# 2014 Yankee Candle Boney Bunch thread



## Spookywolf

Thanks for making our new 2014 YC home, Kitty! Guess I'll be the first to dive into our fresh new Yankee lounge and post a link to some YC news I found while trolling for sightings of any new prototypes that might be coming this year (no luck there so far, darn it!) Is it bad that I'm already thinking about the 2014 Boney Bunch collection? LOL!  I sure hope my store isn't one of the ones they're talking about closing. I have another one I can visit, but it's not as close, and having a YC store almost in my back yard is just so convenient...not to mention an "enabler" to my on-going Yankee addiction. Can't wait for the new Boneys this year!

http://www.masslive.com/business-news/index.ssf/2014/02/post_60.html


----------



## CCdalek

I can't wait until I can add more to my collection this August!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Getting excited....hope we get some sneak peeks this year!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Can't wait for this year! I asked off several months ago, and all of a sudden, my boss needs the same day off, so I did the only logical thing and said I had theater tickets for that day!


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm so excited to see the new boneys! I'm wondering if they will continue with the fairy tale idea started with Bone White? If so I'd like to see red riding hood


----------



## halloweenqueen31

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for making our new 2014 YC home, Kitty! Guess I'll be the first to dive into our fresh new Yankee lounge and post a link to some YC news I found while trolling for sightings of any new prototypes that might be coming this year (no luck there so far, darn it!) Is it bad that I'm already thinking about the 2014 Boney Bunch collection? LOL!  I sure hope my store isn't one of the ones they're talking about closing. I have another one I can visit, but it's not as close, and having a YC store almost in my back yard is just so convenient...not to mention an "enabler" to my on-going Yankee addiction. Can't wait for the new Boneys this year!
> 
> http://www.masslive.com/business-news/index.ssf/2014/02/post_60.html


it's not bad spookywolf cause I'm ready too!!! am looking online for any news. nothing so far.....


----------



## Hilda

hahaha Y'all sure are dedicated.  I'll follow along.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello all,
I just found out about a new rewards program offered by Yankee Candle. This will definitely come in handy when we buy all our Boneys this year. You get $5.00 vouchers for each 10,000 points you earn. Since most of us go bonkers on Boney buying, this could add up. 

You can check it out here...

http://www.ycrewards.com


----------



## Spookywolf

BTW, how do we go about getting our Boney Bunch thread moved out of the "Links" section and put in the General Forum discussions as it was last year?


----------



## Kitty

I tried to place this 2014 Yankee Candle Boney Bunch thread into to General Forum but the HF said

Actually, A group of links should be put in the "links" section as it
is not content.
The general section should not be used to re-direct people off the
site. This is primarily to help fight spam.
The Halloween Network


----------



## weenbaby

I love that there is a new thread! I'm Back! My old username was pinkie1205 but I couldn't for the life of me get it to log in...requested new passwords etc. and it just wouldn't work, SO I just made a new name. I thought this name (weenbaby) was my username here anyway but I guess not...Anyway...(rambling)

I'm so excited to see sneek peeks of the new boneys! I just told my mom today I couldn't wait for the release party. I adore Fall and even though the boneys come out in very early fall (September right?) it just gets me ready for the season. 

Today we went to a Yankee Candle outlet (forgot they exist) and we got some new boneys we didn't have. My mom got a prom queen and king that I don't remember seeing last year. It holds 2 small votives. Good thing was, they were all half off! I also got some of my witches brew. It was funny because they had to bring the stuff out from the back. Apparently they keep it back there until the season starts because no one really wants it during the summer. If you guys have a YC outlet in your area go check it out!


----------



## Mourning Glory

There are still quite a few boneys from last year on the YC website for 50% off. I know several of us waited last year for a deeper discount which never happened. However it may be a good place to start for anyone who missed out or changed their minds about certain pieces.

Also if anyone either has an extra 2011 witch with the LED ball or knows of somewhere it is selling at a reasonable price please let me know. I bought one somewhere in the ballpark of $30 last year on ebay. It arrived damaged and I was out money shipping it back.


----------



## weenbaby

I saw some on the website after I did a search to see pictures of previous years. 

I didn't know they released more after the initial release last year  This ghosts are so freaking cute but go for so much on eBay (well more than I think they're worth anyway...)

I'm thinking about spending all my money buying some now because the prices on eBay are better when they're NOT in season. I guess I do run the risk of them coming damaged. 

Doesn't insurance cover that type of thing anyway? If they ship priority it comes with $50 insurance automatically.


----------



## Kriscourter

Been thinking there were leaks by now last year or in June so got boneys on the brain now. So anyways googled and shows for Williamsburg store a Polly celebration of the 2014 boney bunn release and its August 2nd. Dunno if knew about that yet so heads up


----------



## weenbaby

Last year my husband threw a fit about my boneys. I think his mother put it in his head that since they were Halloweenish I couldn't keep them up all year. So my husband put them away and broke a few of them in the process. He is the type of person who doesn't care too much about other peoples possessions.
Well I got boneys on my brain so they're coming out. I don't see them as decorations, I see them as a collection. I want to look at them and not all the junk that is cluttered on the shelf where they sat. 
I'm not doing my full display with creepy cloth (I have a toddler) but I am getting a few of my boneys out. 
I don't know which ones he broke so I'm guess I will be checking that out too. Hope it's not too many.


----------



## Kriscourter

That really stinks. My husband doesn't say anything about them being out all year (a select few the goth farmers, couple in bed) but does not like that I have so many. I just packed them all away nice and nearly and took 3 xlarge totes. Wish had all out but kids here too and no where safe


----------



## weenbaby

Ohhh! Look!!!!!!!!!!1
BY THE WAY! Thank you Kristina for sharing some info:
Yankee Candle has listed it's boney release party date for the flagship stores!

" It will be all spooks and chills as we celebrate the 2014 Boney Bunch Release Party!
August 2, 2014 10:15am-12pm
Dip Your Own Boney Bunch Candle*Small Fee Applies.
While Supplies Last."

AH! CAN YOU STAND THE WAIT!??

From Boney Bunch Love on Facebook.

LOL, just saw the 1 after all the !!!!!!!. Can't you tell I was excited?


----------



## Kitty

Boney Bunch Love just added 2013 BB stamps.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.493099004101850.1073741828.346309492114136&type=3

Kristina & Weenbaby thank you for the heads up about the BB Aug. 2, 2014 preview info.
Where is this info located?
Since 2008 YC has had the BB preview party on the first Sat. in Aug.
YC is usually so secretive about BB, I am so glad that this info was found.


----------



## weenbaby

I saw the info on boney bunch love .


----------



## weenbaby

All those pics makes me think my Boney collection is small! I would really love some salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## weenbaby

A *kind of* funny story. 

When we went last year, there was a line. We were maybe 3-4 in line. Of course as soon as they opened the gate, the people RUSHED in and grabbed whatever they wanted. My mom really wanted the train. Well there was this woman who was in front of her who declared she was only there with her friend and that she didn't want anything. This woman was tall and big. My mom is tiny and small. This woman would NOT get out of my mom's way. I started yelling, "GRAB IT GRAB IT" My mom yelled, "I can't!" and my mom finally pushed her way in and grabbed the train. I'm glad she did because they only had 2 on the release day! 
My mom still talks about that...she said, why would you just show up and not want anything and get in everyone's way? It was a fun time for us. My niece went along and she pushed the baby stroller (that wasn't taken into the store) while we shopped. She came in later to get the plug in.
I hope they make more train parts. That would be totally awesome in my opinion. I kind of see it not happening but I think a lot of people would buy the parts to add onto their train. 
I can't wait for this year. I've been using fall tarts and just getting ready for it. I don't want to say I go all out for Halloween but I love Boneys and I love Fall in general. 

Also my toddler loves Nightmare Before Christmas! I just showed it to him last night!


----------



## gloomycatt

i'm so excited for the release!!! Unfortunately I have to stand up in a wedding that day and its far from my yc store. Last year there were maybe 4 people (in addition to the group of 4 I was in) that were waiting when the store opened. It was my birthday and my boyfriend and best friend and her gf went with me to make sure I got my pieces  one of my best birthdays ever!!! So hopefully there will be pieces left on the 3rd


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone follow this Ebay auction? What a steal!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281338829356&globalID=EBAY-US&alt=web


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mourning Glory said:


> Did anyone follow this Ebay auction? What a steal!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281338829356&globalID=EBAY-US&alt=web


I did! I can't believe that's all it went for!! Also who could part with their boneys!?!


----------



## Kitty

The original Ebay add.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...BAY-US&alt=web
Seller had 25 bids , winning bid $ 570.

The Ebay seller re-listed it & now wants $2000. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160-Piece-L...707?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4181ad8453

How can a seller do this? The ad is the same except the price. If I were the top bidder I would protest to Ebay!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> The original Ebay add.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...BAY-US&alt=web
> Seller had 25 bids , winning bid $ 570.
> 
> The Ebay seller re-listed it & now wants $2000.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160-Piece-L...707?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4181ad8453
> 
> How can a seller do this? The ad is the same except the price. If I were the top bidder I would protest to Ebay!


I don't see how they could do that unless the high bidder backed out. I know they didn't have a reserve. If they wanted that much they should have had one.


----------



## maxthedog

hey all, good to see everyone back for 2014..my local YC had mentioned the aug 2 date a little while back, was exciting. 

Hopefully that ebay auction was a case of a buyer just not paying, but unfortunately, having dealt with all sorts of eBay sellers..I have seen bids or winning items relisted if they didn't get what they want, which is stupid, but nothing the buyer can do. If they wanted more, should have asked.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Yeah, if it was a case of the high bidder not paying, it kinda stinks for the 2nd highest since they aren't getting a second chance offer. The seller should just divide the whole thing into four lots with a rare piece in each if they really want to sell it & get close to the price they want.

YC's got a 75% sale on right now, might try one of those petite After Dark candles (good price even if the scent isn't great.)


----------



## myerman82

I burned myself out over Halloween last year. This year I told myself I wasn't going to overdo it. However a few months ago I took my Boneys out of storage and they now are displayed all over my office year round. Looking forward to the new releases. Hopefully no headless farmers this year.


----------



## Halloeve55

So excited for this year! Hoping to see some leaks soon! Anticipation is driving me nuts! I am planning on going to the Williamsburg store preview party again..hoping they have some cat clingers again this year since I dropped mine last year..seemed like it was in slow motion  Myerman82..a headless boney clinger would be awesome..


----------



## Halloeve55

weenbaby said:


> Today we went to a Yankee Candle outlet (forgot they exist) and we got some new boneys we didn't have. My mom got a prom queen and king that I don't remember seeing last year. It holds 2 small votives. Good thing was, they were all half off! I also got some of my witches brew. It was funny because they had to bring the stuff out from the back. Apparently they keep it back there until the season starts because no one really wants it during the summer. If you guys have a YC outlet in your area go check it out!


. Isn't that the best! Last year for Christmas I got a good amount of witches brew votives,tea lights and wax melts my husband found on clearance in November ! I was a happy girl!



weenbaby said:


> A *kind of* funny story.
> 
> When we went last year, there was a line. We were maybe 3-4 in line. Of course as soon as they opened the gate, the people RUSHED in and grabbed whatever they wanted. My mom really wanted the train. Well there was this woman who was in front of her who declared she was only there with her friend and that she didn't want anything. This woman was tall and big. My mom is tiny and small. This woman would NOT get out of my mom's way. I started yelling, "GRAB IT GRAB IT" My mom yelled, "I can't!" and my mom finally pushed her way in and grabbed the train. I'm glad she did because they only had 2 on the release day!
> My mom still talks about that...she said, why would you just show up and not want anything and get in everyone's way? It was a fun time for us. My niece went along and she pushed the baby stroller (that wasn't taken into the store) while we shopped. She came in later to get the plug in.
> I hope they make more train parts. That would be totally awesome in my opinion. I kind of see it not happening but I think a lot of people would buy the parts to add onto their train.


. I agree with the train pieces...that would make an awesome buffet table/mantel statement piece! 
And go mom for busting through to get that piece!


----------



## Spookywolf

Found this ancient link while trolling for news of our upcoming Boney sale. If I linked this correctly, scroll down to about page 20 or so and you'll see the full blown display from 2010 of the Ultimate Afterlife Party. Some of the pieces there just make me drool with envy. 2010 was a huge buying year for Boney lovers and I just didn't have the surplus cash to buy the Afterlife pieces when I could have...sigh. Man, I would LOVE to own some of those now. Did the same thing with the 2008 Boney Bunch when they first came out and I...(gulp!)...walked away without buying a thing. Almost makes me a little queasy now to think back on, LOL! Enjoy checking out a blast from the past on some little known or seen pieces.

http://www.rhymeswithcake.com/US2010_Q3Q4.pdf


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Found this ancient link while trolling for news of our upcoming Boney sale. If I linked this correctly, scroll down to about page 20 or so and you'll see the full blown display from 2010 of the Ultimate Afterlife Party. Some of the pieces there just make me drool with envy. 2010 was a huge buying year for Boney lovers and I just didn't have the surplus cash to buy the Afterlife pieces when I could have...sigh. Man, I would LOVE to own some of those now. Did the same thing with the 2008 Boney Bunch when they first came out and I...(gulp!)...walked away without buying a thing. Almost makes me a little queasy now to think back on, LOL! Enjoy checking out a blast from the past on some little known or seen pieces.
> 
> http://www.rhymeswithcake.com/US2010_Q3Q4.pdf


It was around page 22 but that is one amazing display..I wish I knew about the boneys then!(didn't know about them until 2012 )those ARE to drool for! Lol. I would have loved to collect those!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I received some scant information from my local Yankee Candle store today about the upcoming Halloween/Boney Bunch items. Supposedly the lady I talked to at the store had been able to see some of the upcoming items on the store computer. Everything had been blocked by corporate when she tried to look for me today. First, there is supposed to be a new candle scent called "Ghostly ...something". The lady also remembered something to do with a cauldron. She said she did not remember any of Boney Bunch pieces but said there definitely were some new pieces listed. I know the information isn't much but it beats the heck out of nothing. I'll continue my sleuthing. I think I can eventually pry some more concrete information out of them. For what it's worth, the lady I spoke with gave me the impression that YC was trying to do some new things for this year. That has to be a positive thing!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Oh, and the lady said that they are doing something with the Midsummer's Night fragrance like accessories or something of that nature.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> there is supposed to be a new candle scent called "Ghostly ...something"










After some snooping, I was able to find the ghostly treats candle which is the campfire treats scent. The jar design is very cute. My friend just ordered the scent from the semi annual sale. I'll have to smell hers and see if its worth buying.


----------



## DarkSecret

*Ultimate Afterlife Party*



Spookywolf said:


> Found this ancient link while trolling for news of our upcoming Boney sale. If I linked this correctly, scroll down to about page 20 or so and you'll see the full blown display from 2010 of the Ultimate Afterlife Party. Some of the pieces there just make me drool with envy. 2010 was a huge buying year for Boney lovers and I just didn't have the surplus cash to buy the Afterlife pieces when I could have...sigh. Man, I would LOVE to own some of those now. Did the same thing with the 2008 Boney Bunch when they first came out and I...(gulp!)...walked away without buying a thing. Almost makes me a little queasy now to think back on, LOL! Enjoy checking out a blast from the past on some little known or seen pieces.
> 
> http://www.rhymeswithcake.com/
> 
> Hi there, I have been visiting this site for the past couple of years, it is the only place I can find info on Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch. I have been a collector since the beginning. I hate the fact that Yankee Candle is so secretive about their releases. I followed your link to the Ultimate Afterlife Party ad. I have never heard of this, where is it held? At the Williamsburg, Va. store? I would have bought one of each of those figurines, AWESOME! Would appreciate it if you could fill me in. I will be haunting this site till August 2. I appreciate everyone's input, as I said, it is the ONLY place I can find any information. Thanks!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Hi there, I have been visiting this site for the past couple of years, it is the only place I can find info on Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch. I have been a collector since the beginning. I hate the fact that Yankee Candle is so secretive about their releases. I followed your link to the Ultimate Afterlife Party ad. I have never heard of this, where is it held? At the Williamsburg, Va. store? I would have bought one of each of those figurines, AWESOME! Would appreciate it if you could fill me in. I will be haunting this site till August 2. I appreciate everyone's input, as I said, it is the ONLY place I can find any information. Thanks!


Hi DarkSecret. The YC Afterlife pieces were sold in specialty stores like Hallmark. I fell in love with them far too late to hop on the bandwagon when they were readily available, and now they're nigh impossible to find. I check Ebay periodically but usually only see the regular Boney Bunch line for sale. I went back to our 2013 thread and copied this from our buddy Myerman's post. Here ya go...

>> "The other collection that gets confused sometimes is the Mr. Bones collection. They are not sold through Yankee Candle and are a bit difficult to get since I have never seen them in any of the specialty shops. Your best bet it to get them online. I glanced at the links posted and those are what they are showing along with some older Boney Bunch pieces
Since we are on the subject of possible Boney Bunches, does anyone else hope they bring back the Afterlife collection this year? I was bummed they did not release any last year. For those new to Boney Bunch the Afterlife collection was available through Yankee Candle outlet and only sold is specialty shops like Hallmark. They also showed up at Bed Bath and Beyond and even Meijer stores. Two years ago the Afterlife collection were Pumpkin people that fit in great with the Boney Bunches. They are people with the same pumpkin faces as the pumpkins on the Boney Bunches pieces. Three or four years ago they released three band members (different from the Boney Bunch band members) There were other pieces like a witch and a mini pumpkin guy with glasses. Hopefully they bring new Afterlife pieces this year. They do make a great addition to the Boney Bunches." <<


----------



## Spookywolf

So I don't have a house yet--well, a YC house that is--and I thought this might be the year I'll get one if they offer them again. But what I really want is this...









Oh for a time machine to go back. I want a "do over!"


----------



## DarkSecret

*Afterlife Pieces*



Spookywolf said:


> Hi DarkSecret. The YC Afterlife pieces were sold in specialty stores like Hallmark. I fell in love with them far too late to hop on the bandwagon when they were readily available, and now they're nigh impossible to find. I check Ebay periodically but usually only see the regular Boney Bunch line for sale. I went back to our 2013 thread and copied this from our buddy Myerman's post. Here ya go...
> 
> >> "The other collection that gets confused sometimes is the Mr. Bones collection. They are not sold through Yankee Candle and are a bit difficult to get since I have never seen them in any of the specialty shops. Your best bet it to get them online. I glanced at the links posted and those are what they are showing along with some older Boney Bunch pieces
> Since we are on the subject of possible Boney Bunches, does anyone else hope they bring back the Afterlife collection this year? I was bummed they did not release any last year. For those new to Boney Bunch the Afterlife collection was available through Yankee Candle outlet and only sold is specialty shops like Hallmark. They also showed up at Bed Bath and Beyond and even Meijer stores. Two years ago the Afterlife collection were Pumpkin people that fit in great with the Boney Bunches. They are people with the same pumpkin faces as the pumpkins on the Boney Bunches pieces. Three or four years ago they released three band members (different from the Boney Bunch band members) There were other pieces like a witch and a mini pumpkin guy with glasses. Hopefully they bring new Afterlife pieces this year. They do make a great addition to the Boney Bunches." <<


Thank you so much Spookywolf, So if I am to understand, I (if they bring them back) would only ,maybe, be able to get them at certain Hallmarks? A few years back I found a Pumpkinhead figure holding a raven in a cage. I bought him cause he was the only one they had, as it was, that particular store was 50 miles from my home and none of my local Hallmarks carried that line. I guess I'd better keep a look out, thanks to this forum I had already put a note on my calendar to check Bath and Body works and Home Goods stores starting in mid August. You guys are the best!


----------



## Spookywolf

You're lucky you grabbed that little guy. That's one of the pieces I wanted but missed out on, so I'm very jelly!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

http://www.amazon.com/Yankee-Candle-GHOSTLY-Scented-Candles/dp/B00KXLDXD2

Looks like somebody has a YC connection!


----------



## larry

Thread has been moved. Please note: Members may not post links to their own sites in this thread.



Spookywolf said:


> BTW, how do we go about getting our Boney Bunch thread moved out of the "Links" section and put in the General Forum discussions as it was last year?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Why and where was the tread moved? I hope it wasn't because of the link to Amazon I posted. It isn't my link. I just happened to run across it in the web. I am just providing information for people. If that isn't welcome here then that's really sad.


----------



## Mourning Glory

If I'm reading this correctly we are now back in the General Forum like we were last year. We ended up in the links section because our first post contained links. I think they were fixing an error. It wasn't because of you Haddonfield.


----------



## larry

It was moved to general per request based on the history of this annual thread. I mentioned links as links to your own stuff/self-promotion is not permitted in the general section. Affiliate links (if you belong to an affiliate program and get paid if people click/purchase) is not permitted anywhere on the forum. 

It's all good 



Haddonfield1963 said:


> Why and where was the tread moved? I hope it wasn't because of the link to Amazon I posted. It isn't my link. I just happened to run across it in the web. I am just providing information for people. If that isn't welcome here then that's really sad.


----------



## myerman82

Ghostly treats looks interesting. I wish they would bring back boonilla. I know it was just vanilla repackaged for Halloween but something about the packaging and being Halloween made it worth getting. Also, at that time the scents were a lot stronger. I do hope that they do something different this year. I hope the new boney bunch designs are great and better quality than last year. I really want to see brand new Halloween stuff and not just the same thing re-released. If they do re-release anything they should do the skeleton clingers. I was only able to grab 3 of them that year and one already broke due to falling too many times. The other is my "spare" that I have put away and the third one literally walked away. I have no clue where it is but I would like to get one or two more. Hopefully they keep in their tradition they started two years ago and re-release a few older pieces, hopefully 2008 pieces. No more headless farmers please.  As I said before, I have burnt myself out last year but I'm getting excited again. I most lost some of my boney bunches due to a flood in my garage last winter but luckily all of them survived. Now I kneed to figure out how I'm going to make room for the new collection.


----------



## Spookywolf

larry said:


> It was moved to general per request based on the history of this annual thread. I mentioned links as links to your own stuff/self-promotion is not permitted in the general section. Affiliate links (if you belong to an affiliate program and get paid if people click/purchase) is not permitted anywhere on the forum.
> 
> It's all good


Thanks so much, Larry! This will make it easier for everyone to find our thread and now we can all post in the same place. Moderators rule!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Ghostly treats looks interesting. I wish they would bring back boonilla. I know it was just vanilla repackaged for Halloween but something about the packaging and being Halloween made it worth getting. Also, at that time the scents were a lot stronger. I do hope that they do something different this year. I hope the new boney bunch designs are great and better quality than last year. I really want to see brand new Halloween stuff and not just the same thing re-released. If they do re-release anything they should do the skeleton clingers. I was only able to grab 3 of them that year and one already broke due to falling too many times. The other is my "spare" that I have put away and the third one literally walked away. I have no clue where it is but I would like to get one or two more. Hopefully they keep in their tradition they started two years ago and re-release a few older pieces, hopefully 2008 pieces. No more headless farmers please.  As I said before, I have burnt myself out last year but I'm getting excited again. I most lost some of my boney bunches due to a flood in my garage last winter but luckily all of them survived. Now I kneed to figure out how I'm going to make room for the new collection.


Boonilla?? I must have missed that one, but I like vanilla so I'd buy it. I'm hoping for the grave digger "six feet under" on a re-release, or anything non-bride from 2008 or 2009. 

Personally, I'd like to see some "mini's" for the new line this year. By that I mean smaller pieces, like the size of the Boney ornaments they had a few years ago or maybe just slightly bigger than that. The pieces over the last few years have been getting gradually bigger and bigger and I'm running out of room FAST. That train last year was huge! Smaller would be better - at least as far as display room and storage. YC secret agents...are you listening?


----------



## myerman82

I believe the last year they offered boonilla was in 2008. I remember in 2010 I asked if they had any back stock left and they had some tarts in back. Here is a picture of the tarts but it also came in regular size jar candles too. The picture is from 2010


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I believe the last year they offered boonilla was in 2008. I remember in 2010 I asked if they had any back stock left and they had some tarts in back. Here is a picture of the tarts but it also came in regular size jar candles too. The picture is from 2010


I love that tart warmer!!!  I went flat-out broke in 2010 buying all the Boney bonanza they had that year, and that was before I got smart to the extra coupons, etc. So I couldn't buy the extra fun stuff. 

I'm also hoping for a come-back on the Afterlife pieces...!


----------



## Spookywolf

Btw, before I log off for the night, this is being sold on Ebay as a YC haunted house tart burner (actually the seller listed it as a tart butner...which kinda cracks me up) but my question is, has anyone ever seen this before? I don't have instant recall on every tart burner Yankee made, but I don't remember this one at all. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Tart-Butner-Warmer-Halloween-Haunted-House-/231262673390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d85459ee


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Btw, before I log off for the night, this is being sold on Ebay as a YC haunted house tart burner (actually the seller listed it as a tart butner...which kinda cracks me up) but my question is, has anyone ever seen this before? I don't have instant recall on every tart burner Yankee made, but I don't remember this one at all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Tart-Butner-Warmer-Halloween-Haunted-House-/231262673390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d85459ee


I love that tart warmer too. It's pretty cool and it does light up and play errie sounds. 
That "tart burner" pre-dates the boney bunches. I want to say it's from 2005. That was a pretty cool year for Yankee Candle Halloween. Some of the stuff was "cutesy" but a lot of the stuff was cool.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

larry and Mourning Glory,

Oh ok. I misinterpreted that. Sorry. I'll keep the info coming!


----------



## Halloeve55

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I received some scant information from my local Yankee Candle store today about the upcoming Halloween/Boney Bunch items. Supposedly the lady I talked to at the store had been able to see some of the upcoming items on the store computer. Everything had been blocked by corporate when she tried to look for me today. First, there is supposed to be a new candle scent called "Ghostly ...something". The lady also remembered something to do with a cauldron. She said she did not remember any of Boney Bunch pieces but said there definitely were some new pieces listed. I know the information isn't much but it beats the heck out of nothing. I'll continue my sleuthing. I think I can eventually pry some more concrete information out of them. For what it's worth, the lady I spoke with gave me the impression that YC was trying to do some new things for this year. That has to be a positive thing!


thanks for this info haddonfield...the candle sounds nice and a cauldron anything would be awesome! 



Mourning Glory said:


> After some snooping, I was able to find the ghostly treats candle which is the campfire treats scent. The jar design is very cute. My friend just ordered the scent from the semi annual sale. I'll have to smell hers and see if its worth buying.


nice snooping!lol.this candle will be a nice addition to the others.the color of it will stand out from the black and orange ones for sure 



myerman82 said:


> Ghostly treats looks interesting. I wish they would bring back boonilla. I know it was just vanilla repackaged for Halloween but something about the packaging and being Halloween made it worth getting. Also, at that time the scents were a lot stronger. I do hope that they do something different this year. I hope the new boney bunch designs are great and better quality than last year. I really want to see brand new Halloween stuff and not just the same thing re-released. If they do re-release anything they should do the skeleton clingers. I was only able to grab 3 of them that year and one already broke due to falling too many times. The other is my "spare" that I have put away and the third one literally walked away. I have no clue where it is but I would like to get one or two more. Hopefully they keep in their tradition they started two years ago and re-release a few older pieces, hopefully 2008 pieces. No more headless farmers please.  As I said before, I have burnt myself out last year but I'm getting excited again. I most lost some of my boney bunches due to a flood in my garage last winter but luckily all of them survived. Now I kneed to figure out how I'm going to make room for the new collection.


the skeleton clingers would be awesome if re-released..I never got my hands on one... 



Spookywolf said:


> Boonilla?? I must have missed that one, but I like vanilla so I'd buy it. I'm hoping for the grave digger "six feet under" on a re-release, or anything non-bride from 2008 or 2009.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see some "mini's" for the new line this year. By that I mean smaller pieces, like the size of the Boney ornaments they had a few years ago or maybe just slightly bigger than that. The pieces over the last few years have been getting gradually bigger and bigger and I'm running out of room FAST. That train last year was huge! Smaller would be better - at least as far as display room and storage. YC secret agents...are you listening?


I agree with the 'smaller' items..the train was cool but took up some room..I had to keep it on the floor by my fireplace..I would love to get some ornaments but a miniature boney family set would be awesome


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is more more vague info I was able to find on a UK site that was posted back in January.

_Halloween 2014 

1) Witches Brew & Candy Corn are BACK - New design of Jar for 2014 but same great scent.

2) Brand new Halloween Scent - There still negotiating on a scent name for this because of copyright reasons - However we was told its a Gooey Marshmallow scent and definatly not like Merry Marshmallow ! 

3) Brand New Accessories - Main themes include Black Cats and Spiders - We saw both of these concepts at the show a BIG black cat and a spider was used as part of the display. 

4) Boney Bunch News - Yankee are trying to obtain them for QVC this year and the USA range shall be expanded with New Boney Bunch Accessories. 

5) An ambassador for Yankee told us about some new items called "Wink" and "Blink" but he was unsure if they where accessories or fragrance candles (Time Will Tell) but we think they are Ghost accessories similar to the ones released in 2012 making a revival. 

6) Will there be a new Halloween Swirl? - Yes USA Only. (For Now)

7) Happy Halloween Returns for 2014 as a Collectors Jar._


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is more more vague info I was able to find on a UK site that was posted back in January.
> 
> _Halloween 2014
> 
> 1) Witches Brew & Candy Corn are BACK - New design of Jar for 2014 but same great scent.
> 
> 2) Brand new Halloween Scent - There still negotiating on a scent name for this because of copyright reasons - However we was told its a Gooey Marshmallow scent and definatly not like Merry Marshmallow !
> 
> 3) Brand New Accessories - Main themes include Black Cats and Spiders - We saw both of these concepts at the show a BIG black cat and a spider was used as part of the display.
> 
> 4) Boney Bunch News - Yankee are trying to obtain them for QVC this year and the USA range shall be expanded with New Boney Bunch Accessories.
> 
> 5) An ambassador for Yankee told us about some new items called "Wink" and "Blink" but he was unsure if they where accessories or fragrance candles (Time Will Tell) but we think they are Ghost accessories similar to the ones released in 2012 making a revival.
> 
> 6) Will there be a new Halloween Swirl? - Yes USA Only. (For Now)
> 
> 7) Happy Halloween Returns for 2014 as a Collectors Jar._


Thank you for the information. I am over candy corn really. That seems to be the "sweet" scent they went with after discontinuing boonilla. I was hoping for more skeleton stuff but the spider accessories I bought last year were pretty cool. I did miss out on the jar lid spider and the tea-light lampshades a few years ago. Hopefully they bring those back or at least a new alternative. 
If they are trying to get Boney Bunch to sell on QVC the quality better be great or there will be a lot of people returning them or exchanging. There have been a few times over the last few years that I left the preview party and went home and found some of the pieces I picked up were chipped, badly painted, or missing eyes. The eye is a easy fix but it's annoying when it's a popular piece and by the time you realize it was a bad piece every store in the area is sold out. 
I think it would be cool if they tried to re-release the entire 2008 line on QVC. I could definitely see that selling for the die hard fans that missed them the first time around. I'm sure that would never happen though. I'm hoping for more pumpkin people but I'm sure that's not going to happen either.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Thank you for the information. I am over candy corn really. That seems to be the "sweet" scent they went with after discontinuing boonilla. I was hoping for more skeleton stuff but the spider accessories I bought last year were pretty cool. I did miss out on the jar lid spider and the tea-light lampshades a few years ago. Hopefully they bring those back or at least a new alternative.
> If they are trying to get Boney Bunch to sell on QVC the quality better be great or there will be a lot of people returning them or exchanging. There have been a few times over the last few years that I left the preview party and went home and found some of the pieces I picked up were chipped, badly painted, or missing eyes. The eye is a easy fix but it's annoying when it's a popular piece and by the time you realize it was a bad piece every store in the area is sold out.
> I think it would be cool if they tried to re-release the entire 2008 line on QVC. I could definitely see that selling for the die hard fans that missed them the first time around. I'm sure that would never happen though. I'm hoping for more pumpkin people but I'm sure that's not going to happen either.


Definitely hoping for pieces that are less flocked up this year.


----------



## DarkSecret

*YC haunted house*



Spookywolf said:


> Btw, before I log off for the night, this is being sold on Ebay as a YC haunted house tart burner (actually the seller listed it as a tart butner...which kinda cracks me up) but my question is, has anyone ever seen this before? I don't have instant recall on every tart burner Yankee made, but I don't remember this one at all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Tart-Butner-Warmer-Halloween-Haunted-House-/231262673390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d85459ee


Spookywolf, How do you find these? Heck no I never saw that at YC. I would have bought it if I saw it. I wonder if it was truly produced by YC? Maybe some years ago before I ever started collecting.


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> Spookywolf, How do you find these? Heck no I never saw that at YC. I would have bought it if I saw it. I wonder if it was truly produced by YC? Maybe some years ago before I ever started collecting.


It was a Yankee Candle piece. I remember seeing it. I want to say it was 2005 but I'm not sure. I do have a picture on my computer from that year with the store window decorated with their Halloween line and a huge poster of a lady dressed up as a witch. I need to locate that picture and see if this was from that year.


----------



## DarkSecret

*Tartburner*



myerman82 said:


> It was a Yankee Candle piece. I remember seeing it. I want to say it was 2005 but I'm not sure. I do have a picture on my computer from that year with the store window decorated with their Halloween line and a huge poster of a lady dressed up as a witch. I need to locate that picture and see if this was from that year.


Thanks Myerman82, I guess I wasn't checking out YC back then. I really starting haunting that store in 2008 when the first boneys were released. You all were saying that maybe QVC might be featuring the bunch. I agree with what you said that the quality would have to be better. The bunch was pretty badly flocked and painted last year. I would like to see the ornaments re -released, I refuse to pay $125. on ebay for them. I can't wait to see what they have in store for us this year!


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks Myerman82, I guess I wasn't checking out YC back then. I really starting haunting that store in 2008 when the first boneys were released. You all were saying that maybe QVC might be featuring the bunch. I agree with what you said that the quality would have to be better. The bunch was pretty badly flocked and painted last year. I would like to see the ornaments re -released, I refuse to pay $125. on ebay for them. I can't wait to see what they have in store for us this year!


2007 was a great year for Yankee Candle Halloween. That is when stuff first started selling out and they had that awesome haunted house. The black one they keep re-releasing every year with a different design. Before 2007 most of the stuff was "cutesy" but they still had nice stuff. They had stuff like the girl dressed as a country witch with a black mask around her eyes. They also had a ghost too. I am going to find that picture I told you about so you can get an idea on how their stuff was back then.


----------



## myerman82

Here's the picture from 2005. It wasn't a picture I took. I had found it doing a search for Yankee Candle Halloween last year. As you can see they really made a switch from country type Halloween to modern Halloween.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is more more vague info I was able to find on a UK site that was posted back in January.
> 
> _Halloween 2014
> 
> 1) Witches Brew & Candy Corn are BACK - New design of Jar for 2014 but same great scent.
> 
> 2) Brand new Halloween Scent - There still negotiating on a scent name for this because of copyright reasons - However we was told its a Gooey Marshmallow scent and definatly not like Merry Marshmallow !
> 
> 3) Brand New Accessories - Main themes include Black Cats and Spiders - We saw both of these concepts at the show a BIG black cat and a spider was used as part of the display.
> 
> 4) Boney Bunch News - Yankee are trying to obtain them for QVC this year and the USA range shall be expanded with New Boney Bunch Accessories.
> 
> 5) An ambassador for Yankee told us about some new items called "Wink" and "Blink" but he was unsure if they where accessories or fragrance candles (Time Will Tell) but we think they are Ghost accessories similar to the ones released in 2012 making a revival.
> 
> 6) Will there be a new Halloween Swirl? - Yes USA Only. (For Now)
> 
> 7) Happy Halloween Returns for 2014 as a Collectors Jar._


Thanks Mourning Glory. Finally some tidbits are surfacing! If they do manage to pull off the QVC thing...and IF they (by some miracle) offered the 08/09 pieces again, we'd have to set up a vigil here on the BB thread for the airing date and time. I've never bought anything from QVC but I understand that things can sell out quickly on there. I can see a swarm of rabid BB enthusiasts melting down the phone lines to snap those up. Sigh...live for the dream! 



> Originally Posted by myerman82 View Post
> Ghostly treats looks interesting. I wish they would bring back boonilla. I know it was just vanilla repackaged for Halloween but something about the packaging and being Halloween made it worth getting. Also, at that time the scents were a lot stronger. I do hope that they do something different this year. I hope the new boney bunch designs are great and better quality than last year. I really want to see brand new Halloween stuff and not just the same thing re-released. If they do re-release anything they should do the skeleton clingers. I was only able to grab 3 of them that year and one already broke due to falling too many times. The other is my "spare" that I have put away and the third one literally walked away. I have no clue where it is but I would like to get one or two more. Hopefully they keep in their tradition they started two years ago and re-release a few older pieces, hopefully 2008 pieces. No more headless farmers please. As I said before, I have burnt myself out last year but I'm getting excited again. I most lost some of my boney bunches due to a flood in my garage last winter but luckily all of them survived. Now I kneed to figure out how I'm going to make room for the new collection.


Myerman, I found your Boonilla! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Jar-14-5-oz-Boo-Nilla-a-surprising-sweet-halloween-treat-/301218458003?pt=Candles&hash=item462204e993



> Originally Posted by DarkSecret View Post
> Spookywolf, How do you find these? Heck no I never saw that at YC. I would have bought it if I saw it. I wonder if it was truly produced by YC? Maybe some years ago before I ever started collecting.


I start feeling the beginning symptoms of Boney-Fever months before the new line goes on sale, but I try to check Ebay in the off season in the hopes to find a rare tidbit without having to offer up my firstborn, LOL! I see that nobody's offered on the $2200.00 worth of BB over there...as if! But it looks like the 2005 tart BUTner that Myerman ID'd found a home. From this point on I'll always think tart butner whenever I see one of those, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, I found your Boonilla!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Jar-14-5-oz-Boo-Nilla-a-surprising-sweet-halloween-treat-/301218458003?pt=Candles&hash=item462204e993


Yes that is my boonilla alright.  However, I always remembered the wax being white not yellow. I purchased it every year it was available and I never remember yellow wax. Maybe it yellowed with age? Thanks for finding that listing for me.


----------



## Spookywolf

Um...did I miss another one? I'm beginning to think I was sleep-walking through the YC stores during Halloween season! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-GREEN-MONSTER-TEA-LIGHT-HOLDER-W-DANGLING-BATS-HALLOWEEN-VHTF-/261511449619?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3ce34c0c13


----------



## myerman82

I have seen that monster before but never at a Yankee Candle store. There is also a monster pulling a wagon just like the ghost from 2005. Never seen that one in a Yankee Candle store either.


----------



## DarkSecret

*Witch in the Window*



myerman82 said:


> Here's the picture from 2005. It wasn't a picture I took. I had found it doing a search for Yankee Candle Halloween last year. As you can see they really made a switch from country type Halloween to modern Halloween.


Wow, now that I see that I do remember it! But it wasn't my cup of tea, wasn't into vintage Halloween at that time. I do like some of Bethany Lowe's stuff now. Thanks for sharing myerman!


----------



## myerman82

I do see a lot of that Yankee Candle Halloween stuff at Goodwill around Halloween time. Last year I saw the witch with the black mask over her eyes for $1.00 I didn't care too much for it but for the price I had to have it. Goodwill seems to be a good price to find Yankee Candle back pieces.


----------



## Spookywolf

That monster candleholder on Ebay looks more like a Bath & Body Works to me... Either way though, it's still cool.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Gahhh! I just can't kick this Boney Fever! My collection is kept up year around


----------



## Mae

The only thing that scares me about YC going QVC is whether or not its going to jack the price.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Mae said:


> The only thing that scares me about YC going QVC is whether or not its going to jack the price.


I'm also worried about YC's stingyness with coupons this year. There had better be some kind of coupons out during the release party.


----------



## myerman82

Coupons is the only way I can really afford to purchase Boney Bunch. The price has seemed to have gone up the last few years. If they don't offer a decent coupon I will have to limit to the pieces I really want and wait and hope the other pieces are still there when they finally go on sale. 
Honestly, coupons and the price hike is the reason I choose not to shop at Bath & Body Works anymore. We can no longer use survey coupons, unless you already called, took the surveys, and got codes for each one already. The coupons aren't really that great this year for them either.


----------



## hzl0018

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm also worried about YC's stingyness with coupons this year. There had better be some kind of coupons out during the release party.


I'm not sure I'm in love with this idea. As many of you have mentioned, the prices have already increased over the years (boney couple in 2009 was purchased for 14.50, while boney couple in 2014 was purchased for 19.50). Also, I'm afraid that, rather than the details in the pieces getting better, they'll get worse. I feel like last year was the first year where they churned out SO many pieces that a few never sold out on the website. The quality in the pieces last year was a little disappointing. Another fear is that, while attempting to market these items on QVC, yc will bring back many older pieces and fail to focus on developing the collection.


----------



## grandma lise

hzl0018 said:


> I'm not sure I'm in love with this idea. As many of you have mentioned, the prices have already increased over the years (boney couple in 2009 was purchased for 14.50, while boney couple in 2014 was purchased for 19.50). Also, I'm afraid that, rather than the details in the pieces getting better, they'll get worse. I feel like last year was the first year where they churned out SO many pieces that a few never sold out on the website. The quality in the pieces last year was a little disappointing. Another fear is that, while attempting to market these items on QVC, yc will bring back many older pieces and fail to focus on developing the collection.


Hey everyone!

Well, not sure what to think about BB being sold on QVC. Hoping it will be limited to past year, over produced pieces from their warehouses. I can't imagine them successfully increasing production because the quality was so awful last year. 

Hard to believe we're only SIX weeks away. I'm excited!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Anyone remember that YC was sold last year to Jarden Corp. I wonder what changes are in store.

I asked why I did not receive catalogs or coupons.
A YC store manager said that when YC stores asks for your telephone number, it is their way to generate mailing lists but if you are on a " DO NOT CALL LIST" you will not receive catalogs or coupons. Very strange! 
I complied, now I receive them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, YC can always do what others have done in the past...they can outprice themselves and go down the drain. I love the Boneys but at this point, space and money will dictate quite a bit on what i buy. I'm not paying a fortune for shoddily made display pieces (and let's be honest...they really are shoddy these days).


----------



## Lucy08

Mae said:


> The only thing that scares me about YC going QVC is whether or not its going to jack the price.


I thought the same exact thing! They're shipping is high, too.


----------



## myerman82

The biggest issue for me is going to be space. I am completely out of space for boney bunches. I still have half of the collection packed away. However, if the coupons aren't good and the quality isn't great I may limit myself to only a few this year. The quality has been really bad recently. The felt issue makes them look sloppy. I wish they would go the Mr. Bones route and eliminate felt on these completely. Then again I can tell you from experience that China has become very lazy over the past few years. One of the companies I work for deals with China and once the orders come in 90% of everything is cheaply made or corners were cut. I think Yankee Candle should look into other distributors for the Boney Bunches because they just aren't worth what they are asking if your paying full price. 
It makes me laugh every year when I show Yankee Candle the sloppy paint jobs and their reply is that every piece is unique. I hate to bring up the faceless baby buggy again but that is a perfect example. Maybe Yankee Candle should give away free sharpies with each purchase.


----------



## Spookywolf

By my count YC only released 12 BB pieces for 2013, including the jar lid (not counting the re-releases.) When you compare that to the banquet years of 2010 and 2011--I think there were almost 22 or 23 pieces for each of those yrs--then last year wasn't really huge on the number released. I think some of the pieces sat on the shelf for both the shoddy quality and really just the lack of imagination on the creative side. Other than Frank n Bride (my fav!), the train, and Bone-White, the other pieces were just new versions of the same old idea. I left the prom couple sitting on the shelf because it just didn't do a thing for me. I also returned a broken dead-man's-curve hearse and didn't replace it because I already had cars from years past. I love the look of the Boneys in 08 and 09. Their faces seemed more skeletal and spooky looking. Newer versions have turned a bit "cartoony." My space issues are a--pardon the pun--growing concern, so I'll repeat what I said in a previous post and wish really hard for some "mini" pieces this year. And let's all hope for something really fun and creative coming out as well. How about releasing that prototype we saw of the little boney child on the tricycle! I'd be all over that!


----------



## grandma lise

Wouldn't it be fun if some of the prototypes we saw last year were produced this year? A girl can hope...

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> The biggest issue for me is going to be space. I am completely out of space for boney bunches. I still have half of the collection packed away. However, if the coupons aren't good and the quality isn't great I may limit myself to only a few this year. The quality has been really bad recently. The felt issue makes them look sloppy. I wish they would go the Mr. Bones route and eliminate felt on these completely. Then again I can tell you from experience that China has become very lazy over the past few years. One of the companies I work for deals with China and once the orders come in 90% of everything is cheaply made or corners were cut. I think Yankee Candle should look into other distributors for the Boney Bunches because they just aren't worth what they are asking if your paying full price.
> It makes me laugh every year when I show Yankee Candle the sloppy paint jobs and their reply is that every piece is unique. I hate to bring up the faceless baby buggy again but that is a perfect example. Maybe Yankee Candle should give away free sharpies with each purchase.


I agree whole-heartedly with the no flocking idea. I can't stand the stuff. It gets all over the place and eventually starts coming off with repeated packing and unpacking each year which in turn makes them look more shoddy. I love the polished, clean look of the black gloss paint before they add flocking. I think adding that black junk just makes them look cheap. "No flocking, no flocking, no flocking...!"


----------



## Spookywolf

It's threatening rain in my part of the world and the sun is going down. I know it's only late June, but with all this talk of the Boneys I just had to break out a candle I've been holding onto for a while. I also reopened the only Boney that wasn't in storage because I'd just bought this from Ebay a few months back. I didn't notice until after I snapped the pics that they go together. Thought I'd share with my Boney Lover Family. Just makes me itchy to run out and buy all the new pieces. Can't wait!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Ah, Boney's by candlelight, so cute. Love a little Halloween display in the summertime! Always wondered, what does the Pumpkin Patch swirl candle smell like? Is it heavily pumpkin, or at all sweet?


----------



## Mae

I have a different "American Gothic" where she is holding a little pumpkin. Them, Frank and Bride, and the light up Dead Eye stay out year round. Oh and the train but only because I don't have anywhere to store it that I'm not afraid it won't get broken


----------



## Spookywolf

Ween12amEternal said:


> Ah, Boney's by candlelight, so cute. Love a little Halloween display in the summertime! Always wondered, what does the Pumpkin Patch swirl candle smell like? Is it heavily pumpkin, or at all sweet?


It's a combination of Spiced Pumpkin and Harvest and when mixed it makes the most unique fragrance - very fall like. I wouldn't call it sweet at all, but you can definitely smell the spices of cinnamon and clove in there. There's a pumpkin undertone to it, but the harvest fragrance really adds something that is...geez, I'm so bad at describing fragrances...it's very Fall. Kind of like you were baking a pumpkin pie and some stuffing in the oven at the same time, if that makes any sense, LOL! A little out of season for now, but I burn candles all year long. My absolute favorite fall fragrance from last year is the Harvest Welcome candle. 



> I have a different "American Gothic" where she is holding a little pumpkin. Them, Frank and Bride, and the light up Dead Eye stay out year round. Oh and the train but only because I don't have anywhere to store it that I'm not afraid it won't get broken


I've thought about keeping Frank & Bride out all year too! They were my favorite new item from last year's line. I'm not sure where they'd go though....


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's the article confirming a few more details on the previously posted news-bit. Make sure to scroll all the way down because they added updates underneath. Wink and Blink are confirmed as ghost accessories, quite large in size. It also mentions the new Halloween scent Gooey marshmallow - that sounds like that could be a yummy, fun scent for our favorite holiday! News is starting to surface now, so I'm hoping we will get a Boney Bunch leak - or even better - a sighting very soon!

http://thestore91.weebly.com/fragrance-news.html


----------



## Chelsiestein

I love my Boneys SO much that I couldn't help but to make some hair bows to wear to the preview party!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

That was a great description Spookywolf  Thank you! I know what you mean, my nose gets tripped up & have a hard time separating out scents too when there's a few involved. Also, thanks for that article. Interested to see how the Boney line will be "expanded", & if there'll be an emphasis on the "main themes" of black cats & spiders. Excited for a new Halloween fragrance too (marshmallow based? that's one will need to smell to decide).


----------



## grandma lise

Chelsiestein, welcome to Halloween Forum. What got you started collecting the Boney Bunch? I love the top hair bow. The fabric and skeleton hand so perfectly compliment the Boney Bunch!

Lisa


----------



## Chelsiestein

Hi Lisa! Thanks! I have been a long time lurker (in a non-creepy way) and decided it was time to sign up so I could join in on conversations. What got me started collecting Boneys was that I actually worked for Yankee Candle in 2008, the first year Boney Bunch came out! I started working there at the beginning of July or end of June. I had previously been a customer and fan of YC. My husband also worked there at the time. I was so excited to be working a "Preview Party", but sadly there wasn't much of a turn out. It's crazy to think back how in 2008 smaller stores like the one I worked out only got 2 to 4 pieces of each Boney. For a couple weeks after release there was still a Bride and Groom Boney. My husband really wanted it so we gave in and got it (along with the hearse and a couple others). I stopped working for YC in 2009, but I go back EVERY year to the preview party! For the past year we have left our Boneys out on display in our living room  And thanks for the bow feedback!



grandma lise said:


> Chelsiestein, welcome to Halloween Forum. What got you started collecting the Boney Bunch? I love the top hair bow. The fabric and skeleton hand so perfectly compliment the Boney Bunch!
> 
> Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome Chelsiestein! I imagine you're quite glad to have those 08 & 09 pieces now.  I remember being in the store in 09 and they had the organ player sitting near the cash register (this was long past the preview party) and they practically begged me to buy it because nobody seemed to show any interest in it. Later that thing went for big bucks on Ebay. Oh my goodness the woulda-shoulda's I've had over the years from the things I passed on.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucky, lucky you Chelsiestein! I happened upon the Boney Bunch online in 2008. Couldn't stop giggling when I saw them. By morning, the Bride and Groom were sold out, so ordered the other pieces that day and picked up the Bride & Groom off Ebay for $150 a year or two later.

Spookywolf, wish I'd gotten extra pieces in 2008 and 2009 too. If only we'd known...but honestly, I don't think I'd be able to part with them. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome Chelsiestein! I imagine you're quite glad to have those 08 & 09 pieces now.  I remember being in the store in 09 and they had the organ player sitting near the cash register (this was long past the preview party) and they practically begged me to buy it because nobody seemed to show any interest in it. Later that thing went for big bucks on Ebay. Oh my goodness the woulda-shoulda's I've had over the years from the things I passed on.


I remember in 2009 the organ player was the shelf sitter and I never picked it up. In fact that was the preview party that I went to with a friend and he told me that the Boney Bunches looked dumb so I passed on them. I really liked them and had already passed in 2008 but I listened to my friend and I regretted never getting any of them that year. Luckily I have most of the 2009 pieces now but I never listened to my friend again. 2010 I made sure I was first in line and picked up EVERYTHING. I have been doing that ever since.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

they do yellow with age. a candle's shelf life is five years. if it's not too old, the yellow won't affect the scent  


myerman82 said:


> Yes that is my boonilla alright.  However, I always remembered the wax being white not yellow. I purchased it every year it was available and I never remember yellow wax. Maybe it yellowed with age? Thanks for finding that listing for me.


----------



## myerman82

I figured age caused the yellowing of that candle. The same thing happens with Bath & Body Works candle too. I went to the Yankee Candle outlet store yesterday because I have been hearing that they were already selling "Ghostly Treats" however, my outlet store did not have it. They did have a ton of Happy Halloween candles and I found one of my favorite candles Pumpkin Cupcake. I was disappointed in that scent last year because the scent was so faint but the lady assured me it was because people were sniffing the candle all day and the scent would be stronger when lit. After taking her word for it since it was great the year prior, I ended up returning it because the scent just was not there. I figured this one that had at the outlet store would have a stronger scent. It was also faint so I skipped on it. 
I was very disappointed in the candle at the outlet store. I don't know what it is over the past year but I can hardly smell any of the candle and the candles that this have a scent were way off. I am hoping the Halloween candles this year are much better than last year because I am a sucker for a good Halloween candle. Candy Corn has always disappointed me because it's so faint and the others recently have done nothing for me. I am more excited to get the Yankee Candle Halloween candles from Home Goods since they have been the candles from past years and usually have a stronger throw.
On my way out from my disappointing outlet store visit I saw a Boney Bunch tart warmer from last year on the shelf for 60% off. I passed on it since I already had it and no one I know was looking for it. I remember two years ago they had a ton of the Pumpkin People on clearance. I wished I had bough extras since I know some people who are still looking for them. I think I will start stalking the outlet store again soon since last year the older Boney Bunches hit the outlet stores early and they only had one shipment for the season.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I figured age caused the yellowing of that candle. The same thing happens with Bath & Body Works candle too. I went to the Yankee Candle outlet store yesterday because I have been hearing that they were already selling "Ghostly Treats" however, my outlet store did not have it. They did have a ton of Happy Halloween candles and I found one of my favorite candles Pumpkin Cupcake. I was disappointed in that scent last year because the scent was so faint but the lady assured me it was because people were sniffing the candle all day and the scent would be stronger when lit. After taking her word for it since it was great the year prior, I ended up returning it because the scent just was not there. I figured this one that had at the outlet store would have a stronger scent. It was also faint so I skipped on it.
> I was very disappointed in the candle at the outlet store. I don't know what it is over the past year but I can hardly smell any of the candle and the candles that this have a scent were way off. I am hoping the Halloween candles this year are much better than last year because I am a sucker for a good Halloween candle. Candy Corn has always disappointed me because it's so faint and the others recently have done nothing for me. I am more excited to get the Yankee Candle Halloween candles from Home Goods since they have been the candles from past years and usually have a stronger throw.
> On my way out from my disappointing outlet store visit I saw a Boney Bunch tart warmer from last year on the shelf for 60% off. I passed on it since I already had it and no one I know was looking for it. I remember two years ago they had a ton of the Pumpkin People on clearance. I wished I had bough extras since I know some people who are still looking for them. I think I will start stalking the outlet store again soon since last year the older Boney Bunches hit the outlet stores early and they only had one shipment for the season.


I'm sure they can yellow with age, but I've also noticed that Yankee will sometimes change the wax color from one year to the next. I had a red Home Sweet Home candle and a year or two later they'd changed it to pink. Still smelled the same though.

What tart warmer did you see at the Outlet? And I'm still looking for Pumpkin Peeps (no not the marshmallow treats, LOL!) so if you find any, keep me on your friends list!  Especially the Pumpkin guy holding the bird cage, or the one pushing the raven cart. Oh wouldn't it be awesome if they brought out some new ones of those this year!! (crossing fingers, crossing toes...well okay not toes cause that hurts!! )


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I'm sure they can yellow with age, but I've also noticed that Yankee will sometimes change the wax color from one year to the next. I had a red Home Sweet Home candle and a year or two later they'd changed it to pink. Still smelled the same though.
> 
> What tart warmer did you see at the Outlet? And I'm still looking for Pumpkin Peeps (no not the marshmallow treats, LOL!) so if you find any, keep me on your friends list!  Especially the Pumpkin guy holding the bird cage, or the one pushing the raven cart. Oh wouldn't it be awesome if they brought out some new ones of those this year!! (crossing fingers, crossing toes...well okay not toes cause that hurts!! )


It was the boney head where the tarts goes in the hat. As for the bird cage guy or the guy pushing the cart, I saw those piece many times when they came out and always wanted to get extras. They showed up everywhere that year. Hallmark, Meijer, Bed Bath & Beyond ect. That's why I assumed they were going to be over-flooded on the market so I never got extras. Now I wish I did because a lot of people are now looking for them. I hope they release more this year but I highly doubt they will since they released nothing last year.


----------



## maxthedog

I may have an extra cart pusher if you are still looking for one


----------



## Kitty

I have extra 2011 YC Ultimate Afterlife Jar Holder & Pumpkin w/ Man.
If interested PM me.















Kitty


----------



## Spookywolf

My sister is shopping for me this weekend at her local YC outlet down South, so I'm hoping she finds some good deals on Boneys & YC pieces. Stay tuned! 

I noticed that for the last two years there were no Bride pieces (if you don't count the re-releases) but I'd bought so many from previous years that I wasn't sad about that. I wonder if they'll continue the monster theme and maybe they'll have a Mummy Boney to go with Frank. Any bets on re-releases for this year? They've brought back pieces from just about every year except 2010, I think. I'll still always hope for some more 08 pieces, but we'll see!


----------



## myerman82

I'm glad there weren't any new bride pieces. I am burnt out on them and honestly the only one I display is the 2008 bride and groom. I am glad they are introducing bride pieces in creative ways like the bride of Frankenstein. I hope we get other theme piece like that. I am really hoping for more standalone female boney bunches this year. We didn't get a witch last year so maybe we will get one this year.
I hope they would re-release some 2008 pieces but if they do it would most likely be a web exclusive. We will most likely get overstock from previous years again.
Last year most of the outlet piece were from 2010.


----------



## myerman82

First preview from boney bunch love


----------



## Chelsiestein

myerman82 said:


> First preview from boney bunch love


I almost did a back flip when I saw Boney Bunch Love post this!! I am sooo stinkin excited!!


----------



## Spookywolf

OHHHH!!! Me likey! It looks like a cross between the grave digger and the coffin man. So exciting!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I have to have the candy dish!


----------



## myerman82

For those that do not know, that candy dish was rumored to have been released a few years ago. It never went into mass production though. There are even pictures floating around the internet about it. This gives us hope that maybe a few of the prototypes will eventually be released too.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> For those that do not know, that candy dish was rumored to have been released a few years ago. It never went into mass production though. There are even pictures floating around the internet about it. This gives us hope that maybe a few of the prototypes will eventually be released too.


I knew the dish looked familiar. I have always wanted it. I told myself I was going to buy it the next time I saw it for sale on eBay. Looks like I'll hold off til August 2nd now! Nice effort by YC on this! I'm very excited! Now give us the lady and the baby carraige and Halloween will be perfect (or the guillotine Boney)!


----------



## maxthedog

That dish looks awesome glad they are releasing.. hopefully they attach 20 off 45 or something now as well for the party.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Here is the other side of the flier (Credit to: Boney Bunch Love on Facebook). I want to drive to a YC to pick up a couple fliers. I don't think they have a coupon on them. The flier itself is SUPER cute! The striped background reminds me of my wedding invitations ^__^


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I knew the dish looked familiar. I have always wanted it. I told myself I was going to buy it the next time I saw it for sale on eBay. Looks like I'll hold off til August 2nd now! Nice effort by YC on this! I'm very excited! Now give us the lady and the baby carraige and Halloween will be perfect (or the guillotine Boney)!


Yes! The guillotine boney! That was my favorite of the prototypes.


----------



## Kitty

Chelsietein,

Thank you for the Halloween Preview Party post.

This flyer shows a 2010 Dig In! Candy Dish that was NOT sold!









2010 Covered Candy Dish
Stock Number MB3034
Retail Price $20.00
Note: This Dish wasn't sold.
This came from https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/

Kitty


----------



## Shadowbat

That candy dish is a pretty cool piece. I'm anxious to see what the whole line of offerings will be this year. We only buy one piece per year.


----------



## pumpkinking30

The candy dish is great. I love it when they do a purchase with purchase piece like this. Last year we had the plug-in scent diffuser as a promotion, which was great, but I like it when there's an actual boney to pick up for a great price. Can't wait to see the rest of the line. I'm torn right now between buying anything much at the Hallmark ornament premier coming up next weekend or waiting for the Boney party. One thing's for sure, these companies know how to make you blow your budget. lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Shadowbat said:


> That candy dish is a pretty cool piece. I'm anxious to see what the whole line of offerings will be this year. We only buy one piece per year.


I am wondering how big it is! 

I too only buy one, sometimes two, piece per year. I ln get the one(s) I LOVE. The last couple years I have not been impressed.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> I am wondering how big it is!
> 
> I too only buy one, sometimes two, piece per year. I ln get the one(s) I LOVE. The last couple years I have not been impressed.


It doesn't look like it's too big. I would guess that the candies in Kitty's picture are roughly an inch. Plus its a two piece item so I would guess it would br smaller to cut costs.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I'm going to my YC store tomorrow. I'm pulling out all the stops to get some info. They know me on a first name basis as I buy there quite regularly so I may have a chance. Wish me luck!


----------



## myerman82

Good luck getting some info for us. My store knows me very well too and each year is hit or miss with the information. If they have the book with the images they will show me but if they don't it really depends on who is working. My friend will not tell me much but the store manager will tell me any information she knows. If the other lady (yes that one, she still works there) is working there I will just keep walking. Let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## Kriscourter

Hey everyone. Couldn't log in for awhile. See everyone is getting antsy. Getting it here. Almost had a boney disaster. Was making room for my new boneys this year so did some shelves and packed away 4 totes. Well thank goodness I packed them well. I came home and the shelves collapsed. All totes were on the ground. Was about to kill my hubby since he put it up. Took me a day to gather courage to go through the totes and see the damage. None were. A miracle. Anyways shouldn't some coupons been coming up? Usually had a summer coupon and last year I remember it expired the day of or one day after preview party. Think it was their summer one.


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> Hey everyone. Couldn't log in for awhile. See everyone is getting antsy. Getting it here. Almost had a boney disaster. Was making room for my new boneys this year so did some shelves and packed away 4 totes. Well thank goodness I packed them well. I came home and the shelves collapsed. All totes were on the ground. Was about to kill my hubby since he put it up. Took me a day to gather courage to go through the totes and see the damage. None were. A miracle. Anyways shouldn't some coupons been coming up? Usually had a summer coupon and last year I remember it expired the day of or one day after preview party. Think it was their summer one.


I had a similar thing happen over the winter. I had to put all my Boney Bunches away in the garage due to space. A few weeks later I found out that my garage had flooded. A lot of stuff got ruined and two of my Boney Bunch boxes had been in the flood. Luckily none of them got damaged and I think only three of them had got wet and they were extras I had anyway. I dried them off and brought all my Boney Bunches back inside. For now one I will invest in those Rubbermaid storage tubs instead. Right now about half my collection is up in my office and the other half is in my guest room closet waiting for August when I will put them up again.
I do hope that we get a coupon for the preview party. Yankee Candle does know that Boney Bunches are their biggest seller and that the coupon brings in sales. Then again, a lot of places have raised their prices and lowered the savings on their coupons so nothing surprises me. It would be nice if we got a 20 off 45 coupon. Even a 15 off 35 would be a nice coupon, as they usually sneak in one of those the week of release. I thought we would have a coupon by now like we did last year.


----------



## Kriscourter

Ugh that stinks. I would be worried that flocking would of been ruined but then again half the pieces that are flocked are half flocked as it is. I splurged and got the nice heavy totes and they have handles on each side that click up and over and secure top down. Coupon wise I swear had one by now and was a summer one a d also we would of had that and one on flier from a purchase. Well actually my lady was mean and when asked for one said I had to buy something. Meanwhile everyone else on here got just walking in. Well I bought a votive and got it hahahah. Ok so lets have some fun. What is everyone expecting? Another fairy tale to add to bone white? Or what I think would be a great idea but double yc that imaginative is a caboose or train car to go with train from last year. Sorry but please no re releases of ones from last year though still saw some on their clearance page. Hmm what else. Oh they haven't had a snow globe in awhile. I have the skull one and was gonna get witch led one but decided against and now I see them their 40 andc above. When looking last year were around 30 and with free shipping.


----------



## myerman82

I have heard that the sales associate were making people purchase something in order to get that coupon last year. At my store one of my friends work there and the manager loves me. I just walked in and the manager literally handed me a stack of like 15 of the coupons. She knows I also collect anything boney bunch so she gave me extras in case I wanted to put some away like the catalogs. Then I went back and my friend was working and she handed me another stack of the coupon. 
I really like my store because it's never busy the morning of the Preview Party. I do get in line early just in case but it's always been me and my friend and another lady with her older mother. We always talk with them to pass the time and when the doors do open they always let us in first which isn't ever a issue because they are like us. They grab only what they need and aren't vultures (as we call them on this board) 
I have had luck ordering when I think might be the popular pieces online early just in case. Anyone who is new to this should know that they always go online first. Last year they were accidentally put online early and we taken down but they always are online before the Preview Party. I used to never buy them online, except the re-releases that are only available online. The last two years though it helped me knowing that I was walking into the Preview Party knowing I had the pieces I really wanted the most in case they were sold out. Also, another advantage of ordering online that that you get a box with each Boney Bunch for easy storage. The only disadvantage is that your stuck with what they send you and hope it isn't a shoddy piece. You can always exchange it at the store though or call and have them replace it. 
I really hope that they re-release the skeleton clingers from 2012. They re-released the black cat clinger last year and it sold very well for being a re-release. They need to re-release this as well because a lot of people missed out and one of mine fell and broke. I would love if they re-leased a Boney Bunch Dracula. I know there is a Mr. Bones version but it's becoming as rare as finding a 2008 pieces getting that one. Maybe not as popular or well knows as Bride of Frankenstein but they could release a Bride of Dracula couple. That would be a great way to release the "couple" figure without the tired wedding pieces we have seen every year. I've said this many times before but I would love to see more female Boney Bunch characters. Besides the earlier pieces we haven't had any standalone females besides the witches
It's hard to tell which pieces they will re-release. They re-released the Organ player that was one of the least popular pieces in 2009 and the Just Married Couple that was less popular over the car in 2008. The Organ player did go for big bucks on ebay before getting re-released. They also re-released the 2008 couple that was the known as the "holy grail of the Boney Bunches" so you never know what will be re-released. I'm hoping it's pieces from 2008 or 2009. It would actually be better on my wallet if it were pieces I already had since coupons may be a issue this year.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> It doesn't look like it's too big. I would guess that the candies in Kitty's picture are roughly an inch. Plus its a two piece item so I would guess it would br smaller to cut costs.


I was hoping it was comparable in size to the other two candy dishes we have. Too greedy?


----------



## Kriscourter

So close if have extra money to buy aunt Hilda/lady with baby carriage but still can't see paying 150. Maybe re release, wouldn't that be a miracle. Haha. I started out with my sister In 2009 and my sister bought me pieces for my bday in October then I started really collecting in 2011 and buying whole collection each year so now it's getting pricey cause now ones I need are the 08s or random rare pieces. I really like the owl on shoulder one and missed out on a steal on ebay and now pops up here and there. I too would love more women ones. Last year was my first "official" preview party and me going instead of online or sister going for me. I got there 2 hours or so early and was just me til about an hour prior to opening and me and another lady were "real" buyers and not vultures so was nice. About the time store opened was about 17 of us. Doesnt spund like alot but very few pieces of each last year. People didn't "run" in but def a speedwalk and grabbed all that hey can. I did too but I not reselling and want. There were only also 4 pieces of certain items (bone white, Frankenstein couple and one had broken hand) I got all that I wanted but me and lady who actually I think is on this or the FB page helped each other out. She went left and I went right and we got what each other wanted. She put her basket down to calculate and when she went to giver me my stuff someone had actually while we were not looking grabbed the Frankenstein couple out of it. I did what you did and pre ordered that and the train cause figure first to go so wasn't too heart broken. Also mean sales lady was there and prob thought I was crazy cause stayed whole time for that raffle prize boney head. So as there till last one at 5 and finally won and was the last one. Stunk cause random people she would give tickets to who dent even shop and was just looking at other stuff and they'd win and one girl was like ewwww I won' thAt? It was nice with sneak peeks cause I grouped mine into the least expensive $35 groupings and handed over to cashier with what pieces i wanted rung up together hahah. I


----------



## myerman82

Unless you really want the lady with the baby carriage I would wait and see if she will be re-released, unless you really think $150 is a true steal. Nothing like spending premium on something just to find out it'd being re-released much cheaper. She has been a very popular choice for re-release so you never know. Of course the original pieces will always be more collectable than the re-releases but I honestly don't think I will even resell any of my Boney Bunches anyway. If I could eventually get the entire 2008 collection through re-release (even if it took 15 years lol) I would be happier than spending $150+ per piece. 
Hoot Gravely is the piece you are seeking to buy. He was from 2010 and still remains one of my favorite pieces. I have seen him pretty cheap on eBay over the past year and would like to get a second one just to put away in case mine ever breaks. Not really a priority at all but if I did find another one dirt cheap I would get it. He actually reminds me of one of the 2008 pieces I got my sister as a gift. It was the Boney guy holding the pumpkin with both hands. When I went back to get one for myself they were already sold out. Hoot Gravely reminds me of that piece and he sits on my desk all the time. 
I have noticed that the Bride of Frankenstein was a bad piece last year. My first one was chipped and when I went back to exchange it, most of what I saw was shoddy. I finally got one with no chips or cracks but it's was not easy finding it. 
I'm glad I live in a area where people aren't really interested in waking up early to stand in line for the Preview Party. For that past five years it's been this way and I'm hoping this year will be the same. I did hear a story either last year or the year before someone posted here that someone in line brought her family with her to the Preview Party and they grabbed everything before anyone else had a chance to get anything themselves. Can you say greedy??? I don't even pick up any extra pieces unless my sisters store is sold out of something she needs and my store has it in stock. 
The manager at my store told me last year that someone at another store grabbed most of the stock only to return what she couldn't sell online at the end of the season. She even admitted to the employee that was what she was doing. I'm glad she hasn't been to my store doing that. I would definitely make sure I grabbed what I wanted before she got her grubby vulture hands on everything.


----------



## Kriscourter

I def don't think $150 is a steal and like you I'd wait for a re release. The only reason got there so early was it was my first year doing it and just moved into the area so didn't know if got real busy at that one or not. Better safe than sorry. I've seen him cheap on eBay too just got to catch him when he's back on. Like right now someone is trying to sell him for 100 haha. Heard that same story about the family and I think was on here. Ridicoulness.


----------



## DarkSecret

Hello Everyone, I come to this site every year to get info on the Boney Bunch. I don't know why Yankee Candle is so secretive. I am so excited about the candy dish, I hope they have a good supply. The staff at my local store is friendly and helpful, but unfortunately I can't rely on their info. I went to the store the night before the premiere last year and asked them how many they had of each piece, I was told 12. I was second in line the following morning. A classmate of mine from sixth grade ( I'm not going to tell you how many years ago that was!) was in the very back of the line. Well we were chatting back and forth and she said she only truly wanted the snow white piece. I told her not to worry that I had been told they had 12 of each. In prior years the Boney Bunch display was at the front of the store but not last year, it was toward the rear of the store. Well when we were finally let in, the lady in front of me grabbed a snow white and I grabbed at snow white, there were only two! I assumed there were more in the back, but when my friend asked a clerk if there were any more, she was told everything was out. My friend was not happy. There just happened to be what I assumed was a corporate person there checking everything out. My friend let her have it about the lack of adequate stock. The store staff kept talking about a second release. Never got that explained to us. My daughter was with me and she won the first giveaway, which was nice cause she had complained that she had never won anything. After that we got outa there. I saw my friend later and she told me she had no sooner left the store when she got a call from them telling her that they had located a snow white for her. Maybe the corporate lady had one in her car or something, don't know where they had found it. The last I saw of the corporate lady she was hightailing it out of there with a spider cupcake in her hand. I hope she lets her corporate office know that they need to have enough of every piece on hand especially on premiere day. If I think there might be a shortage of a particular piece then I will order on line, as Myerman says the advantage of buying online is you get boxes with the pieces. But I like to chose pieces that are neatly painted and you can't do that when you order online. I also would LOVE to see the Victorian lady with the baby carriage re-released. Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## myerman82

Last year they tried a "soft" release with the Boney Bunch. They were told to keep their stock towards the back of the store. To me it really didn't have the same feeling as years past. No one really dressed up, which was ok, but everything seemed so secretive. The real launch was suppose to be a month later but everything was messed up. Stores were putting shipments out earlier than the real launch date and things were selling out. I will say that they did a good job of making sure there was enough to go around of most pieces last year but it just seemed disorganized. Hopefully they learned from that and just have one release this year. I think they did that to space things out a bit but many people were upset. There is always a second shipment but my advice is always to get what you want at the release party because if you want until October the good stuff will be gone and the store will already be done with Halloween for the season.


----------



## Spookywolf

YC tried two releases last year because some people were complaining that the Halloween stuff was already sold out when they walked in during October. I didn't like the "soft" release/second release concept either because of their low stock on the first round and the way they tended to "downplay" the first release. I like all the hoopla and excitement! I agree with Myerman, and I hope they learned a lesson on that--stick to one release. MOST stores put out seasonal items far ahead (swimsuits out in March, coats out in September, etc,) so I don't know why people would think that YC wouldn't do the same and release their Halloween early. 

And for those that said you only buy one or two BB pieces each year, you have my most sincere awe and admiration. I just don't know how you do that!  My addiction knows no bounds with this collection, and I'm haunted (pardon the pun! ) by the pieces I don't get and usually go back multiple times to buy more. However, room is getting tighter every year, so I'm trying to tell myself to only buy the pieces that really call out to me. We'll see how well that works out!


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> Last year they tried a "soft" release with the Boney Bunch. They were told to keep their stock towards the back of the store. To me it really didn't have the same feeling as years past. No one really dressed up, which was ok, but everything seemed so secretive. The real launch was suppose to be a month later but everything was messed up. Stores were putting shipments out earlier than the real launch date and things were selling out. I will say that they did a good job of making sure there was enough to go around of most pieces last year but it just seemed disorganized. Hopefully they learned from that and just have one release this year. I think they did that to space things out a bit but many people were upset. There is always a second shipment but my advice is always to get what you want at the release party because if you want until October the good stuff will be gone and the store will already be done with Halloween for the season.


Thanks Myerman for clearing that up. I sorta thought that is why they only put 2 of the larger pieces out on the shelf. I hope they understand that it didn't go over to well, at least not for me. I always tell myself I won't spend as much as I did in prior years, but somehow I end up spending just as much. My display space is getting limited, but I got the feeling there are going to be some really special pieces this year if that candy dish is any indication. Got to get some coupons though.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf, I agree with everything you said, I'm going to try really try to limit the amount I buy this year! I'll let you know how I do, ha!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks Myerman for clearing that up. I sorta thought that is why they only put 2 of the larger pieces out on the shelf. I hope they understand that it didn't go over to well, at least not for me. I always tell myself I won't spend as much as I did in prior years, but somehow I end up spending just as much. My display space is getting limited, but I got the feeling there are going to be some really special pieces this year if that candy dish is any indication. Got to get some coupons though.


DarkSecret, I can't remember if I already welcomed you or not, but "Welcome!" if I didn't.  I'm hopeful that the prototypes might be making an appearance, along with that candy dish. As some have already mentioned, I too would like the guillotine piece, but I also would love the little Boney child on the trike and the weird "squid" and "lobster-type" Boneys. I seem to like the weirder pieces now, more so than I did when I started.  And I think there was a Boney pushing a cart or something that looked cool. Let's hope this is the year they pull those out and sell 'em!


----------



## DarkSecret

Well Thank You Spookywolf, As I said I have visited this site for the past two years, it is the ONLY place I can get info on the Boney Bunch. I like to try and decide before I go to the store which pieces I will buy, so I would really like to see them a week or two before the premiere. Thanks to everyone on this site I can usually get an idea about what I'm going to buy. I have bought the Boneys since 2008. That year I got the guy coming out of the coffin and the guy driving the car. I was going the sell the guy in the car, but my son said it was his favorite so I still have it. I didn't get the bride and groom that year, in fact I didn't even see it.


----------



## Spookywolf

For the past few years I've been buying my "must-haves" online before the party. I wish my store was more like Myerman's, but the premier party at my store always has a crowd and it seems to be getting worse every year. I don't like tackling the crowds to fight for pieces, and last year there were quite a few unhappy campers walking away w/o pieces they wanted due to the low stock problem (and that was all within the first fifteen minutes of the store opening.) I take comfort in knowing that the pieces I truly want are safely guaranteed on their way to my door and I love the custom-fit boxes for packing & storage--especially those odd-shaped pieces that look like they could break if you looked at them sideways. I was sorely tempted to buy the balloon-head Boney I saw on Ebay a while back, but the idea of that going through shipping scared me off. That piece just screams breakage to me.


----------



## myerman82

Yankee Candle has to release their stuff early to stay on trend with what retail does. You will see Thanksgiving and fall stuff their during October and the Halloween leftovers. Doing a soft release does not fix this issue was we saw last year. The best thing is to release the Halloween stuff and replenish throughout the season. Usually everything goes back in stock online late August or early September. The people who complain are the same people who walk into the store during August and complain that Yankee Candle is the reason Summer goes by too fast and Halloween is being pushed down our throats. Many people see Halloween as a holiday and expect only too see Halloween merchandise during October. Retail does not work that way anymore. If you wait until October for anything (except costumes or specialty Halloween stores) the good stuff will be sold out. By the time October hits I've already been enjoying the season and hoping the month does not fly by.
As for the Pumpkin people, it was a really cool concept that I could see working along side the Boney Bunches. They fit in very well when displayed with the Boney Bunches. I really hope they bring back more of the Pumpkin people. One of the prototypes was another pumpkin person in a striped sweater that I hope eventually gets released too. It's along like a alternative universe to the Boney Bunches that I hope they do more with.


----------



## DarkSecret

My store usually has about 10 people in line and they are the same people every year. My sixth grade classmate brings her husband to help her with shopping. I sometimes have my daughter there. She knows what I want and helps me out. I know what you mean about breakage. I got the piece where the guy is walking his dog among the gravestones, I broke his hand off, poor packing on my part I guess. I also broke the bride's spider ring off her hand. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## myerman82

Yankee Candle does not give out boxes to store these pieces in anymore. They told me last year that they would save me the boxes they came shipped in but that never happened. My friend told me that some of these piece are shipped three to a box. The best thing would be to get plenty of bubble wrap and tissue or keep these up year round.


----------



## Spookywolf

I remember with fond amusement the night we, here on the Forum, waited for the Boneys to go live on the website. Some clever member (can't remember who now) figured out how to plug in the cat numbers to order through a back door on their website before they were actually released. Some of us here--myself included--went bonkers flying over to YC's site to snap up Boneys. YC got wind of it quickly and some poor I.T. guy had to shut it down quickly. I'll tell you one thing, though, that's when you REALLY know which pieces you want the most! When you have to order fast on a deadline and have to make those hard and fast choices, the ones nearest and dearest go in the first shopping cart. I managed to get one order in before they closed us down, and that order had Frank n Bride in it. My second order didn't make it to check out, but I eventually got them at the store later anyway. But that was a thrill ride of fun!


----------



## myerman82

I remember that night very well. That was one of the most fun nights being online. I don't even think any of my orders went through but the next morning when I saw the 2008 bride and groom online I grabbed it like no ones business. Yankee Candles tried playing the in stock/out of stock game for a few days afterwards but we all know better by now.  Anyone remember the black cat tart warmer oppps I mean burtner LOL from two years ago. That thing popped up at the most random times. Someone there loved playing with people at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Spookywolf

Actually, I believe they called it a BUT-ner, which is even worse than a BURTner, LOL!  Sadly, I never did get to order the black cat tart warmer (butner!) because it was out of stock for so long (well apparently out of stock.) I did get quite a few of the black cat line though, and really liked those. According to the news bit from the UK site posted earlier, they're doing more spiders and black cat items again this year. Sigh...WHERE am I going to put all this stuff?  A quote from Jaws comes to mind...

"We're going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Actually, I believe they called it a BUT-ner, which is even worse than a BURTner, LOL!  Sadly, I never did get to order the black cat tart warmer (butner!) because it was out of stock for so long (well apparently out of stock.) I did get quite a few of the black cat line though, and really liked those. According to the news bit from the UK site posted earlier, they're doing more spiders and black cat items again this year. Sigh...WHERE am I going to put all this stuff?  A quote from Jaws comes to mind...
> 
> "We're going to need a bigger boat!"


For now on it's officially called a butner here.  I am excited about the spider stuff because I recently got new furniture for my house and it makes my house look rich. The spider stuff will blend in well. Last year was the first year I picked up the spider stuff. Once I saw it I had to have it. I hope they bring back the spider jar topper. If the new ghostly treats scent is any good I will be buying candles again from there too.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Actually, I believe they called it a BUT-ner, which is even worse than a BURTner, LOL!  Sadly, I never did get to order the black cat tart warmer (butner!) because it was out of stock for so long (well apparently out of stock.) I did get quite a few of the black cat line though, and really liked those. According to the news bit from the UK site posted earlier, they're doing more spiders and black cat items again this year. Sigh...WHERE am I going to put all this stuff?  A quote from Jaws comes to mind...
> 
> "We're going to need a bigger boat!"


Sounds like you all had quite the time last year online. Too late/early for me, I get up at 5 a.m. to get ready for work. But I did order some pieces online and got what I wanted at the store too. I would like to see the pumpkin heads too, I think they go good with the boneys. Have you actually seen a guillotine (not sure I spelled that right) piece?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here's a link to prototype pictures.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115768-2012-boney-bunch-yankee-candle-124.html


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> For now on it's officially called a butner here.  I am excited about the spider stuff because I recently got new furniture for my house and it makes my house look rich. The spider stuff will blend in well. Last year was the first year I picked up the spider stuff. Once I saw it I had to have it. I hope they bring back the spider jar topper. If the new ghostly treats scent is any good I will be buying candles again from there too.


I smelled the ghostly (campfire) treats scent. I didnt know if I was going to like it but I was pleasantly surprised. The sweetness of the marshmallow is balanced with a musky scent. I am most definitely adding this to my fall lineup.


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> Here's a link to protype pictures.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115768-2012-boney-bunch-yankee-candle-124.html


WOW, this is the first time I have seen these, WOW got to have them, now where am I going to put them? They will be in my dreams tonight or maybe in my nightmares. I sure hope they produce at least some of these, I would like them all. Now I need a coupon. Thank you Mourning Glory, I will be checking these out again and again.


----------



## pumpkinking30

YC's online system was great last year. I remember the Bone White piece. It was there, then it wasn't, then it was there again. I finally got one... after 2 or 3 tries.


----------



## myerman82

pumpkinking30 said:


> YC's online system was great last year. I remember the Bone White piece. It was there, then it wasn't, then it was there again. I finally got one... after 2 or 3 tries.


Some of the web people had a great time playing with us. Something was in stock and then it wasn't and then it was there again. 
I think I saw the campfire candle at the Outlet mall last weekend. If it's not a Halloween theme jar I don't want it. lol It really doesn't smell the same or give the same effect when lit.


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> WOW, this is the first time I have seen these, WOW got to have them, now where am I going to put them? They will be in my dreams tonight or maybe in my nightmares. I sure hope they produce at least some of these, I would like them all. Now I need a coupon. Thank you Mourning Glory, I will be checking these out again and again.


Grab me that pirate pieces and the grave digger and the pumpkin man.....just grab me one of each lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> WOW, this is the first time I have seen these, WOW got to have them, now where am I going to put them? They will be in my dreams tonight or maybe in my nightmares. I sure hope they produce at least some of these, I would like them all. Now I need a coupon. Thank you Mourning Glory, I will be checking these out again and again.


Revisiting these pieces is making me excited all over again. With the release of the candy dish, we can really be seeing some of these in the future!


----------



## myerman82

Come on Yankee Candle....at least give us that pirate!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory, thanks for the link reminder! I had completely forgotten about the pirate and his very cool ship. I WANT that!! I don't remember seeing the pumpkin guy either, but I like him. And who can't help but like that crazy candle tray where the votive holders are his eyes. It makes him look like he's wearing big buy-eyed Elton John glasses, LOL!


----------



## Kitty

The prototypes samples were on Ebay last year until YC stopped it.
Wishing & hopping they will be released this year.

Does anyone have the downloads of 2009 & 2010 YC BB actual catalog pages?
I have the other download catalogs & generated computer files of YC BB & Incredible Mr. Bones photos for every year &to be able to cross reference.


Kitty


----------



## Mae

I popped into my local YC last night to see if they had any of the release flyer that was going out in the mail since I never get one. Our store has a very high employee turn over for some reason (I guess b/c we have a large military base in town) and my favorite girl is no longer employed there  The young lady working there would only tell me that she had the flyers, but couldn't show them/ give me one. Yet. I'll be going back frequently until the Big Day.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Mae said:


> I popped into my local YC last night to see if they had any of the release flyer that was going out in the mail since I never get one. Our store has a very high employee turn over for some reason (I guess b/c we have a large military base in town) and my favorite girl is no longer employed there  The young lady working there would only tell me that she had the flyers, but couldn't show them/ give me one. Yet. I'll be going back frequently until the Big Day.


Are you referring to the flier that was posted here on the forum? Because if they didn't give you one of those, I can see why they have a big turnover rate.


----------



## Mae

Chelsiestein said:


> Are you referring to the flier that was posted here on the forum? Because if they didn't give you one of those, I can see why they have a big turnover rate.


Yes that's the one, I even showed her a picture and told her that people were getting them by mail. She said they aren't supposed to be going out yet. I'm not really surprised. I never get one. The girl that worked there before knew us and would always give us a flyer, a sneak peek, or a little intel. I hate that she's gone.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

So, I went to my local store YC store yesterday to try and get some BB info. My favorite employee was there and he gave me a flyer, which he had to go to the back room to retrieve. I trust him and he told me that he had ZERO info as of right now. Sorry to disappoint everyone. I honestly believe if there was any info out, he would have given it to me. I'll try back weekly and post as soon as I get any info. One thing to ponder: on the flyer, one side has the candy dish in presented in its entirety. the other side has what appears to be the same candy dish with a set of eyes coming out from inside it. Anyone think the set of eyes is a new Boney? Maybe a small one?


----------



## pumpkinking30

I noticed the eyes on the flyer, but the way the dish was opened on the other side, I couldn't tell if it was a miniature Boney sitting inside or if there is a Boney built into the inside of the dish. It would be great if they made a grouping of minis to go along with the bigger pieces.


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> One thing to ponder: on the flyer, one side has the candy dish in presented in its entirety. the other side has what appears to be the same candy dish with a set of eyes coming out from inside it. Anyone think the set of eyes is a new Boney? Maybe a small one?


Intriguing question. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

I just thought that was part of the box. But now that I'm thinking about it, man you would really have to be careful about how you closed the lid or you'd break that off.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Based on Yankee Candle's fine Photoshop jobs, I believe the candy dish does not have another boney inside. Yankee Candle seems to like to edit their product images. Does anyone recall the cover of the 2008 catalog where they showed the little Boney dude holding a jar? It ended up being a votive or tealight holder.


----------



## Kitty

Happy Holidayware still has Mr. Bones snack plate - $14.99 & Witch tea light- &12.99/ Free shipping!
http://www.happyholidayware.com/Orn...Ornaments-Gifts/Mr-Bones-Snack-Plate/1103.htm
http://www.happyholidayware.com/Orn.../Witch-or-Mr-Bones-Tombstone-Tealight/813.htm

Ghoul Gallery has a few Mr. Bones pieces left. 
Tealight- $32.99, Eat, Drink & Be Scary plate-$32.99, Witch & Cat Salt & Peeper shakers- $9.39
& Derby Hat Salt & Peeper shakers- $9.39
http://ghoulgallery.com/Halloween_Skeletons_pg1.htm

Kitty


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thank you Kitty!


----------



## Hell Harpy

I didn't join the forum until last year (but I have been buying boney's since 2008). Someone posted pics of the 2013 Boney's before they were sold online or in store. Is that typical luck to see the pictures before hand or was last year just a lucky year?


----------



## myerman82

Hell Harpy said:


> I didn't join the forum until last year (but I have been buying boney's since 2008). Someone posted pics of the 2013 Boney's before they were sold online or in store. Is that typical luck to see the pictures before hand or was last year just a lucky year?


From what I heard those pictures were taken without permission. I heard that the people that took those pictures got in trouble. All I can say is Yankee Candle does not like pictures floating around before official release by them.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Thank you, myerman82. Looks like Yankee had a bad year last year. Photos leaked and then we found the Quick Shop option online and got some orders in early. I suppose everything will be on major lockdown this year.


----------



## myerman82

Yankee Candle did have a bad year last year. The year before wasn't much better. Everything seems to be hush hush and I don't understand it. We live in a age where we have insiders and the internet. They should take advantage of the promotion it would bring them. Instead they fight to get leaked pictures taken down. They should put that much effort into the quality of their Halloween line.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I agree. The quality of the 2008 pieces are much better than last years. Invest the time in making better quality pieces and let us enjoy seeing what is to come. I enjoyed seeing everything ahead of time and talking to everyone about wish lists and sharing what we liked and didn't like. Oh well.


----------



## myerman82

Hell Harpy said:


> I agree. The quality of the 2008 pieces are much better than last years. Invest the time in making better quality pieces and let us enjoy seeing what is to come. I enjoyed seeing everything ahead of time and talking to everyone about wish lists and sharing what we liked and didn't like. Oh well.


It also helps to plan out the coupons and which pieces to use which coupons with. I hope they have a coupon this year.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Oh yeah good point. I learned to break up my purchase and use multiple coupons from everyone on here. Back in the day I would just use one coupon for my entire purchase. Oops!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Does anyone remember last year there was some chatter about Boney Bunch dominos? It would be really neat to see those this year.


----------



## myerman82

There were also rumors of other Boney Bunch train cars that could be displayed with the one that came out last year. Of course, it was just a rumor. It would be neat if they did release a new car each year for that train but it would be one HUGE train. I don't think I would have the room for each train car.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I am also hoping to see more train cars but due to space constraints I wouldn't be able to fit more than one or two cars. Most definitely curious to see what theme they would go with. Boney circus?


----------



## Chelsiestein

I want to say my hubby mentioned a $10 off $35 or $45 that was valid only that day...? Unless I was dreaming...which could very well be.


----------



## Chelsiestein

So I just asked him because I couldn't find anything about this supposed coupon...turns out he was reading the flier incorrect. He thought the $10 candy dish with a $35 purchase said "Save $10 with a $35 purchase August 2 only". Woops. :}



Chelsiestein said:


> I want to say my hubby mentioned a $10 off $35 or $45 that was valid only that day...? Unless I was dreaming...which could very well be.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Today is the last day of the semi-annual sale. Hopefully once its over some new coupons will be released. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Happy Holidayware still has Mr. Bones snack plate - $14.99 & Witch tea light- &12.99/ Free shipping!
> http://www.happyholidayware.com/Orn...Ornaments-Gifts/Mr-Bones-Snack-Plate/1103.htm
> http://www.happyholidayware.com/Orn.../Witch-or-Mr-Bones-Tombstone-Tealight/813.htm
> 
> Ghoul Gallery has a few Mr. Bones pieces left.
> Tealight- $32.99, Eat, Drink & Be Scary plate-$32.99, Witch & Cat Salt & Peeper shakers- $9.39
> & Derby Hat Salt & Peeper shakers- $9.39
> http://ghoulgallery.com/Halloween_Skeletons_pg1.htm
> 
> Kitty


Thanks for the links, Kitty! I love how our BB family watch out for each other.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for the links, Kitty! I love how our BB family watch out for each other.



yeah....stop posting, Kitty. I supposed to be on a spending diet and i HAD to buy a Mr Bones s/p shaker set. LOL.

I am dying for some BB info...come on, YANKEE.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Today is the last day of the semi-annual sale. Hopefully once its over some new coupons will be released. *fingers crossed*


I'm glad that this is the end of their Semi Annual Sale. I was hoping to score some fall/Halloween scents from last year and they had nothing out at my store. They only had the candy corn car scent that lasts maybe an hour if your lucky. Hopefully now the fall scents will start to arrive since this is the time they should start showing up. I really want to give Yankee Candle another chance on their candles but last year was bad. I had to return candles due to weak or no throw at all. Hopefully the new Halloween candles will change my mind. I have to start showing my face there again this month so the new people will get to know who I am. LOL I haven't seen the manager there recently so hopefully she was not transferred to another store. My friend went part time two years ago so she never does the Preview Party. It always seems that any other time of the year there is a big turnover in employees but during Halloween all my favorite people return. (except one person who I think works there just to annoy me LOL)


----------



## Spookywolf

27 days til Boney-time...! 

btw, there's a Frank & Bride going for a start out bid of 99 cents on Ebay right now. Not sure if there's a minimum price set or not. I already have one, but thought I'd share if anyone is looking. Speaking of Ebay, somebody needs to tell that seller with the $2200.00 collection auction that they'd have a better chance of selling their items if they'd sell each piece individually. Geezers!


----------



## DarkSecret

You guys sure know how that YC website works. The fall stuff is out there this morning. I like the sparkling pumpkin shade. Can the BB be far behind! I hope they start giving us some idea what to expect. I'm at work posting this so won't be able to get back on until late tonight.


----------



## Spookywolf

26 days til Boney-time! 

Just dusting out the BB lounge (man, those floor to ceiling display cabinets full of 6 yrs of Boneys are a real bear to clean!), fluffing the orange and black throw pillows, getting everything ready for our party soon!..


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> 26 days til Boney-time!
> 
> Just dusting out the BB lounge (man, those floor to ceiling display cabinets full of 6 yrs of Boneys are a real bear to clean!), fluffing the orange and black throw pillows, getting everything ready for our party soon!..


I just loved seeing everyone's photos of their BB displays and other Halloween goodies. Went out and bought myself some of those spider web doilies (did I spell that right?). Someone had a spooky tree that I thought was creepy looking, will try to find one this year. I got some really good ideas from all those photos. Like everyone else, lack of space is getting to be a problem.


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> I just loved seeing everyone's photos of their BB displays and other Halloween goodies. Went out and bought myself some of those spider web doilies (did I spell that right?). Someone had a spooky tree that I thought was creepy looking, will try to find one this year. I got some really good ideas from all those photos. Like everyone else, lack of space is getting to be a problem.


Last year I got creative with my display. I was tired of looking for those clear stands that they display everyone on at the store. I purchased some nice orange Halloween fabric from the fabric store and took some USPS priority boxes that I had extras off and glued two or three together. Then I glued the fabric around the boxes. I think it makes my display look nice and gives that Halloween feel. You can see pictures in my profile.


----------



## DarkSecret

I'd love to if I could figure out how. Okay, I'm computer challenged, I admit it. I always loved black and orange, my birthday is 4 days AFTER Halloween, I don't know why my mom couldn't have gone into labor 4 days earlier. As it was I was born on election day, and I have no interest in politics. I'll ask one of my kids how to access your profile. Thanks


----------



## DarkSecret

Myerman, is there a boney bunch figurine you don't have? I loved your displays. The fabric was a good idea. As you said, it really says Halloween!


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> Myerman, is there a boney bunch figurine you don't have? I loved your displays. The fabric was a good idea. As you said, it really says Halloween!


There are few that I passed on each year. Some I regret now and some that I don't miss but will gladly add to my collection if I find them cheap on eBay.


----------



## myerman82

I got a coupon is the mail day. Don't get too excited, it was for buy 2 get 2 jar candles.


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> I got a coupon is the mail day. Don't get too excited, it was for buy 2 get 2 jar candles.


Had me there, my first thought was I didn't get one. I buy from Yankee Candle all the time. Ha! Did you get a catalog? Or was it via email?


----------



## DarkSecret

Sorry re-read I see you got it in the mail. I didn't.


----------



## Mourning Glory

The one I got wasn't even a catalog it was a folded pamphlet with the new fall scents.


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> The one I got wasn't even a catalog it was a folded pamphlet with the new fall scents.




Maybe I'll get mine tomorrow, I don't have the most reliable postman. Friday I'm going up to the mall and see if I can get some BB info from the one really helpful employee there. I hope he is working that night. Surely they are making plans at least for the premiere.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I'm going to a YC tomorrow. I'll ask too, since its not my usual store, I don't know how much they will tell me but its worth a try.


----------



## myerman82

It was a fold over flyer for some new fall candles, not a catalog. I do get every catalog in the mail EXCEPT the Halloween catalog. (How does that happen) They must know their Halloween catalog is highly collectable.  Anyway, I am a sucker for anything pumpkin and saw the Ginger Pumpkin candles advertised in the flyer was a "rub and smell" so I tried it. It smelled great so I tried it again and the smell was faint and I thought "just like the candle, no smell" I will be going to the store tomorrow too. Hopefully the manager or my friend is working so I can get some information from them.


----------



## Kitty

I called both YC flagship stores to ask about when we would receive any info on BB & both stores said around July 21.
YC Flagship said to call YC Customer Service to be put on the list for future catalogs & coupons. Also make sure you are NOT on the National DO NOT CALL Registry then call to ask for the YC BB Halloween catalog specifically, hopefully you will receive it. Customer Service lady said catalog will be out in Aug. 

YC Customer Service 877-803-6890
South Deerfield, MA 877-636-7702
Williamsburg, VA 877-616-6510

I will keep asking local YC stores for info.

Kitty


----------



## myerman82

Boney Bunch Love posted that there is $10 of $35 coupon that is starting to be given out. I think we should be getting emails soon with the coupon. Depending on the prices this year, we may have to get even more creative with our coupon usage. Some pieces have gone for $29.99 and $34.99 and I suspect that prices will be the same or maybe a slight increase. It's still great that there is a coupon, just have to add some of their overpriced tarts to reach that 35 dollars. A $45 coupon would be perfect for the Mansion since last year it was $20 off $45 and we also had a $15 off $35 coupon.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Boney Bunch Love posted that there is $10 of $35 coupon that is starting to be given out. I think we should be getting emails soon with the coupon. Depending on the prices this year, we may have to get even more creative with our coupon usage. Some pieces have gone for $29.99 and $34.99 and I suspect that prices will be the same or maybe a slight increase. It's still great that there is a coupon, just have to add some of their overpriced tarts to reach that 35 dollars. A $45 coupon would be perfect for the Mansion since last year it was $20 off $45 and we also had a $15 off $35 coupon.


I just got my coupon and boney flier in store today. The code for the $10 off $35 is SCENT for anyone shopping online. It is good through August 24. While I was there I asked about the preview and she said all she could tell me is the date. I figured that since it wasnt my usual store.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I just got my coupon and boney flier in store today. The code for the $10 off $35 is SCENT for anyone shopping online. It is good through August 24. While I was there I asked about the preview and she said all she could tell me is the date. I figured that since it wasnt my usual store.


What do you think about the coupon being $10 off instead of $15 off this year? It's better than nothing but this year it seems like coupon value has decreased everywhere. Look at Bath and Body Works, they now do $10 off $40 instead of $10 off $30. I find it funny that every year I ask my friend about whats coming out with the Boney Bunches and it's always hush hush. However, as soon as October comes around she openly opens up the holiday book with the pictures for the Christmas stuff and freely shows me everything they are coming out with. I don't think for a second that they get a preview ahead of time for the holiday collection but not the Halloween collection. This has always been the most puzzled this about Yankee Candle.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I do agree that its better than nothing but when buying online you have to split it into more orders and you're out all that money for shipping. Even in store, that's not a terrific deal. At the very least, maybe we can find $15 or $20 off that are exclusively online. Kitty was really good at that last year!


----------



## DarkSecret

I gotta work these coupons (which I don't have, but at least I have the online code) this year. Last year I only had one. I used that in the store on premiere day. I had ordered a few pieces the day before online cause I was afraid I might not be able to get them or they were in short supply. And actually that was the case on the larger pieces. Every year I try not to buy so many, but I just gotta have them. They are so creepy/cute! I do hope they release some of those prototypes. I don't understand the reasoning behind keeping what they are releasing so secretive. I like to plan what I'm going to buy BEFORE I go shopping. When they show up online, I end up buying the must-haves, I'm just fearful I won't be able to get them at the premiere. I swear they only had one of each of the ornaments the year they came out and I didn't get any of them! Maybe they will be re-released this year. I can only hope.


----------



## Spookywolf

24 days til Boney time! 

Well, I'm still hoping we'll see at least one other coupon roll out before the preview party. The shipping at YC's site is $5.99 for an order, and if we only get a $10 off coupon that's only going to save $4 online. I usually try to put in a few online orders to guarantee I get my must-haves since my store is usually pretty crowded. I'm almost debating on going to the mall store instead to see if the crowd would be less, even though it is farther away. Does anyone remember when they released the online BB's last year? Was it the day before or two days before? I feel another midnight vigil coming on...better ask for that Friday off to rest up before the big show!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I find it funny that every year I ask my friend about whats coming out with the Boney Bunches and it's always hush hush. However, as soon as October comes around she openly opens up the holiday book with the pictures for the Christmas stuff and freely shows me everything they are coming out with. I don't think for a second that they get a preview ahead of time for the holiday collection but not the Halloween collection. This has always been the most puzzled this about Yankee Candle.


I agree. I think they know what's coming out, but are probably threatened with bodily harm if they talk. That hush-hush routine tells me that they know where their real money day is. But I'd still buy, even they told us everything that was coming out. I think the better idea would be to release a new teaser each week leading up to the preview party. I think it would build up more excitement than keeping everything so serious and underwraps. I just hope they don't go chintzy on the coupons, but I'm already budgeting for a splurge. That candy dish is coming home with me and I don't even use a candy dish!


----------



## myerman82

I'm fine with the keeping things a secret because in this day and age nothing is a secret.  We will always have that insider employee that will try to snap shots and we will always have that Yankee Candle rep who is having a heart attack trying to keep the images off the net. What I am not ok with is the way some stores handles things last year. They selective "certain" customers to come in early for a sneak peek and was able to guarantee them the pieces as long as they came back an hour earlier the day of the Preview Party and pay. I have nothing against the people that took advantage of that but I would never give my credit card number just to be sitting in a safe for a week and then have to come back again a week later to pay and wait until your order is shipped. It was a sneaky thing some stores did even though I heard the managers had the ok to do it. It was a way to get the store quota up but it's not fair to some of us die hard fans who have supported the line for years. Luckily my store did not do that. Yankee Candle, let's have a non confusing season this year.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Don't get me wrong, I love the Boney Bunch party, and can't wait to go, but I would like to air out my constant pre-shopping rant. 

The thing that bothers me most about the event (and all collectible events that I go to, in general, because it happens everywhere) is the group of people that you see at every release, opening, limited sale of whatever it is, etc... that are in the store with 5 or 10 of the same item grabbed up in their basket before anybody else gets a chance to even look at the stuff. You know these people are not buying gifts for friends or relatives, they are stocking merchandise in their Ebay stores. They are trying to create shortages of collectibles so that desperate collectors will pay big bucks for it later. With modern technology, a lot of these people are listing the things as they stand in line. 

I understand "first-come-first-served" and all that, but stores could limit the number of a specific item that one person/group can purchase if they know they will only be getting one or two shipments of those things, and that there will be significant demand. When an event starts at 8am, a shopper arriving at 8:02am should not find the shelves stripped of everything but the most common items and groups of people sitting in the store (yes sitting in the floor) with their smartphones photographing and posting their purchases online for sale at highly inflated rates(Yes, I overheard this very conversation as I attempted to look last year). 

OK, my rant is done. If you happen see these people in your local store this year, do what I do, talk loudly to the person you are with about how lousy online sales have been and that last year sellers practically had to give them away to get rid of them. I usually end with something about what idiots people that do that must be. That should at least make them a little nervous.


----------



## myerman82

I really hope they do not do a Boney Bunch giveaway this year. I can do with the hourly raffles and the percentage off wins. I just don't have the time to wait around. I know some people here can use that percentage off but I want to get in and get out. Last year I waited for the raffle since it was a Boney Bunch but the problem was the employees were grabbing people to come in the store for the raffle. It decreases my chance of winning. I think if your making a purchase then you get to enter the raffle. If your just standing around decreasing the chance of other people who actually made a purchase you shouldn't get a raffle chance. I did win the first raffle last year but another couple was hoping to win too and they were also fans. What I heard happen was the employees were dragging people into the store for the hourly raffle and someone who didn't even care for the Boney Bunches won. She looked and the tart warmer and said "I won that?" Then the candle scammer came with her entire family trying to win the Boney Bunch raffle. I told you about her last year. She buys candles, finishes them off and then returns them. Then she goes to the outlet store and returns the candles at the retail store and gets a gift card credit. Anyway, she was waiting around making other people feel sorry for her that she really wanted this prize for her kids. She lost but the person who did win it gave it to her because she felt bad for her. 
The Preview Party should be fun. People should not be allowed to grab everything during those hours for resale. There should be a limit per person just for the Preview Party. Also if they are going to have a raffle every hour they should do one for the people who get there when the doors open. It's not fair to the die hard fans that get there early. Usually I get there, grab what I leave and get out. I don't have time to stand around with my bags of breakables.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

This will be my third consecutive preview party. My first two years were actually quite sucessful and satisfying. I got everything I wanted (and more) but I do recall some people my first year filling their baskets with multiples of the same item. Listen, I understand wanting to make a buck. It seems like everyone is a bit cash-strapped these days. But, people really need to take a good look at their lives if hoarding BB on opening day is what they live for. Seriously, go get a part-time job somewhere. No fortune is going to be made on the BB released the last couple of years. It would be tough to double your money, even on the most popular, scarce items. If you didn't get in on BB back in 2008 - 2010, there just isn't enough money to make today for me to buy up all the inventory. I suppose some people are fine even if they just make a few dollars (i.e. Hallmark Ornament Premiere, which is the weekend). 

Anyway, at the 2012 party, I literally had a couple older ladies try to nudge me out of the way to get to a few BB and some skeleton clingers. I'm 6'2", 225 lbs. and I literally felt smothered and uncomfortable. These few ladies were extremely rude and as soon as I walked away, they cleared off the table. They looked almost like they were ashamed of themselves for doing it afterwards while checking out. 

I love Halloween, the BB, and the fall season. I love Halloween now even more since my youngest son was born on that day last year (and yes, we planned it that way). Unfortunately, some people will try to ruin what's heavily-anticipated and fun for us avid Halloween and BB fans, but rest assured, we will get the last laugh. You wanna know why? When these sellers try to ship out that Boney in their single layer of bubble wrap, couple wads of tissue paper, and a cheap cardboard box, the US Postal Sevice will do all they can to decapitate, shatter, and/or crack their dreams of making any profit. Well, the USPS and eBay Buyer Protection ; )


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Kitty said:


> I called both YC flagship stores to ask about when we would receive any info on BB & both stores said around July 21.
> YC Flagship said to call YC Customer Service to be put on the list for future catalogs & coupons. Also make sure you are NOT on the National DO NOT CALL Registry then call to ask for the YC BB Halloween catalog specifically, hopefully you will receive it. Customer Service lady said catalog will be out in Aug.
> 
> YC Customer Service 877-803-6890
> South Deerfield, MA 877-636-7702
> Williamsburg, VA 877-616-6510
> 
> I will keep asking local YC stores for info.
> 
> Kitty


Kitty,

You're a doll for all you do for us on this blog! Thanks for always keeping us up-to-date and aware of great buys. Also, you and I talked about the BB catalogs last year. I was going to scan you the first couple pages from my 2008 catalog. Do you still need/want it? I noticed Boney Bunch Love had scanned some of the catalogs and had them on Facebook. For the record, I have every catalog from 2008 - 2013. If anyone needs/wants scans I would be glad to do so. I was actually going to talk to Boney Bunch Love about doing the scans before I noticed she had a few already up. The scans, coupled with the stamp sheets just make a wonderful reference for all us BB fans. I look at those catalogs and stamp sheets all the time! My kids love them!


----------



## myerman82

Haddenfield1963, you are absolutely right. Nothing from 2011 to current really sells for big bucks on eBay. I would even say that a lot of the 2010 pieces aren't money makers either. The Santa Claus Boney was the big seller in 2010 and now it really doesn't sell for much. 2008 and 2009 are the "gold mine" of the Boney Bunch collection. The problem is people know that many pieces sell out fast creating a temporary panic for some people. They turn to eBay and they rather pay a little more to ensure they will have that piece than wait until the second shipment. In my experience I have noticed that no matter what, every piece shows up again in stores a few weeks later or you can find it at another store. There isn't a shortage like there was the first two years the Boney Bunches were released. I was even able to find 6 Bonesy Boney Bunches at a store a few weeks after he was sold out in 2011. 
Last year I picked up some 2010 pieces from the outlet store for another member here who was just starting out collecting these. When I got home and starting wrapping them to ship I thought to myself "this is a lot of work making sure these fragile pieces get packed and shipped without breakage" I could never make a business out of reselling Boney Bunches. These things are way to fragile and the stories I have heard are pretty sad. Sadly, people will still wait in lines and grab as much as they could because they know at one time Boney Bunches were selling like gold on eBay. They know that they can quickly cash in on the peak season. 
Only a few pieces from the last few years are considered valuable these days.

*2010*
The Drummer
Boney Bunch Mansions (tart warmer & jar holder mansions)
Last Call

*2011*
Ornaments
Wedding Couple jar topper

*2012*
Nothing....possibly the Submarine in the future

*2013*
Bride of Frankenstein (still very easy to get but I can see the value going up in a few years)


----------



## Lucy08

I will be calling my local store the night before the preview party to see what time they open. Last year we got there just before 10 to find out they opened at 9. I was super freaked out, they've never opened early! Luckily I got what I wanted (Frank and the motorcycle guy) so it worked out ok. I didn't want to stand around all day for the drawings, but ended up going back later that afternoon for the 2pm drawing. There was a ton of people, so I lost. Stuck around for the 3pm drawing, only one other name in the bowl besides mine and she was gone. So I won! The irony was they had a ton of them once Sept hit, even found them in the outlet store. 

As for storage, I keep mine in my kitchen cabinets. I have really tall cabinets (can't reach the top two shelves at all) so they go on the top shelf of two cabinets. No risk of breakage that way! I keep Chrostmas breakable a up there, too.


----------



## Mourning Glory

If anyone knows of a well priced witch with the LED ball please PM me. All of the ones I'm seeing are at least $50. What a price jump from last year!


----------



## Kriscourter

Will let you know mourning glory. Looking for that one also and nearly has double in price from last year. Was gonna get last year and missed out on a couple for 30-35 ( thought that was a lot then and was waiting for better deal. Dumb.


----------



## Kriscourter

I did not like how they did the raffles last year. I was first in line and last to leave last year, just waiting for the raffle. Thank god I won on of course the final drawing. My store did same and gave raffles to random people walking outside store to come in and "look". Half the people that won were one people. The first person who won didn't even know what the prize was and then looked at it at disgust and like wtf is this. I think each person that purchases gets a ticket or per every 50 or some amount spent gets one.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Kriscourter said:


> The first person who won didn't even know what the prize was and then looked at it at disgust and like wtf is this.


We had the same thing happen at our store. The woman that won the first prize had just wandered in to look, and wasn't even interested in Halloween or Boneys. She refused the prize Boney and asked for a candle instead. Our store was just giving a ticket to anybody who walked in the door.


----------



## Kriscourter

I even offered girl $20 for it so wouldn't have to wait all day haha she looked at me like I was joking. Obviously not a boney fan or know what they are cause think not that crazy to offer


----------



## Mae

pumpkinking30 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the Boney Bunch party, and can't wait to go, but I would like to air out my constant pre-shopping rant.
> 
> The thing that bothers me most about the event (and all collectible events that I go to, in general, because it happens everywhere) is the group of people that you see at every release, opening, limited sale of whatever it is, etc... that are in the store with 5 or 10 of the same item grabbed up in their basket before anybody else gets a chance to even look at the stuff. You know these people are not buying gifts for friends or relatives, they are stocking merchandise in their Ebay stores. They are trying to create shortages of collectibles so that desperate collectors will pay big bucks for it later. With modern technology, a lot of these people are listing the things as they stand in line.
> 
> I understand "first-come-first-served" and all that, but stores could limit the number of a specific item that one person/group can purchase if they know they will only be getting one or two shipments of those things, and that there will be significant demand. When an event starts at 8am, a shopper arriving at 8:02am should not find the shelves stripped of everything but the most common items and groups of people sitting in the store (yes sitting in the floor) with their smartphones photographing and posting their purchases online for sale at highly inflated rates(Yes, I overheard this very conversation as I attempted to look last year).
> 
> OK, my rant is done. If you happen see these people in your local store this year, do what I do, talk loudly to the person you are with about how lousy online sales have been and that last year sellers practically had to give them away to get rid of them. I usually end with something about what idiots people that do that must be. That should at least make them a little nervous.


You and I have the exact same rant. The first year Bonsey was released the my "local" store was 2 hours away and I went just for him. We got there ten minutes after the store opened and one lady had all of them and most of everything else. She had an entire register hogged for nearly 2 hours to check everything out to break up her purchases. I wound up ordering Bonsey from my smartphone while standing in line to check out because I was afraid he was going to sell out before we made it back home. Luckily by the next year a YC had opened in my hometown so it takes ten minutes to get there. Last year there were about five of us waiting for the store to open.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Mae, I'm glad you have one closer to home now. We used to have 2 in our general area, but my wife and I found out that one had closed when we left the store and decided to go see if the other one had what we were wanting (Bone White was sold out at the store we went to first). It was a surprise to run into the mall and come up where the shop had been. They hadn't changed the look of the store entrance yet, so, not even paying attention, I rushed through the open doors...and found myself in a makeup boutique. After a moment of my standing there looking completely bewildered, the lady behind the counter says "Yankee Candle closed a little over a month ago."


----------



## Spookywolf

23 days til Boney Bunch time! 

Well, I'll have to concur with the general sentiments about last year's raffle. I didn't like it. Unlike most of you, I didn't win any of the raffles, and I hung around for 2 of the drawings, and then came back throughout the day trying to win each of the others...nada. My store also gave out tickets to people that didn't even buy anything or didn't know about the Boney Bunch. One of the drawings was won by a teenage guy that didn't even act like he wanted it. I was so bummed, because there I stood after my umpteenth trip back and a boat load of Boney receipts still in my pocket, and he walked out with my beloved tart (butner) and he hadn't bought anything.  I'm so much more excited about the promotional offer of the candy dish this year. It's so much more fair because everyone has a shot at it and because it's a discount WITH PURCHASE. So thank you YC, for going back to that. 

I've been thinking (dreaming!) about the new line and what could potentially come out. Some ideas I had about what we haven't seen yet as far as the Boney family: Boney grandparents....I can just picture a little old couple with grandpa and his bow tie and cane and grandma lugging her big purse, LOL! We've seen the Boney babies in the carriages and then they jumped to a prom couple, but they skipped all those years in between. How about a Boney toddler (like the prototype on the tricycle!) or what about a little Boney sister! Maybe more Boney relatives like ladies in Victorian dresses. Also as far as the monster theme to go with Frank n Bride....A Boney mummy or a Boney werewolf. I'd still love to see some smaller pieces (thinking space here) so some Boney minis for sure. 

So exciting! I just love the build up, don't you.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> If anyone knows of a well priced witch with the LED ball please PM me. All of the ones I'm seeing are at least $50. What a price jump from last year!


Love the witch with the LED ball! Bought it last year for around $25. Probably in my top 10 favorites. Good luck! You'll find one. Stay strong.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> Haddenfield1963, you are absolutely right. Nothing from 2011 to current really sells for big bucks on eBay. I would even say that a lot of the 2010 pieces aren't money makers either. The Santa Claus Boney was the big seller in 2010 and now it really doesn't sell for much. 2008 and 2009 are the "gold mine" of the Boney Bunch collection. The problem is people know that many pieces sell out fast creating a temporary panic for some people. They turn to eBay and they rather pay a little more to ensure they will have that piece than wait until the second shipment. In my experience I have noticed that no matter what, every piece shows up again in stores a few weeks later or you can find it at another store. There isn't a shortage like there was the first two years the Boney Bunches were released. I was even able to find 6 Bonesy Boney Bunches at a store a few weeks after he was sold out in 2011.
> Last year I picked up some 2010 pieces from the outlet store for another member here who was just starting out collecting these. When I got home and starting wrapping them to ship I thought to myself "this is a lot of work making sure these fragile pieces get packed and shipped without breakage" I could never make a business out of reselling Boney Bunches. These things are way to fragile and the stories I have heard are pretty sad. Sadly, people will still wait in lines and grab as much as they could because they know at one time Boney Bunches were selling like gold on eBay. They know that they can quickly cash in on the peak season.
> Only a few pieces from the last few years are considered valuable these days.
> 
> *2010*
> The Drummer
> Boney Bunch Mansions (tart warmer & jar holder mansions)
> Last Call
> 
> *2011*
> Ornaments
> Wedding Couple jar topper
> 
> *2012*
> Nothing....possibly the Submarine in the future
> 
> *2013*
> Bride of Frankenstein (still very easy to get but I can see the value going up in a few years)


Yankee Candle is smart. They are going to make most of the money to be made on the BB now, not the re-sellers. Look at it this way: In 2008, YC introduced the BB with about 10 pieces. The number of pieces grew each of the next 3 years (2009, 2010, and 2011). People were following and were hooked by 2010 (or for sure by 2011). So what did YC do next? They decreased the number of pieces dramatically for 2012 and 2013 (I figure 2014 will be about the same as the last two years). YC has built a fanbase and limits the number of pieces each year probably because of the overkill factor.

They also started releasing the pieces in waves. Starting at the preview party in August, they release a wave of new pieces and occassionally replenish their stock throughout the next couple of months. This allows the enthusiastic buyers to get their "must have" pieces at the preview party and the casual buyer to still have a chance to buy pieces over those couple of months. It also allows the enthusiastic buyers to think about buying the other pieces they may not have purchased early (I bought the train late last season). Flooding the marketplace with all their inventory the first week of August and selling out would create a stronger secondary market for re-sellers. People just need to be patient and stay informed. If you miss a piece you want at the preview party, be patient. It will likely come back in stock online or at your local store. That is they way YC can control and make most of the money off their items. It limits the secondary market sellers dramatically, as long as people are patient of course.


----------



## Kriscourter

Just in case coupons aren't that great. Already jumping us off $5 and making it 10 instead of 15 off 35. I found in my kid stuff book a yc coupon of 15 % of total purchase. Makes me more relieved cause then don't have to panic if grouping them correctly. Not great at math but It comes out be $15 more per every hundred than using 10 off 35 (well with a 105 total maybe 10?). It's a good back up I think and maybe worth it wo the hassle and anxiety. There is no online coupon code on it though. Hope this helps if some people have or check to see who has One.


----------



## grandma lise

Kriscourter, that's interesting. What is the "kid stuff book"? How do I get one so I too can get this coupon? 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Kriscourter,

Can you copy & paste or download coupon?

Kitty


----------



## Kriscourter

It's the "kid" version of an entertainment book. Kids, schools etc usually sell for fundraisers. Cost $25 and all mainstream stores and local stores (based on location) are in it. You can make your money back in like one coupon. The coupon pretty much just says 15% percent off entire purchase ad must surrender original coupon at time of purchase. Valid through dec. 2014. Also someone here or bbl mentioned a coupon code of scents. Have not researched that yet, and also coupon given out at some stores does not start til aug 4th (not sure if that has been brought up also)


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just double checked my coupon and it does say Aug 4 is the start date. I went on YCs website and plugged it in to see if it would work and it didn't.  I know that we were able to use a few last year before the actual start date. Maybe they are catching on to us.
I also went back through last years posts to see when the coupon finally came out last year and it was July 11. We had better see something soon.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm looking for some cool looking taper LED candles for my Boney Bunch this year that don't cost a bundle. I saw some on Terry's Village but a few of the reviews complained of them coming apart at the bottom. I wondered if anyone has used these or has any leads on a good deal? Thanks!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I got mine from Menards. They were $4.99 for a 2 pack. They were also at Marshalls for $5.99.
Some people ordered black tapers from Grandin Road last year too and were very happy with them. I don't remember what they paid.


----------



## grandma lise

I really like the GrandinRoad ones from last year, but had to wrap the bottoms with a strip of plastic wrap so they'd firmly fit in my Boney Bunch candle holders - (the exterior is real wax, the drips look good). As I recall, to turn on and off, I just pushed on the flame so they don't have to be removed from the candle holder...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grandinroad...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a339f684c

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Just when I thought my day was bad enough I get home and find that my cat had knocked over my Yankee Candle skeleton sitter. Usually she is very good about not jumping high but I guess she was chasing a fly or something. Ugh, this was one of my favorite pieces. My cat is no longer allowed in my office. lol If anyone happens to have a extra Skeleton that they would like to sell me, please let me know.


----------



## Lucy08

I was in Pier One this afternoon, they start setting Halloween the last Sunday in July. Then new stuff gets put out over the next three Sunday's.


----------



## grandma lise

That's so sad Myerman82. Breakage is awful...

Hang on to those broken pieces (or glue it back together again). After your disappointment subsides, you may think of fun ways to add some of those pieces to your displays. 

Lisa


----------



## boobird

Oh no! My boyfriend did that a few months ago, and he was able to glue it back together. Hope you can find one for a good price!


----------



## myerman82

boobird said:


> Oh no! My boyfriend did that a few months ago, and he was able to glue it back together. Hope you can find one for a good price!


After checking out eBay it seems this skeleton has shot up in price just like the clingers. I went ahead and glued it back together as best as I could. It will do for now. I was looking online and I found a different skeleton, same design but holding a kettle instead of a pumpkin. I grabbed it since it was 9 dollars shipped!!!! By the way, Factory Card Outlet (which was bought out by Party City) had this skeleton a few year ago before Yankee came out with theirs. I remember seeing them there.


----------



## boobird

myerman82 said:


> After checking out eBay it seems this skeleton has shot up in price just like the clingers. I went ahead and glued it back together as best as I could. It will do for now. I was looking online and I found a different skeleton, same design but holding a kettle instead of a pumpkin. I grabbed it since it was 9 dollars shipped!!!! By the way, Factory Card Outlet (which was bought out by Party City) had this skeleton a few year ago before Yankee came out with theirs. I remember seeing them there.


nice find for $9! i think some hallmark stores had them, or something similar the past few years.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> After checking out eBay it seems this skeleton has shot up in price just like the clingers. I went ahead and glued it back together as best as I could. It will do for now. I was looking online and I found a different skeleton, same design but holding a kettle instead of a pumpkin. I grabbed it since it was 9 dollars shipped!!!! By the way, Factory Card Outlet (which was bought out by Party City) had this skeleton a few year ago before Yankee came out with theirs. I remember seeing them there.


Glad you were able to fix him!  Btw, did you use super glue? Was just curious what works better for broken Boneys (keeping a mental note for future reference.)


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Glad you were able to fix him!  Btw, did you use super glue? Was just curious what works better for broken Boneys (keeping a mental note for future reference.)


I used to use super glue but I didn't like that if you added a little too much to whatever you were fixing it would cloud up. I use E6000 glue, works better and no clouding. The downside is it takes a bit longer to dry but your able to clean up any glue that runs through. I use a toothpick and add just enough to the break. Any glue that runs through can be easily cleaned up with a toothpick. This works for me, I'm sure there are better options.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I can't wait for the Boney Bunch 2014 sneak peeks. I remember seeing a prototype last year of a caterpillar. I love caterpillars & butterflies. I keep hoping the caterpillar makes it into the BB 2014 release. Last year we moved. Five of my Boneys were broken in transit. I spent a tidy sum replacing them from ebay and was lucky to buy a couple from the rerelease of older Boneys on YC website. This year I'm going to make my sunroom over into my Boney Bunch halloween haven! Roll on Boney season&#55357;&#56448;

Was it actually a centipede? Either way, I'd love to have it!


----------



## Kriscourter

Got an email coupon very early this morning titles we've missed you. It's for 10 off 20 and of course expires July 20th. So we have that one and one starting up on the 4th. Starting to think week of preview will be couponless


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> Got an email coupon very early this morning titles we've missed you. It's for 10 off 20 and of course expires July 20th. So we have that one and one starting up on the 4th. Starting to think week of preview will be couponless


That would be a bad move by Yankee Candle. I don't remember a year that there was not a coupon during the preview party. I know we have that 10 off 35 coming but the way these things have been going up in price, you would think the coupons would have the same value. Honestly, this year has been about greed from many stores. Prices have gone up, quality has gone down, and coupons are worth even less. I understand everything eventually goes up but the quality should match the price. If a better coupon does not come out I will only get what I really want. I won't be wasting extra money on Yankee Candle's other Halloween stuff. It's their choice if they want people to spend their money on their overpriced products of take it elsewhere. Yankee Candle is my first stop every season and once I leave the Preview Party, whatever I didn't get has to be awesome and worth it for me to go back or I move on to the next store. I'm still waiting for a 45 dollar coupon so I can get the Mansion this year.


----------



## Kitty

Sometimes TJ Maxx, Home Goods ,Marshall's & YC Outlets may have BB & candles.

Amazon has BB 4 ornaments $99.99.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I don't know about y'all but the SUSPENSE is killing me over here!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Hey y'all! Long time lurker here  this will be my first year attending the release party. I had no idea BB even existed until I strolled past an outlet last year and the Frank/Bride couple caught my eye. Of course I had to get it, and then I promptly fell down the rabbit hole! Now I'm over here stalking the internet daily for sneak peeks and updates. It's consumed my life lol


----------



## Kitty

Mrs_Frankenstein,
Welcome to HF! We will be happy to help.
YC BB started in 2008. HF has BB info posts from 2008--now. Enjoy! 
.


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the BB family, Mrs_Frankenstein! You got a great piece with the Frank and Bride to get you started. That is one of my favorites out of all the ones they've made over the years, and as others have said, I think that one will go up in value quickly. We're all getting antsy for more news or leaks, and I'm scouring the web every time I log on now. Hopefully something breaks soon! 

and btw gang...

21 days til Boney Bunch time!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and, again, i will NOT be in town to go. Grrrrr...how does this happen every time??? Thank goodness for interwebs and online shopping.


----------



## Mourning Glory

This was just posted on Boney Bunch Love!

Alright boney lovers.. think we have an inventory list. Not sure what to make of some of these:
Boney Baby Highchair
Boney Fish and Boat
Bridal Boney
Boney Bird Plane
Boney and Clyde
Boney Skeleton
Boney Dog
There have been others mentioned but still don't know for sure:
A Wednesday Addams looking boney but her name is DAWN of the dead.
And a boney taxi car or bus
A football player boney with 13 on the back.
There are also different items coming up "boneyard" (not Boney)
Bench
Do No Evil
Birdhouse
Mailbox
Lantern
Welcome
Not much to go on right now but this might give us some idea what to expect!


----------



## maxthedog

Mourning Glory said:


> This was just posted on Boney Bunch Love!
> 
> Alright boney lovers.. think we have an inventory list. Not sure what to make of some of these:
> Boney Baby Highchair
> Boney Fish and Boat
> Bridal Boney
> Boney Bird Plane
> Boney and Clyde
> Boney Skeleton
> Boney Dog
> There have been others mentioned but still don't know for sure:
> A Wednesday Addams looking boney but her name is DAWN of the dead.
> And a boney taxi car or bus
> A football player boney with 13 on the back.
> There are also different items coming up "boneyard" (not Boney)
> Bench
> Do No Evil
> Birdhouse
> Mailbox
> Lantern
> Welcome
> Not much to go on right now but this might give us some idea what to expect!



thanks for posting..saw this earlier as well...not sure what to make of it yet, will have to see what they look like but was hoping some of the prototypes would have snuck in...a little underwhelmed just based off of names as of now


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome to the Boney Bunch Mrs_Frankenstein!

[Big sigh]...

YANKEE CANDLE, PLEASE PUT THOSE PROTOTYPES INTO PRODUCTION. Maybe we should start a letter writing campaign.

A few on the list look interesting. For starters, looks like we have one female character that's NOT the bride. Yay! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench, how disappointing that you're missing the party. You'll have to catch up with us afterward. You know we'll keep the party going until Halloween! 

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

Any pics yet? 
I hope there is a coupon. I plan my purchases around the coupons!

Also any flyers yet? I went to YC this past week and there were none.


----------



## Lucy08

I got two flyers yesterday, the boney one with the candy dish and another one for the new wax burner. The wax burner flyer has a $10/35 but it doesn't start until 8/4. I'm thinking we won't have any coupons for the 2nd.


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay I had a ton of catching up to do, LOL. 

The Dawn of the Dead character (Wednesday Addams inspired?) sounds like a great idea! Id like to see that if its true! 

I agree with what Lisa said-- if there is a female character she is either a bride or partnered with a male. It would be nice to see more solo females in the line. I am really saddened that there seems to be no grimm/fairytale characters added this year. I thought that adding a special piece each year to that would be great to have. Meh, thats just me though. 

And I agree with what was said about the larger pieces. I think they do that to get more $$$ out of us. But, they take up so much space. One large piece a year would be fine with me.


----------



## weenbaby

I read some more posts. 
I'm sad because last year my mom and I spent TONS of money at the release (we always do) then we forgot about boneys. They released more and I had no clue! I'm bummed about that. 
I had just had a baby and I got caught up with everything and just never checked back. Put me down for a LED witch! 
Also weren't there little ghost things?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Welcome back happythenjaded! You're a great pumpkin now?!? You are a posting machine on this forum! Happy to finally get some word on the new Boneys. Does anyone know the source of Boneybunchlove's info? I trust her but just curious where she got the info. I love the Wednesday Adams BB idea. Might look creppy. YC will have to have a coupon for the release date. Be patient everyone. They wouldn't dare risk losing a ton of sales on that day. No coupon would surely limit my purchases.


----------



## Shadowbat

Mourning Glory said:


> This was just posted on Boney Bunch Love!
> 
> Alright boney lovers.. think we have an inventory list. Not sure what to make of some of these:
> Boney Baby Highchair
> Boney Fish and Boat
> Bridal Boney
> Boney Bird Plane
> Boney and Clyde
> Boney Skeleton
> Boney Dog
> There have been others mentioned but still don't know for sure:
> A Wednesday Addams looking boney but her name is DAWN of the dead.
> And a boney taxi car or bus
> A football player boney with 13 on the back.
> There are also different items coming up "boneyard" (not Boney)
> Bench
> Do No Evil
> Birdhouse
> Mailbox
> Lantern
> Welcome
> Not much to go on right now but this might give us some idea what to expect!



The names aren't giving me any excitement. I'll have to see them to see what one we will add to the collection this year.


----------



## grandma lise

weenbaby, here's a link to the 2013 collection... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...850.1073741828.346309492114136&type=1&theater

I don't recall more Boney Bunch pieces being released after the party, so I think you're okay. 

The ghosts were part of a different YC Halloween collection. I'm thinking these are the one's you're referring to... http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Yankee...774?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c42e488ce

Here's a link to pictures of the 2012 and 2011 collections - (both feature a witch, but I think you're referring to the one released in 2011). Hope this helps...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...850.1073741828.346309492114136&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...850.1073741828.346309492114136&type=1&theater

And I hope you're able to make it to the party on August 2nd!

Lisa


----------



## witchyone

I went to a YC outlet this morning just to see if there were any older Boneys and there were - but only headless farmers! They just can't get rid of those guys. 

You'd think YC would try and leak information themselves just to stir up excitement rather than attempt to block any and all leaked info. The list sounds interesting and out of all of them, I hope Dawn of the Dead is actually happening.


----------



## myerman82

Nice to see you here again happythejaded. What made you change your mind about coming back? I know last we talked you didn't know if you were going to be doing the Boney Bunches this year. I've been trying to get you back on the board for weeks now and I go away for the evening and you come back. LOL


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I was hoping for another nod to the Grimm/Fairytale world as well, but I'm pretty stoked over the idea there will be a Wednesday Adams inspired piece.


----------



## Mae

Mourning Glory said:


> This was just posted on Boney Bunch Love!
> 
> Alright boney lovers.. think we have an inventory list. Not sure what to make of some of these:
> Boney Baby Highchair
> Boney Fish and Boat
> Bridal Boney
> Boney Bird Plane
> Boney and Clyde
> Boney Skeleton
> Boney Dog
> There have been others mentioned but still don't know for sure:
> A Wednesday Addams looking boney but her name is DAWN of the dead.
> And a boney taxi car or bus
> A football player boney with 13 on the back.
> There are also different items coming up "boneyard" (not Boney)
> Bench
> Do No Evil
> Birdhouse
> Mailbox
> Lantern
> Welcome
> Not much to go on right now but this might give us some idea what to expect!



The ones that really grab me are the Fish and Boat, Boney and Clyde, and the Boney Dog.


----------



## halloweencreature

Haddonfield1963, I would love a scanned copy of the catalogs if it isn't too much work for you???


----------



## DarkSecret

Very excited to see an inventory list, my imagination is running wild. I am disappointed that none of the prototypes are listed. I wonder if Dawn of the Dead isn't a nod to Shaun of the Dead, zombie-like. It's a silly movie but my sons love it. My local YC couldn't or wouldn't give me any info. And it made me wonder who decides how much BB stock to sent to each store. Does corporate decide or do the local store managers order themselves. I know Hallmark store managers/owners order their own stock. They may not see photos of the individual pieces but they probably are given a description. I haven't been able to catch the manager at the store. But she probably wouldn't tell me anything anyway.


----------



## Spookywolf

Glad we're finally getting some info on the upcoming pieces. I am also excited about the Wednesday Addams-type figure (I adore the Addams Family.) I think the baby boney in the highchair might be an interesting addition to the family. I wonder about the Boney and Clyde piece and if it is actually a re-release from the 2009 or 2010 Boney and Clyde or a new piece that fits in the farmer line up. I'm intrigued by the end of the list with names like bench, mailbox, etc. Do you think they could be making Boney Bunch add-on pieces for a kind of Boney Village setting? That could be fun, as many of us like to set these guys up in scenes, etc. for display. With the mention of the plane and a taxi or bus, I'm seeing more giant pieces coming our way...sigh. Dear YC, we're all running out of room here, please go smaller. But overall, some good news I think. I won't be buying the full line, just the pieces that grab me, but there seems to be some interesting things here to play with. Can't wait for some pics to go with some of these names, 20 more days to go!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Glad we're finally getting some info on the upcoming pieces. I am also excited about the Wednesday Addams-type figure (I adore the Addams Family.) I think the baby boney in the highchair might be an interesting addition to the family. I wonder about the Boney and Clyde piece and if it is actually a re-release from the 2009 or 2010 Boney and Clyde or a new piece that fits in the farmer line up. I'm intrigued by the end of the list with names like bench, mailbox, etc. Do you think they could be making Boney Bunch add-on pieces for a kind of Boney Village setting? That could be fun, as many of us like to set these guys up in scenes, etc. for display. With the mention of the plane and a taxi or bus, I'm seeing more giant pieces coming our way...sigh. Dear YC, we're all running out of room here, please go smaller. But overall, some good news I think. I won't be buying the full line, just the pieces that grab me, but there seems to be some interesting things here to play with. Can't wait for some pics to go with some of these names, 20 more days to go!


I can't imagine Yankee Candle bringing back characters that they haven't used in three years so I bet the Boney & Clyde piece is a re-release from 2009 or 2010. I would hope it's the 2009 version but I wouldn't be upset if it's the 2010 version since the paint on the one I have has smeared off the pumpkin's face. Another thing I noticed about the list is that there is a "Boney Skeleton" could that be the 2008 piece "Boney Skeleton Pumpkin" I have been wanting to get that piece since I missed out on it in 2008. Could this be a re-release of that piece?


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I can't imagine Yankee Candle bringing back characters that they haven't used in three years so I bet the Boney & Clyde piece is a re-release from 2009 or 2010. I would hope it's the 2009 version but I wouldn't be upset if it's the 2010 version since the paint on the one I have has smeared off the pumpkin's face. Another thing I noticed about the list is that there is a "Boney Skeleton" could that be the 2008 piece "Boney Skeleton Pumpkin" I have been wanting to get that piece since I missed out on it in 2008. Could this be a re-release of that piece?


Oh man, I can only hope so, as far as the 2008 skeleton! That would be SWEET! I wouldn't mind a shot at the 2009 Boney and Clyde either, but I already have the 2010. Then again, that's money saved for something else if it is. I'm not sure how I feel about a Boney football player. Guess I'll have to see what it looks like.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i hate to be a party pooper but, frankly, i hope they AREN'T re-releasing lots of older pieces...i want to see new stuff, new designs. there are so many ways they could go. i'd love them to get a theme--say, fairy tales- and stick with it. they could do Sleeping Boney, Bonepunzel, Boneyrella....and so many other themes. a little imagination goes a long way!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

pictures. I need PICTURES, damn it!!!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I agree I want to see new pieces. Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I went to YC in Denver and got in their mailing list for the party invitations. I tried to post a photo of the YC flyer with the candy dish pic. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Duh, I guess it did work ??


----------



## Spookywolf

I don't mind a re-release or two. I figure if I already have it, then that's money saved. But it's nice to get a chance to pick up something you may have missed out on without having to pay nose-bleed prices on Ebay to get it. I'd especially love a chance to get some more stuff from 08. But that being said, I think we're all hoping for some fun new things as well and a return to some genuine creativity & quality that made this series so popular in the first place. The earlier pieces just had an old-fashioned charm to them. That's why I'm on the fence about modern stuff like football players, etc. It just doesn't seem to fit in the style of the line. I might like it once I see it, but I do hope for something a bit more Victorian. I also LOVED the Frank & Bride piece last year. Talk about a throw back to the classics! Can't wait to see what's coming next! 19 more days to go...Woo-hoo we're in the teens now!


----------



## DarkSecret

I am fine with re-releases, it gives us a chance to get pieces we may have missed especially those in the early years, like the Victorian lady with the baby carriage. The re-release last year of the bride and groom was only available online, if I'm not mistaken. My only hope is that they have an adequate supply. I was able to get everything I wanted last year. Although, there were only two snow whites at the premiere. I know I want that candy dish so I hope there are plenty to go around. Every time I went into the store after last year's premiere they kept trying to get me to buy one of the large head tart burners. I got one and I got it at the $10 price long after the premiere. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA so far this year =/

I also don't mind a couple of re-releases in addition to the new lineup every year. I missed out on all the 08 and half of the 09 Boneys, so it's been quite a relief to be able to pick some up at retail prices over the last few years.
I was in a YC outlet a couple of weeks ago and the only Halloween things they had left over were a few headless farmers (surprise surprise!) and a TON of the head tart burners. I think they really messed up not letting people buy them at the preview party last year.
I'm going to try to head back to the Flagship store for the party again this year. I just really hope they step up their game and focus on the Halloween debut this year. They totally dropped the ball last year and it was such a let down!
Hopefully we start getting some pictures soon! Boney fever is setting in!


----------



## myerman82

I went to visit my sister today and we stopped at the Yankee Candle by her house. I have to say that Yankee Candle has become expensive since the good coupons are becoming scare. We wanted to get some candles but we though the buy 2 get 2 coupon was a bit expensive. I asked the associate for the Boney Bunch flyer and the coupon that starts on August 4th. Then I started to ask about the Preview Party and if she know any information about what Boney Bunches will be released. I figured she was not going to tell me anything since she doesn't know me. She told me that she knew nothing and that nothing has come through yet but next week they should know. (I would hope so since it's getting very close to release) Yankee Candle has done an excellent job at keeping things under tight wrap this year and that's not a good thing. Once shipments start coming in to the store something has to get leaked. Maybe that manager who had her VIP customers come in a week early can do that again this year so we can at least get some information.  We are a little over two weeks away and all we have is the list of possible names. At least give us a coupon that we can use for the Preview Party.


----------



## Hilda

I was watching our local news, and there was a big story about highway work being done the next few weeks and how bad the congestion is going to be... all I could think was... THAT IS MY ROUTE TO THE YANKEE CANDLE STORE!!!! Noooooooooooo How am I going to get to the Boney Bunch Preview Party? hahaha 
I had to laugh at myself!  Now I will have to plan out an alternate route for that weekend. LOL


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Hello all! I've been a bit MIA myself, Sanura, so no worries! lol. I've been lurking the last week or so to catch up on my news, but haven't had a chance to post yet! I'm really, really surprised that everything has stayed under wraps so far too. We're only 2 and 1/2 weeks away! This is madness that we don't have any leaks yet!  

I'm glad we at least got the list, but man, if I have to go into it cold on Boney Day, I will not be a happy camper. I (like so many of us here) need to be able to plan accordingly for coupon usage and what I want to grab first, what my husband should target, etc. Really can't imagine going through the doors not even knowing what's going to be there...call me a control freak, I guess! 

Also had to respond to whomever commented regarding the raffles - I totally agree that it's been so unfair the past two years. Some of us get there HOW early before opening, only to have people who literally just walked in the door 5 min. before the raffle steal it away from us. If anyone is listening who runs a Yankee store, PLEASE pretty please do a raffle just for the people who are there when the doors open! Then go ahead and do all the other raffles you want. lol Just acknowledge us in some way!


----------



## DarkSecret

Hilda said:


> I was watching our local news, and there was a big story about highway work being done the next few weeks and how bad the congestion is going to be... all I could think was... THAT IS MY ROUTE TO THE YANKEE CANDLE STORE!!!! Noooooooooooo How am I going to get to the Boney Bunch Preview Party? hahaha
> I had to laugh at myself!  Now I will have to plan out an alternate route for that weekend. LOL


That is so funny Hilda, because I am in the same situation. My route will be closed because CSX is fixing the railroad track where it crosses the road. The road will be closed for a full week, yes the week of the preview. There are other ways, of course to get there, but that is the quickest. I'll just leave my house a little earlier, I'd like to be near the front of the line to get the best selection. Gotta go I'm here at work and they are watching!


----------



## myerman82

OK everyone, I have some news so get excited....or not. It is true that as of right now no one knows what is coming out. That part of the system has been restricted to employees. Yankee Candle is taking last years leaked photos very seriously. They have even asked stores to come clean if they knew who did the leaks. In fact any memos they are getting regarding the Preview Party are stressing that no photos are to be taken before the party. So when will the employees know what is coming out? Next week the managers will have their meetings regarding the Preview Party and that is when they will know. 
I started reading off the list that we have and my friend was shocked at some of the names. The only thing she know was that one of the Boney Bunches coming out will light up. Also, it has been confirmed that each year a older piece (or pieces as we seen last year) would be re-released. This is old news though. 
The two releases last year was a way to make the line last until October. People have been complaining that when they come to shop in October everything is pretty much sold out. I hope they have learned from that mistake. There is no information on a coupon yet but my guess is they will send a coupon to be used at the Preview Party. 
I know this isn't much to go off of but it does confirm some things. Yankee Candle is really tight lipped this year and they are trying to keep it that way. I did mention about the raffles and suggested that they have a door-buster raffle right when the store opens. That has been suggested but right now there is no word one what they are going to do.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks for the information, myerman! That's actually kind of disappointing to hear as I was hoping for some leaks soon; it seems like we have such little information and we're getting so close to the premier day! I don't want to go into the party blind so to speak. I would hate to have to sit there and get a good luck at all of them because I don't know anything about them, in the mean while all the ebay vultures are snatching them up before you get a chance to know which ones you like. I wonder if this also means that they won't be putting them up for sale online before the party because then people would have pictures before the party?


----------



## sanura03

There's a coupon code on RetailMeNot for $10 off of $20, it's just 'WELCOME.' It's working right now, but no info as to when it expires or anything, fingers crossed it still works when things come online.


----------



## DarkSecret

Well it's good to have news, but it isn't the news I wanted to hear. When you read off the list you said the manager was shocked. Was it because it is a confirmed list or not? I now wonder whether they will sell on line the day before like last year. Without some idea about what they have I might not be able to pick up everything I want. Guess I will try to be patient. Thanks for the info Myerman!


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello from another Boney Bunch fan! I am very excited for August 2, and will arrive at the store early. What time do all of you plan on going to the store?


----------



## Kriscourter

The coupon code welcome someone posted expires July 20th. I received this code in an email last week and was titled we've missed you and code was welcome and expired 7/20. I really don't think we're gonna get one for party. Got once code expiring the 20th and he other starts up he 4th. Kinda weird the week gap of preview party is missing. The fliers at year started on Preview date and think when scrolling back coupons and codes for preview were out around the 11th of July.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also how cute would this be, thought of it the other day when helping my hubby's grandma walk and she's got those walkers. An old person boney, hunched over with little spectable glasses and. Pushing on a walker in front of them. Haha I think be cute. I want a solo boney woman and something large sorry hahah


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello from another Boney Bunch fan! I am very excited for August 2, and will arrive at the store early. What time do all of you plan on going to the store?


Hi there! I for one usually get there about two hours early. I will probably have breakfast at the food court and then go downstairs to the YC store. Most of the time I'm by myself, sometimes my daughter will join me, or I'll bring a book to read. But yeah probably about 8 a.m.


----------



## redsea

I really am hoping for a good coupon too.....I predict something will show up in our emails, at least I hope so!  Preferably a $20 off $45.


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Hi there! I for one usually get there about two hours early. I will probably have breakfast at the food court and then go downstairs to the YC store. Most of the time I'm by myself, sometimes my daughter will join me, or I'll bring a book to read. But yeah probably about 8 a.m.


Awesome, this will be my first premier for the Boney Bunch, but I do have some pieces from last year. I want to get there around an hour or so early. Do you go early because you are worried about stuff selling out, or just for fun? I think it would be so cool too see the store while it is closed....and finally get a look at the Boneys staring at us, lol! Plus it would be fun to chat with others in line. I really would love more snow globes and Christmas themed stuff this year, as last year was my first year with my Yankee Candle hobby. Right now the rumors don't really point to that, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Awesome, this will be my first premier for the Boney Bunch, but I do have some pieces from last year. I want to get there around an hour or so early. Do you go early because you are worried about stuff selling out, or just for fun? I think it would be so cool too see the store while it is closed....and finally get a look at the Boneys staring at us, lol! Plus it would be fun to chat with others in line. I really would love more snow globes and Christmas themed stuff this year, as last year was my first year with my Yankee Candle hobby. Right now the rumors don't really point to that, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.


Yes, I just get there early cause I am use to getting up early. Last year I got there first, went and sat down, meanwhile a mother and her two daughters came up and stood at the door, that's when I got up and became actually fourth in line. In 2012 the boneys were at the front of the store, last year they moved to the back so I couldn't see what I wanted to go for first. I had been told by the manager that they had 12 of each piece. Well when I got into the store, they only had two of the snow white piece. The mother in front of me got one and I got the other. I hope they move the display back to the front of the store this year. I have seen the same people in line for the past four years so we kinda know each other. It is always so much fun.


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Yes, I just get there early cause I am use to getting up early. Last year I got there first, went and sat down, meanwhile a mother and her two daughters came up and stood at the door, that's when I got up and became actually fourth in line. In 2012 the boneys were at the front of the store, last year they moved to the back so I couldn't see what I wanted to go for first. I had been told by the manager that they had 12 of each piece. Well when I got into the store, they only had two of the snow white piece. The mother in front of me got one and I got the other. I hope they move the display back to the front of the store this year. I have seen the same people in line for the past four years so we kinda know each other. It is always so much fun.


That sounds like a really fun time. I loved the Snow White, but missed it in store. I ordered it from and eBay but it came broken. We are going to try and glue it this year.  My store told me that they are going to set up the display in the back (I mean back as in back room, out of sight) this year. I guess so people can't see the night before. I really would like to see it the morning before though!


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> That sounds like a really fun time. I loved the Snow White, but missed it in store. I ordered it from and eBay but it came broken. We are going to try and glue it this year.  My store told me that they are going to set up the display in the back (I mean back as in back room, out of sight) this year. I guess so people can't see the night before. I really would like to see it the morning before though!


My store doesn't have a back room, well I think they have a storage room. Oh that is disappointing I was hoping to look through the front window and see their cute little faces. I might have to have someone go with me to help me get the pieces I want, that is if I get to see pics before I go. I really don't want to go in blind.


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome CandyCorn Witch and redsea! They have traditionally released the online Boneys a day or so before the party (I'm thinking it was about Thursday last year, if I remember correctly) but even if they wait til the day of the party to release, it would have to show up online after midnight Friday night and I WILL be doing the midnight vigil of checking online if that's the case. I'm also a "planner" and I have to think about what I want to get and how best to group my purchases for coupons. I'll also place at least one online order when they first show up on the web to guarantee the must-haves. I'm so hoping we start getting more info next week. According to what Myerman's source told him, the managers will have the details then and you know how that stuff spreads on the gossip channels!


----------



## boobird

I'm sure they are still releasing the collection online the Wednesday/Thurs before, so if all else fails, we will at least have a few days to plan our attack! I was there about an hour early last year, and will get there earlier this year. People weren't too pushy at my store, but you definitely have to move fast!

From the description we have so far, I really only want the candy dish. I started collecting in 2009, bought the majority in 2010, and since then have only gotten 1-2 pieces a year. If they re-release a 2008 piece, I might get that as well. I really hope they continue with a "Universal Monster" theme, and have a mummy/dracula/wolfman this year! I would also love more ornaments (I only was able to grab 2 when they came out), and another christmas style piece. I know I am asking for a lot, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

Ohh, I would love to see a mummy this year. Guess I'll have to be a night owl and try to stay up past midnight to catch them online. I think that was what the krewe here did last year. I missed out on the first go round but I did manage to place an order later on the Friday before.


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> My store doesn't have a back room, well I think they have a storage room. Oh that is disappointing I was hoping to look through the front window and see their cute little faces. I might have to have someone go with me to help me get the pieces I want, that is if I get to see pics before I go. I really don't want to go in blind.


I really hope it isn't true, I would love to check them out while the store is still closed too. Maybe it will just be my store and not others.  I will have my mom come with me to help snatch up pieces I plan on purchasing.


----------



## grandma lise

Hey redsea! Good to see you here. How early you have to arrive at the store varies greatly. If you can, inquire with the staff at the store to see if anyone knows how many people are lined up when they open the doors that morning. Our store's first Halloween season was 2010, I think, so there's still only four or so people in line, which means...more BB's for me! I hope it stays that way! 18 days to go... 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Hi Lisa! Nice to see you too.

We are both in the same boat, as my stores first BB year is this year, so the line may not be huge.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome CandyCorn Witch and redsea! They have traditionally released the online Boneys a day or so before the party (I'm thinking it was about Thursday last year, if I remember correctly) but even if they wait til the day of the party to release, it would have to show up online after midnight Friday night and I WILL be doing the midnight vigil of checking online if that's the case. I'm also a "planner" and I have to think about what I want to get and how best to group my purchases for coupons. I'll also place at least one online order when they first show up on the web to guarantee the must-haves. I'm so hoping we start getting more info next week. According to what Myerman's source told him, the managers will have the details then and you know how that stuff spreads on the gossip channels!


I don't think YC is in the same time zone as any of us...last year online ordering didn't kick in until about 2:30/3:00 am. 

I am disappointed to not have any pics---from the list, I don't feel strongly moved to get anything yet. The pics put me in a buying mood. I didn't buy ONE thing in store last year--all online. YC needs to throw us a Boney!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, spookywolf! I think I'll have to have a midnight vigil as well to make sure I at least see the pieces (if we don't get any leaks before that). For the past couple of years I've gotten all of my must have pieces online before going to the party, then when I got to the party I could look at the pieces I was on the fence about in person. I think I really need to limit myself this year though, I have so many Boneys and not so many places to display them. I still like to keep my favorites out year round (Headless Horseman, Hoot Gravely, Frank & Bride).


----------



## Spookywolf

LOL, WWW! (that cracked me up ) Yes, I agree, please throw us a Boney, YC, just not a fragile 08 Boney! You can use one of those left over tart warmers from the ever popular raffles last year.


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks, spookywolf! I think I'll have to have a midnight vigil as well to make sure I at least see the pieces (if we don't get any leaks before that). For the past couple of years I've gotten all of my must have pieces online before going to the party, then when I got to the party I could look at the pieces I was on the fence about in person. I think I really need to limit myself this year though, I have so many Boneys and not so many places to display them. I still like to keep my favorites out year round (Headless Horseman, Hoot Gravely, Frank & Bride).


I think buying online first takes some of the pressure off at the party, so I can relax a little and enjoy the atmosphere more. Last year I actually got to sample some punch and a cookie rather than running out in a panic to the next closest YC when I realized they'd already sold out of something I needed. I feel you on the space thing. At last count, I think I'm up to 4 large rubbermaid tubs of tissue wrapped boneys and that's not counting all the boxed Boneys that came with their custom-fit styrofoam (so nice for storing safely!) When I start unwrapping all those things, it will look like a Boney bomb went off in my house, LOL!


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> I don't think YC is in the same time zone as any of us...last year online ordering didn't kick in until about 2:30/3:00 am.
> 
> I am disappointed to not have any pics---from the list, I don't feel strongly moved to get anything yet. The pics put me in a buying mood. I didn't buy ONE thing in store last year--all online. YC needs to throw us a Boney!


YC's based here in the Eastern time zone, but I guess they like dragging their feet, or they hoped we would give up and go to bed lol.
I liked it when they used to do teaser pics on their facebook page, but tons of people would always complain that they didn't want to hear about Halloween so early. =(


----------



## CandyCornWitch

LOL that sounds like me too! I'm sure I have at least 3 storage tubs plus a lot of the boxes that they came shipped in! Plus Halloween candles and Pumpkin Pals and black cats... It's actually exciting to think about unpacking the Boney Bomb  I guess I'm just hoping I won't like too many pieces this year or it will be an all out Halloween explosion! (which probably isn't a bag thing lol)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> YC's based here in the Eastern time zone, but I guess they like dragging their feet, or they hoped we would give up and go to bed lol.
> I liked it when they used to do teaser pics on their facebook page, but tons of people would always complain that they didn't want to hear about Halloween so early. =(


well, I'm in Boston and I was in NY last year and it still didn't happen til waaaaay after midnight. " Yankee Candle, thy name is CRUELTY!!!"


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome CandyCorn Witch and redsea! They have traditionally released the online Boneys a day or so before the party (I'm thinking it was about Thursday last year, if I remember correctly) but even if they wait til the day of the party to release, it would have to show up online after midnight Friday night and I WILL be doing the midnight vigil of checking online if that's the case. I'm also a "planner" and I have to think about what I want to get and how best to group my purchases for coupons. I'll also place at least one online order when they first show up on the web to guarantee the must-haves. I'm so hoping we start getting more info next week. According to what Myerman's source told him, the managers will have the details then and you know how that stuff spreads on the gossip channels!


Thank you for the welcome spookywolf, I am so happy to be here!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I think buying online first takes some of the pressure off at the party, so I can relax a little and enjoy the atmosphere more. Last year I actually got to sample some punch and a cookie rather than running out in a panic to the next closest YC when I realized they'd already sold out of something I needed. I feel you on the space thing. At last count, I think I'm up to 4 large rubbermaid tubs of tissue wrapped boneys and that's not counting all the boxed Boneys that came with their custom-fit styrofoam (so nice for storing safely!) When I start unwrapping all those things, it will look like a Boney bomb went off in my house, LOL!


Spookywolf, make sure to post pictures when that boney party begins at your house!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Spookywolf, make sure to post pictures when that boney party begins at your house!


I have a bunch (pardon the pun!) of Boney Bunch pics stored somewhere from my previous years displays, but I can't seem to find them since I switched laptops and I think they got moved to an invisible folder somewhere I can't find. I will definitely be snapping more pics this year after the 2014 Boneys come home to meet the rest of the family. It's so fun to come up with different ways to display, and I like to group certain Boneys together - the wedding scenes with the waiting car, and the organ player. The dogs all together for the Boney Dog Pound, etc, etc. It's a bit like being a kid all over again and getting to arrange your toys!  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's displays this year. Can't wait for Aug 2!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I have a bunch (pardon the pun!) of Boney Bunch pics stored somewhere from my previous years displays, but I can't seem to find them since I switched laptops and I think they got moved to an invisible folder somewhere I can't find. I will definitely be snapping more pics this year after the 2014 Boneys come home to meet the rest of the family. It's so fun to come up with different ways to display, and I like to group certain Boneys together - the wedding scenes with the waiting car, and the organ player. The dogs all together for the Boney Dog Pound, etc, etc. It's a bit like being a kid all over again and getting to arrange your toys!  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's displays this year. Can't wait for Aug 2!


I love the pun! I will look forward to seeing yours and everyone's 2014 display! I will post my little one too.  I agree, I can't wait to make my display, it's lots of fun to arrange.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Yankee...ight-Holder-LED-WITCH-Lights-up-/111410320312

LED witch for those of you who wanted it. Go!!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Yankee...ight-Holder-LED-WITCH-Lights-up-/111410320312
> 
> LED witch for those of you who wanted it. Go!!!


Thank you SO much! After I ordered and it came broken last year I was crushed. Here's praying to the boney gods that she arrives safely.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> Thank you SO much! After I ordered and it came broken last year I was crushed. Here's praying to the boney gods that she arrives safely.


Mourning Glory, you are very welcome! My post was for you anyway. I remember you talking about the LED witch a week or so ago. The seller seems to have a good track record with Boneys so I think your Halloween will be extra special this year. Glad I could help!


----------



## redsea

Congrats Mourning Glory! She looks awesome....enjoy!


----------



## Kriscourter

Congrats mourning glory. If anyone sees another let me know. No clue how missed that, I have boney bunch items on my eBay saved list and check mult times a day for them. Never saw this item. :/. But one persons loss is another ones gain hahaha


----------



## Kriscourter

Also noticed seller and have bought a few boneys from them and is a very good seller and packaged well  so don't worry too much


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks everyone! I will still keep an eye out for any more at this price and pay it forward.


----------



## Spookywolf

Congrats on the LED Boney witch, Mourning Glory! I bought her when she came out and she's really cool. I will say though, that I don't turn on her LED gazing ball very often. I don't know if it's just my witch, but the lights change VERY quickly and after a while I feel like I'm going to get dizzy or something,  Which explains the look on her face with her eyes really big and intent like that, I think she got hypnotized by the flashing LED's, LOL!  I do love her though. Glad you got a good deal. And if you send the seller an email and tell them you already had one broken and ask them to use extra packing, they might take just that bit more care when sending yours. I always hold my breath when I see a box on my porch, until I get the tape off and pull open the lid. Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## redsea

That is too funny Spookywolf, indeed, it is very likely she is hypnotized, lol. 

I was just thinking (since we are talking about "animated pieces") we could even posts videos of our displays, to go along with the pictures. That would be fun too.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I had more luck on Ebay today. I snagged the 2007 mansion for $60.99 and arranged for pickup. No worries about shipping there!  I should play the lotto. Lol.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> That is too funny Spookywolf, indeed, it is very likely she is hypnotized, lol.
> 
> I was just thinking (since we are talking about "animated pieces") we could even posts videos of our displays, to go along with the pictures. That would be fun too.


I think that once the Boney Bunches are lit up they look even better. I know many people use really tea-lights and votive candles. I use fake tea-lights in all my Boney Bunches. I don't want to risk my shelves and cases burning up with real candles and I don't have to worry about them. Last year I found some tea-lights cheap at Target but they didn't flicker and the effect wasn't the same for me. I found tea-lights at Walmart and although they did flicker they just didn't last long at all. The best tea-lights I found are at Dollar Tree. They are cheap and once they die out I just buy more or replace the batteries that I believe they also sell at the Dollar Tree. I would love to see videos of your collection all lit up.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I had more luck on Ebay today. I snagged the 2007 mansion for $60.99 and arranged for pickup. No worries about shipping there!  I should play the lotto. Lol.


Congrats!!!! I was by my parents last week and I asked to see her 2007 mansion that I gave her that year. She told me that she had no clue where it was but it was somewhere in her garage.  I just wanted to sneak in there and take it home with me. She would never know, right!!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Or start dropping hints. "I'm working on a new display but I would need a quite substantial mansion but where would I find one of those . . . "


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Or start dropping hints. "I'm working on a new display but I would need a quite substantial mansion but where would I find one of those . . . "


Wouldn't it be great if it was re-released this year. I'm tired of seeing the same house released three times already. I hope we get a new design like the one in 2009.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I really like the tower on the 2009. I too am underwhelmed with their mansions over the past few years. Its just laziness on their part. The only change between 2012 and 2013 was the addition of spiders.

I sure hope the rumors of more info being released on Monday are true. The timing would work perfect for coupons, being the current ones expire on the 20th.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello everyone! I have been a lurker here for a couple of years now, and finally decided to join! Here and BBL are my two favorite places to go to for all of the annual Boney Bunch mayhem. I love hearing about everyone's collections, and it makes the time before the release so much more enjoyable. 

I was hoping that YK would have released more information than the candy dish promotion by now. I have limited funds, like a lot of collectors I am sure. So, I have to plan my purchases accordingly for YK, and other retailers as well. I only really got into Boney Bunch a couple of years ago, so I am always checking out eBay for the retired pieces. I just got the 2011 Gothic Farmers in the mail today. I love them, but go figure, the day after I purchased them, the inventory list on BBL came out. It appears as though that one may be released again this year.

I really hope that Yankee Candle stays true to their die-hard Boney fans, and releases a valuable coupon for the premiere. I know many of you have been there since the beginning, and I do not like the way they are handling the launch this year. I understand photos leaked last year, and eBay resellers have been a problem at the premieres as well. Still, everyone should not have to suffer for their poor planning last year. And, with their prices creeping up year after year, a coupon is definitely warranted. 

I am hoping for a great Haunted Mansion this year, after being disappointed by the one last year. I love the 2009 piece, and I hope that whatever they unveil rivals that one. I also still need the graveyard jar holder with Bonesy. I love that piece!


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome Pumpkin Muffin! 

Gothic Farmers is a nice piece. Keep in mind that the re-releases aren't necessarily as nice as the original, so even if they re-release it, yours may look better. How did you get started collecting the Boney Bunch? Do you have an absolute favorite piece?

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Welcome Pumpkin Muffin! Nice to meet you!


----------



## redsea

Everyone, I know we were chatting about the 2009 mansion.....


I believe it was recalled.  Here is a link.
http://www.wcnc.com/news/Haunted-Ho...ld-Exclusively-at-Yankee-Candle-65284232.html

EDIT: is there a difference between the Haunted House and Mansion? Not sure, but I the link may be a little more helpful.


----------



## weenbaby

What's up with the pour your own candle thing. Has anyone seen that?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, grandma lise! I really started paying attention to BB, after I found the re release of the 2009 Organ Player Tart Burner online in 2012. DH and I are HUGE Phantom of the Opera fans, and it was a big hit! It is still my favorite piece, because of that reason. I had to have the Gothic Farmers piece, because of the take on the American Gothic painting. I would love it if YC would make more pieces that appeal to interpretation of classical art and pop culture like those two (like maybe Vincent Van Gore?).  I will definitely be getting the 2009 Gothic Farmers at some point. 

The funny thing is, I remember when this line started in 2008, and when I walked by a YC in a mall that year, I saw the figurines from the opening to the store, and thought, "I'll never decorate with those!" I have to laugh now. I should have taken a closer look, LOL!

Redsea, as for the 2009 Haunted Mansion, I was thinking of the one with the tower? I know that there was one with glass windows (or something like that) that was recalled. Was the mansion with the tower released the same year, or was it a different one?


----------



## myerman82

I believe the "Dip Your Own Boney Bunch Candle" is a special event at the Deerfield MA store only.


----------



## redsea

Hello Pumpkin Muffin,

I am so sorry, I am not sure.  I just updated my original post to try and clarify things. 

I am a little unsure of things because I only became interested in the Boney Bunch this year/late last year, so I am very new.  Sorry that I cannot answer your question.


I really enjoyed your story about the Boney Bunch! And your idea for Vincent Van Gore is so unique, I would buy that piece if it went into production. Just imagine how cool it would look painting a picture. Great thinking!

The Phantom of the Opera has some wonderful music, I would have to say "Think of Me" is my favorite.


----------



## grandma lise

redsea said:


> Everyone, I know we were chatting about the 2009 mansion.....
> 
> 
> I believe it was recalled.  Here is a link.
> http://www.wcnc.com/news/Haunted-Ho...ld-Exclusively-at-Yankee-Candle-65284232.html
> 
> EDIT: is there a difference between the Haunted House and Mansion? Not sure, but I the link may be a little more helpful.


redsea, that multiple tea light holder is 4 inches deep and is backless. It's the purple material in the windows that catches on fire as I recall, but that shouldn't be an issue if you use battery operated, flameless tea lights. Someone I know has one and he loves it!  

Lisa


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

My local YC had the ad displayed at the register today, but the man in charge wouldn't give me one =/ he said that due to the leaks that happened last year YC is in full lock down mode and he doesn't think there will be any previews before 8/2


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien, was it the same ad as the one for the candy dish promo, or a different one? Did you get a good look at it? I am just curious. I understand in a way why YC is being so secretive, but I still think they are taking this a little too far this year. I was even planning on driving 3 1/2 hours to the Williamsburg store on August 2nd, but after all of this, I probably won't be. I do have a smaller store fifty minutes from my house (I live in a small town), but history has shown that they do not get as much stock as the bigger stores do. And, without a coupon until the 4th, it just isn't worth the gas, even if I do have to pay for shipping online. Until I see something more concrete, I am probably going to attempt another midnight vigil online this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, I'm gonna agree...YC is p*ssing me off now. Don't they realize that building anticipation builds sales???


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

It was the candy dish ad. 
I was pretty caught off guard when he gave me a flat out 'No" when I asked if I could have one of the boney bunch flyers. I didn't realize a piece of paper meant that much to the company >.> I left extremely disappointed


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's ok...YC needs to realize that NONE of their products--including the BB--are life necessities. Sometimes you can outsmart yourself right out of business. 

My husband would sure like it if they made me mad enough NOT to spend $500 on BB this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, that is RIDICULOUS! Pictures of that one online weren't even leaked; other stores are legitimately handing those out. I am so sorry that happened to you, Mrs_Frankenstien. 

wickedwillingwench, I'm glad you said it! I agree completely with you. I spent more money with YC last year than I planned, BECAUSE of the leaked pictures. It's not like they hurt them in the end. What ultimately hurt YC was not listening to Boney Bunch fans, and re releasing Boneys in bulk that few people were interested in.

Anybody interested in a headless farmer?


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped in our YK today and got the flyer. Can't believe there isn't a coupon for the event. At least yet. The girl working recognized me and was comlaining about how bad things are this year. They don't even know what's coming and she said their manager was given no information either.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

That's pretty terrible when you ask for a flyer and get a snappy response about it. Isn't the whole point of the flyer to drum up interest and get people to come to the preview party? The preview party is so close... what could they possibly be holding onto the flyer for?

I must say this is the most disappointing launch year yet. Yankee used to post teaser pictures on their Facebook page that really created excitement and interest for what was to come. Last year they started to clam up and this year they're treating it like a crime to be interested in the new products. I hope the Boneys themselves aren't as disappointing as the lead up to the launch is. I miss the years with the murder mystery and cute sneak peak videos.


----------



## redsea

I am not sure why they didn't give you the flyer, I think they are supposed to be! Sorry you got a harsh response from the associate.

I thin they could make a shadow preview of a few boneys, that would still be secretive, but it would get people guessing and excited.  Or they could show a portion of one of the pieces.


----------



## myerman82

This year sounds like such a great idea. Excellent planning Yankee Candle. Let's keep everything so top secret that when the day of the Release Party comes everyone is so blinded by not know what to expect that people start killing each other when the doors open. Here's another brilliant idea that you can use again from two years ago. Keep the lights off and cover up all the windows until the stores opens so no one can see inside. 
If Yankee Candle thinks this is building up anticipation they are wrong. Almost everyone who goes to the Preview Party has a plan on what pieces they hope to get ahead of time. What kind of shock value are they going for this year? When the doors open people literally have minutes (at the most) to get their favorites before everyone else starts grabbing everything. We don't have time to plan and look around to make sure we haven't missed anything once doors open. To be honest, I will be very surprised if we don't get any other news before August 2nd. In this day and age of the internet, cell phones cameras, social media, and people on the inside, it's going to be a real challenge for Yankee Candle to keep this under lock and key up until the last minute. This is taking all the fun out of what is suppose to be a fun event to kick off the Halloween season. Everyone I talked to agrees that having no clue what is coming and no coupon mentioned yet is taking the fun out of their Yankee Candle Halloween tradition. You have a good niche going Yankee Candle, but your ruining it by threatening employees and not using your most profitable time of the year to your advantage.


----------



## Kitty

Red Sea, Weenbaby, CadyCornWitch & Pumpkin Muffin,
Welcome to HF! Love to hear your news.

I got to BBB flyers! YC manager said we should have some info Monday ,7-21. Hope she is right.

Dear Boney Parents,
I have Bursitis in my left knee. Monday, I was stung by a bee & got poison oak ( in same place) on my right ankle. 
So I understand Boney Parents concerns. A broken bone is one of the most common reasons to seek orthopedic treatment. 
This is meant to tickle your funny bone. Now I am going to get a Zombie drink.

Kitty


----------



## redsea

Myerman82, I agree, I think we are going to get some more details before August 2. Once something gets out there, it will spread like wildfire.

I may order a decent amount of product online before to be safe.


----------



## redsea

Hi Kitty, thank you so much for the welcome, I appreciate it! (this goes for everyone else who has welcomed me too  )

You know what I would love for them to make? A Boney Bunch Halloween flag! Yes please!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I really liked the Mystery of Yankee Manor year, that was fun. Didn't they do some silhouettes of the new Boneys as a teaser? That year the raffle was based off of whether or not you had solved the mystery, not if you happened to be walking by the store that day


----------



## Kitty

Readsea,
You can get it at Michaels or AC Moore.


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch-That sounds like so much fun, I just got into Boneys late last year/early this year, so I am not too familiar with it. 

Kitty- cool!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

readsea- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRByd5aGMls These videos are too cute! There's this main one explaining the mystery and then there are 4 other videos that go into each of the suspects (on the side). If you have time, they're fun to watch.


----------



## myerman82

2010 was The Mystery of Yankee Manor. This year is shaping up to be "The Mystery of Yankee Candle"


----------



## redsea

Thank you so much, I am going to watch now!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> 2010 was The Mystery of Yankee Manor. This year is shaping up to be "The Mystery of Yankee Candle"


Exactly! It was funny....while talking to the store manager about the Boney Bunch, I was joking and said..."well, I am going to come the night before while the displays are being set up and get a peek!" She said "Nope, we are setting them up in the back." Noooooooo, plan foiled.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Exactly! It was funny....while talking to the store manager about the Boney Bunch, I was joking and said..."well, I am going to come the night before while the displays are being set up and get a peek!" She said "Nope, we are setting them up in the back." Noooooooo, plan foiled.


I forgot to welcome you to the board....welcome Funny they told you they are setting up in the back of the store. Last year my store told me that one of the stores got in trouble because they didn't put anything out for the Preview Party. The morning of the party, all they did was wheel out the carts from the back of the store and had customers buy off the carts. I'm lucky that my store does go all out and actually cares about the Preview Party.


----------



## grandma lise

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> My local YC had the ad displayed at the register today, but the man in charge wouldn't give me one =/ he said that due to the leaks that happened last year YC is in full lock down mode and he doesn't think there will be any previews before 8/2


Wow. All I can say is wow. I encourage you to share your experience with Yankee Candle at [email protected] 

Lisa


----------



## CandyCornWitch

You're welcome! And as for the stores setting up in back, geez... It really is shaping up to be the year of "The Mystery of Yankee Candle."  And the mystery of why aren't there coupons or any sneak peaks?


----------



## Kitty

Last year YC listed BB online before the preview party! There' is still hope.


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> Last year YC listed BB online before the preview party! There' is still hope.


Yes, they have listed them online early every year. I'd expect this year they will do the same.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Welcome back happythenjaded! You're a great pumpkin now?!? You are a posting machine on this forum! Happy to finally get some word on the new Boneys. Does anyone know the source of Boneybunchlove's info? I trust her but just curious where she got the info. I love the Wednesday Adams BB idea. Might look creppy. YC will have to have a coupon for the release date. Be patient everyone. They wouldn't dare risk losing a ton of sales on that day. No coupon would surely limit my purchases.


Thank you Haddonfield!  I have been so busy with a lot going on lately so I am glad to be back. I hope the Boneys are amazing because it seems a lot of folks arent too thrilled about the descriptions aside from the Wednesday/Dawn girl, lol. Watch them not even release her haha ! Just our luck, right??


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Nice to see you here again happythejaded. What made you change your mind about coming back? I know last we talked you didn't know if you were going to be doing the Boney Bunches this year. I've been trying to get you back on the board for weeks now and I go away for the evening and you come back. LOL


No, I just meant I wasn't sure if I was going to participate on the actual release day. I would still have tried to get what I could later on even if it meant eBay LOL. But, I am going to get some stuff I am sure, but probably wont order the entire line like last year LOL. You know whats going on, so!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> No, I just meant I wasn't sure if I was going to participate on the actual release day. I would still have tried to get what I could later on even if it meant eBay LOL. But, I am going to get some stuff I am sure, but probably wont order the entire line like last year LOL. You know whats going on, so!


Yes, I know and I'm glad things are finally looking up for you.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes, I know and I'm glad things are finally looking up for you.


Yeah, its been a rough 2014 LOL. But, Boney's are coming to make it all better!! LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know if anyone is looking for Mr. Bones mugs, but a set of them were just put up for sale on eBay. Cheers!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I forgot to welcome you to the board....welcome Funny they told you they are setting up in the back of the store. Last year my store told me that one of the stores got in trouble because they didn't put anything out for the Preview Party. The morning of the party, all they did was wheel out the carts from the back of the store and had customers buy off the carts. I'm lucky that my store does go all out and actually cares about the Preview Party.


Yeah, I guess they want to keep it a secret. I really do like my manager and the staff though, they are really nice.  They are setting up the displays properly, just in the back and dragging them out the day of the party. 

I am glad to have a store that cares too, that would stink to only have them being wheeled out on a boring cart! I totally agree with you. My store is going to dress up too, it should be fun!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> 2010 was The Mystery of Yankee Manor. This year is shaping up to be "The Mystery of Yankee Candle"


This is the funniest thing I have read all day, myerman82. Well played!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I remember last year that the manager of my local store was kept completely in the dark until about a week before the premiere. In fact, the remainder of their stock came in so late, she and the rest of the associates were there after closing all night long, to set up the display for the premiere in the back of the store for the next morning. Their inventory sheet was about that late too. They pretty much set it up from truck to table, so to speak, and got little to no sleep before the premiere. If she had known something, she would have told me. I felt so bad for them! 

I haven't even asked this year, because I don't want to raise her stress level up more than I am sure it already is. It is quite apparent after the leaks last year that the management at these stores is up to their ears in Boney drama. When asking for a coupon-less Boney flyer causes grief, saying that things are out of hand is an understatement. Stop the insanity I say, and unleash the Boneys!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm not as concerned with the lack of info released yet or YC's secretive behavior, as am I the lack of coupons so far. Normally we would have had at least one good one to use by now, and then a second one closer to the preview party. Just the fact the upcoming coupon doesn't start until Aug 4 is starting to make me think they're deliberately withholding coupons until after the launch in the hopes that desperate collectors will go ahead and pay full price for everything just to have it as soon as it comes out. For me, that's just not going to work. I HAVE to wait for coupons to make buying multiple Boney pieces even possible. I've already spent a lot of my Halloween budget on Hallmark Halloween and plan to buy a few Spookytown town pieces at the end of the month when they come out (also with coupons) so there's no way I can go full price without any kind of discount to help out. If that's truly YC's plan, then I'll just have to wait until Aug 4 to make my purchases and take my chances. My store manager always tells me they can order things for me if they don't have them in the store, so I might have to take her up on that offer. However, I can see this leading to a lot of pieces getting snapped up by Ebay sellers who might exploit the fact that fewer people are buying, or buying fewer things because they don't want to pay full price....sigh. This is very disheartening to me.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh and welcome Pumpkin Muffin.  And congratulations on the 07 mansion Mourning Glory! That was a steal and I'm very jelly!


----------



## redsea

I really am hoping for a coupon, Spookywolf. I think they will, as so many people will not purchase much (if anything) if they don't. I think one will show up in our email maybe a few days before.


----------



## DarkSecret

Slow day at work so I decided to check YC site just in case. Everytime I put in Boney Bunch their reply is "do you mean Honey Bunch" hell no I don't mean Honey Bunch, I see that one more time I'll scream. So I decided to do a live chat, I thought what the heck. I was talking with Sean and he said the only thing he could tell me was there were re-releases of older pieces, which we already knew. I asked about a coupon and he said it was too early to know. Ha! Thanked him and said good bye. Had more luck at the YC candle store at the mall. The manager was there, and she printed out her inventory list. She said their inventory was scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. Everytime I tried to look at the list she would shift so I couldn't look. But she said that Dawn of the Dead was a jar holder. There is a football player, a fish and a boat, baby in a highchair, a LED lighted one and a cab. She told me she was only getting two of the cabs. Also we got a laugh out of the over abundance of the $10 tart burners last year. She said she only had 12 of the candy dish coffins this year. The display will be toward the back of the store. As far as she knew the store would not open till 10 a.m. I wish I could remember the titles of all the BB pieces, they were cute and original, I should have written them down but I didn't want her to stop reading from the inventory list. Of course the list had all their other fall pieces mixed in. Corporate decides how many of each piece the store will get. Sean from the telephone call told me also that August 2 was just a preview and that the entire line would be released in September. I guess if I want the cab Id better order online or be at the store very early.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello Spookywolf!  I do not know why YC wouldn't release a coupon. I would imagine that the last thing they want is an eBay monopoly right off the rip on their new pieces. If die-hard collectors are paying gouged prices on eBay, how can they come spend money at YC? It just doesn't make sense.

With that being said, it wouldn't suprise me if greed has gotten the better of them, and they figure if the pieces are going to be bought anyway by true Boney fans and resellers alike, then why lose money on a coupon? Still, that would be a terrible message to send, especially since the prices of these pieces have gone up, while quality has arguably gone down. 

I have already decided that if there is no coupon, I will only purchase those "must have" pieces before the 4th, and worry about the rest later. We'll see how YC wants to play it. I love Boneys, but I'm no sucker. They will release a good coupon eventually, and I bet after last year, they will have a second wave in September.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Slow day at work so I decided to check YC site just in case. Everytime I put in Boney Bunch their reply is "do you mean Honey Bunch" hell no I don't mean Honey Bunch, I see that one more time I'll scream.


HYSTERICAL, DarkSecret! I understand your pain, but you made me smile.  Thank you so very much for your excellent sleuthing! It was fun to read what you learned!


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Slow day at work so I decided to check YC site just in case. Everytime I put in Boney Bunch their reply is "do you mean Honey Bunch" hell no I don't mean Honey Bunch, I see that one more time I'll scream. So I decided to do a live chat, I thought what the heck. I was talking with Sean and he said the only thing he could tell me was there were re-releases of older pieces, which we already knew. I asked about a coupon and he said it was too early to know. Ha! Thanked him and said good bye. Had more luck at the YC candle store at the mall. The manager was there, and she printed out her inventory list. She said their inventory was scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. Everytime I tried to look at the list she would shift so I couldn't look. But she said that Dawn of the Dead was a jar holder. There is a football player, a fish and a boat, baby in a highchair, a LED lighted one and a cab. She told me she was only getting two of the cabs. Also we got a laugh out of the over abundance of the $10 tart burners last year. She said she only had 12 of the candy dish coffins this year. The display will be toward the back of the store. As far as she knew the store would not open till 10 a.m. I wish I could remember the titles of all the BB pieces, they were cute and original, I should have written them down but I didn't want her to stop reading from the inventory list. Of course the list had all their other fall pieces mixed in. Corporate decides how many of each piece the store will get. Sean from the telephone call told me also that August 2 was just a preview and that the entire line would be released in September. I guess if I want the cab Id better order online or be at the store very early.


Thank you for all that information! You got a lot of good info.

So, do we think that the Boneys sold out will not be replaced until that Sept. date? Or maybe they will only have the Halloween stuff out for a few days? (No, they wouldn't take it all back, would they?)


----------



## DarkSecret

Well I know this is hard to believe but the manager told me that she got complaints when the boney bunches come out in August. Some people think that it is too early for Halloween, that is why she says the displays will be in the back. Who knows if they will get more stock. She also commented that we buyers could always get our pieces online with free shipping if we order at the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hi, redsea! The stores will leave out all of the Halloween items that they don't sell, in preparation for the full launch in September. My store, for example, is small, and does not receive many of any piece. Their display will probably be pitiful by the end of the weekend, LOL. But, all stores will get more eventually. Usually more of every item. And, others will come back online eventually as well. I watched it all last year. People were ready to kill each other over the train and Bone White, and there were many more opportunities to purchase them online after the premiere. Even my small store got more of each later in the season. It just takes patience.

Still, if you see a piece that grabs you, if you can get it, don't wait. If you change your mind later, take advantage of YC's liberal return policy. It sure beats waiting months to get your hands on it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Well I know this is hard to believe but the manager told me that she got complaints when the boney bunches come out in August. Some people think that it is too early for Halloween, that is why she says the displays will be in the back. Who knows if they will get more stock. She also commented that we buyers could always get our pieces online with free shipping if we order at the store.


Great tip, DarkSecret! My manager told me the exact same thing, about complaints and orders. If the store weren't almost an hour away, I would drive there to order and save on shipping. It really adds up over multiple orders!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well I can't say I'm happy about a repeat of last year's attempted two-release dates plan. Last year they got limited inventory for the first release which caused some bad feelings among the shoppers at my store when they walked away without pieces they wanted. Don't know about that one, YC [shaking head] However, if they are having two release dates again, then I won't feel pressured to buy anything on Aug 2 (especially if we don't get some coupon help by then) and just wait for the grand restocking in September or whenever they change the "sold out" online notice to back in stock and available again.


----------



## redsea

Thank you for the tips, Pumpkin Muffin! I got into Yankee Candle after the preview party, so this is all new to me. But in that short time I have been busy reading up on everything Yankee Candle now, it is one of my hobbies! 

Wow! I wonder what our store's display will look like.....imagine if they sell out of everything by the end of the weekend.

It is interesting to know that this really is just a preview to the full release in Sept.


----------



## Mae

DarkSecret said:


> Well I know this is hard to believe but the manager told me that she got complaints when the boney bunches come out in August. Some people think that it is too early for Halloween, that is why she says the displays will be in the back. Who knows if they will get more stock. She also commented that we buyers could always get our pieces online with free shipping if we order at the store.


 I don't want to hear squat about Halloween in August when Christmas has been out since Memorial Day!


----------



## Spookywolf

All the stores put out seasonal stuff WAY ahead of the season. As I mentioned earlier, if you want a swimsuit you have to buy it in February for Pete's sake!  Hallmark already released their Halloween ornamants and Michaels will be stocking Spookytown at the end of July. If you ask me, YC is actually behind everybody else in getting some Halloween in the store. Those that complain are the ones that don't really like/enjoy Halloween anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mae said:


> I don't want to hear squat about Halloween in August when Christmas has been out since Memorial Day!


Amen to that one! A couple of weeks ago I stopped in Tuesday Morning to ask when their Halloween decorations would be arriving. After being told it would be any time time now, I was also told that Christmas decor was on the way!


----------



## Shadowbat

Our YK never got in a second shipment. Whatever they had left from the BB Release Party was it. By the end of September they had nothing.


----------



## DarkSecret

I sure hope they provide us with a coupon. I got one tonight but it is not effective til August 4th. All the pieces I will probably want will be gone by then! I don't know what going on with YC.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, last time I went into Kmart around Christmastime, I nearly choked when I saw Valentine's Day stuffed toys lined across the top shelves in one part of the store. So, what's the difference between that, and Halloween decorations coming out in August?


----------



## Mae

The only result of having two releases last year is I bought more than I normally would have. Before, everything sold out so I wouldn't get a chance to look at them and decide if I wanted them or not. Last year I got to, so I wound up with the train. I wish that had happened with the submarine. I've been watching it on eBay, trying to decide if its worth it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, Shadowbat. You are the first person I know of who commented about your store only getting one shipment. I thought all of them got a second one. Wow.


----------



## Shadowbat

Yep. I was waiting for a restock of the train and they never got anything in. A lot of people were upset from my understanding. We shop our YK on a regular basis and know most of the workers pretty well. They themselves were pretty miffed about the second shipment.


----------



## DarkSecret

Really I don't know what to believe, this same manager told me last year they had 12 snow white pieces. On the day of the party there were only two! Tonight however she had the actual list in her hand. I have to say everything I wanted last year I was able to get so I can only hope it will be same this year. As the manager pointed out they will be online the day before the party. But what if she is wrong and they don't start selling online the day before. I'll have to wait and see. But you can bet I will go back next week and if I can catch her in the store alone maybe she will let me see some of them.


----------



## Mae

I ordered the Frankenstein and Bride online the night before the party to make sure I got him. I got everything else the day of the release.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm SO glad I got my sub. They sold out while I was in store so I bought 2 online. One for me and one for my mom. It's one of my favorite pieces  I just love the flashy lights...LOL
Every year I have a Halloween Parade party (there is a big parade that comes by here close to Halloween) and I love displaying my boneys.

I hope they give us coupons and I know that this year I'm going to watch for the second release. I'm so angry at myself for missing out last year. I know I was busy (with a new baby!) but I should have been following the forum better....LOL

You know, without the leaks, I'm not feeling as excited. I'm afraid that I'll show up in store and not really like anything or just buy stuff just to buy it. I at least want that candy dish. I love how it has a cover.


----------



## DarkSecret

Well they don't listen to our complaints why in the world are they listening to the general public. I guarantee I spend more on the Boneys that the complainers do. The boney bunch is a big money maker for YC.


----------



## Lucy08

YC has a new rewards program, I signed up online and they emailed me a $5 certificate good thru Sept. Better than no coupon at all since that's how it appears to be this year.


----------



## redsea

Oh yes, the rewards program is great!

ycrewards.com for those that have not signed up yet.


----------



## Mae

If there aren't any coupons I won't be buying anything at the release which will be a bummer.


----------



## DarkSecret

Unfortunately I have learned the hard way, if I see something and I want it I'd better buy it cause if I don't someone else will. But at these parties you can't be everywhere and if they only have 2 of each piece I may miss out on something.


----------



## weenbaby

Our first year there, we tried to grab what we could. The 2nd year my mom grabbed the train she wanted then we immediately went to the associate that was standing by the supply room and told him what we wanted. It was easier to do that than it was to try to grab off the shelves. 

This is a long shot but I really wish they would add more pieces to the train.


----------



## weenbaby

Also whatever pieces you miss out on, you can probably order from the website as long as they're not sold out. That's how I got my sub. It was still available on .com and I had to shipped to my house for free  Plus they come in nice boxes so you can pack them up later if you choose.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> Our first year there, we tried to grab what we could. The 2nd year my mom grabbed the train she wanted then we immediately went to the associate that was standing by the supply room and told him what we wanted. It was easier to do that than it was to try to grab off the shelves.
> 
> This is a long shot but I really wish they would add more pieces to the train.


Hey weenbaby, that might be a good idea!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks for that site, redsea! I guess getting $5 for signing up will be better than potentially no coupons.

Does anyone remember how many days it took for Boneys to start selling out online last year? I'm wondering if I waited to make an online order until August 4th if Boneys would be sold out already. Theoretically they'll be online August 1st, so would the more popular ones be gone in 3 days?


----------



## weenbaby

DarkSecret said:


> Hey weenbaby, that might be a good idea!


We kind of had a system. I grabbed all the smaller pieces I wanted. My mom went for the big ones, so she grabbed the train right away because I KNEW they wouldn't have many of those...i think they had 2..then she asked for everything else at the supply closet while I continued to grab everything else.

They had a few of the snow white pieces last year...we missed out though. We didn't order any because my mom got her train and that was all she wanted...LOL

My grandfather worked on trains his whole life so trains are kind of a "thing" in my family.


----------



## weenbaby

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks for that site, redsea! I guess getting $5 for signing up will be better than potentially no coupons.
> 
> Does anyone remember how many days it took for Boneys to start selling out online last year? I'm wondering if I waited to make an online order until August 4th if Boneys would be sold out already. Theoretically they'll be online August 1st, so would the more popular ones be gone in 3 days?


I could be totally wrong but I don't remember them selling out that fast. There are always pieces that go very quickly. One piece that sticks in my head is the skeleton jar clings...


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks for that site, redsea! I guess getting $5 for signing up will be better than potentially no coupons.
> 
> Does anyone remember how many days it took for Boneys to start selling out online last year? I'm wondering if I waited to make an online order until August 4th if Boneys would be sold out already. Theoretically they'll be online August 1st, so would the more popular ones be gone in 3 days?


That's a good question CandyCornWitch, I don't think it was right away. I think the snow white piece went first. They had plenty of the re-released bridal couple. It depends if what you are buying is a must have. In that case, I wouldn't wait.


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks for that site, redsea! I guess getting $5 for signing up will be better than potentially no coupons.
> 
> Does anyone remember how many days it took for Boneys to start selling out online last year? I'm wondering if I waited to make an online order until August 4th if Boneys would be sold out already. Theoretically they'll be online August 1st, so would the more popular ones be gone in 3 days?


This really depends on what YC is planning. If they're really going to do the two release date thing again, then they'll have more stock available later on for pieces that sold out. We also saw this happen with the online offerings, where they'd list as "sold out" and then later they were available again. Frank and Bride was one of the first pieces to sell out last year, so the more popular the item, the quicker it goes. I'll probably go with store manager's offer to order my stuff online if they sell out, so she gets the credit for the store and I get free shipping. However, I still want to wait for a good coupon. The prices are getting too high to pay full dollar amounts on.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Good points! I nearly forgot about the skeleton jar clingers... I think the black cat one was really popular too? I think I used this forum and the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page to gauge what the popular pieces would be too.  I think the ones that were well liked on here ended up being the ones that were pretty popular.

I'm really hoping they'll just give us coupons though so I don't have to worry about waiting to order.


----------



## myerman82

The biggest complaint I have heard over the past few years were from random people walking in the store and complaining about Halloween stuff being out in August. I guess some people aren't happy unless they have something to complain about. My friend told me that one year someone yelled at her so bad that she had to call security on the person. I don't get it, Yankee Candle is always a season ahead. What makes Halloween so different? Is it because it's still Summer and people associate Halloween with the end of Summer? Yankee Candle is a business and they shouldn't really change something that has worked for them for so many years. Keeping the Halloween in the back of the store makes no sense just to please those that have nothing better to do than take out their misery on someone else. People should know by now that if you wait until October for anything Halloween your going to get the slim pickings. At least Yankee Candle bring a little Halloween spirit to the mall. The last few year I have noticed that pretty much every store ignores Halloween. By the time October comes around there really isn't any trace of Halloween at the mall unless you actually walk into a store and it's on clearance towards the back of the store.


----------



## weenbaby

I LOVE fall and Halloween. I bought a pumpkin candy dish at Goodwill the other day. I buy it all year round. 

Between my mom and I, we have 3 cat clingers. She bought one 2 years ago, then 2 last year. they are both missing chunks because my baby loved them...LOL...

Warning, if you have a cat clinger, don't even drop it on carpet because the ears will pop off...LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

*hey everyone...longtime lurker piping in*

I'm new to the group, although i've been lurking for a few years. I originally discovered the boney bunch in 2010 during a clearance sale at yankee candle. I purchased the salt and pepper shakers, serving plate and the bride and groom reed diffusers. There were other items there that i didn't pick up and kick myself for now. Since then I've been following the boney bunch and have picked up a little collection. However, last year was my first preview party. Like many of you i wasn't a big fan of the split release. I missed out on getting frankie and was really bummed (btw...thank you to whoever mentioned the ebay auction for frankie starting at .99, i finally got my frankie!). I was hoping for better this year but from the looks of it this year may be worse. Thanks to everyone that gives us a heads up on what little info is out there so far.

Let the boney hunt begin...15 more days!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

weenbaby, I love that your baby enjoyed the cat clingers! lol I didn't realize they were so fragile. I have two as well but they've been permanently hanging off of candles on my bookshelves. I'll have to extra careful with them!

Welcome, jezebel_boo! It's never too late to get into Boneys. 

I do think it's really disappointing that Halloween doesn't come out earlier and there isn't as much of it as other holidays. All you have to do is go to a pumpkin patch or pumpkin farm and see all the people who love that holiday and the fall season. I don't really get why it offends some people, but as myerman said, some people just want to complain.


----------



## DarkSecret

I really think that with the inventory coming into the stores hopefully next week, some photos will be leaked. I really hope so! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the BB family Jezebel_Boo! I'm glad you won that auction for Frank and his gal. I wasn't sure if they had set a limit, but anything with a start out bid of 99 cents is worth trying for. Congrats! That 's one of my favorite pieces too.


----------



## weenbaby

I LOVE pumpkins (like I just said..)

I had a PINK pumpkin that sat in my kitchen for MONTHS. I just threw it away last month because it practically liquified in my hands. I love fall so much. I live in MD so it's a big season here I think. Peaches and apples and pumpkins....cool weather....

I can't wait for the boneys! They always kick start my fall Mood. I actually bought a purse to take with me to the party..LOL

Oh and I LOVE orange.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> weenbaby, I love that your baby enjoyed the cat clingers! lol I didn't realize they were so fragile. I have two as well but they've been permanently hanging off of candles on my bookshelves. I'll have to extra careful with them!
> 
> Welcome, jezebel_boo! It's never too late to get into Boneys.
> 
> I do think it's really disappointing that Halloween doesn't come out earlier and there isn't as much of it as other holidays. All you have to do is go to a pumpkin patch or pumpkin farm and see all the people who love that holiday and the fall season. I don't really get why it offends some people, but as myerman said, some people just want to complain.


Halloween has really be on the outs for awhile now, as far as retail goes. I was talking to someone the other day who works at the store "Hot Rags" I asked if they were going to get any Halloween stuff since they had a lot of skull stuff. She told me that they do not do Halloween because it just isn't profitable for them. She also added that a lot of stores have stopped doing Halloween because it just does not sell. She explained that most stores end up clearing out their Halloween merchandise just to get rid of it. I do think there is some truth to that but I also think retail does not want to take a chance on Halloween anymore.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the BB family Jezebel_Boo! I'm glad you won that auction for Frank and his gal. I wasn't sure if they had set a limit, but anything with a start out bid of 99 cents is worth trying for. Congrats! That 's one of my favorite pieces too.


Thanks for the welcome Spookywolf! I was super excited when i saw the auction was posted as most of the other auctions for him were a minimum of $50 at the time (being a sahm to a newborn every penny counts). I had to set my alarm for 6 a.m. to make sure i didn't miss the end of the auction or have someone slip in a bid just above mine the last minute. Totally worth it after being so bummed missing out on him last year. He was my favorite with a close second being Bone White.


----------



## weenbaby

Christmas has been such an overload lately. It has gotten worse each year.

I have to admit that I love Christmas as well (I just love the holidays) but Christmas is just mind blowing anymore. I wish holidays could just run their course without other holidays butting in..LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Fyi....for those of you that follow Boney Bunch Love on Facebook

I sent her a pm with the information that DarkSecret posted on here earlier (btw, great sleauthing DarkSecret!) and below is the message i got back...

Hi there! Well funny u messaged me but I have a full list that I'm gonna post tonight. They will be avail on aug 2. But some will be online exclusives (which I don't know). But hang tight I'll post them soon! 

So keep your eyes and ears open ladies and ghouls!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Fyi....for those of you that follow Boney Bunch Love on Facebook
> 
> I sent her a pm with the information that DarkSecret posted on here earlier (btw, great sleauthing DarkSecret!) and below is the message i got back...
> 
> Hi there! Well funny u messaged me but I have a full list that I'm gonna post tonight. They will be avail on aug 2. But some will be online exclusives (which I don't know). But hang tight I'll post them soon!
> 
> So keep your eyes and ears open ladies and ghouls!


Hi Jezebel_Boo and welcome to the forum! BoneyBunchLove always has wonderful information for us all so I am looking forward to her full list. I hope there is more detail so we can get an idea what we're dealing with.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> The biggest complaint I have heard over the past few years were from random people walking in the store and complaining about Halloween stuff being out in August. I guess some people aren't happy unless they have something to complain about. My friend told me that one year someone yelled at her so bad that she had to call security on the person. I don't get it, Yankee Candle is always a season ahead. What makes Halloween so different? Is it because it's still Summer and people associate Halloween with the end of Summer? Yankee Candle is a business and they shouldn't really change something that has worked for them for so many years. Keeping the Halloween in the back of the store makes no sense just to please those that have nothing better to do than take out their misery on someone else. People should know by now that if you wait until October for anything Halloween your going to get the slim pickings. At least Yankee Candle bring a little Halloween spirit to the mall. The last few year I have noticed that pretty much every store ignores Halloween. By the time October comes around there really isn't any trace of Halloween at the mall unless you actually walk into a store and it's on clearance towards the back of the store.


Some people just plain suck! I love the fall and Halloween. Halloween is traditionally a big retail money maker, second only to Christmas if I'm not mistaken. Stores may be cutting back on inventory but there will always be stores that go all out for Halloween. Those stores will get my business, plain and simple.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Fyi....for those of you that follow Boney Bunch Love on Facebook
> 
> I sent her a pm with the information that DarkSecret posted on here earlier (btw, great sleauthing DarkSecret!) and below is the message i got back...
> 
> Hi there! Well funny u messaged me but I have a full list that I'm gonna post tonight. They will be avail on aug 2. But some will be online exclusives (which I don't know). But hang tight I'll post them soon!
> 
> So keep your eyes and ears open ladies and ghouls!


Hmm . . . I wonder if the online exclusives will be the re-releases like the wedding couple last year. Also, is there any word on the candy dishes being available online too?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you Haddonfield!  I have been so busy with a lot going on lately so I am glad to be back. I hope the Boneys are amazing because it seems a lot of folks arent too thrilled about the descriptions aside from the Wednesday/Dawn girl, lol. Watch them not even release her haha ! Just our luck, right??


I hope Wednesday/Dawn is a real Boney this year. I'm not sure about the others rumored, except for maybe the baby highchair and the LED one (I like lights!). Hope everything is okay with you. I've had some difficult times this past year but things always improve. Life can be fun. It's what you make of it. Let's hope the upcoming Boneys and fall season give us something to be happy about.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

weenbaby, I love pumpkins too! I'm always way too excited to go to pumpkin farms when they start opening. We make our rounds of about 3-4 of them that are in our area, so much fun!

myerman, that's disappointing to hear about stores not wanting to bring in Halloween stuff because it doesn't sell. I'm glad that places like Michaels and Target still make a big showing of Halloween. I guess you just don't see as much of it at places like malls or department stores like you see of all the Christmas stuff.

That's really exciting that the official list will be posted soon! At least that's something! A lot more than I was thinking we'd get at this point.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I don't know why but I absolutely love the witches' brew scent! I broke out a candle and some tea lights last night. It has been unseasonably cool in my area the past few days and it is almost chilly at night. Makes me feel like fall is already here.

I think all of us are going to get the Boneys we want. Last year I ordered my "must haves" online the night before the preview party and then went to the party just to look and maybe pick up some candles and a Boney or two I didn't order. I don't like shopping under pressure. Shopping is almost meditation to me. I hate to be rushed or pressured while shopping. Here's to everyone getting what he/she wants this season! Good karma for all of us!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Also, welcome to redsea, Pumpkin Muffin, CandyCornWitch, and anyone else I may have missed!


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> BoneyBunchLove always has wonderful information for us all so I am looking forward to her full list. I hope there is more detail so we can get an idea what we're dealing with.


Yes, I completely agree with your shopping style, Haddonfield. I need time to think about which pieces I want and how to group (hopefully!) with coupons. And I need pictures, lots of pictures, tons of pictures, or even just some crappy, grainy, bootleg pictures. Anything...arg!


----------



## grandma lise

Boney Bunch Love just posted the list... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove 

Oh yay! There's a "Boney Woman" in addition to the "Boney Dawn of the Dead (Wednesday Addams style with bow in her hair and dog by her side)" on the list. 

Jumping up, clapping, happy!

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Boney Bunch Love just posted the list! Go check it out! 

Squee!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, haddonfield! I love Witches Brew too, it's a great fresh scent to get you excited for fall!

The list is so exciting! I'm wondering if the Boney Bed is like the wedding couple bed from a couple years ago? I loved that one. I'm excited about the 4 headed one, the grave digger, and I wonder what the pet cemetary will be like?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> Yes, I completely agree with your shopping style, Haddonfield. I need time to think about which pieces I want and how to group (hopefully!) with coupons. And I need pictures, lots of pictures, tons of pictures, or even just some crappy, grainy, bootleg pictures. Anything...arg!


Lol. Can't someone just snap a pic on the way to the bathroom at YC. Walk into the storage room and if you get caught just say you were trying to find the restroom. I think I'll try it next weekend ; )


----------



## maxthedog

This list with a few vague descriptions actually sounds pretty interesting I can't wait to see pics...def a few that sound very cool


----------



## maxthedog

One of the prototypes had the graves dug while you wait line on it but it was a wheelbarrow not a grave. I picture 6 ft under with the new description


----------



## Haddonfield1963

That list sounds freaking amazing! Way better than the previous list. Boney pet cemetery - are you kidding me!!! And the Dawn of the Dead piece sounds awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## myerman82

We have 18 new pieces this year!!!! We all better work our corners this weekend and next week to make enough money for this release.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> We have 18 new pieces this year!!!! We all better work our corners this weekend and next week to make enough money for this release.


I'm completely shocked at the number of pieces. I never thought they would produce that many pieces in a year ever again. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> We have 18 new pieces this year!!!! We all better work our corners this weekend and next week to make enough money for this release.


LOLOL! I hear you. My Visa card is going to scream for mercy. I'm LOVING the list.  I'm super excited about the possibility of a gravedigger-type piece. Also like the freaky idea of the Dying to See You and a Boney Pet Cemetery -- I bet that's a jar holder of some kind. So exciting!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Haha I love it, we'll all be working our corners while haddonfield is heading to the "bathroom" to sneak some pictures of the new pieces!  The list is a lot more exciting than I thought it would be. Now all we need is a last minute surprise coupon!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm completely shocked at the number of pieces. I never thought they would produce that many pieces in a year ever again. I couldn't be happier!


Just when I thought I had no room left they go and produce this awesome line. Now I need to find more room to display these. I guess it's time to look for some of those acrylic risers. They better go all out and have some awesome promotion with this line, they could call it "The Mystery of Yankee Candle".


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, I can't wait to see some pictures of these! I bet we start seeing leaked pics by next week. So glad I stayed up late trolling around on this Forum tonight, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

...and what the heck is a Boney Bird Plane???


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> ...and what the heck is a Boney Bird Plane???


I'm guessing it's something along the lines of that Pumpkin guy riding the raven jar topper they released a few years ago. Or maybe it's a plane shaped like a bird with a boney bunch looking out the front or side.


----------



## sanura03

I'm kinda bummed that the only anniversary pieces are from last year. I'm really glad that the people that got cheated out of those last year will be able to get them. But I wish they would've thrown in an 08 or 09 as well. And I wish they had done another train car. The whole reason I bought the train last year, which I was kinda meh about, was because I was worried later on they'd release an awesome car to go with it and I'd be SOL.
Everything else sounds awesome though! Let's cross our fingers and hope the quality won't drop again this year. It can't drop much farther!
Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> I'm guessing it's something along the lines of that Pumpkin guy riding the raven jar topper they released a few years ago. Or maybe it's a plane shaped like a bird with a boney bunch looking out the front or side.


I was thinking more along the lines of a plane shaped like a bird, reminiscent of the submarine.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> Just when I thought I had no room left they go and produce this awesome line. Now I need to find more room to display these. I guess it's time to look for some of those acrylic risers. They better go all out and have some awesome promotion with this line, they could call it "The Mystery of Yankee Candle".


I know what you mean. I've been trying to find some sort of shelves/risers to sit on top of my display table. I have too many Boneys. There is no way I can add 18 more. I guess I'll pick my favorites from this year and weed out some less desirable ones from the past. Maybe some will have to stay in totes : (


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I know what you mean. I've been trying to find some sort of shelves/risers to sit on top of my display table. I have too many Boneys. There is no way I can add 18 more. I guess I'll pick my favorites from this year and weed out some less desirable ones from the past. Maybe some will have to stay in totes : (


I have all the bride and groom pieces (except the 08 piece) in rubbermaids since they are my least favorite pieces. Time to take out a few more pieces like one of the two Santa Boneys.


----------



## Spookywolf

I can see the Dawn of the Dead being the popular piece this year and selling out first. Think I'll be doing that one online, along with my beloved gravedigger (I've wanted the Six Feet Under from 2008 forever!) I might also get the Pet Cemetery online first, and this is all without ever even seeing a picture yet! I'm curious to see what the haunted mansion looks like this year too.

Oh please Coupon Gods, rain your papery goodness upon us!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I have all the bride and groom pieces (except the 08 piece) in rubbermaids since they are my least favorite pieces. Time to take out a few more pieces like one of the two Santa Boneys.


My brother started to get in on the Boney Bunch last year. I'll have to start sharing mine with him. Or buy a bigger house with more display area. The latter sounds like a better idea to me. I love my Boneys!


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> I'm kinda bummed that the only anniversary pieces are from last year. I'm really glad that the people that got cheated out of those last year will be able to get them. But I wish they would've thrown in an 08 or 09 as well. And I wish they had done another train car. The whole reason I bought the train last year, which I was kinda meh about, was because I was worried later on they'd release an awesome car to go with it and I'd be SOL.
> Everything else sounds awesome though! Let's cross our fingers and hope the quality won't drop again this year. It can't drop much farther!
> Can't wait to see pics!!


Sanura03, the Frankenstein and Bride piece displays well with the Train. I'm still thinking about what else I can add. Something from the 2014 collection is a possibility. We'll know more in a few weeks.  

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I can see the Dawn of the Dead being the popular piece this year and selling out first. Think I'll be doing that one online, along with my beloved gravedigger (I've wanted the Six Feet Under from 2008 forever!) I might also get the Pet Cemetery online first, and this is all without ever even seeing a picture yet! I'm curious to see what the haunted mansion looks like this year too.
> 
> Oh please Coupon Gods, rain your papery goodness upon us!


$20 off $45 or $15 off $35 would be perfect.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I know what you mean. I've been trying to find some sort of shelves/risers to sit on top of my display table. I have too many Boneys. There is no way I can add 18 more. I guess I'll pick my favorites from this year and weed out some less desirable ones from the past. Maybe some will have to stay in totes : (


Same here, as far as keeping some stored. I don't think I'll be buying all 18. A few are re-releases and I don't think I'm going to want the Bride & Groom ones (unless they're really unusual or very cool looking) I guess we'll have to wait for some pics to decide. But this is a MUCH bigger offering than I had expected. Super excited for the release now!


----------



## myerman82

I'm sad there aren't any headless farmers this year.....said no one ever!!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> I can see the Dawn of the Dead being the popular piece this year and selling out first. Think I'll be doing that one online, along with my beloved gravedigger (I've wanted the Six Feet Under from 2008 forever!) I might also get the Pet Cemetery online first, and this is all without ever even seeing a picture yet! I'm curious to see what the haunted mansion looks like this year too.
> 
> Oh please Coupon Gods, rain your papery goodness upon us!


With this many pieces there is no way YC can go without coupons. I fully expect to get one via email before the preview party. I think that was the way I got my coupon last year. In fact, I may have gotten the email the morning of the preview party, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Spookywolf

Goodnight my fellow Boney peeps! I'm toddling off to bed with dreams of new Boney Bunches in my head! See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm new to the group, although i've been lurking for a few years. I originally discovered the boney bunch in 2010 during a clearance sale at yankee candle. I purchased the salt and pepper shakers, serving plate and the bride and groom reed diffusers. There were other items there that i didn't pick up and kick myself for now. Since then I've been following the boney bunch and have picked up a little collection. However, last year was my first preview party. Like many of you i wasn't a big fan of the split release. I missed out on getting frankie and was really bummed (btw...thank you to whoever mentioned the ebay auction for frankie starting at .99, i finally got my frankie!). I was hoping for better this year but from the looks of it this year may be worse. Thanks to everyone that gives us a heads up on what little info is out there so far.
> 
> Let the boney hunt begin...15 more days!


Welcome! I also like Frankie, I should have purchased him last year!  Maybe I'll get him on eBay one day too.


----------



## happythenjaded

I am excited about a few pieces. However, I wonder why on earth they would release Bone White a year later and not add a new fairy tale piece?  sigh! 

Super happy about the Boney leaning against the grave with the shovel. Hopefully it is the "six feet under" Boney !! I need that one lol.

LOL, I've come to the conclusion that we are never satisfied LOL. They should let fans vote on the anniversary piece of the year each year. I think that would be a great way to please the fans and give back to us. Dont you all think? Hold the contest each fall and then release that piece the next year?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I am excited about a few pieces. However, I wonder why on earth they would release Bone White a year later and not add a new fairy tale piece?  sigh!
> 
> Super happy about the Boney leaning against the grave with the shovel. Hopefully it is the "six feet under" Boney !! I need that one lol.
> 
> LOL, I've come to the conclusion that we are never satisfied LOL. They should let fans vote on the anniversary piece of the year each year. I think that would be a great way to please the fans and give back to us. Dont you all think? Hold the contest each fall and then release that piece the next year?


I'm very excited about the "six feet under" type Boney Bunch. There really is a lot coming out that I'm not upset the anniversary pieces are from last year. I'm wondering is "Boney & Clyde" is a re-release or a new piece.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm very excited about the "six feet under" type Boney Bunch. There really is a lot coming out that I'm not upset the anniversary pieces are from last year. I'm wondering is "Boney & Clyde" is a re-release or a new piece.


Honestly I am hoping a bunch of these ARE re-releases because I dont have the room or the money to buy all of them... LOL! And while I do adore the large pieces I just really cant even begin to think of where I would put another train sized piece....ugh. LOL!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Goodnight my fellow Boney peeps! I'm toddling off to bed with dreams of new Boney Bunches in my head! See ya'll tomorrow.


Goodnight Spookywolf! (and all my other Boney Bunch friends too!) 

"All the Yankee Candle fans were asleep in their beds, while visions of Boneys danced in their heads. Their emails were left open with care, with hopes that a coupon would soon be there. When what from their phones and computers arose such a sound? $20 off $45 coupons were found!" LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Honestly I am hoping a bunch of these ARE re-releases because I dont have the room or the money to buy all of them... LOL! And while I do adore the large pieces I just really cant even begin to think of where I would put another train sized piece....ugh. LOL!


I am seriously out of room too. I figure if I pass out on the bigger pieces I won't have a chance to get them again. My sister does not collect the bigger pieces due to space. I love the hearse and farmer wagon pieces, they are two of my favorite. The train...meh, not so much.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I am seriously out of room too. I figure if I pass out on the bigger pieces I won't have a chance to get them again. My sister does not collect the bigger pieces due to space. I love the hearse and farmer wagon pieces, they are two of my favorite. The train...meh, not so much.


Yeah, you're right because those pieces wind up being super expensive later on. Idk... I think it all just depends on the coupon situation. If they don't provide coupons then I know personally I wont buy as much. I'll grab what I must have and then scatter my purchases depending on what is left and what coupons pop up after. So. we shall seeeeee !


----------



## happythenjaded

And trust me I KNOW you are out of room! You need to make another IKEA trip!! LOL!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> And trust me I KNOW you are out of room! You need to make another IKEA trip!! LOL!!


Even with pieces all over my office I need another IKEA shelf. I do have a guest room that I can turn into a "Halloween room" but I never go in there. When I have a friend who sleeps over I'd be afraid something will "accidentally" break in there. LOL I hated that blue room when it was my old office. What was my landlord thinking when he painted it. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Even with pieces all over my office I need another IKEA shelf. I do have a guest room that I can turn into a "Halloween room" but I never go in there. When I have a friend who sleeps over I'd be afraid something will "accidentally" break in there. LOL I hated that blue room when it was my old office. What was my landlord thinking when he painted it. LOL


Just put up a sign in there that says "YOU BREAK, YOU DIE" lolololol!


----------



## myerman82

I want to get rid of this shelf and add two IKEA cases instead.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I want to get rid of this shelf and add two IKEA cases instead.


I say do it !


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I want to get rid of this shelf and add two IKEA cases instead.


Is that a freakin' proton pack on the wall next to the bookshelf??? Also, what are these IKEA cases you speak of? Pic or link? I need some display ideas!


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> Welcome! I also like Frankie, I should have purchased him last year!  Maybe I'll get him on eBay one day too.


They're now saying that Frank's supposed to be one of the anniversary pieces this year, so hopefully you'll be able to snag one at retail vs eBay prices!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Is that a freakin' proton pack on the wall next to the bookshelf??? Also, what are these IKEA cases you speak of? Pic or link? I need some display ideas!


Yes, that is a proton pack.  I have the entire uniform including the trip and PKE Meter.


----------



## gloomycatt

*gasp* I just saw the list!!!! Freaking out!!!!  So sight unseen I MUST HAVE the pet cemetery, cat, dog, and Dawn. Can't wait for pictures! And wow 18 pieces is crazy! By the way I spotted Halloween bows and ribbons and fall flowers at Michael's last weekend. Here we go!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> They're now saying that Frank's supposed to be one of the anniversary pieces this year, so hopefully you'll be able to snag one at retail vs eBay prices!


Ugh, it figures they would re-release Frankie! Although, i am very surprised those are the ones they chose for the anniversary pieces this year. I would have much preferred something from earlier in the line.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

eh...they aren't re-releasing frank/bone white...they are trying to peddle off the overstock from last year.

I can't say i "Have" to have any one of them until I see them. WHat *I* think they look like is probably totally different than what they actually are.

I

need

PICTURES!!


----------



## witchyone

This list looks amazing! I'm actually really excited about Bone White getting re-released. I didn't get it last year because I hesitated for too long and it sold out. I checked eBay the other day and the prices for that piece are just way too high. Are eBay prices for BB pieces in general just kind of insane this year? I snagged a bunch of stuff last year and I don't remember paying this much!

I definitely agree with happythenjaded, I would love to get to vote on the anniversary pieces each year. It would be great to get some of the earlier pieces. I started in 2010 just with Boney and Clyde (I love the farmer pieces though I am over the headless farmer ) I love the look of the 2008 pieces but I'm not willing to pay eBay prices for them.


----------



## witchyone

Somehow managed to double post. 

Could it be that eBay prices are higher because the prices of the pieces themselves have gone up? This is making me more likely to grab everything I'm thinking about immediately if I can afford it!


----------



## redsea

That is awesome! I just saw the list on BBL, I am so excited. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## boobird

Pending pictures, I am in for "Graves Dug" and possibly Dying to See you, as well as the candy dish. There better be enough candy dishes to go around! I hate feeling rushed to grab everything and get in line quickly!


----------



## redsea

(Sorry, I accidentally posted twice and can't figure out how to delete)


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I want to get rid of this shelf and add two IKEA cases instead.


I love your collection, especially the organ!  I just noticed, was them making an organ supposed to be a play off of the organs us humans have? Lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

To all who have welcomed me, thank you!  I woke up to the polished list on BBL. If you haven't checked it out, make sure you do!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, wow! My page didn't refresh here properly. Looks like I am late to the party, LOL. Oh, well! A lot can happen in 8 hours this time of year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm sad there aren't any headless farmers this year.....said no one ever!!!!


LOL! Too funny, myerman82!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> They should let fans vote on the anniversary piece of the year each year. I think that would be a great way to please the fans and give back to us. Dont you all think? Hold the contest each fall and then release that piece the next year?


That is a SUPER idea! I wonder if anyone there is paying attention to this forum?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> eh...they aren't re-releasing frank/bone white...they are trying to peddle off the overstock from last year.
> 
> I can't say i "Have" to have any one of them until I see them. WHat *I* think they look like is probably totally different than what they actually are.
> 
> I
> 
> need
> 
> PICTURES!!


AMEN! I couldn't agree more! But, I am fanatical about animals, so I know I am at least in trouble there.


----------



## Kriscourter

Saw list on bbl page and wrote there and will show my sadness here haha. So wo anniversary pieces and dish I chose to do $20 a piece. So,e are as cheap as 8-14 and others 19-34. So 20* 18 pieces is 340 without tax. 7 percent in nj = 363. I need coupons. I'm thinking to buy online a few I think will be seller outer s but buy all in store day of so can use that kid stuff coupon. Try better not try to say no coupons at all allowed. There's no restrictions on it. This shopping trip def on dl from hubby. He knows usually costs about 200. Thank god my mom bought me for bday and christmas the nightmare before Christ,as cuckoo clock I dreamed about but knew hubby wouldn't let me spend all on boneys ad 200 on a clock. 












http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/118084001_the-nightmare-before-christmas-cuckoo-clock.html


----------



## Kriscourter

O course go on there for pic for you guys and now see they have more stuff like a village. Uuuuugh. Not a good year to be sahm.


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Goodnight Spookywolf! (and all my other Boney Bunch friends too!)
> 
> "All the Yankee Candle fans were asleep in their beds, while visions of Boneys danced in their heads. Their emails were left open with care, with hopes that a coupon would soon be there. When what from their phones and computers arose such a sound? $20 off $45 coupons were found!" LOL


Love your little poem! Very creative! By the looks of the list on BBL I am going to need some help at the preview party.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter, I am IN LOVE with that clock! I saw it a couple of months ago online, and it is super fab, but expensive! That was so nice of your mom to give it to you! NBC ROCKS!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kriscourter said:


> Saw list on bbl page and wrote there and will show my sadness here haha. So wo anniversary pieces and dish I chose to do $20 a piece. So,e are as cheap as 8-14 and others 19-34. So 20* 18 pieces is 340 without tax. 7 percent in nj = 363. I need coupons. I'm thinking to buy online a few I think will be seller outer s but buy all in store day of so can use that kid stuff coupon. Try better not try to say no coupons at all allowed. There's no restrictions on it. This shopping trip def on dl from hubby. He knows usually costs about 200. Thank god my mom bought me for bday and christmas the nightmare before Christ,as cuckoo clock I dreamed about but knew hubby wouldn't let me spend all on boneys ad 200 on a clock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203904
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/118084001_the-nightmare-before-christmas-cuckoo-clock.html


My immortal beloved also bought me that clock. I can't wait to get it, altho BE is ridiculously expensive, imho. Saaaayy...isn't that clock supposed to be shipped about mid-august??


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> My immortal beloved also bought me that clock. I can't wait to get it, altho BE is ridiculously expensive, imho. Saaaayy...isn't that clock supposed to be shipped about mid-august??


Wow, I think I need to be dropping hints to DH about it. Better wait until Boney time is done for this year. I need to make it to my 11th anniversary in September.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I think I need to be dropping hints to DH about it. Better wait until Boney time is done for this year. I need to make it to my 11th anniversary in September.


i have the best husband around...i got the clock on the way and because the clock doesn't ship til August, he also bought me diamond earrligns. He's a keeper! LOL


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I love your collection, especially the organ!  I just noticed, was them making an organ supposed to be a play off of the organs us humans have? Lol


Thank you. That is not my entire collection though. After Halloween I am forced to store my Boney Bunches in my garage due to space. This last Winter there was a flood in my garage so I took all my Boney Bunches inside. I decided to display a lot of them all over my house. I still have about half my collection in boxes still. Those will go out on display August 2nd after the Preview Party. I take down all my "normal" stuff from my cases and put Boney Bunches in there. I just realized I have way too much Halloween stuff but that does not stop me from buying more. lol


----------



## Kitty

Remember the Carly Simon song Anticipation that later became Heinz Ketchup's anthem?
Maybe it should be YC theme song.


----------



## Kriscourter

Yep ships out mid August my mom is the best. Plus her cat been sick so part of deal is also to take to get when needed and give him weekly injections. Would do that no matter what anyways for her. I love NBC when it come out for my 12th bday I had my bday themed that. Remember getting glow in the dark zero boxers hahah. I splurged few years ago and got the water globe. Always wanted but didn't wanna spend near 200 for it so I waited for Disney store friends and family sale and get 25% percent off. I also had a 20 dollar off 100 purchase it let me use to and used leftover gift adds from trip to Disney and cost me only like 30 bucks haha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

FYI everyone, I asked BBL about the Gothic Farmers piece, and she said that it is DIFFERENT take on Boney and Clyde, WITH GUNS! I am so stoked!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> FYI everyone, I asked BBL about the Gothic Farmers piece, and she said that it is DIFFERENT take on Boney and Clyde, WITH GUNS! I am so stoked!


ok, I'm prolly in on that...but a teenotchy bit disappointed since I don't have the original American Gothic set...they would go well in my new shabin.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, I'm prolly in on that...but a teenotchy bit disappointed since I don't have the original American Gothic set...they would go well in my new shabin.


I certainly understand that too, as I am missing the first piece as well. I had hoped that it might be one of the anniversary pieces, but now, I just hope this one was designed well.


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Love your little poem! Very creative! By the looks of the list on BBL I am going to need some help at the preview party.


Thanks, I based it off "'Twas the Night Before Christmas!" I know what you mean, the list looks large, which I am so excited about. But that also means we need some coupons!

Now, if we order online, I am pretty sure the coupon code CAN be used more than once. So we could make a few seperate transactions I think.... Of course I would still save a few peices to get at the store with a physical coupon.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> eh...they aren't re-releasing frank/bone white...they are trying to peddle off the overstock from last year.
> 
> I can't say i "Have" to have any one of them until I see them. WHat *I* think they look like is probably totally different than what they actually are.
> 
> I
> 
> need
> 
> PICTURES!!


Me, too! I have to see them before I can even begin to decide what to get!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Thank you. That is not my entire collection though. After Halloween I am forced to store my Boney Bunches in my garage due to space. This last Winter there was a flood in my garage so I took all my Boney Bunches inside. I decided to display a lot of them all over my house. I still have about half my collection in boxes still. Those will go out on display August 2nd after the Preview Party. I take down all my "normal" stuff from my cases and put Boney Bunches in there. I just realized I have way too much Halloween stuff but that does not stop me from buying more. lol


Oh, a flood?!? Gosh, that must have been scary with your collection out there. I'm glad they weren't damaged.  

No such thing as too much Halloween stuff.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> FYI everyone, I asked BBL about the Gothic Farmers piece, and she said that it is DIFFERENT take on Boney and Clyde, WITH GUNS! I am so stoked!


Oh crap!  I was almost counting on that being a re-release, and I was kinda glad as it would have saved me some money. Now I HAVE to buy that! I'm going to be soooo poor. I'll be eating Ramen noodles for the next year but I'll have a killer BB display!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Oh crap!  I was almost counting on that being a re-release, and I was kinda glad as it would have saved me some money. Now I HAVE to buy that! I'm going to be soooo poor. I'll be eating Ramen noodles for the next year but I'll have a killer BB display!


I can't wait to see everyone's purchases. I have a feeling this is going to be a good year money-wise for our pals at Yankee Candle, lol! 

Boney and Clyde....I just love the names YC comes up with.


----------



## Spookywolf

At first I was thinking it was another Boney and Clyde the previous two farmer couples, but with the mention of the guns, I'm thinking they've remade them more into the gangster Boney and Clyde couple and wouldn't that be cool if that have the same Depression era clothing! Here's hoping!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lets hope we get some pictures soon...... I can't take it. I am weak! LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

And this was the year I wanted to get a YC haunted mansion too! With all these new pieces coming out, I don't know if I'm going to be able to afford the house too unless they come out with some really good coupons. Anybody remember about how long the mansions hung around before they sold out? I know they won't go as fast as the BB stuff, but I'm thinking stores may only stock a few of them.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

That is really exciting about Boney and Clyde! I have the 2010 Boney and Clyde and I love that they're getting that Bonnie and Clyde makeover. It does sound like my wallet is in trouble this year!

Spookywolf, I have a bigger YC store and I think there was a mansion per Boney table, so 3 or 4 (at least out front). I don't really remember those being purchased on the day of the preview party as people weren't really looking up to the top shelf where it was displayed, more like down on the main level with the Boney goodness lol.

I'm going on vacation for a week starting tomorrow, so I hope that when I get back there are Boney pictures to be seen!


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch said:


> That is really exciting about Boney and Clyde! I have the 2010 Boney and Clyde and I love that they're getting that Bonnie and Clyde makeover. It does sound like my wallet is in trouble this year!
> 
> Spookywolf, I have a bigger YC store and I think there was a mansion per Boney table, so 3 or 4 (at least out front). I don't really remember those being purchased on the day of the preview party as people weren't really looking up to the top shelf where it was displayed, more like down on the main level with the Boney goodness lol.
> 
> I'm going on vacation for a week starting tomorrow, so I hope that when I get back there are Boney pictures to be seen!


Have a nice vacation! Let's hope there are pictures soon.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, redsea!! I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for pictures and coupons!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Oh crap!  I was almost counting on that being a re-release, and I was kinda glad as it would have saved me some money. Now I HAVE to buy that! I'm going to be soooo poor. I'll be eating Ramen noodles for the next year but I'll have a killer BB display!


I've been living off Ramen noodles for years now. Boney Bunches, Ghostbusting, Halloween....it's not cheap.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I can't wait to see everyone's purchases. I have a feeling this is going to be a good year money-wise for our pals at Yankee Candle, lol!
> 
> Boney and Clyde....I just love the names YC comes up with.


True, they had to come up with something to make up for all the money they lost on those yummy Bacon and Beer candles. lol


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> True, they had to come up with something to make up for all the money they lost on those yummy Bacon and Beer candles. lol


Those two scents certainly didn't appeal to me!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Those two scents certainly didn't appeal to me!


I agree, we had this discussion last year. Yankee Candle has said that the bacon candle was one of the most requested candles they had. They tried to release it again this year during Fathers Day but people still didn't bite. That and the beer candle were duds. I believe there was a scratch and smell in one of the catalogs a few months ago and the beer candle smelled....wrong. I hate the smell of beer anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Oh crap!  I was almost counting on that being a re-release, and I was kinda glad as it would have saved me some money. Now I HAVE to buy that! I'm going to be soooo poor. I'll be eating Ramen noodles for the next year but I'll have a killer BB display!


The suffering is going to be SO worth it! I'm in it with you, all the way!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> And this was the year I wanted to get a YC haunted mansion too! With all these new pieces coming out, I don't know if I'm going to be able to afford the house too unless they come out with some really good coupons. Anybody remember about how long the mansions hung around before they sold out? I know they won't go as fast as the BB stuff, but I'm thinking stores may only stock a few of them.


If you don't get one in the store, you more than likely can still order it online after the premiere. A lot of people do that anyway, because they can store it in the shipping box the mansion comes in. It is easy for painted sheet metal to get dings and scrapes in it, when it isn't stored properly. I haven't purchased one yet (I missed the one with the tower in 2009). If they come out with a unique design this year, I will definitely order it online with a good coupon, so that I have the shipping container.


----------



## Spookywolf

So I wrote down the list so I could ponder it (it's part of my process...) and unless those bigger pieces are absolutely extraordinary this year, I'll have to pass for space issues and trying to save a few bucks (18 pieces, oh my aching wallet!) I feel the same way as Sanura - I bought the train but I've just never been in love with it. Could have passed on that entirely and it is just so honking big! But the problem with buying the bigger pieces after market is the breakage. It took me 2 tries on Ebay, eating the shipping twice for the broken one and lots of back and forth emails to the seller to get a Pumpkin Wagon in one piece. But that was a piece I had true regret over passing up when I had the chance. I want some detail and some 3D on the bigger pieces if I'm going to plop down cash for them. The Beach cruiser last year had the driver sort of just painted on the side. Compare that to the full figures of the drivers on both the hearse and the pumpkin wagon (not to mention his very cool horse!) and it's no contest. It's always such a crap shoot knowing what to splurge on and what to leave on the shelf!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> True, they had to come up with something to make up for all the money they lost on those yummy Bacon and Beer candles. lol


So, so true. I was only able to get DH the Bacon air freshener, the year the candle was first released. I guess it was 2013, right? I ordered it online, and never got to smell the "fragrance" in the store. Anyhow, we were actually on our one hour trek to the mall, and to YC, and we decided to take it out of the wrapper, and hang it from the rear-view mirror.

We were not even out of town yet, before he said, "that thing HAS to come down." And, down it came, where it was placed into my folded, printed YC coupons, and returned for store credit. I was even gagging when he said it. We REALLY tried to like it. That attempt lasted all of five minutes. 

The. Worst. Smelling. Candle. EVER.


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> True, they had to come up with something to make up for all the money they lost on those yummy Bacon and Beer candles. lol


My grandfather was a butcher and when the Bacon candle came out the first time my mom was really disgusted. She said it reminded her of the meat locker they used to own. 

On a different note. Today when I went into my local YC they were happy to give me a couple of Boney fliers but didn't have any other information. I did get a coupon, but it won't be any good until Aug. 4


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Hey all,

Just a heads up regarding the YC Rewards Program. I signed up online probably almost two months ago I think. Never got a card or anything (not sure if we're supposed to?) I only went into a YC store one time since I signed up, and I made roughly a $10 purchase I believe. I told the salesperson I'm part of the rewards program and asked how I get my points, and at first she seemed 100% stunned and responded something to the effect of "The program hasn't fully rolled out in our district". But she said if I give her my email address, it should link and give me my points. 

Life has been crazy, and I just remembered tonight to log into my YC Rewards acct to check on it. It's been about 2 weeks since I made that in-store purchase. Nothing shows. I definitely did NOT get my points. It says you can email them if you have points not show up, but I've already long since thrown out my receipt so I have no way to prove it with a transaction # or anything. This really ticks me off. Why is EVERYTHING YC does SO disorganized?!? 

My concern will be that this again happens on the release party day, for me and others. That is a LOT of points to get screwed out of. So beware, all! YC is up to shenanigans again. Sometimes I ask myself why I patronize a company that is so screwy. Then I look at my Boneys and remember why I put up with YC's bull crap. lol.


----------



## sanura03

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a heads up regarding the YC Rewards Program. I signed up online probably almost two months ago I think. Never got a card or anything (not sure if we're supposed to?) I only went into a YC store one time since I signed up, and I made roughly a $10 purchase I believe. I told the salesperson I'm part of the rewards program and asked how I get my points, and at first she seemed 100% stunned and responded something to the effect of "The program hasn't fully rolled out in our district". But she said if I give her my email address, it should link and give me my points.
> 
> Life has been crazy, and I just remembered tonight to log into my YC Rewards acct to check on it. It's been about 2 weeks since I made that in-store purchase. Nothing shows. I definitely did NOT get my points. It says you can email them if you have points not show up, but I've already long since thrown out my receipt so I have no way to prove it with a transaction # or anything. This really ticks me off. Why is EVERYTHING YC does SO disorganized?!?
> 
> My concern will be that this again happens on the release party day, for me and others. That is a LOT of points to get screwed out of. So beware, all! YC is up to shenanigans again. Sometimes I ask myself why I patronize a company that is so screwy. Then I look at my Boneys and remember why I put up with YC's bull crap. lol.


When we went to the outlet last month gave them my phone number and email. I didn't remember until AFTER the trip to sign up for the rewards program. I spent $40 so I was searching the net for some way to add the purchase after the fact and couldn't find anything so I just wrote it off. But a couple of days later I got an email with a $5 gift certificate. So make sure you signed up for the rewards with the same email you gave them, BUT it might be based on the phone number? I would call customer service and see which it is and see if there's any way they could retroactively add points for you?


----------



## redsea

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a heads up regarding the YC Rewards Program. I signed up online probably almost two months ago I think. Never got a card or anything (not sure if we're supposed to?) I only went into a YC store one time since I signed up, and I made roughly a $10 purchase I believe. I told the salesperson I'm part of the rewards program and asked how I get my points, and at first she seemed 100% stunned and responded something to the effect of "The program hasn't fully rolled out in our district". But she said if I give her my email address, it should link and give me my points.
> 
> Life has been crazy, and I just remembered tonight to log into my YC Rewards acct to check on it. It's been about 2 weeks since I made that in-store purchase. Nothing shows. I definitely did NOT get my points. It says you can email them if you have points not show up, but I've already long since thrown out my receipt so I have no way to prove it with a transaction # or anything. This really ticks me off. Why is EVERYTHING YC does SO disorganized?!?
> 
> My concern will be that this again happens on the release party day, for me and others. That is a LOT of points to get screwed out of. So beware, all! YC is up to shenanigans again. Sometimes I ask myself why I patronize a company that is so screwy. Then I look at my Boneys and remember why I put up with YC's bull crap. lol.


I would call customer service. I'm sorry that happened to you. 

It has been working for me, maybe you just experienced a glitch in the system? I hope they get it resolved for you!


----------



## sanura03

If there's anybody in the New England area, there was a post on the Rhode Island Craigslist about Bonies at a yard sale last weekend. I e-mailed them to see if they had any left and this was their response:

"Hi! I still have original baby carriage (not rerelease) $10 brand new

Bone white (and seven dwarves) $15 brand new

Stacked heads guy (small crack which was glued. Not really noticeable)but otherwise awesome condition. $10
Can't go any lower. "

I have all three of those, but if there's anybody in the area that needs those, you might want to send them an e-mail! 
The ad itself is here: http://providence.craigslist.org/for/4561336260.html


----------



## Haddonfield1963

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a heads up regarding the YC Rewards Program. I signed up online probably almost two months ago I think. Never got a card or anything (not sure if we're supposed to?) I only went into a YC store one time since I signed up, and I made roughly a $10 purchase I believe. I told the salesperson I'm part of the rewards program and asked how I get my points, and at first she seemed 100% stunned and responded something to the effect of "The program hasn't fully rolled out in our district". But she said if I give her my email address, it should link and give me my points.
> 
> Life has been crazy, and I just remembered tonight to log into my YC Rewards acct to check on it. It's been about 2 weeks since I made that in-store purchase. Nothing shows. I definitely did NOT get my points. It says you can email them if you have points not show up, but I've already long since thrown out my receipt so I have no way to prove it with a transaction # or anything. This really ticks me off. Why is EVERYTHING YC does SO disorganized?!?
> 
> My concern will be that this again happens on the release party day, for me and others. That is a LOT of points to get screwed out of. So beware, all! YC is up to shenanigans again. Sometimes I ask myself why I patronize a company that is so screwy. Then I look at my Boneys and remember why I put up with YC's bull crap. lol.


I recently bought a bunch of clearance items online through YC. I found out about the rewards program afterwards and I went ahead and signed up. I sent YC an email and asked them to add my previous online purchase to my account. The next day I received an email from them telling me they would gladly add the purchase and to make sure I use my email address I used to sign up for the rewards program for online and in-store purchases. I have received three $5 coupons since signing up so I think it works. Make sure you are using your email address you used to sign up for the rewards program everytime you make a purchase.


----------



## ninababy100109

Hi All! It's been a while. Looking forward to the release in a lil less than 2 weeks! I've been so busy I didn't realize how close we were or that we already had some sort of product list. Here's hoping we get a more official one (w/pics!). Here's also hoping that we get a better quality line-up this year. YC needs to get back to its Victorian Boney roots... What do u think?


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Ninababy. I agree about wanting some more Victorian pieces this year. They have a Boney woman & Boney Man listed that I hope might be something along those lines. And the new Boney and Clyde might be styled along the lines of the Depression era ganster-style and that might be fun too. I think this year's lineup has some exciting possibilities so far.--le's keep our fingers crossed! Can't wait for some pics!


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

Hi all! I am a boney bunch freak too! Im glad to see I'm not alone! I actually have been collecting boneys for a couple years but my collection is quite large. I'm looking forward to seeing the new ones. I luv me some boneys!!!


----------



## redsea

Welcome Teresa! We all love Boneys, just like you!


----------



## happythenjaded

I agree Ninababy & Spookywolf. It's nice to have some modern inspired items but the Victorian Era pieces are by far the best! 

I do have a question-- I generally just dust my Boney's with a swiffer duster. However, I was wondering if anyone has any tips on giving the non-flocked pieces a better polish? I am not sure what to use to clean them because I dont want to ruin them. I only use non-toxic, natural, organic, and essential oils to clean with so I was wondering if anyone knows of any products a long those lines that are safe to clean them with? 

Also, I need to invest in a cabinet or some kind because I do display my collection year round and I have had some accidents with some breakage recently *tear* lol. I dropped something very light and small on the 2012 Bonsey walking in the graveyard piece and the Boney's arm broke off..... sad day. LOL. I keep all of the 2008-2009 pieces out of harms way but.... I dont want any of them to break.


----------



## Mae

I use a swiffer duster to clean mine as well. As for the non-flocked pieces, I just use a damp cloth to wipe them down.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> I agree Ninababy & Spookywolf. It's nice to have some modern inspired items but the Victorian Era pieces are by far the best!
> 
> I do have a question-- I generally just dust my Boney's with a swiffer duster. However, I was wondering if anyone has any tips on giving the non-flocked pieces a better polish? I am not sure what to use to clean them because I dont want to ruin them. I only use non-toxic, natural, organic, and essential oils to clean with so I was wondering if anyone knows of any products a long those lines that are safe to clean them with?
> 
> Also, I need to invest in a cabinet or some kind because I do display my collection year round and I have had some acidents with some breakage recently *tear* lol. I dropped something very light and small on the 2012 Bonsey walking in the graveyard piece and the Boney's arm broke off..... sad day. LOL. I keep all of the 2008-2009 pieces out of harms way but.... I dont want any of them to break.


Happy - I'd stick with the Swiffer duster. As you know the paint comes off theses guys and gals very easily. They sell metal polish - like a mother's wax (at the auto store) - that I've heard some say is good to use. But i'd be a lil worried about that. And I certainly wouldn't put anything near the flocking unless you want to get it all flocked up!


----------



## Kitty

Teresa Keith Duke,
Welcome to HF! 
When did you start collecting BB? What are you favorite pieces? How big is your collection?

Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> I use a swiffer duster to clean mine as well. As for the non-flocked pieces, I just use a damp cloth to wipe them down.


Thanks for the tip! I never even thought to just use a dap of water, lol!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

interestingly, an assistant manager at YC posted on BBL on facebook stating that they DO have black and white pics of the new line but all the memos are covered in reminders about confidentiality by YC and theats of termination for leaking the info. That was about an hour ago. Now I can't find her post at all...

Veddddy interestinK....


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - I'd stick with the Swiffer duster. As you know the paint comes off theses guys and gals very easily. They sell metal polish - like a mother's wax (at the auto store) - that I've heard some say is good to use. But i'd be a lil worried about that. And I certainly wouldn't put anything near the flocking unless you want to get it all flocked up!


I think thats the best idea. It works well enough. I most certainly do not want to get all flocked up! I'm sure we will all have enough flocking going on soon enough LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> interestingly, an assistant manager at YC posted on BBL on facebook stating that they DO have black and white pics of the new line but all the memos are covered in reminders about confidentiality by YC and theats of termination for leaking the info. That was about an hour ago. Now I can't find her post at all...
> 
> Veddddy interestinK....


They beheaded her for even posting on BBL. I am sure her instructions were to spy and not speak.... LOL! RIP.


----------



## happythenjaded

Decided to work on the wedding couples first.... They are my least favorite so LOL  Anyway.... just wanted to share! 

And after I posted about the Boney breakage look who lost their head (and I CANNOT find it........ sooooo bizarre LOL) but you know what they say.... HEADS WILL ROLL................


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> I called both YC flagship stores to ask about when we would receive any info on BB & both stores said around July 21.
> YC Flagship said to call YC Customer Service to be put on the list for future catalogs & coupons. Also make sure you are NOT on the National DO NOT CALL Registry then call to ask for the YC BB Halloween catalog specifically, hopefully you will receive it. Customer Service lady said catalog will be out in Aug.
> 
> YC Customer Service 877-803-6890
> South Deerfield, MA 877-636-7702
> Williamsburg, VA 877-616-6510
> 
> I will keep asking local YC stores for info.
> 
> Kitty


Tomorrow is the 21st. Gonna keep my fingers and toes crossed that we get more info!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Happy, I like the idea of frank and bride at the wedding! I had them in my graveyard scene last year. They may have to make the switch to the wedding party.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> interestingly, an assistant manager at YC posted on BBL on facebook stating that they DO have black and white pics of the new line but all the memos are covered in reminders about confidentiality by YC and theats of termination for leaking the info. That was about an hour ago. Now I can't find her post at all...
> 
> Veddddy interestinK....


This pretty much confirms what my friend and manager told me. Every memo stresses not to take any pictures or leak anything. Now, did I get a chance to peak at anything....ummm Yankee Candle is watching this board so no I didn't.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 204080
> 
> 
> Decided to work on the wedding couples first.... They are my least favorite so LOL  Anyway.... just wanted to share!
> 
> And after I posted about the Boney breakage look who lost their head (and I CANNOT find it........ sooooo bizarre LOL) but you know what they say.... HEADS WILL ROLL................
> 
> View attachment 204082


I love your wedding display! Look, its the first display posted so far! Wooohoo!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> They beheaded her for even posting on BBL. I am sure her instructions were to spy and not speak.... LOL! RIP.


Now they have their prototype for one of next years pieces. The headless spy. I just wonder if they used the guillotine???


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Happy, I like the idea of frank and bride at the wedding! I had them in my graveyard scene last year. They may have to make the switch to the wedding party.


Thank you Mourning! I had to take it from a weird angle to get them all in the picture, glad you could spot them back there. I love the Frank & Bride!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I love your wedding display! Look, its the first display posted so far! Wooohoo!


Thank you Redsea! This is what happens when you get antsy and bored on a Sunday haha!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Now they have their prototype for one of next years pieces. The headless spy. I just wonder if they used the guillotine???


The Spy Who Flocked Me.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you Mourning! I had to take it from a weird angle to get them all in the picture, glad you could spot them back there. I love the Frank & Bride!


The pumpkin on your headless skeleton looks really mad. lol If you even find the missing piece try using E6000 glue. Works great for me.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> The pumpkin on your headless skeleton looks really mad. lol If you even find the missing piece try using E6000 glue. Works great for me.


I can't believe that the head is MIA! I have searched high and low.... I know its probably in the most unexpected place and I will randomly find it in a few days.


----------



## witchyone

You'd think YC was selling nuclear warheads instead of ceramic candle holders. I wonder if they think that being secretive creates buzz?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> You'd think YC was selling nuclear warheads instead of ceramic candle holders. I wonder if they think that being secretive creates buzz?


wellllll....isn't it??


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> You'd think YC was selling nuclear warheads instead of ceramic candle holders. I wonder if they think that being secretive creates buzz?


They want to get people in the store to buy. Too bad they haven't realized that in the process it's causing the vultures to sharpen their claws. They love it and feed off those that are behind of them in line. Number one rule is never talk about what pieces you are trying to get while in line because it makes that piece even more valuable to them. 
I only had one encounter with one in stores when I was trying to get one of the five skeleton clingers the store had. This guy literally pushed me over and grabbed all of them. I grabbed two of them from his hands. Don't mess with my stuff. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes.... it's sad.... and they are all watching us on here talk about the pieces we are excited about and they are going to snag those pieces up and make some of us pay 3x's the amount because there arent any left  lol... [email protected]


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> They want to get people in the store to buy. Too bad they haven't realized that in the process it's causing the vultures to sharpen their claws. They love it and feed off those that are behind of them in line. Number one rule is never talk about what pieces you are trying to get while in line because it makes that piece even more valuable to them.
> I only had one encounter with one in stores when I was trying to get one of the five skeleton clingers the store had. This guy literally pushed me over and grabbed all of them. I grabbed two of them from his hands. Don't mess with my stuff. lol


 I CANNOT believe someone did that to you. I am glad you didn't let him make out with all five! I am definitely going to order the bulk of mine online now, LOL.


----------



## Mae

Currently Frank and Bride are my favorite piece in the line, BUT if Boney and Clyde really are Depressionist Mobster style they could get bumped.


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the BB thread, Teresa!

HappythenJaded - so sorry about your poor skelly, that's so sad! Hope you can find his head so you can fix it. If not, then maybe you can tear a page out of Tim Burton's book and give him a pumpkin head or something. You'll have the first YC mutant skelly hybrid, LOL! 



wickedwillingwench said:


> interestingly, an assistant manager at YC posted on BBL on facebook stating that they DO have black and white pics of the new line but all the memos are covered in reminders about confidentiality by YC and theats of termination for leaking the info. That was about an hour ago. Now I can't find her post at all...
> 
> Veddddy interestinK....


Hhmmm, that IS interesting. I figured they'd have pictures and info by now but are being warned to keep silent. I'd rather have teasers (think movie trailers) leading up to the launch than the YC Gestapo routine. I think it would generate more excitement. I long for the days of the 2010 full blown launch with the Mystery of Yankee Manor and the videos. Now THAT was fun and a great build up to the preview party. Poor manager. She's probably tied up in the YC basement right now being questioned for possible breach of security...."Is is safe...?"


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

Kitty said:


> Teresa Keith Duke,
> Welcome to HF!
> When did you start collecting BB? What are you favorite pieces? How big is your collection?
> 
> Kitty[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I first saw a boney in a post on Facebook. I thought it was so cool but knew nothing about it. I kinda forgot about them until I saw them in a YC store at the mall. I bought one and loved it! Then a friend bought one for me for my birthday and took me to the mall to pick out a couple more!!! That was in 2012. My story gets even better. I started reading and researching and got a few more from eBay. Well my friend happened to find a whole collection in a flea market. He called the person who had them in her booth and made a deal with her and bought like 40 of them for 5 bucks a piece! The best gift I ever received!!!


----------



## redsea

Teresa Keith Duke said:


> Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa Keith Duke,
> Welcome to HF!
> When did you start collecting BB? What are you favorite pieces? How big is your collection?
> 
> Kitty[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I first saw a boney in a post on Facebook. I thought it was so cool but knew nothing about it. I kinda forgot about them until I saw them in a YC store at the mall. I bought one and loved it! Then a friend bought one for me for my birthday and took me to the mall to pick out a couple more!!! That was in 2012. My story gets even better. I started reading and researching and got a few more from eBay. Well my friend happened to find a whole collection in a flea market. He called the person who had them in her booth and made a deal with her and bought like 40 of them for 5 bucks a piece! The best gift I ever received!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great story, Teresa! It sounds like you have gotten some awesome deals in the past. I hope we get to see some collection photos at some point.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kitty

Due to allergies,I had to stop using the Swiffer WetJet floor cleaner because of the chemicals: ether,Isopropyl alcohol & ammonia,
which is dangerous to children & pets.I use microfiber cloths & duster, does not leave sticky residue, plus can be washed in washer. 

Glass front curio cabinets or stacking barristers work great for BB pieces & no dusting!
I now removed my china from the cabinet to make room for more BB.

I will check at YC Monday for news!

Kitty


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Due to allergies,I had to stop using the Swiffer WetJet floor cleaner because of the chemicals: ether,Isopropyl alcohol & ammonia,
> which is dangerous to children & pets.I use microfiber cloths & duster, does not leave sticky residue, plus can be washed in washer.
> 
> Glass front curio cabinets or stacking barristers work great for BB pieces & no dusting!
> I now removed my china from the cabinet to make room for more BB.
> 
> I will check at YC Monday for news!
> 
> Kitty


I am so hopeful that we will see something exciting tomorrow! Maybe some sneak peeks or an activity like Yankee Manor.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello everyone! Lots of Boney buzz today! I am feeling very excited today, and I am glad others are too! 

One thing about Yankee Rewards that I wanted to mention, is that you do not get credit for purchases, when a gift card is used. I have done that, and my history shows the points credited, and then removed a couple of days later. I do not know what happens if a merchandise credit it used. Purchases made using a credit card definitely work, as long as the e-mail on your profile for purchases matches the one you signed up with.

I read everyone's comments about cleaning. I use Swiffers and soft cloths. However, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to keep the flocking clean? When I received my 2011 Gothic Farmers last week, the flocking was covered in lint. I tried to remove it with a lint roller, to no avail. I finally used tape to remove it, but in doing so, some of the flocking was removed. They still look great, but I would not like to do it that way in the future, if I can help it.


----------



## redsea

Is the flocking the black "fuzzy" stuff, for lack of a better word? Like on the Boney Tart warmer from last year?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Teresa Keith Duke said:


> Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa Keith Duke,
> Welcome to HF!
> When did you start collecting BB? What are you favorite pieces? How big is your collection?
> 
> Kitty[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I first saw a boney in a post on Facebook. I thought it was so cool but knew nothing about it. I kinda forgot about them until I saw them in a YC store at the mall. I bought one and loved it! Then a friend bought one for me for my birthday and took me to the mall to pick out a couple more!!! That was in 2012. My story gets even better. I started reading and researching and got a few more from eBay. Well my friend happened to find a whole collection in a flea market. He called the person who had them in her booth and made a deal with her and bought like 40 of them for 5 bucks a piece! The best gift I ever received!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Teresa! Wow, an instant Boney collection! Your friend is very special, indeed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Is the flocking the black "fuzzy" stuff, for lack of a better word? Like on the Boney Tart warmer from last year?


Hello, redsea! Yes, that is the stuff!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hello, redsea. Yes, that is the stuff!


Nice to see you Pumpkin Muffin! Thank you! 

A few months ago I did return a piece which had soooo much, it was all over the container, and you couldn't touch it without being effected, LOL. None of my other pieces behaved like that.....naughty naughty Boney!


----------



## happythenjaded

Decided to go with a "Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves" theme with the solo ladies this year. Yay or nay? #GhoulPower? LOL! 









*Sorry for the quality...It didnt look this terrible on my phone LOL*


----------



## Kitty

Yeah! Ghoul Power is cool!


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> They want to get people in the store to buy. Too bad they haven't realized that in the process it's causing the vultures to sharpen their claws. They love it and feed off those that are behind of them in line. Number one rule is never talk about what pieces you are trying to get while in line because it makes that piece even more valuable to them.
> I only had one encounter with one in stores when I was trying to get one of the five skeleton clingers the store had. This guy literally pushed me over and grabbed all of them. I grabbed two of them from his hands. Don't mess with my stuff. lol


That is totally insane. Good for you for getting two back! You're right, I'm sure this is just to get people into the store. But it will definitely whip people into a frenzy, which is fun for no one.


----------



## witchyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> wellllll....isn't it??


The 2008s will be nuclear warhead priced on eBay soon enough!


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Decided to go with a "Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves" theme with the solo ladies this year. Yay or nay? #GhoulPower? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 204098
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the quality...It didnt look this terrible on my phone LOL*


Love your display!! The only ones that I also have is the baby by itself in the carriage and the witch with the crystal ball. Ah, the Victorian lady with the baby carriage I would love to own. I was so hoping they would re-release it this year. Here's hoping maybe next year.


----------



## Kitty

If we the "collectors" can't see it neither can Ebay!


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> Decided to go with a "Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves" theme with the solo ladies this year. Yay or nay? #GhoulPower? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 204098
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the quality...It didnt look this terrible on my phone LOL*



That is freakin' awesome!! I wanted to like the baby by itself, I really did, but it gave me the creeps. I love the Victorian look of the early Boneys. I wish they would go back to it. One of my prized pieces is the original American Gothic Boney couple. It stays out all year with Frank and Bride.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Decided to go with a "Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves" theme with the solo ladies this year. Yay or nay? #GhoulPower? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 204098
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the quality...It didnt look this terrible on my phone LOL*


Wow! Another fun display. Good idea, #GhoulPower is so funny, I can see Yankee using something like that for advertising. Good thinking.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> They want to get people in the store to buy. Too bad they haven't realized that in the process it's causing the vultures to sharpen their claws. They love it and feed off those that are behind of them in line. Number one rule is never talk about what pieces you are trying to get while in line because it makes that piece even more valuable to them.
> I only had one encounter with one in stores when I was trying to get one of the five skeleton clingers the store had. This guy literally pushed me over and grabbed all of them. I grabbed two of them from his hands. Don't mess with my stuff. lol


instead of making us fight over items, YC stores should limit purchases to one of a kind of a boney on preview day. PERIOD> One train, one submarine, one frankenbride. It's not right for them to let one person wipe out the inventory with others waiting patiently/politely to purchase the same items. 

YANKEE CANDLE, are you LISTENING????


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> Love your display!! The only ones that I also have is the baby by itself in the carriage and the witch with the crystal ball. Ah, the Victorian lady with the baby carriage I would love to own. I was so hoping they would re-release it this year. Here's hoping maybe next year.


Thank you DarkSecret! I actually purchased the mother & baby piece from a fellow HF member as well as a few other great pieces. They were priced very well and I love knowing I purchased from someone who collects and cares like I do.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> That is freakin' awesome!! I wanted to like the baby by itself, I really did, but it gave me the creeps. I love the Victorian look of the early Boneys. I wish they would go back to it. One of my prized pieces is the original American Gothic Boney couple. It stays out all year with Frank and Bride.


Thank you! I agree, the victorian look is the best for Boneys!! Yes, the Gothic farmers are a great piece!!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Wow! Another fun display. Good idea, #GhoulPower is so funny, I can see Yankee using something like that for advertising. Good thinking.


Lol, thank you! Hopefully the solo gals we get this year are great as well ! I am excited to see them. Seems they show the guys more love, lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

So another idea I had was to do a Headless Boney Bunch theme? *INTENTIONAL HEADLESS BONEYS* LOL! 









*Again, I apologize for the quality....idk what is going on here....LOL*


----------



## redsea

Love it!

I have the bobbing for apples piece also. If I am not mistaken it was originally from 2011, but then re-released last year, right?


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Love it!
> 
> I have the bobbing for apples piece also. If I am not mistaken it was originally from 2011, but then re-released last year, right?


I am not sure... I believe so! I purchased mine last year...I didnt really want him but I went ahead and ordered him a few weeks after the launch I believe and I fell in love with him in person, lol! So


----------



## happythenjaded

Yankee- I know you are watching so.... Please add more witches to the line in the future so we can have our own COVEN!  thanks. lol


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yankee- I know you are watching so.... Please add more witches to the line in the future so we can have our own COVEN!  thanks. lol


I was thinking the same exact thing about thirty minutes ago, we need another Witch! I was going to post something like "I hope they release a new witch this year." But then I realized the inventory list is already out, LOL. Maybe the new Boney Lady will look like a witch.


----------



## grandma lise

Teresa Keith Duke said:


> I first saw a boney in a post on Facebook. I thought it was so cool but knew nothing about it. I kinda forgot about them until I saw them in a YC store at the mall. I bought one and loved it! Then a friend bought one for me for my birthday and took me to the mall to pick out a couple more!!! That was in 2012. My story gets even better. I started reading and researching and got a few more from eBay. Well my friend happened to find a whole collection in a flea market. He called the person who had them in her booth and made a deal with her and bought like 40 of them for 5 bucks a piece! The best gift I ever received!!!


Your friend found 40 Boney Bunch pieces at a flea market and negociated their purchase at $5 each. That has to be the best buy I've seen described here to date. Lucky, lucky you. Awesome friend! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

happythenjaded said:


> Decided to go with a "Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves" theme with the solo ladies this year. Yay or nay? #GhoulPower? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 204098
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the quality...It didnt look this terrible on my phone LOL*



Ghouls want to have fun!


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Ghouls want to have fun!


I say we all work collaboratively on making a parody to "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun." Our title will be "Ghouls Just Wanna Have Fun!"


----------



## happythenjaded

If we dont get pictures tomorrow I fear whats left of our sanity will vanish forever, LOL.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> If we dont get pictures tomorrow I fear whats left of our sanity will vanish forever, LOL.


I know! 

You know what I am doing? Going through last years thread! I am at almost 2:00 AM of August 3 (and the Boneys are finally up...well, last year, LOL)


----------



## witchyone

Your displays are great! And I agree, more witches! I regret not getting the 2011 LED witch at the time, hopefully one of these years they'll do a re-release.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> If we dont get pictures tomorrow I fear whats left of our sanity will vanish forever, LOL.


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

grandma lise said:


> Your friend found 40 Boney Bunch pieces at a flea market and negociated their purchase at $5 each. That has to be the best buy I've seen described here to date. Lucky, lucky you. Awesome friend!
> 
> Lisa



Yes, my friend is pretty amazing. I have all of 2013 and 2012. All of 2010 except the ceramic houses. I need about 6 2011. I need most of 2008 and 2009 but I am working on it.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm dying to see some pics!! When I first start collecting I only wanted what I thought were the cute or pretty boneys, and I bought every bride & groom piece they offered each year. Now, I've gone to the opposite end of the collection and really appreciate the "weird" or unusual pieces more and don't really want any more bride & groom stuff. I'm excited to see what "Dying to See You" looks like. I already have 4 dogs and 2 cats, so I'm not sure I want any more of those either, but I guess everything hinges on those pics coming out soon. Getting antsy!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> Your displays are great! And I agree, more witches! I regret not getting the 2011 LED witch at the time, hopefully one of these years they'll do a re-release.


Thank you kindly Witchyone! 

I was on a hunt last year to get the 2011 LED witch for a decent price and I THINK I would up getting her for around $40-$45. Also, had a hard time finding the LED globe for a decent price but snagged one for a price I could live with.

I am glad I got the 2008-2009 pieces I got last year because looking at the prices I paid compared to the prices I see this year on eBay... phew!! LOL! I scored ! haha!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I'm dying to see some pics!! When I first start collecting I only wanted what I thought were the cute or pretty boneys, and I bought every bride & groom piece they offered each year. Now, I've gone to the opposite end of the collection and really appreciate the "weird" or unusual pieces more and don't really want any more bride & groom stuff. I'm excited to see what "Dying to See You" looks like. I already have 4 dogs and 2 cats, so I'm not sure I want any more of those either, but I guess everything hinges on those pics coming out soon. Getting antsy!!!!


I get the cat and dog pieces for my mom and the bride pieces for my sister. But I am not really a huge fan of them. I wind up getting them any way but, this year I am on a greater budget so I will only get the pieces I cant live without first then I will see whats left later on or just get them on eBay later. 

For those who dont know I was laid off last year from an extremely great paying job. I recently started working at a surgeons office and took a pay cut. So, I am getting things back together and can't buy every piece in the collection this year like I did last year (ESPECIALLY WITH NO COUPONS!!!!!).


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I get the cat and dog pieces for my mom and the bride pieces for my sister. But I am not really a huge fan of them. I wind up getting them any way but, this year I am on a greater budget so I will only get the pieces I cant live without first then I will see whats left later on or just get them on eBay later.
> 
> For those who dont know I was laid off last year from an extremely great paying job. I recently started working at a surgeons office and took a pay cut. So, I am getting things back together and can't buy every piece in the collection this year like I did last year (ESPECIALLY WITH NO COUPONS!!!!!).


Sorry about the lay off. I am glad you were able to get new one for this year's Boneys! I am still thinking we should see coupons.......PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE. YC, we can't buy as much with no coupons.


----------



## Mae

Spookywolf said:


> I'm dying to see some pics!! When I first start collecting I only wanted what I thought were the cute or pretty boneys, and I bought every bride & groom piece they offered each year. Now, I've gone to the opposite end of the collection and really appreciate the "weird" or unusual pieces more and don't really want any more bride & groom stuff. I'm excited to see what "Dying to See You" looks like. I already have 4 dogs and 2 cats, so I'm not sure I want any more of those either, but I guess everything hinges on those pics coming out soon. Getting antsy!!!!



I was the same way about the bride and groom pieces. I have moved away from them as well. I have all of the Bonesy and he will always be near the top of my must have list, but the cat will never have a home here. Poor thing.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I get the cat and dog pieces for my mom and the bride pieces for my sister. But I am not really a huge fan of them. I wind up getting them any way but, this year I am on a greater budget so I will only get the pieces I cant live without first then I will see whats left later on or just get them on eBay later.
> 
> For those who dont know I was laid off last year from an extremely great paying job. I recently started working at a surgeons office and took a pay cut. So, I am getting things back together and can't buy every piece in the collection this year like I did last year (ESPECIALLY WITH NO COUPONS!!!!!).


I feel your pain, Happy. My budget is tighter this year too and I won't be buying the whole line either. But hopefully we'll get some pics soon to help figure out what stays and what goes. The bigger pieces are a veto from me unless they look absolutely fabulous. Please, YC, no more gi-normous stuff like last year's train! I had to set that baby on the floor by the fireplace last year!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Sorry about the lay off. I am glad you were able to get new one for this year's Boneys! I am still thinking we should see coupons.......PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE. YC, we can't buy as much with no coupons.


Thank you! I now know what budget means and how to appreciate things more. I just am going to have to be more selective this year and buy in separate groups if things are left LOL. But this is good because I am so out of room LOL. But, I do have a few duplicates (nothing too thrilling or rare... sorry folks, lol!). 

I was just checking the bottoms of the 08/09 pieces and laughed at how cheap they were LOL! there is actually a clearance sticker on one of the pieces that was clearanced from $6.99 to $3.99..... oh what a dream!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> But this is good because I am so out of room LOL. But, I do have a few duplicates (nothing too thrilling or rare... sorry folks, lol!).
> 
> I was just checking the bottoms of the 08/09 pieces and laughed at how cheap they were LOL! there is actually a clearance sticker on one of the pieces that was clearanced from $6.99 to $3.99..... oh what a dream!


$3.99!!!!! Happy, you're killing me here!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I feel your pain, Happy. My budget is tighter this year too and I won't be buying the whole line either. But hopefully we'll get some pics soon to help figure out what stays and what goes. The bigger pieces are a veto from me unless they look absolutely fabulous. Please, YC, no more gi-normous stuff like last year's train! I had to set that baby on the floor by the fireplace last year!


It's nice to know I am not the only one with a budget LOL! If we dont get coupons I am REALLY screwed. 

Yes, i sooooooo agree... no more huge pieces!!! They are pricey and take up so much space. I love them but they're a pain LOL. More smaller pieces please!!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you! I now know what budget means and how to appreciate things more. I just am going to have to be more selective this year and buy in separate groups if things are left LOL. But this is good because I am so out of room LOL. But, I do have a few duplicates (nothing too thrilling or rare... sorry folks, lol!).
> 
> I was just checking the bottoms of the 08/09 pieces and laughed at how cheap they were LOL! there is actually a clearance sticker on one of the pieces that was clearanced from $6.99 to $3.99..... oh what a dream!


WOW about the clearance! Since I just became interested in Yankee Candle last year, all my pieces came from the Dec./January Semi-Annual Sale...all half off. Actually, I purchased the 2013 hearse about a month and a half ago when the summer SAS started at 75% off!  There were two left...


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> $3.99!!!!! Happy, you're killing me here!!


LOL I need to go double check which piece it was but I think it was the 2008 headless skeleton dude. I cant recall what I paid for him though. Probably $3.99 x's 30 LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> WOW about the clearance! Since I just became interested in Yankee Candle last year, all my pieces came from the Dec./January Semi-Annual Sale...all half off. Actually, I purchased the 2013 hearse about a month and a half ago when the summer SAS started at 75% off!  There were two left...


What a steal you got there!! 75% is fantastic!! Go Redsea, go!!


----------



## ninababy100109

Happy - sorry to hear about the lay off. It sucks - my spouse just lost a job and it hurts...
On a brighter note - I have a skeleton sitter that I'm not really interested in. If u wanna pm me with your address, I'll send it to u. Just pay for whatever the shipping is and we'll call it square... If you need...


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - sorry to hear about the lay off. It sucks - my spouse just lost a job and it hurts...
> On a brighter note - I have a skeleton sitter that I'm not really interested in. If u wanna pm me with your address, I'll send it to u. Just pay for whatever the shipping is and we'll call it square... If you need...


I am sorry to hear Nina! It's so hard in this economy to find a well paying job. I had my prior job for 4 years so when I was job hunting and they told me the "pay" I literally would laugh...........and they were serious, lol. So it took time and work but I found a job that pays better than most. 

That is so kind of you to offer. If I cannot locate the poor lads head I will def. PM you! Just hang on to him for me if you can!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> What a steal you got there!! 75% is fantastic!! Go Redsea, go!!


LOL! It is nice having those deals, but now that I am even crazier about the Bunch.....I don't think I can wait that long (what a risk too!)


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> I get the cat and dog pieces for my mom and the bride pieces for my sister. But I am not really a huge fan of them. I wind up getting them any way but, this year I am on a greater budget so I will only get the pieces I cant live without first then I will see whats left later on or just get them on eBay later.
> 
> For those who dont know I was laid off last year from an extremely great paying job. I recently started working at a surgeons office and took a pay cut. So, I am getting things back together and can't buy every piece in the collection this year like I did last year (ESPECIALLY WITH NO COUPONS!!!!!).


So sorry to here about the lay off, Happy. The same happened to me a few years ago while in the midst of buying my first home. There's no feeling like it, but it gets better!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I got one for you guys. What is the BB piece you had to pay the most (and you don't have to give a dollar amount) to get? For me, it was the Pumpkin Wagon, as I mentioned in an earlier post. The first one was shipped by some idiot Ebay seller that obviously didn't know what they were doing (or didn't care) and they packed it in a very flimsy amount of tissue paper inside a box that was thinner in cardboard than a shoe box. As soon as I picked it up off the porch you could hear ceramic bits tinkling all over the inside. It was totally shattered. Of course I had to pay shipping again to send it back to the seller and then go find another one from a different seller. If it wasn't for the fact that I had my heart set on getting that piece, I would have just said forget about it. But I now have my beloved wagon and I love all the detail on it. It was just very painful to get!


----------



## ninababy100109

Absolutely - no prob!


----------



## Spookywolf

Saw this while trolling Ebay today. Okay, first, I wouldn't pay this much for it, but have you ever seen/heard of this fence that they have displayed with it? What a cool idea! That's a nice way to add to the YC haunted house and gives me all kinds of ideas. I REALLY wanted to buy a house this year, but the bigger BB line might be taking the lion's share of my cash. But this just makes me want one even more!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Oh Spookywolf I'm so sorry to hear that. It makes me sick to my stomach when I get something I'm excited about & then hear it clattering around broken inside the box. Next time, if it's sent USPS, an easier thing to do is take the item in it's shipping box to your post office & tell them a damaged item (insurance) claim is being filed. They should give you a receipt with a number that you provide for the seller so they can file a claim. That way you don't have to ship it back!

Oh dear, I think I'm in denial about how much I've spent DDD: Probably the boney with an owl on each shoulder.

eta: Agreed, that fence is really cool. I've never seen it before either.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I got one for you guys. What is the BB piece you had to pay the most (and you don't have to give a dollar amount) to get? For me, it was the Pumpkin Wagon, as I mentioned in an earlier post. The first one was shipped by some idiot Ebay seller that obviously didn't know what they were doing (or didn't care) and they packed it in a very flimsy amount of tissue paper inside a box that was thinner in cardboard than a shoe box. As soon as I picked it up off the porch you could hear ceramic bits tinkling all over the inside. It was totally shattered. Of course I had to pay shipping again to send it back to the seller and then go find another one from a different seller. If it wasn't for the fact that I had my heart set on getting that piece, I would have just said forget about it. But I now have my beloved wagon and I love all the detail on it. It was just very painful to get!


Good question! Since I just got into Boneys end of last year, all mine have been 2013 and had some kind of sale associated with them (so, I can't really answer the question properly, oops.). I would think my Boney Prom Couple ended up costing the most. I will MOST DEFINITELY have a different/more realistic/better answer after this release when I begin to collect pieces from years past!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I got one for you guys. What is the BB piece you had to pay the most (and you don't have to give a dollar amount) to get? For me, it was the Pumpkin Wagon, as I mentioned in an earlier post. The first one was shipped by some idiot Ebay seller that obviously didn't know what they were doing (or didn't care) and they packed it in a very flimsy amount of tissue paper inside a box that was thinner in cardboard than a shoe box. As soon as I picked it up off the porch you could hear ceramic bits tinkling all over the inside. It was totally shattered. Of course I had to pay shipping again to send it back to the seller and then go find another one from a different seller. If it wasn't for the fact that I had my heart set on getting that piece, I would have just said forget about it. But I now have my beloved wagon and I love all the detail on it. It was just very painful to get!


So far I haven't bought any of my collection off of Ebay. Though currently there is a Victorian lady with carriage with a bid of $71.00. I am keeping my eye on that one. I have bought the organ player ( that is a really heavy piece) and the horse pulling the hearse. I don't remember what YC had those priced at. I imagine you were sick when you received those packages in the mail and just knew it was broken. I have bought or tried to buy two Dept 56 houses off of Ebay. One seller just wrapped the box in brown paper and shipped. You have to pack these things carefully, inside a larger box filled with packing peanuts and wrap the item in bubble wrap. Thankfully I had insisted on insurance so at least I got my money back. This happened to me twice. Glad you got your pumpkin wagon, I liked that piece and almost bought it but when I went back to the store it was gone.


----------



## Spookywolf

Ween12amEternal said:


> Oh Spookywolf I'm so sorry to hear that. It makes me sick to my stomach when I get something I'm excited about & then hear it clattering around broken inside the box. Next time, if it's sent USPS, an easier thing to do is take the item in it's shipping box to your post office & tell them a damaged item (insurance) claim is being filed. They should give you a receipt with a number that you provide for the seller so they can file a claim.
> 
> Oh dear, I think I'm in denial about how much I've spent DDD: Probably the boney with an owl on each shoulder.
> 
> eta: Agreed, that fence is really cool. I've never seen it before either.


So, even if the Ebayer seller asks for the return of the item, if the post office (this was USPS on the first shipment) gives you a claim number, then that's all the Ebayer seller needs to file their end of it? Well shoot, I wish I'd known that! Would have saved me, cause that wagon cost quite a bit to return to the seller. Very helpful info, Ween12amEternal! Thanks for the tip and I'll definitely remember that for next time!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> So sorry to here about the lay off, Happy. The same happened to me a few years ago while in the midst of buying my first home. There's no feeling like it, but it gets better!


Thank you for sharing with me-- it's tough but we just gotta get back up and keep going...start alllll over... LOL.


----------



## Mae

DarkSecret said:


> So far I haven't bought any of my collection off of Ebay. Though currently there is a Victorian lady with carriage with a bid of $71.00. I am keeping my eye on that one. I have bought the organ player ( that is a really heavy piece) and the horse pulling the hearse. I don't remember what YC had those priced at. I imagine you were sick when you received those packages in the mail and just knew it was broken. I have bought or tried to buy two Dept 56 houses off of Ebay. One seller just wrapped the box in brown paper and shipped. You have to pack these things carefully, inside a larger box filled with packing peanuts and wrap the item in bubble wrap. Thankfully I had insisted on insurance so at least I got my money back. This happened to me twice. Glad you got your pumpkin wagon, I liked that piece and almost bought it but when I went back to the store it was gone.



I've seen the entire Boney Band on Ebay a couple of times for $150 and have given it serious consideration, especially since my husband is a musician. If it ever comes around and I have the money on hand I'll spring for it. That will probably be my biggest Boney splurge.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Spookywolf said:


> So, even if the Ebayer seller asks for the return of the item, if the post office (this was USPS on the first shipment) gives you a claim number, then that's all the Ebayer seller needs to file their end of it? Well shoot, I wish I'd known that! Would have saved me, cause that wagon cost quite a bit to return to the seller. Very helpful info, Ween12amEternal! Thanks for the tip and I'll definitely remember that for next time!


Yep, you just explain returning's a hardship & that you prefer doing it that way. Then turn it in @ the PO & provide the seller with the number on the receipt. No matter what they say/claim, it's ~the seller's responsibility to get it safely to the buyer. Ebay doesn't want to bother with it, so if you're making an effort, they usually side with you.


----------



## myerman82

I leave for the store for a few hours and I come back to 5 pages of Boney Bunch talk. When that happens I feel like I'm in the dark until I catch up. lol I had to get away from the computer for awhile. I've editing and finishing up music for a Fall launch video next week. Glad to hear things are looking up for you happy. Nice to hear you get excited about the Boney Bunches again.


----------



## Mourning Glory

My biggest splurge was a 10 piece lot consisting of:
Last Call
2010 Candy Dish signed by Mark Cook
Play Dead Bonesy
4 Scarecrows
Witch tealight and Lantern
Haunted House tealight with spinning bats.

$69 after shipping. Money well spent!


----------



## happythenjaded

I am going to list the prices I paid for Boney's off eBay (those that I can locate the invoice for, total cost with shipping)

2012 Baby in carriage - $13.99 
Mr. Incredible Bones LED juggler- $28.00
Mr. Incredible Bones Trio lantern- $32.00
2011 Bat Jar Clinger- $10.00
2011 Bat votive holder- $12.00
2011 Cauldron Water Globe LED- $39.99
2009 Organ Player Burner- $41.99
2012 Dead Eye- $16.00
2009 Bones Jar Clinger- $30.00 
2010 Bride & Groom diffuser set- $19.99
2011 Elf - $5.99
2012 Candy Bowl- $25.00
2011 Luminary Candle- $28.50
2010 Candy Bowl- $22.00
2011 Reaper Shelf Sitter- $12.00
2009 Ballon Head- $45.00
2010 Haunted Mansion Jar Holder- $108.00
2010 Mr. Bones Mug- $5.00
2010 Headless Horseman - $29.99
2008 Headless Skeleton- $40.00 (Wowwwwww dont recall only paying $40.00 !!!!)
2011 Reaper Burner- $20.00
2012 Dead & Ferried Reaper- $18.00
2009 Boo Coffin- $30.60
2008 RIP Burner $70.00
2009 Stacked Heads- $46.99
2010 Tall Man Jar Holder- $38.00
2010 See/Speak/Hear No Evil LED set of three- $24.35
2009 Headless Pirate- $48.75
2008 Hearse Boney- $79.50
2010 Gothic Farmers- $54.99
2010 Couple In Bed- $20.00
2011 Boney Clause Votive Holder- $18.00
2011 Headless Sitter- $13.00
2013 Head Tart Warmer- $39.99 (Before I knew it would be available online for $10.00 with purchase of 5 tarts LOL)
2008 Aunt Hilda Lantern- $96.00
2008 Mother & Baby - $102.00
2012 Bonesy Graveyard Walk- $38.99


The rest of them were bought in sets on eBay or other sites/sellers.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I leave for the store for a few hours and I come back to 5 pages of Boney Bunch talk. When that happens I feel like I'm in the dark until I catch up. lol I had to get away from the computer for awhile. I've editing and finishing up music for a Fall launch video next week. Glad to hear things are looking up for you happy. Nice to hear you get excited about the Boney Bunches again.


Thanks my dear friend! Glad to have made a true friend in you through HF. You're a truly great person and I am lucky to call you a friend!


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> I am going to list the prices I paid for Boney's off eBay (those that I can locate the invoice for, total cost with shipping)
> 
> 2012 Baby in carriage - $13.99
> Mr. Incredible Bones LED juggler- $28.00
> Mr. Incredible Bones Trio lantern- $32.00
> 2011 Bat Jar Clinger- $10.00
> 2011 Bat votive holder- $12.00
> 2011 Cauldron Water Globe LED- $39.99
> 2009 Organ Player Burner- $41.99
> 2012 Dead Eye- $16.00
> 2009 Bones Jar Clinger- $30.00
> 2010 Bride & Groom diffuser set- $19.99
> 2011 Elf - $5.99
> 2012 Candy Bowl- $25.00
> 2011 Luminary Candle- $28.50
> 2010 Candy Bowl- $22.00
> 2011 Reaper Shelf Sitter- $12.00
> 2009 Ballon Head- $45.00
> 2010 Haunted Mansion Jar Holder- $108.00
> 2010 Mr. Bones Mug- $5.00
> 2010 Headless Horseman - $29.99
> 2008 Headless Skeleton- $40.00 (Wowwwwww dont recall only paying $40.00 !!!!)
> 2011 Reaper Burner- $20.00
> 2012 Dead & Ferried Reaper- $18.00
> 2009 Boo Coffin- $30.60
> 2008 RIP Burner $70.00
> 2009 Stacked Heads- $46.99
> 2010 Tall Man Jar Holder- $38.00
> 2010 See/Speak/Hear No Evil LED set of three- $24.35
> 2009 Headless Pirate- $48.75
> 2008 Hearse Boney- $79.50
> 2010 Gothic Farmers- $54.99
> 2010 Couple In Bed- $20.00
> 2011 Boney Clause Votive Holder- $18.00
> 2011 Headless Sitter- $13.00
> 2013 Head Tart Warmer- $39.99 (Before I knew it would be available online for $10.00 with purchase of 5 tarts LOL)
> 2008 Aunt Hilda Lantern- $96.00
> 2008 Mother & Baby - $102.00
> 2012 Bonesy Graveyard Walk- $38.99
> 
> 
> The rest of them were bought in sets on eBay or other sites/sellers.


These prices are not bad! Sorry to hear about your job, Happy, but I'm glad you found a new one! I'm trying to be better about budgeting this year. I went a little crazy last year and spent way more than I intended. Looking through your list, and based on what I'm seeing now, you got some really good deals! I'm annoyed with myself for not grabbing more pieces in 2011 and 2012 when I had the chance!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I am going to list the prices I paid for Boney's off eBay (those that I can locate the invoice for, total cost with shipping)
> 
> 2012 Baby in carriage - $13.99
> Mr. Incredible Bones LED juggler- $28.00
> Mr. Incredible Bones Trio lantern- $32.00
> 2011 Bat Jar Clinger- $10.00
> 2011 Bat votive holder- $12.00
> 2011 Cauldron Water Globe LED- $39.99
> 2009 Organ Player Burner- $41.99
> 2012 Dead Eye- $16.00
> 2009 Bones Jar Clinger- $30.00
> 2010 Bride & Groom diffuser set- $19.99
> 2011 Elf - $5.99
> 2012 Candy Bowl- $25.00
> 2011 Luminary Candle- $28.50
> 2010 Candy Bowl- $22.00
> 2011 Reaper Shelf Sitter- $12.00
> 2009 Ballon Head- $45.00
> 2010 Haunted Mansion Jar Holder- $108.00
> 2010 Mr. Bones Mug- $5.00
> 2010 Headless Horseman - $29.99
> 2008 Headless Skeleton- $40.00 (Wowwwwww dont recall only paying $40.00 !!!!)
> 2011 Reaper Burner- $20.00
> 2012 Dead & Ferried Reaper- $18.00
> 2009 Boo Coffin- $30.60
> 2008 RIP Burner $70.00
> 2009 Stacked Heads- $46.99
> 2010 Tall Man Jar Holder- $38.00
> 2010 See/Speak/Hear No Evil LED set of three- $24.35
> 2009 Headless Pirate- $48.75
> 2008 Hearse Boney- $79.50
> 2010 Gothic Farmers- $54.99
> 2010 Couple In Bed- $20.00
> 2011 Boney Clause Votive Holder- $18.00
> 2011 Headless Sitter- $13.00
> 2013 Head Tart Warmer- $39.99 (Before I knew it would be available online for $10.00 with purchase of 5 tarts LOL)
> 2008 Aunt Hilda Lantern- $96.00
> 2008 Mother & Baby - $102.00
> 2012 Bonesy Graveyard Walk- $38.99
> 
> 
> The rest of them were bought in sets on eBay or other sites/sellers.


Awesome! Do you have the Boney Claus (es)? That piece(s) is the first one I need to back-collect.


----------



## redsea

Oops! I just saw that you have Boney Claus listed! Oops!


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> These prices are not bad! Sorry to hear about your job, Happy, but I'm glad you found a new one! I'm trying to be better about budgeting this year. I went a little crazy last year and spent way more than I intended. Looking through your list, and based on what I'm seeing now, you got some really good deals! I'm annoyed with myself for not grabbing more pieces in 2011 and 2012 when I had the chance!


Thank you Witchyone! I was fortunate to find some great deals! I scored some great bulk sets also that I did not list. I had an amazing seller contact me to purchase her collection at such an amazing price and then ordered a lot from a few other sites. 

It's funny to see how the prices are starting to increase now that Halloween is approaching, LOL. sigh.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Oops! I just saw that you have Boney Claus listed! Oops!


Yes, I also have the one with the sled! I love the Christmas items, they are so great! I use them during Christmas also LOL!


----------



## witchyone

I think the piece I paid the most for was the pumpkin wagon, too. I'm partial to the farmer pieces - it's my married name - and the gothic couple is how I first came to know about and love the Boney Bunch. Although if I see one more headless farmer, I think I might scream. 

I also started just getting the pieces I found cute, but I do love the Victorian look of the 2008 and 2009 pieces. I just wish they were a little cheaper! I also love the Grim Reaper pieces. Dead and Ferried is going for a lot more now that I thought it would be. The cheapest I'm seeing it for is $34.99 before shipping. And I've been obsessed with the 2012 hearse, also going for a decent amount.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, I also have the one with the sled! I love the Christmas items, they are so great! I use them during Christmas also LOL!


That is a good idea! You can leave them right up and don't have to move them around until after Christmas. I just love them because I find it so interesting when something is a mix of two holidays in one. 

I just thought of a new Boney idea that I would love to see in the future....how about an amusement park theme? Imagine a merry go round with Boneys on the Boney horses!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> That is a good idea! You can leave them right up and don't have to move them around until after Christmas. I just love them because I find it so interesting when something is a mix of two holidays in one.
> 
> I just thought of a new Boney idea that I would love to see in the future....how about an amusement park theme? Imagine a merry go round with Boneys on the Boney horses!


That would be cool, like a dark carnival theme! Kinda like how America Horror Story is doing Freak Show this year!!


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you Witchyone! I was fortunate to find some great deals! I scored some great bulk sets also that I did not list. I had an amazing seller contact me to purchase her collection at such an amazing price and then ordered a lot from a few other sites.
> 
> It's funny to see how the prices are starting to increase now that Halloween is approaching, LOL. sigh.


I wonder if I should lay off eBaying until after Halloween.


----------



## redsea

witchyone said:


> I think the piece I paid the most for was the pumpkin wagon, too. I'm partial to the farmer pieces - it's my married name - and the gothic couple is how I first came to know about and love the Boney Bunch. Although if I see one more headless farmer, I think I might scream.
> 
> I also started just getting the pieces I found cute, but I do love the Victorian look of the 2008 and 2009 pieces. I just wish they were a little cheaper! I also love the Grim Reaper pieces. Dead and Ferried is going for a lot more now that I thought it would be. The cheapest I'm seeing it for is $34.99 before shipping. And I've been obsessed with the 2012 hearse, also going for a decent amount.


I really like the hearse too, I think the horse looks great (amongst the other details)!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/230839079833?nav=SEARCH

Here is one for 71 and free shipping if that is a decent price and you are interested.


----------



## Mae

witchyone said:


> I think the piece I paid the most for was the pumpkin wagon, too. I'm partial to the farmer pieces - it's my married name - and the gothic couple is how I first came to know about and love the Boney Bunch. Although if I see one more headless farmer, I think I might scream.
> 
> I also started just getting the pieces I found cute, but I do love the Victorian look of the 2008 and 2009 pieces. I just wish they were a little cheaper! I also love the Grim Reaper pieces. Dead and Ferried is going for a lot more now that I thought it would be. The cheapest I'm seeing it for is $34.99 before shipping. And I've been obsessed with the 2012 hearse, also going for a decent amount.


I wound up buying Dead and Ferried twice. My brother saw mine and had to have it. Luckily it hadn't sold out yet so it was easy for me to get my hands on.


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> I wonder if I should lay off eBaying until after Halloween.


Well, the find I have found is that most sellers wait until around this time to post their BB items, so you see a lot of the more rare pieces. But, you get better deals after Halloween, lol. So... I would just stalk eBay and see what may pop up for a great deal.


----------



## redsea

witchyone said:


> I wonder if I should lay off eBaying until after Halloween.


I didn't think of that, but the holiday coming up could be a factor in higher prices....I know Lisa told me that the Boney Claus piece seemed a little high in price at the moment.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Well, the find I have found is that most sellers wait until around this time to post their BB items, so you see a lot of the more rare pieces. But, you get better deals after Halloween, lol. So... I would just stalk eBay and see what may pop up for a great deal.


Stalking is a good tip! I believe there is a button for "newly listed" items, so you can snag a good deal right when it goes up!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I didn't think of that, but the holiday coming up could be a factor in higher prices....I know Lisa told me that the Boney Claus piece seemed a little high in price at the moment.


Yeah they seemed pretty cheap last year at this time... you just never know what a difference a year can make in BB prices and demand LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Stalking is a good tip! I believe there is a button for "newly listed" items, so you can snag a good deal right when it goes up!


YES! Refresh that sucker non-stop LOL!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah they seemed pretty cheap last year at this time... you just never know what a difference a year can make in BB prices and demand LOL.


LOL, maybe I should just ask Mr. Claus himself to get me a Boney Claus this year.........


----------



## witchyone

redsea said:


> I really like the hearse too, I think the horse looks great (amongst the other details)!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/230839079833?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Here is one for 71 and free shipping if that is a decent price and you are interested.


Ooh, that is a good price - thanks! I just might buy it.


----------



## redsea

witchyone said:


> Ooh, that is a good price - thanks! I just might buy it.


No problem. Glad I could help!


----------



## witchyone

Mae said:


> I wound up buying Dead and Ferried twice. My brother saw mine and had to have it. Luckily it hadn't sold out yet so it was easy for me to get my hands on.


That was so nice of you to give him yours!


----------



## grandma lise

Happythenjaded, you did really well last year, and you have eight that I don't have! I'd like to back collect those Boney Jar Clingers from 2009. I think there were two but I can only find a picture of one. Glad to hear you're working again. My last day in my job will be July 25th or August 15th. I'll find out next week. I've got $200 coming from my Mom - (b'day and Christmas money) - so that will help. I can't imagine not keeping up my collection!

I'll skip the bride and groom, the cat, the dog, and a few other pieces for now from the 2014 collection, but there's still so many I want. This year's collection is second in size only to 2011. Yankee Candle went BIG this year!

Lisa


----------



## Mae

witchyone said:


> That was so nice of you to give him yours!


At first it wasn't a big deal, but my cemetery just wasn't the same with out him. I love the tombstones from the dollar store.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

redsea said:


> I know!
> 
> You know what I am doing? Going through last years thread! I am at almost 2:00 AM of August 3 (and the Boneys are finally up...well, last year, LOL)


I did that the other night.... well it took a few nights. It's my first Party and I was not sure what to expect.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I did that the other night.... well it took a few nights. It's my first Party and I was not sure what to expect.


There are some moments in that thread where we all seem really high...or sleep deprived...or both.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> There are some moments in that thread where we all seem really high...or sleep deprived...or both.


Hahaha!  The one thing I did notice was a lot of the same anticipation. The not knowing. Although there was a coupon last year. That's killing me over here!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happythenjaded, you did really well last year, and you have eight that I don't have! I'd like to back collect those Boney Jar Clingers from 2009. I think there were two but I can only find a picture of one. Glad to hear you're working again. My last day in my job will be July 25th or August 15th. I'll find out next week. I've got $200 coming from my Mom - (b'day and Christmas money) - so that will help. I can't imagine not keeping up my collection!
> 
> I'll skip the bride and groom, the cat, the dog, and a few other pieces for now from the 2014 collection, but there's still so many I want. This year's collection is second in size only to 2011. Yankee Candle went BIG this year!
> 
> Lisa


I have many more but I didnt list the items that were purchased in groups or from other sites/sellers. 

Are you being laid off as well, if I may ask Lisa? 

Thats so good that your mum is coming to the rescue!! Bless her!! LOL. Seems like we are both skipping the same pieces!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> There are some moments in that thread where we all seem really high...or sleep deprived...or both.


We blamed everything on Ke$ha last year LOL!! That damn glitter. How does one remove glitter from the flocking flock?


----------



## redsea

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I did that the other night.... well it took a few nights. It's my first Party and I was not sure what to expect.


It was fun looking through! Today I spent about an hour looking through the early August portion of it.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

happythenjaded said:


> We blamed everything on Ke$ha last year LOL!! That damn glitter. How does one remove glitter from the flocking flock?


Don't forget the headless faceless farmer


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> We blamed everything on Ke$ha last year LOL!! That damn glitter. How does one remove glitter from the flocking flock?


We blamed everything on Ks$ha, headless farmers, faceless babies, sharpies, even eBay sellers. lol


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome to the forum Mrs. Voorhees! Glad you found us. How did you get started collecting the Boney Bunch?

Spookywolf, the first and most expensive piece I bought on Ebay was Bride and Groom 2008 for $150. Second was probably one of two 2009 pieces, wedding cake or the spider jar holder. Still need the four arm tea light holder from that year, but I think I waited too long.  

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Welcome to the forum Mrs. Voorhees! Glad you found us. How did you get started collecting the Boney Bunch?
> 
> Spookywolf, the first and most expensive piece I bought on Ebay was Bride and Groom 2008 for $150. Second was probably one of two 2009 pieces, wedding cake or the spider jar holder. Still need the four arm tea light holder from that year, but I think I waited too long.
> 
> Lisa


Best of luck finding one at a good price Lisa! 

I forgot to welcome you Mrs. Voorhees! Welcome!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

grandma lise said:


> Welcome to the forum Mrs. Voorhees! Glad you found us. How did you get started collecting the Boney Bunch?
> 
> Spookywolf, the first and most expensive piece I bought on Ebay was Bride and Groom 2008 for $150. Second was probably one of two 2009 pieces, wedding cake or the spider jar holder. Still need the four arm tea light holder from that year, but I think I waited too long.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the welcome!  I actually saw a photo of a piece and fell over! I have been using Yankee Candles forever. I buy them for all the women in my life and not once did I see them. I'm still pretty devastated over it, but better late than never


----------



## Countess Dracula

If all holds true certainly looks like a big boney year ... 18, wow that's a lot of new Boneys. I am glad to see that it looks like a lot to choose from. I tend to only buy a few pieces, the ones that really grab me. So far, I'm interested in the Boney cat, Boney dog, and Boney Pet Cemetary. Might buy one or two more pieces but that depends on seeing them in person ( or pix ). I need to limit my spending a bit this year because we are currently in the shopping stage for our new house. Hope to be settled and moved in by October. Can't wait to decorate the new house. With more space perhaps I could leave out a few Boneys each year. We currently live in an apartment and I have to put them in storage each year.


----------



## redsea

Countess Dracula said:


> If all holds true certainly looks like a big boney year ... 18, wow that's a lot of new Boneys. I am glad to see that it looks like a lot to choose from. I tend to only buy a few pieces, the ones that really grab me. So far, I'm interested in the Boney cat, Boney dog, and Boney Pet Cemetary. Might buy one or two more pieces but that depends on seeing them in person ( or pix ). I need to limit my spending a bit this year because we are currently in the shopping stage for our new house. Hope to be settled and moved in by October. Can't wait to decorate the new house. With more space perhaps I could leave out a few Boneys each year. We currently live in an apartment and I have to put them in storage each year.


You picked some good ones! I am really looking forward to the pet cemetery too, that should be so cute!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> I have many more but I didnt list the items that were purchased in groups or from other sites/sellers.
> 
> Are you being laid off as well, if I may ask Lisa?
> 
> Thats so good that your mum is coming to the rescue!! Bless her!! LOL. Seems like we are both skipping the same pieces!


No, I gave notice in March. Worked with the organization for 20 years. I'll miss the job but not the stress and ridiculously low pay. It's good to hear you and others here describe being on the other side of this. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I actually saw a photo of a piece and fell over! I have been using Yankee Candles forever. I buy them for all the women in my life and not once did I see them. I'm still pretty devastated over it, but better late than never


Mrs. Voorhees, which piece was it that you saw in the photo?!

Lisa


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

grandma lise said:


> Mrs. Voorhees, which piece was it that you saw in the photo?!
> 
> Lisa


Frank and his Bride... Sigh. Honestly it's so beautiful. I just adore it. I think most of us can say it's just a wonderful piece. I love Halloween! I love classic halloween.


----------



## gloomycatt

Dear YC next year please make an Alice in wonderland piece. And a white rabbit. And a Cheshire cat


----------



## grandma lise

I know exactly what you mean Mrs. Voorhees. I've told this story many times. When I somehow stumbled upon the 2008 Boney Bunch collection online, a week or so after their release, I couldn't stop giggling. The next morning I got up and bought all but the Bride and Groom - (it sold out overnight). Mark Cook is a wonderful artist, and I agree, Frankenstein and Bride is one of his finest pieces to date. 

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm torn on getting another bride and groom piece...I have all the other ones but haven't displayed them in 3 years. I got the reissue last year of the 2008 piece but only opened it to make sure nothing was broken.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Decided to go with a "Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves" theme with the solo ladies this year. Yay or nay? #GhoulPower? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 204098
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the quality...It didnt look this terrible on my phone LOL*


The Victorian pieces in this display are my favorites, and I own none of them. I am so jealous, LOL! Love the theme!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> instead of making us fight over items, YC stores should limit purchases to one of a kind of a boney on preview day. PERIOD> One train, one submarine, one frankenbride. It's not right for them to let one person wipe out the inventory with others waiting patiently/politely to purchase the same items.
> 
> YANKEE CANDLE, are you LISTENING????


I agree! It would leave a lot more pieces to spread the joy around!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There was so much chatter yesterday, I couldn't possibly reply to everyone's post! It's nice to see other Boney lovers so excited about the upcoming releases. Welcome to all of the new members, and here's hoping we get some juicy Boney info today! It's the 21st!


----------



## Kitty

Mrs. Voorhees, 
Welcome to HF! YC online have had BB pieces listed last year before the Preview Party. Hope so this year!
Frank & Bride is one of my favorites.

Is anyone still collecting Mr. Bones & Friends? I am still. 

Kitty


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Mrs. Voorhees,
> Welcome to HF! YC online have had BB pieces listed last year before the Preview Party. Hope so this year!
> Frank & Bride is one of my favorites.
> 
> Is anyone still collecting Mr. Bones & Friends? I am still.
> 
> Kitty


Kitty, I tried looking for pictures of Mr. Bones yesterday but couldn't find any. Do you have any?  

I do not have any since I am fairly new, but they sound fun.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There was so much chatter yesterday, I couldn't possibly reply to everyone's post! It's nice to see other Boney lovers so excited about the upcoming releases. Welcome to all of the new members, and here's hoping we get some juicy Boney info today! It's the 21st!


Let's hope, let's hope, let's hope! I will keep my eyes open for more info!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> I know exactly what you mean Mrs. Voorhees. I've told this story many times. When I somehow stumbled upon the 2008 Boney Bunch collection online, a week or so after their release, I couldn't stop giggling. The next morning I got up and bought all but the Bride and Groom - (it sold out overnight). Mark Cook is a wonderful artist, and I agree, Frankenstein and Bride is one of his finest pieces to date.
> 
> Lisa


The collection makes me laugh too, like the signage they had up last year. One of the posters said "Look Who's Home for the Holidays!" I just thought that was so funny since it reminded me of the Christmas song "There Is No Place Like Home for the Holidays." I was thinking.....wrong holiday! lol


----------



## Kitty

Ebay sellers watch HF, too. It is best to PM friends info so we do not pay scalper price.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Ebay sellers watch HF, too. It is best to PM friends info so we do not pay scalper price.


Hi Kitty!  I just want to make sure I don't post something I shouldn't. What is an example of something that shouldn't be public? Thank you!


----------



## Spookywolf

My internet went out yesterday evening (argh! that better not happen when the online stuff comes out!!) and I come back to a TON of BB discussion.  You can tell the launch is coming soon! So to catch up some of what I missed....

Welcome to the BB thread Mrs. Voorhees. 

Happy, that back-collect list is amazing and you are truly the Jedi Master of aftermarket deal making, LOL! You got some steals on some of those pieces and I'm a very jelly Wolf! 

12 days til Boney Bunch time!  Can you believe it's creeping up that fast? And I just realized I only have one more paycheck to save up for the big splurge!  Is it bad that I was actually laying in bed last night thinking about the Boney Bunch, LOL! Everyone get out your lucky Boney piece and rub it for luck that we see pics in the next few days! And please, oh please, COUPONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Look who finally arrived and in one piece! My mail carrier was dropping it her off just as I was leaving for work so I had to bring the package with me to open or I would be worrying all day!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Mrs. Voorhees,
> Welcome to HF! YC online have had BB pieces listed last year before the Preview Party. Hope so this year!
> Frank & Bride is one of my favorites.
> 
> Is anyone still collecting Mr. Bones & Friends? I am still.
> 
> Kitty


I love the Mr. Bones stuff but have a hard time finding them. I did just order a salt & pepper shaker set from one of the links you provided (Thank you!!) so I'll post pics as soon as I get them. The price was pretty good too compared to what they go for on Ebay.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> My internet went out yesterday evening (argh! that better not happen when the online stuff comes out!!) and I come back to a TON of BB discussion.  You can tell the launch is coming soon! So to catch up some of what I missed....
> 
> Welcome to the BB thread Mrs. Voorhees.
> 
> Happy, that back-collect list is amazing and you are truly the Jedi Master of aftermarket deal making, LOL! You got some steals on some of those pieces and I'm a very jelly Wolf!
> 
> 12 days til Boney Bunch time!  Can you believe it's creeping up that fast? And I just realized I only have one more paycheck to save up for the big splurge!  Is it bad that I was actually laying in bed last night thinking about the Boney Bunch, LOL! Everyone get out your lucky Boney piece and rub it for luck that we see pics in the next few days! And please, oh please, COUPONS!!!!!!!


Hi Spookywolf! 12 days, wow, it is coming fast! That is less than two weeks!  I don't think it is bad that you are thinking about them at night, lol, I'm sure I have done it too. YES, coupons please!


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> Look who finally arrived and in one piece! My mail carrier was dropping it her off just as I was leaving for work so I had to bring the package with me to open or I would be worrying all day!


Fantastic! She looks great! I am so glad she made the trip okay.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Look who finally arrived and in one piece! My mail carrier was dropping it her off just as I was leaving for work so I had to bring the package with me to open or I would be worrying all day!


Awh, she's a good one, Mourning Glory! Congratulations!! Just in time to add to the new line coming up too!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> 12 days til Boney Bunch time!  Can you believe it's creeping up that fast? And I just realized I only have one more paycheck to save up for the big splurge!  Is it bad that I was actually laying in bed last night thinking about the Boney Bunch, LOL! Everyone get out your lucky Boney piece and rub it for luck that we see pics in the next few days! And please, oh please, COUPONS!!!!!!!


I'm right there with you. I was actually woke up in the middle of the night thinking about them. Thats enough HF before bed!


----------



## grandma lise

For those interested in seeing the older Mr. Bones & Friends (and Boney Bunch), here's a link... https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ Scroll to the bottom.

Mourning Glory, congrats on your Witch. She looks great!

Lisa


----------



## mdna2014

I hate you for having the 2 2008 pieces....


----------



## mdna2014

happythenjaded said:


> So another idea I had was to do a Headless Boney Bunch theme? *INTENTIONAL HEADLESS BONEYS* LOL!
> 
> View attachment 204115
> 
> 
> *Again, I apologize for the quality....idk what is going on here....LOL*


I hate you for having the 2 gals from 2008!


----------



## mdna2014

I am getting antsy for 2014. Here is last years display.


----------



## mdna2014

*Boney bunch 2013*







bunch 

i am getting antsy to start my 2014 display:d


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

grandma lise said:


> For those interested in seeing the older Mr. Bones & Friends (and Boney Bunch), here's a link... https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ Scroll to the bottom.
> 
> Mourning Glory, congrats on your Witch. She looks great!
> 
> Lisa


I would love to have any of these! Even just 2012 2011 ones would Rock! If anyone is selling any let me know  

I found two interesting posts on bbl page. A lady posted that they are pretty expensive. Pet cemetery is $59.99 

Also someone posted "WELCOME" code $10 off $20 expires 9/6???? 

Thanks for all the Welcomes. 

I don't know about you but screw butterflies I have a bunch of rabid bats flying in my Tummy. I'm so excited! 

We need some pictures and coupons stat!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 204213
> bunch
> 
> i am getting antsy to start my 2014 display:d


Gorgeous!! I love the moon! 

Is that ikea? I'm wanting to pick up some shelves to display my pieces.


----------



## happythenjaded

MDNA- thank you! I love the 08/09 pieces and if I had more I would share lol! 

Your display is great!!


----------



## happythenjaded

$59.99 with a $20 off $45 would work. But if not then no. Lol


----------



## witchyone

And it looks like Dawn of the Dead is a jar topper, per the same person who mentioned the pricing.


----------



## happythenjaded

They would make her a jar topper lol ..... Grrrr


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 204213
> bunch
> 
> i am getting antsy to start my 2014 display:d


Holy Moley, mdna2014! This display is AWESOME! Wow!


----------



## witchyone

I really hope they'll be a coupon. $59.99 is a lot for a large jar holder, no matter how cool it is.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I thought I read where Dawn of the Dead was a jar holder? That would be so much better than a jar topper. I prefer the double-wick large tumbler candles and tarts to the jar candles, so I really don't need toppers. 

Wow, I was hoping the Pet Cemetary was a re release of the Bonesy graveyard jar holder.  I wonder why it is so darn expensive? Usually the only piece around that much is the Haunted Mansion. I am stumped. If the price is accurate, that thing better be awesome.


----------



## mdna2014

Thank You. I do it different every year. Shelves are from IKEA. I have to buy a new one every year. This year I am going to pick and choose the ones I put out because I just do not have the room anymore  It is sad but it will be fun to re-visit them in a few years.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I thought I read where Dawn of the Dead was a jar holder? That would be so much better than a jar topper. I prefer the double-wick large tumbler candles and tarts to the jar candles, so I really don't need toppers.
> 
> Wow, I was hoping the Boney Graveyard was a re release of the Bonesy graveyard jar holder.  I wonder why it is so darn expensive? Usually the only piece around that much is the Haunted Mansion. I am stumped. If the price is accurate, that thing better be awesome.


I believe the $59.99 because doesn't LeMax charge that for their stuff and get it?? I think YC has decided that we will spend a lot of money on the BOneys...what they don't know is we CAN get Boney glut and back off, too. Yeah, for $60, it better be spectacular...but maybe it is! I DO love my $40 train!


----------



## mdna2014

Thanks man. I like what you have too! Great Job!


----------



## mdna2014

happythenjaded said:


> MDNA- thank you! I love the 08/09 pieces and if I had more I would share lol!
> 
> Your display is great!!


Thanks so much! I like what you have as well. Great Job!


----------



## mdna2014

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the moon!
> 
> Is that ikea? I'm wanting to pick up some shelves to display my pieces.


Thank You. I do it different every year. Shelves are from IKEA. I have to buy a new one every year. This year I am going to pick and choose the ones I put out because I just do not have the room anymore It is sad but it will be fun to re-visit them in a few years.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Holy Moley, mdna2014! This display is AWESOME! Wow!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## mdna2014

*Boney Bunch Wedding Display 2013*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just found the post on BBL with the price range from that lady ($14.99 to $59.99). I can't find where I thought I read that Dawn of the Dead was a jar holder? Here's hoping. *crosses fingers*

DH was already talking about how big the mansions are, as I have yet to purchase one yet. If the Pet Cemetery is as huge, we are gonna be in trouble!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> Thank you so very much!


mdna2014, I saw your other displays. You make all of your Boneys look GOOD. YC needs you, and they and IKEA should be paying you for helping sell their wares!


----------



## Countess Dracula

redsea said:


> You picked some good ones! I am really looking forward to the pet cemetery too, that should be so cute!


I'm definitely pretty excited for those three. I can't wait to see pix of them. It's funny each year I seem to like the pieces that are not the most popular. Seems like I have my eye on one or two that seem pretty popular this year


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> mdna2014, I saw your other displays. You make all of your Boneys look GOOD. YC needs you, and they and IKEA should be paying you for helping sell their wares!


LOL! Don't I wish! I really do appreciate your compliments 
I will be adding more pics later.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> I believe the $59.99 because doesn't LeMax charge that for their stuff and get it?? I think YC has decided that we will spend a lot of money on the BOneys...what they don't know is we CAN get Boney glut and back off, too. Yeah, for $60, it better be spectacular...but maybe it is! I DO love my $40 train!


I couldn't agree more. I bet now that YC is going to release a coupon. They just have already figured the discount into their prices, and raised them accordingly.


----------



## mdna2014

*Boney bunch 2012*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> LOL! Don't I wish! I really do appreciate your compliments
> I will be adding more pics later.


I can't wait to see them! It makes me so excited for late summer and fall. I don't have all of mine out, but I am going to light one of my LED votives in my 2011 Gothic Farmer couple, and pray to the Boney gods for pictures today.


----------



## mdna2014

*Boney bunch 2013*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014, Love it! Love it! Love it! If you are setting up from scratch this year, you have a lot of work to do! Well worth it, though!


----------



## mdna2014

*Black cats 2013*







my black cats display 2013


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just found the post on BBL with the price range from that lady ($14.99 to $59.99). I can't find where I thought I read that Dawn of the Dead was a jar holder? Here's hoping. *crosses fingers*
> 
> DH was already talking about how big the mansions are, as I have yet to purchase one yet. If the Pet Cemetary is as huge, we are gonna be in trouble!


I'm definitely holding out hope for a jar holder, too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Dawn of the Dead sounds like such a unique piece, not one that should be limited in size and function, like a candle topper.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

*wails loudly* why can't *I* find the price list???


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I can't wait to see them! It makes me so excited for late summer and fall. I don't have all of mine out, but I am going to light one of my LED votives in my 2011 Gothic Farmer couple, and pray to the Boney gods for pictures today.


Lol! I did put out my Pumpkin People piece on saturday....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> *wails loudly* why can't *I* find the price list???


From what I can find, there isn't an actual published price list. She just mentioned a range (her comments are on the left side of the BBL page, under the photos section).


----------



## sassymom616

witchyone said:


> And it looks like Dawn of the Dead is a jar topper, per the same person who mentioned the pricing.


 I''m looking on BBL page and I don't see where the person mentions price or jar topper... under what post do you see? lol I think I've read them all! haha. thanks


----------



## Lucy08

sassymom616 said:


> I''m looking on BBL page and I don't see where the person mentions price or jar topper... under what post do you see? lol I think I've read them all! haha. thanks


Look to the left under posts by others, she said it's a jar topper.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> mdna2014, Love it! Love it! Love it! If you are setting up from scratch this year, you have a lot of work to do! Well worth it, though!



I change it up every year so I will be doing that the preview weekend. Thanks for the LOVE!


----------



## sassymom616

Lucy08 said:


> Look to the left under posts by others, she said it's a jar topper.


Thank you!! I see it now! Hmmm....


----------



## Lucy08

sassymom616 said:


> Thank you!! I see it now! Hmmm....



Welcome! I missed it the first time I looked too. I really hope we get pictures soon. The prices are WAY too high this year. A cat and dog for $14.99 a piece?? Crazy.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> I believe the $59.99 because doesn't LeMax charge that for their stuff and get it?? I think YC has decided that we will spend a lot of money on the BOneys...what they don't know is we CAN get Boney glut and back off, too. Yeah, for $60, it better be spectacular...but maybe it is! I DO love my $40 train!


I don't even buy the $60 Lemax pieces without a good coupon/deal. And they light up and move and yell at me. Well, I turn the sound off on most of them, but I have the option for them to yell at me for $60!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> From what I can find, there isn't an actual published price list. She just mentioned a range (her comments are on the left side of the BBL page, under the photos section).


tyvm. that cemetery is gonna have to be something else for me to pay $60 for it.


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> Thank You. I do it different every year. Shelves are from IKEA. I have to buy a new one every year. This year I am going to pick and choose the ones I put out because I just do not have the room anymore  It is sad but it will be fun to re-visit them in a few years.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Your display is awesome. You put mine to shame. Now I need to get to IKEA and get some of THOSE shelves. My detolf (i think that's how you spell it) shelves went up in price again. They are now $65 each. If those are cheaper I see my complete collection coming out to be displayed this year. Great job.


----------



## witchyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> tyvm. that cemetery is gonna have to be something else for me to pay $60 for it.


Seriously. It better come with a cloning device so I can make more of them to sell on eBay.


----------



## Lucy08

As of now, I really can't see spending $60 on a Boney!! It had better light up, spin, and play music for that price!!!! I may go on a recon mission out to the mall tonight. One employee told me a couple weeks ago that she didn't know anything but if she did she'd tell me. She thought the secret squirrel routine was ridiculous. So, cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> tyvm. that cemetery is gonna have to be something else for me to pay $60 for it.


Me too. I still have to get the 2012 Bonesy Graveyard piece, which I sadly missed out on in 2012. I am going to have to like this one better, to get it first. As much as it costs, I can get scalped on eBay for the 2012 piece, for about the same amount of money.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> As of now, I really can't see spending $60 on a Boney!! It had better light up, spin, and play music for that price!!!! I may go on a recon mission out to the mall tonight. One employee told me a couple weeks ago that she didn't know anything but if she did she'd tell me. She thought the secret squirrel routine was ridiculous. So, cross your fingers for me!


Good luck, and thank you! *crosses fingers*


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> For those interested in seeing the older Mr. Bones & Friends (and Boney Bunch), here's a link... https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ Scroll to the bottom.
> 
> Mourning Glory, congrats on your Witch. She looks great!
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa...where were they sold? Didn't think they were at YC? Thanks! (You were talking about the ones at the bottom from 2010, right?)


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lucy08 said:


> As of now, I really can't see spending $60 on a Boney!! It had better light up, spin, and play music for that price!!!! I may go on a recon mission out to the mall tonight. One employee told me a couple weeks ago that she didn't know anything but if she did she'd tell me. She thought the secret squirrel routine was ridiculous. So, cross your fingers for me!


So I called Williamsburg, my local store and customer service. As of now they did say yes more expensive and the only coupon they know of was the one that starts after the event. One given in store and one via email. They said stores should be sending out invites next week. They also each said that candy dishes will be limited one per person! I am so excited. I begged them to limit pieces and pass the word to corporate. Especially opening weekend. It sucks as a collector to constantly be worried about resellers taking everything. 

This is going to be my first time and I am hoping I can have a fun time not feel like I am going into battle haha 

Lastly they did say they will know more this week. I'm still hoping for a coupon.

Lucy I'm hoping you will get more info!


----------



## redsea

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> So I called Williamsburg, my local store and customer service. As of now they did say yes more expensive and the only coupon they know of was the one that starts after the event. One given in store and one via email. They said stores should be sending out invites next week. They also each said that candy dishes will be limited one per person! I am so excited. I begged them to limit pieces and pass the word to corporate. Especially opening weekend. It sucks as a collector to constantly be worried about resellers taking everything.
> 
> This is going to be my first time and I am hoping I can have a fun time not feel like I am going into battle haha
> 
> Lastly they did say they will know more this week. I'm still hoping for a coupon.
> 
> Lucy I'm hoping you will get more info!


Oh my! I hope they don't increase prices, especially by that much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> So I called Williamsburg, my local store and customer service. As of now they did say yes more expensive and the only coupon they know of was the one that starts after the event. One given in store and one via email. They said stores should be sending out invites next week. They also each said that candy dishes will be limited one per person! I am so excited. I begged them to limit pieces and pass the word to corporate. Especially opening weekend. It sucks as a collector to constantly be worried about resellers taking everything.
> 
> This is going to be my first time and I am hoping I can have a fun time not feel like I am going into battle haha
> 
> Lastly they did say they will know more this week. I'm still hoping for a coupon.
> 
> Lucy I'm hoping you will get more info!


Thanks so much for letting us know! I can't believe they wouldn't release a coupon for the premiere event, especially with the higher prices we are looking at right now. From the price range I saw on BBL, they are already incorporating a potential coupon into their new BB prices this year. Retailers do this all the time. They jack the prices up, so that when they go on "sale," or there is a good coupon available, the buyer thinks he/she is getting a deal. But really, the item is just getting to the price point the merchant originally intended.


----------



## Lucy08

New info up on Boney Bunch Love Facebook! Descriptions, but no pics yet.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for letting us know! I can't believe they wouldn't release a coupon for the premiere event, especially with the higher prices we are looking at right now. From the price range I saw on BBL, they are already incorporating a potential coupon into their new BB' prices this year. Retailers do this all the time; jack the prices up, so that when they go on "sale," or there is a good coupon available, the buyer thinks he/she is getting a deal, but really, the item is just getting at the price point the merchant originally intended.


I'm still holding out that there may be a coupon. To be honest I don't know how much they know and how much they are really able to tell me especially over the phone. I think Lucy who has built a relationship with her store probably will get more info. Plus my local store doesn't even know what time the store is opening. They will know more this week they said. 

I think corporate has scared them with the threat of losing their job if they talk so they aren't comfortable saying anything. The limit on the candy dish was a big win in my book. I did ask customer service if online orders will be getting the dish or if only in store and she said she didn't know :/


----------



## Lucy08

So I have seen pics and trust me, you'll not be dissappointed!
Yankee has done an amazing job with these new pieces! The details are absolutely fantastic! 

The Frankenstein Bride and Groom will be available online only again this year ($19.99) as well as a Ghoul Bus ($39.99) and Wake the Dead (yawning boney!) ($16.99). 

Pet Cemetery is online only as well ($59.99). (Boney man walking Bonesy at the gates of cemetary and behind the gates is a tart warmer!

Jar Holders:
Boney Family ($29.99) - this is the Snow White one from last year 
Graves Dug Why You Wait (guy holding shovel leaning against tombstome)($24.99) 

Jar Topper:
Dawn of the Dead girl with black hair black bow with Bonesy at her side. ($12.99) 

Taper Holders:
Wedding couple Boney holding chalices. ($24.99) 
Hear No evil See No evil 4 heads($24.99) 

Tealight Holders:
Bonesy (paws on pumpkin ) ($14.99) 
Baby Highchair (messy food bowl!) ($19.99) 
Fish & Boat ($19.99) - Boney holding a BIG skeleton fish 
Dead End Zone ($19.99) - Football player holding head as a football! 
Drop Dead Gorgeous ($19.99) - woman with fancy dress
"Eye Phone" (boney holding eyeball phone)($19.99) 

Votive Holders:
Bone Tired Cat (lying down) ($7.99) 
Bird Plane (think submarine!)($29.99) 
Boney & Clyde ($24.99) - 1920's type gangster car (the 3d look that went into this is insane!)
Dying to See You LED (boney holding his eyes and the actual sockets of his eyes light up!) ($24.99) 
Taxi orange cab ($19.99)

Along with the Boneys, LOTS of witch stuff.

Candy Corn and Witches Brew are back along with Ghostly Treats (gooey toasted marshmallow)


----------



## Lucy08

The above is from BBL Facebook!


----------



## myerman82

I can't believe these pieces are going up in price again. I thought last year was bad enough. This is what happens when quality goes down, the price goes up. They figure they can get these made elsewhere a little cheaper and they raise the price to increase their profit. I find it hard to believe the newer piece are made at the same factory as the 2008 pieces. 
$60 for a boney bunch piece!!!! I think the huge double tart warmer was only $39.99. If there isn't a coupon then they can forget about these things selling like hot cakes this year. The scalpers can have them. Bath & Body Works did that with their candles this year and no one is biting so they decide to keep their 2 for 22 sale. It's a sneaky way for them to make more money when they aren't on sale.


----------



## redsea

Boney Bunch Love has now posted her take on the new pieces!


----------



## redsea

Oops, I am too late, lol!


----------



## Lucy08

Quite a few of them sound promising! Very curious to see the taxi cab. Must see them all first before I make any decisions. Really bummed we don't have coupons.


----------



## myerman82

Without coupons that makes a little under $450 worth of Boney Bunches this year.


----------



## redsea

I am really excited about all of them, but won't be able to purchase many without coupons. I am still holding out for a twenty off forty-five in our emails at some point.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Without coupons that makes a little under $450 worth of Boney Bunches this year.


Crazy, there is no way I am spending that kind of money! Will get any must haves the day of the party. Anything else will order online with the coupon that starts the 4th. I generally only buy one or two, but this year the descriptions sound really really fun!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> So I have seen pics and trust me, you'll not be dissappointed!
> Yankee has done an amazing job with these new pieces! The details are absolutely fantastic!
> 
> The Frankenstein Bride and Groom will be available online only again this year ($19.99) as well as a Ghoul Bus ($39.99) and Wake the Dead (yawning boney!) ($16.99).
> 
> Pet Cemetery is online only as well ($59.99). (Boney man walking Bonesy at the gates of cemetary and behind the gates is a tart warmer!
> 
> Jar Holders:
> Boney Family ($29.99) - this is the Snow White one from last year
> Graves Dug Why You Wait (guy holding shovel leaning against tombstome)($24.99)
> 
> Jar Topper:
> Dawn of the Dead girl with black hair black bow with Bonesy at her side. ($12.99)
> 
> Taper Holders:
> Wedding couple Boney holding chalices. ($24.99)
> Hear No evil See No evil 4 heads($24.99)
> 
> Tealight Holders:
> Bonesy (paws on pumpkin ) ($14.99)
> Baby Highchair (messy food bowl!) ($19.99)
> Fish & Boat ($19.99) - Boney holding a BIG skeleton fish
> Dead End Zone ($19.99) - Football player holding head as a football!
> Drop Dead Gorgeous ($19.99) - woman with fancy dress
> "Eye Phone" (boney holding eyeball phone)($19.99)
> 
> Votive Holders:
> Bone Tired Cat (lying down) ($7.99)
> Bird Plane (think submarine!)($29.99)
> Boney & Clyde ($24.99) - 1920's type gangster car (the 3d look that went into this is insane!)
> Dying to See You LED (boney holding his eyes and the actual sockets of his eyes light up!) ($24.99)
> Taxi orange cab ($19.99)
> 
> Along with the Boneys, LOTS of witch stuff.
> 
> Candy Corn and Witches Brew are back along with Ghostly Treats (gooey toasted marshmallow)


OMG, I am so excited! I am going to have to set more money aside for some of these pieces, I am afraid. I won't know for sure until I see pictures, but I have a gut feeling I am going to want more than I had planned to spend on them opening weekend.


----------



## myerman82

I feel like if i don't get all the pieces I want this year I will end up spending premium later one. I think last year the only one I passed on was the cat with the pumpkin. That piece did nothing for me. Besides the Boney Bunches there is a chance the mansion might actually have a different design this year. That's another $50 and of course I always find other Halloween pieces I want. This will be a expensive year for sure.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I feel like if i don't get all the pieces I want this year I will end up spending premium later one. I think last year the only one I passed on was the cat with the pumpkin. That piece did nothing for me. Besides the Boney Bunches there is a chance the mansion might actually have a different design this year. That's another $50 and of course I always find other Halloween pieces I want. This will be a expensive year for sure.


I need money left over for Home Goods, finally got one local! I missed out on so many great items last year that you guys found. The only store I had was an hour a way. Now it's 10 minutes a way, I am anxious to see what they get.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I feel like if i don't get all the pieces I want this year I will end up spending premium later one. I think last year the only one I passed on was the cat with the pumpkin. That piece did nothing for me. Besides the Boney Bunches there is a chance the mansion might actually have a different design this year. That's another $50 and of course I always find other Halloween pieces I want. This will be a expensive year for sure.


This is part of a post from someone on BBL about the mansion: the metal mansion is the same one but a sign and a tall boney guy in front
Hope this helps!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I need money left over for Home Goods, finally got one local! I missed out on so many great items last year that you guys found. The only store I had was an hour a way. Now it's 10 minutes a way, I am anxious to see what they get.


Home Goods always have great stuff. The only this is if you see a picture of something someone bought there your store might or might not have it. The hunt is fun though. I always end up buying more than I should there.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is part of a post from someone on BBL about the mansion: the metal mansion is the same one but a sign and a tall boney guy in front
> Hope this helps!


I thought that was a Boney Bunch not the black mansion. Thanks though.


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 204213
> bunch
> 
> i am getting antsy to start my 2014 display:d


I saw all the pictures of your displays, they are AMAZING!


----------



## Lucy08

Dollar Tree had some Halloween out today. Found these really neat pumpkins!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I thought that was a Boney Bunch not the black mansion. Thanks though.


I asked the lady that posted it. Will see if any clarification can be made.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> View attachment 204233
> Dollar Tree had some Halloween out today. Found these really neat pumpkins!


In LOVE! Checking next weekend!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I asked the lady that posted it. Will see if any clarification can be made.


Oh ok, if that is the case then this year will be a pass for me. I already bough the mansion last year and I don't need the same design again. I wouldn't be surprise if they do start making the mansion online exclusives each year. They seem to be doing that more and more each year. I have heard that you can order online exclusives in store but they don't get the credit for it and they can't ship it for free. I don't know how true that is though. I never verified that information with my friend. Another employee from a different store explained that to me.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> In LOVE! Checking next weekend!


They had some really nice plain orange ones as well. I just couldn't remember what I already have, so I didn't get any, May have to go back and get them!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Oh ok, if that is the case then this year will be a pass for me. I already bough the mansion last year and I don't need the same design again. I wouldn't be surprise if they do start making the mansion online exclusives each year. They seem to be doing that more and more each year. I have heard that you can order online exclusives in store but they don't get the credit for it and they can't ship it for free. I don't know how true that is though. I never verified that information with my friend. Another employee from a different store explained that to me.


this is why I will be passing on the pet cemetery if the description is accurate. Ican't see spending $60 on something I already have.


----------



## SalemWitch

When will the online store have the Boney Bunch for sale? At midnight Aug. 2nd? TIA


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SalemWitch said:


> When will the online store have the Boney Bunch for sale? At midnight Aug. 2nd? TIA


last year, I think they went live at about 2:30. It certainly wasn't midnight.


----------



## sanura03

Every year, except for last year, the went online a few days before the launch. Last year was around 2 am the day of the launch. =/


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Oh ok, if that is the case then this year will be a pass for me. I already bough the mansion last year and I don't need the same design again. I wouldn't be surprise if they do start making the mansion online exclusives each year. They seem to be doing that more and more each year. I have heard that you can order online exclusives in store but they don't get the credit for it and they can't ship it for free. I don't know how true that is though. I never verified that information with my friend. Another employee from a different store explained that to me.


Yes, it is true. Free shipping only applies to items that are carried in store, and sold out. However, I do wonder what YC does, if your order contains online exclusive items and sold out store items. I am guessing you pay the $5.99 shipping anyway for all of it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's worth $5.99 not to have to fight the crowds in store, imo.


----------



## myerman82

Last year the only piece I ordered online was the 08 Bride and Groom. It was a nightmare getting it here in one piece. It took them three times to actually get it right. Every time it would come in a big box with no padding and each piece was broke. Finally the third time they actually listened and added extra cushion for the box not to slide. However, I believe it took them 3 weeks just to deliver it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Last year the only piece I ordered online was the 08 Bride and Groom. It was a nightmare getting it here in one piece. It took them three times to actually get it right. Every time it would come in a big box with no padding and each piece was broke. Finally the third time they actually listened and added extra cushion for the box not to slide. However, I believe it took them 3 weeks just to deliver it.


I remember that debacle, myerman. I have been very lucky...I have ordered online for 3 years now and haven't had one issue yet. (hope I'm not jinxing myself now!)


----------



## redsea

I am so sorry myerman, that is horrible!

Everyone, don't forget, spend $100 and get free shipping!


----------



## myerman82

It always seems that in the beginning of the season they ship fast. Once mid season comes they are a lot slower at shipping. That is what happened with the cat warmer...I mean butner. lol


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I am so sorry myerman, that is horrible!
> 
> Everyone, don't forget, spend $100 and get free shipping!


I don't think I could spend $100 without using two coupons. Online only allows one coupon per order.


----------



## redsea

Very true, myerman! You're right, if you spread out your order you can reuse the same code. I think I may do some of that this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I am so sorry myerman, that is horrible!
> 
> Everyone, don't forget, spend $100 and get free shipping!


When there is a good coupon, it's definitely better to eat the $5.99, split the order into two, and use the coupon twice. You are still ahead money wise, just not as much as you would be if you purchased in store.


----------



## ninababy100109

Wow - you guys are really rippin it up on this thread - love it - and love all the excitement. Wish I could spend more time but I've been working so hard to make that moola for boney day! 
Love the recent description from BBL Facebook; the prices...not so much. I can understand that the company might feel like the line sells s well at the current price levels, why not do an increase. But to increase and leave us couponless - just plain greedy. YC is realy starting to take the fun out of this. 2010 through 2012 was wonderful. From the marketing to the launch and through the season. But the last couple of years have been lackluster. This is suppose to be fun! I just hope the quality improves. I can't take any more pieces that look like ceramic hunks from Plaster Fun Time that my 4 yr old drew all over wit a Sharpie. Don't mean to be negative. I'm still excited just cuz I am a boney collector, fan and lover. I just think we deserve better - not only for our money, but for our devotion to the line. I mean you cannot tell me that YC doesn't know that places like this forum and BBL exist! Give us something good YC. We deserve it!


----------



## Lucy08

Well, I struck out. The lady working at my local store wouldn't tell me anything. Zip. All she could tell me about was the candy dish and add my name to the call list for the party. She said she didn't know anymore than I did about whats coming in. LIAR! LOL!


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> Well, I struck out. The lady working at my local store wouldn't tell me anything. Zip. All she could tell me about was the candy dish and add my name to the call list for the party. She said she didn't know anymore than I did about whats coming in. LIAR! LOL!


Oh no! Lol

They wouldn't tell me anything at my store either a few days ago, only they would set up in the back the night before.....then again my favorite employee wasn't working and they didn't have the pictures yet probably....


----------



## Lucy08

redsea said:


> Oh no! Lol
> 
> They wouldn't tell me anything at my store either a few days ago, only they would set up in the back the night before.....then again my favorite employee wasn't working and they didn't have the pictures yet probably....


It wasn't the employee I was hoping to find, I think this lady is the manager. This store has a HUGE turnover rate with employees. I can respect that she can't tell me anything, I could tell by her body language she was annoyed tho. Oh well! She did reassure me they will be opening at 10, last year they opened an hour early. I was so bummed! Thankfully I got what I wanted!


----------



## Lucy08

Pier one has their Halloween up online, some cute stuff! 

http://www.pier1.com/on/demandware....lloween#q=Halloween&start=0&sz=12&showAll=168


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I love the Pier 1 halloween items! I searched all over last year for those sock monkey ornaments, but they went like hotcakes! The purple and orange glow strings look like they would be awesome to light up some boney bunch displays 


Lucy08 said:


> Pier one has their Halloween up online, some cute stuff!
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/on/demandware....lloween#q=Halloween&start=0&sz=12&showAll=168


----------



## Kitty

redsea said:


> Hi Kitty!  I just want to make sure I don't post something I shouldn't. What is an example of something that shouldn't be public? Thank you!



Ebay sellers uses HF to see what pieces we are interested in then try to get ridiculously high prices.
If any us want to convey a BB piece to someone else PM the person so sellers will not know this info.

Lisa and others have suggested this helpful hint in past post.

Kitty


----------



## Kitty

Glad you able to get the 2011 Witch, assume!


----------



## Kitty

Spookywolf said:


> I love the Mr. Bones stuff but have a hard time finding them. I did just order a salt & pepper shaker set from one of the links you provided (Thank you!!) so I'll post pics as soon as I get them. The price was pretty good too compared to what they go for on Ebay.


You are most welcome!
There are still a few other Mr. Bones left.
http://ghoulgallery.com/Halloween_Skeletons_pg1.htm

Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Phew! Lots of catching up to do. 

I must say I am displeased with the price increase because of my financial situation. I was hoping to hate most of the pieces descriptions but they sound reallllly good I must say!! 

I will reserve my comments on which I am super excited for to avoid the scalpers (we know you are watching!) taking advantage of us. 

All I can say is PLEASE GIVE US A GOOD COUPON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE !!!!!!! ...and thank you! lol.

EXCITED !!!! EXCITED!!! EXCITED!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! Too bad I have to limit my purchases (Especially without any coupons! grrrr)

sigh.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Ebay sellers uses HF to see what pieces we are interested in then try to get ridiculously high prices.
> If any us want to convey a BB piece to someone else PM the person so sellers will not know this info.
> 
> Lisa and others have suggested this helpful hint in past post.
> 
> Kitty


Ah, okay, I think I get it now. So basically, if someone is looking for Bone White, for example, I shouldn't post a listing on here (publicly) because the seller (who is running the listing) may attempt to outbid the member on here?

Makes sense!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Phew! Lots of catching up to do.
> 
> I must say I am displeased with the price increase because of my financial situation. I was hoping to hate most of the pieces descriptions but they sound reallllly good I must say!!
> 
> I will reserve my comments on which I am super excited for to avoid the scalpers (we know you are watching!) taking advantage of us.
> 
> All I can say is PLEASE GIVE US A GOOD COUPON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE !!!!!!! ...and thank you! lol.
> 
> EXCITED !!!! EXCITED!!! EXCITED!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! Too bad I have to limit my purchases (Especially without any coupons! grrrr)
> 
> sigh.


I like your excitement, I am too! Wooohooooooooo!    Now we just need coupons!


----------



## Mae

I only see a couple of pieces that jump out at me. If YC expects me to pay $60 for BB that sucker better be made out of gold.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I like your excitement, I am too! Wooohooooooooo!    Now we just need coupons!


Yes but my excitement is only valid if we get a coupon. If not, then I will get a few pieces and then be sad. LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> I only see a couple of pieces that jump out at me. If YC expects me to pay $60 for BB that sucker better be made out of gold.


I agree.....I am really saddened by the fact that they not only increased prices but that we have no valid coupons for the release.... it's like.... what gives!!! NOT cool YC.... Not cool......

*begs for coupon*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Ah, okay, I think I get it now. So basically, if someone is looking for Bone White, for example, I shouldn't post a listing on here (publicly) because the seller (who is running the listing) may attempt to outbid the member on here?
> 
> Makes sense!


Hello redsea! For example, if you really wanted the 2012 Boney Graveyard with Bonesy (like I do), then you should PM whomever you wish to tell, so that eBay sellers don't see how much you love it (like I just did here), and price it accordingly. This piece is already high on eBay, so I used it as an example.

If a lot of people on here openly express interest in any item (like Dawn of the Dead, for example), resellers will buy those up in bulk at the stores, and have them on eBay before the morning is over. Meanwhile, true Boney lovers will leave the premeire with long, sad faces, and open up their wallets for double, even triple the price on eBay, so that they do not miss out on their faves.

Best to stop the vultures, BEFORE they have carrion.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hello redsea! For example, if you really wanted the 2012 Boney Graveyard with Bonesy (like I do), then you should PM whomever you wish to tell, so that eBay sellers don't see how much you love it (like I just did here), and price it accordingly. This piece is already high on eBay, so I used it as an example.
> 
> If a lot of people on here openly express interest in any item (like Dawn of the Dead, for example), resellers will buy those up in bulk at the stores, and have them on eBay before the morning is over. Meanwhile, true Boney lovers will leave the premeire with long, sad faces, and open up their wallets for double, even triple the price on eBay, so that they do not miss out on their faves.
> 
> Best to stop the vultures, BEFORE they have carrion.


Thanks Pumpkin Muffin!


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> I agree.....I am really saddened by the fact that they not only increased prices but that we have no valid coupons for the release.... it's like.... what gives!!! NOT cool YC.... Not cool......
> 
> *begs for coupon*


If it comes right down to it I'll go to the launch just to rub my eyes on the pieces and then order them on Monday when the coupon takes effect. From the sound of things they plan to do two waves like they did last year.


----------



## redsea

Mae said:


> If it comes right down to it I'll go to the launch just to rub my eyes on the pieces and then order them on Monday when the coupon takes effect. From the sound of things they plan to do two waves like they did last year.


Right. I really don't want to buy much without a coupon either.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> If it comes right down to it I'll go to the launch just to rub my eyes on the pieces and then order them on Monday when the coupon takes effect. From the sound of things they plan to do two waves like they did last year.


Yeah I just dont have the luxury to buy much without a coupon.....I'll just grab what we anticipate to sell fast and then chance the rest... sigh.


----------



## Mae

I couldn't buy the entire collection even if I wanted too. I just don't have space for it. I try to just buy the pieces that call out to me. I've had to back track and eBay a couple of times because I waited too long.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I agree with the sentiments here so far. If there isn't a coupon, I will only purchase those pieces that I can't live without, and NOT a $60 Boney! I will roll the dice if I have to. I still can't see how YC would think people would have $400 to spend on Boneys, though. There has to be a coupon by August 2nd!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mae said:


> I usually only buy the few pieces that really call out to me anyway. I've picked up a couple of pieces off eBay, but not very many.


Me too; I just don't have the room, and money is a factor as well. There are a couple of descriptions that really appeal to me right now for the new line, so I may get those without a coupon if I have to.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lets just hope we get a coupon. Thats all I can say LOL.


----------



## Lucy08

Mae said:


> If it comes right down to it I'll go to the launch just to rub my eyes on the pieces and then order them on Monday when the coupon takes effect. From the sound of things they plan to do two waves like they did last year.


Exactly what I was thinking about doing!!!!!


----------



## Kitty

Remember YC was sold Sept. 2013 to Jarden for $1.75 billion in cash. They did not even use Paypal! 
Jarden owns so many companies. http://www.jarden.com/about

Which BB pieces are re-released? They should be easier to buy later on because of mass production. At least we have a list.
Sorry, I could not find out anything today. 

Kitty


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Remember YC was sold Sept. 2013 to Jarden for $1.75 billion in cash. They did not even use Paypal!
> Jarden owns so many companies. http://www.jarden.com/about
> 
> Which BB pieces are re-released? They should be easier to buy later on because of mass production. At least we have a list.
> Sorry, I could not find out anything today.
> 
> Kitty


Hello, Kitty! To the best of my knowledge, the only anniversary pieces are Frank and Bride and Bone White.


----------



## Mae

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hello, Kitty! To the best of my knowledge, the only anniversary pieces are Frank and Bride and Bone White.


I think its crummy that those are considered anniversary pieces when they just came out last year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mae said:


> I think its crummy that those are considered anniversary pieces when they just came out last year.


Yea, everyone knows it's for the money. These two were very popular last year, so YC is hoping to cash in on those collectors that missed out. I'm happy for the collectors to have another chance, but I was hoping for something from the 2008, 2009, or 2010 lines.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

actually, I'm thinking that they waaaay over produced those two and are now trying to get rid of the overstock

yanno...I wonder if Jarden will bring manufacturing of these back to America...they make Ball/Kerr jars...all made in the USA.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> actually, I'm thinking that they waaaay over produced those two and are now trying to get rid of the overstock
> 
> yanno...I wonder if Jarden will bring manufacturing of these back to America...they make Ball/Kerr jars...all made in the USA.


I thought that Frank and Bride were underproduced? Didn't they sell out pretty fast the first time, and again on the second launch? I know I saw Bone White in the store later in the year, but I figured it was from the second wave.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

just speculation on my part. I don't put any REAL brain work into it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I thought that Frank and Bride were underproduced? Didn't they sell out pretty fast the first time, and again on the second launch? I know I saw Bone White in the store later in the year, but I figured it was from the second wave.


Maybe that's why they were chosen for the "anniversary" pieces. This way gougers that stock piled them last year are stuck with them unless they are willing to lise money.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Not gonna lie, I'm pretty bummed that Dawn is being labeled as a jar topper. When I first read the description all that I could think was "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" 

Oh YC, why do you play with my emotions like this!?


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow! I just checked this thread this morning (I was at work, so don't tell! ) and I log in tonight and bam! You guys are rockin' posts so fast I'm running to keep up, LOL! Just love the BB thread on HF!  Okay, I'm trying to stay positive, I really am, but I'm struggling here. I got so excited to see more info out on the line...until I saw those prices. Ye gads! 60 bucks for one BB piece...are you kidding me? And still not a whisper of a coupon until possibly AFTER the launch?!? What gives YC? This is such a happy time of the year for me, I'm like a kid at Christmas when the BB's come out. But this is taking the wind out of my sails in a big way. As many have stated, I'm on a budget and have to make this collection as managable - money wise- as I can. If there are no coupons by Aug 2, then that is drastically going to change my game plan. I'll buy the one or two pieces that I feel I'll just die without, and the rest will have to wait until a coupon is given. If we're all pretty much planning the same strategy, then I think YC is going to be shocked at how LITTLE money they make on their preview party. It would take a very comfortably well off person of means to go out and buy up that entire collection at full price without coupons on Saturday. Yowzers!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Wow! I just checked this thread this morning (I was at work, so don't tell! ) and I log in tonight and bam! You guys are rockin' posts so fast I'm running to keep up, LOL! Just love the BB thread on HF!  Okay, I'm trying to stay positive, I really am, but I'm struggling here. I got so excited to see more info out on the line...until I saw those prices. Ye gads! 60 bucks for one BB piece...are you kidding me? And still not a whisper of a coupon until possibly AFTER the launch?!? What gives YC? This is such a happy time of the year for me, I'm like a kid at Christmas when the BB's come out. But this is taking the wind out of my sails in a big way. As many have stated, I'm on a budget and have to make this collection as managable - money wise- as I can. If there are no coupons by Aug 2, then that is drastically going to change my game plan. I'll buy the one or two pieces that I feel I'll just die without, and the rest will have to wait until a coupon is given. If we're all pretty much planning the same strategy, then I think YC is going to be shocked at how LITTLE money they make on their preview party. It would take a very comfortably well off person of means to go out and buy up that entire collection at full price without coupons on Saturday. Yowzers!


I certainly won't be doing a lot of purchasing without a coupon.  My manager did seem to think that they "should" maybe have one in our emails the morning of the party. She doesn't know though, she is just guessing. I hope so!

Nice to see you Spookywolf, hope you had a good day (that goes for everyone here too)! I found out today that I am now getting my wisdom teeth out this Friday, wish me luck everyone!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm pretty bummed that Dawn is being labeled as a jar topper. When I first read the description all that I could think was "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> Oh YC, why do you play with my emotions like this!?


Me too, Mrs. F! I had pictured that in my head as a full-sized piece and thought that would probably be the most popular thing offered this year. As a jar topper...not so much. I'm also a tad disappointed that the Pet Cemetery piece is a tart warmer (I mean butner!) It's funny that the same thing happened last year. We started out with only descriptions and I thought I'd like certain ones. Then when the pics came out, the ones I thought I'd like were kind of meh, and others looked better. Pics will tell the full story, I guess. Can't wait for something to surface. Come on bootleg pictures!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

oh man! Not the wisdom teeth! jk jk I still have my one and only wisdom tooth. I'm weirdly attached to it. Just make sure that no one films you while you're in recovery, I've seen some pretty hilarious videos of people after the procedure.


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> I certainly won't be doing a lot of purchasing without a coupon.  My manager did seem to think that they "should" maybe have one in our emails the morning of the party. She doesn't know though, she is just guessing. I hope so!
> 
> Nice to see you Spookywolf, hope you had a good day (that goes for everyone here too)! I found out today that I am now getting my wisdom teeth out this Friday, wish me luck everyone!


 You will do just fine, while you are under you can dream about the new Boney Bunch line. You will look like a chipmunk for a day or two! Put an ice pack on for a few minutes and that should help . Your doctor will give you the instructions. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I certainly won't be doing a lot of purchasing without a coupon.  My manager did seem to think that they "should" maybe have one in our emails the morning of the party. She doesn't know though, she is just guessing. I hope so!
> 
> Nice to see you Spookywolf, hope you had a good day (that goes for everyone here too)! I found out today that I am now getting my wisdom teeth out this Friday, wish me luck everyone!


Awh, Redsea, that just stinks about your wisdom teeth. I had to have mine out but I did the full-whimp version and had them knock me out first. Much better that way. You'll wake up with a mouthful of gauze and wondering if someone just threw you in the trunk of a car and dropped you off somewhere, LOL! By that I mean, when I woke up I had lost all track of time, didn't even know what day it was for a bit there. (Good stuff Dentist's use, you know! ) Much good luck to you and a quick, easy recuperation. Remember soft noodles are your friend!!


----------



## redsea

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> oh man! Not the wisdom teeth! jk jk I still have my one and only wisdom tooth. I'm weirdly attached to it. Just make sure that no one films you while you're in recovery, I've seen some pretty hilarious videos of people after the procedure.


I would be so embarrassed if I was one of the people in the videos, lol. I am going to be saying something like...."Did I miss the Boney Bunch Party? NOOO! I forgot my coupon.....lol


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Someone on the YC fb page (you still with me? lol) said that they have already received the invitation and coupon in the mail. So maybe there's hope on the horizon.


----------



## Spookywolf

Did they say how much the coupon was for??


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Sure didn't. Another person asked, but there hasn't been a response. boohiss


----------



## redsea

Thanks for the support Mrs. Frankenstein, Dark Secret, and Spooky Wolf. I will definitely have soft foods on hand. Maybe a Boney will make some tasty Witches' Brew (not) for me.  haha


----------



## redsea

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Someone on the YC fb page (you still with me? lol) said that they have already received the invitation and coupon in the mail. So maybe there's hope on the horizon.


Good news! I asked my store if I needed an invite or anything, and the manager said no, that anyone could come. But now that I think about it, if I am not on a list and that is where a coupon is sent out, I am in trouble!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well at least there's hope of a coupon now! That will help us out a lot.  Remember to copy that puppy and break up your purchases so you can use it more than once. 

Oh and welcome to the newest BB people. I think I saw a few new names on here since this morning, but there are so many posts flying now I'm having trouble keeping up with them all. Welcome to the BB family and chime on in any old time!


----------



## myerman82

My friend told me that if there is a coupon that day they will use it towards my purchases. I don't need to even bring any. They are very nice at my store. They are like a family and they all know me very well, except for the crabby lady. Last week I walked in the store and saw her there and walked right out. lol I think she likes me as much as I like her.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I hate that YC has basically turned into some super secret sect of the home decor world. I wish they would have taken a different marketing approach, because all this is doing is making me give them some fierce side eye.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I've only encountered men at my local store and they're not overly thrilled about anything other than that stinking bacon candle. I couldn't even get a flyer last week whenever I stopped by. They do have a sign up sheet for phone calls that I put my name on, but really, I'm staring at the calendar daily at this point.  Thou shalt not forget Boney Day


----------



## myerman82

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I hate that YC has basically turned into some super secret sect of the home decor world. I wish they would have taken a different marketing approach, because all this is doing is making me give them some fierce side eye.


I can see them wanting to keep the anticipation going. However, in this day and age, we will type in code words or whatever to find any lick of information on the Boney Bunches we could. It's gotten so bad that someone could play a cruel trick on us and post something that is completely untrue and we will still eat it up. lol Heck, if they are gonna keep it so top secret then the day of the party I expect to see the entire store decorated for Halloween and everything.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Good news! I asked my store if I needed an invite or anything, and the manager said no, that anyone could come. But now that I think about it, if I am not on a list and that is where a coupon is sent out, I am in trouble!


Redsea, call your local store tomorrow morning and tell them you want to be added to their invitation list for the party. It's probably not too late if they're just sending them out this week. Worth a try! If not, then one of us will post it here if you don't get one, so you can print it out. We have your back!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I can see them wanting to keep the anticipation going. However, in this day and age, we will type in code words or whatever to find any lick of information on the Boney Bunches we could. It's gotten so bad that someone could play a cruel trick on us and post something that is completely untrue and we will still eat it up. lol Heck, if they are gonna keep it so top secret then the day of the party I expect to see the entire store decorated for Halloween and everything.


I would love to see a Halloween dressed up store. They should cover the lights with orange and purple tissue paper...how festive would that be?!?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

That's exactly how I ended up here "2014 Boney Bunch"


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Redsea, call your local store tomorrow morning and tell them you want to be added to their invitation list for the party. It's probably not too late if they're just sending them out this week. Worth a try! If not, then one of us will post it here if you don't get one, so you can print it out. We have your back!


You don't need an invitation to get into the store. If they send you something it's a cool little collectable to remember the 2014 Boney Bunch launch. I usually keep everything and then I can't even remember exactly where I put it. LOL If there is a coupon is will definitely be online too.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Redsea, call your local store tomorrow morning and tell them you want to be added to their invitation list for the party. It's probably not too late if they're just sending them out this week. Worth a try! If not, then one of us will post it here if you don't get one, so you can print it out. We have your back!


Thank you!


----------



## Spookywolf

Somebody needs to find out how much that coupon is for. I hope it's not just $5 off. I need a $20 off $45 to afford the new pieces!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Let me grab my monocle and pipe then I'll be on it. Hopefully the lady will respond back sometime within the next millennium


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> You don't need an invitation to get into the store. If they send you something it's a cool little collectable to remember the 2014 Boney Bunch launch. I usually keep everything and then I can't even remember exactly where I put it. LOL If there is a coupon is will definitely be online too.


I keep all my unused Yankee coupons, lol. One day I will totally go crazy and make a YC scrapbook!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I would love to see a Halloween dressed up store. They should cover the lights with orange and purple tissue paper...how festive would that be?!?


My store used to go all out. Not over the top but they did decorate and dress up. They even had goody bags when you left the store. Nowadays Yankee Candle has cut back so much that I miss the days of going to the Boney Bunch launch and it felt like for the few minutes I was there I time warped into Fall.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Somebody needs to find out how much that coupon is for. I hope it's not just $5 off. I need a $20 off $45 to afford the new pieces!


$5 off your $65 order and on the bottom it says "there you happy now, you got your coupon" LOLOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone know if the candy dish will be available online at some point? I know last year the tart warmer was online later on (after I freaked out thinking it wouldnt be sold online and paid $40.00 for it LOL)


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, so I read over the list again. Just to clarify here, is the Wake the Dead (I'm assuming this is the Boney in bed that was mentioned earlier) available online only? Let's see, that makes the 2 anniversary pieces online, the Wake the Dead, the Pet Cemetery and a Ghoul Bus all just online. Hhmm, that might help with the coupon planning too. And I REALLY need to see a pic of the Bird Plane!! What the heck, I can't even picture that, LOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I think a few people have said that they asked YC associates but they're all pleading the fifth and keeping mum.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Does anyone know if the candy dish will be available online at some point? I know last year the tart warmer was online later on (after I freaked out thinking it wouldnt be sold online and paid $40.00 for it LOL)


Hi Happy. I think that would be a great lead-in question to call your local YC store with tomorrow morning. Then you can see what else you can pry out of them while you have them on the phone!  I've noticed that even the stores that people had great relationships with are suddenly being tight-lipped about this year's BBs. 

"Ze Gestapo ez watching you, dahlings!"


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Happy. I think that would be a great lead-in question to call your local YC store with tomorrow morning. Then you can see what else you can pry out of them while you have them on the phone!  I've noticed that even the stores that people had great relationships with are suddenly being tight-lipped about this year's BBs.
> 
> "Ze Gestapo ez watching you, dahlings!"


I don't have a local store, the nearest one isn't very near... so LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I don't have a local store, the nearest one isn't very near... so LOL!


Are you doing all online? Um wow. That's a whole lot of happy on the porch, I'd say!


----------



## Spookywolf

Myerman, are you going to buy that $60 tart butner this year? I'm still applying aloe vera to the sting I got off that one! Yikees!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Are you doing all online? Um wow. That's a whole lot of happy on the porch, I'd say!


Lol, YES. Last year I ordered the entire line plus most of the black cat collection (and some other items).... and they sent them all in several huge boxes, it was pretty funny! Its our Christmas Day so!


----------



## Spookywolf

Yes it's Boney-mas for all of us, Happy! Love it!! Well, much as I hate to leave (cause I just know I'm gonna miss something) I've got to go to bed. Work comes at 5:45 a.m. and I have to earn some moolah for this gi-normous Boney extravaganza coming up soon. I'm sure I'll be cheating and checking at work tomorrow though. A true addict knows no bounds! 

See ya!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> My store used to go all out. Not over the top but they did decorate and dress up. They even had goody bags when you left the store. Nowadays Yankee Candle has cut back so much that I miss the days of going to the Boney Bunch launch and it felt like for the few minutes I was there I time warped into Fall.


That sounds fun! My store did tell me that they are going to dress up, so that is good.  I wonder if they are planning anything else?


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, are you going to buy that $60 tart butner this year? I'm still applying aloe vera to the sting I got off that one! Yikees!


LOL, I love that comment! This burner must be pretty intricate, we shall see!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Are you doing all online? Um wow. That's a whole lot of happy on the porch, I'd say!


Until I come by and snatch them all. He won't be happy anymore.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Lol, YES. Last year I ordered the entire line plus most of the black cat collection (and some other items).... and they sent them all in several huge boxes, it was pretty funny! Its our Christmas Day so!


Mailman: "Wow, this person sure does like candles......" LOL


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, are you going to buy that $60 tart butner this year? I'm still applying aloe vera to the sting I got off that one! Yikees!


It depends on how cool it looks. That will be the most expensive piece I own from Yankee Candle if I do get it. I do think Yankee Candle should be careful though. If they make their pieces like this too expensive I can see this being next years anniversary piece, and the next year, and the following year too. They will have too much overstock because not many people can afford to spend $60 on one piece when they can get a mini collection for that price.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Mailman: "Wow, this person sure does like candles......" LOL


YC makes candles? Who knew! 

Lol, their candles actually make me sick.... literally......Idk what it is about them but they make me so nauseous. Oddly enough I can tolerate "Witches Brew" .... lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> It depends on how cool it looks. That will be the most expensive piece I own from Yankee Candle if I do get it. I do think Yankee Candle should be careful though. If they make their pieces like this too expensive I can see this being next years anniversary piece, and the next year, and the following year too. They will have too much overstock because not many people can afford to spend $60 on one piece when they can get a mini collection for that price.


I agree- especially with most of us having to make budgeting decisions.... Its only smart to pass on a $60.00 piece and use that $60.00 to get several pieces. But then you have to decide "Do I pay $60.00 now, or $160 on eBay?" LOL.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> YC makes candles? Who knew!
> 
> Lol, their candles actually make me sick.... literally......Idk what it is about them but they make me so nauseous. Oddly enough I can tolerate "Witches Brew" .... lol!


They used to make candles, now they make lightly scented wax in a jar.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Someone on the YC fb page (you still with me? lol) said that they have already received the invitation and coupon in the mail. So maybe there's hope on the horizon.


Welcome, Mrs. F! I went to YC FB page, and couldn't find the comment. I wonder if YC deleted it?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> They used to make candles, now they make lightly scented wax in a jar.


It's true. That is why I don't buy the large jar candles. I need to buy two, just so I can use two special shades that I purchased. I like my scents strong, and only the 2-wick tumblers and the tarts have a lick of scent for me. My manager calls me a "candle junkie." In other words, I have been using them so long, the scent has to keep getting stronger and stronger, for me to get my candle "high," LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome, Mrs. F! I went to YC FB page, and couldn't find the comment. I wonder if YC deleted it?


Yes, they deleted her post, found out where she lives and dragged her into the Yankee Candle dungeon, never to seen or heard from again. They ain't playing this year.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Yes, they deleted her post, found out where she lives and dragged her into the Yankee Candle dungeon, never to seen or heard from again. They ain't playing this year.


Is it the one about twelve more days? If so, it is still showing up over here.....I wonder what is going on with their page!


----------



## happythenjaded

I must get to sleep-- try not to post too much because I cannot really read the forum while at work LOL! (jk-- post away, it gives me something to do when on lunch and after work).

Before I go I just want to say I am feeling slightly guilty about being so critical towards YC. Last year there was rumors that it was the last year for Boneys and I am just thankful they brought them back. Regardless of the price hike and the lack of a great coupon for release day....I am glad they are back! I think we just expect so much that we get caught up in being super critical. They make us smile and bring us all together (Even if for just this time a year). So, with that said lets all take a moment of silence to thank YC .... annnnnnd then get back to being critical LOL!! 

night all !


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I must get to sleep-- try not to post too much because I cannot really read the forum while at work LOL! (jk-- post away, it gives me something to do when on lunch and after work).
> 
> Before I go I just want to say I am feeling slightly guilty about being so critical towards YC. Last year there was rumors that it was the last year for Boneys and I am just thankful they brought them back. Regardless of the price hike and the lack of a great coupon for release day....I am glad they are back! I think we just expect so much that we get caught up in being super critical. They make us smile and bring us all together (Even if for just this time a year). So, with that said lets all take a moment of silence to thank YC .... annnnnnd then get back to being critical LOL!!
> 
> night all !


See you tomorrow!

Definitely.....thank you YC! I was worried that last year was the last year....I am very happy it wasn't. I am also so pleased they introduced such a variety of new pieces this year!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I must get to sleep-- try not to post too much because I cannot really read the forum while at work LOL! (jk-- post away, it gives me something to do when on lunch and after work).
> 
> Before I go I just want to say I am feeling slightly guilty about being so critical towards YC. Last year there was rumors that it was the last year for Boneys and I am just thankful they brought them back. Regardless of the price hike and the lack of a great coupon for release day....I am glad they are back! I think we just expect so much that we get caught up in being super critical. They make us smile and bring us all together (Even if for just this time a year). So, with that said lets all take a moment of silence to thank YC .... annnnnnd then get back to being critical LOL!!
> 
> night all !


That rumor of this being the last year of Boney Bunch has been floating around since 2010. As long as there is this much anticipation surrounding them and the money keeps coming in, Boney Bunches aren't going anywhere anytime soon. They bank on this time of year. I don't think people blow up their phones asking if they have any Santa on the beach tart butners lol in stock, or beer mug candle holders. This is their money making season and they know it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Wow! I leave this thread for a couple days and all hell breaks loose. Glad everyone is excited. I am too. I like a lot of the new Boneys but really have to see them first. I can see myself purchasing a good 10 to 12 of them. Probably no more than that (not enough room).

Not to be redundant, but the prices are crazy. A jar topper would go for $5.99 in the past and now $12.99. Come on YC! I understand making money is your business but surely Chinese ceramics haven't went up that much in price over the past 7 years. Looks like YC is going for broke this year with all the pieces and the high prices. A coupon is surely forthcoming. Probably the day of the preview party via email. Without the coupon, there's no way YC makes their sales goals on preview party day.

I think I'll give my store a ring tomorrow and see if they have received anything yet. If so, I may just go there and happen to get lost on the way to the restroom ; )


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yea, everyone knows it's for the money. These two were very popular last year, so YC is hoping to cash in on those collectors that missed out. I'm happy for the collectors to have another chance, but I was hoping for something from the 2008, 2009, or 2010 lines.


The one benefit to reproduction would be whatever sells out quickly would give collectors another shot hopefully the following year. Knocking the resellers down. Hopefully. I can tell you finding Frank and his bride and Bone White last year was very hard. I checked multiple states I had family in just for Frank. I wanted him so badly.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> The one benefit to reproduction would be whatever sells out quickly would give collectors another shot hopefully the following year. Knocking the resellers down. Hopefully. I can tell you finding Frank and his bride and Bone White last year was very hard. I checked multiple states I had family in just for Frank. I wanted him so badly.


I was able to find Frank & his bride throughout the season but the problem was most of the pieces I saw were defected in some way. I picked up mine during the Preview Party but when I got him I noticed that his hand was chipped. When I went to exchange it I was stuck with a choice of another chipped piece or shoddy paint job. I settled for the shoddy paint job, of course. I finally found a great looking piece weeks later that I exchanged it for again. I may get another this year to put away for my nephew. I have started him on Boney Bunches since he loves them we he visits. I have the 2008 bride and groom, dead eye, and now the Frankenstein & bride put away for him for when he gets a little older.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> I was able to find Frank & his bride throughout the season but the problem was most of the pieces I saw were defected in some way. I picked up mine during the Preview Party but when I got him I noticed that his hand was chipped. When I went to exchange it I was stuck with a choice of another chipped piece or shoddy paint job. I settled for the shoddy paint job, of course. I finally found a great looking piece weeks later that I exchanged it for again. I may get another this year to put away for my nephew. I have started him on Boney Bunches since he loves them we he visits. I have the 2008 bride and groom, dead eye, and now the Frankenstein & bride put away for him for when he gets a little older.


Here's to hoping no faceless Boneys 

That's awesome and yes you should definitely pick up Frank for him.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Here's to hoping no faceless Boneys
> 
> That's awesome and yes you should definitely pick up Frank for him.


He is going to be 7 and he knows Boney Bunches very well. He also knows not to touch them. lol I try to put things away for him for when he gets a little older he will have his own little collection started. I wish when I was younger someone would have done something like that for me. I had bought him a Ghostbusters set and he took Slimer out to play with and never touched the other pieces again. I put that set away for him so when he gets a little older he will appreciate it more. It was hard getting Slimer back but I knew if he took it home he would lose it.


----------



## happythenjaded

I hoped to wake up to some pictures.... grrrrr. LOL! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> He is going to be 7 and he knows Boney Bunches very well. He also knows not to touch them. lol I try to put things away for him for when he gets a little older he will have his own little collection started. I wish when I was younger someone would have done something like that for me. I had bought him a Ghostbusters set and he took Slimer out to play with and never touched the other pieces again. I put that set away for him so when he gets a little older he will appreciate it more. It was hard getting Slimer back but I knew if he took it home he would lose it.


That is so wonderful about saving pieces for him! He will really appreciate that when he begins his collection!  Then you can have someone local to chat Boney Bunch with, too.


----------



## witchyone

We only got leaked pictures last year, right? I kind of feel like this is forcing me to buy online where at least I'll have some time to figure out which pieces I like without the pressure of having to figure out which ones I like while also throwing elbows.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> They used to make candles, now they make lightly scented wax in a jar.


I was told be the lady at my store that candle prices are going up in January!!!!! They are too expensive as it is now!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I was told be the lady at my store that candle prices are going up in January!!!!! They are too expensive as it is now!


 that's why they have to constantly offer high value coupons to make sales. It is a misconception (by marketers) that people are dumb enough to value something more if it costs more. Well, it's a misconception for ME!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> We only got leaked pictures last year, right? I kind of feel like this is forcing me to buy online where at least I'll have some time to figure out which pieces I like without the pressure of having to figure out which ones I like while also throwing elbows.


WOW, hoping for more juicy BB information today, and all I find out is that candle prices are going up again? YC has lost its mind. Theirs aren't even as fragrant as BABW, and theirs are cheaper, when there is a good sale. 

I buy the majority of my candles in the fall anyway, and use oil most of the time for the spring and summer months. I just can't reason paying those prices, and the last time DH and I purchased SAS candles, half of them didn't have any scent. Ugh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I was told be the lady at my store that candle prices are going up in January!!!!! They are too expensive as it is now!


Oops! This is the post I meant to reply to, LOL.


----------



## Kitty

redsea,

I had mine out many, many years ago, one was impacted & I had to be sedated. My jar was yellow & swollen. I thought that Doc Holiday was my dentist. I looked like a chipmunk! My husband had to drive me home. Procures had to improve by now. At least you will have a week to recover. 
Just think of all the Boneys that are waiting to come home with you!

Kitty


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> redsea,
> 
> I had mine out many, many years ago, one was impacted & I had to be sedated. My jar was yellow & swollen. I thought that Doc Holiday was my dentist. I looked like a chipmunk! My husband had to drive me home. Procures had to improve by now. At least you will have a week to recover.
> Just think of all the Boneys that are waiting to come home with you!
> 
> Kitty


Thank you Kitty! I will think of the Boneys to cheer me up and help me through it. I am so thankful that I will have a week to recover before release date, that would be terrible if I was still effected. I don't think it will last that long though.


----------



## Kitty

Remember JCP quit coupons & nearly bankrupted.

YC Greedy Baby Boney Heads!


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> Remember JCP quit coupons & nearly bankrupted.
> 
> YC Greedy Baby Boney Heads!


Exactly!! They keep uping prices and not offering any coupons they are going to lose their good customers. Their candles are way too expensive. Tarts are getting high too, they are $1.99 now. We don't buy the big candles anymore unless there is a buy one get one free coupon. Or when they clearance them out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Remember JCP quit coupons & nearly bankrupted.
> 
> YC Greedy Baby Boney Heads!


Well, said, Kitty! I remember all of that. I remember telling DH the day I got the e-mail about the restructuring, that JCP was going to suffer for that decision. Buyers love coupons. Just look at how successful Kohls is. I love them, but they are notorious for jacking up prices. But, with savvy shopping, you can still get awesome deals there. It seems that might be what YC is now thinking.

I just don't see how they can't have a coupon at the premiere, considering the new price point of the Boneys. There has to be one, even if it is last minute!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Exactly!! They keep uping prices and not offering any coupons they are going to lose their good customers. Their candles are way too expensive. Tarts are getting high too, they are $1.99 now. We don't buy the big candles anymore unless there is a buy one get one free coupon. Or when they clearance them out.


This year has been horrible when it comes to companies upping their prices and lowering the value on whatever coupons they do give out. I stopped buying Yankee Candles because they last few I did purchase hardly had any scent in them. My friend told me that there have been complaints from customers about that over the last two years and corporate tells them that nothing has changed. They claim their candles are made exactly the same way they always were made. 
I purchased a Super Sweet Pumpkin candle two years ago and loved it. The only problem was it tunneled badly. Last year I bought it again and I had to put my nose up to it just to smell anything. I highly doubt these are made exactly the same as they have been made in the past. One employee even tried explaining that not everyone wants a strong smelling candle and that most people prefer a light scented candle.  I believe they should put what throw each candle has on the label so people are aware of what they are buying.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, said, Kitty! I remember all of that. I remember telling DH the day I got the e-mail about the restructuring, that JCP was going to suffer for that decision. Buyers love coupons. Just look at how successful Kohls is. I love them, but they are notorious for jacking up prices. But, with savvy shopping, you can still get awesome deals there. It seems that might be what YC is now thinking.
> 
> I just don't see how they can't have a coupon at the premiere, considering the new price point of the Boneys. There has to be one, even if it is last minute!


Yankee Candle will have to do something fast to save those customers they are going to lose due to not having coupon. A lot of people plan these things out. Yes, we will check our e-mails the day of the party in hopes of a coupon. However, not everyone checks their e-mail that morning. There are people who figure there is no coupon that was handed out in store so they will pass on going this year due to their money situation or whatever situation they have for not spending full price. Some people will even decide to wait until the 4th to shop because that is the coupon they were given. Yankee Candle needs to mail a coupon this week or at least mention there is a coupon they can use when they come shop on the 2nd when they do their Preview Party calls. 
I remember two years ago I was checking out and dividing up my orders to maximize my coupons and another person had just as much stuff. The employee who rang her up only accepted one coupon for the entire order. She didn't even mention that she could split her order to save more money and use more coupons. I guess this is what Yankee Candle is hoping people do, buy more and only use one coupon. I kind of felt bad for the lady who over spent on her Boney Bunches because the employee did not even offer to split her order and use more coupons.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

I'm buying it. I saw it and it's amazing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

halloweenqueen31 said:


> I'm buying it. I saw it and it's amazing.


Hello, halloweenqueen! I'm curious, what did you see? If it's something new, please pm me!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

I'm actually excited because it's a hanging tart warmer and I have been wanting a boney hanging tart warmer for some time. I haven't like the others in the past and missed out on the 08 one which I LOVE. I am slightly disappointed in the Dawn of the Dead being a jar. I will admit that.




Spookywolf said:


> Me too, Mrs. F! I had pictured that in my head as a full-sized piece and thought that would probably be the most popular thing offered this year. As a jar topper...not so much. I'm also a tad disappointed that the Pet Cemetery piece is a tart warmer (I mean butner!) It's funny that the same thing happened last year. We started out with only descriptions and I thought I'd like certain ones. Then when the pics came out, the ones I thought I'd like were kind of meh, and others looked better. Pics will tell the full story, I guess. Can't wait for something to surface. Come on bootleg pictures!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Kitty said:


> redsea,
> 
> I had mine out many, many years ago, one was impacted & I had to be sedated. My jar was yellow & swollen. I thought that Doc Holiday was my dentist. I looked like a chipmunk! My husband had to drive me home. Procures had to improve by now. At least you will have a week to recover.
> Just think of all the Boneys that are waiting to come home with you!
> 
> Kitty


I had mine out when I was 17 and before they put me under I said is it gonna hurt and the Dr said do you want to keep them and I said no. Well when I woke up I asked the nurse to see my teeth and she said you told the Dr. You didn't want them. They are in the trash. Well I lost it. Crying hysterically. Gosh darn it I want to see them  I was all I didn't want them in my mouth but I want them in a jar hahaha.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle will have to do something fast to save those customers they are going to lose due to not having coupon. A lot of
> I remember two years ago I was checking out and dividing up my orders to maximize my coupons and another person had just as much stuff. The employee who rang her up only accepted one coupon for the entire order. She didn't even mention that she could split her order to save more money and use more coupons. I guess this is what Yankee Candle is hoping people do, buy more and only use one coupon. I kind of felt bad for the lady who over spent on her Boney Bunches because the employee did not even offer to split her order and use more coupons.


to be honest, I think being allowed to split an order to use more than one coupon is a courtesy of customer service. I don't think they have to do it. I mean, yes, I do it sometimes but I really am never upset when they only allow one. I think we all know they really only mean for a customer to use one coupon on their order. Some coupons-Michael's for example-clearly state 1 per customer per day. It's not the YC rep's duty to advise a customer on coupon useage-it's nice but not their obligation.. Jus sayin...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wickedwillingwench said:


> to be honest, I think being allowed to split an order to use more than one coupon is a courtesy of customer service. I don't think they have to do it. I mean, yes, I do it sometimes but I really am never upset when they only allow one. I think we all know they really only mean for a customer to use one coupon on their order. Some coupons-Michael's for example-clearly state 1 per customer per day. It's not the YC rep's duty to advise a customer on coupon useage-it's nice but not their obligation.. Jus sayin...


I was thinking that they may hand out one coupon to each person on the day of the party. One per person.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> to be honest, I think being allowed to split an order to use more than one coupon is a courtesy of customer service. I don't think they have to do it. I mean, yes, I do it sometimes but I really am never upset when they only allow one. I think we all know they really only mean for a customer to use one coupon on their order. Some coupons-Michael's for example-clearly state 1 per customer per day. It's not the YC rep's duty to advise a customer on coupon useage-it's nice but not their obligation.. Jus sayin...


Yes, I completely understand that. That's why I felt bad because they were doing it for other people and not her. I know they are not obligated to do it though. In fact, I realize that offering it freely may even be against rules. I know if I went to a different store, more than likely they wouldn't even let me use the coupon more than once. I guess I should have specified that I was talking about my store in general. They are always pretty cool with their coupon usage.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> to be honest, I think being allowed to split an order to use more than one coupon is a courtesy of customer service. I don't think they have to do it. I mean, yes, I do it sometimes but I really am never upset when they only allow one. I think we all know they really only mean for a customer to use one coupon on their order. Some coupons-Michael's for example-clearly state 1 per customer per day. It's not the YC rep's duty to advise a customer on coupon useage-it's nice but not their obligation.. Jus sayin...


I'm in pretty good with my manager, and depending on the event, she MIGHT let me use a coupon more than once. In the past, she has given me multiple coupons, to use on separate purchases. I have a feeling, since it is a small store, they scrutinize the coupons more. So, for those of you who have stores that will break them up for you as many times as necessary, with only one coupon, consider yourselves lucky!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I was thinking that they may hand out one coupon to each person on the day of the party. One per person.


If YC doesn't do anything else, they should do that. It looks like I am not going to make it again this year, but for those dedicated and fortunate to be there, you deserve coupons!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm in pretty good with my manager, and depending on the event, she MIGHT let me use a coupon more than once. In the past, she has given me multiple coupons, to use on separate purchases. I have a feeling, since it is a small store, they scrutinize the coupons more. So, for those of you who have stores that will break them up for you as many times as necessary, with only one coupon, consider yourselves lucky!


I do consider myself lucky. My store is very cool about it. Unless there is a strict coupon usage policy they will do it for me again this year. I do know if I walk into another store I am playing by their rules and I usually won't buy much there if it means having to use more than one coupon. I don't spend full price at Yankee Candle because they are way to expensive for me without a coupon. In fact, if there isn't a current coupon, or SAS going on, I stay out of that store. LOL


----------



## myerman82

I do want to add that when they do split my orders I am always very very appreciated of it. I always ask if I will still be allowed to do it. I am not entitled like one of my posts may have made me sound. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I do want to add that when they do split my orders I am always very very appreciated of it. I always ask if I will still be allowed to do it. I am not entitled like one of my posts may have made me sound. LOL


Oh, I never thought that you felt entitled at all, and I don't think it came across that way. I'm glad your store gets you the hookup!


----------



## sanura03

Even at the Flagship store last year they let me split my orders. They had a limit of 4 coupons per person which was actually perfect because that's what I had plotted out anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Even at the Flagship store last year they let me split my orders. They had a limit of 4 coupons per person which was actually perfect because that's what I had plotted out anyway.


Four coupons is really reasonable. That's a lot of Boneys, at least up until this year, LOL!


----------



## sassymom616

halloweenqueen31 said:


> I'm actually excited because it's a hanging tart warmer and I have been wanting a boney hanging tart warmer for some time. I haven't like the others in the past and missed out on the 08 one which I LOVE. I am slightly disappointed in the Dawn of the Dead being a jar. I will admit that.


Just to clarify, halloween queen. Pet Cemetery is a hanging tart warmer? thanks


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, I never thought that you felt entitled at all, and I don't think it came across that way.


Just in case, there are new people here who haven't been around as long. I don't want them thinking, this guy always gets his orders split and seems to expect it. LOLOLOL 
A lot of us think coupons when it comes to buying Boney Bunches since they are expensive. It's always been in the back of my mind that one year they will not have a coupon or they will have strict rules with their coupon usage. That's when I will only get what I really want and call it a day. Then I will have to work double time at my corner to afford the rest. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Four coupons is really reasonable. That's a lot of Boneys, at least up until this year, LOL!


I don't think I ever used more than four coupons in one visit. Then again I bring my friend with me so we can split my purchases between two people.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Four coupons is really reasonable. That's a lot of Boneys, at least up until this year, LOL!


Yes, I was very pleasantly surprised. I'd gone in thinking "This is THE FLAGSHIP STORE (dun dun dunnn) surely they'll be major buzzkills about the coupons." And since I drug my husband along with me I was going to give him two and take two myself and hope it would work out so I was doing some mental math trying to figure out which sets should go with whom and I look up and he's already at the counter with all of them. God bless 'im, he just doesn't do surreptitious at all. So I meekly wander up and start to ask about coupons and she immediately said limit four per person.
Maybe they usually only do one, but didn't feel like arguing with us crazy Boney-heads that day lol.


----------



## sanura03

The first year I bought boneys ('09) they were still a bit under the radar so I was able to pick them up over several different trips throughout a couple of weeks, just one coupon at a time (truthfully, that's how I HAD to do it, money-wise,) and the other years was all online, so last year was my first attempt to use more than one coupon in-store.


----------



## myerman82

Last year there was a family that came in and purchased one of every Halloween item they had. It took them a good hour to check out because they allowed them to split and use coupons on everything. The employees were the ones that were doing the splitting and calculating totals for them. My friend told me that they gladly did that because they are good customers and they got the quota instead of a different store if they decided to leave and purchase from a different store.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> The first year I bought boneys ('09) they were still a bit under the radar so I was able to pick them up over several different trips throughout a couple of weeks, just one coupon at a time (truthfully, that's how I HAD to do it, money-wise,) and the other years was all online, so last year was my first attempt to use more than one coupon in-store.


Honestly, money was another reason I had to pass in 2009. I regret I had to do it since I had to spend more later on getting the 09 pieces. I had to be reasonable that year. Now I try to save up each year or at least try to take on a few side jobs so Boney Bunches and Halloween in general doesn't leave a dent on my wallet.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> Yes, I was very pleasantly surprised. I'd gone in thinking "This is THE FLAGSHIP STORE (dun dun dunnn) surely they'll be major buzzkills about the coupons." And since I drug my husband along with me I was going to give him two and take two myself and hope it would work out so I was doing some mental math trying to figure out which sets should go with whom and I look up and he's already at the counter with all of them. God bless 'im, he just doesn't do surreptitious at all. So I meekly wander up and start to ask about coupons and she immediately said limit four per person.
> Maybe they usually only do one, but didn't feel like arguing with us crazy Boney-heads that day lol.


Are you going this year? I saw your post from last year. It looked like a lot of fun


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, first and foremost..DON'T post how adorable that darn pet cemetery is any more. I have already talked myself out of it...three times...but I only have so much backbone. LOL. Ugh...I just KNOW I'm gonna cough up the $60 for it.

and I wasn't implying tht anyone felt entitled to anything. The only difference in myerman an me is that he goes to the store to get his while I sit on my NOT-boney butt on the couch and order. And I do also split my orders to maximize coupons. Odd, how I sorta forget about doing that ...

I think it's cool that YC will help with maxing the coups. Course, they have to to get people to buy them like they want. I still say that if they'd lower the prices and cut out the coupons, they'd sell more inventory. Some people--my immortal beloved, for example--just won't bother with a coupon but he won't pay $60 for a boney either.


----------



## Dynamite23

Hi everyone!

I LOVE my Boneys and have battled my way through the crowds to get awesome pieces every year! Unfortunately, I work this year AND it's my sister's graduation party so I can't make it to the store. I REALLY hope they release them online (I'm going to start checking a few days before unless anyone has the inside scoop???) and not at midnight or 2 am so I have to stay up all night and watch


----------



## sanura03

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Are you going this year? I saw your post from last year. It looked like a lot of fun


I hope to! I'll at least go to check out the special candle thing and then order everything online later with coupons if I need to. And now we see the depths of my lunacy, driving an hour and a half each way to maybe only buy one thing


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> I hope to! I'll at least go to check out the special candle thing and then order everything online later with coupons if I need to. And now we see the depths of my lunacy, driving an hour and a half each way to maybe only buy one thing


I just wish I lived close enough to go! It sounds quite the experience!


----------



## sanura03

And Boney fever has definitely set in here. I've started dreaming about them again. Some nights it's pleasant and we get lots of coupons and I'm able to buy one of everything. But last night I had to fight to get everything I wanted and then I was waiting in an hour long line to check out. Then my uncle (of all people) called about some family emergency so I left my basket with the associates and when I came back they had sold everything to other people. 
I think I need a support group haha.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Honestly, money was another reason I had to pass in 2009. I regret I had to do it since I had to spend more later on getting the 09 pieces. I had to be reasonable that year. Now I try to save up each year or at least try to take on a few side jobs so Boney Bunches and Halloween in general doesn't leave a dent on my wallet.


I was only able to get about half of them that year, and have since gotten the just buried car and organ player through re-releases. I haven't yet been able to talk myself into paying Ebay prices. I just keep hoping for more re-releases. Lesigh.


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> I just wish I lived close enough to go! It sounds quite the experience!


We should all make a pilgrimage! They wouldn't know what hit them haha.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, first and foremost..DON'T post how adorable that darn pet cemetery is any more. I have already talked myself out of it...three times...but I only have so much backbone. LOL. Ugh...I just KNOW I'm gonna cough up the $60 for it.
> 
> and I wasn't implying tht anyone felt entitled to anything. The only difference in myerman an me is that he goes to the store to get his while I sit on my NOT-boney butt on the couch and order. And I do also split my orders to maximize coupons. Odd, how I sorta forget about doing that ...
> 
> I think it's cool that YC will help with maxing the coups. Course, they have to to get people to buy them like they want. I still say that if they'd lower the prices and cut out the coupons, they'd sell more inventory. Some people--my immortal beloved, for example--just won't bother with a coupon but he won't pay $60 for a boney either.


Hang on...where are the pics of the pet cemetery? I haven't seen anything!


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> We should all make a pilgrimage! They wouldn't know what hit them haha.


LOL I was listening to this song earlier which made me think of our current situation. 
"Is there anyone out there? Is there anyone left? The great battle has taken place and mighty forces have fallen. A small collective of dreamers have banded together to destroy a corporate monster. If there is anyone out there listening to this please know that you are not alone."
I can imagine this playing as we march into the battle of the flagship store!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Quit playing games with my heart, YC!


----------



## redsea

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I had mine out when I was 17 and before they put me under I said is it gonna hurt and the Dr said do you want to keep them and I said no. Well when I woke up I asked the nurse to see my teeth and she said you told the Dr. You didn't want them. They are in the trash. Well I lost it. Crying hysterically. Gosh darn it I want to see them  I was all I didn't want them in my mouth but I want them in a jar hahaha.


I had my consultation today! It looks like I am going to be awake for it. It's okay, I will just think of Boneys to get me through it!


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> LOL I was listening to this song earlier which made me think of our current situation.
> "Is there anyone out there? Is there anyone left? The great battle has taken place and mighty forces have fallen. A small collective of dreamers have banded together to destroy a corporate monster. If there is anyone out there listening to this please know that you are not alone."
> I can imagine this playing as we march into the battle of the flagship store!


Yes, we should all meet up there! That would be so much fun!


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, first and foremost..DON'T post how adorable that darn pet cemetery is any more. I have already talked myself out of it...three times...but I only have so much backbone. LOL. Ugh...I just KNOW I'm gonna cough up the $60 for it.
> 
> and I wasn't implying tht anyone felt entitled to anything. The only difference in myerman an me is that he goes to the store to get his while I sit on my NOT-boney butt on the couch and order. And I do also split my orders to maximize coupons. Odd, how I sorta forget about doing that ...
> 
> I think it's cool that YC will help with maxing the coups. Course, they have to to get people to buy them like they want. I still say that if they'd lower the prices and cut out the coupons, they'd sell more inventory. Some people--my immortal beloved, for example--just won't bother with a coupon but he won't pay $60 for a boney either.


I'm sorry, I kind of wrote the entitled thing as a joke and didn't direct it towards anyone. It does sound funny though....being coupon entitled.  Hope we are all good on that issue now. I just got back from the DMV and dealt with the worst person. I need to catch on up the last page here to get that horrible experience off my mind. When I left the DMV the guy shouted at me "you will expire on Halloween"  I guess I better go all out on Boney Bunches this year cause I will only have a few months to enjoy them.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I'm sorry, I kind of wrote the entitled thing as a joke and didn't direct it towards anyone. It does sound funny though....being coupon entitled.  Hope we are all good on that issue now. I just got back from the DMV and dealt with the worst person. I need to catch on up the last page here to get that horrible experience off my mind. When I left the DMV the guy shouted at me "you will expire on Halloween"  I guess I better go all out on Boney Bunches this year cause I will only have a few months to enjoy them.


Oh my! Talk about good customer service on their part....NOT! Sorry about that. You could of said "Oh no, Halloween is my holiday....you have no idea!"  Boneys should make you feel better!


----------



## Kitty

myerman82 said:


> I'm sorry, I kind of wrote the entitled thing as a joke and didn't direct it towards anyone. It does sound funny though....being coupon entitled.  Hope we are all good on that issue now. I just got back from the DMV and dealt with the worst person. I need to catch on up the last page here to get that horrible experience off my mind. When I left the DMV the guy shouted at me "you will expire on Halloween"  I guess I better go all out on Boney Bunches this year cause I will only have a few months to enjoy them.


DMV guy is already brain dead!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> We should all make a pilgrimage! They wouldn't know what hit them haha.


You seriously have me thinking about driving there


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Oh my! Talk about good customer service on their part....NOT! Sorry about that. You could of said "Oh no, Halloween is my holiday....you have no idea!"  Boneys should make you feel better!


All I asked for was a 7 day extension on my sticker since I finally got my car working. Funny, all this time I thought it was the battery but the guy at the auto store refused to switch out the battery when it was under warranty. I tried figuring out what was causing my car to keep dying out. Turns out, after 4 months of headaches I was about to replace the alternator only to find out that wasn't the problem. The nice guy at the auto store suggested the battery I bought was faulty and switched it out no problem. My car works great again (so far) no issues. Anyway, during this 4 month time frame my sticker was to be renewed in June and I had to take the emissions test before I could get my sticker. Since my car was dead and I finally got it started again recently, my sticker expired. I figured I was doing the right thing by getting a 7 day extension so I could drive to the emissions place without getting pulled over for expired sticker. Instead I got a jerk who wouldn't listen to why I needed the extension and told me to be quit many times. Then he accused me of lying about where I lived......really!!! Does he want to come by after work and check up on me? I could have easily changed my address to my parents address who lives in a county where emissions tests aren't required but I was being honest.
He finally gave me a choice of a 4 month extension but I can never ask for a extension again. I asked why I couldn't get a 7 day since I never had to ask for a extension before. All he said was "take it or leave it, your wasting my time" Finally I took 4 months and he shouted I will expire on Halloween. LOL I almost laughed but was to stressed to give him anymore of my time.


----------



## Kitty

Sassymom616,

Welcome to HF! When did you start collecting BB?


Kitty


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> . When I left the DMV the guy shouted at me "you will expire on Halloween"  I guess I better go all out on Boney Bunches this year cause I will only have a few months to enjoy them.


I would have had to turn around and shout in my best Beavis voice "are you threatening me? I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO!"


----------



## happythenjaded

Isn't it funny how we are upset over a $60.00 Boney this year but we all have probably spent way more than that for a Boney on eBay a time or two? I know I have. I just cannot find it within my budget right now to cough up $60.00 on ONE piece.....Just not possible no matter HOW cute or amazing it is. Sorry YC, you picked a bad year to launch a $60.00 Boney with no coupon, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> All I asked for was a 7 day extension on my sticker since I finally got my car working. Funny, all this time I thought it was the battery but the guy at the auto store refused to switch out the battery when it was under warranty. I tried figuring out what was causing my car to keep dying out. Turns out, after 4 months of headaches I was about to replace the alternator only to find out that wasn't the problem. The nice guy at the auto store suggested the battery I bought was faulty and switched it out no problem. My car works great again (so far) no issues. Anyway, during this 4 month time frame my sticker was to be renewed in June and I had to take the emissions test before I could get my sticker. Since my car was dead and I finally got it started again recently, my sticker expired. I figured I was doing the right thing by getting a 7 day extension so I could drive to the emissions place without getting pulled over for expired sticker. Instead I got a jerk who wouldn't listen to why I needed the extension and told me to be quit many times. Then he accused me of lying about where I lived......really!!! Does he want to come by after work and check up on me? I could have easily changed my address to my parents address who lives in a county where emissions tests aren't required but I was being honest.
> He finally gave me a choice of a 4 month extension but I can never ask for a extension again. I asked why I couldn't get a 7 day since I never had to ask for a extension before. All he said was "take it or leave it, your wasting my time" Finally I took 4 months and he shouted I will expire on Halloween. LOL I almost laughed but was to stressed to give him anymore of my time.


Life sometimes is definitely more interesting than fiction. WOW.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm thinking about collecting just a few "must have" pieces this year, which is weird for me because I usually buy the entire collection. My plan is to develop multiple buying strategies and go with what makes the most sense that morning based on the coupons. 

In recent years, I've learned to talk to the manager a few days before the party to find out what the District Manager will be allow on multiple transactions with the coupons. I also bring a friend to assist me in making purchases the day of the party. 

Thrilled to have another female character this year. She tops my list. Just waiting for pictures now. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hi, everyone! Found out on BBL the dimensions of the Pet Cemetery Tart Warmer. They are: 11.25 x 8.75 x 7. Nicely sized, but for $60? I still can't wait to see it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> I'm thinking about collecting just a few "must have" pieces this year, which is weird for me because I usually buy the entire collection. My plan is to develop multiple buying strategies and go with what makes the most sense that morning based on the coupons.
> 
> In recent years, I've learned to talk to the manager a few days before the party to find out what the District Manager will be allow on multiple transactions with the coupons. I also bring a friend to assist me in making purchases the day of the party.
> 
> Thrilled to have another female character this year. She tops my list. Just waiting for pictures now.
> 
> Lisa


I hope she is Victorian inspired! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Spookywolf

So no pics yet I see....bummer. Haddonfield, if you're out there, we need to make a plan. I'll grab the YC clerk, you run to the back room and start snapping pics with your cellphone. Myerman can spot us at the door and let us know when he hears police sirens, then Happy can drive the get-away car. We'll download them to the Forum and then all our Boney peeps can send them out to the wide world...and... WE'LL CONQUER ALL! LOL!  (Ahem, okay coming down off that momentary Boney high there!)


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Thrilled to have another female character this year. She tops my list. Just waiting for pictures now.
> 
> Lisa


Me too, Lisa. This is the first character (and the Boney man too) that might be a return to the glory days of the line. I'm hoping for something along the lines of Aunt Hilda. Now that the Wednesday Addams-type character has turned out to be a jar topper, this one has my attention now. I'm dying to see some pics (pardon the pun! )


----------



## Spookywolf

I know a few of you keep your Boneys out all year (and I wish I could do that!) but for those of us with tubs full of packed Boneys in storage, when do you plan on setting up your displays? I normally wait until mid to late September into October, but I have to confess I have a bad case of Boney Fever this year. I think I might just start setting up in August when the new pieces come out. I figure, I've paid so much money for these things, I'd like to get the most enjoyment out of them that I can, and October doesn't feel like I'm getting my full money's worth, espcially this year!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I know a few of you keep your Boneys out all year (and I wish I could do that!) but for those of us with tubs full of packed Boneys in storage, when do you plan on setting up your displays? I normally wait until mid to late September into October, but I have to confess I have a bad case of Boney Fever this year. I think I might just start setting up in August when the new pieces come out. I figure, I've paid so much money for these things, I'd like to get the most enjoyment out of them that I can, and October doesn't feel like I'm getting my full money's worth, espcially this year!


I will probably set up mid-September. If I can wait that long, LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

once the boneys start arriving in the mail, I get the fire to bring them all out and re-build the neighborhood.


----------



## boobird

i do my display on boney weekend, and the rest of halloween falls in place shortly after! excited to see everyone's displays this year!


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone,

Do you get notified when someone thanks you and says your post is killer? I do not, but am curious if others do. Thanks!


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

Spookywolf said:


> I know a few of you keep your Boneys out all year (and I wish I could do that!) but for those of us with tubs full of packed Boneys in storage, when do you plan on setting up your displays? I normally wait until mid to late September into October, but I have to confess I have a bad case of Boney Fever this year. I think I might just start setting up in August when the new pieces come out. I figure, I've paid so much money for these things, I'd like to get the most enjoyment out of them that I can, and October doesn't feel like I'm getting my full money's worth, espcially this year!


I bought a China cabinet for my "babies" last year. It had three shelves in it but I really wanted it to have 4. So I measured on of the shelves and had a piece of glass cut. Then I moved all the brackets holding the other shelves in. They fit perfectly! I have them in there separated by year. I only have a few 08's an 09's so they have to share the top shelf of the China cabinet in the dining room. I have a problem. I now need a new one for this years bony adoption.


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

Oh, and I do open the door at least once a week and talk to the babies! They get lonely and press their little faces against the glass and look sad if I don't.


----------



## Spookywolf

LOL Teresa! At least you can visit with your Boneys throughout the year. My poor guys stay in the basement most of the year and then I get a hernia trying to carry those big rubbermaid tubs up the stairs.  But it's always such a pleasant surprise when I open up the balls of tissue paper and get to remind myself of what I have. Sadly, with my memory, I do a lot of, "Oh yeah, I remember YOU!" or "Oh man, I forgot all about this one!"


----------



## redsea

LOL

Mine are packed away too....most of them in their online boxes they came in, others in the tissue paper in some YC bags (I only have around eight right now, that will change soon!  )


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do you get notified when someone thanks you and says your post is killer? I do not, but am curious if others do. Thanks!


There's a way to tweak your notifications on your account set up page. I've been getting mine in email but need to turn that off since my email gets twitchy without much provocation at all. The Forum used to notify you with a button at the top of the screen, but since the upgrade, they did away with that. I liked that feature and kinda miss it.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> There's a way to tweak your notifications on your account set up page. I've been getting mine in email but need to turn that off since my email gets twitchy without much provocation at all. The Forum used to notify you with a button at the top of the screen, but since the upgrade, they did away with that. I liked that feature and kinda miss it.


Thanks! 

I went to that spot and I should be getting emails, but I don't...can't figure out why. :/ oh well.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I went to that spot and I should be getting emails, but I don't...can't figure out why. :/ oh well.


Did you make sure to save your changes? It's all the way down at the bottom after you click on everything you want/don't want.


----------



## sassymom616

Kitty said:


> Sassymom616,
> 
> Welcome to HF! When did you start collecting BB?
> 
> 
> Kitty


Hey there!! I started collecting in 2012! I'm so addicted!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm bed bound. The alarm goes off mighty early these days. Goodnight Boney peeps!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, welcome to the Boney thread, Sassymom616! Glad you're joining us. We have a lot of fun around here, and this is the MOST exciting part of our whole Boney year! Sorry you're catching me at the end of the night, but I'm sure we'll be running into each other again. And I should warn you, this thread can become very addicting! 

Have a good night all!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Since it is looking more and more like there won't be a coupon for preview day, i went to look and make sure i still had the coupon for August 4th and i can't find it! Does anyone have one they can upload or email?

So excited for boney day! Still keeping everything crossed for a preview day coupon!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Since it is looking more and more like there won't be a coupon for preview day, i went to look and make sure i still had the coupon for August 4th and i can't find it! Does anyone have one they can upload or email?
> 
> So excited for boney day! Still keeping everything crossed for a preview day coupon!


Are you signed up for YC e-mails? I believe I heard that this coupon would be e-mailed to those who were. That is how I get most of YC's coupons.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Are you signed up for YC e-mails? I believe I heard that this coupon would be e-mailed to those who were. That is how I get most of YC's coupons.


I am, but i've looked through all my emails from them and can't find the one that starts August 4th.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I am, but i've looked through all my emails from them and can't find the one that starts August 4th.


As of right now the Aug 4 coupon is being handed out in store. The online code is SCENT. I assume it will also be emailed out.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> As of right now the Aug 4 coupon is being handed out in store. The online code is SCENT. I assume it will also be emailed out.


Awesome, Thanks Mourning Glory!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> As of right now the Aug 4 coupon is being handed out in store. The online code is SCENT. I assume it will also be emailed out.


Thanks, Mourning Glory! I'll jot that down, in case I miss their e-mail somehow.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Awesome, Thanks Mourning Glory!


Oh! What is the coupon good for again?


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Did you make sure to save your changes? It's all the way down at the bottom after you click on everything you want/don't want.


Oh, maybe I was in the wrong section! I was in the section where we could decide to disable email and notifications (not checked though).... I will do more investigating, thanks.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Tomorrow I will be planning my attack for Boneys with two scenarios: with coupons and without. I have printed the price list from BBL, and will be looking it over very carefully. I know sight unseen I could change my mind, but I have a pretty good idea which ones I will be drawn to, and definitely not want to risk missing out on on the 2nd. 

I figure, if I purchase something on the 2nd, and am able to get it for less later, I will just return it to YC for store credit, like I always do with my returns. I always keep my receipts now, until I know an item is not being returned.

Here's wishing for Boney coupons in my dreams, and coming soon in RL, I hope!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Tomorrow I will be planning my attack for Boneys with two scenarios: with coupons and without. I have printed the price list from BBL, and will be looking it over very carefully. I know sight unseen I could change my mind, but I have a pretty good idea which ones I will be drawn to, and definitely not want to risk missing out on on the 2nd.
> 
> I figure, if I purchase something on the 2nd, and am able to get it for less later, I will just return it to YC for store credit, like I always do with my returns. I always keep my receipts now, until I know an item is not being returned.
> 
> Here's wishing for Boney coupons in my dreams, and coming soon in RL, I hope!


Yes, coupons, coupons, coupons!


----------



## redsea

It looks like Yankee has a picture of the toasting couple here:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-store/south-deerfield-events/t


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> It looks like Yankee has a picture of the toasting couple here:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-store/south-deerfield-events/t


Isn't that a re-release?


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Isn't that a re-release?


Oops, you're right, it is. Sorry! Didn't realize until now.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh! What is the coupon good for again?


$10 off $35. Good Aug 4-24.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> So no pics yet I see....bummer. Haddonfield, if you're out there, we need to make a plan. I'll grab the YC clerk, you run to the back room and start snapping pics with your cellphone. Myerman can spot us at the door and let us know when he hears police sirens, then Happy can drive the get-away car. We'll download them to the Forum and then all our Boney peeps can send them out to the wide world...and... WE'LL CONQUER ALL! LOL!  (Ahem, okay coming down off that momentary Boney high there!)


Spookywoof, count me in! I like this plan much better than me doing it solo. I think we could pull it off.


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> Oops, you're right, it is. Sorry! Didn't realize until now.


That is an older piece, if it's the same as the announced one, that's fine with me, that'll save a bit of money. But....

I didn't even know the ghost hunters were going to be there that day!!! Now I have to go! *fan-girling*


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> That is an older piece, if it's the same as the announced one, that's fine with me, that'll save a bit of money. But....
> 
> I didn't even know the ghost hunters were going to be there that day!!! Now I have to go! *fan-girling*


LOL, I am sure they will have lots of stock! I thought about going, but figured I may go later in the week. I thought I heard they sent a coupon (flagship only) through email to someone, but I am unaware of the details of it! (ex: when it starts and for how much)


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> I know a few of you keep your Boneys out all year (and I wish I could do that!) but for those of us with tubs full of packed Boneys in storage, when do you plan on setting up your displays? I normally wait until mid to late September into October, but I have to confess I have a bad case of Boney Fever this year. I think I might just start setting up in August when the new pieces come out. I figure, I've paid so much money for these things, I'd like to get the most enjoyment out of them that I can, and October doesn't feel like I'm getting my full money's worth, espcially this year!


I always set up my displays the weekend of the preview party. I know it's early but I think 3 months of displaying my Boneys is right for as much money as I have tied up in them. I can't imagine buying a bunch of Boneys at the preview party only to take them home and let them stay in the bag for another month or so. Heck, as I've already mentioned, I have already broken out some witches' brew candles. I also recently bought another ghost rider Boney to replace my other one that broke during shipping last year. My new ghost rider has sat on the table every night since he came to live with us last week!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> LOL, I am sure they will have lots of stock! I thought about going, but figured I may go later in the week. I heard they sent a coupon (flagship only) through email to someone, but I am unaware of the details of it!


I wonder if it will only be available at that location. I missed out on that piece and need to add it to my collection.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:

5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own

4. 2009 American Gothic - own

3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own

2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own

1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


----------



## grandma lise

This year's toasting bride and groom is a taper holder, so we know it's new, not a re-release. 

Lisa


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:
> 
> 5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own
> 
> 4. 2009 American Gothic - own
> 
> 3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own
> 
> 2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own
> 
> 1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


By the way, this was EXTREMELY hard for me to narrow down! There are probably two dozen pieces I cherish. I just feel like these are the five pieces I truly must have (for sure the case with the lady and baby piece since I don't own it, YET!). Did anyone on here win the eBay auction on the lady and baby that sold for $103 the other night? If so, come clean! And congratulations! I've bought from that seller and she packs her items like no other. Packing peanuts, bubble wrap, everything wrapped first in paper, and then in a very sturdy and perfectly fitting cardboard box. Best eBay auction I have ever won!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:
> 
> 5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own
> 
> 4. 2009 American Gothic - own
> 
> 3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own
> 
> 2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own
> 
> 1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


5. Hoot Gravely

4. Little Boo/Coffin Guy

3. Six Feet Under Grave Digger

2. Mother and Baby Carriage

1. Skeleton & Pumpkin 08


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> By the way, this was EXTREMELY hard for me to narrow down! There are probably two dozen pieces I cherish. I just feel like these are the five pieces I truly must have (for sure the case with the lady and baby piece since I don't own it, YET!). Did anyone on here win the eBay auction on the lady and baby that sold for $103 the other night? If so, come clean! And congratulations! I've bought from that seller and she packs her items like no other. Packing peanuts, bubble wrap, everything wrapped first in paper, and then in a very sturdy and perfectly fitting cardboard box. Best eBay auction I have ever won!


I didn't win but I was watching that auction. I do have hope that one day I will go on ebay, check newly listed and find that piece for under $50. Yeah right!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> So no pics yet I see....bummer. Haddonfield, if you're out there, we need to make a plan. I'll grab the YC clerk, you run to the back room and start snapping pics with your cellphone. Myerman can spot us at the door and let us know when he hears police sirens, then Happy can drive the get-away car. We'll download them to the Forum and then all our Boney peeps can send them out to the wide world...and... WE'LL CONQUER ALL! LOL!  (Ahem, okay coming down off that momentary Boney high there!)


Count me in. Let's do it!!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I didn't win but I was watching that auction. I do have hope that one day I will go on ebay, check newly listed and find that piece for under $50. Yeah right!!!!!


I'm with you on that! Maybe one day someone will just get sick of their collection and dump them for pennies on the dollar. I've seen it happen a time or two.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> 5. Hoot Gravely
> 
> 4. Little Boo/Coffin Guy
> 
> 3. Six Feet Under Grave Digger
> 
> 2. Mother and Baby Carriage
> 
> 1. Skeleton & Pumpkin 08


Thanks for playing along, myerman! Hoot Gravely was probably my number 6. I just really love that horse and hearse wagon, though! It looks like something Abraham Lincoln would have been carried in after he was assassinated.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm with you on that! Maybe one day someone will just get sick of their collection and dump them for pennies on the dollar. I've seen it happen a time or two.


IN 2010 I won little boo/coffin guy for under $19 shipped. Best $20 I ever spent. He's in my top 5 too.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> IN 2010 I won little boo/coffin guy for under $19 shipped. Best $20 I ever spent. He's in my top 5 too.


Definitely a good price for Little Boo. You coud easily triple or more your money now. I think I paid around $50 last year shipped. It seemed like a fair price considering he went for over $100 multiple times last year. I had to have him!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks for playing along, myerman! Hoot Gravely was probably my number 6. I just really love that horse and hearse wagon, though! It looks like something Abraham Lincoln would have been carried in after he was assassinated.


Like you, it was a hard list to make. I had to pull up BBL stamp sheet to make sure I didn't leave out a favorite. it's interesting that 2011 through 2013 seems to be my least favorite years as far as favorite pieces. I love them all but none made it to my top 5. The farmer in the pumpkin wagon was a very close 6th place though.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Definitely a good price for Little Boo. You coud easily triple or more your money now. I think I paid around $50 last year shipped. It seemed like a fair price considering he went for over $100 multiple times last year. I had to have him!


That is still a great price for him. I found Balloon guy for a steal too in 2010. I think he was $18 at the time. He was another favorite for awhile.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> Like you, it was a hard list to make. I had to pull up BBL stamp sheet to make sure I didn't leave out a favorite. it's interesting that 2011 through 2013 seems to be my least favorite years as far as favorite pieces. I love them all but none made it to my top 5. The farmer in the pumpkin wagon was a very close 6th place though.


I did the same thing! Those stamp sheets rock! Yes, the pumpkin wagon would be in my top 10 for sure. I liked Frank and Bride a lot but that was the only one from last year. I also liked both witches from 2012 and 2011. Those years (2011 - 2013) really weren't that great (other than the horse and hearse, of course) Bonesy was very cool when he first came out but the re-release and then subsequent new releases have burned me out on him.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> That is still a great price for him. I found Balloon guy for a steal too in 2010. I think he was $18 at the time. He was another favorite for awhile.


I like Balloon guy too but he scares me. That stick holding his head is a break waiting to happen. I'll have to get him cheap or not at all. Too fragile for me.


----------



## sanura03

Hmmmm, top 5...

Coffin guy... everyone remembers their first =) Own
Umbrella lady (is she Aunt Hilda or is that the spiderweb dress lady?) Own
Original gothic farmer couple. Own
Lady with the stroller. Don't own =(
Aaaaand...
Hoot gravely. Own

Runners up would be balloon head boy (Don't own,) Uncle Vlad (own,) organ player (own,) and dead and ferried (own.) OH, and the mansions, own both. 
This is too hard, it's like trying to pick favorite children haha.
Gah! And the headless horseman! Own


----------



## Haddonfield1963

sanura03 said:


> Hmmmm, top 5...
> 
> Coffin guy... everyone remembers their first =) Own
> Umbrella lady (is she Aunt Hilda or is that the spiderweb dress lady?) Own
> Original gothic farmer couple. Own
> Lady with the stroller. Don't own =(
> Aaaaand...
> Hoot gravely. Own
> 
> Runners up would be balloon head boy (Don't own,) Uncle Vlad (own,) organ player (own,) and dead and ferried (own.) OH, and the mansions, own both.
> This is too hard, it's like trying to pick favorite children haha.
> Gah! And the headless horseman! Own


It really is tough to pick a top 5. I've been thinking about asking everyone to post their top 5 for a week or so now. I just had to compile my list first : ). Looks like a lot of coffin guy, lady with carriage, and Hoot. Can't wait to hear everyone else's lists. Thanks sanura!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

sanura,

And by the mansions you mean the ceramic jar holder and tart warmer? If so, I really like them too! I bought the jar holder last year for a reasonable price and the little Boney standing in front was decapitated upon arrival. I pieced and glued it all back together but I can still tell it's broken. It just ruins the whole piece for me. Sometimes I just want to up and throw it in the trash. I hang on to it, though. Maybe someone will want it. I just can't display broken Boneys. I'm too OCD. It would drive me nuts!


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> sanura,
> 
> And by the mansions you mean the ceramic jar holder and tart warmer? If so, I really like them too! I bought the jar holder last year for a reasonable price and the little Boney standing in front was decapitated upon arrival. I pieced and glued it all back together but I can still tell it's broken. It just ruins the whole piece for me. Sometimes I just want to up and throw it in the trash. I hang on to it, though. Maybe someone will want it. I just can't display broken Boneys. I'm too OCD. It would drive me nuts!


Yep, those are the ones. The tart burner (butner?) is the only Boney piece I've ever really used and had a real candle in haha. I don't have any of the metal mansions because I don't feel I have the room. 

And I'm ocd as well, that would make me so sad! Hopefully you get the chance to replace it someday without paying an arm and a leg to do so!


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm relieved to see the toasting couple is one I already have  cross another one of the list! There are 3 for sure I'm not getting. Still hoping for pictures though...


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> sanura,
> 
> And by the mansions you mean the ceramic jar holder and tart warmer? If so, I really like them too! I bought the jar holder last year for a reasonable price and the little Boney standing in front was decapitated upon arrival. I pieced and glued it all back together but I can still tell it's broken. It just ruins the whole piece for me. Sometimes I just want to up and throw it in the trash. I hang on to it, though. Maybe someone will want it. I just can't display broken Boneys. I'm too OCD. It would drive me nuts!


I thought I was the only one who was OCD about broken stuff. There is only one Boney Bunch that ever broke on me and that was the headless horseman. As I was putting it way in 2011 the head just came off. It was almost like I bought it broken and didn't even know it. I glued it back together and it doesn't really bother me because it's not a favorite piece of mine at all. If a favorite piece did break I would go crazy because I know it's broke and I would always be looking at the spot that was glued back together. Once you notice it you always notice it. When you skeleton broke two weeks ago I was a bit upset because it is one of those pieces I always look at on my desk. I glued it back and luckily he sits high enough that it does not bother me as much. If I spot another one cheap on eBay I will definitely get it to replace him.


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I like Balloon guy too but he scares me. That stick holding his head is a break waiting to happen. I'll have to get him cheap or not at all. Too fragile for me.


He's my top "want" but no way can I pay ebay prices for him!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gloomycatt said:


> I'm relieved to see the toasting couple is one I already have  cross another one of the list! There are 3 for sure I'm not getting. Still hoping for pictures though...


BBL says the 2014 couple is a taper holder and the one pictured is not. But if it isn't spectacularly different from the other Bride/Groom taper holder, i won't have to have it. I DO love the bride and groom, tho, coz they came out the year my immortal beloved and i got started planning our eternity together. <3


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:
> 
> 5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own
> 
> 4. 2009 American Gothic - own
> 
> 3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own
> 
> 2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own
> 
> 1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


Anyone been watching Ebay during this convo? The vultures are hovering, many of the pieces mentioned have been listed from $50 to $185!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Anyone watching the fighting go down on BBL in the comments section? Holy moly. YC is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at YC for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had SOMETHING to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped FB photo on the YC page only showing a piece or two. 

What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


----------



## Lucy08

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Anyone watching the fighting go down on BBL in the comments section? Holy moly. YC is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at YC for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had SOMETHING to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped FB photo on the YC page only showing a piece or two.
> 
> What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.



I don't know if I should even be saying this out loud but....... I think BBL HAS pictures and won't post them. In the middle of the comments she says something like "thanks to everyone for being cool about "no pics". Her info is awfully detailed to not have something in front of her. I can respect that she doesn't want to be in trouble over posting anything. Who knows, maybe it am totally wrong!


----------



## Mourning Glory

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


Here's my newest theory regarding coupons since the whole July 21st idea didn't pan out. Like others have sais, we will most likely be getting our coupons the morning of the party. This way when they go live on the site, those of of on the midnight vigil will have to buy without coupons thus minimizing the numbet of coupons accepted this year . . . . Or I can be completely wrong and YC has just become the Grinch that stole Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Anyone watching the fighting go down on BBL in the comments section? Holy moly. YC is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at YC for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had SOMETHING to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped FB photo on the YC page only showing a piece or two.
> 
> What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


I read them yesterday. I can understand people's frustration, but it is best to stay calm. The power has, and always has been, in the purse (or wallet, LOL!). YC's pieces are higher this year, so I still anticipate a coupon. It might not be great, and it might be strictly limited and enforced, but there has to be something. All YC stores have sales goals, and most of them will not meet them without one. I bet something will surface next week. If not, then whomever is heading up this shindig at YC, might want to start sending out resumes.


----------



## witchyone

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Anyone watching the fighting go down on BBL in the comments section? Holy moly. YC is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at YC for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had SOMETHING to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped FB photo on the YC page only showing a piece or two.
> 
> What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


I was so surprised to see a YC employee commenting and calling herself out as a YC employee, considering how insane they've been this year about keeping things secret. I completely agree with you, the whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## weenbaby

If I had pics I would make a fake account with a fake email and post them. Lol. If Yankee pushed the issue I would just delete them. By that time everyone would have saved one. 

Ok. It took me an hour to skim over 500 posts that I missed. 


Thoughts while I'm thinking...
-I would buy the $60 pet cemetery but if it's a hanging burner, I don't want it. It has to plug in for me. I can't stand tart burners where you need tea light. That means I have to buy more useless candles that don't smell. 
-I have only broken one piece...my cat standing on the hat. Actually my husband broke it. I'm still mad but when I saw one at the outlet, it was broken in the same spot. 
-I really wish Yankee would take these parties seriously. If they aren't issuing a coupon, the party better be fantastic. Our first year there, they had tons I giveaways, if you spent so much money you got a ticket to play for a prize etc. 
last year they did some stuff but it felt like the employees didn't care. 
-this year I really want Frankie. I'm also going to be that nightmare customer that grabs everything. My strategy? Grab everything then decide later.


----------



## weenbaby

Oh! Oh! Oh!
I saw employees post that some stores got their stock. Someone PLEASE PLEASE leak pictures!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I was thinking what if Yankee is using the candy dish in place of a coupon. If you want the dish you will have to pay full price for the ones you want to meet the price point.


----------



## weenbaby

And another post ( sorry to annoy everyone )

A question about Dawn. If she's a jar topper does that mean she is like a lid? I'd like to be able to burn my candle while using her.


----------



## weenbaby

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I was thinking what if Yankee is using the candy dish in place of a coupon. If you want the dish you will have to pay full price for the ones you want to meet the price point.


They had specials the last 2 years though. One year was a candy dish then last year was the plug in pumpkin. 

I think even if they offered a high price point coupon ($20 off $100) it would be better than nothing. IMO if they don't have coupons, people might not shop and they definitely won't buy as much leaving leftover pieces, especially the expensive ones. Maybe Yankee wants that so they don't feel they have to produce as many? That'll just drive the ebayers.


----------



## Spookywolf

The biggest concern is that YC was bought by another company this year and they may be playing with a whole new rule book regarding Boneys this year. Just the fact that there's now a $60 tart warmer (butner!) is a bit shocking to me. I mean, I know they're raising the prices, but Geez Louise!  I feel like they're testing the waters to see just how much the Boney fans/collectors will in fact fork over. So the lack of coupons now might also be a new company pilot to see if they can pull off a Preview party without them and get people to pay full price, especially since a lot of us are eyeing that candy dish and it's already rumored to be limited availability. If this truly pans out with no coupons for our opening day, it will really spoil the fun for me, because I'll have to limit my buys to just 1 or 2 and wait (and hope!) for coupons later and the chance that certain pieces won't sell out. Just not having pics is driving me nuts right now because I'm a planner by nature. I have to know what the offerings are and have time to think about how I want to spend my precious limited budget. The fighting at BBL is a sure sign that this "Super Secret" campaign they're trying to run is backfiring.


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok favorites. 
5. Boneys in bed. - own
4 pumpkin wagon with horse - own 
3 trio head with lantern in body ( think mr bones) - own
2 hoot gravely / dont own
1 aunt Hilda/lady with baby carriage - dont own


----------



## Kriscourter

Also called my store invites are coming out Friday. No coupon on it. Hmm what else? I think maybe there will be an email in morning at like 8 so all boney lovers are already out of house in front of store and so that can't print it out and be like one per person. Though would make my hubby print them all out and bring to me if so.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> The biggest concern is that YC was bought by another company this year and they may be playing with a whole new rule book regarding Boneys this year. Just the fact that there's now a $60 tart warmer (butner!) is a bit shocking to me. I mean, I know they're raising the prices, but Geez Louise!  I feel like they're testing the waters to see just how much the Boney fans/collectors will in fact fork over. So the lack of coupons now might also be a new company pilot to see if they can pull off a Preview party without them and get people to pay full price, especially since a lot of us are eyeing that candy dish and it's already rumored to be limited availability. If this truly pans out with no coupons for our opening day, it will really spoil the fun for me, because I'll have to limit my buys to just 1 or 2 and wait (and hope!) for coupons later and the chance that certain pieces won't sell out. Just not having pics is driving me nuts right now because I'm a planner by nature. I have to know what the offerings are and have time to think about how I want to spend my precious limited budget. The fighting at BBL is a sure sign that this "Super Secret" campaign they're trying to run is backfiring.


They say there is no such thing as bad publicity. The only thing that will get YC's attention is the bottom line. I am curious what most of the people on this thread will do if there isn't a coupon. There is one that starts the 4th, so would most of us, and other enthusiastic collectors, pay full price, two days early? I will be looking at the list from BBL later today, and deciding on those I can't live without, without a coupon. I am sure it is not more than a couple of them. I will take my chances, especially on a $60 tart burner. If anyone on eBay thinks they can jack that puppy up right away, no matter how great it is, I am pretty sure they can't get much more, after fees.


----------



## witchyone

Spookywolf said:


> The biggest concern is that YC was bought by another company this year and they may be playing with a whole new rule book regarding Boneys this year. Just the fact that there's now a $60 tart warmer (butner!) is a bit shocking to me. I mean, I know they're raising the prices, but Geez Louise!  I feel like they're testing the waters to see just how much the Boney fans/collectors will in fact fork over. So the lack of coupons now might also be a new company pilot to see if they can pull off a Preview party without them and get people to pay full price, especially since a lot of us are eyeing that candy dish and it's already rumored to be limited availability. If this truly pans out with no coupons for our opening day, it will really spoil the fun for me, because I'll have to limit my buys to just 1 or 2 and wait (and hope!) for coupons later and the chance that certain pieces won't sell out. Just not having pics is driving me nuts right now because I'm a planner by nature. I have to know what the offerings are and have time to think about how I want to spend my precious limited budget. The fighting at BBL is a sure sign that this "Super Secret" campaign they're trying to run is backfiring.


Totally agree. Not seeing pictures in advance doesn't make me excited - it pisses me off. I can't plan if I don't even know what I'm going to like! I work in marketing for an online retailer, and this is not something we would ever do. I think posting pictures (even just teasers) definitely builds more positive enthusiasm for BB and YC at the same time. It makes me think less of YC as a brand that they're purposefully being secretive and likely no longer giving a coupon for the release party. Obviously all companies care about making money, but when you show yourself to be customer centric, that's what sticks with people the most.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> And another post ( sorry to annoy everyone )
> 
> A question about Dawn. If she's a jar topper does that mean she is like a lid? I'd like to be able to burn my candle while using her.


You are thinking of the Illuma-Lid, that you scew onto the jar candle, which is supposed to prevent tunneling while the candle is lit. Unless this is one unique jar topper, you won't be able to use the candle while it is on there.


----------



## DarkSecret

I agree with everything you all have said. Spookywolf I am also a planner by nature. I NEED to see pictures, then I will decide my must haves. But with no coupons, well I can't buy everything. I'll just have to wait until Monday Aug 4 when that one coupon I was given goes into effect. One thing I refuse to do is pay over inflated prices on ebay. I understand sellers making a profit but some of the prices they are asking are ridiculous! My fear is I will buy something on ebay and YC will re-release it at much lower price. I truly thought we would see some pictures by now. And unfortunately, I don't think there will be a coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

For me having pics in advance actually makes me buy MORE, not less. The more time I have to drool over them and think about them, the more I talk myself into buying more than I started out to purchase. And If I have to go in on Saturday couponless, then I'll have the mindset that I'm only buying exactly $35 worth to get the candy dish.


----------



## sanura03

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Anyone watching the fighting go down on BBL in the comments section? Holy moly. YC is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at YC for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had SOMETHING to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped FB photo on the YC page only showing a piece or two.
> 
> What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


*hangs head in shame* I was one of the biggest complainers.
But just to clear the air, I don't want ANYONE to lose their job trying to sneak us pictures, my beef is not with the employees at all, or with Boney Bunch Love, I'm so glad she's been able to give us SOME info. My beef is squarely with corporate. Like I said on FB, I bet they made just as much money back in 2010 when they had the teaser pics on THEIR FB and the youtube videos. And coupons! That was such a fun year! Now they're just sucking all the fun out of it. And if the quality keeps declining and the prices keep skyrocketing (and no coupons!) I will be forced to bid adieu to my beloved Bonies. Well, new ones anyway. More money for Lemax and Homegoods. I'm running out of room anyway.
And I wouldn't have said anything at all if that one lady hadn't basically told us to STFU and suck it up haha. What can I say, I'm passionate about my Bonies. *hangs head again.*


----------



## myerman82

I usually skim through BBL Facebook so I missed the fighting going on. I do want to say that not having a coupon on Preview Days is a huge slap in the face for the loyal faces. How can you not have something for those that wake up early, stand in line, purchase these and then come back every year. This is either bad planning on Yankee Candles end or just another marketing strategy that screws over the early buyers. They know Boney Bunches will sell so why not charge full price during the Preview Party and let those that purchase two days later have a break. That is like playing a game of chance when your favorite piece sells out the first day. This is also a vultures dream because now they know with no coupon they will have a better chance of buying out the popular pieces and forcing us to pay premium if those pieces are sold out by the time that coupon starts. Yankee Candle, don't be greedy. Give them their coupon and show the fans that you appreciate them.
I want to add one more thing. It doesn't matter if BBL has pictures or not. Yankee Candle DOES know about about BBL. Maybe she got the OK to post descriptions but was told not to post any pictures in fear of getting shut down. We have no clue what is going on behind the scenes. I do know that when Yankee Candle did post previews on their Facebook page a few years ago but many people complained about Halloween being promoted during Summer. Maybe they stopped doing that because of all the complaints. I don't get it but it's possible.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

witchyone said:


> Totally agree. Not seeing pictures in advance doesn't make me excited - it pisses me off. I can't plan if I don't even know what I'm going to like! I work in marketing for an online retailer, and this is not something we would ever do. I think posting pictures (even just teasers) definitely builds more positive enthusiasm for BB and YC at the same time. It makes me think less of YC as a brand that they're purposefully being secretive and likely no longer giving a coupon for the release party. Obviously all companies care about making money, but when you show yourself to be customer centric, that's what sticks with people the most.


I completely agree with you about not seeing pictures. Also, being on a limited budget myself and not knowing about a coupon all these shenanigans are taking away the fun of what this time of year is usually for me.

My partner and i were both laid off when she was 9 and a half months pregnant. We have a 4 month old now and are on a very limited budget. If Yankee doesn't do something for the loyal fans i will be extremely disappointed.


----------



## DarkSecret

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:
> 
> 5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own
> 
> 4. 2009 American Gothic - own
> 
> 3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own
> 
> 2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own
> 
> 1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


My top five are:

1. Lady with Baby Carriage (don't have)

2. Little Boo/Coffin Guy (own)

3. Headless Horseman (own)

4. Horse & carriage Hearse (own)

5. Tall Boney Guy Holding Pumpkin-jar holder (own)


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> I agree with everything you all have said. Spookywolf I am also a planner by nature. I NEED to see pictures, then I will decide my must haves. But with no coupons, well I can't buy everything. I'll just have to wait until Monday Aug 4 when that one coupon I was given goes into effect. One thing I refuse to do is pay over inflated prices on ebay. I understand sellers making a profit but some of the prices they are asking are ridiculous! My fear is I will buy something on ebay and YC will re-release it at much lower price. I truly thought we would see some pictures by now. And unfortunately, I don't think there will be a coupon.


Yes yes yes, a million times yes!!!! I am also a planner, I don't like going in blind. My husband and kids always go with, so I am going to give everyone a piece to grab. I will get my must have, don't even know what those are yet, and the rest can wait. 

I also really want to know what the black cat items are. Really hoping it's different than the stuff they had the past year, it was just too cartoon looking for my taste. We have a black cat, so back cat accessories are a must!


----------



## Shadowbat

The Graves Dug While You Wait piece has me intrigued. I'm also anxious to see what witch styled items they will have. Last year was black cats.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I noticed we never heard anything about Skeleton Crew either. I wonder if they are not continuing that line this year?


----------



## witchyone

sanura03 said:


> *hangs head in shame* I was one of the biggest complainers.
> But just to clear the air, I don't want ANYONE to lose their job trying to sneak us pictures, my beef is not with the employees at all, or with Boney Bunch Love, I'm so glad she's been able to give us SOME info. My beef is squarely with corporate. Like I said on FB, I bet they made just as much money back in 2010 when they had the teaser pics on THEIR FB and the youtube videos. And coupons! That was such a fun year! Now they're just sucking all the fun out of it. And if the quality keeps declining and the prices keep skyrocketing (and no coupons!) I will be forced to bid adieu to my beloved Bonies. Well, new ones anyway. More money for Lemax and Homegoods. I'm running out of room anyway.
> And I wouldn't have said anything at all if that one lady hadn't basically told us to STFU and suck it up haha. What can I say, I'm passionate about my Bonies. *hangs head again.*


Don't feel bad! I almost had to sit on my hands to avoid commenting on that thread and I would have been saying the exact same things! I'm sure if some of those people weren't YC employees, they'd see things differently.


----------



## sassymom616

Someone posted on BBL that the "Spellbound" collection is amazing. Is this the witch stuff?


----------



## DarkSecret

This Saturday it will be exactly one week until the preview party. Why wouldn't YC release the photos and drum up some business? Do they truly think it will increase their sales if we don't know until the day of the preview? Do they think we all will do some impulse buying? Why are they so adamant about keeping the new pieces secret? I really don't understand their reasoning. I tend to buy more when I know what I am looking for. With the displays at the back of the store, you can't even look through their windows and plan where you will head to first. I wouldn't be surprised to see their front windows papered over so we can't see anything. If that happens I will just do all my shopping online. I mean do you really want unhappy customers?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> Don't feel bad! I almost had to sit on my hands to avoid commenting on that thread and I would have been saying the exact same things! I'm sure if some of those people weren't YC employees, they'd see things differently.


If I recall, there were a couple of people on BBL getting all high and mighty talking about "first world problems," as compared to other countries who have more serious problems. Those are the people who need to take a good look at themselves. With the way the economy has been since 2008, I think people in America are well aware of problems everywhere. Still, it's the customers time and money. I say, LET' EM VENT!


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> I usually skim through BBL Facebook so I missed the fighting going on. I do want to say that not having a coupon on Preview Days is a huge slap in the face for the loyal faces. How can you not have something for those that wake up early, stand in line, purchase these and then come back every year. This is either bad planning on Yankee Candles end or just another marketing strategy that screws over the early buyers. They know Boney Bunches will sell so why not charge full price during the Preview Party and let those that purchase two days later have a break. That is like playing a game of chance when your favorite piece sells out the first day. This is also a vultures dream because now they know with no coupon they will have a better chance of buying out the popular pieces and forcing us to pay premium if those pieces are sold out by the time that coupon starts. Yankee Candle, don't be greedy. Give them their coupon and show the fans that you appreciate them.
> I want to add one more thing. It doesn't matter if BBL has pictures or not. Yankee Candle DOES know about about BBL. Maybe she got the OK to post descriptions but was told not to post any pictures in fear of getting shut down. We have no clue what is going on behind the scenes. I do know that when Yankee Candle did post previews on their Facebook page a few years ago but many people complained about Halloween being promoted during Summer. Maybe they stopped doing that because of all the complaints. I don't get it but it's possible.


I can see that. But if they wanted to support their legions of BB fans without pissing off the more casual YC crowd, they could be really smart and anoint BBL as their YC Halloween ambassador. They could be in charge of the small bits of info. Carefully cropped pics and whatnot, and send them to her to distribute to us. Everyone wins!
But instead they treat it like state secrets and fire probably otherwise good employs if they so much as breathe a word about it. It aggravates me to no end. (As I'm sure you've all noticed haha.)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sassymom616 said:


> Someone posted on BBL that the "Spellbound" collection is amazing. Is this the witch stuff?


That one doesn't ring a bell with me. I hope it is something completely new!


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If I recall, there were a couple of people on BBL getting all high and mighty talking about "first world problems," as compared to other countries who have more serious problems. Those are the people who need to take a good look at themselves. With the way the economy has been since 2008, I think people in America are well aware of problems everywhere. Still, it's the customers time and money. I say, LET' EM VENT!


That made me want to scream! You can pull the "first world problems" card out about pretty much everything!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone been watching Ebay during this convo? The vultures are hovering, many of the pieces mentioned have been listed from $50 to $185!


Don't get me wrong, the vultures are bad. But, I don't think they are constantly monitoring this very message board hoping we talk about pieces and then raise their prices accordingly. A lot of the eBay sellers are people just like me. I've sold on eBay for years. If I decided to sell any of my top pieces, I would want a nice compensation for them. Most of our "favorite" pieces are going to cost a lot at this point anyway. They are no longer being made and some have been broken and the rest are in personal collections so the amount available may be slim. Vultures can't go to YC and buy some new ones. They are already in circulation. No amount of board chatter is going to affect the prices of these pieces, in my opinion.

Now, for new, yet-to-be-released pieces, that's a different story. Vultures will scoop up these pieces online and in-store and overprice them because some people fear they will no longer be able to purchase them from YC. Whether it's the lady with baby and carriage or one of the new 2014 pieces, everyone should pay what they feel is a reasonable price. If the prices are unreasonable, people should not buy and the seller is forced to either lower his price or risk not selling the item. Capitalism works, at least in that respect.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If I recall, there were a couple of people on BBL getting all high and mighty talking about "first world problems," as compared to other countries who have more serious problems. Those are the people who need to take a good look at themselves. With the way the economy has been since 2008, I think people in America are well aware of problems everywhere. Still, it's the customers time and money. I say, LET' EM VENT!


That irritated me too. The human brain is pretty complex, just because I'm talking about Boney Bunch doesn't mean that I don't think about things going on in the rest of the world. I've got a lot of crap on my plate too, but Boneys are (used to be?) a fun distraction from all that.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Kriscourter said:


> Ok favorites.
> 5. Boneys in bed. - own
> 4 pumpkin wagon with horse - own
> 3 trio head with lantern in body ( think mr bones) - own
> 2 hoot gravely / dont own
> 1 aunt Hilda/lady with baby carriage - dont own


I like the Boneys in bed too! It's a neat little piece that is unlike most of the others. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Don't get me wrong, the vultures are bad. But, I don't think they are constantly monitoring this very message board hoping we talk about pieces and then raise their prices accordingly. A lot of the eBay sellers are people just like me. I've sold on eBay for years. If I decided to sell any of my top pieces, I would want a nice compensation for them. Most of our "favorite" pieces are going to cost a lot at this point anyway. They are no longer being made and some have been broken and the rest are in personal collections so the amount available may be slim. Vultures can't go to YC and buy some new ones. They are already in circulation. No amount of board chatter is going to affect the prices of these pieces, in my opinion.
> 
> Now, for new, yet-to-be-released pieces, that's a different story. Vultures will scoop up these pieces online and in-store and overprice them because some people fear they will no longer be able to purchase them from YC. Whether it's the lady with baby and carriage or one of the new 2014 pieces, everyone should pay what they feel is a reasonable price. If the prices are unreasonable, people should not buy and the seller is forced to either lower his price or risk not selling the item. Capitalism works, at least in that respect.


I was only trying to point out that within minutes of the convo starting there were several older pieces that people put up for sale. May be a coincidence, may not be.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Don't get me wrong, the vultures are bad. But, I don't think they are constantly monitoring this very message board hoping we talk about pieces and then raise their prices accordingly. A lot of the eBay sellers are people just like me. I've sold on eBay for years. If I decided to sell any of my top pieces, I would want a nice compensation for them. Most of our "favorite" pieces are going to cost a lot at this point anyway. They are no longer being made and some have been broken and the rest are in personal collections so the amount available may be slim. Vultures can't go to YC and buy some new ones. They are already in circulation. No amount of board chatter is going to affect the prices of these pieces, in my opinion.
> 
> Now, for new, yet-to-be-released pieces, that's a different story. Vultures will scoop up these pieces online and in-store and overprice them because some people fear they will no longer be able to purchase them from YC. Whether it's the lady with baby and carriage or one of the new 2014 pieces, everyone should pay what they feel is a reasonable price. If the prices are unreasonable, people should not buy and the seller is forced to either lower his price or risk not selling the item. Capitalism works, at least in that respect.


I agree 100% on what you said. Everyone feels that eBay sellers have all the power when in reality we do. They can price something as high as they want. It's us that determine what it is worth for us to have. I always say eBay is the last place you should look for a current piece come September. Each year from 2010 to last year I have found almost every piece multiple times during the season. There is no reason anyone should have to pay a premium for current pieces. With a little patience that piece will come back in stock. Putting your name on a list at the store helps, ordering through their website, or just ask us here to keep our eyes open at our stores. We try our best to help each other out.
As for the older pieces, you have to determine what it's worth to buy. For me, I have my price range on what I would spend for certain 08 pieces. Usually they go for more that what I'm willing to spend so I wait in hopes for a re-release or someone dumping their collection just to get rid of it. There are two 09 pieces that I really want and see all the time on eBay but they are usually priced just slightly higher then what I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

I tried to decide what my favorites are and decided it was way too hard. I do have three broken pieces. The organ player I got off ebay. He was advertised as chipped and I got him for 20 bucks. He was chipped in the back on the bottom and she sent me the broken piece and I super glued him and you can't even tell. My horse drawn pumpkin cart was the same deal. His mouth was broken and i got him for 25. Fixed him and it bothers me not. Now the couple in the bed I broke one of the bed posts. Haven't glued it yet but I will. If I find any more that I need cheap that are broken I will probably get them as long as the broken part is included and can be fixed.


----------



## Spookywolf

Top 5 list....Haddonfield, that's REALLY hard!! Like someone else here said, I feel like I just had to choose between my children, LOL! 

Okay, I tried to spread my picks through the years as much as possible....

2013 - Frank & Bride (own)
2011 - Pumpkin Wagon (own)
2010 - Ghost Rider headless horseman, but the Gothic Farmer couple w/pumpkin was a close second (own)
2009 - Coffin guy first, with Umbrella Lady running a very close second (don't own)
2008 - Gravedigger 6 feet under but I almost cried when I had to pass up Spiderweb dress lady  (don't own)

If I could have chosen a piece from 2012 it would have been the witch on her broom. And honestly I could have filled up the entire list with just 08 & 09 pieces, but I love all my Boneys! I feel like I need to go hug them all now in consolation.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I was only trying to point out that within minutes of the convo starting there were several older pieces that people put up for sale. May be a coincidence, may not be.



As soon as the first round of 08 Bride and Groom went live on the website last year eBay was flooded with people selling it for $75 or more. A lot of people made it sound like it was the 08 version or that the Bride and Groom was never marked. lol One person even said they had it in hand and ready to ship but will be away for a week. LOLOL 
I do believe that last year we did inflate the price of a certain piece. After it was mentioned in our conversation a few times (no I'm not talking headless farmer lol) it now sells for a lot and usually gets high bids when listed by itself. I know I'm still looking for this piece and kick myself for not getting it the many many times I saw it at Yankee candle the year it was released.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Top 5 list....Haddonfield, that's REALLY hard!! Like someone else here said, I feel like I just had to choose between my children, LOL!
> 
> Okay, I tried to spread my picks through the years as much as possible....
> 
> 2013 - Frank & Bride (own)
> 2011 - Pumpkin Wagon (own)
> 2010 - Ghost Rider headless horseman, but the Gothic Farmer couple w/pumpkin was a close second (own)
> 2009 - Coffin guy first, with Umbrella Lady running a very close second (don't own)
> 2008 - Gravedigger 6 feet under but I almost cried when I had to pass up Spiderweb dress lady  (don't own)
> 
> If I could have chosen a piece from 2012 it would have been the witch on her broom. And honestly I could have filled up the entire list with just 08 & 09 pieces, but I love all my Boneys! I feel like I need to go hug them all now in consolation.


It's nice to see a lot of love for the Headless Horseman here. It's not a favorite of mine but it's one I do keep on display year round. When I re-arrange things he will go in my headless boney shelf. I always wondered what was the best way to display the headless boneys and never thought of displaying them together. Thanks Happy for the suggestion.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I was only trying to point out that within minutes of the convo starting there were several older pieces that people put up for sale. May be a coincidence, may not be.


I know. I just re-read my post and I may have came off as a little argumentative. It wasn't meant to be, sorry about that. We should be able to talk about Boneys on here without fear of price gouging. Like myerman said, we control what price a Boney sells for. If it's too high, don't buy it! The seller can adjust or can keep it. Maybe a re-release will come in the future.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Don't get me wrong, the vultures are bad. But, I don't think they are constantly monitoring this very message board hoping we talk about pieces and then raise their prices accordingly. A lot of the eBay sellers are people just like me. I've sold on eBay for years. If I decided to sell any of my top pieces, I would want a nice compensation for them. Most of our "favorite" pieces are going to cost a lot at this point anyway. They are no longer being made and some have been broken and the rest are in personal collections so the amount available may be slim. Vultures can't go to YC and buy some new ones. They are already in circulation. No amount of board chatter is going to affect the prices of these pieces, in my opinion.
> 
> Now, for new, yet-to-be-released pieces, that's a different story. Vultures will scoop up these pieces online and in-store and overprice them because some people fear they will no longer be able to purchase them from YC. Whether it's the lady with baby and carriage or one of the new 2014 pieces, everyone should pay what they feel is a reasonable price. If the prices are unreasonable, people should not buy and the seller is forced to either lower his price or risk not selling the item. Capitalism works, at least in that respect.


Well said, Haddonfield. I don't automatically hate all Ebay sellers. If it wasn't for Ebay auctions I would have missed chances to get out-of-production pieces that I had serious regret over passing by in the store. Now I do go on a vent about the sellers that pack/ship these things like they're an old pair of boots. As each rare piece gets demolished during shipping, that's one less piece out there. If Ebay sellers want to make money on these things, then please treat them as the fragile, delicate things they are and care as much as we do about their safety and care. (Geez, there I go talking about them like children again, LOL! )

I do fear for the potential Ebay hoarding that might take place this year, however, if we're forced to scale back on how many pieces we each buy due to lack of coupons. Those things WILL fly off the shelf on Saturday at full price by Ebay sellers, guaranteed. They have much bigger pockets than I do. I can only comfort myself with the hope that YC is talking about a second release later and even if I miss out on somethng for the first wave, I'll still have a chance later on.. [sitting in corner petting Bonsey murmuring, "it's gonna be okay." ]


----------



## witchyone

I'm hoping that they'll do a big re-release of the older pieces for the 10 year anniversary - although we're still 4 years off from that!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I agree 100% on what you said. Everyone feels that eBay sellers have all the power when in reality we do. They can price something as high as they want. It's us that determine what it is worth for us to have. I always say eBay is the last place you should look for a current piece come September. Each year from 2010 to last year I have found almost every piece multiple times during the season. There is no reason anyone should have to pay a premium for current pieces. With a little patience that piece will come back in stock. Putting your name on a list at the store helps, ordering through their website, or just ask us here to keep our eyes open at our stores. We try our best to help each other out.
> As for the older pieces, you have to determine what it's worth to buy. For me, I have my price range on what I would spend for certain 08 pieces. Usually they go for more that what I'm willing to spend so I wait in hopes for a re-release or someone dumping their collection just to get rid of it. There are two 09 pieces that I really want and see all the time on eBay but they are usually priced just slightly higher then what I'm willing to pay.


Exactly! Refuse to pay the price the eBay vultures first post and their prices will eventually come down. I've seen the lady and baby carriage sell for close to $200 in the past. Recently it's sold for $125 and under. I almost bit on the one that sold for $103 the other night. It went just a little more than I wanted to go. Now I'll spend that money on 2014 stuff and wait for a better priced lady and baby. Trust me, there are plenty more out there. People will eventually sell.


----------



## sanura03

Well I feel like crap. Someone blocked me on Facebook. (I noticed because a while ago I set up a second account so that I could post to YC and BBL and bath and body works without bombarding my family and friends with advertising and so that they wouldn't think [know?] I'm a nut about this stuff. And there was a disparity in the number of comments on the BBL posts between that account and my normal one)
So if you read this forum too (I think you might, I know you've been a big supporter of BB from the beginning) I sincerely apologize if I offended you, it wasn't directed at you or the employees at all, just corporate. And you can't see my apology on FB.

And to the forum at large, did I honestly come across that *****y? Sorry guys. =(


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> It's nice to see a lot of love for the Headless Horseman here. It's not a favorite of mine but it's one I do keep on display year round. When I re-arrange things he will go in my headless boney shelf. I always wondered what was the best way to display the headless boneys and never thought of displaying them together. Thanks Happy for the suggestion.


That was a great idea by Happy! I'll probably borrow it if I have enough headless guys.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

sanura03 said:


> Well I feel like crap. Someone blocked me on Facebook. (I noticed because a while ago I set up a second account so that I could post to YC and BBL and bath and body works without bombarding my family and friends with advertising and so that they wouldn't think [know?] I'm a nut about this stuff. And there was a disparity in the number of comments on the BBL posts between that account and my normal one)
> So if you read this forum too (I think you might, I know you've been a big supporter of BB from the beginning) I sincerely apologize if I offended you, it wasn't directed at you or the employees at all, just corporate. And you can't see my apology on FB.
> 
> And to the forum at large, did I honestly come across that *****y? Sorry guys. =(


Absolutely not, sanura! You're comments are always good with me. You have wonderful knowledge and information. Keep it coming!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I know. I just re-read my post and I may have came off as a little argumentative. It wasn't meant to be, sorry about that. We should be able to talk about Boneys on here without fear of price gouging. Like myerman said, we control what price a Boney sells for. If it's too high, don't buy it! The seller can adjust or can keep it. Maybe a re-release will come in the future.


All good.  I know I'm not the only one that's hoping for a re-release of some of the older pieces. I just can't stomach paying $185 for one piece, no matter how much i want it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

witchyone said:


> I'm hoping that they'll do a big re-release of the older pieces for the 10 year anniversary - although we're still 4 years off from that!


So long as YC doesn't blow it with price increases and lack of coupons between now and then. I'd love to see a bunch of anniversary pieces released in 2017. Maybe all of the pieces released are anniversary pieces except for a few new ones. That would be awesome!


----------



## witchyone

sanura03 said:


> Well I feel like crap. Someone blocked me on Facebook. (I noticed because a while ago I set up a second account so that I could post to YC and BBL and bath and body works without bombarding my family and friends with advertising and so that they wouldn't think [know?] I'm a nut about this stuff. And there was a disparity in the number of comments on the BBL posts between that account and my normal one)
> So if you read this forum too (I think you might, I know you've been a big supporter of BB from the beginning) I sincerely apologize if I offended you, it wasn't directed at you or the employees at all, just corporate. And you can't see my apology on FB.
> 
> And to the forum at large, did I honestly come across that *****y? Sorry guys. =(


You didn't come off like that at all!


----------



## witchyone

Haddonfield1963 said:


> So long as YC doesn't blow it with price increases and lack of coupons between now and then. I'd love to see a bunch of anniversary pieces released in 2017. Maybe all of the pieces released are anniversary pieces except for a few new ones. That would be awesome!


I would love that, especially if there's a lot of 2008-2009s included.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> It's nice to see a lot of love for the Headless Horseman here. It's not a favorite of mine but it's one I do keep on display year round. When I re-arrange things he will go in my headless boney shelf. I always wondered what was the best way to display the headless boneys and never thought of displaying them together. Thanks Happy for the suggestion.


The Headless Horseman is just downright cool! Enough said!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

witchyone said:


> I would love that, especially if there's a lot of 2008-2009s included.


Yes, especially the '08 and '09 pieces. Maybe the 10th anniversary is what YC is waiting on.


----------



## ninababy100109

I truly believe that the company (Yankee) could care less about us (or our demographic, I should say - since we are talking business here). And we should not fool ourselves - this is about business. Obviously they care about our money. But I think they are secure in forecasting that they are going to get our money one way or another- with or without prior marketing - with or without coupons. Marketing campaigns do cost a lot of money for businesses. So the days of the cool boney commercials are over. Why bother when the line sells, regardless. We create the hype for them; we basically give YC free marketing. The super-duper double-secret-probation hide-the-pics campaign is not an attempt to give us a "SURRRRPRISE!!!" on release day - I do not buy that line of crap we've been hearing from some employees. My theory is: The company knows they can reach a different demographic (non-collectors...ie, not us) and make more money if it holds off on the Halloween items til closer to the traditional season. That's why the preview party changed to a low-stocked mini-affair last year, and that's y it's looking to be even worse this year. It is most certainly a new test strategy by a new ownership looking to increase revenue and make a bigger money/clientele grab - pure and simple. 
To be honest - I can respect this. It is a business and the goal is to make money. It's just sad for those of us who fell in live with the line. The quality is down (because of money), the pieces are mass-produced (because of money), the coupons look to be gone (because of money), and the fun marketing campaigns also look to be long gone (because of money). Heck - the line can barely even be considered collectible anymore cuz of the mass production and reissues. Luckily, I do not collect for the value - I collect cuz I love halloween and I fell in love with the boney concept from day one. It is just sad that the fun is truly being drawn out of it all...because of money.
That said, I am still happy and excited to see a new line-up this year... And I will buy... Some. It's just not the same and prob never will be...


----------



## Always Wicked

i am such little knowledge abt these products i feel like i have been hiding in a hole... but maybe its because the nearest store is 2.5 hrs away and i have tons of candles already... however.. i have added to my christmas and birthday wish list to share with my family


----------



## DarkSecret

ninababy100109 said:


> I truly believe that the company (Yankee) could care less about us (or our demographic, I should say - since we are talking business here). And we should not fool ourselves - this is about business. Obviously they care about our money. But I think they are secure in forecasting that they are going to get our money one way or another- with or without prior marketing - with or without coupons. Marketing campaigns do cost a lot of money for businesses. So the days of the cool boney commercials are over. Why bother when the line sells, regardless. We create the hype for them; we basically give YC free marketing. The super-duper double-secret-probation hide-the-pics campaign is not an attempt to give us a "SURRRRPRISE!!!" on release day - I do not buy that line of crap we've been hearing from some employees. My theory is: The company knows they can reach a different demographic (non-collectors...ie, not us) and make more money if it holds off on the Halloween items til closer to the traditional season. That's why the preview party changed to a low-stocked mini-affair last year, and that's y it's looking to be even worse this year. It is most certainly a new test strategy by a new ownership looking to increase revenue and make a bigger money/clientele grab - pure and simple.
> To be honest - I can respect this. It is a business and the goal is to make money. It's just sad for those of us who fell in live with the line. The quality is down (because of money), the pieces are mass-produced (because of money), the coupons look to be gone (because of money), and the fun marketing campaigns also look to be long gone (because of money). Heck - the line can barely even be considered collectible anymore cuz of the mass production and reissues. Luckily, I do not collect for the value - I collect cuz I love halloween and I fell in love with the boney concept from day one. It is just sad that the fun is truly being drawn out of it all...because of money.
> That said, I am still happy and excited to see a new line-up this year... And I will buy... Some. It's just not the same and prob never will be...


Well said ninababy, I too love Halloween, I always have. Regardless of all the games YC plays I will still haunt their stores and buy my favorite little creepy guys, gals and strange creatures.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I did the same thing! Those stamp sheets rock! Yes, the pumpkin wagon would be in my top 10 for sure. I liked Frank and Bride a lot but that was the only one from last year. I also liked both witches from 2012 and 2011. Those years (2011 - 2013) really weren't that great (other than the horse and hearse, of course) Bonesy was very cool when he first came out but the re-release and then subsequent new releases have burned me out on him.


I feel the same way about Bonsey. I managed to get the last Bonsey in the store the very first year he came out (and I had already been to another store before that with no luck.) For a while there he was a prized possession, but after they re-released him it took some of the specialness away. I still love him though and did buy a backup piece on re-release just in case.  But that may be why he didn't make my top 5 list.


----------



## sanura03

Thanks guys, I just worry I came off as being really angry with the average employees, when that's not what I meant at all. And that I come across as really snippy in most of my posts. I'm an uber sarcastic person and that doesn't really translate very well in print!
I'll always love Boneys and I love you guys!!

Forging ahead! I was looking at last year's timeline and this is what I apparently spent last year, to get EVERY new piece, 2 re-release (Bonesy and Bride and groom) and 4 non-boney things:
"...used 7 coupons (4 online, 3 at the store,) [for a] total of 251, so only $1 over my budget! The only other thing I wanted that I'll pick up if it's still online on the 15th is the electric JOL tart warmer."

Compare that to the forcast for this year. To get all the new ones this year, with the price increases and without coupons, and NO non-boney extras, would be $458 (before taxes.) So about double! That's ridiculous! I just can't do that.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Well I feel like crap. Someone blocked me on Facebook. (I noticed because a while ago I set up a second account so that I could post to YC and BBL and bath and body works without bombarding my family and friends with advertising and so that they wouldn't think [know?] I'm a nut about this stuff. And there was a disparity in the number of comments on the BBL posts between that account and my normal one)
> So if you read this forum too (I think you might, I know you've been a big supporter of BB from the beginning) I sincerely apologize if I offended you, it wasn't directed at you or the employees at all, just corporate. And you can't see my apology on FB.
> 
> And to the forum at large, did I honestly come across that *****y? Sorry guys. =(


Sanura, I don't follow FB, but it sounds like you're in need of a hug. Don't feel bad. You're part of our Forum Boney Bunch Family, so hugs all around! I love this place and all our Boney peeps!


----------



## witchyone

sanura03 said:


> Thanks guys, I just worry I came off as being really angry with the average employees, when that's not what I meant at all. And that I come across as really snippy in most of my posts. I'm an uber sarcastic person and that doesn't really translate very well in print!
> I'll always love Boneys and I love you guys!!
> 
> Forging ahead! I was looking at last year's timeline and this is what I apparently spent last year, to get EVERY new piece, 2 re-release (Bonesy and Bride and groom) and 4 non-boney things:
> "...used 7 coupons (4 online, 3 at the store,) [for a] total of 251, so only $1 over my budget! The only other thing I wanted that I'll pick up if it's still online on the 15th is the electric JOL tart warmer."
> 
> Compare that to the forcast for this year. To get all the new ones this year, with the price increases and without coupons, and NO non-boney extras, would be $458 (before taxes.) So about double! That's ridiculous! I just can't do that.


I just added up the ones that sounded the most interesting to me (which unfortunately is most of them), and the total was way more than I expected it to be. I definitely need to reevaluate once I actually see them.


----------



## sanura03

Ok, well adding up the bank account it was $310.24 last year, I don't think I included the lodge antler thing or the reg. pumpkin tart warmer in my Halloween total. But still $310 for for 12 new pieces, 2 re-releases, the cat crackle shade and votive holder, the huge antler lodge multi-votive holder, pumpkin electric tart warmer, and raven with the stack of books. 19 pieces total.
Vs
$428 (i accidentally added bone white in the new release total in my last post) for 18 new pieces.
So $128 more for 1 less piece if they expect me to buy the way I did last year but with no coupons. Nope.


----------



## sanura03

sanura03 said:


> Ok, well adding up the bank account it was $310.24 last year, I don't think I included the lodge antler thing or the reg. pumpkin tart warmer in my Halloween total. But still $310 for for 12 new pieces, 2 re-releases, the cat crackle shade and votive holder, the huge antler lodge multi-votive holder, pumpkin electric tart warmer, and raven with the stack of books. 19 pieces total.
> Vs
> $428 (i accidentally added bone white in the new release total in my last post) for 18 new pieces.
> So $128 more for 1 less piece if they expect me to buy the way I did last year but with no coupons. Nope.


Crap I also bought the spinning haunted house, so $310 for 20 pieces, vs $428 for 18 this year.

Math was never my favorite subject haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

See, that's part of my nail-biting over here about the no coupon thing. Yankee isn't just selling the Boneys on preview day. I loved the black cat items, and the cemetery with the flying bats is an annual favorite of mine. I want to have some budget left to buy non-Boney items too, and this year's prices are truly scary!  I just can't swing $60 for one piece when that can buy a lot of other items.


----------



## sanura03

sanura03 said:


> Crap I also bought the spinning haunted house, so $310 for 20 pieces, vs $428 for 18 this year.
> 
> Math was never my favorite subject haha.


Aaaand, and! That $310 was including tax and $20 shipping for the 4 online orders, on 20 pieces. Vs $428 before tax and with no shipping for just 18 pieces and no extras.

Ok, I think I'm done now guys, sorry. Haha *steps down off of soapbox*


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> See, that's part of my nail-biting over here about the no coupon thing. Yankee isn't just selling the Boneys on preview day. I loved the black cat items, and the cemetery with the flying bats is an annual favorite of mine. I want to have some budget left to buy non-Boney items too, and this year's prices are truly scary!  I just can't swing $60 for one piece when that can buy a lot of other items.


I know! 2010-2013 I bought EVERY new Boney (except the band members and the sitters, they just didn't do anything for me) and several re-releases and always got SEVERAL other non-Boney pieces, and usually several jar candles and a ton of tarts and votives. 
As I said on their FB to Yankee, we're your ravenous fan base, work WITH us, don't fight us tooth and nail.


----------



## redsea

Hi Sanura! I am not sure exactly what happened but we enjoy your company here, don't feel bad!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> So no pics yet I see....bummer. Haddonfield, if you're out there, we need to make a plan. I'll grab the YC clerk, you run to the back room and start snapping pics with your cellphone. Myerman can spot us at the door and let us know when he hears police sirens, then Happy can drive the get-away car. We'll download them to the Forum and then all our Boney peeps can send them out to the wide world...and... WE'LL CONQUER ALL! LOL!  (Ahem, okay coming down off that momentary Boney high there!)


This plan is amazing! LOL!!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

It also really frustrated me to see the naive people posting "Oh YC wants to surprise and delight us!". Please. YC wants $$$$$$$$$. Clearly YC no longer is investing time doing things like the Mystery of Yankee Manor and what not. The time of them wanting to surprise us seems to be over.

Sanura, that comment made me laugh that you were one of the ones fighting for us on Facebook. I don't have a FB account, but I'm sure if I did I probably would've been arguing too. I'm all for someone sneaking pics, and if that makes me a bad person, oh well! Lol I'm sure someone out there is just a temporary employee or a part time worker who doesn't care about getting fired, so I expected something to leak. Again, if that makes me a bad person, well so be it. All the people on FB sitting there high and mighty blabbing about how photos should not leak, are total hypocrites because last year I don't recall anyone saying "Oh gosh take these away" when the photos leaked last year! I don't understand why they were getting so extremely angry about us wanting pics. I could be biased on this, but it seems like some of the YC employees were fueling the fire worse than bb fans. No worries about anything you said!


----------



## SalemWitch

Is anyone going to join in the Twitter party Yankee Candle is having tonight at 8 p.m. (not sure what time zone)? #YCFallGatherings


----------



## Kitty

The Boney Bunch Plan
1. Layaway! 
2. OR Buy on credit card with zero interest! 
3. OR Buy, wait for coupons, print many coupons, return purchases then re-buy with coupons.
4. People not in eastern time zone, you may have better luck on info preview day.
5. YC has to release BB info for only online items. Coupon code?
6. Buy with coupons after preview.
7. Ghoul luck to all!

Kitty


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

One more thought! If we have no idea going into this what'll be there, do you even realize how insane it'll be when the doors open?! Usually I know exactly what I want and zone in on them and ignore the rest. This time we may have to see and grab immediately almost everything we see!!! And then decide once we have everything under the sun in our baskets. Can you picture it? I don't have enough hands for this. This will be so so not fun if we have to go in blind.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:
> 
> 5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own
> 
> 4. 2009 American Gothic - own
> 
> 3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own
> 
> 2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own
> 
> 1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


oooohh fun fun game!! (and I am soooo late LOL)

5. 2008 Aunt Hilda Spider Web Lantern- own

4. 2008 Headless Skeleton- own

3. 2008 "RIP" Tart Warmer - own

2. 2009 Aunt Hilda with Umbrella- own

1. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage- own


----------



## witchyone

SalemWitch said:


> Is anyone going to join in the Twitter party Yankee Candle is having tonight at 8 p.m. (not sure what time zone)? #YCFallGatherings


If I hadn't deleted my Twitter account, I would probably do it just to blow them up with tweets about the Boney Bunch.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> Well I feel like crap. Someone blocked me on Facebook. (I noticed because a while ago I set up a second account so that I could post to YC and BBL and bath and body works without bombarding my family and friends with advertising and so that they wouldn't think [know?] I'm a nut about this stuff. And there was a disparity in the number of comments on the BBL posts between that account and my normal one)
> So if you read this forum too (I think you might, I know you've been a big supporter of BB from the beginning) I sincerely apologize if I offended you, it wasn't directed at you or the employees at all, just corporate. And you can't see my apology on FB.
> 
> And to the forum at large, did I honestly come across that *****y? Sorry guys. =(


I wouldn't lose any sleep, sanura...my dd blocks me all the time and I have lived. People are so silly sometimes.


----------



## happythenjaded

YC is simply following the oldest business trick in the book.... higher demand = higher price. They are a business and they need to cash in on their cash cow. We can't blame them for that. We CAN however voice our opinions. Which seems to be the same pretty much..... GIVE US COUPONS! GIVE US PICTURES! GIVE US SOMETHING OTHER THAN HIGHER PRICES!!!! 

I will say if they let us down then I will be highly disappointed in them. We are loyal customers who shell out hundreds of dollars in Boney's, the least they can do it offer us a coupon as a way of saying "Thank you for the support, we truly appreciate your business and loyalty".

They know that Boney's bring us happiness and joy, however in times like these they need to realize that we also need to keep our lights on, food in our fridge, and GAS in our cars.... which is ridiculously priced itself. 

Sorry for the random rant. But, I just feel like our feelings are justified but also that they are justified in wanting to make more money. Sadly, they will be making less this year unless they give us a coupon. Like many of you have said-- BAD MOVE YC! Sorry.


----------



## sanura03

SalemWitch said:


> Is anyone going to join in the Twitter party Yankee Candle is having tonight at 8 p.m. (not sure what time zone)? #YCFallGatherings


I thought about suggesting that we all descend upon it and declare that one of OUR fall family traditions is buying Bonies.... with coupons haha.
I don't even have a twitter though (a fact I'm sure YC is grateful for lol.)


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

witchyone said:


> I would love that, especially if there's a lot of 2008-2009s included.


Agreed!


sanura03 said:


> I thought about suggesting that we all descend upon it and declare that one of OUR fall family traditions is buying Bonies.... with coupons haha.
> I don't even have a twitter though (a fact I'm sure YC is grateful for lol.)


Thanks for the heads up! I will follow from my twitter feed.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> As soon as the first round of 08 Bride and Groom went live on the website last year eBay was flooded with people selling it for $75 or more. A lot of people made it sound like it was the 08 version or that the Bride and Groom was never marked. lol One person even said they had it in hand and ready to ship but will be away for a week. LOLOL
> I do believe that last year we did inflate the price of a certain piece. After it was mentioned in our conversation a few times (no I'm not talking headless farmer lol) it now sells for a lot and usually gets high bids when listed by itself. I know I'm still looking for this piece and kick myself for not getting it the many many times I saw it at Yankee candle the year it was released.


And I'm thinking do I know what piece he's talking about, and...nope. Do I get a hint? 



myerman82 said:


> IN 2010 I won little boo/coffin guy for under $19 shipped. Best $20 I ever spent. He's in my top 5 too.


Myerman, you are officially awarded the Boney Buyer trophy currently located on display above the mantel in the Boney Lounge for Best Boney Deal! You get to keep the trophy and pass it on to the next one of us that can make a deal that sweet!! I'm so jelly of these great steals everyone manages to get. Maybe someday I'll have a crack at that trophy!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> This plan is amazing! LOL!!


Okay, just don't be late with the getaway car, Happy, or else we'll all be sitting in jail for...for, um.... What crime did we just commit for taking bootleg pics of Boneys we plan on BUYING?? LOL!


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I will follow from my twitter feed.


Ooh, we need a trendy hashtag phrase we can use like a banner whilst riding into battle

Maybe #BoneyCoup
Coup for coupons, and making a coup on their non-Boney Twitter party *evil laugh*


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> Is anyone going to join in the Twitter party Yankee Candle is having tonight at 8 p.m. (not sure what time zone)? #YCFallGatherings


I don't have Twitter either (I'm such a loser! ) but please fill us in on any good tidbits you pick up, kay?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> Ooh, we need a trendy hashtag phrase we can use like a banner whilst riding into battle
> 
> Maybe #BoneyCoup
> Coup for coupons, and making a coup on their non-Boney Twitter party *evil laugh*


Ooh, how about #BoneyBandit

Lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> oooohh fun fun game!! (and I am soooo late LOL)
> 
> 5. 2008 Aunt Hilda Spider Web Lantern- own
> 
> 4. 2008 Headless Skeleton- own
> 
> 3. 2008 "RIP" Tart Warmer - own
> 
> 2. 2009 Aunt Hilda with Umbrella- own
> 
> 1. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage- own


Happy, your Top 5 is AWESOME! And you own all of them!!!


----------



## SalemWitch

I thought about suggesting that we all descend upon it and declare that one of OUR fall family traditions is buying Bonies.... with coupons haha.
I don't even have a twitter though (a fact I'm sure YC is grateful for lol.)
--------------
GREAT idea!


----------



## sanura03

Signing up for Twitter now... (I don't know what I'm doing BTW)


----------



## sanura03

It is done...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> Signing up for Twitter now... (I don't know what I'm doing BTW)


We can not know what we are doing together!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> And I'm thinking do I know what piece he's talking about, and...nope. Do I get a hint?
> 
> 
> 
> Myerman, you are officially awarded the Boney Buyer trophy currently located on display above the mantel in the Boney Lounge for Best Boney Deal! You get to keep the trophy and pass it on to the next one of us that can make a deal that sweet!! I'm so jelly of these great steals everyone manages to get. Maybe someday I'll have a crack at that trophy!


Thank you!!!! I will display that trophy proudly and I will be waiting for the person who tries to steal it from me.  
No hints on that piece because I'm still on the hunt for it too. I think you know which one it is though.


----------



## sanura03

D'oh, I think they have to retweet it for anyone to see it. (?) Our coup is failing already!


----------



## SalemWitch

I posted: @TheYankeeCandle Do you see any coupons in our future? #BoneyBunch #YCFallGatherings -- Will start with the #BoneyBandit #BoneyCoup hashtags.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

SalemWitch said:


> Is anyone going to join in the Twitter party Yankee Candle is having tonight at 8 p.m. (not sure what time zone)? #YCFallGatherings


This is fun! I am lighting up Twitter with Boney Bunch pic and coupon requests! I'm sure I'll get banned soon. I'll be back here later. I have more work to do on the Twitter!


----------



## SalemWitch

Haddonfield1963 said:


> This is fun! I am lighting up Twitter with Boney Bunch pic and coupon requests! I'm sure I'll get banned soon. I'll be back here later. I have more work to do on the Twitter!


You are evil! But, it is FUN!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

SalemWitch said:


> You are evil! But, it is FUN!!


You're not the first person who's told me that, you know! It is really fun. No response yet.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> This is fun! I am lighting up Twitter with Boney Bunch pic and coupon requests! I'm sure I'll get banned soon. I'll be back here later. I have more work to do on the Twitter!


I'm retweeting any i see! If anyone wants to give me their twitter handle i will follow you and retweet your tweets! Mine is @boobaby26


Haddonfield1963 said:


> This is fun! I am lighting up Twitter with Boney Bunch pic and coupon requests! I'm sure I'll get banned soon. I'll be back here later. I have more work to do on the Twitter!


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> D'oh, I think they have to retweet it for anyone to see it. (?) Our coup is failing already!


You need to make sure that @TheYankeeCandle and #YCFallGatherings is in your tweet.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm retweeting any i see! If anyone wants to give me their twitter handle i will follow you and retweet your tweets! Mine is @boobaby26


I'm @BoneyHead13 ... I think haha


----------



## sanura03

SalemWitch said:


> You need to make sure that @TheYankeeCandle and #YCFallGatherings is in your tweet.


I did the second time lol.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> I'm @BoneyHead13 ... I think haha


Keep Tweeting! #BoneyCoup #BoneyBandit #YCFallGathering


----------



## myerman82

I have a question for those of you that own the entire 2008 line. Would you be upset if Yankee Candle decides to re-release all the 2008 pieces someday? I'm really on the fence on this. I was happy to see the 2008 bride and groom re-released last year but knowing that it wasn't a limited release and didn't even sell out means that it was over-produced. I wouldn't be surprise if the overstock ends up at the outlet stores this year. It's a great piece but that really took away part of what made that piece special. There are always going to be collectors who will pay for the 2008 version but just like Bonesy, part of what makes that piece special is gone. I do love that piece and I'm very glad to finally add it to my collection. I just wish it was limited when they re-released it. 
Part of the fun of collecting Boney Bunches is the hunt. Yes, those pieces are up there in price but it's fun to try and hunt them down and possibly score a bargain. It's almost like the history of what started the Boney Bunch and only those who were able to pick them up that year or managed to score them online or through other means can proudly display them in their collection. I wouldn't be upset if they re-released them but I think it would definitely take away what makes those pieces so special. I can definitely see one or two pieces eventually being re-released as Anniversary pieces before Yankee candle finally retires the Boney Bunches for good.
If Yankee Candle was to re-release the 08 collection one day I would really like to see a limited release with each piece numbered. I also would like to see each piece stamped "Anniversary Release" I think that would preserve some of the value on the original 08 pieces. Also, I would love to see top notch quality pieces and not just rush jobs. What do you think?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> I'm @BoneyHead13 ... I think haha


I added you and retweeted


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I have a question for those of you that own the entire 2008 line. Would you be upset if Yankee Candle decides to re-release all the 2008 pieces someday? I'm really on the fence on this. I was happy to see the 2008 bride and groom re-released last year but knowing that it wasn't a limited release and didn't even sell out means that it was over-produced. I wouldn't be surprise if the overstock ends up at the outlet stores this year. It's a great piece but that really took away part of what made that piece special. There are always going to be collectors who will pay for the 2008 version but just like Bonesy, part of what makes that piece special is gone. I do love that piece and I'm very glad to finally add it to my collection. I just wish it was limited when they re-released it.
> Part of the fun of collecting Boney Bunches is the hunt. Yes, those pieces are up there in price but it's fun to try and hunt them down and possibly score a bargain. It's almost like the history of what started the Boney Bunch and only those who were able to pick them up that year or managed to score them online or through other means can proudly display them in their collection. I wouldn't be upset if they re-released them but I think it would definitely take away what makes those pieces so special. I can definitely see one or two pieces eventually being re-released as Anniversary pieces before Yankee candle finally retires the Boney Bunches for good.
> If Yankee Candle was to re-release the 08 collection one day I would really like to see a limited release with each piece numbered. I also would like to see each piece stamped "Anniversary Release" I think that would preserve some of the value on the original 08 pieces. Also, I would love to see top notch quality pieces and not just rush jobs. What do you think?


I would much rather see them rerelease some of the older pieces before they retire the entire line. That way we have an easier time getting a couple of the pieces we are missing. Can you imagine the ebay prices once Bney's are done???

Edit to add, I only own one 2008 piece!


----------



## sanura03

I don't think it worked  I wish it had been on FB, they would've had a harder time ignoring us there haha.


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> I don't think it worked  I wish it had been on FB, they would've had a harder time ignoring us there haha.


Yep, they didn't answer a single question!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

SalemWitch said:


> Yep, they didn't answer a single question!


I think we got our point across. And I can tell you this, if they screw around and don't have a coupon for the preview party I guarantee they won't make the profit they want to make. The vultures might nab them up but I won't buy from them either. No coupon, no purchase. That is my philosophy with YC. Who the heck is going to spend $30 for a candle and $60 for a tart warmer. Give me a break!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I think we got our point across. And I can tell you this, if they screw around and don't have a coupon for the preview party I guarantee they won't make the profit they want to make. The vultures might nab them up but I won't buy from them either. No coupon, no purchase. That is my philosophy with YC. Who the heck is going to spend $30 for a candle and $60 for a tart warmer. Give me a break!


They didn't answer a question, but there is no way they didn't see us. I agree with Haddonfield


----------



## Spookywolf

Myerman, I've been thinking about this exact thing since I posted about my Bonesy experience. Sometimes its the thrill of getting them that makes a certain piece have more meaning to you. However, I can also see the flip side of this and would much rather buy a re-release at an affordable price than go to Ebay and pay $200 or more to get an 08 piece--as long as the quality on the re-release is the same as the original. And that's a big gripe of mine in particular. The paint jobs on the later years can be so sloppy! I've passed on getting some Ebay offerings just based on bad paint. If they're raising the prices this much for 2014, I expect to see some serious quality and detail work on these babies! But if Yankee wants to make the money and keep it out of the hands of aftermarket sellers, then perhaps they should consider offering special order re-fires of certain pieces each year. You pay a premium above list and they'll special order a prior year item(s) for you. I'd be much happier with that arrangement since I'd have the guarantee through Yankee that I'd receive it one piece and can inspect it right there on the spot for any defects.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I think we got our point across. And I can tell you this, if they screw around and don't have a coupon for the preview party I guarantee they won't make the profit they want to make. The vultures might nab them up but I won't buy from them either. No coupon, no purchase. That is my philosophy with YC. Who the heck is going to spend $30 for a candle and $60 for a tart warmer. Give me a break!


When the vultures stock doesn't sell they return it at the end of the season and Yankee Candle will lose money. No one is buying that $300 candle they have either.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I don't think it worked  I wish it had been on FB, they would've had a harder time ignoring us there haha.


Awwwww. You mean to tell me that you didn't win a large jar candle for your efforts?


----------



## Spookywolf

Way to wage a Twitter war BB gang!! Even if they didn't answer you, they heard you. Woot-woot!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> When the vultures stock doesn't sell they return it at the end of the season and Yankee Candle will lose money. No one is buying that $300 candle they have either.


OMG, I saw that candle last year with the Santa hat on, and I'm not gonna lie, I REALLY wanted it. Not for $300. No. bleeping. way.


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> I have a question for those of you that own the entire 2008 line. Would you be upset if Yankee Candle decides to re-release all the 2008 pieces someday? I'm really on the fence on this. I was happy to see the 2008 bride and groom re-released last year but knowing that it wasn't a limited release and didn't even sell out means that it was over-produced. I wouldn't be surprise if the overstock ends up at the outlet stores this year. It's a great piece but that really took away part of what made that piece special. There are always going to be collectors who will pay for the 2008 version but just like Bonesy, part of what makes that piece special is gone. I do love that piece and I'm very glad to finally add it to my collection. I just wish it was limited when they re-released it.
> Part of the fun of collecting Boney Bunches is the hunt. Yes, those pieces are up there in price but it's fun to try and hunt them down and possibly score a bargain. It's almost like the history of what started the Boney Bunch and only those who were able to pick them up that year or managed to score them online or through other means can proudly display them in their collection. I wouldn't be upset if they re-released them but I think it would definitely take away what makes those pieces so special. I can definitely see one or two pieces eventually being re-released as Anniversary pieces before Yankee candle finally retires the Boney Bunches for good.
> If Yankee Candle was to re-release the 08 collection one day I would really like to see a limited release with each piece numbered. I also would like to see each piece stamped "Anniversary Release" I think that would preserve some of the value on the original 08 pieces. Also, I would love to see top notch quality pieces and not just rush jobs. What do you think?


Well you have a good point, most collectible lines (hummel, precious moments etc) retire or suspend certain pieces. However, most of the time they produce them year after year for awhile before they retire them. This gives collectors a chance to get pieces that they want and it doesn't strain their budget. I would be okay with that. The fun is in the hunt for a special piece. And it makes that piece that much more special to you. I would just like to have a final opportunity to get certain pieces at retail. BTW I have two of the original 2008 pieces.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, I saw that candle last year with the Santa hat on, and I'm not gonna lie, I REALLY wanted it. Not for $300. No. bleeping. way.


I wish it was a huge jar of Boonilla or some vanilla scent. I would definitely be down of one. LOL I wonder what their return policy is on it once it's almost gone. Can I just return it and say I didn't like it.  LOLOLOL


----------



## sanura03

Another thing, a couple of people on the FB page we're trying to justify the pet cemetery price point by the size (11.25x8.75) But that's just about the same size as the 2012 double hanging tart burner. And that was only $35. And not to beat a dead horse, but we also had coupons. 
This one had better at least complete its one function and melt tarts. I was pretty miffed about paying $35 and not being able to use it (I stacked the tealights 3 high and the bottoms still weren't even warm.) I'd be out and out pissed if I paid $60 for the same result.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, I saw that candle last year with the Santa hat on, and I'm not gonna lie, I REALLY wanted it. Not for $300. No. bleeping. way.


If my store manager is to be believed (and I don't think she lied to me) she told me (this was in December) that her store was the only one in her region that hadn't sold their giant candle yet. I was jaw-on-the-floor over that! I can't believe anybody would pay that much for a candle, I don't care how big the thing was!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Another thing, a couple of people on the FB page we're trying to justify the pet cemetery price point by the size (11.25x8.75) But that's just about the same size as the 2012 double hanging tart burner. And that was only $35. And not to beat a dead horse, but we also had coupons.
> This one had better at least complete its one function and melt tarts. I was pretty miffed about paying $35 and not being able to use it (I stacked the tealights 3 high and the bottoms still weren't even warm.) I'd be out and out pissed if I paid $60 for the same result.


Maybe it lights up too? Or plays music? Some of the more expensive pieces in the past have, although I am pretty sure this is the most expensive one to date.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I've got an idea for a Boney, YC. How about a take on Edvard Munch's "The Scream?" You could even call it that. Lord knows, all of us BB fans are wanting to do that right now.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Another thing, a couple of people on the FB page we're trying to justify the pet cemetery price point by the size (11.25x8.75) But that's just about the same size as the 2012 double hanging tart burner. And that was only $35. And not to beat a dead horse, but we also had coupons.
> This one had better at least complete its one function and melt tarts. I was pretty miffed about paying $35 and not being able to use it (I stacked the tealights 3 high and the bottoms still weren't even warm.) I'd be out and out pissed if I paid $60 for the same result.


Yankee Candles tart warmers have become horrible. I bought the pumpkin electric warmer last year and it wouldn't even melt a tart halfway. When I went to return it they told me "you need to keep it away from any room that has windows, fans, open doors, and any room that gets cool." That really narrows my choices down.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Maybe it lights up too? Or plays music? Some of the more expensive pieces in the past have, although I am pretty sure this is the most expensive one to date.


That's true, does anyone have the measurements on the train? I can't make them out on the catalog picture online. That thing was huge and lit up and was only $40 (I believe)


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candles tart warmers have become horrible. I bought the pumpkin electric warmer last year and it wouldn't even melt a tart halfway. When I went to return it they told me "you need to keep it away from any room that has windows, fans, open doors, and any room that gets cool." That really narrows my choices down.


I almost bought one of those but thought the area where you put the tart was too small. Instead I bought a plain, also electric, one and it works fantastic!


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I almost bought one of those but thought the area where you put the tart was too small. Instead I bought a plain, also electric, one and it works fantastic!


I have it, and it is very shallow compared to my brown electric crock pot warmer.


----------



## DarkSecret

sanura03 said:


> That's true, does anyone have the measurements on the train? I can't make them out on the catalog picture online. That thing was huge and lit up and was only $40 (I believe)


According to a 2013 booklet dimensions of the train are 8"x4,5"X13.5"


----------



## Spookywolf

I'll be honest, I bought the double tart (butner!!) last year that had the little hanging upside down vampire on it and the lighted tree just because it was so dang cute! I'll never burn a tart in it but I could justify it because the price wasn't $60 and I, too, had a COUPON!!


----------



## SalemWitch

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candles tart warmers have become horrible. I bought the pumpkin electric warmer last year and it wouldn't even melt a tart halfway. When I went to return it they told me "you need to keep it away from any room that has windows, fans, open doors, and any room that gets cool." That really narrows my choices down.


That is ridiculous. I hope they let you return it.

I just bought the Shimmering Pumpkins Wax Melts Warmer with the $10 off $25 coupon, and I really like it. I prefer the tealight warmers to the electric warmers.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be honest, I bought the double tart (butner!!) last year that had the little hanging upside down vampire on it and the lighted tree just because it was so dang cute! I'll never burn a tart in it but I could justify it because the price wasn't $60 and I, too, had a COUPON!!


That one was cute. I didn't buy one because I didn't look for it opening day, because I didn't know to look for it (catalogs beforehand, YC!) And then it was sold out.
I almost never use any of my Boneys with real candles, but I was excited to have a double one so I could mix scents. Yeah, didn't happen. =/


----------



## sanura03

DarkSecret said:


> According to a 2013 booklet dimensions of the train are 8"x4,5"X13.5"


Aha! So it was even bigger! We're on to you YC =P


----------



## sanura03

From someone on the BBL FB page:

"OK so instead of just worrying and complaining on these sites I emailed YC at [email protected] and begged for coupons.. I received a response today from Sara L. YC consumer direct lead customer loyalty team advising me to watch my email for any promotions and coupons for the preview party.. Not sure how to take that but at least it wasn't a straight out NO ! Not gonna happen.. A flicker of hope ? Fingers crossed."

Dare we hope?


----------



## Spookywolf

Not to compare, but Grandin Road is running Youtube videos and have been for a week or more just to preview their upcoming new items due to release. The build up of excitement is tangible on that thread. You don't need a cloak and dagger routine to drum up sales and entice people. In fact all this secrecy is tearing away at the fun. So okay, maybe they can't afford lavish videos like GR, but how about releasing the catalogue a few weeks before the launch? I know I'd be looking at that thing and studying it like a physics student cramming for finals! Now that would be a marketing strategy that would drum up sales and excitement and make their fanbase feel appreciated for the hundreds of dollars we spend per person on these things.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Not to compare, but Grandin Road is running Youtube videos and have been for a week or more just to preview their upcoming new items due to release. The build up of excitement is tangible on that thread. You don't need a cloak and dagger routine to drum up sales and entice people. In fact all this secrecy is tearing away at the fun. So okay, maybe they can't afford lavish videos like GR, but how about releasing the catalogue a few weeks before the launch? I know I'd be looking at that thing and studying it like a physics student cramming for finals! Now that would be a marketing strategy that would drum up sales and excitement and make their fanbase feel appreciated for the hundreds of dollars we spend per person on these things.


It's funny that when I do get a Halloween catalog in the mall it's always towards the end of October. LOL


----------



## Mae

Spookywolf said:


> If my store manager is to be believed (and I don't think she lied to me) she told me (this was in December) that her store was the only one in her region that hadn't sold their giant candle yet. I was jaw-on-the-floor over that! I can't believe anybody would pay that much for a candle, I don't care how big the thing was!


My store still has theirs.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> It's funny that when I do get a Halloween catalog in the mall it's always towards the end of October. LOL


Yeah, me too. By the time I get it I've already bought all my Boney Bunch and I just keep it for the sentimental value. It's useless as a sales enticement that late in the game. Come on YC, get with the program. Are they hiring monkeys for the Sales and Marketing division?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> From someone on the BBL FB page:
> 
> "OK so instead of just worrying and complaining on these sites I emailed YC at [email protected] and begged for coupons.. I received a response today from Sara L. YC consumer direct lead customer loyalty team advising me to watch my email for any promotions and coupons for the preview party.. Not sure how to take that but at least it wasn't a straight out NO ! Not gonna happen.. A flicker of hope ? Fingers crossed."
> 
> Dare we hope?


I really think they are going to do it. Higher price point than ever? Whether YC likes it or not, they HAVE to.


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone!

So, I was thinking.....do you guys use some battery/electrical lights in your displays? I got the idea because we have this small little battery operated LED light (you press the top down and it lights up) that I thought would look so cool shining on something in a Boney Display in a certain area (like on a specific piece).


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So, I was thinking.....do you guys use some battery/electrical lights in your displays? I got the idea because we have this small little battery operated LED light (you press the top down and it lights up) that I thought would look so cool shining on something in a Boney Display in a certain area (like on a specific piece).


I have battery-operated tealights in most of my TLHs, but I need more, and a bunch of votives. And a few sets of tapers.


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So, I was thinking.....do you guys use some battery/electrical lights in your displays? I got the idea because we have this small little battery operated LED light (you press the top down and it lights up) that I thought would look so cool shining on something in a Boney Display in a certain area (like on a specific piece).


Oh, I just realized you meant like spotlights. Oops, haha.
I think that would look really good, for dramatic effect in a dark room.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> Oh, I just realized you meant like spotlights. Oops, haha.
> I think that would look really good, for dramatic effect in a dark room.


I have some twinkling orange lights too, that may look fun! I think I got them from Target.  Maybe they could be used as a border?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, just don't be late with the getaway car, Happy, or else we'll all be sitting in jail for...for, um.... What crime did we just commit for taking bootleg pics of Boneys we plan on BUYING?? LOL!


LOL!! Well, seeing as how we dont have a coupon we dont plan on buying EVERYTHING we want heheheeee


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Happy, your Top 5 is AWESOME! And you own all of them!!!


It's like trying to pick your favorite child..... Not that I would know since I dont have kids but LOL. I just like the quality and the whole look of the earlier pieces. Not to say I dont looooove them all but. There is just something extra special about the earlier pieces. However, I do reallllllly love the 2013 Prom Couple, Bone White, and the Frank & Bride. I really felt like those three pieces from last year are going to continue to be favorites..... And also the 2008 and 2011 Jar holders! eeeeee I need to stop LOL. 

I was hoping we would get more Boney clingers/shelf sitters this year. Love the smaller pieces!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> It's like trying to pick your favorite child..... Not that I would know since I dont have kids but LOL. I just like the quality and the whole look of the earlier pieces. Not to say I dont looooove them all but. There is just something extra special about the earlier pieces. However, I do reallllllly love the 2013 Prom Couple, Bone White, and the Frank & Bride. I really felt like those three pieces from last year are going to continue to be favorites..... And also the 2008 and 2011 Jar holders! eeeeee I need to stop LOL.
> 
> I was hoping we would get more Boney clingers/shelf sitters this year. Love the smaller pieces!


I am a big fan on Bone White too! I'm glad they brought it back this year since the one from eBay didn't make the journey, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I am a big fan on Bone White too! I'm glad they brought it back this year since the one from eBay didn't make the journey, lol.


Yayyyy! Good thing you dont have to pay the eBay price again, right?!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yayyyy! Good thing you dont have to pay the eBay price again, right?!


Right, and it don't really have to worry about shipping problems again!  Yay!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I have a question for those of you that own the entire 2008 line. Would you be upset if Yankee Candle decides to re-release all the 2008 pieces someday? I'm really on the fence on this. I was happy to see the 2008 bride and groom re-released last year but knowing that it wasn't a limited release and didn't even sell out means that it was over-produced. I wouldn't be surprise if the overstock ends up at the outlet stores this year. It's a great piece but that really took away part of what made that piece special. There are always going to be collectors who will pay for the 2008 version but just like Bonesy, part of what makes that piece special is gone. I do love that piece and I'm very glad to finally add it to my collection. I just wish it was limited when they re-released it.
> Part of the fun of collecting Boney Bunches is the hunt. Yes, those pieces are up there in price but it's fun to try and hunt them down and possibly score a bargain. It's almost like the history of what started the Boney Bunch and only those who were able to pick them up that year or managed to score them online or through other means can proudly display them in their collection. I wouldn't be upset if they re-released them but I think it would definitely take away what makes those pieces so special. I can definitely see one or two pieces eventually being re-released as Anniversary pieces before Yankee candle finally retires the Boney Bunches for good.
> If Yankee Candle was to re-release the 08 collection one day I would really like to see a limited release with each piece numbered. I also would like to see each piece stamped "Anniversary Release" I think that would preserve some of the value on the original 08 pieces. Also, I would love to see top notch quality pieces and not just rush jobs. What do you think?


While I don't own any of the '08 pieces (except for the anniversary bride and groom), I would like to see all of them re-released at some point before the Boney Bunch line ends. As with all the previous "anniversary" pieces released, YC needs to clearly distinguish between an "original piece" and an "anniversary piece". I'm not sure if they did that with Bonesy, the original bride and groom, headless farmer, bobbing for apples, etc... Even something as simple as a stamp on bottom that says "anniversary edition" on new anniversary pieces would preserve the value of the older pieces and give collectors like myself a chance to own a copy of the older pieces I missed out on.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> When the vultures stock doesn't sell they return it at the end of the season and Yankee Candle will lose money. No one is buying that $300 candle they have either.


Good point! To be honest, I would love to have one of those $300 candles. I'd maybe give $50 for it, though.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I wish it was a huge jar of Boonilla or some vanilla scent. I would definitely be down of one. LOL I wonder what their return policy is on it once it's almost gone. Can I just return it and say I didn't like it.  LOLOLOL


You would, myerman! I wish I had a few Boonilla candles. Other than witches' brew, vanilla anything is my favorite. I've been burning a lot of vanilla oak lately. Wonderful scent!


----------



## redsea

Haddonfield1963 said:


> You would, myerman! I wish I had a few Boonilla candles. Other than witches' brew, vanilla anything is my favorite. I've been burning a lot of vanilla oak lately. Wonderful scent!


Oh! I have a jar of Vanilla Oak waiting to be burned, it is an amazing scent for sure. I am glad it was brought back a treasure this year.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> If my store manager is to be believed (and I don't think she lied to me) she told me (this was in December) that her store was the only one in her region that hadn't sold their giant candle yet. I was jaw-on-the-floor over that! I can't believe anybody would pay that much for a candle, I don't care how big the thing was!


Nobody's buying that candle unless they are an idiot! Sorry in advance to anyone on here who bought one.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've got an idea for a Boney, YC. How about a take on Edvard Munch's "The Scream?" You could even call it that. Lord knows, all of us BB fans are wanting to do that right now.


The Scream guy may be the original Boney. I love the idea!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The Scream guy may be the original Boney. I love the idea!


Thank you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> While I don't own any of the '08 pieces (except for the anniversary bride and groom), I would like to see all of them re-released at some point before the Boney Bunch line ends. As with all the previous "anniversary" pieces released, YC needs to clearly distinguish between an "original piece" and an "anniversary piece". I'm not sure if they did that with Bonesy, the original bride and groom, headless farmer, bobbing for apples, etc... Even something as simple as a stamp on bottom that says "anniversary edition" on new anniversary pieces would preserve the value of the older pieces and give collectors like myself a chance to own a copy of the older pieces I missed out on.


Part of the problem with last year, is that YC didn't do anything to distinguish the anniversary pieces from the originals. People were trying to pass the reproduction wedding couple off as the 08 version all over eBay. I hope they have them stamped this year, as well as in the future.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Before going to bed, I wanted to let you all know about my YC phone call today. I called my store this evening and asked them about getting a preview party invitation in the mail. They told me they were mailing out the invites on Friday. I asked them about a coupon. They said as of now there is no coupon. I asked them if they have received their stock of Boneys. They said they did and said their stock room is full. Finally, I asked the all-important question: would you let me look them over early? The lady told me that they received an email from corporate forbidding them to show or display any Halloween items until the preview party.

I'm going to call back tomorrow, as my contact wasn't there tonight. Maybe I can get some more info and possibly get a chance to snap a pic or two for everyone. Someone has to get us some pics!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Before going to bed, I wanted to let you all know about my YC phone call today. I called my store this evening and asked them about getting a preview party invitation in the mail. They told me they were mailing out the invites on Friday. I asked them about a coupon. They said as of now there is no coupon. I asked them if they have received their stock of Boneys. They said they did and said their stock room is full. Finally, I asked the all-important question: would you let me look them over early? The lady told me that they received an email from corporate forbidding them to show or display any Halloween items until the preview party.
> 
> I'm going to call back tomorrow, as my contact wasn't there tonight. Maybe I can get some more info and possibly get a chance to snap a pic or two for everyone. Someone has to get us some pics!


Talk about keeping things under lock and key. I will be surprised if Yankee Candle manages to keep pictures from us until the release party. I don't understand their reason but it may backfire on them, especially without a coupon.


----------



## sanura03

I want to go and see if they'd at least let me peek at the sheet. But my nearest store (well, stores, there are two right across the street from each other  ) is about an hour away and I'd hate to load all the kids up, drive an hour, pack them in to EverythingHereIsBreakableLand just to get shot down and drive an hour back.


----------



## weenbaby

Ok I'm going to post without reading all the comments I missed. I left and when I came back there were over 100. Tapatalk isn't notifying me of new posts either. 

Anyway...the tart warmer makes me mad. If I'm paying $60 I want it to be electric somehow. I totally pass on tart Warmers where a tea light is needed. 

I went to YC today and bought a votive to get the coupon and flier. I know they would have just given it to me but I love apple pumpkin. 

Anyway, the back stock room door was cracked. I tried to look on but the SA was annoying me. I just wanted her to back off. She wouldn't. All I saw was boxes and the layered candles. 

My store has it's stock. Thinking about the size of the boxes etc. it doesn't look like they got many.


----------



## gloomycatt

Darn! Guess my list is longer again  hello toasting couple


----------



## witchyone

Another YC employee posted to BBL to say that the paint job/flocking this year are excellent but wouldn't/couldn't share anything else.


----------



## Kitty

*c o u p o n s *


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> Another YC employee posted to BBL to say that the paint job/flocking this year are excellent but wouldn't/couldn't share anything else.


frankly, i would pay a LITTLE More for better quality so I'm ok with that. 

the jury is still out on a $60 tart warmer.


----------



## zo6marlene

For what it's worth....I stopped by an outlet YK and she brought out all the Halloween for me to look at (not for 2014) that was going up at 50% off. Picked up a few things. I was kinda surprised that there wasn't a Halloween display as Christmas was all over the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> *c o u p o n s *
> 
> 
> View attachment 204629


Great pic, Kitty! Is that a figurine online? It fits in with the Boneys!


----------



## redsea

I am glad to hear that quality is great!

One of the pieces from last year had to be returned due to a quality issue in which there was lots of extra black "stuff" (probably flocking)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I am glad to hear that quality is great!
> 
> One of the pieces from last year had to be returned due to a quality issue in which there was lots of extra black "stuff" (probably flocking)


I have to admit, I returned all of my pieces last year, except for my anniversary Bonesy. I picked up the Boney tart burner after the premiere, and picked up Bonesy with the doghouse when it was $75 off. There were quality issues with every other piece I ordered, and I just couldn't take it anymore. Even the ones that showed up in store for the second wave were defective. I used the store credit for fall candles, where DH and I found we LOVE YC's Pumpkin Apple over BABW Apple Pumpkin. 

I still have a hearse with a defect, that YC did not make me return. It is still in its shipping box. It was a Boney Bummer year for me. Hopefully, this one will be better! 

On a bright note, I will probably try to get Frank and Bride this year again. I will wait until after the premiere, and hope that it was produced better this year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

zo6marlene said:


> For what it's worth....I stopped by an outlet YK and she brought out all the Halloween for me to look at (not for 2014) that was going up at 50% off. Picked up a few things. I was kinda surprised that there wasn't a Halloween display as Christmas was all over the store.


I went to an outlet store yesterday as well and they had Christmas all over the store for a "Christmas in July" sale. But, they only had two measly halloween items


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I am glad to hear that quality is great!
> 
> One of the pieces from last year had to be returned due to a quality issue in which there was lots of extra black "stuff" (probably flocking)


Same here, i got a bobbing for apples last year, got home and went to take it out of the bag and there was flocking everywhere!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Going on a recon mission to two different stores today in our area. I told my partner she could try and distract the associates with our adorable 4 month old baby boy so that i can try to get a look at the new boneys. She kinda looked at me with the side eye like i was crazy! Lol I'm determined to make our son as big of a Halloween addict as i am so that i have someone else in the family that can get excited with me!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have to admit, I returned all of my pieces last year, except for my anniversary Bonesy. I picked up the Boney tart burner after the premiere, and picked up Bonesy with the doghouse when it was $75 off. There were quality issues with every other piece I ordered, and I just couldn't take it anymore. Even the ones that showed up in store for the second wave were defective. I used the store credit for fall candles, where DH and I found we LOVE YC's Pumpkin Apple over BABW Apple Pumpkin.
> 
> I still have a hearse with a defect, that YC did not make me return. It is still in its shipping box. It was a Boney Bummer year for me. Hopefully, this one will be better!
> 
> On a bright note, I will probably try to get Frank and Bride this year again. I will wait until after the premiere, and hope that it was produced better this year.


I do love Yankee Candle's Apple Pumpkin too, it is amazing! 

I think I will try to get Frank and Bride too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have to admit, I returned all of my pieces last year, except for my anniversary Bonesy. I picked up the Boney tart burner after the premiere, and picked up Bonesy with the doghouse when it was $75 off. There were quality issues with every other piece I ordered, and I just couldn't take it anymore. Even the ones that showed up in store for the second wave were defective. I used the store credit for fall candles, where DH and I found we LOVE YC's Pumpkin Apple over BABW Apple Pumpkin.
> 
> I still have a hearse with a defect, that YC did not make me return. It is still in its shipping box. It was a Boney Bummer year for me. Hopefully, this one will be better!
> 
> On a bright note, I will probably try to get Frank and Bride this year again. I will wait until after the premiere, and hope that it was produced better this year.


Oops! I meant 75% off! For a minute, I guess I thought we were talking about Boney prices this year, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I do love Yankee Candle's Apple Pumpkin too, it is amazing!
> 
> I think I will try to get Frank and Bride too!


It's a very substantial piece, redsea. There is a reason it was a favorite. If you can get a good one, you won't know how you lived without it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

While I am thinking about it, to all of the Boney lovers out there who don't know, DON'T burn the dripping candles in your Boneys! The red wax will RUIN them! If you want the effect, burn them in a cheap set of candle holders (make sure to protect your table), and after you get the look you want, transfer the candles to your Boneys for display. Don't forget to let them cool first, of course. You don't want to get burned in all of the Boney excitement!


----------



## myerman82

zo6marlene said:


> For what it's worth....I stopped by an outlet YK and she brought out all the Halloween for me to look at (not for 2014) that was going up at 50% off. Picked up a few things. I was kinda surprised that there wasn't a Halloween display as Christmas was all over the store.


Were there any Boney Bunches? What Halloween items were there?


----------



## Kitty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Great pic, Kitty! Is that a figurine online? It fits in with the Boneys!


Infatiable Scream doll at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Unemploye...F8&qid=1406213041&sr=8-2&keywords=scream+doll


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Infatiable Scream doll at Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Unemploye...F8&qid=1406213041&sr=8-2&keywords=scream+doll


Thank you! I have added to my cart, and will purchase with my next $35 order.


----------



## Kitty

Keyboard vacuum works great for Boneys.
Amazon has plenty to choose from & not expensive,


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Keyboard vacuum works great for Boneys.
> Amazon has plenty to choose from & not expensive,


That's a great idea, Kitty! I will check that out too!


----------



## Kitty

I sent this email.
Please email me some coupons before the Aug. 2, 2014 YC Boney Bunch preview.
I purchase most of your items but need coupons.
Thank you for your help.

This is their reply.
Yankee Candle Company
Consumer Direct Lead
Customer Loyalty Team
877-803-6890
We apologize for any disappointment, but right now the only coupon we have is our "Buy 2 Get 1 Free". It's possible that we'll have a dollar off coupon before the Boney Bunch, but not certain. Are you signed up to receive our email offers?


----------



## Kitty

I compared my Bride & Groom 2008 with the 2013 piece. The 2013 has more flocking on the bouquet & highlights on eyebrows.
I bought 2 Frank & Brides, one has more orange highlights. My friend never came to get it, much too late now.
All are acquainted & very happy together planning reunions with other Boneys.


----------



## redsea

Thank you for sharing that Kitty, at least there is some hope! 

FOR EVERYONE'S INFO: If you are near Deerfield there is a twenty off of seventy available through Aug. 18. I assume it can be used on Boneys, but am not sure. I believe customer service will send you one if you do not have one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> I sent this email.
> Please email me some coupons before the Aug. 2, 2014 YC Boney Bunch preview.
> I purchase most of your items but need coupons.
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> This is their reply.
> Yankee Candle Company
> Consumer Direct Lead
> Customer Loyalty Team
> 877-803-6890
> We apologize for any disappointment, but right now the only coupon we have is our "Buy 2 Get 1 Free". It's possible that we'll have a dollar off coupon before the Boney Bunch, but not certain. Are you signed up to receive our email offers?


Maybe I'm just in a weird mood today, but their reply really pisses me off.


----------



## weenbaby

$1 off? That's just rude.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> $1 off? That's just rude.


I think Yankee means one of their dollar off coupons, such as twenty off of forty-five or ten off twenty-five etc.


----------



## Kitty

Remember to give salesperson your email for YC reward points. It is not much
https://www.ycrewards.com/faq.html


YC did mean coupon for X # of $ amount not $1. They have not made up their minds yet or not to let cat of the bag.


----------



## weenbaby

Every time I try to sign into the rewards it says my password is wrong, even if I just changed it. Grrr.


----------



## weenbaby

Ok. I read that totally wrong. Lol. 

The buy 2 get 1 candle isn't that bad of a coupon. I don't normally buy candles at the release but I could use some witches brew.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm also thinking that they will release a coupon. Maybe Yankee thinks no one will check their email that morning. 

I'm also hoping we can stack the coupons. My store allowed us to use 4 per transaction last year.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

weenbaby, try a different web browser. I can't log in from IE but can from firefox.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just trolled the YC website to see if anything was new under "New Candle Accessories." No wonder YC isn't too concerned with BB and Halloween right now. They just put up their NEW Berry Collection. No thank you.

I do think their growing owl collection might work with my Halloween/Fall theme. Everything except the votive and jar candle holders. Their design reminds me of the owl in the original "Clash of the Titans," LOL


----------



## weenbaby

I think the boney bunch is an easy way for them to boost sales. 
Everything else is just fluff and I'm sure they make a load on all the made in China candle accessories.


----------



## sanura03

I e-mailed customer service to see if they can e-mail me the coupon for the flagship store. I should probably have used a fake name though, they're going to see my name and know it's the crazy Boney lady and run for the hills haha.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> I e-mailed customer service to see if they can e-mail me the coupon for the flagship store. I should probably have used a fake name though, they're going to see my name and know it's the crazy Boney lady and run for the hills haha.


Awesome! I hope all works out okay.


----------



## Kitty

Bought for $10! 
2008 Mr. Bones Dip Chiller 
Did not ask about coupons! 
Only YC, flea market was marked $20 & would have paid, late in day & seller packing up stuff!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Bought for $10!
> 2008 Mr. Bones Dip Chiller
> Did not ask about coupons!
> Only YC, flea market was marked $20 & would have paid, late in day & seller packing up stuff!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204701


Okay, for what that thing is going for on eBay, that must be one of the best Boney deals EVER! Lucky you, Kitty!


----------



## Prytania

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but I've been collecting boneys since 2008, so I am very glad to have found my people, lol! But seriously I think I might die if we don't get any pictures. Or coupons.  Why has Yankee Candle abandoned us?!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Prytania said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but I've been collecting boneys since 2008, so I am very glad to have found my people, lol! But seriously I think I might die if we don't get any pictures. Or coupons.  Why has Yankee Candle abandoned us?!


Welcome, Prytania! Oh, YC hasn't abandoned us. They are just ignoring us.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Prytania said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but I've been collecting boneys since 2008, so I am very glad to have found my people, lol! But seriously I think I might die if we don't get any pictures. Or coupons.  Why has Yankee Candle abandoned us?!


Since you have been a collector from the beginning, what are your favorite pieces?


----------



## Kitty

Prytania,
Welcome to HF! 
Are there any BB pieces you are looking for? 
Do you collect Incredible Mr. Bones?

Kitty


----------



## redsea

Prytania said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but I've been collecting boneys since 2008, so I am very glad to have found my people, lol! But seriously I think I might die if we don't get any pictures. Or coupons.  Why has Yankee Candle abandoned us?!


Hello! Welcome to our little Boney home!

I am so hopefully that we will get a coupon in our emails! I hope so.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Bought for $10!
> 2008 Mr. Bones Dip Chiller
> Did not ask about coupons!
> Only YC, flea market was marked $20 & would have paid, late in day & seller packing up stuff!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204701


Wow! So you found this at a flea market? Awesome find, Kitty!


----------



## Prytania

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Since you have been a collector from the beginning, what are your favorite pieces?


The wedding chapel is my favorite bride and groom piece, and I love the boney witches & the snow globe. I also really like the submarine, Hoots Gravely, Boney Claus, and the boney houses. The spiderweb dress Aunt Hilda, and the boney ornament set would probably be tied for my favorite.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Went on my mission today to two different Yankee stores. The first store I got nothing but the flyer with the candy dish on it. The second store was hush hush as well, though the manager did tell me that she would hopefully have more information after her 5 pm conference call today.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

What a great buy! I'm totally jelly! I was just looking online for this the other day and couldn't find it for under $100


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

What a great buy! I'm totally jelly! I was just looking online for this the other day and couldn't find it for under $100


----------



## redsea

Prytania said:


> The wedding chapel is my favorite bride and groom piece, and I love the boney witches & the snow globe. I also really like the submarine, Hoots Gravely, Boney Claus, and the boney houses. The spiderweb dress Aunt Hilda, and the boney ornament set would probably be tied for my favorite.


Boney Claus is one of my favorites too, though I do not own him quite yet!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Kitty said:


> Remember to give salesperson your email for YC reward points. It is not much
> https://www.ycrewards.com/faq.html.


But also, do remember to save your receipt and check your YC Rewards program points online, as giving the sales person your phone#/email is NOT a guarantee that you will get your points. If anyone saw my previous post, I did not receive mine. Luckily only on a $10 purchase though. I had already thrown out my receipt and honestly don't feel like wasting the time/frustration asking YC cust. service to fix, if that's even possible. Beware! Seems like for some people it's working, but I recall for a fact that my salesperson mentioned she didn't think the program had rolled out in our district yet. The info I gave her is exactly what I used to sign up for the rewards program, so there should be no discrepancy. I most certainly will be ALL over it if my points are not awarded for the preview party purchases!!!!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm a professional yard saler. I know what to look for and I'm convinced I will never find any boneys. I always look but never find!


----------



## weenbaby

I've been eyeing the boney Claus too. My in laws freak out every time they see my boneys out past Halloween. I'm hoping they'll accept a boney Claus. 
My husband said he wanted another corner cabinet. I told him I wanted a curio cabinet to keep my boneys in all year long.


----------



## Lucy08

I was gone all day, hoping to come back to picture. Nope


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I understand, I'm the only self professed Halloween freak in our home and my partners look at me like I'm crazy when it's only August and I want to decorate the house. I have been looking at both Boney Clauses and the Boney Elf but they will probably have to wait until after the Preview Party.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

We are all sad about no pictures  The closer it gets to preview day the more worried I get


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> We are all sad about no pictures  The closer it gets to preview day the more worried I get


Me too! I hate going in with out a plan. The store here is TINY, I'm afraid I won't be able to see everything never mind get what I want. Not that I know what I want yet...


----------



## Lucy08

On a funny note, I was looking at my Boneys yesterday to refresh my memory on what I had. Found the headless farmer that I do not remember buying!!!!! Obviously I did buy him, he must have been super cheap...... Only thing I can think of is I went to an outlet store in SC last fall with a friend, must have got him there.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I know, it's giving me so much anxiety thinking about going in blind having no clue what anything looks like or if I want it. Ugh, Yankee needs to come on with it!


----------



## happythenjaded

$20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please! $20 off $45 coupon please!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

I actually lost a friend over my boney anxiety. true story.


----------



## Kitty

Change the coupon expiration date to this year & remove the bar code.
Desperate times call for desecrate measures.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Change the coupon expiration date to this year & remove the bar code.
> Desperate times call for desecrate measures.


LOL KITTY!!! 

I feel so unprepared with no pictures and no coupons.......How do they expect us to feel human until this is taken care of?? CRUEL !! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

All I have to say is my store has the best manager.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

halloweenqueen31 said:


> I actually lost a friend over my boney anxiety. true story.


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm curious what happened?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> All I have to say is my store has the best manager.



Out with it!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Have mercy on us!  haha


----------



## Prytania

myerman82 said:


> All I have to say is my store has the best manager.


Spill it! Please?


----------



## Mae

Whew, finally caught up on all these comments. Like everyone else I'm excited/nervous/frustrated (choose your emotion) with YC over the lack of info/pictures of our beloveds. What the HECK YC??  Even though I'm pretty set on what I am going to buy, I may decide to pick up a few more pieces during the second wave if they really speak to me


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> All I have to say is my store has the best manager.


You tease!


----------



## myerman82

Lets just say I will be working overtime at my corner this weekend. LOL I want them ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

It's pictures. Say it's pictures


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> On a funny note, I was looking at my Boneys yesterday to refresh my memory on what I had. Found the headless farmer that I do not remember buying!!!!! Obviously I did buy him, he must have been super cheap...... Only thing I can think of is I went to an outlet store in SC last fall with a friend, must have got him there.


Lol, isn't it nice when you come across something you forgot you had?!?


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Change the coupon expiration date to this year & remove the bar code.
> Desperate times call for desecrate measures.


Now, now, Kitty! Lol


----------



## Kitty

I made BB pics files within pics files. All files listed all pics with labels & dates.
2011 YC Afterlife
BB Images file----2008 BB, 2008 Mr. Bones, 2009 BB, 2009 Mr. Bones, 2010 BB, 2010 Mr. Bones, 2011 BB. 2012 BB, 2013 BB, YC Catalogs, YC Samples not made
This is the only way i can keep track of the BB without having to rearrange them. I have barristers & china cabinet full.
Then, I have a scrapbook with flyers ,coupons & all BB catalogs. I will catalog 2014 someday. 
I am willing to share files. 

Kitty


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Lets just say I will be working overtime at my corner this weekend. LOL I want them ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


COME ON, MAN~! that just ain't right. let's have details!


----------



## SalemWitch

Details, please.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> COME ON, MAN~! that just ain't right. let's have details!


and what about the Witches????


----------



## Prytania

wickedwillingwench said:


> and what about the Witches????


Yes! Even if you have to keep quiet in regards to the Boneys, at least tell us about the rest of the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Lets just say I will be working overtime at my corner this weekend. LOL I want them ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


Well, in the sense of good taste, which I believe you have, THESE BONEYS MUST BE BLEEPING AWESOME!


----------



## redsea

I am so excited!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Seriously, myerman, can you throw us a Boney? We're dying here!


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> I have battery-operated tealights in most of my TLHs, but I need more, and a bunch of votives. And a few sets of tapers.


Do you have any recommendations for battery operated tapers to fit in Boney Bunch Taper Holders, or will any fit?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wickedwillingwench said:


> and what about the Witches????


I'm very curious about them witches


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Myerman, come on!! You can't post a thing like that and leave us hanging after all we've been through!! Tell us!!


----------



## weenbaby

Change of plans for me!!
Sorry to go on a tangent. I'll make this short. 
My neighborhood has been getting bad. Drug dealers and gang members. It wasn't like this when we moved in 3 years ago. We have a toddler. We decided to take the plunge and move in with my in laws....within a week (probably 2, realistically speaking) 
Now I have no where to display my boneys  I'm even deciding whether I should buy any. I told my husband it's the one thing that isn't going to storage. Ugh! I hate when situations come up.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Change of plans for me!!
> Sorry to go on a tangent. I'll make this short.
> My neighborhood has been getting bad. Drug dealers and gang members. It wasn't like this when we moved in 3 years ago. We have a toddler. We decided to take the plunge and move in with my in laws....within a week (probably 2, realistically speaking)
> Now I have no where to display my boneys  I'm even deciding whether I should buy any. I told my husband it's the one thing that isn't going to storage. Ugh! I hate when situations come up.


Maybe they have a spot they don't use where you could display them? Even if it is in the basement or something of the like? Maybe just place them fairly close together if that is what it takes.  I am so sorry about this stress, things will improve! Don't worry!


----------



## happythenjaded

Night all-- Hopefully we wake to some good news tomorrow about SOMETHING! I wrote out all the Boney's name/description/price and type (Jar Holder, Votive Holder, etc) and that way IF/WHEN pictures come up I can cross out or highlight the ones I want or do not want. I already crossed out Bone White and Frank & Bride since I have them already. Its all I could do to keep from going even more insane with no info/plan..... grrrrr!! Insanity has set in LOL!! 

Last year I wrote all this down and grouped them as best I could with my coupon plan. If we get NO PICTURES and NO COUPONS this year before release day then it will take forever to figure it all out under the pressures of the website going sloooooow from the traffic and also trying to get it done before they sell out haha!! last year it was such a breeze to just zoom through and get them done so I could FINALLY go to sleep! LOL. 

Okay I am rambling. Sorry, its the insanity I tell ya!!!! lolol 

Ween- sorry to hear, at least get a few Boney's this year ! 

Night my friends!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, and while dealing with my insanity I came up with a name for us this year-- The Budget Bunch! hehehee!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Night all-- Hopefully we wake to some good news tomorrow about SOMETHING! I wrote out all the Boney's name/description/price and type (Jar Holder, Votive Holder, etc) and that way IF/WHEN pictures come up I can cross out or highlight the ones I want or do not want. I already crossed out Bone White and Frank & Bride since I have them already. Its all I could do to keep from going even more insane with no info/plan..... grrrrr!! Insanity has set in LOL!!
> 
> Last year I wrote all this down and grouped them as best I could with my coupon plan. If we get NO PICTURES and NO COUPONS this year before release day then it will take forever to figure it all out under the pressures of the website going sloooooow from the traffic and also trying to get it done before they sell out haha!! last year it was such a breeze to just zoom through and get them done so I could FINALLY go to sleep! LOL.
> 
> Okay I am rambling. Sorry, its the insanity I tell ya!!!! lolol
> 
> Ween- sorry to hear, at least get a few Boney's this year !
> 
> Night my friends!!


Goodnight Happy! 

I definitely understand your want to plan! I need to have a plan too, otherwise I can get stressed out. 

You know how Yankee does lots of things on Mondays? I bet on Monday we will find a coupon in our inbox!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and while dealing with my insanity I came up with a name for us this year-- The Budget Bunch! hehehee!


Haha, I love it! It is so true, I can't spend lots of money....maybe next year we will get an accountant Boney?


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Goodnight Happy!
> 
> I definitely understand your want to plan! I need to have a plan too, otherwise I can get stressed out.
> 
> You know how Yankee does lots of things on Mondays? I bet on Monday we will find a coupon in our inbox!


Lets all hope it and maybe it shall come true! eeeeee! lol!

Let me know what plan you plan on planning so I can perhaps plan a back up plan to my plan. 

Night Redsea!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Lets all hope it and maybe it shall come true! eeeeee! lol!
> 
> Let me know what plan you plan on planning so I can perhaps plan a back up plan to my plan.
> 
> Night Redsea!


Lol, 

I will type out my plan tomorrow for sure (I have to get to bed now too), I won't forget!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm going to write up a semi plan. My real plan is going to be to GRAB then decide later. 
Our store gets dangerous! FWIW...I have a sitter that day. Lol.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Kitty said:


> Bought for $10!
> 2008 Mr. Bones Dip Chiller
> Did not ask about coupons!
> Only YC, flea market was marked $20 & would have paid, late in day & seller packing up stuff!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204701


You have to be kidding me, Kitty?!?! I think myerman has to give up his "best buy" trophy to you now. If you want to sell it, you know how to reach me!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Myerman, if you have information it's time to start sharing


----------



## myerman82

OK, I'm back. Tonight I had to get the final approval from the big bosses on a certain Fall launch video I did all the music for last week. That's another project in the can. 
So whats going on everyone?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and while dealing with my insanity I came up with a name for us this year-- The Budget Bunch! hehehee!


We are "The Budget Bunch" We are "entitled" to our coupons.....sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

So not right for teasing all of us here!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Time to "Boney" Up the Info!!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> You have to be kidding me, Kitty?!?! I think myerman has to give up his "best buy" trophy to you now. If you want to sell it, you know how to reach me!


Noooooooooo, I will not give up my trophy. She will have to pry it out of my hands. Seriously though, awesome find for a excellent price. 
The best trophy is for "Boney Bunch" items, not Mr. Bones....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good Morning, Boney Lovers! Okay, so there isn't any new info yet (unless Myerman wants to fess up, *hint hint*  ), but we are one week away from the overnight vigil! It's getting close!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

*grumble grumble* Myerman, how can you be so cruel???


----------



## maxthedog

Seeing some of the lists I forget who...I actually have an extra spider web dress lady from 2008 I can part with if someone was interested


----------



## Kitty

Boney Bunch t-shirt
http://www.redbubble.com/people/robabank/works/11025861-the-boney-bunch


----------



## dragonfly102102

maxthedog said:


> Seeing some of the lists I forget who...I actually have an extra spider web dress lady from 2008 I can part with if someone was interested


You would be willing to sell the spider dress lady? How much? I'm interested!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Seeing some of the lists I forget who...I actually have an extra spider web dress lady from 2008 I can part with if someone was interested


I pm'd you.


----------



## Kitty

YC $10 0ff $35 coupon starts August 4, available in stores.

Check outlet stores for older Boneys.


----------



## mdna2014

boneybrit715 said:


> anyone watching the fighting go down on bbl in the comments section? Holy moly. Yc is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at yc for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had something to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped fb photo on the yc page only showing a piece or two.
> 
> What really scares me is that everyone posting on fb seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, i love boneys, but in no way will i pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, i may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year i bought probably 10? Up to you, yc, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


and that is why i got myself off of social media! 
It is a boney bunch love fanpage and these moron's have to shoot off their mouths about something negative!
Grrrrrrrrr! I am only on here until the release and then i will be back next year.


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> oops! I meant 75% off! For a minute, i guess i thought we were talking about boney prices this year, lol!


$75 off would have been even better!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Looking all of these 2013 Bride and Groom taper holders on eBay makes me wonder something. For those of you who have both the 2008 and 2013 releases, what are the differences? I would love a 2008 piece, but I am not sure I would be able to tell the difference? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sanura03

Nevermind.

But it is a fun place to hang out, even after the release party.


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> looking all of these 2013 bride and groom taper holders on ebay makes me wonder something. For those of you who have both the 2008 and 2013 releases, what are the differences? I would love a 2008 piece, but i am not sure i would be able to tell the difference? Thanks in advance!


just get the 2013


----------



## myerman82

OK everyone, you flooded my inbox here so well with hate mail so I will share. LOL I don't have news as far as coupons of pictures, sorry. BUT, I did see to see the new Boney Bunches from a distance. Most of them were facing the other way and I only got to see most of their backs but from what I saw I'm excited. If you read my post last year, I basically saw the same thing. The back room door was open and I snooped from the counter. It's not much but it's something and it got me excited. I tried to spot the female Boney from the bunch (no pun intended) and if what I saw is in fact her, she will definitely be the first piece I will run to when the store opens. As far as coupons, she told me that they always had a coupon and this year should be no different. Usually they like to surprise us the day of or the night before. She was very confident when she said that but remember, she did not give me a definite yes. Since there are so many pieces this year they are going to do what they did back in 2011. They will stock one or two on the shelves and restock as people grab them. This may just be how my store is doing it but don't think that because a piece was cleared from that shelf that it is gone. I hope this makes some of you a little more excited.


----------



## SJames

Hello everyone! I discovered the forum last year, but only just joined a few weeks ago. The 2013 Boney Bunch thread is how I found this wonderful place!

I've been going to the Yankee Candle Halloween party since 2010; it's a tradition of mine! I know this is going to sound super crazy, but I actually don't collect the Boney Bunch (but hey, more for you all right?). But I LOVE the skeleton crew line, as well as the black cats and the creepy crawly line, and anything related to pumpkins. I sure hope they bring back these other collections! (And I hope we get some leaked pictures soon)

And, I really hope they send out a coupon!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> OK everyone, you flooded my inbox here so well with hate mail so I will share. LOL I don't have news as far as coupons of pictures, sorry. BUT, I did see to see the new Boney Bunches from a distance. Most of them were facing the other way and I only got to see most of their backs but from what I saw I'm excited. If you read my post last year, I basically saw the same thing. The back room door was open and I snooped from the counter. It's not much but it's something and it got me excited. I tried to spot the female Boney from the bunch (no pun intended) and if what I saw is in fact her, she will definitely be the first piece I will run to when the store opens. As far as coupons, she told me that they always had a coupon and this year should be no different. Usually they like to surprise us the day of or the night before. She was very confident when she said that but remember, she did not give me a definite yes. Since there are so many pieces this year they are going to do what they did back in 2011. They will stock one or two on the shelves and restock as people grab them. This may just be how my store is doing it but don't think that because a piece was cleared from that shelf that it is gone. I hope this makes some of you a little more excited.


Gosh, I sure hope the female boney is Victorian inspired. Must. Have. If. Her. Outfit. Is. Gorg!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Welcome SJames! Happy to see you here!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SJames said:


> Hello everyone! I discovered the forum last year, but only just joined a few weeks ago. The 2013 Boney Bunch thread is how I found this wonderful place!
> 
> I've been going to the Yankee Candle Halloween party since 2010; it's a tradition of mine! I know this is going to sound super crazy, but I actually don't collect the Boney Bunch (but hey, more for you all right?). But I LOVE the skeleton crew line, as well as the black cats and the creepy crawly line, and anything related to pumpkins. I sure hope they bring back these other collections! (And I hope we get some leaked pictures soon)
> 
> And, I really hope they send out a coupon!


From what I hear about the BB pieces this year, you might be hooked by next Saturday!


----------



## SJames

Thank you Pumpkin Muffin! 

I have to say though, once my boyfriend gets a look at the football player boney, all bets are off. I'm sure that little guy will end up in my basket


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SJames said:


> Thank you Pumpkin Muffin!
> 
> I have to say though, once my boyfriend gets a look at the football player boney, all bets are off. I'm sure that little guy will end up in my basket


And, after you get one, you will find he needs friends.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> OK everyone, you flooded my inbox here so well with hate mail so I will share. LOL I don't have news as far as coupons of pictures, sorry. BUT, I did see to see the new Boney Bunches from a distance. Most of them were facing the other way and I only got to see most of their backs but from what I saw I'm excited. If you read my post last year, I basically saw the same thing. The back room door was open and I snooped from the counter. It's not much but it's something and it got me excited. I tried to spot the female Boney from the bunch (no pun intended) and if what I saw is in fact her, she will definitely be the first piece I will run to when the store opens. As far as coupons, she told me that they always had a coupon and this year should be no different. Usually they like to surprise us the day of or the night before. She was very confident when she said that but remember, she did not give me a definite yes. Since there are so many pieces this year they are going to do what they did back in 2011. They will stock one or two on the shelves and restock as people grab them. This may just be how my store is doing it but don't think that because a piece was cleared from that shelf that it is gone. I hope this makes some of you a little more excited.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## redsea

SJames said:


> Hello everyone! I discovered the forum last year, but only just joined a few weeks ago. The 2013 Boney Bunch thread is how I found this wonderful place!
> 
> I've been going to the Yankee Candle Halloween party since 2010; it's a tradition of mine! I know this is going to sound super crazy, but I actually don't collect the Boney Bunch (but hey, more for you all right?). But I LOVE the skeleton crew line, as well as the black cats and the creepy crawly line, and anything related to pumpkins. I sure hope they bring back these other collections! (And I hope we get some leaked pictures soon)
> 
> And, I really hope they send out a coupon!


Welcome! The skeleton crew is an awesome collection too.  Glad to have you here!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> OK everyone, you flooded my inbox here so well with hate mail so I will share. LOL I don't have news as far as coupons of pictures, sorry. BUT, I did see to see the new Boney Bunches from a distance. Most of them were facing the other way and I only got to see most of their backs but from what I saw I'm excited. If you read my post last year, I basically saw the same thing. The back room door was open and I snooped from the counter. It's not much but it's something and it got me excited. I tried to spot the female Boney from the bunch (no pun intended) and if what I saw is in fact her, she will definitely be the first piece I will run to when the store opens. As far as coupons, she told me that they always had a coupon and this year should be no different. Usually they like to surprise us the day of or the night before. She was very confident when she said that but remember, she did not give me a definite yes. Since there are so many pieces this year they are going to do what they did back in 2011. They will stock one or two on the shelves and restock as people grab them. This may just be how my store is doing it but don't think that because a piece was cleared from that shelf that it is gone. I hope this makes some of you a little more excited.


I'm not going to be able to make the premiere this year, but it does seem that people who do maybe should just find the associates managing the stockroom at their local stores. If that is where the shelves are getting replenished, I bet the associates would much rather just hand one over per person, than try placing it on the shelf, while people are waiting to grab it anyway.


----------



## weenbaby

Like I posted before, the past 2 years my mom and I went straight to the stock room after we grabbed the big main pieces we wanted. We just told the guy at the stockroom and he got everything we wanted. It was SO much easier that way. 

This year though, like I said, I'm going to grab and decide later. I definitely want Dawn, I do know that. Maybe Bone White and definitely Frank (because out of stupidity, I didn't grab him last year, didn't think he was going to go so fast!)

I definitely hope there is some kind of leak. I feel that since I haven't seen pics, I don't want any of them.


----------



## weenbaby

Kitty said:


> YC $10 0ff $35 coupon starts August 4, available in stores.
> 
> Check outlet stores for older Boneys.


I bought my headless farmer at the outlet for 50% off I think. I only bought him because he was cheap and I didn't have him.


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Looking all of these 2013 Bride and Groom taper holders on eBay makes me wonder something. For those of you who have both the 2008 and 2013 releases, what are the differences? I would love a 2008 piece, but I am not sure I would be able to tell the difference? Thanks in advance!


It took 2 hours but I'm finally caught up with you all! 

Pumpkin Muffin, I don't have my BB collection here at the house, but this may answer your question...

All of the pieces in the 2008 Boney Bunch collection were created by Mark Cook, but were attributed to Ronnie Walter by mistake on each piece's sticker. Here's what I posted about this in 2011 where a few of us gathered prior to the launch of the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page:

First Post: "Well, here’s new information I hadn’t come upon before…

An Ebay seller, kimmmypoo, has listed two Boney Bunch pieces from 2008. [She] writes in the listing’s description: _'This is signed by Mark Cook. He is the artist and designer for the Boney Bunch line. I asked him when he signed my piece why Ronnie Walter was shown on the bottom as the designer. He said she had worked for him on other items. The tags were put on where they were made. I will be listing all the 2008 Boney Bunch, all are signed. We never got the Bride and Groom.' _

Wow, if this is true, Mark Cook designed the 2008 collection too. The listing of Ronnie Walter as the designer was a mistake."

Follow-up post: "Well, I just received what I believe to be an honest and genuine response from the seller. 

Mark Cook lives in the seller’s home state. In 2011, [she] attended an artist signing at a Yankee Candle store with Mark Cook. The seller wrote _'Mark had Ronnie do some work for him and those pieces were also made in China as well as the Boney Bunch. The stickers with Ronnie’s name were put on the Boney Bunch in China by mistake.'_

I can see how that could have happened. I sincerely appreciate the seller taking the time to respond to my inquiry. 

And how fun to find out after all these years that Mark Cook designed the 2008 collection too!"

The other difference between my 2008 and 2013 Bride and Groom pieces are that the quality is so much better on the 2008 piece. I bought two of the 2013 pieces. One had a cracked aluminum insert, and one or both had a bouquet that wasn't as full as the original which I believe to be a problem with production not the molds. 

I believe the 2013 piece should meet your decorating needs just fine. When back collecting on Ebay or elsewhere, I only buy pieces that picture the actual piece that is being offered, not a representation. If the piece meets my quality standards, I buy it. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Like I posted before, the past 2 years my mom and I went straight to the stock room after we grabbed the big main pieces we wanted. We just told the guy at the stockroom and he got everything we wanted. It was SO much easier that way.
> 
> This year though, like I said, I'm going to grab and decide later. I definitely want Dawn, I do know that. Maybe Bone White and definitely Frank (because out of stupidity, I didn't grab him last year, didn't think he was going to go so fast!)
> 
> I definitely hope there is some kind of leak. I feel that since I haven't seen pics, I don't want any of them.


It does make it difficult, not having an idea beforehand. I keep hearing from people who have seen the line, that all of them are great, but I don't collect every piece. I don't have the room, due to other collections. I'm a self-professed Collectaholic, and a suffer from Stuffitis. 

So, since I won't be at the preview party, when these bad boys and girls hit the web, I will be making some impulsive decisions. What grabs me from the outset comes first. I can't wait to see them and know what I really think!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I bought my headless farmer at the outlet for 50% off I think. I only bought him because he was cheap and I didn't have him.


I think mine was 75% off!


----------



## grandma lise

witchyone said:


> Another YC employee posted to BBL to say that the paint job/flocking this year are excellent but wouldn't/couldn't share anything else.


witchyone, that's really interesting. I think the production quality of the 2011, 2012, and 2013 collections don't compare well to the 2008, 2009, and 2010 collections. If Jarden improves the quality, I will be so grateful!

At this point, we don't know for sure, but we can hope. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> It took 2 hours but I'm finally caught up with you all!
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin, I don't have my BB collection here at the house, but this may answer your question...
> 
> All of the pieces in the 2008 Boney Bunch collection were created by Mark Cook, but were attributed to Ronnie Walter by mistake on each piece's sticker. Here's what I posted about this in 2011 where a few of us gathered prior to the launch of the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page:
> 
> First Post: "Well, here’s new information I hadn’t come upon before…
> 
> An Ebay seller, kimmmypoo, has listed two Boney Bunch pieces from 2008. [She] writes in the listing’s description: _'This is signed by Mark Cook. He is the artist and designer for the Boney Bunch line. I asked him when he signed my piece why Ronnie Walter was shown on the bottom as the designer. He said she had worked for him on other items. The tags were put on where they were made. I will be listing all the 2008 Boney Bunch, all are signed. We never got the Bride and Groom.' _
> 
> Wow, if this is true, Mark Cook designed the 2008 collection too. The listing of Ronnie Walter as the designer was a mistake."
> 
> Follow-up post: "Well, I just received what I believe to be an honest and genuine response from the seller.
> 
> Mark Cook lives in the seller’s home state. In 2011, [she] attended an artist signing at a Yankee Candle store with Mark Cook. The seller wrote _'Mark had Ronnie do some work for him and those pieces were also made in China as well as the Boney Bunch. The stickers with Ronnie’s name were put on the Boney Bunch in China by mistake.'_
> 
> I can see how that could have happened. I sincerely appreciate the seller taking the time to respond to my inquiry.
> 
> And how fun to find out after all these years that Mark Cook designed the 2008 collection too!"
> 
> The other difference between my 2008 and 2013 Bride and Groom pieces are that the quality is so much better on the 2008 piece. I bought two of the 2013 pieces. One had a cracked aluminum insert, and one or both had a bouquet that wasn't as full as the original which I believe to be a problem with production not the molds.
> 
> I believe the 2013 piece should meet your decorating needs just fine. When back collecting on Ebay or elsewhere, I only buy pieces that picture the actual piece that is being offered, not a representation. If the piece meets my quality standards, I buy it.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you SO VERY MUCH, Lisa! Very interesting reading!


----------



## Kitty

Sjames,

Welcome to HF! 
Hope you have wonderful time at the preview & make new BB friends.

Kitty


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I have a question for those of you that own the entire 2008 line. Would you be upset if Yankee Candle decides to re-release all the 2008 pieces someday? I'm really on the fence on this. I was happy to see the 2008 bride and groom re-released last year but knowing that it wasn't a limited release and didn't even sell out means that it was over-produced. I wouldn't be surprise if the overstock ends up at the outlet stores this year. It's a great piece but that really took away part of what made that piece special. There are always going to be collectors who will pay for the 2008 version but just like Bonesy, part of what makes that piece special is gone. I do love that piece and I'm very glad to finally add it to my collection. I just wish it was limited when they re-released it.
> Part of the fun of collecting Boney Bunches is the hunt. Yes, those pieces are up there in price but it's fun to try and hunt them down and possibly score a bargain. It's almost like the history of what started the Boney Bunch and only those who were able to pick them up that year or managed to score them online or through other means can proudly display them in their collection. I wouldn't be upset if they re-released them but I think it would definitely take away what makes those pieces so special. I can definitely see one or two pieces eventually being re-released as Anniversary pieces before Yankee candle finally retires the Boney Bunches for good.
> If Yankee Candle was to re-release the 08 collection one day I would really like to see a limited release with each piece numbered. I also would like to see each piece stamped "Anniversary Release" I think that would preserve some of the value on the original 08 pieces. Also, I would love to see top notch quality pieces and not just rush jobs. What do you think?


myerman82, gosh, I don't know. If they re-release the entire 2008 collection, I would definitely like to see them stamped with the re-release year _prior to_ glazing so the date can't be altered by sellers. The question in my mind is whether or not Yankee Candle is capable of producing quality pieces anymore. Mark Cook's designs continue to amaze me each and every year. Just wish the production quality were better. I treasure my 2008 - 2010 collections. 

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

I just remembered that Frank is an online exclusive so I probably won't have a problem getting him. 

I'm so excited to see everything this year. The Pet Cemetery has me intrigued although I don't like the idea of it being a tart butner. I really really wish they would make more electric tart warmers because the tea light kind just don't do it for me.


----------



## grandma lise

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Anyone watching the fighting go down on BBL in the comments section? Holy moly. YC is totally polarizing its fans with all of the tight-lipped business. People are fighting with each other about whether or not employees should be taking pics to share. My feeling on this is, let's not fight amongst ourselves! If anyone should be mad, be mad at YC for keeping us in the dark about the offerings and the coupons. I most definitely am peeved. I think it's a slap in the face to loyal customers who just want to have even a rough idea of what's going to be available and for what prices. I don't think we're wrong to want that! Every other year, we've had SOMETHING to go off of, even it was a very cleverly-cropped FB photo on the YC page only showing a piece or two.
> 
> What really scares me is that everyone posting on FB seems to suggest that no coupons will be released. Not sure if they have a valid source on this or not. My feeling is, I love Boneys, but in no way will I pay face retail. I very rarely buy anything at face retail without a coupon, and these will be no different. If no coupons come out, I may pick a piece (or maybe two at most) to buy, but that's it. Last year I bought probably 10? Up to you, YC, if you're listening. I'm sure they probably think we're all fools who will fork over $$ without a second thought. Heck no! Not this gal.


It's really unfortunate that Jarden is continuing this Yankee Candle marketing strategy. It's hard on the store's managers and sales associates, and the collectors. 

Grateful to Boney Bunchy Love for providing the list and prices. (In the early days, that's all we had, unless you had a good relationship with a manager or sales associate.)

Hoping for some sneak peeks from Yankee Candle next week...

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

YC $10 off $35 or more coupon, valid August 4-24, 2014.
Limit one per customer. No copies or reproductions accepted. 
Use of online code: SCENT August 4-24, 2014


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, here's a fun little game (so long as fellow board members agree it's ok - don't want to excite the eBay vultures). Name your top five Boneys of all-time. It doesn't matter if you own it or not. I'm very curious to see if all of us like the same ones. Also, put beside of it whether or not you own it. Here are mine:
> 
> 5. 2012 Horse and Carriage Hearse - own
> 
> 4. 2009 American Gothic - own
> 
> 3. 2008 Mother and Baby in Carriage - don't own
> 
> 2. 2010 Ghost Rider/Headless Horseman - own
> 
> 1. 2009 Little Boo/Coffin Guy - own


Haddonfield1963, I'm really enjoying reading everyone's responses! Will try to post my list tonight!

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> YC $10 off $35 or more coupon, valid August 2-24, 2014.
> Limit one per customer. No copies or reproductions accepted.
> Use of online code: SCENT


I thought this was the code that started on the 4th? Does it start on the 2nd? Thanks!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> YC $10 off $35 or more coupon, valid August 2-24, 2014.
> Limit one per customer. No copies or reproductions accepted.
> Use of online code: SCENT


Kitty, I really appreciate you posting this information, particularly as we get closer to the party. I'm thinking you posted earlier that this coupon starts on the 4th too. My other question... is this coupon - (SCENT code) - available from the stores only?

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Received a postcard from local YC store. One more week!

View attachment 204841


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, checking my mailbox now. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Received a postcard from local YC store. One more week!
> 
> View attachment 204841


Kitty, I can't see the attachment?


----------



## Kriscourter

Alway wondered too what difference was in 08 and "-anniversary " pieces. Think we said last year the noses were skinnier marker. Anyways saw deal on eBay for bobbin for apples. Accidentally bought instead of watched. Haha. Anyways it's the original 2011. I was going through my boneys and guess in my haste to hide them all from hubby didn't realize that was issued again last year and I. Bought. Hahaha. Anyways the bottom of the just says yankee candle in that circular marking and no date stamped inside. The one I got on eBay has date stamped inside circle. Also dunno if just me but swear on anniversary piece paint looks a little lighter inside circle. You think they painted over year and used something to remove year?


----------



## Kitty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I thought this was the code that started on the 4th? Does it start on the 2nd? Thanks!


 I was so excited I typed the wrong date.
So sorry, I did correct the post for Aug.4 not Aug.2 but you already noticed the mistake.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> I was so excited I typed the wrong date.
> So sorry, I did correct the post for Aug.4 not Aug.2 but you already noticed the mistake.


Awww, darnit!  Oh, well, there's still hope!


----------



## Kitty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Kitty, I can't see the attachment?











Kitty


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It does make it difficult, not having an idea beforehand. I keep hearing from people who have seen the line, that all of them are great, but I don't collect every piece. I don't have the room, due to other collections. I'm a self-professed Collectaholic, and a suffer from Stuffitis.
> 
> So, since I won't be at the preview party, when these bad boys and girls hit the web, I will be making some impulsive decisions. What grabs me from the outset comes first. I can't wait to see them and know what I really think!


I only get one or two each year myself! I like going in, getting what I want and getting out fast. This year, doesn't look like that's going g to happen.


----------



## Prytania

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Gosh, I sure hope the female boney is Victorian inspired. Must. Have. If. Her. Outfit. Is. Gorg!


I agree with you! The Victorian style boneys that they had in the beginning were the coolest looking, IMO.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> myerman82, gosh, I don't know. If they re-release the entire 2008 collection, I would definitely like to see them stamped with the re-release year _prior to_ glazing so the date can't be altered by sellers. The question in my mind is whether or not Yankee Candle is capable of producing quality pieces anymore. Mark Cook's designs continue to amaze me each and every year. Just wish the production quality were better. I treasure my 2008 - 2010 collections.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa-

I have to agree with you 100% - the question IS whether YC is capable of producing quality ceramics. The design ideas are always creative and fun and thoughtful and eye-catching (although sticking to the Victorian theme that made them so special in the first place would have been my preferred route for the line). Whether these design ideas - which again I am happy with for the most part - are the work of Mark Cook or not is almost irrelevant. Can they be produced properly and wonderfully as they once were? The original release (2008) was certainly remarkable and the combination of the unexpected and uniqueness in the design and execution will never be replicated - I think we can all agree on that. But if you look at the 2011 pieces - the quality is still there. Last year was really a low point in the production quality. Obviously this all has mostly to do with money - increased demand - increased production - decreased quality. We are all collectors. I, myself, do not like to pass on pieces cuz I want them as pat of my collection. But I am sick of spending money on poor quality ceramics that are over-produced. Again, here's hoping the rumors are true and the production has improved. I am OK with no preview pics (not really but whatever), and I guess I might even be able to swallow n coupons (although I certainly do not want to crush my checking account if I don't have to), but I am not OK with any more flocked up smudge jobs that look like my 2 yr old made at summer camp. Please YC - if you give us nothing else, please give us good quality design and production... Or else what good is adding them to a beautiful collection of older well-designed, -executed pieces. There's my rant/negativity... Now I'm happy and excited again!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Stopped in to our YC to pick up a flyer - & the manger handed me a stack & encouraged me to hand them out to everyone lol. She pretty much confirmed what everyone has been saying, they won't get anything until right before the party 8/2, don't know if there'll be an 'anniversary' re-issue of any from the previous years' lines & (she thought) there'd be 17 Boneys in this year's line.

She'd heard they might not open the on-line website to selling Boneys until the stores open, but wasn't 100% on that & I'm honestly not sure how that'd work.

She also jokingly said I could join the crowd that'll have their faces pressed up to the windows watching them set up after the store closes 8/1. YC is trying to be so careful, the set up she got from them doesn't even list any specific pieces, just a general layout for the tables (which she couldn't let me see due to the confidentiality agreement they make employees sign. Fall out from last years debacle & firing apparently.

Gonna have to get in line early as she mentioned quite a few people have said they're getting there bright & early even though all stores in the country are only allowed to open at their regular time, & not early. They'll have a catalog to look through & buyers will be able to order on-line at the store too.


----------



## Lucy08

Anyone still need any of these? Decent price, shipping a bit high.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3392b3f48f


----------



## redsea

Ween12amEternal said:


> Stopped in to our YC to pick up a flyer - & the manger handed me a stack & encouraged me to hand them out to everyone lol. She pretty much confirmed what everyone has been saying, they won't get anything until right before the party 8/2, don't know if there'll be an 'anniversary' re-issue of any from the previous years' lines & (she thought) there'd be 17 Boneys in this year's line.
> 
> She'd heard they might not open the on-line website to selling Boneys until the stores open, but wasn't 100% on that & I'm honestly not sure how that'd work.
> 
> She also jokingly said I could join the crowd that'll have their faces pressed up to the windows watching them set up after the store closes 8/1. YC is trying to be so careful, the set up she got from them doesn't even list any specific pieces, just a general layout for the tables (which she couldn't let me see due to the confidentiality agreement they make employees sign. Fall out from last years debacle & firing apparently.
> 
> Gonna have to get in line early as she mentioned quite a few people have said they're getting there bright & early even though all stores in the country are only allowed to open at their regular time, & not early. They'll have a catalog to look through & buyers will be able to order on-line at the store too.


Lucky! Lol, I told my manager that I would sneak a peak the night before and she said that they were setting up the displays in the back room!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Lisa-
> 
> I have to agree with you 100% - the question IS whether YC is capable of producing quality ceramics. The design ideas are always creative and fun and thoughtful and eye-catching (although sticking to the Victorian theme that made them so special in the first place would have been my preferred route for the line). Whether these design ideas - which again I am happy with for the most part - are the work of Mark Cook or not is almost irrelevant. Can they be produced properly and wonderfully as they once were? The original release (2008) was certainly remarkable and the combination of the unexpected and uniqueness in the design and execution will never be replicated - I think we can all agree on that. But if you look at the 2011 pieces - the quality is still there. Last year was really a low point in the production quality. Obviously this all has mostly to do with money - increased demand - increased production - decreased quality. We are all collectors. I, myself, do not like to pass on pieces cuz I want them as pat of my collection. But I am sick of spending money on poor quality ceramics that are over-produced. Again, here's hoping the rumors are true and the production has improved. I am OK with no preview pics (not really but whatever), and I guess I might even be able to swallow n coupons (although I certainly do not want to crush my checking account if I don't have to), but I am not OK with any more flocked up smudge jobs that look like my 2 yr old made at summer camp. Please YC - if you give us nothing else, please give us good quality design and production... Or else what good is adding them to a beautiful collection of older well-designed, -executed pieces. There's my rant/negativity... Now I'm happy and excited again!


I completely agree with you about the quality of YC as of late. It isn't just the BB, it's everything. I used to get their large tart burners if nothing else, because I could count on them to be fantastic display pieces. I recently ordered two of their latest ones, and their are problems with both of them. I know I am returning one, and am still on the fence about the other. That will be three pieces out of my four that I have ordered in the past month going back to the store, if I don't keep the second burner. I really am disappointed. 

On a brighter note, that means that I can get store credit to help shop for Boneys. Here's to hoping they really do look as good as we all hearing about.


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109, I agree, 2013 was the worst year for production problems. I've now seen two reports that quality is better this year. Holding onto that hope! 

This weekend I'm going to start working on listing pieces I want in order of priority. That way, if the coupon situation is bad, I'll be able to hold back on purchases until the coupons become available again. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> ninababy100109, I agree, 2013 was the worst year for production problems. I've now seen two reports that quality is better this year. Holding onto that hope!
> 
> This weekend I'm going to start working on listing pieces I want in order of priority. That way, if the coupon situation is bad, I'll be able to hold back on purchases until the coupons become available again.
> 
> Lisa


Sounds like a great plan Lisa! I can't wait to see what you get.

I will post my plan in a little bit.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Sounds like a great plan Lisa! I can't wait to see what you get.
> 
> I will post my plan in a little bit.


Can't wait to see it, redsea! Since it looks like I am taking two tart warmers back to YC, I am now REALLY thinking about the Boney one. That one needs a coupon all by itself! So, there's one order! 

The rest of my plan is pending....


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Can't wait to see it, redsea! Since it looks like I am taking two tart warmers back to YC, I am now REALLY thinking about the Boney one. That one needs a coupon all by itself! So, there's one order!
> 
> The rest of my plan is pending....


I know, that pet cemetery does seem like a cool piece! I will have to see it to assess it more, lol.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I know it's beating a dead (Boney) horse, but I am seriously still so shocked that it's one week away and we haven't seen any leaked photos yet. I thought for sure we'd have something by now. Every time I log on I keep waiting for some photos to break. This is madness! 

I saw that comment about a store manager suggesting that this year the online sale may not start until stores open. That is scary, and I hope that's not true. I'm east coast, so we all will be at a disadvantage.


----------



## redsea

Maybe I need to go to the store, and "accidentally" fall into the back room with my phone. Then I will pretend to be disoriented and wander around the back snapping photos. Sound like a plan? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I know it's beating a dead (Boney) horse, but I am seriously still so shocked that it's one week away and we haven't seen any leaked photos yet. I thought for sure we'd have something by now. Every time I log on I keep waiting for some photos to break. This is madness!
> 
> I saw that comment about a store manager suggesting that this year the online sale may not start until stores open. That is scary, and I hope that's not true. I'm east coast, so we all will be at a disadvantage.


I'm East Coast too. What time is YC on?


----------



## redsea

YC headquarters is in Mass. So they should be using eastern time too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> YC headquarters are in Mass. So they should be using eastern time to.


Yay! Something is working for us!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yay! Something is working for us!




I think items started appearing online in the 1 AM range online last year. I believe that was eastern time but am not sure....pretty sure though.


----------



## happythenjaded

Well I already have my list of items I want to get even without a coupon. I am not going to let the ones I want slip away so whatever is left after the 4th I will worry about later. But.......I can't afford much without a darn coupon so!


----------



## Kitty

Store managers said that they will open at 10am not earlier. This eastern daylight savings time zone.


----------



## Kitty

grandma lise said:


> Kitty, I really appreciate you posting this information, particularly as we get closer to the party. I'm thinking you posted earlier that this coupon starts on the 4th too. My other question... is this coupon - (SCENT code) - available from the stores only?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


YC $10 off $35 or more coupon, valid August 4-24, 2014.
Limit one per customer. No copies or reproductions accepted.

Same coupon reads: Coupon code online SCENT


----------



## SalemWitch

YC is having a Flash sale tomorrow -- 30% off everything.


----------



## sanura03

YC, send this to us again in exactly one week and maybe I'll start to forgive you. =P


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> YC, send this to us again in exactly one week and maybe I'll start to forgive you. =P
> 
> View attachment 204857


So true!


----------



## sanura03

But, on a good coupon note, I know there are people in this thread that also buy the Lemax Spookytown, and in case you aren't following that thread, Michael's has a 50% off coupon good for tomorrow only! I stopped in today and they had JUST put out their Halloween stuff, so I'm going back tomorrow to get the observatory!


----------



## sanura03

Oh and they also had a wooden skeleton wall decoration that looked a lot like a Boney. Naturally, my phone died as soon as I tried to take a picture, so I'll try to take one tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> YC, send this to us again in exactly one week and maybe I'll start to forgive you. =P
> 
> View attachment 204857


I get e-mails from YC all the time, and I never got one about a flash sale? Hrmmm...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Is the coupon sensitive, or is it the same code for everyone? I am actually going to YC tomorrow anyway, but I never got that e-mail. The last one I got was for the Buy 2 Get 1 Free.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow! Should have waited one minute before typing. It just arrived in my inbox, LOL.


----------



## sanura03

For the Michael's one it should be the same for everyone, just go to their site and look up the weekly ads I think. Should be the same for everyone for the YC coupon too, I'll double check.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow! Should have waited one minute before typing. It just arrived in my inbox, LOL.


Haha, they're spying on us and realized they forgot to send it to you lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I get e-mails from YC all the time, and I never got one about a flash sale? Hrmmm...


I didn't either, normally I have an email from YC almost daily.


----------



## redsea

They have some really nice fall accessories out right now. 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/accessories/new-accessories


----------



## redsea

There are so many pretty new ones to be tempted by!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...-/111418225753?pt=Candles&hash=item19f10b3459

Decently priced 2010 Boney Claus for those of you wanting it.


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> They have some really nice fall accessories out right now.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/accessories/new-accessories


I kinda like the silver birch stuff, but I'm barely going to be able to swing one Lemax and the Boneys so that's a no go. Maybe they'll have them again next year, or they'll hang around for the SAS.

Now, maybe if we had some good coupons at Boney time........
*hint hint YC*


----------



## myerman82

It looks like this week has not been good to me. Today my car wouldn't start and it turns out, it's going to need $500 in repairs. All this right before Boney Bunches. I'm glad I have some extra side jobs lined up over the next few weeks but I'm trying not to purchase Boney Bunches with my credit card. If I have to choose, of course my car would be top priority and that would mean this is the first year I may have to get one or two pieces and collect the others as the weeks go on.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Kitty said:


> Store managers said that they will open at 10am not earlier. This eastern daylight savings time zone.


Weird. When I spoke to the store manager at my location yesterday she was adamant that ALL stores were told to open at 9 a.m., they told me I better get their early because they have a long list of people coming.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> Haddonfield1963, I'm really enjoying reading everyone's responses! Will try to post my list tonight!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa! Me too. I want to see more top 5 lists, people! It gives us something to talk about why we wait for pics and coupons


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> It looks like this week has not been good to me. Today my car wouldn't start and it turns out, it's going to need $500 in repairs. All this right before Boney Bunches. I'm glad I have some extra side jobs lined up over the next few weeks but I'm trying not to purchase Boney Bunches with my credit card. If I have to choose, of course my car would be top priority and that would mean this is the first year I may have to get one or two pieces and collect the others as the weeks go on.


Sorry about the bad luck, myerman. I'd re-think and consider using the credit card if you have to. You wouldn't want to regret no getting some pieces later on.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks Lisa! Me too. I want to see more top 5 lists, people! It gives us something to talk about why we wait for pics and coupons


I had to mull this one over for a few days.
5. American Gothic
4. Pumpkin Wagon
3. Organ Player
2. Horse Drawn Hearse
1. Six Feet Under (Love the mix of textures) 

The original wedding couple was a close sixth.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Sorry about the bad luck, myerman. I'd re-think and consider using the credit card if you have to. You wouldn't want to regret no getting some pieces later on.


That's just may way of saying I have to be responsible. lol Of course I will be getting them but $500 for repairs right before release hurts.  I try to budget my Halloween spending. The only good thing that came out of all this is I (hopefully) will have a working car again that won't constantly die out on me every few days or not crank over when I start it. By the way, did anyone ever hear that if you leave your tank of gas below half full it wears out the fuel pipe a lot faster? I never heard that.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> That's just may way of saying I have to be responsible. lol Of course I will be getting them but $500 for repairs right before release hurts.  I try to budget my Halloween spending. The only good thing that came out of all this is I (hopefully) will have a working car again that won't constantly die out on me every few days or not crank over when I start it. By the way, did anyone ever hear that if you leave your tank of gas below half full it wears out the fuel pipe a lot faster? I never heard that.


I've never even heard of a fuel pipe. Fuel line maybe? Sounds like they might be trying to screw you.


----------



## DarkSecret

sanura03 said:


> But, on a good coupon note, I know there are people in this thread that also buy the Lemax Spookytown, and in case you aren't following that thread, Michael's has a 50% off coupon good for tomorrow only! I stopped in today and they had JUST put out their Halloween stuff, so I'm going back tomorrow to get the observatory!
> 
> View attachment 204858


Sanura, Every year I go into Michaels and look at those Lemax displays. I love looking at them but I really don't have anywhere to display a whole town. Well last year I went into Michaels late on a Saturday night, I was like the only customer in there, two employees were in there also. I heard the spookiest music. And I spotted that carousel, it was so cool. I hoped someone in my family would give it to me for my birthday. They didn't. So after waiting, I finally got a brand new one off of ebay for a good price. I got it at Thanksgiving and after checking it out just repacked it. I can't wait to display it this year. Thanks for the coupon info. I was in Michaels last week and only saw a few Halloween items, they were just putting it out.


----------



## grandma lise

redsea said:


> They have some really nice fall accessories out right now.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/accessories/new-accessories


These votive holders in the Brilliant Leaves collection are pretty...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-gathering/1328762

Lisa


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> That's just may way of saying I have to be responsible. lol Of course I will be getting them but $500 for repairs right before release hurts.  I try to budget my Halloween spending. The only good thing that came out of all this is I (hopefully) will have a working car again that won't constantly die out on me every few days or not crank over when I start it. By the way, did anyone ever hear that if you leave your tank of gas below half full it wears out the fuel pipe a lot faster? I never heard that.


Hey Myerman, Actually I did hear something about that a few years back. I thought it might happen to my car cause I really use to let my gas tank get really low. Then my transmission went in my car, my cell phone died and then my coffeemaker. My co-workers said that should be it for me because bad things happen in threes! And I am still waiting for pics!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I've never even heard of a fuel pipe. Fuel line maybe? Sounds like they might be trying to screw you.


fuel pipe, fuel pump, fuel whatever....it's a expensive fix. LOL A fix I already had done 4 years ago. But enough about that, I'll know more tomorrow. 
DarkSecret, I don't have picture.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> I kinda like the silver birch stuff, but I'm barely going to be able to swing one Lemax and the Boneys so that's a no go. Maybe they'll have them again next year, or they'll hang around for the SAS.
> 
> Now, maybe if we had some good coupons at Boney time........
> *hint hint YC*


I love the Silver Birch stuff too, so pretty! I love it when they make a whole accessory collection for a specific fragrance, it is fun!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> These votive holders in the Brilliant Leaves collection are pretty...
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-gathering/1328762
> 
> Lisa


Definitely! I am so impressed by their fall accessories this year. I know they had scarecrows last year, but the ones this year look a bit more Halloween-like, and they have so much detail.


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> fuel pipe, fuel pump, fuel whatever....it's a expensive fix. LOL A fix I already had done 4 years ago. But enough about that, I'll know more tomorrow.
> DarkSecret, I don't have picture.


Sorry Myerman, I was just throwing that out there to the general forum population. Maybe YC will eventually come through. I would have thought some might have leaked out somewhere! I understand why YC doesn't start selling until the day before or the day of the preview. Because if they sold out online, then they couldn't sell online in the stores when they run out of stock. So that I can understand but why not let us see a few photos.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> It looks like this week has not been good to me. Today my car wouldn't start and it turns out, it's going to need $500 in repairs. All this right before Boney Bunches. I'm glad I have some extra side jobs lined up over the next few weeks but I'm trying not to purchase Boney Bunches with my credit card. If I have to choose, of course my car would be top priority and that would mean this is the first year I may have to get one or two pieces and collect the others as the weeks go on.


Sorry myerman about the car troubles.  I hope everything can be fixed quickly, and hopefully for not as much money!  I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## mysterious one

Just to let everyone know I just picked up a new fall yankee candle catalog. There are two pages of boneys shown. Online and catalog exclusives only. Wake the dead is a boney in bed holding a clock. Ghoul Bus Multi tea light has led lights in front and back. Pet cemetery hanging wax melt warmer .


----------



## weenbaby

mysterious one said:


> Just to let everyone know I just picked up a new fall yankee candle catalog. There are two pages of boneys shown. Online and catalog exclusives only. Wake the dead is a boney in bed holding a clock. Ghoul Bus Multi tea light has led lights in front and back. Pet cemetery hanging wax melt warmer .


Pics or it didn't happen. LOL...jk

$20 for a votive holder? Man Yankee is getting unaffordable.


----------



## DarkSecret

mysterious one said:


> Just to let everyone know I just picked up a new fall yankee candle catalog. There are two pages of boneys shown. Online and catalog exclusives only. Wake the dead is a boney in bed holding a clock. Ghoul Bus Multi tea light has led lights in front and back. Pet cemetery hanging wax melt warmer .


Lucky you! Did you get it at the store?


----------



## grandma lise

mysterious one said:


> Just to let everyone know I just picked up a new fall yankee candle catalog. There are two pages of boneys shown. Online and catalog exclusives only. Wake the dead is a boney in bed holding a clock. Ghoul Bus Multi tea light has led lights in front and back. Pet cemetery hanging wax melt warmer .


Oh mysterious one...is there any possibility that you can take and post pictures of two page spread? Let us know if there's an-y-th-ing we can do to help you.  

Lisa


----------



## mysterious one

Yes they just came in. Prices are wake the dead $19.99, Ghoul bus $39.99 and Pet Cemetery is $59.99.


----------



## DarkSecret

mysterious one said:


> Yes they just came in. Prices are wake the dead $19.99, Ghoul bus $39.99 and Pet Cemetery is $59.99.


Thank you Mysterious One, that is exciting news. You just made my day. I can go to sleep happy.


----------



## mysterious one

Here are some quick pics. Hope they help.


----------



## redsea

mysterious one said:


> View attachment 204863
> 
> 
> View attachment 204864
> 
> 
> Here are some quick pics. Hope they help.


Thank you soooooooooo much!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Hi & welcome back mysterious one. You have great timing. And wow, thanks for the pics! Helps for planning strategy for 8/2!


----------



## DarkSecret

mysterious one said:


> View attachment 204863
> 
> 
> View attachment 204864
> 
> 
> Here are some quick pics. Hope they help.


OMG I've got to get the cemetery! and the guy in the bed! and maybe the bus! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## weenbaby

Finally pics!!! *dies*

Also what us this? Unreleased?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141338155277


----------



## mysterious one

You are all very welcome. Glad to help out. Can't wait .


----------



## SalemWitch

YES!!!! Thank you


----------



## redsea

mysterious one said:


> You are all very welcome. Glad to help out. Can't wait .


I have to say, I am sooo impressed with all those pieces in the catalog. I love them all.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> Finally pics!!! *dies*
> 
> Also what us this? Unreleased?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141338155277


Yes it was released. They just made very few.


----------



## weenbaby

I take back everything I said about the tart burner. I need one. Plus Frankie and the bus. 
And the plug in thingy. (Can't find my pumpkins from last year)


----------



## mysterious one

I like them all myself. Sorry the pictures didn't come out to great. I will try to retake them tomorrow and repost.


----------



## weenbaby

Just try without the flash. Like in daylight tomorrow . 

Thanks a lot though! Is the catalog in store?


----------



## grandma lise

mysterious one said:


> I like them all myself. Sorry the pictures didn't come out to great. I will try to retake them tomorrow and repost.


Oh mysterious one...thank you, thank you! Looking forward to the retakes too. 

Lisa


----------



## mysterious one

Yes I picked it up tonight.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

PICS. ARE. AWESOME!!! Thanks mysterious one!


----------



## grandma lise

mysterious one, can you read what's written on each piece pictured? This is so fun...[giggle]. You made my weekend! 

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Thanks for the pics, mysterious one! Good score! Finally, something. 

OK, I know I'm gonna get stuff digitally thrown at me for saying this, but....I don't care for any of those 3 pieces enough to buy. *ducks and covers head then peeks out cautiously*

I'm sorry, I probably sound like such a naysayer. In my opinion, I think the cemetery is way too expensive first of all, but it is way too close to the boney walking bonesy jar holder piece. Yeah I know, it has a gate this time and more to it, but way too pricey. I was waiting with bated breath to see this piece, because if I fell in love with it I was thinking maybe it would be my one purchase. Def. not though. 

And the bus to me is not a pull. Maybe if I had kids? And the bed I think just pales in comparison to the couples in bed, which I was dearly hoping they'd re release so I could get. 

In better news, this means I know I won't have to budget for online purchases this year! Woo hoo!!!!! I really hope to be more elated over the store available pieces. Expecting awesomeness!


----------



## mysterious one

Yes, New wake the Dead votive candle holder online & catalog exclusive item 1321668 $19.99, New Ghoul Bus Multi Tea Light Candle Holder online & catalog exclusive 1321667 $39.99, New Pet Cemetery Hanging wax melts warmer 1321665 $59.99.


----------



## grandma lise

BoNeYbRiT715, DUCK! INCOMING!

I'm sure there will be others who will agree.  But I think in themes... Ghoul Bus...with Dead End Zone (headless football player)...with Dawn of the Dead (cheerleader, girl friend, or little sister at the football game)...

I never know what theme I'm going to do until I see all the new pieces!

Lisa


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm excited to see the pics! Take THAT YC  jk jk 

No duck throwing from my side of the pond.  there are maybe two or three pieces that I'm interested in this year besides the candy dish. I love all of the Boneys, but a lot of them don't intersect with themes that I'm drawn to.


----------



## SalemWitch

I know I am greedy -- but I hope we see more pics next week!


----------



## boobird

BoneyBrit - I agree, nothing really grabbing me so far. I feel like this year is a lean towards their typical cheesy holiday line  However, pics are much appreciated Mysterious One!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

The ghoul bus reminds me of the bus in the movie "Trick 'r Treat". It's exactly how I pictured it in my mind.


----------



## Mourning Glory

mysterious one said:


> Yes, New wake the Dead votive candle holder online & catalog exclusive item 1321668 $19.99, New Ghoul Bus Multi Tea Light Candle Holder online & catalog exclusive 1321667 $39.99, New Pet Cemetery Hanging wax melts warmer 1321665 $59.99.


Thanks mysterious one! I will admit I had to try the item numbers on YC's website. Looks like they're not falling for that one 2 years in a row!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I was slightly let down that they didn't expand on the Grimm idea, but there's always next year  haha


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I want the rest of the pics now! Come on YC!!!


----------



## mysterious one

I was told not until Friday.


----------



## grandma lise

Wish I could see more of that Pet Cemetery... I wonder, does the fence continue around all four sides? Or is there something else on some of the sides? 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks for sharing the pictures..... they all look great.....damn you YC! Give us coupons now! LOL.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

mysterious one said:


> I was told not until Friday.


Well, Friday is a tad late but I suppose it's better than not seeing them at all before the preview party. I'm sure I'll be up until the wee hours of the morning like last year anyway.


----------



## grandma lise

It looks like "pets" are encircling the tart warmer base. I see what looks like a dog in the back. Am I seeing things? 

Lisa


----------



## mysterious one

It looks like it goes all the way around. There are tombstones on the inside with animal heads on them. The wax melts hangs in the middle.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> Wish I could see more of that Pet Cemetery... I wonder, does the fence continue around all four sides? Or is there something else on some of the sides?
> 
> Lisa


Someone likes the pet cemetary


----------



## grandma lise

I think all three pieces are interesting. I'm also curious as to what's written on the footboard of the bed...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Someone likes the pet cemetary


I think we all wanted to HATE the piece so we didnt need to buy it LOL!! It looks really neat, I love the fence! But sorry YC, I can't shell out $60.00 on one piece no matter how great it looks.


----------



## mysterious one

Friday is when you can order from the catalog.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I think we all wanted to HATE the piece so we didnt need to buy it LOL!! It looks really neat, I love the fence! But sorry YC, I can't shell out $60.00 on one piece no matter how great it looks.


Agreed, but a $20 off $45 might change my mind. Just saying...


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> BoNeYbRiT715, DUCK! INCOMING!
> 
> I'm sure there will be others who will agree.  But I think in themes... Ghoul Bus...with Dead End Zone (headless football player)...with Dawn of the Dead (cheerleader, girl friend, or little sister at the football game)...
> 
> I never know what theme I'm going to do until I see all the new pieces!
> 
> Lisa


That is a cute idea for a theme, Lisa! I just love that name- Ghoul Bus! YC is pretty creative.


----------



## redsea

mysterious one said:


> Friday is when you can order from the catalog.


Maybe that is also when the Boneys will go up on the website? Wishful thinking, but a possibility!


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks SO much, Mysterious One!  Finally some pics! Unfortunately, I DO like that stinking $60 tart warmer...argh! But I'm gonna need a $20 off 45 coupon to justify buying that. I'll do $40 for it, but $60 is too much. I went to my local YC today but had just missed the store manager I know well. The girl left running the store looked scared when I even mentioned the Boney Bunch, LOL!  After she realized I wasn't going to attack or anything she eased up a bit, but wouldn't show me anything. She didn't even know if they were opening the store early or not, so I'll have to wait and call the manager on Monday. However, I happened to notice that they're showing "Dying to See You" on the electronic sign-out machine for the credit card transactions as a kind of screen saver. Next time you're in the store, mosey over to the check out counter if nobody's using the machine and take a look.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Agreed, but a $20 off $45 might change my mind. Just saying...


Lets all not buy the Pet Cemetery piece until it goes on sale or until we get a decent coupon. Let YC know they arent going to be allowed to go up like that on us LOL! 

I already I wanted the Wake the Dead Boney before I even saw a picture, but its $3.00 more than we originally thought... LOL!! C'mon !


----------



## mysterious one

The girl at my yc said the catalogs just came in and you can order on Friday. Hope she's right. She told me they would be opening at the normal time on Saturday.


----------



## grandma lise

So the question is...do they go online after midnight early Friday or Saturday morning? I hope it's the former. I don't work Friday through Sunday. That would be a fun way to kick of my Boney Weekend! 

mysterious one, can you read what's written on the footboard of the Wake the Dead piece?

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Goodnight everyone!

My oh my was today an exciting Boney Bunch day! Can you believe it is only ONE WEEK away?!?  Today was the wisdom teeth day for me, and it went pretty well. I am feeling pretty good, surprisingly! I will definitely be better for the party next weekend at Yankee Candle!

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## myerman82

Thank you for posting those pictures, it really made my evening. However, there are some good looking pieces coming this year from what I saw from a distance. I really want to like that bus but it reminds me too much of the train from last year. Knowing me, I will end up getting it anyway. I love the Boney in the bed as it will go great with to the other couple in bed when I make my scenes this year. I don't know what kind of scene I will be going for yet. 
The tart butner is too expensive for what it is, although it is a nice looking piece. Maybe I need to see a clear picture to actually decide. 
That bride and groom jar topper was released in 2011. It didn't make it out in many stores because it was recalled for having sharp edges. My store had two and I grabbed them both. One looks really good and the second one is very very sloppy. Their faces are covered in orange and they look funny. I bought it because I knew it was going to be collectable. Maybe if someone offers me the $100 they are asking in the listing I'd sell the sloppy one to them. LOL  That is one of the more collectable pieces from 2011 to current and I almost forget to add it to my list of hard to find Boney Bunches many pages back.


----------



## mysterious one

It says Wake The Dead on the footboard.


----------



## grandma lise

redsea, glad the extraction went well and you're on the other side of it now. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> redsea, glad the extraction went well and you're on the other side of it now.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Lisa, I am so relieved that it is over. Luckily, they were able to bump up my appointment to today, as my original appointment was scheduled for the end of August! I would have worried about it all summer, LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

It will be tough for us on a budget to not pick up every piece, I can already tell. I have given myself a strict budget for the launch and just cannot go over a cent. Next pay period I will get what I can that I missed (if they are still available). Just how it has to be! LOL. At least we will have a coupon for that round !


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Goodnight everyone!
> 
> My oh my was today an exciting Boney Bunch day! Can you believe it is only ONE WEEK away?!?  Today was the wisdom teeth day for me, and it went pretty well. I am feeling pretty good, surprisingly! I will definitely be better for the party next weekend at Yankee Candle!
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!


Goodnight Redsea. Glad you made it safely through your dental procedure, and now you have it over and done with!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> It will be tough for us on a budget to not pick up every piece, I can already tell. I have given myself a strict budget for the launch and just cannot go over a cent. Next pay period I will get what I can that I missed (if they are still available). Just how it has to be! LOL. At least we will have a coupon for that round !


I hear you on that, Happy. I have to wait for coupons too. But don't forget there's reportedly a second launch later on, so we don't have to panic if we miss something on the first wave. They re-released online last year too. First it was out of stock and then available again. Let's all chant together, shall we?

COUPONS, COUPONS, COUPONS!!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I hear you on that, Happy. I have to wait for coupons too. But don't forget there's reportedly a second launch later on, so we don't have to panic if we miss something on the first wave. They re-released online last year too. First it was out of stock and then available again. Let's all chant together, shall we?
> 
> COUPONS, COUPONS, COUPONS!!!


coupons coupons coupons


----------



## happythenjaded

COUPONS! COUPONS! COUPONS! (please?)


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> COUPONS! COUPONS! COUPONS! (please?)



Wake the coupons please.......coupons coupons coupons


----------



## Spookywolf

Perhaps the chanting will have more effect if we burn a witch's brew candle and sacrifice an expired bath and body works coupon in the flames?


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Perhaps the chanting will have more effect if we burn a witch's brew candle and sacrifice an expired bath and body works coupon in the flames?


or those survey coupons. LOL


----------



## sanura03

Well, I leave for 4 hours to study my Japanese and of course that's when we get pictures! haha.

Mysterious One, you are my new best friend!!

I'm totally loading up the kids and heading out tomorrow to see if one of the stores will give me one. Maybe if I bribe the kids with ice cream they will put up a dramatic act in the store (no breakage though!) until they give me a catalog just to get us the heck outta there.

And. EFF EFF EFF EFF! I did NOT want to like that $60 tart burner! ... but I do.

Still not buying it without a coupon though, Yankee. Nice try!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Perhaps the chanting will have more effect if we burn a witch's brew candle and sacrifice an expired bath and body works coupon in the flames?


But, but... I only have online coupons! And I'm out of printer ink! Maybe if I ceremoniously delete the e-mail while chanting...


----------



## Spookywolf

mysterious one said:


> View attachment 204863
> 
> 
> View attachment 204864
> 
> 
> Here are some quick pics. Hope they help.


Thanks again for posting the catalog spread, Mysterious One! I'm still on the fence about the bus. Maybe if I see it in the store it might help me make up my mind, but right now I'm just still meh. I do love the Wake the Dead though! And I wish we could see the Pet Cemetery in the store, but I think that's online only, wahhhh! And could anybody tell if the black cat scent plug lights up? It's gonna be a LONG time til next Saturday, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> But, but... I only have online coupons! And I'm out of printer ink! Maybe if I ceremoniously delete the e-mail while chanting...


LOL! That could work!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks again for posting the catalog spread, Mysterious One! I'm still on the fence about the bus. Maybe if I see it in the store it might help me make up my mind, but right now I'm just still meh. I do love the Wake the Dead though! And I wish we could see the Pet Cemetery in the store, but I think that's online only, wahhhh! And could anybody tell if the black cat scent plug lights up? It's gonna be a LONG time til next Saturday, LOL!


I think that bus is online only.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I think that bus is online only.


Awh man! That just took the air right out of my big bus tires!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Awh man! That just took the air right out of my big bus tires!


Get it, if you love the movie "Trick Or Treat" you will appreciate it.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Get it, if you love the movie "Trick Or Treat" you will appreciate it.


It's been a long while since I watched that movie!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It looks like this week has not been good to me. Today my car wouldn't start and it turns out, it's going to need $500 in repairs. All this right before Boney Bunches. I'm glad I have some extra side jobs lined up over the next few weeks but I'm trying not to purchase Boney Bunches with my credit card. If I have to choose, of course my car would be top priority and that would mean this is the first year I may have to get one or two pieces and collect the others as the weeks go on.


Myerman, I am so sorry about your car, especially around Boney time. I sure hope that everything works out for you. 

I don't know why things always have to go south at one time. Just this past month, my mom and stepdad's dryer died ($1200 for new washer and dryer), their air conditioner had to be serviced ($170 for parts and repair), and they had to pay $300 for termite inspection. This happened over a two week period. Instead of going out for her birthday, they paid to get the air conditioner repaired ON HER BIRTHDAY. They live in Florida, so I am sure they were burning their butts off there. 

It is strange how life gets us like that sometimes. I really want you to have a good Boney day. Everything has to work out!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> fuel pipe, fuel pump, fuel whatever....it's a expensive fix. LOL A fix I already had done 4 years ago. But enough about that, I'll know more tomorrow.
> DarkSecret, I don't have picture.


I believe it is the fuel pump, Myerman. I remember hearing about this, although more mechanics say to never let it get less than 1/4 full. EVER. I have never heard of it happening to anyone, where it could be proven. I guess you are the one who gets to teach us all through your misfortune. Thanks for taking one for the Boney team! 

Seriously, I hope that all goes well for you. That darn Murphy has struck again!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mysterious one said:


> View attachment 204863
> 
> 
> View attachment 204864
> 
> 
> Here are some quick pics. Hope they help.


I love no one else in the world like I love you right now, mysterious one! These are AWESOME! I WANT THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Goodnight everyone!
> 
> My oh my was today an exciting Boney Bunch day! Can you believe it is only ONE WEEK away?!?  Today was the wisdom teeth day for me, and it went pretty well. I am feeling pretty good, surprisingly! I will definitely be better for the party next weekend at Yankee Candle!
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!


I'm glad your oral surgery went well, Redsea! Take care of yourself while those gums heal, so you are all ready for Boney Day!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, I'm all caught up from last night! Wow, things can change on a dime this time of year, can't they? I am really excited to see what the other pieces look like now, and if I had to have one out of the the catalog, I just know it will be Wake the Dead. I couldn't see the picture great, but I knew it in my gut from the description on BBL, before seeing anything. I will get the tart burner, but no way at full price. I will get it instead of paying for the overpriced jar holder from 2012 on eBay. And, I used to teach elementary school, so the bus is adorable to me.


----------



## mysterious one

Hope these pics are a little better


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

*Thanks for the pics*

Excitement is building at our house. The pet cemetery & ghost bus are to die for. I'm planning a Halloween party this year. I just checked out PBKids & found some cool decor items - a flickering candelabra , a felt skeleton garland, and black trees. My husband managed to "accidentally" get rid of my trees on our house move. I say this was no accident! He hated those trees because the black/purple glitter came off everywhere. I budgeted to replace my mysteriously disappeared stuff. Today, my daughter & I are staying home. It's a wet, grey day here. We are going to build the haunted house from Lego Monster Fighters and repair my broken Boneys. Can anyone suggest the best glue to use? Thanks again Mysterious One- those photos have us drooling.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I believe it is the fuel pump, Myerman. I remember hearing about this, although more mechanics say to never let it get less than 1/4 full. EVER. I have never heard of it happening to anyone, where it could be proven. I guess you are the one who gets to teach us all through your misfortune. Thanks for taking one for the Boney team!
> 
> Seriously, I hope that all goes well for you. That darn Murphy has struck again!


Thank you, I always forget the correct name on what it is called. It is the fuel pump and I hate that it crapped out again so soon. I just had it fixed in 2010 and back then it was expensive. My mechanic at that time was really overpriced and I didn't know it. He charged me $700 to fix it and my mechanic that I use now only charges $425 which is a little better than $500. My car has sat more than it was actually used over the last four years due to these ongoing issues which is why I don't understand why I to replace it again so soon. These things happen so there's nothing I can do but hope this is the issue that has been causing it to constantly die out. Enough of that, it's not going to stop me from enjoying one of the only times during the year I splurge a little. Since the bus and the wake the dead pieces are online exclusives I hope there is a coupon or else I will wait until that coupon starts on the 4th. I love that wake the dead piece. The bus I can do without but I need it. lol


----------



## myerman82

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Excitement is building at our house. The pet cemetery & ghost bus are to die for&#55357;&#56448; I'm planning a Halloween party this year. I just checked out PBKids & found some cool decor items - a flickering candelabra , a felt skeleton garland and black trees. My husband managed to "accidentally" get rid of my trees on our house move. I say this was no accident! He hated those trees because the black/purple glitter came off everywhere. I have now allocated myself a replacement budget to replace my mysteriously disappeared stuff. Today, my daughter & I are staying home. It's a wet day, grey day here. We are going to build the haunted house from Lego Monster Fighters and repair my broken Boneys.. Can anyone suggest the best glue to use? Thanks again Mysterious One- those photos have us drooling.


I like to use E6000 glue. It's easy to use and easy to clean if your trying to fix a clean break and use too much. The only downside it you have to hold the broken piece in place a little longer than super glue. However, you have enough time to get the fix just right. I hope this helps.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> YC, send this to us again in exactly one week and maybe I'll start to forgive you. =P
> 
> View attachment 204857


could someone please post the code...i need to buy some stuff and did not get the email. 

TIA


----------



## Lucy08

mysterious one said:


> You are all very welcome. Glad to help out. Can't wait .


Thank you, what a nice surprise this morning!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Goodnight Redsea. Glad you made it safely through your dental procedure, and now you have it over and done with!


Thank you, I am so thankful that it is over and I don't need to worry about it anymore.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm glad your oral surgery went well, Redsea! Take care of yourself while those gums heal, so you are all ready for Boney Day!


Thank you Pumpkin Muffin! I sm using an icepack as we speak! LOL


----------



## Kitty

mysterious one said:


> I like them all myself. Sorry the pictures didn't come out to great. I will try to retake them tomorrow and repost.


What is in the small pic next to Frank & Bride?


----------



## Prytania

mysterious one said:


> View attachment 204868
> Hope these pics are a little better
> 
> 
> View attachment 204867


Thank you so much Mysterious one! My wallet is very sad now, though. That pet cemetery looks really cool. And so does the bus...


----------



## Kriscourter

I like the wake the dead and pet cemetary. Ghoul bus on fence about. ( does it light up?). Well if online/catalog exclusive. You think would be enough to last til August 4th when coupon starts? Think was that a code and flyer one or just flyer?


----------



## mysterious one

The smaller pic Is a picture of the tart burner.


----------



## Kriscourter

Darnit. Now gonna go to mall and see if can get info and that catalog.


----------



## mysterious one

The Ghoul bus does light up front and back.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Thanks so much for the pictures mysterious one!! Going to have to go up to my local store and see if I can score one of those. Maybe I can pry some more info out of the manager, doubtful, but I can try.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I like them all!! Agh, my wallet is going to hate me!


----------



## Kitty

30% off ends July 27, 2014


----------



## sanura03

I just love the little batty sheets on 'wake the dead!'


----------



## Kriscourter

Just got back from my store. They do not have those catalogs. :/


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I love the mentions of Trick R Treat, and the bus part is my fave part of that movie. That movie and Rob Zombie's Halloween are my two fave (scary) Halloween movies! In the kid category there is Ernest Scared Stupid, Hocus Pocus, and the cartoon the Halloween Tree. 

But back to TRT...if anyone loves that movie, be sure to check out the Funko POP figure and mystery mini of Sam, as well as Funko's new ReAction line of figures that has a badass Sam action figure! I want them all!


----------



## DarkSecret

Kriscourter said:


> Just got back from my store. They do not have those catalogs. :/


I had the feeling not all stores would have them. I haven't checked my local yet. It has been my experience with my particular store that they only have one which they keep behind the counter. They will let me look but they never have any to give out. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I will get one in the mail.


----------



## DarkSecret

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I love the mentions of Trick R Treat, and the bus part is my fave part of that movie. That movie and Rob Zombie's Halloween are my two fave (scary) Halloween movies! In the kid category there is Ernest Scared Stupid, Hocus Pocus, and the cartoon the Halloween Tree.
> 
> But back to TRT...if anyone loves that movie, be sure to check out the Funko POP figure and mystery mini of Sam, as well as Funko's new ReAction line of figures that has a badass Sam action figure! I want them all!



Since I am still a kid at heart, I have to agree I absolutely love the Halloween Tree, love the theme song and everything about it. Also love Hocus Pocus. Don't think I have ever seen Trick R Treat, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also she said was funny well not funny. Yankee candle has been trying to get rid of boney bunch for past two year but can't cause such a huge following.


----------



## DarkSecret

Kriscourter said:


> Also she said was funny well not funny. Yankee candle has been trying to get rid of boney bunch for past two year but can't cause such a huge following.


My store manager said she wished they would do away with the whole line. I guess she feels this way because there was a shortage of the snow white last year, only two in the store and one lady raised hell cause she didn't get one.


----------



## SalemWitch

My experience with YC catalogs that are mailed to me is -- I don't receive the YC catalog until all the good BB items are sold out online!


----------



## happythenjaded

If YC gets rid of Boney Bunch what will they do? Sell horribly overpriced candles and bank off of their generic looking seashell inspired summer stuff? LOL okayyyyyyyyy riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Good luck with that!


----------



## DarkSecret

Well, we all know the Boney Bunch is a big money maker for YC. I can't see them discontinuing the line for some time. If those photos of the online exclusives are any indication, then this years Bunch is going to be awesome. In prior years, I too don't receive the Halloween catalog until at least a week after the preview. I have been getting catalogs regularly in the mail lately. I believe I got the summer catalog way before Easter so why the delay in the fall catalog? Don't know, I just know next week will be a long long week.


----------



## witchyone

My husband wanted to go to the mall this morning so I popped into the YC. Two employees were talking about a customer who has been calling a lot to ask for information about the party and BB in general. The caller keeps asking if they're opening early because this person heard it may be at 9, where the displays will be located in the store, how many of each piece will be out, and how many pieces total did they get in. Apparently there was a lot of shoving last year and this person is worried it'll happen again. The employees seemed surprised that this person knows so much because "we don't even know that much!"

One of them went into the back to use the bathroom, so I sidled over to sniff every last candle on the display closest to the door in the hopes that I could catch a glimpse on her way out, but no such luck. I was there for 10ish minutes but the employee didn't come back out.

Dying to See You is definitely on the credit card display - it looks really cute!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> If YC gets rid of Boney Bunch what will they do? Sell horribly overpriced candles and bank off of their generic looking seashell inspired summer stuff? LOL okayyyyyyyyy riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Good luck with that!


I really don't think YC will get rid of the Boneys, out of all their accessories, these guys HAVE to be the top sellers!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I really don't think YC will get rid of the Boneys, out of all their accessories, these guys HAVE to be the too sellers!


Amen to that, if they got rid of the Bunch then they would be getting rid of all of us crazies..... wait, maybe thats a good thing for them? Nooooo we pay their bills, LOL!!


----------



## myerman82

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I love the mentions of Trick R Treat, and the bus part is my fave part of that movie. That movie and Rob Zombie's Halloween are my two fave (scary) Halloween movies! In the kid category there is Ernest Scared Stupid, Hocus Pocus, and the cartoon the Halloween Tree.
> 
> But back to TRT...if anyone loves that movie, be sure to check out the Funko POP figure and mystery mini of Sam, as well as Funko's new ReAction line of figures that has a badass Sam action figure! I want them all!


I was going to mention the Funko POP figures. I collect them and I love them!!!! San from Trick or Treat is my favorite and I want to get a second one to display at work. It's such a nice figure. They also have other horror figures. When I started collecting them I only said I would go Ghostbusters and my favorite horror icons (Michael Myers, Chucky, Jason, Freddy ect.) Then it turned into Nightmare Before Christmas and other movies/shows plus variants. I'm hooked.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Amen to that, if they got rid of the Bunch then they would be getting rid of all of us crazies..... wait, maybe thats a good thing for them? Nooooo we pay their bills, LOL!!


Maybe they will do their Santa on the beach surrounded by pumpkins or cutesy (no offense) witch stuff.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Maybe they will do their Santa on the beach surrounded by pumpkins or cutesy (no offense) witch stuff.


They should have a "Boney on the Beach" for next year!


----------



## Mourning Glory

redsea said:


> They should have a "Boney on the Beach" for next year!


That's why I bought the surf hearse last year. I was hoping for a boney in swim trucks and sunglasses with a surfboard. (Kinda like the little guy in the pixar short with the snow globes! )


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> That's why I bought the surf hearse last year. I was hoping for a boney in swim trucks and sunglasses with a surfboard. (Kinda like the little guy in the pixar short with the snow globes! )


And there could be a black palm tree....


----------



## Kriscourter

Totally forgot to mention the boney holding eyes and sockets light up was on credit machine display. Also not sure if just my store but we had 3 displays/tables last year. This year 1 !! I see a lot of pushing and shoving and broken boneys trying to squeeze in.


----------



## happythenjaded

I'm still thinking they need to do a take on AHS and do a 'Coven' theme and a 'Freak Show/Dark Circus' theme!! eeeeeeee!!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

myerman82 said:


> I was going to mention the Funko POP figures. I collect them and I love them!!!! San from Trick or Treat is my favorite and I want to get a second one to display at work. It's such a nice figure. They also have other horror figures. When I started collecting them I only said I would go Ghostbusters and my favorite horror icons (Michael Myers, Chucky, Jason, Freddy ect.) Then it turned into Nightmare Before Christmas and other movies/shows plus variants. I'm hooked.


I hear you!! They are another addicting collector item, but luckily harder to find so it keeps me from over buying! Have you seen the Freddy mystery mini? I got him and was so glad it wasn't one of the clowns lol. I have only a couple POPs so far, and I agree with you in that my goal is always to go with my absolute faves. I just got a couple for my bday, one of them being Egon to go with my Slimer! Slimer is such a cool piece. I still have a few must-buys on my list, like Predator. And of course Sam!


----------



## myerman82

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I hear you!! They are another addicting collector item, but luckily harder to find so it keeps me from over buying! Have you seen the Freddy mystery mini? I got him and was so glad it wasn't one of the clowns lol. I have only a couple POPs so far, and I agree with you in that my goal is always to go with my absolute faves. I just got a couple for my bday, one of them being Egon to go with my Slimer! Slimer is such a cool piece. I still have a few must-buys on my list, like Predator. And of course Sam!


I really like Pennywise the clown POP Funko but in the mystery mini I think he is a easy one to get. I know it's a bit more money but I get my mystery horror figures off eBay. I rather pay a little more for the one I want over spending a little less and getting a double at the store. 
Like I said I only wanted to get the Ghostbusters Funkos but then I saw how cool the horror ones are and now I order them on Amazon like they are going out of style. LOL Every day is like Christmas at my house. There is always a package of Funkos waiting for me when I get home. LOL


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> They should have a "Boney on the Beach" for next year!


I could see that working. A Boney Bunch laying out on the beach with a pumpkin next to him and the tea-light would go inside the pumpkin with palm trees on one or both sides (depending on if it's a tea-light holder or double tea-light holder) If it's a double tea-light holder they could have a tea-light that goes in the sand too on the other opposite side of the pumpkin.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I could see that working. A Boney Bunch laying out on the beach with a pumpkin next to him and the tea-light would go inside the pumpkin with palm trees on one or both sides (depending on if it's a tea-light holder or double tea-light holder) If it's a double tea-light holder they could have a tea-light that goes in the sand too on the other opposite side of the pumpkin.


I think we are on to something here! YC should hire us!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I think we are on to something here! YC should hire us!



I have ideas for a lot of great pieces. They don't need to always rehash the same idea in a different style.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I'm still thinking they need to do a take on AHS and do a 'Coven' theme and a 'Freak Show/Dark Circus' theme!! eeeeeeee!!


I'm glad there is another AHS fan on HF. I absolutely live for that show. Season 1 is still my favorite.


----------



## SalemWitch

Kriscourter said:


> Totally forgot to mention the boney holding eyes and sockets light up was on credit machine display. Also not sure if just my store but we had 3 displays/tables last year. This year 1 !! I see a lot of pushing and shoving and broken boneys trying to squeeze in.


Ooo I would like to see that one!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Everyone, what would be a fair price to pay for the 2011 BB snow globe?


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Everyone, what would be a fair price to pay for the 2011 BB snow globe?


$35 max would be a fair price


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> $35 max would be a fair price


Thanks myerman! Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks myerman! Exactly what I was thinking.


are you in need of that piece or were you looking to sell one?


----------



## grandma lise

Now that I've calmed down from seeing the Boney Bunch online exclusives , here's my "favorites" from the 2008 - 2013 collection using Boney Bunch Love's Sticker Sheets - (Okay, I count 47, but I tried to limit the list to my favorite five _for each year_...[giggle]...apologies)... I've highlighted my top 12 favorites, _excluding, of course_, the 2008 collection, which I consider the best of the entire collection...

Bonsey with Doghouse 2013
Frankenstein & Bride 2013
Chopper 2013
Prom King & Queen 2013
Boney Beach Woodie 2013
Flying Witch 2012
Submarine 2012
Toasting Couple 2012
Dead and Ferried 2012
Hearse Wagon 2012
Bat Boys 2011
Bonsey 2011
Pumpkin Wagon 2011
Bobbin' for Apples 2011
Reapers 2011
Headless Farmer 2011
Rest in Pieces 2011
Witch 2011
Boney Claus 2011 & 2010; Elf 2011 
Band 2010
Wedding Couple in Bed 2010
American Gothic 2010
Golfer 2010
Headless Horseman 2010
Umbrella Lady and Balloon Head 2009
Boney in Coffin 2009
Daddy Long Legs 2009
Stacked Heads 2009
Pirates 2009
All 10 pieces from 2008

As I look at this list, I see that 2008 and 2011 were my favorite years, and from what I've seen so far, I think 2014 will be another stand out year. 

While I like all of the Bride & Groom pieces, with the exception of Bride & Groom 2008, I rarely display them, even though they, thanks to the brides who planned fall weddings, likely played a significant role in the launch of the Boney Bunch Collection. 

I love my Boneys!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm glad there is another AHS fan on HF. I absolutely live for that show. Season 1 is still my favorite.


YAYYYYY!!! We have much to talk about then, LOL! I love love love AHS. I wonder with "Freak Show" if they will go the "Asylum" route and make it darker and scarier or if they will go the "Coven" route and make it more 'commercial' and like "dark comedy" inspired? "Murder House" was of course amazing cos it was the start of it all! But, I think I have liked each season more and more as its progressed. 

And I am very upset that this will be Jessica Lange's last season and that Lily Rabe did not return (she got her own show on ABC coming out called "The Whispers", about an alien race coming to Earth and using children to help them take over?). I am not sure it will be the same without Lily... sigh. But at least Angela Basset and Kathy Bates are coming back (surely they are using them as Jessica's replacement....it takes two women to fill her void LOL).


----------



## Kitty

What is AHS? Sorry I do not watch tv much, I like History & PBS. We need a BB channel!


----------



## Prytania

happythenjaded said:


> YAYYYYY!!! We have much to talk about then, LOL! I love love love AHS. I wonder with "Freak Show" if they will go the "Asylum" route and make it darker and scarier or if they will go the "Coven" route and make it more 'commercial' and like "dark comedy" inspired? "Murder House" was of course amazing cos it was the start of it all! But, I think I have liked each season more and more as its progressed.
> 
> And I am very upset that this will be Jessica Lange's last season and that Lily Rabe did not return (she got her own show on ABC coming out called "The Whispers", about an alien race coming to Earth and using children to help them take over?). I am not sure it will be the same without Lily... sigh. But at least Angela Basset and Kathy Bates are coming back (surely they are using them as Jessica's replacement....it takes two women to fill her void LOL).



I love AHS! Coven is my favorite season so far, mainly because I love witchs and Angela Bassett is amazing. I agree with you about Lily though, Sister Mary Eunice is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Prytania

Kitty said:


> What is AHS? Sorry I do not watch tv much, I like History & PBS. We need a BB channel!


American Horror Story. It's a really dark and twisted horror anthology on FX.


----------



## happythenjaded

Prytania said:


> I love AHS! Coven is my favorite season so far, mainly because I love witchs and Angela Bassett is amazing. I agree with you about Lily though, Sister Mary Eunice is one of my favorite characters.


Yessss! Hopefully her show doesnt do well and she comes back to AHS.... LOL... Is that wrong??? No, I saw the trailer for her new show "The Whispers" and it looks dark and thrilling also! The aliens tell kids to do things and stuff, its super creepy! LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

But just think-- The Boney Coven and The Boney Freak Show..... how exciting would that be! And would draw attraction from Boney fans and AHS fans (and we all know how massive the AHS fanbase is LOL). 

Was also discussing with another HF member about a Revolution inspired collection with Marie Antoinette, King Loui, guillotine boy, soldiers, and peasant inspired boneys?? Could be cool....


----------



## Prytania

happythenjaded said:


> But just think-- The Boney Coven and The Boney Freak Show..... how exciting would that be! And would draw attraction from Boney fans and AHS fans (and we all know how massive the AHS fanbase is LOL).
> 
> Was also discussing with another HF member about a Revolution inspired collection with Marie Antoinette, King Loui, guillotine boy, soldiers, and peasant inspired boneys?? Could be cool....


A Marie Antoinette boney would be amazing! As long as the quality was up to par with the earlier collections, after how sloppy some of the paint was last year... I really hope it'll be better this time.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes, they would have to pull out all the stops for her LOL!! Fit for a queen!! 

Also was thinking an Edgar Allan Bone inspired piece.... he could have a little black mustache and be carrying a book with a black crow near him?


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Also went to the local YC today to see if they had any fall catalogs & the mgr on duty said they won't come out until after the party 8/2. She said they also hadn't been told if there'd be any coupons (& unfortunately didn't think there would be.)

Horror &/or tv/movie tie-in Boneys would be awesome! Would love to see other horror creatures done like the Frankie Boney, particularly a mummy.

As far as the prices for older Boneys, it seems to come down mostly to scarcity & how popular a piece is. Prices are all over the place right now, so if you're patient, you may find one come up in your price range. You may have to pay a little more, but they're worth it!


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone know if the candy dish will eventually be available online? If not I will email Yankee and ask.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Does anyone know if the candy dish will eventually be available online? If not I will email Yankee and ask.


I started telling you this last night. I do bring a friend with me and I can pick up an extra one for you. This way you won't have to deal with wondering if it will be online or pay $40 on eBay.


----------



## myerman82

Ween12amEternal said:


> Also went to the local YC today to see if they had any fall catalogs & the mgr on duty said they won't come out until after the party 8/2. She said they also hadn't been told if there'd be any coupons (& unfortunately didn't think there would be.)
> 
> Horror &/or tv/movie tie-in Boneys would be awesome! Would love to see other horror creatures done like the Frankie Boney, particularly a mummy.
> 
> As far as the prices for older Boneys, it seems to come down mostly to scarcity & how popular a piece is. Prices are all over the place right now, so if you're patient, you may find one come up in your price range. You may have to pay a little more, but they're worth it!


Right now is the worst time to purchase Boney Bunches on eBay. Everyone raised their prices because it's peak season. There is a seller that is seller every piece for $149 each. If people can wait until later in the season I have seen prices go down. By then people want to get rid of what they have before Halloween is over and forgotten (yeah right LOL) about until next year. You will still find high prices but there will be sellers selling them at more reasonable prices.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I started telling you this last night. I do bring a friend with me and I can pick up an extra one for you. This way you won't have to deal with wondering if it will be online or pay $40 on eBay.


Ohhhh okay, sorry we got sidetracked by YOU KNOW WHAT!! lololol !!! If you can that would be great! And when we send each other our packages FINALLY. I actually pulled out the box of your stuff I have for you so I can get it all together. OHHH and I did find the black spiders that are still in the boxes LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Ohhhh okay, sorry we got sidetracked by YOU KNOW WHAT!! lololol !!! If you can that would be great! And when we send each other our packages FINALLY. I actually pulled out the box of your stuff I have for you so I can get it all together. OHHH and I did find the black spiders that are still in the boxes LOL!



mmmmm hmmmm yeah right. You sure it's gonna happen this year LOLOLOL JK JK


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> mmmmm hmmmm yeah right. You sure it's gonna happen this year LOLOLOL JK JK


LOL yes it HAS TO because I dont have room for your crap in my way anymore. LOLOLOL!! You better w.............


----------



## Lucy08

Went to Michaels this afternoon, none of their Halloween really spoke to me. So I used my 50% off coupon on a 12 pack of flameless votives. I had been wanting some, but not willing to pay what they were asking. Half off made them reasonable!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL yes it HAS TO because I dont have room for your crap in my way anymore. LOLOLOL!! You better w.............


Ok, that makes it sounds like you kicked me out or something LMAO People are gonna start to wonder.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Ok, that makes it sounds like you kicked me out or something LMAO People are gonna start to wonder.


What will the neighbors say?!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> What will the neighbors say?!


They would agree that you are cra cra


----------



## weenbaby

Now I'm dying to see more pics. I'm at my ever boring security job so I have all night to think about boneys. 
Maybe I will wat AHS but I work at a creepy run down abandoned power plant and I get freaked out easily.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> Now I'm dying to see more pics. I'm at my ever boring security job so I have all night to think about boneys.
> Maybe I will wat AHS but I work at a creepy run down abandoned power plant and I get freaked out easily.


I watched one episode of AHS scared me so bad I never watched another! I hope it is well lighted in that power plant. My imagination would be going crazy in a place like that!


----------



## weenbaby

I sit outside. It can be super creepy at night. There are o2 tanks inside and they hiss at random times and it echoes through the entire building. 
I was going to try to watch a horror movie but I turned it off. And it's still daylight. 

Here is my home away from home...






















They're in the process if tearing it down. I just make sure no one enters the property.

Oh sorry about that last picture. There are curse words spray painted all over the place.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> I sit outside. It can be super creepy at night. There are o2 tanks inside and they hiss at random times and it echoes through the entire building.
> I was going to try to watch a horror movie but I turned it off. And it's still daylight.
> 
> Here is my home away from home...
> View attachment 204935
> 
> View attachment 204936
> 
> View attachment 204937
> 
> 
> They're in the process if tearing it down. I just make sure no one enters the property.
> 
> Oh sorry about that last picture. There are curse words spray painted all over the place.


I was getting ready to ask why in the world are you guarding that! But it is a safety issue yes? You are one very brave person, that place creeps me out and it isn't even dark!


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> I sit outside. It can be super creepy at night. There are o2 tanks inside and they hiss at random times and it echoes through the entire building.
> I was going to try to watch a horror movie but I turned it off. And it's still daylight.
> 
> Here is my home away from home...
> View attachment 204935
> 
> View attachment 204936
> 
> View attachment 204937
> 
> 
> They're in the process if tearing it down. I just make sure no one enters the property.
> 
> Oh sorry about that last picture. There are curse words spray painted all over the place.


PS If you knew me you would know you don't have to apologize for the curse words! Ha! Ha!


----------



## weenbaby

It's completely fenced. I sit outside the gate because I don't even like to be near it (asbestos). Sometimes I will walk around the building but when it gets dark I don't. All I do all day is sit in my car, on my phone. 
If someone does go inside the building, I call the cops and that's it. Even the cops won't go inside because it's a hazard. Whomever goes in there will get arrested as soon as they come out.


----------



## weenbaby

My other site is so much better. I sit in an air conditioned guard shack and look at pretty trucks


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> It's completely fenced. I sit outside the gate because I don't even like to be near it (asbestos). Sometimes I will walk around the building but when it gets dark I don't. All I do all day is sit in my car, on my phone.
> If someone does go inside the building, I call the cops and that's it. Even the cops won't go inside because it's a hazard. Whomever goes in there will get arrested as soon as they come out.


Oh yeah asbestos is some serious stuff. Man you don't want to breath that stuff in its lethal. I would probably enjoy the solitude if I had something good to read or a good movie to watch. Or a boney bunch catalog.


----------



## weenbaby

I brought my flier with me and I've been looking at it a lot. I'm hoping there is some fine print. Lol. Also it smells like the candle I bought so I smell it once in awhile too. 
I would only admit that to you guys. Lol. 

There is a baseball game across the street and the lot is full so I'm hoping for fireworks. 

Just give me some diet coke, a bathroom and my phone and I'm fine.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> My other site is so much better. I sit in an air conditioned guard shack and look at pretty trucks
> View attachment 204940


I've never seen a truck like that, makes Optimus Prime look like junk.


----------



## DarkSecret

DarkSecret said:


> I've never seen a truck like that, makes Optimus Prime look like junk.


I am getting ready to head up to our mall and the YC store. I'll let everyone know what if anything I am able to find out. I hope you get to see some fireworks tonight, Weenbaby and be careful out there.


----------



## weenbaby

DarkSecret said:


> I am getting ready to head up to our mall and the YC store. I'll let everyone know what if anything I am able to find out. I hope you get to see some fireworks tonight, Weenbaby and be careful out there.


Hope the stockroom door is open. Mine was when I went but everything was in boxes still. Only thing I saw was those swirled candles.


----------



## redsea

I hope you get to see some good stuff, DarkSecret. I hope for fireworks for you, weenbaby!


----------



## maxthedog

Haven't really followed his price but I know he was popular.. used but there is a balloon head from 2009 $28.97 shipped if anyone just wanted it for a personal collection


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item19e63db0b4


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog, that's a good buy. Hope who ever needs him sees it here. 

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

That link said it was $45.

Mosquitoes are killing me! Boney pics would distract me..


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

maxthedog said:


> Haven't really followed his price but I know he was popular.. used but there is a balloon head from 2009 $28.97 shipped if anyone just wanted it for a personal collection
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item19e63db0b4


Thanks so much for posting. I've been keeping an eye out for him.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Thanks so much for posting. I've been keeping an eye out for him.


YAY! Glad you got him for a good deal Jezebel_Boo!


----------



## grandma lise

weenbaby said:


> That link said it was $45.
> 
> Mosquitoes are killing me! Boney pics would distract me..


weenbaby, it's original price was $45.99 crossed out. It sold for $28.97, free shipping. Hope you're able to get some relief from the mosquitos. I worked and slept in a fireworks stand up to 5 days each year, for years... It was fun, except for the mosquitos...

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Congrats on your new piece Jezebel_Boo!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Thanks so much for posting. I've been keeping an eye out for him.



Me too, and I missed him!


----------



## gloomycatt

boneybrit715 said:


> i love the mentions of trick r treat, and the bus part is my fave part of that movie. That movie and rob zombie's halloween are my two fave (scary) halloween movies! In the kid category there is ernest scared stupid, hocus pocus, and the cartoon the halloween tree.
> 
> But back to trt...if anyone loves that movie, be sure to check out the funko pop figure and mystery mini of sam, as well as funko's new reaction line of figures that has a badass sam action figure! I want them all!


must have pop figure!!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Sorry Lucy08  Luckily we have awesome people here that keep an eye out for good deals. Hopefully soon another will pop up. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Sorry Lucy08  Luckily we have awesome people here that keep an eye out for good deals. Hopefully soon another will pop up. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


That's ok! Glad you got him.  I'll find one eventually, there are a couple listed but they asking $60 and higher. A bit too high for me!


----------



## weenbaby

If you have the eBay app on your phone, you can save the search and it'll notify you as soon as one is listed.

With mosquitoes, I heard that creamy baby oil will keep them from stinging. I bought some and put it on but it's not working. LOL.


----------



## Shadowbat

My Mom just called me and said she went to the Aurora Outlet store. They gave her a Fall catalogue. Outside the Boney pics that have been posted already, there is nothing as far as BB is concerned. She's was going to bring it over tomorrow. Does anyone want me to scan pages and post them?


----------



## weenbaby

Are there more than the ones posted?


----------



## Shadowbat

Pages? Oh yeah. It's there Fall line. There is only the 2 pages of BB stuff though.


----------



## maxthedog

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Sorry Lucy08  Luckily we have awesome people here that keep an eye out for good deals. Hopefully soon another will pop up. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


Glad you were able to snag him 

One of my faves


----------



## Mourning Glory

Shadowbat said:


> My Mom just called me and said she went to the Aurora Outlet store. They gave her a Fall catalogue. Outside the Boney pics that have been posted already, there is nothing as far as BB is concerned. She's was going to bring it over tomorrow. Does anyone want me to scan pages and post them?


I would like to see them!


----------



## Shadowbat

It's our girls Birthday tomorrow so after their party I'll get the pics and post them.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Shadowbat said:


> My Mom just called me and said she went to the Aurora Outlet store. They gave her a Fall catalogue. Outside the Boney pics that have been posted already, there is nothing as far as BB is concerned. She's was going to bring it over tomorrow. Does anyone want me to scan pages and post them?


Yes please!


----------



## redsea

Good evening everyone!

So, I have a question for everyone tonight! Which Boney Bunch item do you anticipate selling out the quickest come August 2?  I am not sure myself, maybe the Baby Boney with the food bowl since the baby carriage from 2008 appears to be really popular? Not sure.


----------



## weenbaby

redsea said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> So, I have a question for everyone tonight! Which Boney Bunch item do you anticipate selling out the quickest come August 2?  I am not sure myself, maybe the Baby Boney with the food bowl since the baby carriage from 2008 appears to be really popular? Not sure.


Dawn, even if she is a jar topper and maybe the Victorian lady ( or whatever that was...have to look at the list again) 

I want anything baby so I will be getting the high chair.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Dawn, even if she is a jar topper and maybe the Victorian lady ( or whatever that was...have to look at the list again)
> 
> I want anything baby so I will be getting the high chair.


Those are great guesses! I was thinking possibly Dawn too since she is associated with The Addams Family.

Did Bone White sell out pretty quickly in everyone's stores last year (since Snow White is a pretty recognizable character, like Dawn will be?).


----------



## weenbaby

Yes but they only had like 2. 

Just read that the lady is in a night gown.


----------



## weenbaby

I want to know what the spell bound collection is too!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I want to know what the spell bound collection is too!


I am interested too! Probably a lot of witches.  Hopefully a snow globe is built in to one of the pieces!


----------



## DarkSecret

I think we might from this point on, refer to 2013 as the year the boney bunches were poorly painted and flocked. And I say that because from what I've seen this year's collection is better and neater painted. Maybe the 2013 figures will be highly collectible pieces! Ha!

Well went up to the mall, two employees in the store and me. One lady was dumping the trash and one was behind the counter. I asked the lady behind the counter if they had any of the fall catalogs and she smiled and said yes. Then she said they weren't suppose to give them out until next Saturday. But she said I could have one. Yippeee! Then I noticed she had some shipping boxes behind the counter. And guess what was in them! Oh yeah, boney bunches. Two boxes had the candy dishes in them the other had "Graves dug while you wait". I asked her if I could see it and she said if I was standing there while she opened it well I would see it. He is a jar holder of course, he has a shovel and on the tombstone is written "graves dug while you wait" The painting on this particular piece was much neater and so was the flocking. If my husband wasn't waiting for me I would have stayed all night. I got home and kept looking at the catalog, I took a magnifying glass and looked at the photo of the back of pet cemetery to see the little tombstones. The one I can see has a turtle on it and its name was I believe is "shell shocked"! Can't wait to see it in person. I am checking back later next week and hopefully I will see more. But I'm so glad I went up there.


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> I think we might from this point on, refer to 2013 as the year the boney bunches were poorly painted and flocked. And I say that because from what I've seen this year's collection is better and neater painted. Maybe the 2013 figures will be highly collectible pieces! Ha!
> 
> Well went up to the mall, two employees in the store and me. One lady was dumping the trash and one was behind the counter. I asked the lady behind the counter if they had any of the fall catalogs and she smiled and said yes. Then she said they weren't suppose to give them out until next Saturday. But she said I could have one. Yippeee! Then I noticed she had some shipping boxes behind the counter. And guess what was in them! Oh yeah, boney bunches. Two boxes had the candy dishes in them the other had "Graves dug while you wait". I asked her if I could see it and she said if I was standing there while she opened it well I would see it. He is a jar holder of course, he has a shovel and on the tombstone is written "graves dug while you wait" The painting on this particular piece was much neater and so was the flocking. If my husband wasn't waiting for me I would have stayed all night. I got home and kept looking at the catalog, I took a magnifying glass and looked at the photo of the back of pet cemetery to see the little tombstones. The one I can see has a turtle on it and its name was I believe is "shell shocked"! Can't wait to see it in person. I am checking back later next week and hopefully I will see more. But I'm so glad I went up there.


That was some first class sleuthing Dark Secret! I love the Shell Shocked idea!


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> I think we might from this point on, refer to 2013 as the year the boney bunches were poorly painted and flocked. And I say that because from what I've seen this year's collection is better and neater painted. Maybe the 2013 figures will be highly collectible pieces! Ha!
> 
> Well went up to the mall, two employees in the store and me. One lady was dumping the trash and one was behind the counter. I asked the lady behind the counter if they had any of the fall catalogs and she smiled and said yes. Then she said they weren't suppose to give them out until next Saturday. But she said I could have one. Yippeee! Then I noticed she had some shipping boxes behind the counter. And guess what was in them! Oh yeah, boney bunches. Two boxes had the candy dishes in them the other had "Graves dug while you wait". I asked her if I could see it and she said if I was standing there while she opened it well I would see it. He is a jar holder of course, he has a shovel and on the tombstone is written "graves dug while you wait" The painting on this particular piece was much neater and so was the flocking. If my husband wasn't waiting for me I would have stayed all night. I got home and kept looking at the catalog, I took a magnifying glass and looked at the photo of the back of pet cemetery to see the little tombstones. The one I can see has a turtle on it and its name was I believe is "shell shocked"! Can't wait to see it in person. I am checking back later next week and hopefully I will see more. But I'm so glad I went up there.


Sounds like a successful trip! What fun! I am so glad you got a catalog, and how lucky to be able to see the pieces early!


----------



## grandma lise

Yay! A turtle on top of one of the tombstones. Different is good. And yours is the third report I've read that the quality is better this year. Am encouraged. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I can guess which piece will sell out first but I don't want to say and give the vultures a heads up. Is it is the piece I will be running towards first.


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> That was some first class sleuthing Dark Secret! I love the Shell Shocked idea!


Well unfortunately, I am finding I need a magnifying glass just about daily, this time I'm glad I had it on hand!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Yay! A turtle on top of one of the tombstones. Different is good. And yours is the third report I've read that the quality is better this year. Am encouraged.
> 
> Lisa


That is cool that there are different pets in the cemetery. And we have the fish this year too with the boat!


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Sounds like a successful trip! What fun! I am so glad you got a catalog, and how lucky to be able to see the pieces early!


Yes, it was great to see the one piece, but greedy me I want to see them all. And while I liked that piece, I don't think he will be a must have for me. I think I will be able to pick him up later.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I can guess which piece will sell out first but I don't want to say and give the vultures a heads up. Is it is the piece I will be running towards first.


Ah, that is smart thinking.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Ah, that is smart thinking.


Instead of giving them ideas I just confused the heck out of them LOL


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Instead of giving them ideas I just confused the heck out of them LOL


REALLY smart! (Evil laugh, lol)


----------



## myerman82

I must have that ghostly treats candle. I hope it smells as good as it sounds.


----------



## sanura03

Well, I struck out at both the local (ish) stores today. They would only give me the fliers and were tight lipped about anything else *sigh*

But I did get to Michael's and use my 50% off coupon on a Spookytown building, so the day wasn't a total loss, Halloween-wise.


----------



## DarkSecret

I just wish the display would be at the front of the store, so next Saturday I will know where to go first. Last year I couldn't see much. If the cemetery, the bus and the guy in the bed are online exclusives, I don't know why they don't start selling them. What are they waiting for? I am going to check daily. Well I do anyway this time of year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> I must have that ghostly treats candle. I hope it smells as good as it sounds.


I like the way it smells. Its the perfect combination of sweet and musky.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I like the way it smells. Its the perfect combination of sweet and musky.


I'm not big on musky (you can thank B&BW for that) but I am willing to give it a try. Something about lighting a Halloween candle right after the Preview Party officially starts the season.


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> I just wish the display would be at the front of the store, so next Saturday I will know where to go first. Last year I couldn't see much. If the cemetery, the bus and the guy in the bed are online exclusives, I don't know why they don't start selling them. What are they waiting for? I am going to check daily. Well I do anyway this time of year.


To be safe I will be getting my must have pieces online as soon as they go live along with the bus and the guy in bed.


----------



## Spookywolf

Geez, I leave yesterday and we're on page 138, I come back this evening and the BB thread is up to page 151!! Running to catch up here...



sanura03 said:


> I just love the little batty sheets on 'wake the dead!'


Me too! That just made that piece even cuter and I have to have that! 



weenbaby said:


> I sit outside. It can be super creepy at night. There are o2 tanks inside and they hiss at random times and it echoes through the entire building.
> I was going to try to watch a horror movie but I turned it off. And it's still daylight.
> 
> Here is my home away from home...
> View attachment 204935
> 
> View attachment 204936
> 
> View attachment 204937
> 
> 
> They're in the process if tearing it down. I just make sure no one enters the property.
> 
> Oh sorry about that last picture. There are curse words spray painted all over the place.


Yowzers, Weebaby! That looks like the perfect setting for a haunted house. No wonder you don't want to watch horror films before you go to work there! 



DarkSecret said:


> I think we might from this point on, refer to 2013 as the year the boney bunches were poorly painted and flocked. And I say that because from what I've seen this year's collection is better and neater painted. Maybe the 2013 figures will be highly collectible pieces! Ha!
> 
> Well went up to the mall, two employees in the store and me. One lady was dumping the trash and one was behind the counter. I asked the lady behind the counter if they had any of the fall catalogs and she smiled and said yes. Then she said they weren't suppose to give them out until next Saturday. But she said I could have one. Yippeee! Then I noticed she had some shipping boxes behind the counter. And guess what was in them! Oh yeah, boney bunches. Two boxes had the candy dishes in them the other had "Graves dug while you wait". I asked her if I could see it and she said if I was standing there while she opened it well I would see it. He is a jar holder of course, he has a shovel and on the tombstone is written "graves dug while you wait" The painting on this particular piece was much neater and so was the flocking. If my husband wasn't waiting for me I would have stayed all night. I got home and kept looking at the catalog, I took a magnifying glass and looked at the photo of the back of pet cemetery to see the little tombstones. The one I can see has a turtle on it and its name was I believe is "shell shocked"! Can't wait to see it in person. I am checking back later next week and hopefully I will see more. But I'm so glad I went up there.


Great detective work, DarkSecret! Timing is everything! 



DarkSecret said:


> I just wish the display would be at the front of the store, so next Saturday I will know where to go first. Last year I couldn't see much. If the cemetery, the bus and the guy in the bed are online exclusives, I don't know why they don't start selling them. What are they waiting for? I am going to check daily. Well I do anyway this time of year.


You know, I've been wondering how long it's going to take before there's a catastrophe and someone knocks over a big display of glassware on their mad dash to the back of the store when the store opens on Preview Party Day. Seems like it would be safer to keep the Boneys near the front, at least as far as accidents are concerned.


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> To be safe I will be getting my must have pieces online as soon as they go live along with the bus and the guy in bed.


You can bet I will too, if I can stay awake, 5:10 am comes early. And I understand last year sales began around 3:00 a.m.?


----------



## sanura03

weenbaby said:


> I sit outside. It can be super creepy at night. There are o2 tanks inside and they hiss at random times and it echoes through the entire building.
> I was going to try to watch a horror movie but I turned it off. And it's still daylight.
> 
> Here is my home away from home...
> View attachment 204935
> 
> View attachment 204936
> 
> View attachment 204937
> 
> 
> They're in the process if tearing it down. I just make sure no one enters the property.
> 
> Oh sorry about that last picture. There are curse words spray painted all over the place.


I love it! There's a place like that here in Ct that we used to live by, It's an old derelict mental institution and it's got gorgeous old gothic buildings spread out over like 10 acres, and they're in the process of tearing it down as well


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, everyone! Wow, there was a lot of buzz on HF today! I went to the mall this afternoon, and my YC manager was there. She mentioned how tight-lipped everyone was about BB this year, because their jobs had been threatened if word got out about them. She then gave me the fall catalog, which has the two-page BB spread that you guys have seen here. The pieces all look great, but I have to admit, I am choking over the thought of spending $59.99 on a tart burner. As detailed as it may be, that is so much money for one piece. I guess I need to see it in person, to know if it's worth it. 

Also, the only coupon my manager knew anything about was the one that starts on August 4th, which she gave me one of. I know there is still time for a different one to show up in time for the premiere, but wow, it really is getting close now.

I did ask her what she thought about the pieces this year, and she said that they made her laugh. She doesn't like scary Halloween decorations, and I think she thought all of the ones this year were cute. I didn't have the heart to press her any further. She is the sweetest lady, and causing her added stress is the last thing I want to do. 

This year is definitely "The Mystery of Yankee Candle!"


----------



## weenbaby

What are they going to do if there are leaked pics? Totally fire every employee? 
I don't want anyone to lose their job but unless there is real proof, how do you determine who did what? 
Anyone could sign on here, give a new fake email and post pics. Unless they get a forensics team to track IP etc Yankee would never know.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hello, everyone! Wow, there was a lot of buzz on HF today! I went to the mall this afternoon, and my YC manager was there. She mentioned how tight-lipped everyone was about BB this year, because their jobs had been threatened if word got out about them. She then gave me the fall catalog, which has the two-page BB spread that you guys have seen here. The pieces all look great, but I have to admit, I am choking over the thought of spending $59.99 on a tart burner. As detailed as it may be, that is so much money for one piece. I guess I need to see it in person, to know if it's worth it.
> 
> Also, the only coupon my manager knew anything about was the one that starts on August 4th, which she gave me one of. I know there is still time for a different one to show up in time for the premiere, but wow, it really is getting close now.
> 
> I did ask her what she thought about the pieces this year, and she said that they made her laugh. She doesn't like scary Halloween decorations, and I think she thought all of the ones this year were cute. I didn't have the heart to press her any further. She is the sweetest lady, and causing her added stress is the last thing I want to do.
> 
> This year is definitely "The Mystery of Yankee Candle!"


I feel your pain! From what I have seen, I adore that burner, but $60 is a lot of money. It does seem like a fairly large piece though, so that helps convince me of the pricing. With a coupon like 20 of forty-five, it would be much more doable!


----------



## weenbaby

I just changed jobs so I'm tight on money. My mom is like don't worry about it! But I can't get myself to get her to buy me a $60 piece. That's just too much.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> What are they going to do if there are leaked pics? Totally fire every employee?
> I don't want anyone to lose their job but unless there is real proof, how do you determine who did what?
> Anyone could sign on here, give a new fake email and post pics. Unless they get a forensics team to track IP etc Yankee would never know.


I was talking with DH about the same thing. It is ludicrous. I don't know how many memos these stores must have gotten, but YC definitely put the fear into the employees this year about not leaking ANY Boney information. It isn't just about the pictures, it's about anything to do with them at all. Unbelievable. I really feel sorry for the employees, more than I feel badly for us Boney lovers. And, I feel VERY sorry for us right about now!


----------



## weenbaby

My mom is retired. Maybe next year I can talk her into getting a part time job there to take pics. She won't care if she gets fired. LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I feel your pain! Fro what I have seen, I adore that burner, but $60 is a lot of money. It does seem like a fairly large piece though, so that helps convince me of the pricing. With a coupon like 20 of forty-five, it would be much more doable!


I agree. I will wait for the coupon on that bad boy. No coupon, no Boney burner! It's a principle thing now. Shame on you, YC!


----------



## weenbaby

I bet Yankee makes it limited. Wasn't the sub a higher priced piece that sold out super fast? They'll be gone before the coupon works.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I bet Yankee makes it limited. Wasn't the sub a higher priced piece that sold out super fast? They'll be gone before the coupon works.


The thought had crossed my mind.  I just feel so taken advantage of right now as a Boney lover, and I haven't spent a cent on them yet this year! At least not with YC, LOL. Their marketing strategy this year just isn't right. I really hope that they do read this thread, so that they realize what they are really "accomplishing."


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am absolutely exhausted, so it's off to dreamland for me! Hoping tomorrow brings some big Boney news! Goodnight, guys!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am absolutely exhausted, so it's off to dreamland for me! Hoping tomorrow brings some big Boney news! Goodnight, guys!


Goodnight Pumpkin Muffin, I am going to be off soon also!

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## weenbaby

If they are going to be so hush hush, at least make a game out of it or something. 

I'm off too. I work 12 hrs tomorrow at my creepy power plant. Plus it's suppose to thunderstorm all day.


----------



## happythenjaded

The only way I would even consider buying the $60 tart warmer is with a $20 off $45 coupon. Otherwise PASS!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> are you in need of that piece or were you looking to sell one?


I need one. I like Boneys with lights!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> YAYYYYY!!! We have much to talk about then, LOL! I love love love AHS. I wonder with "Freak Show" if they will go the "Asylum" route and make it darker and scarier or if they will go the "Coven" route and make it more 'commercial' and like "dark comedy" inspired? "Murder House" was of course amazing cos it was the start of it all! But, I think I have liked each season more and more as its progressed.
> 
> And I am very upset that this will be Jessica Lange's last season and that Lily Rabe did not return (she got her own show on ABC coming out called "The Whispers", about an alien race coming to Earth and using children to help them take over?). I am not sure it will be the same without Lily... sigh. But at least Angela Basset and Kathy Bates are coming back (surely they are using them as Jessica's replacement....it takes two women to fill her void LOL).


I knew very little about Jessica Lange until this show came out. She is an UNBELIEVABLE actress and I am simply in awe everytime she is on tv. I'm not sure the show will survive without her after "Freak Show". Kathy Bates will probably be key to the survial of AHS. 

I didn't know Lily Rabe wasn't coming back. That's sad. I really like her characters too the last couple seasons. She will be missed.

I think "Freak Show" has unlimited potential! I want strange and dark for sure but I hope they make it more eerie like "Murder House". I like "Murder House" because it was creepy and it was the perfect sit-down-and-watch show for the Halloween season. "Asylum" and "Coven" were great but they just didn't have the same eerie Halloween-type feel to me.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I knew very little about Jessica Lange until this show came out. She is an UNBELIEVABLE actress and I am simply in awe everytime she is on tv. I'm not sure the show will survive without her after "Freak Show". Kathy Bates will probably be key to the survial of AHS.
> 
> I didn't know Lily Rabe wasn't coming back. That's sad. I really like her characters too the last couple seasons. She will be missed.
> 
> I think "Freak Show" has unlimited potential! I want strange and dark for sure but I hope they make it more eerie like "Murder House". I like "Murder House" because it was creepy and it was the perfect sit-down-and-watch show for the Halloween season. "Asylum" and "Coven" were great but they just didn't have the same eerie Halloween-type feel to me.


YES, it's nice to know that every October we have AHS to look forward to!! LOL! 

Did you see the picture that Sarah Paulson posted of her character? The two-headed lady? SOOOO AMAZING!!! 

I agree, I was shocked Angela Bassett came back this year, but I was glad Kathy Bates came back, her character last season was great. I think she plays a villian again this year if I remember correctly. She plays a villian goooood haha!! Last year she creeped me outtttt!


----------



## Spookywolf

I really like AHS too. The first season was my favorite so far. I have to confess, though, I passed on the second season. Creepy hospital/lunatic asylums just freak me the heck out!  Couldn't do it. Loved Coven and Kathy Bates rocks!! But like Haddonfield said, the Murder House theme from season one is the best by far. It was the perfect haunted house theme and great for our favorite time of year!  

Okay, it's 1:27 a.m. my time. I'm off to bed. See everyone tomorrow and I'll hope for a $20 of 45 coupon coming soon (like BEFORE the Boneys go on sale!)


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> YES, it's nice to know that every October we have AHS to look forward to!! LOL!
> 
> Did you see the picture that Sarah Paulson posted of her character? The two-headed lady? SOOOO AMAZING!!!
> 
> I agree, I was shocked Angela Bassett came back this year, but I was glad Kathy Bates came back, her character last season was great. I think she plays a villian again this year if I remember correctly. She plays a villian goooood haha!! Last year she creeped me outtttt!


No doubt! Yes, I saw the pic of Sarah Paulson. Very cool! You know Happy, well, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I really like AHS too. The first season was my favorite so far. I have to confess, though, I passed on the second season. Creepy hospital/lunatic asylums just freak me the heck out!  Couldn't do it. Loved Coven and Kathy Bates rocks!! But like Haddonfield said, the Murder House theme from season one is the best by far. It was the perfect haunted house theme and great for our favorite time of year!
> 
> Okay, it's 1:27 a.m. my time. I'm off to bed. See everyone tomorrow and I'll hope for a $20 of 45 coupon coming soon (like BEFORE the Boneys go on sale!)


Night night!! Talk to ya tomorrow Spooky!!! Lets hope we wake to a grand coupon, yes? lol


----------



## myerman82

Nice new picture Happy  I'm like a ninja....you'll never see me LOL


----------



## witchyone

DarkSecret said:


> I think we might from this point on, refer to 2013 as the year the boney bunches were poorly painted and flocked. And I say that because from what I've seen this year's collection is better and neater painted. Maybe the 2013 figures will be highly collectible pieces! Ha!
> 
> Well went up to the mall, two employees in the store and me. One lady was dumping the trash and one was behind the counter. I asked the lady behind the counter if they had any of the fall catalogs and she smiled and said yes. Then she said they weren't suppose to give them out until next Saturday. But she said I could have one. Yippeee! Then I noticed she had some shipping boxes behind the counter. And guess what was in them! Oh yeah, boney bunches. Two boxes had the candy dishes in them the other had "Graves dug while you wait". I asked her if I could see it and she said if I was standing there while she opened it well I would see it. He is a jar holder of course, he has a shovel and on the tombstone is written "graves dug while you wait" The painting on this particular piece was much neater and so was the flocking. If my husband wasn't waiting for me I would have stayed all night. I got home and kept looking at the catalog, I took a magnifying glass and looked at the photo of the back of pet cemetery to see the little tombstones. The one I can see has a turtle on it and its name was I believe is "shell shocked"! Can't wait to see it in person. I am checking back later next week and hopefully I will see more. But I'm so glad I went up there.


Thanks so much for the info! Graves Dug While You Wait sounds awesome! And I love that there's a turtle in the Pet Cemetery.

I definitely can't make it to the preview party and from what I overheard yesterday, it sounds like it's going to be a mob scene at my closest YC. Maybe that's for the best. I'm trying to figure out a good online strategy instead. I'm still holding out hope for a coupon, even though it looks pretty bleak.


----------



## Kriscourter

The pet cemetary reminds me of frankenweenie. I saw the turtle and thought one looks like a dogs head similar to sparkys. The candy fish on flyer says Saturday only. Lady at store said not allowed to display after sat and to put away after preview party and not to resell. Also one of each piece must remain behind counter and not for reselling til oct. need in case sku missing or to show when need to order. Thoughts?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> The pet cemetary reminds me of frankenweenie. I saw the turtle and thought one looks like a dogs head similar to sparkys. The candy fish on flyer says Saturday only. Lady at store said not allowed to display after sat and to put away after preview party and not to resell. Also one of each piece must remain behind counter and not for reselling til oct. need in case sku missing or to show when need to order. Thoughts?


I believe they did this with the Boney tart burner that was the raffle giveaway last year. This tells me if for some reason I miss the dish, not to run to eBay, and wait until the stores are flooded with them later. It will probably be $10 with purchase in September as well. 

As for the other pieces, she probably meant the second wave of releases, like what happened last year. That is encouraging, if we miss out on a piece we really love at the premiere. We will have another chance online in September for all of them, more than likely. At least I'm hoping!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> The only way I would even consider buying the $60 tart warmer is with a $20 off $45 coupon. Otherwise PASS!


My thought is, end of the season when everything goes half off. $60 is way way too high!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and we STILL have no info on the Witch pieces???


----------



## Kitty

No YC coupons for preview party, just saying
Capital One Quicksilver credit card has 1.5% back
One-time $100 bonus once you spend $500 on purchases within the first 3 months


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Quick question...well maybe two haha How often do y'all see pieces of the Boney Band listed on ebay? What would be a good price point for each of the trio? I'd eventually like to get them, but $45 each plus s/h seems kind of steep. I just wasn't sure how "rare" they were.


----------



## weenbaby

Kitty said:


> No YC coupons for preview party, just saying
> Capital One Quicksilver credit card has 1.5% back
> One-time $100 bonus once you spend $500 on purchases within the first 3 months


Think if I apply today I will get it by Saturday?


----------



## Kriscourter

My bank always asked me about heir credit card and always say no. Well gave in cause 0 interest for two years with any purchases and cash back rewards. Sounds bad but might have to whip it out this year. Haha. Lady said candy dish is not being resold. It's sat only and when out its or and not restocking. Also the second wave not to expect much in quantity wise. Said will receive less than last year in second shipment. Hopefully that means more the first time around haha


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Nice new picture Happy  I'm like a ninja....you'll never see me LOL


Lol, thank you! I realized my picture from last season was still on here.. So I needed to update with a current photo lol! NINJA!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Kriscourter said:


> My bank always asked me about heir credit card and always say no. Well gave in cause 0 interest for two years with any purchases and cash back rewards. Sounds bad but might have to whip it out this year. Haha. Lady said candy dish is not being resold. It's sat only and when out its or and not restocking. Also the second wave not to expect much in quantity wise. Said will receive less than last year in second shipment. Hopefully that means more the first time around haha


My store said the opposite about stock. They said they were doing waves of stock because customers are complaining it's sold out by October and the holiday. As for the candy dish I don't know but they did say they had quite a few cases so they had a good amount. More than 30 at my store.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol, thank you! I realized my picture from last season was still on here.. So I needed to update with a current photo lol! NINJA!


You know what I look like but I'm way too famous to out myself to anyone else. LOLOL JK


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> My store said the opposite about stock. They said they were doing waves of stock because customers are complaining it's sold out by October and the holiday. As for the candy dish I don't know but they did say they had quite a few cases so they had a good amount. More than 30 at my store.


I would not worry about the candy dish. Every year they have plenty of stock of the special with purchase item. I have yet to see one of those items go out of stock fast. They are there in entice people to buy on Preview Day and they always have extra left over that they sell throughout the season.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Quick question...well maybe two haha How often do y'all see pieces of the Boney Band listed on ebay? What would be a good price point for each of the trio? I'd eventually like to get them, but $45 each plus s/h seems kind of steep. I just wasn't sure how "rare" they were.


Prices vary for the pieces. It seems the drummer is the most sought after, but I haven't seen the guitar player much of late. Just make sure to factor shipping into your decision. If you need three, it is oftentimes better to wait for someone selling a set, than to try and acquire them separately. It seems the singer is the least expensive piece, and that the set hovers at around $150 for asking price. That doesn't mean you should pay that much though.

It really is up to you to decide how much you are willing to pay. I don't want to put prices up here, to give someone an idea on eBay of the value. If you are patient, and you are willing to be reasonable, you will acquire them at whatever you have in mind. Good luck!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Quick question...well maybe two haha How often do y'all see pieces of the Boney Band listed on ebay? What would be a good price point for each of the trio? I'd eventually like to get them, but $45 each plus s/h seems kind of steep. I just wasn't sure how "rare" they were.


Just stalk eBay like a vulture. I just checked and I paid $12 for the (P) Elvis last year shipped and got the bass player soon after for a great deal (cant find how much I paid for him, I think i got him from a seller that sold me a bunch of Boneys for a great deal).

I have yet to find the drummer for a decent price so my band is incomplete. But I remember seeing Pelvis for $16 I believe a few days back on eBay. So just keep checking. I'll keep an eye out and PM you if I see a great deal! 

From what I've seen its def. a better deal to buy them separately.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wickedwillingwench said:


> and we STILL have no info on the Witch pieces???


I am really curious about this as well. Hoping for some good things.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You know what I look like but I'm way too famous to out myself to anyone else. LOLOL JK


FAR TOO FAMOUS!! LOL!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Quick question...well maybe two haha How often do y'all see pieces of the Boney Band listed on ebay? What would be a good price point for each of the trio? I'd eventually like to get them, but $45 each plus s/h seems kind of steep. I just wasn't sure how "rare" they were.


Or...listen to Happy! He is a much more seasoned collector than I am, and a good source.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I went to my store and they wouldn't give me the catalogue They said they weren't handing it out til Friday. For those of you that have it are there any witch themed items in it?


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Or...listen to Happy! He is a much more seasoned collector than I am, and a good source.


LOL, no no your advice is great as well. If you can find a set for a decent price then that is great! I am just like a total eBay stalker and I have to find a great deal so LOL. Sometimes it takes waking up at 3 am to check eBay and go back to sleep but then you can get Pelvis for $12 LOL!! 

If you buy them sep. it also means you might have a missing band member like I do LOL!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Just stalk eBay like a vulture. I just checked and I paid $12 for the (P) Elvis last year shipped and got the bass player soon after for a great deal (cant find how much I paid for him, I think i got him from a seller that sold me a bunch of Boneys for a great deal).
> 
> I have yet to find the drummer for a decent price so my band is incomplete. But I remember seeing Pelvis for $16 I believe a few days back on eBay. So just keep checking. I'll keep an eye out and PM you if I see a great deal!
> 
> From what I've seen its def. a better deal to buy them separately.


I just found a seller a few days ago that had pelvis (the singer) and a motorcycle couple that I bought for less than the $45 with shipping than I am seeing any of the other pieces for. Honestly, I'm with happy on this one, they aren't pieces that I absolutely have to have, so I don't mind waiting to find a good deal.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I would not worry about the candy dish. Every year they have plenty of stock of the special with purchase item. I have yet to see one of those items go out of stock fast. They are there in entice people to buy on Preview Day and they always have extra left over that they sell throughout the season.


I was really excited to win one of the raffles last year for the tart butner, everyone was nervous that they wouldn't be selling them after the preview party. But, then they couldn't get rid of them and I still see them all the time on ebay for $10. I wouldn't worry about that piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I went to my store and they wouldn't give me the catalogue They said they weren't handing it out til Friday. For those of you that have it are there any witch themed items in it?


Other than the Halloween-themed jar candles you have already seen from the posted photos for the Candy Corn and Witches' Brew candles, there is nothing else. Of course, there is the Black Cat Scent-Plug, but I have a feeling that isn't what you are going for.


----------



## SalemWitch

I just chatted online with YC. They said while they don't have an official confirmation -- they believe the candy dishes will be sold online too.


----------



## maxthedog

I was kicking and kicking myself last year for forgetting to check back to an ebay auction that was ending. It was the set of the 3, I had placed a bid and got outbid soon after. I meant to go back and bid again, got the notice it was ending, and signed in maybe 5 minutes after it closed. I think the selling price was like $65 for all 3. The original buyer then wanted to cancel so I was going to win second chance. Seller contacted me, I agreed to pay, then all while this was happening the original buyer sent a payment so they had to ship to them. I'll never see the set for that price again.


----------



## Mae

mysterious one said:


> View attachment 204863
> 
> 
> View attachment 204864
> 
> 
> Here are some quick pics. Hope they help.


Sheesh, I go out of town and miss the pictures! Thank you Mysterious One! Now I really want that cemetery. How to budget that one


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> I was kicking and kicking myself last year for forgetting to check back to an ebay auction that was ending. It was the set of the 3, I had placed a bid and got outbid soon after. I meant to go back and bid again, got the notice it was ending, and signed in maybe 5 minutes after it closed. I think the selling price was like $65 for all 3. The original buyer then wanted to cancel so I was going to win second chance. Seller contacted me, I agreed to pay, then all while this was happening the original buyer sent a payment so they had to ship to them. I'll never see the set for that price again.


Oh man, so close ! That stinks!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Ran by my store to get a few tarts with the 30% off coupon. She couldn't tell me anything, except for she thought they were really cute. She did seem soory that she couldn't say anything. Told her not to worry, I understood! Asked for a fall catalog, she said they didn't have them yet and couplet give them out until after Sat anyways since there "might be B0ney's".


----------



## Kitty

maxthdog,
I bought the drummer last year on sale for $15 at YC.
It was brought of of the backroom, a return & so I picked it up.


----------



## grandma lise

Here's the average Ebay prices from two years ago for the 2010 collection (as of September 1, 2012)...

2010 Boney Bunch Collection 

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average selling price. The second number is the average selling price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections including many of the Mr. Bones pieces, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ I also save to my computer the Boney Bunch Sticker Sheets that Boney Bunch Love creates each year archived in "2014" and "2013" under the "Photos" tab... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos_stream 

Band (3) $101
Haunted House Tart Warmer (6) $67
Haunted House Jar Holder (5) $52
Drummer Tea Light Holder (9) $44
“Last Call” Votive Holder (9) $44
Boney with Owls Tea Light Holder (4) $39
Boney Holding Pumpkin Jar Holder (3) $31
Headless Boney Riding Horse Tea Light Holder (12) $30
Wedding Couple in Bed Tealight Holder (11) $27
Gothic Farmers with Pumpkin Votive Holder (8) $26
Wedding Couple on Motorcycle Tea Light Holder (9) $23
Guitar Player Votive Holder? (7) $23
Groom Proposing to Bride Taper Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $14.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $20
Wedding Cake Votive Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $19.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $20
Boney Golfer Tea Light Holder (4) $18
Singer Lantern Tea Light Holder (5) $14
Boney Spider Tea Light Holder (4) $12
Boney Claus with Christmas Tree and Sack Votive Holder (4) $10

Total: $500 for 17 pieces

As myerman82 has mentioned, it's possible to get good deals early in the season - (someone bought Balloon Boy for $28 yesterday, shipping included!) - but prices do begin to drop closer to Halloween. 

Wish I had an analysis for 2013. Just was too busy that year. Might be able to do it again this year.

Hope this helps. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I just went onto Ebay and looked at "Completed Auctions" for "Boney Bunch 2010" and not much has sold, I think because a lot of sellers price high in hopes of getting lucky this time of year... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sac...1&_nkw=boney+bunch+2010&_pgn=3&_skc=100&rt=nc

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I just went onto Ebay and looked at "Completed Auctions" for "Boney Bunch 2010" and not much has sold, I think because a lot of sellers price high in hopes of getting lucky this time of year... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sac...1&_nkw=boney+bunch+2010&_pgn=3&_skc=100&rt=nc
> 
> Lisa


I did the same thing this morning but just did "Boney Bunch" and looked at completed listings. More have not sold than have sold recently.


----------



## Mae

weenbaby said:


> I sit outside. It can be super creepy at night. There are o2 tanks inside and they hiss at random times and it echoes through the entire building.
> I was going to try to watch a horror movie but I turned it off. And it's still daylight.
> 
> Here is my home away from home...
> View attachment 204935
> 
> View attachment 204936
> 
> View attachment 204937
> 
> 
> They're in the process if tearing it down. I just make sure no one enters the property.
> 
> Oh sorry about that last picture. There are curse words spray painted all over the place.


That looks like something out of an episode of Supernatural.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm going over the list we have for this year's pieces, trying to decide on the yes and no's. I noticed that the price on most of the single figure pieces - Dead End Zone, Drop Dead Gorgeous, etc are going for $19.99. So why is the Graves Dug While You Wait listed for $24.99? Bonesy is listed for $14.99 but the cat is only $7.99? I just don't get their reasoning on prices. I know Bonesy can't cost any more to make than the cat. And there are so many vehicles listed this year: a bus, a taxi, and a car is mentioned for Boney & Clyde. The bus from the catalog spread has the same "flat" type of figures again, just kinda stuck on the side. I miss the 3D look of the older vehicles like the groom's car from 08 and the wedding car from 09 where the figures were dimensional. I wish they'd go back to that style. I think I'm gonna have to pass on the haunted mansion this year due to budget constraints and a bigger BB line. I sure hope they come out with a surprise coupon before the party or else I'm only going to buy the 1 or 2 pieces needed to get the candy dish and wait on the rest until better coupons come out. I just can't see everyone rushing out and buying everything at full price on Saturday. I'd be curious to see how this affects YC's bottom line on preview party sales day if they do try holding back all coupons. If so, I bet they'll only try it once once they tally their end of day sales compared to previous years, LOL!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

graves dug is a jar holder, and so, it's pretty big, where the single figure pieces are smaller and are votive or tea light holders, so that is the reason with the prices.. and the cat isn't 7.99 but 17.99. and he's bigger than the dog. I sure hope there's coupons too. I may cry.


----------



## Mae

Maybe we'll get lucky with the pet cemetery and no one will buy it so it winds up in the clearance. Hey I can dream right?


----------



## Spookywolf

halloweenqueen31 said:


> graves dug is a jar holder, and so, it's pretty big, where the single figure pieces are smaller and are votive or tea light holders, so that is the reason with the prices.. and the cat isn't 7.99 but 17.99. and he's bigger than the dog. I sure hope there's coupons too. I may cry.


Thanks halloweenqueen. Totally missed those details and didn't realize Graves Dug is a jar holder. I'll be passing on the cat and dog anyway. I already have too many, but those prices are still too much for what they are.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

grandma lise said:


> weenbaby, it's original price was $45.99 crossed out. It sold for $28.97, free shipping. Hope you're able to get some relief from the mosquitos. I worked and slept in a fireworks stand up to 5 days each year, for years... It was fun, except for the mosquitos...
> 
> Lisa


a friend of mine recommended citronella, lavender and basil, put in a spray bottle and fill with water. she swears it works to keep the skeeters away. haven't tried it yet, but thought I would pass it along


----------



## weenbaby

Yep last year all I wanted were the animals. Now that's all it seems they have. With the pet cemetery I could do a theme. 

Dammit I wish there were more pics. I have no clue what I want and it's SO hard to tell what's going to sell out.


----------



## Mae

weenbaby said:


> Yep last year all I wanted were the animals. Now that's all it seems they have. With the pet cemetery I could do a theme.
> 
> Dammit I wish there were more pics. I have no clue what I want and it's SO hard to tell what's going to sell out.


I was thinking the new cemetery would look good with the Walking Bonsey jar holder from 2012 (which was a total impulse buy for me)


----------



## weenbaby

I love all bonsey and baby stuff. I think I'm going to stray away a bit and try for the other pieces (the lady, bone white and dawn


----------



## Lucy08

halloweenqueen31 said:


> graves dug is a jar holder, and so, it's pretty big, where the single figure pieces are smaller and are votive or tea light holders, so that is the reason with the prices.. and the cat isn't 7.99 but 17.99. and he's bigger than the dog. I sure hope there's coupons too. I may cry.


Really, $17.99???? I swear he was listed on BBL Facebook for $7.99.


----------



## weenbaby

Prices have REALLY gone up. I think the price for the balloon head was 6.99 or something like that.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Yep last year all I wanted were the animals. Now that's all it seems they have. With the pet cemetery I could do a theme.
> 
> Dammit I wish there were more pics. I have no clue what I want and it's SO hard to tell what's going to sell out.


I'm in the same boat! I have three pieces I am going to first that are a must see, then who knows!!


----------



## Lucy08

I double check BBL Facebook, she does have the cat listed for $7.99. All she says is "cat laying down" and it's a votive holder. 

Oh, I did see "dying to see you" on the credit card machine this afternoon. But it was fuzzy and only his face. I'm not excited by it!


----------



## SalemWitch

Lucy08 said:


> I double check BBL Facebook, she does have the cat listed for $7.99. All she says is "cat laying down" and it's a votive holder.
> 
> Oh, I did see "dying to see you" on the credit card machine this afternoon. But it was fuzzy and only his face. I'm not excited by it!


Hmm, so did it remind you of "dead eye"? I love "dead eye"!


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> Hmm, so did it remind you of "dead eye"? I love "dead eye"!


No, not at all! Look was totally different, just a regular Boney man with light up eyes. If that makes sense! 

I haven't purchased any of the LED pieces, any of the ones I have seen in person were a hot glue mess!


----------



## grandma lise

halloweenqueen31 said:


> graves dug is a jar holder, and so, it's pretty big, where the single figure pieces are smaller and are votive or tea light holders, so that is the reason with the prices.. and the cat isn't 7.99 but 17.99. and he's bigger than the dog. I sure hope there's coupons too. I may cry.


halloweenqueen31, the $7.99 pricing for the cat doesn't sound right for the reasons you gave. I'm assuming the $17.99 price is from someone "in the know". Thank you!

Coupon availability is going to greatly affect my purchase strategy too. I prefer to make all my "must have" purchases on the day of the party, in store, but that won't be possible this year without coupons, and with three 2014 pieces that are "available online only".

Yankee Candle Corporate has been trying to control the release of information since 2010, I think. I'll have to think about that more, maybe do a little research.

Fewer information releases and coupons has resulted in a triad of frustration, fear, and resentment, even more so than previous years. Store employees are getting pounded by customer's pleas for information and alternately by Corporate's threats of firing. And customers are frustrated with both store employees and Yankee Candle Corporate.

It's a little worse every year. I don't know _why_ Yankee Candle Corporate does it. Hallmark's been in business far longer than Yankee Candle and they freely share product information ahead of time about their collectables, including sneak peaks for the _following_ year. 

All that said, I will persevere, and if production quality is better this year, I'll be a lot happier! 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

I saw the catalog pics when mysterious one was kind enough to post for us yesterday - thanks so much mysterious one! - looks like we scooped BBL on FB (he, he!). I have to say - I adore the pet cemetery. The fence looks metal and the lil gravestones w/diff pets on top - ingenious! The quality of the piece also looks improved from the pieces of last year, which is promising. $60 is a tuff price to swallow - esp w/o a coupon (COUPONS!!!!!!) - but not sure I can pass on that or wait til the 4th. I agree with others about the bus - I deplore the flat figures. But I did buy the train last year, so who am I to discriminate - I'm an equal opportunity boney lover and all about diversity - so I suppose I can welcome these flat boneys into my collection if I must. But - as hard as it is - I will have to limit myself at the preview. I usually buy the entire line on day one and save 150 to 200 using multiple coupons, which my store allows. I will not sacrifice that 150 to 200 for 2 days of waiting if there is no coupon (COUPONS!!!!!). Besides, I saw most pieces hanging around the store all season last year. I'm just not that concerned that they will be gone anymore. Unless something is diff this year, I'm sure there shouldn't be much trouble finding the pieces I don't by on preview day a couple days later, or at least later in the season, when we can use a coupon (COUPONS!!!)....
But the pet cemetery - esp where it is an online exclusive - must have on day one
PS. COUPONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I stopped by late this week and talked with the salesperson. We talked about the party and she said last year people went running into the store grabbing as much stuff as possible. I'll wait a day or two to stop by, plus she gave me a coupon for $10 off a $35 purchase. We have a few Boneys, but I really like collecting the Halloween candles.


----------



## Mae

My husband starts a new job working in the mall with our local YC Weds. I'm going to see if I can talk him into going around to see if they are planning to open early Saturday. He has zero interest in Boneys but thinks my obsession is "cute" and "lets" me keep them out all year. Like he has a choice.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mae said:


> My husband starts a new job working in the mall with our local YC Weds. I'm going to see if I can talk him into going around to see if they are planning to open early Saturday. He has zero interest in Boneys but thinks my obsession is "cute" and "lets" me keep them out all year. Like he has a choice.


awwww. he IS adorable.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> I saw the catalog pics when mysterious one was kind enough to post for us yesterday - thanks so much mysterious one! - looks like we scooped BBL on FB (he, he!). I have to say - I adore the pet cemetery. The fence looks metal and the lil gravestones w/diff pets on top - ingenious! The quality of the piece also looks improved from the pieces of last year, which is promising. $60 is a tuff price to swallow - esp w/o a coupon (COUPONS!!!!!!) - but not sure I can pass on that or wait til the 4th. I agree with others about the bus - I deplore the flat figures. But I did buy the train last year, so who am I to discriminate - I'm an equal opportunity boney lover and all about diversity - so I suppose I can welcome these flat boneys into my collection if I must. But - as hard as it is - I will have to limit myself at the preview. I usually buy the entire line on day one and save 150 to 200 using multiple coupons, which my store allows. I will not sacrifice that 150 to 200 for 2 days of waiting if there is no coupon (COUPONS!!!!!). Besides, I saw most pieces hanging around the store all season last year. I'm just not that concerned that they will be gone anymore. Unless something is diff this year, I'm sure there shouldn't be much trouble finding the pieces I don't by on preview day a couple days later, or at least later in the season, when we can use a coupon (COUPONS!!!)....
> But the pet cemetery - esp where it is an online exclusive - must have on day one
> PS. COUPONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


the figures on the bus don't appear flat to me...they look like bas relief. I wouldn't want them 3d--they'd be far too easy to snap off. I think they are fine.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> My husband starts a new job working in the mall with our local YC Weds. I'm going to see if I can talk him into going around to see if they are planning to open early Saturday. He has zero interest in Boneys but thinks my obsession is "cute" and "lets" me keep them out all year. Like he has a choice.


Does he have a brother? LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## weenbaby

I think my husband would rather me buy boneys once a year than handbags ALL year. Actually I am very proud of myself. I have totally allowed myself to get over my bag obsession and decided that I don't need anymore. When boneys are over I'm going to go for hallmark ornaments. I want an entire tree filled with hallmark. LOL.


----------



## Serpentia

Mae said:


> My husband starts a new job working in the mall with our local YC Weds. I'm going to see if I can talk him into going around to see if they are planning to open early Saturday. He has zero interest in Boneys but thinks my obsession is "cute" and "lets" me keep them out all year. Like he has a choice.


Its so adorable when they think they can control what you do! Awwwwwwwww


----------



## grandma lise

weenbaby, Hallmark has lots of Halloween ornaments too - (and Yulelog is also a great site for everything Hallmark, particularly for Christmas)...

http://www.yulelog.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=265123#Post265123

This one, Sweet Skull, is one of my three favorites this year... http://shop.hallmark.com/halloween/...prefn1=holiday&prefv1=Halloween+10/31&start=1

Lisa


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I think my husband would rather me buy boneys once a year than handbags ALL year. Actually I am very proud of myself. I have totally allowed myself to get over my bag obsession and decided that I don't need anymore. When boneys are over I'm going to go for hallmark ornaments. I want an entire tree filled with hallmark. LOL.


I love Hallmark Ornaments too!


----------



## ninababy100109

wickedwillingwench said:


> the figures on the bus don't appear flat to me...they look like bas relief. I wouldn't want them 3d--they'd be far too easy to snap off. I think they are fine.


I hear you WWW. I guess I was a lil off in my assessment as flat, but I do prefer the dimensional figures. I like the "flat" children riding the bus. But I would prefer the bus drivers head/arm was actually coming out the window 3D style. Same with the train. I mean it would be amazing if all the bus riders were 3D and you could see inside from the top or something like that. But I think that would be asking for wayyy too much. This isn't Lladro or the Danbury Mint after all....ha!


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> Does he have a brother? LOLOLOLOL.


LOL! Sadly no.


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> weenbaby, Hallmark has lots of Halloween ornaments too - (and Yulelog is also a great site for everything Hallmark, particularly for Christmas)...
> 
> http://www.yulelog.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=265123#Post265123
> 
> This one, Sweet Skull, is one of my three favorites this year... http://shop.hallmark.com/halloween/...prefn1=holiday&prefv1=Halloween+10/31&start=1
> 
> Lisa


I just picked that one up yesterday while I was running around. I love it! 
I really love sugar skulls and day of the dead imagery. My husband and I have matching sugar skull tattoos =)


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03, I've never collected Day of the Dead items. Our store sold out of Sweet Skull before their release date so didn't get to see it. I was disappointed but took a chance and ordered it online. So glad I did. I think it's my favorite Halloween ornament this year!

You could use yours or your husband's tattoo as an avatar!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> sanura03, I've never collected Day of the Dead items. Our store sold out of Sweet Skull before their release date so didn't get to see it. I was disappointed but took a chance and ordered it online. So glad I did. I think it's my favorite Halloween ornament this year!
> 
> You could use yours or your husband's tattoo as an avatar!
> 
> Lisa


I went in to our local Hallmark a week or two ago to get this years happy Halloween pumpkin ornament and that one. I got the pumpkin but couldn't find the skull at all so I asked the lady at the register if they carried it and she just gave me a blank stare until I clarified that it was a Halloween ornament and then I got "Oh, I don't carry THOSE." with a look =(
Luckily they had it at the Hallmark in the mall I went to yesterday for YC reconnaissance =)

That's a sweet idea about the avatar. I also have a halloween cupcake tattooed on my foot, unfortunately it's much plainer than the one in my avatar photo, which I didn't find until a couple of years later, but I still love it. I hope to have a Halloween sleeve someday. =)


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> sanura03, I've never collected Day of the Dead items. Our store sold out of Sweet Skull before their release date so didn't get to see it. I was disappointed but took a chance and ordered it online. So glad I did. I think it's my favorite Halloween ornament this year!
> 
> You could use yours or your husband's tattoo as an avatar!
> 
> Lisa


Isn't it funny how the demand of an item is so different in different places. I saw that skull at Hallmark this afternoon, they still had plenty! I do always fill out a wish list for Hallmark ornaments to make sure I get what I want. They will let you add Halloween ornaments to it as well!


----------



## weenbaby

I love that skull. I want to start collecting all the different sets (Harry Potter,Twilight etc) and do a themed tree. This year I could totally do Harry potter. I could crochet garland that looks like the house scarves and make golden snitches. OMG my brain is going crazy now. I love you people. LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks for sharing the skull link-- love it! Would look great against a black tree for sure!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> I love that skull. I want to start collecting all the different sets (Harry Potter,Twilight etc) and do a themed tree. This year I could totally do Harry potter. I could crochet garland that looks like the house scarves and make golden snitches. OMG my brain is going crazy now. I love you people. LOL.


Ohhhh if you do this you MUST post a picture!!!! pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## redsea

As far as Hallmark ornaments go for Halloween, I got the "This is Halloween" (Nightmare Before Christmas), Frosty Halloween Fun, and Happy Halloween #2. I love how they have Halloween keepsakes, they are all so wonderful. The snoopy, skull, and spider cupcake are amazing too!


----------



## weenbaby

Unfortunately some of the ornaments look super expensive ($70 for Hagrid?) 

I can see what I can come up with without blowing all my money on Harry Potter limited ornaments. 

I LOVE Harry Potter and I'm totally dorky about it too. LOL.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

sanura03 said:


> I just picked that one up yesterday while I was running around. I love it!
> I really love sugar skulls and day of the dead imagery. My husband and I have matching sugar skull tattoos =)


How fun!!! Those skull ornaments are a must have - thanks for sharing! I love sugar skulls too. Definitely considering a tattoo in the future. Do you have pics of your matching tattoos? I'd love to see. Check out the sugar skull makeup I did on myself this past Halloween!


----------



## weenbaby

I've always wanted a mini tree too. I could totally do NBC. That would work with Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## grandma lise

weenbaby, I feel you're pain. I also am a Harry Potter nerd. Still back collecting Harry Potter ornaments, and now thinking about starting to back collect Nightmare Before Christmas. Sounds like you're referring to the Hallmark 2009 "Harry! Happy Birthday!" ornament. It probably was the first HP ornament I collected the year of its release. It was very popular at the time. I also want to see your trees!

BoNeYbRiT715, your make up, embellishments, wig, and jewelry are fantastic. Love it!

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

I already have an idea for golden snitches. 

Ok I'll stop talking about Christmas. Bring on the boneys!


----------



## grandma lise

Does anyone remember if they have other Halloween items at the party too?

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Does anyone remember if they have other Halloween items at the party too?
> 
> Lisa


I think witches were mentioned. And I swear I saw something about black cats, the lady at my store today doesn't remember seeing any tho!


----------



## Spookywolf

ninababy100109 said:


> I hear you WWW. I guess I was a lil off in my assessment as flat, but I do prefer the dimensional figures. I like the "flat" children riding the bus. But I would prefer the bus drivers head/arm was actually coming out the window 3D style. Same with the train. I mean it would be amazing if all the bus riders were 3D and you could see inside from the top or something like that. But I think that would be asking for wayyy too much. This isn't Lladro or the Danbury Mint after all....ha!


I understand what Ninababy is saying about this. The bus isn't bad, but I just wish they could have made it open - at least in the front where the driver sits, like with the window down and a dimensional figure sitting inside. I'm thinking back to the designs they did for the cars in 08 and 09. I loved those. But those are probably much more expensive to make now than they were. The lights on the bus make it more interesting, I'd like to see it in action. I'm on the fence about it, but with the mention of a football player on the list, that would be a perfect go together. Did anybody get the dimensions of how big this thing is? I hope they put the Boneys online earlier and not wait til the morning of the preview party as some rumors have stated.


----------



## Spookywolf

Argh...there's a Boney Bunch curse brewing on this thread! First Myerman's car breaks down and now my dryer. Just conked out this afternoon while I'm happily reading away on the Forum. The first thing out of my mouth was, "NO not this week, I have Boney Bunch to buy on Saturday!!"  So beware all. There are Boney Gremlins loose on the Forum. If something breaks in your house, you'll know why!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

weenbaby said:


> I love that skull. I want to start collecting all the different sets (Harry Potter,Twilight etc) and do a themed tree. This year I could totally do Harry potter. I could crochet garland that looks like the house scarves and make golden snitches. OMG my brain is going crazy now. I love you people. LOL.


I have all of the twilight ornaments lol I also ADORE the sugar skull! The pics online don't do it justice. I still need to pick up the harry potter and frank ornament. I'm also going to fight the crowd for the zero ornament on the 4th of October.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I have all of the twilight ornaments lol I also ADORE the sugar skull! The pics online don't do it justice. I still need to pick up the harry potter and frank ornament. I'm also going to fight the crowd for the zero ornament on the 4th of October.


I'll be right there with you on Oct 4, Mrs. Frankenstein! I bought a lot of Halloween ornaments at Hallmark this year including the NBC of Jack next to the fountain. I HAVE to have Zero. He's a must!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Argh...there's a Boney Bunch curse brewing on this thread! First Myerman's car breaks down and now my dryer. Just conked out this afternoon while I'm happily reading away on the Forum. The first thing out of my mouth was, "NO not this week, I have Boney Bunch to buy on Saturday!!"  So beware all. There are Boney Gremlins loose on the Forum. If something breaks in your house, you'll know why!


Oh no! That's not good!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I have all of the twilight ornaments lol I also ADORE the sugar skull! The pics online don't do it justice. I still need to pick up the harry potter and frank ornament. I'm also going to fight the crowd for the zero ornament on the 4th of October.



Go fill out a wish list, they will pull the ornament and set it aside for you before they put any out on the floor. That is, if we're still talking about Hallmark.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be right there with you on Oct 4, Mrs. Frankenstein! I bought a lot of Halloween ornaments at Hallmark this year including the NBC of Jack next to the fountain. I HAVE to have Zero. He's a must!


Someone said they would only have TWO at every store. iyaya If its not YC trying to put me in an early grave its limited edition ornaments lol 
Knock on wood, I haven't had any issues with disgruntled Hallmark employees  and I'm forever getting rewards points and $ of $$ coupons from them in my email. ahem Yankee Candle


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Lucy08 said:


> Go fill out a wish list, they will pull the ornament and set it aside for you before they put any out on the floor. That is, if we're still talking about Hallmark.


Oh snap! They'll do that for a limited edition!? O.O ahhhhhhhhhh *runs into wall*


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Go fill out a wish list, they will pull the ornament and set it aside for you before they put any out on the floor. That is, if we're still talking about Hallmark.


My store wouldn't let me put Zero on the wish list because he's a limited release, or something like that. I'll have to fight the crowd too.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lucy08 said:


> I think witches were mentioned. And I swear I saw something about black cats, the lady at my store today doesn't remember seeing any tho!


 I really want some awesome witch stuff.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be right there with you on Oct 4, Mrs. Frankenstein! I bought a lot of Halloween ornaments at Hallmark this year including the NBC of Jack next to the fountain. I HAVE to have Zero. He's a must!


There's a zero ornament coming out?? I haven't seen it! I am planning on picking up the jack ornament, I just haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> My store wouldn't let me put Zero on the wish list because he's a limited release, or something like that. I'll have to fight the crowd too.


Oh that stinks!!!! I never paid attention if any of mine were limited, they just put them all on my list. I've never had an issue!


----------



## witchyone

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I really want some awesome witch stuff.


Me too! I'm excited to see what it looks like! I'm trying to work out my budget so that I can fit in some witch things, too.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I really want some awesome witch stuff.



I just hope it's not too cutesy, I don't mind a little cute (like the boney's) but don't like it when it looks like it is marketed to children.


----------



## Spookywolf

Yep, here he is. YC could learn a thing or two from Hallmark about the proper way to promote sales. This isn't even released yet but we have the picture. And because I've seen it and had time to really really want it, now I HAVE to buy it! That's how ya do it.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Oh snap! They'll do that for a limited edition!? O.O ahhhhhhhhhh *runs into wall*


Here's the wish list, is it on there? 

http://www.hallmark.com/hallmark-resources/KOC-2014fit/pdf/2014_InStore_WishList.pdf


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lucy08 said:


> I just hope it's not too cutesy, I don't mind a little cute (like the boney's) but don't like it when it looks like it is marketed to children.


Exactly!! I'm hoping for some good stuff but like everything else this year there is no info. Driving me crazy!!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Exactly!! I'm hoping for some good stuff but like everything else this year there is no info. Driving me crazy!!


I'm to the point where I am beyond annoyed about the whole hush hush nonsense. It's candle accessories, not government secrets. I know it's not rational to be this bent out of shape over it all, but I am!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Yep, here he is. YC could learn a thing or two from Hallmark about the proper way to promote sales. This isn't even released yet but we have the picture. And because I've seen it and had time to really really want it, now I HAVE to buy it! That's how ya do it.
> 
> View attachment 205113


I love this one.....and how can I not get him since I already have Jack? LOL


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lucy08 said:


> I'm to the point where I am beyond annoyed about the whole hush hush nonsense. It's candle accessories, not government secrets. I know it's not rational to be this bent out of shape over it all, but I am!


It is pretty aggravating. I was telling my friend about the whole thing and she has no knowledge of Boneys and she thought it was ridiculous. Haha. Everything is on lockdown. I still can't believe less than a week and I still can't plan a shopping list.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I did a NBC tree last year. I was soooooo pissed off because I waited for two years to buy the Disney store Jack's head ornaments. I ended up paying like $64 for them on ebay and then the following October Disney re-released them for $34 lol I was LIVID. But you live, you learn.


----------



## weenbaby

OMG THERE IS A ZERO???
Must go fight the crowd! I wonder how popular they are this year?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I think you're good as long as you're not in it for the Birds of Song? or something along those lines. At the premiere I went to that was the first ones to go. I've never in my life seen as many people drop hard cash on ornaments lol It was an experience.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'm to the point where I am beyond annoyed about the whole hush hush nonsense. It's candle accessories, not government secrets. I know it's not rational to be this bent out of shape over it all, but I am!


That seems to be the general opinion this year about the "keep em in the dark" routine. My concern is that if they keep this up, there's going to be an incident in the store of somebody getting pushed in the fervor to run to the back of the store to snatch up Boney Bunch pieces, or someone will knock into a big display of glassware or something and sue. It's just not good business to manipulate your fan base in this manner. One of these days it's going to backfire on them. We spend hundreds of dollars on these things every year and make YC a lot of money. I think the loyal Boney customers deserve a little more respect from the corporate level. If I'm not mistaken (I'm not a member) but I think Hallmark even offers a preview the evening before their sale for their ornamant club members, I think it may even be after hours so it's calm and quiet and enjoyable. That would be so much better than fighting a crowd that's just that bit more aggravated because they don't have any info. I'm seeing a lot of people making a mad dash to grab everything on Saturday so they can decide at their leisure from their baskets, leaving a whole lot of empty shelves. That's IF we even have coupons by then.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I love this one.....and how can I not get him since I already have Jack? LOL


Exactly!


----------



## maxthedog

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Someone said they would only have TWO at every store. iyaya If its not YC trying to put me in an early grave its limited edition ornaments lol
> Knock on wood, I haven't had any issues with disgruntled Hallmark employees  and I'm forever getting rewards points and $ of $$ coupons from them in my email. ahem Yankee Candle



Without scrolling through, I apologize in advance, but wait what's this Zero ornament you guys are talking about released on October 4?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

When did the coupons come out last year?


----------



## Guest

Zero is not on the wish list. I went into my Hallmark store and asked the manager if he could set aside a Zero ornament for me when they come in. He said absolutely not, they cannot do that with the limited edition ornaments.


----------



## Guest

It's a limited edition ornament that is coming out on the October 4th holiday open house weekend. It's called Jack's Peculiar Pet.


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> Without scrolling through, I apologize in advance, but wait what's this Zero ornament you guys are talking about released on October 4?


I posted a pic of him. It's two pages back toward the bottom.


----------



## maxthedog

Thanks HalloweenEve...guess there's another day we need to make sure to be up and at the store early lol


----------



## Lucy08

HalloweenEve30 said:


> Zero is not on the wish list. I went into my Hallmark store and asked the manager if he could set aside a Zero ornament for me when they come in. He said absolutely not, they cannot do that with the limited edition ornaments.


That is such a bummer!!! Hopefully everyone here can find one! A couple years ago I searched far and wide for the mayor, finally found a ton of him in a bigger store (I live out in the middle of nowhere) and the paint job was so bad I passed on him.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Did any of y'all ever get the $5 voucher from YC for the rewards program? When I signed up it said that I only needed 7k points to redeem it, but then whenever I reached 7k, it bumped the threshold up to 10k! Buttholes


----------



## maxthedog

I saw, thank you for posting! I just didn't know what the event was, now I do and want to check it out..thanks!!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> That seems to be the general opinion this year about the "keep em in the dark" routine. My concern is that if they keep this up, there's going to be an incident in the store of somebody getting pushed in the fervor to run to the back of the store to snatch up Boney Bunch pieces, or someone will knock into a big display of glassware or something and sue. It's just not good business to manipulate your fan base in this manner. One of these days it's going to backfire on them. We spend hundreds of dollars on these things every year and make YC a lot of money. I think the loyal Boney customers deserve a little more respect from the corporate level. If I'm not mistaken (I'm not a member) but I think Hallmark even offers a preview the evening before their sale for their ornamant club members, I think it may even be after hours so it's calm and quiet and enjoyable. That would be so much better than fighting a crowd that's just that bit more aggravated because they don't have any info. I'm seeing a lot of people making a mad dash to grab everything on Saturday so they can decide at their leisure from their baskets, leaving a whole lot of empty shelves. That's IF we even have coupons by then.


Exactly! It's going to be a three ring circus and I will put money on it that things are going to get out of hand. My store is super tiny, in a super tiny mall, and it just dozens hold more than a half dozen people comfortably. Last year I didn't get there before they opened, unadvertised 9am opening. But the year before I did, and there was only 4 of us waiting by the time they did open. So, we'll see!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yeah my store is small too. I don't even like going in there on a normal day, so I can only imagine how paranoid I'll be on Boney day.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Did any of y'all ever get the $5 voucher from YC for the rewards program? When I signed up it said that I only needed 7k points to redeem it, but then whenever I reached 7k, it bumped the threshold up to 10k! Buttholes


I never got mine !


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Did any of y'all ever get the $5 voucher from YC for the rewards program? When I signed up it said that I only needed 7k points to redeem it, but then whenever I reached 7k, it bumped the threshold up to 10k! Buttholes


I did get mine, once I got all signed up I had an email saying I had a voucher. No clue how I earned it, tho!


----------



## redsea

I have gotten two since early April. 

Customer service should be able to help you out, or maybe it is in your spam folder?


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> That is such a bummer!!! Hopefully everyone here can find one! A couple years ago I searched far and wide for the mayor, finally found a ton of him in a bigger store (I live out in the middle of nowhere) and the paint job was so bad I passed on him.


I had to buy mine from Ebay. It came with his hat snapped off.  Oh the perils of Ebay shopping!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

YC is like the Grinch that stole Halloween for me atm. I'm not sure if I should be contacting them  jkjk


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I had to buy mine from Ebay. It came with his hat snapped off.  Oh the perils of Ebay shopping!


My Bone White!!! (Cries) (dies a little inside!) LOL


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

redsea said:


> I have gotten two since early April.
> 
> Customer service should be able to help you out, or maybe it is in your spam folder?


I called customer service and they had no clue what I was talking about. They said once I reached 10,000 I would get one.


----------



## redsea

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> YC is like the Grinch that stole Halloween for me atm. I'm not sure if I should be contacting them  jkjk


Well, tomorrow is Monday, so maybe they can redeem themselves! It appears (at least to me) that they change up things on Mondays, let's hope tomorrow is no different!


----------



## myerman82

I was out of town today and stopped at the mall. The employees at that Yankee Candle were very nice. They gave me the fall catalog and talked Boney Bunch with me. They said they have heard nothing about a coupon for release day. I did see a sign out front that said special deals Saturday August 2 only so maybe they will have something that day only. I saw Drop Dead Gorgeous and I must say she is a must have for me. She's not Victorian at all but her pose, stance, everything reminds me of a certain "Supermodel" LOL Maybe I can put her with the Boney cars and she can be "Drag Racing" LOL


----------



## redsea

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I called customer service and they had no clue what I was talking about. They said once I reached 10,000 I would get one.


Oh no, I am sorry to hear that.  So you reached 10,000 and didn't get one?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I had to buy mine from Ebay. It came with his hat snapped off.  Oh the perils of Ebay shopping!


All of the ornaments that year were badly done. If I remember correctly that was the year I got my son the Shoer Hero Squad ornament, I had to one everyone they had to find a decent one. They all looked like a preschooler painted them.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

My YC needs some estrogen in it. So far I've only encountered dudes, and they aren't overly happy about much. Unless it's the bacon candle.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I was out of town today and stopped at the mall. The employees at that Yankee Candle were very nice. They gave me the fall catalog and talked Boney Bunch with me. They said they have heard nothing about a coupon for release day. I did see a sign out front that said special deals Saturday August 2 only so maybe they will have something that day only. I saw Drop Dead Gorgeous and I must say she is a must have for me. She's not Victorian at all but her pose, stance, everything reminds me of a certain "Supermodel" LOL Maybe I can put her with the Boney cars and she can be "Drag Racing" LOL


I think the "special deal" is the candy dish. Thanks for the info, she is on my list of must see!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

grandma lise said:


> BoNeYbRiT715, your make up, embellishments, wig, and jewelry are fantastic. Love it!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks! I had so much fun doing my makeup and making my necklace/earrings. The wig is to die for. The pics don't do it justice. I'd love any other excuse to wear it. HEY! I should be that crazy person who wears it on Saturday to the preview party! My husband def. won't accompany me if I do that though. lol.


----------



## redsea

I was just browsing Boney items online and came across the 2010 Haunted Mansion/2010 Spooky Cottage! Do you guys have those two? This is the first time I have heard of them.


----------



## Spookywolf

I need a $20 off 45 to afford the Pet Cemetery!!! I'm about ready to try a photoshop bootleg deal on an expired coupon and see what happens! (just kidding!!)


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I think the "special deal" is the candy dish. Thanks for the info, she is on my list of must see!


If that is the only special deal then I will order my must have pieces online and go to the Preview Party to see what other stuff they have. This may not be a big Boney Bunch year for me if coupons aren't there. I'm fine with getting must haves and waiting on others to save a little money with coupons.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I need a $20 off 45 to afford the Pet Cemetery!!! I'm about ready to try a photoshop bootleg deal on an expired coupon and see what happens! (just kidding!!)


Tell me about it! The pet cemetery seems amazing.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> If that is the only special deal then I will order my must have pieces online and go to the Preview Party to see what other stuff they have. This may not be a big Boney Bunch year for me if coupons aren't there. I'm fine with getting must haves and waiting on others to save a little money with coupons.


Right there with you, hopefully they will surprise us with a coupon early that morning!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

redsea said:


> Oh no, I am sorry to hear that.  So you reached 10,000 and didn't get one?


No my points aren't adding on my account. They said its new in our area and call them back by Friday.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If that is the only special deal then I will order my must have pieces online and go to the Preview Party to see what other stuff they have. This may not be a big Boney Bunch year for me if coupons aren't there. I'm fine with getting must haves and waiting on others to save a little money with coupons.


I think the vultures are going to be taking advantage of us this year even more because they see we are going to wait for coupons. So we know what their plan is........... grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I was just browsing Boney items online and came across the 2010 Haunted Mansion/2010 Spooky Cottage! Do you guys have those two? This is the first time I have heard of them.


Yes, they came out in 2010. One was a jar holder and the other was a tart butner. They did not fly off the shelves in 2010 but they have gone up in price and if you find one under $50 grab it.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> If that is the only special deal then I will order my must have pieces online and go to the Preview Party to see what other stuff they have. This may not be a big Boney Bunch year for me if coupons aren't there. I'm fine with getting must haves and waiting on others to save a little money with coupons.


here, here! Coupons dictate all for me. Might be a sad preview party if coupons don't surface, at least for YC's wallet...


----------



## redsea

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> No my points aren't adding on my account. They said its new in our area and call them back by Friday.


Oh, I see. I hope they fix this for you before the Boneys come. You give your email/phone number, right (when you check out)?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I think the vultures are going to be taking advantage of us this year even more because they see we are going to wait for coupons. So we know what their plan is........... grrrrrrrrrrrr.


I wonder if Yankee Candle thinks we will just tag along for the ride this season. The fact that a lot of the Boney Bunches aren't really selling on ebay should tell them something. Yes they are still popular but without a coupon they may have a problem. If these things were cheaper I would not have a problem but we are paying premium prices for them these days. Pretty soon, only the rich with be able to afford them.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

redsea said:


> Oh, I see. I hope they fix this for you before the Boneys come. You give your email/phone number, right (when you check out)?


Yes and yes. I have my receipts so we shall see. Most likely it will get sorted after the party but it doesn't matter cause without a coupon I will get bare minimum til there is one. There's always other things I can buy for halloween  I bought my first few spooky town pieces with a coupon and had time to view the pieces I wanted and plan accordingly. While I have no Boneys to look at I find myself looking at other halloween decor and purchasing. Sorry yankee


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I wonder if Yankee Candle thinks we will just tag along for the ride this season. The fact that a lot of the Boney Bunches aren't really selling on ebay should tell them something. Yes they are still popular but without a coupon they may have a problem. If these things were cheaper I would not have a problem but we are paying premium prices for them these days. Pretty soon, only the rich with be able to afford them.


I have a funny feeling that they will still sell like hot cakes next weekend coupon or not. I think they know the demand is high and they are trying to see how high they can go with pricing and still sell them.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Yes and yes. I have my receipts so we shall see. Most likely it will get sorted after the party but it doesn't matter cause without a coupon I will get bare minimum til there is one. There's always other things I can buy for halloween  I bought my first few spooky town pieces with a coupon and had time to view the pieces I wanted and plan accordingly. While I have no Boneys to look at I find myself looking at other halloween decor and purchasing. Sorry yankee


The way I see it, if we are stuck paying full price, get your must have pieces online. That way you get a box to store it in too. If the paint is bad just call Yankee Candle and they should exchange it or take it to the store for a better looking piece. If we all do this and send a message to Yankee Candle then they might get a clue. My store is grateful for the sale but no if I have to pay full price. I rather pay the $5 in shipping and get a box for each piece. Yankee Candle, what are you smoking this year?....and why aren't you sharing? LOL


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I have a funny feeling that they will still sell like hot cakes next weekend coupon or not. I think they know the demand is high and they are trying to see how high they can go with pricing and still sell them.


If that is the case then good for them. Even I have a limit on what I will spend on my collectables. If they want to start catering to rich people that's fine. I will still buy what I can afford and that's it.


----------



## grandma lise

redsea said:


> I was just browsing Boney items online and came across the 2010 Haunted Mansion/2010 Spooky Cottage! Do you guys have those two? This is the first time I have heard of them.


Yes, I have both. At the time I kind of didn't like them, but I got them anyway because I only bought half the 2009 collection during their release year, and I paid big time for that mistake! 

The thing I've learned about the Boney Bunch is that if it's a character or vehicle or building, get it the year it comes out and figure it out later. 

For building Boney Bunch displays, black sillouetes of haunted houses work really well and are easy to store... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-2-YA...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item233e186c6d These came in three sizes, but a variation of these are sold at a variety of stores each year too. Don't pay these prices, try to find something local. Just needs to be black, not necessarily brand name. 

The larger black metal YC mansions/haunted houses are nice too if you have the storage and display space... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c835e99db Each year, YC comes out with a similar or new one in the $50 - $60 range, so buy this one new from Yankee Candle directly online for $5 shipping. We'll see the one for this year when the Boney Bunch goes online. 

Are the ceramic Boney Bunch houses from 2010 worth the money they go for now? Maybe, maybe not. I have to list everything I want and prioritize each year.

So many difficult decisions, I know...especially this time of year!

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Yes, I have both. At the time I kind of didn't like them, but I got them anyway because I only bought half the 2009 collection during their release year, and I paid big time for that mistake!
> 
> The thing I've learned about the Boney Bunch is that if it's a character or vehicle or building, get it the year it comes out and figure it out later.
> 
> For building Boney Bunch displays, black sillouetes of haunted houses work really well and are easy to store... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-2-YA...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item233e186c6d These came in three sizes, but a variation of these are sold at a variety of stores each year too. Don't pay these prices, try to find something local. Just needs to be black, not necessarily brand name.
> 
> The larger black metal YC mansions/haunted houses are nice too if you have the storage and display space... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c835e99db Each year, YC comes out with a similar or new one in the $50 - $60 range, so buy this one new from Yankee Candle directly online for $5 shipping. We'll see the one for this year when the Boney Bunch goes online.
> 
> Are the ceramic Boney Bunch houses from 2010 worth the money they go for now? Maybe, maybe not. I have to list everything I want and prioritize each year.
> 
> So many difficult decisions, I know...especially this time of year!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you for all the info and suggestions, Lisa. I definitely would love a Haunted House, and some of that spider web cloth they sell, I hope we see that again this year. I am thinking of focusing solely on 2014 pieces this time of year, and then heading to eBay after Halloween, as prices should hopefully be down a little bit then.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Yes, I have both. At the time I kind of didn't like them, but I got them anyway because I only bought half the 2009 collection during their release year, and I paid big time for that mistake!
> 
> The thing I've learned about the Boney Bunch is that if it's a character or vehicle or building, get it the year it comes out and figure it out later.
> 
> For building Boney Bunch displays, black sillouetes of haunted houses work really well and are easy to store... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-2-YA...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item233e186c6d These came in three sizes, but a variation of these are sold at a variety of stores each year too. Don't pay these prices, try to find something local. Just needs to be black, not necessarily brand name.
> 
> The larger black metal YC mansions/haunted houses are nice too if you have the storage and display space... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c835e99db Each year, YC comes out with a similar or new one in the $50 - $60 range, so buy this one new from Yankee Candle directly online for $5 shipping. We'll see the one for this year when the Boney Bunch goes online.
> 
> Are the ceramic Boney Bunch houses from 2010 worth the money they go for now? Maybe, maybe not. I have to list everything I want and prioritize each year.
> 
> So many difficult decisions, I know...especially this time of year!
> 
> Lisa


I thought I was the only person who did not care for those Boney Bunch ceramic mansions back in 2010. Big mistake not getting them at the time but I eventually found them for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> Yes, I have both. At the time I kind of didn't like them, but I got them anyway because I only bought half the 2009 collection during their release year, and I paid big time for that mistake!
> 
> The thing I've learned about the Boney Bunch is that if it's a character or vehicle or building, get it the year it comes out and figure it out later.
> 
> For building Boney Bunch displays, black sillouetes of haunted houses work really well and are easy to store... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-2-YA...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item233e186c6d These came in three sizes, but a variation of these are sold at a variety of stores each year too. Don't pay these prices, try to find something local. Just needs to be black, not necessarily brand name.
> 
> The larger black metal YC mansions/haunted houses are nice too if you have the storage and display space... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c835e99db Each year, YC comes out with a similar or new one in the $50 - $60 range, so buy this one new from Yankee Candle directly online for $5 shipping. We'll see the one for this year when the Boney Bunch goes online.
> 
> Are the ceramic Boney Bunch houses from 2010 worth the money they go for now? Maybe, maybe not. I have to list everything I want and prioritize each year.
> 
> So many difficult decisions, I know...especially this time of year!
> 
> Lisa


I just saw the silhouette haunted houses at the outlet store the other day for like $3. Kicking myself for not picking any up. I was just so focused on boneys. Maybe next time. I'm waiting for the manager to call me as she was going around to all the area stores to pick up their old stock. She's supposed to let me know if there are any boneys.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I like them a little bit more each year, but it took a long time. I may actually display one of them this year...not sure yet.

Redsea, if you can't find the Heritage Lace Spider Web pattern locally, this is where it is...and there are lots of other Halloween laces there too so have a look around...

http://www.heritagelace.com/store.c...Décor?Id=5723580b-a261-4f31-a22f-9e63e30f250d

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I thought I was the only person who did not care for those Boney Bunch ceramic mansions back in 2010. Big mistake not getting them at the time but I eventually found them for a very reasonable price.


I eventually want to pick them up, but they aren't something I'm willing to spend a $100 on.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> Thank you for all the info and suggestions, Lisa. I definitely would love a Haunted House, and some of that spider web cloth they sell, I hope we see that again this year. I am thinking of focusing solely on 2014 pieces this time of year, and then heading to eBay after Halloween, as prices should hopefully be down a little bit then.


I've been seeing the spiderweb cloths on ebay a lot. Usually between 10 and 15 plus shipping. But, I remember them being a lot cheaper in store last year. Although, they went almost as fast as the boneys. I'm hoping they will have more this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

So display question....for those who have or are buying Boney toppers & jar holders will you display them w/candles or by themselves?


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebel, I bought a total of 5 sets of the three haunted house sillouetes that hold 1 - 3 tea lights, mostly on sale, for a total of 15, which I store in bubble wrap in two standard file boxes. If you can get them for $3 each, I'd get two to three sets. You'll love them. They're great for building long displays down the middle of tables, or for small displays on a small table (lit) of shelf (unlit) Wish I had an outlet near me! Lucky, lucky you!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> How fun!!! Those skull ornaments are a must have - thanks for sharing! I love sugar skulls too. Definitely considering a tattoo in the future. Do you have pics of your matching tattoos? I'd love to see. Check out the sugar skull makeup I did on myself this past Halloween!


That's so cool! I love the wig and necklace!

You guys really are the best! Boney Bunch / Harry Potter / Sugar Skull nerds unite!! 

Sorry, my internet went down for a while (thanks ATT!)

But here's our sugar skull tattoos, mine's on the outside of my right calf, his is the same but with a brown background instead of blue and on his left calf.








And here are my cupcake tattoos on my feet (pictures of people's feet kinda weird me out so I tried to crop them as much as I could lmao)














And my golden snitch on my wrist:








And, just in case there are also fellow Zelda nerds here (!?)
My other wrist, Navi:








And my ankle, for my oldest son, toon Link!








Ok, hopefully the pics aren't obnoxiously huge, not trying to take over the thread! haha.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> So display question....for those who have or are buying Boney toppers & jar holders will you display them w/candles or by themselves?


I will display with candles for most of them!  Preferably, Halloween ones like Witches' Brew and Candy Corn.  Good question.


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I like them a little bit more each year, but it took a long time. I may actually display one of them this year...not sure yet.
> 
> Redsea, if you can't find the Heritage Lace Spider Web pattern locally, this is where it is...and there are lots of other Halloween laces there too so have a look around...
> 
> http://www.heritagelace.com/store.c...Décor?Id=5723580b-a261-4f31-a22f-9e63e30f250d
> 
> Lisa


Thank you! I love how you can choose color too!


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> If that is the only special deal then I will order my must have pieces online and go to the Preview Party to see what other stuff they have. This may not be a big Boney Bunch year for me if coupons aren't there. I'm fine with getting must haves and waiting on others to save a little money with coupons.


Oh, no no, they're also doing a FREE VOTIVE! Ooooh, aaaah. 
I remember when they used to do special edition mini candles for free =(


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Yep, here he is. YC could learn a thing or two from Hallmark about the proper way to promote sales. This isn't even released yet but we have the picture. And because I've seen it and had time to really really want it, now I HAVE to buy it! That's how ya do it.
> 
> View attachment 205113


Oh, I am going to need that!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> So display question....for those who have or are buying Boney toppers & jar holders will you display them w/candles or by themselves?


I used to display them all with jars, but my jar topper/holder purchase rate has far outstripped my rate of buying jar candles. Between all the kids and animals I just don't trust open flames that much haha. And I have a hard time justifying spending $20-$30 on them if I can't even use them. So some of them are displayed with jars, and some are not.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> I used to display them all with jars, but my jar topper/holder purchase rate has far outstripped my rate of buying jar candles. Between all the kids and animals I just don't trust open flames that much haha. And I have a hard time justifying spending $20-$30 on them if I can't even use them. So some of them are displayed with jars, and some are not.


I just find creative ways to add them into my display.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, just back from my local Yankee Candle store. Here's what I learned...

I have the "Save $10 on ANY Yankee Candle product purchase of $35 or more, valid August 4 - 24, 2014" flyer w/coupon, promo code SCENT. If you don't already have one, talk to your local store and ask for one. While there, also ask how it can be used beginning on the 4th. I'm glad I did... 

Something is better than nothing. This is not a good online coupon, because we have to pay $5 shipping. Best to use this one in store.

I asked when they will begin rolling out fall and Halloween. The fall candles are in, but our store is still waiting on it's shipment for Saturday so they haven't seen the Boney Bunch yet, or even the Fall catalog. I don't even think they have the invitations yet for Saturday. It sounds like there will be a just a few Halloween items in addition to the Boney Bunch on Saturday, but not much. 

Sadly, they don't yet have these Autumn Gathering votive holders yet... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-gathering/1328762 ...which are perfect for my brown, gold, and olive living room. Bummed but pressed on and made a list of other things to buy, if needed, on the off chance we have coupons on Saturday. If not, will go to plan B, C, and D in the weeks following the party.  

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Okay, just back from my local Yankee Candle store. Here's what I learned...
> 
> I have the "Save $10 on ANY Yankee Candle product purchase of $35 or more, valid August 4 - 24, 2014" flyer w/coupon, promo code SCENT. If you don't already have one, talk to your local store and ask for one. While there, also ask how it can be used beginning on the 4th. I'm glad I did...
> 
> Something is better than nothing. This is not a good online coupon, because we have to pay $5 shipping. Best to use this one in store.
> 
> I asked when they will begin rolling out fall and Halloween. The fall candles are in, but our store is still waiting on it's shipment for Saturday so they haven't seen the Boney Bunch yet, or even the Fall catalog. I don't even think they have the invitations yet for Saturday. It sounds like there will be a just a few Halloween items in addition to the Boney Bunch on Saturday, but not much.
> 
> Sadly, they don't yet have these Autumn Gathering votive holders yet... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-gathering/1328762 ...which are perfect for my brown, gold, and olive living room. Bummed but pressed on and made a list of other things to buy, if needed, on the off chance we have coupons on Saturday. If not, will go to plan B, C, and D in the weeks following the party.
> 
> Lisa


I really like those votive holders. I was at my local YC tonight too, and tried to peek in the back when they opened the door, but I couldn't see anything, darn!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I just find creative ways to add them into my display.


I use mine on candles and also in other ways.


----------



## myerman82

I have the fall catalog with the two Halloween preview pages. The more I look at the $60 pet cemetery picture the more I am realizing I can do without it. It will be near the bottom of my list unless a good coupon comes along. I feel like if I do miss out on it, it will be fine.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I use mine on candles and also in other ways.


Ummmm I don't want to know


----------



## Spookywolf

Lisa, I like those Autumn Gathering votive holders! Hope they stay around for a while, because all my money is going toward Boney Bunch and dryer repair...darn those gremlins!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Lisa, I like those Autumn Gathering votive holders! Hope they stay around for a while, because all my money is going toward Boney Bunch and dryer repair...darn those gremlins!


I'm sorry to hear about your trouble with your dryer. This year my fridge, dryer and car went out on me. Luckily, it was my landlords responsibility to fix the fridge and dryer but he dragged his feet on them. Eventually he fixed both and I am very grateful. Hopefully you get yours fixed soon.


----------



## grandma lise

I display my jar holders with YC jar candles, mostly for the color. Instead of lighting them, I put an empty, inverted, clear poly tea light cup over the wick, then put a second tea light on top and light, usually with a illuma-lid on the jar. I know that's hard to picture. When I begin decorating, I'll take a picture. I mostly burn votives or melt tarts for fragrance so I don't have to monitor the jar candles for tunneling and smoking wicks.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> I display my jar holders with YC jar candles, mostly for the color. Instead of lighting them, I put an empty, inverted, clear poly tea light cup over the wick, then put a second tea light on top and light, usually with a illuma-lid on the jar. I know that's hard to picture. When I begin decorating, I'll take a picture. I mostly burn votives or melt tarts for fragrance so I don't have to monitor the jar candles for tunneling and smoking wicks.
> 
> Lisa


That is a great idea. I noticed that my candle stock are mostly holiday type scenes so I'm excited to purchase more fall and Halloween candles this year. I tend to go through those faster than others.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf and myerman, you're not alone. Our TV died last week. Because it's not a car or dryer, I'm going to wait until December to replace it. I think we have an extra, smaller TV that we can use for now. I'm not buying much this year, but the Boney Bunch continues to be one of my guilty pleasures. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> I display my jar holders with YC jar candles, mostly for the color. Instead of lighting them, I put an empty, inverted, clear poly tea light cup over the wick, then put a second tea light on top and light, usually with a illuma-lid on the jar. I know that's hard to picture. When I begin decorating, I'll take a picture. I mostly burn votives or melt tarts for fragrance so I don't have to monitor the jar candles for tunneling and smoking wicks.
> 
> Lisa


I will look forward to everyone's pictures! I will post some of my own too (and hopefully of my store and how they look for Boney day!). I really love Illuma-Lids, there is so much variety. The Boney lid from last year is too cute---I like the "have no fun" part! LOL


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Hey ya’ll! I found this forum when I was searching for any information for this year’s Boney Bunch….which seems like a whole lot of nothing as far as Yankee Candle is going. But I’ve still got some hope that this year will turn around; We’ve only got 6 days left! And I am glad to see that there are other people as excited as I am! 

Next year will probably be different. I can only imagine how many angry and frustrated store managers there are right now, not only having their jobs threatened but also having scores of unhappy customers. Not to mention they are probably somewhat nervous that their store might turn into an after-Thanksgiving Day sale nightmare on Saturday. Hopefully it will get back to corporate and they will alter the preview next year. 

A second reason why I am posting is because I have two of the 2008 lady with the spider web dress. So I really don’t need two so if anyone is interested, I am selling one. I’m trying to by-pass the ebay route cause I don’t want some jerk trying to resell it for higher. And I don’t need an answer right away; I figure we are all kind of in the same boat about not knowing how much we are spending this year…. And it's not my lively hood, so if someone wants to buy it in, October or whenever, that's cool.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your trouble with your dryer. This year my fridge, dryer and car went out on me. Luckily, it was my landlords responsibility to fix the fridge and dryer but he dragged his feet on them. Eventually he fixed both and I am very grateful. Hopefully you get yours fixed soon.


Thanks friend.  These things always hit when I have plans to spend money, of course! But it won't stop me from buying some Boneys!



grandma lise said:


> I display my jar holders with YC jar candles, mostly for the color. Instead of lighting them, I put an empty, inverted, clear poly tea light cup over the wick, then put a second tea light on top and light, usually with a illuma-lid on the jar. I know that's hard to picture. When I begin decorating, I'll take a picture. I mostly burn votives or melt tarts for fragrance so I don't have to monitor the jar candles for tunneling and smoking wicks.
> 
> Lisa


Wonderful suggestion!


----------



## Mourning Glory

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Hey ya’ll! I found this forum when I was searching for any information for this year’s Boney Bunch….which seems like a whole lot of nothing as far as Yankee Candle is going. But I’ve still got some hope that this year will turn around; We’ve only got 6 days left! And I am glad to see that there are other people as excited as I am!
> 
> Next year will probably be different. I can only imagine how many angry and frustrated store managers there are right now, not only having their jobs threatened but also having scores of unhappy customers. Not to mention they are probably somewhat nervous that their store might turn into an after-Thanksgiving Day sale nightmare on Saturday. Hopefully it will get back to corporate and they will alter the preview next year.
> 
> A second reason why I am posting is because I have two of the 2008 lady with the spider web dress. So I really don’t need two so if anyone is interested, I am selling one. I’m trying to by-pass the ebay route cause I don’t want some jerk trying to resell it for higher. And I don’t need an answer right away; I figure we are all kind of in the same boat about not knowing how much we are spending this year…. And it's not my lively hood, so if someone wants to buy it in, October or whenever, that's cool.


I would love to buy the piece from you. PM me.


----------



## grandma lise

This is for those folks who collect Hallmark Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments...

The ornament, "Jack's Peculiar Pet", that features Zero floating next to his dog house - (Spookywolf posted a picture of it earlier tonight) - will be available from Hallmark stores at Ornament Debut on October 4th. It is a limited quantity ornament. Stores are not allowed to add these to wish lists or to pull and bag them for customers prior to their release date - (but a few stores break this rule, so always good to ask ahead of time). I'll be at my store to get mine when the doors open on October 4th. If you can't get one, you'll have to call other stores or get it on Ebay. Some stores ship, others don't.

For those who regularly collect Hallmark Halloween or Christmas ornaments, here's a link to where you can get the "2014 Keepsake Ornament Event Planner.pdf" for free that a fellow Hallmark collector creates for us each year. It includes pictures, descriptions, and release dates for every ornament that's NOT included in the Hallmark Dreambook. "Jack's Peculiar Pet" can be found on page 8 of the 13 page planner. 

Here's how to get the planner...

Go to http://digitaldreambook.webs.com/

Click on "PLANNERS" in the left column

Click on "2014 Keepsake Ornament Event Planner.pdf 

It will take a minute or so to download. You can then open it and view, or open it and print it in color or gray scale, or save it to your computer for future reference.

I began using the planner this year, and it's wonderful. I believe this is the sixth year it's been available.

Or if you don't like that option, I've listed all the Hallmark Halloween ornaments and release dates here for 2014... http://www.yulelog.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=265123&nt=4&page=1

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Hey ya’ll! I found this forum when I was searching for any information for this year’s Boney Bunch….which seems like a whole lot of nothing as far as Yankee Candle is going. But I’ve still got some hope that this year will turn around; We’ve only got 6 days left! And I am glad to see that there are other people as excited as I am!
> 
> Next year will probably be different. I can only imagine how many angry and frustrated store managers there are right now, not only having their jobs threatened but also having scores of unhappy customers. Not to mention they are probably somewhat nervous that their store might turn into an after-Thanksgiving Day sale nightmare on Saturday. Hopefully it will get back to corporate and they will alter the preview next year.
> 
> A second reason why I am posting is because I have two of the 2008 lady with the spider web dress. So I really don’t need two so if anyone is interested, I am selling one. I’m trying to by-pass the ebay route cause I don’t want some jerk trying to resell it for higher. And I don’t need an answer right away; I figure we are all kind of in the same boat about not knowing how much we are spending this year…. And it's not my lively hood, so if someone wants to buy it in, October or whenever, that's cool.


I'll take it, let me know
Just saw someone else jumped on it first.


----------



## Mourning Glory

And by the way welcome jess jess. I'm glad you found us! I got so caught up in the idea of yhe spider lady I forgot my manners!


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the BB thread, Jess-Jess-5556! We're on the final countdown so it's getting exciting around here.


----------



## redsea

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Hey ya’ll! I found this forum when I was searching for any information for this year’s Boney Bunch….which seems like a whole lot of nothing as far as Yankee Candle is going. But I’ve still got some hope that this year will turn around; We’ve only got 6 days left! And I am glad to see that there are other people as excited as I am!
> 
> Next year will probably be different. I can only imagine how many angry and frustrated store managers there are right now, not only having their jobs threatened but also having scores of unhappy customers. Not to mention they are probably somewhat nervous that their store might turn into an after-Thanksgiving Day sale nightmare on Saturday. Hopefully it will get back to corporate and they will alter the preview next year.
> 
> A second reason why I am posting is because I have two of the 2008 lady with the spider web dress. So I really don’t need two so if anyone is interested, I am selling one. I’m trying to by-pass the ebay route cause I don’t want some jerk trying to resell it for higher. And I don’t need an answer right away; I figure we are all kind of in the same boat about not knowing how much we are spending this year…. And it's not my lively hood, so if someone wants to buy it in, October or whenever, that's cool.


Welcome to the Boney Bunch thread, thanks for joining us! We are really hoping for some coupons for this year's preview!

Spookywolf- I, too, am sorry about your dryer. I am so glad it won't affect your Boney Bunch routine, though!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Hey ya’ll! I found this forum when I was searching for any information for this year’s Boney Bunch….which seems like a whole lot of nothing as far as Yankee Candle is going. But I’ve still got some hope that this year will turn around; We’ve only got 6 days left! And I am glad to see that there are other people as excited as I am!
> 
> Next year will probably be different. I can only imagine how many angry and frustrated store managers there are right now, not only having their jobs threatened but also having scores of unhappy customers. Not to mention they are probably somewhat nervous that their store might turn into an after-Thanksgiving Day sale nightmare on Saturday. Hopefully it will get back to corporate and they will alter the preview next year.
> 
> A second reason why I am posting is because I have two of the 2008 lady with the spider web dress. So I really don’t need two so if anyone is interested, I am selling one. I’m trying to by-pass the ebay route cause I don’t want some jerk trying to resell it for higher. And I don’t need an answer right away; I figure we are all kind of in the same boat about not knowing how much we are spending this year…. And it's not my lively hood, so if someone wants to buy it in, October or whenever, that's cool.


Definitely interested in the spider Web dress woman! Sent you a pm


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the BB thread, Jess-Jess-5556! We're on the final countdown so it's getting exciting around here.


Yes, grab some popcorn and watch the train wreck in action.  I'm playing but things do get really interesting at times, especially when we are all up late waiting for the Boney Bunches to go live.


----------



## Spookywolf

Gotta hit the sack, Boney gang. It's 11:30ish my time and work comes early. I'll hope for a coupon this week in our emails!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lol anddddddddd watch the bids for the Spider web dress.... who will win ??? HEHEEHEE!!! I dont remember how much I paid for mine..... or do I? LOL


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Gotta hit the sack, Boney gang. It's 11:30ish my time and work comes early. I'll hope for a coupon this week in our emails!


Did you do your chant and sacrifice a B&BW coupon????


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> That is a great idea. I noticed that my candle stock are mostly holiday type scenes so I'm excited to purchase more fall and Halloween candles this year. I tend to go through those faster than others.


I usually only purchase my jar candles from bath and body works in the fall. Although, this past year I've been supremely disappointed in their quality since the contract they had with Slaton & Co. expired. They also used to have an awesome Halloween accessory line including haunted house jar holders and two years ago Frankenstein head jar holders. But, last year they stopped carrying it all and it appeared completely skipped Halloween with the exception of a soap and some antibacterial mini soaps. I was super disappointed.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol anddddddddd watch the bids for the Spider web dress.... who will win ??? HEHEEHEE!!! I dont remember how much I paid for mine..... or do I? LOL


I remember when you won her.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I usually only purchase my jar candles from bath and body works in the fall. Although, this past year I've been supremely disappointed in their quality since the contract they had with Slaton & Co. expired. They also used to have an awesome Halloween accessory line including haunted house jar holders and two years ago Frankenstein head jar holders. But, last year they stopped carrying it all and it appeared completely skipped Halloween with the exception of a soap and some antibacterial mini soaps. I was super disappointed.


I was very disappointed in B&BW last year. I too, switched to their candles but they were very hit and miss. I was waiting for anything Halloween and the only thing was the gray haunted barn with the pumpkin scarecrow that looked like it was painted on my a five year old. Then there was the issue of the sloppy paint job and chips in almost every piece. I went through three before I finally found one with no crack or chips with a decent paint job. People are still holding on to hope that they will start doing Halloween again but I think the days of the Halloween globes and luminaries are over for them.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I remember when you won her.


I paid $75 shipped for the Umbrella lady and $96.29 shipped for the Spider Web dress lady.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> This is for those folks who collect Hallmark Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments...
> 
> The ornament, "Jack's Peculiar Pet", that features Zero floating next to his dog house - (Spookywolf posted a picture of it earlier tonight) - will be available from Hallmark stores at Ornament Debut on October 4th. It is a limited quantity ornament. Stores are not allowed to add these to wish lists or to pull and bag them for customers prior to their release date - (but a few stores break this rule, so always good to ask ahead of time). I'll be at my store to get mine when the doors open on October 4th. If you can't get one, you'll have to call other stores or get it on Ebay. Some stores ship, others don't.
> 
> For those who regularly collect Hallmark Halloween or Christmas ornaments, here's a link to where you can get the "2014 Keepsake Ornament Event Planner.pdf" for free that a fellow Hallmark collector creates for us each year. It includes pictures, descriptions, and release dates for every ornament that's NOT included in the Hallmark Dreambook. "Jack's Peculiar Pet" can be found on page 8 of the 13 page planner.
> 
> Here's how to get the planner...
> 
> Go to http://digitaldreambook.webs.com/
> 
> Click on "PLANNERS" in the left column
> 
> Click on "2014 Keepsake Ornament Event Planner.pdf
> 
> It will take a minute or so to download. You can then open it and view, or open it and print it in color or gray scale, or save it to your computer for future reference.
> 
> I began using the planner this year, and it's wonderful. I believe this is the sixth year it's been available.
> 
> Or if you don't like that option, I've listed all the Hallmark Halloween ornaments and release dates here for 2014... http://www.yulelog.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=265123&nt=4&page=1
> 
> Lisa


Thanks so much for this! I've been searching for the old Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments from Hallmark. From what I could figure out the earliest one is from 2004, then I believe they skipped 2005 and resumed in 2006 and have been issuing a new one ever since.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I paid $75 shipped for the Umbrella lady and $96.29 shipped for the Spider Web dress lady.


You were on a roll last year. So glad you caught up so fast BUT.......... you bypassed me.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I was very disappointed in B&BW last year. I too, switched to their candles but they were very hit and miss. I was waiting for anything Halloween and the only thing was the gray haunted barn with the pumpkin scarecrow that looked like it was painted on my a five year old. Then there was the issue of the sloppy paint job and chips in almost every piece. I went through three before I finally found one with no crack or chips with a decent paint job. People are still holding on to hope that they will start doing Halloween again but I think the days of the Halloween globes and luminaries are over for them.


Yeah, I passed on the barn last year. It was so different from the 3 prior years and really would not fit in with any of my stuff, plus the poor quality. I keep hoping they will realize the mistake they made...but I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> I paid $75 shipped for the Umbrella lady and $96.29 shipped for the Spider Web dress lady.


Super jealous, they are going for at least twice that now!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yeah, I passed on the barn last year. It was so different from the 3 prior years and really would not fit in with any of my stuff, plus the poor quality. I keep hoping they will realize the mistake they made...but I'm not holding my breathe.


The way they are handling things this year does not make sense either. They raised the price on their three wick candles and their sales aren't as great as last year. I was in Hallmark last week and the lady who works at B&BW also works there. She explained that this normally happens at the beginning of the year and towards fall the sales and coupons are better. They better be if they want me to purchase their candles again. I do want to get that Heirloom Pumpkin candle I have been hearing good things about.


----------



## grandma lise

I still regret not collecting those B&BW Halloween pieces. They really were nice. 

Happythenjaded, I just looked it up. I paid $65.21 plus $12.82 shipping for the Umbrella Lady and $36 plus $3.14 shipping for Balloon Head in 2012. I love displaying them together. The 2008 Spider Web Lantern Lady is another favorite. Got her the year of release.

Jezebel_Boo, you'd be surprised what you can get on Ebay if you're persistent and patient. When I want something, I check Ebay four or more times a day. Doesn't always pan out, but you never know... 

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

Man you guys are fast! I am usually on here all the time when I'm at work, but tonight I wasn't because I was watching LOST.

Okay I'm going to try to comment on everything so here it goes...LOL

Didn't Yankee used to take expired coupons as long as they were within 30 days expired? I doubt it'll work, but maybe we can throw them for a loop.

I'm afraid for the Hallmark release. I didn't realize those ornaments go like crazy. I'm kind of glad I live in a smallish area and I'm hoping that maybe no one will show up. I was in the store last year and it seemed like they had many ornaments but they didn't have anything Harry Potter (sold out). It was really close to Christmas though.

I always thought BBW did have more stuff. I went in last year and there was like...nothing. I bought the most adorable Halloween pumpkin head soap dispenser. It was cheap (like $3 on sale or something like that) but I've been refilling it since I bought it. Last year they had ALL those pumpkin candles. I LOVE pumpkins. I display pumpkins ALL year. I go nuts over them. I had a pink pumpkin that I JUST threw away that basically liquified in my kitchen. I just can't get enough of them. Anyway they had a large 3 wick pumpkin that was like $60-$70? Maybe more? WHO WOULD PAY THAT MUCH?????????

I AM waiting on pumpkin flavored antibacs though. Because of my job, I use antibacterial stuff A LOT (there is no hand washing station at my job site) and I just love the smells.

As for the jar toppers...I plan on purchasing a witches brew and using the jar topper on that. When the candle is gone, I plan on just getting rid of the extra wax in the bottom and using a tealight or something so I can use it for decoration...or as someone else said, finding a creative way to display it. It's kind of a bummer that Dawn is a jar topper...maybe she won't see so fast then?

Senora-I totally nerdgasmed over those tattoos. I LOVE HP and ZELDA and sugar skulls! They're all perfect!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> I still regret not collecting those B&BW Halloween pieces. They really were nice.
> 
> Happythenjaded, I just looked it up. I paid $65.21 plus $12.82 shipping for the Umbrella Lady and $36 plus $3.14 shipping for Balloon Head in 2012. I love displaying them together. The 2008 Spider Web Lantern Lady is another favorite. Got her the year of release.
> 
> Jezebel_Boo, you'd be surprised what you can get on Ebay if you're persistent and patient. When I want something, I check Ebay four or more times a day. Doesn't always pan out, but you never know...
> 
> Lisa


I've been stalking ebay lately and have gotten a couple good deals including balloon head for 28.97 shipped. I'm trying not to go too crazy so I still have money left for preview day. But, it's so hard seeing something I know is a great deal!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> I still regret not collecting those B&BW Halloween pieces. They really were nice.
> 
> Happythenjaded, I just looked it up. I paid $65.21 plus $12.82 shipping for the Umbrella Lady and $36 plus $3.14 shipping for Balloon Head in 2012. I love displaying them together. The 2008 Spider Web Lantern Lady is another favorite. Got her the year of release.
> 
> Jezebel_Boo, you'd be surprised what you can get on Ebay if you're persistent and patient. When I want something, I check Ebay four or more times a day. Doesn't always pan out, but you never know...
> 
> Lisa


Oh, and I haven't gotten to my Halloween tubs yet but when I do I will check to see if I have any extra B&BW Halloween items and let you know. If your interested. I think I might have an extra Frankenstein holder and maybe some other small items.


----------



## weenbaby

More comments....

I'm an ebay veteran. I bid and NEVER lose (and I don't use those sniping programs either).
My advice is to look late at night unless there is something you want that is the only listing. Stuff that sells late at night typically doesn't go as high as stuff that sells at like 8pm. If there are a ton of that particular item and the starting bid is low and they end late, then watch the auction.

A few years ago I remember looking at one of those porcelain haunted houses from YC. I think this one was a tart butner? It was half off but it was still kind of high (maybe $20). That was the year I learned about boneys. I made a point to go back the next year to buy some on release day. The flier hung on my fridge FOREVER. I never thought I would do something like that (wait in line to buy something) but I did and I fell in love. Part of me loves boneys because I love the whole experience. I think if I were to just go buy them on a regular day and browse etc. it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> More comments....
> 
> I'm an ebay veteran. I bid and NEVER lose (and I don't use those sniping programs either).
> My advice is to look late at night unless there is something you want that is the only listing. Stuff that sells late at night typically doesn't go as high as stuff that sells at like 8pm. If there are a ton of that particular item and the starting bid is low and they end late, then watch the auction.
> 
> A few years ago I remember looking at one of those porcelain haunted houses from YC. I think this one was a tart butner? It was half off but it was still kind of high (maybe $20). That was the year I learned about boneys. I made a point to go back the next year to buy some on release day. The flier hung on my fridge FOREVER. I never thought I would do something like that (wait in line to buy something) but I did and I fell in love. Part of me loves boneys because I love the whole experience. I think if I were to just go buy them on a regular day and browse etc. it wouldn't be the same.


I know exactly what you mean, the experience definitely does add to the excitement for me too. So what was your first year? I got my first Boneys at this past winter Semi-Annual sale, so this will be my first preview party!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just out of curiosity I decided to check out all of the Frank and Brides that aren't selling. *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebel_Boo, that was one sweet deal you got on Balloon Head. After all these years, I still have two or three pieces I still want to back collect.

weenbaby, if it makes you feel better, I bought one of the eight received Hogwarts Castle ornaments at Premiere last year. Our store never got more in. I had to buy the second one on Ebay. That rarely happens. I think everyone was caught by surprise on that one.

Heading to bed now...good night!

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> Just out of curiosity I decided to check out all of the Frank and Brides that aren't selling. *insert evil laugh here*


Haha, we can get them for $20 soon!


----------



## weenbaby

redsea said:


> I know exactly what you mean, the experience definitely does add to the excitement for me too. So what was your first year? I got my first Boneys at this past winter Semi-Annual sale, so this will be my first preview party!


The year the baby carriage came out (the one with just the baby and the lil spider). I remember because I was pregnant and I HAD to have that baby carriage. That year the display was set in the front of the store. The cast members were dressed up like pirates and they gave a way a lot of stuff. Votive candles, the little votive holders etc. 
I'm a noob. I've only done this twice now. This will be my 3rd year. Last year was funny. I had to take my son who was only 6 months old and my niece hung out outside the store and "watched" him because he was in the stroller. My mom and I grabbed and dashed and by that time my niece came in to buy the extra purchases so we could get the plug in scent thingy. My baby got hungry and screamed the entire time and I had to breast feed him in the middle of the mall. We hung out until they had the drawing then we left.


----------



## gloomycatt

deleted post


----------



## witchyone

The coupon that starts on the 4th is $10 off of $35, right? For some reason I thought it was $20 off $45.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Man you guys are fast! I am usually on here all the time when I'm at work, but tonight I wasn't because I was watching LOST.
> 
> Okay I'm going to try to comment on everything so here it goes...LOL
> 
> Didn't Yankee used to take expired coupons as long as they were within 30 days expired? I doubt it'll work, but maybe we can throw them for a loop.
> 
> I'm afraid for the Hallmark release. I didn't realize those ornaments go like crazy. I'm kind of glad I live in a smallish area and I'm hoping that maybe no one will show up. I was in the store last year and it seemed like they had many ornaments but they didn't have anything Harry Potter (sold out). It was really close to Christmas though.
> 
> I always thought BBW did have more stuff. I went in last year and there was like...nothing. I bought the most adorable Halloween pumpkin head soap dispenser. It was cheap (like $3 on sale or something like that) but I've been refilling it since I bought it. Last year they had ALL those pumpkin candles. I LOVE pumpkins. I display pumpkins ALL year. I go nuts over them. I had a pink pumpkin that I JUST threw away that basically liquified in my kitchen. I just can't get enough of them. Anyway they had a large 3 wick pumpkin that was like $60-$70? Maybe more? WHO WOULD PAY THAT MUCH?????????
> 
> I AM waiting on pumpkin flavored antibacs though. Because of my job, I use antibacterial stuff A LOT (there is no hand washing station at my job site) and I just love the smells.
> 
> As for the jar toppers...I plan on purchasing a witches brew and using the jar topper on that. When the candle is gone, I plan on just getting rid of the extra wax in the bottom and using a tealight or something so I can use it for decoration...or as someone else said, finding a creative way to display it. It's kind of a bummer that Dawn is a jar topper...maybe she won't see so fast then?
> 
> Senora-I totally nerdgasmed over those tattoos. I LOVE HP and ZELDA and sugar skulls! They're all perfect!


I would pay that much, weenbaby!  I bought that pumpkin candle from BABW last year, LOL. It was $49.50, and I used a coupon with it. It is 23 oz. of AWESOME! Well made, and worth every penny. 

I managed to secure two of the smaller white ones to match that one this year, on sale. They were left over from last year, and I purchased those online. The ceramics on these white pumpkins are some of the nicest I have ever seen. I really wanted the ceramic pumpkin gift basket they had last year as well, that was like $100. I just couldn't make it happen, and missed out. I am still trying to find that gift set.


----------



## grandma lise

witchyone said:


> The coupon that starts on the 4th is $10 off of $35, right? For some reason I thought it was $20 off $45.


That's right witchyone, sadly, the coupon that starts on the 4th is all we have, coupon code SCENT. There also is an online code, WELCOME, that is $10 off $20, good through 9/6. We can ask in store on Saturday if we're able to use it too. Still holding out hope for a $20 off $45.

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

grandma lise said:


> I still regret not collecting those B&BW Halloween pieces. They really were nice.
> 
> Happythenjaded, I just looked it up. I paid $65.21 plus $12.82 shipping for the Umbrella Lady and $36 plus $3.14 shipping for Balloon Head in 2012. I love displaying them together. The 2008 Spider Web Lantern Lady is another favorite. Got her the year of release.
> 
> Jezebel_Boo, you'd be surprised what you can get on Ebay if you're persistent and patient. When I want something, I check Ebay four or more times a day. Doesn't always pan out, but you never know...
> 
> Lisa


Patience is definitely a key. I missed out on a few umbrella lady's over the years then I just happened to be on eBay the exact moment someone listed one for i believe 29.99 and then listed gothic farmer from 09 for 19.99. I added bOth to cart and they waived one shipping so I think I paid $60 shipped for both


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You were on a roll last year. So glad you caught up so fast BUT.......... you bypassed me.


I love you too. LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> Patience is definitely a key. I missed out on a few umbrella lady's over the years then I just happened to be on eBay the exact moment someone listed one for i believe 29.99 and then listed gothic farmer from 09 for 19.99. I added bOth to cart and they waived one shipping so I think I paid $60 shipped for both


Now talk about a DEAL!! Way to go!! haha!


----------



## Lucy08

My favorite BBW pieces form last year were the glass owls. I got three of them, two small and one larger, once they went 75% off. I never really saw any Halloween stuff. Usually they have all kinds of fun soaps, my kids love them. Sadly last year they really didn't have much of anything.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My favorite BBW pieces form last year were the glass owls. I got three of them, two small and one larger, once they went 75% off. I never really saw any Halloween stuff. Usually they have all kinds of fun soaps, my kids love them. Sadly last year they really didn't have much of anything.


I got an e-mail this morning previewing the ceramic owl candle. You can tell BABW and YC compete. Their designs are very close. YC's seem to be metal, whereas BABW sticks to ceramic. I just wish they would put their candles on sale. They have almost the entire pumpkin line on their website right now!


----------



## SalemWitch

Just signed up to receive emails from BABW. Their products look great. Thanks.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Hi everyone! I'm back from my week long vacation to Greece and I was so excited to come online and check here first- and low and behold, still the same story as when I left.  Still no coupons and no pictures??

Also, BBW has great fall and Halloween stuff! Halloween stuff probably comes out more at the end of August/September. If you wait for October, it's usually pretty picked over (I used to work there). I'm excited for the owl ceramic they emailed about this morning! I saw it in person and it is cute!

Also, I picked up their Trick or Treat candle recently, which is pretty much their campfire marshmallows scent that smells good!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back from my week long vacation to Greece and I was so excited to come online and check here first- and low and behold, still the same story as when I left.  Still no coupons and no pictures??
> 
> Also, BBW has great fall and Halloween stuff! Halloween stuff probably comes out more at the end of August/September. If you wait for October, it's usually pretty picked over (I used to work there). I'm excited for the owl ceramic they emailed about this morning! I saw it in person and it is cute!
> 
> Also, I picked up their Trick or Treat candle recently, which is pretty much their campfire marshmallows scent that smells good!!
> View attachment 205198


Oh, I am so jealous, of your vacation AND your candle! I went into my nearest BABW this weekend, and they had no Halloween or fall candles AT ALL. I was so disappointed. DH and I walked in, were there less than five minutes, and left.


----------



## Kitty

grandma lise said:


> weenbaby, Hallmark has lots of Halloween ornaments too - (and Yulelog is also a great site for everything Hallmark, particularly for Christmas)...
> 
> http://www.yulelog.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=265123#Post265123
> 
> This one, Sweet Skull, is one of my three favorites this year... http://shop.hallmark.com/halloween/...prefn1=holiday&prefv1=Halloween+10/31&start=1
> 
> Lisa


Have you seen these?
http://tastetequila.com/2011/kah-tequila-more-than-just-a-pretty-scary-face/
http://www.crystalheadvodka.com/


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Haha thanks, Pumpkin Muffin! BBW didn't have that Trick or Treat candle yet, I got it at a free standing White Barn store. They just opened a White Barn at our mall and to entice people to come, they had all of the new fall candles and I must say they are amazing and well worth the wait for when BBW gets them! The labels themselves are beautiful and there are so many scents to choose from- fresh outdoor scents, foody scents, pumpkin scents, cider scents, it goes on and on.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Haha thanks, Pumpkin Muffin! BBW didn't have that Trick or Treat candle yet, I got it at a free standing White Barn store. They just opened a White Barn at our mall and to entice people to come, they had all of the new fall candles and I must say they are amazing and well worth the wait for when BBW gets them! The labels themselves are beautiful and there are so many scents to choose from- fresh outdoor scents, foody scents, pumpkin scents, cider scents, it goes on and on.


Thanks for the heads up! I am really excited, and can't wait to smell them!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I know this isn't a BBW board, so I apologize, but I thought maybe you guys would appreciate a look at some of the fall stuff coming up. 








There's also one called Autumn Sky that has beautiful blue wax and a picture of these fall trees against a fall sky- so pretty.








And the bronze candle sleeves were pretty! There was one with pumpkins.

I'm done now! Haha sorry!


----------



## Spookywolf

Can someone post a pic of the B&BW ceramic owl you're talking about? I LOVE owls!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay a little venting about BB here, or more about eBay "vultures." I know the new Pet Cemetery is $59.99. I missed out on the Boney Graveyard Jar Holder in 2012, which I still REALLY want. The prices are so bad on eBay, that if I buy one of those, I could have had the new tart burner, and probably for less! Good grief!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Can someone post a pic of the B&BW ceramic owl you're talking about? I LOVE owls!


I don't know if this loaded right....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oops! Loaded it twice in the same photo!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay a little venting about BB here, or more about eBay "vultures." I know the new Pet Cemetery is $59.99. I missed out on the Boney Graveyard Jar Holder in 2012, which I still REALLY want. The prices are so bad on eBay, that if I buy one of those, I could have had the new tart burner, and probably for less! Good grief!


I feel your pain, everything seems so expensive right now.....they'll adjust hopefully when they see no one is buying at these prices.


----------



## myerman82

SalemWitch said:


> Just signed up to receive emails from BABW. Their products look great. Thanks.


Make sure your email isn't a hotmail or you won't get their email updates.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oops! Loaded it twice in the same photo!


Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! What scent is the candle that's in it? I might have to buy that if I have any money left over after my Boney splurge on Saturday (of course that's depending on if we get coupons that day or not, LOL!)


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Make sure your email isn't a hotmail or you won't get their email updates.


I see I'm not the only one doing a morning "creep" on the BB thread today, LOL! I'm cheating terribly by checking during working hours, but this is our final countdown this week and the Boneys are taking over my life, LOLOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Housework is calling my name, but here I am, trying to find a smidgen of boney news lol


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf, the owl is filled with the scent "Leaves."


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I love you too. LOL!


I ain't mad at ya....or am I?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! What scent is the candle that's in it? I might have to buy that if I have any money left over after my Boney splurge on Saturday (of course that's depending on if we get coupons that day or not, LOL!)


As CCW has already posted, it is "Leaves." There are two versions of this fragrance sold by BABW, but DH and I prefer the brown wax over the white wax (White Barn). They smell completely different, but the one with the darker wax is TO DIE FOR! From the second picture online, it looks like that is the one inside the owl. 

Just so you know, there is a special on the owl through 8/02. Check it out online, and if it speaks to you, drop in after BB preview day!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> Spookywolf, the owl is filled with the scent "Leaves."





Pumpkin Muffin said:


> As CCW has already posted, it is "Leaves." There are two versions of this fragrance sold by BABW, but DH and I prefer the brown wax over the white wax (White Barn). They smell completely different, but the one with the darker wax is TO DIE FOR! From the second picture online, it looks like that is the one inside the owl.
> 
> Just so you know, there is a special on the owl through 8/02. Check it out online, and if it speaks to you, drop in after BB preview day!


Thanks, I just might have to do that!


----------



## Kriscourter

For those of you who like owls I got these at the christmas tree store. The owl posted was like 3.99 and there's same one but shorter rounder and fatter for same price.


----------



## Kriscourter

I did get them last year but usually have redesigned similar items each year. Took me awhile to catch up, got poison ivy on my face and eye swollen so can't read that fast hah. Something this week is trying to stop us. Hehe. Also pet cemetary a lot for 60 but figure I rather bunch my online must haves and get the free shipping. Yes if buy with coupon 10-15 off but then have to pay for his shipping so really only saving 5-7 on it. I dunno. Last year I went with my son and he helped buy grabbing the baskets while I grabbed this year my daughter wants tp


----------



## mdna2014

Someone said that the 2014 pics were on here but I cannot find them


----------



## mdna2014

I just picked up some Fall treats from BBW. Today started the 1 week Fall sneak peek. Luckily I was able to get the Apple Orchard body spray and shower gel for FREE  Got to also smell most of the candles coming out next week. Alot or just re-named but Pumpkin Caramel Swirl and Autumn Sky are yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## weenbaby

I have a coupon to buy a $10 item and get a sig item for free. I want to go this Thursday when I get paid. I hope BBW has fall stuff!!

I got a BBW pumpkin last year and I saw the other day it was broken. I wanted the white pumpkins but never made it back. 

If they ever release a pink pumpkin, look out!!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Thanks  It really was too much fun!! 

Thanks for sharing! I love how the skulls have a cupid's arrow through them. So cute! I really love when people get matching tattoos that are things other than the other person's name. (I personally believe it's a jinx anyways to get your significant other's name, but that's neither here nor there lol.) I have some stars on my side that my husband got a matching version of, and what's funny is that the total # of stars between us adds up to "our" special number (19) and we didn't even plan it. Fun stuff! 

My husband would totally appreciate the Zelda tats - he's a Zelda nerd all right. I also appreciate the snitch. Total Potterhead over here. The cupcakes are also super cute! 




sanura03 said:


> That's so cool! I love the wig and necklace!
> 
> You guys really are the best! Boney Bunch / Harry Potter / Sugar Skull nerds unite!!
> 
> Sorry, my internet went down for a while (thanks ATT!)
> 
> But here's our sugar skull tattoos, mine's on the outside of my right calf, his is the same but with a brown background instead of blue and on his left calf.
> View attachment 205125
> 
> 
> And here are my cupcake tattoos on my feet (pictures of people's feet kinda weird me out so I tried to crop them as much as I could lmao)
> View attachment 205126
> View attachment 205127
> 
> 
> And my golden snitch on my wrist:
> View attachment 205128
> 
> 
> And, just in case there are also fellow Zelda nerds here (!?)
> My other wrist, Navi:
> View attachment 205129
> 
> 
> And my ankle, for my oldest son, toon Link!
> View attachment 205130
> 
> 
> Ok, hopefully the pics aren't obnoxiously huge, not trying to take over the thread! haha.


----------



## mdna2014

weenbaby said:


> I have a coupon to buy a $10 item and get a sig item for free. I want to go this Thursday when I get paid. I hope BBW has fall stuff!!
> 
> I got a BBW pumpkin last year and I saw the other day it was broken. I wanted the white pumpkins but never made it back.
> 
> If they ever release a pink pumpkin, look out!!


The 1 week fall sneak peek includes:
Honeycrisp Apple and Burbon Orchard Spray, Lotion and Shower Gel.
Weekend Apple Picking hand soap and pocket bac.
Green Apple Orchard 3 wick, Pumpkin Apple 3 wick, Leaves 3 wick
2 different 6 pack Fall mini candles
We Love Fall 3 layer (sweater weather, sweet cinnamon pumpkin, pumpkin apple) 3 wick candle.


----------



## sanura03

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Thanks  It really was too much fun!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I love how the skulls have a cupid's arrow through them. So cute! I really love when people get matching tattoos that are things other than the other person's name. (I personally believe it's a jinx anyways to get your significant other's name, but that's neither here nor there lol.) I have some stars on my side that my husband got a matching version of, and what's funny is that the total # of stars between us adds up to "our" special number (19) and we didn't even plan it. Fun stuff!
> 
> My husband would totally appreciate the Zelda tats - he's a Zelda nerd all right. I also appreciate the snitch. Total Potterhead over here. The cupcakes are also super cute!


We also think that name tattoos are a Jinx! He's my best friend and I wouldn't have married him if I didn't plan on spending the rest of my life with him, but why tempt fate!
I would like another HP tattoo. Actually I'd like a whole 'literary tattoo' sleeve, but most non-children's don't have pictures so I'll have to go a bit abstract for that haha.
Maybe I'll get a Boney tattoo someday to complete the set of my nerdy obsessions.


----------



## Kitty

jess-jess-5556, 
Welcome to HF!
Check online on Friday! 5 days to go for BB preview!
Which ones are you getting?

Kitty


----------



## sanura03

mdna2014 said:


> Someone said that the 2014 pics were on here but I cannot find them


Just pictures of the catalog pages, unfortunately. They're back on page 132.


----------



## weenbaby

Just another repost since the last ones are so far back.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Make sure your email isn't a hotmail or you won't get their email updates.


Are you serious????


----------



## mdna2014

sanura03 said:


> just pictures of the catalog pages, unfortunately. They're back on page 132.


got it thanks!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, weenbaby! I was gone all last week so I had no idea that there were any pictures. I can't believe the pet cemetary is $60! Cross that off my list. It's cool, probably even better in person, but with a lack of general space in my shelves and the lack of coupons I don't know if I could justify that. The bed is really cute though! 

I wonder why there aren't more pictures from the catalog? I'm sorry if this was already determined, I missed a lot of the thread.


----------



## weenbaby

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks, weenbaby! I was gone all last week so I had no idea that there were any pictures. I can't believe the pet cemetary is $60! Cross that off my list. It's cool, probably even better in person, but with a lack of general space in my shelves and the lack of coupons I don't know if I could justify that. The bed is really cute though!
> 
> I wonder why there aren't more pictures from the catalog? I'm sorry if this was already determined, I missed a lot of the thread.


I was wondering this myself. Last year the entire line was in the catalog right?

WTF Yankee??? There is NO reason to be this hush hush.


----------



## sanura03

It seems like maybe they pulled the same thing last year, and only showed a couple of pieces in their fall catalog and then did a full line up catalog well after the preview party. When a lot of things were already sold out. What a waste of paper.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I completely agree, sanura! Why show all of those boneys when people can't even buy them anymore? If anything, people who don't keep up with the early release and want to buy the boneys when the catalog comes out will be really angry to find they're already long gone.

I just still don't get the secrecy with this year's launch. Isn't it about time to drum up some excitement and show us what we'll be buying this weekend?


----------



## weenbaby

I don't see this ending well. The hoarders are going to grab EVERYTHING and not give anyone else a chance. 

I'm thinking about my strategy. Like maybe grab the smaller pieces then ask what else they have in back? I might get my mom to grab the big ones and I will grab the small ones then we will decide what else we need. Ugh. I hate this. 

Someone just leak something already!


----------



## mdna2014

i W


weenbaby said:


> I don't see this ending well. The hoarders are going to grab EVERYTHING and not give anyone else a chance.
> 
> I'm thinking about my strategy. Like maybe grab the smaller pieces then ask what else they have in back? I might get my mom to grab the big ones and I will grab the small ones then we will decide what else we need. Ugh. I hate this.
> 
> Someone just leak something already!


I was told they have limited quantities but can order online for you if the store is out. Next month YC will replenish they Boney stock. They did the same thing last year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I also agree with that, weenbaby! I can see it being worse than in year's past because no one knows what to expect or what they're looking for. People won't know what's cool or popular so they'll be grabbing everything. I think your strategy sounds good, I bet if you avoid the chaos as much as you can and ask for what's in back you'll find more of what you want.

I have no strategy at this point except to wait until they start coming out online and buy them there (ouch, shipping!) just to ensure that I get the ones I really want. I just hope they go online before the party.


----------



## mdna2014

I have to bite the bullet this year. One smaller piece on Sat. See what they have left in stock on Monday when the coupon is valid and then hope that they still have what I need when they go 50% off.


----------



## weenbaby

There are actually few pieces that I want. 

Last year some stores didn't even get the second shipment.


----------



## mdna2014

weenbaby said:


> View attachment 205222
> View attachment 205223
> View attachment 205224
> 
> 
> Just another repost since the last ones are so far back.


The bus is a MUST but I will hope that the tart warmer will make clearance...


----------



## weenbaby

It might because of the $60 price tag. I noticed that a lot if tart butners don't sell that well.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

mdna2014 said:


> i W
> 
> I was told they have limited quantities but can order online for you if the store is out. Next month YC will replenish they Boney stock. They did the same thing last year.


I was told they are getting multiple shipments to keep stock through the season do to customer complaints.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I don't see this ending well. The hoarders are going to grab EVERYTHING and not give anyone else a chance.
> 
> I'm thinking about my strategy. Like maybe grab the smaller pieces then ask what else they have in back? I might get my mom to grab the big ones and I will grab the small ones then we will decide what else we need. Ugh. I hate this.
> 
> Someone just leak something already!


I have 4 piece on my must see list. Hubby will be I charge of grabbing two and I will grab two. Depending on the side of the crowd, I may have my kiddos help. They're old enough!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> There are actually few pieces that I want.
> 
> Last year some stores didn't even get the second shipment.


Exactly! My store is super tiny, what they had on preview day was all they ever had. Unless you count the tart burner.


----------



## redsea

I wish we could get more details on the Boney mansion this year! I wonder how big it is? Someone online described it as being decorated with Boney decorations.


----------



## weenbaby

Honestly I don't ever recall seeing a mansion. I think someone grabbed it first thing. I'm going to print the list and assign my mom to some and my niece...she might be there. 
I plan on making a plan soon!

I'm even deciding what I'm going to wear...

My Vera Bradley hipster and my sugar skull earrings...that's all I have so far.


----------



## ninababy100109

Kitty said:


> Have you seen these?
> http://tastetequila.com/2011/kah-tequila-more-than-just-a-pretty-scary-face/
> http://www.crystalheadvodka.com/



Kitty -

I have seen the crystal head. Matter of fact I bought it a few Halloweens ago for a party I was having. My sister drank most of it (of course) and then guilted me into letting her have the empty bottle. Ive always wanted to get another just for display (I don't drink - never much enjoyed it). But they are like $50 at my local liquor store...
But those Kah tequila bottles are amaazzzing! Love! Love! Love! Nice find...


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Honestly I don't ever recall seeing a mansion. I think someone grabbed it first thing. I'm going to print the list and assign my mom to some and my niece...she might be there.
> I plan on making a plan soon!
> 
> I'm even deciding what I'm going to wear...
> 
> My Vera Bradley hipster and my sugar skull earrings...that's all I have so far.


Oh, I mean the Boney mansion for this Sat.  It sounds like you are going to have a fun costume!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yanno...I've been pondering this a while...if YC DID make a line of witches, it would probably make a slew of money and rival the boneys for fans IF they were well done and affordable. Wake up, YC.


----------



## weenbaby

I have a mini skull. Could never afford the big one. 

Did you know that Dan Akroyd made crystal skull vodka? He's really into the paranormal now. 

I heard they made sugar skulls too!!


----------



## weenbaby

I made a post on Yankees page asking why there was all the secrecy and this is


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Since a lot of you have been talking about witches, it got me to thinking about cats. We know YC has black cat items every year, and surely there will be more this year. I wanted to let everyone know that this weekend I purchased this warmer: EVERYDAY CERAMIC KITTY W/LED. It doesn't look like much on the website, but it is larger and fatter in person. And, I didn't even know this when I purchased it, but when you turn it on, it lights up like a nightlight! It does say it lights up on the website, but it looked so boring, I didn't read the description.

I am using it right now for oil, so I can't say for sure how it works as a wax melt warmer. It doesn't have a removable tray, for those of you who are wondering. But, I am very impressed by it, and even though it glows white, I think I can incorporate it into my Halloween decor this year. You don't even have to use it as a warmer; it is pretty cool all by itself! I just wanted to share, for those who might overlook it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, I forgot to mention, I tried the code WELCOME, that was supposed to still be good for $10 of $20, and it didn't work for me. From what I can find, most coupon sites say it has already expired. It looks like we are down to one coupon for the 4th.


----------



## ninababy100109

The more I think about the coupon situation, or lack thereof, the more frustrated I get. Not just because there isn't one for the preview, not just because the one that starts the 4th is only 10 off 35 (WTF), but because I have a feeling the days of those beautiful 20 off 45 coupons are gone. I just get a bad sense of where Yankee is heading with this. They've had 6 years to assess sales. They prob look at all the coupons used during the Halloween launch and see tons of revenue lost. I'm sure they've projected revenue in this scenario: (a) decreased total sales w/o coupons vs. (b) increased total sales w/coupons. And I bet scenario b (without coupons) win the revenue projection every time. In other words, the company has probably forecast that even if they don't sell as much inventory, they will still make more money with the added revenue of higher retail + no discount. Greed - but nonetheless, a business strategy I assumed would happen one day. I had a feeling that I would look back at all those years that I was splitting orders (and saving hundreds at the Halloween launch) as the good old days. And now I'm afraid the good old days are gone. I just cannot see them offering a coupon for the launch, esp the good ole' 20 off 45. Why would they - the product will sell. And even if it doesn't sell as much, they will still make more $$ due to (again) the increased retail prices + no discount. And whatever doesn't sell that day will sell throughout the season, making the season last longer, and allowing them to reach a different demographic that are not collectors/day-one buyers like us (ie. people on the fringe that generally buy closer to the traditional Halloween season). And, as always, the majority if not all of the line will still sell out...at some point...rest assured. In fact they may have even done a smaller supply to ensure they sell out. Again, with higher prices and puny discounts (if any at all), they don't even need to sell as much to meet their profit margin. It is sad and costly for us consumers. I hate to be negative. I'm still holding out hope that they'll give us something. To be honest if the manufacturing quality is much (and I mean MUCH) improved, then I suppose I would be wiling to pay a lil more. But I cannot help but feel used. And I just cannot see the coupons of old coming back if this is their new business strategy. I hope I'm wrong, but I am an accountant and have always been taught to follow the money. And just look at the clues - a rabid albeit niche fan-base (of which I am proudly a member), no marketing, higher retail prices, what-appears-to-be better quality pieces, and rumors of lower supply (stock). All signs point to what we all fear - no discounts. Again, very said. I have a close friend that has worked for YC retail as a manager for years - and she warned me of this no-coupon-for-the-preview strategy. But I didn't believe it until now. We are 5 days away and still nothing, and it's becoming more and more obvious what's going on (at least as I see it). I'm still excited - I love these lil guys - and like others said It is all about the whole experience, anticipation and event for me . But as other concerned members have pointed out, the end result does cost a good bit of money. But if we are counting on YC to worry about our money, then we are in for a rude awakening. They'll only worry about our money if it affects their money...and I just don't see that happening...at least until the dog-days when they are pushing their bacon candles and berry riff raff...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> The more I think about the coupon situation, or lack thereof, the more frustrated I get. Not just because there isn't one for the preview, not just because the one that starts the 4th is only 10 off 35 (WTF), but because I have a feeling the days of those beautiful 20 off 45 coupons are gone. I just get a bad sense of where Yankee is heading with this. They've had 6 years to assess sales. They prob look at all the coupons used during the Halloween launch and see tons of revenue lost. I'm sure they've projected revenue in this scenario: (a) decreased total sales w/o coupons vs. (b) increased total sales w/coupons. And I bet scenario b (without coupons) win the revenue projection every time. In other words, the company has probably forecast that even if they don't sell as much inventory, they will still make more money with the added revenue of higher retail + no discount. Greed - but nonetheless, a business strategy I assumed would happen one day. I had a feeling that I would look back at all those years that I was splitting orders (and saving hundreds at the Halloween launch) as the good old days. And now I'm afraid the good old days are gone. I just cannot see them offering a coupon for the launch, esp the good ole' 20 off 45. Why would they - the product will sell. And even if it doesn't sell as much, they will still make more $$ due to (again) the increased retail prices + no discount. And whatever doesn't sell that day will sell throughout the season, making the season last longer, and allowing them to reach a different demographic that are not collectors/day-one buyers like us (ie. people on the fringe that generally buy closer to the traditional Halloween season). And, as always, the majority if not all of the line will still sell out...at some point...rest assured. In fact they may have even done a smaller supply to ensure they sell out. Again, with higher prices and puny discounts (if any at all), they don't even need to sell as much to meet their profit margin. It is sad and costly for us consumers. I hate to be negative. I'm still holding out hope that they'll give us something. To be honest if the manufacturing quality is much (and I mean MUCH) improved, then I suppose I would be wiling to pay a lil more. But I cannot help but feel used. And I just cannot see the coupons of old coming back if this is their new business strategy. I hope I'm wrong, but I am an accountant and have always been taught to follow the money. And just look at the clues - a rabid albeit niche fan-base (of which I am proudly a member), no marketing, higher retail prices, what-appears-to-be better quality pieces, and rumors of lower supply (stock). All signs point to what we all fear - no discounts. Again, very said. I have a close friend that has worked for YC retail as a manager for years - and she warned me of this no-coupon-for-the-preview strategy. But I didn't believe it until now. We are 5 days away and still nothing, and it's becoming more and more obvious what's going on (at least as I see it). I'm still excited - I love these lil guys - and like others said It is all about the whole experience, anticipation and event for me . But as other concerned members have pointed out, the end result does cost a good bit of money. But if we are counting on YC to worry about our money, then we are in for a rude awakening. They'll only worry about our money if it affects their money...and I just don't see that happening...at least until the dog-days when they are pushing their bacon candles and berry riff raff...


I agree wholeheartedly with you, ninababy. And, while I am not an accountant, when I see a $59.99 Pet Cemetery tart warmer, the highest priced Boney Bunch piece to date, with no coupon in sight, five days before the premiere, I know the business strategy of YC has DEFINITELY changed.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Since a lot of you have been talking about witches, it got me to thinking about cats. We know YC has black cat items every year, and surely there will be more this year. I wanted to let everyone know that this weekend I purchased this warmer: EVERYDAY CERAMIC KITTY W/LED. It doesn't look like much on the website, but it is larger and fatter in person. And, I didn't even know this when I purchased it, but when you turn it on, it lights up like a nightlight! It does say it lights up on the website, but it looked so boring, I didn't read the description.
> 
> I am using it right now for oil, so I can't say for sure how it works as a wax melt warmer. It doesn't have a removable tray, for those of you who are wondering. But, I am very impressed by it, and even though it glows white, I think I can incorporate it into my Halloween decor this year. You don't even have to use it as a warmer; it is pretty cool all by itself! I just wanted to share, for those who might overlook it!


I saw that, super cute! I just couldn't get past the lack of removable tray. . We love cats, really hoping for different black cat items this year. Wasn't crazy about the look of the ones the past year.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with you, ninababy. And, while I am not an accountant, when I see a $59.99 Pet Cemetery tart warmer, the highest priced Boney Bunch piece to date, with no coupon in sight, five days before the premiere, I know the business strategy of YC has DEFINITELY changed.


Count me in, too! I think they are still going to sell well. Plus the lack of info is creating the buzz they want.


----------



## witchyone

weenbaby said:


> I made a post on Yankees page asking why there was all the secrecy and this is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 205235
> 
> *headdesk* x1000


I'm surprised they acknowledged the post - seems like they ignore anything that mentions Boney Bunch and especially anything mentioning the lack of coupons.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Hey guys, I received an email from my local Yankee Candle this afternoon. The body of the email mentions the date of the party and it says "Special Deals to Die For" so maybe there will be something special going on coupon-wise that day? Attached to the email was the flyer with the $10 candy dish advertisement but no coupon. It says bring a printout of the email to be entered into a drawing for a free candle. I'm pretty sure in the past, I entered the drawing in store, so maybe there will be two drawings this year? Who knows? Check your emails though! If you signed up for info with your local store, maybe you'll have a similar email.


----------



## weenbaby

INTELL!!!!!

Boneys are not going live online until 10am eastern when the stores open. 

Last year when they went early they were sold out and no one could buy from the store. 

Displays will be in the BACK.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

sanura03 said:


> We also think that name tattoos are a Jinx! He's my best friend and I wouldn't have married him if I didn't plan on spending the rest of my life with him, but why tempt fate!
> I would like another HP tattoo. Actually I'd like a whole 'literary tattoo' sleeve, but most non-children's don't have pictures so I'll have to go a bit abstract for that haha.
> Maybe I'll get a Boney tattoo someday to complete the set of my nerdy obsessions.


A literary sleeve would be really cool!! The hubbster is currently working on his own sleeve of fandom - Star Wars.  lol. He already has a Transformers one (another of his faves) and he wants one Lord of the Rings one too. And a Zelda one. I'm sure one of these days he'll do it.

Funny, I think a Boney tattoo would actually be really cute! Just a tiny little adorable one.


----------



## sanura03

weenbaby said:


> INTELL!!!!!
> 
> Boneys are not going live online until 10am eastern when the stores open.
> 
> Last year when they went early they were sold out and no one could buy from the store.
> 
> Displays will be in the BACK.


 I'm leaning more and more towards just keeping my butt at home and not even bothering with going to a store that day. I have anxiety issues and claustrophobia, so a regular store is pretty much out. And the flagship is 101 miles, one way. Just not worth it with no coupons or fanfare.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> INTELL!!!!!
> 
> Boneys are not going live online until 10am eastern when the stores open.
> 
> Last year when they went early they were sold out and no one could buy from the store.
> 
> Displays will be in the BACK.


Is your source positive? I don't want to go to bed Friday, and miss out on something. I can't make the preview party. Still, if I can get some sleep, and not miss out on anything, that is fine by me. Thank you!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Sanura, I'm so with you! I'm thinking I could just pick them out at home without worrying about them all disappearing before my eyes. Maybe I can go to Yankee later to check out what's left over in person, but I wonder if they'll even have a festive Halloween atmosphere to go with it or if they're not even trying anymore?


----------



## sanura03

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> A literary sleeve would be really cool!! The hubbster is currently working on his own sleeve of fandom - Star Wars.  lol. He already has a Transformers one (another of his faves) and he wants one Lord of the Rings one too. And a Zelda one. I'm sure one of these days he'll do it.
> 
> Funny, I think a Boney tattoo would actually be really cute! Just a tiny little adorable one.


For the literary sleeve I wouldn't mind another HP tattoo and I don't know if you guys are familiar with Madeleine L'engle's work, but I LOVED her time quartet (A Wrinkle in Time, etc.) And would love to get one of Proginoskes from A Wind in the Door, like this but not so dark:









And I wouldn't mind a LOTR one, but I'm not sure what I would get. Other than that my favorite books are from Stephen King and Dean Koontz so I have no idea what I would get haha. And the Sookie Stackhouse novels (True Blood,) but I'm not a huge fan of their illustrations so same with those.

If I ever did get a Boney tattoo, it would probably be of the little balloon-head guy 

But first, I have to get tattoos for my other two kids before they get old enough to question why I have one for my oldest and not them haha.

Someone actually did get a Boney tattoo though and beat us to it lol, it was posted on the BBL FB page:


----------



## Kriscourter

I noticed on yc FB page they are really not giving replies about bb. I laughed when saw reply was our preview party is aug 2nd. I did a live chat and they said 

6:42:07 PM EDT : Lindsey W.: Hello Kristina! Unfortunately we have not been advised if we will have any coupons available for the preview party. Our only current coupon is Buy 2, Get 1 Free on our regularly priced Jars and Tumblers with promo code: DM407


I then replied with just want to let you know coupons for me and many other people are what makes us be able to afford the whole collection and that for me and these people we can only buy a few choice items. She just wrote bac, I will send your request for coupons to corporate to review


----------



## Kriscourter

Also to watch our emails to see if a coupon Comes out and an announcement will be made on it


----------



## happythenjaded

I thought someone on here mentioned that YC advised them that the BB would go online Friday night (technically early SAT morning). Now it's not until Saturday morning at 10 EST? 

Geez, can they just let us know if we need to go to bed Friday or not??? LOLOL!!!! 

So, the coupon WELCOME wont work for the launch either?? I thought it didnt expire until SEPT????? what gives???


----------



## SalemWitch

My plan is to stay up all night until the release.


----------



## sanura03

It seems like they always say that though, and they're always up early. Not nearly as early as usual last year, but still early. I'm going to be holding a vigil anyway.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

My usual Yankee Candle called to remind me about the preview party. There will be giveaway prizes and a "wonderful Halloween party." So I hope they really will put some effort into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay guys, 

Just got done chatting with a YC member, and here is what I found out:

1. I was told to check the website on FRIDAY for the launch. No specific time has been given to the team yet but they were advised if asked to say "8/1".

2. I was told the WELCOME coupon will not work as it expired 7/20. And to check my email closer to the preview in case a coupon is released. 

3. I was told that the candy dish will go live with the rest of the Boneys this week for $10 with $35 purchase. 

4. I was told that the Boneys would be re-stocked online in September with the potential of some "great specials" as this is just the PREVIEW and not the full launch. So, probably the $20 off $45 will be in Sept. for those who can wait LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Okay guys,
> 
> Just got done chatting with a YC member, and here is what I found out:
> 
> 1. I was told to check the website on FRIDAY for the launch. No specific time has been given to the team yet but they were advised if asked to say "8/1".
> 
> 2. I was told the WELCOME coupon will not work as it expired 7/20. And to check my email closer to the preview in case a coupon is released.
> 
> 3. I was told that the candy dish will go live with the rest of the Boneys this week for $10 with $35 purchase.
> 
> 4. I was told that the Boneys would be re-stocked online in September with the potential of some "great specials" as this is just the PREVIEW and not the full launch. So, probably the $20 off $45 will be in Sept. for those who can wait LOL.


Thanks so much Happy for checking on this for us! Let the overnight vigil commence!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much Happy for checking on this for us! Let the overnight vigil commence!


Sure thing-- but I bet if someone else asks they will be told something different LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It would be nice though, if they would put them up sooner than they did last year. I really could use the sleep. I was exhausted last year waiting for them to come online, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Sure thing-- but I bet if someone else asks they will be told something different LOL!


I have an inkling you are correct! Next thing you know, they are going to cancel the preview party entirely, to keep from having to compete with Hallmark and BABW.


----------



## myerman82

They will not be live this year because that takes away from store sales. They said that they will be doing away with Halloween online ordering altogether. The candy dish is limited to 500 pieces total. Anyone with the name happy associated to them can not buy any boney bunches this year......OK OK I'm joking about everything above. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know if it is just because it seems the mood is a little somber today, but I have a couple of new ideas for BB next year. One of them could be the Boney Boner (let your mind run wild here). And, another could be the 2nd installment of their overpriced tart warmer series. It can be of a Boney hanging out in front of a closed YC store, with little Boney Bunch characters displayed inside. Of course, since he can't see them from the front, or get coupons, he is giving the store the finger (or fingers). We could call it: %@#* YOU, YC!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know if it is just because it seems the mood is a little somber today, but I have a couple of new ideas for BB next year. One of them could be the Boney Boner (let your mind run wild here).


We already have that Boney Bunch this year.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know if it is just because it seems the mood is a little somber today, but I have a couple of new ideas for BB next year. One of them could be the Boney Boner (let your mind run wild here). And, another could be the 2nd installment of their overpriced tart warmer series. It can be of a Boney hanging out in front of a closed YC store, with little Boney Bunch characters displayed inside. Of course, since he can't see them from the front, or get coupons, he is giving the store the finger (or fingers). We could call it: %@#* YOU, YC!


Will he still have the classic glassy-eyed Boney smile on his face?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We already have that Boney Bunch this year.


I wonder how many people noticed? I must admit, I was caught in a moment of innocence on that one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Will he still have the classic glassy-eyed Boney smile on his face?


That, and maybe a little something extra, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wonder how many people noticed? I must admit, I was caught in a moment of innocence on that one.


Once you see it, you can't get it out of your head LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, seriously. I'm not a total deviant. It's just easy to see how YC's decision to launch BB this year has cast a damper on things. Laughing at anything is good right about now. We are going to make it through this, and I say now that everyone here is going to get everything they want. Or at least what they can afford.

And if we have to leave some pieces behind, we will get them in September!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Once you see it, you can't get it out of your head LOLOL


I knew the first time I saw it I was getting it, and after you mentioned that, I want it even more.  I am putting it in my bedroom. It is just too cute, but a little inspiration never hurt anybody, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, seriously. I'm not a total deviant. It's just easy to see how YC's decision to launch BB this year has cast a damper on things. Laughing at anything is good right about now. We are going to make it through this, and I say now that everyone here is going to get everything they want. Or at least what they can afford.
> 
> And if we have to leave some pieces behind, we will get them in September!


I will leave you guys plenty of eye phone boneys


----------



## myerman82

pumpkin muffin said:


> i knew the first time i saw it i was getting it, and after you mentioned that, i want it even more.  i am putting it in my bedroom. It is just too cute, but a little inspiration never hurt anybody, lol.


omg lololol!!!!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

My source is a long time employee if YC. 

It just goes to show that no one knows what's going on. 

She said the boney bunch won't launch until the stores open because last year the stores couldn't order stuff that was sold out because it was sold out online as well.


----------



## BoneyFan

I'm feeling a little crazy that I'm NOT CRAZY over the pieces I've seen so far. Am I ill? Is it the lack of coupons? Do I need to see more pictures? This is supposed to be the most wonderful time of the year! 

The pieces I'm most excited about haven't been shown yet....so I'm still hoping.


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Okay guys,
> 
> Just got done chatting with a YC member, and here is what I found out:
> 
> 1. I was told to check the website on FRIDAY for the launch. No specific time has been given to the team yet but they were advised if asked to say "8/1".
> 
> 2. I was told the WELCOME coupon will not work as it expired 7/20. And to check my email closer to the preview in case a coupon is released.
> 
> 3. I was told that the candy dish will go live with the rest of the Boneys this week for $10 with $35 purchase.
> 
> 4. I was told that the Boneys would be re-stocked online in September with the potential of some "great specials" as this is just the PREVIEW and not the full launch. So, probably the $20 off $45 will be in Sept. for those who can wait LOL.



Gosh, I sure hope what they told you is true. I was really upset when I saw above that they wouldn't be online until 10:00 a.m on Aug 2. I had planned to buy my must haves online and then check out the party. I would have thought by now we would see some leaked photos. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> I'm feeling a little crazy that I'm NOT CRAZY over the pieces I've seen so far. Am I ill? Is it the lack of coupons? Do I need to see more pictures? This is supposed to be the most wonderful time of the year!
> 
> The pieces I'm most excited about haven't been shown yet....so I'm still hoping.


It's not just you! None of the online only pieces are calling to me. Got my Frank and bride last year.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

sanura03 said:


> For the literary sleeve I wouldn't mind another HP tattoo and I don't know if you guys are familiar with Madeleine L'engle's work, but I LOVED her time quartet (A Wrinkle in Time, etc.) And would love to get one of Proginoskes from A Wind in the Door, like this but not so dark:
> 
> And I wouldn't mind a LOTR one, but I'm not sure what I would get. Other than that my favorite books are from Stephen King and Dean Koontz so I have no idea what I would get haha. And the Sookie Stackhouse novels (True Blood,) but I'm not a huge fan of their illustrations so same with those.
> 
> If I ever did get a Boney tattoo, it would probably be of the little balloon-head guy
> 
> But first, I have to get tattoos for my other two kids before they get old enough to question why I have one for my oldest and not them haha.
> 
> Someone actually did get a Boney tattoo though and beat us to it lol, it was posted on the BBL FB page:




I'm actually fixing to start the Odd Thomas series! I saw the movie on Netflix and feel in love with the character haha Although The Southern Vampire Mysteries (True Blood) pissed me off. I like to pretend the last book in the series doesn't exist.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Also, I totally want a viking boney. Someone said they would never do the classic monsters, but I'm holding out a smidgen of hope that maybe someday in the future we'll get a vamp, ghoul, mummy etc inspired piece. A girl can hope right?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm actually fixing to start the Odd Thomas series! I saw the movie on Netflix and feel in love with the character haha Although The Southern Vampire Mysteries (True Blood) pissed me off. I like to pretend the last book in the series doesn't exist.


 I've never read the books, but I am trying to get through the last season of True Blood on HBO. I've been wanting Sookie and Bill to die for years. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Also, I totally want a viking boney. Someone said they would never do the classic monsters, but I'm holding out a smidgen of hope that maybe someday in the future we'll get a vamp, ghoul, mummy etc inspired piece. A girl can hope right?


I actually thought with the introduction of Frankenstein and his Bride last year, that the theme would have been continued. I also thought the same thing of Bone White, though.


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> It's not just you! None of the online only pieces are calling to me. Got my Frank and bride last year.


As the most expensive piece, I'm practically relieved that I'm not feeling the pet cemetery!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm actually fixing to start the Odd Thomas series! I saw the movie on Netflix and feel in love with the character haha Although The Southern Vampire Mysteries (True Blood) pissed me off. I like to pretend the last book in the series doesn't exist.


I love odd Thomas! I have a friend that Odd reminds me a lot of. The last book (the one about Tesla) was a bit too far out for me but I still luzz me some Oddy!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've never read the books, but I am trying to get through the last season of True Blood on HBO. I've been wanting Sookie and Bill to die for years. Here's to hoping.


SOOKEH IS MAHINE

Does get old after awhile.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I actually thought with the introduction of Frankenstein and his Bride last year, that the theme would have been continued. I also thought the same thing of Bone White, though.


I wonder if those two didn't sell as well as they thought, hence them being 're-issued' this year.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I actually thought with the introduction of Frankenstein and his Bride last year, that the theme would have been continued. I also thought the same thing of Bone White, though.


That would have been great to see this year. I'm tired of seeing Boney and the Bride, but I guess they hope to cash in with those October weddings every year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> SOOKEH IS MAHINE
> 
> Does get old after awhile.


Well, at least her name is better in the book. I found a hilarious Twitter feed under that spelling. I guess others aren't thrilled with her character either.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

wickedwillingwench said:


> I love odd Thomas! I have a friend that Odd reminds me a lot of. The last book (the one about Tesla) was a bit too far out for me but I still luzz me some Oddy!


That's awesome! The movie made me cry, so I figure the book will give me another major case of the sads. I'm just happy that his story continues lol This is my first Koontz book series. I also picked up a few of the books in his Frankenstein series, but I probably won't get around to them until fall break.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> That would have been great to see this year. I'm tired of seeing Boney and the Bride, but I guess they hope to cash in with those October weddings every year.


YC needs to do what Lays did, and ask people to vote for their favorite pieces. Then, sell what the people want! So many of us want to get our hands on some of those prototypes they won't manufacture. Guillotine Boney anyone?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> I wonder if those two didn't sell as well as they thought, hence them being 're-issued' this year.


It's a possibility, but they did "sell out" online pretty fast. Of course, we know now that doesn't necessarily mean the stock was depleted.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

You couldn't find those two in my area. My friend and I had to drive an hour+ away to get the last two bone whites. Frank and his Bride were next to impossible to get. I really lucked up by seeing one at the outlet near my house. It was the first BB piece I ever bought and it kicked started the addiction.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YC needs to do what Lays did, and ask people to vote for their favorite pieces. Then, sell what the people want! So many of us want to get our hands on some of those prototypes they won't manufacture. Guillotine Boney anyone?


Ugh, yes! The guillotine boney is by far one of the coolest things they've ever done.  Wish they'd release it.


----------



## happythenjaded

I AGREE- if they make us wait until the morning of the preview party to order online then that sucks. Sorry but that is not cool.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> You couldn't find those two in my area. My friend and I had to drive an hour+ away to get the last two bone whites. Frank and his Bride were next to impossible to get. I really lucked up by seeing one at the outlet near my house. It was the first BB piece I ever bought and it kicked started the addiction.


Awesome! That's how I felt, when I got the organ player tart burner. He is the "Phantom of the Opera" Boney to me.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

YC has heard your cries and will be releasing a limited edition guillotine boney for the price of...onnneee milliooonnn dollars *touches pinky to mouth*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I AGREE- if they make us wait until the morning of the preview party to order online then that sucks. Sorry but that is not cool.


Unless YC clarifies, not only are people going to be up all night waiting for them to go live, but if they plan on going to the preview party, they are being screwed. Can you imagine the madhouse of pretty much every store selling out of the same piece (which will happen), and then people waiting for hours to get their online order placed in store? Yikes!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> YC has heard your cries and will be releasing a limited edition guillotine boney for the price of...onnneee milliooonnn dollars *touches pinky to mouth*


Now that you've got me thinking of Mr. Bigglesworth, I would have loved to have seen a Grumpy Cat inspired Boney this year. I love Grumpy Cat!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Awesome! That's how I felt, when I got the organ player tart burner. He is the "Phantom of the Opera" Boney to me.


I totally agree Pumpkin M he is "Phantom of the Opera" to me too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> I totally agree Pumpkin M he is "Phantom of the Opera" to me too!


Great minds think alike!


----------



## DarkSecret

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> YC has heard your cries and will be releasing a limited edition guillotine boney for the price of...onnneee milliooonnn dollars *touches pinky to mouth*


You made me laugh Mrs F, and I needed that! I've been bummed out with no leaked photos and no coupons! This week has got to get better.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Great minds think alike!


Come to think of it, it would have been fab for them to have made a Christine Boney. There just aren't enough ladies in the Boney Bunch.


----------



## BoneyFan

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> You couldn't find those two in my area. My friend and I had to drive an hour+ away to get the last two bone whites. Frank and his Bride were next to impossible to get. I really lucked up by seeing one at the outlet near my house. It was the first BB piece I ever bought and it kicked started the addiction.


Mine had quite a bit of Frank and Bone White, but only 1 Train which was swooped up right away. Never saw Bone Dry in stores. They must have had a billion motorcycles and cats though. Luckily I ordered the few pieces I really wanted online so when I went to the preview party I got to relax a bit and just enjoy it. My stores also pretty good with taking names and phone numbers and calling people when pieces come in.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Carrie would be a good one too! Gosh, maybe YC will continue with more female characters after Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## BoneyFan

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> YC has heard your cries and will be releasing a limited edition guillotine boney for the price of...onnneee milliooonnn dollars *touches pinky to mouth*


If they give me a $20 off of $45 coupon, I think I can make it work!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> Mine had quite a bit of Frank and Bone White, but only 1 Train which was swooped up right away. Never saw Bone Dry in stores. They must have had a billion motorcycles and cats though. Luckily I ordered the few pieces I really wanted online so when I went to the preview party I got to relax a bit and just enjoy it. My stores also pretty good with taking names and phone numbers and calling people when pieces come in.


That's the beauty of them releasing the pieces online FIRST. People who are going to the preview party shouldn't have to worry about getting EVERYTHING at the store. The idea is to have a complete experience. YC just has to release these pieces the night before.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> That's awesome! The movie made me cry, so I figure the book will give me another major case of the sads. I'm just happy that his story continues lol This is my first Koontz book series. I also picked up a few of the books in his Frankenstein series, but I probably won't get around to them until fall break.


if you've never read 'Lightning' by Koontz, I highly recommend it. It's one of the very few books I've ever bought twice.


----------



## Prytania

wickedwillingwench said:


> if you've never read 'Lightning' by Koontz, I highly recommend it. It's one of the very few books I've ever bought twice.


I remember reading that book when I was 11 years old. I should probably re-read it, now that you mention it. I really liked it at the time...


----------



## Prytania

wickedwillingwench said:


> if you've never read 'Lightning' by Koontz, I highly recommend it. It's one of the very few books I've ever bought twice.


I remember reading that book when I was 11 years old. I should probably re-read it, now that you mention it. I really liked it at the time...


----------



## Auntmeanne

Does anybody have any coupon codes?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

None that are good for the preview party ...yet


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

YC is giving us some fierce blue balls over here and holding out the goods until the last minute. It's economic torture at its finest.


----------



## sanura03

As far as the Soookeh books go, I found the last couple to be pretty lackluster, but she ended up with the guy I wanted her with from book one, sooo I can't condemn it too much. I know 90% of people wanted her with a certain someone else and I can see where they would be very upset with the way that character went.
I'm soooo behind on the show! By like, a season and a half haha. Really need to catch up.

As the Odd Thomas books go, I LOVED the first one and, yes, it made me cry like a baby. I really liked the second one, Forever Odd. The 3rd and 4th, which I refer to as 'the one with the monastery,' and "Odd Goes to the Beach!" respectively, I'm pretty MEH about. And I haven't read the others yet. I'll readily admit that I'm bitter that he's found the time to write umptine Odd Thomas books and STILL hasn't finished the Christopher Snow Trilogy! That book is the missing Boney Bunch coupons to Dean's Yankee Candle.

I did love Lightening as well! But my favorite, like all time favorite book, not just among other Koontz books, is Watchers.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I`m kinda worried. There are tons of new pieces this year. Some sites I`ve seen lists with 18-20 things. The majority are in the $20 range on up to the pet cemetery is 59.99. I saw 1 item that was 9.99. There is noooo way this is gonna happen without coupons. Especially since I have no job this year. I read in one place on facebook the coupons will be out Aug. 4. Thats gonna drive me nuts. I like to log in at midnight the day of the party order everything and be done. Please if anyone hears or sees coupons post ASAP very big so we can all see it. Thanks sooo very much. 

I love the new bus and pet cemetery. The new candy dish is awesome to. Any sneak peeks of the skeleton crew?


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Thanks for the welcome everyone! As for the lady spider web piece, I thought there might be one person mildly interested, but not this many! To avoid conflict, I’m just going to go in order of who mentioned something first. She does come with the added bonus of the original $9.99 sticker on the bottom…. Salt in the wound. 

But I’m still hoping something is going to pop up Saturday morning… And I will still be up Friday evening if anyone needs some company... 

I thought last year they had the pictures up for a few days online but you couldn’t purchase them… does anyone remember that? I vaguely remember being aggravated because I had to keep hitting the refresh button over and over waiting for the “add to cart” option. Maybe it was just some crazy nightmare…. haha


----------



## Mourning Glory

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! As for the lady spider web piece, I thought there might be one person mildly interested, but not this many! To avoid conflict, I’m just going to go in order of who mentioned something first. She does come with the added bonus of the original $9.99 sticker on the bottom…. Salt in the wound.
> 
> But I’m still hoping something is going to pop up Saturday morning… And I will still be up Friday evening if anyone needs some company...
> 
> I thought last year they had the pictures up for a few days online but you couldn’t purchase them… does anyone remember that? I vaguely remember being aggravated because I had to keep hitting the refresh button over and over waiting for the “add to cart” option. Maybe it was just some crazy nightmare…. haha


Thanks again for getting in touch with me. Now that I think of it the pictures may have been up before they went on sale. Maybe because of the leak? I do remember they couldn't make up their minds about what items were in stock. Especially those stinkin ghosts!


----------



## Mourning Glory

BBL posted these close ups. Is it just me or is the ghoul bus driver missing a pupil?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! As for the lady spider web piece, I thought there might be one person mildly interested, but not this many! To avoid conflict, I’m just going to go in order of who mentioned something first. She does come with the added bonus of the original $9.99 sticker on the bottom…. Salt in the wound.
> 
> But I’m still hoping something is going to pop up Saturday morning… And I will still be up Friday evening if anyone needs some company...
> 
> I thought last year they had the pictures up for a few days online but you couldn’t purchase them… does anyone remember that? I vaguely remember being aggravated because I had to keep hitting the refresh button over and over waiting for the “add to cart” option. Maybe it was just some crazy nightmare…. haha


Hi jess-jess,

I welcome you to the forum! Put me in line for the spider web lady as well. PM me if it's my turn.

I think you're right. I believe YC did put all their stuff online last year a couple days before the party. It couldn't be purchased, just viewed, as you stated. I think that's the least they could do this year for their fans. Give everyone a chance to plan before going to the store. It's just common courtesy and, honestly, makes sense from a business perspective for them.

Giving us some coupons would also be a good business move for them. If there is no coupon for Saturday, I will take it personally as a Boney Bunch fan and collector. Most people who are buying on Saturday are avid fans of the line. Casual buyers will likely not purchase much on Saturday, since it's August 2 and not October. Personally, I would view it as a slap in the face if YC doesn't provide their loyal fanbase with a good coupon or two. No coupon means that YC is basically bullying their fan base into buying pieces at full retail value (which is extremely high this year) or risk not getting a piece because it may sell out. Then, for them to come out with a coupon two days later on the 4th when some pieces may be gone already, well, that's just wrong! Again, no coupon for the 2nd would be a direct insult to BB fans, especially so when a coupon comes out two days later on the 4th. My two cents : )


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> BBL posted these close ups. Is it just me or is the ghoul bus driver missing a pupil?


That bus driver should ask the eye phone boney for his eye back. Maybe he needs to invest in a sharpie.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> How fun!!! Those skull ornaments are a must have - thanks for sharing! I love sugar skulls too. Definitely considering a tattoo in the future. Do you have pics of your matching tattoos? I'd love to see. Check out the sugar skull makeup I did on myself this past Halloween!


Wow BoNeYbRiT715, I like the makeup! Looking good ; )


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> That bus driver should ask the eye phone boney for his eye back. Maybe he needs to invest in a sharpie.


With reports of higher quality this year, maybe I can turn a blind eye to this mistake!


----------



## happythenjaded

I soooooooooooooo need that bussssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. GRRRRRRRRRRRR. I cant resist it any longer. *Adds bus to list*


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I soooooooooooooo need that bussssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. GRRRRRRRRRRRR. I cant resist it any longer. *Adds bus to list*


I thought you wanted eye phone.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> With reports of higher quality this year, maybe I can turn a blind eye to this mistake!


You know if you get one with only one eye you can make a killing on eBay. People will actually want the one eyed bus driver since anything else is SNAD.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I thought you wanted eye phone.


Worst. EVER.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> That bus driver should ask the eye phone boney for his eye back. Maybe he needs to invest in a sharpie.


Argh, not the sharpie again! LOL! But seriously are we going to be dealing with quality issues again this year??? We already had faceless babies from last year. You would think with the price increase that we could get well painted Boneys. 

Maybe he's that creepy, rheumy-eyed old bus driver from every little kid's nightmare! Bwah-ah-ahhhh!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Worst. EVER.


Whats with all these missing eyes this year???? Can we still blame Ke$ha???


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Argh, not the sharpie again! LOL! But seriously are we going to be dealing with quality issues again this year??? We already had faceless babies from last year. You would think with the price increase that we could get well painted Boneys.
> 
> Maybe he's that creepy, rheumy-eyed old bus driver from every little kid's nightmare! Bwah-ah-ahhhh!!!


I actually know how he lost his eye but I'm not telling.  He really should not be waking the dead. LOLOL


----------



## myerman82

I wish the fall catalog has a rub a smell (that's what they call it) for Ghostly Treats. They aren't any for the Halloween candles.


----------



## Spookywolf

I can finally see the dimensions on that bus now at least. It's a decent size without being a hassle to display and store. I'm weakening in my resolve to hold off on buying that.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I can finally see the dimensions on that bus now at least. It's a decent size without being a hassle to display and store. I'm weakening in my resolve to hold off on buying that.


I want the bus too. I have no clue where I am going to put another big piece but I must have it. There are soooo many car pieces this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Can anybody make out what it says on the back door of the bus?


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Can anybody make out what it says on the back door of the bus?


Ghoul Bus That's what is says


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I want the bus too. I have no clue where I am going to put another big piece but I must have it. There are soooo many car pieces this year.


Yeah no more big pieces for you.


----------



## myerman82

I know a lot of us are also fans of B&BW's candles too. They have some pretty good candles for fall. If they were smart they would put them on sale 2 for $20 on Saturday.


----------



## Spookywolf

I like that there are figures all the way around on it this time...okay, enough all ready! I want the stupid thing! LOLOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I know a lot of us are also fans of B&BW's candles too. They have some pretty good candles for fall. If they were smart they would put them on sale 2 for $20 on Saturday.


I am burning one of many 75% off BBW candles I got last year haha!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I like that there are figures all the way around on it this time...okay, enough all ready! I want the stupid thing! LOLOL!


Are you a fan of the movie Trick or Treat? That bus reminds me of that movie.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I like that there are figures all the way around on it this time...okay, enough all ready! I want the stupid thing! LOLOL!


Much convincing you took Spooky!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I am burning one of many 75% off BBW candles I got last year haha!!


Let me guess...Cranberry Pear Bellini. LOL I think you bought stock in that last year.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Much convincing you took Spooky!!


It's not my fault. You and Myerman are VERY bad influences on me!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> It's not my fault. You and Myerman are VERY bad influences on me!


That's what we like to hear. Did I also convince you to get Drop Dead Gorgeous yet?????


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Let me guess...Cranberry Pear Bellini. LOL I think you bought stock in that last year.


Is that for real...the scent, not the stock.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Let me guess...Cranberry Pear Bellini. LOL I think you bought stock in that last year.


LOL NO! I bought more Peach Bellini than CPB. And for a while CPB was smelling off, but it was only one or two. I am burning one of the Balsam's. What better way to deal with 100 degreee weather than the smell of winter? LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

AND you are one to talk Mr. Vanilla Bean Noel. ...... bahahaha


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Is that for real...the scent, not the stock.


Yes and happy loves it so much he's having cologne made out of that scent. He's obsessed with it. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> That's what we like to hear. Did I also convince you to get Drop Dead Gorgeous yet?????


Didn't have to. I'd already decided yes on that one as soon as I read it on the list. We need more fancy ladies in the line. Although juding by what you said you glimpsed at the store the other day, the word lady might be questionable...


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> AND you are one to talk Mr. Vanilla Bean Noel. ...... bahahaha


I sold all my Vanilla Bean Noel and made a killing  I can't believe people actually pay top dollar for that stuff. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I sold all my Vanilla Bean Noel and made a killing  I can't believe people actually pay top dollar for that stuff. LOL


And sometimes CPB smells like straight up BOOZE!!! It either smells amazing or smells like cheap booze LOL!! No in between!

VBN just smells like funky arse.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Didn't have to. I'd already decided yes on that one as soon as I read it on the list. We need more fancy ladies in the line. Although juding by what you said you glimpsed at the store the other day, the word lady might be questionable...


OMG, you made me spill my drink all over just now. LOLOL Right!!!!!!!! We will definitely be drag racing this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Didn't have to. I'd already decided yes on that one as soon as I read it on the list. We need more fancy ladies in the line. Although juding by what you said you glimpsed at the store the other day, the word lady might be questionable...


Total drag.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> And sometimes CPB smells like straight up BOOZE!!! It either smells amazing or smells like cheap booze LOL!! No in between!
> 
> VBN just smells like funky arse.


I have so much Peach Bellini too that I may have to exchange them if they will still let me. I grew tired of that scent very fast.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> AND you are one to talk Mr. Vanilla Bean Noel. ...... bahahaha


Well, I'll give them one thing, they sure make poetic names for their candles! Let me try one for the Boney line...um Carmel Brownie Bone-dae? No, that's not right. Let me think some more...


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I have so much Peach Bellini too that I may have to exchange them if they will still let me. I grew tired of that scent very fast.


Lol I love PB! Its one of the only fruity scents I can stand. You know I stick with the musky/woodsy scents!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I'll give them one thing, they sure make poetic names for their candles! Let me try one for the Boney line...um Carmel Brownie Bone-dae? No, that's not right. Let me think some more...


Is that the Boneys drag name???


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You know I stick with the musky/woodsy scents!


If you say so


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If you say so


Cant do sweet, fruity, floral, or food scents really..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! 

Bergamot Woods better come back this year!


----------



## happythenjaded

I think YC should offer the Pet Cemetery for $25 with any $150 purchase. Yeah? LOLOLOL!

I can dream, right? On that note.... GOODNIGHT! Must get rest now..... sigh! night night all !


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I think YC should offer the Pet Cemetery for $25 with any $150 purchase. Yeah? LOLOLOL!


Honestly, I'm waiting until I see it for 75% off at the outlet. $60 can buy me a lot more boney than just one piece, especially since Yankee Candle is being greedy with the coupons.


----------



## happythenjaded

DREAM ABOUT IT ! lol


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I think YC should offer the Pet Cemetery for $25 with any $150 purchase. Yeah? LOLOLOL!
> 
> I can dream, right? On that note.... GOODNIGHT! Must get rest now..... sigh! night night all !


Well, they should throw something in for free with all the cash we drop on these things. I've gotta hit the hay myself. Early a.m. alarm clocks truly stink! Goodnight Boney peeps!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> DREAM ABOUT IT ! lol


I already sacrificed all my BBW survey coupons and still nothing. I think I need to light a witches brew and stare into my crystal ball. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Well, they should throw something in for free with all the cash we drop on these things. I've gotta hit the hay myself. Early a.m. alarm clocks truly stink! Goodnight Boney peeps!


Your leaving me here all alone? Alright, have a good night.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I already sacrificed all my BBW survey coupons and still nothing. I think I need to light a witches brew and stare into my crystal ball. LOL


My store says they have a customer who buys cases full of Witches' Brew to last her the year every year!  That's a lot of candles!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Well, I will not buy til there are some coupons. Putting the coupons out on Aug 4th is not a nice way to treat long time customers. I have collected the Boney Bunch for a very long time. I have enough for a nice Halloween display. I really do not need anything else so I can stop collecting at any time. They just saved me a lot of money this year if things are sold out by the time the coupons are out. I will be done with YC.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Well, I will not buy til there are some coupons. Putting the coupons out on Aug 4th is not a nice way to treat long time customers. I have collected the Boney Bunch for a very long time. I have enough for a nice Halloween display. I really do not need anything else so I can stop collecting at any time. They just saved me a lot of money this year if things are sold out by the time the coupons are out. I will be done with YC.


I am feeling the same way. There are three pieces that I feel like I must have though. The rest I honestly can live without if I really have to. I will not pay full price and Yankee candle should know better. What a way to screw over early buyers.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> My store says they have a customer who buys cases full of Withces' Brew to last her the year every year!  That's a lot of candles!


I don't really like Witches Brew or any licorice type scents but I understand why that scent is so popular.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I don't really like Witches Brew or any licorice type scents but I understand why that scent is so popular.


At first I wasn't sure of Witches' Brew or Happy Halloween, but they did grow and me and I do like them in small quantities. They aren't candles I would want burning all the time, but for a treat or occasion! Plus the jar designs are fun too.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> At first I wasn't sure of Witches' Brew or Happy Halloween, but they did grow and me and I do like them in small quantities. They aren't candles I would want burning all the time, but for a treat or occasion! Plus the jar designs are fun too.


I think Halloween theme jars are awesome. Burning them just puts me in a Halloween mood. I am hoping that I will love Ghostly Treats. I want to light it on Saturday when I am re-arranging my Boney Bunches and listening to my Midnight Syndicate music.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I think Halloween theme jars are awesome. Burning them just puts me in a Halloween mood. I am hoping that I will love Ghostly Treats. I want to light it on Saturday when I am re-arranging my Boney Bunches and listening to my Midnight Syndicate music.


Sounds like a good plan! I love their Campfire Treat fragrance, so I suppose it is safe to say I enjoy Marshmallow fragrances as a whole. I am sure I will love this one!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> At first I wasn't sure of Witches' Brew or Happy Halloween, but they did grow and me and I do like them in small quantities. They aren't candles I would want burning all the time, but for a treat or occasion! Plus the jar designs are fun too.


I noticed you have Candy Corn as your picture. What do you think of that scent? I really didn't think it was a strong scent at all a few years ago.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I noticed you have Candy Corn as your picture. What do you think if that scent? I really didn't think it was a strong scent at all a few years ago.


I actually took that photo at the store last year, and have not had the opportunity to try it out yet unfortunately. Sorry about that! I do have a tart and two car jars to use this year though soon!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I actually took that photo at the store last year, and have not had the opportunity to try it out yet unfortunately. Sorry about that! I do have a tart and two car jars to use this year though soon!


I was hoping it would be stronger this year. I am willing to give it another try. Last year after Super Sweet Pumpkin was a dud I haven't purchased any Yankee Candles since. I do enjoy B&BW Fall candles but I'm willing to give Yankee Candle another chance.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I was hoping it would be stronger this year. I am willing to give it another try. Last year after Super Sweet Pumpkin was a dud I haven't purchased any Yankee Candles since. I do enjoy B&BW Fall candles but I'm willing to give Yankee Candle another chance.


Hopefully Ghostly Treats will be good for us! If so, it will can "redeem" Yankee for you.  I have a few fall scents to try out this year---Apple Pumpkin, some fall swirls etc. (from the winter semi annual)


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Hopefully Ghostly Treats will be good for us! If so, it will can "redeem" Yankee for you.  I have a few fall scents to try out this year---Apple Pumpkin, some fall swirls etc. (from the winter semi annual)


Apple Pumpkin is a good one. I have it in tarts. What fall swirls do you have.


----------



## gloomycatt

I wish I had bought a case of moonlight harvest when they still had it...the deep purple was beautiful and looked great with my bonies!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I need a case of witches brew tea lights. I think I'm down to my final 5 or 6 boxes.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Wow redsea! You've made 194 posts this month and you're already a great pumpkin?!? Way to go!!!


----------



## myerman82

I'm burning vanilla and pretending it's boonilla. No, not the same. Maybe I should put the bat jar shade on it I bought many years ago. LOL


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I forget, what made boo-nilla different than just vanilla? I really liked cider web. I still have a jar or two of it left.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I forget, what made boo-nilla different than just vanilla? I really liked cider web. I still have a jar or two of it left.


The fact that it came is a awesome Halloween themed jar. This just doesn't give off that Halloween feeling. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I forget, what made boo-nilla different than just vanilla? I really liked cider web. I still have a jar or two of it left.


I found Cider Wed three years ago at Home Goods. I loved that candle that I was still trying to light what was left when it was finished. I hope to find one again this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Auntmeanne said:


> Well, I will not buy til there are some coupons. Putting the coupons out on Aug 4th is not a nice way to treat long time customers. I have collected the Boney Bunch for a very long time. I have enough for a nice Halloween display. I really do not need anything else so I can stop collecting at any time. They just saved me a lot of money this year if things are sold out by the time the coupons are out. I will be done with YC.


You're not alone. I've been collecting the Boney Bunch since 2008 too. If there's no coupons on Saturday, I'll probably wait until Monday, but even then, I'll only be able to buy a third of the pieces I want using the store coupon that starts that day. I've written out all my options. Trying to not think about it too much. If I miss out on the online exclusive pieces due to the coupon situation, I'll be really sad and disappointed. 

I think it's funny that we have nothing to talk about other than Yankee Candle's competitors products. 

Thanks for another fun round of posts tonight everyone. Heading to bed. 

Lisa


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Maybe if we all do live chats with them enough times, they will give us coupons!!


----------



## witchyone

YC has really sucked the fun out of it this year, what with the employees being threatened with firings and the lack of information/coupons for the fans. I felt so bad for the employees in the YC I went to on Saturday; they just seemed exasperated. I doubt Saturday will be much fun for them.

Does anyone think YC is going to put out a coupon at the last minute as if they're swooping in to save the day? See? We DO care about you! $5 off for everyone*!

*Eye Phone only.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just got an email. The YC coupon for Saturday is buy one candle get one free. Not what I was hoping for. Is that really it?


----------



## Auntmeanne

Here is a list I found 
The Frankenstein Bride and Groom will be available online only again this year ($19.99) as well as a Ghoul Bus ($39.99) and Wake the Dead (yawning boney!) ($16.99). 

Pet Cemetery is online only as well ($59.99). (Boney man walking Bonesy at the gates of cemetary and behind the gates is a tart warmer!

Jar Holders:
Boney Family ($29.99) - this is the Snow White one from last year 
Graves Dug Why You Wait (guy holding shovel leaning against tombstome)($24.99) 

Jar Topper:
Dawn of the Dead girl with black hair black bow with Bonesy at her side. ($12.99) 

Taper Holders:
Wedding couple Boney holding chalices. ($24.99) 
Hear No evil See No evil 4 heads($24.99) 

Tealight Holders:
Bonesy (paws on pumpkin ) ($14.99) 
Baby Highchair (messy food bowl!) ($19.99) 
Fish & Boat ($19.99) - Boney holding a BIG skeleton fish 
Dead End Zone ($19.99) - Football player holding head as a football! 
Drop Dead Gorgeous ($19.99) - woman with fancy dress
"Eye Phone" (boney holding eyeball phone)($19.99) 

Votive Holders:
Bone Tired Cat (lying down) ($7.99) 
Bird Plane (think submarine!)($29.99) 
Boney & Clyde ($24.99) - 1920's type gangster car (the 3d look that went into this is insane!)
Dying to See You LED (boney holding his eyes and the actual sockets of his eyes light up!) ($24.99) 
Taxi orange cab ($19.99)



I don't know how accurate it is. If this is all boney bunch they better have some serious coupons.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

From those numbers, the total collection would cost a staggering $458 plus tax! - please, please someone correct my horrible math and say it really comes out at under $300 (wink). Come on Yankee Candle, throw us a bone with meat on.


----------



## myerman82

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Just got an email. The YC coupon for Saturday is buy one candle get one free. Not what I was hoping for. Is that really it?


I'm guessing it also says "Can not be used one Halloween themed candles"
If that's the coupon you received, then that's pretty much what we have to work with on Saturday. Thank you Yankee Candle!!! My purchases that day will be cut down a lot.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Actually, I kept reading the posts and there were some corrections to the above list
Also.. sorry guys-a quick pricing correction:
The wake the dead boney will be 19.99 online not 16.99

And the bone tired cat is 17.99 not 7.99

So if I added correctly to your math we are at $471. plus tax
Also I don't think I saw the candy dish in the above list thats $10.00 more.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

The code is SUMMER and is good through Aug 3rd. Excludes collegiate candles. It's buy 2, get 1 free. Any regularly priced jar, tumbler or pure radiance vase candle.


----------



## mdna2014




----------



## happythenjaded

I love Witches Brew! I found a few boxes (one was the Boney Bunch box) of the tealights last year at Ross and Marshalls for like $2.99 ? $3.99? 

I am saddened by the lack of coupon. I feel so bad reading everyone's disappointments over this year..... sigh. They wont let us have any fun! 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr but that hand holding the candle looks fun!! LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

I love Witches Brew! I found a few boxes (one was the Boney Bunch box) of the tealights last year at Ross and Marshalls for like $2.99 ? $3.99? 

I am saddened by the lack of coupon. I feel so bad reading everyone's disappointments over this year..... sigh. They wont let us have any fun! 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr but that hand holding the candle looks fun!! LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> The code is SUMMER and is good through Aug 3rd. Excludes collegiate candles. It's buy 2, get 1 free. Any regularly priced jar, tumbler or pure radiance vase candle.


Ugh! I was at least hoping the candle coupon would be B1G1. I want to try the Ghostly Treats candle. I would have gotten one or two of those, and I am in love with YC's Apple Pumpkin.

At this rate, I am crossing my fingers for a BABW candle sale. Sorry YC, but their fall and winter candles are highly superior to yours. There are several of their new pumpkin candles I want to try badly this year. If you love sweet scents, Pumpkin Pecan Waffles is amazing. I was burning some of that and Marshmallow Fireside (oil) in my cat warmer last night. Marshmallow Fireside smells like heaven to me. I'm ready for fall!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Let's try to stay positive, everybody. We still have four days for something to break. YC corporate can always change their minds at the last minute, and send out a mass e-mail. I am hoping, for all of the Boney lovers out there. Come on, YC! Quit bending us over!


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> ugh! I was at least hoping the candle coupon would be b1g1. I want to try the ghostly treats candle. I would have gotten one or two of those, and i am in love with yc's apple pumpkin.
> 
> At this rate, i am crossing my fingers for a babw candle sale. Sorry yc, but their fall and winter candles are highly superior to yours. There are several of their new pumpkin candles i want to try badly this year. If you love sweet scents, pumpkin pecan waffles is amazing. I was burning some of that and marshmallow fireside (oil) in my cat warmer last night. Marshmallow fireside smells like heaven to me. I'm ready for fall!


i was so excited when i got that email and it said coupon


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> i was so excited when i got that email and it said coupon


For those of you who get YC e-mails early, should you get one with a coupon we can use for preview day, please post the online code here. I do not get their e-mails as early as others (I still haven't received the one you guys are talking about now). It would be a shame to miss out, because I, as well as other people, didn't get the e-mail in time. Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For those of you who get YC e-mails early, should you get one with a coupon we can use for preview day, please post the online code here. I do not get their e-mails as early as others (I still haven't received the one you guys are talking about now). It would be a shame to miss out, because I, as well as others, didn't get the e-mail in time. Thanks in advance, guys!


This is the coupon I received


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Apple Pumpkin is a good one. I have it in tarts. What fall swirls do you have.


I have Super Sweet Pumpkin and Happy Thanksgiving. It is almost their time to be burned. I hope the Super Sweet Pumpkin does okay!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> This is the coupon I received
> View attachment 205325


Thank you for sharing! I'm still hoping for a $20 off $45!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ugh, how frustrating! I woke up excited to find the email entitled: "Guess who's back? Special preview + a coupon for you" and thought, Yay! They're finally giving us a coupon! And lo and behold, it's still the buy 2 candles get 1 free. Does anyone else feel like this is a kind of slap in the face from Yankee? After so many coupons available in years past they can't possibly expect people to be ok with this.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ugh, how frustrating! I woke up excited to find the email entitled: "Guess who's back? Special preview + a coupon for you" and thought, Yay! They're finally giving us a coupon! And lo and behold, it's still the buy 2 candles get 1 free. Does anyone else feel like this is a kind of slap in the face from Yankee? After so many coupons available in years past they can't possibly expect people to be ok with this.


At this point I'd take $20 off $100. It would be better than anything we've gotten yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ugh, how frustrating! I woke up excited to find the email entitled: "Guess who's back? Special preview + a coupon for you" and thought, Yay! They're finally giving us a coupon! And lo and behold, it's still the buy 2 candles get 1 free. Does anyone else feel like this is a kind of slap in the face from Yankee? After so many coupons available in years past they can't possibly expect people to be ok with this.


At this point I'd take $20 off $100. It would be better than anything we've gotten yet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i almost fell over when i went to YC and saw the boney!

i am still dying for more on the Spellbound/Witch thing...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i almost fell over when i went to YC and saw the boney!
> 
> i am still dying for more on the Spellbound/Witch thing...


Is this online? I didn't see anything on their webpage?


----------



## Spookywolf

Being the optimistic fool that I am, I'm pretty hopeful that we're going to see a $20 off 45 coupon sent in an email just before the party. The price on Pet Cemetery is exactly $20 over what they listed for in years past. I think YC's decided to compensate for our mass coupon usage by raising the prices on each piece. We think we're saving $20 when actually we've just put it back down to the regular price we would have paid before the hike. That way they can still increase their profit margin and say that they're helping out their fans at the same time. Clever strategy, actually. But if the new ownership is really greedy enough to hold any coupons until after the preview party then they'll learn the hard way when we refuse to buy up everything at full price and give them record lows on sales for any release day to date.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is this online? I didn't see anything on their webpage?



http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/halloween-party


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Being the optimistic fool that I am, I'm pretty hopeful that we're going to see a $20 off 45 coupon sent in an email just before the party. The price on Pet Cemetery is exactly $20 over what they listed for in years past. I think YC's decided to compensate for our mass coupon usage by raising the prices on each piece. We think we're saving $20 when actually we've just put it back down to the regular price we would have paid before the hike. That way they can still increase their profit margin and say that they're helping out their fans at the same time. Clever strategy, actually. But if the new ownership is really greedy enough to hold any coupons until after the preview party then they'll learn the hard way when we refuse to buy up everything at full price and give them record lows on sales for any release day to date.


sadly, i don't think lack of coupons will stop many ...honestly, it won't stop me from ordering the pieces i really, really want. sorry but it won't


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> sadly, i don't think lack of coupons will stop many ...honestly, it won't stop me from ordering the pieces i really, really want. sorry but it won't


Thank you for the link! I agree with you. There are a couple of pieces I know I really want, and while I will not get what I would have gotten with a coupon, I will definitely be getting those.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

At least we all will get a free votive. Yay!


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> sadly, i don't think lack of coupons will stop many ...honestly, it won't stop me from ordering the pieces i really, really want. sorry but it won't


Yeah, but I think it will stop people (like me) that buy extras and "impulse" items. I've been known to go back two or three times and buy more after I've seen them and go home to think about them. If they're all full price, I'll be sticking to must-haves only. I think Ebayers will be the only ones grabbing everything at full price. And boy what an opportunity this will be giving them!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Whoo hoo, free votive! I usually got a bunch of those anyway to tip my purchase over to use a coupon lol.

I looked over on Facebook and people on Boney Bunch Love are upset about the lack of coupons, but the YC page doesn't really look like anyone's talking about Boneys or coupons. I'd like for more people to be upset so maybe Yankee has to put one out at the last minute.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just got the e-mail. The title sure did promise a lot, didn't it? Oh, well. At least those of you who are looking for witch items have a neat jar holder to ponder. It is definitely better than the Skeleton Crew kind.


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/halloween-party


Notice it says check store for hours. Does that mean they could open earlier?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

That email did promise a whole lot! Then you scroll down.... worst coupon ever for a day when you're largely buying candle accessories, not candles. I do like the witch hand, though, without coupons, it's not going to be high on my list. With coupons, that would have been an impulse buy to bump up my purchases.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I do love the witch hand. I think Grandin Road or someone else had something similar in year's past, but I will definitely get the witch hand. Not sure about any Boney's. I already have too many and I am downsizing my possessions so I will only get a piece or two a year, not buy every one as I have done in year's past. I don't display most of them anymore as the flocking is bad, etc. or they are too similar to one another. But I welcome some new items, the witch hand is a little creeper than YC has been in the past, and that is more appealing to me than the cutesey things they had out last year, like the witch hat and boots, which I didn't care for at all.




CandyCornWitch said:


> That email did promise a whole lot! Then you scroll down.... worst coupon ever for a day when you're largely buying candle accessories, not candles. I do like the witch hand, though, without coupons, it's not going to be high on my list. With coupons, that would have been an impulse buy to bump up my purchases.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I called my local store and she said that they are opening an hour early, at 9:00 AM but they are not allowed to ring anything on the cash register until 10:00.. WTF? This means that I have to wait for an hour in the store to pay? That is just plain silly.



DarkSecret said:


> Notice it says check store for hours. Does that mean they could open earlier?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I agree! I really didn't like the witch boots or hat but the hand this year is creepy and cool.

I also noticed there are a lot of cars/vehicles this year and those take up a lot of space. I actually don't think I own any vehicles come to think about it. My bigger ones were the chapel with the wedding couple, the headless horseman, and bone dry. I guess I tend to like the stand alone guys, which there don't seem to be a lot of.

wednesdayaddams, that's just really silly that your store is doing that. Is that so everyone can snatch up what they want and then sit around giving each other dirty looks until it's time to ring up? lol I'm only saying that bc I can foresee the first people snatching up everything and then everyone else getting upset that they didn't get what they want. Usually you don't really see the people who have done that bc it happens so fast, however, if you're sitting around with them waiting to check out, that's another story.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is this online? I didn't see anything on their webpage?


I tried typing in Boney Bunch on YC.com and it brought up the ad from the email.


----------



## DarkSecret

wednesdayaddams said:


> I called my local store and she said that they are opening an hour early, at 9:00 AM but they are not allowed to ring anything on the cash register until 10:00.. WTF? This means that I have to wait for an hour in the store to pay? That is just plain silly.


My store manager a couple of weeks ago said 10:00 a.m. I'll be there earlier. I don't want to take a chance. I don't understand your store's logic, unless they think you will be tempted to buy more!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

YC, you are killing me dudebro. KILLING me.


----------



## witchyone

redsea said:


> I tried typing in Boney Bunch on YC.com and it brought up the ad from the email.


On the plus side, at least it'll be a little while before we start seeing "Did you mean honey bunch?" again.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Strumming my pain with their lackofcoupons. Driving me crazy with silence. YC has driven me off the eedddgee. Driven me off the eddddggge. Wth their bs.


----------



## weenbaby

Buy 2 candles get one free...just like the promotion going nk now. Really???

Now to go back through the 200 posts I missed last night. Shame on me for going to bed early!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I just called my local store and the mgr I like was there. She said they are not opening early on Saturday, so my starting gun will be firing at 10:00 a.m., LOL! I said something like, "I hear that's there's limited stock this year." And her response was "Very!" I asked her about ordering online, and she already has plans to keep an extra register open for online sales of items that sell out in the store, and they do wave shipping if they place your order for you. So, I'm going in expecting things to fly off the shelf quickly and knowing that I might miss some items if I'm not within the first 4-5 people in line. I'm not happy about this limited quantity business happening again this year. My mgr said it was because people were complaining that they couldn't buy Halloween accessories in October, but it just makes the preview party so stressful for the die-hard fans and collectors. She did say she thought they'd be getting another release in for September though. This is mostly stuff we already know, but wanted to share.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

We were all over the place haha I don't think you missed anything vital. But yeah, YC is laughable with the B2G1 coupon. I'm hoping its like some sort of BDSM foreplay that they're putting us through and then by Friday night/Sat morning they deliver the GOODS. Because really, no one likes a tease YC.


----------



## weenbaby

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> We were all over the place haha I don't think you missed anything vital. But yeah, YC is laughable with the B2G1 coupon. I'm hoping its like some sort of BDSM foreplay that they're putting us through and then by Friday night/Sat morning they deliver the GOODS. Because really, no one likes a tease YC.


Oh man. This made me choke on my coffee. 
LOL.


----------



## weenbaby

Actually for what it's worth I might pick up the candles. I typically don't buy on boney bunch day but this year I might.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I just called my local store and the mgr I like was there. She said they are not opening early on Saturday, so my starting gun will be firing at 10:00 a.m., LOL! I said something like, "I hear that's there's limited stock this year." And her response was "Very!" I asked her about ordering online, and she already has plans to keep an extra register open for online sales of items that sell out in the store, and they do wave shipping if they place your order for you. So, I'm going in expecting things to fly off the shelf quickly and knowing that I might miss some items if I'm not within the first 4-5 people in line. I'm not happy about this limited quantity business happening again this year. My mgr said it was because people were complaining that they couldn't buy Halloween accessories in October, but it just makes the preview party so stressful for the die-hard fans and collectors. She did say she thought they'd be getting another release in for September though. This is mostly stuff we already know, but wanted to share.


Not going to type the first word outta my mouth. But this is not what I wanted to hear. It looks like its going to be absolute chaos. I'm going to have my running shoes on and grab as quick as I can. I just hope I don't knock something over or off the shelves. Of course, right now I don't even know what I'm looking for. Thanks for the info Spookywolf.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

At this point I'm fairly sure I'm just going to order online at home and wait to hear back from the people that went. This makes me sad bc I've gone the past 4 years in a row, but I don't even know what I want so I feel like I don't have a good shot at getting the things I like. Sure, they can order it for you online, but I guess I could save myself the trouble and do that at home.


----------



## mdna2014

CandyCornWitch said:


> At this point I'm fairly sure I'm just going to order online at home and wait to hear back from the people that went. This makes me sad bc I've gone the past 4 years in a row, but I don't even know what I want so I feel like I don't have a good shot at getting the things I like. Sure, they can order it for you online, but I guess I could save myself the trouble and do that at home.


I think that I am right there with you...


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> At this point I'm fairly sure I'm just going to order online at home and wait to hear back from the people that went. This makes me sad bc I've gone the past 4 years in a row, but I don't even know what I want so I feel like I don't have a good shot at getting the things I like. Sure, they can order it for you online, but I guess I could save myself the trouble and do that at home.


I'm definitely going, I don't want to miss seeing them, even if they are in someone else's shopping basket. I just got to see them. I'm excited because the descriptions sound awesome. I know what I can spend hopefully I won't go over too much. Ha!


----------



## witchyone

CandyCornWitch said:


> At this point I'm fairly sure I'm just going to order online at home and wait to hear back from the people that went. This makes me sad bc I've gone the past 4 years in a row, but I don't even know what I want so I feel like I don't have a good shot at getting the things I like. Sure, they can order it for you online, but I guess I could save myself the trouble and do that at home.


Definitely going to just buy online. I know I definitely want Wake the Dead which is an online exclusive, and maybe this way I can get free shipping.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

"I don't want to miss seeing them, even if they are in someone else's shopping basket." Haha good point! It is fun seeing them, but maybe it's worth waiting to see the store during the relaunch in September? Maybe it will be more festive and less stressful, even if all the Boneys aren't there. As long as I've gotten mine from an online order, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Hilda

CandyCornWitch said:


> Whoo hoo, free votive! I usually got a bunch of those anyway to tip my purchase over to use a coupon lol.
> 
> I looked over on Facebook and people on Boney Bunch Love are upset about the lack of coupons, but the YC page doesn't really look like anyone's talking about Boneys or coupons. I'd like for more people to be upset so maybe Yankee has to put one out at the last minute.


I've traditionally been a totally exclusively devoted fan of YC, for decades... and the Boney Bunch craze is just plain fun. That said, the past two years watching them work fans into a frenzy and then cut back on things has tempered my love of all things YC. I've been buying from other companies lately. Which is great because I'm finding tons of great new candles I would have missed with my total devotion to YC I used to have.

My point being... toy with our affections YC and you risk losing loyalty.  Just sayin'


----------



## grandma lise

Looking at the YC corporate invitation from the local stores, the date but no time is listed, so we do need to call to find out when each of our stores are opening. 

Received the email too this morning. I also got the old "buy 2 get, 1 free" coupon that ends on Sunday.

The Halloween flier in the email says "Preview our entire Halloween collection!" so that tells me we'll be able to see everything including the new "Simply Spellbinding" collection online on Saturday at the latest. Important to note: The witches hand is holding a Radiance Vase candle, not a jar candle. I really like it! 

Still hopeful, still hanging in there...waiting for whatever happens on Saturday morning.

Lisa


----------



## redsea

witchyone said:


> On the plus side, at least it'll be a little while before we start seeing "Did you mean honey bunch?" again.


Lol, true! And one time I actually clicked on the home bunch and they have nothing for that either!


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> "I don't want to miss seeing them, even if they are in someone else's shopping basket." Haha good point! It is fun seeing them, but maybe it's worth waiting to see the store during the relaunch in September? Maybe it will be more festive and less stressful, even if all the Boneys aren't there. As long as I've gotten mine from an online order, I'm ok with that.


If it is the same as last year, I will probably do both online and at the store. Pet Cemetery will have to wait until the coupon goes into effect. I will buy those I think will be in short supply. But first I have to see them! And I hope they start selling on Friday!


----------



## Lucy08

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205322
> View attachment 205323
> View attachment 205324


Love that jar holder!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> Whoo hoo, free votive! I usually got a bunch of those anyway to tip my purchase over to use a coupon lol.
> 
> I looked over on Facebook and people on Boney Bunch Love are upset about the lack of coupons, but the YC page doesn't really look like anyone's talking about Boneys or coupons. I'd like for more people to be upset so maybe Yankee has to put one out at the last minute.


that's probably because YC either deletes or doesn't post complaint posts period.


----------



## weenbaby

Yankee is really pissing me off. 

I KNOW THE PARTY ISNT UNTIL SATURDAY. 
THEY WANT NO SNEAK PEAKS. 
the only reason why the catalog is online is because SOMEONE LEAKED IT. from what I heard they aren't even suppose to give the catalog out until Saturday which means that was hush hush too. The lady I know who works at Yankee showed me the catalog but wouldn't give me one. 
This is ridiculous and Yankee is ridiculous and they're being rude by giving a crappy coupon. 
I know that they don't have to give a coupon but they've given one for YEARS. Why none this year. 
I'll buy $20 worth if stuff instead of $100 because that's all I can afford with no coupon. 

I'm just so irritated right now. A 3 for 2 coupon? Why push the candles Yankee?? No one wants those. I hardly ever see people buy candles on boney day.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

That was a really snotty response from YC....



weenbaby said:


> Yankee is really pissing me off.
> 
> I KNOW THE PARTY ISNT UNTIL SATURDAY.
> THEY WANT NO SNEAK PEAKS.
> the only reason why the catalog is online is because SOMEONE LEAKED IT. from what I heard they aren't even suppose to give the catalog out until Saturday which means that was hush hush too. The lady I know who works at Yankee showed me the catalog but wouldn't give me one.
> This is ridiculous and Yankee is ridiculous and they're being rude by giving a crappy coupon.
> I know that they don't have to give a coupon but they've given one for YEARS. Why none this year.
> I'll buy $20 worth if stuff instead of $100 because that's all I can afford with no coupon.
> 
> I'm just so irritated right now. A 3 for 2 coupon? Why push the candles Yankee?? No one wants those. I hardly ever see people buy candles on boney day.
> 
> View attachment 205349


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Looking at the YC corporate invitation from the local stores, the date but no time is listed, so we do need to call to find out when each of our stores are opening.
> 
> Received the email too this morning. I also got the old "buy 2 get, 1 free" coupon that ends on Sunday.
> 
> The Halloween flier in the email says "Preview our entire Halloween collection!" so that tells me we'll be able to see everything including the new "Simply Spellbinding" collection online on Saturday at the latest. Important to note: The witches hand is holding a Radiance Vase candle, not a jar candle. I really like it!
> 
> Still hopeful, still hanging in there...waiting for whatever happens on Saturday morning.
> 
> Lisa


Good call on the witch hand, I didn't eve notice. Guess that means a regular jar won't fit? If that's the case I won't be getting one.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wednesdayaddams said:


> That was a really snotty response from YC....


I don't think snotty was their intent. I think they were trying to be light-hearted about it but texting/email leaves much to be desired in relaying inflection.

ween, the most effective way we have to make our complaints heard is to just not participate on Saturday.

I, personally, am grateful for coupons but realize they aren't guaranteed and, as a purchaser of Jarden's many other products, know that they aren't big on coupons in general. I am willing to give them a bit of a learning curve on YC but not too much.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm just getting irritated. Today has been a crappy day overall. My fridge was left open all last night so I had to throw away everything because everything was totally warm by this morning. The brakes in my car went out as my husband was driving it. He went to stop and they totally went to the floor. I looked outside and all my tomato plants are totally dying (they looked fine yesterday).

I guess this BB fiasco really is a curse. 

I understand that coupons don't HAVE to be given but it seems like when a company offers a sneak peak for a potential sale, they at least show preview pictures online so the fans can get excited to make their purchase. Being that there are NO previews or coupons, how can fans get excited? I think this is going to lead to chaos in the store which will discourage future shopping, items being broken, and many returns. If the only way you can get an item is to grab it and decide later, I think people are going to end up returning what they don't want or they aren't even going to bother in the first place. 

Seriously I am thisclose to not even worrying about Saturday. I know my mom wants to go so I'll have to see what she thinks. Maybe we'll just camp out on the couch in the AM and wait for them to be released online and just order them. I really want to go to the party but for me the excitement isn't there. The party is all part of the experience and if you can't be excited to make your purchases, how can you be excited over the party? Last year was VERY disappointing compared to the year before and Yankee better make it worth it to show up so early with no idea as to what you're purchasing. They aren't the only shebang either. There are other companies with equally desireable candles such as BBW and Diamond Candles. At least with Diamond candles you get a ring inside that could potentially be worth money. The candles are amazing too and have a terrific throw.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I noticed something about the email that came from YC today. It was very clear about "One Day Only" and that made me wonder if they literally are going to have them out during the preview party, sell (out) what they sell, and then we won't see them again in stores until closer to Halloween. You know, the whole "customers complaining too early" thing. 

Based on what people have stated about their managers noting very limited supply, it seems that this year it truly will be a "preview party". It will be farther away from previous years where we could all go and buy every single thing we want in one trip (with a coupon!). They are probably doing this because of people like me, who would get my Boney supply taken care of the 1st Sat. in August and then not be back for much else until Nov/Dec for the other holiday items. 

I'll be honest....I don't even want to go Saturday anymore. My husband is elated by this possibility lol. I'm really thinking I will just buy from home once coupons are released and be done with it that way. Save the gas $$, save the potential pushing/shoving, save the frustration. It doesn't sound to me like going there is a guarantee of getting anything anyways, and with no coupons released yet, I will NOT buy until I have one. If there's no coupon released for Saturday, what's the point of me getting up early and driving there? And if there are no coupons at all this Boney season, then I will not be buying Boneys this year. Plain and simple. I'm not YC's dancing monkey. I encourage the rest of you to take similar action!!!! Please don't let YC win.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> I'm just getting irritated. Today has been a crappy day overall. My fridge was left open all last night so I had to throw away everything because everything was totally warm by this morning. The brakes in my car went out as my husband was driving it. He went to stop and they totally went to the floor. I looked outside and all my tomato plants are totally dying (they looked fine yesterday).
> 
> I guess this BB fiasco really is a curse.
> 
> I understand that coupons don't HAVE to be given but it seems like when a company offers a sneak peak for a potential sale, they at least show preview pictures online so the fans can get excited to make their purchase. Being that there are NO previews or coupons, how can fans get excited? I think this is going to lead to chaos in the store which will discourage future shopping, items being broken, and many returns. If the only way you can get an item is to grab it and decide later, I think people are going to end up returning what they don't want or they aren't even going to bother in the first place.
> 
> Seriously I am thisclose to not even worrying about Saturday. I know my mom wants to go so I'll have to see what she thinks. Maybe we'll just camp out on the couch in the AM and wait for them to be released online and just order them. I really want to go to the party but for me the excitement isn't there. The party is all part of the experience and if you can't be excited to make your purchases, how can you be excited over the party? Last year was VERY disappointing compared to the year before and Yankee better make it worth it to show up so early with no idea as to what you're purchasing. They aren't the only shebang either. There are other companies with equally desireable candles such as BBW and Diamond Candles. At least with Diamond candles you get a ring inside that could potentially be worth money. The candles are amazing too and have a terrific throw.


I'm with you on NO previews or coupons, HOW CAN FANS GET EXCITED? I hope YC is reading this. It is time to release some photos, it will be catastrophic if all the customers are running around and have no idea what they are looking for. I need a plan if I am going to be buying anything! Come on YC get with it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, I feel so terrible about the Boney Bummer everybody is having. It is disappointing that this close to the premier, YC still can't give their customers what they want. I can see the coupon angle for them both ways, but even if they don't have one this year (I'm not counting the B2G1 BS), not having a preview beforehand is insane. Hallmark always has previews of their ornaments well in advance, and their sales never hurt for it.

Without a coupon, I definitely will not be purchasing what I would be otherwise, and I do encourage others to seriously consider what they feel is a MUST HAVE on Boney day. I know there are two that I really want, and I will be getting them, coupon or not. I don't like it, but I don't want to take the chance on those. Still, that is a far cry from what I was going to do with coupons. And that $60 tart burner? Without a coupon? A good coupon? Um. NO.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way, everyone, I never thought about sending friend requests here. I don't FB, Twitter, Instagram, or whatever else there is right now, so I don't think about "networking," LOL. If anybody wants to add me, shoot me a PM!


----------



## weenbaby

That tart burner is a bummer. I mean, splurge and pay $60 now or wait and run the chance of not getting it or it still being available with a coupon. 

I used to like Vera Bradley. They release stuff around summer and fall. They ALWAYS have sneak peaks then a promotion when the items release. They usually do 2 releases but they still have more promotions and more peaks! 

I'm sure my mom will want to go. With that being said I think I will grab the lady and dawn and be gone.


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> By the way, everyone, I never thought about sending friend requests here. I don't FB, Twitter, Instagram, or whatever else there is right now, so I don't think about "networking," LOL. If anybody wants to add me, shoot me a PM!


I don't belong to any social networks so I don't know quite how that works but I will when I figure it out!


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> That tart burner is a bummer. I mean, splurge and pay $60 now or wait and run the chance of not getting it or it still being available with a coupon.
> 
> I used to like Vera Bradley. They release stuff around summer and fall. They ALWAYS have sneak peaks then a promotion when the items release. They usually do 2 releases but they still have more promotions and more peaks!
> 
> I'm sure my mom will want to go. With that being said I think I will grab the lady and dawn and be gone.


Me too, but I might grab a few more!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I noticed something about the email that came from YC today. It was very clear about "One Day Only" and that made me wonder if they literally are going to have them out during the preview party, sell (out) what they sell, and then we won't see them again in stores until closer to Halloween. You know, the whole "customers complaining too early" thing.
> 
> Based on what people have stated about their managers noting very limited supply, it seems that this year it truly will be a "preview party". It will be farther away from previous years where we could all go and buy every single thing we want in one trip (with a coupon!). They are probably doing this because of people like me, who would get my Boney supply taken care of the 1st Sat. in August and then not be back for much else until Nov/Dec for the other holiday items.
> 
> I'll be honest....I don't even want to go Saturday anymore. My husband is elated by this possibility lol. I'm really thinking I will just buy from home once coupons are released and be done with it that way. Save the gas $$, save the potential pushing/shoving, save the frustration. It doesn't sound to me like going there is a guarantee of getting anything anyways, and with no coupons released yet, I will NOT buy until I have one. If there's no coupon released for Saturday, what's the point of me getting up early and driving there? And if there are no coupons at all this Boney season, then I will not be buying Boneys this year. Plain and simple. I'm not YC's dancing monkey. I encourage the rest of you to take similar action!!!! Please don't let YC win.


I completely agree with you! I just don't like the way this whole Boney Bunch launch has been handled by Jarden/YC. It looks like Jarden (who bought YC last year) is doing things their way and that might not be a good thing for them or for us. If sales sag on the BB this year, this may just be the end of the line for our beloved BB. Jarden looks to be money first and if the money isn't there, they will end the line.

First, I don't like all the secrecy. People want to see what they are going to buy before they buy it so they can plan ahead. YC has either been mum or, as we have seen lately, been snotty to their customers in regards to BB details. It's never a good strategy to piss off people who are spending money on your products.

Second, YC has raised their prices. Why? BB are ceramics made in China. They couldn't cost more than a few dollars each to make (or less).

Third, there are no coupons. The email today was just plain WRONG! To me, it was a smartass thing to do on their part. They know we are looking for a "money off purchase" coupon. Then they attach a 2 for 1 candle coupon to their BB email. Not a wise move from a financial standpoint on their part. Even if a coupon is released by Saturday, I will purposely purchase a piece or two less just because of that email.

Come on, YC! I'm not going to be played with and treated this way by you! I'm not entitled to anything but I cannot afford $400 worth of Boneys. They are overpriced and not the quality they once were. This time of year should be fun for everyone, including YC employees. I can only imagine the stress they're under because they are being bombarded by information and threatened by corporate to keep things on the down low. Stop playing games, hook us up with good coupons, and let everyone see the damn pieces! We want to look, decide, buy, and enjoy our BB. We don't want to play your stupid games!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I noticed something about the email that came from YC today. It was very clear about "One Day Only" and that made me wonder if they literally are going to have them out during the preview party, sell (out) what they sell, and then we won't see them again in stores until closer to Halloween. You know, the whole "customers complaining too early" thing.
> 
> Based on what people have stated about their managers noting very limited supply, it seems that this year it truly will be a "preview party". It will be farther away from previous years where we could all go and buy every single thing we want in one trip (with a coupon!). They are probably doing this because of people like me, who would get my Boney supply taken care of the 1st Sat. in August and then not be back for much else until Nov/Dec for the other holiday items.
> 
> I'll be honest....I don't even want to go Saturday anymore. My husband is elated by this possibility lol. I'm really thinking I will just buy from home once coupons are released and be done with it that way. Save the gas $$, save the potential pushing/shoving, save the frustration. It doesn't sound to me like going there is a guarantee of getting anything anyways, and with no coupons released yet, I will NOT buy until I have one. If there's no coupon released for Saturday, what's the point of me getting up early and driving there? And if there are no coupons at all this Boney season, then I will not be buying Boneys this year. Plain and simple. I'm not YC's dancing monkey. I encourage the rest of you to take similar action!!!! Please don't let YC win.


 I don't think so on the pull it off the shelves. I was in this morning and the manager told me to come in next week since I had already told her I was out of town this weekend.

And I'm frustrated, too...I dread the idea of staying up ALL nite for nothing Friday...ugh.


----------



## DarkSecret

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I completely agree with you! I just don't like the way this whole Boney Bunch launch has been handled by Jarden/YC. It looks like Jarden (who bought YC last year) is doing things their way and that might not be a good thing for them or for us. If sales sag on the BB this year, this may just be the end of the line for our beloved BB. Jarden looks to be money first and if the money isn't there, they will end the line.
> 
> First, I don't like all the secrecy. People want to see what they are going to buy before they buy it so they can plan ahead. YC has either been mum or, as we have seen lately, been snotty to their customers in regards to BB details. It's never a good strategy to piss off people who are spending money on your products.
> 
> Second, YC has raised their prices. Why? BB are ceramics made in China. They couldn't cost more than a few dollars each to make (or less).
> 
> Third, there are no coupons. The email today was just plain WRONG! To me, it was a smartass thing to do on their part. They know we are looking for a "money off purchase" coupon. Then they attach a 2 for 1 candle coupon to their BB email. Not a wise move from a financial standpoint on their part. Even if a coupon is released by Saturday, I will purposely purchase a piece or two less just because of that email.
> 
> Come on, YC! I'm not going to be played with and treated this way by you! I'm not entitled to anything but I cannot afford $400 worth of Boneys. They are overpriced and not the quality they once were. This time of year should be fun for everyone, including YC employees. I can only imagine the stress they're under because they are being bombarded by information and threatened by corporate to keep things on the down low. Stop playing games, hook us up with good coupons, and let everyone see the damn pieces! We want Look, decide, buy, and enjoy our BB. We don't want to play your stupid games!


Right on! I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Trying to decide whether to drive 4.5hrs to Denver to join the BB party. I know I'll still buy despite the lack of coupon. The lack of info & obvious promotional discount is a shame. I still love my Boneys & know I'll still be buying. I don't want to end up at the mercy of ebayers if I reduce my purchases through YC. I know I can't resist...

I love the look of the pricey tart burner & the Ghoul bus. Getting my Boney on?????


----------



## sanura03

I was SO happy to see the email this morning with coupon in the title. "Well, gracious, they DO love us!" *scrolling* Free votive yeah yeah, *scrolling* Oh, I guess that witch hand is kinda neat. *scrolling* Buy 2 get 1 free!!! 
What the eff Yankee? Way to pour salt in the wound.

But, I think I've formulated my strategy. Not going to the Flagship store. Not buying as soon as they go online. I'm going to drive my (not so) happy butt to the store around 2 pm when the furor dies down and have THEM order my top 3 pieces online. That way A) I at least get to use the military discount. 10% off is a hell of a lot better than nothing, and B) Save on shipping. So I'll get my top 3 + the candy dish (And a free votive! ZOMG!) And be done with it until they give us a decent coupon or see what's left at clearance time.

That's how it's going to go this year Yankee. No good coupon? That's fine. Instead of buying 20+ Halloween pieces like I've done the last 4 years, maybe just 4 pieces. That's our agreement as of right now. 

(And as it's going right now, I hope you choke on an overstock of eyephones [just to be clear, just talking to corporate on this and not the poor stressed out employees])

Thanks!

Thus ends my open letter to Yankee Candle.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> I don't think so on the pull it off the shelves. I was in this morning and the manager told me to come in next week since I had already told her I was out of town this weekend.
> 
> And I'm frustrated, too...I dread the idea of staying up ALL nite for nothing Friday...ugh.


I don't think they will pull it all down either. I think it's just another way for them to create panic and make people think they are super limited and you only have one day to get them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I completely agree with you! I just don't like the way this whole Boney Bunch launch has been handled by Jarden/YC. It looks like Jarden (who bought YC last year) is doing things their way and that might not be a good thing for them or for us. If sales sag on the BB this year, this may just be the end of the line for our beloved BB. Jarden looks to be money first and if the money isn't there, they will end the line.
> 
> First, I don't like all the secrecy. People want to see what they are going to buy before they buy it so they can plan ahead. YC has either been mum or, as we have seen lately, been snotty to their customers in regards to BB details. It's never a good strategy to piss off people who are spending money on your products.
> 
> Second, YC has raised their prices. Why? BB are ceramics made in China. They couldn't cost more than a few dollars each to make (or less).
> 
> Third, there are no coupons. The email today was just plain WRONG! To me, it was a smartass thing to do on their part. They know we are looking for a "money off purchase" coupon. Then they attach a 2 for 1 candle coupon to their BB email. Not a wise move from a financial standpoint on their part. Even if a coupon is released by Saturday, I will purposely purchase a piece or two less just because of that email.
> 
> Come on, YC! I'm not going to be played with and treated this way by you! I'm not entitled to anything but I cannot afford $400 worth of Boneys. They are overpriced and not the quality they once were. This time of year should be fun for everyone, including YC employees. I can only imagine the stress they're under because they are being bombarded by information and threatened by corporate to keep things on the down low. Stop playing games, hook us up with good coupons, and let everyone see the damn pieces! We want Look, decide, buy, and enjoy our BB. We don't want to play your stupid games!


If I was a YC employee, I would call in sick Saturday. It is crazy in there on Preview Day anyway but this year is going to be pandelerium! No way would I go in there. I just envision shelves being knocked over and stuff broken. 

I wouldn't even know what I wanted to grab, either, because WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I don't think they will pull it all down either. I think it's just another way for them to create panic and make people think they are super limited and you only have one day to get them.


I think it just means the Preview event is happening for one day. after that, business as usual.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> I don't think so on the pull it off the shelves. I was in this morning and the manager told me to come in next week since I had already told her I was out of town this weekend.
> 
> And I'm frustrated, too...I dread the idea of staying up ALL nite for nothing Friday...ugh.


My managers said the same thing to me too, as I will more than likely be in next weekend as well. They wouldn't have said that, if they were taking the display down.


----------



## gloomycatt

I just woke up and checked my email and...yeah. what a disappointment.


----------



## Lucy08

At this point I have accepted we will not have coupons or see pictures before Saturday. I'm still going regardless. However, my concern is how chaotic the store is going to be. People are going to be freaked out trying to grab every piece just to look at them. I think the days are gone of looking at all of the pieces then deciding on which has the best paint job. I think it's going to be a "you get what you get and you don't have a fit" situation. Not going to be the normal fun shopping experience, but I'm not risking them selling out early, I'll be there when the doors open.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I got a note on my card from the store. They are open at 8.


----------



## Kriscourter

That'a great hey opening early. I called my store and said opening at same time. Last year got there hour and half before opening. This year thinking 1.5. What do you all do? Was first one there till about 8:50. I made my list and got it down to 6 items. Rest I can do w o til coupons or clearance. Think we know which ones. So got my coupon list made and non coupon list made. Lets see which one shall prevail.


----------



## Kriscourter

Sorry this year thinking 2 hours. Too early?


----------



## DarkSecret

auntmeanne said:


> i got a note on my card from the store. They are open at 8.


what???? You've got to be kidding!


----------



## Lucy08

Kriscourter said:


> Sorry this year thinking 2 hours. Too early?


I plan on leaving the house apround 9, takes me about 15 minutes to get to the mall. I think it really depend a on how big your store is and what kind of crowd it draws. My store opened an hour early last year, they claim that is not happening this year. I put my nam in the list, the manager is supposed to call everyone the night before. There were maybe 8 names ahead of mine as few days ago when I was in.


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> On the plus side, at least it'll be a little while before we start seeing "Did you mean honey bunch?" again.


Not with Drop Dead Gorgeous coming out LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

I can't wait til Sat. My store is in Hendersonville TN. There is a guy that works there. The only guy I have ever seen in YC and we have 5 YC locations around the house. He is sooo much fun. He knows about the products and he is one of those salesmen that knows exactly what I want. I don't even have to speak if I didn't want to. He makes the parties and going in at anytime a blast. No matter what time of the year I go in, usually the tart $1 sales, the whole store turns to Boney bunch talk. Ever notice how you can walk in a store start talking BB talk and the whole store tunes in and has something to say? 

Like I said earlier in a post I have almost all the pieces ever made I think I'm missing 5 at the most. I don't get to display them all yet. We live in a small house and have several medium size pets. I think 2 years ago I brought all mine home proudly displaying them. Our house is almost 100 years old not in the best of shape. I lost 1/2 of that years collection in a week. The dogs kept running in the house and bouncing them off the shelf and my husband just stacks his stuff everywhere which causes mini avalanches knocking things off. I was livid. I got everything replaced but a skeleton crew candle stick holder. My husband did offer to glue them back together. It took all the restraint I had not to turn around and offer him 2 middle fingers. We bought a new house and I hope to be living in it in a few years where i hope to have a room for my Halloween stuff.

I know the coupon thing will not keep me away from the party. But I made a new rule this year as part of a new years resolution. I will quit doing business with companies I think do wrong things. I know it is their right to make the decision on coupons but look at this years list. Prices are greatly increased. Like someone said before I really doubt China increased production costs on them that much. Likely, the CEO needs several new mansions and couple more maids so we all have to chip in. I'm refusing to buy a single piece with out a coupon. I know that's not gonna stop some people. If we could all get together and say just buy your favorite piece or 2 we could keep companies from doing things like this. I know we all panic are we gonna get that piece. Online runs out in a few days and the stores might get 1 more shipment. If you will notice in September online miraculously gets everything back in. Maybe the few of us that are vowing to not buy will make enough of a difference.


----------



## myerman82

I just called me store, I figured I had a four out of five chance of one of my favorites answering the phone. Just my luck.......SHE PICKED UP!!!! Ugh, that woman is still working there to haunt me.  I didn't want to ask her anything since she doesn't like me and will definitely not tell me anything anyway. I just said "Hi, what time do you close tonight?" LOL I will try back later, I know one of the other four employees who love me will be there. She can't be there all night, or can she?  I want to get down to the bottom of this coupon business once and for all. Will there be something on Saturday or will there not be? If not I'm ordering online and will only go to see what else they have. No way am I spending for price for everything. 
That free votive is a big slap in the face. I can get votives for a dollars at the outlet mall. At least give us a free mini candle or something.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I checked my local YC store and was told that there wasn't going to be a coupon in time for this weekend. The associate was new to the store so I'm not sure if I should take her word for it.


----------



## 31salem13

New poster here....long time stalker  . Not seeing everything is giving me way too much anxiety!! I usually plan my orders and trip to the store, down to the tee!! Highly frustrating that I can't. All I know for sure is I am getting the bus, since my youngest is starting kindergarten this year, and the bed one for my daughter for Christmas, as per her request. Hurry up Saturday so I can sleep good again!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i would just like to make this comment: I used to work on a customer service line and many, many times a customer would call in and ask about something and we'd tell them 'no, no, we don't have that' or aren't going to do that or offer that or whatever only to find out later that day that the customers had been informed before we were. Nobody ever thinks the front line needs to be armed before battle!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I just called me store, I figured I had a four out of five chance of one of my favorites answering the phone. Just my luck.......SHE PICKED UP!!!! Ugh, that woman is still working there to haunt me.  I didn't want to ask her anything since she doesn't like me and will definitely not tell me anything anyway. I just said "Hi, what time do you close tonight?" LOL I will try back later, I know one of the other four employees who love me will be there. She can't be there all night, or can she?  I want to get down to the bottom of this coupon business once and for all. Will there be something on Saturday or will there not be? If not I'm ordering online and will only go to see what else they have. No way am I spending for price for everything.
> That free votive is a big slap in the face. I can get votives for a dollars at the outlet mall. At least give us a free mini candle or something.


They can KEEP their votive and shove it! I want a coupon! I just received a 20% off all k-cup packs from Keurig, good today through August 3. You mean to tell me Keurig can offer 20% off a $10 - $15 box of k-cups but YC can't give us something of the equivalent? Greed at it's finest!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I guarantee there will be no coupon for the party. YC is trying to see what it can push us into paying. If we swarm the stores and buy them out like in years past this is the way they will do us from now on.


----------



## Spookywolf

Don't forget guys, they are having a second release in September, so you don't have to feel panicked to get everything on Saturday. If we don't get a coupon for the preview party, I know that YC will eventually release a coupon somewhere along the line. Last year stuff showed up as "sold out" online too, but then later came back in stock. We have time to plan our purchases without paying full price, believe me. And as the old saying goes, vote with your wallet. I'll be going on Saturday, but I won't camp out or go early. I'll get there when the doors open at 10:00 a.m. And the only reason I'll make a purchase at all (IF there are no coupons by then) will be to get the candy dish. Other than that, I will wait for a decent coupon and have the store manager order my stuff for me online so I can save the shipping costs & use multiple coupons. If I don't like how something looks when it ships in, then I'll exchange it for the new stock coming in on September's release. 

YC has treated fans disrepectfully this year and with little concern that we don't HAVE to buy these things. As others have stated, there are other candle companies, other collections out there. It doesn't pay to alienate your fanbase. Don't buy into YC's hype-attempt to make you feel pressured into paying more than you should.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Auntmeanne said:


> I guarantee there will be no coupon for the party. YC is trying to see what it can push us into paying. If we swarm the stores and buy them out like in years past this is the way they will do us from now on.


I hope you are wrong but I fear you are right.


----------



## myerman82

This is worst than the 2012 release. That year was bad but at least we had a coupon ahead of time and were able to plan everything. This is just wrong of them. I;m not waiting every house for a drawing for a percentage off my purchase. I do have other things to do that day besides being in the way of other customers in my inky dinky store.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

interesting...this posted a few mins ago:

http://www.masslive.com/business-ne...yankee_candle_names_hope_margala_new_ceo.html


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> This is worst than the 2012 release. That year was bad but at least we had a coupon ahead of time and were able to plan everything. This is just wrong of them. I;m not waiting every house for a drawing for a percentage off my purchase. I do have other things to do that day besides being in the way of other customers in my inky dinky store.


I remember the 2012 party and their "house giveaways." I took my brother with me for the first time that year and he won a drawing. He thought it was cool until he got a 20% off coupon. I had better coupons in my pocket. What a bad giveaway! Last year was much better with the giveaway of the Boney head tart warmers. I won a drawing last year. I was happy! Isn't it ironic, though. I'd kill for a 20% coupon at this point!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I dunno if I posted but I went to YC today and not only would they not give me a fall catalog 'because it had Halloween items in it' (which I had already TOLD her I had already seen) the cow went on to FORCE me to buy two large jars! ) (well...she SUGGESTED it....)


----------



## Auntmeanne

Notice how you keep seeing the words growth and expansion repeated throughout the mentioned above article. Every time I see those words I see price increase. I guess a gross profit of $494 million wasn't enough money for somebody. Sickening.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I just called me store, I figured I had a four out of five chance of one of my favorites answering the phone. Just my luck.......SHE PICKED UP!!!! Ugh, that woman is still working there to haunt me.  I didn't want to ask her anything since she doesn't like me and will definitely not tell me anything anyway. I just said "Hi, what time do you close tonight?" LOL I will try back later, I know one of the other four employees who love me will be there. She can't be there all night, or can she?  I want to get down to the bottom of this coupon business once and for all. Will there be something on Saturday or will there not be? If not I'm ordering online and will only go to see what else they have. No way am I spending for price for everything.
> That free votive is a big slap in the face. I can get votives for a dollars at the outlet mall. At least give us a free mini candle or something.


Good luck on finding something....and let's hope you get a different associate.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> I dunno if I posted but I went to YC today and not only would they not give me a fall catalog 'because it had Halloween items in it' (which I had already TOLD her I had already seen) the cow went on to FORCE me to buy two large jars! ) (well...she SUGGESTED it....)


Sorry that happened with the catalog. I was able to score two this weekend with no issues. I remember the days of walking into Yankee Candle and the sales lady would grab and random candle off the shelf and stick it up my nose trying to force me to buy it. "why do you think, it's my favorite scent?" "Umm, what scent is that again?" She looks at the candle cause she had no clue what she grabbed. So much for being your favorite scent huh. LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

I share everyone's frustration over the coupon situation. The buy 2 get 1 attached to the email announcement was just plain wrong. It is Yankee's absolute worst coupon! Not even a buy one get one! And who the heck is looking for candles on preview day (aside from the new halloween candles - which we could also save on if we had a 20 off 45 or 10 off 25 or 15 off 45 or at least the stupid 10 off 35). It is disappointing - they should offer a special promotion for the loyalists who make it a point to go to the store (or buy online) on day one. However, I don't think any of our protesting is really being heard by the company. Or if it is that they even care. I know people are angry and thinking if they buy less or not at all, they will hurt the company and hence get their just desserts. Or perhaps even push YC to rethink their strategy and bend to our wishes. I just cannot see that happening. I hate to say this, but I think in the grand scheme of things. We boney lovers are just a small (perhaps even very small) segment of their customer base. Their most sales and profits come from their ridiculously over-priced candles (which I heard are going up to 30 bux). Second of all, they will make good money off the boney bunch and the rest of the halloween line. They will likely even beat revenue/profits from last years halloween merchandise. This is because the prices are higher and the discounts are smaller. So even if they don't sell as much, the will still make more. And something tells me, they will still sell out. They may have a slight surplus as the season drags on... And that's when we will prob see a dollar off coupon (just in time to buy a one-eyed flocked up and reissued headless farmer or something)... But they will sell out. Believe me, I hate to admit all of this - but halloween is barely acknowledged by a lot of people nowadays (a total shame for such fun and exciting holiday that doesn't normally involve corporate greed (ahhh hello YC, this is Halloween, not Christmas) and people save most of their shopping/decorating money for the big one in December. Yankee has figured out a way to cash in on Halloween - and let's not give them too much credit - they completely fell into the success of the Boney Bunch (no one can ever tell me they planned this all along or envisioned them becoming a mini cultural phenomenon). And they will continue to bleed the success of the line by hitting us in the wallet as hard as they possibly can. They once needed to offer coupons to get us to eat up all their over-manufactured pieces. But now, no need. If we buy, then we pay high and they make the money on 1 or 2 pieces that would have taken 4 or 5 sales for them to make in years past. And by buying less we are allowing them to spread their stock throughout halloween to reach a different non-enthusiast demographic. It's a win-win-win all around for the corporation and a big lose for we enthusiasts. 
As I said previously, I'm still holding out hope for something. And I'm still excited to go to the store Saturday and see the pieces. And I'm still feeling like I'll enjoy the shopping (heaven knows I love to shop) and the festivities as in years past. But I am on a budget - as are most people still knocked down or recovering from the economic downturn - and Yankee is not showing any loyalty which makes me look very skeptically at the company going forward. Here's hoping I'm wrong. It is after all just my opinion. But all the evidence is there in that big fat stupid buy 2 get 1 coupon they defiled my inbox with this morning....


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Good luck on finding something....and let's hope you get a different associate.


My store is like family with that evil relative that you just HATE to see. If there is something lingering out there we aren't aware of yet, they will tell me.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Spookywolf said:


> Don't forget guys, they are having a second release in September, so you don't have to feel panicked to get everything on Saturday. If we don't get a coupon for the preview party, I know that YC will eventually release a coupon somewhere along the line. Last year stuff showed up as "sold out" online too, but then later came back in stock. We have time to plan our purchases without paying full price, believe me. And as the old saying goes, vote with your wallet. I'll be going on Saturday, but I won't camp out or go early. I'll get there when the doors open at 10:00 a.m. And the only reason I'll make a purchase at all (IF there are no coupons by then) will be to get the candy dish. Other than that, I will wait for a decent coupon and have the store manager order my stuff for me online so I can save the shipping costs & use multiple coupons. If I don't like how something looks when it ships in, then I'll exchange it for the new stock coming in on September's release.
> 
> YC has treated fans disrepectfully this year and with little concern that we don't HAVE to buy these things. As others have stated, there are other candle companies, other collections out there. It doesn't pay to alienate your fanbase. Don't buy into YC's hype-attempt to make you feel pressured into paying more than you should.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> My store is like family with that evil relative that you just HATE to see. If there is something lingering out there we aren't aware of yet, they will tell me.


It's one of those things where you peek inside the store to see if they are there, right? lol

I hope you get some good info!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wickedwillingwench said:


> interesting...this posted a few mins ago:
> 
> http://www.masslive.com/business-ne...yankee_candle_names_hope_margala_new_ceo.html


Very interesting! Clearly YC has had some fundemental changes over the past year. Maybe the new CEO with her BBW background will understand how important Halloween and The Boney Bunch are to YC's bottom line.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> It's one of those things where you peek inside the store to see if they are there, right? lol
> 
> I hope you get some good info!


Two weeks ago I walked in and she was standing right there and I was like (rhymes with luck) no and walked right out. LMAO


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Two weeks ago I walked in and she was standing right there and I was like (rhymes with luck) no and walked right out. LMAO


I peeked in my store yesterday, not becuase I was avoiding someone, but because I was there the day before and didn't want the associates who were there previously to see me again and think I was crazy, haha (wow, that was a long run-on sentence!)  

I haven't gotten any good info unfortunately.


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> I guarantee there will be no coupon for the party. YC is trying to see what it can push us into paying. If we swarm the stores and buy them out like in years past this is the way they will do us from now on.


Totally agree! How high can they push the prices before people stop buying. It's like a kid testing a new babysitter, push and push until you find the limit.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Auntmeanne said:


> I know the coupon thing will not keep me away from the party. But I made a new rule this year as part of a new years resolution. I will quit doing business with companies I think do wrong things. I know it is their right to make the decision on coupons but look at this years list. Prices are greatly increased. Like someone said before I really doubt China increased production costs on them that much. Likely, the CEO needs several new mansions and couple more maids so we all have to chip in. I'm refusing to buy a single piece with out a coupon. I know that's not gonna stop some people. If we could all get together and say just buy your favorite piece or 2 we could keep companies from doing things like this. I know we all panic are we gonna get that piece. Online runs out in a few days and the stores might get 1 more shipment. If you will notice in September online miraculously gets everything back in. Maybe the few of us that are vowing to not buy will make enough of a difference.



Yes to this times a million! I'm right there with you sister


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> Totally agree! How high can they push the prices before people stop buying. It's like a kid testing a new babysitter, push and push until you find the limit.


my dh does that...if medicare pays 100% of what he charges, he knows he's not charging enough so he ups the visit charge. 

in the case of BB, I would say $60.32 for a large piece and $20 for the smaller ones...I will prolly go crazy this year but feel the sting next year when it's time to buy and pull waaaay back. Besides...I have little to no display space now so choices will have to be made.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Wicked wench please don't take this the wrong way. The way you think is the reason they are doing this to all of us. They know no matter the price or what they do some people will pay. If we don't make the point this year forget it next year will be just as bad. So go ahead run wipe the stores shelves out. Just be ready next year to pay more and the year after that more and so on.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Auntmeanne said:


> Wicked wench please don't take this the wrong way. The way you think is the reason they are doing this to all of us. They know no matter the price or what they do some people will pay. If we don't make the point this year forget it next year will be just as bad. So go ahead run wipe the stores shelves out. Just be ready next year to pay more and the year after that more and so on.



well, they HAVE raised the prices regardless, haven't they? do you REALLY think that they haven't researched the market and decided a competitive price point? and I totally get what you are saying BUT it's irrelevant to Jarden whether you buy that boney in August or September as long as you DO eventually buy it. The only way to 'send them a message' would be to not buy any Boneys at ALL this year...and even if EVERY single ONE of us boycotted them, how many more people are out there that will buy them regardless?

So go ahead and make your point. Each of us SHOULD have the courage of our convictions and act accordingly, imo. And not to offend anyone but some of the posts I have seen on here and facebook truly sound like a bunch of spoiled children. We have to face the fact that Yankee Candle makes the rules in this game and our only choice is whether to play the game or not.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Auntmeanne said:


> Wicked wench please don't take this the wrong way. The way you think is the reason they are doing this to all of us. They know no matter the price or what they do some people will pay. If we don't make the point this year forget it next year will be just as bad. So go ahead run wipe the stores shelves out. Just be ready next year to pay more and the year after that more and so on.


and just to address the 'go ahead, run to the store' portion...I don't Even GO to the store. On preview day, I will be in the woods of maine, last year I was in Cooperstown, NY, etc, etc...*I* am not the ones clearing the shelves. Hell, I can't even stand the smell of the place!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Sorry where ever your "prolly going wild at" . My bad.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Anywho I'm really excited about that witch hand. I'm hoping for some more stuff like that.


----------



## Kitty

YC online will be at Saturday 2 AM morning , eastern daylight saving time.
My YC manager said store opens at Saturday 10am & catalogs will be available. Limited stock at preview, 4-6 pieces
Stock will be replaced later in the year but not sure when. 

Monday, will be one coupon per customer, being tracked by email & phone. I can come back in afternoon to use another coupon. It is better nothing. My husband will come with Monday morning. We can use a coupon each, go to lunch & then return to YC to use more coupons. 
I will make my decisions when at store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> YC online will be at Saturday 2 AM morning , eastern daylight saving time.
> My YC manager said store opens at Saturday 10am & catalogs will be available. Limited stock at preview, 4-6 pieces
> Stock will be replaced later in the year but not sure when.
> 
> Monday, will be one coupon per customer, being tracked by email & phone. I can come back in afternoon to use another coupon. It is better nothing. My husband will come with Monday morning. We can use a coupon each, go to lunch & then return to YC to use more coupons.
> I will make my decisions when at store.


Wow, Kitty! Thank you so very much for the info! *two thumbs up*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, wait a second. The coupon that is for the 4th of August IS TRACKED BY EMAIL & PHONE, and LIMITED? WTF???


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

It's top secret business, Dudebro. If you try to wiggle around it, MIB will track you down.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Please tell me that the limited coupon is not the $10 off $35 coupon for August 4th. That is a lower coupon, and they are limiting it now to one per person? Ouch.  And how do they track it? I am so confused, but this is a bunch of BS.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> It's top secret business, Dudebro. If you try to wiggle around it, MIB will track you down.


LOL! And then I guess I will get "flashy thinged?"


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Anywho I'm really excited about that witch hand. I'm hoping for some more stuff like that.


Me too! I'm guessing that line is replacing the skeleton line??


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, wait a second. The coupon that is for the 4th of August IS TRACKED BY EMAIL & PHONE, and LIMITED? WTF???


Now we know the real reason they developed the reward program.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Wait a minute. Is the coupon a real thing? Has anyone seen it? Do we know for a fact what the coupon is?


----------



## BoneyFan

One coupon will be allowed per customer, just need to give them a name, number, address, blood sample, eye scan, and fingerprints.

I think I'll be signing my boyfriend and random family members up for coupons. Go get me boney police!


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Trying to get back to a festive mood from all the disappointments this year, I did have an interesting thought: What the heck is a bird plane? I can imagine what most of them might look like, but a bird plane? 

I have visions of a Boney riding a giant bird, but that seems a bit (actually very) odd. And waving. Maybe the plane looks like a bird… but yea every image that pops into my head seems creepy, and not in a good way….


----------



## BoneyFan

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Anywho I'm really excited about that witch hand. I'm hoping for some more stuff like that.


I thought that was interesting! Nice to see something other than the skeleton crew stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Now we know the real reason they developed the reward program.


Wish I had the foresight to think of that, before I signed up. Ugh.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Trying to get back to a festive mood from all the disappointments this year, I did have an interesting thought: What the heck is a bird plane? I can imagine what most of them might look like, but a bird plane?
> 
> I have visions of a Boney riding a giant bird, but that seems a bit (actually very) odd. And waving. Maybe the plane looks like a bird… but yea every image that pops into my head seems creepy, and not in a good way….


Just go with your gut. If your mind can't imagine it as being good, then it probably isn't. Without pictures, focus on the ones that "grab" you, and go from there. Welcome to HF, btw.


----------



## BoneyFan

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Trying to get back to a festive mood from all the disappointments this year, I did have an interesting thought: What the heck is a bird plane? I can imagine what most of them might look like, but a bird plane?
> 
> I have visions of a Boney riding a giant bird, but that seems a bit (actually very) odd. And waving. Maybe the plane looks like a bird… but yea every image that pops into my head seems creepy, and not in a good way….


I'm guessing it's a plane that looks like a bird, like how the boney submarine looked like a giant fish. I work in aviation so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> Now we know the real reason they developed the reward program.


*eyes widen* ....they got me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Wait a minute. Is the coupon a real thing? Has anyone seen it? Do we know for a fact what the coupon is?


The coupon being discussed is the same one for the 4th. Nothing to be excited about. If anything, finding out that a low coupon is being monitored by the YC Gestapo is something to be irritated about. The whole thing is ludicrous.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> I'm guessing it's a plane that looks like a bird, like how the boney submarine looked like a giant fish. I work in aviation so I'm looking forward to it!


Okay, BF. In your case, they might sell one of them! Pretty cool area to work in BTW.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Is this the 10 off 20 or 25 I've seen posted in places on Facebook.
Your correct this whole this is ludicrous.


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> *eyes widen* ....they got me.


Yup, me too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Is this the 10 off 20 or 25 I've seen posted in places on Facebook.
> Your correct this whole this is ludicrous.


There is no $10 of $20. That one is expired. The only current coupon is Buy 2 Candles, Get 1 Free. The $10 of $35 takes effect the 4th.


----------



## happythenjaded

All I know is I love you guys and I love Boney's..... But a brutha needs a damn coupon if i want to buy all pieces. I am planning on 8-9 pieces without a coupon and the rest will worry about after the 4th. 

*licks paws* okay, continue.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Just in case you wanna air your feelings I have decided to go to Yankee Candle Facebook page. I'm intend to post exactly how I feel about the way we are being treated.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, BF. In your case, they might sell one of them! Pretty cool area to work in BTW.


Based on the descriptions, they might get a bird plane out of me, but I don't know about this "eye phone".... Watch it be the biggest hit.

Ya know, every time I see this post jump up a few pages in replies I get all excited thinking someone finally posted pictures.  lol.


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> Yup, me too!


Although I do have a work number and a home number they don't know about..... we have our ways, Yankee Candle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Just in case you wanna air your feelings I have decided to go to Yankee Candle Facebook page. I'm intend to post exactly how I feel about the way we are being treated.


We better go and check out what you tell them REALLY QUICK. They will have your gripe down in a flash.

Seriously, try not to get too upset. It isn't going to change the way YC has decided to do things. I might write corporate after this is all over. That is usually much more effective in the long run.


----------



## weenbaby

You saw the reply I got when I questioned them...


I was at my outlet store and they had a nice boney display of old pieces. I think I might go get some of those for half off. 

I also will get frank online, then pick up a few pieces in store them wait for coupons.


----------



## happythenjaded

I love that we all can gripe and have fun together on here. Even if YC doesnt see what we say, its nice to feel understood and hear others opinions. I wish this year could be light and fun but obviously its not and that does put a damper on our attitudes for the most part. But, lets just try and stay positive. They will re-stock in Sept. and I am sure there will be a coupon then. If NOT then we can declare war. LOL.


----------



## Auntmeanne

You know buying these things up and waiting for coupons I don't think is such a good idea. You don't know there are gonna be coupons. Why put coupons out after everything is bought? Then what return everything?


----------



## weenbaby

Auntmeanne said:


> You know buying these things up and waiting for coupons I don't think is such a good idea. You don't know there are gonna be coupons. Why put coupons out after everything is bought? Then what return everything?


I think there are pieces people want no matter what. Last year Snow White and frank sold out right away. There are pieces that are always hard to get. 

I think some people want to buy what they think are going to be hard to get then worry about the rest later. No one wants to pay inflated eBay prices. 

Speaking if hard to get...
The outlet here had no less than 20 baby carriages. LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> You know buying these things up and waiting for coupons I don't think is such a good idea. You don't know there are gonna be coupons. Why put coupons out after everything is bought? Then what return everything?


There will be coupons EVENTUALLY. YC isn't Walmart, and there is a ton of competition in the fall and winter, especially with the neverending Black Friday. BABW will beat their eyes out if they don't. They always have coupons of some sort.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I hold out hope that Boney and Clyde will be able to hold up YC, and force them to deliver preview party coupons.


----------



## Auntmeanne

You are aware snow white is returning this year. So if you missed last year it will be available online. Its like the dog 2 years ago people went to paying almost $100 on ebay for it came back last year online. All this is a facade created by them to get you to panic and buy. The organ was on ebay for $700 and they happen to find a couple cases and brought them back amd sold them online. I paid $20. after the coupon for the organ.


----------



## Hell Harpy

happythenjaded said:


> I love that we all can gripe and have fun together on here. Even if YC doesnt see what we say, its nice to feel understood and hear others opinions. I wish this year could be light and fun but obviously its not and that does put a damper on our attitudes for the most part. But, lets just try and stay positive. They will re-stock in Sept. and I am sure there will be a coupon then. If NOT then we can declare war. LOL.


Instead of "If Daryl Dies We Riot" it'll be "No YC Coupons We Riot"


----------



## Prytania

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I hold out hope that Boney and Clyde will be able to hold up YC, and force them to deliver preview party coupons.


Yes, but will they take the bus or the taxi as their getaway car?  Or maybe a birdplane, lol.


----------



## myerman82

That ad on the website is some of the worst Photoshop work I have ever seen. That outlining on that Boney Bunch is a hot mess. Don't even get me started on that red glow along the candy dish and votive. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Prytania said:


> Yes, but will they take the bus or the taxi as their getaway car?  Or maybe a birdplane, lol.


Only Yankee Candle would give us a birdplane.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> You saw the reply I got when I questioned them...
> 
> 
> I was at my outlet store and they had a nice boney display of old pieces. I think I might go get some of those for half off.
> 
> I also will get frank online, then pick up a few pieces in store them wait for coupons.


What did they have at the outlet store? I have one (two actually!) about an hour a way but wasn't sure when their Halloween would be out.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> What did they have at the outlet store? I have one (two actually!) about an hour a way but wasn't sure when their Halloween would be out.


I'm thinking about calling my outlet store and seeing if they have any Halloween stuff out.


----------



## weenbaby

Auntmeanne said:


> You are aware snow white is returning this year. So if you missed last year it will be available online. Its like the dog 2 years ago people went to paying almost $100 on ebay for it came back last year online. All this is a facade created by them to get you to panic and buy. The organ was on ebay for $700 and they happen to find a couple cases and brought them back amd sold them online. I paid $20. after the coupon for the organ.


No one knew Snow White was coming back. The same with frank, the baby carriage or any other piece that was never rereleased. If you want a piece why not buy it? My first year boneying, I was pregnant and I got the baby carriage. Now anything baby is sentimental to me. I'm going to buy the high chair. 

All this not having coupons and limited quantities just makes me want to get my must haves. I'm not going to buy stuff just to add to my collection. 

In case you didn't read, many people said their stores never got the second shipment. 

What's so wrong with getting what you want? Not everyone wants to stick it to the man.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm so jealous of you guys that are near an outlet. My closest one is Williamsburg, VA 3.5 hours away! They might have some good stuff; it's always nice when the dollar stretches!


----------



## Lucy08

I can't remember who said they wanted these (Grandma Lise maybe????) but did you notice they are online only.  

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-gathering/1328762


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> What did they have at the outlet store? I have one (two actually!) about an hour a way but wasn't sure when their Halloween would be out.


Carriages, some black cat stuff, the tart butner, prom king and queen, some cats.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> No one knew Snow White was coming back. The same with frank, the baby carriage or any other piece that was never rereleased. If you want a piece why not buy it? My first year boneying, I was pregnant and I got the baby carriage. Now anything baby is sentimental to me. I'm going to buy the high chair.
> 
> All this not having coupons and limited quantities just makes me want to get my must haves. I'm not going to buy stuff just to add to my collection.
> 
> In case you didn't read, many people said their stores never got the second shipment.
> 
> What's so wrong with getting what you want? Not everyone wants to stick it to the man.


I agree. I don't want to do it, but I am buying my favorites. I will more than likely be up when they go live online, and in the cart they will go. I hardly every purchase anything at full price, but there are at least two pieces I am not missing out on. No matter what. It saddens me, though. I want a good deal!


----------



## myerman82

My outlet only has the Boney Bunch tart warmer from last year. They will call me if they get more Halloween stuff in.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I agree. I don't want to do it, but I am buying my favorites. I will more than likely be up when they go live online, and in the cart they will go. I hardly every purchase anything at full price, but there are at least two pieces I am not missing out on. No matter what. It saddens me, though. I want a good deal!


We think alot and I know which two pieces we will be fighting over LOL  You betta werq.


----------



## sanura03

Auntmeanne said:


> You are aware snow white is returning this year. So if you missed last year it will be available online. Its like the dog 2 years ago people went to paying almost $100 on ebay for it came back last year online. All this is a facade created by them to get you to panic and buy. The organ was on ebay for $700 and they happen to find a couple cases and brought them back amd sold them online. I paid $20. after the coupon for the organ.


I agree with you to an extent, but we never know which pieces they will bring back. They brought back Frank and Snow white, but not the train. And only 1 '08 piece so far. I've always bought everything that I had even an inkling of like for on opening day (well, as soon as they went online.) Just because I outright refuse to end up paying scalping vulture prices.

That being said, I can't do that this year unless they surprise us with another $20 off $45. Last year I paid somewhere in the ballpark of $270 for all the new pieces, 2 reissues, and like 4 other non-Boney items. That sum is probably ridiculous to some folks, but it was do-able and saved me from paying over $500 for the same things later on Ebay. This year, it would be almost $500 for JUST the new Boneys and nothing else without coupons. Not only will I not do that, I literally CAN NOT do it.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys that are near an outlet. My closest one is Williamsburg, VA 3.5 hours away! They might have some good stuff; it's always nice when the dollar stretches!



We'll be in Williamsburg next week, hubby already promised we'd stop at the store there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That ad on the website is some of the worst Photoshop work I have ever seen. That outlining on that Boney Bunch is a hot mess. Don't even get me started on that red glow along the candy dish and votive. LOL


Due to cutbacks, caused from lost revenue, from previous YC BB preview party coupons, the digital artist and editor, who worked for YC, were fired, and replaced with 5 year-olds, FROM CHINA.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> My outlet only has the Boney Bunch tart warmer from last year. They will call me if they get more Halloween stuff in.


Wow, and to think of all the poor people who bought that on eBay last year, thinking that they weren't bringing it back after the drawings!


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> We'll be in Williamsburg next week, hubby already promised we'd stop at the store there.


I like the outlet because they have all scents in some form all year.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Due to cutbacks, caused from lost revenue, from previous YC BB preview party coupons, the digital artist and editor, who worked for YC, were fired, and replaced with 5 year-olds, FROM CHINA.


I never knew our coupon usage had such a impact on Yankee Candles financial issues. LOL No way could it be the overproduced, undersold bacon candles or the Santa Clauses on the beach stuff. Imagine that, we actually buy stuff and they lose money.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We think alot and I know which two pieces we will be fighting over LOL  You betta werq.


Yup!  Sashay! Shantay!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, and to think of all the poor people who bought that on eBay last year, thinking that they weren't bringing it back after the drawings!


I don't for a second believe that the candy dish this year is in short supply. They say that every year and the special is always available throughout the season. It's just a way to get you to buy it and entice sales.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> We'll be in Williamsburg next week, hubby already promised we'd stop at the store there.


I'll be there in spirit! Have fun! I hope he is taking you to the flagship store too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I don't for a second believe that the candy dish this year is in short supply. They say that every year and the special is always available throughout the season. It's just a way to get you to buy it and entice sales.


I'm not buying it either. I will be adding it on, since I am purchasing $35 worth of stuff anyway. But, these promotions are like The Terminator. They'll be baaaack!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Weenbaby, first of all the baby carriage was rereleased. You can buy and do whatever you want it is a free country so we are told. The point is some of us have been collecting the Boney bunch since they came out. The price increase is pretty hefty on the big pieces about $20. Its not about sticking to the man its about standing up for ourselves against corporate greed. Last year in June YC profit was $494 million from $893 million in sales. All their "limited and sell outs" are planned. We are being manipulated. This weekend everything will sell out online and in stores. It will all be back in Sept. The stores might not get it back in but online does. You can go to the store and order online and shipping is free. Your the reason companies do this they know there are those that don't see the big picture.


----------



## happythenjaded

OMG. Geez. What I said was I am GETTING WHAT I CANT LIVE WITHOUT on August 2nd WITHOUT a coupon. 

THEN I will WAIT until we get a COUPON (August 4th starts a coupon). They will RE-STOCK in Sept. for the OFFICIAL launch. That will give us a chance to get what we missed (assuming its not completely sold out).

I am confused by the sense of aggression towards peoples OWN personal plan. Not everyone can afford everything without a coupon (MYSELF INCLUDED). But, we all have different plans and we are sharing them with each other. Not to put anyones ideas down, but to simply conversate and help others out in case our plan might work for them.

I cant recall ever feeling even .000001% of frustration with anyone here, I am a peaceful person. Sorry if my CAPS come off as frustration but, IT IS. Lets just get a long and stop going at it with each other. 

ANDDDDDDDDDDDD rant over, my loves!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Weenbaby, first of all the baby carriage was rereleased. You can buy and do whatever you want it is a free country so we are told. The point is some of us have been collecting the Boney bunch since they came out. The price increase is pretty hefty on the big pieces about $20. Its not about sticking to the man its about standing up for ourselves against corporate greed. Last year in June YC profit was $494 million from $893 million in sales. All their "limited and sell outs" are planned. We are being manipulated. This weekend everything will sell out online and in stores. It will all be back in Sept. The stores might not get it back in but online does. You can go to the store and order online and shipping is free. Your the reason companies do this they know there are those that don't see the big picture.


American capitalism is a double-edged sword. It is what has made this country what it is, for good and bad. We know what we are getting ourselves into on Saturday, but we do it because we love the product. YC is doing what they do, because they know we love the product. Economics 101. Supply and demand. 

All of that aside, I think I am going to keep some lube handy. It appears I might be needing it.


----------



## happythenjaded

If you feel like you are being held at gun point by YC to buy something (with or without a coupon), please call the police. 

kthanks.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> OMG. Geez. What I said was I am GETTING WHAT I CANT LIVE WITHOUT on August 2nd WITHOUT a coupon.
> 
> THEN I will WAIT until we get a COUPON (August 4th starts a coupon). They will RE-STOCK in Sept. for the OFFICIAL launch. That will give us a chance to get what we missed (assuming its not completely sold out).
> 
> I am confused by the sense of aggression towards peoples OWN personal plan. Not everyone can afford everything without a coupon (MYSELF INCLUDED). But, we all have different plans and we are sharing them with each other. Not to put anyones ideas down, but to simply conversate and help others out in case our plan might work for them.
> 
> I cant recall ever feeling even .000001% of frustration with anyone here, I am a peaceful person. Sorry if my CAPS come off as frustration but, IT IS. Lets just get a long and stop going at it with each other.
> 
> ANDDDDDDDDDDDD rant over, my loves!


It's a great plan, Happy. I'm still keeping my lube handy, though.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm not buying it either. I will be adding it on, since I am purchasing $35 worth of stuff anyway. But, these promotions are like The Terminator. They'll be baaaack!


I just have a thought, what if they are just saying everything is limited just to cause a frenzy for everyone to buy. The last few years I could find anything throughout the season. Then again I have four stores near me. The point is, no matter what I'm sure 99% of whats coming out what still be easy to find. I do expect one piece to be sold out an hard to find but even in 2010 I could walk into stores at the end of August and could buy almost the entire line. I don't know why they would make these so limited now.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy to me using caps is a sign of aggression. Your the only one using them.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's a great plan, Happy. I'm still keeping my lube handy, though.


LOL, Pumpkin, your ideas are always great! Share the lube! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I just have a thought, what if they are just saying everything is limited just to cause a frenzy for everyone to buy. The last few years I could find anything throughout the season. Then again I have four stores near me. The point is, no matter what I'm sure 99% of whats coming out what still be easy to find. I do expect one piece to be sold out an hard to find but even in 2010 I could walk into stores at the end of August and could buy almost the entire line. I don't know why they would make these so limited now.


Oh, they are going to hoard them Saturday, for sure. I bet most stores don't have more than 6 or 8 of any one piece in stock, and the pieces will "sell out" online on and off throughout the day. Then, when you least expect it, BAM, they will be available again. At least most of them will be.


----------



## sanura03

Auntmeanne said:


> Weenbaby, first of all the baby carriage was rereleased. You can buy and do whatever you want it is a free country so we are told. The point is some of us have been collecting the Boney bunch since they came out. The price increase is pretty hefty on the big pieces about $20. Its not about sticking to the man its about standing up for ourselves against corporate greed. Last year in June YC profit was $494 million from $893 million in sales. All their "limited and sell outs" are planned. We are being manipulated. This weekend everything will sell out online and in stores. It will all be back in Sept. The stores might not get it back in but online does. You can go to the store and order online and shipping is free. Your the reason companies do this they know there are those that don't see the big picture.


Let's breathe and not tear each other apart! She might've meant the original baby carriage? That's the second most popular piece after the original bride and groom.
I've been collecting aaalmost since the very beginning (09.) And like I said, I do agree with you, but I also agree with them. I will be getting my top 3 + the candy dish on Saturday. But that's it.
So, yes they will still make some money off of me that day, but not anywhere near what they did the last 5 years. And the most popular pieces do sell out the first day. And yes, last year they put them back on after a while, but only a few at a time, sporadically so it was really hard for people to get frank or snow white or the train after that first day.
So, I'm not much help to anyone, I am very much on the fence about this, but let's all (except Yankee corporate, a hex upon you all!) and sing kumbaya. Or is it possible to sing the Monster Mash around a campfire to a folk guitar? Let's do that. Slowly monster swaying to the beat.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, Pumpkin, your ideas are always great! Share the lube! LOL


Just don't wake the dead with that lube please.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, Pumpkin, your ideas are always great! Share the lube! LOL


LOL! I actually have a couple of spares. I knew I would be needing it for something. I just didn't know it would be this! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Just don't wake the dead with that lube please.


Oh, that's EXACTLY what I was planning to do with it!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

What pieces do you predict will be the big sellers this year? It's hard without pictures, but I'm guessing Dawn of the Dead, the school bus, Boney and Clyde, maybe the one with 4 heads?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, that's EXACTLY what I was planning to do with it!


You are officially my new best friend. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy to me using caps is a sign of aggression. Your the only one using them.


Perhaps you are just not familiar with the way we communicate with each other. You'll get the hang of it my dear. 

In the meantime, please refer back to what I said my CAPS were frustration (with the way you are communicating with others). I am sure you are frustrated with YC as we all are. But, maybe you can add a bit of love to your posts. 

Send me a PM if you want to talk further, I dont want to bore the others with this waste of time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Let's breathe and not tear each other apart! She might've meant the original baby carriage? That's the second most popular piece after the original bride and groom.
> I've been collecting aaalmost since the very beginning (09.) And like I said, I do agree with you, but I also agree with them. I will be getting my top 3 + the candy dish on Saturday. But that's it.
> So, yes they will still make some money off of me that day, but not anywhere near what they did the last 5 years. And the most popular pieces do sell out the first day. And yes, last year they put them back on after a while, but only a few at a time, sporadically so it was really hard for people to get frank or snow white or the train after that first day.
> So, I'm not much help to anyone, I am very much on the fence about this, but let's all (except Yankee corporate, a hex upon you all!) and sing kumbaya. Or is it possible to sing the Monster Mash around a campfire to a folk guitar? Let's do that. Slowly monster swaying to the beat.


I think most of us here are cool, no matter what anyone decides to do. I am going to say this. If someone has the money to buy all 17 BB pieces, plus the candy dish, at full price, without coupons, and wants to, that is fine by me. All of us are Americans, and we have the freedom to blow our money (or anything else  ) any way we choose. Some of us will spend more than others, but who cares? I am a self-professed collectaholic, and I suffer from stuffitis. I have waited years to acquire certain things I was hoping to collect, and with patience, it can be done.

One way or the other, we will all get what we want. It may just take a little time. 

Meanwhile, you don't see people picketing Starbucks. I love Starbucks, but damn, what are they putting in that coffee to make it cost $60? That's a tart burner!


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> What pieces do you predict will be the big sellers this year? It's hard without pictures, but I'm guessing Dawn of the Dead, the school bus, Boney and Clyde, maybe the one with 4 heads?


For some reason I have a feeling it will be the baby (and then next year they will re-release it LOL)


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll be there in spirit! Have fun! I hope he is taking you to the flagship store too!


Yes he is! Already have the address for the GPS!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I think most of us here are cool, no matter what anyone decides to do. I am going to say this. If someone has the money to buy all 17 BB pieces, plus the candy dish, at full price, without coupons, and wants to, that is fine by me. All of us are Americans, and we have the freedom to blow our money (or anything else  ) any way we choose. Some of us will spend more than others, but who cares? I am a self-professed collectaholic, and I suffer from stuffitis. I have waited years to acquire certain things I was hoping to collect, and with patience, it can be done.
> 
> One way or the other, we will all get what we want. It may just take a little time.
> 
> Meanwhile, you don't see people picketing Starbucks. I love Starbucks, but damn, what are they putting in that coffee to make it cost $60? That's a tart burner!


BAHA! Omg! You just tickled meeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lol they probably will re-release the baby! In years past the dog and cat have been popular, I wonder if they will be again? Apparently the farmer ones aren't popular anymore or we could have gotten some more of those.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You are officially my new best friend. LOL


Thank you!  LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> BAHA! Omg! You just tickled meeeeeeeeeeee!


Glad to make you smile, Happy! Hey, everybody, Happy is Happy!


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> Lol they probably will re-release the baby! In years past the dog and cat have been popular, I wonder if they will be again? Apparently the farmer ones aren't popular anymore or we could have gotten some more of those.


I can tell you which piece will NOT sell out this year.... LOLOL!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you!  LOL!


Now, what can we say about eye phone...hmmmmm LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I can tell you which piece will NOT sell out this year.... LOLOL!!


Yep, that piece is just a waste.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Glad to make you smile, Happy! Hey, everybody, Happy is Happy!


LOL ! I'm always HAPPY! See, happy in CAPS!


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy u got ut private message


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll be there in spirit! Have fun! I hope he is taking you to the flagship store too!


I could only find info on the flagship store. Is there an outlet too??


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> happy u got ut private message


HF sends notifcations for messages.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yep, that piece is just a waste.


Is it the one that we don't have our EYE on?  Are we EYEballing other things, LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Well, good luck to everyone Sat. I hope you all get what you want.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is it the one that we don't have our EYE on?  Are we EYEballing other things, LOL!


Poor thing doesnt stand a chance, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Poor thing doesnt stand a chance, LOL.


what do you expect after he stole the bus drivers eye and thinks it's a phone?


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Poor thing doesnt stand a chance, LOL.


Ok, I am confused by the rules. Aren't we supposed to talk up the ones we don't want????


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Lucy08 said:


> We'll be in Williamsburg next week, hubby already promised we'd stop at the store there.


I'm actually going to the store for the Preview! I don't live in Williamsburg, but close enough. I figure its:

biggest YC store I can reasonably get to=least likely to get trampled or hit with a flying candle.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Ok, I am confused by the rules. Aren't we supposed to talk up the ones we don't want????


Uh oh..... I totally missed the rules Lucky08...... I was too busy talking about B&BW candles last night apparently.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> what do you expect after he stole the bus drivers eye and thinks it's a phone?


ROFL! OMG! That is TOO FUNNY! (And, no, I am not being aggressive toward you here, myerman!)


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Ok, I am confused by the rules. Aren't we supposed to talk up the ones we don't want????


There will be a shortage of eye phone boneys this year. Better grab them while you can. The eye phone craze....it's....it's...real.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! OMG! That is TOO FUNNY! (And, no, I am not being aggressive toward you here, myerman!)


LOL, I love you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Yes he is! Already have the address for the GPS!


Have fun for me! I still haven't been, but I am going before Christmas!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! OMG! That is TOO FUNNY! (And, no, I am not being aggressive toward you here, myerman!)


I am soooo laid back that even if someone was aggressive I wouldn't care. I would simply point them in the directions of the hf.com rule.
Now come join me under this tree....It's really shady here LOLOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I could only find info on the flagship store. Is there an outlet too??


When I Googled it, it came up. Do you think an overlord like Google could be wrong?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I am soooo laid back that even if someone was aggressive I wouldn't care. I would simply point them in the directions of the hf.com rule.
> Now come join me under this tree....It's really shady here LOLOLOL


Shady BoOooOoOtz! Palm tree! lololol <3


----------



## Lucy08

Here's a list of all the outlet stores! Thought maybe it could come in handy for some! 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/outletStores/t


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I could only find info on the flagship store. Is there an outlet too??


Lucy, when I Google it, it comes up, but I can't locate a different address. Perhaps in this case, it is the same thing? From what I hear, it is like a mall there. Maybe that is why they refer to it as an outlet online?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Here's a list of all the outlet stores! Thought maybe it could come in handy for some!
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/outletStores/t


Well, it sure helped me out. I wonder why they are calling the flagship store and outlet online? Now I wonder how far Leesburg is from Williamsburg?


----------



## Spookywolf

Who knew ceramic candle holders could cause this much chaos. I'm getting a bit scared to go to my very busy store on Saturday. Perhaps I should invest in SWAT gear, just in case.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, it sure helped me out. I wonder why they are calling the flagship store and outlet online? Now I wonder how far Leesburg is from Williamsburg?


About 3 hours north, its a teensy tiny store. You don't want to be anywhere near that mall on a Saturday!!! 

I am in-between the Leesburg Outlet and the one in Hagerstown MD. Where are you in the state??


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> Cant do sweet, fruity, floral, or food scents really..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> Bergamot Woods better come back this year!


I think I saw that one the other day, it was Bergamot something. I want the Black Pepper and Bergamot back. And in reference to an earlier statement about Vanilla Bean Noel smelling like arse, my opinion vanilla anything smells like arse. Right up there with lavender. Yak.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> I think I saw that one the other day, it was Bergamot something. I want the Black Pepper and Bergamot back. And in reference to an earlier statement about Vanilla Bean Noel smelling like arse, my opinion vanilla anything smells like arse. Right up there with lavender. Yak.


OMG! Black Pepper Bergamot is my ultimate favorite (Ask Myerman!) I have a few in stock that I do not dare burn until they bring it back. I have subbed it (not so happily) with Bergamot Woods. BPB is pure perfection! eeeee!


----------



## Kriscourter

Lets just light a bacon candle and all get along. I'm sure there's plenty of those around.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> About 3 hours north, its a teensy tiny store. You don't want to be anywhere near that mall on a Saturday!!!
> 
> I am in-between the Leesburg Outlet and the one in Hagerstown MD. Where are you in the state??


I'm actually in the southern end; I'm closer to NC than the rest of VA! I am 2.5 hours from Richmond, VA and about the same the Charlottesville, NC. I live in a hole in the wall, an hour from anywhere. Thank God it won't be forever.


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> I think I saw that one the other day, it was Bergamot something. I want the Black Pepper and Bergamot back. And in reference to an earlier statement about Vanilla Bean Noel smelling like arse, my opinion vanilla anything smells like arse. Right up there with lavender. Yak.


No...you...didn't.....LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> No...you...didn't.....LOL


LOL! That's more Ghostly Treats for you, and more bacon candles for her!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, it sure helped me out. I wonder why they are calling the flagship store and outlet online? Now I wonder how far Leesburg is from Williamsburg?


In the one here, they have a big room of clearance stuff, maybe that's what they mean?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! That's more Ghostly Treats for you, and more bacon candles for her!


This tree is getting shadier and shadier by the minutes. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> Lets just light a bacon candle and all get along. I'm sure there's plenty of those around.


That candle will DEFINITELY make it easy for all of us to get along, because we all think it STINKS, LOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

CandyCornWitch said:


> What pieces do you predict will be the big sellers this year? It's hard without pictures, but I'm guessing Dawn of the Dead, the school bus, Boney and Clyde, maybe the one with 4 heads?


It'll be the dogs and cats for sure O.O

yes. The dogs and cats. 

And possibly the Bird Plane O.O


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm actually in the southern end; I'm closer to NC than the rest of VA! I am 2.5 hours from Richmond, VA and about the same the Charlottesville, NC. I live in a hole in the wall, an hour from anywhere. Thank God it won't be forever.


I'm in the upper NW corner up against WV. But oh I do love Charlottesville!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That candle will DEFINITELY make it easy for all of us to get along, because we all think it STINKS, LOL!


Why do I feel everyone has their daggers out tonight. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Why do I feel everyone has their daggers out tonight. LOL


Draggers? OH, DAGGERS! Ooops lololol!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Draggers? OH, DAGGERS! Ooops lololol!


LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! I can't breathe!! LOLOLOL!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! I can't breathe!! LOLOLOL!!


I'm going to ask Tara Masu and Moca Bonie to please go into time out for awhile. LOL


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Why do I feel everyone has their daggers out tonight. LOL


Well, there was some bacon candle threats being throw around.....


----------



## Kriscourter

Great now I got the drag race theme song in my head. Haha and pictures of unicorns flying over a certain item haha


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> Great now I got the drag race theme song in my head. Haha and pictures of unicorns flying over a certain item haha


Slowly everyone is catching on.....LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'm in the upper NW corner up against WV. But oh I do love Charlottesville!!!!!


I just went there for the first time a couple of months ago. LOVE IT. Could live there. But, VA is nice too.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Well, there was some bacon candle threats being throw around.....


That's a nice way of putting it


----------



## happythenjaded

Kriscourter said:


> Great now I got the drag race theme song in my head. Haha and pictures of unicorns flying over a certain item haha


LOL, well we all know the theme of Boneys this year is Drag Race.....................hehehe!


----------



## redsea

Just catching up and wanted to say hello to everyone tonight!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, well we all know the theme of Boneys this year is Drag Race.....................hehehe!


Quit stealing my jokes  

Let's not forget batman makes a appearance in the line this year too.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Just catching up and wanted to say hello to everyone tonight!


Hi, come grab some popcorn and watch this train wreck in action. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Quit stealing my jokes
> 
> Let's not forget batman makes a appearance in the line this year too.


This year has fallen...............FLAT.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> This year has fallen...............FLAT.


For some pieces yes but for others things are looking UP this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Just catching up and wanted to say hello to everyone tonight!


Hi there! Hope you are all caught up from tonight's Boney drama!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Hi, come grab some popcorn and watch this train wreck in action. LOL


I still need to have dinner! Shame on me! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Hi, come grab some popcorn and watch this train wreck in action. LOL


You're gonna need a little something extra to wash that popcorn down with too. Something with a little kick.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi there! Hope you are all caught up from tonight's Boney drama!


Hi Pumpkin Muffin!  They need a Drama Boney! It could be on a stage of bones....doing a shakespeare play or something!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi there! Hope you are all caught up from tonight's Boney drama!


Just a mess SMH


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I still need to have dinner! Shame on me! LOL


Me too! It got cold, and I'm reheating it, LOL.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> For some pieces yes but for others things are looking UP this year.


OMG, I can't stop laughing at this thread tonight!!!


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> Let's breathe and not tear each other apart! She might've meant the original baby carriage? That's the second most popular piece after the original bride and groom.
> I've been collecting aaalmost since the very beginning (09.) And like I said, I do agree with you, but I also agree with them. I will be getting my top 3 + the candy dish on Saturday. But that's it.
> So, yes they will still make some money off of me that day, but not anywhere near what they did the last 5 years. And the most popular pieces do sell out the first day. And yes, last year they put them back on after a while, but only a few at a time, sporadically so it was really hard for people to get frank or snow white or the train after that first day.
> So, I'm not much help to anyone, I am very much on the fence about this, but let's all (except Yankee corporate, a hex upon you all!) and sing kumbaya. Or is it possible to sing the Monster Mash around a campfire to a folk guitar? Let's do that. Slowly monster swaying to the beat.


No, I mean the baby carriage from 2 years ago. It was one of the first pieces to go from my store that year. No one knew it was going to be rereleased last year but it was. 
My point is, some people aren't going to wait for the pieces they really want. They aren't going to wait for them to be rereleased and they're not going to wait for a coupon. At this point, it is what it is.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Me too! It got cold, and I'm reheating it, LOL.


This is bad, It's like a car crash. it's like you want to turn away and yet your drawn to it.


----------



## Spookywolf

I would prefer the theme of..."Na-nah-na-nah-na-nah-na BATMAN!"


----------



## Kriscourter

We're all a little slow catching on. Every time I go on there's like 20 pages I got to go through with only not being on in a few hours.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I don't think I could physically handle it if they came out with a sloth or a llama boney.

I'm getting tears in my eyes just thinking about it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Sloth boney? Llama boney? Hhmmmm. I like the "weird" pieces, I might buy those! LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I don't think I could physically handle it if they came out with a sloth or a llama boney.
> 
> I'm getting tears in my eyes just thinking about it.


OMG, love love love llamas! That would be so awesome! My hubby wants a swamp creature boney. Really wished they would have done more classic monsters. Frank is my all time favorite piece.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'd buy stock in Bacon Candles if they'd go the Classic Monster route.


----------



## Spookywolf

Speaking of weird pieces...I know we don't have pics yet and I may be in the minority here, but I'm actually excited to see the bird plane. As I said, I like the weird pieces. When I started collecting I only wanted the cute/pretty pieces. Now I like the unusual ones better. I think the bird plane might be cool. I would love to get my paws on those prototypes. The weird lobster/centipede Boney or the guillotine Boney?...absolutely! gimme, gimme!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'd buy stock in Bacon Candles if they'd go the Classic Monster route.


Oh me too!!!!! I'd buy up every "man" candle!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Speaking of weird pieces...I know we don't have pics yet and I may be in the minority here, but I'm actually excited to see the bird plane. As I said, I like the weird pieces. When I started collecting I only wanted the cute/pretty pieces. Now I like the unusual ones better. I think the bird plane might be cool. I would love to get my paws on those prototypes. The weird lobster/centipede Boney or the guillotine Boney?...absolutely! gimme, gimme!


Yes, that guillotine boney was amazing!!! I liked the little guy on the trike, too.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Speaking of weird pieces...I know we don't have pics yet and I may be in the minority here, but I'm actually excited to see the bird plane. As I said, I like the weird pieces. When I started collecting I only wanted the cute/pretty pieces. Now I like the unusual ones better. I think the bird plane might be cool. I would love to get my paws on those prototypes. The weird lobster/centipede Boney or the guillotine Boney?...absolutely! gimme, gimme!


I like the weird ones too, they are very unique!


----------



## weenbaby

I loved the little guy on the trike. I was disappointed he was never released.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'd buy stock in Bacon Candles if they'd go the Classic Monster route.





Lucy08 said:


> Oh me too!!!!! I'd buy up every "man" candle!


Let's don't go crazy, Ladies! LOLOL! (just kidding!) I was really hoping for some monster Boneys too. And I love the idea of a swamp creature Boney, very cool!


----------



## Spookywolf

Since the comparison of Dawn of the Dead to Wednesday Addams, it's got me thinking. I wish YC would do the entire cast of the Addams clan as Boneys. How awesome would that be!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Let's don't go crazy, Ladies! LOLOL! (just kidding!) I was really hoping for some monster Boneys too. And I love the idea of a swamp creature Boney, very cool!


A werewolf would be fantastic, too!


----------



## weenbaby

I want train cars and a caboose! 

Maybe a couple other boney type looking things to make a "scene" like trees, fencing etc. That might be too much fluff though. At the end of the year, they would have a ton of trees and fences left..LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

LOL, what is in the air tonight? I am laughing at all the posts. We are such a trip.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I want train cars and a caboose!
> 
> Maybe a couple other boney type looking things to make a "scene" like trees, fencing etc. That might be too much fluff though. At the end of the year, they would have a ton of trees and fences left..LOL


I would love to create a setting....I am going to try and do that with the Boney themed mansion this year!


----------



## weenbaby

i actually have a small table I could clear off and use for boneys..hmm.......


----------



## Mae

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! That's more Ghostly Treats for you, and more bacon candles for her!


::gathers bacon candles:: I can use them for ammo to keep the hordes away from my Boneys on Saturday. I'll just have my Stepdad launch them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mae said:


> ::gathers bacon candles:: I can use them for ammo to keep the hordes away from my Boneys on Saturday. I'll just have my Stepdad launch them.


Just get your hands on the air freshener, and hang it around your neck. Guaranteed to clear the store, and you can shop 'til you drop (if you don't pass out from the "aroma" first!)!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just get your hands on the air freshener, and hang it around your neck. Guaranteed to clear the store, and you can shop 'til you drop (if you don't pass out from the "aroma" first!)!


Is there a room spray?? You can just spray people when the get too close!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just get your hands on the air freshener, and hang it around your neck. Guaranteed to clear the store, and you can shop 'til you drop (if you don't pass out from the "aroma" first!)!


Or we could tell others in line that they are offering a free boney at another store....get everyone running! LOL


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> Is there a room spray?? You can just spray people when the get too close!


That sounds awful but I think it would work.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Someone suggested a sauteed onion candle on their facebook page.

The struggle is REAL folks haha


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> Is there a room spray?? You can just spray people when the get too close!


I son't think so! But we could just really stock up on the fresheners......


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

They really should have called that Bacon candle The Baconator. Guaranteed to conquer your enemies with one whiff.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Is there a room spray?? You can just spray people when the get too close!


Awesome! Seriously, I need that for home intruders. Mace has nothing on this stuff!


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Awesome! Seriously, I need that for home intruders. Mace has nothing on this stuff!


I carry pepper spray. Maybe I should carry that stuff instead!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Someone suggested a sauteed onion candle on their facebook page.
> 
> The struggle is REAL folks haha


Wow. Onion? I would LOVE to see YC's take on that one. If you can't get bacon right, where do you go from there?


----------



## Mae

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just get your hands on the air freshener, and hang it around your neck. Guaranteed to clear the store, and you can shop 'til you drop (if you don't pass out from the "aroma" first!)!


::adds note to list:: Wear Hazmat suit...got it!


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow. Onion? I would LOVE to see YC's take on that one. If you can't get bacon right, where do you go from there?


At this point Yankee can't get anything right so expect it to smell like rotten farts passing through a dead cows ***.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just get your hands on the air freshener, and hang it around your neck. Guaranteed to clear the store, and you can shop 'til you drop (if you don't pass out from the "aroma" first!)!


LOL! I just got this vision in my head of a BB thread member walking into the YC store on Saturday in full Boney SWAT style gear...a gas mask, jar lid body armor, flippers, and swathed head to toe in bacon scented air fresheners. I think they'd clear a path to the Boney display for you!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm not even joking. Both times that I've went to my local YC store to ask about boneys, the male employee shut me down, before putting a bacon candle in my face  and asking me for the umpteenth time if I had smelled it yet.

Broseph, I was in here last week, OF COURSE I smelled it. Now not so much because it fried my nose hairs iyaya


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> At this point Yankee can't get anything right so expect it to smell like rotten farts passing through a dead cows ***.


LOL! Are you kidding me! Your take on it would be much improved over anything YC could come up with! LOL!


----------



## Mae

weenbaby said:


> At this point Yankee can't get anything right so expect it to smell like rotten farts passing through a dead cows ***.


Zombie cows


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! Are you kidding me! Your take on it would be much improved over anything YC could come up with! LOL!


You're right. I could never possibly imagine what they'd come up with. LOL


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I will hiss at them on Saturday if they come near me with that candle or the turkey stuffing one. >.>


----------



## weenbaby

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I will hiss at them on Saturday if they come near me with that candle or the turkey stuffing one. >.>


TURKEY STUFFING???? I missed that one. I puked in my mouth a lil.


----------



## Mae

mrs_frankenstien said:


> i will hiss at them on saturday if they come near me with that candle or the turkey stuffing one. >.>


eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I will hiss at them on Saturday if they come near me with that candle or the turkey stuffing one. >.>


I've only ever read about that one, never smelled it. Ew.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm not even joking. Both times that I've went to my local YC store to ask about boneys, the male employee shut me down, before putting a bacon candle in my face  and asking me for the umpteenth time if I had smelled it yet.
> 
> Broseph, I was in here last week, OF COURSE I smelled it. Now not so much because it fried my nose hairs iyaya


The fact that that candle is still in any YC store says how deep the problem with that candle really goes. Just. Wow. This must be the reason that YC has a new CEO now. The old one for fired for that (enter Charlton Heston) DAMN STINKIN' BACON CANDLE!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I still need to have dinner! Shame on me! LOL


I'm eating a bowl of cookies and cream ice cream while I read the drama of 20 some pages of boney


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yup. They were pimping that one something fierce in my area last year and I think they still have last years leftovers. Pun so totally intended.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> TURKEY STUFFING???? I missed that one. I puked in my mouth a lil.


If you smelled it, you would puke in your mouth A LOT. No. Joke.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I've only ever read about that one, never smelled it. Ew.


I don't know which one you haven't smelled, but America would cancel Thanksgiving entirely, if dinner that day smelled one bit like that candle. Just. Disgusting.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you smelled it, you would puke in your mouth A LOT. No. Joke.


Thanks for the warning, LOL! I think I'll pass on giving it a sniff if I see it!


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know which one you haven't smelled, but America would cancel Thanksgiving entirely, if dinner that day smelled one bit like that candle. Just. Disgusting.


If I was a Yankee employee I would be too embarrassed to sell those. I would quit...LOL...after I leaked everything boney.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Thanks for the warning, LOL! I think I'll pass on giving it a sniff if I see it!


If you dare try it, young grasshopper, hold the candle away from your body, remove the lid, and WAFT the stench, er fragrance, towards your nose.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you dare try it, young grasshopper, hold the candle away from your body, remove the lid, and WAFT the stench, er fragrance, towards your nose.


Or just smell it next to the trash can.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'd say its dead on if they were going for the 5 month old forgotten tupperware container buried in the back of the fridge scent.

Nailed it.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'd say its dead on if they were going for the 5 month old forgotten tupperware container buried in the back of the fridge scent.
> 
> Nailed it.


Thats crazy, I never thought anything could ever ever be worse than the bacon candle.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Yes, that guillotine boney was amazing!!! I liked the little guy on the trike, too.


I'd love to get my hands on the octopus boney and the guillotine boney...ooh and the pirate one too! The centipede one I don't think is a centipede, it's some kind of seashell or that's what I read somewhere. Lol


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you dare try it, young grasshopper, hold the candle away from your body, remove the lid, and WAFT the stench, er fragrance, towards your nose.


I totally need to find this candle now. Challenge accepted!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Thats crazy, I never thought anything could ever ever be worse than the bacon candle.


It's hard to know who gets first prize between the two. 

If you run out of Bacon air fresheners for Sat., make sure to have Turkey Stuffing on hand. Heck, if you get enough of them, you could rule the world! No mere mortal can overcome their arduous odor. These are humans' Kryptonite, I tell ya!


----------



## weenbaby

Maybe I shouldn't shower until The party is over?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I just have a thought, what if they are just saying everything is limited just to cause a frenzy for everyone to buy. The last few years I could find anything throughout the season. Then again I have four stores near me. The point is, no matter what I'm sure 99% of whats coming out what still be easy to find. I do expect one piece to be sold out an hard to find but even in 2010 I could walk into stores at the end of August and could buy almost the entire line. I don't know why they would make these so limited now.


 well, everything IS a limited edition...that limit is just 50,000 pieces!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I totally need to find this candle now. Challenge accepted!


LOL! They probably have them in the stockroom at your local store. Just ask AFTER you get your Boneys!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Maybe I shouldn't shower until The party is over?


Are you saying you would smell worse than a Bacon candle? LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Are you saying you would smell worse than a Bacon candle? LOL!


Plan foiled.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, it was me... Just one more thing to be disappointed about... 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Maybe I shouldn't shower until The party is over?


Don't give Yankee candle any ideas. They might want to bottle that scent for next years SURPRISE new scent.


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> Don't give Yankee candle any ideas. They might want to bottle that scent for next years SURPRISE new scent.


As long as I get royalties.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> As long as I get royalties.


I wonder what royalties the maker of the bacon candle is getting?


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> I wonder what royalties the maker of the bacon candle is getting?


Unemployment


----------



## weenbaby

So what is everyone's plan for Saturday?


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> So what is everyone's plan for Saturday?


What's happening Saturday?


----------



## weenbaby

I'm taking a shower I think. I might like the natural thing though. The body cleanses itself, no need for soap and water.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

au naturel might keep the crowds at bay if yer in the small store. 

*I* will be in the off-grid woods of maine, hoping my mi-fi has enough juice to make it thru the online launch. I realllly hope the 2am time is correct but not counting on it.


----------



## redsea

I am not sure yet what my plan of action is! Probably go to the store.....I really wish I could go to Deerfield as I have twenty off seventy for there, but I am not sure yet if I can make it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> What's happening Saturday?


ROFL! Good one.


----------



## Mae

My plan (at the moment) is to get the 3+ candy dish that I have to have and hope for the best during the "relaunch" later on.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> au naturel might keep the crowds at bay if yer in the small store.
> 
> *I* will be in the off-grid woods of maine, hoping my mi-fi has enough juice to make it thru the online launch. I realllly hope the 2am time is correct but not counting on it.


You have no idea how envious I am of your trip!!!


----------



## myerman82

I'm getting my must have pieces online. Then I will go to the store when they open to see what else they have that I might be interested in.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> My plan (at the moment) is to get the 3+ candy dish that I have to have and hope for the best during the "relaunch" later on.


They will have a very busy re-launch in Sept! hehe


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> So what is everyone's plan for Saturday?


I'm going to sleep on that one, and will get back to you tomorrow. Play nice, Boney Peeps!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm going to sleep on that one, and will get back to you tomorrow. Play nice, Boney Peeps!


No matter what happens, we always have the shady boney tree to run to and take cover.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Was just browsing ebay and saw Bonaparte again...not sure if it's a great deal, but if someone is looking

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301235969128?nav=SEARCH


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Was just browsing ebay and saw Bonaparte again...not sure if it's a great deal, but if someone is looking
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301235969128?nav=SEARCH


That piece is so cute! Maybe someday I will purchase one!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> That piece is so cute! Maybe someday I will purchase one!


Agreed! He is easily one of my top favorites


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Agreed! He is easily one of my top favorites


I just got the pun in his name! LOL, too funny!


----------



## Mae

All righty lovely bone heads. I'm calling it a night. I'll see you all tomorrow when I have ANOTHER twenty pages and no pictures to catch up on.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> You have no idea how envious I am of your trip!!!


I won't tell you that we bought 20 acres in North Central Maine high on a hill with very few neighbors. We just put a tiny cabin (224 sf inside) with a big sleep in porch up there. We'll be spending the next couple of years improving the land and getting it ready for possible retirement there.


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> I won't tell you that we bought 20 acres in North Central Maine high on a hill with very few neighbors. We just put a tiny cabin (224 sf inside) with a big sleep in porch up there. We'll be spending the next couple of years improving the land and getting it ready for possible retirement there.


My husband tossed around the idea of dropping a trailer on some land. We can only dream at this point.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Went by my local Yankee again today. Still no new info, although the manager did tell me she was mistaken about them opening at 9a.m., she also claimed she hadn't gotten in the fall catalogs or any boney pieces yet. Sounds crazy to me. But, I did happen to come across these and picked them up for 80% off


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Went by my local Yankee again today. Still no new info, although the manager did tell me she was mistaken about them opening at 9a.m., she also claimed she hadn't gotten in the fall catalogs or any boney pieces yet. Sounds crazy to me. But, I did happen to come across these and picked them up for 80% off
> View attachment 205431


Awesome deal! I love those, I should have gotten them last year, shouldn't I have? Oh well, maybe there will be some leftover this year! Enjoy!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

My partner wanted them last year, but we didn't get them because they were $40. So, when I saw them today I had to get them for her!


----------



## weenbaby

Do tho have an outlet near you? They always have the Halloween stuff. I can't wait for payday so I can wipe them out. All 50% off!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I came home to "Pelvis" Elvis and the Motorcycle couple in my mailbox! Plus, my Nightmare Before Christmas Oogie Boogie and Holiday Doors light upear hat ornaments! Happy mail day for me!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> Do tho have an outlet near you? They always have the Halloween stuff. I can't wait for payday so I can wipe them out. All 50% off!


I have an outlet about an hour from me. I went there last week and they only had 2 or 3 Halloween items. I'm going to call tomorrow to see if they have gotten anymore in.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> My husband tossed around the idea of dropping a trailer on some land. We can only dream at this point.


we live between boston and Worcester, Mass and I am sick of the rat race. The more I see of people the more I like my dog...and I don't have a dog.


----------



## weenbaby

Mine had a whole display today. 

Well boney heads, I'm trying to maintain a schedule so I have to call it a night.

I will be back in the AM! Well probably 12:01 AM when I check to see if my pay came through. LOL.


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> we live between boston and Worcester, Mass and I am sick of the rat race. The more I see of people the more I like my dog...and I don't have a dog.


I live in MD and it's on all those top 10 lists of the worst towns I hate it here. My husband and I are newlyweds with a baby so we are kind of struggling right now (I'm totally splurging on boneys though...) so a house is in our distant future. After this, it's save save save for me!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I came home to "Pelvis" Elvis and the Motorcycle couple in my mailbox! Plus, my Nightmare Before Christmas Oogie Boogie and Holiday Doors light upear hat ornaments! Happy mail day for me!
> View attachment 205437
> View attachment 205438


I do have an outlet, thanks for the suggestion weenbaby. 

Jezebel, Nice ornaments! I just got The Nightmare Before Christmas ornament from Hallmark during the Keepsake Ornament premiere. It lights up and sings "This is Halloween."  And Pelvis is wonderful! I hope to back collect the Boney Band someday!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> I live in MD and it's on all those top 10 lists of the worst towns I hate it here. My husband and I are newlyweds with a baby so we are kind of struggling right now (I'm totally splurging on boneys though...) so a house is in our distant future. After this, it's save save save for me!


we had to go 4 hours north of boston to find what we were looking for.

Don't despair, ween...your time will come. We are older...dh is 70 and I am in my 50's. We both had to raise our kids and such first.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I do have an outlet, thanks for the suggestion weenbaby.
> 
> Jezebel, Nice ornaments! I just got The Nightmare Before Christmas ornament from Hallmark during the Keepsake Ornament premiere. It lights up and sings "This is Halloween."  And Pelvis is wonderful! I hope to back collect the Boney Band someday!


I plan on picking up the Hallmark ornament "This is Halloween" along with the limited release of "Jack's Peculiar Pet" on October 4th. I wasn't sure I was going to like Pelvis, but I got him for a good deal and he's awesome! Although, I found out afterward he's not the hard one to find.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I plan on picking up the Hallmark ornament "This is Halloween" along with the limited release of "Jack's Peculiar Pet" on October 4th. I wasn't sure I was going to like Pelvis, but I got him for a good deal and he's awesome! Although, I found out afterward he's not the hard one to find.


I am going to get Jack's Peculiar Pet too, I will be there bright and early October fourth, because like you said, he is limited! Oh well, just adds to the excitement! LOL. Would you believe I haven't ever seen the movie, yet I am so interested in the products! I DEFINITELY need to watch the movie soon!


----------



## weenbaby

How early do you suggest getting there?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I am going to get Jack's Peculiar Pet too, I will be there bright and early October fourth, because like you said, he is limited! Oh well, just adds to the excitement! LOL. Would you believe I haven't ever seen the movie, yet I am so interested in the products! I DEFINITELY need to watch the movie soon!


You totally need to see the movie! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> How early do you suggest getting there?


This will actually be my first debut! For the Premeire (July 12) I got their right at eight when the store opened and was able to get everything I wanted, which included the limited "Winged Wonder." I didn't get the last one either, so there was at least one left.  I hope that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## weenbaby

Thanks. After boneys, I'll shoot down there and see when they open! 

I'm slowly becoming obsessed with hallmark too. Lol.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Thanks. After boneys, I'll shoot down there and see when they open!
> 
> I'm slowly becoming obsessed with hallmark too. Lol.


I know, I became obsessed with both between 2013-2014...what can I say, I am a collector at heart! LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> Thanks. After boneys, I'll shoot down there and see when they open!
> 
> I'm slowly becoming obsessed with hallmark too. Lol.


Same here! I'm trying to back collect all the old Halloween ornaments right now, and then thinking about following the Disney and Peanut lines. Ugh, why do they have to make things so tempting. Between Boneys, Nightmare Before Christmas and Disney I'm going to need 3 jobs!


----------



## weenbaby

Today I was looking at the Disney set that's happening now (one released each month). I need them. Disney pins (not anymore) boneys and now this!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Was this anyone from here? 








LOL

I tried to crop the name etc.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Today I was looking at the Disney set that's happening now (one released each month). I need them. Disney pins (not anymore) boneys and now this!!!!


I have the display stand for that set and first in series (Minnie Has a Ball). I am looking forward to collecting one each month too. I did it this past year with the Peanuts monthly series! I am so excited for this Disney one.


----------



## weenbaby

redsea said:


> I have the display stand for that set and first in series (Minnie Has a Ball). I am looking forward to collecting one each month too. I did it this past year with the Peanuts monthly series! I am so excited for this Disney one.


Minnie just came out right? I hope I can get her. I *think* I saw her when I was at the mall.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I have the display stand for that set and first in series (Minnie Has a Ball). I am looking forward to collecting one each month too. I did it this past year with the Peanuts monthly series! I am so excited for this Disney one.


I just picked up the display stand today. I already purchased Minnie Has a Ball and School Time for Chipmunks (2nd in series). When I was there I saw the Peanuts series from last year and now I want it!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Minnie just came out right? I hope I can get her. I *think* I saw her when I was at the mall.


Yes, she is out now!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I just picked up the display stand today. I already purchased Minnie Has a Ball and School Time for Chipmunks (2nd in series). When I was there I saw the Peanuts series from last year and now I want it!



Awesome, I haven't gotten the Chipmunks yet! It is officially an August ornament, but I have heard the Hallmarks can receive these monthly ornaments before that month. I will have to stop in soon and pick one up. Thanks for letting me know!

You should back collect the Peanuts too! LOL, I am a bad influence......


----------



## weenbaby

Thanks! I hope I can catch up. 

UGH. I stayed up WAY too late to see my paycheck stub and the website is down. Grrr. 

I can't stay up any longer. I have to get off my phone. 

Peace y'all.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Thanks! I hope I can catch up.
> 
> UGH. I stayed up WAY too late to see my paycheck stub and the website is down. Grrr.
> 
> I can't stay up any longer. I have to get off my phone.
> 
> Peace y'all.


Goodnight! I should head to bed too, it is very late.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> Awesome, I haven't gotten the Chipmunks yet! It is officially an August ornament, but I have heard the Hallmarks can receive these monthly ornaments before that month. I will have to stop in soon and pick one up. Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> You should back collect the Peanuts too! LOL, I am a bad influence......


Haha...I don't need encouragement to be bad. My Hallmark asked me which ornaments of the series I wanted and added me to their list. When they come in they automatically pull one for me and then call to let me know they are in. You might see if your store does that.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Haha...I don't need encouragement to be bad. My Hallmark asked me which ornaments of the series I wanted and added me to their list. When they come in they automatically pull one for me and then call to let me know they are in. You might see if your store does that.


That is a good idea, it takes the guesswork out of when they will be available.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi there! Hope you are all caught up from tonight's Boney drama!


Holy Toledo  catching up now.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You're gonna need a little something extra to wash that popcorn down with too. Something with a little kick.


Check on the popcorn. Check on the bucket 'O wine


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Spookywolf said:


> Let's don't go crazy, Ladies! LOLOL! (just kidding!) I was really hoping for some monster Boneys too. And I love the idea of a swamp creature Boney, very cool!



Yes bring all the classics out!! I love classic monsters!! They are the best. That's what I love the most about spooky town  Frank and his bride had me hook line and sinker


----------



## gloomycatt

Good luck to everyone on Saturday! I have to travel up north to be in a wedding, so no premiere for me, but I will be part of the overnight vigil trying to get a few pieces. I'm usually up all night so once I see anything on YC I'll post it here (unless someone beats me to it!)


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I went back and read last years thread but it's a lot of info. So. Why so secretive? What happened last year? Past years. Have they always tried to keep merchandise a secret? Why? Coupon aside I'm a new customer to boney and I just can't wrap my brain around this hush hush. No photos info or explanation. If the company was making it fun I could see that. For those of us that haven't seen it's not fun. It's frustrating. It's very easy for those that have seen the new line to say oh it's worth it blah blah blah but it's not for us. I really just want to plan my budget. I can not understand why a company would do something to aggravate so many potential customers. 

Imagine if the associates hadn't seen the line yet. Well they have to because they have to plan displays etc. well we have to plan as well. We have to plan so we can make a purchase. A purchase that pays their bills. Keeps them staffed and the doors open. A purchase that takes from our funds for our household. 

I honestly feel like at the very least if you are frustrated you should tell them. Send them a simple email. Let them know. We would like sometime to plan our shopping experience. It might do nothing but it might do something. 

Anywho it was an entertaining night. I finally caught up... I think.  

Goodnight all


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I'll let MJ do the talking for me tonight...


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Yes, it was me... Just one more thing to be disappointed about...
> 
> Lisa


I'm so sorry.  I was looking at all the online exclusives and happened to see them.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'll let MJ do the talking for me tonight...


LOL that picture!


----------



## witchyone

I had a dream last night that I went to the preview party but there were Boneys that had never been announced. One was shaped like a hamburger and his top bun came off so you could put in a tea light and everyone was fighting over it. Instead of grabbing what I wanted, I was going up to people and asking them if they were from HF, ha ha!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I just **** myself laughing. Now all I want is a cheeseburger boney. Still better than the schoolbus. The only thing scary about my schoolbus was the cliche neurotic driver.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

haddonfield1963 said:


> i'll let mj do the talking for me tonight...


I LOVE it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good Morning, Boney Lovers!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> View attachment 205455
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Boney Lovers!


Good Morning Pumpkin!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> View attachment 205455
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Boney Lovers!


Good morning! That is so funny....the Grumpy Cat is sad that there are no Boney pictures.  lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I've got to get my eyes open and finalize my plan of attack for Saturday. The first cup of coffee didn't do it today.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Good morning! That is so funny....the Grumpy Cat is sad that there are no Boney pictures.  lol


Oh, no redsea. Grumpy cat is HAPPY that there are no pictures. She just always frowns, and is GRUMPY!


----------



## Kriscourter

Good morning sun shines!!! Hope we trimmed our nails when we woke up and had a good night sleep filled with boneys. The Bonaparte piece to me is expensive but dunno. I got him last year and all I remever was being that weirdo at a bday party at a bowling alley and trying to get my bids in. I got him with shipping for under 30. Also got uncle vlaid for great price too and a bunch or mr boneys (three heads with led lights, giant pumpkin bowl, mr bones juggling a pumpkin and a three headed mr bones carrying pumpkin in middle lantern).


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, no redsea. Grumpy cat is HAPPY that there are no pictures. She just always frowns, and is GRUMPY!


True! Grumpy Cat gets happiness from sadness! We should get the kitty the Boney Bunch Illuma-Lid from last year, as one of the tombstones says "Have no fun!" LOL


----------



## Kitty

YC Chocolate Layer Cake Candle
http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fall-fragrances/choc-layer-cake


----------



## redsea

Kriscourter said:


> Good morning sun shines!!! Hope we trimmed our nails when we woke up and had a good night sleep filled with boneys. The Bonaparte piece to me is expensive but dunno. I got him last year and all I remever was being that weirdo at a bday party at a bowling alley and trying to get my bids in. I got him with shipping for under 30. Also got uncle vlaid for great price too and a bunch or mr boneys (three heads with led lights, giant pumpkin bowl, mr bones juggling a pumpkin and a three headed mr bones carrying pumpkin in middle lantern).


Ooooooo! Nice items. Good deal to on Bonaparte (he came out in 2009, correct?) .


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> YC Chocolate Layer Cake Candle
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fall-fragrances/choc-layer-cake


This one is so realistic, I really like it. I have a tart in this fragrance that I haven't melted yet, but I smell it all the time (it is on my desk). On cold throw, it seems to be a strong fragrance.


----------



## mdna2014

redsea said:


> That is a good idea, it takes the guesswork out of when they will be available.


You all do not want to see my trees if you are trying to be good...lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I'm a long time lurker aka boney voyeur here and finally registered and just want to say thanks for all the info. This is my go to spot for news on BB. We moved to St. Louis last year so I finally have a Yankee store, or several I should say! It will be my first launch party. I'm picking a store in a mall that is kind of out if the way so hoping things go smoothly because I'm sure many people will be heading to the Galleria mall store. Any tips or experiences you can share? I'm not sure if I should go super early or just 30 minutes early. Some people said they have never had a line and others that's is a madhouse???


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> You all do not want to see my trees if you are trying to be good...lol


We want to see! Show us the Hallmark trees, show us, pretty please with a cherry on top!


----------



## redsea

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm a long time lurker aka boney voyeur here and finally registered and just want to say thanks for all the info. This is my go to spot for news on BB. We moved to St. Louis last year so I finally have a Yankee store, or several I should say! It will be my first launch party. I'm picking a store in a mall that is kind of out if the way so hoping things go smoothly because I'm sure many people will be heading to the Galleria mall store. Any tips or experiences you can share? I'm not sure if I should go super early or just 30 minutes early. Some people said they have never had a line and others that's is a madhouse???


Welcome to HF! This will be my first preview party too. It seems like we definitely will have a lot of choices (17 new Boney Bunch this year!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm a long time lurker aka boney voyeur here and finally registered and just want to say thanks for all the info. This is my go to spot for news on BB. We moved to St. Louis last year so I finally have a Yankee store, or several I should say! It will be my first launch party. I'm picking a store in a mall that is kind of out if the way so hoping things go smoothly because I'm sure many people will be heading to the Galleria mall store. Any tips or experiences you can share? I'm not sure if I should go super early or just 30 minutes early. Some people said they have never had a line and others that's is a madhouse???


Welcome, EA! I think it depends on your location. Maybe you could call the store and ask the manager what to expect, based on previous years? Just a thought...


----------



## mdna2014

redsea said:


> We want to see! Show us the Hallmark trees, show us, pretty please with a cherry on top!


I will work on it. Give me a few minutes LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> I will work on it. Give me a few minutes LOL


I bet these are going to be AWESOME!


----------



## Kitty

Elizabeth Ashley,
Welcome to the HF! 
No YC coupon on Sat. Look for candy coffin, assume! 
Sat. online sales 2am. EDST
$10 coupon on Monday.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Welcome, Elizabeth Ashley! In my personal experience from the past 4 preview parties I went to, I try to get there 40 minutes before the store opens but have always been the second person in line. There's always someone who gets there an hour early but I'm ok with that, I just chat with that person to see what they're hoping to get. I always bring a friend, dad, bf, someone with me and we strategize about who gets what while we look through the window and try to see what's all the way in the back lol.


----------



## Kitty

Make sure you have joined the YC rewards fan Club for points.
https://www.ycrewards.com/


----------



## myerman82

Good morning everyone, what will today bring.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Good morning everyone, what will today bring.


Hopefully some good news!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

What has everyone narrowed down as their top 3? At this point, I think it will be Dawn of the Dead, Drop Dead Gorgeous, and Boney and Clyde for me.

I'm also really excited about seeing the witch accessories in person, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Hopefully some good news!


You know good always comes with some bad. LOL


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> What has everyone narrowed down as their top 3? At this point, I think it will be Dawn of the Dead, Drop Dead Gorgeous, and Boney and Clyde for me.
> 
> I'm also really excited about seeing the witch accessories in person, so I'm looking forward to that.


Eye Phone 
Eye Phone 
Eye Phone

DDG, WTD, FBP


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch said:


> What has everyone narrowed down as their top 3? At this point, I think it will be Dawn of the Dead, Drop Dead Gorgeous, and Boney and Clyde for me.
> 
> I'm also really excited about seeing the witch accessories in person, so I'm looking forward to that.


I am look forward to seeing the other Halloween accessories too.
Here is what I think may be my top 3 (not in any particular order):
-Boney Mansion
-Boney Fish and Boat
-Dawn of the Dead


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Eye Phone
> Eye Phone
> Eye Phone
> 
> DDG, WTD, FBP


I am so looking forward to this piece too, as I enjoy my non-Boney iPhone, LOL.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I bet these are going to be AWESOME!


You are too sweet and you do not know how much that means to me. I am working on getting them posted.


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> You are too sweet and you do not know how much that means to me. I am working on getting them posted.


Your entire collection is awesome.


----------



## mdna2014

redsea said:


> i am so looking forward to this piece too, as i enjoy my non-boney iphone, lol.


dawn, drop dead gorgeous and bus (hopefully more once a coupon arrives)


----------



## redsea

I totally agree! Mdna- your Boney Collection was so fun I showed my Aunt (who does not collect Boneys), she was impressed!


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> your entire collection is awesome.


thank you so much. I really do appreciate that :d


----------



## mdna2014

I am drinking my first dunkin donuts pumpkin k-cup of the season


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> I am drinking my first dunkin donuts pumpkin k-cup of the season


Oh yummy! I love Pumpkin for decorating AND eating! It is a harbinger of fall (I think I used harbinger in the right context, LOL).


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> I am drinking my first dunkin donuts pumpkin k-cup of the season


Are those out already? I must get some.


----------



## Kriscourter

Woohoo. Not bb related but remember when I menioned nightmare before Christmas cuckoo clock a couple of peoe here were getting also. was suppose to ship out aug 15th but just received email item has been shipped already!! Some good news


----------



## redsea

Kriscourter said:


> Woohoo. Not bb related but remember when I menioned nightmare before Christmas cuckoo clock a couple of peoe here were getting also. was suppose to ship out aug 15th but just received email item has been shipped already!! Some good news


That is great to hear! Are you going to post pictures when it arrives?


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> Woohoo. Not bb related but remember when I menioned nightmare before Christmas cuckoo clock a couple of peoe here were getting also. was suppose to ship out aug 15th but just received email item has been shipped already!! Some good news


Many pages back Zero was mentioned. I got my Zero Funko POP! figure last week and I love it!!!


----------



## mdna2014

redsea said:


> I totally agree! Mdna- your Boney Collection was so fun I showed my Aunt (who does not collect Boneys), she was impressed!


awe I am all giddy and smiles...


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> Are those out already? I must get some.


It was a hidden box from last year. It expired (coffee really doesn't know and expiration date) on 7/12/14 and it rang up at $11.99. I told they girl that after last season they were on sale for $5.99 so I wasn't going to get them. After I placed my order she asked if I wanted the box. I said no thanks, not for $11.99 and she said "No, do you want the box, on me" I said, "are you sure" and she smiled and said "Yes"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, things sure got poppin' this morning, LOL! My top three are DDG, WTD, and B&C. I love the burner too. But, for $60? NOPE!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> It was a hidden box from last year. It expired (coffee really doesn't know and expiration date) on 7/12/14 and it rang up at $11.99. I told they girl that after last season they were on sale for $5.99 so I wasn't going to get them. After I placed my order she asked if I wanted the box. I said no thanks, not for $11.99 and she said "No, do you want the box, on me" I said, "are you sure" and she smiled and said "Yes"


AWESOME! I am so getting some this year. I have a BUNN that uses the cups. Can't wait to smell it brewing!


----------



## mdna2014

I am waiting for the "significant other" to send me the pics and he said, "you have to wait because I am eating..and it is only July" I will be sure to knock him in the teeth when I get home!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, things sure got poppin' this morning, LOL! My top three are DDG, WTD, and B&C. I love the burner too. But, for $60? NOPE!


There is never a dull moment here, you should know that.  Awesome top three. Hopefully the vultures don't understand abbreviations. I think we should officially call DDG RP


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> AWESOME! I am so getting some this year. I have a BUNN that brews the cups. Can't wait to smell it brewing!


It is just as fresh and delicious as it was on 7/11/2014, the day before the box "expired"....


----------



## Kriscourter

Of course will post. Had to send to my moms address cause my packages somehow go to a lane of my address in a different town than my address which is ave (


----------



## myerman82

Yankee Candle, we want a Pumpkin Coffee candle!!!!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> There is never a dull moment here, you should know that.  Awesome top three. Hopefully the vultures don't understand abbreviations. I think we should officially call DDG RP


Darn, I didn't use abbreviations. That's okay, my post is far behind now, they will never find it! Hahaha. 

I was thinking, we should give a number to each piece, and then PM that number to members of the thread and only use that when talking about the new pieces. Okay, that may be overkill, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> There is never a dull moment here, you should know that.  Awesome top three. Hopefully the vultures don't understand abbreviations. I think we should officially call DDG RP


Well, I'm not a vulture, but I must not have slept enough last night, LOL. PM me what RP is, please? I need a translation, LOL!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle, we want a Pumpkin Coffee candle!!!!


YES! I've never thought of that before, what a good idea. Love both!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle, we want a Pumpkin Coffee candle!!!!


Oh, God YESSS! Then I won't need WTD anymore. The female version.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Darn, I didn't use abbreviations. That's okay, my post is far behind now, they will never find it! Hahaha.
> 
> I was thinking, we should give a number to each piece, and then PM that number to members of the thread and only use that when talking about the new pieces. Okay, that may be overkill, lol.


That's what this has come to sadly.  My top three pieces are #87256739 #726562872 #92826736 (please refer to cheat sheet that you signed your life over for) LOLOL


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thanks kitty, I just signed up and got 3,000 points for enrolling!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, God YESSS! Then I won't need WTD anymore. The female version.


I still want the male version.....


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Yes and mixed with my huge wish list of past releases on eBay, I'm a little overwhelmed lmao!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thank you! I went in to the store Monday and talked to an associate. The store is small and under construction so she said the front half of the store will be closed off. I'm hoping this deters other fans to go to the other locations lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> There is never a dull moment here, you should know that.  Awesome top three. Hopefully the vultures don't understand abbreviations. I think we should officially call DDG RP


Ooh! I figured out what RP is! I didn't need the second cup of coffee. I'm just a little slow this morning, LOL! I need to get to werk!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thank you! I went in to the store Monday and talked to an associate. The store is small and under construction so she said the front half of the store will be closed off. I'm hoping this deters other fans to go to the other locations lol!


I wonder if the lady who buys everything Halloween will still come this year knowing there isn't a coupon Saturday. She buys every single Halloween item and the stores lets her split all her orders with coupons.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ooh! I figured out what RP is! I didn't need the second cup of coffee. I'm just a little slow this morning, LOL! I need to get to werk!


You betta werk!!!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Which items are online only items? I guess I was getting a little confused by the way BBL phrased their list. Are the ghoul bus and pet cemetery online only like Bone White and Frank?


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Which items are online only items? I guess I was getting a little confused by the way BBL phrased their list. Are the ghoul bus and pet cemetery online only like Bone White and Frank?


Ghoul Bus, Wake The Dead & Pet Cemetery


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thanks for the info. I will be web stalking for the Frankenstein piece!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks! Can we get the candy dish and free votive (whoo hoo!) online too or is it only in store? The email didn't really say.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thanks for the info. I will be web stalking for the Frankenstein piece!


That piece is awesome. Not to go off topic....don't kill me LOL Check these out if you guys like FUNKOS

http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/funko-presents-pop-movies-universal-monsters/


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thanks candycorn witch, my hubby is kind enough to get up and come with me to help me! I really only want a few pieces at the launch. Mostly the candy dish.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thanks for the info. I will be web stalking for the Frankenstein piece!


Don't worry, EA. Unless YC is playing games, you will have plenty of time to get Frank. Make sure you check out the other online exclusives first, as I am sure that they will "sell out." Not sure on the tart burner, but the other new releases more than likely will.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That piece is awesome. Not to go off topic....don't kill me LOL Check these out if you guys like FUNKOS
> 
> http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/funko-presents-pop-movies-universal-monsters/


The Creature From the Black Lagoon is off the hook!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Creature From the Black Lagoon is off the hook!


It's the bees kness LMAO I couldn't resist


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I freakin love funkos! Don't have any yet but they are so cute.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It's the bees kness LMAO I couldn't resist


Yeppers. I have only purchased one FUNKO, but I am struggling not to start another collection. It's the Santa Jack Skellington. LOVE HIM!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I freakin love funkos! Don't have any yet but they are so cute.


I think I am obsessed with them. At first I only wanted Ghostbusters, then it turned into horror icon too, then Ninja Turtles, then NBC, Zombies, and now Classic Universal Monsters.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I adore the pet cemetery but I just can't feed $60 for one piece this month. Hopefully the relaunch it. As for the other online only, the wake the dead boney was cute but I'm. Not a fan of the school bus or kid themed ones. Now cats bats and monsters, that's my thing hehe


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I remember reading last night that someone had never seen The Nightmare Before Christmas. Anyone who hasn't seen the movie must see it this Halloween season! I love it anytime, though. It is one of my favorite movies, and Jack and Sally are iconic figures to me. Tim Burton is a true genius.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeppers. I have only purchased one FUNKO, but I am struggling not to start another collection. It's the Santa Jack Skellington. LOVE HIM!


I still need that one. I have the day of the dead Jack and Zero the dog. Amazon is my best friend when it comes to FUNKOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## redsea

I have never seen those before! I can't start another collection, lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I think I am obsessed with them. At first I only wanted Ghostbusters, then it turned into horror icon too, then Ninja Turtles, then NBC, Zombies, and now Classic Universal Monsters.


I LOVE TMNT! I really don't need to explore these Funkos any further. If I get two, I will have to have three. And thus, the collectaholic falls off the wagon...


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I remember reading last night that someone had never seen The Nightmare Before Christmas. Anyone who hasn't seen the movie must see it this Halloween season! I love it anytime, though. It is one of my favorite movies, and Jack and Sally are iconic figures to me. Tim Burton is a true genius.


That was me (hides under table  ). I love the products but have never actually seen the movie! I am going to watch really soon....if anyone sees it on TV please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> That was me (hides under table  ). I love the products but have never actually seen the movie! I am going to watch really soon....if anyone sees it on TV please let me know. Thanks!


No need to hide under the table, we do have the shady tree here. Usually we hide under it when things get cra cra here.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I have never seen those before! I can't start another collection, lol!


Me neither! But, they are AWESOME. I have the stuffed FUNKOS of Jack and Sally too. The faces. The eyes. Myerman, UGH! Stop making me want to buy more stuff, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I have never seen those before! I can't start another collection, lol!


Yes, yes you can. They are just so much fun.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Does anyone have Instagram? I love other Halloween lovers and seeing their collections. My house is Halloween 365, my hubby just smiles and shakes his head. My ig is madame_pygmalion.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> No need to hide under the table, we do have the shady tree here. Usually we hide under it when things get cra cra here.


Sounds good! That is more festive than the table.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Me neither! But, they are AWESOME. I have the stuffed FUNKOS of Jack and Sally too. The faces. The eyes. Myerman, UGH! Stop making me want to buy more stuff, LOL!


You NEED to check out Sam from Trick Or Treat FUNKO. BY FAR (I'm not shouting at you LOL) my favorite Funko.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Sounds good! That is more festive than the table.


That way we can arm ourselves and throw shade right back at them LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> That was me (hides under table  ). I love the products but have never actually seen the movie! I am going to watch really soon....if anyone sees it on TV please let me know. Thanks!


If you can, try to watch it on DVD or Blu-ray. Trust me, you don't want commercials! It is truly awesome, and I appreciate it more, because it was made using claymation.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> I wonder if the lady who buys everything Halloween will still come this year knowing there isn't a coupon Saturday. She buys every single Halloween item and the stores lets her split all her orders with coupons.


Um, that's insanity. I can't even imagine what that would cost even with coupons!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you can, try to watch it on DVD or Blu-ray. Trust me, you don't want commercials! It is truly awesome, and I appreciate it more, because it was made using claymation.


Sounds good, I'll look for the DVD too.


----------



## redsea

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Um, that's insanity. I can't even imagine what that would cost even with coupons!


Probably just shy of $1,000....eek!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You NEED to check out Sam from Trick Or Treat FUNKO. BY FAR (I'm not shouting at you LOL) my favorite Funko.


Please don't shout at me again (JK LOL), but I have never seen the movie, SMH. Now, there's one I need to check out!

The figure itself if really cool. I am sure I will appreciate it more, after I have seen the movie. Forgive me, Myerman!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Sounds good, I'll look for the DVD too.


Great! You can watch NBC, and I will watch Trick or Treat. We've got some catching up to do!


----------



## Mourning Glory

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks! Can we get the candy dish and free votive (whoo hoo!) online too or is it only in store? The email didn't really say.


The candy dish will be online. The votive most likely in store only. Remember the good ol' days of free candy corn and witch's small jars with boneys on the labels?  Now we get some random votive. Hopefully they will still have campfire treats.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

redsea said:


> Probably just shy of $1,000....eek!


Damn. I'm going to have to stick to coupons and day after Halloween sales. Or get three jobs !


----------



## Mourning Glory

Random decorating question. Does anyone have suggestions for displaying Bone White and Bone Dry/Last Call. They don't really fit in with my planned scenes for this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, i think i am definitely getting the Pet Cemetary, the Ghoul Bus and Boney and Clyde.

Eye phone...nah. Baby...prolly not. No animals. Wake the Dead is cute but doesn't really speak to me from what I have seen...altho in person might be another story. I am intrigued by the boat/fish and the plane. I will pass on the football player and DDG. The taxi doesn't excite me either. Love the Bride and Groom but at this point, they'd have to be special for me to add more of them. Not a huge jar holder fan so not leaning toward Graves Dug While...

I am eager to see the Hear no Evil, tho...and Dying to See You.

*groannnn* will saturday EVER get here???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Random decorating question. Does anyone have suggestions for displaying Bone White and Bone Dry/Last Call. They don't really fit in with my planned scenes for this year.


I'm not sure about Bone Dry/Last Call, as I am not a big drinker. If you have a bar, or an island, they could be awesome with bottles!

If I had Bone White, I would theme it with witch items or apples. After all, that's how she got poisoned! Also, I have seen people buy the Poison Apple YC to display with it, since it is a jar holder. I am sure you will think of other things. Just give it some time, and your imagination will flow!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm not sure about Bone Dry/Last Call, as I am not a big drinker. If you have a bar, or an island, they could be awesome with bottles!
> 
> If I had Bone White, I would theme it with witch items or apples. After all, that's how she got poisoned! Also, I have seen people buy the Poison Apple YC to display with it, since it is a jar holder. I am sure you will think of other things. Just give it some time, and your imagination will flow!


I too was leaning toward putting Bone White with the witches. You know what they say great minds and all!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Please don't shout at me again (JK LOL),


If you have any questions regarding my shouting please PM me LOLOLOL


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm not sure about Bone Dry/Last Call, as I am not a big drinker. If you have a bar, or an island, they could be awesome with bottles!
> 
> If I had Bone White, I would theme it with witch items or apples. After all, that's how she got poisoned! Also, I have seen people buy the Poison Apple YC to display with it, since it is a jar holder. I am sure you will think of other things. Just give it some time, and your imagination will flow!


Poison Apple would be great for Bone White! Here is my dilemma: I had Bone White come broken from eBay, but can't decide whether I should buy another this year or use that money to buy a new piece. (I still have the broken one)


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Poison Apple would be great for Bone White! Here is my dilemma: I had Bone White come broken from eBay, but can't decide whether I should buy another this year or use that money to buy a new piece. (I still have the broken one)


If it's a clean break you can always glue it back together. It all depends on what it's collectable factor is worth to you. Are you fine with displaying a piece that was fixed or will it drive you nuts?


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> If you have any questions regarding my shouting please PM me LOLOLOL


Oh my...


NBC is on netflix.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> If it's a clean break you can always glue it back together. It all depends on what it's collectable factor is worth to you. Are you fine with displaying a piece that was fixed or will it drive you nuts?


There is one main clean break, and then one of the little Boney's arm broke off. That is a good question! I would love for it to be in "good condition" collector-wise, but there are so many other pieces this year, LOL. Thanks, I'll think about it. Either way I am going to try and fix this broken one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> If you have any questions regarding my shouting please PM me LOLOLOL


OMG! Good one, LOL! Someone ate their Wheaties this morning.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> There is one main clean break, and then one of the little Boney's arm broke off. That is a good question! I would love for it to be in "good condition" collector-wise, but there are so many other pieces this year, LOL. Thanks, I'll think about it. Either way I am going to try and fix this broken one.


Just break her off and display her next to RP


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! Good one, LOL! Someone ate their Wheaties this morning.


I need to get out from under the shady tree.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> There is one main clean break, and then one of the little Boney's arm broke off. That is a good question! I would love for it to be in "good condition" collector-wise, but there are so many other pieces this year, LOL. Thanks, I'll think about it. Either way I am going to try and fix this broken one.


E6000 glue is AWESOME. It gives you time to position things the way you want them, and after it dries, the piece will stay there FOREVER. 

Or until Grumpy Cat knocks it off the shelf, LOL.


----------



## Kitty

redsea said:


> Poison Apple would be great for Bone White! Here is my dilemma: I had Bone White come broken from eBay, but can't decide whether I should buy another this year or use that money to buy a new piece. (I still have the broken one)


Broken pieces return to seller, Ebay has money back guarantee!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Broken pieces return to seller, Ebay has money back guarantee!


Wasn't there a way to not have to return an item like that to the seller if it arrived broken? The reason people don't pay to send pieces like that back, is because it is cost prohibitive. And, to the best of my knowledge, eBay requires that for a refund. And, you don't get a refund on return shipping.


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> Broken pieces return to seller, Ebay has money back guarantee!


Only if it's within the 30 days unfortunately.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> E6000 glue is AWESOME. It gives you time to position things the way you want them, and after it dries, the piece will stay there FOREVER.
> 
> Or until Grumpy Cat knocks it off the shelf, LOL.


There is nothing E6000 and a sharpie can't do. Right WTD


----------



## Mourning Glory

redsea said:


> There is one main clean break, and then one of the little Boney's arm broke off. That is a good question! I would love for it to be in "good condition" collector-wise, but there are so many other pieces this year, LOL. Thanks, I'll think about it. Either way I am going to try and fix this broken one.


If you do decide she needs replaced it would be a good idea to get your must haves from this year first. The re releases generally stick around longer.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> There is nothing E6000 and a sharpie can't do. Right WTD


Okay, Myerman. Which WTD are you referring to, LOL! 

I love my black Sharpies. The extra fine tip I use allows so much control. I have fixed TONS of things with them. Sometimes, smaller is better!


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> If you do decide she needs replaced it would be a good idea to get your must haves from this year first. The re releases generally stick around longer.


I don't think she will be going anywhere anytime fast. You should be fine especially since she is a online exclusive this year.


----------



## myerman82

pumpkin muffin said:


> okay, myerman. Which wtd are you referring to, lol!
> 
> I love my black sharpies. The extra fine tip i use allows so much control. I have fixed tons of things with them. Sometimes, smaller is better!


how you doin!!!!!!!


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Broken pieces return to seller, Ebay has money back guarantee!


Thanks Kitty. I was able to get refunded for all but shipping luckily!  The seller did allow me to keep the piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> how you doin!!!!!!!


I'll take that second cup of coffee now, LOL.


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> If you do decide she needs replaced it would be a good idea to get your must haves from this year first. The re releases generally stick around longer.


Good tip, thank you! I didn't know that.


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> that piece is awesome. Not to go off topic....don't kill me lol check these out if you guys like funkos
> 
> http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/funko-presents-pop-movies-universal-monsters/


 omz!!! These are awesome


----------



## mdna2014

halloween 2013

H


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205501
> View attachment 205502
> View attachment 205503
> View attachment 205504
> View attachment 205505
> 
> halloween 2013
> 
> H


OMG! I new the pictures would be AWESOME! MDNA, YOU ROCK!


----------



## myerman82

MDNA2014, your stuff is just too awesome


----------



## myerman82

OMG do I see a B&BW 2010 haunted house?


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! I new the pictures would be AWESOME! MDNA, YOU ROCK!


thanks so very much... you don't want to see Christmas 2013.....LOL


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> mdna2014, your stuff is just too awesome :d


thanks i am so upset that i wont be able to get this years collection


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> omg do i see a b&bw 2010 haunted house?


yes you do. I get them every year and it is my favorite one


----------



## Kitty

redsea said:


> Thanks Kitty. I was able to get refunded for all but shipping luckily!  The seller did allow me to keep the piece.


I too, have had broken Ebay items. I ask if Ebay seller to double box with plenty of bubble wrap before bidding.
Now I always shake the box, if it rattles, do not open & return item, no postage due.
Try a YC outlet, Marshals, Homegoods or TJ Maxx.


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> yes you do. I get them every year and it is my favorite one


I really did not like last years haunted barn. You could really tell Slatkin co. left town.


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> I really did not like last years haunted barn. You could really tell Slatkin co. left town.


I am hoping for a good Halloween line up from them.


----------



## Lucy08

mdna2014 said:


> I am drinking my first dunkin donuts pumpkin k-cup of the season


Love that stuff! I got a couple boxes when they put it on sale at the end of the season. $5.99 a box!


----------



## Guest

B&BW has a Pumpkin Caramel Latte candle this year...that may be the answer to a pumpkin coffee candle.


----------



## mdna2014

Kitty said:


> Broken pieces return to seller, Ebay has money back guarantee!


poison apple is perfect for her!


----------



## Guest

It's a bird...it's a plane...maybe it looks like Superman?


----------



## witchyone

Mdna, your tree is awesome!


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205501
> View attachment 205502
> View attachment 205503
> View attachment 205504
> View attachment 205505
> 
> halloween 2013
> 
> H


Wow! That is amazing! I spot Jack (and the Boney, of course, at the bottom of the tree!) .


----------



## mdna2014

HalloweenEve30 said:


> B&BW has a Pumpkin Caramel Latte candle this year...that may be the answer to a pumpkin coffee candle.


There will also be a BBW PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE HANDSOAP AND PUMPKIN LATTE MARSHMALLOW BODY CARE LINE


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

MDNA, thanks again so much for all of the fab pictures. I'm gettin' in the mood for Saturday!


----------



## mdna2014

witchyone said:


> mdna, your tree is awesome!


many thanks


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> mdna, thanks again so much for all of the fab pictures. I'm gettin' in the mood for saturday!


very welcome... Me too but the hubby just said no halloween till sept (i told him "up yours")


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> There will also be a BBW PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE HANDSOAP AND PUMPKIN LATTE MARSHMALLOW BODY CARE LINE


I have to get my hands on that Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow candle. I bet it is to die for!!!


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> thanks so very much... you don't want to see Christmas 2013.....LOL


Yes I do.  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> very welcome... Me too but the hubby just said no halloween till sept (i told him "up yours")


Now THAT'S "sticking it to the man," LOL!


----------



## grandma lise

Post #2437

Mdna2014, love, love your tree!

Lisa


----------



## witchyone

I love BBW's candles, especially their pumpkin ones. It's funny, as I was standing there smelling everything YC had to try and get a peek into the stockroom, I realized I don't like their candles much at all. I accidentally smelled the bacon candle and On Tap and thought I was going to die. Having to smell those definitely should have earned me a sneak peak of some Boneys!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have to get my hands on that Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow candle. I bet it is to die for!!!


B&BW put your candles on sale already!!!!!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

BBW has a pumpkin caramel latte pocketbac that is awesome. I think last year they had a candle too. 

Honestly as much as I love the smells, I couldn't see wearing them on my skin. I like the pocketbacs because the smell is gone in a few minutes but I think if I smelled like a pumpkin all day I would gag.

But them again I was thinking about getting some sweet cinnamon pumpkin. Lol.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have to get my hands on that Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow candle. I bet it is to die for!!!


they have it in a mini in the fall preview pack of 6

the pumpkin caramel swirl is awesome!


----------



## mdna2014

how did i know you were going to say that


----------



## mdna2014

he always says "i dont know you decorate for halloween, we don't even do anything or give out candy anymore" I said, "mind it ya bastid"!!!


----------



## mdna2014

grandma lise said:


> Post #2437
> 
> Mdna2014, love, love your tree!
> 
> 
> Lisa


thank you so very much!


----------



## mdna2014

redsea, this is for you


----------



## mdna2014

Sorry that we are all going off "boney" topic...should we make a new post so no-one gets mad at us?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> B&BW put your candles on sale already!!!!!!!!


LIKR? I keep getting e-mails, flyers, and mailers with coupons, and they won't put the one thing I really want on sale! Still, it's better than what YC is doing.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LIKR? I keep getting e-mails, flyers, and mailers with coupons, and they won't put the one thing I really want on sale! Still, it's better than what YC is doing.


bbw has the BEST sales and return policy. I scored 3 mini artisian (not out yet) candle and the ORCHARD spray and shower gel for $10.69 on tuesday


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> Sorry that we are all going off "boney" topic...should we make a new post so no-one gets mad at us?


NO, just hide with us under the shady tree. Things may get ugly.


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205513
> 
> 
> redsea, this is for you


Love it! I enjoy decorating for Christmas too. Well, really all holidays! Lol


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LIKR? I keep getting e-mails, flyers, and mailers with coupons, and they won't put the one thing I really want on sale! Still, it's better than what YC is doing.


I'm still hoping we get the $10 off $30 and the 2 for $22 sale so I can stock up on Fall candles again.


----------



## Mourning Glory

mdna2014 said:


> There will also be a BBW PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE HANDSOAP AND PUMPKIN LATTE MARSHMALLOW BODY CARE LINE


I Love the pumpkin spice latte hand soap. The same can't be said for visiting friends and family. They hate it.


----------



## mdna2014

for redsea...


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> I'm still hoping we get the $10 off $30 and the 2 for $22 sale so I can stock up on Fall candles again.


we will i am sure


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205524
> View attachment 205525
> View attachment 205526
> View attachment 205527
> View attachment 205533
> View attachment 205534
> View attachment 205535
> 
> 
> for redsea...


Fun! It bet it is fun to turn off the regular lights and just enjoy the glow from the trees!


----------



## mdna2014

Mourning Glory said:


> I Love the pumpkin spice latte hand soap. The same can't be said for visiting friends and family. They hate it.


tell them to leave then...just kidding


----------



## mdna2014

it is ... everyone always wants to sleep under them lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm still hoping we get the $10 off $30 and the 2 for $22 sale so I can stock up on Fall candles again.


If you purchase online, the code for $10 off $30 is SUNNY30, good through 9/30. I have two for in store, but they don't start until the 4th of August.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> it is ... everyone always wants to sleep under them lol


MDNA, your trees are super fab, and I LOVE the Merry Grinchmas sign!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you purchase online, the code for $10 off $30 is SUNNY30, good through 9/30. I have two for in store, but they don't start until the 4th of August.


I saw that, just waiting for the candles to go on sale to maximize my savings.


----------



## mdna2014

thanks so much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I saw that, just waiting for the candles to go on sale to maximize my savings.


Great minds really do think alike! I'm crossing fingers that they will this weekend!


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> I saw that, just waiting for the candles to go on sale to maximize my savings.


$2/22 add a third for $11..total $33 plus use $10 off $30 get 3 candles for $23 before tax = awesome!!!


----------



## mdna2014

can't wait to put her out on display


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> $2/22 add a third for $11..total $33 plus use $10 off $30 get 3 candles for $23 before tax = awesome!!!


Yes, we used to do that with the survey coupons but they stopped that program. Now we have to wait until they put out the $10 off $30.


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> Yes, we used to do that with the survey coupons but they stopped that program. Now we have to wait until they put out the $10 off $30.


I still get them every once in a while.


----------



## weenbaby

mdna2014 said:


> I still get them every once in a while.


They told me the survey coupons were over. 

Remember the YC sign up with email and get a $10 off $25? I loved those. I signed up so many emails. I guess they caught on. That's how I got witches brew candles one year to last me all year.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> They told me the survey coupons were over.
> 
> Remember the YC sign up with email and get a $10 off $25? I loved those. I signed up so many emails. I guess they caught on. That's how I got witches brew candles one year to last me all year.


Unless you already called in and got codes your survey coupons are useless. I never called ahead for codes because 90% of the time I got the long drawn out questions. Only a few times did I get the short three questions to answer.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yes, we used to do that with the survey coupons but they stopped that program. Now we have to wait until they put out the $10 off $30.


When did BABW quit the survey coupons? I had no idea???


----------



## mdna2014

superhero tree lol


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> When did BABW quit the survey coupons? I had no idea???


A few months ago, unless you already called and got codes for the surveys you already have.


----------



## mdna2014

Dang  now that stinks but i still love bbw


----------



## mdna2014

superhero tree


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> A few months ago, unless you already called and got codes for the surveys you already have.


Thanks for letting me know. I haven't purchased anything in store since last December, so I can see how I would not have known.

My big time for spending at BAWB starts in July/August, and continues through the rest of the year, into January. By the time the best sales come out on holiday items in the New Year, I am usually ordering online.


----------



## mdna2014

redsea, we even do v day and easter lol


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Here is my one and only Funko. I call him "Little Rick Grimes". He sits on top of my printer and stares at me as I post on this forum. Myerman, the Sam Funko is awesome! Consider it ordered!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

MDNA, you are officially the holiday decorating queen!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

mdna2014, love the trees! The Halloween one is to die for! You know YC has screwed the pooch when the BB board has strayed from BB to Christmas trees. Oh well, we have NOTHING else to talk about! Please, no one PM me for my tone. Ok? Thank you!


----------



## mdna2014

Awesome fun


----------



## mdna2014

Lol thanks. I asked if we should move everything non boney to another post,,,


----------



## mdna2014

Haddonfield1963 said:


> mdna2014, love the trees! The Halloween one is to die for! You know YC has screwed the pooch when the BB board has strayed from BB to Christmas trees. Oh well, we have NOTHING else to talk about! Please, no one PM me for my tone. Ok? Thank you!


Lol thanks. I asked if we should move everything non boney to another post,,,


----------



## wickedwillingwench

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205524
> View attachment 205525
> View attachment 205526
> View attachment 205527
> View attachment 205533
> View attachment 205534
> View attachment 205535
> 
> 
> for redsea...


ok, meaning this in the nicest way...I am sooo gonna show these pics to dh next time he calls me 'excessive'. I am an amateur. LOL.

I think excess is SUCCESS


----------



## mdna2014

King LOL but Queen is okay too I guess LOL ...Thanks so much. I am getting old so this year will be much lighter. Last year 22 trees was great until it came time to take them down


----------



## mdna2014

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, meaning this in the nicest way...i am sooo gonna show these pics to dh next time he calls me 'excessive'. I am an amateur. Lol.
> 
> I think excess is success


lol that isnt even all of them ...


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> MDNA, you are officially the holiday decorating queen!


King LOL but Queen is okay too I guess LOL ...Thanks so much. I am getting old so this year will be much lighter. Last year 22 trees was great until it came time to take them down


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

So I don't own one single boney yet. I'm really hoping for the candy dish and frank and the bride. Thinking of clearing off my fireplace so I have room for them. We have halloween out all year.  what was yor first boney?


----------



## mdna2014

Awesome fun


----------



## mdna2014

elizabeth ashley said:


> so i don't own one single boney yet. I'm really hoping for the candy dish and frank and the bride. Thinking of clearing off my fireplace so i have room for them. We have halloween out all year. :d what was yor first boney?


great job love the all year round


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The organ player, EA! He's still my favorite. Anything Phantom of the Opera inspired is tops in my book! One of the best love stories EVER! And, the music is AWESOME!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, and your fireplace photo is KILLER, EA! LOVE IT!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

mdna2014 where in the world did you get the skeleton moon from? IT'S AMAZING!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thanks  I'm obsessed


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The organ player, EA! He's still my favorite. Anything Phantom of the Opera inspired is tops in my book! One of the best love stories EVER! And, the music is AWESOME!


Does your come with a mustache??? LOL


----------



## mdna2014

how could i forget my star wars


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The organ player, EA! He's still my favorite. Anything Phantom of the Opera inspired is tops in my book! One of the best love stories EVER! And, the music is AWESOME!


 I want that tart burner too. I'm a huge phantom fan. I was a loner as a kid and teenager and fell in love with Phantom at 14 years old way before the movie version of the musical and before YouTube was big. I would scour the internet for any little pic of the broadway play. I've read Leroux's novel too many times!


----------



## mdna2014

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> mdna2014 where in the world did you get the skeleton moon from? IT'S AMAZING!


z galleries a few years back


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> z galleries a few years back


Z Gallerie is awesome. That's where I got my Creeper A.K.A. (stop shouting LOL) Reaper last year on clearance. They have some awesome Halloween stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Does your come with a mustache??? LOL


Not yet, LOL! He's growing one now, in preparation for the new arrivals, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Does your come with a mustache??? LOL


Now, I just need a glitter ball and a strobe light, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Not yet, LOL! He's growing one now, in preparation for the new arrivals, LOL!


OMG LOLOLOL Eye Phone!!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Now, I just need a glitter ball and a strobe light, LOL!


Werk that runway


----------



## myerman82

My Creeper from Z Gallerie


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> My Creeper from Z Gallerie


creepy cool


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> My Creeper from Z Gallerie


Bleeping. Awesome. Period.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> OMG LOLOLOL Eye Phone!!!!!!!


Um. No. LOL!


----------



## myerman82

pumpkin muffin said:


> um. No. Lol!


wtd? Lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205592
> View attachment 205593
> 
> 
> how could i forget my star wars


My 34 yr old son would kill for that tree.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm not sure about Bone Dry/Last Call, as I am not a big drinker. If you have a bar, or an island, they could be awesome with bottles!
> 
> If I had Bone White, I would theme it with witch items or apples. After all, that's how she got poisoned! Also, I have seen people buy the Poison Apple YC to display with it, since it is a jar holder. I am sure you will think of other things. Just give it some time, and your imagination will flow!


We don't really drink either, but our house did come with a bar so that's where I put the Halloween wine bottles, Last call, Bone dry and the toasting couple. Probably a couple of others. I'll try to see if I took a picture of them.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> I still need that one. I have the day of the dead Jack and Zero the dog. Amazon is my best friend when it comes to FUNKOS!!!!!!!!


Shut the front door! I just added Day of the Dead Jack and Sally to my Amazon cart, eagerly awaiting my next order!


----------



## Lucy08

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 205513
> 
> 
> redsea, this is for you



That is awesome!


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Shut the front door! I just added Day of the Dead Jack and Sally to my Amazon cart, eagerly awaiting my next order!


They are great, do you have Zero the dog?


----------



## Lucy08

Just got back from a fact finding mission. 

Pier One - putting all their Halloween out this Sunday, so go in Monday.

Home Goods - they were told first of Aug so they should have Halloween any day now.

Yankee - Sigh. The manager was there, she had her color photo plan o gram papers ON THE COUNTER. Sadly they were too far away (and upside down) for me to get a good look. All I could see is black and orange. I know better than to ask her about Boney's so I asked if there was going to be black cat stuff. She immediate said "yes". Second question, is it the same as last year? She smiled and said "I can't say". At that point here was another customer in the store, she went over to the lady and asked if she needed help and if she would save her from me as I was trying to get her in trouble. I know she was joking, but seriously it was a yes or no question. She even went as far as to claim they barely looked at anything as to not "accidentally leak" any information.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> Just got back from a fact finding mission.
> 
> Pier One - putting all their Halloween out this Sunday, so go in Monday.
> 
> Home Goods - they were told first of Aug so they should have Halloween any day now.
> 
> Yankee - Sigh. The manager was there, she had her color photo plan o gram papers ON THE COUNTER. Sadly they were too far away (and upside down) for me to get a good look. All I could see is black and orange. I know better than to ask her about Boney's so I asked if there was going to be black cat stuff. She immediate said "yes". Second question, is it the same as last year? She smiled and said "I can't say". At that point here was another customer in the store, she went over to the lady and asked if she needed help and if she would save her from me as I was trying to get her in trouble. I know she was joking, but seriously it was a yes or no question. She even went as far as to claim they barely looked at anything as to not "accidentally leak" any information.


pffffft.

I will say YC has their managers running scared. Not a good thing, imho.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> pffffft.
> 
> I will say YC has their managers running scared. Not a good thing, imho.



That's how I felt about it, too! They are starting to steal my thunder!!! She did tell me a few weeks ago that they got in trouble for poor sales last year. It was 100% because they put everything online so early. I am really really hoping it does go online at 2am just so I can see the pictures and plan my trip.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> They are great, do you have Zero the dog?


No, but I added him to the cart as well =) I'm in trouble now haha.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> No, but I added him to the cart as well =) I'm in trouble now haha.


I literally have 6 boxes of Funkos that shipped to me in the last week. I have no room so I'm waiting to get to IKEA and get more glass cases to move my Boney Bunches from my desk to the cases. Then I will display these Funkos on my desk. Do you take your Funkos out of the boxes or do you display them in their boxes? They are easy to take out and put back in their boxes and they are too nice to store away for collectable purposes.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> I literally have 6 boxes of Funkos that shipped to me in the last week. I have no room so I'm waiting to get to IKEA and get more glass cases to move my Boney Bunches from my desk to the cases. Then I will display these Funkos on my desk. Do you take your Funkos out of the boxes or do you display them in their boxes? They are easy to take out and put back in their boxes and they are too nice to store away for collectable purposes.


These will be my first three! I'm thinking maybe I'll take them out of their boxes and put them on top of our computer armoire. That's where I keep my Lego haunted house all year, because I'm definitely too lazy to take it apart and put it back together every year haha.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> These will be my first three! I'm thinking maybe I'll take them out of their boxes and put them on top of our computer armoire. That's where I keep my Lego haunted house all year, because I'm definitely too lazy to take it apart and put it back together every year haha.


Lego Haunted House!!!!  Pictures!!!! Please please!!!! I have been wanting to get that for a long time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> These will be my first three! I'm thinking maybe I'll take them out of their boxes and put them on top of our computer armoire. That's where I keep my Lego haunted house all year, because I'm definitely too lazy to take it apart and put it back together every year haha.


Myerman has struck again. He's going to have everyone hooked on those Funkos before the day is over, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Since we are on the topic of Trick Or Treat (we can talk about that due to the Boney Bus being part of that movie LOL) I want to show you my life size Sam I made back in 2009. I finally retired him last year but he was fun to put out. Maybe this year I will make a better looking Sam.


----------



## mdna2014

Lucy08 said:


> That is awesome!


thanks so much


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> Since we are on the topic of Trick Or Treat (we can talk about that due to the Boney Bus being part of that movie LOL) I want to show you my life size Sam I made back in 2009. I finally retired him last year but he was fun to put out. Maybe this year I will make a better looking Sam.


awesome movie...love him!


----------



## myerman82

This year I am seriously considering making a life sized Boney Bunch guy...or wo-man (RP) LOL to display next to my collection. I didn't make any indoor life sized props last year and I had to retire many of them due to them falling apart over the years or new additions. Maybe I should make a album with all my homemade props over the years. I think a life size Boney Bunch would be cool.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> This year I am seriously considering making a life sized Boney Bunch guy...or wo-man (RP) LOL to display next to my collection. I didn't make any indoor life sized props last year and I had to retire many of them due to them falling apart over the years or new additions. Maybe I should make a album with all my homemade props over the years. I think a life size Boney Bunch would be cool.


Your first Sam is awesome! Would love to see what else you have done, and what you will create in the future!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> awesome movie...love him!


And, if you do a life-size, Boney, PLEASE PLEASE take photos of him in WTD pose.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, if you do a life-size, Boney, PLEASE PLEASE take photos of him in WTD pose.


What wold I replace the clock with????


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> What wold I replace the clock with????


RP's boob?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> DDG's boob?


Or something else RP might have under his dress?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Did anyone see this comment posted on BB Love Facebook?

"Saw the collection today and I'm super excited for you all to see it!!! Check to see if your local stores do pre-ordering!!"

What the crap is that about? I called my store and was told no way, jose!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Was this anyone from here?
> View attachment 205449
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I tried to crop the name etc.


See, myerman? The headless farmer strikes again, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Hell Harpy said:


> Did anyone see this comment posted on BB Love Facebook?
> 
> "Saw the collection today and I'm super excited for you all to see it!!! Check to see if your local stores do pre-ordering!!"
> 
> What the crap is that about? I called my store and was told no way, jose!


Did you say "My name is not Jose?"


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Or something else RP might have under his dress?


A Eye Phone??? LOLOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> Did anyone see this comment posted on BB Love Facebook?
> 
> "Saw the collection today and I'm super excited for you all to see it!!! Check to see if your local stores do pre-ordering!!"
> 
> What the crap is that about? I called my store and was told no way, jose!


I don't know anything else about this. There is no preordering. Maybe the OP is in really good with the manager at his or her store, and they are holding them for him, like Hallmark does. To the best of my knowledge, this is not a regular YC practice, though.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know anything else about this. There is no preordering. Maybe the OP is in really good with the manager at his or her store, and they are holding them for him, like Hallmark does. To the best of my knowledge, this is not a regular YC practice, though.


pre-order!!!!?????!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> A Eye Phone??? LOLOLOL


ROFL! Hysterical. I am going to have to get that thing one day on clearance, for sentimental reasons, LOL.


----------



## Hell Harpy

myerman82 said:


> Did you say "My name is not Jose?"


They can call me anything they want if they let me preorder. Ha!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I read the latest posts on BBL. Someone has been told that coupons will be mailed out 2-3 days before the preview party. Um, isn't that NOW?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This is the same person who mentioned preordering. And, now I can probably guess who the headless farmer heckler was last night here on HF (different person LOL), just by reading the posts.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Guys, boy the thread is hopping today!  Popping in quickly with a tiny update. I kept reading conflicting info online about ordering the online exclusives at the store to save on shipping. I called my store (again!...they're gonna think I'm such a pain!) to double check. They said if it's an item that sells out in the store then they'll order for you online w/o any shipping, but if it's an online only item then they have to charge you shipping (bummer.) I might as well just order the online stuff at home whenever they release them before I even go to the party. Wanted to pass along the info.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Guys, boy the thread is hopping today!  Popping in quickly with a tiny update. I kept reading conflicting info online about ordering the online exclusives at the store to save on shipping. I called my store (again!...they're gonna think I'm such a pain!) to double check. They said if it's an item that sells out in the store then they'll order for you online w/o any shipping, but if it's an online only item then they have to charge you shipping (bummer.) I might as well just order the online stuff at home whenever they release them before I even go to the party. Wanted to pass along the info.


YES! Be up early, before the preview party, and get your online order in! YC stores will take orders for online exclusives, but they never ship those for free! Get the ones you love before you leave, so that you can enjoy the party!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! Hysterical. I am going to have to get that thing one day on clearance, for sentimental reasons, LOL.


It's going to be really fun to see how everyone sets up their displays with this years Boney Bunches. I already know which pieces I'm displaying together. 
As for the pre-orders, if this is the "we need to take your credit card info and leave it in a safe for a few days" crap, don't even bother. I honestly think if you don't drag (no pun intended LOL) your feet and order online Saturday morning or whenever they go live you should be fine.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is the same person who mentioned preordering. And, now I can probably guess who the headless farmer heckler was last night here on HF (different person LOL), just by reading the posts.


For once I am lost.  PM me but no shouting OK!!!! LOL

edit: OK, I got it now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It's going to be really fun to see how everyone sets up their displays with this years Boney Bunches. I already know which pieces I'm displaying together.
> As for the pre-orders, if this is the "we need to take your credit card info and leave it in a safe for a few days" crap, don't even bother. I honestly think if you don't drag (no pun intended LOL) your feet and order online Saturday morning or whenever they go live you should be fine.


Totally agree. EYE can take care of this one all by myself, like RP, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> See, myerman? The headless farmer strikes again, LOL!


That damn headless farmer, it's not your year to shine. You had your chance two years now and you blew It!!!! Sit down somewhere. In fact take many seats. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> For once I am lost.  PM me but no shouting OK!!!! LOL
> 
> edit: OK, I got it now.


LOL! I just PM'd you! Too late, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That damn headless farmer, it's not your year to shine. You had your chance two years now and you blew It!!!! Sit down somewhere. In fact take many seats. LOL


LOL! Oops, I shouted again. Sorry.  JK


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! I just PM'd you! Too late, LOL!


Got it, we must protect ourselves under the shady tree, you never know when this headless farmer will strike again. Everyone guard your inbox. LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

All of this Boney craziness is making me feel a little diluted. Or delirious. Or both. Thank goodness Saturday is almost here!


----------



## myerman82

Speaking of IKEA, I just checked the mail and got a IKEA catalog. Are they watching the board too? What a coincidence.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> All of this Boney craziness is making me feel a little diluted. Or delirious. Or both. Thank goodness Saturday is almost here!


That's just normal. Once Saturday comes you will miss this pre-party we are having.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Lego Haunted House!!!!  Pictures!!!! Please please!!!! I have been wanting to get that for a long time.


I know it's pricey, but it's probably the best Christmas present I've ever received! I love it!

Exterior (including my Husband's Christmas village, it's an eclectic neighborhood):






















Interior:








































The ghosts, Drac & Mrs. Drac, Frank and the zombie chef all came with. The Batboy, Dr Jekyll / Mr. Hyde, fortune teller, yeti, cyclops and Medusa were all separate minifigs that I collected and added on. There are a few others that I haven't been able to find after the move =(


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That's just normal. Once Saturday comes you will miss this pre-party we are having.


Come Sunday, I'm going to need SLEEP, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Woweee, Sanura! Your Legos are for big kids indeed! LOVE 'EM!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Speaking of IKEA, I just checked the mail and got a IKEA catalog. Are they watching the board too? What a coincidence.


The EYE (phone) sees ALL, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Thanks for the pictures of the Lego haunted house. I need that displayed right next to my Lego Ecto-1.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The EYE (phone) sees ALL, LOL!


I think we can fire the Boney Witch with the crystal ball. She ain't doing her job well. I wanted her to foresee how the lines will be on Saturday and all she gave me were "blurred Lines" LOLOL


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the Lego haunted house. I need that displayed right next to my Lego Ecto-1.


That's great! Is it an older piece?


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> That's great! Is it an older piece?


No, it came out in June. It's awesome. I highly suggest getting it. It comes with all four Ghostbusters too and you can position them inside the haunted house like they are doing a ghost bust.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> No, it came out in June. It's awesome. I highly suggest getting it. It comes with all four Ghostbusters too and you can position them inside the haunted house like they are doing a ghost bust.


Jeez, I am definitely behind the Lego times! Just dawned on me I haven't really checked since Christmas.

Yankee, you better get on the ball! All my Halloween funds are draining awaaaaaay.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I know it's pricey, but it's probably the best Christmas present I've ever received! I love it!
> 
> Exterior (including my Husband's Christmas village, it's an eclectic neighborhood):
> 
> View attachment 205622
> View attachment 205638
> 
> View attachment 205631
> 
> 
> Interior:
> View attachment 205632
> View attachment 205634
> 
> View attachment 205633
> View attachment 205635
> 
> View attachment 205636
> View attachment 205637
> 
> 
> The ghosts, Drac & Mrs. Drac, Frank and the zombie chef all came with. The Batboy, Dr Jekyll / Mr. Hyde, fortune teller, yeti, cyclops and Medusa were all separate minifigs that I collected and added on. There are a few others that I haven't been able to find after the move =(


So awesome! Makes me want to go steal my kids lego figures.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Jeez, I am definitely behind the Lego times! Just dawned on me I haven't really checked since Christmas.
> 
> Yankee, you better get on the ball! All my Halloween funds are draining awaaaaaay.


I hear you. I'm only getting what I can afford and I'm moving on unless a awesome coupon comes later. Too many other great Halloween things coming out that will win over my money.


----------



## myerman82

While we are on the subject and many people have asked me about it. Here is my Proton Pack that I made. It does have lights and sound and I wear it every Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> While we are on the subject and many people have asked me about it. Here is my Proton Pack that I made. It does have lights and sound and I wear it every Halloween.


You made that? SWEET!


----------



## sanura03

Ahhh, and they just put out a lego mini cooper! I know what my husband's getting for Christmas! Don't anyone tell him!

(I'm probably about to get shut down by the Boney police for being so far off topic, OOPS!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Ahhh, and they just put out a lego mini cooper! I know what my husband's getting for Christmas! Don't anyone tell him!
> 
> (I'm probably about to get shut down by the Boney police for being so far off topic, OOPS!)


Nah! The BP is too busy scaring the crap out of YC managers and employees to be reading this thread right now.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Ahhh, and they just put out a lego mini cooper! I know what my husband's getting for Christmas! Don't anyone tell him!
> 
> (I'm probably about to get shut down by the Boney police for being so far off topic, OOPS!)


We couldn't be more off topic today if we tried.  I'm expecting hate mail later. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nah! The BP is too busy scaring the crap out of YC managers and employees to be reading this thread right now.


Obsessed much? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Obsessed much? LOL


Well, then again, your IKEA catalog came today, right after you mentioned you needed to go there. THEY'RE. WATCHING. US. ALL!!! (sorry for shouting, LOL!)


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, then again, your IKEA catalog came today, right after you mentioned you needed to go there. THEY'RE. WATCHING. US. ALL!!! (sorry for shouting, LOL!)


Your the only one using caps.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, then again, your IKEA catalog came today, right after you mentioned you needed to go there. THEY'RE. WATCHING. US. ALL!!! (sorry for shouting, LOL!)


So I'm going to ikea to get some shelves but do you only use freestanding or do any of you use wall shelving as well? What are some good options with ikea.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> So I'm going to ikea to get some shelves but do you only use freestanding or do any of you use wall shelving as well? What are some good options with ikea.


Personally I'm a little tired of the bookshelf looking shelves so I'm going with the glass cases again. I just think they look so neat and display the Boney Bunches well. I will have to get some wall shelving since I have a few items that I need to display still.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> It's going to be really fun to see how everyone sets up their displays with this years Boney Bunches. I already know which pieces I'm displaying together.
> As for the pre-orders, if this is the "we need to take your credit card info and leave it in a safe for a few days" crap, don't even bother. I honestly think if you don't drag (no pun intended LOL) your feet and order online Saturday morning or whenever they go live you should be fine.


I am beyond excited to see what everyone does! Woohoo!


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Oh, who would post something on Facebook's Boney Bunch Love that mentions "pre-ordering" ?!? Those poor YC employees.... I'm feeling that if anyone is looking for part-time work, there will probably be many openings at YC starting mid-August. 

Oh, and thanks for the dates for Pier One and Home Goods! I know someone mentioned that they were near/going to Williamsburg soon, there's a Homegoods there if you have the time. Usually have tons of Halloween things.


----------



## ninababy100109

Just caught up - been working my arse off and haven't had a chance to check in. Looks like things are starting to get delirious around here. Can't blame anyone, I'm feeling a lil delirious from it all myself. Glad to see the thread is policing itself and SHOWING ALL MEANIES THE DOOR (sorry for the caps, couldn't help myself - next time I will PM everyone). Getting very excited for Saturday! So close I can taste it. Still haven't figured my plan, but I know I am going to buy the online exclusives as soon as they launch and also hit the party at opening and see what calls me. I'm thinking I cannot spend that much $$ w/o coupons - but then again, you all know how it is: You see something in person and you cannot resist... Especially when we haven't really seen anything yet. Maybe that was the strategy behind the super-double-secret-probation YC policy: "Don't let em see anything, then when they finally see in person, they'll be so thrilled and tempted, they'll pay these ridiculous prices (without even a single discount, bwaahhhhh ha ha ha ha!!!)"


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Just caught up - been working my arse off and haven't had a chance to check in. Looks like things are starting to get delirious around here. Can't blame anyone, I'm feeling a lil delirious from it all myself. Glad to see the thread is policing itself and SHOWING ALL MEANIES THE DOOR (sorry for the caps, couldn't help myself - next time I will PM everyone). Getting very excited for Saturday! So close I can taste it. Still haven't figured my plan, but I know I am going to buy the online exclusives as soon as they launch and also hit the party at opening and see what calls me. I'm thinking I cannot spend that much $$ w/o coupons - but then again, you all know how it is: You see something in person and you cannot resist... Especially when we haven't really seen anything yet. Maybe that was the strategy behind the super-double-secret-probation YC policy: "Don't let em see anything, then when they finally see in person, they'll be so thrilled and tempted, they'll pay these ridiculous prices (without even a single discount, bwaahhhhh ha ha ha ha!!!)"


I know I keep saying this but I think it is a very good idea to get your must have pieces online when you order the online exclusives. This way you are ensured that piece and if your lucky enough to grab it at the store too then you have a chance to get it there and enjoy it for the weekend. Then see which piece has the better paint job when the online order comes in and return the one you don't need. This way you can enjoy the Preview Party and not have to worry while standing in line. I understand that not everyone has the money to buy a piece twice and it will come down to if you want to get it online and be done with it or get it online just to be safe. There are three pieces that I will not be taking a chance on so I will be getting them online and if they are available at the store when they open I will get it there too. I always like to have two of my must have favorites in case one breaks or I can put it away for my nephew.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> I know I keep saying this but I think it is a very good idea to get your must have pieces online when you order the online exclusives. This way you are ensured that piece and if your lucky enough to grab it at the store too then you have a chance to get it there and enjoy it for the weekend. Then see which piece has the better paint job when the online order comes in and return the one you don't need. This way you can enjoy the Preview Party and not have to worry while standing in line. I understand that not everyone has the money to buy a piece twice and it will come down to if you want to get it online and be done with it or get it online just to be safe. There are three pieces that I will not be taking a chance on so I will be getting them online and if they are available at the store when they open I will get it there too. I always like to have two of my must have favorites in case one breaks or I can put it away for my nephew.


This is a really smart strategy. The plus side is that if you do happen to go over $100 on your online order, shipping is free.


----------



## Kriscourter

Someone on bbl said called customer service twice and both times said a coupon will be sent out before preview party either Friday or sat morning. I called just now and was told "I am sure one will be sent before the party, please keep checking your emails". Who else wants to call and can see what all the answers lead to?


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> This is a really smart strategy. The plus side is that if you do happen to go over $100 on your online order, shipping is free.


It's a win win because by now I'm not even expecting a coupon by Saturday so it's basically the same thing ordering online. Then I can go to the preview party and actually enjoy myself instead of worrying if people will grab the good pieces before I get a chance to. Regardless I will get some stuff at the Preview Party but to ensure my must haves are on their way will make things easier. The only down side is I really would like to give my store the business but this is what it has come to. We hear about how limited stock we have no other choice unless we want to wait for a second shipment or drive around to different stores hoping your favorites are still in stock.


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> Someone on bbl said called customer service twice and both times said a coupon will be sent out before preview party either Friday or sat morning. I called just now and was told "I am sure one will be sent before the party, please keep checking your emails". Who else wants to call and can see what all the answers lead to?


I am trying to reach my friends at my store. That same lady keeps picking up. I am too lazy to go to the store again but if I do find out anything you know I will let everyone know.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I am trying to reach my friends at my store. That same lady keeps picking up. I am too lazy to go to the store again but if I do find out anything you know I will let everyone know.


Darn it! Her shift can't last forever, lol.


----------



## Kriscourter

We appreciate myerman. Lady must of gotten calls cause right away said it. Oh and love zero funko now I need haha


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Darn it! Her shift can't last forever, lol.


I think it does. I do know her daughter also works in the mall so she hangs around even after her shift. I don't know what the creepy deal is with that but she needs to leave. I need my boney bunch news. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Could it be that YC is finally bending to our will? Maybe the new CEO really does have people monitoring the reaction to their decisions, and have decided to release one after all. I sure hope so!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I mean, lets face it. This is a BB thread. We have talked about pretty much every competitor YC has out there, all of which have done one or more things that YC hasn't. YET. Let's keep it positive, guys! No more headless farmers here (or shouting, please, LOL)!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Could it be that YC is finally bending to our will? Maybe the new CEO really does have people monitoring the reaction to their decisions, and have decided to release one after all. I sure hope so!


To be honest, if they release a coupon by Saturday, it will be a game changer for me. I already have my plan ready and it does not involve coupons. Then again, I will happily take the discount and get a few more Boney Bunches. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I mean, lets face it. This is a BB thread. We have talked about pretty much every competitor YC has out there, all of which have done one or more things that YC hasn't. YET. Let's keep it positive, guys! No more headless farmers here (or shouting, please, LOL)!


EXCUSE ME!!!! I come here to read about Yankee Candle not B&BW. UGH!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> To be honest, if they release a coupon by Saturday, it will be a game changer for me. I already have my plan ready and it does not involve coupons. Then again, I will happily take the discount and get a few more Boney Bunches. LOL


Yeppers! Me too! I need to formulate plan A, B, and C tonight. Plans A and B are for online purchasing, both with and without coupons. Plan C is if I attend the party, which it looks like I am going to get to do after all.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeppers! Me too! I need to formulate plan A, B, and C tonight. Plans A and B are for online purchasing, both with and without coupons. Plan C is if I get to attend the party, which it looks like I am going to get to do after all.


What is plan D? Does it include waking the "D"ead? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> What is plan D? Does it include waking the "D"ead? LOL


That's the plan, if A, B, and C fail, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

I work in a surgeons office and we abbreviate pain management and physical therapy as PM and PT, and patient is 'pt'.... so when I was notating a patients chart regarding their physical therapy I was scared to use the CAPS bahaha.... Its haunting me! hehe.  

*sorry if that story is boring and not related to BB  * hehe.

The news of a possibility of a coupon for the release has be super pumped now!! eeeeee!! Lets hope!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I work in a surgeons office and we abbreviate pain management and physical therapy as PM and PT, and patient is 'pt'.... so when I was notating a patients chart regarding their physical therapy I was scared to use the CAPS bahaha.... Its haunting me! hehe.
> 
> *sorry if that story is boring and not related to BB  * hehe.
> 
> The news of a possibility of a coupon for the release has be super pumped now!! eeeeee!! Lets hope!


Posted on BBL at 6:40: I was informed by corporate that they plan on issuing a coupon of some sort in the next couple of days. Check your email! I've been buying for five years and they have always had a coupon.

Let's hope!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

In past years, how early was it sent out?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> In past years, how early was it sent out?


Sooner than this year, but within the last week, or near the end of the week before.

Edit: Actual date of coupon release last year is below.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Posted on BBL at 6:40: I was informed by corporate that they plan on issuing a coupon of some sort in the next couple of days. Check your email! I've been buying for five years and they have always had a coupon.
> 
> Let's hope!!!


I just checked my e-mail, and the $20 of $45 was sent out on 7/30 last year. The preview was 8/03. We could be getting one by tomorrow!


----------



## weenbaby

Might be going solo this year but only if a coupon is given. I could do $35 maybe (which is like 2 boneys if I'm lucky) so a $15 off $45 would be awesome at this point.

*OT-not related to boneys*
I'm at the most boring job site. I get to sit here for hours watching a door. Glad I didn't sign up for the 12 hour shift. Sad thing is, the cell reception is awful #firstworldproblems...yes I used a hashtag.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> I work in a surgeons office and we abbreviate pain management and physical therapy as PM and PT, and patient is 'pt'.... so when I was notating a patients chart regarding their physical therapy I was scared to use the CAPS bahaha.... Its haunting me! hehe.
> 
> *sorry if that story is boring and not related to BB  * hehe.
> 
> The news of a possibility of a coupon for the release has be super pumped now!! eeeeee!! Lets hope!


Happy - I loved the way you handled that sichieeashion, as we say. Im scared to know what was in that PM tho. Was a tad funny but - I've been reading and posting here for 3 or 4 seasons now and I don't think I've ever witnessed a beef. Just goes to show you what a kind (albeit a lil crazy) group we are. All opinions are respected and heard. Except for Yankee's - they MUST BEND TO OUR WILL (all caps). Anyway, rock on my boney peeps!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Was just reading the Yankee Candle Facebook page....Grab your popcorn, the Boney fights continue


----------



## Lucy08

Yeah, they keep giving their stock answer of "we're not being secretive". Um, yeah you are!!!!!


----------



## ninababy100109

Just chatted with an agent on YC.com:

_"Sean M.: Hi that is the current coupon that has been active for the past few weeks. At present I don't show a new coupon slated for the weekend but I would keep an eye on your email as that may change.
‎7‎:‎55‎:‎14‎ ‎PM : 

Nina: Thanks for your time Sean. I will def keep an eye out. I know you've prob had many similar comments. But the dollar off coupon truly allows me to find some value in my purchase. Otherwise, I find the retail prices too high and would not buy.
‎7‎:‎55‎:‎56‎ ‎PM : 

Sean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
Connected with a Customer Representative_"[/I]

...for what it's worth?...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good grief! I can't figure out what they are fighting about on YC's FB! Geesh!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Posted on BBL at 6:40: I was informed by corporate that they plan on issuing a coupon of some sort in the next couple of days. Check your email! I've been buying for five years and they have always had a coupon.
> 
> Let's hope!!!


I hope so! Thanks so much Pumpkin Muffin!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Just chatted with an agent on YC.com:
> 
> _"Sean M.: Hi that is the current coupon that has been active for the past few weeks. At present I don't show a new coupon slated for the weekend but I would keep an eye on your email as that may change.
> ‎7‎:‎55‎:‎14‎ ‎PM :
> 
> Nina: Thanks for your time Sean. I will def keep an eye out. I know you've prob had many similar comments. But the dollar off coupon truly allows me to find some value in my purchase. Otherwise, I find the retail prices too high and would not buy.
> ‎7‎:‎55‎:‎56‎ ‎PM :
> 
> Sean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
> Connected with a Customer Representative_"[/I]
> 
> ...for what it's worth?...


Sean M. is going to be the last to know, LOL. It's definitely still up in the air!


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good grief! I can't figure out what they are fighting about! Geesh!


They should have the Lego Movie theme music playing in the background:_ "Everything is Awesome..."_


----------



## Madjoodie

I had pretty much that exact exchange, and I think with Sean M. too! I also was told that the collection could start appearing on line Friday night, but they didn't have a set time to share.


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sean M. is going to be the last to know, LOL. It's definitely still up in the air!


I was giving out hope, but maybe just maybe they will be pressured to give us a coupon... And Sean M. would def be the last t know, ha!


----------



## ninababy100109

Maybe Sean M. is like the Yankee Wizard of Oz... Or maybe YC corporate has turned into some type of zombie factory where everyone loos the same, wears striped sweater vests and is named Sean M.


----------



## SalemWitch

A few days ago, I also talked to Sean M.!


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - I loved the way you handled that sichieeashion, as we say. Im scared to know what was in that PM tho. Was a tad funny but - I've been reading and posting here for 3 or 4 seasons now and I don't think I've ever witnessed a beef. Just goes to show you what a kind (albeit a lil crazy) group we are. All opinions are respected and heard. Except for Yankee's - they MUST BEND TO OUR WILL (all caps). Anyway, rock on my boney peeps!


Aww thank you Ninababy! I have never had an issue with anyone on here as you all know. That was not my intention at all. I was just frustrated with seeing what I read as rudeness. 

We are all crazy, but we respect each other. I didnt mean to ruffle any feathers, LOL. (ooh there goes my CAPS again!!!! grrr!!!). 

I need to PM you Nina!


----------



## ninababy100109

SalemWitch said:


> A few days ago, I also talked to Sean M.!


Ha!!!!! We have now revealed the man behind the curtain!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Some people really just tork my jaw.  One of the posts on YC's FB page. Check this BS out:

Dear Yankee thank you for keeping this a secret I'm so excited for Saturday and people will always find something to complain about can't make everyone happy Ty for keeping the playing field even everybody finds out the same day same time I can't wait 

What a kiss***!  Can you believe that crap?


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Aww thank you Ninababy! I have never had an issue with anyone on here as you all know. That was not my intention at all. I was just frustrated with seeing what I read as rudeness.
> 
> We are all crazy, but we respect each other. I didnt mean to ruffle any feathers, LOL. (ooh there goes my CAPS again!!!! grrr!!!).
> 
> I need to PM you Nina!


You are very welcome. I couldn't believe what I was reading when I was catching up with posts this afternoon. I was like pumping my fist when you jumped in and put the hammer down - but with great tact and class - well done!

And PM me anytime...just make sure to use all CAPS!


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Some people really just tork my jaw.  One of the posts on YC's FB page. Check this BS out:
> 
> Dear Yankee thank you for keeping this a secret I'm so excited for Saturday and people will always find something to complain about can't make everyone happy Ty for keeping the playing field even everybody finds out the same day same time I can't wait
> 
> What a kiss***!  Can you believe that crap?


It was prob Sean M. posting...


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Some people really just tork my jaw.  One of the posts on YC's FB page. Check this BS out:
> 
> Dear Yankee thank you for keeping this a secret I'm so excited for Saturday and people will always find something to complain about can't make everyone happy Ty for keeping the playing field even everybody finds out the same day same time I can't wait
> 
> What a kiss***!  Can you believe that crap?


Oh geez, what is that person hoping to accomplish? How does that even the playing field if anyone and everyone can just look at the leaked pictures on the BBL Facebook page. If you're on YC's Facebook, you're equally capable of going to BBL's Facebook.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> You are very welcome. I couldn't believe what I was reading when I was catching up with posts this afternoon. I was like pumping my fist when you jumped in and put the hammer down - but with great tact and class - well done!
> 
> And PM me anytime...just make sure to use all CAPS!


You know Happy put her in her place, even if we don't know the complete story! She was totally dusted!


----------



## Lucy08

Just saw this on BBL


" I've got to say.... I'm a smidge disappointed. They used to have the Victorian Gothic look. Now they're kind of hokey. Cute still but hokey. 
I like the new bride and groom."
17 mins · Like


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> You are very welcome. I couldn't believe what I was reading when I was catching up with posts this afternoon. I was like pumping my fist when you jumped in and put the hammer down - but with great tact and class - well done!
> 
> And PM me anytime...just make sure to use all CAPS!


LOL Oh dear! How did I get myself into this drama? lololol.

This is why you & I get a long so well Nina! <3


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Just saw this on BBL
> 
> 
> " I've got to say.... I'm a smidge disappointed. They used to have the Victorian Gothic look. Now they're kind of hokey. Cute still but hokey.
> I like the new bride and groom."
> 17 mins · Like


There are some interesting opinions floating around out there right now on BBL and YC's FB. I think YC must have given up deleting them, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You know Happy put her in her place, even if we don't know the complete story! She was totally dusted!


She flocked with the wrong bunch.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

He's over worked and under paid. Probably playing minecraft while he copy/paste generic responses on to the chat haha


----------



## Mae

ninababy100109 said:


> You are very welcome. I couldn't believe what I was reading when I was catching up with posts this afternoon. I was like pumping my fist when you jumped in and put the hammer down - but with great tact and class - well done!
> 
> And PM me anytime...just make sure to use all CAPS!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## redsea

Boney day is just a few days away! Wow, I can't believe it is basically here!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Boney day is just a few days away! Wow, I can't believe it is basically here!


Yes!!! We are riding the wave together now, coupons or no! Woohoo!!!


----------



## boneybabe13

NBC, funko AND boney fans..... I have found my people! Funko needs to make a boney line


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Boney day is just a few days away! Wow, I can't believe it is basically here!


The bats in our tummies are going from flutter to fliiiight !!! eeeeeeeee


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Another FB gem to feast your eyes on:

Wow, who knew candles could breed such drama. What happened to the simplicity of enjoying what's brought to you today? Life is too short for these NOT # realworldproblems! Enjoy these little gifts whether they come in August or October!

Where is a really big pimp hand when you need one?


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> I couldn't agree more!


 awww thanks Mae!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> The bats in our tummies are going from flutter to fliiiight !!! eeeeeeeee


The bats are going to fly to the store and website this weekend to get our Boneys!


----------



## redsea

boneybabe13 said:


> NBC, funko AND boney fans..... I have found my people! Funko needs to make a boney line


Welcome to HF!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> The bats in our tummies are going from flutter to fliiiight !!! eeeeeeeee


LOL! I'm thinking of the WTD sheets. I wonder what else is going to take flight? LOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I've got the baby powder for whoever has the pimp hand!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! I'm thinking of the WTD sheets. I wonder what else is going to take flight? LOL!


What is WTD? (You can PM me if it is code to hide from the vultures, lol!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> The bats are going to fly to the store and website this weekend to get our Boneys!


If mine could pick me up and carry me there, that would be awesome. It's a one hour drive for me, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> What is WTD? (You can PM me if it is code to hide from the vultures, lol!)


PM'd you, redsea!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> Oh geez, what is that person hoping to accomplish? How does that even the playing field if anyone and everyone can just look at the leaked pictures on the BBL Facebook page. If you're on YC's Facebook, you're equally capable of going to BBL's Facebook.


well, some people think if they scream at 'the manager', it will change corporate policy. Usually it just pisses the manager off so that THEY aren't willing to help you either.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, some people think if they scream at 'the manager', it will change corporate policy. Usually it just pisses the manager off so that THEY aren't willing to help you either.


amen WWW


----------



## witchyone

Late to this conversation but I definitely chatted with Sean M yesterday, too!


----------



## myerman82

OK, I'm back from the grocery store and all caught up from the last 6 pages. FYI This Sean M is actually batman.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> PM'd you, redsea!


Make sure you explain WTH too LOLOL


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> OK, I'm back from the grocery store and all caught up from the last 6 pages. FYI This Sean M is actually batman.


Welcome back!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Make sure you explain WTH too LOLOL


Deviant.


----------



## Lucy08

Sure is quiet around here tonight. My husband is shocked that no pictures have leaked yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Sure is quiet around here tonight. My husband is shocked that no pictures have leaked yet.


It's the calm...before the BONEY STORM!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Some people really just tork my jaw.  One of the posts on YC's FB page. Check this BS out:
> 
> Dear Yankee thank you for keeping this a secret I'm so excited for Saturday and people will always find something to complain about can't make everyone happy Ty for keeping the playing field even everybody finds out the same day same time I can't wait
> 
> What a kiss***!  Can you believe that crap?


What a load of bs... That person is obviously working for YC Corporate and trying to pass themselves off as a fan in an attempt to create positive buzz.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Interesting post on BBL:

Ive had it confirmed a coupon at midnight will be released

We'll see if his source is better than our Boney witch!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's the calm...before the BONEY STORM!!!


Much more exciting last night with all the CAPS and bacon candle throwing.


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> Sure is quiet around here tonight. My husband is shocked that no pictures have leaked yet.


I know we had photos by this time last year, I can't believe it either. If I'm not mistaken some of the crew here ordered early Friday morning last year. I got up on Friday morning and bone white was sold out. I was really upset, couldn't believe I slept through all that. But later that day it came back into stock and I ordered it. As I said that was Friday. I'm hoping they start selling them online this Friday, I would like to see what they look like at least!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Another FB gem to feast your eyes on:
> 
> Wow, who knew candles could breed such drama. What happened to the simplicity of enjoying what's brought to you today? Life is too short for these NOT # realworldproblems! Enjoy these little gifts whether they come in August or October!
> 
> Where is a really big pimp hand when you need one?


Hahaha My exact thought when I read that on the Yankee page!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Interesting post on BBL:
> 
> Ive had it confirmed a coupon at midnight will be released
> 
> We'll see if his source is better than our Boney witch!


I've been following the q&a, theres a dude posting that's acting like he knows a whole lot. Not in a rude way or anything, but as if he's in the know. He claims pics will by up midnight Sat


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Interesting post on BBL:
> 
> Ive had it confirmed a coupon at midnight will be released
> 
> We'll see if his source is better than our Boney witch!


Also, this same guy is saying the Boneys will be online at midnight. I know they weren't last year; I can't remember how many times I refreshed YC's web page!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I've been following the q&a, theres a dude posting that's acting like he knows a whole lot. Not in a rude way or anything, but as if he's in the know. He claims pics will by up midnight Sat


Beat me to it, Lucy, ha ha!


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> I know we had photos by this time last year, I can't believe it either. If I'm not mistaken some of the crew here ordered early Friday morning last year. I got up on Friday morning and bone white was sold out. I was really upset, couldn't believe I slept through all that. But later that day it came back into stock and I ordered it. As I said that was Friday. I'm hoping they start selling them online this Friday, I would like to see what they look like at least!


Yes, I just want pictures so I can make my plan. I have my top four I'm looking for first, but you just don't know until you see the in person. I don't many ways get the ones I originally have picked out. Does that even make senses?


----------



## Spookywolf

So while things are quiet, I'd like to pose a question to the BB lovers. This is mainly for those who have been collecting for a while, but could come in useful down the road for those just starting out. And the issue is SPACE! (sorry for the caps, but I really NEEDED that emphasis, LOL!) Anyhoo, I have a significant collection now, no where near as large as some on here, but enough now that I'm running out of creative solutions to the problem. And each year I'm bringing home more (this year included.) So when is the tipping point? I'm already scaling back purchases this year to those I feel are either very unusual, original, or ones that truly speak to me. I'm trying to be tough about saying no to a lot. But sooner or later, I'm gonna have to just stop. I can't afford to build on a whole new Boney Wing to the house. So it's either decide when is enough or start going through older pieces and start selling some to make room for new ones (talk about an ouchy I don't even want to think about! Yikes!) So, what are your thoughts on large collections and space issues. When and where and how would you draw the line on your BB collecting?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Lucy08 said:


> I've been following the q&a, theres a dude posting that's acting like he knows a whole lot. Not in a rude way or anything, but as if he's in the know. He claims pics will by up midnight Sat


Somebody borrowed that pimp hand that's floating around and used it on that dude. Too funny!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> So while things are quiet, I'd like to pose a question to the BB lovers. This is mainly for those who have been collecting for a while, but could come in useful down the road for those just starting out. And the issue is SPACE! ... So, what are your thoughts on large collections and space issues. When and where and how would you draw the line on your BB collecting?


well, you can always have more than one boney display in your home. I had most of them on a shelf in the dining room but a little vignette in the family room as well. I also have shelves in the foyer downstairs where I am considering a year round display (dh won't even notice if I throw his music books away, will he???)


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> So while things are quiet, I'd like to pose a question to the BB lovers. This is mainly for those who have been collecting for a while, but could come in useful down the road for those just starting out. And the issue is SPACE! (sorry for the caps, but I really NEEDED that emphasis, LOL!) Anyhoo, I have a significant collection now, no where near as large as some on here, but enough now that I'm running out of creative solutions to the problem. And each year I'm bringing home more (this year included.) So when is the tipping point? I'm already scaling back purchases this year to those I feel are either very unusual, original, or ones that truly speak to me. I'm trying to be tough about saying no to a lot. But sooner or later, I'm gonna have to just stop. I can't afford to build on a whole new Boney Wing to the house. So it's either decide when is enough or start going through older pieces and start selling some to make room for new ones (talk about an ouchy I don't even want to think about! Yikes!) So, what are your thoughts on large collections and space issues. When and where and how would you draw the line on your BB collecting?


I would actually invest in some of the acrylic spacers. That was you can stack pieces to maximize space. Or you can use boxes and put Halloween fabric over them and stack Boney Bunches. Space does become an issue after 7 years of collecting these.


----------



## myerman82

Where is this q&a taking place. What website???


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> So while things are quiet, I'd like to pose a question to the BB lovers. This is mainly for those who have been collecting for a while, but could come in useful down the road for those just starting out. And the issue is SPACE! (sorry for the caps, but I really NEEDED that emphasis, LOL!) Anyhoo, I have a significant collection now, no where near as large as some on here, but enough now that I'm running out of creative solutions to the problem. And each year I'm bringing home more (this year included.) So when is the tipping point? I'm already scaling back purchases this year to those I feel are either very unusual, original, or ones that truly speak to me. I'm trying to be tough about saying no to a lot. But sooner or later, I'm gonna have to just stop. I can't afford to build on a whole new Boney Wing to the house. So it's either decide when is enough or start going through older pieces and start selling some to make room for new ones (talk about an ouchy I don't even want to think about! Yikes!) So, what are your thoughts on large collections and space issues. When and where and how would you draw the line on your BB collecting?


I only buy the pieces I love, so one or two per year. I have my eye on 4 this year, but chances are I won't get that many. It really depends on what grabs me. I'm really in the minority, I don't not care for a the bride and groom pieces. Like, at all. So a lot of the pieces are easy for me to skip. Just my personal preference!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Boney Bunch Love Facebook


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> Yes, I just want pictures so I can make my plan. I have my top four I'm looking for first, but you just don't know until you see the in person. I don't many ways get the ones I originally have picked out. Does that even make senses?


Yep, I know exactly what you mean, at this point I'm taking my daughter and asking her to grab one of everything. Then I'll sort through them, cause I don't know what I want. Judging strictly by titles I have several in mind. We probably all will go after the same ones!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Where is this q&a taking place. What website???


BBL Facebook, not a ton of details coming out but a few. The cat is laying down with a pumpkin, meh. And I LOVE cats, but another one with a pumpkin? I didn't buy the last one.


----------



## BoneyFan

I actually keep mine on display all year on a cheap black bookshelf I bought from walmart or target. Space isnt an issue...yet, lol...but I figure if the time comes I would store some and rotate them. I couldnt part with any of them!


----------



## myerman82

That is all stuff I already knew anyway. LOL Why is it that now, 7 years into the collection Yankee Candle is now treating this as a limited preview party. Don't you want money Yankee Candle. You will have limited stock, yet you won't show the public any pictures from any of your Halloween collections. Over the years I haven't seen stuff completely sell out in the first weekend, that's why I think they are making this sound more limited than it actually is.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I only buy the pieces I love, so one or two per year. I have my eye on 4 this year, but chances are I won't get that many. It really depends on what grabs me. I'm really in the minority, I don't not care for a the bride and groom pieces. Like, at all. So a lot of the pieces are easy for me to skip. Just my personal preference!


I'm with you, Lucy! I don't have the space for these, and with three dogs, I just can't display them any way I want without some SERIOUS shelving or cabinets. $$$ I can't fork out right now. I am buying more this year, but this also includes some from previous years, that I have purchased off eBay.


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> BBL Facebook, not a ton of details coming out but a few. The cat is laying down with a pumpkin, meh. And I LOVE cats, but another one with a pumpkin? I didn't buy the last one.


Ugh, yes... PASS!


----------



## boobird

Spookywolf said:


> So while things are quiet, I'd like to pose a question to the BB lovers. This is mainly for those who have been collecting for a while, but could come in useful down the road for those just starting out. And the issue is SPACE! (sorry for the caps, but I really NEEDED that emphasis, LOL!) Anyhoo, I have a significant collection now, no where near as large as some on here, but enough now that I'm running out of creative solutions to the problem. And each year I'm bringing home more (this year included.) So when is the tipping point? I'm already scaling back purchases this year to those I feel are either very unusual, original, or ones that truly speak to me. I'm trying to be tough about saying no to a lot. But sooner or later, I'm gonna have to just stop. I can't afford to build on a whole new Boney Wing to the house. So it's either decide when is enough or start going through older pieces and start selling some to make room for new ones (talk about an ouchy I don't even want to think about! Yikes!) So, what are your thoughts on large collections and space issues. When and where and how would you draw the line on your BB collecting?


I have already started to slow my collecting to only 1-2 pieces that appeal most to me, and that work with my other pieces. I love the pieces that are Halloweenish, like the ghost rider, frank and bride, bobbing for apples, etc. One way to help with the display is to rotate boneys in and out thru the year. Keeps things fresh, and you don't need a huge area! Hope that is helpful!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm with you, Lucy! I don't have the space for these, and with three dogs, I just can't display them any way I want without some SERIOUS shelving or cabinets. $$$ I can't fork out right now. I am buying more this year, but this also includes some from previous years, that I have purchased off eBay.


I line most of mine down my dinning room table, it's a HUGE table so most fit. A could others that don't fit we'll go on my buffet. Nothing fancy, but I like it! For storage, they go in a kitchen cabinet. I don't want to risk packing them up every year.


----------



## myerman82

BoneyFan said:


> Ugh, yes... PASS!


IMO, the animals are becoming a overkill and will be a easy pass this year. I loved Bonesy but didn't care much for Play Dead. That cat last year was a no brainer pass. They made the pumpkin bigger just to charge more $$$$.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That is all stuff I already knew anyway. LOL Why is it that now, 7 years into the collection Yankee Candle is now treating this as a limited preview party. Don't you want money Yankee Candle. You will have limited stock, yet you won't show the public any pictures from any of your Halloween collections. Over the years I haven't seen stuff completely sell out in the first weekend, that's why I think they are making this sound more limited than it actually is.


There's definitely a lot of hype, and it is amazing how so many people don't even take the time to read. I have seen the same questions posted on BBL so many times. Now I know why companies have Q&A posted on their webpages, LOL.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> So while things are quiet, I'd like to pose a question to the BB lovers. This is mainly for those who have been collecting for a while, but could come in useful down the road for those just starting out. And the issue is SPACE! (sorry for the caps, but I really NEEDED that emphasis, LOL!) Anyhoo, I have a significant collection now, no where near as large as some on here, but enough now that I'm running out of creative solutions to the problem. And each year I'm bringing home more (this year included.) So when is the tipping point? I'm already scaling back purchases this year to those I feel are either very unusual, original, or ones that truly speak to me. I'm trying to be tough about saying no to a lot. But sooner or later, I'm gonna have to just stop. I can't afford to build on a whole new Boney Wing to the house. So it's either decide when is enough or start going through older pieces and start selling some to make room for new ones (talk about an ouchy I don't even want to think about! Yikes!) So, what are your thoughts on large collections and space issues. When and where and how would you draw the line on your BB collecting?


I too have been scaling back. Just buying ones that I just have to have. I still have some room to display but I am running out. But maybe I'll check out Ikea or someplace for an inexpensive bookcase something or other to display. It would have to go to the ceiling though.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There's definitely a lot of hype, and it is amazing how so many people don't even take the time to read. I have seen the same questions posted on BBL so many times. Now I know why companies have Q&A posted on their webpages, LOL.


At this point I'm more interested in knowing what the other Halloween lines are going to be like. The spider line, skeleton crew, whatever else they may have.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> IMO, the animals are becoming a overkill and will be a easy pass this year. I loved Bonesy but didn't care much for Play Dead. That cat last year was a no brainer pass. They made the pumpkin bigger just to charge more $$$$.


I got Bonsey the first year, passed on the second one and will pass again this year. Same with the cat, have the one with the hat but passed on the pumpkin. This year another pumpkin AND it's $18??? Yeah, no.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> IMO, the animals are becoming a overkill and will be a easy pass this year. I loved Bonesy but didn't care much for Play Dead. That cat last year was a no brainer pass. They made the pumpkin bigger just to charge more $$$$.


I'm still looking for a cat I like! I didn't even pick up the one from last year at 75% off. The pumpkin was so huge, it was gaudy. I have the first Bonesy (LOVE IT!), and I need the Boney Graveyard jar holder from 2012, and the tart burner from this year with a coupon. Then, I'm good on pieces with dogs too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> At this point I'm more interested in knowing what the other Halloween lines are going to be like. The spider line, skeleton crew, whatever else they may have.


It's funny, we haven't heard anything about the Skeleton Crew or spiders this year. I wonder if they downplayed or eliminated those?


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I got Bonsey the first year, passed on the second one and will pass again this year. Same with the cat, have the one with the hat but passed on the pumpkin. This year another pumpkin AND it's $18??? Yeah, no.


I liked the Bonesy in front of the dog house. No more dogs and cats for me though.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I can't even read the comments on the Yankee Candle BB post. 

Nope. 

People are buttholes. 

Since when did it become a crime to ask for a coupon?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm still looking for a cat I like! I didn't even pick up the one from last year at 75% off. The pumpkin was so huge, it was gaudy. I have the first Bonesy (LOVE IT!), and I need the Boney Graveyard jar holder from 2012, and the tart burner from this year with a coupon. Then, I'm good on pieces with dogs too.


Did you like the cat with the hat???


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> That is all stuff I already knew anyway. LOL Why is it that now, 7 years into the collection Yankee Candle is now treating this as a limited preview party. Don't you want money Yankee Candle. You will have limited stock, yet you won't show the public any pictures from any of your Halloween collections. Over the years I haven't seen stuff completely sell out in the first weekend, that's why I think they are making this sound more limited than it actually is.


I know what you mean. This is the worst year yet for YC's "Secret Mission" nonsense and as we've already seen it's causing some serious dissension in the ranks. But my mgr told me that they only got in 4 on some pieces. Theoretically speaking, you could walk into the store right after opening on Saturday and still might not get to see some of the pieces if they've already been grabbed by someone else. Somebody tell me why YC would deliberately understock like that on a release day? Like Myerman said, don't they want to make money?


----------



## Hell Harpy

This is all the info BBL had on other Halloween items:

Pumpkin crackle items, purpple black halloween shades, witches boots, witches hands and more! on Saturday"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Quick! Look on BBL for a photo of the Haunted Mansion for this year! Hurry! Hurry!


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> I got Bonsey the first year, passed on the second one and will pass again this year. Same with the cat, have the one with the hat but passed on the pumpkin. This year another pumpkin AND it's $18??? Yeah, no.


I have Bonesy, Play Dead, and House Broken since I'm a huge dog lover, but I'm not interested at all this year in the animal ones. Especially for the price...eek! Dead Eye was only 7.99 and he lit up! Cmon!


----------



## DarkSecret

Do you all think they might be online Friday morning? Are you all planning on staying up all night to see? I guess I'll get up early Friday morning and check before I go to work. Supervisor is off Friday so yippee I can stay on the computer just about all day! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Quick! Look on BBL for a photo of the Haunted Mansion for this year! Hurry! Hurry!


Lol, I ran quick and saved it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here you go, in case you missed my earlier post! From the BBL FB page!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> Lol, I ran quick and saved it.
> View attachment 205724


LOL! You beat me to it!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I know what you mean. This is the worst year yet for YC's "Secret Mission" nonsense and as we've already seen it's causing some serious dissension in the ranks. But my mgr told me that they only got in 4 on some pieces. Theoretically speaking, you could walk into the store right after opening on Saturday and still might not get to see some of the pieces if they've already been grabbed by someone else. Somebody tell me why YC would deliberately understock like that on a release day? Like Myerman said, don't they want to make money?


With only four of some pieces, that means employees with have their dibs first. That leaves maybe one or two pieces for us. Don't tell me that does not happen. I know for a fact it does as it does happen at my store. I love them and appreciate their honesty but they do hold what they want for themselves in back. This is why to be on the safe side I will order my must have pieces online.


----------



## DarkSecret

BoneyFan said:


> Lol, I ran quick and saved it.
> View attachment 205724


I've never bought those but this year I just might HAVE to!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Did you like the cat with the hat???


The Dr. Seuss one, yes. The BB one? Not so much.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's funny, we haven't heard anything about the Skeleton Crew or spiders this year. I wonder if they downplayed or eliminated those?


I thought the new witch stuff was instead of the skeleton crew?? But I could have totally made that up!


----------



## myerman82

Nice mansion but a pass for me. I already have the one from last year and the flat boney isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Nice mansion but a pass for me. I already have the one from last year and the flat boney isn't doing it for me.


LOVE the sign, though. YC should have a banner of that at the entryway of every store this year, after the bs they have put us through.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I thought the new witch stuff was instead of the skeleton crew?? But I could have totally made that up!


I don't think it has been confirmed one way or the other, Lucy?


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> With only four of some pieces, that means employees with have their dibs first. That leaves maybe one or two pieces for us. Don't tell me that does not happen. I know for a fact it does as it does happen at my store. I love them and appreciate their honesty but they do hold what they want for themselves in back. This is why to be on the safe side I will order my must have pieces online.


Are you concerned about how quickly they'll sell out online? Cause letting the store order for you will save you on the shipping for each order (hopefully separate with coupons for each.) I was leaning toward letting the store order for me this year to save a few bucks. I'm already going in knowing that stuff will be gone before I even make it to the back of the store. My store is packed on preview party day, talking 25-30 people waiting in front of the store before they open.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't think it has been confirmed one way or the other, Lucy?


No I don't think it really has, just me reading into things! LOL! I can't wait to get my hands on that witch hand!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Nice mansion but a pass for me. I already have the one from last year and the flat boney isn't doing it for me.


I gotta pass too. I'm not crazy about the guy standing in front of it either. But my main reason for no, even though I really wanted a mansion this year, is the budget. Gotta say no.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Are you concerned about how quickly they'll sell out online? Cause letting the store order for you will save you on the shipping for each order (hopefully separate with coupons for each.) I was leaning toward letting the store order for me this year to save a few bucks. I'm already going in knowing that stuff will be gone before I even make it to the back of the store. My store is packed on preview party day, talking 25-30 people waiting in front of the store before they open.


Spookywolf, I watched YC's webpage last year like a hawk after they went live, and posted updates on BBL. It was CRAZY the way things sold out, and then came back in stock. YC is going to play with the stock they have, to create panic, and more sales. But, you have to play by their rules. If you see a "must have" piece, do not hesitate to order it, shipping or no. $5.99 is not enough money to be concerned with, when you are looking at waiting for a piece indefinitely to come back in stock, or having to pay much higher prices on eBay. Trust me.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Are you concerned about how quickly they'll sell out online? Cause letting the store order for you will save you on the shipping for each order (hopefully separate with coupons for each.) I was leaning toward letting the store order for me this year to save a few bucks. I'm already going in knowing that stuff will be gone before I even make it to the back of the store. My store is packed on preview party day, talking 25-30 people waiting in front of the store before they open.


If there is no coupon it really does not matter. It's only $5 shipping anyway. I will also try my luck at the store but you never know. This could be the year they hyped this up to every customer they had over the past month and the line will be long. I rather be sure I have my pieces before they sell out online at the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> If there is no coupon it really does not matter. It's only $5 shipping anyway. I will also try my luck at the store but you never know. This could be the year they hyped this up to every customer they had over the past month and the line will be long. I rather be sure I have my pieces before they sell out online at the store.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## BoneyFan

myerman82 said:


> Nice mansion but a pass for me. I already have the one from last year and the flat boney isn't doing it for me.


It does look a bit like a paper cut out they threw in there to say "Look at me! I'm Boney Bunch too! Buy me!!"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I've got to get something to eat real quick. Now, when I get back, I'm going to have my popcorn, and there better be some bacon candle flyin' action.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've got to get something to eat real quick. Now, when I get back, I'm going to have my popcorn, and there better be some bacon candle flyin' action.


and a drink to chug it all down.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Well it's a relief that some of the more expensive items aren't calling to me, like the mansion and the pet cemetery. BBL keeps promising Boney and Clyde are cool so I think that's the one I'm holding out most hope for.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> It does look a bit like a paper cut out they threw in there to say "Look at me! I'm Boney Bunch too! Buy me!!"


It's just laziness. They need to quit firing highly qualified designers, and replacing them with cheap labor, where BB is manufactured.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> Well it's a relief that some of the more expensive items aren't calling to me, like the mansion and the pet cemetery. BBL keeps promising Boney and Clyde are cool so I think that's the one I'm holding out most hope for.


I'm very curious about that one, too! Sounds like they are sticking out of a car?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I need to invest in a bone dry boney, so I can take shots out of it while I wait in line. YC is making me anxious lol


----------



## CandyCornWitch

That's what it sounds like to me, Lucy! They had mentioned that a lot of 3D detail had gone into it so I'm guessing they must be hanging out of the windows? Or maybe it's like the one with the bride and groom where the car had an open top, although I don't think cars were made in that style during that time period (?).


----------



## jess-jess-5556

I like the Mansion, but I was immediately trying to think of a way to get rid of the Boney guy in front. Someone described the pieces on BBL as "hokey" so I'm holding out hope that they are as cool as everyone says they are. I guess if all else fails I'm going to save some money. Not super excited about the three pieces online so far.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> That's what it sounds like to me, Lucy! They had mentioned that a lot of 3D detail had gone into it so I'm guessing they must be hanging out of the windows? Or maybe it's like the one with the bride and groom where the car had an open top, although I don't think cars were made in that style during that time period (?).


I was really hoping for a convertible with them sitting in it, but it doesn't count that way if they are sticking out the windows. I'm afraid I am in for a disappointment!


----------



## myerman82

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I like the Mansion, but I was immediately trying to think of a way to get rid of the Boney guy in front. Someone described the pieces on BBL as "hokey" so I'm holding out hope that they are as cool as everyone says they are. I guess if all else fails I'm going to save some money. Not super excited about the three pieces online so far.


Honestly, I think Yankee Candle has done away with the Victorian look.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I keep going back and forth on the bus. It's cute and all, but really...not one of my "themes" that I tend to stick with. I'd be broke as a joke if they took a more gothic approach to the line.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I keep going back and forth on the bus. It's cute and all, but really...not one of my "themes" that I tend to stick with. I'd be broke as a joke if they took a more gothic approach to the line.


I really wish Yankee candle would release a version of Mr. Bones Bonecula next year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I like the Mansion, but I was immediately trying to think of a way to get rid of the Boney guy in front. Someone described the pieces on BBL as "hokey" so I'm holding out hope that they are as cool as everyone says they are. I guess if all else fails I'm going to save some money. Not super excited about the three pieces online so far.


I hope they're not hokey either! Personally I'd like to see less of the contemporary pieces like football players and prom couples and more of the style that they had when they first started. I think their best ones reflect more of a classic style, like Frank and Bride, the headless horseman, the lady with the umbrella, etc. That's just me though, not trying to stir up some more Boney drama.


----------



## Lucy08

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I like the Mansion, but I was immediately trying to think of a way to get rid of the Boney guy in front. Someone described the pieces on BBL as "hokey" so I'm holding out hope that they are as cool as everyone says they are. I guess if all else fails I'm going to save some money. Not super excited about the three pieces online so far.


Same here, I won't be ordering any online only either!


----------



## Spookywolf

If that coupon is a $20 off 45, then I'm ordering the Pet Cemetery. I loved what I could see of the little tombstones in the back with the animals on them. And I loved the detail on the gates. That's IF we get a big coupon, though. Otherwise I waits and it sits.


----------



## myerman82

I'm happy I don't like the mansion this year. It saves me money. Couldn't they have at least made a new design. This is the third year they released this same mansion with minor differences.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I keep going back and forth on the bus. It's cute and all, but really...not one of my "themes" that I tend to stick with. I'd be broke as a joke if they took a more gothic approach to the line.


You and me both, Mrs. F. - I'd have to take a loan out, big time, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> You and me both, Mrs. F. - I'd have to take a loan out, big time, LOL!


You need the bus if you want your pieces to drag race. LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> I'm happy I don't like the mansion this year. It saves me money. Couldn't they have at least made a new design. This is the third year they released this same mansion with minor differences.


I'd like to see a mansion with some different colored glass in various windows so they could put ghost silhouettes or eyes on them. That would look cool if you lit some candles near the windows. I think they think they've got us fooled by changing the bats and spiders hanging off of the top of it lol.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'd like to see a mansion with some different colored glass in various windows so they could put ghost silhouettes or eyes on them. That would look cool if you lit some candles near the windows. I think they think they've got us fooled by changing the bats and spiders hanging off of the top of it lol.


I would totally buy that!


----------



## myerman82

One year Target released a really neat house that could give Yankee Candle a run for their money. I wonder why other companies don't release pieces like this?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> That's what it sounds like to me, Lucy! They had mentioned that a lot of 3D detail had gone into it so I'm guessing they must be hanging out of the windows? Or maybe it's like the one with the bride and groom where the car had an open top, although I don't think cars were made in that style during that time period (?).


they didn't have convertibles then but I wonder if it won't be along the lines of one of them on the running board or both a la the famous photo from the movie.

http://stereofieldsforever.blogspot.com/2012/01/bonnie-par-coeur.html


----------



## CandyCornWitch

That would be really cool if they were posing in front of the car! That would be different than all the ones that have passengers inside the cars.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> they didn't have convertibles then but I wonder if it won't be along the lines of one of them on the running board or both a la the famous photo from the movie.
> 
> http://stereofieldsforever.blogspot.com/2012/01/bonnie-par-coeur.html


Love that idea!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> That would be really cool if they were posing in front of the car! That would be different than all the ones that have passengers inside the cars.


If they release more car pieces I would hope they go back to the style of the pumpkin wagon and the hearse. These newer designs seem sloppy.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I keep going back and forth on the bus. It's cute and all, but really...not one of my "themes" that I tend to stick with. I'd be broke as a joke if they took a more gothic approach to the line.


I sat on the fence about this one for a while myself, leaning toward no. But the bus does light up (plus) and it has figures all the way around (plus) and it will probably be a piece that goes for big bucks later on Ebay so will cost your a fortune if you change your mind later and want it. So now I'm leaning toward a yes. These decisions are tough, aren't they!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I got this haunted house by Slatkin/BBW a few years ago and I love it. It's got the semi-boarded windows with the ghost and the pumpkin and I just think the details are really neat. YC could really elaborate more on their haunted house design.

http://community.qvc.com/forums/for...bw-and-got-my-slatkin-haunted-house-pics.aspx


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> I got this haunted house by Slatkin/BBW a few years ago and I love it. It's got the semi-boarded windows with the ghost and the pumpkin and I just think the details are really neat. YC could really elaborate more on their haunted house design.
> 
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/for...bw-and-got-my-slatkin-haunted-house-pics.aspx


You got yourself a very very nice haunted house luminary. That is going for big bucks now.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> You need the bus if you want your pieces to drag race. LOL


Snort!.... That will be a key factor in my set up this year, Myerman! And you know who will be waving the checkered flag!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> You got yourself a very very nice haunted house luminary. That is going for big bucks now.


Thanks! I love it, I couldn't part with it. I always put the headless horseman out in front of it on our mantle. I'll have to take pictures of it this year, they go well together.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> they didn't have convertibles then but I wonder if it won't be along the lines of one of them on the running board or both a la the famous photo from the movie.
> 
> http://stereofieldsforever.blogspot.com/2012/01/bonnie-par-coeur.html


As soon as I saw the linked pic, I could see that in a "Boney style" beside the car and I would SO buy that!  Please, just anything with imagination and not just another block of ceramic with something sticking out the side.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Snort!.... That will be a key factor in my set up this year, Myerman! And you know who will be waving the checkered flag!


Yes, you betta werk!!! I will have my my vehicles lined up around that piece. LOL


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookywolf- my last apartment had space above the kitchen cabinets and I staged the whole thing with my bonies. I put pictures behind them so they stood out and I could stagger the pieces to save space. I think layers of shelves would also work, especially above a bookshelf, to maximize space. The clear acrylics could be really helpful to set up a scene with boats (like dead in the water and dead & ferried) with separate land bonies looking on


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So, has anyone been hit yet? *holds popcorn eagerly*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks! I love it, I couldn't part with it. I always put the headless horseman out in front of it on our mantle. I'll have to take pictures of it this year, they go well together.


I want that luminary SO BAD. I don't like most of YC's Haunted Mansions, and I haven't gotten my grubbies on the 2009 piece with the tower. Now THAT is a great Haunted Manson!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So, has anyone been hit yet? *holds popcorn eagerly*


No but I've been hit on. Does that count?


----------



## happythenjaded

I cant keep up tonight LOL!! 

That mansion is probably $70 this year. LOL. Sigh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> No but I've been hit on. Does that count?


LOL! Sounds like you came out on the better end of the deal! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I cant keep up tonight LOL!!
> 
> That mansion is probably $70 this year. LOL. Sigh!


It's just not worth it, if it costs that much. I am going to get my hands on a 2009 mansion one day. I will just wait until then. That is my favorite that YC has come out with so far. 

Where is the personality, YC?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I cant keep up tonight LOL!!
> 
> That mansion is probably $70 this year. LOL. Sigh!


Speaking of being hit on...Hi Happy. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks for all the suggestions on display space. My house is really tiny. I do use a few areas to display on (coffee table, a small side table) in addition to the dining room table, but I have more Boneys than surface area at this point. I think I'm going to take the suggestion of rotating out the BB's this year, much as I hate to keep some in tubs. At least that way the displays will change every year and be new and fresh, I guess. I just can't think about selling them. It would break my heart!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I want that luminary SO BAD. I don't like most of YC's Haunted Mansions, and I haven't gotten my grubbies on the 2009 piece with the tower. Now THAT is a great Haunted Manson!


I would love for them to come out with something similar! It's not as big as the Yankee mansions, but it's got great details. I'd really like to see them take a new approach with their mansions.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes, the older mansions were better. I love the matte look, I dont like the gloss. 

We already will be getting much gloss with Miss Thang Thang. LOL.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Quick! Look on BBL for a photo of the Haunted Mansion for this year! Hurry! Hurry!


I love it! Look at the little Boney guy in the front!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Now I'm debating the ghoul bus, it's starting to grow on me lol. I never picked up the submarine with the LED lights, are the ones with the lights pretty cool?


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I cant keep up tonight LOL!!
> 
> That mansion is probably $70 this year. LOL. Sigh!


Not $70....

ONLY $59.99!!!  According to the BBL FB =/


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, the older mansions were better. I love the matte look, I dont like the gloss.
> 
> We already will be getting much gloss with Miss Thang Thang. LOL.


LOL! That's what I thought when I saw the one last year! I went to the store ready to buy it, and when I saw the shine, I couldn't say no fast enough!

Don't get me wrong, a little RP shine is fine by me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Not $70....
> 
> ONLY $59.99!!!  According to the BBL FB =/


I wouldn't pay a penny more than $39.99. That is the best deal you can get, with a $20 off $45 coupon.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Not $70....
> 
> ONLY $59.99!!!  According to the BBL FB =/


Went up again from last year.  Pretty seen these mansions will be $99.99. Crazy!!!


----------



## sanura03

2017 Boney Mansion: $99.99, 

BUT WAIT! This one has bats AND spiders!!! 


Please buy it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! That's what I thought when I saw the one last year! I went to the store ready to buy it, and when I saw the shine, I couldn't say no fast enough!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a little RP shine is fine by me.


I bought it last year only because I passed every other year. We will have plenty of shine "tucked away" waiting for us this year. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Now I'm debating the ghoul bus, it's starting to grow on me lol. I never picked up the submarine with the LED lights, are the ones with the lights pretty cool?


Maybe you can get to the store and see it in person? You never know for sure what you will think until then. I remember last year, when people were getting hit with bacon candles over the train (or so I heard, as I was home, LOL). After the second launch, I wound up seeing one in the store, and I personally didn't care for it. I thought it looked better in the picture! I thought the same thing about Bone White, and I was for certain I was going to get her. 

So, you never really know, until you know. You know?


----------



## Lucy08

There is a 2009 mansion on ebay right now. They only want $200.... yikes!


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> 2017 Boney Mansion: $99.99,
> 
> BUT WAIT! This one has bats AND spiders!!!
> 
> 
> Please buy it!


Only if it's same design, please please please.


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> Now I'm debating the ghoul bus, it's starting to grow on me lol. I never picked up the submarine with the LED lights, are the ones with the lights pretty cool?


I passed on the sub and then later regretted it. Now you have to pay double to get it aftermarket. That's why I'm leaning toward getting the bus now at (hopefully) a coupon price. I could always sell it later if I decide I don't like it. But I've never sold one yet, though. After they come home with me they become family members.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Maybe you can get to the store and see it in person? You never know for sure what you will think until then. I remember last year, when people were getting hit with bacon candles over the train (or so I heard, as I was home, LOL). After the second launch, I wound up seeing one in the store, and I personally didn't care for it. I thought it looked better in the picture! I thought the same thing about Bone White, and I was for certain I was going to get her.
> 
> So, you never really know, until you know. You know?


That one's online only


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> Now I'm debating the ghoul bus, it's starting to grow on me lol. I never picked up the submarine with the LED lights, are the ones with the lights pretty cool?


I thought the sub was neat, BUT everyone I saw had hot glue all over it.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> There is a 2009 mansion on ebay right now. They only want $200.... yikes!


Someone wake that seller up and invite him/her to spend some time on planet Earth.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> 2017 Boney Mansion: $99.99,
> 
> BUT WAIT! This one has bats AND spiders!!!
> 
> 
> Please buy it!


LOL! Classic. LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I thought the sub was neat, BUT everyone I saw had hot glue all over it.


That's pretty standard with these light up pieces.


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I thought the sub was neat, BUT everyone I saw had hot glue all over it.


The sub was kind of a hot glue nightmare, but I was able to trim the flyaways, and it it's one of my favorite pieces! (My husband's a Submariner though, so I had to have it.)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> That one's online only


D'oh! I need another cup of coffee, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> D'oh! I need another cup of coffee, LOL!


Remember your other favorite WTD is online only too.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> D'oh! I need another cup of coffee, LOL!


Hopefully in the Mr. Bones coffee mug!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> D'oh! I need another cup of coffee, LOL!


I keep forgetting which ones are online only too. 

We need a catalog STAT!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Someone wake that seller up and invite him/her to spend some time on planet Earth.


LOL! I have been watching that item for weeks now. There are some "extras" thrown in there, to jack up the price. Newsflash: No body wants the extras!!! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hopefully in the Mr. Bones coffee mug!


YES!!! I need that mug, but not for $50, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

OK guys have fun-- I must get to sleep! I need to rest well so I can stay up allllll night Friday (hopefully we will wake to more details and a COUPON?) LOLOL! 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! I have been watching that item for weeks now. There are some "extras" thrown in there, to jack up the price. Newsflash: No body wants the extras!!! LOL! ;


I rather get that chipped one that's usually listed for much cheaper and use my "sharpie" to touch up the edges.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Remember your other favorite WTD is online only too.


LOL! I can't forget THAT one! Must. Have. It!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> OK guys have fun-- I must get to sleep! I need to rest well so I can stay up allllll night Friday (hopefully we will wake to more details and a COUPON?) LOLOL!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


See you tomorrow! Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.....coupons!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YES!!! I need that mug, but not for $50, LOL!


I can have a mug like that made for much cheaper. LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> OK guys have fun-- I must get to sleep! I need to rest well so I can stay up allllll night Friday (hopefully we will wake to more details and a COUPON?) LOLOL!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


Did you light your witches brew and sacrifice a 20% off B&BW coupon???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> OK guys have fun-- I must get to sleep! I need to rest well so I can stay up allllll night Friday (hopefully we will wake to more details and a COUPON?) LOLOL!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


Goodnight Happy, and Happy Boney Dreams To You!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm glad I'm taking Friday off from work. The Boneys and this thread are taking over my life!  I know it's from lack of sleep from staying up late online, but I'm trying to wrap my brain around how the west coast peeps work their preview party. I mean it's still 10:00 a.m. for them, but for east coasters it would be like 2:00 p.m. right? So they've already heard and read everything we got before they go (if they get up early enough) So if online opens for us at say 2:00 a.m. Saturday then it opens for them at...6:00 a.m.? My head hurts...


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I'm glad I'm taking Friday off from work. The Boneys and this thread are taking over my life!  I know it's from lack of sleep from staying up late online, but I'm trying to wrap my brain around how the west coast peeps work their preview party. I mean it's still 10:00 a.m. for them, but for east coasters it would be like 2:00 p.m. right? So they've already heard and read everything we got before they go (if they get up early enough) So if online opens for us at say 2:00 a.m. Saturday then it opens for them at...6:00 a.m.? My head hurts...


So many surprises in store LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I'm glad I'm taking Friday off from work. The Boneys and this thread are taking over my life!  I know it's from lack of sleep from staying up late online, but I'm trying to wrap my brain around how the west coast peeps work their preview party. I mean it's still 10:00 a.m. for them, but for east coasters it would be like 2:00 p.m. right? So they've already heard and read everything we got before they go (if they get up early enough) So if online opens for us at say 2:00 a.m. Saturday then it opens for them at...6:00 a.m.? My head hurts...


Yes, in this instance, if the Boneys are released "early" enough in the morning, the West Coasters have an advantage. For example, if the website goes live at 2 a.m. EST, then it is only 11 p.m. WCT.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Maybe you can get to the store and see it in person? You never know for sure what you will think until then. I remember last year, when people were getting hit with bacon candles over the train (or so I heard, as I was home, LOL). After the second launch, I wound up seeing one in the store, and I personally didn't care for it. I thought it looked better in the picture! I thought the same thing about Bone White, and I was for certain I was going to get her.
> 
> So, you never really know, until you know. You know?


I LOVE the train and so did my dh who is hot on trains but cool on the boneys. Luckily, all my lights lit up (some reported theirs didn't). I do like the ghoul bus...it's right up there on my list.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Then, they can get pretty much a full night's sleep while those of us on EST and CST have to drag arse into the store, on little to no sleep, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> OK guys have fun-- I must get to sleep! I need to rest well so I can stay up allllll night Friday (hopefully we will wake to more details and a COUPON?) LOLOL!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


Goodnight Happy. I'm right behind you. Tomorrow IS my Friday so I can take the real Friday off for what is important...BONEYS! 

Goodnight Boney Peeps!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> I LOVE the train and so did my dh who is hot on trains but cool on the boneys. Luckily, all my lights lit up (some reported theirs didn't). I do like the ghoul bus...it's right up there on my list.


It is a popular piece. Other than the lights, pretty much the main complaint you hear about is the size. It is huge, but how can anyone argue with substantial, functional pieces like that?

I do love the school bus, but then again, I was a teacher for a few years. Looking at it reminds me of my "little monsters" from way back, and I'm not talking about Gaga's!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Goodnight Happy. I'm right behind you. Tomorrow IS my Friday so I can take the real Friday off for what is important...BONEYS!
> 
> Goodnight Boney Peeps!


Goodnight, see you later!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It is a popular piece. Other than the lights, pretty much the main complaint you hear about is the size. It is huge, but how can anyone argue with substantial, functional pieces like that?
> 
> I do love the school bus, but then again, I was a teacher for a few years. Looking at it reminds me of my "little monsters" from way back, and I'm not talking about Gaga's!


I know what you mean....I am not a teacher but haven't always enjoyed school, LOL. I have liked certain parts though, which may warrant me getting it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It is a popular piece. Other than the lights, pretty much the main complaint you hear about is the size. It is huge, but how can anyone argue with substantial, functional pieces like that?
> 
> I do love the school bus, but then again, I was a teacher for a few years. Looking at it reminds me of my "little monsters" from way back, and I'm not talking about Gaga's!


I love the train but I hardly light it up. Some of these pieces are so fragile that if you breathe on them they will break.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm about to head off too. Need to finish watching the last few minutes of Deadliest Catch The Bait, and then I'm gone!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I love the train but I hardly light it up. Some of these pieces are so fragile that if you breathe on them they will break.


I admit, when I held it in the store, I was scared I would break it right then and there. That was one huge hunk of ceramic in my arms, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I tell you what, if these crab fishermen can survive the Bering Sea, all I can say about the Boney Preview Party is: BRING IT!!! (and, yes, I'm shouting  )


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I tell you what, if these crab fishermen can survive the Bering Sea, all I can say about the Boney Preview Party is: BRING IT!!! (and, yes, I'm shouting  )


We need epic music as we all run into the store! And slo-mo wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I know what you mean....I am not a teacher but haven't always enjoyed school, LOL. I have liked certain parts though, which may warrant me getting it!


If you think you may love it, I would recommend getting it, redsea. There are a million reasons why someone would want the school bus. Just think of all the Boney lovers with school age children out there!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> We need epic music as we all run into the store! And slo-mo wouldn't hurt either.


I vote for "Chariots of Fire," LOL!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you think you may love it, I would recommend getting it, redsea. There are a million reasons why someone would want the school bus. Just think of all the Boney lovers with school age children!


It is definitely a cute, cute item! I think I will definitely put it on the list if I get the chance to order online. That and WTD!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> It is definitely a cute, cute item! I think I will definitely put it on the list if I get the chance to order online. That and WTD!


You are learning, young grasshopper.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, guys, goodnight! Need sleepy for Boneytime! Woohoo!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You are learning, young grasshopper.


IKR! WTD! LOL  (I went a little crazy there!)


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, guys, goodnight! Need sleepy for Boneytime! Woohoo!


Goodnight! Don't let the Boney Bugs bite!


----------



## weenbaby

You mean to tell me that no one has posted since 11:30?


----------



## sanura03

No coupon yet


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> No coupon yet


I noticed a lot of times YC sends coupons between 6-8 AM. There is still hope!


----------



## gloomycatt

Maybe they should send them at midnight so we night owls can have something to talk about!!!


----------



## myerman82

Are you waiting for a coupon to arrive tonight? LOL


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> Maybe they should send them at midnight so we night owls can have something to talk about!!!


Really! C'mon Yankee!


----------



## gloomycatt

Yes I would love to see the coupon arrive tonight!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Jesus, you guys are killing me with the 100+ posts everyday! It takes me forever to catch up. I guess that means we are all still excited about Saturday. I feel good about a coupon! I say it is coming in our emails at 9:08 am est this morning.


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Jesus, you guys are killing me with the 100+ posts everyday! It takes me forever to catch up. I guess that means we are all still excited about Saturday. I feel good about a coupon! I say it is coming in our emails at 9:08 am est this morning.


Ooh, should we take bets? Price is Right rules? Then I'm going with 9:09 am  

Anywho, it's aaaaaalmost 3 am here, so I'm giving up and going to sleep. Night, Boney family!


----------



## myerman82

Why am I up so early looking for a coupon. LOL I already gave up hope.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Why am I up so early looking for a coupon. LOL I already gave up hope.


I haven't been to sleep yet :/


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just got a "Your 20% off coupon is waiting" email from BB&B...Dang it Yankee!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

You have got to be kidding me!

Really, Yankee!!! $#!&£#&#&


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I'm going to bed now...ugh so disgusted with how Yankee is handling things this year!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Btb...Loving the Witch boots! Not loving DDG!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I noticed a lot of times YC sends coupons between 6-8 AM. There is still hope!


And redsea wins the bet!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Oh, and thanks a lot myerman. I was so bored waiting for coupons I finally gave in and started looking at Funko pop. Now I want!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, Boney Lovers! 

YC can kiss my southern grits. Grumpy Cat is LOVING them right about now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And if I get one more e-mail from BABW about SELECT candles being on sale for $12, I'm gonna scream, LOL.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Good Morning Pumpkin! Haha, they can kiss a lot more than Grits!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Good Morning Pumpkin! Haha, they can kiss a lot more than Grits!


Oh, yea. That was the nice version, LOL. Off to get coffee. If that e-mail was YC's idea of excitement, then they've been sniffing their own candles too long.


----------



## DarkSecret

Jezebel_Boo said:


> You have got to be kidding me!
> 
> Really, Yankee!!! $#!&£#&#&
> View attachment 205767
> View attachment 205768
> View attachment 205769



Thank you for my first look at Drop Dead Gorgeous! Must Have!


----------



## witchyone

Well that sucks. What are the odds of them emailing about this for a third time?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you for my first look at Drop Dead Gorgeous! Must Have!


I have to say I'm not a fan...Although that might change when I see her in person!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

As for the witch's boots:

These boots were made for walkin' (all over our customers), and that's just what they'll do (on Saturday). Are you ready boots? Start walkin'!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> As for the witch's boots:
> 
> These boots were made for walkin' (all over our customers), and that's just what they'll do (on Saturday). Are you ready boots? Start walkin'! [/QUOTE
> 
> Or you can change the last line to: Are you ready Boney Lovers? Bend Over!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ugh! They did it again! I checked my email before I checked on here and I had my hopes high until I scrawled to the bottom again. What is going on YC?  The email actually does seem pretty rude considering everyone has been asking for a usable coupon for Saturday.

On the up side, I may be able to cross Drop Dead Gorgeous off my list after seeing it. It depends on what the bottom of her dress looks like. She kind of reminds me of Cruella DeVille!

And I love those witch boots! I actually think this witch collection is going to be getting more of my money than the Boneys this year.


----------



## DarkSecret

Honestly, I don't think there is going to be a money off coupon for Saturday. I think YC is just playing us. Now I know what a fish on a hook goes through, or a mouse who is being played with by a cat. I've got to come up with a plan of action for Saturday if they don't start selling online until that day. Thankfully there usually is only about 10 people in line at my store, at least there has been the last couple of years. Of course, that could change. My manager has already told me there are only 2 cabs. So in order to get one I have to be at the front of the line.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Unfortunately I think you're right, they are playing us. I don't really have any hope for a money off coupon this weekend.

Without knowing what I want and all of this talk of limited stock, it's making me nervous about getting what I want (when I figure out what I want!). Being at the front of the line is starting to look imperative at this point. 

I hope you get a cab! I'll be sending positive Boney vibes your way Saturday lol.


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> Unfortunately I think you're right, they are playing us. I don't really have any hope for a money off coupon this weekend.
> 
> Without knowing what I want and all of this talk of limited stock, it's making me nervous about getting what I want (when I figure out what I want!). Being at the front of the line is starting to look imperative at this point.
> 
> I hope you get a cab! I'll be sending positive Boney vibes your way Saturday lol.


Thank you! I am going to need all the help I can get. I sure don't like going in blind. There will be no time for looking anything over. I just gotta grab! Once I have a full basket I'll look everything over and decide what I'm going to buy. I can't buy everything, like everyone else I'm on a budget. I mean I got bills to pay!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think that's a strategy a lot of people will have to use because we're all going into this blind. I'm still holding out hope that they'll put the Boneys online Friday night so I can purchase the ones I really want at home before I go to the party. The ones I'm on the fence about I can snatch up in my basket and get a good look at before making a decision. I hope nobody pays attention to the witch accessories so I can grab some of those too!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Yawn to this morning's latest tease email.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lol, YC.... get it together! Give up the coupon NOW!! lololol! 

But, excited Boneys are almost hereeeeeeeeeeee yayyyyy!!! WOOHOOO!!!! 

Drop Drag Gorgeous.


----------



## redsea

Good morning everyone! DDG seems nice, but I don't think I will be purchasing her. I am glad we got to see one of the pieces though!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lol drag indeed! People on BBL really seem to like her, maybe she's going to be a big seller?

BBL says her dress is cool and she's standing next to a tombstone, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I won't be picking this one up.


----------



## happythenjaded

Off to work-- have fun everyone ! I'll catch up in 9 hours...lololololol..


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> I think that's a strategy a lot of people will have to use because we're all going into this blind. I'm still holding out hope that they'll put the Boneys online Friday night so I can purchase the ones I really want at home before I go to the party. The ones I'm on the fence about I can snatch up in my basket and get a good look at before making a decision. I hope nobody pays attention to the witch accessories so I can grab some of those too!


Yep, I'll be looking for them online also tomorrow morning or afternoon. Thankfully my supervisor is off tomorrow and I can check the website all day if I have to. I think that will be my plan too, buy what I must have and then check out the store. I bought some of the other lines too last year. My store did make it a fun day, they dressed up and made cupcakes. I just don't like the way YC is doing things this year. Especially with no good coupon, they really are pushing candles, well they are Yankee Candle so I guess I can't fault them for that. HaHa


----------



## myerman82

NO money off coupon, just a stupid buy 2 get one free candle coupon with a picture of RuPaul Boney....I mean Drop Dead Gorgeous. Could they have chosen one with a better paint job at least.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Good morning everyone! DDG seems nice, but I don't think I will be purchasing her. I am glad we got to see one of the pieces though!


After all we've been through your not going to get RuPaul Boney????


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> NO money off coupon, just a stupid buy 2 get one free candle coupon with a picture of RuPaul Boney....I mean Drop Dead Gorgeous. Could they have chosen one with a better paint job at least.


That's a good point... if that's the best one they could select for a promotional photo I wonder what the rest of them look like??

People on YC's FB page are tearing each other apart! People are arguing about the early release of Halloween merchandise, whether or not YC is being too secretive, that people shouldn't complain about no coupons.... If this is any indication of how the stores are going to be on Saturday, it's going to be nuts!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I can see where there would be mixed reviews on DDG, but I am IN LOVE with her. Draggish or no, I have long, wavy red hair, and if I were a Boney, I would hope I were that sexy!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> Good morning everyone! DDG seems nice, but I don't think I will be purchasing her. I am glad we got to see one of the pieces though!


Good morning redsea! I'm with you on DDG.


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Off to work-- have fun everyone ! I'll catch up in 9 hours...lololololol..


Have a good one, my supervisor is due in any minute, and I'll have to actually do some work. It's been tough this week, my mind has been on the bunch and Saturday's preview. I want to hear everyone's strrategies for this weekend. I'll check back this evening.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> That's a good point... if that's the best one they could select for a promotional photo I wonder what the rest of them look like??
> 
> People on YC's FB page are tearing each other apart! People are arguing about the early release of Halloween merchandise, whether or not YC is being too secretive, that people shouldn't complain about no coupons.... If this is any indication of how the stores are going to be on Saturday, it's going to be nuts!!!


I for one can handle it. I have done the true Black Friday, in electronics stores. I have seen and heard it all. Yeah, these are breakables, so there could be a bit of collateral damage. But, so be it. YC has created the monster!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> That's a good point... if that's the best one they could select for a promotional photo I wonder what the rest of them look like??
> 
> People on YC's FB page are tearing each other apart! People are arguing about the early release of Halloween merchandise, whether or not YC is being too secretive, that people shouldn't complain about no coupons.... If this is any indication of how the stores are going to be on Saturday, it's going to be nuts!!!


Very, very sloppy on Yankee Candles part. First they choose the bus driver with only one eye for the catalog photo and then we get Ru...I mean DDG with a bad paint job as a promo picture. Looks like quality with be the same as last year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, there sure is a lot of hatin' going on with DDG! I thought everyone would love her! Oh, well. To each their bone (or Boney, LOL)!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I can see where there would be mixed reviews on DDG, but I am IN LOVE with her. Draggish or no, I have long, wavy red hair, and if I were a Boney, I would hope I were that sexy!


Finally someone who is with me. Bring on the cars, shes got some drag racing to do.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Very, very sloppy on Yankee Candles part. First they choose the bus driver with only one eye for the catalog photo and then we get Ru...I mean DDG with a bad paint job as a promo picture. Looks like quality with be the same as last year.


That's why I'm ordering two of my "must have" pieces online. I am trying to prevent a fiasco, as I am very leery of their quality control. Actually, I don't think YC has a quality control department.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lol Pumpkin Muffin, good point! If you can get through a true Black Friday, this may be a little easier. 

However one year when BB were at the front of the store and I was one of the first people in, I grabbed what I wanted really fast and turned around to find that I was wedged in between the table and the window and had no chance getting out as there were 20 people around me. It's a wonder there's not more breaking going on, although there may be this Saturday with this blind frenzy they're creating!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Finally someone who is with me. Bring on the cars, shes got some drag racing to do.


He he! Can't wait!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Spookywolf said:


> Hello all,
> I just found out about a new rewards program offered by Yankee Candle. This will definitely come in handy when we buy all our Boneys this year. You get $5.00 vouchers for each 10,000 points you earn. Since most of us go bonkers on Boney buying, this could add up.
> 
> You can check it out here...
> 
> http://www.ycrewards.com


"bonkers on Boney buying..." I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Lol Pumpkin Muffin, good point! If you can get through a true Black Friday, this may be a little easier.
> 
> However one year when BB were at the front of the store and I was one of the first people in, I grabbed what I wanted really fast and turned around to find that I was wedged in between the table and the window and had no chance getting out as there were 20 people around me. It's a wonder there's not more breaking going on, although there may be this Saturday with this blind frenzy they're creating!


Don't get me wrong. I feel for the customers. I, for one, like to be able to take my time and look, and pick out the pieces that look the best to me. Not gonna happen Saturday. In fact, my store is so small, I expect them to sell out of most of the good stuff. I will be patient until September; they always get another shipment.

As for breakage, YC asked for it.


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's why I'm ordering two of my "must have" pieces online. I am trying to prevent a fiasco, as I am very leery of their quality control. Actually, I don't think YC has a quality control department.


I usually order two of my must haves also. Just in case one gets broken I can always give the second one to my daughter. I don't want to take a chance of not getting it at all.


----------



## witchyone

I'm picturing YC is going to look a lot like the old, amazing game show Supermarket Sweep where everyone runs in and starts blindly grabbing and tossing into baskets, only in this case it'll be Boneys instead of frozen turkeys.


----------



## myerman82

I think that a lot of people were hoping that DDG boney bunch would be a Victorian looking piece. That might be why many are turned off by her. The one thing I have to say is she does look very fragile in the arms. I think this is one piece that either your going to love or hate.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I think that a lot of people were hoping that DDG boney bunch would be a Victorian looking piece. That might be why many are turned off by her. The one thing I have to say is she does look very fragile in the arms. I think this is one piece that either your going to love or hate.


I bet that at least half of the people on here who don't like her right now will change their minds.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I bet that at least half of the people on here who don't like her right now will change their minds.


Either you have been spending too much time under the shady tree LOLOL or it's because she will sell out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For whatever reason it seems that YC has gotten away permanently from the Victorian look. But, their Spellbound Collection (or whatever they are calling it) looks to be more classical in nature. The two would have complemented each other so well this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Either you have been spending too much time under the shady tree LOLOL or it's because she will sell out.


LOL! I never thought about #2. But then again, everyone wants something more, when they can't get their hands on it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! I never thought about #2. But then again, everyone wants something more, when they can't get their hands on it!


Great minds do think a like.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

But I say, if she isn't popular, more for me! I'll just buy up more of them on clearance, and have a Drop Drag Gorgeous show will all of them! They will all be winners!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just can't wait to have it and the WTD piece. I need the piece of the couple in bed too. Already have the organ player. These Boneys are going to be getting more action than I do, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> But I say, if she isn't popular, more for me! I'll just buy up more of them on clearance, and have a Drop Drag Gorgeous show will all of them! They will all be winners!


More for me too!! It means all my friends will be waving checkered flags on Christmas rather they want to or not. LOLOLOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I was hoping she'd be more Victorian. She really does remind me of Cruella if she decided to lose the fur coat to go to a cocktail party.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think she's ugly, frankly. No charm whatsoever. I won't be buying her.

I, too, wish they'd return to the more victorian/edwardian look.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think she's ugly, frankly. No charm whatsoever. I won't be buying her.
> 
> I, too, wish they'd return to the more victorian/edwardian look.


I feel exactly the same way about wishing they'd return to that look. I think that's why I like the witch pieces so much because those boots have a Victorian look to them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was hoping she'd be more Victorian. She really does remind me of Cruella if she decided to lose the fur coat to go to a cocktail party.


Speaking of Disney Villains, wouldn't a Maleficent inspired Boney be off the hook, or what?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was hoping she'd be more Victorian. She really does remind me of Cruella if she decided to lose the fur coat to go to a cocktail party.


then we all need to post on YC's facebook page that we want more Victorian pieces!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of Disney Villains, wouldn't a Maleficent inspired Boney be off the hook, or what?


there are SO many great ways they could go with this..more fairy tales, classic monsters, ...but noooooo...they give us Prom Queens and Runway Models and a kennel full of dogs and cats.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Either you have been spending too much time under the shady tree LOLOL or it's because she will sell out.


I think I need to take cover now.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Yes! A Maleficent Boney or other Disney characters and villains would be amazing!

I really think they should get into fairy tales and monsters, it would be a lot better than some of the more modern themes of late. Frank and Bone White were on the right path... Why did they stray? lol


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> After all we've been through your not going to get RuPaul Boney????


LOL, there are others that I think may take priority over her.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Good morning redsea! I'm with you on DDG.


Hello Jezebel!


----------



## mdna2014

i actually like her


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> LOL, there are others that I think may take priority over her.


I completely understand.  I would like to see more classic themes too but it's seems Yankee only throws us as bone (no pun intended) everyone once in a while. Boney and Clyde seems like it may be a classic piece but it's a car piece and this year they may be overdoing it with the cars.


----------



## myerman82

mdna2014 said:


> i actually like her


 At first I too was expecting something similar to what they gave us in 2008 or 2009 but then she grew on me. She's not Victorian but like I said earlier, they seem to be doing away with that theme. Boney Bunches come from all eras.


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> You have got to be kidding me!
> 
> Really, Yankee!!! $#!&£#&#&
> View attachment 205767
> View attachment 205768
> View attachment 205769


Hmmm, have to say I am disappointed with the piece In the pic. Drag Queen Boney????


----------



## CandyCornWitch

She may grow on me too, you never know! I was hesitant about Ghoul Bus at first but now I'm fairly sure that's going to be purchased in an online order....


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch said:


> She may grow on me too, you never know! I was hesitant about Ghoul Bus at first but now I'm fairly sure that's going to be purchased in an online order....


I definitely know what you mean. For me, things grow on me the more and more I see and think about them!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

This was on BBL

"My friend just got the $20 off $45.00 coupon!!!! Still waiting on mine but this makes Saturday less stressful. "


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> This was on BBL
> 
> "My friend just got the $20 off $45.00 coupon!!!! Still waiting on mine but this makes Saturday less stressful. "


Still waiting, but YAY!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

If that's an internet troll, I shall hunt it down and choke it with a bacon candle.

Don't play with my heart like that!


----------



## redsea

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> This was on BBL
> 
> "My friend just got the $20 off $45.00 coupon!!!! Still waiting on mine but this makes Saturday less stressful. "


Please let this be real!!


----------



## myerman82

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> This was on BBL
> 
> "My friend just got the $20 off $45.00 coupon!!!! Still waiting on mine but this makes Saturday less stressful. "


Lucky friend, we got the buy 2 get 1 free coupon. LOL Yankee candle, you should have added that coupon to that email. It would have ticked off a less people. Now they have no choice but to blame it all on DDG.


----------



## Lucy08

Myerman, you kill me!!! I cannot unsee RuPaul now!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Lucky friend, we got the buy 2 get 1 free coupon. LOL Yankee candle, you should have added that coupon to that email. It would have ticked off a less people. Now they have no choice but to blame it all on DDG.


LOL! I haven't received a coupon yet at all from YC. I'll let you guys know when I do!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Myerman, you kill me!!! I cannot unsee RuPaul now!!!!


Like I said days ago, once you see it, you can't unsee it. LOL I won't talk about what's going on with WTD. People need to figure it out themselves. LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I went to look at the BBL Facebook page and they are saying it's the $20 off of $45 coupon from last year...Booo


----------



## myerman82

Funniest thing just happen. I was checking my e-mail to see if Yankee Candle had a change of heart and sent a money off coupon. Instead I got a B&BW email that said "Zero. Zip. Nada" Yep, that pretty much sums up what Yankee Candle is doing this year. LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I just got an email from the Yankee Candle Scent Forum. I filled out the survey and as a thank you got a buy 1 get 1 free candle coupon. Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> If that's an internet troll, I shall hunt it down and choke it with a bacon candle.
> 
> Don't play with my heart like that!


Well, Mrs. F. You might wanna find that bacon candle. The coupon was from LAST year. Ugh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I just got an email from the Yankee Candle Scent Forum. I filled out the survey and as a thank you got a buy 1 get 1 free candle coupon. Close, but no cigar.


Still, I would use that coupon, on Ghostly Treats, LOL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Still, I would use that coupon, on Ghostly Treats, LOL!


I would too, but alas, looked at the fine print and it's for a _large_ tumbler or jar. Isn't Ghostly Treats only a medium? Curses, foiled again! lol


----------



## Spookywolf

mdna2014 said:


> i actually like her


I do too. She's not victorian, which I agree I really prefer & was drawn to in the first place, but she's a fun piece. But this is the joy of the BB isn't it? We all don't have to like the same pieces. Some of us like the bride stuff, some the baby stuff, but it's all good. There are no bad BB choices for collectors, just whatever is personal and fun for you. Can't wait to see everything on Saturday and hear what everyone gets!  Now I'm gonna go burn a Pumpkin swirl candle and chant for coupons some more....apparently the first chant with witch's brew only brought candle coupons!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

WWW I don't care for her either. I didn't want to say anything mean, but she looks like a bar skank..  LOL

I like the witchy victorian looking ones. And I still don't get why they still bother with flocking anymore. Maybe this year they did away with it, but it just overall sucks. I will go to the party for sure to get the candy dish (unless they have it online, in that case I will buy online). I am only getting a few pieces this year. Have too much already just sitting in boxes to go crazy.




wickedwillingwench said:


> i think she's ugly, frankly. No charm whatsoever. I won't be buying her.
> 
> I, too, wish they'd return to the more victorian/edwardian look.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I would too, but alas, looked at the fine print and it's for a _large_ tumbler or jar. Isn't Ghostly Treats only a medium? Curses, foiled again! lol


D'oh! Curse You Yankee Candle!!! *fists pumping*


----------



## myerman82

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> This was on BBL
> 
> "My friend just got the $20 off $45.00 coupon!!!! Still waiting on mine but this makes Saturday less stressful. "


Why would Yankee Candle send her a expired coupon???  She should know by now that when you go digging on Google you only get disappointed. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wednesdayaddams said:


> WWW I don't care for her either. I didn't want to say anything mean, but she looks like a bar skank..  LOL
> 
> I like the witchy victorian looking ones. And I still don't get why they still bother with flocking anymore. Maybe this year they did away with it, but it just overall sucks. I will go to the party for sure to get the candy dish (unless they have it online, in that case I will buy online). I am only getting a few pieces this year. Have too much already just sitting in boxes to go crazy.


Well, then. Since I LOVE DDG, I guess I like my Boney women like I like my real women. SKANKY!!! He he!


----------



## Lucy08

wednesdayaddams said:


> WWW I don't care for her either. I didn't want to say anything mean, but she looks like a bar skank..  LOL
> 
> I like the witchy victorian looking ones. And I still don't get why they still bother with flocking anymore. Maybe this year they did away with it, but it just overall sucks. I will go to the party for sure to get the candy dish (unless they have it online, in that case I will buy online). I am only getting a few pieces this year. Have too much already just sitting in boxes to go crazy.


I don't care for the paint job on her hand, it just looks off. Never know, she may be better in person! Slowly I am crossing stuff off my list. My list has gone from 4 to now 2. I may not need that coupon!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Seriously, I LOVE the Victorian/Edwardian period, and I purchase things all the time from Europe for my collections. It is true that the feel of that era cannot be replaced or truly duplicated. I must have lived another life back in those times. *sigh*

However, living in the 21st century makes things a bit different. Okay, DDG isn't classy, but tell me. In an age where "twerk" is now a part of the vernacular, exactly what IS classy?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lol everyone on here cracks me up! I hope poor DDG doesn't hear any of the descriptions we use for her. 

It would have been nice for that survey coupon to be any candle because I do really want to try Ghostly Treats and I also wanted to get the Pure Radiance Ginger Pumpkin candle because it smells good and the witch accessories look like they're made for the Pure Radiance collection. Come on YC, throw us a Bone here!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Lol everyone on here cracks me up! I hope poor DDG doesn't hear any of the descriptions we use for her.


She'll have the last laugh once she's sold out.  Never underestimate her fan base. LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Seriously, I LOVE the Victorian/Edwardian period, and I purchase things all the time from Europe for my collections. It is true that the feel of that era cannot be replaced or truly duplicated. I must have lived another life back in those times. *sigh*


then tell YC on their facebook page! I did. Maybe if enough of us post it they will listen because it means $$$$ for them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Ooh! I found a special YC coupon on BBL! I'm sure NO ONE ELSE has it! (this is sarcasm)   
[ATTA CH=CONFIG]205777[/ATTACH]


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ooh! I found a special YC coupon on BBL! I'm sure NO ONE ELSE has it! (this is sarcasm)
> [ATTA CH=CONFIG]205777[/ATTACH]


Time to light a bacon candle and sacrifice that coupon. If Yankee sees we are desperate enough they may give up a good coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Time to light a bacon candle and sacrifice that coupon. If Yankee sees we are desperate enough they may give up a good coupon.


Lighting that bacon candle is, in itself, a sign of true desperation, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lighting that bacon candle is, in itself, a sign of true desperation, LOL.


I remember when the Thanksgiving Dinner candle came by and Yankee Candle wrote something like "An inviting memory of sitting around the table during Thanksgiving" Really my dinners never smelled that bad. LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Someone on BBL mentioned buying everything they wanted at the preview party and then coming back when there's a coupon to return it and rebuy it with the coupon. Does YC do that? I know some stores aren't that happy about doing that.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> Someone on BBL mentioned buying everything they wanted at the preview party and then coming back when there's a coupon to return it and rebuy it with the coupon. Does YC do that? I know some stores aren't that happy about doing that.


not after they read THAT post...lol. What kinda moron would actually post that???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Someone on BBL mentioned buying everything they wanted at the preview party and then coming back when there's a coupon to return it and rebuy it with the coupon. Does YC do that? I know some stores aren't that happy about doing that.


The stores may not like it, but YC has a liberal return policy. In a nutshell, yes, they do that.


----------



## witchyone

I think the DDG in the email might also be a little cross-eyed, which isn't helping her case much. She's either a drag queen or a wasted cougar at a bar attempting to smile saucily, but I love her anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Of course, it it gets abused too much, that return policy will go bye-bye. We know people do it; they probably just shouldn't post that they are PLANNING to do it, LOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

lol yeah it looks like a lush housewife of orange county to me


----------



## CandyCornWitch

When I worked retail I know we usually did that but gave the customer a little grief and mentioned that we'd do that for them just the one time. I think a lot of stores bend to customers because they don't want to have that person call corporate. But, if this is how YC wants to roll this year, they've got to be ready for that. It's going to hurt the store's conversion for the day if people are just coming in for returns and aren't actually buying anything.

Haha, witchyone, she totally is! She's a cougar winking at those younger Boney guys, probably the football player.


----------



## Kitty

Eye Phone talking to DDG who's standing on street corner when Boney & Clyde racing by having just robbed Dead Inn Hotel. They swerved to miss the Ghoul Bus as the Taxi crashed into the Pet Cemetery where the Horse Hearse, Skeleton Hearse & Motorcycle led the funeral procession. Six Feet Under was buying the Coffin Guy. It was a small funeral, and being a womanizer , Umbrella Lady, Spider Lady, Mother with Baby & Gothic Farmer were in attendance. Organ Player played & Pelvis sang. The Grim Reaper finally had its revenge. Film at 11.


----------



## witchyone

CandyCornWitch said:


> When I worked retail I know we usually did that but gave the customer a little grief and mentioned that we'd do that for them just the one time. I think a lot of stores bend to customers because they don't want to have that person call corporate. But, if this is how YC wants to roll this year, they've got to be ready for that. It's going to hurt the store's conversion for the day if people are just coming in for returns and aren't actually buying anything.
> 
> Haha, witchyone, she totally is! She's a cougar winking at those younger Boney guys, probably the football player.


Ha ha ha, I am definitely putting her together with some of the guys! Who knows, maybe she's attempting to flirt with the Headless Farmer? His brother has that wagon filled with pumpkins, so you know he's got family money.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Eye Phone talking to DDG who's standing on street corner when Boney & Clyde racing by having just robbed Dead Inn Hotel. They swerved to miss the Ghoul Bus as the Taxi crashed into the Pet Cemetery where the Horse Hearse, Skeleton Hearse & Motorcycle led the funeral procession. Six Feet Under was buying the Coffin Guy. It was a small funeral, and being a womanizer , Umbrella Lady, Spider Lady, Mother with Baby, Gothic Farmer were in attendance. Organ Player played & Pelvis sang. The Grim Reaper finally had its revenge. Film at 11.


How creative, let's write a Boney book!


----------



## witchyone

Kitty said:


> Eye Phone talking to DDG who's standing on street corner when Boney & Clyde racing by having just robbed Dead Inn Hotel. They swerved to miss the Ghoul Bus as the Taxi crashed into the Pet Cemetery where the Horse Hearse, Skeleton Hearse & Motorcycle led the funeral procession. Six Feet Under was buying the Coffin Guy. It was a small funeral, and being a womanizer , Umbrella Lady, Spider Lady, Mother with Baby & Gothic Farmer were in attendance. Organ Player played & Pelvis sang. The Grim Reaper finally had its revenge. Film at 11.


This is hilarious!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Eye Phone talking to DDG who's standing on street corner when Boney & Clyde racing by having just robbed Dead Inn Hotel. They swerved to miss the Ghoul Bus as the Taxi crashed into the Pet Cemetery where the Horse Hearse, Skeleton Hearse & Motorcycle led the funeral procession. Six Feet Under was buying the Coffin Guy. It was a small funeral, and being a womanizer , Umbrella Lady, Spider Lady, Mother with Baby & Gothic Farmer were in attendance. Organ Player played & Pelvis sang. The Grim Reaper finally had its revenge. Film at 11.


Best. Post. EVER! Now, I would LOVE to see THAT!


----------



## redsea

OMG, I meant to say write, not right! Trust me, I know how to spell, lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> OMG, I meant to say write, not right! Trust me, I know how to spell, lol!


Redsea, have you been drinking from the same goblet as Drop Drag Gorgeous? JK


----------



## myerman82

Honestly, it would be way too much work for me to buy all my Boney Bunches just to lug them back to the store to return them and re-buy them. I would be afraid of breakage and the cashier accidentally breaking them when she rings them up again. I don't know if you can just go back to the store with your receipt but a lot of stores want you to psychically bring the items back that your planing to return and buy again. I remember last year when I bought my nephew a toy from Toys-r-us and a few weeks later it went on sale much cheaper. I didn't have the toy on me anymore but I had my receipt. I asked if I could just get the different back or credited and they said I had to bring the toy back with me when I get a price difference. No big deal. He was enjoying his toy and I wasn't about to take it from him just to get a price difference. I just think it is way too much work to bring all your Boney Bunches back just to use coupons.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, have you been drinking from the same goblet as Drop Drag Gorgeous? JK


No, I just had some Gatorade this morning! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

CandyCornWitch said:


> When I worked retail I know we usually did that but gave the customer a little grief and mentioned that we'd do that for them just the one time. I think a lot of stores bend to customers because they don't want to have that person call corporate. But, if this is how YC wants to roll this year, they've got to be ready for that. It's going to hurt the store's conversion for the day if people are just coming in for returns and aren't actually buying anything.
> 
> Haha, witchyone, she totally is! She's a cougar winking at those younger Boney guys, probably the football player.


The only problem this time is what about the candy dish. When you return the items there is a one day promotional dish in the mix. Probably why yankee did it that way.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> The only problem this time is what about the candy dish. When you return the items there is a one day promotional dish in the mix. Probably why yankee did it that way.


If you find yourself in that position, just ask for store credit.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you find yourself in that position, just ask for store credit.


I won't go through that hassle. I'm just throwing it out there whenever there is a promotional or one day item in the mix with your receipt it changes the return. There was a minimum purchase for that one day. I doubt you'd be able to return all the items minus the dish. It's how the stores would get around that.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> lol yeah it looks like a lush housewife of orange county to me


Maybe next year we can get a Peg Bundy one. Sitting on the couch eating Bon bons.


----------



## sanura03

From the BBL FB page:

"Called Yankee and they said the only piece u won't be able to get online on Saturday is the candy dish. They also said all boneys will be out by September 17th."

FFFUUUUUUUUUUU....dge

(Only, I didn't say fudge.)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> From the BBL FB page:
> 
> "Called Yankee and they said the only piece u won't be able to get online on Saturday is the candy dish. They also said all boneys will be out by September 17th."
> 
> FFFUUUUUUUUUUU....dge
> 
> (Only, I didn't say fudge.)


Wow, the candy dish isn't going to be available online? Oh, I hope that isn't true! It could be pouring here Saturday, and I have to drive an hour to the nearest store. Ugh!

LOVE the Ralphie reference.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> From the BBL FB page:
> 
> "Called Yankee and they said the only piece u won't be able to get online on Saturday is the candy dish. They also said all boneys will be out by September 17th."
> 
> FFFUUUUUUUUUUU....dge
> 
> (Only, I didn't say fudge.)


Someone get the Lifebuoy! I have a feeling some soap poisoning is about to commence.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Someone get the Lifebuoy! I have a feeling some soap poisoning is about to commence.


Don't you hear the violins?


----------



## mdna2014

i wonder if the tax free weekend will apply this year


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> i wonder if the tax free weekend will apply this year


??? Did it ever ???


----------



## mdna2014

here in Florida, yes


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ??? Did it ever ???


yes, here in florida


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> yes, here in florida


Wow, I sure hope so for you, so that you can save some $$$$


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> wow, i sure hope so for you, so that you can save some $$$$


it is a nice touch..let's hope


----------



## myerman82

OK, I sneaked out and went to Yankee Candle. None of my favorites were there but there was a new girl working. I figured she would be nice and boy was I wrong. Is she the daughter of the other lady that works there? I asked if any of my favorites were there (by their names) and she told me no, they don't come in until later. Then I asked if any of them were working the party Saturday. Suddenly she snapped at me WHAT PARTY!!!!!!???? Ummm...the Preview Party???? Ugh YES THEY ARE hold on I will tell you for sure. She goes in back and leave the door open. I lean over the counter to take a peak in back. She comes out and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!???? LOLOLOLOL Ummmm, nothing, I just wanted to see if you had any Christmas stuff yet, can't wait!!!!  I walked out as she grunted. What is in the air today????


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> OK, I sneaked out and went to Yankee Candle. None of my favorites were there but there was a new girl working. I figured she would be nice and boy was I wrong. Is she the daughter of the other lady that works there? I asked if any of my favorites were there (by their names) and she told me no, they don't come in until later. The I asked if any of them were working the party Saturday. Suddenly she snapped at me WHAT PARTY!!!!!!???? Ummm...the Preview Party???? Ugh YES THEY ARE hold on I will tell you for sure. She goes in back and leave the door open. I lean over the counter to take a peak in back. She comes out and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!???? LOLOLOLOL Ummmm, nothing, I just wanted to see if you had any Christmas stuff yet, can't wait!!!!  I walked out aa she grunted. What is in the air today????


Wow. That's pretty intense. She will not last long. Just. Wow. SMH


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow. That's pretty intense. She will not last long. Just. Wow. SMH


On the way out I saw the "On The Tap" (beer candle) and thought, they are still trying to sell this garbage? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> On the way out I saw the "On The Tap" (beer candle) and thought, they are still trying to sell this garbage? LOL


THAT'S the crap they should be hiding in the back. Geesh.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> THAT'S the crap they should be hiding in the back. Geesh.


ON a lighter note, I stopped at B&BW (quit shouting!!!! LOL) and smelled Heirloom Pumpkin OMG......put that thing on sale already!!!! MUST HAVE!!!! (stop shouting!!!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> ON a lighter note, I stopped at B&BW (quit shouting!!!! LOL) and smelled Heirloom Pumpkin OMG......put that thing on sale already!!!! MUST HAVE!!!! (stop shouting!!!)


Is it good? Oh joy! I don't know if that is one I would have added on when I get my other pumpkin candles. Now, I just need to have an idea of what Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow smells like! They don't have it online yet, and my nearest store had zero pumpkin anything last weekend.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is it good? Oh joy! I don't know if that is one I would have added on when I get my other pumpkin candles. Now, I just need to have an idea of what Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow smells like! They don't have it online yet, and my nearest store had zero pumpkin anything last weekend.


Well, write them on Facebook and let them know. More Pumpkin means more $$$$.


----------



## boneybabe13

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ON a lighter note, I stopped at B&BW (quit shouting!!!! LOL) and smelled Heirloom Pumpkin OMG......put that thing on sale already!!!! MUST HAVE!!!! (stop shouting!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Is it good? Oh joy! I don't know if that is one I would have added on when I get my other pumpkin candles. Now, I just need to have an idea of what Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow smells like! They don't have it online yet, and my nearest store had zero pumpkin anything last weekend.
Click to expand...

Yesterday my store had mini candle sampler pack of all the new pumpkin smells, they were all kinda nice! There's a few I will get when they are on sale.... There is also a coupon in the box of samplers to get up to five 3 wick candles for $11 from September to December so it can be used when there isn't a sale


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> ON a lighter note, I stopped at B&BW (quit shouting!!!! LOL) and smelled Heirloom Pumpkin OMG......put that thing on sale already!!!! MUST HAVE!!!! (stop shouting!!!)


I went in to BBW a couple days and checked out the little sampler box, it was hard to smell them! I'm curious to check out a few once they get their larger candles in. Not they send me coupons or emails either....


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I went in to BBW a couple days and checked out the little sampler box, it was hard to smell them! I'm curious to check out a few once they get their larger candles in. Not they send me coupons or emails either....


Did you happen to remember how much the sampler was?


----------



## boneybabe13

myerman82 said:


> Lucy08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went in to BBW a couple days and checked out the little sampler box, it was hard to smell them! I'm curious to check out a few once they get their larger candles in. Not they send me coupons or emails either....
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to remember how much the sampler was?
Click to expand...

It was $24 for 6 candles and you can use the 20% off that came yesterday


----------



## myerman82

boneybabe13 said:


> It was $24 for 6 candles and you can use the 20% off that came yesterday


A ten off thirty would have worked better but I think at that price I will wait until the next sale it. By the way, the lady who was very nice told me that will be putting more stuff out on Monday and that possibly the candles may go on sale then.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

mdna2014 said:


> here in Florida, yes


I think it did in Va too last year. Double check cause I'm not sure though.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> OK, I sneaked out and went to Yankee Candle. None of my favorites were there but there was a new girl working. I figured she would be nice and boy was I wrong. Is she the daughter of the other lady that works there? I asked if any of my favorites were there (by their names) and she told me no, they don't come in until later. Then I asked if any of them were working the party Saturday. Suddenly she snapped at me WHAT PARTY!!!!!!???? Ummm...the Preview Party???? Ugh YES THEY ARE hold on I will tell you for sure. She goes in back and leave the door open. I lean over the counter to take a peak in back. She comes out and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!???? LOLOLOLOL Ummmm, nothing, I just wanted to see if you had any Christmas stuff yet, can't wait!!!!  I walked out as she grunted. What is in the air today????


Wow, that was so rude! I am sorry about that.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Wow, that was so rude! I am sorry about that.


No need to be sorry. I'm used to it because customer service is very hit or miss at these stores. B&BW is the same way. One day you have a great experience and the next time you walk in there the mood is completely different. This is why I prefer to deal with the people who have constantly shown excellent customer service.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> No need to be sorry. I'm used to it because customer service is very hit or miss at these stores. B&BW is the same way. One day you have a great experience and the next time you walk in there the mood is completely different. This is why I prefer to deal with the people who have constantly shown excellent customer service.


It's easy to see the YC Gestapo quickly turned the poor gal. It probably wasn't too hard. They just locked her in the stockroom, with bacon and beer candles burning, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

We have ways of making you NOT talk, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I don't understand why every year these Preview Parties stress us out. For the last 3 years now it's been the same way. This is suppose to be a fun way to kick off the season. All we are left with are unanswered questions concerning stock and online ordering. I don't get their thinking on how they are handling this.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I don't understand why every year these Preview Parties stress us out. For the last 3 years now it's been the same way. This is suppose to be a fun way to kick off the season. All we are left with are unanswered questions concerning stock and online ordering. I don't get their thinking on how they are handling this.


Hopefully things will be better next year, now that there is a new CEO. The old one probably just wanted his golden parachute, and to get the flock out of there, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hopefully things will be better next year, now that there is a new CEO. The old one probably just wanted his golden parachute, and to get the flock out of there, LOL.


I have noticed that all these CEOs do one thing and that is F up the company, make their millions in the process, and then move on. Look at eBay and their CEO. The only hope we have is when they leave and someone else comes to clean up their mess and hopefully bring things back to normal.


----------



## sanura03

I would like to take this time to thank Yankee Candle, for saving me time and money...


In that they haven't given us a good coupon, so I'm only going to be buying 3 pieces. Savings! And also saving me the 202 mile round trip to the Flagship store.


----------



## Kitty

myerman82 said:


> OK, I sneaked out and went to Yankee Candle. None of my favorites were there but there was a new girl working. I figured she would be nice and boy was I wrong. Is she the daughter of the other lady that works there? I asked if any of my favorites were there (by their names) and she told me no, they don't come in until later. Then I asked if any of them were working the party Saturday. Suddenly she snapped at me WHAT PARTY!!!!!!???? Ummm...the Preview Party???? Ugh YES THEY ARE hold on I will tell you for sure. She goes in back and leave the door open. I lean over the counter to take a peak in back. She comes out and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!???? LOLOLOLOL Ummmm, nothing, I just wanted to see if you had any Christmas stuff yet, can't wait!!!!  I walked out as she grunted. What is in the air today????


Bacon candle


----------



## mdna2014

redsea said:


> Wow, that was so rude! I am sorry about that.


uncalled for. report her!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I have noticed that all these CEOs do one thing and that is F up the company, make their millions in the process, and then move on. Look at eBay and their CEO. The only hope we have is when they leave and someone else comes to clean up their mess and hopefully bring things back to normal.


AMEN (sorry to shout, but I am this time, LOL)!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I would like to take this time to thank Yankee Candle, for saving me time and money...
> 
> 
> In that they haven't given us a good coupon, so I'm only going to be buying 3 pieces. Savings! And also saving me the 202 mile round trip to the Flagship store.


I completely agree. I was going to drive to Williamsburg myself in the beginning. F that. I have three pieces I will be getting regardless, which I will be ordering online. I might drive in Saturday, and I might not. I will get the same welcome at my store, should I trek in on Sunday. Probably better. And, they are not going to have many of any of pieces at the initial launch in my tiny store anyway. Also, if the candy dish isn't available online, and I choose not to drive in, I will work it out later. 

Besides, if I wait until Sunday, I will probably get the best store gossip from my managers from Saturday, LOL.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> OK, I sneaked out and went to Yankee Candle. None of my favorites were there but there was a new girl working. I figured she would be nice and boy was I wrong. Is she the daughter of the other lady that works there? I asked if any of my favorites were there (by their names) and she told me no, they don't come in until later. Then I asked if any of them were working the party Saturday. Suddenly she snapped at me WHAT PARTY!!!!!!???? Ummm...the Preview Party???? Ugh YES THEY ARE hold on I will tell you for sure. She goes in back and leave the door open. I lean over the counter to take a peak in back. She comes out and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!???? LOLOLOLOL Ummmm, nothing, I just wanted to see if you had any Christmas stuff yet, can't wait!!!!  I walked out as she grunted. What is in the air today????


Myerman, I can't believe you got treated like that. The store staff is almost hostile this year in some locations from what I'm reading on here. Yeah, great way to drum up excitement for the sale, YC.


sanura03 said:


> I would like to take this time to thank Yankee Candle, for saving me time and money...
> 
> 
> In that they haven't given us a good coupon, so I'm only going to be buying 3 pieces. Savings! And also saving me the 202 mile round trip to the Flagship store.


Me too, Sanura. Instead of my average 10+ item purchase I'll be cutting down to about 2-3 this year w/o a coupon.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, I can't believe you got treated like that. The store staff is almost hostile this year in some locations from what I'm reading on here. Yeah, great way to drum up excitement for the sale, YC.
> 
> 
> Me too, Sanura. Instead of my average 10+ item purchase I'll be cutting down to about 2-3 this year w/o a coupon.


No coupon means stay home and order online. Sorry, I don't need those pieces that bad. I may go later on and if they have anything else I want I may get more. I'm tired of my store giving an attitude when those three ladies aren't working. Sorry, it's not worth it over something that I can get shipped in a box that can be stored away in.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Just read this comment on BBL: I can't believe they said that u can't get the candy dish online on Saturday. However, she said all the pieces would be available online on September 2nd. Really don't want to wait that long. Hope she is wrong!

Where is this information coming from now? Sigh.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Just read this comment on BBL: I can't believe they said that u can't get the candy dish online on Saturday. However, she said all the pieces would be available online on September 2nd. Really don't want to wait that long. Hope she is wrong!
> 
> Where is this information coming from now? Sigh.


I believe that would be Shawn M.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> OK, I sneaked out and went to Yankee Candle. None of my favorites were there but there was a new girl working. I figured she would be nice and boy was I wrong. Is she the daughter of the other lady that works there? I asked if any of my favorites were there (by their names) and she told me no, they don't come in until later. Then I asked if any of them were working the party Saturday. Suddenly she snapped at me WHAT PARTY!!!!!!???? Ummm...the Preview Party???? Ugh YES THEY ARE hold on I will tell you for sure. She goes in back and leave the door open. I lean over the counter to take a peak in back. She comes out and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!???? LOLOLOLOL Ummmm, nothing, I just wanted to see if you had any Christmas stuff yet, can't wait!!!!  I walked out as she grunted. What is in the air today????


are you KIDDING???? I would have stood right there and called yankee candle customer service and report her *** for talking to me like that. I hope you DO call and report her. No business would tolerate their customers being treated that way.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Shawn M. has a lot of explaining to do. Maybe now he's training YC employees in the art of maintaining Boney secrecy in the stores?


----------



## witchyone

I just started a chat because I'm bored today and got Lindsey W. Sean M. must be on his lunch break. And here's what she had to say: "Please check our site on 8/1 as sometimes we have the preview available early online."


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hey, we're famous....taken from BBL

Emily Gault Agree with the HF drag comment. The peeps over on that forum are hilariously entertaining. I lurk and they crack me up.

7 minutes ago · Like

LOL.


----------



## Spookywolf

All of this stress and drama created by YC has just really taken the zing out of this year's BB release. I agree with Myerman and I wonder if I should even bother to go to the store if there are no coupons. My store mgr is a real sweetheart & I know she'd like to get credit for some of my sales, but I already hate dealing w/crowds & this year might be especially bad w/everyone riled up over no info. I'm not the type to knock somebody down to get a candle accessory. If I do go, I'll be hanging in the back until the fury dies down, then evaluate what remains from the carnage.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> A ten off thirty would have worked better but I think at that price I will wait until the next sale it. By the way, the lady who was very nice told me that will be putting more stuff out on Monday and that possibly the candles may go on sale then.


I thought $24 was a bit much for those tiny candles. I'll wait until they get bigger ones!


----------



## Lucy08

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I think it did in Va too last year. Double check cause I'm not sure though.


Tax free weekend is this weekend in VA but it's only for school supplies.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> hey, we're famous....taken from BBL
> 
> Emily Gault Agree with the HF drag comment. The peeps over on that forum are hilariously entertaining. I lurk and they crack me up.
> 
> 7 minutes ago · Like
> 
> LOL.


We are a super funny bunch!


----------



## Hell Harpy

There's a pic of the card reader....dying to see you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here it is for you guys, from BBL.


----------



## witchyone

I'm surprised whoever took it didn't get his/her phone confiscated and thrown into a room of bacon candles as punishment.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

While it is slow around here, I will make a true confession. Glowing eyes of any kind scare the heck out of me, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> hey, we're famous....taken from BBL
> 
> Emily Gault Agree with the HF drag comment. The peeps over on that forum are hilariously entertaining. I lurk and they crack me up.
> 
> 7 minutes ago · Like
> 
> LOL.



OMG I'm famous...where's my free Boney Bunch Yankee Candle


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Holy cow, pg. 300 already, when I last checked I swear it was on 265. You guys've got the fever for the flavor- namely Boneys 

I thought the red haired Drog Dead Gorgeous was cute, & am gonna try & see if I can get a decent look at her and the Dawn figure tomorrow night once they put the tables out after closing. 

Gotta say, even without a coupon, I'm still really excited & can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> I'm surprised whoever took it didn't get his/her phone confiscated and thrown into a room of bacon candles as punishment.


It was Sean M throwing us a Bone-y


----------



## ninababy100109

So - I see we got some new pics today. The mansion is sorta ridiculous - they took the same EXACT mansion (once again) an stuck a boney cut-out in front (is this really what it's come to?) I do like the red-head tho, or is that a Joan Rivers boney? Still hoping for a good coupie... COUPONS! COUPONS! 20 OFF 45! 20 OFF 45! ...Sean M - I know you can hear me, I know you are watching us - give us the goods!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Ween12amEternal said:


> Holy cow, pg. 300 already, when I last checked I swear it was on 265. You guys've got the fever for the flavor- namely Boneys
> 
> I thought the red haired Drog Dead Gorgeous was cute, & am gonna try & see if I can get a decent look at her and the Dawn figure tomorrow night once they put the tables out after closing.
> 
> Gotta say, even without a coupon, I'm still really excited & can't wait for Saturday!


I'm not normally drawn to jar toppers. But after reading the full description of Dawn, I am intrigued! She is supposed to be a full figure.


----------



## Spookywolf

ninababy100109 said:


> So - I see we got some new pics today. The mansion is sorta ridiculous - they took the same EXACT mansion (once again) an stuck a boney cut-out in front (is this really what it's come to?) I do like the red-head tho, or is that a Joan Rivers boney? Still hoping for a good coupie... COUPONS! COUPONS! 20 OFF 45! 20 OFF 45! ...Sean M - I know you can hear me, I know you are watching us - give us the goods!!!


Joan Rivers!....LOLOL!!


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Lucy08 said:


> Tax free weekend is this weekend in VA but it's only for school supplies.


Oh Boo! Maybe I was thinking of the tax free weekend they do for hurricane supplies at the beginning of the season. Thanks for checking!


----------



## sanura03

From the BBL FB









Why can't I find this!?!?!? Did Sean M see the post and take them off again? We must know!


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> While it is slow around here, I will make a true confession. Glowing eyes of any kind scare the heck out of me, LOL.


It might be the horrific Photoshop job..... makes the whole Boney look like he's radioactive. I use Photoshop at work and I don't think I've ever seen quite as half-*** graphic work for a major company. The decapitated-looking Boney in the curtain....


----------



## redsea

I don't think my store has baskets...how will I grab the Boneys? I can only fit so many in my arms! LOL I will have a family member in the front by the register, and I will shout "CATCH!" and throw them as I get them off the shelves....sound like a plan?


----------



## sanura03

Well, that's hard to read, but basically it says:
< New Arrivals
Halloween Candles
Halloween Accessories 
Halloween Flameless Fragrance


----------



## jess-jess-5556

sanura03 said:


> From the BBL FB
> 
> View attachment 205854
> 
> 
> Why can't I find this!?!?!? Did Sean M see the post and take them off again? We must know!


Switch to "full site" at the bottom. My phone was doing that too.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> From the BBL FB
> 
> View attachment 205854
> 
> 
> Why can't I find this!?!?!? Did Sean M see the post and take them off again? We must know!


OMG OMG! No way!


----------



## sanura03

I can't find them on the non mobile site either though =/ I'm inept haha.


----------



## sanura03

Aaaargh.... Must find.....


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ghostly Treats is online, we're getting warmer! 

If they put them all online tonight while I'm at my horseback riding lesson I'll know that the Boney gods aren't in my favor this year lol.


----------



## witchyone

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ghostly Treats is online, we're getting warmer!
> 
> If they put them all online tonight while I'm at my horseback riding lesson I'll know that the Boney gods aren't in my favor this year lol.


So is Witches' Brew!


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> From the BBL FB
> 
> View attachment 205854
> 
> 
> Why can't I find this!?!?!? Did Sean M see the post and take them off again? We must know!


I can't find it either. Must be the same place our coupon is......


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The Trick Or Treat Swirl Candle looks fun. Type in Candy Corn in the search box.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I also found Candy Corn and the Trick or Treat swirl! I had to type them into their search engine, I didn't find the set up for the Halloween accessories tab yet....


----------



## redsea

Ghostly Treats, Witches' Brew, Candy Corn, Trick or Treat!

Is this new?:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321840


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Type CAT to see the new scent plug!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Ghostly Treats, Witches' Brew, Candy Corn, Trick or Treat!
> 
> Is this new?:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321840


Yeppers. Woot! Woot!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin you beat me to it! 

I really like the trick-or-treater graphics on the candles, very cool!

And if you search Boney it only brings you back to the poorly photoshopped email... lol


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Trick Or Treat Swirl Candle looks fun. Type in Candy Corn in the search box.


I saw that! We love the candy corn tart.


----------



## redsea

We are good investigators! Let's keep digging for stuff!

I love the labels on the candles this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I got another one! Type in Owl Luminary. Not in stock yet, but NICE!


----------



## witchyone

As I was just trolling YC's site, I came across this typo:

"…leaving your home SMALLING fresh, clean and odor-free!" (Sorry, I'm not yelling - just emphasizing their typo.) 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/good-air

Maybe they should spend more time on spellcheck and less time being argumentative over the definition of the word "preview".


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I love that owl! He looks like Owl from Winnie the Pooh. 

I hope this isn't Shawn M updating the YC website and messing with us. "Yep, got all the Halloween candles on there, think I'll call it a day..."


----------



## sanura03

Argh, why are the designs on the jar candles so dang cute this year!? 

And we can't even use their lousy B2G1 on them since they're not large jars =(


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I got another one! Type in Owl Luminary. Not in stock yet, but NICE!


LOVE LOVE THAT!!!!! Yup, I'm shouting but for good reason! I really hope it's new and not something really hold that they never took down.


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> As I was just trolling YC's site, I came across this typo:
> 
> "…leaving your home SMALLING fresh, clean and odor-free!" (Sorry, I'm not yelling - just emphasizing their typo.)
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/good-air
> 
> Maybe they should spend more time on spellcheck and less time being argumentative over the definition of the word "preview".


Bwahahahahahaha! Nice find!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Argh, why are the designs on the jar candles so dang cute this year!?
> 
> And we can't even use their lousy B2G1 on them since they're not large jars =(


My coupon says ALL Jar Candles ANY SIZE ANY FRAGRANCE (I'm not shouting, that's what it looks like on the coupon, LOL)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> LOVE LOVE THAT!!!!! Yup, I'm shouting but for good reason! I really hope it's new and not something really hold that they never took down.


It's new. Just not in stock yet.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's new. Just not in stock yet.



I'm going to NEED that!!!!! Thanks for finding it.


----------



## sanura03

*eye twitch* 
I'm trying to remind myself that I'm reformed and I'm not going to argue on FB anymore
*eye twitch*


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> View attachment 205876
> 
> 
> *eye twitch*
> I'm trying to remind myself that I'm reformed and I'm not going to argue on FB anymore
> *eye twitch*


She need a bacon candle thrown at her.....


----------



## sanura03

OOPS (sorry for yelling.) I failed and responded to her. Back to Boney rehab for me!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

OMG, what a crock of BS. 



sanura03 said:


> View attachment 205876
> 
> 
> *eye twitch*
> I'm trying to remind myself that I'm reformed and I'm not going to argue on FB anymore
> *eye twitch*


----------



## CandyCornWitch

sanura, I saw that too! I'm glad you responded back!  Let's all give YC a pat on the back for arguing what "preview" means, not sending out coupons like they've done every year, and pretty much messing with a holiday tradition and their loyal customer base...


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, what a crock of BS.


Oh it's just Sean M. being Sean M. - that silly lil devil...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

For those interested...I just put one of each of the medium candles in my cart and it accepted the coupon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

not gonna have to have Dying to See You...I'm saving money left and right...lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I has a sad about DDG. She looks like a bulimic wino. The Desperate Housewives boney.


----------



## Spookywolf

I love the owl crackle jar shade!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Me too! I liked the owl crackle candle tray as well.

I feel like we're all running out of steam here lol. We're so close I just wish we'd get more information and pictures!


----------



## Spookywolf

Yowzers! I just checked the YC facebook page and there are some seriously angry people commenting over there and getting very personal about it. This has definitely been the year that YC riled the masses.


----------



## happythenjaded

So. Where's da coupon? LOL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Yowzers! I just checked the YC facebook page and there are some seriously angry people commenting over there and getting very personal about it. This has definitely been the year that YC riled the masses.


I was reading through them too. I really don't get how you can be on Yankee's side through all this. 

Haha I just reread that- not implying you or anyone on here, Spookywolf! Just the crazy people on their FB page...


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> So. Where's da coupon? LOL!


In YC's corporate secret files...bwah-ah-ah!!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was reading through them too. I really don't get how you can be on Yankee's side through all this.
> 
> Haha I just reread that- not implying you or anyone on here, Spookywolf! Just the crazy people on their FB page...


I wonder what YC thinks of some of those comments that are not feeling the love?


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was reading through them too. I really don't get how you can be on Yankee's side through all this.
> 
> Haha I just reread that- not implying you or anyone on here, Spookywolf! Just the crazy people on their FB page...


Nah, didn't take it that way at all. We's good!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> So. Where's da coupon? LOL!


They resent the same darn B2G1 free candle coupon that has been circulating since like, what, January?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> So. Where's da coupon? LOL!



They stuck them inside the bacon candles. You have to buy one and light it if you want the coupon.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> I love the owl crackle jar shade!
> View attachment 205901
> View attachment 205902


This is adorable. I have to have it! I'm gonna be broke lol


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They resent the same darn B2G1 free candle coupon that has been circulating since like, what, January?


That's basically the only coupon they have been sending all year. Make your candles like you used to make them and maybe we might buy some.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That's basically the only coupon they have been sending all year. Make your candles like you used to make them and maybe we might buy some.


Wow, you are on a roll this evening! The truth only hurts if it should!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> This is adorable. I have to have it! I'm gonna be broke lol


LOL, we can stand in the soup line together, Boneybunchlove!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, you are on a roll this evening! The truth only hurts if it should!


I just started my evening shift here LOL


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> They stuck them inside the bacon candles. You have to buy one and light it if you want the coupon.


And then the coupon burns along with the candle while they sit back and laugh at us.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> And then the coupon burns along with the candle while they sit back and laugh at us.


Or, worse, it turns out the coupon is for ANOTHER bacon candle.


----------



## happythenjaded

YC is totally saying "SUCKERSSSS!"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> YC is totally saying "SUCKERSSSS!"


It is forbidden on here for me to say what I want to YC right now.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Or, worse, it turns out the coupon is for ANOTHER bacon candle.


Yes, at the bottom it says "try again"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> YC is totally saying "SUCKERSSSS!"


Happy, why are you shouting at us? You are the only one...


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It is forbidden on here for me to say what I want to YC right now.


After all we been through, nothing is forbidden. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yes, at the bottom it says "try again"


OMG! Sorry, but you are not a winner! Too hilarious! ROFL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Happy, why are you shouting at us? You are the only one...


Yes Happy  I'm gonna PM you and put you in your place.


----------



## sanura03

I like to imagine the guy in charge of the e-mails as a shadowy villain, twirling his villain mustache, laughing his villain laugh, while attaching the B2G1 coupon and hitting 'send.' *bacon and beer candles burn in the background*


----------



## happythenjaded

LOL!!! I just love shouting at those I care about.... DEAL WITH IT !!! ...please. jk jk hehe!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL!!! I just love shouting at those I care about.... DEAL WITH IT !!! ...please. jk jk hehe!!


You know what....your boring!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I switched out the witch's brew candle this morning for a pumpkin swirl (since the last chant brought the wrong coupon!) Been trying the chant this afternoon, but I feel we need to go bigger...hhmmmm what to do, what to do....


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! Sorry, but you are not a winner! Too hilarious! ROFL!


If you lucky you may get the flyer instead "be sure to join us Aug 2 for surprises" LOL


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> That's basically the only coupon they have been sending all year. Make your candles like you used to make them and maybe we might buy some.


I do get buy one get one free coupons in the mail every so often. They are the ones that come on the little plastic cards. About the only time we buy full sized candles anymore.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You know what....your boring!!!!


Thats why you love me.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thats why you love me.


Yes!!! I love you as much as I love DDG


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I do get buy one get one free coupons in the mail every so often. They are the ones that come on the little plastic cards. About the only time we buy full sized candles anymore.


Those coupons I do love. I was hoping that they would at least have that for the preview party. Oh, well. I said last night YC would give us a coupon today. I just didn't know they were going to send out a different version of THE SAME coupon. Ugh.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes!!! I love you as much as I love DDG


LOL oh woww!!! THAAAAAAAAAT MUCH??? 


...CAPS with love.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm finally getting to catch up on all the posts today. I'm loving the new Halloween jars this year! Will definitely buy the ghostly treats in the white jar, too cute!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL oh woww!!! THAAAAAAAAAT MUCH???
> 
> 
> ...CAPS with love.


With my WTD look on my face LOLOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Those coupons I do love. I was hoping that they would at least have that for the preview party. Oh, well. I said last night YC would give us a coupon today. I just didn't know they were going to send out a different version of THE SAME coupon. Ugh.


Were you surprised, they did promise surprises....SURPRISE!!!! same coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Were you surprised, they did promise surprises....SURPRISE!!!! same coupon.


LOL! You and Happy are just too much tonight!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! You and Happy are just too much tonight!


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am just getting so tired of YC's foreplay, with so little reward, LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am just getting so tired of YC's foreplay, with so little reward, LOL.


reminds me of my first husband...except no foreplay. )


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am just getting so tired of YC's foreplay, with so little reward, LOL.


I'm waiting for my WTD reward LOLOL


----------



## Spookywolf

I typed in "gorgeous" in the search on YC's site...and I got a mini amaryllis kit with 1 star. Somebody in the Yankee IT Dept has a twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Lucy08

I got BBW coupons in the mail today, good 8/2-9/4. Free shipping on $25 purchase, 20%off, and free travel size with purchase.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> reminds me of my first husband...except no foreplay. )


LOL! My first husband liked foreplay fine, with underage girls.  See? It could have been worse.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I got BBW coupons in the mail today, good 8/2-9/4. Free shipping on $25 purchase, 20%off, and free travel size with purchase.


They treat us good, Yankee, take notes.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I got BBW coupons in the mail today, good 8/2-9/4. Free shipping on $25 purchase, 20%off, and free travel size with purchase.


Got mine this week too! I'm armed and ready!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Got mine this week too! I'm armed and ready!


Me too, if Yankee sells out of Boney Bunches I'm getting some B&BW candles


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> They treat us good, Yankee, take notes.


I also got Costco coupons, Yankee REALLY take notes!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! My first husband liked foreplay fine, with underage girls.  See? It could have been worse.


YIKES!! Yeah, coulda been...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Me too, if Yankee sells out of Boney Bunches I'm getting some B&BW candles


This is the thing. I have already set aside just about as much for BABW candles as YC's premiere. I cannot live without their fall pumpkin candles, and I am ready when they are available and go on sale. There is no way that YC can get me to deviate from that with a B2G1 free candle coupon. And, with the way things have transpired with the BB this year, it looks as though Overstock, JCP, and BABW will be getting most of my money. 

Up yours, YC, with both of my middle fingers waving at you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> YIKES!! Yeah, coulda been...


I wish I were joking. Gotta laugh to keep from crying...

No worries. That feels like a lifetime ago. His loss!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is the thing. I have already set aside just about as much for BABW candles as YC's premiere. I cannot live without their fall pumpkin candles, and I am ready when they are available and go on sale. There is no way that YC can get me to deviate from that with a B2G1 free candle coupon. And, with the way things have transpired with the BB this year, it looks as though Overstock, JCP, and BABW will be getting most of my money.
> 
> Up yours, YC, with both of my middle fingers waving at you!


I will get Ghostly Treats and the rest of my candles will come from B&BW. At least their candles have a great throw and Heirloom Pumpkin is giving me everything LOL Werk!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I also got Costco coupons, Yankee REALLY take notes!


I have gotten good coupons from pretty much every other place I shop regularly this week. With YC choosing not to release a better one than they have (you still have time to change your minds, YC!), it is no contest. They will get my business, and when YC pulls their head out of their own bacon candle, they can get back to me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wish I were joking. Gotta laugh to keep from crying...
> 
> No worries. That feels like a lifetime ago. His loss!


always is their loss. Mine tried to convince me I'd never do better than him (or find anyone for that matter)...I am married to a doctor now and he is unemployed and homeless. Hmmmmm....I'm glad I didn't follow his stock tips...LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I will get Ghostly Treats and the rest of my candles will come from B&BW. At least their candles have a great throw and Heirloom Pumpkin is giving me everything LOL Werk!!!!!


Yes, I have to know what Ghostly Treats smells like. I am tempted to use the B2G1, to get combination of that one and apple pumpkin. Those are the only scents I will be purchasing from YC this fall. I still have lost of White Christmas from last year for wintertime.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> always is their loss. Mine tried to convince me I'd never do better than him (or find anyone for that matter)...I am married to a doctor now and he is unemployed and homeless. Hmmmmm....I'm glad I didn't follow his stock tips...LOL


cha ching....seriously though congrats on finally finding happiness and showing him.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have gotten good coupons from pretty much every other place I shop regularly this week. With YC choosing not to release a better one than they have (you still have time to change your minds, YC!), it is no contest. They will get my business, and when YC pulls their head out of their own bacon candle, they can get back to me.


Totally agree!!!! They can't keeping raising the prices, lowering quality, not offering coupons and think we wont notice!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Totally agree!!!! They can't keeping raising the prices, lowering quality, not offering coupons and think we wont notice!!!


Lucy, you sound like you are ready to lead your own YC revolt! Darn, I'm out of popcorn!


----------



## redsea

For the record, if I was CEO I would make all Halloween stuff 50% for us all! But alas...I am not, lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, I have to know what Ghostly Treats smells like. I am tempted to use the B2G1, to get combination of that one and apple pumpkin. Those are the only scents I will be purchasing from YC this fall. I still have lost of White Christmas from last year for wintertime.


I'm curious to smell that one, too! I personally would wait until they do a B1G1 or a B2G2 coupon..... I want the candy corn swirl one too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> For the record, if I was CEO I would make all Halloween stuff 50% for us all! But alas...I am not, lol.


I tell you what redsea! For what CEO's make, if they cut this new ladies salary by 10-15 percent, Halloween stuff COULD BE 50% off, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'm curious to smell that one, too! I personally would wait until they do a B1G1 or a B2G2 coupon..... I want the candy corn swirl one too!


Yes, I am hoping for the same deal! And, I meant I have LOTS of WC from last year, LOL. I haven't LOST it (except my mind, of course)!


----------



## redsea

I saw on Yankee's FB that a B2G2 coupon was coming in early September!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Totally agree!!!! They can't keeping raising the prices, lowering quality, not offering coupons and think we wont notice!!!


Last year was that bad, we are fed up. They went a little backwards this year trying to pass off that these pieces are much better quality. You mean to tell me that couldn't choose a bus with a driver that has two eyes or at least poked his eye with a sharpie LOL As for DDG, don't get me started. What is on her dress? That's all I'm saying. LOLOLOL Messy pieces from what Yankee is showing us.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I saw on Yankee's FB that a B2G2 coupon was coming in early September!


More candle coupons??? Do they think the holders will sell themselves?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> cha ching....seriously though congrats on finally finding happiness and showing him.


lol, myerman...no Ka Ching...my immortal beloved is one of them 'noble' doctors...he does nursing home work. Nothing like plastic surgery or cardiology pay but we aren't homeless and we are VERY happy. <3


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> lol, myerman...no Ka Ching...my immortal beloved is one of them 'noble' doctors...he does nursing home work. Nothing like plastic surgery or cardiology pay but we aren't homeless and we are VERY happy. <3


Being happy is always the most important and not being homeless is a huge plus.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Last year was that bad, we are fed up. They went a little backwards this year trying to pass off that these pieces are much better quality. You mean to tell me that couldn't choose a bus with a driver that has two eyes or at least poked his eye with a sharpie LOL As for DDG, don't get me started. What is on her dress? That's all I'm saying. LOLOLOL Messy pieces from what Yankee is showing us.


Do you mean the white stuff?


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Last year was that bad, we are fed up. They went a little backwards this year trying to pass off that these pieces are much better quality. You mean to tell me that couldn't choose a bus with a driver that has two eyes or at least poked his eye with a sharpie LOL As for DDG, don't get me started. What is on her dress? That's all I'm saying. LOLOLOL Messy pieces from what Yankee is showing us.


Yup and this year isn't looking much better at all!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Seriously, it appears the best piece shown in the Halloween collection is the witch boots jar holder. I am very curious to know what that one looks like in person.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I saw on Yankee's FB that a B2G2 coupon was coming in early September!


Then I will wait on that one before buying any candles! Thanks for the recon!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Do you mean the white stuff?



Yes, no comment.... LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yes, no comment.... LOL


Well, at least the dress isn't blue, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

Went up to the mall this evening to my favorite store, at least at this time of year. There were three very nice ladies there including the manager. They couldn't show me the collection. Yes their jobs had been threatened. They did answer all my questions. I asked the manager which was her favorite piece and she said the football player. The other lady described the bird plane as a pterodactyl type thing and she said it was ugly! (She also seemed to think it lights up). The third lady was a new employee and she liked snow white. The manager said again stock was limited, but they would get more in by September. She also said corporate didn't give them a budget for refreshments and she was disappointed by that. The store definitely won't open until 10:00 a.m. She seem to think the entire collection will be online before the party.


----------



## redsea

Yes, I heard it could be online tomorrow, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Last year was that bad, we are fed up. They went a little backwards this year trying to pass off that these pieces are much better quality. You mean to tell me that couldn't choose a bus with a driver that has two eyes or at least poked his eye with a sharpie LOL As for DDG, don't get me started. What is on her dress? That's all I'm saying. LOLOLOL Messy pieces from what Yankee is showing us.


Maybe they meant better quality than last year in that he has at least ONE eye painted on, as opposed to none.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Stalked my store again and since it wasn't busy and the candy dish was in a box behind the register I convinced them to show it to me. It was bigger than I thought. Can't give the dimensions since it was a very quick showing....but at least I got to see it. Not sure how many they have in store but I was glad they at least have some. I thought it was online only.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> Stalked my store again and since it wasn't busy and the candy dish was in a box behind the register I convinced them to show it to me. It was bigger than I thought. Can't give the dimensions since it was a very quick showing....but at least I got to see it. Not sure how many they have in store but I was glad they at least have some. I thought it was online only.


They are saying now that the candy dish is in store only. Glad you got to see it early!


----------



## Lucy08

Hell Harpy said:


> Stalked my store again and since it wasn't busy and the candy dish was in a box behind the register I convinced them to show it to me. It was bigger than I thought. Can't give the dimensions since it was a very quick showing....but at least I got to see it. Not sure how many they have in store but I was glad they at least have some. I thought it was online only.


Did it have the little face inside???


----------



## Hell Harpy

Lucy08 said:


> Did it have the little face inside???


It all happened so fast and then the hooker crammed the lid on right away but I'm pretty sure there wasn't a face inside. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mae

mdna2014 said:


> i actually like her


I liked her until she was called RuPaul and now I'll never be able to get that out of my head. Maybe she will look better in person.


----------



## boneybabe13

Have any of you used the car vent sticks? These are too cute.....


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They are saying now that the candy dish is in store only. Glad you got to see it early!


So I called a few places today and every person said different things. The store manager at my local store said the candy dishes are being sold in stores only to boost sales and that the online sales will start when the stores open. 

I then called customer service and they said the candy jars will be available online and most likely they will start selling online before the stores open. I asked about another coupon and he said rumor had it so keep an eye out. 

Soooo I accomplished absolutely nothing  and nobody knows anything go figure 

On a side note one of the store managers in my area said they get around 50 people and they told them they were opening early at 9 and then the district manager said no they are opening at 10. Can you just imagine all those happy patient customers waiting an extra hour


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> So I called a few places today and every person said different things. The store manager at my local store said the candy dishes are being sold in stores only to boost sales and that the online sales will start when the stores open.
> 
> I then called customer service and they said the candy jars will be available online and most likely they will start selling online before the stores open. I asked about another coupon and he said rumor had it so keep an eye out.
> 
> Soooo I accomplished absolutely nothing  and nobody knows anything go figure
> 
> On a side note one of the store managers in my area said they get around 50 people and they told them they were opening early at 9 and then the district manager said no they are opening at 10. Can you just imagine all those happy patient customers waiting an extra hour


Well, at least you tried! We will know one way or the other soon. Two days and counting!


----------



## redsea

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> So I called a few places today and every person said different things. The store manager at my local store said the candy dishes are being sold in stores only to boost sales and that the online sales will start when the stores open.
> 
> I then called customer service and they said the candy jars will be available online and most likely they will start selling online before the stores open. I asked about another coupon and he said rumor had it so keep an eye out.
> 
> Soooo I accomplished absolutely nothing  and nobody knows anything go figure
> 
> On a side note one of the store managers in my area said they get around 50 people and they told them they were opening early at 9 and then the district manager said no they are opening at 10. Can you just imagine all those happy patient customers waiting an extra hour


Thanks for the update! I like the possibility of a coupon part the most! I was told there was a possibility too.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, at least you tried! We will know one way or the other soon. Two days and counting!


Maybe one day for online!


----------



## Spookywolf

So what's in the number 1 spot on everyone's must-have list so far?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Yeah what's up with the conflicting stories about opening time. My store said 10 am. I wish it would open an hour early.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> So what's in the number 1 spot on everyone's must-have list so far?


The Drop Drag Queen Gorgeous, of course!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, we can stand in the soup line together, Boneybunchlove!


Maybe literally lol we are both in Ohio!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hell Harpy said:


> Yeah what's up with the conflicting stories about opening time. My store said 10 am. I wish it would open an hour early.


My store mgr said she wanted to open early but corporate said no.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> Yeah what's up with the conflicting stories about opening time. My store said 10 am. I wish it would open an hour early.


Not all stores are opening at the same time. If your store said 10, HOPEFULLY, it's opening at 10, LOL.


----------



## Mae

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It is forbidden on here for me to say what I want to YC right now.


You and me both. I think my dogs have learned some new words and phrases.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> So what's in the number 1 spot on everyone's must-have list so far?


So far, I'm the only one that answered?  Come on, BB Peeps! Don't leave me on the ledge alone!


----------



## redsea

Maybe the fish and boat since I love aquariums so much!


----------



## Spookywolf

It's hard w/o seeing everything, but so far I think I really like that pet cemetery. Scary too, cause I'm going to need a BIG coupon to afford it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> It's hard w/o seeing everything, but so far I think I really like that pet cemetery. Scary too, cause I'm going to need a BIG coupon to afford it!


Yes, I want the PC too. BADLY. How about picking one that isn't anywhere near $60, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So far, I'm the only one that answered?  Come on, BB Peeps! Don't leave me on the ledge alone!


Well probably Dawn of the Dead. Kinda hard to decide with no photos.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I really want the candy dish. I need to see more to know what I want


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I love the Pet Cemetary but hate the price


----------



## SalemWitch

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I really want the candy dish. I need to see more to know what I want


I agree!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

See YC? Big Boney fans can't decide what they want to buy 2 DAYS BEFORE THE PREVIEW PARTY (yes, I'm shouting at you YC!)!!! Why? What is wrong with this picture??? Because there basically ARE NO PICTURES!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

For the person that got to see the candy dish (I know it was quick) about how big would you say it is?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just so you guys know. I'm cool. I know YC is stalking here, and I want to get the point across, if anything, for next year.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So far, I'm the only one that answered?  Come on, BB Peeps! Don't leave me on the ledge alone!


I just don't know! The one I want to see most ( no guarantee I will buy) is the Boney and Clyde, following that the taxi. However, the more info that is released the less I like anything I originally thought I would like. RuPaul will not be coming home with me...... I have a feeling I am going to go in and come out with nothing but the football player. And he wasn't on my original must see list.


----------



## witchyone

Boneybunchlove said:


> I love the Pet Cemetary but hate the price


Definitely agreed!


----------



## Mae

I think the dog is still my number one (ducks) and the candy dish. As for the rest I'll just have to wait and see them for my self. There are 2 more that really have my interest peaked sight unseen.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I just don't know! The one I want to see most ( no guarantee I will buy) is the Boney and Clyde, following that the taxi. However, the more info that is released the less I like anything I originally thought I would like. RuPaul will not be coming home with me...... I have a feeling I am going to go in and come out with nothing but the football player. And he wasn't on my original must see list.


I read somewhere (and I've scoured so many websites that I can't remember where now --maybe even here) that somebody's store said they only got 2-3 of the taxi in stock. I just don't understand this low stock thing by YC at all. That's asking for unhappy customers when you'd think they'd want to make the most of this Boney cash cow on Saturday!


----------



## Lucy08

"Hear No evil See No evil 4 heads($24.99) "

This is the one I am most confused about. Why 4 heads??? Shouldn't it only be 3???


----------



## Spookywolf

Mae said:


> I think the dog is still my number one (ducks) and the candy dish. As for the rest I'll just have to wait and see them for my self. There are 2 more that really have my interest peaked sight unseen.


Hey, there's no wrong answer to that question. Everybody likes something different and that's why we make such a wonderful, eclectic Boney family here!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I read somewhere (and I've scoured so many websites that I can't remember where now --maybe even here) that somebody's store said they only got 2-3 of the taxi in stock. I just don't understand this low stock thing by YC at all. That's asking for unhappy customers when you'd think they'd want to make the most of this Boney cash cow on Saturday!


I think saw the same thing, so maybe BBL Facebook? If the taxi looks anything like the bus, I will be passing so it may not be an issue. No offense to the guys and gals who like the bus.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> "Hear No evil See No evil 4 heads($24.99) "
> 
> This is the one I am most confused about. Why 4 heads??? Shouldn't it only be 3???


If it follows the saying, then it's hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil, have no fun!


----------



## happythenjaded

I hope they dont release them until late Friday night as planned. If they release early tomorrow I will be at work GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I hope they dont release them until late Friday night as planned. If they release early tomorrow I will be at work GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


Early tomorrow?? I think I missed that post...yikes!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Early tomorrow?? I think I missed that post...yikes!


Some rumours that they could release early.......Hope they are 100% false!!!!!!! That would suck for me LOL.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Man I'm bad with measurements....I would say it was about 6 inches long and about 3 inches deep (assuming there isn't a lil dude in there and it's hollow). I'll be so embarrassed if I'm way off. I just remember my first impression was that it was bigger than I assumed it was in the pictures. In the pic I thought it looked like it wouldn't hold that much candy being it is a candy dish.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hell Harpy said:


> Man I'm bad with measurements....I would say it was about 6 inches long and about 3 inches deep (assuming there isn't a lil dude in there and it's hollow). I'll be so embarrassed if I'm way off. I just remember my first impression was that it was bigger than I assumed it was in the pictures. In the pic I thought it looked like it wouldn't hold that much candy being it is a candy dish.


We promise not to hold you to exact measurements, LOL!  That is bigger than I thought too. I was thinking since it was promotional that it would probably be barely big enough to hold a snack sized bag of candy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So far, I'm the only one that answered?  Come on, BB Peeps! Don't leave me on the ledge alone!


Sight unseen, I would hesitantly say Boney and Clyde. Pet Cemetery and the bus.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> We promise not to hold you to exact measurements, LOL!  That is bigger than I thought too. I was thinking since it was promotional that it would probably be barely big enough to hold a snack sized bag of candy.


The last two candy bowls we got have been decent sizes! Glad they are doing something different. I don't know that I would want a third one that looks just the same.


----------



## Spookywolf

So Happy, what's got the #1 spot on your list so far? (Not to put you on the hot seat or anything...)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> Sight unseen, I would hesitantly say Boney and Clyde. Pet Cemetery and the bus.


I will be really excited to see Boney and Clyde in person. I love period pieces; that's why the Gothic Farmers and the organ player are high on my list of Boney Bunch faves!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> So Happy, what's got the #1 spot on your list so far? (Not to put you on the hot seat or anything...)


The 4 headed "hear/see/speak no evil" is my #1 at the moment.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Went up to the mall this evening to my favorite store, at least at this time of year. There were three very nice ladies there including the manager. They couldn't show me the collection. Yes their jobs had been threatened. They did answer all my questions. I asked the manager which was her favorite piece and she said the football player. The other lady described the bird plane as a pterodactyl type thing and she said it was ugly! (She also seemed to think it lights up). The third lady was a new employee and she liked snow white. The manager said again stock was limited, but they would get more in by September. She also said corporate didn't give them a budget for refreshments and she was disappointed by that. The store definitely won't open until 10:00 a.m. She seem to think the entire collection will be online before the party.


Now that makes me want that even more, LOL! Come on...a pterodactyl Boney!! That's a yes from me.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

People on BBL are now saying that its been "confirmed" *eyeroll* that there will not be a special coupon for preview day. Lammmme

Sean did us dirty. I know he had something to do with it


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I will be really excited to see Boney and Clyde in person. I love period pieces; that's why the Gothic Farmers and the organ player are high on my list of Boney Bunch faves!


I love the gothic farmer couple, and of course the pumpkin wagon with the very cool, slightly frightened horse!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> People on BBL are now saying that its been "confirmed" *eyeroll* that there will not be a special coupon for preview day. Lammmme
> 
> Sean did us dirty. I know he had something to do with it


Yes, Sean M. has proven he cannot be trusted.

I believe someone earlier today said he was taking a break.

Coupon sabotage, perhaps? In our favor?


----------



## weenbaby

Yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.


----------



## happythenjaded

Sean M. is evil and needs to be destroyed.


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.


wow!!!! Nice!  caps necessary.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Nothing super new, but I stopped by a store tonight on the way to dinner. Poor manager saw me walk in the door, turned, and ran to shut the stock door (I haven't been there before so it's not me). She apologized probably 4 times about how Corporate was handling the preview this year, implying that the stores were concerned that this hush-hush stuff was actually going to keep people from coming in Saturday because they are either unaware it's happening and/or unaware of what's being sold. She did mention to check online on Friday throughout the day as something _may_ pop up.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.
> 
> Good score! No coupons needed, LOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

He's probably reading this forum, softly stroking his bacon candle.

Touche Mr. Sean M. Touche.


----------



## happythenjaded

I seriously hope they dont post the Boneys online early Friday. I know when I chatted with YC the other day she said to check online Friday. *CRIES* please wait until after 5:00 pm cst!! hahaa


----------



## weenbaby

Maybe corporate promised raises to everyone who doesn't leak anything. 

Because seriously, I would smuggle out all kinds of pics...and not get caught.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I tell ya what. I think Sean M. is becoming more famous (or infamous, LOL) on here than the Boney Bunch! 

Yep. He's definitely the devil incarnate.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.
> 
> View attachment 205948
> 
> View attachment 205949


Nice job! Ok, I am so nosey.... what is the third item in your cart??


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.
> 
> View attachment 205948
> 
> View attachment 205949


Congratulations, I love the Christmas themed Boneys!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I seriously hope they dont post the Boneys online early Friday. I know when I chatted with YC the other day she said to check online Friday. *CRIES* please wait until after 5:00 pm cst!! hahaa


 Wasn't it really early in the morning the day of the preview party last year, before everything came online? I just don't see why they would release the pieces early tomorrow, especially without a coupon. 

I don't think you have anything to worry about, Happy.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I love the gothic farmer couple, and of course the pumpkin wagon with the very cool, slightly frightened horse!


Really Spooky, the horse looks frightened? I never noticed, I will have to check it out on ebay. Hopefully if it is highly priced, it will go down after the preview. Prices are traditionally higher around the boney bunch premiere.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Eye Phone talking to DDG who's standing on street corner when Boney & Clyde racing by having just robbed Dead Inn Hotel. They swerved to miss the Ghoul Bus as the Taxi crashed into the Pet Cemetery where the Horse Hearse, Skeleton Hearse & Motorcycle led the funeral procession. Six Feet Under was buying the Coffin Guy. It was a small funeral, and being a womanizer , Umbrella Lady, Spider Lady, Mother with Baby & Gothic Farmer were in attendance. Organ Player played & Pelvis sang. The Grim Reaper finally had its revenge. Film at 11.





witchyone said:


> Ha ha ha, I am definitely putting her together with some of the guys! Who knows, maybe she's attempting to flirt with the Headless Farmer? His brother has that wagon filled with pumpkins, so you know he's got family money.


I know I'm really late replying to this, but I read this at work this morning and about fell out of my chair laughing so hard! Great one ladies!!!  Definitely worth reading again!


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> Nice job! Ok, I am so nosey.... what is the third item in your cart??


I actually have no idea. LOL. isn't that sad


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Don't worry Happy, whenever they "release" them, the images will be blacked out to add super duper top secret theme that they have going on this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Don't worry Happy, whenever they "release" them, the images will be blacked out to add super duper top secret theme that they have going on this year.


LOL, they want to see if we will buy them when they post them online even without an image!! hahaha.


----------



## weenbaby

More Yankee stuff *sigh*. Someone go ahead and buy the votive holder thing so I don't have to. It's only $10.


----------



## happythenjaded

Get the votive holder-- its one of my favorite pieces!!! Looks amazing with a t/l in it !!


----------



## Hell Harpy

I looked through last years thread and the time stamp for my post saying I had purchased all my boney's was 07/31/13 10:29 pm. I am in a mountain time zone.


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> Yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.
> 
> View attachment 205948
> 
> View attachment 205949


Great deals on those, weenbaby, congrats!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hell Harpy said:


> I looked through last years thread and the time stamp for my post saying I had purchased all my boney's was 07/31/13 10:29 pm. I am in a mountain time zone.


As long as they wait til I get off work to post online I'll be fine. LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> I looked through last years thread and the time stamp for my post saying I had purchased all my boney's was 07/31/13 10:29 pm. I am in a mountain time zone.


Hrm. That would have been 12:29 a.m. my time (EST). But I know they weren't online that early. It was a LONG night.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, they want to see if we will buy them when they post them online even without an image!! hahaha.


DON'T give them any ideas!!!!! Shouting because this is SERIOUS business!!! LMAO!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> More Yankee stuff *sigh*. Someone go ahead and buy the votive holder thing so I don't have to. It's only $10.
> 
> View attachment 205955


Love those votives, my favorite thing I bought last year. Especially once they are lit up!


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> I liked her until she was called RuPaul and now I'll never be able to get that out of my head. Maybe she will look better in person.


Don't let that discourage you from buying her. She was also called Joan Rivers, Peggy Bundy, even a housewife of whatever county. (I don't watch those shows)


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> DON'T give them any ideas!!!!! Shouting because this is SERIOUS business!!! LMAO!


You are sounding very aggressive Lucy.......... LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> You are sounding very aggressive Lucy.......... LOLOLOL!!


I think I know where the pimp hand ran off to, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Really Spooky, the horse looks frightened? I never noticed, I will have to check it out on ebay. Hopefully if it is highly priced, it will go down after the preview. Prices are traditionally higher around the boney bunch premiere.


Yeah, the horse was part of the reason I fell in love with it, so cute. Love that pumpkin wagon!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Don't let that discourage you from buying her. She was also called Joan Rivers, Peggy Bundy, even a housewife of whatever county. (I don't watch those shows)


Sorry but Peg Bundy would be awesome.


----------



## myerman82

Two years ago they went live online on Thursday. I know this for a fact because when I got home on Friday they were waiting for me on my front door. I'm going to be on the lookout tonight just in case.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry but Peg Bundy would be awesome.


Poor DDG isn't getting enough luv tonite! Whatever you call her, the ladies have gotta stick together!


----------



## Spookywolf

So Myerman, now that you're back, what's your #1 on the must-have list so far? (I love putting my friends on the spot, LOL!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Two years ago they went live online on Thursday. I know this for a fact because when I got home on Friday they were waiting for me on my front door. I'm going to be on the lookout tonight just in case.


NOOOOO!!!! Need it to be after 5:00 a.m. for Direct Deposit, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

"The candy dish will be available only on sat then we will pull them off the floor and they will make it back on the floor the first week of sept. This year we will not be having any raffles."

From BBL Facebook...... dirty trick if this is true.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry but Peg Bundy would be awesome.


Then she is Peggy Bundy. My point is just because a few people call her something does not mean she is what we call her. Does that even make sense? LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> Yay! They live like 10 miles from me too so hopefully they combine shipping.
> 
> View attachment 205948
> 
> View attachment 205949


Congrats! I didn't even see those


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> "The candy dish will be available only on sat then we will pull them off the floor and they will make it back on the floor the first week of sept. This year we will not be having any raffles."
> 
> From BBL Facebook...... dirty trick if this is true.


Seriously?!? That's just wrong!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> So Myerman, now that you're back, what's your #1 on the must-have list so far? (I love putting my friends on the spot, LOL!)


I'm back, didn't think anyone would noticed I left to work my corner for a hour. LOL What is my number one piece? I would have to say either DDG or the Football player.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm back, did think anyone would noticed I left to work my corner for a hour. LOL What is my number one piece? I would have to say either DDG or the Football player.


You know its DDG 100% lol, dont play!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Then she is Peggy Bundy. My point is just because a few people call her something does not mean she is what we call her. Does that even make sense? LOL


Oh absolutely!!! We all don't like the same things, thats what makes it fun!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm back, did think anyone would noticed I left to work my corner for a hour. LOL What is my number one piece? I would have to say either DDG or the Football player.


Well, I guess it's just you and me, and our DDG's!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You know its DDG 100% lol, dont play!


But that football player..........hahaha LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I guess it's just you and me, and our DDG's!


That's fine, everyone here can be drop dead jealous then.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> that's fine, everyone here can be drop dead jealous then. :d


lololol dead


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Oh absolutely!!! We all don't like the same things, thats what makes it fun!


I just mentioned Peggy Bundy to my friend and he loves that idea. I'm not too keen on the Joan Rivers idea. Sorry, I just can't get that out of my head now. I ain't getting her anymore.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I guess it's just you and me, and our DDG's!


Maybe I will get one if she is available towards the end of the season....hmmmmm! Well, I would get them all if money permitted, LOL.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I just mentioned Peggy Bundy to my friend and he loves that idea. I'm not too keen on the Joan Rivers idea. Sorry, I just can't get that out of my head now. I ain't getting her anymore.


Peg Bundy sitting on the couch, I'd totally buy that.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Peg Bundy sitting on the couch, I'd totally buy that.


We need some Bon Bon's too. Maybe Bonesy can take care of that for her....LOL


----------



## Lucy08

Well, morning comes early and I have to work tomorrow! Have a good night friends!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I guess it's just you and me, and our DDG's!


That SO sounds like an underwear commercial! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Maybe I will get one if she is available towards the end of the season....hmmmmm! Well, I would get them all if money permitted, LOL.


What is going to happen, is you guys that THINK you don't like her now, will see her, and LOVE her. For whatever reason that comes to your mind at the time. You WILL. 

She's going to be like that fine wine (or box wine, whatever) that she has in that goblet she is holding. She is going to get better and better with age.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> That SO sounds like an underwear commercial! LOL!


I'm down for that. Looking fine in our DDG's haha


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> Well, morning comes early and I have to work tomorrow! Have a good night friends!


Goodnight! Let's hope for a Boney-riffic day tomorrow!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We need some Bon Bon's too. Maybe Bonesy can take care of that for her....LOL


OMG! American Wedding! ROFL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> What is going to happen, is you guys that THINK you don't like her now, will see her, and LOVE her. For whatever reason that comes to your mind at the time. You WILL.
> 
> She's going to be like that fine wine (or box wine, whatever) that she has in that goblet she is holding. She is going to get better and better with age.


I bet if they put a witches hat on her everyone would be all over her...literally LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Well, morning comes early and I have to work tomorrow! Have a good night friends!


Goodnight Lucy! See ya tomorrow! Don't forget to chant for coupons before you go to sleep.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I bet if they put a witches hat on her everyone would be all over her...literally LOL


I tell you what. With the setup we already discussed, other Boneys will DEFINITELY be all over her, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry but Peg Bundy would be awesome.


Sorry replied to wrong post!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> What is going to happen, is you guys that THINK you don't like her now, will see her, and LOVE her. For whatever reason that comes to your mind at the time. You WILL.
> 
> She's going to be like that fine wine (or box wine, whatever) that she has in that goblet she is holding. She is going to get better and better with age.


Joan, Peggy, Ru...whatever she's called, she's on my list too. I like her!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Joan, Peggy, Ru...whatever she's called, she's on my list too. I like her!


Well, then I guess it's you, me and myerman under the shady tree...


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Joan, Peggy, Ru...whatever she's called, she's on my list too. I like her!


Thank you  We have been asking for a female character for a long time and they finally gave us one. Maybe next year we will get a Victorian inspired female again.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We need some Bon Bon's too. Maybe Bonesy can take care of that for her....LOL


You know, every time I walk one of my dogs, and I have to pick up after them, I think "truffles!" LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, then I guess it's you, me and myerman under the shady tree...


Right!!! There is some major shade going on under here tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Right!!! There is some major shade going on under here tonight.


It's a good thing I don't tan anyway, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

To bed for me too. I have left notes for each of my night owl children that if the boney bunch shows up online tonight I want them to awake me up. I kinda hope they show up tomorrow.


----------



## redsea

I definitely do like DDG, it is just so hard to pick with 17 new Boneys, LOL. The spiderwebs on her dress are such a nice touch.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Sorry replied to wrong post!


That's actually not too bad compared to what I've seen them list that for lately. Make sure you contact the seller up front and ask them to double box it and pack it well. It's very fragile around the horse and needs some really good buffer during shipping.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I definitely do like DDG, it is just so hard to pick with 17 new Boneys, LOL. The spiderwebs on her dress are such a nice touch.


Oh not only Spider webs, she got a little something else going on too. LOLOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> That's actually not too bad compared to what I've seen them list that for lately. Make sure you contact the seller up front and ask them to double box it and pack it well. It's very fragile around the horse and needs some really good buffer during shipping.


Well dang, now so did I!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> That's actually not too bad compared to what I've seen them list that for lately. Make sure you contact the seller up front and ask them to double box it and pack it well. It's very fragile around the horse and needs some really good buffer during shipping.


Is it a heavy piece?


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Oh not only Spider webs, she got a little something else going on too. LOLOL


Okay, I had to go look at the pic again. I think that's bleed thru from the background graphics cause they did the same thing with her hand. Bad photoshop there! But I really hope the paint's not terrible again this year!


----------



## Boney Bandit

Boney Bandit strikes in 3...2....1......


----------



## Boney Bandit

Strike!!!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I've just been catching up on what I missed and I can't stop laughing about poor DDG. There have been many interesting remarks made about her 

Any chance we'll start seeing BB online tonight after midnight? I remember last year some of them started cropping up early and people got orders in before they took them down.


----------



## Boney Bandit

Enjoy my fellow boneys!!!!


----------



## redsea

I can't believe how excited I am for this launch!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AWESOME Photo Leak Boney Bandit! Woohoo!


----------



## Boney Bandit

FOR I AM THE BONEY BANDIT!!!

Yankee Candle, I'm coming for your facebook next!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

You're my hero, Boney Bandit! The decision making process can finally begin!!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Is it a heavy piece?


Oh yeah! It's fairly substantial, but so worth the money. That's back when they made the Boneys with some decent quality and creativity. The horse's face expression is just priceless. I'm afraid the days of the really good quality Boneys are slipping away.


----------



## redsea

Wow!  Love them!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boney Bandit said:


> FOR I AM THE BONEY BANDIT!!!
> 
> Yankee Candle, I'm coming for your facebook next!!!
> 
> View attachment 205962
> 
> View attachment 205963


Holy crap!! Thanks Boney Bandit, you rock!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry but Peg Bundy would be awesome.


Yes. Yes she would. I'd love an Al Bundy boney. Hand down the pants. ..... That sounds so wrong but feels so right


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Holy crap!! Thanks Boney Bandit, you rock!


Rebellion is so SEXY! Call me, Boney Bandit! *eyes flutter* <3


----------



## DarkSecret

boney bandit said:


> enjoy my fellow boneys!!!!
> 
> View attachment 205961


my god thank you!


----------



## myerman82

Thank you for pictures


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So many fellow Boney lovers went to bed, right before the photos leaked! OMG! They are going to feel so left out come morning, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Thank you for pictures


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Got any sku's boney bandit?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I admit, I had to Google it. He makes a better looking woman that I do. As does RP, LOL!


Sorry, I edited that. I don't want to upset people.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> Got any sku's boney bandit?


I think BB has left the building. Like a thief in the night. Or Elvis.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Oh yeah! It's fairly substantial, but so worth the money. That's back when they made the Boneys with some decent quality and creativity. The horse's face expression is just priceless. I'm afraid the days of the really good quality Boneys are slipping away.


Thanks Spooky, I've got to get it as soon as I can come up with the money!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Thank you thank you! Wow that's changed everything


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Sorry, I edited that. I don't want to upset people.


Then glad I was quick to see it first!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Then glad I was quick to see it first!


I'm glad too, but I'm right on that one LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Alright, what are people's favorites now that we've seen them?

I'm definitely getting the baby, Boney and Clyde, and the cat!


----------



## Boney Bandit

Wow after bombarding YCs Facebook page with the photos, i have already been banned within 5 minutes!!!!

And sorry, no SKUs


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> Wow after bombarding YCs Facebook page with the photos, i have already been banned within 5 minutes!!!!
> 
> And sorry, no SKUs


Wow! Did you try Boney Bunch Love?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> Wow after bombarding YCs Facebook page with the photos, i have already been banned within 5 minutes!!!!
> 
> And sorry, no SKUs


OMG! Your pictures are still up there! YC must be pi**ed!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! Your pictures are still up there! YC must be pi**ed!


Plan foiled. Now give us our damn coupons or I will name every single Boney Bunch and sales will go way down. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## weenbaby

OMGOMGOMG....

*boneygasms everywhere*


----------



## Boney Bandit

For I am the Boney Bandit and nobody can silence me!

Hi-yo, Bonesy, away


----------



## SalemWitch

Thank you Boney Bandit!!


----------



## DarkSecret

pumpkin muffin said:


> rebellion is so sexy! Call me, boney bandit! *eyes flutter* <3


damn straight!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> To bed for me too. I have left notes for each of my night owl children that if the boney bunch shows up online tonight I want them to awake me up. I kinda hope they show up tomorrow.


Goodnight Dark Secret...you'll be happy when you wake up if you missed the latest already!


----------



## gloomycatt

Way to go Boney Bandit!!! Thanks so much


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Boney Bandit said:


> Wow after bombarding YCs Facebook page with the photos, i have already been banned within 5 minutes!!!!
> 
> And sorry, no SKUs


What!?. why!? Well we love you so you can hang with us. If you were here I'd give you a big smooch XXxxOoXxxOooXx


----------



## myerman82

Boney Bandit said:


> For I am the Boney Bandit and nobody can silence me!
> 
> Hi-yo, Bonesy, away


Are you Sean M???? LOL


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> Alright, what are people's favorites now that we've seen them?
> 
> I'm definitely getting the baby, Boney and Clyde, and the cat!


The baby, the guy with the fish, dawn, 4 headed guy, cat is cute too, and football player.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

The baby is so much better than I expected! I love the bat and bones high chair and that the tea light goes in the food bowl. The cat looks cute laying down and Boney and Clyde look like they will be really cool to see in person. I love her hair and outfit, much better than DDG!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I am pretty overwhelmed . I'm so glad I have time to think about what I want. They are so beautiful. They're like a cross between Fergie and Jesus


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> Alright, what are people's favorites now that we've seen them?
> 
> I'm definitely getting the baby, Boney and Clyde, and the cat!


I want the baby, the guy with the fish, the cat is cute, dawn and the football player.


----------



## boneybabe13

Aaah I knew there was a reason to check once more before bed.... Boney Bandit Eye love you


----------



## Spookywolf

Boney Bandit said:


> For I am the Boney Bandit and nobody can silence me!
> 
> Hi-yo, Bonesy, away


LOLOL! Ride on, Boney Bandit, Ride on!!!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> The baby is so much better than I expected! I love the bat and bones high chair and that the tea light goes in the food bowl. The cat looks cute laying down and Boney and Clyde look like they will be really cool to see in person. I love her hair and outfit, much better than DDG!


That's it, your banned from the shady tree....I'm just playing. Nice picks you got there.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

myerman82 said:


> Are you Sean M???? LOL


It IS lmao


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> That's it, your banned from the shady tree....I'm just playing. Nice picks you got there.


Is it because of the baby? Or the cat? lol


----------



## Boney Bandit

Who in Bone Hill is Sean M???


I wish I could see the look on the people who run YC Facebook page...

#FreeTheBoneys


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Boney Bandit knows how to stick it to the man! LOVE IT!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> Who in Bone Hill is Sean M???
> 
> 
> I wish I could see the look on the people who run YC Facebook page...
> 
> #FreeTheBoneys


You are so AWESOME! Thanks for posting to BBL too! *big hugs*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Boney Bandit knows how to stick it to the man! LOVE IT!


Karma is a B****!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm dying over the Facebook profile pic. So.damn.classy.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Goodnight Dark Secret...you'll be happy when you wake up if you missed the latest already!


Well I got to typing away and yes I saw the pics awesome! Now I've got to narrow down my choices. Decisions Decisions ! I'll never sleep tonight.


----------



## boneybabe13

OMG I am just sitting here laughing my arse off!!! #freetheboneys indeed!!!!


----------



## Boney Bandit

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm dying over the Facebook profile pic. So.damn.classy.


 a proper headshot for a proper bandit


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> LOLOL! Ride on, Boney Bandit, Ride on!!!


OMG OMG OMG...My whole plan has changed!!! Squeee!!! Thank you Boney Bandit!!!


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Such a pleasant surprise! The four man taper holder was one I wasn't going to get, but I love the final expression! The bird plan confirmed my worse fears on that piece. .. it's got teeth for Christ sake.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Actually I think I just heard Sean M. let out an epic noooooo while throwing his bacon candle off his lap.

Poor, poor Sean M.


----------



## myerman82

Boney Bandit said:


> Who in Bone Hill is Sean M???
> 
> 
> I wish I could see the look on the people who run YC Facebook page...
> 
> #FreeTheBoneys


Just someone from Yankee Candle that people have been speaking to about Boney Bunches here. I know your not him though.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I don't get the bird plane at all.... lol

Of all the prototypes, how did that one see the light of day?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

They took the whole "It's a bird. It's a plane" quote to a whole.otha.level.


----------



## Boney Bandit

I think someone needs to write me a theme song to the Lone Ranger entrance tune...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> I think someone needs to write me a theme song to the Lone Ranger entrance tune...


You are truly the coolest Boney I've never met.


----------



## SalemWitch

Boney Bandit said:


> Who in Bone Hill is Sean M???
> 
> 
> I wish I could see the look on the people who run YC Facebook page...
> 
> #FreeTheBoneys






myerman82 said:


> Just someone from Yankee Candle that people have been speaking to about Boney Bunches here. I know your not him though.


I am laughing so hard I am crying! Thank you.


----------



## happythenjaded

jess-jess-5556 said:


> Such a pleasant surprise! The four man taper holder was one I wasn't going to get, but I love the final expression! The bird plan confirmed my worse fears on that piece. .. it's got teeth for Christ sake.


"Its got teeth for Christ sake" .... literally DYING!!! lolololololol!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Honestly, I think the bird plane will look better in person. I'm interested to see it.

I HAVE to have the baby in the high chair. It'll go with my baby carriage so nicely! I knew I wanted it before but I HAVE to have it now.

I'm really liking the cab because it looks like a VW Bug. I also love Dawn, even though I think she's a useless piece. I don't like candle toppers because I like to burn my candles...but she's adorbs. Everything else is just kind of meh...The cat next to the pumpkin is cute though. 

I'm sure the iphone and dying to see you will end up at the outlets so I'll just wait...LOL

I need Frank from online too and possibly the pet cemetery. I think it's SO adorbs but the price is just...ouch. Might attempt to wait for a coupon and just say that if it sells out forever then so be it. I like the candy dish as well because I have a thing for stuff with lids.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Well my online must haves total $103... So at least I get free shipping?


----------



## Spookywolf

You go, crazy mutated bird plane, you go! I'm buying it!!


----------



## DarkSecret

This reminds me of the old black and white movies I used to watch. A mysterious, masked, cloaked stranger comes in and saves the village. And then he rides off and we never know who he is, but he saved us from venturing into YC territory without any idea what to expect. Who was that masked man? Our hero! Thanks again Bandit!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> This reminds me of the old black and white movies I used to watch. A mysterious, masked, cloaked stranger comes in and saves the village. And then he rides off and we never know who he is, but he saved us from venturing into YC territory without any idea what to expect. Who was that masked man? Our hero! Thanks again Bandit!


Purple mask and everything! I love it, he he!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Yea, I'm kind of liking the bird plane...

Here is a suggestion but I don't know if it'll work.

I belong to a Vera Bradley group (well not anymore, I left the other day because I decided that VB is junk and I don't want any, or even read about it...but anyway....) the girls there will get up a group order with enough for free shipping, then on the VB website there is a way to ship to multiple addresses. They then paypal the "host" the money and the host makes one big order, separating all the small orders out and having them sent to the right people. 
Would that work for Boney? If people just want one item, it'll save them from paying shipping costs.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is officially the year of the Boney Bandit (and his little dog too!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have to laugh. BBL is pretty dead right now, at the most exciting time all year! Hardly anyone has noticed the leaked photos, LOL. It's too hilarious! D'oh!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I wonder how YC corporate is handling this right now. They were threatening people's jobs over this and now their plan has been foiled. "Shawn M, you go out there and fix this immediately!"


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> You go, crazy mutated bird plane, you go! I'm buying it!!


I'm so buying it too, it wasn't even on my maybe list before tonite!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> I wonder how YC corporate is handling this right now. They were threatening people's jobs over this and now their plan has been foiled. "Shawn M, you go out there and fix this immediately!"


what makes you think THEY didn't 'leak' it themselves?? Jus sayin...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wickedwillingwench said:


> what makes you think THEY didn't 'leak' it themselves?? Jus sayin...


That was my thought exactly


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Sean M. Is definitely scratching the hairs on his chiney chin chin. The Boney Bandit foiled his plan!


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> what makes you think THEY didn't 'leak' it themselves?? Jus sayin...


Amen WWW...


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

If that's the case then the poor dude really was the last person to know anything


----------



## Boney Bandit

I promise you I am not affiliated with YC corporate at all!!

I take that as an insult!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> I wonder how YC corporate is handling this right now. They were threatening people's jobs over this and now their plan has been foiled. "Shawn M, you go out there and fix this immediately!"


He's too busy playing with his bacon candle, literally. Stay away from DDG Sean M, by the looks of things, she's taken and makes someone very very happy. LOL


----------



## DarkSecret

Man this has been fun! I saw a first time user's blog 3, 2, 1. He had never posted before and I thought oh god it's another one of those nasty mean people. Such as nice surprise! I need to go to bed. I need Z quill I'll never sleep. Wow.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boney Bandit said:


> I promise you I am not affiliated with YC corporate at all!!
> 
> I take that as an insult!


I think what we all meant was the pictures were leaked by YC, not that you were affiliated with YC. Just that they might've released the pictures so that someone would post them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> I promise you I am not affiliated with YC corporate at all!!
> 
> I take that as an insult!


Oh, thank goodness! I really like the idea of them shi**ing themselves right about now! I don't want it taken away from me!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I think what we all meant was the pictures were leaked by YC, not that you were affiliated with YC. Just that they might've released the pictures so that someone would post them.


I still don't want to believe it. But, if it is true, at least this surprise beats the coupon surprise.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, thank goodness! I really like the idea of them shi**ing themselves right about now! I don't want it taken away from me!


We will see Sean M in the morning dressed up as a bacon candle in front of the Flagship store with a sign that says "I blew it" LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hmmmmm...def Boney and Clyde, fish/boat, hear no evil, and I know i said no animals but i do like the cat. Maybe on the bird, baby and graves dug. No Dawn, football, bonesy, taxi. 

Also PC and GB. 

Hey! Where's the wedding couple and DDG? Jus wonderin...


----------



## sanura03

Well I leave to do the dishes and what happens?

The Boneys are out of the bag now!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

2014 shall be know as the year of the Bandit!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We will see Sean M in the morning dressed up as a bacon candle in front of the Flagship store with a sign that says "I blew it" LOL


ROFL! Just! Feakin'! Hysterical!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boney Bandit said:


> FOR I AM THE BONEY BANDIT!!!
> 
> Yankee Candle, I'm coming for your facebook next!!!
> 
> View attachment 205962
> 
> View attachment 205963


Hmm What's going on with the trunk of the taxi?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Hmm What's going on with the trunk of the taxi?


Shawn M. is stuffed pretty tightly in there for blowing it tonight, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Hmm What's going on with the trunk of the taxi?


They have DDG tied up in there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Hmm What's going on with the trunk of the taxi?


He's getting taken by the Boney with the fish, to sleep with the fishes.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Boney Bandit said:


> I promise you I am not affiliated with YC corporate at all!!
> 
> I take that as an insult!


What made you decide to share with us?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boney Bandit said:


> I promise you I am not affiliated with YC corporate at all!!
> 
> I take that as an insult!


I don't care who you are...i freaking LOVE you!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Yeah Boney Bandit!

FINALLY...PICTURES!

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove

Lisa


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

What time were photos posted? I can't find the post. Going crazy here.


----------



## Boney Bandit

BellaLaGhosty said:


> What time were photos posted? I can't find the post. Going crazy here.











Here it is again!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Boney Bandit said:


> FOR I AM THE BONEY BANDIT!!!
> 
> Yankee Candle, I'm coming for your facebook next!!!
> 
> View attachment 205962
> 
> View attachment 205963
> [/QU
> 
> You are sooooo awesome!!!! Thank you thank you


----------



## myerman82

Every time those pictures are re-posted Sean M gets another month of suspension from Yankee Candle LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Hmm What's going on with the trunk of the taxi?


I didn't see that before. Good eye, Mourning Glory! Can't wait to see these in person!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> View attachment 205967
> 
> 
> Here it is again!


I am gonna go OUTTA MY MIND wondering who you really are! I am IN LOVE with you right now! <3


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Duh, see the attachment now. Thank you, oh wonderful Boney Bandit you!


----------



## happythenjaded

Now if we can just find out what time they are going online. LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

And lets remember to try not to let the vultures know which pieces we like, or they will snatch them up before we can. *shakes aggressive fist at vultures watching* LOL.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> And lets remember to try not to let the vultures know which pieces we like, or they will snatch them up before we can. *shakes aggressive fist at vultures watching* LOL.


Not just watching... circling. Gnashing their vulture beaks.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Now if we can just find out what time they are going online. LOL.


Any time now. Could be late tonight, could be tomorrow. Remember we cracked some codes last year at this time and I'm betting some of us are on there now trying to do it again.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

The hear no evil etc looks like a lot like Mr Bones stuff, which I absolutely love. So we have lots of transportation stuff this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Not just watching... circling. Gnashing their vulture beaks.


Boney Plane anyone?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Any time now. Could be late tonight, could be tomorrow. Remember we cracked some codes last year at this time and I'm betting some of us are on there now trying to do it again.


They arent going to post them until I get off of work, remember? LOL


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Not just watching... circling. Gnashing their vulture beaks.


I wonder how long until the "preorders" will go up on eBay. Usually they start as soon as pictures surface.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Any time now. Could be late tonight, could be tomorrow. Remember we cracked some codes last year at this time and I'm betting some of us are on there now trying to do it again.


LOL, busted! I was just over there trying.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> They arent going to post them until I get off of work, remember? LOL


I have a project tomorrow so they better not do it during the day. Thank gosh I can check while I'm editing.


----------



## happythenjaded

Drag Race. lolol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I wonder how long until the "preorders" will go up on eBay. Usually they start as soon as pictures surface.


That's about how fast. I just about fell over last year watching it. Items double and triple the price right out of the gate. People got the shaft on Bone White, Frank, and the train.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, busted! I was just over there trying.


We are so on to them this year. F u Yankee, we will get our Boneys one way or another.


----------



## Boney Bandit

Twas the night before Preview Party, when all through the mansion
Not a Boney was stirring, not even a bat.
The cobwebs were hung on the ceiling with care,
In hopes that Boney Bandit soon would be there.

The followers were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of skeleton people danced in their heads…
"Happy Halloween to all, and to all a good-night!"


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I have a project tomorrow so they better not do it during the day. Thank gosh I can check while I'm editing.


They wont. They cant. I said so.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Boney Plane anyone?


vvrrhhoooommmm!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the plane looks like a raven to me, not a pteradactyl.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm tempted to message Shawn M. and ask what he thinks about the boney leakage.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I'm tempted to message Shawn M. and ask what he thinks about the boney leakage.


I wonder if he has one of those generic answers for it that Yankee Candle gives them?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Didn't the sale start late Friday night last year, not during the day. ? I remember also getting the sku #s early, but the orders did not go through.


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> I'm tempted to message Shawn M. and ask what he thinks about the boney leakage.


Do it!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> I'm tempted to message Shawn M. and ask what he thinks about the boney leakage.


That sounds like a gastrointestinal problem...for YC!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> That sounds like a gastrointestinal problem...for YC!


LOL! YC has leaky gut! LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

The bird also has me thinking raven. Reminds me of the pumpkin head on the raven. Wish I had bought that one.


----------



## Spookywolf

They just hate Boney leakage...and caught without any Pepto too!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> I'm tempted to message Shawn M. and ask what he thinks about the boney leakage.


awwww, c'mon...poor Sean was just doin his job and spouting the company line. A boy has to make a livin...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! YC has leaky gut! LOL!


better a leaky gut than a leaky ....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> They just hate Boney leakage...and caught without any Pepto too!


If YC didn't leak these photos, they are gonna need more than Pepto come than board meeting in the morning (oh wait, that's today!) .


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> better a leaky gut than a leaky ....


Okay, now I know it's early. I can't finish the sentence! Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, now I know it's early. I can't finish the sentence! Can I buy a vowel?


it rhymes with butt...LOLOLOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> it rhymes with butt...LOLOLOL.


WWW, I'm guess I'm delirious with Boney Fever! PM me the answer please, LOL. I'm off to bed, before I accidentally hurt myself, LOL.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm off to bed too! I hope I don't regret it if 5 minutes later the BB come online! lol

What an exciting day! Goodnight and sweet dreams of bird planes circling over your head.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm off to bed too! I hope I don't regret it if 5 minutes later the BB come online! lol
> 
> What an exciting day! Goodnight and sweet dreams of bird planes circling over your head.


What head??? WTD???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

FYI, I checked my e-mail for my first order confirmation from last year, and it was time stamped at: Sat 8/03/13 3:15. That was a.m., EST. I don't know when or if these bad boys will come online today, but hopefully I can get a little shuteye before they do!


----------



## Kriscourter

Hahahh. The night everyone went to bed early unlike other night and pics posted. Hi ho silver away!! Boney bandit you my hero and can't wait to see if you made it to yc fb. That be amazing.


----------



## Kriscourter

Hahahahahah its still up on yc fb page. That's classic!!!! B b


----------



## Kriscourter

And they posted pics like 5c over haha


----------



## witchy poo

Can anyone tell me if there are coupons this year? I have been out of the loop do to family issues. I have been under so much stress I almost forgot about the preview party.


----------



## Kriscourter

No useful coupons as of now. Just buy two candles get 1 free. Better mark page number now cause sure when wake up it'll be up by 100 pages.


----------



## milosalem00

Anyone know Kitty in real life ? Can you text her or something and have her contact me on here


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jumped up this morning to see if I missed anything. I guess not?  And all of the Halloween candles that we saw yesterday won't come up as of now?  Back to bed I go...


----------



## witchyone

Wow, I went to sleep early and look what I missed! I am crying laughing over everything - Boney Bandit is AMAZING (I am shouting this time, because seriously, this is the most hilarious thing I've ever seen!) and all of your comments about Sean M. Thanks for the pictures, Boney Bandit, and thanks for being so funny, everyone else! 

Is the bird plane a little steam punk-ish, maybe?


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Jumped up this morning to see if I missed anything. I guess not?  And all of the Halloween candles that we saw yesterday won't come up as of now?  Back to bed I go...


You're right, they're all down now.


----------



## BoneyFan

Boney Bandit said:


> FOR I AM THE BONEY BANDIT!!!
> 
> Yankee Candle, I'm coming for your facebook next!!!
> 
> View attachment 205962
> 
> View attachment 205963


lmao! Thank you!! So nice to wake up and see this


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So many fellow Boney lovers went to bed, right before the photos leaked! OMG! They are going to feel so left out come morning, LOL!


Hangs head in shame for going to bed too early........


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so far, YC has left the photos up and they are, of course, still on HF.


----------



## Lucy08

Boney Bandit said:


> Wow after bombarding YCs Facebook page with the photos, i have already been banned within 5 minutes!!!!
> 
> And sorry, no SKUs



You are awesome!!!!! Pics still up on Yankee's FB page! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> Hmm What's going on with the trunk of the taxi?


My guess is luggage!


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> the plane looks like a raven to me, not a pteradactyl.


The lady at the YC store told me it looked like a pteradactyl, maybe because it has claws on its wings. But I'd definitely say it is a raven. But she was right about it lighting up and she was right it is ugly! Sorry to those of you who like it, maybe once I see it um I will like it. No probably not!


----------



## mdna2014

spookywolf said:


> holy crap!! Thanks boney bandit, you rock! :d


birdplane is a must


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> The lady at the YC store told me it looked like a pteradactyl, maybe because it has claws on its wings. But I'd definitely say it is a raven. But she was right about it lighting up and she was right it is ugly! Sorry to those of you who like it, maybe once I see it um I will like it. No probably not!


It's all good, Dark Secret. There are no wrong opinions on this thread because we are a Boney Family!  I LOVE the bird plane because its weird and different. It is definitely going in my collection and I can't wait to see it live in all its bizarre Boney glory!


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning BB Peeps! BB Preview Party here we come! (I'm still coming down off last night's high.) I love this place and all you good people here. Happy Boney Bunch Eve everyone!


----------



## Kriscourter

I was singing it last night while looking at posts and trying to get my dada dada da daaaaaas right


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> My guess is luggage!


Or it might be a body. The front of the taxi does have teeth, you know!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf, I enjoy everyone's company here too! So many wonderful people.

Yes......Happy Boney Bunch Eve!


----------



## Kriscourter

Yankee candle keeping the pics up. Are they trying to play the role like ooh look at us and leaked photos better not take down cause will hate us more


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> It's all good, Dark Secret. There are no wrong opinions on this thread because we are a Boney Family!  I LOVE the bird plane because its weird and different. It is definitely going in my collection and I can't wait to see it live in all its bizarre Boney glory!


Thanks Spooky, I can't wait to see all the pieces in person. No supervisor today so I am watching YC site too. And yes that bird is bizarre! Ha Ha


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i cashed in my cc rewards this morning so I can take some of the sting out of my order tonight/tomorrow. It's like my own 50% off coupon...lolol.


----------



## witchyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> i cashed in my cc rewards this morning so I can take some of the sting out of my order tonight/tomorrow. It's like my own 50% off coupon...lolol.


That's a really good idea!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kriscourter said:


> Yankee candle keeping the pics up. Are they trying to play the role like ooh look at us and leaked photos better not take down cause will hate us more


That makes me wonder if they were behind the leak after all, otherwise wouldn't they be scrambling to take them down like they did all the "hidden" Halloween candles, etc. we found on the YC website? But I'd really like to think it was somebody on the Forum (that makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over!)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> That's a really good idea!


IKR! Next year, my boneys will be FREEEE!!! (pm me if you have an issue with my caps  )


----------



## witchyone

Kriscourter said:


> Yankee candle keeping the pics up. Are they trying to play the role like ooh look at us and leaked photos better not take down cause will hate us more


I wonder if their Social Media person is even in the office yet - I don't envy him/her today!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> That makes me wonder if they were behind the leak after all, otherwise wouldn't they be scrambling to take them down like they did all the "hidden" Halloween candles, etc. we found on the YC website? But I'd really like to think it was somebody on the Forum (that makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over!)


maybe they realize the increased fury taking them down would cause. But...no offense to Boney Ban-dit...that looks like a poster or sheet ...if it was a catalog, there'd be sku numbers and prices. 

Oh, well, the misery will be over tomorrow!


----------



## Spookywolf

It's going to be fun to watch everyone wake up to find what Boney Bandit Claus left for them last night.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> It's going to be fun to watch everyone wake up to find what Boney Bandit Claus left for them last night.


If I hadn't been asking you questions about the pumpkin wagon, I'd have gone on to bed and missed all the excitement. Got to get that wagon now it's evidently my lucky piece. Now I just got to come up with the funds to pay for all this. Might have to whip out the plastic!


----------



## mdna2014

No yc email today


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> No yc email today


Our only hope now is tomorrow morning.


----------



## mdna2014

I am thinking dawn, taxi, drop, and birdplane and then take it from there


----------



## Spookywolf

I've got way too many yes's and not enough no's on my list...sigh. It's so hard to scratch things off the list cause the more I look at them, the more they all start to grow on me.


----------



## mdna2014

spookywolf said:


> i've got way too many yes's and not enough no's on my list...sigh. It's so hard to scratch things off the list cause the more i look at them, the more they all start to grow on me.


always happens but i do need to say no this year. I can def say no to the animals so thats good


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Our only hope now is tomorrow morning.


At this point I'm not counting on any coupons for tomorrow.


----------



## witchyone

mdna2014 said:


> always happens but i do need to say no this year. I can def say no to the animals so thats good


I'm having the same problem! I have 10 on my list right now (11 if there's a good coupon). I need to winnow it down a little.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I am thinking Dawn of the Dead, the 4 head See No Evil, Graves Dug While You Wait and Eye Phone. So just 4 pieces and then I want the witch hand candle holder. So I am not doing too bad this year 



Spookywolf said:


> I've got way too many yes's and not enough no's on my list...sigh. It's so hard to scratch things off the list cause the more I look at them, the more they all start to grow on me.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm at 4 Boneys as well, all of whom I'm going to order online so I don't have to worry about grabbing at the party (bc I have no guesses as to which ones will be popular!!). When I get to the party, well, that'll probably be another story.  I'll probably have a lot more than 4! And I'm really excited for the witch boots and hand, I wonder what other things there'll be? I think my wallet will be hurting for sure!


----------



## witchyone

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm at 4 Boneys as well, all of whom I'm going to order online so I don't have to worry about grabbing at the party (bc I have no guesses as to which ones will be popular!!). When I get to the party, well, that'll probably be another story.  I'll probably have a lot more than 4! And I'm really excited for the witch boots and hand, I wonder what other things there'll be? I think my wallet will be hurting for sure!


I am so excited to see the rest of the witch things! This is going to be an expensive weekend for sure.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm going out with a friend for a while today, so I hope things online are kept under wraps until I get back! (I know, selfish! lol) Regardless, I will be checking the forum and website like crazy from my phone. Maybe the Boney Bandit will have more surprises for us?  I know YC certainly won't! They've probably got Shawn M out of bed early trying to figure out what to do.

So excited it's Boney Eve! Also loving the FB hashtag #FreetheBoneys!


----------



## Spookywolf

witchyone said:


> I'm having the same problem! I have 10 on my list right now (11 if there's a good coupon). I need to winnow it down a little.


I have 11. It's 13 if I count in my "maybe" items. Oh please let there be a decent coupon coming soon! If not, I may have to get seriously vicious w/my pencil.


----------



## witchyone

Spookywolf said:


> I have 11. It's 13 if I count in my "maybe" items. Oh please let there be a decent coupon coming soon! If not, I may have to get seriously vicious w/my pencil.


I have a whole spreadsheet going for totals with coupons and without coupons (I'm assuming a $20 off $45). I may have gone a bit too far this year, ha ha!


----------



## CCdalek

I'm definitely buying the Bone Tired Cat and the Football Player, and maybe the Baby in the Highchair, Eye Phone and the No Evil skeletons too. So many great choices so far this year!


----------



## Spookywolf

witchyone said:


> I have a whole spreadsheet going for totals with coupons and without coupons (I'm assuming a $20 off $45). I may have gone a bit too far this year, ha ha!


We think alike, witchyone. This is serious Boney business we're planning here, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, Boney Lovers! I'm glad to see everyone is so excited!


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning Pumpkin Muffin! 

Not too many have noticed the pics yet on BBL and apparently none on YCFB. Today has the thrilling feel of a storm (in a good way!) building in the atmosphere. So exciting!


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> witchyone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole spreadsheet going for totals with coupons and without coupons (I'm assuming a $20 off $45). I may have gone a bit too far this year, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> We think alike, witchyone. This is serious Boney business we're planning here, LOL!
Click to expand...

Lol I have printed out the price list from bbl and color coded them by must haves, probably wants, maybe laters if they're on sale and don't wants!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning Pumpkin Muffin!
> 
> Not too many have noticed the pics yet on BBL and apparently none on YCFB. Today has the thrilling feel of a storm (in a good way!) building in the atmosphere. So exciting!


Yes, I thought it was hilarious last night after they first went live, and no one was around, LOL.  I haven't had much sleep, though. No energy!  I am going to need a nap before the vigil tonight, so that I can keep up!


----------



## witchyone

boneybabe13 said:


> Lol I have printed out the price list from bbl and color coded them by must haves, probably wants, maybe laters if they're on sale and don't wants!!


That's basically what mine looks like! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, I thought it was hilarious last night after they first went live, and no one was around, LOL.  I haven't had much sleep, though. I am going to need a nap before the vigil tonight!


You and me both! The days leading up to the BB launch pretty much take over my life. I'm sneaking onto the Forum at work, first thing after work, all night, way too late to bed, sleep, repeat, LOL! And today I've already got powdered doughnut crumbs all over the keyboard cause I can't' stay away long enough to eat, LOL! In the internet world we are those weird people camping out on the BB thread in our sleeping bags and pup tents, waiting for the YC doors to open tomorrow. But for BB peeps this is our Christmas, and it only comes once a year. 

P.S. And by weird, I meant weird to the general public that do not understand Halloween people in general, and BB lovers in particular. I don't think of us as weird at all...we're quite normal, actually.


----------



## witchyone

I was very glad that I happened to take this week off from work (though it's because we're renovating our only full bathroom, so I realistically could pull off the plan from many pages ago about not showering and showing up to the party! ) The lead up to the launch is always so fun and the Boney Bandit definitely helped out with that this year! #freetheboneys


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, Boney Lovers! I'm glad to see everyone is so excited!


Hi Pumpkin Muffin! I am soooo excited! I feel like a room without a roof! (Get the song reference? LOL)


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> You and me both! The days leading up to the BB launch pretty much take over my life. I'm sneaking onto the Forum at work, first thing after work, all night, way too late to bed, sleep, repeat, LOL! And today I've already got powdered doughnut crumbs all over the keyboard cause I can't' stay away long enough to eat, LOL! In the internet world we are those weird people camping out on the BB thread in our sleeping bags and pup tents, waiting for the YC doors to open tomorrow. But for BB peeps this is our Christmas, and it only comes once a year.


I love this, it is so true. I can't stay away either. Whenever I eat I always browse this thread with my phone, and whenever my phone beeps, I whip it out to see what someone posted. We are a dedicated "Bunch!"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hi Pumpkin Muffin! I am soooo excited! I feel like a room without a roof! (Get the song reference? LOL)


Cause I'm HAPPY! (singing along, not yelling, LOL!) Speaking of which, where's Happy?


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Cause I'm HAPPY! (singing along, not yelling, LOL!) Speaking of which, where's Happy?


Did he have to work today?? He's also a few hours behind the East coasters and probably still having BB dreams.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Did he have to work today?? He's also a few hours behind the East coasters and probably still having BB dreams.


He's working.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm trying to plan this year's shopping list in terms of packing/storing. The items that look more fragile or hard to wrap up in balls of tissue paper w/o breaking should probably be ordered online so they have nice cozy custom-fit styrofoam boxes. So, with that in mind, I'm thinking the fish boat (all those fins!), bird plane, and maybe DDG (she has such fragile little arms, the poor bulimic darling!) should be online. Still formulating my strategy...


----------



## redsea

I think I am going to order my absolute favorites online, then a few others in store tomorrow. I am going to try and hit $100 on the website so I can get the free shipping....I am going to go look at the price list and pictures again to help me come up with a more detailed plan.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i don't think YC really monitors their FB constantly...i had to call and tell them to please take down the post yesterday for porn movies with attendant graphic photos. Yuck.


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> i don't think YC really monitors their FB constantly...i had to call and tell them to please take down the post yesterday for porn movies with attendant graphic photos. Yuck.


They were quick to respond to anyone asking about boneys or anyone complaining. LOL. 
Maybe now they don't care. Haha.


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

I think I'm only really interested in the candy dish this year. So what is the story with that? Are they pick up from the store only and in short supply? I've never tried for the candy dish before.


----------



## Spookywolf

Do_you_believe_in_goats? said:


> I think I'm only really interested in the candy dish this year. So what is the story with that? Are they pick up from the store only and in short supply? I've never tried for the candy dish before.


Hi and Welcome! Those are in store only, $10 with $35 purchase. My store mgr made it sound like she had a pretty good stock on those.


----------



## Buzzard

I could scroll through this thread for hours but can anyone tell me if there have been sneak peeks posted of all of this year's Boneys? If so, will you please share a link or the page # again? Thanks!


----------



## weenbaby

No reply from my seller about combining shipping. I even told them I could meet them (they are like 10 minutes away) and I would be willing to give them extra for the cost of gas and fees etc. 
I would almost rather do that so they don't get broken. I would meet in a public place like a gas station. 
I hate waiting!


----------



## weenbaby

I think the candy dish does have a price (they did in previous years) but I'm not sure what it is. My dish from a few years ago was $20


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

Spookywolf said:


> Hi and Welcome! Those are in store only, $10 with $35 purchase. My store mgr made it sound like she had a pretty good stock on those.


 Thank you for your response.


----------



## Spookywolf

I get a little tingle every time I see those pics pop up again on here! Boney Bandit, we LOVE YOU!!


----------



## Buzzard

Y'all are awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## Kitty

Now lookout for the Birdplane to drop coupons!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

No coupon yet... I called my local stores, both opening tomorrow at 9. Tomorrow is a tax free day in Ga, and the YC at Mall of GA is going to do 6% off purchases since they don't qualify for the tax free.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Now lookout for the Birdplane to drop coupons!


LOL! Kitty, you're too funny! Those are droppings I'd very much love at the moment!


----------



## redsea

Do_you_believe_in_goats? said:


> I think I'm only really interested in the candy dish this year. So what is the story with that? Are they pick up from the store only and in short supply? I've never tried for the candy dish before.


Welcome to our Boney Bunch thread!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm so getting Eye Phone, at the SAS, LOL. I sure wish I could see the other side of that Boney and Clyde car!


----------



## Madjoodie

Long time lurker and collector that recently took the big plunge and joined here. Boney Bandit, you rock! 

But my thanks to the rest of you all too! I've been cracking up at the posts all week. Nice to have other folks who get this whole obsession! I can barely stand the wait.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Long time lurker and collector that recently took the big plunge and joined here. Boney Bandit, you rock!
> 
> But my thanks to the rest of you all too! I've been cracking up at the posts all week. Nice to have other folks who get this whole obsession! I can barely stand the wait.


Welcome Madjoodie, and to all of our other ghosties! You're just in time for the overnight BB vigil!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CzarinaKatarina said:


> No coupon yet... I called my local stores, both opening tomorrow at 9. Tomorrow is a tax free day in Ga, and the YC at Mall of GA is going to do 6% off purchases since they don't qualify for the tax free.


That's great about the sales tax discount!  Meanwhile, YC needs to hurry up and release that coupon! JCP has been getting all of my money this morning!


----------



## jess-jess-5556

I was looking up what time the store I'm going to tomorrow will open, and I saw this at the bottom. Way to be really subtle in the last line! And I'm getting a cupcake! 

Boney Bunch Preview Party
Date: August 2
Time: Throughout the day

Join us for our SPOOK-TACULAR Boney Bunch Preview Party!
FREE Candy Corn Cupcakes & Witches Brew Punch
While Supplies Last

Dip Your Own Boney Bunch Critter - $2 Fee
While Supplies Last

FREE Votive Sampler with Any Purchase

ALL DAY: Be the first to get exclusive access to the NEW Halloween Candles and 2014 Boney Bunch Family featuring Drop Dead Gorgeous Diva!

Exclusive Boney Bunch Candy Dish ONLY Available on the day of the event! $10 with any $35 purchase or more!

ONLY AT THE VILLAGE STORES: 5 Exclusive Boney Bunch pieces including Pet Cemetery, Frankenstein and Bride, Ghoul Bus, and Wake the Dead. These will be available only at the Village Stores and online! Snatch them up before their gone!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I was looking up what time the store I'm going to tomorrow will open, and I saw this at the bottom. Way to be really subtle in the last line! And I'm getting a cupcake!
> 
> Boney Bunch Preview Party
> Date: August 2
> Time: Throughout the day
> 
> Join us for our SPOOK-TACULAR Boney Bunch Preview Party!
> FREE Candy Corn Cupcakes & Witches Brew Punch
> While Supplies Last
> 
> Dip Your Own Boney Bunch Critter - $2 Fee
> While Supplies Last
> 
> FREE Votive Sampler with Any Purchase
> 
> ALL DAY: Be the first to get exclusive access to the NEW Halloween Candles and 2014 Boney Bunch Family featuring Drop Dead Gorgeous Diva!
> 
> Exclusive Boney Bunch Candy Dish ONLY Available on the day of the event! $10 with any $35 purchase or more!
> 
> ONLY AT THE VILLAGE STORES: 5 Exclusive Boney Bunch pieces including Pet Cemetery, Frankenstein and Bride, Ghoul Bus, and Wake the Dead. These will be available only at the Village Stores and online! Snatch them up before their gone!


It does sound exciting; glad you are going to make it! I just can't do the 3 1/2 hour drive one way this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

But what is a Boney Critter?


----------



## Kriscourter

Called my store to finalize game plan. Supposedly just getting their shipments in tonight (dunno about that cause told me last week got), she said def check emails in morning but unsure, think can order for me if out and wave shipping, hush hush this year she knows nada


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome Madjoodie, and to all of our other ghosties! You're just in time for the overnight BB vigil!


Thanks so much for the welcome, PM! I'll have the coffee ready. Last year I kept setting my alarm for every hour. My family thought I was nuts! 

Now if only the coupon gods or Sean M. can help take the sting out of these prices. I don't know how I am going to choose otherwise!


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to HF!
Madjoodie & Do_you_believe_in_goats?
Hope everyone finds all the BB they want & desire.


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok so showing my kids the pics and whAt to grab haha. Feel like planning for war. Scared about basket situation. Waste time and have them get or them just to gran and hold :/


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome, PM! I'll have the coffee ready. Last year I kept setting my alarm for every hour. My family thought I was nuts!
> 
> Now if only the coupon gods or Sean M. can help take the sting out of these prices. I don't know how I am going to choose otherwise!


Wow, you have been lurking around here, haven't you?  Sean M., Sean M., where are you???


----------



## weenbaby

I've been looking at that witch hand holder. I swear I saw one at the outlet. I'm wondering if it's a rerelease and no one has realized yet because it was kind of looked over last year? Unless it's similar, I SWEAR I saw it at the outlet the other day.


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> Welcome to HF!
> Madjoodie & Do_you_believe_in_goats?
> Hope everyone finds all the BB they want & desire.


Thanks much, Kitty! And right back at ya for getting all the pieces you want. 

My worry now is how to limit what I want. I seem to have no willpower, esp. the more I keep looking at the pics.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I've been looking at that witch hand holder. I swear I saw one at the outlet. I'm wondering if it's a rerelease and no one has realized yet because it was kind of looked over last year? Unless it's similar, I SWEAR I saw it at the outlet the other day.


I wonder what you saw? The witch hand is definitely new.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, you have been lurking around here, haven't you?  Sean M., Sean M., where are you???


Lurking, check. My own online chat with Sean M. this week, check. 

So glad to be officially part of this BB support group! I'll even try hard to limit my use of all caps.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> Ok so showing my kids the pics and whAt to grab haha. Feel like planning for war. Scared about basket situation. Waste time and have them get or them just to gran and hold :/


You don't have any bacon candle air fresheners?


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wonder what you saw? The witch hand is definitely new.


Me too...unless they were shipped to the outlet by mistake and were already put out for sale. I'm definitely going to try to get down there today to see what I saw. 

I'm borderline airhead so it could have been anything..LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Lurking, check. My own online chat with Sean M. this week, check.
> 
> So glad to be officially part of this BB support group! I'll even try hard to limit my use of all caps.


Wow, hearing you rattle off that list with "check," reminds me of the Muppets in The Great Muppet Caper, LOL! This mission tonight and tomorrow does have a sense of importance as great as that, does it no?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Lurking, check. My own online chat with Sean M. this week, check.
> 
> So glad to be officially part of this BB support group! I'll even try hard to limit my use of all caps.


Yes, no shouting, PLEASE, jk.  It's not like there isn't anything to be EXCITED about!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Me too...unless they were shipped to the outlet by mistake and were already put out for sale. I'm definitely going to try to get down there today to see what I saw.
> 
> I'm borderline airhead so it could have been anything..LOL


I'm curious to know. Imagine, getting a new Halloween item at the YC outlet. Before it's released. Hrm... Boney Bandit strikes again!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, Boney Peeps! I know it is midday. But, I didn't get much sleep last night, and I need to put a little tiger in the tank for tonight and tomorrow. BBL!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Hi all! Long time lurker and Boney collector. I finally had to dip a toe into the the forum pool. You guys provide a lot of entertainment and news. Can't wait for tomorrow!!! The pics help me finalize my list....that is until I see things in person....then the darn list grows


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Welcome, SB! Can't wait until tonight and tomorrow! You are going to have so much fun here!


----------



## weenbaby

Was there anything in the past years that slightly represented a hand? I swear I saw a hand!

Actually now that there are pics and I'm not stressing over boneys. Now I'm stressing over finding a hotel at the beach because the one I wanted is booked. We're even going after labor day! How messed up is that? I guess everyone had the same idea.


----------



## weenbaby

It might have been this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94272824


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome, SB! Can't wait until tonight and tomorrow! You are going to have so much fun here!


Thanks Pumpkin! I get the feeling it's going to be a long 24 hours!


----------



## boneybabe13

weenbaby said:


> Was there anything in the past years that slightly represented a hand? I swear I saw a hand!
> 
> Actually now that there are pics and I'm not stressing over boneys. Now I'm stressing over finding a hotel at the beach because the one I wanted is booked. We're even going after labor day! How messed up is that? I guess everyone had the same idea.


There was a skeleton hand the same shape as the witch hand


----------



## witchyone

weenbaby said:


> Was there anything in the past years that slightly represented a hand? I swear I saw a hand!
> 
> Actually now that there are pics and I'm not stressing over boneys. Now I'm stressing over finding a hotel at the beach because the one I wanted is booked. We're even going after labor day! How messed up is that? I guess everyone had the same idea.


That is rough! We were trying to take a trip this year but then we realized our bathroom needed to be redone and that was the end of that. But I love the beach and I'm close enough to the shore in NJ so day trips are easy. Where are you looking?


----------



## weenbaby

Dewey Beach Delaware. It's a few minutes from Rehoboth. We want to stay in Dewey because it's relatively quiet. The place we usually stay at is right on the beach but they don't have any rooms. There are other places but not many that are beach accessible (I HATE to drive somewhere to park to spend the day on the beach, so I have to be within walking distance). I think there are only 12 hotels in Dewey Beach.

We could stay at rehoboth but they are way more expensive for what we want. I keep running into nice hotels but they're booked for the nights we want! Usually after labor day, no one goes to the beach...ugh.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm curious to know. Imagine, getting a new Halloween item at the YC outlet. Before it's released. Hrm... Boney Bandit strikes again!


The Boney Bandit sure is busy. A Boney Bandit, now that would be a cool piece for next year's line. Or maybe they will do some Boney police to keep things better under wraps!

FYI, anything seems possible to me at the outlets. I smelled the new cranberry pear candle at one before I saw them at my regular store. Had no idea it would be part of the new fall line.


----------



## witchyone

weenbaby said:


> Dewey Beach Delaware. It's a few minutes from Rehoboth. We want to stay in Dewey because it's relatively quiet. The place we usually stay at is right on the beach but they don't have any rooms. There are other places but not many that are beach accessible (I HATE to drive somewhere to park to spend the day on the beach, so I have to be within walking distance). I think there are only 12 hotels in Dewey Beach.
> 
> We could stay at rehoboth but they are way more expensive for what we want. I keep running into nice hotels but they're booked for the nights we want! Usually after labor day, no one goes to the beach...ugh.


Right, you'd think you'd have no problem getting a room! I usually look forward to Labor Day because after that, the NJ shore traffic stops.  I've heard good things about Dewey Beach and Rehoboth, hopefully you find something!


----------



## witchyone

I just chatted with my pal Lindsey W. again and she said the candy dish will be available online. I'm starting to wonder if she and Sean M. have a wheel they spin and whatever it lands on is the answer they give. I'm guessing the wheel says "online only", "in-store only", "8/1", "midnight", and "I'm not the Boney Bandit".


----------



## SkippyBones95

The manager of my local store just called to tell me they are opening at 9! She's a sweetheart and knows how rabid I am about the Bunch. And a lot of other YC stuff. She said they just made the decision today. I'm sure she'll make some other calls but said they aren't doing a sign or anything about the time change....maybe that means a better shot at getting what I want. She did tell me that they have a decent amount of stock. Not sure what that means but they are a larger store. She also said that she would not be waiting by the phone for a coupon. Oh well, just means I have to be more selective.


----------



## Madjoodie

Welcome SB! Great minds think alike. I just took the plunge here too. And I feel your pain about your list growing and growing. That happens the more I even stare at the pics. Hate to imagine what I'll be like in the store tomorrow! Need coupons now!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Madjoodie said:


> Welcome SB! Great minds think alike. I just took the plunge here too. And I feel your pain about your list growing and growing. That happens the more I even stare at the pics. Hate to imagine what I'll be like in the store tomorrow! Need coupons now!


Hi Madjoodie! I come here every summer for news and giggles. Felt like I needed to participate. My list doesn't need to grow too much. I am running out of room. I have Boney's stored everywhere in my house! The stack of YC boxes in one of my guest rooms is almost to the ceiling. And that is only part of the collection!!


----------



## SalemWitch

witchyone said:


> I just chatted with my pal Lindsey W. again and she said the candy dish will be available online. I'm starting to wonder if she and Sean M. have a wheel they spin and whatever it lands on is the answer they give. I'm guessing the wheel says "online only", "in-store only", "8/1", "midnight", and "I'm not the Boney Bandit".


Sean M. told me the same thing earlier this week.


----------



## Madjoodie

witchyone said:


> I just chatted with my pal Lindsey W. again and she said the candy dish will be available online. I'm starting to wonder if she and Sean M. have a wheel they spin and whatever it lands on is the answer they give. I'm guessing the wheel says "online only", "in-store only", "8/1", "midnight", and "I'm not the Boney Bandit".


Or perhaps a magic 8 ball of standard YC responses?!? But let's not forget the recent "watch your email for possible last minute coupons" or maybe something fun like "coupons, you don't need no stinkin' coupons"!


----------



## weenbaby

witchyone said:


> Right, you'd think you'd have no problem getting a room! I usually look forward to Labor Day because after that, the NJ shore traffic stops.  I've heard good things about Dewey Beach and Rehoboth, hopefully you find something!


I think I found a room. It's not on the beach, but it's on the bay so at least there is some kind of view. Dewey is small so it's literally a walk across the street to get to the beach. Plus it's $100 cheaper a night. I'll have to throw out the idea to my husband because he's super picky it's almost annoying. He'll take a crappy room on the beach over a nice room that's just a walk away. 

Also this room has a full kitchen and we're planning on cooking as many meals as we can in the room so we don't have to eat out much. It's going to be a CHEAP vacation. I do plan on shopping at the outlets though and I plan on buying a new Coach bag...oops...LOL


----------



## weenbaby

I bet next year they do make the boney bandit. They'll just take headless farmers and color a mask on the face with a sharpie. I also bet they give the job to Sean M...He's gonna be busy this year!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I'm real familiar with the Delaware and Maryland beaches since we owned property there over the years. Dewey beach at night can be crazy because of the young crowds hovering around the Rusty Rudder and the Cork and Bottle. Have fun.


----------



## witchyone

weenbaby said:


> I think I found a room. It's not on the beach, but it's on the bay so at least there is some kind of view. Dewey is small so it's literally a walk across the street to get to the beach. Plus it's $100 cheaper a night. I'll have to throw out the idea to my husband because he's super picky it's almost annoying. He'll take a crappy room on the beach over a nice room that's just a walk away.
> 
> Also this room has a full kitchen and we're planning on cooking as many meals as we can in the room so we don't have to eat out much. It's going to be a CHEAP vacation. I do plan on shopping at the outlets though and I plan on buying a new Coach bag...oops...LOL


My husband is the exact same way! And I would also be making a trip to the Coach outlet!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Heard a rumor that that a coupon will be released at midnight. This is not from my reliable source but I hope they know what they are talking about. Good luck all. I hope you get all u want. If u miss a pieces don't fret. They refill in sept. Online. Go to the store order there free shipping.


----------



## sanura03

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I was looking up what time the store I'm going to tomorrow will open, and I saw this at the bottom. Way to be really subtle in the last line! And I'm getting a cupcake!
> 
> Boney Bunch Preview Party
> Date: August 2
> Time: Throughout the day
> 
> Join us for our SPOOK-TACULAR Boney Bunch Preview Party!
> FREE Candy Corn Cupcakes & Witches Brew Punch
> While Supplies Last
> 
> Dip Your Own Boney Bunch Critter - $2 Fee
> While Supplies Last
> 
> FREE Votive Sampler with Any Purchase
> 
> ALL DAY: Be the first to get exclusive access to the NEW Halloween Candles and 2014 Boney Bunch Family featuring Drop Dead Gorgeous Diva!
> 
> Exclusive Boney Bunch Candy Dish ONLY Available on the day of the event! $10 with any $35 purchase or more!
> 
> ONLY AT THE VILLAGE STORES: 5 Exclusive Boney Bunch pieces including Pet Cemetery, Frankenstein and Bride, Ghoul Bus, and Wake the Dead. These will be available only at the Village Stores and online! Snatch them up before their gone!



Ooh, don't do this, don't make me want to drive up there!! lol

I'll gladly take the cupcake, but the thought of Witches' Brew punch makes me want to hurl haha.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I'm really hoping for a coupon. I have no idea how I'm supposed to choose


----------



## sanura03

But it is really good to know that if I DO go up there, they will also have the online stuff, so I can save on shipping.

Yelling ahead.

THIS IS ALL DEPENDENT ON THEM RELEASING A GOOD COUPON. Hint hint Yankee.

Whoo, it's hard work yelling on my Chromebook, it doesn't have a caps lock key.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Are the coupons a one time use deal? Or can you print multiple ones and use them in separate transactions?

I only ask, because if we do get a coupon mine doesn't come in until around 830-9ish so I won't be at home to print multiple copies of it. I wonder if they would just scan the same coupon off of my phone for separate transactions.


----------



## sanura03

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Are the coupons a one time use deal? Or can you print multiple ones and use them in separate transactions?
> 
> I only ask, because if we do get a coupon mine doesn't come in until around 830-9ish so I won't be at home to print multiple copies of it. I wonder if they would just scan the same coupon off of my phone for separate transactions.


Last year they had a limit of four coupons in-store (flagship store.) This year, who knows =(


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My store won't let you use more than one coupon per person per day. Then she gets upset if she finds out you ordered anything online because it takes away from her sales. Sorry! 



sanura03 said:


> Last year they had a limit of four coupons in-store (flagship store.) This year, who knows =(


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Does everyone get the "same" number on the coupon? Sometimes they issue specific numbers on the Qs so it can only be redeemed once. I'm going with a friend tomorrow and if I get my coupon (allegedly if there is one haha) I'm trying to see if they can scan it from my phone for me and then scan it again for her. I tend to get my qs a few hours before she gets hers.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

It'd be two separate transactions since their coupon policy does state that its "one coupon, per person, per day, per visit" so it'd be one transaction for me and one for her. haha sorry for all of the annoying questions. I feel like I'm going into a ceramic war zone tomorrow.


----------



## weenbaby

OMG. The person I bought my Christmas boneys from will be at the preview party! I'm going to meet her there. Yay! IRL boney friends.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

That's awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lots of great energy going on here this afternoon! I'm feeling the Boney vibe! 

For some reason, I do not get YC coupons until the afternoon.  If anyone here gets one in the morning, please post it. YC, to the best of my knowledge, sends out coupons with the same code to everyone. Big thanks and hugs in advance!


----------



## boneybabe13

The boney bandit has struck the Yankee fb page again, lol #freetheboneys


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> The boney bandit has struck the Yankee fb page again, lol #freetheboneys


OMG, he's spamming them with their own leaked pictures. TOO hilarious!


----------



## sanura03

As far as I know, they all have the same code.

Experiment time!

The code for me for the latest B2G1 is 408030200. What about you guys?


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> As far as I know, they all have the same code.
> 
> Experiment time!
> 
> The code for me for the latest B2G1 is 408030200. What about you guys?


Same here!


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> Long time lurker and collector that recently took the big plunge and joined here. Boney Bandit, you rock!
> 
> But my thanks to the rest of you all too! I've been cracking up at the posts all week. Nice to have other folks who get this whole obsession! I can barely stand the wait.


Welcome to the Boney Bunch thread!


----------



## sanura03

Looks like I'm going to have to take a series of wigs and / or fake mustaches so I can use the coupon* more than once haha.

*IF THERE IS ONE


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> As far as I know, they all have the same code.
> 
> Experiment time!
> 
> The code for me for the latest B2G1 is 408030200. What about you guys?


My "special coupon offer" has the same code, LOL! It's so special, everybody's got the same one!


----------



## redsea

SkippyBones95 said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker and Boney collector. I finally had to dip a toe into the the forum pool. You guys provide a lot of entertainment and news. Can't wait for tomorrow!!! The pics help me finalize my list....that is until I see things in person....then the darn list grows


Welcome SkippyBones95!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yup same code over here haha


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

And here I thought YC treated me like a special snowflake

hmmph


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, he's spamming them with their own leaked pictures. TOO hilarious!


Amazing, and they must see it because YC just replied to someone who commented on a post right above the last Bandit post.


----------



## redsea

I am having a hard time deciding whether or not to order right when they go online. I am afraid that if I order right away, a coupon is going to come from 6-8 AM, and I would be really bummed out if that happened after spending a decent amount of money......grrrrrrr! LOL, I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Do you think the boney guy pictured before DDG is Clyde? He looks like he's hanging out of a vehicle like Bonnie is on the leaked picture


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Redsea, you should have a grace period that you can cancel your order. You might want to look into it


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Redsea, you should have a grace period that you can cancel your order. You might want to look into it


YC does not do price adjustments at all.  The only way to circumvent their insanity, is to return the items, then purchase them again with a coupon.


----------



## sanura03

I thought that was Clyde on the side of the car and they modeled his hair after either the villain in No Country for Old Men, or Mama Fratelli in the Goonies. Either way it's pretty awful haha.


----------



## myerman82

Hey everyone!!! Just stopping by to say hi while I'm taking a break. Now back to editing. See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## sanura03

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Do you think the boney guy pictured before DDG is Clyde? He looks like he's hanging out of a vehicle like Bonnie is on the leaked picture


Do you mean the one in the curtain? I guess I just assumed it was a really badly photoshopped torso of the candy dish guy but maybe not.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

sanura03 said:


> Do you mean the one in the curtain? I guess I just assumed it was a really badly photoshopped torso of the candy dish guy but maybe not.


haha yeah that one


----------



## boneybabe13

sanura03 said:


> I thought that was Clyde on the side of the car and they modeled his hair after either the villain in No Country for Old Men, or Mama Fratelli in the Goonies. Either way it's pretty awful haha.


Mama fratelli..... A thousand likes!!! Although I think that's supposed to be Bonnie


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I thought that was Clyde on the side of the car and they modeled his hair after either the villain in No Country for Old Men, or Mama Fratelli in the Goonies. Either way it's pretty awful haha.


LOL! I LOVE the Goonies! You're taking me back down memory lane, now.


----------



## witchyone

Every time my phone chimes, I grab it to see if it's a coupon email. Damnit, GEICO, remind me about my auto-billing tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Are they still saying that the candy dish offer is in store only?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Are they still saying that the candy dish offer is in store only?


I've heard it both ways. I guess we will see when everything goes live tonight! 

I sure hope that the candy dish is offered online. I might only order online, since I am an hour away from the nearest store, and appear to have caught a stomach bug. There are many others who are even further from their nearest stores. My money is just as good here as it is there!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I know I feel bad, when I got two eBay Boney packages in the mail today, and I haven't even opened them yet!


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to HF SkippyBones95 & Madjoodie
Hope all your BB dreams come true!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Does anyone remember what time it went online last year? It seems like it was around 1:45 a.m. but I don't remember. Also last year some of the items came out Friday morning. Guess not this time around.



Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've heard it both ways. I guess we will see when everything goes live tonight!
> 
> I sure hope that the candy dish is offered online. I might only order online, since I am an hour away from the nearest store, and appear to have caught a stomach bug. There are many others who are even further from their nearest stores. My money is just as good here as it is there!


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've heard it both ways. I guess we will see when everything goes live tonight!
> 
> I sure hope that the candy dish is offered online. I might only order online, since I am an hour away from the nearest store, and appear to have caught a stomach bug. There are many others who are even further from their nearest stores. My money is just as good here as it is there!


Oh, no - that's rough! Hope you feel better!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Decided to stay home & buy online. Weather stormy & don't fancy a possible five hour drive in thunder storms today & return trip tomorrow. Plus, what I figure whatI save on the trip & overnight stay can be spent on more Boneys. I do hate missing the party. So... I'm setting up some of my Boneys to get in the spirit. Hopefully if it keeps storming it will feel quite spooky. Anyone having to stay home & buy online? I'm planning on being up tonight until I get my stuff. Got my vino & snacks planned. My husband thinks I'm bonkers.


----------



## HallieLaVeau

This thread has been such fun to read. Boney Ban Dit is awesome! I have no idea how I will work tonight thinking about tomorrow. Sleep will be almost impossible. Excited!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

With no coupon I may order online and just a few things at that. I want the candy dish so if I can't get it online I will go to the store, but I don't want to right now. Especially with no coupon. 



BellaLaGhosty said:


> Decided to stay home & buy online. Weather stormy & don't fancy a possible five hour drive in thunder storms today & return trip tomorrow. Plus, what I figure whatI save on the trip & overnight stay can be spent on more Boneys. I do hate missing the party. So... I'm setting up some of my Boneys to get in the spirit. Hopefully if it keeps storming it will feel quite spooky. Anyone having to stay home & buy online? I'm planning on being up tonight until I get my stuff. Got my vino & snacks planned. My husband thinks I'm bonkers.


----------



## sanura03

boneybabe13 said:


> Mama fratelli..... A thousand likes!!! Although I think that's supposed to be Bonnie


If it is Bonnie that would be somewhat better, but not a whole lot lol.


----------



## SalemWitch

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Decided to stay home & buy online. Weather stormy & don't fancy a possible five hour drive in thunder storms today & return trip tomorrow. Plus, what I figure whatI save on the trip & overnight stay can be spent on more Boneys. I do hate missing the party. So... I'm setting up some of my Boneys to get in the spirit. Hopefully if it keeps storming it will feel quite spooky. Anyone having to stay home & buy online? I'm planning on being up tonight until I get my stuff. Got my vino & snacks planned. My husband thinks I'm bonkers.


I am staying at home and buying online too. The nearest YC store is too far away. Good idea about snacks!


----------



## Kitty

DDG looks like Lenzlohan!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> FYI, I checked my e-mail for my first order confirmation from last year, and it was time stamped at: Sat 8/03/13 3:15. That was a.m., EST. I don't know when or if these bad boys will come online today, but hopefully I can get a little shuteye before they do!


Here is my message from last night, for those who were wondering.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Or it might be a body. The front of the taxi does have teeth, you know!



That would be even better!!! Or maybe a coffin???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> DDG looks like Lenzlohan!


I'm thinking that's an insult to DDG, LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I remember being able to buy the big open belly Boney candy dish even thought it was the special deal in store. In fact, didn't they give some away for low price online if you bought over a certain $ amount? I would love this year's candy dish.


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to HF HallieLaVeau,
What are your BB plans?


----------



## Lucy08

Kriscourter said:


> Ok so showing my kids the pics and whAt to grab haha. Feel like planning for war. Scared about basket situation. Waste time and have them get or them just to gran and hold :/


Told my husband this morning that first thing we both need to grab a taxi so I can pick the one with the best paint job. He just rolled his eyes at me, but I know he'll do it.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wonder what you saw? The witch hand is definitely new.


There was a skeleton crew one (we bought one) , maybe that's what you saw???


----------



## HallieLaVeau

Thanks, Kitty! Driving an hour to my nearest Yankee Candle in the morning. I hope to get the Boney and Clyde, taxi, and candy dish. I don't have a haunted mansion, so I'm contemplating getting one this year. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## sanura03

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I remember being able to buy the big open belly Boney candy dish even thought it was the special deal in store. In fact, didn't they give some away for low price online if you bought over a certain $ amount? I would love this year's candy dish.


I think every year they hype the with purchase item as being super limited and it never is, they usually end up begging people to buy them, like the head tart burner from last year. There were about 20 at the outlet when I went last month.
But I do like this one more than either of the other candy dishes so hopefully it's the same way this year!


----------



## weenbaby

Alright I'm off to work with the crappy cell service. I'll try to keep up!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wednesdayaddams said:


> With no coupon I may order online and just a few things at that. I want the candy dish so if I can't get it online I will go to the store, but I don't want to right now. Especially with no coupon.


Same here. I'm really not in the mood for crowds


----------



## Kitty

Weenbababy there is a new eye phone to die 4.


----------



## ninababy100109

Happy Boney Eve! Still waiting for 20 off 45... Let's go Sean M., get off your arse....


----------



## redsea

HallieLaVeau said:


> Thanks, Kitty! Driving an hour to my nearest Yankee Candle in the morning. I hope to get the Boney and Clyde, taxi, and candy dish. I don't have a haunted mansion, so I'm contemplating getting one this year. Decisions, decisions.


Welcome! You picked some fantastic pieces, I hope you get them!


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Weenbababy there is a new eye phone to die 4.


LOL, Kitty, that is hilarious!


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I think every year they hype the with purchase item as being super limited and it never is, they usually end up begging people to buy them, like the head tart burner from last year. There were about 20 at the outlet when I went last month.
> But I do like this one more than either of the other candy dishes so hopefully it's the same way this year!


With previous candy bowls, they always seemed to have tons. I bet it will be the same this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> LOL, Kitty, that is hilarious!


Redsea, I PM'd you!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

This is what I was just told

Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and for taking the time to write us. The Boney Bunch candy dish is an in-store offer for August 2nd, Saturday and will only be available at Yankee Candle® stores. It will be available online at www.yankeecandle.com on September 2nd, Tuesday.

We hope you'll find this helpful and if we may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I was disappointed it wasn't Sean. I think YC made him sleep with the fishes since the pics leaked last night. O.O

Rebecca has taken over his command.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> This is what I was just told
> 
> Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and for taking the time to write us. The Boney Bunch candy dish is an in-store offer for August 2nd, Saturday and will only be available at Yankee Candle® stores. It will be available online at www.yankeecandle.com on September 2nd, Tuesday.
> 
> We hope you'll find this helpful and if we may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.


Thats a bummer the people who have to order online wont be ale to get it tomorrow. At least it will be online eventually! That makes meting they have tons of them like the tart burner last year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the new BB peeps! Glad you joined us.  

So, as some on here know, I had to get my dryer fixed. Guy came today and the total bill was $210.00!! I wanted to cry. As I was writing him the check I kept thinking, do you know how many Boneys that would buy? LOL! My addiction has no patience for home maintenance!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> This is what I was just told
> 
> Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and for taking the time to write us. The Boney Bunch candy dish is an in-store offer for August 2nd, Saturday and will only be available at Yankee Candle® stores. It will be available online at www.yankeecandle.com on September 2nd, Tuesday.
> 
> We hope you'll find this helpful and if we may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.


Oh, crap, LOL. Out in the rain tomorrow I go!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the new BB peeps! Glad you joined us.
> 
> So, as some on here know, I had to get my dryer fixed. Guy came today and the total bill was $210.00!! I wanted to cry. As I was writing him the check I kept thinking, do you know how many Boneys that would buy? LOL! My addiction has no patience for home maintenance!


The Boney Curse strikes again!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Just give it an hour, I'll get another reply that completely contradicts the previous one.

FOR THE LOVE OF SEAN, make up your mind YC!


----------



## witchy poo

Mrs Frankenstien, where are the leaked pics? I have not seen and would love too


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the new BB peeps! Glad you joined us.
> 
> So, as some on here know, I had to get my dryer fixed. Guy came today and the total bill was $210.00!! I wanted to cry. As I was writing him the check I kept thinking, do you know how many Boneys that would buy? LOL! My addiction has no patience for home maintenance!


Oh that stinks!!! try and look on the bright side, at least you didn't have to go buy a new one!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

People on bbl are saying they received invitations with a $15 off $35

Take with a grain of salt, of course.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Boney Bandit saved the day...er night...yesterday!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> People on bbl are saying they received invitations with a $15 off $35
> 
> Take with a grain of salt, of course.


Probably the same troll saying everything is up online now. Its not.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Oh that stinks!!! try and look on the bright side, at least you didn't have to go buy a new one!


Speaking of that, my mom and stepdad had to replace their dryer of 10 years this month as well. It just died on them without warning. They replaced the washer while they were at it. $1200!  See, Spookywolf, it really could be worse!


----------



## Lucy08

Boney and Clyde was at the top of my list until the picture. I just can't tell yet if I like it!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Boney and Clyde was at the top of my list until the picture. I just can't tell yet if I like it!!!!


I pushed that over to my no list...for now.  Somebody on here said they saw a pic that might be the other side...where is that again?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Boney and Clyde was at the top of my list until the picture. I just can't tell yet if I like it!!!!


I'm taking the risk either way. Female Boneys with guns? SEXY!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I pushed that over to my no list...for now.  Somebody on here said they saw a pic that might be the other side...where is that again?


No, that was me WISHING I could see it from the other side.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Can anyone on here confirm (or have received) the "$15 off 35" coupon? Just checked my email & haven't received anything like that.

As mentioned by many, though it's a risk, I may wait until after Sept. 2nd to get some pieces. Fingers crossed they make enough to meet demand.

Welcome to all the new members! Feel free to check out the rest of the Forum - lots of fun & informative discussions going on!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I pushed that over to my no list...for now.  Somebody on here said they saw a pic that might be the other side...where is that again?


Not sure, I couldn't find a pic of the other side! Most of my must have list has been put on my oh nope nope nope list. LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No, that was me WISHING I could see it from the other side.


Great, mess with our brains then yell at us......


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I asked the one poster for proof LOL 

at this point, I'm not too concerned about being nosey with strangers. Too many people have tinkered with our heart strings the past few days


----------



## Lucy08

Ween12amEternal said:


> Can anyone on here confirm (or have received) the "$15 off 35" coupon? Just checked my email & haven't received anything like that.
> 
> As mentioned by many, though it's a risk, I may wait until after Sept. 2nd to get some pieces. Fingers crossed they make enough to meet demand.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members! Feel free to check out the rest of the Forum - lots of fun & informative discussions going on!


I saw the claim on BBL Facebook, I haven't seen or received anything!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

My store hasn't even called me yet...wtf...why even have a list if you're not going to give people any event info. 

Spankings. Spankings for the lot of them!


----------



## Chelsiestein

What time does everyone plan on going to their store to line up? We have usually gottwn there like 40 minutes early. I seriously feel like it is Christmas Eve! I am so going to have to Boney dreams after seeing the pictures!


----------



## sanura03

Ween12amEternal said:


> Can anyone on here confirm (or have received) the "$15 off 35" coupon? Just checked my email & haven't received anything like that.
> 
> As mentioned by many, though it's a risk, I may wait until after Sept. 2nd to get some pieces. Fingers crossed they make enough to meet demand.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members! Feel free to check out the rest of the Forum - lots of fun & informative discussions going on!


Nothing in my inbox yet. We're probably all on YC's no-fly ... er... no-mail list though


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> My store hasn't even called me yet...wtf...why even have a list if you're not going to give people any event info.
> 
> Spankings. Spankings for the lot of them!


My store was supposed to call tonight, nothing yet. Taking the kiddos to the movies in a bit, I may call them before we leave.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Nothing in my inbox yet. We're probably all on YC's no-fly ... er... no-mail list though


I'm now wondering if its the coupon that starts the 4th and someone can't read..... LOL!


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I'm now wondering if its the coupon that starts the 4th and someone can't read..... LOL!


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Lucy08

Just called my store and talked to the manager, 10am and no earlier!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I know I feel bad, when I got two eBay Boney packages in the mail today, and I haven't even opened them yet!


What is in the packages?!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm trying to figure out how to weasel into the mall earlier than 10am haha


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

redsea said:


> What is in the packages?!


No no no you did that all wrong.

You're supposed to say *ahem*

WHAT'S IN THA BOOOOXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!???!!


----------



## sanura03

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to weasel into the mall earlier than 10am haha


They usually open the main mall doors early for the mall walkers. At least in Tx, Nh and Ct haha.


----------



## redsea

Chelsiestein said:


> What time does everyone plan on going to their store to line up? We have usually gottwn there like 40 minutes early. I seriously feel like it is Christmas Eve! I am so going to have to Boney dreams after seeing the pictures!


This is my first Boney Eve and I am so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Chelsiestein

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to weasel into the mall earlier than 10am haha


Your mall doesn't open the doors early? I used to work at Yankee Candle in 2008 and the doors to the mall were unlocked and left unlocked as early as 2 hours before mall opening.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to weasel into the mall earlier than 10am haha


Most malls open early for mall walkers, doesn't yours?? Also the anchor stores sometimes open early on saturday.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

one of them in my area does, but the one my friend and I are planning on going to doesn't have any info (LIES I'm just blind as a bat) about mall walkers on their site. I'm fixing to call right now to see what I can find out.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Shew 8am for mall walkers haha do y'all actually walk or just go ahead and line up?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Just give it an hour, I'll get another reply that completely contradicts the previous one.
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF SEAN, make up your mind YC!


It's ridiculous. They need to get their story straight.


----------



## weenbaby

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Shew 8am for mall walkers haha do y'all actually walk or just go ahead and line up?


We line up and intimidate all the other buyers. Nah JK. We look in the windows and get hand prints all over the glass. 

My eBay seller is meeting me at the mall tomorrow! So not only am I getting my Halloween boneys, I'm getting my Christmas boneys too!!! 

I'm essited. 

I wonder in Sean is drawing masks on farmers yet???


----------



## happythenjaded

All nighter for us all ??? EEEEE!! Finally it's here !!!!!! so so so so so happppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! 

....cant tell can you? LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lucy08 said:


> Boney and Clyde was at the top of my list until the picture. I just can't tell yet if I like it!!!!


I'm the same. It was my number 1 but now I am just not sure.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Happy's here!!!! Now YC can give out the goods


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Happy! Still waitin' for that dang coupon, LOL!

Happy Boney Eve!!!


----------



## weenbaby

happythenjaded said:


> All nighter for us all ??? EEEEE!! Finally it's here !!!!!! so so so so so happppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> ....cant tell can you? LOL.


There is no way I can pull an all nighter. I wonder if we can make the online purchases in store? 

If not I will get them when I get home OR wait for a coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

For those of you planning on going early to wait in line...when the big wave of rabid BB shoppers rush thru the doors, are you grabbing like crazy or are you going to hang back and wait your turn? Serious, though, cause I am a bit crowd-phobic. When I get stuck in a press of people like that, I start feeling like, "OMG, get me outta here!" kind of thing. Just curious what your game plans are.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

weenbaby said:


> We line up and intimidate all the other buyers. Nah JK. We look in the windows and get hand prints all over the glass.
> 
> My eBay seller is meeting me at the mall tomorrow! So not only am I getting my Halloween boneys, I'm getting my Christmas boneys too!!!
> 
> I'm essited.
> 
> I wonder in Sean is drawing masks on farmers yet???




So I def need my leather jacket. Got it. That way I can snap my fingers and hum the theme to the west side story.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Happy's here!!!! Now YC can give out the goods


I told ya'll they would wait on me LOLOL!!


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> For those of you planning on going early to wait in line...when the big wave of rabid BB shoppers rush thru the doors, are you grabbing like crazy or are you going to hang back and wait your turn? Serious, though, cause I am a bit crowd-phobic. When I get stuck in a press of people like that, I start feeling like, "OMG, get me outta here!" kind of thing. Just curious what your game plans are.


I'm gonna grab. It's probably the only option. I'm hoping since the bandit leaked the goods it'll be more organized. 

Here is a good tip...grab the sought after pieces (I think boney n Clyde, the lady, dawn and *shock!* the bird will go first) then go to the stock room and tell them to get what you want. Or just go hang at the stock room. My mom and I have done that twice and besides bone white, we've gotten what we wanted.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Happy! Still waitin' for that dang coupon, LOL!
> 
> Happy Boney Eve!!!


Yayayayyay same to you Spooky! I was totally checking my phone like a looney toon in secret LOL. 

I got a text this morning from Myerman telling me they were online and then they sold out and I wanted to punch him through my phone LOL! JERK! <3


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I can't believe people bum rush the door lol that is just so silly

*slides taser into purse*


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Happy! Still waitin' for that dang coupon, LOL!
> 
> Happy Boney Eve!!!


I seriously feel like a strung out addict when I call my store for any new boney info. Looking for that coupon fix. I can't wait for tomorrow. 

Happy Boney Eve!


----------



## Kitty

I found YC $80 gift cards from Christmas Boney Elf!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> For those of you planning on going early to wait in line...when the big wave of rabid BB shoppers rush thru the doors, are you grabbing like crazy or are you going to hang back and wait your turn? Serious, though, cause I am a bit crowd-phobic. When I get stuck in a press of people like that, I start feeling like, "OMG, get me outta here!" kind of thing. Just curious what your game plans are.


I get a feel for how people are going to act first. I'm a big people watcher. I have been in crowds before where everyone was so nice, like instant family. THEN you know when it is one of those times where it is every man for himself! I have a big chest, and I use my purse to help. In other words, I'll be a lady, until I need to be a b***h!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I can't believe people bum rush the door lol that is just so silly
> 
> *slides taser into purse*


OMG! That reminds me, I just got a new flashlight with a hidden stun gun! I'm gonna go charge that bad boy right now...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I can't believe people bum rush the door lol that is just so silly
> 
> *slides taser into purse*


It's gonna be like Black Friday. I am seriously dreading going to the store for that reason. I am hoping the store won't be that bad. I want that candy dish though so I have to go.


----------



## happythenjaded

I wish I could go to the store for the party. I wanna see them in personnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! 

I expect many pictures from those who are going to the party !!! lol


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I get a feel for how people are going to act first. I'm a big people watcher. I have been in crowds before where everyone was so nice, like instant family. THEN you know when it is one of those times where it is every man for himself! I have a big chest, and I use my purse to help. In other words, I'll be a lady, until I need to be a b***h!



Hahaha. That's awesome!


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I get a feel for how people are going to act first. I'm a big people watcher. I have been in crowds before where everyone was so nice, like instant family. THEN you know when it is one of those times where it is every man for himself! I have a big chest, and I use my purse to help. In other words, I'll be a lady, until I need to be a b***h!


The other year, this woman bum rushed the door and about knocked everyone over. 

Last year this HUGE woman (not chubby just tall and burly) got in everyone's way. She declared she was only there for the fun and not for boneys. My lil 5ft mama took her down. Well not really, she just kind of nudged her way in so the woman would get away from the display.
My mom was so mad at her that was all she talked about for days. Lol. 
Honestly and IMO, if you're taking a friend who isn't grabbing for you but just there for "fun" tell them to get out of everyone's way.


----------



## sanura03

*Motherly tone* Now now, I don't want to see any of you on the news that night! But if you're in jail you can still call me and I'll come pick you up anyway, because I love you.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

So far I have:

-Le Taser
-Leather Jacket
-Flask of Tequila

and now three baggies of popcorn.


----------



## weenbaby

Ok I stalked BBL and it looks like dawn, drop dead and boney n Clyde are popular. Grab those first!!!


----------



## weenbaby

And the bird.


----------



## witchy poo

OMG thank you


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, that [email protected] bird............


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> So far I have:
> 
> -Le Taser
> -Leather Jacket
> -Flask of Tequila
> 
> and now three baggies of popcorn.


I'll take #3 please! Me Likey Tequila! So salt, no sugar, and no lime! Yeah, Baby! Yeah!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Ok I stalked BBL and it looks like dawn, drop dead and boney n Clyde are popular. Grab those first!!!


You know that they are popular now! *vultures circling*


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> So far I have:
> 
> -Le Taser
> -Leather Jacket
> -Flask of Tequila
> 
> and now three baggies of popcorn.


I like how you roll, Mrs. F!!


----------



## Kitty

ABC Tequila
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ore+tequila+skull&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&fr2=piv-web


----------



## witchyone

Unrelated, but I know you guys will give me good advice on this - how long after an eBay auction ends does it usually take for an item to ship? If I won an auction on Sunday night and the item still isn't marked as shipped, I'm not crazy for messaging the seller to find out when it's going to ship, right?


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> Ok I stalked BBL and it looks like dawn, drop dead and boney n Clyde are popular. Grab those first!!!


Okay, weenbaby, you're my new best friend! Bird plane, bird plane bird plane....! 

Edit: Sorry wrong post, but you get the message, weenbaby!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, that [email protected] bird............


Hey, watch it, Mister! I've got a wick trimmer and I know how to use it! LOL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> Unrelated, but I know you guys will give me good advice on this - how long after an eBay auction ends does it usually take for an item to ship? If I won an auction on Sunday night and the item still isn't marked as shipped, I'm not crazy for messaging the seller to find out when it's going to ship, right?


i would definitely send an email....stuff happens to all of us from time to time but they should at least let you know.


----------



## sanura03

The plane's probably my favorite *ducks*


----------



## weenbaby

[QU OTE=witchyone;1645591]Unrelated, but I know you guys will give me good advice on this - how long after an eBay auction ends does it usually take for an item to ship? If I won an auction on Sunday night and the item still isn't marked as shipped, I'm not crazy for messaging the seller to find out when it's going to ship, right?[/QUOTE]
I would send them a message that the boney bandit is on his way to get them unless they deliver the goods.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hey, watch it, Mister! I've got a wick trimmer and I know how to use it! LOL!


LOLOLOLOL okay okay okay!!!


----------



## redsea

Here come the Boneys, here come the Boneys, right down Boney Claus lane! Soon!


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> The plane's probably my favorite *ducks*


I like the plane too.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> The plane's probably my favorite *ducks*


I love the bird too!


----------



## Kitty

Imagine Drone Bird Plane!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> Unrelated, but I know you guys will give me good advice on this - how long after an eBay auction ends does it usually take for an item to ship? If I won an auction on Sunday night and the item still isn't marked as shipped, I'm not crazy for messaging the seller to find out when it's going to ship, right?


It's been 5 days? Yes, message the seller. It is possible the item already shipped, and it wasn't marked that way. I sure hope so. 5 days is a long time before shipping!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> The plane's probably my favorite *ducks*


Hey, I'm not kidding, that IS my favorite. No ducking, standing tall and proud! "It's a bird, it's a plane, it's....SUPER BONEY!"


----------



## SalemWitch

I misspoke.


----------



## redsea

I love how it looks like a Halloween Crow...love love!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Kitty said:


> ABC Tequila
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ore+tequila+skull&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&fr2=piv-web


Those are awesome!!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm so excited! This is the official start to Halloween for me! 

Probably Monday (I work all weekend...lame) I'm going to put up my display. I have the perfect spot away from Sir Grabby Fingers (my son) 
For some reason my boneys are all in the kitchen *shrug*

I *might* do rearranging. Hmm.


----------



## witchyone

Thanks, guys! I'll definitely message the seller.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> I just received my mail, and I got the catalog!!! The one that has already been posted here, with BB on 2 pages only.  Also received a coupon save $20 on a purchase of $45 or more. Good through Sept. 1.


Thank you for not showing the code. If you do, I'm afraid the Boney gods will become very angry.


----------



## happythenjaded

Nice coupon!


----------



## sanura03

SalemWitch said:


> I just received my mail, and I got the catalog!!! The one that has already been posted here, with BB on 2 pages only.  Also received a coupon save $20 on a purchase of $45 or more. Good through Sept. 1.
> View attachment 206062


"valid on large jars and tumblers" Curse you YC! *shakes fist*


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> ABC Tequila
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ore+tequila+skull&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&fr2=piv-web


Had to go back and look at these again, Kitty. So cool! If you're going to drink tequila, that's the way to do it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pffffffffffft. Stoopid fake coupon !


----------



## SkippyBones95

You guys are making me nervous. My store is usually very calm on preview day. Always arrive about 30 minutes early and it's usually just me and two or three other die hards. Now I feel like I need to workout and get the muscles in shape before I go in the morning!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You know, I wonder why when you get a catalog in store, there is no coupon attached. But, when you get it in the mail, there is?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> "valid on large jars and tumblers" Curse you YC! *shakes fist*


Seriously pushing those candles.


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you for not showing the code. If you do, I'm afraid the Boney gods will become very angry.


Sooo Sorry!!


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> "valid on large jars and tumblers" Curse you YC! *shakes fist*


For realsies?


WHYYHHHYYYYYYYY


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> ABC Tequila
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ore+tequila+skull&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&fr2=piv-web


Those are so cool! But tequila makes me wish for death haha. I wonder if I can buy some empty ones? (I'm lame)
To Ebay!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> What??? Oh crap, I was so excited, here it is.
> View attachment 206063


LOL! It's gonna spread like wildfire, LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

If this was any other time of the year I would think those candle coupons are great. Lol.


----------



## witchyone

I just tried adding a bunch of tart warmers to my cart and used the code, and it worked!

My husband is now mocking me. When I tried the code he fake gasped and said, "This is a Boney game changer!"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> What??? Oh crap, I was so excited, here it is.


I'm not sure that YC wants that coupon available for preview day? Was it on the fall catalog, or a Halloween catalog?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Spookywolf

It's supposed to rain in my part of the world tonight. Going to fire up one of my Halloween swirl candles and plug in Nightmare Before Christmas or The Corpse Bride to set the mood. Can't think of any better atmosphere for a Boney Bunch Eve. Let the good times roll.


----------



## happythenjaded

I would delete that coupon picture if you expect to be able to use it tonight...... just sayin'.........................


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Let's just try to keep the code a little hush hush until the Boneys go live, guys. You don't want YC to deactivate it until after the party!


----------



## SalemWitch

Soooo Sorry!


----------



## SalemWitch

happythenjaded said:


> I would delete that coupon picture if you expect to be able to use it tonight...... just sayin'.........................


How??? I tried.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> How??? I tried.


Go back to your post and edit it. You can then delete it from within your post.


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Go back to your post and edit it. You can then delete it from within your post.


I did that, didn't work.


----------



## happythenjaded

Edit and then take out the URL for the picture you posted


----------



## just_Tim

thanks for the code =-) very cool of you to post it I wrote it down and will try to use it as soon as they are for sale on the site


----------



## SalemWitch

happythenjaded said:


> Edit and then take out the URL for the picture you posted


Ok, thanks, it is removed. I thought I was doing something good.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just remember, guys. There will be more lurkers, vultures, pretty much anyone excited about BB will be on here tonight. If you have ultra juicy, top secret, gotta share it, can't stand it, uber private information you would like to share, please use private messaging!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> Ok, thanks, it is removed. I thought I was doing something good.


You are! Just wait until the Bonies are up and live!


----------



## happythenjaded

SalemWitch said:


> Ok, thanks, it is removed. I thought I was doing something good.


You def. were!! Absolutely !! But since YC hasnt announced it, we just didnt want the picture to stay up, ya know? In case its not meant to be valid for tonight! 

Thank you for sharing! And now the evidence it removed so we should be fine. And we can message anyone who needs the code! 

Except vultures.... they do not get the code... lololol!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I'm still having such a hard time narrowing it down.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm still having such a hard time narrowing it down.


There are a lot of great choices this year!


----------



## just_Tim

yeah I agree the ebay vultures dont need any codes lol they make enough money on us with buying up all the YC stuff and re selling on ebay.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

It's really hard. They have so many great pieces. I was hoping to see the bride and groom set too.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yeah they will have to pay full price, b******* <~~ now THAT is aggression, LOL!


----------



## just_Tim

I am realllllly limited on space now so as tough as it is deciding I will go with the Boney and Clyde and the one holding his eyes,and the cat with the pumpkin. really sucks running out of room lol. I think I will also order some tarts of the ghostly treats, and if they smell good grab a medium size.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah they will have to pay full price, b******* <~~ now THAT is aggression, LOL!


ROFL, Happy! Effing AWESOME!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I cant even look at the other Halloween items this year...... I am strictly on Boney business with my budget LOL.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL, Happy! Effing AWESOME!!!


teeeheeeee 0;-)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

just_Tim said:


> I am realllllly limited on space now so as tough as it is deciding I will go with the Boney and Clyde and the one holding his eyes,and the cat with the pumpkin. really sucks running out of room lol. I think I will also order some tarts of the ghostly treats, and if they smell good grab a medium size.


That's a really good idea. I usually sample a candle that way, and I never thought about it for Ghostly Treats this year!


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!
> View attachment 206069


yayayyayayay Jezebel!


----------



## just_Tim

yeah its nuts lol I remember I bought the lil raven tea light holder on sale last year in Dec for about 5 bucks or so, then seen the same ones!! on Ebay in April for 30 bucks !


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!


Did you win him off eBay? He's adorbs!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!
> View attachment 206069


I just love that!! Awesome!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!
> View attachment 206069


Eeeppss! Exciting!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

just_Tim said:


> yeah its nuts lol I remember I bought the lil raven tea light holder on sale last year in Dec for about 5 bucks or so, then seen the same ones!! on Ebay in April for 30 bucks !


Pfff! The first two of those I tried to get, the legs fell off, LOL! Third time was a charm!


----------



## weenbaby

OMG WHAT WAS THE CODE???

Someone message it to me pleaSe


----------



## just_Tim

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's a really good idea. I usually sample a candle that way, and I never thought about it for Ghostly Treats this year!


yeah at first I thought I will order it as soon as it is on the site, but then I remember one form a set last year called Boo and smelled like peppermint and I did not care for it lol, So this time I thought try some cheap samples and give it a test. I always buy the candy corn ones those I like I got in on that deal back in June, where they were 50 cents a piece so I bought a couple boxes to put away. I hope the ghostly treat is good because I really like the jar I save them after the candle is long gone lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Maybe the bird is actually a vulture and its YC's way of saying "F YOU!" to them! LOL


OH, YEA! Happy is geared up and ready to bawl tonite (and I don't mean cry, LOL!)


----------



## just_Tim

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Pfff! The first two of those I tried to get, the legs fell off, LOL! Third time was a charm!


lol that sucks ! yeah the legs are verrrry thin thats cool the third one worked out at least


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Yes I did  I was so nervous to open the package, but the seller had it wrapped up tight! No broken bonaparte for me! Squee!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I missed it too  can someone please pm it to me! ***bats eylashes***


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yes I did  I was so nervous to open the package, but the seller had it wrapped up tight! No broken bonaparte for me! Squee!!


I am so jealous! He is about to take fliiiight (like the bats in our tummies, right Happy?)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, guys. I gotta get ready to meet DH for dinner. I know I'm gonna miss so much in just a few hours. I'll be checking in as much as possible. I am so excited for tonite!


----------



## Spookywolf

It's good to have some cheapie stuff in mind, like your favorite votive scents, for your online orders tonight. You're gonna need 'em to fill out your orders to the right dollar amount for the coupons. Thanks for reminding me about ghostly treats! Definitely going to try that one too!


----------



## Spookywolf

I really want to see the witch items tonight as well. Those boots in the preview flyer were so cute! Anybody want to place odds on how much they're going for?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Maybe the bird is actually a vulture and its YC's way of saying "F YOU!" to them! LOL


he's not a vulture but he should have been. Yankee needs some real creative minds on this line next year. Raven schmaven.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, guys. I gotta get ready to meet DH for dinner. I know I'm gonna miss so much in just a few hours. I'll be checking in as much as possible. I am so excited for tonite!


I am out to dinner too, but Outback has terrible service. What a tease...what's the point of having a phone if you can't check HF? Lol


----------



## Kitty

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!
> View attachment 206069


Baby you can drive my car!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm still having such a hard time narrowing it down.


I feel your pain. I'm still trying to organize my list! 



just_Tim said:


> I am realllllly limited on space now so as tough as it is deciding I will go with the Boney and Clyde and the one holding his eyes,and the cat with the pumpkin. really sucks running out of room lol. I think I will also order some tarts of the ghostly treats, and if they smell good grab a medium size.


Me too! Definitely gonna have to get creative on displays this year. I'm still eyeing my china cabinet and thinking the dishes just might have to go, LOL! 



Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay! My first Boney Eve prezzie!!
> View attachment 206069


Congrats, Jezebel Boo! He's sooooo cute!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Baby you can drive my car!


Ah man, Kitty, now I'm sitting here humming that song!


----------



## boneybabe13

Can one of you kindly pm me the code as well? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Sorry for the language guys! *eats bar of soap* 

BONEYS BONEYS BONEYS .... so ready!!!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Sorry for the language guys! *eats bar of soap*
> 
> BONEYS BONEYS BONEYS .... so ready!!!


We'll forgive you this one time! Lol

No Boneys until I get home! Haha


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> We'll forgive you this one time! Lol
> 
> No Boneys until I get home! Haha


Dont worry, YC will wait for you... they did for me!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Dont worry, YC will wait for you... they did for me!


I sure hope so!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Meanwhile, I'm wondering if myerman zapped himself with his proton pack?  He's been off grid pretty much all day!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Meanwhile, I'm wondering if myerman zapped himself with his proton pack?  He's been off grid pretty much all day!


He's on the road, he should be on in a while !


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Because that totally answers my question >.>

Hi! Is the bonie bunch candy dish promotion going to be an in-store only event, or will it be available online as well?
28 minutes ago
We will be doing a preview in the flagship stores on Saturday! Beyond that, you'll have to stay tuned to see the collection!


----------



## weenbaby

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Because that totally answers my question >.>
> 
> Hi! Is the bonie bunch candy dish promotion going to be an in-store only event, or will it be available online as well?
> 28 minutes ago
> We will be doing a preview in the flagship stores on Saturday! Beyond that, you'll have to stay tuned to see the collection!


Sean is at it again!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Will someone please pm me the code?? Pretty pretty pleaseeee Thank you to Salem for letting us know and sharing.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Next year I want a commemorative Sean M. boney. It shall be named "Misinform the Dead"


----------



## chloerlz

Hi everyone! Just recently found out about this site, I didn't even know there were so many boney fans!! I'm so excited about tomorrow. This will be my 3rd boney party, and I still don't know what I'm getting...eek!!!


----------



## witchyone

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Next year I want a commemorative Sean M. boney. It shall be named "Misinform the Dead"


With a tea light holder/wheel of answers for you to spin! $99.99


----------



## Kitty

Spookywolf said:


> Ah man, Kitty, now I'm sitting here humming that song!


you tube Beatles
Baby You Can Drive My Car


----------



## weenbaby

witchyone said:


> With a tea light holder/wheel of answers for you to spin! $99.99


Where the answer to every question is-The preview is Saturday!


----------



## weenbaby

chloerlz said:


> Hi everyone! Just recently found out about this site, I didn't even know there were so many boney fans!! I'm so excited about tomorrow. This will be my 3rd boney party, and I still don't know what I'm getting...eek!!!


Welcome. 

Just remember, there are no caps and Sean M. will answer all your questions.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I was grumbling earlier before my husband left for work about Sean and his games. He just looked at me weird and shook his head. 

Sorry Sean M, but you're the YC scapegoat now budy


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Hey ghouls hey! 

I'm a crypt keeper now haha that totally makes me want to watch Tales from the Crypt


----------



## chloerlz

Thank you! I promise not to use caps.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm going to go post this on YC's wall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug88HO2mg44


----------



## happythenjaded

I will never live the CAPS thing down LOLOLOL!! 

I am so antsy guysssssss!!


----------



## redsea

You ready to stay up into the wee hours for our precious Boney Bunch?!


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to HF chloerlz,
Buying online, going to preview or both?


----------



## redsea

Welcome Chloe!


----------



## happythenjaded

I AM I AM I AM I AM READY REDSEA! hehe


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm going to go post this on YC's wall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug88HO2mg44


You wanna post an ad to Red Lobster on YC's wall?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Curse you ads!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I AM I AM I AM I AM READY REDSEA! hehe


Do you plan on going to the store in the morning? I do, hopefully not too tired!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You wanna post an ad to Red Lobster on YC's wall?


Hey maybe it will give them inspiration to release that prototype lobster boney, LOL!


----------



## chloerlz

Thanks so much for the welcomes everyone! You guys are so sweet in here. I'm going to attempt to stay up to buy online, I really love that Wake the Dead boney, he's soooo gosh darn cute!! But I also want to go to the preview party to get that candy dish. I have one from last year, but this one is so cool...so I must have it!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Hey maybe it will give them inspiration to release that prototype lobster boney, LOL!


 I would buy a lobster Boney! I love sea life. Next year they should do an "under the sea" piece with all sorts of critters. We could have a Boney anemone!


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> OMG WHAT WAS THE CODE???
> 
> Someone message it to me pleaSe


Me too! Me too! I was napping getting ready to stay up all night!


----------



## redsea

chloerlz said:


> Thanks so much for the welcomes everyone! You guys are so sweet in here. I'm going to attempt to stay up to buy online, I really love that Wake the Dead boney, he's soooo gosh darn cute!! But I also want to go to the preview party to get that candy dish. I have one from last year, but this one is so cool...so I must have it!


I am in the same boat! Order online, then get a couple at the party and the candy dish.


----------



## Spookywolf

chloerlz said:


> Thanks so much for the welcomes everyone! You guys are so sweet in here. I'm going to attempt to stay up to buy online, I really love that Wake the Dead boney, he's soooo gosh darn cute!! But I also want to go to the preview party to get that candy dish. I have one from last year, but this one is so cool...so I must have it!


Welcome chloertz! I want that candy dish in a bad way. That's the only reason I'm going to face the mob scene at the store tomorrow {shudder!}


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I would buy a lobster Boney! I love sea life. Next year they should do an "under the sea" piece with all sorts of critters. We could have a Boney anemone!


And a boney shark to come and eat the fish in the boat from this year!


----------



## chloerlz

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome chloertz! I want that candy dish in a bad way. That's the only reason I'm going to face the mob scene at the store tomorrow {shudder!}


I'm afraid to see how many people are going to the preview party, every year more people go! My store is so little, I just go in and grab and think later lol!


----------



## Madjoodie

Could someone please, please, please throw this new and unemployed HF member a bone and send me the coupon code? I know Sean M. would be happy not to have me stalking him any more. Thanks from me too Salem on the heads up!

And is there a guide somewhere on how PM works? I am so new I still can't tell how to stop getting an emil every time a new message is posted. I think my inbox is going to explode on this Boney Eve!


----------



## chloerlz

redsea said:


> I am in the same boat! Order online, then get a couple at the party and the candy dish.


I'm glad I'm not alone, my husband thinks I'm nuts for staying up that late! But, I've been waiting and waiting for the boneys and it's finally time!!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> And a boney shark to come and eat the fish in the boat from this year!


Yessss! Boney shark would be awesome...he could be sort of see through with his bones and there could be a Boney head inside the shark!


----------



## weenbaby

Hey guys I've been thinking (I currently have smoke coming out of my ears) and I have come to a conclusion. 

YC totally pulled prices outta their no-no holes. The cheapest piece is Dawn. 
From what I remember Frank was a fairly piece and he's $19.99. 
The other pieces like the baby, football player etc can't be as big as Frank. I would guess the size of the baby is comparable to the size of the carriage from last year.
The cat is $17.99 while bonesy is $14.99. I'm assuming they are comparable in size...maybe cuz this is bonesy's third year? 
These things average $20 a piece. That's ridiculous...

We will all buy them though so this post is mostly pointless.

I want to edit that the cheapest piece is Bonesy. I just didn't add him to my list because I already have him.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Do you plan on going to the store in the morning? I do, hopefully not too tired!


God , no ! LOLOL


----------



## redsea

chloerlz said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone, my husband thinks I'm nuts for staying up that late! But, I've been waiting and waiting for the boneys and it's finally time!!


You are definitely not alone! We are all crazy for Boneys! I may wake up every hour till they go live! Lol


----------



## hoya4085

new to the forum.....been following you guys for a couple years to get updates on boney releases.....looking forward to releases tonight.....if someone could pm me a coupon code for tonight it would be greatly appreciated....I only by for my girlfriends and my collection.....


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> You def. were!! Absolutely !! But since YC hasnt announced it, we just didnt want the picture to stay up, ya know? In case its not meant to be valid for tonight!
> 
> Thank you for sharing! And now the evidence it removed so we should be fine. And we can message anyone who needs the code!
> 
> Except vultures.... they do not get the code... lololol!


Happy - there's a coupon?! Can u PM it to me?


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> God , no ! LOLOL


I will take pictures to post!


----------



## Sandywitch

May I have the code? I'm new to the forum and missed it.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Hi & welcome madjoodie! Most Forum questions can be answered by the FAQ (There's also a link at the top of the page just above the white line).

To PM someone, just click on their name in the header of any given post and click "private message".

Am counting down to haunt the YC here once it closes (lol my S.O. think I'm nuts!)


----------



## DarkSecret

Would someone kindly send me the code? Please? I have been MIA because I was catching some zzzz's didn't sleep well last night. Are we expecting online sales at or after midnight?


----------



## Kitty

The coupon is for candles.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Is it me or is the time going by so slow. It's gonna be a long night. 

What is everyone doing to help pass the time?


----------



## witchy poo

Coupon code please, please, please.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Spooky I am going just for the candy dish too. Did a live chat w/YC today and they said the candy dish is only in stores tomorrow, but it will be back in September online. 



Spookywolf said:


> Welcome chloertz! I want that candy dish in a bad way. That's the only reason I'm going to face the mob scene at the store tomorrow {shudder!}


----------



## SalemWitch

Kitty said:


> The coupon is for candles.


Yes, sorry for my stupidity!!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Ugghhh...I can't concentrate on anything but Boneys! I have friends coming over and sadly, they don't understand the madness. All I really want to do is read the forum and plan for tomorrow. Alas, that makes me a bad host. Until they show up I am going around the house imagining where I am going to put the new pieces this year. I think I may do something with DDG, Dead End Zone and the prom couple from last year...a suburban "angst" theme. LOL


----------



## hoya4085

plan on getting some candles tomorrow....if I could please have the code it would be appreciated....


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I'm going to one store and sending my mom to a different one. Between us both I'm hopeful I will get the ones I want without getting injured lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Just checking out HW to pass the time. Chloretz (misspelled?) there are very few people at my local store, less than 10 last year. And no pushy ones either. But my store will get at least one of everything, the big pieces sometimes only 1 piece or two. 



Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Is it me or is the time going by so slow. It's gonna be a long night.
> 
> What is everyone doing to help pass the time?


----------



## DarkSecret

Kitty said:


> The coupon is for candles.


Seriously? I hope you all don't think I'm a vulture. The only thing I do on ebay is buy buy buy.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

While I am waiting for DH for dinner, I am going to brave the waters here. Please don't be  at me! 

It is obviously out of the bag that there is a new coupon code floating around right now. The question is, WHEN did YC mean for us to be able to use it? While we recognize a lot of people on here, anyone can sign up tonight, and ask for the code. PLEASE, PLEASE use discretion when giving out this code! Giving it to the wrong person could hurt all of us when it is time to place our orders. One, YC could deactivate the code entirely. Two, the "vultures" could use the same code, to buy up the pieces that we all want AT DISCOUNTED PRICES. Then, true Boney Bunch lovers will be rewarded for their kindness, by having to purchase these same pieces at double or triple the price on eBay!

So, please. Unless it is someone that you are really comfortable with, please think about PMing this code to anyone and everyone who asks. At least until a little later. Okay?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I have a buy 2 get 1 free jar, tumbler, or pure radiance email coupon, code is "summer" hope that helps 



hoya4085 said:


> plan on getting some candles tomorrow....if I could please have the code it would be appreciated....


----------



## Kitty

SalemWitch said:


> Yes, sorry for my stupidity!!


You meant well. Hopefully coupon will materialize.


----------



## redsea

Boneybunchlove said:


> I'm going to one store and sending my mom to a different one. Between us both I'm hopeful I will get the ones I want without getting injured lol


Wear layers so you don't get hurt! Lol


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> You def. were!! Absolutely !! But since YC hasnt announced it, we just didnt want the picture to stay up, ya know? In case its not meant to be valid for tonight!
> 
> Thank you for sharing! And now the evidence it removed so we should be fine. And we can message anyone who needs the code!
> 
> Except vultures.... they do not get the code... lololol!



See what happens when I go to bed early. I miss the pictures and the coupon! Can someone PM me the code pretty please???


----------



## chloerlz

I'm glad you don't have any pushy people and not too many people. It can get a tad crazy at mine, it's almost like Black Friday!


----------



## hoya4085

I understand not wanting to give out code to newbies....I have never sold boneys on ebay and never will......I only buy for my and my girlfriends collection



Pumpkin Muffin said:


> While I am waiting for DH for dinner, I am going to brave the waters here. Please don't be  at me!
> 
> It is obviously out of the bag that there is a new coupon code floating around right now. The question is, WHEN did YC mean for us to be able to use it? While we recognize a lot of people on here, anyone can sign up tonight, and ask for the code. PLEASE, PLEASE use discretion when giving out this code! Giving it to the wrong person could hurt all of us when it is time to place our orders. One, YC could deactivate the code entirely. Two, the "vultures" could use the same code, to buy up the pieces that we all want AT DISCOUNTED PRICES. Then, true Boney Bunch lovers will be rewarded for their kindness, by having to purchases these same pieces at double or triple the price on eBay!
> 
> So, please. Unless it is someone that you are really comfortable with, please think about PMing this code to anyone and everyone who asks. At least until a little later. Okay?


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> While I am waiting for DH for dinner, I am going to brave the waters here. Please don't be  at me!
> 
> It is obviously out of the bag that there is a new coupon code floating around right now. The question is, WHEN did YC mean for us to be able to use it? While we recognize a lot of people on here, anyone can sign up tonight, and ask for the code. PLEASE, PLEASE use discretion when giving out this code! Giving it to the wrong person could hurt all of us when it is time to place our orders. One, YC could deactivate the code entirely. Two, the "vultures" could use the same code, to buy up the pieces that we all want AT DISCOUNTED PRICES. Then, true Boney Bunch lovers will be rewarded for their kindness, by having to purchase these same pieces at double or triple the price on eBay!
> 
> So, please. Unless it is someone that you are really comfortable with, please think about PMing this code to anyone and everyone who asks. At least until a little later. Okay?


I agree. The coupon code was for candles anyway.


----------



## Boney Bandit

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> While I am waiting for DH for dinner, I am going to brave the waters here. Please don't be  at me!
> 
> It is obviously out of the bag that there is a new coupon code floating around right now. The question is, WHEN did YC mean for us to be able to use it? While we recognize a lot of people on here, anyone can sign up tonight, and ask for the code. PLEASE, PLEASE use discretion when giving out this code! Giving it to the wrong person could hurt all of us when it is time to place our orders. One, YC could deactivate the code entirely. Two, the "vultures" could use the same code, to buy up the pieces that we all want AT DISCOUNTED PRICES. Then, true Boney Bunch lovers will be rewarded for their kindness, by having to purchase these same pieces at double or triple the price on eBay!
> 
> So, please. Unless it is someone that you are really comfortable with, please think about PMing this code to anyone and everyone who asks. At least until a little later. Okay?


What about me? can someone send Senior Bandit the code?


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> While I am waiting for DH for dinner, I am going to brave the waters here. Please don't be  at me!
> 
> It is obviously out of the bag that there is a new coupon code floating around right now. The question is, WHEN did YC mean for us to be able to use it? While we recognize a lot of people on here, anyone can sign up tonight, and ask for the code. PLEASE, PLEASE use discretion when giving out this code! Giving it to the wrong person could hurt all of us when it is time to place our orders. One, YC could deactivate the code entirely. Two, the "vultures" could use the same code, to buy up the pieces that we all want AT DISCOUNTED PRICES. Then, true Boney Bunch lovers will be rewarded for their kindness, by having to purchase these same pieces at double or triple the price on eBay!
> 
> So, please. Unless it is someone that you are really comfortable with, please think about PMing this code to anyone and everyone who asks. At least until a little later. Okay?


Agreed - took the words right outta my mouth... Only works for candles anyway...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I've been on the Halloween Forum for a few years now, and we all share coupon codes gladly with others. There are no coupon codes that YC releases that are meant to be a secret. We all help one another here....The ebay vultures will find a way, always do. Those asking for coupon codes have been on the forum for a while. 



hoya4085 said:


> I understand not wanting to give out code to newbies....I have never sold boneys on ebay and never will......I only buy for my and my girlfriends collection


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Wear layers so you don't get hurt! Lol


LOL! Can I borrow a football helmet?


----------



## KineticKate

Hi All,
I've been stalking this forum for a while, just joined tonight and wanted to say hi. You guys are great! I've been collecting Boneys since 2008 and even worked at YC for two years AFTER (emphasis, not shouts!) grad school (full time job acquired) to fund what I call my candle closet (yup, whole closet). I'm sad to see the problems YC is causing everyone, myself included, because when I worked there it was just so great  But leadership can change everything... Hope everyone gets what they want tomorrow! I'm looking forward to keeping up with the dogs and cats (I'm an animal lover) so I'm kinda glad that's lower on a lot of lists, but the fish and bird plane look amazing, as do B&C. If anyone is in the PA region, King of Prussia Mall, where I've been going every year, and where I worked usually has a fairly light crowd since it is in the half of the mall that has less stores. (haha, now that I said that, no vultures!) Have a great Boney Release y'all!


----------



## weenbaby

Wow. Tons of new members tonight! I don't remember this many new people joining last year. The more the merrier!


----------



## happythenjaded

Grrrrrrr, I sure hope they launch tonight.... last year I think it was 2 am (central time) before they launched online..... I dont want to wait longer than that !! sighhh


----------



## BoneyFan

I'm pumped for tomorrow! Still hoping for a coupon of some sort. I have my eye on 4 I definitely want and a couple I'd like to see in person. Wouldn't mind the candy dish either. I've passed on it in previous years, but I really like this one!

I'm typically a strictly boney buyer when it comes to YC's halloween decorations, but I think I need those witch boots too.


----------



## chloerlz

Hopefully I have some time to look closely at everything online once it's goes live.I hope and pray stuff doesn't sell out right away!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Grrrrrrr, I sure hope they launch tonight.... last year I think it was 2 am (central time) before they launched online..... I dont want to wait longer than that !! sighhh


I knew I should have taken a nap today!


----------



## weenbaby

I hope I get a chance to look at them in person somewhat. Prob not. The people at my store are vultures.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I knew I should have taken a nap today!


Me too.........I am so gonna turn into a zombie in a few hours. Last year I bought my stuff....posted about it.....then fell asleep LOL.


----------



## chloerlz

I have mostly Boney stuff, but I do have a very cool Halloween water globe I got at Home Goods last year, I think it's goes perfectly with the boneys. I have to figure out how to post a pic here to show you it! I love Home Goods, they have the coolest Halloween stuff!!


----------



## KineticKate

I also usually just like Boneys, but last year I had to get the raven on the books! I just took photos of my collection the other day to keep tabs on what I own already (because I suspected I bought two headless farmers, one from an outlet at the semi-annual sale, and learned I was correct in that...oops!) and my roommate told me that is a good idea for insurance, which I never even considered. Then, looking at older pieces on Ebay I saw how glad I am for that, since should anything happen, they are getting pretty valuable! Of course, if anything ever happened I'd probably cry so hard that I would not be able to make an insurance claim...I love them so much!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Any chance I can get the coupon code pmd to me? And what the deal is? I'm up waiting for the boney launch! Missed out in Frankie last year so I'm grabbing him then dragging hubby out tomorrow morning to make some tough choices! I drive a yellow beetle so that orange taxi beetle has my heart!


----------



## KineticKate

chloerlz said:


> I have mostly Boney stuff, but I do have a very cool Halloween water globe I got at Home Goods last year, I think it's goes perfectly with the boneys. I have to figure out how to post a pic here to show you it! I love Home Goods, they have the coolest Halloween stuff!!


Oh yeah, Homegoods has some really great creepy clown cat stuff!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

WOW Kinetic! I think we are twins! I finished grad school and told all my friends I want to work at YC where there is no stress!  I love animals too, and we have 6 dogs.... I just started with Boneys in 2011, so I am late to the game. My local store is pretty quite even on Boney day. I too wish you the best in your Boney quest this year. I am only getting a few pieces, although the witch pieces may be a game changer. 




KineticKate said:


> Hi All,
> I've been stalking this forum for a while, just joined tonight and wanted to say hi. You guys are great! I've been collecting Boneys since 2008 and even worked at YC for two years AFTER (emphasis, not shouts!) grad school (full time job acquired) to fund what I call my candle closet (yup, whole closet). I'm sad to see the problems YC is causing everyone, myself included, because when I worked there it was just so great  But leadership can change everything... Hope everyone gets what they want tomorrow! I'm looking forward to keeping up with the dogs and cats (I'm an animal lover) so I'm kinda glad that's lower on a lot of lists, but the fish and bird plane look amazing, as do B&C. If anyone is in the PA region, King of Prussia Mall, where I've been going every year, and where I worked usually has a fairly light crowd since it is in the half of the mall that has less stores. (haha, now that I said that, no vultures!) Have a great Boney Release y'all!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Me too.........I am so gonna turn into a zombie in a few hours. Last year I bought my stuff....posted about it.....then fell asleep LOL.


...and I LOOKED like a zombie the next morning getting up early to go to the store after staying up late all night. This whole week has killed me on sleep deprivation. I'm yawning at work, snickering covertly at my computer when I sneak onto the Forum, and people are starting to look at me weird (I think they believe I'm becoming a crack addict, LOL!,...jk!)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Elizabeth the only code I've received thus far is a buy 2 get 1 free candle, the code is summer 



Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Any chance I can get the coupon code pmd to me? And what the deal is? I'm up waiting for the boney launch! Missed out in Frankie last year so I'm grabbing him then dragging hubby out tomorrow morning to make some tough choices! I drive a yellow beetle so that orange taxi beetle has my heart!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I bought that same Raven on books last year. Loved it! it's so tiny and cute



KineticKate said:


> I also usually just like Boneys, but last year I had to get the raven on the books! I just took photos of my collection the other day to keep tabs on what I own already (because I suspected I bought two headless farmers, one from an outlet at the semi-annual sale, and learned I was correct in that...oops!) and my roommate told me that is a good idea for insurance, which I never even considered. Then, looking at older pieces on Ebay I saw how glad I am for that, since should anything happen, they are getting pretty valuable! Of course, if anything ever happened I'd probably cry so hard that I would not be able to make an insurance claim...I love them so much!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> ...and I LOOKED like a zombie the next morning getting up early to go to the store after staying up late all night. This whole week has killed me on sleep deprivation. I'm yawning at work, snickering covertly at my computer when I sneak onto the Forum, and people are starting to look at me weird (I think they believe I'm becoming a crack addict, LOL!,...jk!)


LOL I feel ya!!!! 

Hopefully they launch sooner rather than later...... eeeee!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I remember you from last year Happy. You were a Boney maniac! put all of us to shame 



happythenjaded said:


> Me too.........I am so gonna turn into a zombie in a few hours. Last year I bought my stuff....posted about it.....then fell asleep LOL.


----------



## KineticKate

wednesdayaddams said:


> WOW Kinetic! I think we are twins! I finished grad school and told all my friends I want to work at YC where there is no stress!  I love animals too, and we have 6 dogs.... I just started with Boneys in 2011, so I am late to the game. My local store is pretty quite even on Boney day. I too wish you the best in your Boney quest this year. I am only getting a few pieces, although the witch pieces may be a game changer.


That is awesome! Good luck to you! YC was a super low-stress job...and to speak to way earlier when someone talked about the employees pulling random scents off the shelf and acting like they are your fave? My store was suuuper honest. My fave scent is Spiced Pumpkin, but I used to pull Frosted Pumpkin off too to compare and tell customers I think it smells like vomit, haha. We didn't care about the numbers too much!


----------



## chloerlz

Here's my globe I got from Home Goods last year! It's so cool, I love it!


----------



## happythenjaded

wednesdayaddams said:


> I remember you from last year Happy. You were a Boney maniac! put all of us to shame


LOL...... Oh dear my reputation....... TEE HEE


----------



## BoneyFan

Spookywolf said:


> ...and I LOOKED like a zombie the next morning getting up early to go to the store after staying up late all night. This whole week has killed me on sleep deprivation. I'm yawning at work, snickering covertly at my computer when I sneak onto the Forum, and people are starting to look at me weird (I think they believe I'm becoming a crack addict, LOL!,...jk!)


Haha, I've been sneaking and reading the forum whenever I get a chance. I've been staying up so late throughout this week waiting for pictures and last night I just couldn't make it....and that's when Boney Bandit attacked. Maybe I should go to bed for a few hours in hopes that I wake up right on time to the online sale, lol


----------



## BoneyFan

chloerlz said:


> Here's my globe I got from Home Goods last year! It's so cool, I love it!


That's cute! They just put a Home Goods in near me. Maybe I'll have to check them out. I already went on the prowl after work today to some stores and nobody had Halloween stuff out! C'mon, don't they know it's August now?!


----------



## happythenjaded

BoneyFan said:


> Haha, I've been sneaking and reading the forum whenever I get a chance. I've been staying up so late throughout this week waiting for pictures and last night I just couldn't make it....and that's when Boney Bandit attacked. Maybe I should go to bed for a few hours in hopes that I wake up right on time to the online sale, lol


Dont do it! You might sleep through the night and miss out.... thats my fear LOL . We must be strong !!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I need a helmet....I have a feeling elbows are gonna be flying lol. I love BB Day lol


----------



## chloerlz

Awesome, yes you have to go when they put Halloween stuff...they will have tons of unique stuff there! And yes, I agree, it's time to put it out now!!


----------



## myerman82

Everyone can relax. I'm here now to make your evening more entertaining.


----------



## happythenjaded

Remember last year they posted the mansion and the wedding couple online like a few days (dont remember exactly) before the preview launch? Wonder why they didnt even release one or two this year early... lame.


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> Dont do it! You might sleep through the night and miss out.... thats my fear LOL . We must be strong !!


Oh gosh, end up missing out on the online sale AND the preview party. I would angry cry!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Everyone can relax. I'm here now to make your evening more entertaining.


Dont worry about catching up-- I told you everything you need to know LOLOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

BoneyFan said:


> Oh gosh, end up missing out on the online sale AND the preview party. I would angry cry!


Omg....... that is the saddest thing I've heard all day........ thats just awful..... LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm going in with riot gear. Bran bag guns and all. 

Are you guys staying up late?? Good. I'm stuck at work until midnight and I plan to go home and sleep but I doubt I will. 

My night is going soooo slow. I'm just sitting here watching a door and guarding plates. Plus my phone is dying like crazy and there is no plug near my chair and I have crappy service. I'm like 5 seconds away from falling asleep. I need a red bull.


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> Remember last year they posted the mansion and the wedding couple online like a few days (dont remember exactly) before the preview launch? Wonder why they didnt even release one or two this year early... lame.


I've been stalking the YC ap on my iphone all day. No joy.


----------



## myerman82

I have my trusted crew cracking codes now but the wind just told me something about 1 am


----------



## BoneyFan

I've seen riot gear, I've seen helmets... but I'm gonna take a different approach and take one of the mall's electric shopping carts. Plow everyone over! BoneyFan coming through!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I have my trusted crew cracking codes now but the wind just told me something about 1 am


which time zone.............


----------



## weenbaby

happythenjaded said:


> which time zone.............


Sean M.'s time zone.


----------



## BoneyFan

weenbaby said:


> Sean M.'s time zone.


That is just wrong. LOL


----------



## boneybabe13

I am sitting here none too patiently burning toxic tonic and praying to the boney gods that I won't have to stay up til 3am!!!!


----------



## witchy poo

I just got a coupon for $20 off a purchase of $45 All you have to do is go on Yankee candle site and go to contact us. Give them your email and ask for a coupon. They sent me one in like 5 min. It is good for tomorrow only.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I was trying frantically to catch up on here but I just couldn't! And I'm frantic bc.... a catalog came to me today with a coupon code!!! CATS214 for $20 off of $45! I just tried it and it worked. Sorry if this has already been posted, I couldn't keep up in my excitement.


----------



## weenbaby

witchy poo said:


> I just got a coupon for $20 off a purchase of $45 All you have to do is go on Yankee candle site and go to contact us. Give them your email and ask for a coupon. They sent me one in like 5 min. It is good for tomorrow only.


Did you email [email protected]?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Nope, it's the coupon that's stuck on the front of the fall catalog. That's the code for online/catalog orders that's written on the front.


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was trying frantically to catch up on here but I just couldn't! And I'm frantic bc.... a catalog came to me today with a coupon code!!! CATS214 for $20 off of $45! I just tried it and it worked. Sorry if this has already been posted, I couldn't keep up in my excitement.


Hi CandyCornWitch. Which catalog did you get? Is it the Halloween one? I got nothing in the mail today.


----------



## KineticKate

witchy poo said:


> I just got a coupon for $20 off a purchase of $45 All you have to do is go on Yankee candle site and go to contact us. Give them your email and ask for a coupon. They sent me one in like 5 min. It is good for tomorrow only.


just tried it, fingers crossed!


----------



## boneybabe13

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was trying frantically to catch up on here but I just couldn't! And I'm frantic bc.... a catalog came to me today with a coupon code!!! CATS214 for $20 off of $45! I just tried it and it worked. Sorry if this has already been posted, I couldn't keep up in my excitement.


You da bomb!! Thanks


----------



## Spookywolf

And hello Myerman...when did you sneak in? Hope you got a nap in, cause Happy and me are going to need an occasional smack to wake us up.


----------



## KineticKate

Witchypoo, you are a genius! It worked for me, too y'all!


----------



## maxthedog

yes please say it's true


----------



## boneybabe13

witchy poo said:


> I just got a coupon for $20 off a purchase of $45 All you have to do is go on Yankee candle site and go to contact us. Give them your email and ask for a coupon. They sent me one in like 5 min. It is good for tomorrow only.


Thanks, totally worked!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> And hello Myerman...when did you sneak in? Hope you got a nap in, cause Happy and me are going to need an occasional smack to wake us up.


He is good at that lololol


----------



## BoneyFan

All of us right now:


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I was so shocked to get a catalog! It's the Fall 2014 one, where the Ghoul Bus page came out of. The pet cemetery is cool! The tombstones have a turtle, fish, and lamb head on them that I can see. The ghoul bus driver does have two eyes (lol) and the girl in the very back of the bus looks like Wednesday Addams!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

While idling by the minutes I stumbled on this from the Boston Globe dated July 30, 2014:

_"The Yankee Candle Co., a Deerfield company known for scented candles, said that Hope Margala has been named president and chief executive.

Margala joined Yankee Candle in 2005 and most recently served as president of the retail division and executive vice president of brand, innovation, and merchandising.

Margala’s appointment came less than a year after Jarden Corp. agreed to buy Yankee Candle for $1.75 billion. Other brands in Jarden’s portfolio include Mr. Coffee and Crock-Pot. The seller was Madison Dearborn Partners. According to a regulatory filing, Yankee Candle had sales of $844.2 million in 2012.

Harlan Kent, Yankee Candle’s previous chief executive, has “moved on to new opportunities,” a company spokeswoman said."_

Is this new? I don't see any mention of Sean M., & am wondering if this is a whole 'nother change over?


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Sean M.'s time zone.


No, Lindsay W's time zone LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

KineticKate said:


> just tried it, fingers crossed!


Ditto! Strange not to be doing another live chat with them. Soon I'll be needing another Sean M. fix!


----------



## chloerlz

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was trying frantically to catch up on here but I just couldn't! And I'm frantic bc.... a catalog came to me today with a coupon code!!! CATS214 for $20 off of $45! I just tried it and it worked. Sorry if this has already been posted, I couldn't keep up in my excitement.


Oh my gosh!!! Thanks so much for posting that code.....eeeeek!!! Now to figure out what I'm gonna get. You rock!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> He is good at that lololol


Yes happy, I'm good at smacking you...how you doin!!!!! LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> He is good at that lololol


Well, ya gotta figure hanging out w/DDG and all, he's gonna pick up some bad habits!


----------



## happythenjaded

Just got my coupon emailed to me. They thanked me for being a valued customer..... Also, they verified the dish will not be online until September. The coupon is good for August 2nd ONLY.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was so shocked to get a catalog! It's the Fall 2014 one, where the Ghoul Bus page came out of. The pet cemetery is cool! The tombstones have a turtle, fish, and lamb head on them that I can see. The ghoul bus driver does have two eyes (lol) and the girl in the very back of the bus looks like Wednesday Addams!


Also there looks to be an owl on one of the tombstones too! (Pet Cemetery)


----------



## weenbaby

The coupon thingy didn't work for me . But I'm on my phone.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Well, ya gotta figure hanging out w/DDG and all, he's gonna pick up some bad habits!


Yes, I'm getting some tips from Joan Rivers LOLOL


----------



## Boney Bandit

Happy, Are you guys emailing [email protected]???


----------



## KineticKate

Boney Bandit said:


> Happy, Are you guys emailing [email protected]???


yeah, just the contact page on their site. I just typed "can I please have a coupon for accessories tomorrow"


----------



## BoneyFan

Woohoo!! It worked!! I got my coupon in the e-mail! Thank you!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boney Bandit said:


> Happy, Are you guys emailing [email protected]???


its [email protected]

Also, its not the same coupon that others have posted. Its a ONE TIME USE coupon.


----------



## KineticKate

Thanks for everything, new friends. I like the party atmosphere, so I won't be vying online tonight with you, so I'll be heading to bed super early now so I can make it in time to the party You all have a wonderful, hopefully anxiety-free night.


----------



## weenbaby

WHERE IS MY COUPON!?!?!??

*caps*


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> its [email protected]
> 
> Also, its not the same coupon that others have posted. Its a ONE TIME USE coupon.


I got mine through [email protected]. But yep, mine is one time use too!


----------



## Boney Bandit

happythenjaded said:


> its [email protected]
> 
> Also, its not the same coupon that others have posted. Its a ONE TIME USE coupon.


is it printable or online only?


----------



## chloerlz

I never receive emails from Yankee candle, I'm so sad. I sign up for them, and nothing. Bah hum bug! Does anyone know if there's a printable coupon for in store?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> WHERE IS MY COUPON!?!?!??
> 
> *caps*


I'm right there with you!!! I keep refreshing my e-mail...AGH!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Can we use multiple email addresses for the coupon request???


----------



## weenbaby

ARE YOU SERIOUS???









*done went full caps*


----------



## happythenjaded

I emailed for clarification on the email guys. I'm asking about restrictions on in store or online only. I'll let you know.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

BoneyFan said:


> Haha, I've been sneaking and reading the forum whenever I get a chance. I've been staying up so late throughout this week waiting for pictures and last night I just couldn't make it....and that's when Boney Bandit attacked. Maybe I should go to bed for a few hours in hopes that I wake up right on time to the online sale, lol


I've been doing the same. On my 15 minute breaks and lunches too. Between this thread and the crafting thread I feel like I'm online all the time. Just bought a few things and started crafting.  it's gonna be a great season! 

Now I am still sitting here unsure what I'm getting tomorrow. I'm torn.


----------



## boneybabe13

happythenjaded said:


> I emailed for clarification on the email guys. I'm asking about restrictions on in store or online only. I'll let you know.


The fine print has an online code, and it's printable as well


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Hmmm I'm not getting the coupon yet but the online code works!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> Everyone can relax. I'm here now to make your evening more entertaining.


The time was going by so slow without you. We all felt lost and had no idea what to do


----------



## sanura03

I leave to feed my kids dinner and all hell breaks loose! We'll see if they e-mail me a coupon. They completely ignored my e-mail last week about the flagship store coupon


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I just got the same thing!!!! UGHHHHHHHH!!!! Come on Yankee!!!!


----------



## maxthedog

just got my code!


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> The time was going by so slow without you. We all felt lost and had no idea what to do


I either feel loved or we are standing under the shady tree. LOL


----------



## boneybabe13

Here it is


----------



## BoneyFan

Guys, I just got the generic YC e-mail advertising the preview party and the 20 off of 45 coupon is attached to that too! Did everyone get this?


----------



## KineticKate

boneybabe13 said:


> Here it is


I'm still up haha, this is my code too, so it shouldn't be limited then to each person. My friend is going with me and she printed three.


----------



## weenbaby

I want to cry.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

FOR THE LOVE OF SEAN M.

Thank you sweet baby jezzus


----------



## CandyCornWitch

BoneyFan said:


> Guys, I just got the generic YC e-mail advertising the preview party and the 20 off of 45 coupon is attached to that too! Did everyone get this?


No, but that's exciting! Hopefully it's a matter of time.


----------



## weenbaby

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF SEAN M.
> 
> Thank you sweet baby jezzus


I died laughing. These construction workers probation think I'm insane.


----------



## Lucy08

OMG, a girl goes to the movies with her family and comes back to have to back read 27 pages!!!!!! You guys have been busy!


----------



## maxthedog

says one time use but don't they always say that, aka if the store allows you to use multiple times or you print multiples?


----------



## sanura03

"Thank you for being a valued customer"

Unspoken subtext: Now shut up about the coupons, GOSH!

C'mon YC, you know you love us!


----------



## Boney Bandit

boneybabe13 said:


> Here it is


Mine has the same bar code so its probably one they plan on emailing out tonight!!!!


----------



## BoneyFan

That's definitely not a one time use coupon. Mine has the same code as the one posted. PRINT EM UP!


----------



## happythenjaded

They totally made us sweat it out til the last minute..... GRRRRR *eats crow*


----------



## weenbaby

My store usually scans the same coupon 4 times.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

SAVE2 online code works already!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!! I could kiss you!!!


----------



## sanura03

NOW! Let the Boney Party commence!


----------



## weenbaby

Sean M how dare you!


----------



## chloerlz

I'm soooooo glad there is a coupon, I thought for sure there wouldn't be one! Yea!, more boneys to buy!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Edited  I have to have 10 characters!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Just curious, did anyone see my post about the pet cemetery or were we lost in coupon excitement?  Not that I blame anyone- it is a huge relief!

Just thought I'd reiterate bc the pet cemetery is much cooler than I thought! There's a fish, turtle, lamb head, owl, and cat on tops of the tombstones.

Ghoul Bus driver has 2 eyes (one has a glare). And the back of the bus has a little girl that looks like Dawn of the Dead!

I may have to rethink the cemetery... especially with a coupon.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Omg, I almost just spit out my coke!!!


edited nevermind


----------



## weenbaby

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Omg, I almost just spit out my coke!!!


I had to edit it. Lol. I was pushing it. I blame Sean M.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes YC just emailed me stating to use online code SAVE2 for online


----------



## weenbaby

I'm going to own that cemetery. Maybe in September though.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I had to edit it. Lol. I was pushing it. I blame Sean M.


Sean M or RP??? LOL


----------



## BoneyFan

Here was my e-mail:























Yeaaaaaaaaahh!!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Always Sean M.


----------



## myerman82

I just got my coupon too. Was that so hard for Yankee Candle? Thank you YC but next year please don't keep us waiting.


----------



## witchyone

Those Sean Ms just wanted us to sweat it out!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Hallelujer!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thank you CCW! It works!



CandyCornWitch said:


> I was trying frantically to catch up on here but I just couldn't! And I'm frantic bc.... a catalog came to me today with a coupon code!!! CATS214 for $20 off of $45! I just tried it and it worked. Sorry if this has already been posted, I couldn't keep up in my excitement.


----------



## Madjoodie

EEEK. THE COUPON CHANGES EVERYTHING ! (Super excited, not yelling). Anyone else scrambling for a new plan now? I did not trust in the coupon gods, so didn't plot this contingency out yet.


----------



## DarkSecret

boneybabe13 said:


> Here it is


Thank you! Thank you! You made my day! Yankee candle here I come armed with my coupon. I will be a good shopping day. Now I need to decide what I want.


----------



## Mae

Impatiently waiting...I've gotten all the other e-mails but not that one. What the HELL YC?!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just got the code from Debra D in customer loyalty. I'm trying to stay calm. Is the best way to divide purchases online into seperate payments & reuse the code. I'm thinking I might not get free shipping if that keeps the $ amount down . Please Boney officianados, advise.


----------



## happythenjaded

I am so ready for them to go live on YC.COM !!!


----------



## chloerlz

Now to get the Pet Cemetery or not, hmmmm?!!


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> I'm going to own that cemetery. Maybe in September though.


Yeppers! Me too!


----------



## chloerlz

happythenjaded said:


> I am so ready for them to go live on YC.COM !!!


Me too!!


----------



## BoneyFan

I totally just realized the wedding couple is on the new e-mail. I was too excited over the coupon.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Horray for coupon! Boo to the math I now have to do....haha kidding. Horray!


----------



## weenbaby

Me either . 

Can u just show them your phone? I have a ton of planning to do. I will be that person that splits up my orders to use the coupons.


----------



## Lucy08

never mind!


----------



## boneybabe13

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Just got the code from Debra D in customer loyalty. I'm trying to stay calm. Is the best way to divide purchases online into seperate payments & reuse the code. I'm thinking I might not get free shipping if that keeps the $ amount down . Please Boney officianados, advise.


I'd def split it up, you're still saving $14 after shipping and there are 2 codes good so you can do 2 online orders... They won't let u use the code twice online


----------



## witchyone

Madjoodie said:


> EEEK. THE COUPON CHANGES EVERYTHING ! (Super excited, not yelling). Anyone else scrambling for a new plan now? I did not trust in the coupon gods, so didn't plot this contingency out yet.


I had a coupon plan and a non-coupon plan. But I had this week off from work, so I had some time to figure it all out.


----------



## weenbaby

Sean m you have nothing on debra d


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> me too please!! I missed it, still trying to catch up... LOL!


I've seen save2 and CATS214 thrown around!


----------



## myerman82

I will confess, we got a coupon because I chanted all day while lighting a Ghostly Treats candle and sacrificing a 2008 Halloween catalog.  A small price to pay for everyone. LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

The two working online codes we now have are CATS214 and SAVE2.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> I died laughing. These construction workers probation think I'm insane.


Guess you are not at the power plant tonight weenbaby?


----------



## sanura03

I got the e-mail back from customer service.... with this at the bottom:









We're all going to the slammer!


----------



## witchyone

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Just got the code from Debra D in customer loyalty. I'm trying to stay calm. Is the best way to divide purchases online into seperate payments & reuse the code. I'm thinking I might not get free shipping if that keeps the $ amount down . Please Boney officianados, advise.


I did the math for my order and even with having to pay for shipping multiple times, it's definitely worth it to split it up over multiple orders.


----------



## weenbaby

DarkSecret said:


> Guess you are not at the power plant tonight weenbaby?


Nope. Different site tonight. 

I'm literally guarding dinner plates.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Can we print the image you posted or can they tell we didn't get it via email?


----------



## DarkSecret

BoneyFan said:


> I totally just realized the wedding couple is on the new e-mail. I was too excited over the coupon.
> 
> View attachment 206121


My first look at those! I like them, thanks boneyfan.


----------



## BoneyFan

sanura03 said:


> I got the e-mail back from customer service.... with this at the bottom:
> 
> View attachment 206123
> 
> 
> We're all going to the slammer!


Why don't I see that on mine? They don't trust you with that coupon! lol


----------



## BoneyFan

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Can we print the image you posted or can they tell we didn't get it via email?


I think printing it would be fine. Based on the e-mail I got of the entire ad, it looks like everyone will get it tomorrow morning!


----------



## sanura03

BoneyFan said:


> Why don't I see that on mine? They don't trust you with that coupon! lol


I KNEW I should've used a fake name! They're after me!


----------



## Mae

Yay for coupon!! Even if it was the loyalty coupon and NOT the Boney Preview one. Buttheads.


----------



## boneybabe13

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Can we print the image you posted or can they tell we didn't get it via email?


You can print the pic, they just need to scan the barcode, some stores will scan it off your phone


----------



## redsea

I thought it let you use online codes more than once?


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> Nope. Different site tonight.
> 
> I'm literally guarding dinner plates.


Okay you got to clarify that? Are you at a hotel?


----------



## BoneyFan

I was worried I wouldn't be able to stay awake for the online sale, but I'm definitely awake now!! lol.

Coupons give me life.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

BoneyFan said:


> I think printing it would be fine. Based on the e-mail I got of the entire ad, it looks like everyone will get it tomorrow morning!


Thanks so much


----------



## Hell Harpy

myerman82 said:


> I will confess, we got a coupon because I chanted all day while lighting a Ghostly Treats candle and sacrificing a 2008 Halloween catalog.  A small price to pay for everyone. LOL


You're a good team player/chanter-er.


----------



## witchy poo

Make sure and print more than one. My husband and boys will be in line with a coupon and separate purchase.


----------



## boneybabe13

redsea said:


> I thought it let you use online codes more than once?


Some codes you can, sav2 is one time only


----------



## sanura03

I split my list up into 8 different orders, pairing them up to as close to $45 as I could get, starting with my favorites and working my way down to the MEHs in my 8th order. With plotting 4 online orders and 4 in-store, with shipping and coupons, I got it down to $267 (before tax) for all the boneys except Eyephone, Bonesy and the cat.

ETA: Also without Frank or Bone White, since I already have them


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, the thread jumped by like 20 pages by the time I got back from dinner! I am SO GLAD that someone got an official e-mail from YC. Now we don't have to worry about anymore of their BS! Just get the Boneys up already! I want my tart warmer!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Oh shiiiit I love you guys!!! Just got my customer service response and it's 20 off 45 for in store woohoo. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BoneyFan

sanura03 said:


> I split my list up into 8 different orders, pairing them up to as close to $45 as I could get, starting with my favorites and working my way down to the MEHs in my 8th order. With plotting 4 online orders and 4 in-store, with shipping and coupons, I got it down to $267 (before tax) for all the boneys except Eyephone, Bonesy and the cat.


You got this down! I need to figure out what I'm doing. Ahhh.


----------



## happythenjaded

*looks at clock* grrr c'mon already!!


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> I split my list up into 8 different orders, pairing them up to as close to $45 as I could get, starting with my favorites and working my way down to the MEHs in my 8th order. With plotting 4 online orders and 4 in-store, with shipping and coupons, I got it down to $267 (before tax) for all the boneys except Eyephone, Bonesy and the cat.
> 
> ETA: Also without Frank or Bone White, since I already have them


I need your list. LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, the thread jumped by like 20 pages by the time I got back from dinner! I am SO GLAD that someone got an official e-mail from YC. Now we don't have to worry about anymore of their BS! Just get the Boneys up already! I want my tart warmer!


Welcome back, we finally solved the mystery of Yankee candle. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Ok so is it one per person? Has anyone pressed the issue or do they allow more than one transaction per? Has anyone been told no.


----------



## weenbaby

DarkSecret said:


> Okay you got to clarify that? Are you at a hotel?


Nope. In a warehouse.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Welcome back, we finally solved the mystery of Yankee candle. LOL


I knew while I was gone the action would happen. Just like last night, LOL.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, the thread jumped by like 20 pages by the time I got back from dinner! I am SO GLAD that someone got an official e-mail from YC. Now we don't have to worry about anymore of their BS! Just get the Boneys up already! I want my tart warmer!


Welcome back!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I see the new coupon flyer has 2 sku#s on the bottom
1321687 & 1321871 - wedding couple & footballer. Can't make them work.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> Nope. In a warehouse.


You know you have the most interesting jobs. All I do is sit at a desk all day and deal with unhappy property owners. Are there china plates stored in that warehouse?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thanks! Now I just have a zillion pages to scroll through. I should be finished about the same time the Boneys go live, LOL.


----------



## sanura03

If anyone wants my mock lists to make things easier on you, I'll be happy to PM them to you, the vultures can do their own math.


----------



## BoneyFan

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I see the new coupon flyer has 2 sku#s on the bottom
> 1321687 & 1321871 - wedding couple & footballer. Can't make them work.


Yeah, the link for halloween accessories in the ad just takes me to: http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new

Sigh. I thought it was going to be the secret garden of boneys.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Yay got my coupon...hope they let us split up transactions like lsst year.


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> If anyone wants my mock lists to make things easier on you, I'll be happy to PM them to you, the vultures can do their own math.


Yes. PM me please. I don't think I will have time to do it tomorrow.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Please PM me. I'd love some help to get the price down. Thanks.


----------



## boneybabe13

Ah now that I can relax I'm putting on Trick R Treat to fully get into the Halloween spirit!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thought I'd put the sku #s in to try. Guess they learned from last year.


----------



## sanura03

Weenbaby, I got ya! 
BellaLaGhosty, it says you don't allow private messages


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I just edited mine too


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

sanura03 said:


> Weenbaby, I got ya!
> BellaLaGhosty, it says you don't allow private messages


Oh oh, duh me. I'll fix that. Thank you !


----------



## sanura03

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Oh oh, duh me. I'll fix that. Thank you !


No problem! I'll try you again in a second!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm crunching numbers like an accountant on steroids over here!  I'm wondering if we can get the candy dish on the $10 for $35 promo AND use the $20 off 45 coupon for that purchase if our total goes over 45? Or will the YC gestapo slap my fingers with a ruler and a "No soup for you!" if I try?


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> I'm crunching numbers like an accountant on steroids over here!  I'm wondering if we can get the candy dish on the $10 for $35 promo AND use the $20 off 45 coupon for that purchase if our total goes over 45? Or will the YC gestapo slap my fingers with a ruler and a "No soup for you!" if I try?


It always let us do it before, as long as it was $45 after the bowl/dish whatever came down to $10, if that makes since haha.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> If anyone wants my mock lists to make things easier on you, I'll be happy to PM them to you, the vultures can do their own math.


I'm lost please save me!! I will love you forever


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I'm crunching numbers like an accountant on steroids over here!  I'm wondering if we can get the candy dish on the $10 for $35 promo AND use the $20 off 45 coupon for that purchase if our total goes over 45? Or will the YC gestapo slap my fingers with a ruler and a "No soup for you!" if I try?


You will be able to use it.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I think someone mentioned the candy dish was being sold in store tomorrow only then online in September.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> No problem! I'll try you again in a second!


Can you PM me the list too please


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Can you PM me the list too please


And me too? Love you, Sanura!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Can you PM me the list too please


Me too please!


----------



## weenbaby

Now everyone is planning their lists and not posting every 2 seconds. Lol


----------



## Lucy08

Ok, all caught up and printed my coupon for tomorrow!  Cant wait to see them all in person. All this coupon excitement makes me wonder if I need that $60 tart burner....


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Now everyone is planning their lists and not posting every 2 seconds. Lol


As of right now, I am only after one piece (plus the candy dish) for sure. Maybe 2 other depending on his they look in person. I'm trying to whisper here, this goes against what the majority of people here do....


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Ok, I'm at 44.98 ...is there anything for $1 at yankee lmao


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Ok, I'm at 44.98 ...is there anything for $1 at yankee lmao


Just get a tart and get it over with, LOL.


----------



## BoneyFan

Yes! They have discounted votives.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Ok, I'm at 44.98 ...is there anything for $1 at yankee lmao


Grab a tart! $1.99 but close enough, no?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Ok, I'm at 44.98 ...is there anything for $1 at yankee lmao


Just stuff a votive in there lmao


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Ok, I'm at 44.98 ...is there anything for $1 at yankee lmao


Or votive.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Just stuff a votive in there lmao


Beat me to it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> Yes! They have discounted votives.


Discounted items don't apply toward the coupon. It has to be $45 of regular priced merchandise.


----------



## chloerlz

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Ok, I'm at 44.98 ...is there anything for $1 at yankee lmao


I was just about to ask the same thing lol!


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Discounted items don't apply toward the coupon. It has to be $45 of regular priced merchandise.


Oh darn! Good catch. Ok, it'll be a $2 votive, lol.


----------



## Alliecat

sanura03 said:


> If anyone wants my mock lists to make things easier on you, I'll be happy to PM them to you, the vultures can do their own math.


I would REALLY appreciate if you could PM your list Sanura!! I'm getting a late start on my boney's this year!! Thanks!!


----------



## myerman82

Get some Halloween votives to go with that free votive that will give you


----------



## sanura03

Bella, now it's not even giving me the option to message you! eep! 

Everyone else, I think I got you, if not I'm so sorry! Send me a PM, and I'll send it your way.


----------



## weenbaby

I got my list figured out I think...yay me. I only want 7 items depending on what other Halloween stuff they have.


----------



## weenbaby

The boney curse strikes again...

My mom just messaged me to say that the printer isn't working. Ugh!!! 
I hope they take phone coupons. If they don't what I buy tomorrow is going to be very limited.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Yay coupon! Just got back from peeling my face away from the YC window here - Boooooooooneys await! 



















Was cool, everything looks sooo cute. And Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo was on the radio when I pulled up, so It wsa perfect. It's going to be so hard to decide what to get tomorrow! (Apologies for the crap quality (stupid phone)).


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I love y'all. I do haha my brain is all over the place atm haha Damn you Sean M.


----------



## weenbaby

What's the big boney behind boney and Clyde?


----------



## redsea

Ween12amEternal said:


> Yay coupon! Just got back from peeling my face away from the YC window here - Boooooooooneys await!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was cool, everything looks sooo cute. And Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo was on the radio when I pulled up, so It wsa perfect. It's going to be so hard to decide what to get tomorrow! (Apologies for the crap quality (stupid phone)).


Awesome, love the pictures! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Dannng those boots are bigger than I thought!


----------



## weenbaby

Omg look at the jar shades!


----------



## BoneyFan

weenbaby said:


> What's the big boney behind boney and Clyde?


Looks like Dying to See You?


----------



## myerman82

What is that jack-o-lantern in the first picture? I hope it's not the same electric warmer from last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

EEEEEE!! Thank you for the pictures!!!


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> What is that jack-o-lantern in the first picture? I hope it's not the same electric warmer from last year.


Twas wondering that too. I have a super weakness for pumpkins.


----------



## BoneyFan

I'm in love with the witch boots! Gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## weenbaby

I see that whole display getting knocked over.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Dannng those boots are bigger than I thought!


I was just going to say that! They look HUGE!


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> What's the big boney behind boney and Clyde?


Isn;t that Dying to See You? It's bigger than I thought.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I want to...wear them. LOL


----------



## weenbaby

DarkSecret said:


> Isn;t that Dying to See You? It's bigger than I thought.


Yep. I wasn't imagining anything that big. Hmm. I might like him.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Dying to see you is massive!


----------



## sanura03

Ween12amEternal said:


> Yay coupon! Just got back from peeling my face away from the YC window here - Boooooooooneys await!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was cool, everything looks sooo cute. And Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo was on the radio when I pulled up, so It wsa perfect. It's going to be so hard to decide what to get tomorrow! (Apologies for the crap quality (stupid phone)).


IIIEEEE! Thank you! Those boots ARE huge, what the heck kinda candle are they supposed to hold?


----------



## SkippyBones95

Love that jar shade! Now I need a price list for those items too!!! Aghhhhh....the agony.


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> IIIEEEE! Thank you! Those boots ARE huge, what the heck kinda candle are they supposed to hold?


Sean M.'s candle.


----------



## DarkSecret

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Dannng those boots are bigger than I thought!


Yeah they are, you could use them as a door stop.


----------



## weenbaby

They're all big! You can see bone white in the corner and they're all bigger than her!! I thought that was a good sized piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thank you so very much for the photos Ween12amEternal! I am LOVING those witch's boots! <3


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

weenbaby said:


> Sean M.'s candle.


Chuckling here.


----------



## weenbaby

Look at how big the mansion is!! I'm freaking out over here. Is that the mansion?? Lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

So very few of each piece....Glad I am ordering online LOL


----------



## sanura03

weenbaby said:


> They're all big! You can see bone white in the corner and they're all bigger than her!! I thought that was a good sized piece.


Don't they know I'm out of room!?!?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I knew those witch boots would be cool!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Sean M.'s candle.


I can tell I'm going to need a pot of coffee to keep up with you guys tonight! Too funny!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Dead End Zone looks larger than I thought it would be too. He's a big boy!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I wonder if Sean M. knows he's the punch line to all our jokes?

I also wonder what that tart burner is on the shelf below the jar shades.


----------



## myerman82

I finished my list and worked out my coupons. One thing I won't be getting is Sean M's candles. I will save those for Lindsay W. LOL


----------



## weenbaby

CandyCornWitch said:


> I wonder if Sean M. knows he's the punch line to all our jokes?
> 
> I also wonder what that tart burner is on the shelf below the jar shades.


It looks like a skull sitting in front of a tombstone.


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> Dead End Zone looks larger than I thought it would be too. He's a big boy!


That's what DDG said


----------



## sanura03

Ok, going to put the chickens up and walk the dog, if they come online while I'm out you guys save me some!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> So very few of each piece....Glad I am ordering online LOL


Some stores only put out a few of each piece and restock from in back as they sell.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> IIIEEEE! Thank you! Those boots ARE huge, what the heck kinda candle are they supposed to hold?


Freaking out!!! Eeeee


----------



## Boney Bandit

Just a FYI to all to you. I have called multiple stores in different states and they all say, 1 coupon per person per day, no exceptions. They may finally be cracking down on it.


----------



## weenbaby

One more hour and I'm finished with work. I can go home and sit down with my sweet baby Jesus dark porter and figure out what I'm going to buy.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> Just a FYI to all to you. I have called multiple stores in different states and they all say, 1 coupon per person per day, no exceptions. They may finally be cracking down on it.


Wow, that's intense. YC isn't playing this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> Just a FYI to all to you. I have called multiple stores in different states and they all say, 1 coupon per person per day, no exceptions. They may finally be cracking down on it.


That's why I don't want the one coupon (you guys know which one I am talking about) to be talked about. We do not know if it is a single use coupon or not. YET.


----------



## redsea

The time has almost come!!!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

I wonder if they can use your phone?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I wonder if they can use your phone?


Yes, they can scan the barcode off of it.


----------



## myerman82

They can say what they want but I will either go to another store or just get what I really need and order the rest online.


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> They can say what they want but I will either go to another store or just get what I really need and order the rest online.


I'm thinking this May be my plan as well.


----------



## Spookywolf

Ween12amEternal said:


> Yay coupon! Just got back from peeling my face away from the YC window here - Boooooooooneys await!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the store pics, Ween12amEternal! Wowzers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was cool, everything looks sooo cute. And Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo was on the radio when I pulled up, so It wsa perfect. It's going to be so hard to decide what to get tomorrow! (Apologies for the crap quality (stupid phone)).





Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I want to...wear them. LOL


LOL, I had the exact same thought, Mrs. Frankenstien!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> They can say what they want but I will either go to another store or just get what I really need and order the rest online.


The whole thing is BS anyway. People will just bring all of their friends and family, each with coupon in hand, and buy what they wanted to buy in the first place. As long as YC gets the $$$$, and people get their Boneys, who cares???


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I'm thinking this May be my plan as well.


I find it funny that they act like they don't want to sell these but they cater to people to constantly buy candle and return them after they use them up. (true story) They lose more money from that over letting us use more than one coupon.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The whole thing is BS anyway. People will just bring all of their friends and family, each with coupon in hand, and buy what they wanted to buy in the first place. As long as YC gets the $$$$, and people get their Boneys, who cares???


It's just a way to scare us. I'm sure coupon usage was brought up during their manager meetings. I guess I will pick up a few friends on the way there tomorrow. Yankee you are horrible this year. "Have no fun" is sooo true this year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The whole thing is BS anyway. People will just bring all of their friends and family, each with coupon in hand, and buy what they wanted to buy in the first place. As long as YC gets the $$$$, and people get their Boneys, who cares???


My big concern is if what happened last year at my store happens again this year. We were in line before the store opened, and scrambled to grab things. Then this guy shows up and goes straight to the register. They went to the back and brought bag after bag up to the register, everything in boxes and then proceeded to ring him out. I don't know if he had it in good with the manager or what....but a lot of people were super peeved. Especially when he won the first raffle!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

"These boots were made for walkin, and that's just what I'll do...one of these days these boots are gonna..." yeah, yeah, I'll stop now!


----------



## weenbaby

The price they put on these vs. what they're truly worth (what they pay to have them made etc) makes them easy money makers. Coupons, no matter how many used, won't break them. 
Their candle sales probably make up for it. These accessories are easy money makers for them.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> My big concern is if what happened last year at my store happens again this year. We were in line before the store opened, and scrambled to grab things. Then this guy shows up and goes straight to the register. They went to the back and brought bag after bag up to the register, everything in boxes and then proceeded to ring him out. I don't know if he had it in good with the manager or what....but a lot of people were super peeved. Especially when he won the first raffle!!!


Sometimes money talks, sadly.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> "These boots were made for walkin, and that's just what I'll do...one of these days these boots are gonna..." yeah, yeah, I'll stop now!


Hahaha....that's the first thing that ran through my head!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Jezebel_Boo said:


> My big concern is if what happened last year at my store happens again this year. We were in line before the store opened, and scrambled to grab things. Then this guy shows up and goes straight to the register. They went to the back and brought bag after bag up to the register, everything in boxes and then proceeded to ring him out. I don't know if he had it in good with the manager or what....but a lot of people were super peeved. Especially when he won the first raffle!!!



That's total BS. I bet he had everything everyone wanted too and I bet he had COUPONS.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Sometimes money talks, sadly.


Unfortunately, you are correct


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> My big concern is if what happened last year at my store happens again this year. We were in line before the store opened, and scrambled to grab things. Then this guy shows up and goes straight to the register. They went to the back and brought bag after bag up to the register, everything in boxes and then proceeded to ring him out. I don't know if he had it in good with the manager or what....but a lot of people were super peeved. Especially when he won the first raffle!!!


I gotta be honest, I'm glad they ditched the raffle this year. Loves me some coffin candy!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I can't wait. The anticipation is too much. Everyone in house settling down for night. Planning my secret splurge in spare bedroom. Hopefully I'll get some peace to focus on the Boneys. I hadn't thought about buying the metal mansion. Never bought one before. It looks way cool. Those boots look like you could maybe chill a couple bottles of wine in them for a Halloween party?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> That's total BS. I bet he had everything everyone wanted too and I bet he had COUPONS.


You would be correct, I had to order Bone White and Frankenstein online. Although that got me boxes to store them in I was still miffed.


----------



## Auntmeanne

They act so strict. I'm a good customer. One year the manager let me put everything on one ticket use the coupon multiple times even when it said not to and gave me addition 10%. The 10% had something like preferred customer discount written beside it on the ticket. With all the pieces and price increases they are still making mucho money.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It's just a way to scare us. I'm sure coupon usage was brought up during their manager meetings. I guess I will pick up a few friends on the way there tomorrow. Yankee you are horrible this year. "Have no fun" is sooo true this year.


That's a great idea, and all of you who are going to your local stores might want to do the same. I am probably going to stay up very early here, and be asleep though the mayhem, LOL. My store is SO small. Whatever little stock they have will be gone in no time, and there won't be anymore hiding in the back to replace it.

On another note:

I am sick of Shawn M. mucking up the preview this year! Let the masses have their coupons, and use them as many times as they want to! All money is good money! He can go back into hiding, and stick his bacon candle up his ***!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm almost scared to see the price tag on those gi-normous boots! That witch had big feet, LOL! (Sorry guys, but I'm feeling a bit loopey after all the list making and number crunching I just finished.)


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's a great idea, and all of you who are going to your local stores might want to do the same. I am probably going to stay up very early here, and be asleep though the mayhem, LOL. My store is SO small. Whatever little stock they have will be gone in no time, and there won't be anymore hiding in the back to replace it.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> I am sick of Shawn M. mucking up the preview this year! Let the masses have their coupons, and use they as many times as they want to! All money is good money! He can go back into hiding, and stick his bacon candle up his ***!


Oh he will be in hiding this year. He will be busy making farmers into bandit boneys.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I'm almost scared to see the price tag on those gi-normous boots! That witch had big feet, LOL! (Sorry guys, but I'm feeling a bit loopey after all the list making and number crunching I just finished.)


Me too! I'm betting $39.99


----------



## Auntmeanne

Where can I go to find pics with prices


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Im going to a brand new store.., wonder how much stock they will have.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Sometimes money talks, sadly.


And we know what walks....(although tonight it looks like it's a honkin' pair of witch's boots, LOL)!


----------



## weenbaby

There is a price list and pics on BBL or further back in this thread. Sorry I can't tell you page #


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Where can I go to find pics with prices


I have a list of the names of the pieces with the prices, but I have not seen pics with prices attached yet.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Spookywolf said:


> I'm almost scared to see the price tag on those gi-normous boots! That witch had big feet, LOL! (Sorry guys, but I'm feeling a bit loopey after all the list making and number crunching I just finished.)


It costs 22.99


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm wondering if they'll let me combine items I buy in the store with items from the internet on one order? The way I've planned my list, if some of the pieces I want in store are gone and some are not, it's gonna ruin everything! Freaking out, tearing up and eating list, "I can't take this anymore!" Bring out the net!


----------



## gloomycatt

Will someone please send me the code? I was at a rehearsal dinner


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Hell Harpy said:


> It costs 22.99


Not bad for such a sizable piece!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I just hope we can use the coupon online multiple times.


----------



## myerman82

What's the difference if we use the coupon or someone else does? I will be on the lookout to see if the lady who buys everything comes in tomorrow and uses coupons again. What's good for one is good for all. My manager is very nice but I can imagine that Yankee threatened their jobs over this Halloween event. I'm expecting that she tells me "I'm very sorry but I can only use one coupon" That's fine but I will be waiting in the wings to see if she gives other people "special treatment"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> It costs 22.99


Do you know for sure? Gosh, I hope so!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> What's the difference if we use the coupon or someone else does? I will be on the lookout to see if the lady who buys everything comes in tomorrow and uses coupons again. What's good for one is good for all. My manager is very nice but I can imagine that Yankee threatened their jobs over this Halloween event. I'm expecting that she tells me "I'm very sorry but I can only use one coupon" That's fine but I will be waiting in the wings to see if she gives other people "special treatment"


Get that pimp hand ready, LOL.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

WooHoo...I just got upgraded from a Werewolf to a Crypt Keeper!!! (I have no idea what that means...but Woot!)


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> WooHoo...I just got upgraded from a Werewolf to a Crypt Keeper!!! (I have no idea what that means...but Woot!)


Go Jezebel! Awesome! Over 100 posts.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> WooHoo...I just got upgraded from a Werewolf to a Crypt Keeper!!! (I have no idea what that means...but Woot!)


Congrats! I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of "upgrades" tonight!


----------



## mdna2014

How are you getting a coupon emailed. What did you say to customer service to get one?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Congrats! I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of "upgrades" tonight!


even for WTD


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Congrats! I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of "upgrades" tonight!


I think we have to reach 1,000 posts before out next upgrade...not sure, just guessing. Let's try it! LOL


----------



## Hell Harpy

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Do you know for sure? Gosh, I hope so!


I got one of the flyers with the boots on it so I asked how much they cost. The chic working said 22.99. They are perty big and we all know they like to charge a $hit ton for bigger pieces.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Go Jezebel! Awesome! Over 100 posts.


Anything with the title Crypt Keeper is awesome! Remember Tales from the Crypt? EPIC!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hell Harpy said:


> It costs 22.99


Hell Harpy, I just gotta ask...how did you get the price on the boots? Do you have a special list you could share? We have little to no intell on the other "witch" type offerings, other than what was on the preview flyer. 

Edit: someone beat me to it, but thanks anyway!


----------



## weenbaby

I've made up my mind. I'm going to wing everything. 
I'm going to buy $35 to get the candy dish which will make it $45. Then I'll use my coupon which will make it $25. Then I will buy everything else online. I'm thinking dawn and the baby plus a few tarts. I'm going to check out the other Halloween stuff. 
I don't even want to figure out lists. I'll do that at home and use tarts as fillers. 

I'm not going to be stressed with this.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> I got one of the flyers with the boots on it so I asked how much they cost. The chic working said 22.99. They are perty big and we all know they like to charge a $hit ton for bigger pieces.


Thanks so much for the info! At that price, I'm stoked!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Whatever you do, don't just ask for a coupon for August 2nd. I did that the first time and was sent the B2G1 Candle coupon. Tried it again and specifically asked for a Boney coupon for the preview and got it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I've made up my mind. I'm going to wing everything.
> I'm going to buy $35 to get the candy dish which will make it $45. Then I'll use my coupon which will make it $25. Then I will buy everything else online. I'm thinking dawn and the baby plus a few tarts. I'm going to check out the other Halloween stuff.
> I don't even want to figure out lists. I'll do that at home and use tarts as fillers.
> 
> I'm not going to be stressed with this.


I don't want to upset you, weenbaby. But, that plan won't work. You have to have $35 AFTER the coupon to get the dish for $10. Sorry.


----------



## boneybabe13

mdna2014 said:


> How are you getting a coupon emailed. What did you say to customer service to get one?


click on the contact us tab at the top of the page where the live chat usually is, fill in your contact info and in the body just ask for a coupon for tomorrow.


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Whatever you do, don't just ask for a coupon for August 2nd. I did that the first time and was sent the B2G1 Candle coupon. Tried it again and specifically asked for a Boney coupon for the preview and got it!


Geez, they had to know what you were asking for! LOL! Way to play "hard to get" YC!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I just noticed the coupon is only gonna work 1 day. Does everybody else's say that?


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't want to upset you, weenbaby. But, that plan won't work. You have to have $35 AFTER the coupon to get the dish for $10. Sorry.


Then I'll add something else so no big deal.
I'll scrap dawn and get boney and Clyde and the baby and a tart. That'll be $46 ish then the dish which will make it $56ish. Then subtract the coupon for $36ish.

Ohhh I get what you're saying now. Lol. So I'll have to add more stuff. No big deal.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Geez, they had to know what you were asking for! LOL! Way to play "hard to get" YC!


YC's been playing hard to get this whole BB season so far! I don't want to hear another word about girls being teases! YC makes the games people play look like child's play!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Auntmeanne said:


> I just noticed the coupon is only gonna work 1 day. Does everybody else's say that?


Yes mine does


----------



## SkippyBones95

All this excitement is wearing me out. I'm going to take a chance and sleep for a couple of hours. Then get up and check online. Guess I'll be splitting my order online and at store to use coupon twice. Have fun all! See you on the other side


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> All this excitement is wearing me out. I'm going to take a chance and sleep for a couple of hours. Then get up and check online. Guess I'll be splitting my order online and at store to use coupon twice. Have fun all! See you on the other side


Set an alarm to wake you up every hour or so, Skippy! Remember what happened last night when Boney Ban Dit struck!


----------



## mdna2014

Thanks for the info. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Anyone want some Halloween cupcakes while we wait...


----------



## Auntmeanne

Are we gonna do a countdown? We only have like a little over an hour left.


----------



## Spookywolf

Goodnight SkippyBones! I'm tired, but too excited to sleep if that makes any sense. Boy I'll pay for this in the morning. I'm gonna look like I dressed up as a hag to fit the costume theme at my store! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone want some Halloween cupcakes while we wait...
> View attachment 206137


Me! Me! Need. SUGAR!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone want some Halloween cupcakes while we wait...
> View attachment 206137


I wanna a cupcake! Wish I could lick the frosting thru the screen, LOL!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone want some Halloween cupcakes while we wait...
> View attachment 206137


Yum, yes please!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm drinking diet coke for a pick me up. I'm waiting for the maintenance man to relieve me so I can go home. Then I'm drinking a beer and going to sleep. Boneys in the morning and work at night. It's gonna be a long day. 

I wouldn't mind a boney keychain or something...to remind me of boneys all the time. I must invest in some car fragrances too 

I need something for in my purse too. I like when my purse smells good. LOL.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone want some Halloween cupcakes while we wait...
> View attachment 206137


Um.. YEAH!


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Are we gonna do a countdown? We only have like a little over an hour left.


Well, depending on your time zone. It's 11:51 p.m. my time. Last year it was the wee hours of the a.m. (Eastern) so it's really hard to tell when they'll open up the floodgates.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I forgot about time zones. Darn it


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yes mine does


Mine is one day as well


----------



## myerman82

I'm trying to get my nephew settled down for the evening so I can relax and wait for the online launch. He keeps finding excuses to not want to sleep. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone want some Halloween cupcakes while we wait...
> View attachment 206137


Yes please. Beautiful!!


----------



## Boney Bandit

I'm debating on printing up a bunch of extra coupons and passing them out to people in store tomorrow just to mess with YC...

Boney Bandit strikes again!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I plan on grabbing my "store list" boneys first in order of what I think will go first. Then I want to spend some time browzing through the other witchy and skelly type items. I'm hoping for some kind of cute clingers this year.


----------



## Alliecat

I'm trying to play catch up here...anyone have a link they can post of any 2014 Boney pictures? I tried looking back through this thread for awhile now and it is just too long(although very entertaining lol), but from the looks of it, the only pics are the few on the BBL FB page, is that right?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> I'm trying to get my nephew settled down for the evening so I can relax and wait for the online launch. He keeps finding excuses to not want to sleep. LOL


Kids  gotta love them. Mine are the same.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm trying to get my nephew settled down for the evening so I can relax and wait for the online launch. He keeps finding excuses to not want to sleep. LOL


Kids are really smart. He senses your Boney excitement, and doesn't want to miss anything!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> I'm debating on printing up a bunch of extra coupons and passing them out to people in store tomorrow just to mess with YC...
> 
> Boney Bandit strikes again!!


Yes! Do it! Do it! For all of us! F u YC! Woo hoo!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I plan on grabbing my "store list" boneys first in order of what I think will go first. Then I want to spend some time browzing through the other witchy and skelly type items. I'm hoping for some kind of cute clingers this year.


That's a great idea! I forgot about those! Perfect to help get to that $45 mark! How many extra $1.99 tarts does one need? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Kids are really smart. He senses your Boney excitement, and doesn't want to miss anything!


He's old enough that I told him I put a few away for him for when he gets older. He just smiled and said "can I play with them tomorrow" LOLOL I love him


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> He's old enough that I told him I put a few away for him for when he gets older. He just smiled and said "can I play with them tomorrow" LOLOL I love him


Definitely cut from the same Boney cloth! Too cute!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Alliecat said:


> I'm trying to play catch up here...anyone have a link they can post of any 2014 Boney pictures? I tried looking back through this thread for awhile now and it is just too long(although very entertaining lol), but from the looks of it, the only pics are the few on the BBL FB page, is that right?


I think they are still on YC's FB page as well. Thanks again, Boney Ban Dit!


----------



## happythenjaded

*yawn* c'mon with it YC...... I know I have hours to go *sobs* LOL


----------



## 31salem13

myerman82 said:


> I'm trying to get my nephew settled down for the evening so I can relax and wait for the online launch. He keeps finding excuses to not want to sleep. LOL


Right there with you. My 5 year old keeps coming down, says he can't sleep bc he's so excited to go to the Boney Bunch party.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's a great idea! I forgot about those! Perfect to help get to that $45 mark! How many extra $1.99 tarts does one need? LOL!


I have a basket full of tarts and votives, mainly from "bumping" up online orders w/coupons, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This is true torture. I've been in S&M situations less painful than this!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is true torture. I've been in S&M situations less painful than this!


sean & m


----------



## sanura03

Alliecat said:


> I'm trying to play catch up here...anyone have a link they can post of any 2014 Boney pictures? I tried looking back through this thread for awhile now and it is just too long(although very entertaining lol), but from the looks of it, the only pics are the few on the BBL FB page, is that right?


They're on page 345


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I have a basket full of tarts and votives, mainly from "bumping" up online orders w/coupons, LOL!


Yes, and don't you just love that "fragrance," after they have all mingled together for so long? Smells to me like a French w****house, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> sean & m


OMG! Wow, you may be beat, but that was VERY clever, LOL!


----------



## 31salem13

I searched emails, and my first order last year was placed at 1:14 am eastern. Here's hoping things start popping up soon!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I just tried searching for "Dawn" on YC's site and it took me to an Early Sunrise candle, LOL! Not quite what I had in mind!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! Wow, you may be beat, but that was VERY clever, LOL!


It's the coffee LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

31salem13 said:


> I searched emails, and my first order last year was placed at 1:14 am eastern. Here's hoping things start popping up soon!!


Which time zone are you in? I am on EST, and mine was a little after 3 a.m. I was ordering almost instantly after they went live.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I just tried searching for "Dawn" on YC's site and it took me to an Early Sunrise candle, LOL! Not quite what I had in mind! [/QUOTE
> 
> I wonder if honey bunch will pull up DDG


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It's the coffee LOL


AMEN. Coffee. The legal cocaine.


----------



## chloerlz

I have a list for one order online and the rest I will get in store at the party. I'm crossing my fingers I don't get too side tracked looking at the new non-boney items and want more!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Spookywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried searching for "Dawn" on YC's site and it took me to an Early Sunrise candle, LOL! Not quite what I had in mind! [/QUOTE
> 
> I wonder is honey bunch will pull up DDG
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just the BB preview page! DDG's such a tease right now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dynamite23

Omg YC needs to hurry!! I wish I knew what ghoul bus looked like but I love the fish!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> AMEN. Coffee. The legal cocaine. [/QUOTE
> 
> too bad this cocaine doesn't make you skinny LMAO haha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN. Coffee. The legal cocaine. [/QUOTE
> 
> too bad this cocaine doesn't make you skinny LMAO haha
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, I would know for sure why Starbucks costs so much, LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spookywolf

[/QUOTE I wonder if honey bunch will pull up DDG[/QUOTE]

No, but I know what her favorite candle scent is....Mantown, LOL! (I'm getting punchy!)


----------



## boneybabe13

myerman82 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN. Coffee. The legal cocaine. [/QUOTE
> 
> too bad this cocaine doesn't make you skinny LMAO haha
> 
> 
> 
> I will def be hitting up dunkin donuts for a large iced coffee on y way to the party!!
Click to expand...


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> [/QUOTE I wonder if honey bunch will pull up DDG


No, but I know what her favorite candle scent is....Mantown, LOL! (I'm getting punchy!) [/QUOTE]

Or Tutti-Frutti LOLOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Dynamite23 said:


> Omg YC needs to hurry!! I wish I knew what ghoul bus looked like but I love the fish!!!!


Ghoul bus is so cute! I'm looking at the catalog picture and the details are adorable. There's a little girl in the back window with her face pressed against the glass and her tongue sticking out. There are a couple little girls who look like Dawn- black hair with bows. Definitely on my list!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

nothing yet...i should have slept another hour...*groan*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Sumatra coffee brewing is about to commence! Sean M. will not be the victor tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

It's gonna be a long night


----------



## myerman82

boneybabe13 said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will def be hitting up dunkin donuts for a large iced coffee on y way to the party!!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good, I have a Dunkin Donuts right around the corner. Now I want my white hot chocolate. They made me that by accident once and I fell in love. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## redsea

Mmmmmmm Dunkin'!


----------



## 31salem13

I'm EST too. Things were randomly popping up. I was foolishly ordering as they came up instead of waiting for more. It was Frank and Bride and a spiderweb votive holder.

"Which time zone are you in? I am on EST, and mine was a little after 3 a.m. I was ordering almost instantly after they went live."


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ghoul bus is so cute! I'm looking at the catalog picture and the details are adorable. There's a little girl in the back window with her face pressed against the glass and her tongue sticking out. There are a couple little girls who look like Dawn- black hair with bows. Definitely on my list!


Nooooo why are they making this so hard.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> boneybabe13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dunkin Donuts right around the corner. Now I want my white hot chocolate. They made me that by accident once and I fell in love. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, that sounds good about now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dynamite23

Share the pic!


----------



## boneybabe13

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, I would know for sure why Starbucks costs so much, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks is only good for pumpkin spice frappuccino
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> boneybabe13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good, I have a Dunkin Donuts right around the corner. Now I want my white hot chocolate. They made me that by accident once and I fell in love. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just LOVE the liquid sugar they put in their coffee! I used to get the largest iced coffee they have almost every day, when I lived in NJ. I sure miss it!
> 
> And hot chocolate anything is to die for! Oh, the torture! No Boneys, and no hot chocolate! Ugh!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dynamite23

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ghoul bus is so cute! I'm looking at the catalog picture and the details are adorable. There's a little girl in the back window with her face pressed against the glass and her tongue sticking out. There are a couple little girls who look like Dawn- black hair with bows. Definitely on my list!


Share please!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Nooooo why are they making this so hard.


The pet cemetery is cool too! I wish the details weren't so neat because I didn't really need to start liking the most expensive piece.... $60. Ouch.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, that sounds good about now!
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they can't ever duplicate it even when I told them that's what I ordered. LOL You mean a iced latte, no a white hot chocolate. Ummm...hot chocloate with cream.  LOL No a white hot chocolate....we don't have that sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I have the same pic from the catalog bc my catalog came today. I'm just able to hold it up really close to my face lol. I'll try to take some closer pics with my phone and see how they turn out!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Our little man is getting a bath from Mommy while this Momma tries to decide what costume for him to wear tomorrow


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Our little man is getting a bath from Mommy while this Momma tries to decide what costume for him to wear tomorrow
> View attachment 206158



I vote for the one-eyed monster. Too cute!


----------



## BoneyFan

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Our little man is getting a bath from Mommy while this Momma tries to decide what costume for him to wear tomorrow


You must go with Mike Wazowski!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Our little man is getting a bath from Mommy while this Momma tries to decide what costume for him to wear tomorrow
> View attachment 206158


All good options! I can't decide! LOL (Just like with which Boneys I want!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Our little man is getting a bath from Mommy while this Momma tries to decide what costume for him to wear tomorrow
> View attachment 206158


I love them ALL! But, it's gotta be Mike (a.k.a. One-Eyed Testicle), right?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Bus back close up









Pet cemetery back close up


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Looks like Mike Wazowski wins!!! Lol, I gave him a choice (he's 5 months old) and he was more interested in trying to eat the hangers they are on. Lol


----------



## Spookywolf

That's the first time I've gotten to see the tombstones on Pet Cemetery that close. Thanks CandyCornWitch!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CandyCornWitch said:


> View attachment 206163
> 
> 
> Bus back close up
> 
> View attachment 206164
> 
> 
> Pet cemetery back close up


Love, Love Love the bus...and even though I wasn't originally planning on getting the cemetery I am re-thinking that now that we have a coupon.


----------



## myerman82

I'm still on the fence about the tart warmer, even after getting the coupon. I feel it's not a top priority piece and something I may get after the Preview Party tomorrow.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I feel like the pets on the backs of the tombstones are game changers for me! I can't see what the last one is just past the cat, but it's a really neat piece!


----------



## Dynamite23

I keep refreshing my iPad and feel like it's going to run out of battery before I get to order!!


----------



## sanura03

boneybabe13 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks is only good for pumpkin spice frappuccino
> 
> 
> 
> I'm firmly Team Starbucks over Dunkin haha. But that's probably because I'm a southern transplant, and I worked at Starbucks for three years. Now I'm debating whether I should wake the kids up so we can drive an hour to the closest Starbucks. Probably not the best plan. *sigh*
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Those pictures are hard to look at. I want them both. 

As for the costume it has to be Mike Wizawski on the job


----------



## chloerlz

CandyCornWitch, thanks so much for the close up on the pet cemetery, seeing that makes me want it more..ugh but it's so pricey! What to do!


----------



## myerman82

Dynamite23 said:


> I keep refreshing my iPad and feel like it's going to run out of battery before I get to order!!


I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> boneybabe13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm firmly Team Starbucks over Dunkin haha. But that's probably because I'm a southern transplant, and I worked at Starbucks for three years. Now I'm debating whether I should wake the kids up so we can drive an hour to the closest Starbucks. Probably not the best plan. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on Starbucks...although I don't drink coffee, so all I ever get their are Frappuccino's with one pump of coffee and enough extra flavoring so I can't taste the coffee. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## SalemWitch

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


Nope, I use a laptop too!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

chloerlz said:


> CandyCornWitch, thanks so much for the close up on the pet cemetery, seeing that makes me want it more..ugh but it's so pricey! What to do!


I know! I almost wish I didn't see how cool the back is... lol


----------



## Dynamite23

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


Lol I LOVE my 7 year old gateway but it's such a hassle to get out, the iPad is faster for me to use


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


Nope, on a laptop over here. Well, that and my cell phone.


----------



## BoneyFan

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


I'm on a desktop. I'm feeling very old fashioned, lol.


----------



## Hilda

I'm not a regular here... but I know today is a special day for you all, and I did want to stop by and wish you a wonderful Preview Party experience and Happy Shopping!!!!! 
Warmest regards ~ Hilda


----------



## myerman82

I keep thinking, what is keeping me from pulling the trigger on the tart warmer? I believe it is because it is a tart warmer and if it was set up with flying bats or whatever like the cemetery a few years ago I would be all over it. That is still one of my favorite Halloween pieces.


----------



## Dynamite23

I'm going to stick with the fish and the bus! I love my train and really wanted the sub but never got it


----------



## chloerlz

CandyCornWitch said:


> I know! I almost wish I didn't see how cool the back is... lol


The pieces seems sooooo detailed, and I love the animals on it especially the turtle. This is not good!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


i do. i have a smart phone but hate it for surfing


----------



## boneybabe13

laptop and cell here too......all logged in on Yankee in another tab so I can go go go as soon as it's live!!


----------



## Mae

boneybabe13 said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will def be hitting up dunkin donuts for a large iced coffee on y way to the party!!
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BoneyFan

I'm gonna pass on the cemetery. I think it's a cool piece, but too pricey. I'd rather get 2 pieces for the cost.


----------



## myerman82

BoneyFan said:


> I'm on a desktop. I'm feeling very old fashioned, lol.


Usually I'm on my desktop but it's so old that when I load a page it's so loud that I feel like I am taking off into another dimension or something. LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

All done with his bath and ready for bed....has to be ready for his first Boney Bunch preview tomorrow!


----------



## Sandywitch

sanura03 said:


> If anyone wants my mock lists to make things easier on you, I'll be happy to PM them to you, the vultures can do their own math.


Can you send them to me? I'm only interested in a few pieces and I'm too lazy to do the math, lol.


----------



## Dynamite23

Yea me too


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


You are not alone. I still use a laptop too!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Hilda said:


> I'm not a regular here... but I know today is a special day for you all, and I did want to stop by and wish you all a wonderful Preview Party experience and Happy Shopping!!!!!
> Warmest regards ~ Hilda


Thanks Hilda !! One of the best crafters around. I have two projects planned out with my kids that were created by this wonderful woman. Thanks Hilda.


----------



## boneybabe13

adorable!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Jezebel_Boo said:


> All done with his bath and ready for bed....has to be ready for his first Boney Bunch preview tomorrow!
> View attachment 206169


I miss this.  children are so precious.


----------



## Dynamite23

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I miss this.  children are so precious.



I wish I could go but I have to work and I tried to call off, so I resorted to buying online!


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


Nope, I just bought a new one.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> All done with his bath and ready for bed....has to be ready for his first Boney Bunch preview tomorrow!
> View attachment 206169


Aww! He will love it tomorrow, start their collecting habits young!


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> Nope, I just bought a new one.


Glad I'm not alone. 
I bought this laptop back in 2007 and since it still runs I have no reason to get a new one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, you now that the crazies have definitely come out tonight. Check out this eBay listing. Item #321480416427 It's $1299!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> Aww! He will love it tomorrow, start their collecting habits young!


That's the plan...I told my partners I've got to have someone else in the house as addicted to Halloween and Boneys as I am!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Gosh, I run to the kitchen for a quick refresher snack and this thread jumps 4 pages. 



myerman82 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who still uses a laptop. LOL


Nope, me too! 



BoneyFan said:


> I'm on a desktop. I'm feeling very old fashioned, lol.


Got one of those too and still use it occasionally! 



Hilda said:


> I'm not a regular here... but I know today is a special day for you all, and I did want to stop by and wish you all a wonderful Preview Party experience and Happy Shopping!!!!!
> Warmest regards ~ Hilda


Ah Hilda, I LOVE you! Thanks so much from our happy BB corner of the Forum! 



myerman82 said:


> Usually I'm on my desktop but it's so old that when I load a page it's so loud that I feel like I am taking off into another dimension or something. LOL


It's the twilight zone...do-do-do-do do-do-do-do!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Glad I'm not alone.
> I bought this laptop back in 2007 and since it still runs I have no reason to get a new one.


I've had my Gateway since 2008!


----------



## myerman82

New plan, I am definitely getting the car pieces online. Those bigger pieces are definitely worth getting the boxes for storage.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm about to take a nap for a few minutes. I guess when I get back, this thread will have jumped 1,000 pages, LOL.


----------



## redsea

Hilda said:


> I'm not a regular here... but I know today is a special day for you all, and I did want to stop by and wish you all a wonderful Preview Party experience and Happy Shopping!!!!!
> Warmest regards ~ Hilda


Thank you so much for stopping by, Hilda! That is kind of you!  I will enjoy the day!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm about to take a nap for a few minutes. I guess when I get back, this thread will have jumped 1,000 pages, LOL.


I am so excited right now, I couldn't sleep if I tried! LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> New plan, I am definitely getting the car pieces online. Those bigger pieces are definitely worth getting the boxes for storage.


If either the bird plane or the fish are on your list, I'd recommend getting those online too for the boxes. Storing those will be a pain w/o fear of breakage - too many sticky-outie parts!


----------



## Dynamite23

redsea said:


> I am so excited right now, I couldn't sleep if I tried! LOL


Lol I'm getting sleepy sitting on the couch refreshing the dumb page


----------



## myerman82

I don't know if anyone remembers this but I think it was 2009 when Yankee Candle had a fun little scary theme playing in the background when it switched it's site to Halloween. It was a cool touch. Anyone remember that?


----------



## weenbaby

I'm excited too although I don't plan on ordering until after the preview party. I hope they come on at 1am so I can see! 

I just got home a little while ago, I've been stuffing my face...trying to decide whether or not I can handle the second half of this sub...LOL

Oh and my husband took ALL the booze that's in the house. I'm so irritated right now...LOL...I needed my nightcap!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers this but I think it was 2009 when Yankee Candle had a fun little scary theme playing in the background when it switched it's site to Halloween. It was a cool touch. Anyone remember that?


I didn't know about the Boney Bunch then, but that sounds awesome! What a fun idea.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> If either the bird plane or the fish are on your list, I'd recommend getting those online too for the boxes. Storing those will be a pain w/o fear of breakage - too many sticky-outie parts!


I NEED (quit shouting) that Bird Plane and was planning on getting it in store. I don't think I could wait until next week for it to ship but your right. LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, you now that the crazies have definitely come out tonight. Check out this eBay listing. Item #321480416427 It's $1299!


Seriously, what is that seller smoking? $1299 for ONE ornament...um no! (sorry for the shouting)


----------



## boneybabe13

myerman82 said:


> I NEED (quit shouting) that Bird Plane and was planning on getting it in store. I don't think I could wait until next week for it to ship but your right. LOL


agreed, I was gonna order it online but I don't think I can wait!!!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I NEED (quit shouting) that Bird Plane and was planning on getting it in store. I don't think I could wait until next week for it to ship but your right. LOL


I think that is my favorite piece this year.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Seriously, what is that seller smoking? $1299 for ONE ornament...um no! (sorry for the shouting)


Is that one one that took santa's Christmas tree and put it with the reaper. LOLOL Soooo rare!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i can't tell what my fave might be until i see them. (


----------



## Dynamite23

I hope they come out soon, I'm not too thrilled with the collection this year like I was last year


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Seriously, what is that seller smoking? $1299 for ONE ornament...um no! (sorry for the shouting)


I've heard about this listing before (or one like it.) They're advertising it as a "manufacturer mistake." Makes you wonder if they weren't doing some minor surgery at home and trying to make a fast buck...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You really need a box for DDG too. Her arms are very thin; I see a lot of problems there. 

It's a good thing that all of the WTD pieces already come in boxes.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I think that is my favorite piece this year.



UGH!!! What to do, what to do. Buy it online and in store and then take back the store bought one once the online order comes in. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I think that is my favorite piece this year.


That's why I love you, Redsea!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You really need a box for DDG too. Her arms are very thin; I see a lot of problems there.
> 
> It's a good thing that all of the WTD pieces already come in boxes.


Wouldn't yours be if you were working them all the time. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> That's why I love you, Redsea!


No love for me.  After all we been through  LOL


----------



## weenbaby

4 minutes!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> No love for me.  After all we been through  LOL


Awh, come on, you knows I loves you too!! Bird planes for everyone!!! 

And where's Happy? Did he fall asleep in the corner? Somebody go poke him!


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> 4 minutes!


and still I am undecided. What to do, what to do???


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Awh, come on, you knows I loves you too!! Bird planes for everyone!!!
> 
> And where's Happy? Did he fall asleep in the corner? Somebody go poke him!


No, i don't want to WTD LOLOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Go for the box!!


----------



## sanura03

I've got the windows open to get a breeze going in here. If the neighbors are awake, they're probably wondering what I'm chuckling at lol.


----------



## weenbaby

Think it'll go live right at 1? Doubt it.


----------



## redsea

I am ready!! But I don't know what I want...lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Think it'll go live right at 1? Doubt it.


Nope. It didn't.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> I've got the windows open to get a breeze going in here. If the neighbors are awake, they're probably wondering what I'm chuckling at lol.


I said before, I'm here to make your night more entertaining. Just playing.... I'm boring


----------



## Dynamite23

Anyone able to get anything? Nothing is coming up


----------



## weenbaby

It's 1:01!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!refreshrefreshrefreshrefresh


----------



## redsea

I need to brush my teeth....but I have to do it at the computer so I don't miss out!


----------



## myerman82

If Happy did fall asleep I will definitely have to call him and wake his Boney self up. I don't want him to miss out.


----------



## weenbaby

I bet the site crashes soon.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> It's 1:01!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!refreshrefreshrefreshrefresh


1:00 CST That was the rumor.


----------



## Kriscourter

Nothing here yet on eastern time zone. Alarm set to 4 will let u know but prob know before me. Got to get me and kids up early so can use them all as coupon purchasers haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

Some Yankee I.T. guy is sitting in his cubicle going, "heh-heh-heh...Boney SUCKERS!"


----------



## Dynamite23

We can't stay up all night!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Have an alarm set for 2. Checking back in 57 minutes...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Dynamite23 said:


> We can't stay up all night!


Sean M. is counting on it. Don't give in!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Some Yankee I.T. guy is sitting in his cubicle going, "heh-heh-heh...Boney SUCKERS!"


Sean M thinks he's getting the last laugh but my team of highly trained monkeys are on it as we speak.


----------



## weenbaby

Well darn, I prob won't be up that late. I think 2am eastern was thrown around here as the correct time.


----------



## Dynamite23

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Have an alarm set for 2. Checking back in 57 minutes...


Yea I'm wondering if I should shower and do all that while we're waiting


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Dynamite23 said:


> Yea I'm wondering if I should shower and do all that while we're waiting


I was just thinking the same thing...about to take the fastest shower of my life! Lol


----------



## 31salem13

So i'm under jar holders right now and there is Bone White and Graves dug while you wait....was there, gone and then came back...but that's all I'm seeing at teh moment...!!!


----------



## sanura03

Should be studying Japanese but instead I'm obsessively refreshing a candle website. Ho Hum.

Watashiwa Boney Bunchga ichiban suki desu!


----------



## myerman82

Dynamite23 said:


> Yea I'm wondering if I should shower and do all that while we're waiting


The plan was we all go to the Preview Part "all naturale" so we can get to the front of the line easier and scare everyone away. Showers are not allowed tonight.


----------



## weenbaby

I forgot...this isn't BB related...(well what is anymore...LOL)

If you download the retailmenot app, you can get a coupon for a free body mist from BaBW with any purchase. So you could buy a pocket back holder thingy that's like $1 and get a free mist! 

OH and if you have a Long John Silver's near your Yankee, they are giving out free fish and fries


----------



## pumpkinking30

So tired of refreshing the page and seeing the "New Scenterpiece" ad taunting me instead of Mr. Bones waving me in for overspending.


----------



## sanura03

31salem13 said:


> So i'm under jar holders right now and there is Bone White and Graves dug while you wait....was there, gone and then came back...but that's all I'm seeing at teh moment...!!!


You're right!

Hold on to your butts!


----------



## weenbaby

Oh! On the last page of the jar toppers, there is a skull and crossbones and a spider web! part of the Spellbound collection!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

It's starting! I'm finding Spellbound items in the jar holders section!!


----------



## sanura03

They're on gooo gooo


----------



## BoneyFan

http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=spellbound&commit=

Some stuff is starting to go up!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

I don't know about you all but I'm getting tired of seeing that Boney guy with his head poking out of the curtains every time I refresh the page! There have been years that I got my Boneys delivered on the same day as the preview party because they went on sale 3 days earlier. I miss those days.


----------



## weenbaby

BONEY BUNCH UNDER THE VOTIVE HOLDER SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAT AND BONEY AND CLYDE...

And yes I had to shout because I'm so excited!


----------



## sanura03

O.O I love it! Already deviating... stick to list....


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> I forgot...this isn't BB related...(well what is anymore...LOL)
> 
> If you download the retailmenot app, you can get a coupon for a free body mist from BaBW with any purchase. So you could buy a pocket back holder thingy that's like $1 and get a free mist!


That's exactly what I did today. I also had a coupon for free travel size and spray from Victorias Secret. Paid $1.88 for the lot and got 10 off 30 coupon during checkout.


----------



## weenbaby

It's all live! It's under the sections! I'm going to faint.


----------



## BoneyFan

WOOHOO!! They're going up!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I knew it! I said I was going to lay down, and there they are! Shawn M. loses tonight!


----------



## myerman82

Nothing is showing up for me yet


----------



## 31salem13

First order in!!! Wooo! Now I can nap before I hit up the store in the morning!! Happy Shopping Everyone!


----------



## chloerlz

Does anyone see Dawn?!!


----------



## Boney Bandit

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874


----------



## Chelsiestein

Certain Boneys are upband live on the site! You have to look for specific names


----------



## weenbaby

OMG I'm so debating on ordering! I don't know what to do! I need Frank!


----------



## Boney Bandit

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321665


----------



## myerman82

I can't see anything yet on the website.


----------



## Sandywitch

I love the Spellbound and Halloween Pumpkin jar shades!


----------



## weenbaby

Did you see the candle shade???? It's fabulous!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Nothing is showing up for me yet


Myerman, look under the sections. For example, for DDG, look under tealight holders under candle accessories.


----------



## weenbaby

myerman, they're mixed up in the categories to the left of the screen


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I can't find dawn.


----------



## redsea

Anyone see the mansion
?


----------



## chloerlz

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I can't find dawn.


Me either! She's who I need to complete my order.


----------



## BoneyFan

The spellbound stuff is so pretty!!

I got my first Boney order in  Taxi and Boney and Clyde!


----------



## weenbaby

I didn't see Dawn or Frank.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Anyone see Hear No Evil Taper Holder????


----------



## BoneyFan

redsea said:


> Anyone see the mansion
> ?


http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876


----------



## sanura03

No! Must... not ... want...


----------



## sanura03

I need the bus for my 2nd order! I know I saw it... curse you YC!


----------



## weenbaby

Sanura I'm loving the witch stuff.


----------



## boneybabe13

Woot woot,got two orders in, used each code once, now I just have to get a few things at the party tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sandywitch

Boney bunch items are showing up!


----------



## sanura03

sanura03 said:


> I need the bus for my 2nd order! I know I saw it... curse you YC!


NVM, found it.


----------



## weenbaby

SkippyBones95 said:


> Anyone see Hear No Evil Taper Holder????


No tapers yet. Or dawn.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> I need the bus for my 2nd order! I know I saw it... curse you YC!


Where is this.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I can't find anything. I'm looking under votives and tealights


----------



## Spookywolf

Ordered Pet Cemetery and have my confirmation. Yeah!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321854

The witch boots are a Jar holder!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I can't find anything. I'm looking under votives and tealights


Refresh the page and then look at the end of the list in each section.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Does. Anyone know what the Frankenstein will be under


----------



## redsea

Is it letting you guys make lots of orders with SAVE2?


----------



## weenbaby

OK boneheads, I hate to leave the excitement but I need sleep for tomorrow!


----------



## sanura03

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Does. Anyone know what the Frankenstein will be under


I think they were a taper holder.


----------



## sanura03

Make sure to write down your order confirmation numbers! Just in case they try to tell us this was a dream haha!


----------



## Spookywolf

Load Dawn already...argh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm not ignoring you guys! Just ordering my faves!


----------



## BoneyFan

snow white:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473 

graves dug:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874

cat/bone tired:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864

boney and clyde:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877

taxi:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870

baby:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865

bird:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875

wake the dead:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321668

dying to see:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872

drop dead:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869

bus:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321667

dog:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163

football:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867

eye phone:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868

fisherman:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866

dead end hotel:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876

cemetery:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321665


----------



## SalemWitch

Bought everything on my list!! Going back to look at other stuff now.


----------



## boneybabe13

sanura03 said:


> View attachment 206171
> 
> 
> No! Must... not ... want...


I'm loving the purple one with the owl!!


----------



## redsea

Uggg where is my pal Dawn?


----------



## Dynamite23

I got mine but couldn't figure out how to get the candy dish but I used save2


----------



## chloerlz

I can't find Dawn!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> snow white:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473
> 
> graves dug:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874
> 
> cat/bone tired:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864
> 
> boney and clyde:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877
> 
> taxi:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870
> 
> baby:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865
> 
> bird:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875
> 
> wake the dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321668
> 
> dying to see:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872
> 
> drop dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869
> 
> bus:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321667
> 
> dog:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163
> 
> football:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867
> 
> eye phone:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868
> 
> fisherman:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866
> 
> dead end hotel:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876
> 
> cemetery:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321665


That was so AWESOME of you! Thank you!


----------



## sanura03

I wish we had item numbers, then we could just plug them into the URL. Why don't they have a taper holder section? C'mon!


----------



## sanura03

Dynamite23 said:


> I got mine but couldn't figure out how to get the candy dish but I used save2


They said the candy dish is probably in-store only until September


----------



## BoneyFan

OMG. The detail of the pet cemetery. I didn't want it, but.... "Polly got crackered" "FIN" ......ahhhh, what do I do???


----------



## boneybabe13

well I'm gonna catch some sleep before the party, good luck everyone with your orders, I got y confirmations already!! talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## Dynamite23

sanura03 said:


> They said the candy dish is probably in-store only until September


That's Stupid!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm having a hard time with math- I stayed up too late lol. I can't figure out if it's better to do smaller orders with the shipping price and separate coupons or a big order with one coupon and free shipping. The $40 ghoul bus is throwing me off.


----------



## boneybabe13

BoneyFan said:


> OMG. The detail of the pet cemetery. I didn't want it, but.... "Polly got crackered" "FIN" ......ahhhh, what do I do???


Go for it!!


----------



## Dynamite23

Ok good luck everyone and use those coupons!


----------



## Spookywolf

BoneyFan said:


> OMG. The detail of the pet cemetery. I didn't want it, but.... "Polly got crackered" "FIN" ......ahhhh, what do I do???


I know! It looked even more amazing than the catalog pic we had. I HAD to buy that!


----------



## BoneyFan

boneybabe13 said:


> Go for it!!


Screw it!! I bought it!! I REGRET NOTHING.

This is too fun.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Sniff sniff. I need frankenstein to finish my order!


----------



## Spookywolf

Has anyone found Dawn yet?


----------



## BoneyFan

Spookywolf said:


> I know! It looked even more amazing than the catalog pic we had. I HAD to buy that!


The catalog pic did not do it justice! It's beautiful.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> Screw it!! I bought it!! I REGRET NOTHING.
> 
> This is too fun.


Yes! Yes! Go for it! I am!!!


----------



## BoneyFan

BoneyFan said:


> snow white:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473
> 
> graves dug:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874
> 
> cat/bone tired:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864
> 
> boney and clyde:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877
> 
> taxi:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870
> 
> baby:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865
> 
> bird:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875
> 
> wake the dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321668
> 
> dying to see:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872
> 
> drop dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869
> 
> bus:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321667
> 
> dog:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163
> 
> football:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867
> 
> eye phone:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868
> 
> fisherman:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866
> 
> dead end hotel:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876
> 
> cemetery:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321665



Bumping this for everyone. I can't find the taper holders anywhere!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Is Bonesy about to hump the Pet Cemetery!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Well I got everything I wanted but the cat, which I will be picking up tomorrow. I figured I had to save at least one Boney for the party! While everyone else scrambles for Boneys, I'm going to be checking out those cool Spellbinding pieces!

Goodnight everyone and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sanura03

Whenever I tried to go to URLs with item numbers in between the boneys that are already up, it just spit me back out at the Halloween Preview page, I wonder if that just means that they aren't up yet.
I need the See no evil etc taper holder still. But I got WTD, bird plane, bus, taxi and pet cemetery so far.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Dynamite23 said:


> I got mine but couldn't figure out how to get the candy dish but I used save2


Is the candy dish online?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Same here Sanura. Can't find Dawn of the Dead or the 4 head taper thing, since there is no taper section... frustrating!



sanura03 said:


> I wish we had item numbers, then we could just plug them into the URL. Why don't they have a taper holder section? C'mon!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm having a hard time with math- I stayed up too late lol. I can't figure out if it's better to do smaller orders with the shipping price and separate coupons or a big order with one coupon and free shipping. The $40 ghoul bus is throwing me off.


I hear what you're saying. I bought the pet cemetary and now I'm deciding whether to do two orders with the bus and wake the dead or just do them together. Decisions... Fun, fun decisions!


----------



## SalemWitch

Dynamite23 said:


> I got mine but couldn't figure out how to get the candy dish but I used save2


Is the candy dish listed? I forgot all about it.


----------



## BoneyFan

CandyCornWitch said:


> Well I got everything I wanted but the cat, which I will be picking up tomorrow. I figured I had to save at least one Boney for the party! While everyone else scrambles for Boneys, I'm going to be checking out those cool Spellbinding pieces!
> 
> Goodnight everyone and good luck tomorrow!


I am super excited to see the spellbound items in person. The jar shade and the witch boots are awesome! Only problem is I don't own any big jars!


----------



## sanura03

And this looks a little too much like a vase and not a cauldron or I'd be all over it. It lights up green!


----------



## BoneyFan

SalemWitch said:


> Is the candy dish listed? I forgot all about it.


That should be online in September, it'll be in stores tomorrow


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wednesdayaddams said:


> Same here Sanura. Can't find Dawn of the Dead or the 4 head taper thing, since there is no taper section... frustrating!


You have to have Dawn, wednesday! It just wouldn't be right if you didn't : )


----------



## sanura03

Candy dish is in-store only until September.... or so they say.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

sanura03 said:


> And this looks a little too much like a vase and not a cauldron or I'd be all over it. It lights up green!
> 
> View attachment 206172


Exactly! I had it in my cart but it looks like roman inspired pottery lol


----------



## SkippyBones95

I need the taper holder to complete my order. May have to order without it and hope I can get in this morning at the store. Curses.....


----------



## pumpkinking30

Got most of the ones on my list. Now I will have a nice visit to the store tomorrow instead of a mad rush. Thanks for the tips and tricks on finding the hidden gems on the YC page. If I hadn't been on here too, I might still be sitting looking at "Scenterpiece" thing waiting for the Boney Bunch page to appear. Hopefully the store will have the No Evils taper holder tomorrow (or later today as it is now.  ) That was the main one that I still want, but I'm sure I'll find enough to get the candy dish too. 

Goodnight and good luck everybody in your Boney searches.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I think I'm just going to order the online exclusives tonight and then try to get my other pieces at the party tomorrow. Do you guys and ghouls think that's a good idea? I just want my hands on some Boneys quicker than 6 - 8 days. I want them tomorrow (or right now)!!!


----------



## BoneyFan

BoneyFan said:


> snow white:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473
> 
> graves dug:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874
> 
> cat/bone tired:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864
> 
> boney and clyde:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877
> 
> taxi:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870
> 
> baby:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865
> 
> bird:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875
> 
> wake the dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321668
> 
> dying to see:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872
> 
> drop dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869
> 
> bus:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321667
> 
> dog:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163
> 
> football:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867
> 
> eye phone:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868
> 
> fisherman:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866
> 
> dead end hotel:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876
> 
> cemetery:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321665


One more bump of the list.

Sorry, I can't find Dawn or the Taper Holders! 

I'm off to bed so I can hit up the preview party! Goodnight and good luck!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I got two out of my 4 online orders in. Need Dawn to finish one and need to surf for some misc to finish the other. Gotta get some sleep, it's 2:00 a.m. my time. See ya in the morning...well in a few hours anyway! Goodnight Boney Peeps!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I ordered two of each of my favorite Boneys, and one of the tart burners (ouch!). Having fun looking at what else is up. I can't find what you guys are looking for! So sorry!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Got all of them but Dawn and Bonesy. Bummer.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Ordered the online only items...now to figure out how to work tomorrow!


----------



## sanura03

While waiting on the taper holders... I bought three of the witch jar holders (the hand, the green glass one and the purple glass one.) I don't even have any jar candles! Argh!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Thanks all for the help and tips. I just ordered DDG, WTD, and the taxi. Hoping I can get everything else at the party. Night and happy hunting


----------



## happythenjaded

C'mon YC post the rest!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> While waiting on the taper holders... I bought three of the witch jar holders (the hand, the green glass one and the purple glass one.) I don't even have any jar candles! Argh!


Love those. I'm unsure what to do. I'm going to the store so I don't want to buy everything online cause shipping price and I want the candy dish. It's hard to pick one order. 

Plus where is dawn.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I think I'm just going to order the online exclusives tonight and then try to get my other pieces at the party tomorrow. Do you guys and ghouls think that's a good idea? I just want my hands on some Boneys quicker than 6 - 8 days. I want them tomorrow (or right now)!!!


I don't know! Don't you worry that you might miss your favorites in store? I know how you feel. Shipping already seems like it is going to take FOREVER, and I just placed 4 orders!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I think I'm just going to order the online exclusives tonight and then try to get my other pieces at the party tomorrow. Do you guys and ghouls think that's a good idea? I just want my hands on some Boneys quicker than 6 - 8 days. I want them tomorrow (or right now)!!!


That's what I am doing. The shipping on each order will kill the savings.


----------



## myerman82

Why don't you do two orders. Bus and maybe dawn or votives and WTD and Bird since you will get a box for Bird?


----------



## sanura03

Yankee! I need my taper holder so I can go to sleep! Jeez! 

I get irritable when I'm tired, and I need my beauty rest if I'm contemplating fighting crowds tomorrow for a ceramic candy dish.

Do you hear me Sean M!?


----------



## happythenjaded

Liking the Spellbound electric warmeR!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> That's what I am doing. The shipping on each order will kill the savings.


I bought the pet cemetary on one order. $48 shipped. I bought the bus and a box of ghostly treats tea lights in the 2nd order. $38 shipped. Now what to buy with wake the dead???


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I'm with you I feel like I at least have to get a few pieces online cause everyone will want them and I'll be SOL

It's my first party so do you all usually get everything you want first go?


----------



## myerman82

haddonfield1963 said:


> i bought the pet cemetary on one order. $48 shipped. I bought the bus and a box of ghostly treats tea lights in the 2nd order. $38 shipped. Now what to buy with wake the dead???


bird!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Liking the Spellbound electric warmeR!


The Spellbound collection looks pretty amazing. I can't wait to see this stuff in store! Except the warmer. I think that is an online exclusive.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm about to go back for the bus. Damn. $$$$ is slipping away....LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm with you I feel like I at least have to get a few pieces online cause everyone will want them and I'll be SOL
> 
> It's my first party so do you all usually get everything you want first go?


I always had luck at my store. I'm torn though.


----------



## happythenjaded

I paired a $19.99 piece with a $24.99 piece and 1 tart and got them for $35.69 shipped. 

Pet Cem alone FOR $49.77 shipped

Waiting on Dawn so I can pair with the bus. 

Waiting on Hear No to pair with the baby.... waiting on the wedding taper to pair with the taxi.... then i am done!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I bought the pet cemetary on one order. $48 shipped. I bought the bus and a box of ghostly treats tea lights in the 2nd order. $38 shipped. Now what to buy with wake the dead???


And by the way... Thank God for this coupon! I'm getting the pieces I want and I feel like I'm getting a deal at the same time (whether or not I really am getting a deal is besides the point). My wallet is open. Please take my money! Thank you, YC!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

happythenjaded said:


> Liking the Spellbound electric warmeR!


Love that. I'm loving most everything from that line.


----------



## sanura03

I... I want this too. How many tart warmers should one person have? I probably have over a dozen already. .. but .... want.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I paired a $19.99 piece with a $24.99 piece and 1 tart and got them for $35.69 shipped.
> 
> Pet Cem alone FOR $49.77 shipped
> 
> Waiting on Dawn so I can pair with the bus.
> 
> Waiting on Hear No to pair with the baby.... waiting on the wedding taper to pair with the taxi.... then i am done!


Happy, are you not going to a store tomorrow? Or are you just wanting to get what you want and exale a bit?


----------



## Kriscourter

Trying to catch up but for online you save about 10 dollars doing two separate orders of online only. Do pet cemetary as one then wake the dead and bus as another. Both equal with tax 49.20. If combine for free shipping think was about 109


----------



## chloerlz

While waiting for Dawn to complete my order, I keep looking at that darn cemetery...ughhh!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> bird!!!!!!


I don't like the bird at all. Believe it or not, I didn't like the sub either in 2012. I like lights but those pieces just don't do it for me at all.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Haddonfield1963 said:


> And by the way... Thank God for this coupon! I'm getting the pieces I want and I feel like I'm getting a deal at the same time (whether or not I really am getting a deal is besides the point). My wallet is open. Please take my money! Thank you, YC!


Amen to that.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I... I want this too. How many tart warmers should one person have? I probably have over a dozen already. .. but .... want.
> 
> View attachment 206173


I am SO BUYING THAT. Just not tonight. It looks AWESOME!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

chloerlz said:


> While waiting for Dawn to complete my order, I keep looking at that darn cemetery...ughhh!!!


Get it! You can regret it later. Lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I am breaking mine up. Even with shipping I come out ahead by $14 with the coupon. Bought grave digger and eye phone. bought a ghostly treats tart to make it $45 and got out for 26.00


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I don't like the bird at all. Believe it or not, I didn't like the sub either in 2012. I like lights but those pieces just don't do it for me at all.


I'm going to wait until I see it in store. I am torn on it. It does look better on the website that the photos we had. Love the teeth!


----------



## myerman82

ARGHHHH Pet Cemetery, don't do this to me......


----------



## chloerlz

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Get it! You can regret it later. Lol.


I'm seriously thinking about it!! I think it's going to be one of those that if I don't get it, it'll sell out and I'm gonna have nothing but regret!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Get it! You can regret it later. Lol.


I agree! It it ever is only available on eBay, it will cost a mint!


----------



## chloerlz

myerman82 said:


> ARGHHHH Pet Cemetery, don't do this to me......


Hehe, it's doing the same thing to me lol!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm going to wait until I see it in store. I am torn on it. It does look better on the website that the photos we had. Love the teeth!


I'm undecided on bird now too. I don't know what to pair WTD with.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, if Pet Cemetery isn't worth the $$$, then you can return it to the store, and only lose shipping. I fear if we er and don't get it, the vultures will skin us alive! We will be able to get the 2008 pieces cheaper than that burner!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm about to go back for the bus. Damn. $$$$ is slipping away....LOL!


Get the bus!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

chloerlz said:


> While waiting for Dawn to complete my order, I keep looking at that darn cemetery...ughhh!!!


It's so cute but still with the coupon and all the other Boneys I'm gonna have to pass. So much $$$$. 

Wth is dawn. She's taking forever.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Get the bus!!!


I am! I just don't know what to put with it! Ugh!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Guys, if Pet Cemetery isn't worth the $$$, then you can return it to the store, and only lose shipping. I fear if we er and don't get it, the vultures will skin us alive! We will be able to get the 2008 pieces cheaper than that burner!


Why did you say that. Sigh


----------



## myerman82

I need to pair up the Bus with Dawn because tomorrow I will be getting votives left and right. LOL Maybe I should just do Bus and WTD and get it over with. I feel if I do Bus and Dawn and WTD with something else I will get a much better deal.


----------



## Kriscourter

I didn't get sub originally but took a chance last year on eBay for cheap and love but that bird. I dunno.


----------



## chloerlz

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> It's so cute but still with the coupon and all the other Boneys I'm gonna have to pass. So much $$$$.
> 
> Wth is dawn. She's taking forever.


I hear ya. I'm so on the fence with it, the longer I wait...the more tempted I get to buy it! 

I wish Dawn would make her appearance already, she's the one I wanted to see the most!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pet Cem is amazinggggg HAD TO GET IT!! 

Dawn is taking her time to get pretty.........And Drop Drag Gawwwjussss just came out like BAM!!! lolollol.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> ARGHHHH Pet Cemetery, don't do this to me......


Myerman, imagine the pet cemetary as a centerpiece for all your little boney dogs and cats. Maybe you light it up with battery operated tea lights? Maybe you surround it with a small strand of orange or purple lights. Either way you go, it's going to give you that Halloween feeling you so desire this time of year. But wait, if you don't get it. Well, none of that can happen. Buy the cemetary.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Myerman, imagine the pet cemetary as a centerpiece for all your little boney dogs and cats. Maybe you light it up with battery operated tea lights? Maybe you surround it with a small strand of orange or purple lights. Either way you go, it's going to give you that Halloween feeling you so desire this time of year. But wait, if you don't get it. Well, none of that can happen. Buy the cemetary.


LMAO then next year I will be known as the one who missed out. I can't have that now, can I? LOL


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

chloerlz said:


> I hear ya. I'm so on the fence with it, the longer I wait...the more tempted I get to buy it!
> 
> I wish Dawn would make her appearance already, she's the one I wanted to see the most!


I'm seriously on the fence. I have it in my cart ready to go. It's so pricey even with discount. Gosh. I was just going to get a couple things and wing it at the party but my top ones aren't showing up yet. Only 5 hours til I have to get up. :/


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I'm getting cranky. I can feel the bags under my eyes sagging. Come. On. Yankee.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spellbound fans, check THIS out:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321839

LOVE IT!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> LMAO then next year I will be known as the one who missed out. I can't have that now, can I? LOL


The peer pressure is awful.  but they made me do it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> LMAO then next year I will be known as the one who missed out. I can't have that now, can I? LOL


No you cannot. The detail on it is extraordinary! It was my 5th or 6th favorite. It may now very well be #1 after seeing it in detail.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm getting cranky. I can feel the bags under my eyes sagging. Come. On. Yankee.


Right there with you !! LOL. .....


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Spellbound fans, check THIS out:
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321839
> 
> LOVE IT!


That's on my list. I just picked up the spider votive and candleholder from my outlet. Tempted to return it.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> No you cannot. The detail on it is extraordinary! It was my 5th or 6th favorite. It may now very well be #1 after seeing it in detail.


I agree, I saw it and zoomed in and blinked and it was mine. LOL


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Waiting on Dawn, the tapers and the Hear No Evil. Did I miss the sku #s or not up yet? I can't get into the footballer and have too many cats & dogs already. Got the cemetry, bus, taxt B&C and a few others.


----------



## chloerlz

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm seriously on the fence. I have it in my cart ready to go. It's so pricey even with discount. Gosh. I was just going to get a couple things and wing it at the party but my top ones aren't showing up yet. Only 5 hours til I have to get up. :/


I think I'm going to buy the cemetery to be on the safe side. It's too darn cute to pass up!


----------



## happythenjaded

I dont understand the bird.....where are the Boneys arms? Looks too terrible..... *ducks* sorry but no... never.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

happythenjaded said:


> Right there with you !! LOL. .....


Regretting the glass of wine earlier, dozing off. Need some matchsticks tonight. I just may be Dawn of the Dead at this rate.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Everyone, I must say, YC has outdone themselves this year! I am not easily impressed but I think they have done a wonderful job with their line this year. So many choices and new ideas. I still want some re-issues and those prototypes, but I like most everything I have seen. My poor, poor bank account : (


----------



## Madjoodie

chloerlz said:


> I think I'm going to buy the cemetery to be on the safe side. It's too darn cute to pass up!


Ditto. Peer pressure! Now where are you Dawn?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> I... I want this too. How many tart warmers should one person have? I probably have over a dozen already. .. but .... want.
> 
> View attachment 206173


I didn't even see this one...Agh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Everyone, I must say, YC has outdone themselves this year! I am not easily impressed but I think they have done a wonderful job with their line this year. So many choices and new ideas. I still want some re-issues and those prototypes, but I like most everything I have seen. My poor, poor bank account : (


Thankfully, it's so much better than last year. I am about to add the taxi to the bus and say screw it, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Everyone, I must say, YC has outdone themselves this year! I am not easily impressed but I think they have done a wonderful job with their line this year. So many choices and new ideas. I still want some re-issues and those prototypes, but I like most everything I have seen. My poor, poor bank account : (


LOL amen Haddonfield!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Gosh darn it. Cheese n rice. Son of a nut cracker.... I did it. I fell victim to Polly that got crackered


----------



## Madjoodie

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Gosh darn it. Cheese n rice. Son of a nut cracker.... I did it. I fell victim to Polly that got crackered


You have lots of good company on that!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Gosh darn it. Cheese n rice. Son of a nut cracker.... I did it. I fell victim to Polly that got crackered


Hahaha...me too!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I dont understand the bird.....where are the Boneys arms? Looks too terrible..... *ducks* sorry but no... never.


I thought the bird was pretty bad lol. I don't like all the gunk in his mouth and he reminds me of a fish submarine more than an aerial flyer.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I thought the bird was pretty bad lol. I don't like all the gunk in his mouth and he reminds me of a fish submarine more than an aerial flyer.


Yeah I just think it was not very well executed. Looks like a rejected Boney that was never meant to see the light of day..... But thats just my opinion LOL.


----------



## chloerlz

I did it, I couldn't help myself...I bought the cemetery!! If it looks amazing online, it's going to look awesome in person!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Dawn you are in some seriously big trouble little girl you are over an hour late. We are all waiting up worried sick.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Gosh darn it. Cheese n rice. Son of a nut cracker.... I did it. I fell victim to Polly that got crackered


Slow on the uptake here. This si obviously funny, but what does it mean? I'm not from around these parts.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I am going to sleep. No dawn, no taper holder. I bought the witch hand jar holder and the boots jar holder, in addition to the graves dug and eye phone with some tarts thrown in to make $45 for two separate orders, will get the taper holder and dawn in the morning, then just get candles at the store so i can get my candy dish. night all!



Madjoodie said:


> Ditto. Peer pressure! Now where are you Dawn?


----------



## witchyone

Sean M. must have forgotten to hit some buttons. Get with the program, buddy, we're still missing the taper holders and Dawn!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

chloerlz said:


> I did it, I couldn't help myself...I bought the cemetery!! If it looks amazing online, it's going to look awesome in person!


This is Yankees plan all along ....


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Slow on the uptake here. This si obviously funny, but what does it mean? I'm not from around these parts.


Haha. Cheese n rice instead of JC and son of a nut cracker from the movie Elf. Haha .....wait don't tell me you've never seen the movie Elf


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

What about the Hear No Evil, See No Evil dudes?


----------



## sanura03

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Haha. Cheese n rice instead of JC and son of a nut cracker from the movie Elf. Haha .....wait don't tell me you've never seen the movie Elf


That is probably my FAVORITE (sorry for yelling, but this is important!) Christmas movie.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1321858

Sold Out!


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1321858
> 
> Sold Out!


I think it was just marked that way from the beginning, and Sean M forgot to make it available.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1321858
> 
> Sold Out!


Don't worry. It will come online eventually. It's never been for sale.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Haha. Cheese n rice instead of JC and son of a nut cracker from the movie Elf. Haha .....wait don't tell me you've never seen the movie Elf


No, but I will now. I'm definately feeling like I missed out. Thought it was something specific to Americans, not Elves! (Scot here)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

To all of you who are going to the preview party today, I wish you well. I hope everyone gets all the Boneys they hope for! I'm so glad that I got all of my faves online tonight. 2 DDG's, 2 B&C's, 2 WTD, 1 Taxi, 1 Bus, 1 Tart Burner. I just wish I didn't have to wait for them to get here! Goodnight, Boney Peeps!


----------



## myerman82

Sean M, stop flirting with Lindsay W and get back to work. We need Dawn and See No, hear no....NOW!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

sanura03 said:


> That is probably my FAVORITE (sorry for yelling, but this is important!) Christmas movie.


My son just loves this movie. I photograph our Christmas card based on our different favorite Christmas movies. It's usually between A Christmas Story and last couple years it was Elf  it's very special to me as well


----------



## sanura03

So tired... Only 3 hours of sleep... not gonna make it...


----------



## chloerlz

I don't think I'm gonna be able to stay up any longer! My butt is going to be dragging at that party. Dawn needs to show up asap!!


----------



## sanura03

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> My son just loves this movie. I photograph our Christmas card based on our different favorite Christmas movies. It's usually between A Christmas Story and last couple years it was Elf  it's very special to me as well


My husband and I quote it all the time.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Elf is now on my must see list.I can see I missed the boat there. I love Olive the Other Reindeer.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

chloerlz said:


> I don't think I'm gonna be able to stay up any longer! My butt is going to be dragging at that party. Dawn needs to show up asap!!


Me tooooo. I was hoping to grab a frank and bride before the vultures snatch them up but I do need to sleep before the crowd of crazies tomorrow lol


----------



## sanura03

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Me tooooo. I was hoping to grab a frank and bride before the vultures snatch them up but I do need to sleep before the crowd of crazies tomorrow lol


The re-issues usually stick around for a bit. You shooooould be good to order it in the morning. Well... later in the morning haha.


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh I didnt stay up this whole time to not get everything I wanted.........I ain't no quitter!! lolol.

STAY STRONG MY FRIENDS!! lololl.


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> Sean M, stop flirting with Lindsay W and get back to work. We need Dawn and See No, hear no....NOW!!!!


Sure hope it isn't dawn before we see Dawn online! Want to catch a few zzzz's before the party in store.


----------



## sanura03

They're doing this on purpose. The longer I stay up, the more I'm eyeballing that gravestone raven tart warmer thing. And I already did a fifth order to get candles to go in the jar holders they made me buy.


----------



## myerman82

I don't like bird anymore. I have to rethink what to get WTD with now.


----------



## chloerlz

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Me tooooo. I was hoping to grab a frank and bride before the vultures snatch them up but I do need to sleep before the crowd of crazies tomorrow lol


I seemed like time took forever for the boneys to appear online, and when they did time flew! I can't believe it's after 3am est already!! 

Hoping you get frank and bride when you wake up!


----------



## happythenjaded

At least they posted them online earlier than last year LOL. We would have just started I think.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> They're doing this on purpose. The longer I stay up, the more I'm eyeballing that gravestone raven tart warmer thing. And I already did a fifth order to get candles to go in the jar holders they made me buy.


LOL we were supposed to stay strong Sanura!!!! ....I havent bought anything but BB! LOL.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

This Boney Betty is done. I'm off to bed. I'll get my last pieces tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I've completely revised my list for the morning. This is taking too long. Come on Yankee


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

BellaLaGhosty said:


> This Boney Betty is done. I'm off to bed. I'll get my last pieces tomorrow. Night all.


Sleep tight


----------



## Chelsiestein

I am preview party prepared! I've got my coupon(s) printed, my outfit, and my Boney Bunch hair bow! I had put together over a dozen bows the past couple weeks and completely forgot to put mine together til just now! So sleepy, need to get up early. Good night everyone- boney dreams!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i just orderd the bus and the baby is online. but no cemetery yet


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I don't like bird anymore. I have to rethink what to get WTD with now.


Yeah, it's just such an odd piece. Doesn't really go with anything. I do like the purple lights but that is about it. I really want to buy everything else at the party tomorrow. I need something to go with WTD too. Was it dumb for me to buy tea lights with the bus? I'm thinking I should have just bought the bus and WTD together and called it a night.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That was so AWESOME of you! Thank you!


Still waiting on dawn and a few others


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> i just orderd the bus and the baby is online. but no cemetery yet


I love the detail on both. YC really stepped it up lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Still waiting on dawn and a few others


Blahh me toooooooooooooo.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

BoneyFan said:


> Bumping this for everyone. I can't find the taper holders anywhere!


Bump for those who missed it earlier.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

See page 430 for list. I'm too tired. Ha


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> LOL we were supposed to stay strong Sanura!!!! ....I havent bought anything but BB! LOL.


I know! I'm awful! That just means that I'll have to save the second half of the Boneys that I'm kinda MEH about until next month.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Originally Posted by BoneyFan View Post 

snow white:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473 

graves dug:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874

cat/bone tired:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864

boney and clyde:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877

taxi:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870

baby:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865

bird:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875

wake the dead:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/b...ive)/1321668

dying to see:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872

drop dead:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869

bus:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/b...ive)/1321667

dog:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163

football:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867

eye phone:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868

fisherman:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866

dead end hotel:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876

cemetery:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/b...ive)/1321665


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Yeah, it's just such an odd piece. Doesn't really go with anything. I do like the purple lights but that is about it. I really want to buy everything else at the party tomorrow. I need something to go with WTD too. Was it dumb for me to buy tea lights with the bus? I'm thinking I should have just bought the bus and WTD together and called it a night.


That's what I'm gonna do. It will cost a bit extra but honestly, I will be getting tea-lights or votives tomorrow regardless. I need to see some of these pieces up close to decide.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> That's what I'm gonna do. It will cost a bit extra but honestly, I will be getting tea-lights or votives tomorrow regardless. I need to see some of these pieces up close to decide.


I probably should have done the same. I guess I will just get some more tea lights and be done for the night. Til later this afternoon and evening everyone. I want pics! Lots and lots of pics of your stores, your Boneys, and your impromptu displays!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I actually am kinda liking "Eye Phone" since he isnt FLAT.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> I know! I'm awful! That just means that I'll have to save the second half of the Boneys that I'm kinda MEH about until next month.


Not to mention Pet Cemetery LOLOL. Snagged it up before I could even talk myself out of it.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I actually am kinda liking "Eye Phone" since he isnt FLAT.


Now you're just delirious!


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Now you're just delirious!


LOL !! I'm not gonna get him.......tonight................. LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

No YC, the early sunrise candle is not quite what I was looking for. Dawn. Dawn of the Dead. Stop tormenting us Sean M.!


----------



## grandma lise

Good night all! Thanks for all the good help these last couple of days. Purchased the online exclusives tonight. Will purchase rest at the party tomorrow. 

Be sure to fill out the survey. At the end, you can comment... 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

*yawn* well......hopefully the last few make their way soon.......


----------



## Countess Dracula

Awesome night. Glad everyone is getting what they want ( except for the few Boneys that are still hiding out, waiting to make their grand entrances 

I usually only buy a few each year because I like to buy other Halloween YC stuff. For me, the Pet Cemetery was a must have but that price, wow, crazy. But I went for it anyway, with coupon of course  I always buy the animals each year ( Bonesy and Boney cat ) so it fits into that theme perfectly. I am going to take my chances at the store tomorrow to pick up the other pieces I want.


----------



## myerman82

Finished my online order too. I'm beat and I'm going to bed. Hopefully tomorrow is as easy as it was the last few years and I get everything I want. Night all!!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Got online exclusives....wish me luck at the store later


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Got online exclusives....wish me luck at the store later


You and I both.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> That's what I am doing. The shipping on each order will kill the savings.


pffft...i'm paying shipping AND stupid state sales tax...curse you, Massachusetts!!!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wickedwillingwench said:


> pffft...i'm paying shipping AND stupid state sales tax...curse you, Massachusetts!!!


Don't you mean taxachusetts


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Don't you mean taxachusetts


indeed, I do!


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> indeed, I do!


Whats the tax rate? Mine is 8.25%


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Whats the tax rate? Mine is 8.25%


i think it's 6.25 or 6.75 but they also have state income tax here and you don't. THAT is one thing I DO miss about Texas---no state income tax. <3


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think it's 6.25 or 6.75 but they also have state income tax here and you don't. THAT is one thing I DO miss about Texas---no state income tax. <3


eeeekkk lolol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

found the four heads!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321873


----------



## sanura03

Well, I hate to abandon you my dears, but if my next awakening is anything like my last one, it's going to come at 6 AM in the form of my darling baby girl (3) sticking her finger in my ear to get my attention so that she can tell me Mama! It's daytime!
Soooo.... you guys have fun in the morning and don't get trampled! We'll be going to one of our local-ish stores sometime in the afternoon to hopefully snag a candy dish.
Night!


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> found the four heads!
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321873


Hah! It just wanted me to admit defeat! Thank you!


----------



## sanura03

I was just trying the missing item numbers again, so it must've JUST come online!


----------



## sanura03

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321871

Wedding couple


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Still no dawn


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321871
> 
> Wedding couple


 much as i love them, i think the bride and groom are about played out.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Still no dawn


Try going under new arrivals, then Halloween collection, then Halloween accessories. I just bought Dawn and think the other missing ones are now there. Whew! Just when I was about to raise the white flag and go to sleep!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Still no dawn


BINGO!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321904


----------



## sanura03

Well, old chaps, we did it! We stuck it through to the very end!

No! I wasn't about to give up and go to sleep, that's crazy talk! It was a bluff!

But, srsly, I have to go to sleep now. You boney-heads have fun and don't taser TOO many vultures later!


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

I didn't realize how awesome the pet cemetery one was until I saw the pics from the side. I ended up getting that and wake the dead. Love those sheets.


----------



## happythenjaded

I got the new pieces this year except these that I do NOT want:

-Fish Boat
-Bird Plane
-Cat
-Dog
-Eye Phone



Trying to decide if I want the Bride/Groom and Taxi? For some reason the B&G look kinda lame.... maybe better in person? Taxi? Meh?


----------



## happythenjaded

Went ahead and did it since you all twisted my arm.................. Those who are going to the party.... please post pictures!  MUST. PASS. OUT. ASAP. zzzzz


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Went ahead and did it since you all twisted my arm.................. Those who are going to the party.... please post pictures!  MUST. PASS. OUT. ASAP. zzzzz


G'night Happy! I'm heading to bed myself. 3 hour nap before I get up to head to the store!


----------



## DarkSecret

Madjoodie said:


> Try going under new arrivals, then Halloween collection, then Halloween accessories. I just bought Dawn and think the other missing ones are now there. Whew! Just when I was about to raise the white flag and go to sleep!


Thank you, thank you, my poor son had been looking for dawn all night for me. Couldn't find her, this morning I got up and ordered her after reading your post. I wonder why they made her so hard to find!


----------



## Kriscourter

Turtle power is ready!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Kriscourter said:


> Turtle power is ready!!!
> View attachment 206181


Too cute!!! What time zone are you in? It's only 6:20a.m. here...I couldn't sleep..too excited!


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Couldn't sleep! Toooo excited!! So I made some pumpkin spice halloween pancakes


----------



## BoneyFan

BoneyFan said:


> snow white:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473
> 
> graves dug:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874
> 
> cat/bone tired:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864
> 
> boney and clyde:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877
> 
> taxi:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870
> 
> baby:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865
> 
> bird:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875
> 
> wake the dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321668
> 
> dying to see:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872
> 
> drop dead:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869
> 
> bus:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321667
> 
> dog:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163
> 
> football:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867
> 
> eye phone:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868
> 
> fisherman:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866
> 
> dead end hotel:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876
> 
> cemetery:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321665


BUMP.

Dawn: http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321904

Wedding: http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321871

No Evil: http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321873


----------



## boneybride

Coupons??? Did you get them in your email last night or this morning? I haven't received one yet, getting nervous!!


----------



## Bethany

For you that are ordering. Discount code CATS214 is working today! $20 off order of $45 or more. 

I just ordered & didn't order Boney Bunch stuff got my $20 off . Guess they had removed it so ebay sellers couldn't use it.

Shop on!!!


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Do you know if the original will still work in store?


----------



## Bethany

No Idea. I just did online. $5.99 shipping less than $100 orders over $100 free shipping.


----------



## Buzzard

What time are most of the stores opening today? I failed to call yesterday to check in my area & no one is answering this morning.


----------



## Lucy08

Wow, 40 pages since i went to bed! Glad to see every one got what they wanted. I'll be heading to the store in an hour or so. Im always so nervous until we get there. Hubby has STRICT instructions to grab a taxi.  Not sure what else I will get....


----------



## Kriscourter

Beware!!! Just checked with lady about the coupons we got last night. She said does not know about hen and if can even use!!! She's checking with boss to see if can even use!!! May of came at 7 for nothing!!!


----------



## Bethany

I don't know what coupon you all have, but I posted a code for $20 off of $45 above.  It works. wonder if you can do multiple orders.....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning everyone! I hope all of you have a great day at the PP! I'm gonna chill out at home; it was a late night last night! Thank you so much for posting the link to Dawn; I was able to get her this morning! Now if I could just get that candy dish...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bethany said:


> I don't know what coupon you all have, but I posted a code for $20 off of $45 above.  It works. wonder if you can do multiple orders.....


i did 7 =8 orders and used it on all of them.


----------



## Madjoodie

boneybride said:


> Coupons??? Did you get them in your email last night or this morning? I haven't received one yet, getting nervous!!


I had emails about the preview in 3 of my accounts this morning, including my dog's (don't ask)! Interesting that 2 were still for the B2G1 candle offer, and only 1 was for the $20 off $45. What games are you playing YC and Sean M.?


----------



## witchyone

Madjoodie said:


> I had emails about the preview in 3 of my accounts this morning, including my dog's (don't ask)! Interesting that 2 were still for the B2G1 candle offer, and only 1 was for the $20 off $45. What games are you playing YC and Sean M.?


Maybe Sean M. is running an A/B test? (Not to get too nerdy but I'm in email marketing so part of me is interested while the other part is just annoyed, ha ha!) Not the day to test your marketing skills, Sean. I got the B2G1 too, and the code is SAVE1. 

Thank you all who shared your codes and to all who posted links! You guys are the best!


----------



## Shadowbat

We're getting ready to head out now to our stores event. Already looked at the site and we're planning on getting the Graves Dug While You Wait along with the candy dish. Probably pick up one of the marshmallow candles as well. Have the 20 off 45 coupon so we're ready to go. Just hope we can snag what we want.

Oh, and we didn't get any emails this morning in either of our accounts.


----------



## Madjoodie

Kriscourter said:


> Beware!!! Just checked with lady about the coupons we got last night. She said does not know about hen and if can even use!!! She's checking with boss to see if can even use!!! May of came at 7 for nothing!!!


No way. That's just insane. YC customer service sent those coupons to "valued customers" last night who wrote to ask for a dollar off coupon. I also had a preview party email with the $20 off $45 in my inbox today. These coupons are legit, and I'd be on the phone with YC customer service in a heartbeat (and throw a fit) if the coupon wasn't honored. Now how many times you can use it in store is probably another story. 

Good luck with the coupon and getting the pieces you want!!


----------



## Bethany

I don't know if YC is any thing like Hallmark. HM has stores that are not owned by HM & can pick & choose if they will take your coupon & what you can use it on. They are happy to take your $$$ on their inflated prices to earn the coupons, but don't want to take the coupons you earn.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Bethany said:


> I don't know what coupon you all have, but I posted a code for $20 off of $45 above.  It works. wonder if you can do multiple orders.....


Yes you can. Wife and I did 6 orders total saving almost $90 after shipping.


----------



## Madjoodie

wickedwillingwench said:


> i did 7 =8 orders and used it on all of them.


Wow, WWW, you sure had a major case of Boney buying fever! I limited myself to only 3 online orders (so far), and I also was able to use the same coupon code on each. 

Off to the store soon to do some more shopping. Can't wait to see some of these in person, which will likely be bad for my wallet!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

pumpkinking30 said:


> Yes you can. Wife and I did 6 orders total saving almost $90 after shipping.


Six for me too! That must be our lucky number!


----------



## Madjoodie

Shadowbat said:


> We're getting ready to head out now to our stores event. Already looked at the site and we're planning on getting the Graves Dug While You Wait along with the candy dish. Probably pick up one of the marshmallow candles as well. Have the 20 off 45 coupon so we're ready to go. Just hope we can snag what we want.
> 
> Oh, and we didn't get any emails this morning in either of our accounts.


Thanks goodness for this forum and everyone's help with coupons to help us loyal collectors. Have fun at the party and getting your piece. That one is first on my list to grab once my store opens!


----------



## Lucy08

Kriscourter said:


> Beware!!! Just checked with lady about the coupons we got last night. She said does not know about hen and if can even use!!! She's checking with boss to see if can even use!!! May of came at 7 for nothing!!!



The coupon I printed last night says it can be used in store!!


----------



## Lucy08

Shadowbat said:


> We're getting ready to head out now to our stores event. Already looked at the site and we're planning on getting the Graves Dug While You Wait along with the candy dish. Probably pick up one of the marshmallow candles as well. Have the 20 off 45 coupon so we're ready to go. Just hope we can snag what we want.
> 
> Oh, and we didn't get any emails this morning in either of our accounts.


No emails for me either!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way guys, the witch's boots are already sold out online. I don't know if YC is playing with us or not. But, if you missed out (like me), keep an eye open at the party!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Got everything I wanted and saved a bunch using my coupon on multiple orders. Thanks to all last night for posting coupons, quick links, and cost cutting buying lists. Can't wait for my new additions to the Boney family to start arriving. I'll content myself with the YC candle photos for now. Some of the pieces look amazing. The Spellbound line looks really great, especially the tart burner and glass candleware. I bought the huge boots only. Happy shopping today. Hope everyone finds just what they are looking for at the parties & online.


----------



## Madjoodie

Wow, those big witch's boots holder some of you were loving already went from low stock to sold out online since I woke up and started posting. Wonder if that will be like the black cat tart burner from the other year and magically come back in and out of stock at random times of day (and mostly night). All still looks good on the Boney front though!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

How do you chat online with a YC rep? I can't find the link?


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> How do you chat online with a YC rep? I can't find the link?


At the top of the YC website, there is an orange square that will show if live chat is available. When it is, you can just click and take it from there. Sean M. must be sleeping right now though, as I only see the contact us feature that will send you down the email road. Not quite sure if there are set chat times, it was pretty sporadic when I tried this week.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> At the top of the YC website, there is an orange square that will show if live chat is available. When it is, you can just click and take it from there. Sean M. must be sleeping right now though, as I only see the contact us feature that will send you down the email road. Not quite sure if there are set chat times, it was pretty sporadic when I tried this week.


LOL! The chat has been shut down by Sean M.! All of the people who don't have a $20 off $45 coupon are sh*t out of luck! Sean M. strikes again! 

Seriously, in all of the excitement last night, I forgot to ask to have the coupon sent to me. I woke up to the B2G1 free coupon.  So, I'm there with a lot of other people.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! The chat has been shut down by Sean M.! All of the people who don't have a $20 off $45 coupon are sh*t out of luck! Sean M. strikes again!
> 
> Seriously, in all of the excitement last night, I forgot to ask to have the coupon sent to me. I woke up to the B2G1 free coupon.  So, I'm there with a lot of other people.


CATS214 & SAVE2 both work. I used CATS214 multiple times online


----------



## pumpkinking30

I didn't get the coupon in the email either. I used the code that was posted here online. I ordered everything online until my want-list was down to the point that if I used the coupon in store, I wouldn't be able get the candy dish. This way, I won't have to use it, and won't have to stress over whether they will accept the coupon or if there's a secret code somewhere that they will know I got it from somebody else.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

We are the first in line at our store


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Good morning, all! Hope you have a WONDERFUL time at the preview party this morning! Good luck, be safe, watch out for vultures, and come out with everything you want! I have decided not to go, as the only piece I really want this year ended up being the cemetery, but even with a coupon code that's a lot of $$ for one piece. Plus now their shipping is not free unless you go over $100?? I swear it used to be $50. I don't think I can justify $46 for one thing. 

I'll think about it some more. 

But, alas, wishing you all well! Have fun! I hope there won't be anything unexpected (like the ornaments!) showing up in the stores today or I will be one unhappy camper!!!! I can't wait to see all the stories you come back with!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> CATS214 & SAVE2 both work. I used CATS214 multiple times online


Hi there! Yes, I used the code SAVE2 online, 6 TIMES, LOL! I meant the one that can only be used in stores today.


----------



## boneybabe13

Second in line at my store, also got this coupon this morning


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> Second in line at my store, also got this coupon this morning


AWESOME! Thanks for the post!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Good morning! About to leave for the store in a few minutes.

My generic email still had the buy 2 get 1 free candles coupon! Why would Sean M. do this to me?


----------



## CCdalek

I'm going to be leaving for my store in about a half hour. Has anyone gotten a $20 off $45 coupon yet? I will probably be buying enough at the PP that it may save more money.


----------



## redsea

Good morning! Only one at my store!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Good morning! About to leave for the store in a few minutes.
> 
> My generic email still had the buy 2 get 1 free candles coupon! Why would Sean M. do this to me?


Me too.  Damn you Sean M.! Damn you!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Good morning! Only one at my store!


Yay! Get pictures for those of us who are home! 

I'm going to try and get there later. But, it will be afternoon by then. Everything good will probably already be gone.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty




----------



## CCdalek

Thank you so much BellaLaGhosty! I will definitely be using that coupon when I go.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

CCdalek said:


> Thank you so much BellaLaGhosty! I will definitely be using that coupon when I go.


You are welcome. Been trying to get it uploaded for a while & was hoping everyone hadn't left to shop already!


----------



## boneybabe13

And I'm on my way home with bird, baby, dawn, witch hand and candy dish!! Grand total $63 plus my online orders.... Store was pretty cleaned out already


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You guys are not gonna believe this! I chatted with Shawn M. this morning! For your reading pleasure:

10:16:17 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Good morning.  I was hoping that you would please send the $20 off $45 SAVE2 coupon that is available for the Boney Bunch Preview Party to my e-mail? I purchased a lot online last night, and will be going to the store later today. I have not received the coupon from YC so far, and I really need it. Thank you.

10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly

10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!

10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 21989.

10:16:58 AM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, you can find that coupon here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0214/coupon_SAVE2.html

10:17:45 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much, Sean M.! How are you doing on this wonderful Boney day?

10:17:58 AM : AgentSean M.: I am well, thank you.

10:18:41 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you excited about the Boney Bunch party today?

10:20:23 AM : AgentSean M.: The Boney Bunch preview is always a memorable event.

10:24:29 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: You have gotten a bad rap this past week over at Halloween Forum. I can see that we were wrong about you. Thank you so very much for the link to the coupon. Have a terrific Boney Bunch Day! 

10:25:14 AM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!

I'll be damned. It wasn't Sean M.'s fault after all, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CCdalek said:


> Thank you so much BellaLaGhosty! I will definitely be using that coupon when I go.


Make sure to get this one! Sean M. and I are now BFFs, LOL!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/c...pon_SAVE2.html


----------



## 31salem13

EEEK! While wating in line to check out, that horrid (when bb is involved) sound of glass breaking! A couple with 5 baskets full knocked something off a shelf resulting in 4 broken bonies that I saw.


----------



## CCdalek

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Make sure to get this one! Sean M. and I are now BFFs, LOL!
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/c...pon_SAVE2.html


Thanks, I will use that one as well if I spend enough.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm sick I can't get to a store to get the candy dish. Hope it comes up online soon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For all who have not received the $20 of $45 coupon, here is the direct link again:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/c...pon_SAVE2.html

Happy Boney Bunch Day! May the Boneys be with you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I'm sick I can't get to a store to get the candy dish. Hope it comes up online soon.


From what I understand, the dish will not be available online until September 2nd. I hope it is sooner than that!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Can't wait to see photos of the new Boneys you all bought today. How many days do you guess before we see online orders start arriving? Not that I'm desperate or anything.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You guys are not gonna believe this! I chatted with Shawn M. this morning! For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 10:16:17 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Good morning.  I was hoping that you would please send the $20 off $45 SAVE2 coupon that is available for the Boney Bunch Preview Party to my e-mail? I purchased a lot online last night, and will be going to the store later today. I have not received the coupon from YC so far, and I really need it. Thank you.
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!
> 
> 10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 21989.
> 
> 10:16:58 AM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, you can find that coupon here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0214/coupon_SAVE2.html
> 
> 10:17:45 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much, Sean M.! How are you doing on this wonderful Boney day?
> 
> 10:17:58 AM : AgentSean M.: I am well, thank you.
> 
> 10:18:41 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you excited about the Boney Bunch party today?
> 
> 10:20:23 AM : AgentSean M.: The Boney Bunch preview is always a memorable event.
> 
> 10:24:29 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: You have gotten a bad rap this past week over at Halloween Forum. I can see that we were wrong about you. Thank you so very much for the link to the coupon. Have a terrific Boney Bunch Day!
> 
> 10:25:14 AM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
> 
> I'll be damned. It wasn't Sean M.'s fault after all, LOL!


How do you contact him directly? I have a ? For him today too. Thanks


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pet Cemetary Tart Burner is SOLD OUT!!! No regrets, my Boney Peeps!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Pet Cemetary Tart Burner is SOLD OUT!!! No regrets, my Boney Peeps!


No wonder. It is one of the best looking pieces I've seen- so much detail. Will they bring more stock in later, do you think? I recall they did last year.


----------



## Lucy08

Got to the store,at 9:30, we were the first and ONLY ones waiting. All that nervousness for nothing. Got my taxi, witches hand, and caved and got the cat. Got my candy dish, think goodness she was willing to open a few for me to see. The paint job other is TERRIBLE!!!!!!!! They were unaware that everything went online this morning and were SHOCKED to see my coupon. The store manager was not happy at all, not mad at me jut made at corporate. She has a ginormous sales gaol to meet to day and there is no way she will get anywhere close. As far as the free votive, didn't get to pick form the new fall scents like the email said. Looks like it was older stuff they could sell. Oh, did not like ghostly treats at all. Smells just like campfire treats, it's just not good. Did get a few more freebies, will post a pic!


----------



## Lucy08

My freebies! She said she had something extra for the people who dress up. Not sure what it was, tho!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My freebies! She said she had something extra for the people who dress up. Not sure what it was, tho!


Hi, Lucy! Did you take pics of you all dressed up? Would love to see!


----------



## boneybabe13

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Can't wait to see photos of the new Boneys you all bought today. How many days do you guess before we see online orders start arriving? Not that I'm desperate or anything.


 I feel like online orders for boneys take longer than usual cuz there are so many to fill.... And I think last year they weren't sending emails when they shipped so they came before you ever knew they were on the way


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pet Cemetery is back in stock! If you missed it the first time, grab it before it "sells out" again!


----------



## chloerlz

I just wanted to post this forum is so fun and you guys are all so welcoming, thank you! It made my time waiting for the boneys to appear online fly by. 

And I'm really glad I got that pet cemetery, I can't wait to see it in person! Thanks for giving me the push to get it lol!

I got my last order in store to get that candy dish and hopefully I'm done. And of course they stick a coupon in the bag when I checked out, buy 2 get 2 free large candles....ahhhhh it never ends!!


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin, I love that you got to chat with our buddy Sean M. this morning! I guess it's that witch Lindsey W. who was screwing us around.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thanks for posting this. It was very helpful at 3 in the morning lol

QUOTE=Haddonfield1963;1646587]Originally Posted by BoneyFan View Post 

snow white:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293473 

graves dug:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321874

cat/bone tired:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321864

boney and clyde:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321877

taxi:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321870

baby:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321865

bird:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321875

wake the dead:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/b...ive)/1321668

dying to see:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872

drop dead:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321869

bus:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/b...ive)/1321667

dog:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1323163

football:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321867

eye phone:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321868

fisherman:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321866

dead end hotel:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321876

cemetery:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/b...ive)/1321665[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Just got home. Only one other couple was there besides us. Got everything I wanted without fighting yay!! Wow the quality is sooooooooooo much better this year. I was impressed with every piece and wow the witches boots are awesome!


----------



## witchyone

Boneybunchlove said:


> Just got home. Only one other couple was there besides us. Got everything I wanted without fighting yay!! Wow the quality is sooooooooooo much better this year. I was impressed with every piece and wow the witches boots are awesome!


I'm definitely hoping the boots come back in stock. I waffled on those but they look amazing!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

witchyone said:


> I'm definitely hoping the boots come back in stock. I waffled on those but they look amazing!



I ordered a pair this morning thank goodness. They only had two at the store and they went first thing.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Whew. It's done! In addition to WTD, DDG, and the taxi from the online order, I now have Hear No Evil, Boney & Clyde, Boney Fish, Dawn and Dead End Zone. And the massive candy dish. 2nd in line at my store. Only four of us when they opened the door. But there were about 15 people in there by 9:15. Stuff went fast. They didn't have much of each piece. I'm sorry but the bird did nothing for me. One was still left when I checked out around 9:30. No food, no raffle. And when I got home I realized that I have no freebies! That's ok. Just thrilled to have what I wanted. Think they did good this year. Not the keeping us hanging part. The line itself looks good with some interesting pieces. Hope you all get what you are after!!!! Off to nap......


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Hoping most people are getting what they want - just went to YC web & the Pet Cemetery is sold out again. 

Got to the store late but got a Graves Dug, witch's hand & the tri-scent pillar. Gotta go get the candy dish out of the box to see what it looks like...have much Boney fun today everyone!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I ordered the Bride/Groom and the Baby (plus a votive muahaha) online while standing in line at YC. In the store I snagged Dawn, Bonie and Clyde, and the candy dish. I'm a smidgen disappointed in the paint job on the B&C. Both of the ones that were at my store seemed pretty sloppy but I guess that just makes them unique haha I'm definitely feeling content now that I have the pieces I wanted. The bird went super fast at my store. My friend and I both thought it'd be Dawn, but nope the odd looking bird literally flew off the shelf.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Annnnd people are already selling the candy dish online for crazy prices.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You guys are not gonna believe this! I chatted with Shawn M. this morning! For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 10:16:17 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Good morning.  I was hoping that you would please send the $20 off $45 SAVE2 coupon that is available for the Boney Bunch Preview Party to my e-mail? I purchased a lot online last night, and will be going to the store later today. I have not received the coupon from YC so far, and I really need it. Thank you.
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!
> 
> 10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 21989.
> 
> 10:16:58 AM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, you can find that coupon here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0214/coupon_SAVE2.html
> 
> 10:17:45 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much, Sean M.! How are you doing on this wonderful Boney day?
> 
> 10:17:58 AM : AgentSean M.: I am well, thank you.
> 
> 10:18:41 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you excited about the Boney Bunch party today?
> 
> 10:20:23 AM : AgentSean M.: The Boney Bunch preview is always a memorable event.
> 
> 10:24:29 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: You have gotten a bad rap this past week over at Halloween Forum. I can see that we were wrong about you. Thank you so very much for the link to the coupon. Have a terrific Boney Bunch Day!
> 
> 10:25:14 AM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
> 
> I'll be damned. It wasn't Sean M.'s fault after all, LOL!


That's hysterical!


----------



## boneybabe13

my store haul, also placed 4 online orders- pet cemetery, WTD, DDG, fish, taxi, cat vent sticks, purple owl holder, ghostly treats and a few tarts, grand coupon savings $110!!! Now to nap before I go see Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## myerman82

Just got back and I must say this was the worst party ever. I did get everything I wanted, including bird. I actually love that piece now.


----------



## sanura03

Gonna feed the kids some lunch and then mosey on down to our stores and see what's up. From what everyone's saying there don't seem to be many people shopping today? Maybe Yankee's shenanigans are catching up to them. Hopefully not too much!


----------



## myerman82

When I got there my friend told me there was no coupon this year. I showed her the coupon and she confirmed with whoever and came back telling me to keep the coupon on the down low. She also said they one got one Eye See You and pieces were very limited. The old lady and I were eyeing up that piece from the gate. When the gate opened I ran towards that piece first. It was mine!!!  The store was not decorated at all and no one wore costumes. It was business as usual. No raffle, nothing. I could have ordered online and missed nothing but at least I get to look at these today.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

There were about 10 people waiting in line at our store...they ended up opening the doors for us at 9:40. I grabbed everything I wanted in 4 or 5 baskets. A lady showed up at around 9:45 and had attitude because they opened early and there was hardly anything left and then made a snarky comment about my baskets (because people like her)...I was like whatever lady I was here at 8 a.m....suck it Lol


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I went to a different store than I have for the past 3 years and I was highly disappointed. Usually we're the second people in line and I'm ok with that because the people in front of us are die hard Halloween collectors. Everyone was always very friendly and we talked Boneys and Halloween decor.

This year, we were first when we got there at 9:30 and the people who got there at 9:40 did not make a line, but instead chose to make a blob around the door. Nobody spoke with anybody else. Everyone was giving each other the evil eye, ugh!

Luckily, my boyfriend got in first when the doors opened bc apparently no one was going to honor the line rule. I got everything I wanted and saw the witch boots in person and they are beautiful! So glad I ordered them online (with a box!). The witch boots disappeared first and there were only 2 of them. There were a lot of the football player and DDG and the bird plane. There were also Bone Whites there!

When I got to the register, the lady had not seen the SAVE2 coupon and wrote down the code... Probably to give to favored customers I'm guessing. I didn't see as much enthusiasm this year. 

But, I did take pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> There were about 10 people waiting in line at our store...they ended up opening the doors for us at 9:40. I grabbed everything I wanted in 4 or 5 baskets. A lady showed up at around 9:45 and had attitude because they opened early and there was hardly anything left and then made a snarky comment about my baskets (because people like her)...I was like whatever lady I was here at 8 a.m....suck it Lol


Meh! Sour Grapes! Glad you put the screws to the old bitty, and got EVERYTHING you wanted!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yeah the manager at my store said that only certain valued customers were sent a coupon. I printed off two. Used one for myself and handed the other to a stranger. YC can suck it. I'm a rebel. jkjkjkjk


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Meh! Sour Grapes! Glad you put the screws to the old bitty, and got EVERYTHING you wanted!


Oh you bet I did! No need to be nasty...ugh. I'm not a vulture buying Everything. This is my personal collection. It's not my fault you waited to show up until 9:45!


----------



## myerman82

For being so hush hush about things there really was not that much this year. No clingers, skeleton things, just boney bunches, witches stuff and some cutesy stuff. As someone said above, it was just another day for the employees.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

It felt to tense to really enjoy it. They took the "have no fun" motto to heart this year. Granted it was my first party, but just from reading about past experiences with the BB release this year just feels like it fell supremely short.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> For being so hush hush about things there really was not that much this year. No clingers, skeleton things, just boney bunches, witches stuff and some cutesy stuff. As someone said above, it was just another day for the employees.


That is so sad to read. I am going to my store this afternoon, with not much hope of anything being left. I called my manager a couple of hours ago, and she only had 8 candy dishes left. Managers were forbidden to hold the dishes, so I expect them to be gone when I do get there. It doesn't matter that I spent $200 online. Nope! Who gives a rat's a**, when people can go into a YC store, with $55 worth of stuff (candy dish included), and walk out of there for around $40. YC can DEFINITELY suck it!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That is so sad to read. I am going to my store this afternoon, with not much hope of anything being left. I called my manager a couple of hours ago, and she only had 8 candy dishes left. Managers were forbidden to hold the dishes, so I expect them to be gone when I do get there. It doesn't matter that I spent $200 online. Nope! Who gives a rat's a**, when people can go into a YC store, with $55 worth of stuff (candy dish included), and walk out of there for around $40. YC can DEFINITELY suck it!


Oh no!  My store had a ton of them and I saw them holding stuff back by the cash register. Is there another store you can call? That's not fair.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

On a brighter note, Shawn M. and I are now BFF's, and I received my own personal version of WTD this morning.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Oh no!  My store had a ton of them and I saw them holding stuff back by the cash register. Is there another store you can call? That's not fair.


Nope! The one and only is an hour away.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Btw, for those of you disappointed about no Halloween candle- there was a three layer tumbler that was Ghostly Treats, Candy Corn, and Halloween! It was really cool.

I was kind of bummed about Ghostly Treats, I couldn't smell it.


----------



## BoneyConvert

*Hey guys!!*













I have been following the forum silently for a while now... Just wanted to say hi and happy boney day!!! We got all our boneys that we wanted in store today!!! We were first in line  I wanted to post a picture of our bags and boneys but still learning how to work the site...


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Welcome BoneyConvert! I'm glad you got everything you wanted. 

Pumpkin Muffin, that is a major bummer. I don't know why YC is being so cruel to loyal customers this year!


----------



## SalemWitch

myerman82 said:


> For being so hush hush about things there really was not that much this year. No clingers, skeleton things, just boney bunches, witches stuff and some cutesy stuff. As someone said above, it was just another day for the employees.


Way to suck the fun out of the party YC!


----------



## BoneyConvert

Got it  figured out how!


----------



## whynotgrl666

What candy dish was so coveted ? What's this I hear about there having been a coupon ? Oh my.


----------



## SalemWitch

BoneyConvert said:


> View attachment 206207
> View attachment 206207
> I have been following the forum silently for a while now... Just wanted to say hi and happy boney day!!! We got all our boneys that we wanted in store today!!! We were first in line  I wanted to post a picture of our bags and boneys but still learning how to work the site...


WOW!! Looks like you did some damage! Welcome!


----------



## DarkSecret

My experience with purchasing the Boney Bunches this year was fairly positive. My son woke me at 204 am and told me WTD was available online. So I ordered DDG, WTD and the baby in the high chair. Looked for Dawn couldn't find her. But I was able to use the coupon. I got up this morning around 6 and checked here , thank god for this site and you all, what would I do without you! But some kind person said to check under Halloween accessories for Dawn and there she was so I ordered her. I also (because I had a coupon) ordered the cemetery and the fisherman. I agree with Spooky that some of these pieces are best when stored in their original Styrofoam boxes. I was at the store 2 hours before they opened, first in line. A lady with her two daughters was there right behind me so at least I had someone to talk to. My daughter showed up a t 9:30 a.m. So there was only 5 in line when the store opened. The pieces I thought I would like I didn't and the pieces that maybe weren't so high on my list I ended up buying. I was able to use 2 coupons. At the store I got the wedding couple, Dead End Zone (they had 4 of him) and 4 of the wedding couple, Dying to See you (only 2 of him) one was missing some flocking. See No Evil only 2 of them, this has turned out to be one of my favorite pieces surprisingly, my daughter picked out one in which the first guy has a cute little mole on this lip. I know it is a flaw but it gives him character! Of course I got the candy dish. Some items were nicely painted and some weren't. My daughter like the witch's boots and the coordinating jar topper. So all in all it wasn't bad. I saved $80. by using coupons! So thanks to all who pointed me in the right direction for that Coupon!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Wow- some people on both FB's BBL and YC page are saying the YC stores would not honor the $20 off of $45 coupon that many of us got last night! What gives?? All they had to do was scan the code or enter the numbers and find that it works, the computer system wouldn't lie. Why is YC draining all the fun out of this this year?


----------



## weenbaby

This is a sin


----------



## Madjoodie

BoneyConvert said:


> View attachment 206207
> View attachment 206207
> I have been following the forum silently for a while now... Just wanted to say hi and happy boney day!!! We got all our boneys that we wanted in store today!!! We were first in line  I wanted to post a picture of our bags and boneys but still learning how to work the site...


Welcome, BoneyConvert. And nice haul! Do you have a favorite piece stashed away in all those bags?


----------



## Madjoodie

weenbaby said:


> This is a sin
> View attachment 206209
> 
> View attachment 206210


My family waivers between calling it obsession and craziness! Was there any online ordering to contribute to your sin?!?


----------



## witchyone

Edited because CCW beat me to the news about some YCs not taking the coupon.

That's so messed up. Sean M. needs to get over to the offending YCs and Wake the Dead.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

witchyone said:


> I'm glad everyone's been able to use the coupons! Someone on BBL was told that her coupon was a fake and they wouldn't let her split her order up.


I would have made them call customer service...that is BS!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

witchyone said:


> Edited because CCW beat me to the news about some YCs not taking the coupon.
> 
> That's so messed up. Sean M. needs to get over to the offending YCs and Wake the Dead.


I keep seeing a lot of posts on FB about people being told the coupon is a fake. 

It's all good, witchyone, great minds!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Allegedly it was a "test" coupon. Whatever that was supposed to mean.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin, do you think you could call the Deerfield store to place a phone order and have them send the candy dish and your pieces to you?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys I just wanted to mention that the witch's hand jar holder is showing low stock. If you missed out in the store, you still have a chance to grab it (no pun intended, LOL!).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, do you think you could call the Deerfield store to place a phone order and have them send the candy dish and your pieces to you?


That's actually a really good idea! I know that they will do that sometimes. I might just wait until September. I really am okay about it. I just wish now that I had gotten the witch's boots, LOL. They sold out so fast, YC must be holding stock until September. I'll be waiting!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello Everyone! Well my store experience was just meh. It didn't even feel like a preview party really. They only had the two table displays at the back, nothing anywhere else. The employees did dress up and none of this was their fault cause they're all really great people. But I remember when the whole store was decorated and there was such a fun Halloween vibe in the air. This year it just felt like walking into YC any other day of the year, so a bit disappointing. I just don't care for how YC Corporate is deliberately downplaying the preview parties now. Anyhoo, I didn't even get to see Dying to See You or the witch boots and I got there just as the doors opened. The people in front of me swarmed to the back, and those items disappeared before I could get to the tables. DDG was gone in seconds at my store, so I missed her too. I did manage to score the very last football player and a few other choice pieces. The rest were ordered for me by my mgr who also included online exclusives in my order and waved the shipping. I did hear her tell her staff that there was no way they were going to come close to what they did in sales last year, and again I think this is because of what Corporate is doing to downplay this event. I also didn't get the coupon emailed to me this morning, so had to call YC customer service and ask for it. None of this is helping them keep their sales up for preview weekend. I guess they think they really will be making a lot of money later on by holding back til later in the season. Just don't get that, because you'd think they'd want to take advantage of ANY chance to make more money, not try to downplay it. Next year I may just do all online, even though I love my store mgr. It's just not worth going any more and so much easier to sit at home in my jammies and get everything I want w/o any hassle. Will post pics a bit later after I unpack. Whew, I'm still tired from last night, LOL!  Anyway, happy Boney Day everyone! Can't wait to hear about all your stories!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Hello Everyone! Well my store experience was just meh. It didn't even feel like a preview party really. They only had the two table displays at the back, nothing anywhere else. The employees did dress up and none of this was their fault cause they're all really great people. But I remember when the whole store was decorated and there was such a fun Halloween vibe in the air. This year it just felt like walking into YC any other day of the year, so a bit disappointing. I just don't care for how YC Corporate is deliberately downplaying the preview parties now. Anyhoo, I didn't even get to see Dying to See You or the witch boots and I got there just as the doors opened. The people in front of me swarmed to the back, and those items disappeared before I could get to the tables. DDG was gone in seconds at my store, so I missed her too. I did manage to score the very last football player and a few other choice pieces. The rest were ordered for me by my mgr who also included online exclusives in my order and waved the shipping. I did hear her tell her staff that there was no way they were going to come close to what they did in sales last year, and again I think this is because of what Corporate is doing to downplay this event. I also didn't get the coupon emailed to me this morning, so had to call YC customer service and ask for it. None of this is helping them keep their sales up for preview weekend. I guess they think they really will be making a lot of money later on by holding back til later in the season. Just don't get that, because you'd think they'd want to take advantage of ANY chance to make more money, not try to downplay it. Next year I may just do all online, even though I love my store mgr. It's just not worth going any more and so much easier to sit at home in my jammies and get everything I want w/o any hassle. Will post pics a bit later after I unpack. Whew, I'm still tired from last night, LOL!  Anyway, happy Boney Day everyone! Can't wait to hear about all your stories!


I read that on YC's FB page too, that the stores have enormous goals today that just aren't going to be met. It's the lack of coupons and excitement! Loyal fans are ticked and people who might be interested would probably need a decent coupon to go in.

It really is upsetting to me that they don't feel they need to have a fun Halloween vibe anymore or give their customers coupons, yet they expect to make tons of money.


----------



## BoneyConvert

Unpacked


----------



## BoneyConvert

Sorry for the mess in the back, we are moving


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's actually a really good idea! I know that they will do that sometimes. I might just wait until September. I really am okay about it. I just wish now that I had gotten the witch's boots, LOL. They sold out so fast, YC must be holding stock until September. I'll be waiting!


I chatted with Lindsey W. this morning and she said the boots will be back in stock in early September when the Halloween catalogue comes out.


----------



## Madjoodie

So here is my party recap. I arrived 30 minutes before opening and was second in line! Of course, the line fell apart when the store was about to open. Barely had time to look at pieces, they were flying off the shelf so fast. I felt like I was playing Supermarket Sweep. Not much in the way of costumes...felt more like Black Friday than Halloween, but I chatted with some great folks.

I got all the Boneys I wanted and then some (didn't want to regret not getting DDG or the wedding couple later). Store was largely cleaned out when I left. Witches boots (only had 2) were snatched fast. For those who ordered, you will be really pleased! Was surprised to see the dogs and cats going fast, whereas Boney & Clyde sat. (B&C either had a terrible finish, or what looked like bullet hole dimples in the windows!). The bird plane and eye phone looked pretty lonely - not sure I saw anyone buy them.

So ready for a major nap after waiting for Dawn to appear last night! Thanks again all for making things so entertaining.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ghoul bus is low stock on the website!

The Spellbound witch hat jar topper is sold out- too bad I only saw it now, it kind of reminds me of the Sorting Hat from HP.


----------



## witchyone

Looks like Ghoul Bus is also low stock.


----------



## witchyone

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ghoul bus is low stock on the website!
> 
> The Spellbound witch hat jar topper is sold out- too bad I only saw it now, it kind of reminds me of the Sorting Hat from HP.


Ha ha ha, we really are on the same page today!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

witchyone said:


> Ha ha ha, we really are on the same page today!


Lol, I was thinking that too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> I chatted with Lindsey W. this morning and she said the boots will be back in stock in early September when the Halloween catalogue comes out.


YES!!! Thank you so very much for checking on that! Wow, Shawn M. and Lindsey W. are being most helpful today! Did YC run out of bacon candles???


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Just got back and I must say this was the worst party ever. I did get everything I wanted, including bird. I actually love that piece now.


Myerman, I soooo wish I could shop with you at your store. The crowd at mine is always pretty bad and this year was no exception. Stuff flew out before I could even lay eyes on it. I loved the bird in person even more than the pics and you are now officially a brother in my heart, LOL!  It's just weird and silly and makes me smile, cause it's just like something the Addams Family would display with pride in their house, so it very much fits the Boney Family collection. Happy, we are no longer friends cause you're a mean, nasty bird hater, LOL!


----------



## excentricbats

Hi, I'm new to the thread but have been lurking around for a while. I thought I would join and share my boney bunch experience today. It seems like a lot of people had not so great ones. At my store all the employees were dressed like witches and they had the store decorated and kind of dark like every year. They had candy and little half subs at the counters. It did seem to be less decorated than previous years, but the manager did recently quit and took half the staff with her. They allowed me and my boyfriend to do six transactions with the 20 off 45 coupon on each and even said they were glad that we found it. So we walked away with a ton of items that we really don't have room for but it was a lot of fun. Plus my boyfriend grabbed got the witches boot for me as soon as we walked in. Its sad to hear that so many other stores didn't get in the spirit. Hope everyone go what they wanted!


----------



## Spookywolf

I love that there's a coffin in with the luggage in the trunk of the taxi!


----------



## Spookywolf

And welcome to all the new Boney peeps since I was on here last night. It's a fun place to hang out and we're glad you're here!


----------



## weenbaby

Just checked about 15 minutes ago and the bus is gone  

The pet cemetery is too. I should have ordered this morning


----------



## Spookywolf

One of my favorite purchases today and it isn't even a Boney...


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> One of my favorite purchases today and it isn't even a Boney...
> 
> View attachment 206219


I love that hat! I should have gotten it online (none in my store) bc now it's sold out. I'll be keeping my eye out for that to be restocked. I think they did an awesome job with the Spellbound accessories!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I love that hat! I should have gotten it online (none in my store) bc now it's sold out. I'll be keeping my eye out for that to be restocked. I think they did an awesome job with the Spellbound accessories!


I completely agree, I'm in love with the Spellbound items! I wish I could have seen the boots this morning, but they were gone before I got 2 steps in the door. From the pics I know they're big and I'm not sure where I'll put 'em, but I'm gonna get them!  Guess we'll be waiting together for that next online restock!


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You guys are not gonna believe this! I chatted with Shawn M. this morning! For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 10:16:17 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Good morning.  I was hoping that you would please send the $20 off $45 SAVE2 coupon that is available for the Boney Bunch Preview Party to my e-mail? I purchased a lot online last night, and will be going to the store later today. I have not received the coupon from YC so far, and I really need it. Thank you.
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 10:16:23 AM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!
> 
> 10:16:28 AM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 21989.
> 
> 10:16:58 AM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, you can find that coupon here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0214/coupon_SAVE2.html
> 
> 10:17:45 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much, Sean M.! How are you doing on this wonderful Boney day?
> 
> 10:17:58 AM : AgentSean M.: I am well, thank you.
> 
> 10:18:41 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you excited about the Boney Bunch party today?
> 
> 10:20:23 AM : AgentSean M.: The Boney Bunch preview is always a memorable event.
> 
> 10:24:29 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: You have gotten a bad rap this past week over at Halloween Forum. I can see that we were wrong about you. Thank you so very much for the link to the coupon. Have a terrific Boney Bunch Day!
> 
> 10:25:14 AM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
> 
> I'll be damned. It wasn't Sean M.'s fault after all, LOL!




Pumpkin Muffin - this is hysterical! Love it and love you for being so forward with Sean M., ha! 

Well onto my observations:

1. Speaking of Sean M. - looks like we all owe the silly lil devil an apology. We really laid into him good, yet he eventually leaked us some pics (boney bandit - ya right - sean m., me thinks), and gave us both a 20 off 45 and a 10 off 25... Thanks Sean M. and sorry for all the terrible things I said about you/to you...

2. Its amazing - we spend a month and change talking boney's, and freaking witch boots are the first thing to sell out (got one pair at he store, yay!)

3. Looks like a lotta people change their attitude toward the pet cemetery. I had that as #1 on my list from the moment the catalog pics were leaked. I know a lotta peeps were not willing to spend the money and the coop changed their minds. And I know the pics the extra images YC put next to product detail on the website prob hooked a lotta people. But I could ever understand (other than the money) why ppl weren't having it. I cannot wait to see it in person - I bet it is massive and just awesome! I also be lots of ppl are going to regret not buying it. Here's hoping everyone here got it if they wanted it!

4. Speaking of the pics on the boney product details on YC's website - great job YC! The extra pics/thumbnails for each piece really helps. It gives us diff angles of each piece - which you certainly need to help decide if you like the piece or not. I do no remember it ever being this way before. They used to give you one pic of each piece, and you couldn't even really blow it up w/o distorting the image. Now I think I even saw a lil magnifier when checking out the Pet Cemetery. Great improvement to the site YC! (Although most other sites have been showcasing their products like this for years, but I digress)

5. The managers and salespeople at my store were once again awesome! Helpful and kind in every way. Either they were aware of the dollar off coupons or just took it in stride, cuz they gave me no prob. In fact when I asked the manager about the coupon limit she said, "C'mon Nina, you know I will take care of you." Used 5 x 20 off 45 and 2 x 10 off 25, Yay! Got every boney except the 4-headed, eye phone and dying to see you. Just weren't very interested in those...

6. The store was very subdued. My aunt and I were first in line at 9:30. About 5 others showed up before the doors opened. But everyone was kind and respectful. We talked to several others who were very nice. I mentioned to all waiting that I had extra coupons if anyone didn't know about them or didn't have them. And some who didn't were so grateful! (I figured kill em with kindness and maybe they'll stay outta my way when that door opens, ha - JK - well maybe not). When the doors did open the scene was mostly peaceful. I got all my faves and got over to the counter to inspect and chill til the manager had cut thru the customers and was ready to split my orders (I like to wait til it dies down so as not to disrespect others or the salespeople by holding up the line). It did get a lil hairy when one 300 lb. guy with his shorts pulled up to his neck and his socks pulled up to his knees came barging in, reaching over people, snatching things with his bear paws, and yelling at the workers. But I was all done and just waiting to buy at that point (thank goodness, I woulda drop-kicked this dude otherwise)

7. Store was empty and nary wiped out by 11AM - one hour after opening... Wow! But not surprised - manager was very up-front about the limited stock. She confirmed that this would be it until September...

8. Other than the Pet Cemetery, Bird Plane was my other fave! So unusual, just love it!

9. The Spellbound Collection is a nice change of pace. But I wouldn't mind them continuing to add pieces to the Skeleton Crew line and/or reissue pieces like the skeleton clingers, candelabra, etc.

10. It seems like a lot of people are much happier with the quality in the craftsmanship of the pieces and in the designs this year. While I agree that they seem to be better quality than last year, I still think there is still much left to be desired. Saw lots of bad paint jobs, sloppiness, etc. I know these aren't meant to be Picasso's, but I think they could be better still. And I still think they could be much more creative with the designs. Certainly, there were several unique and exciting pieces. But pieces like eye phone, graves dug, dying to see you and rehashes like all the cats and dogs - I don't know. I mean to me its a waste of a piece. Sure, they gave us a lot this year, and no one is gong to love ALL of them (well, maybe some people). But if they insist on more animals, how about a gator or shark or bear or...something other than a cat and dog! I know they have it in them - Pet Cemetery proves that. So let's see it YC (maybe next year? - Sean M., let me know). And wouldn't we all prefer guillotine or tricycle boy over eye phone. I'm not trying to be negative, just a observation/suggestion...

11. Finally, this sight and the people on it are the best! I am so happy I found all you - my friends - 3 years ago! The information and help we provide each other is truly awesome. And the conversations and laughter that goes on, make being a YC/Boney enthusiast and the whole experience of the release/Preview Day so so soooo much better! Really, truly you all are the best!! And I cannot thank you all enough for making this crazy collector feel right at home...

Pictures to follow... Can't wait to see everyone's hauls and displays! Hope everyone got everything they wanted...and had lots of fun I the process!

Nina


----------



## Madjoodie

excentricbats said:


> Hi, I'm new to the thread but have been lurking around for a while. I thought I would join and share my boney bunch experience today. It seems like a lot of people had not so great ones. At my store all the employees were dressed like witches and they had the store decorated and kind of dark like every year. They had candy and little half subs at the counters. It did seem to be less decorated than previous years, but the manager did recently quit and took half the staff with her. They allowed me and my boyfriend to do six transactions with the 20 off 45 coupon on each and even said they were glad that we found it. So we walked away with a ton of items that we really don't have room for but it was a lot of fun. Plus my boyfriend grabbed got the witches boot for me as soon as we walked in. Its sad to hear that so many other stores didn't get in the spirit. Hope everyone go what they wanted!


Welcome from a recently reformed lurker! Your party experience is the way it used to be (and should be) to roll out our beloved Boneys. So glad to hear about a good experience and congrats on your scores (esp. those cool boots)!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pet Cemetery and the Bus are showing "in stock"  Hurry


----------



## witchyone

I'm loving the Spellbound collection. Add me to the list of people waiting for those boots!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, Lucy! Did you take pics of you all dressed up? Would love to see!


We didn't dress up! All my freebies were for just making a purchase. She said she had something extra for those who did dress up.


----------



## witchy poo

I got the boots today, the are huge and I love them.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

"It did get a lil hairy when one 300 lb. guy with his shorts pulled up to his neck and his socks pulled up to his knees came barging in, reaching over people, snatching things with his bear paws, and yelling at the workers. But I was all done and just waiting to buy at that point (thank goodness, I woulda drop-kicked this dude otherwise)."

Lol at that description! I've seen one of those guys in years past too. Must be nice to glower over everyone else and snatch up what you want! 

It's pretty quiet on here today. I wonder if everyone is still in a Boney stupor from our late night vigil last night?


----------



## Spookywolf

Ninababy, that was so well said! I'm glad your store experience was so nice. I love everyone on here too and this BB thread has been the highlight of our Boney season, even more than the Preview Party at the store today. And Ninababy, you are now a sister in our Bird Plane Family, LOL! I can just see Gomez wrapping that up and giving it to Morticia as a present, can't you? LOL! "They're creepy and their kooky..." 

Happy Boney Day everyone. So glad we can share this together and have so much fun here.


----------



## sassymom616

For those who missed it: Pet Cemetery is back in stock online! ...for now...


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> I'm definitely hoping the boots come back in stock. I waffled on those but they look amazing!



I looked at the boots in the store this morning. Cute, but when you look at the back of them it's shaped like a giant butt.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I looked at the boots in the store this morning. Cute, but when you look at the back of them it's shaped like a giant butt.


LOL! Really? I didn't get to see them, dang it!


----------



## Lucy08

boneybabe13 said:


> View attachment 206200
> my store haul, also placed 4 online orders- pet cemetery, WTD, DDG, fish, taxi, cat vent sticks, purple owl holder, ghostly treats and a few tarts, grand coupon savings $110!!! Now to nap before I go see Guardians of the Galaxy


Nice haul! We saw Guardians last night, best Marvel move yet. Have fun!!!


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> I looked at the boots in the store this morning. Cute, but when you look at the back of them it's shaped like a giant butt.


 That probably explains why there are no pictures from behind on the website.


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Hello, I have lurked here along time and finally decided to chime in. My friends and family think I am crazy staying up to 3am to order Halloween stuff...LOL...I have collected since 2008 and have almost every piece from previous years. I whipped myself into a frenzy again this year and got almost everything and saved over $100 thanks to the coupon! I love hearing about everyone's crazy obsession with these things (I am not alone) and I can't wait to see pictures of displays!


----------



## Spookywolf

witchy poo said:


> I got the boots today, the are huge and I love them.


Witchy poo, it got so late last night and I was so sidetracked trying to find things on the YC website to order that I completely forgot to thank you for letting us know about getting that $20 off coupon by contacting YC directly. Had it not been for your timely advice, I would not have had a coupon to use at the store today. So thanks and big hugs!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hellno Kitty said:


> Hello, I have lurked here along time and finally decided to chime in. My friends and family think I am crazy staying up to 3am to order Halloween stuff...LOL...I have collected since 2008 and have almost every piece from previous years. I whipped myself into a frenzy again this year and got almost everything and saved over $100 thanks to the coupon! I love hearing about everyone's crazy obsession with these things (I am not alone) and I can't wait to see pictures of displays!


Welcome, welcome. And I have to tell you I LOVE your name!  That totally cracked me up just now! And as far as crazy obsession...you're gonna fit right in here.


----------



## Madjoodie

witchyone said:


> That probably explains why there are no pictures from behind on the website.


I may be sleep deprived/delirious, but cracked up reading about no pictures from "behind" for something described as a butt! And it's a small world, since another customer said that same thing about a fall pumpkin holder in the store. And fitting, since at times YC seems to have its head up its...well, you know!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Welcome, Hellno Kitty! You are definitely not alone in your love of the BB!

The witch hand is out of stock online. I guess I'll be waiting on that and the hat to restock as I should have gotten those last night!


----------



## Spookywolf

Even though I haven't seen it in person yet, I'm going out on a limb to say that I think the Pet Cemtery will still be my number one favorite this year. I'm so glad I bought that last night (it was my first order!) As someone else on here said, YC did an amazing job on that piece and the detailed pics online really helped sell it. Can't wait to get that in the mail! It will be like waiting for Christmas all over again as I check each day for my packages. Nice way to extend the fun a bit too!


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> Wow- some people on both FB's BBL and YC page are saying the YC stores would not honor the $20 off of $45 coupon that many of us got last night! What gives?? All they had to do was scan the code or enter the numbers and find that it works, the computer system wouldn't lie. Why is YC draining all the fun out of this this year?


I had no issues using it this morning! They sent to to me! The store manager was a bit upset, she had no clue about the coupon. She wasn't mad at me, more so at corporate. They set unrealistic sales goals then issued a coupon, she also said they were not supposed to have them online before the stores opened. I do feel bad for her!


----------



## CCdalek

I got back about an hour ago from my store, I was actually the first one there (Even though I was about 5 minutes late), so I saw their whole selection. From what I saw my store had pretty much everything, but the first two things to go were the Baby Boney in the high chair (I bought one and the next lady to come in bought the last). I did also take pictures of both the front and back of their display, so I will upload those later. The ones I bought were the Baby, Bone Tired Cat, Football Player, Taxi, and the Candy Dish with the $10.00 deal. Since I was the first one at the store I got the benefit of picking the best of the stock, which I found fun.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I'm going to go out for a while and grab some lunch. There will probably be another 20 pages to read when I get back, LOL. Think we're going to hit a record number of posts on the BB thread this year!


----------



## SJames

Got my first boney ever! I knew my boyfriend would love the football player 

Like others have said, I did notice that the party didn't have the same feeling as it had in years past. Just felt like another day, not much excitement going on.

I was disappointed that YC didn't bring back the skeleton crew or spider lines this year. I loved those lines!

Hope everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> I keep seeing a lot of posts on FB about people being told the coupon is a fake.
> 
> It's all good, witchyone, great minds!


How in the world can it be fake when it works??? lol,


----------



## Madjoodie

Hellno Kitty said:


> Hello, I have lurked here along time and finally decided to chime in. My friends and family think I am crazy staying up to 3am to order Halloween stuff...LOL...I have collected since 2008 and have almost every piece from previous years. I whipped myself into a frenzy again this year and got almost everything and saved over $100 thanks to the coupon! I love hearing about everyone's crazy obsession with these things (I am not alone) and I can't wait to see pictures of displays!


Ditto for the props on an excellent screen name and on your sizable collection! I thought I showed great restraint in only buying 12-13 pieces this year (at least so far). Rather than applaud my self-comtrol, my family looked at me like I had four heads. They are just "no fun", so I too am super excited by this forum. Be sure to post your display pics for us to enjoy!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I know- employees debating the reality of a coupon is beyond me. I guess employees were saying coupons were altered? Probably hard to believe there actually was a coupon after YC put them through Boney Secrecy Training Camp.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> So here is my party recap. I arrived 30 minutes before opening and was second in line! Of course, the line fell apart when the store was about to open. Barely had time to look at pieces, they were flying off the shelf so fast. I felt like I was playing Supermarket Sweep. Not much in the way of costumes...felt more like Black Friday than Halloween, but I chatted with some great folks.
> 
> I got all the Boneys I wanted and then some (didn't want to regret not getting DDG or the wedding couple later). Store was largely cleaned out when I left. Witches boots (only had 2) were snatched fast. For those who ordered, you will be really pleased! Was surprised to see the dogs and cats going fast, whereas Boney & Clyde sat. (B&C either had a terrible finish, or what looked like bullet hole dimples in the windows!). The bird plane and eye phone looked pretty lonely - not sure I saw anyone buy them.
> 
> So ready for a major nap after waiting for Dawn to appear last night! Thanks again all for making things so entertaining.


I passed on Boney and Clyde, saw the same exact thing you did. The one at my store was covered in weird dimples. The paint job was terrible!! I don't think there was a huge improvement over last year. Some improvement, yes. But not for the prices! The girl who checked me out ended up opening 6 candy dishes for me so we could find one that looked good. Looked like a preschooler did the lettering.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> LOL! Really? I didn't get to see them, dang it!


Seriously, the were very nice but (ha!) I couldn't get passed the back of them. Even my kids noticed and found it hysterical.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> Welcome, Hellno Kitty! You are definitely not alone in your love of the BB!
> 
> The witch hand is out of stock online. I guess I'll be waiting on that and the hat to restock as I should have gotten those last night!


The witch hand is my favorite piece!!!! My store only had two out, dug mine out of a basket of votives.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that a lot of the experiences weren't too great. It was my first time doing the preview at a village store and it was so much fun! Everyone was dressed up, scary music playing, they even had a barn-like display area you could walk around in. I got there an hour after they opened (traffic...blah) and they were still well stocked and rolling out more stuff by the cart full. I wonder why they didn't stock the smaller stores as well...? 

They also had a stuffed boney that was pretty cute. 

I did receive some flack though for the coupon, though. When I was leaving I saw a woman with a shopping cart full of Boney items so I snuck her my extra coupon though. She didn't seem to know that there was one, but she obviously knows Boneys cause she was on a shopping mission, so boo to YC for that!


----------



## Madjoodie

SJames said:


> I was disappointed that YC didn't bring back the skeleton crew or spider lines this year. I loved those lines!!


Ditto here. Hate spiders in real life, but loved the accessories. And can it really be that hard to, I don't know, make some more of those skeleton clingers from a few years back?!?


----------



## Shadowbat

Our fourth year going to the preview party and this year was so different. We got there at 9:45 and there was about 20 people waiting for them to raise the gates. People were all chatting about how they don't know what the selection consisted of and how they've heard how limited the quantities are. One woman was asking if it was bad to tell each other what they wanted so that not one person would snatch up quantities of certain pieces. A couple people shared their hunted items while some others just remained tight lipped and gave looks. When the one worker came to the gate she announced that quantities were limited and that if anyone wanted something that they couldn't get their hands on in the store to let them know and they would order it online for them and have it shipped to their home free of charge. They also announced that they have only 1 of the candy dishes on display and the rest are already bagged, boxes unopened, and are ready for purchase behind the counter when you check out. They also had a giant basket of the free votives at the counter but only offered 3 varieties. We got the chocolate cake one.  When the gate opened there was only a couple who "ran" to the table and just started grabbing one of each piece. The rest of us casually walked in, browsed and took our respective pieces that each wanted. 

As in years past the workers had a theme and were dressed up. This year was Ninja Turtles. lol They had a coloring contest for the kids and refreshments. 

There was no hourly give aways this year which didn't bother me. I never stuck around for more than an hour anyway. Truth be told, we were in there for 45 minutes tops today because the quantities were so limited there was only about a dozen Boneys remaining on the display. This was after they were restocking from the back.

All in all it was another good year for me and the girls. We got what we were after and I was happy. The wife was happy because she got the candy dish. I was a bit disappointed in the Spellbound witch collection but wasn't really hunting for anything from that any way. Oh, when I checked out and handed my 20 off 25 coupon the girl at the register said, "Oh! You were one of the lucky ones." So maybe these weren't sent to everyone?


Here's a pic of my girls showing our haul from this morning.


----------



## Lucy08

CCdalek said:


> I got back about an hour ago from my store, I was actually the first one there (Even though I was about 5 minutes late), so I saw their whole selection. From what I saw my store had pretty much everything, but the first two things to go were the Baby Boney in the high chair (I bought one and the next lady to come in bought the last). I did also take pictures of both the front and back of their display, so I will upload those later. The ones I bought were the Baby, Bone Tired Cat, Football Player, Taxi, and the Candy Dish with the $10.00 deal. Since I was the first one at the store I got the benefit of picking the best of the stock, which I found fun.



I had a very similar experience. Gt there at 9:30, when they opened at 10 we were the only ones there. People who came in after me didn't even look at Halloween. I was really able to take my time and pick the best pieces. The employees all had on orange shirts and Halloween garland around their necks to look like scarves. They had candy, mini cupcakes, snack sized chips, and juice for the kidlets. Manager noticed my kids didn't take a juice so she made them take one home with them. 

Only weirdness I had was my $5 voucher wouldn't work. It said it was invalid and ended up locking up the register. She re wrong everything g I just out my candy dish in for $5 instead of $10.


----------



## The Shape of Fear

Hey guys...I'm up in Canada, and things didn't seem as busy here as they are for you guys....

Managed to grab a few pieces today...I only grabbed the candy dish from the actual bonny`s collection.....but grabbed a couple other pieces, including the ghastly treats candle which is new up here this year...the manager told me that they didn't get all the same stock as the states did...no haunted house pieces...but some good stuff


----------



## Shadowbat

Our store only had 2 of the witches boots. A lot were upset over that as the first 2 people in the door grabbed them. The rest of the non Boney items were easy pickins'.


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Thanks! I love the Spellbound stuff. I got the witch hand but did not get the boots. I also skipped the hat jar topper at the store. I will be keeping an eye out for a restock of those. I also live in a area with about 10 Yankee Candles so I will check other stores too.


----------



## Lucy08

There is a candy dish up on ebay for $64. Look closely you can see they took the pic while in the store.....


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Anyone else wish Dawn of the Dead had an orange bow? When I look at her from a distance it looks like she has Mickey Mouse ears on!


----------



## HallieLaVeau

I think I have a Boney Bunch hangover. I got little sleep last night and then up bright early to stand in line. I was second so I managed to get everything I wanted. Thank goodness YC gave me doughnuts for a sugar rush.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Hellno Kitty said:


> Anyone else wish Dawn of the Dead had an orange bow? When I look at her from a distance it looks like she has Mickey Mouse ears on!


I was thinking the same thing! Would definitely cut the rodent effect


----------



## witchy poo

I got the Dig In candy dish and the lid does not even come close to fitting right. It was in a box so I did not look at it till I got home and the store is 45 min away. Has anyone else have this problem?


----------



## KineticKate

My store had no line (except me, haha) until 9:45. I made some new friends and forwarded the coupon to all in line. Grabbed everything I wanted, added the witch hat and the cat vent sticks for my mom and asked about coupons. They didn't believe us, but then they checked on it and realized all was well. They let us use two each, so with my friend I used three and she used one. Got Dawn, Graves Dug, Bonesy, Boney Cat (whiskers?), B&C, the candy jar, and the fisherman. Decided against the bird plane only because of the quality in the store vs. price. Really trying to not snatch up Pet Cemetery when it comes around again until September (when you get paid once a month and it's August 2nd...well, life gets rough). Glad you all had a mostly good experience! Our party was sad too, but then an employee came in in a full witch costume so that was good!


----------



## boobird

My boney day was actually pretty nice! I was 3rd in line, with people who were in line with me last year. Gave them info on the coupon - they had no idea. The employees were dressed as cats, and put out cupcakes and candy! When doors opened, people walked in with a purpose, but no pushing or rude behavior. I got a ghostly treats votive with my purchase, and was able to use my coupon. The employee was surprised to see it, but took it and was super nice. Plenty of candy dishes at my store, but quality varied. I posed pics of my haul below! Love the illumalid because it matches with my 2010 skeleton crew. Keeping my display small this year, with only my favorite pieces. So excited to see pics from everyone's day! Glad it was not the boney disaster we were anticipating


----------



## boobird

Shadowbat said:


> Our fourth year going to the preview party and this year was so different. We got there at 9:45 and there was about 20 people waiting for them to raise the gates. People were all chatting about how they don't know what the selection consisted of and how they've heard how limited the quantities are. One woman was asking if it was bad to tell each other what they wanted so that not one person would snatch up quantities of certain pieces. A couple people shared their hunted items while some others just remained tight lipped and gave looks. When the one worker came to the gate she announced that quantities were limited and that if anyone wanted something that they couldn't get their hands on in the store to let them know and they would order it online for them and have it shipped to their home free of charge. They also announced that they have only 1 of the candy dishes on display and the rest are already bagged, boxes unopened, and are ready for purchase behind the counter when you check out. They also had a giant basket of the free votives at the counter but only offered 3 varieties. We got the chocolate cake one.  When the gate opened there was only a couple who "ran" to the table and just started grabbing one of each piece. The rest of us casually walked in, browsed and took our respective pieces that each wanted.
> 
> As in years past the workers had a theme and were dressed up. This year was Ninja Turtles. lol They had a coloring contest for the kids and refreshments.
> 
> There was no hourly give aways this year which didn't bother me. I never stuck around for more than an hour anyway. Truth be told, we were in there for 45 minutes tops today because the quantities were so limited there was only about a dozen Boneys remaining on the display. This was after they were restocking from the back.
> 
> All in all it was another good year for me and the girls. We got what we were after and I was happy. The wife was happy because she got the candy dish. I was a bit disappointed in the Spellbound witch collection but wasn't really hunting for anything from that any way. Oh, when I checked out and handed my 20 off 25 coupon the girl at the register said, "Oh! You were one of the lucky ones." So maybe these weren't sent to everyone?
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my girls showing our haul from this morning.


Your girls are adorable! Love the haul - great minds think alike


----------



## Lucy08

witchy poo said:


> I got the Dig In candy dish and the lid does not even come close to fitting right. It was in a box so I did not look at it till I got home and the store is 45 min away. Has anyone else have this problem?


Mine does fit, but for sure does not all line up quite right. The quality is horrendous!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

I've been MIA most of this thread(  ) but I did want to post pics from my boney bunch preview party at the williamsburg flagship store..they had bunches of everything..I did notice I didn't recall seeing the raven after I left..I unsubscribed a while back from yankee emails due to too many emails and forgot to sign back up in time for the boneys...after a week and a half of waiting to get emails again I sent an email to customer service this morning asking for a coupon ..and got it..got to the store 2 hours after opening...so nerve racking !and then one employee told me I could use my paper coupon on both of my transactions..got to the counter and couldn't so their went most of my boneys... Didn't realize my pics were blurry too..sorry!


----------



## boobird

Halloeve55 said:


> I've been MIA most of this thread(  ) but I did want to post pics from my boney bunch preview party at the williamsburg flagship store..they had bunches of everything..I did notice I didn't recall seeing the raven after I left..I unsubscribed a while back from yankee emails due to too many emails and forgot to sign back up in time for the boneys...after a week and a half of waiting to get emails again I sent an email to customer service this morning asking for a coupon ..and got it..got to the store 2 hours after opening...so nerve racking !and then one employee told me I could use my paper coupon on both of my transactions..got to the counter and couldn't so their went most of my boneys... Didn't realize my pics were blurry too..sorry!


Wow - looks amazing!!! I will have to make it down sometime!! Great pics - thanks!!


----------



## boobird

The Shape of Fear said:


> Hey guys...I'm up in Canada, and things didn't seem as busy here as they are for you guys....
> 
> Managed to grab a few pieces today...I only grabbed the candy dish from the actual bonny`s collection.....but grabbed a couple other pieces, including the ghastly treats candle which is new up here this year...the manager told me that they didn't get all the same stock as the states did...no haunted house pieces...but some good stuff


Love the shade and ghostly treats together! Great stuff!


----------



## Lucy08

boobird said:


> My boney day was actually pretty nice! I was 3rd in line, with people who were in line with me last year. Gave them info on the coupon - they had no idea. The employees were dressed as cats, and put out cupcakes and candy! When doors opened, people walked in with a purpose, but no pushing or rude behavior. I got a ghostly treats votive with my purchase, and was able to use my coupon. The employee was surprised to see it, but took it and was super nice. Plenty of candy dishes at my store, but quality varied. I posed pics of my haul below! Love the illumalid because it matches with my 2010 skeleton crew. Keeping my display small this year, with only my favorite pieces. So excited to see pics from everyone's day! Glad it was not the boney disaster we were anticipating
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206233
> 
> View attachment 206234
> 
> View attachment 206236
> 
> View attachment 206237


LOVE the white skull by your fireplace. Where did you get him???


----------



## boobird

Lucy08 said:


> LOVE the white skull by your fireplace. Where did you get him???


My boyfriend's mom gave him to me (us)! She claims she made him in a pottery class....we have our doubts  Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucy08

Halloeve55 said:


> I've been MIA most of this thread(  ) but I did want to post pics from my boney bunch preview party at the williamsburg flagship store..they had bunches of everything..I did notice I didn't recall seeing the raven after I left..I unsubscribed a while back from yankee emails due to too many emails and forgot to sign back up in time for the boneys...after a week and a half of waiting to get emails again I sent an email to customer service this morning asking for a coupon ..and got it..got to the store 2 hours after opening...so nerve racking !and then one employee told me I could use my paper coupon on both of my transactions..got to the counter and couldn't so their went most of my boneys... Didn't realize my pics were blurry too..sorry!
> View attachment 206229
> View attachment 206230
> View attachment 206231
> View attachment 206232
> View attachment 206235
> View attachment 206238


Sorry to hear you could use your coupons. That's just not right!!!! Thanks for the pictures, we are going to be in Williamsburg next week and are stopping at that store. I'm still on the fence on the tart burner (too pricey!) but would love to see it person. Hope they still have some next week!


----------



## Halloeve55




----------



## maxthedog

Crazy day at our store..we got there around 9:30 and they were already open so got nervous. Walked in, nobody was in the store so we got to look through all of the pieces and pick what we wanted. Ended up getting a majority..passed on the bird , taxi, eye phone, dying to see you and cat...wished a few of them were bigger but thats ok..Still don't think the quality is where it was but it is what it is and we had fun and got a bunch. Got the boot. By 10am when store should open it was a mad house and the cashier had left our bags on the counter while we looked a little more, and someone actually took one and walked out!. Fortunately the store had 1 left each of what was stolen, and the manager took care of giving them to us. Used a few coupons..they didn't even know one was out. Overall, good day I'll share pics this weekend


----------



## Halloeve55

boobird said:


> Wow - looks amazing!!! I will have to make it down sometime!! Great pics - thanks!!


thank you&youre welcome 



Lucy08 said:


> Sorry to hear you could use your coupons. That's just not right!!!! Thanks for the pictures, we are going to be in Williamsburg next week and are stopping at that store. I'm still on the fence on the tart burner (too pricey!) but would love to see it person. Hope they still have some next week!


I was able to use my coupon for my first and only transaction..lol..I put away 3 boneys I planned on getting there until I saw they had the tart burner...I wasn't planning on buying online because it is pricey but once I saw it in person I wanted it...so the burner was my only purchase


----------



## Lucy08

Halloeve55 said:


> thank you&youre welcome
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to use my coupon for my first and only transaction..lol..I put away 3 boneys I planned on getting there until I saw they had the tart burner...I wasn't planning on buying online because it is pricey but once I saw it in person I wanted it...so the burner was my only purchase


I have a feeling once I see it I may need it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Madjoodie said:


> Wow, WWW, you sure had a major case of Boney buying fever! I limited myself to only 3 online orders (so far), and I also was able to use the same coupon code on each.
> 
> Off to the store soon to do some more shopping. Can't wait to see some of these in person, which will likely be bad for my wallet!


Mad, i abhor the mall...and this weekend i am in the wilds of maine with my family and with no YC even near . I love online shopping. At least I know they ar eon the way now.


----------



## witchyone

maxthedog said:


> Crazy day at our store..we got there around 9:30 and they were already open so got nervous. Walked in, nobody was in the store so we got to look through all of the pieces and pick what we wanted. Ended up getting a majority..passed on the bird , taxi, eye phone, dying to see you and cat...wished a few of them were bigger but thats ok..Still don't think the quality is where it was but it is what it is and we had fun and got a bunch. Got the boot. By 10am when store should open it was a mad house and the cashier had left our bags on the counter while we looked a little more, and someone actually took one and walked out!. Fortunately the store had 1 left each of what was stolen, and the manager took care of giving them to us. Used a few coupons..they didn't even know one was out. Overall, good day I'll share pics this weekend


I can't believe someone stole one of your bags! That's just awful. I'm glad the manager took care of you!


----------



## myerman82

Since I was rushing to run errands earlier I thought I would post a little more about the preview party today. The mood at my store was different than past years. You could really tell the employees were over it already and really didn't care too much. Once I grabbed the only Eye See You boney another person asked if they had another and the manager just said no and walked in the back room. She didn't even offer to order it for them. I'm guessing she didn't even care to bother. She seemed like she had enough already and you could tell she went through some pretty intense Halloween training this year. LOL She even rolled her eyes at me when she told me there were some online exclusives and I said I already ordered them last night. I'm sure this was meant as a joke but she told me that I was a traitor and that she was not going to give me special treatment anymore. (what special treatment LOL) I explained that I heard last year that any online exclusives did not count towards the store and they do not get the credit for it. She said the store always gets the credit so I have no clue if she doesn't know or my friend didn't know. However, I will order the Pet Cemetery from the store if that's the case. I was to keep myself on her good side. LOL
My friend did not work the Preview Party today. Instead I was stuck being ranged up by my enemy. LOL She was not nice and you could tell she was biting her tongue the entire time. (I have no clue if it's something against me or she is like that with everyone) She was getting frantic after my 3rd order and started waving her hands in the air and having a fit. On my last order I realized I didn't need to get a votive since bird boney was $29.99 and I was already over the $45. I asked politely if I could take the votive off and she gave me a fit about it being too late for that. I calmly said it was fine and that I could find use for the votive anyway. Again she kind of took it as I was attacking her. I was trying my best to be nice to her today. When I was all done with my 4 orders I asked if I could please get the free votive they advertised today. (Hey I'm ENTITLED to it) I didn't expect 4 votives, just one for my purchase. They showed me the fall votives and the manager told the lady to just damage out the votive and give it to me. She went insane as if she had it with me. I even tried to calm her down and read off the numbers on the votive to her. Maybe I should have just forgot about it but for the price I paid that little freebee was nice. 
I haven't gone through my Boney Bunches yet but I should. I always try to make sure they gave me everything I bought and nothing got damaged on the way home. I really think that next year they should just wait until September if having a preview party is going to cause so much headache for everyone. I'm glad I got everything I wanted but it seems like I been through hell and back just to get it. LOL


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Is there a link for printable in-store coupons good for today? I have to run and don't have time to read all the new messages. Thanks!


----------



## Halloeve55

Here's up close pictures of the tart warmer..I got this instead of the school bus..I wasn't impressed with the paint job of the bus..but I loveeeee this tart warmer...I also put it next to the graveyard jar holder for size comparison..and if the pictures are sideways..sorry..oh my phone


----------



## grandma lise

My day went extremely well with only one glitch...couldn't find my keys, so used our spare set!

Got to the store, perhaps three minutes before opening. Two were waiting. In talking with one of the two ladies, it was immediately evident that she's "one of us" and gave me some GREAT decorating ideas, but I don't want to steal her thunder. Hoping, hoping she joins us here, and posts pictures of her displays. Told her about the forum but forgot to tell her specifically about this topic. 

Totally forgot to grab the witches boots when we walked in. They only had one but it was still there when I finished so grabbed it...whew!

Our store DID accept the $20 off $45, SAVE2 coupon, and tripled it. Brought my husband along so we were able to get everything we wanted today with coupons. Yay! Great manager (who clearly is well supported by her district manager). Staff dressed up as cats, handed out candy, and as always were professional, friendly, and so-o-o helpful. 

Got all three online exclusives with you all in the wee early morning hours - (Pet Cemetary, Ghoul Bus, and Wake the Dead). Boney Bandit, thanks leaking the pictures and for posting the individual links last night! And for those who posted instructions how to get the coupon or posted an image of the coupon itself, a BIG thanks to you too! 

From the Boney Bunch collection, I got...

Graves Dug While You Wait
Dawn of the Dead - (Initially, I wanted an orange bow, but decided I like the mood of the black so much better.)
Bonesy (ordered from store)
Baby Highchair
Fish and Boat
Dead End Zone (ordered from store)
Drop Dead Gorgeous
Bird Plane - (Had to have a flying Boney!)
Boney and Clyde
Taxi Cab - (SpookyWolf, I also love the coffin thrown in with the luggage in the trunk!)
Dig In 

Our store did not receive its entire shipment, and only two to four of each piece. That's the only reason I wasn't able to get a few of the pieces I wanted. 

From the Spellbound collection, I got...

Witch Jar Holder - (The green glass is molded with an interesting pattern that you can't see in the online picture; I'll try to get a good picture to post here)
Flying Bats Tea Light Holder - (This is one of my FAVORITE background pieces for this year. There's two layers of tree, a separate front and back piece, and the bats are detailed at glittered. I'm going to replace the glass with gold tea light holders)
Witches Boots Jar Holder - (I think this would make a nice bouquet holder)

Thinking hard about ordering more from the Spellbound collection...

Jar Shade with crackled glass - (Features silhouettes of houses, and witches walking on a board walk) 
Colored Bottles with Labels Trio - (I like that they aren't on a tray this year so they can be clustered in the manner of my choosing!)
Witch's Hand Jar Holder
Owl in Tree Jar Holder - (purple glass)

Great day for me as a customer but not for the stores. I don't understand Yankee Candle Corporate's strategy this year at all. They know that serious collectors begin buying in early August, yet they neither released product information or coupons prior to the party. No pictures or coupons leads to no customers, and it showed big time today. Most customers aren't as savvy as us.

Last night I made a decision to only purchase today if there were coupons. I hoped for better quality this year, but was very disappointed. While I saw no loose flocking this year, hand painted details, here at least, was every bit as bad as last year. There were only two Bird Planes and on one the propeller was badly bent. 

Had it not been for the "insider information" posted here and on Boney Bunch Love over the last few weeks, I don't know how I would have held up. You all are the best!

Hoping that Jarden will listen to the negative feedback they've gotten over the last week, today too, and make our experience more "customer friendly" next year. Shopping is supposed to be FUN. This year felt like I was dealing with one of those controlling, micromanaging employers from hell. 

All that said, from a DESIGN perspective, this is one of the best years I've experienced at Yankee Candle in years, comparable to 2008 and 2011. I hope Mark Cook continues to work with Yankee Candle for a long time to come. Don't know who designed the Spellbound collection, but kudos to them too. I don't recall buying so many non-Boney Bunch pieces on the day of release! 

Fun day! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Bought all BB on my list with coupons & gift cards in store & online.
Came home & mowed grass, now I'm bone tired, ah sleep!


----------



## Kriscourter

day went well. let me use coupons but only 3 and to hide and go to a specific associate to ring me up and not tell anyone. hmmm anyone... also almot missed out on baby, was hidden under shelves and behind jars. i surprised myself with smarts and didnt worry and went right to register and asked for one in back rooom. had. the boney and clyde i had was little chipped i asked if could switch with behind counter ones they cant sell.. they did. on a candle note wow they have no smell burning votives from bunmping up orders and right next to it and cant smell . i got bird which so soo on only so that i can spend money withouit using a coupon in order to get dish. promo plus promo for it was told . so used that and so did that and plug in. too funny lady said to get one and i said just get whatever u got so can ring me up and get line going haha . got home and wondered why 20 over budget saw forgot to do that promo on one so drove all way back and girl actually remembered me and said she felt ll bad cause when i left she thought to herself that she forgot one to do hahaha. so 2 hours later and empty store bone white, football, bone tired left


----------



## grandma lise

Can someone share the $10 off $25 coupon or code? I missed it and could really use it now!

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

I'm here!! I'm all settled into my creepy sure so I literally have all night to chat plus I have cell service!! 

Our haul 








This has pieces from the outlet and the store. It also includes my eBay Santas that I got for $10!!

Okay I'm SO mad I didn't order in the AM. I knew I should have trusted my gut. I needed the cemetery and the bus. Of course they're all sold out. I did get frank and a few others. I also got my spellbound candle shade. 
Spellbound-WOW. those pieces are amazing! I hope to go back in store and get the hat. The boots are gone. 

The new candle smells fabulous! 

The bird plane is mine!! Should have gotten DDG. I got Dawn though 

They made a few mistakes on our order. The candy dish rang up full price and we wanted 2. I called the store and they refunded $5 and are holding a candy dish. My baby was chipped . They're holding one if those too. 

I went to dollar tree and bought 2 more pumpkins because I'm insane.


----------



## weenbaby

I have doubles because my mom bought my stuff too. Starting my new job has left me short nk cash so I owe her big. Probably ~$200.

The spellbound cauldron online is fantabulous. I NEED one. Tarts are my thing.


----------



## Kriscourter

cats214 for 20 of 45 scroll back and 10 off 25 is up . dont think that far back


----------



## myerman82

Right now I am literally out of space. I have Boney Bunches in bags still and boxes of Funkos that I don't know where to store yet. I need to start re-arranging things ASAP. Someone posted a few pages back that Ghostly Treats has no scent at all. I hope that isn't true since that was the only scent I bought it votives. I would really like to go back to Yankee Candle later and see what they have left. It was all business this morning when I dashed for my Boney Bunches and ran out. I did not get a chance to look at anything else. 
Am I the only one who does not let the associates take my Boney Bunches to the counter. LOL I figure she will trip or fall on the way to the counter or forget who's pile she put them in. I took all my Boney Bunches to the counter myself. One I inspect which pieces I want, no one else is allowed to touch them unless they are ringing me up.


----------



## Kriscourter

ours was so strict about one only for dish. it is huge!!! i ellbound collection didnt get to see in person but looking at it online i loving the tree and the circular things so tired cant remember names of non boney haha


----------



## pumpkinking30

My shopping trip went really well. There were several already people there by the time I got to the store. The person that answered the phone at the store the other day said that they were not opening until 10am (in the past, they've opened earlier), however, when we pulled up at 9:58, the doors were already open and people were already coming out with bags. I was worried that I might have missed the candy dish since there were already a lot of people in the store, but they had plenty behind the register (probably at least 20 more after I got mine). A lot of the pieces were already sold out, but I purchased most of my items online, leaving the ones that I didn't figure would go quickly for the shop. This way, I had left myself a stress-free shopping experience. The only thing that I missed out on was the Witch's boots jar holder (which I am now on the waitlist for). 

The party itself was a little less festive than last year's event. Last year they had brought in Chick-fil-A to do promotional games and had a big counter of drinks and snacks. The workers had dressed in costumes, and really been into the mood. This year, only one of the workers had dressed for the event, but everyone was friendly and helpful. They had a small tray of snacks and punch in the back, but you couldn't get to it past the checkout line. Overall, I had a great experience this time, but it didn't feel as much like an event as just a shopping trip. I don't know if YC had instructed them to scale down the celebration or if this was the store's choice, but hopefully they will bring it back up a notch next year.


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> I passed on Boney and Clyde, saw the same exact thing you did. The one at my store was covered in weird dimples. The paint job was terrible!! I don't think there was a huge improvement over last year. Some improvement, yes. But not for the prices! The girl who checked me out ended up opening 6 candy dishes for me so we could find one that looked good. Looked like a preschooler did the lettering.


I think the dimples are suppose to be bullet holes.


----------



## myerman82

The manager told me while I was waiting in line that she had a ton of calls on what time the store was opening. She said that she expected a line. Just the normal people were there when the gate went up. I'm guess one of the stores nearby opened earlier and everyone flocked to that store instead. My nephew was very behaved but now wants to play with all the Boney Bunches. LOL


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I just really want to acknowledge how gracious and accommodating you were with that Yankee Candle sales associate who is always so difficult. Glad you were able to enjoy the day. And I also am very particular as to how my pieces are handled. Today I brought a box and bubble wrap so I could pack my purchases for the trip home. (This is the second or third year I've done this!)

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

SkippyBones95 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Would definitely cut the rodent effect


Disney inspired Boneys....maybe Dawn is the next piece after Bone White?!? 

There were a few color choices I didn't love. The chalices for the wedding couple seemed to blend in too much, and the color of the baby and high chair too. Wasn't sure I loved the orange glass right by DDG's hair either. Not that this stopped me from buying any of the pieces mentioned!


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Disney inspired Boneys....maybe Dawn is the next piece after Bone White?!?
> 
> There were a few color choices I didn't love. The chalices for the wedding couple seemed to blend in too much, and the color of the baby and high chair too. Wasn't sure I loved the orange glass right by DDG's hair either. Not that this stopped me from buying any of the pieces mentioned!


Madjoodie, do you think they changed the dress color of the Wedding Couple this year? 

I don't remember it being so white in previous years. Does anyone have an older piece to compare?

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

boobird said:


> Love the shade and ghostly treats together! Great stuff!


Ditto from me. Just wish I had liked the smell of ghostly treats, and I'd be all over this set-up!


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> Crazy day at our store..we got there around 9:30 and they were already open so got nervous. Walked in, nobody was in the store so we got to look through all of the pieces and pick what we wanted. Ended up getting a majority..passed on the bird , taxi, eye phone, dying to see you and cat...wished a few of them were bigger but thats ok..Still don't think the quality is where it was but it is what it is and we had fun and got a bunch. Got the boot. By 10am when store should open it was a mad house and the cashier had left our bags on the counter while we looked a little more, and someone actually took one and walked out!. Fortunately the store had 1 left each of what was stolen, and the manager took care of giving them to us. Used a few coupons..they didn't even know one was out. Overall, good day I'll share pics this weekend


Wow, a Boney Bandit in a really bad way. Perhaps someone accidentally grabbed an extra bag when taking their stuff...otherwise just seems so wrong. . Glad at least you were able to get the missing pieces again. My store had so little stock.


----------



## SalemWitch

Kriscourter said:


> cats214 for 20 of 45 scroll back and 10 off 25 is up . dont think that far back


SAVE3 is the code for 10 off 25


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I just really want to acknowledge how gracious and accommodating you were with that Yankee Candle sales associate who is always so difficult. Glad you were able to enjoy the day. And I also am very particular as to how my pieces are handled. Today I brought a box and bubble wrap so I could pack my purchases for the trip home. (This is the second or third year I've done this!)
> 
> Lisa


Thank you  I may joke around about my encounters with her but I always remain professional and polite when I have to deal with her. I'm in the process of unpacking and I am going over each piece to make sure I did not miss any cracks or really bad paint jobs. So far so good but I only inspected two pieces. In the past Last Call was chipped and was sold out so I had to deal with keeping that piece. Last year Bride of Frankenstein was chipped and I was able to exchange it even though I have yet to come across a piece that I am completely happy with. 
My only gripe with the pieces that have black sections is that they should make sure they cover the entire piece before glazing. A lot of pieces have white and blue blotch sections where they got sloppy. I say the quality this year is on par with last year but not much better. Overalls I am happy and can't wait to get to IKEA and purchase more cases for my new pieces.


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone! I am just checking in and wanted to say hi to all my friends! I hope you have been having a wonderful Boney Day! Just catching up now....


----------



## Madjoodie

Halloeve55 said:


> Here's up close pictures of the tart warmer..I got this instead of the school bus..I wasn't impressed with the paint job of the bus..but I loveeeee this tart warmer...I also put it next to the graveyard jar holder for size comparison..and if the pictures are sideways..sorry..oh my phone
> 
> Thanks Hallo for the side by side pics. I caved and bought the tart warmer online last night, and am happy to see how nice these pieces look together.


----------



## myerman82

I'm not crazy about witch pieces but I did pick up a purple tea light holder with a witches design on it.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1323169
I actually like this piece a lot and can't wait to lit a votive in it.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Since I was rushing to run errands earlier I thought I would post a little more about the preview party today. The mood at my store was different than past years. You could really tell the employees were over it already and really didn't care too much. Once I grabbed the only Eye See You boney another person asked if they had another and the manager just said no and walked in the back room. She didn't even offer to order it for them. I'm guessing she didn't even care to bother. She seemed like she had enough already and you could tell she went through some pretty intense Halloween training this year. LOL She even rolled her eyes at me when she told me there were some online exclusives and I said I already ordered them last night. I'm sure this was meant as a joke but she told me that I was a traitor and that she was not going to give me special treatment anymore. (what special treatment LOL) I explained that I heard last year that any online exclusives did not count towards the store and they do not get the credit for it. She said the store always gets the credit so I have no clue if she doesn't know or my friend didn't know. However, I will order the Pet Cemetery from the store if that's the case. I was to keep myself on her good side. LOL
> My friend did not work the Preview Party today. Instead I was stuck being ranged up by my enemy. LOL She was not nice and you could tell she was biting her tongue the entire time. (I have no clue if it's something against me or she is like that with everyone) She was getting frantic after my 3rd order and started waving her hands in the air and having a fit. On my last order I realized I didn't need to get a votive since bird boney was $29.99 and I was already over the $45. I asked politely if I could take the votive off and she gave me a fit about it being too late for that. I calmly said it was fine and that I could find use for the votive anyway. Again she kind of took it as I was attacking her. I was trying my best to be nice to her today. When I was all done with my 4 orders I asked if I could please get the free votive they advertised today. (Hey I'm ENTITLED to it) I didn't expect 4 votives, just one for my purchase. They showed me the fall votives and the manager told the lady to just damage out the votive and give it to me. She went insane as if she had it with me. I even tried to calm her down and read off the numbers on the votive to her. Maybe I should have just forgot about it but for the price I paid that little freebee was nice.
> I haven't gone through my Boney Bunches yet but I should. I always try to make sure they gave me everything I bought and nothing got damaged on the way home. I really think that next year they should just wait until September if having a preview party is going to cause so much headache for everyone. I'm glad I got everything I wanted but it seems like I been through hell and back just to get it. LOL


Omg what a terrible experience! All the employees at my store were so into it and they all dressed up as wizard of oz and were so excited for me when I showed them the 20 off coupon because they didn't know about it. They were all so sweet and friendly it would have been such a downer to be treated like you were. I'm so sorry it was like that, it's supposed to be fun!


----------



## myerman82

Anyone who is interested in the Halloween pumpkin home accents jack-o-lanterns should check out Gordmans if you have one nearby. I was there today and they had them there, almost identical for only $3.99 compare to $9.99 from Yankee Candle.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

If there are any peeps that grew up in the 90s, ghostly treats smells just like crayolas toasted marshmallow scented marker of our childhood lol! I used to snuff that marker it was my faaaav. Now I can snuff the candle hehe


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Madjoodie, do you think they changed the dress color of the Wedding Couple this year?
> 
> I don't remember it being so white in previous years. Does anyone have an older piece to compare?
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa,

I had that same reaction seeing the piece online last night. In store, one piece seemed really stark white. Two others (one of which i grabbed) seemed more like the traditional ivory we've seen (or perhaps it is "bone" colored?). I haven't pulled out any of my older pieces to compare...a major project given my love for all holidays!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Omg what a terrible experience! All the employees at my store were so into it and they all dressed up as wizard of oz and were so excited for me when I showed them the 20 off coupon because they didn't know about it. They were all so sweet and friendly it would have been such a downer to be treated like you were. I'm so sorry it was like that, it's supposed to be fun!


This year I am cutting them some slack because of the way Yankee candle treated this release. You can tell they just wanted to get this over with and move on. The manager told me that the new CEO is extremely nice and she thinks next year will be much different. We can hope, right? By the way, could the website look any more plain? Hopefully within the next month they give it a more Halloween feeling. Why is it so bad to acknowledge Halloween these days?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

You can get blood dripping tapers from at home/gardenridge for $2 each instead of the expensive yankee ones.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> This year I am cutting them some slack because of the way Yankee candle treated this release. You can tell they just wanted to get this over with and move on. The manager told me that the new CEO is extremely nice and she thinks next year will be much different. We can hope, right? By the way, could the website look any more plain? Hopefully within the next month they give it a more Halloween feeling. Why is it so bad to acknowledge Halloween these days?


I thought it was sad too, just one tiny boney bunch box on the left! They should have pimped out their site with boneys to enhance the experience. Also someone mentioned one year they even had spooky music playing. I think yankee needs to take the boney out of their butts and lighten up lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Madjoodie said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's up close pictures of the tart warmer..I got this instead of the school bus..I wasn't impressed with the paint job of the bus..but I loveeeee this tart warmer...I also put it next to the graveyard jar holder for size comparison..and if the pictures are sideways..sorry..oh my phone
> 
> Thanks Hallo for the side by side pics. I caved and bought the tart warmer online last night, and am happy to see how nice these pieces look together.
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome! It's a very nice piece..very detailed and just awesome..glad I didn't pay full price though because to me it's not big enough to charge 59.99!
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Ashley said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any peeps that grew up in the 90s, ghostly treats smells just like crayolas toasted marshmallow scented marker of our childhood lol! I used to snuff that marker it was my faaaav. Now I can snuff the candle hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does smell like that! The tart of it has filled my house..it's so yummy!
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma lise

Picture from the Spellbound collection - (note the pattern in the glass)..









Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Picture from the Spellbound collection - (note the pattern in the glass)..
> 
> View attachment 206273
> 
> 
> Lisa


I love that Lisa! I hope you had a good experience!


----------



## grandma lise

Redsea, did you buy online or at the store? How did it go for you this year?

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I thought it was sad too, just one tiny boney bunch box on the left! They should have pimped out their site with boneys to enhance the experience. Also someone mentioned one year they even had spooky music playing. I think yankee needs to take the boney out of their butts and lighten up lol


Yes, that was me that mentioned it. I believe it was 2009 when they added spooky music to the website. I miss those days because every year they seem to just add the Halloween collection to the website and call it a day.


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Redsea, did you buy online or at the store? How did it go for you this year?
> 
> Lisa


I did both this year and it went well!


----------



## weenbaby

Forgot to mention my mom threw down and got the house. It's cute but I wish the boney on front was 3d and not flat.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

I think we should have a moment of silence for all the poor store managers and employees (even the grumpy, crazy ones....maybe) who spent weeks trying to answer our questions in the least disappointing way possible, not being able to advertise for a weekend that should have been a big money-maker, most likely selling out of their stock at the very beginning, and are now having to answer people's questions about why there was a preview party in stores when all the stock is gone and has to be ordered online.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Look similar to our hat jar topper - on Grandin Road


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Halloeve55 said:


> I've been MIA most of this thread(  ) but I did want to post pics from my boney bunch preview party at the williamsburg flagship store..they had bunches of everything..I did notice I didn't recall seeing the raven after I left..I unsubscribed a while back from yankee emails due to too many emails and forgot to sign back up in time for the boneys...after a week and a half of waiting to get emails again I sent an email to customer service this morning asking for a coupon ..and got it..got to the store 2 hours after opening...so nerve racking !and then one employee told me I could use my paper coupon on both of my transactions..got to the counter and couldn't so their went most of my boneys... Didn't realize my pics were blurry too..sorry!


I must have just missed you cause I was there around 11am! Sorry to hear about the coupon, everyone was super nice expect the snarky cashier when I said I had a coupon. I guess since she knew about the coupon that maybe they had seen a few already and were a bit over it. I am glad of how great the store looked, more than I was expecting, but it did seem strange just _how much_ stock they had. Pretty sure they are going to have a lot of stuff to put back into boxes tonight...


----------



## Halloeve55

Did anybody have drawings for a prize at your store? mine didn't have one this year..I was disappointed...I actually won a boney head tart warmer last year at my store(never won any drawing before in my life and my first win was a boney..best ever!)....and the advertising this year was poor as a flocked up boney


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

http://m.grandinroad.com/products/6...-pedestal-clock~halloween-haven~indoor-decor~


----------



## grandma lise

BellaLaGhostlyI love that. Headin' over to GrandinRoad now...

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

jess-jess-5556 said:


> I must have just missed you cause I was there around 11am! Sorry to hear about the coupon, everyone was super nice expect the snarky cashier when I said I had a coupon. I guess since she knew about the coupon that maybe they had seen a few already and were a bit over it. I am glad of how great the store looked, more than I was expecting, but it did seem strange just _how much_ stock they had. Pretty sure they are going to have a lot of stuff to put back into boxes tonight...


I got there at 12:15 ish and they were still bringing out stuff! I loved this years display but I hate how close they always put it by the door...my cashier was driving me nuts about my coupon as well as the other who came over to help...they asked what coupon I was trying to use twice...I wanted to say "I wanna purchase all these boneys with your b2g1 free candle coupon!"......which one do you think! They then got apologetic when they learned how far I live from there when they told me I could come back with another coupon...geez!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I just got home. I got to yc at 3pm. My mouth hit the ground. Never in all the years collecting have I gone in at that time and they look fully stocked. The manager was in a foul mood to put it lightly. The store customer wise was empty. The only things that sold out were the black witches shoes. Did anyone else catch if you went to the store there was no tax? I was ticked I ordered online. They had 10 of the "rare" candy dishes. They had 2 or more of everything left. They really really ticked some people off. Loved the hand and the candy dish.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Stands 25" tall! Is pricey though $69!!!! Wonder if they do coupons too.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Sorry, the tax free might have been a tn only thing


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> My day went extremely well with only one glitch...couldn't find my keys, so used our spare set!
> 
> Got to the store, perhaps three minutes before opening. Two were waiting. In talking with one of the two ladies, it was immediately evident that she's "one of us" and gave me some GREAT decorating ideas, but I don't want to steal her thunder. Hoping, hoping she joins us here, and posts pictures of her displays. Told her about the forum but forgot to tell her specifically about this topic.
> 
> Totally forgot to grab the witches boots when we walked in. They only had one but it was still there when I finished so grabbed it...whew!
> 
> Our store DID accept the $20 off $45, SAVE2 coupon, and tripled it. Brought my husband along so we were able to get everything we wanted today with coupons. Yay! Great manager (who clearly is well supported by her district manager). Staff dressed up as cats, handed out candy, and as always were professional, friendly, and so-o-o helpful.
> 
> Got all three online exclusives with you all in the wee early morning hours - (Pet Cemetary, Ghoul Bus, and Wake the Dead). Boney Bandit, thanks leaking the pictures and for posting the individual links last night! And for those who posted instructions how to get the coupon or posted an image of the coupon itself, a BIG thanks to you too!
> 
> From the Boney Bunch collection, I got...
> 
> Graves Dug While You Wait
> Dawn of the Dead - (Initially, I wanted an orange bow, but decided I like the mood of the black so much better.)
> Bonesy (ordered from store)
> Baby Highchair
> Fish and Boat
> Dead End Zone (ordered from store)
> Drop Dead Gorgeous
> Bird Plane - (Had to have a flying Boney!)
> Boney and Clyde
> Taxi Cab - (SpookyWolf, I also love the coffin thrown in with the luggage in the trunk!)
> Dig In
> 
> Our store did not receive its entire shipment, and only two to four of each piece. That's the only reason I wasn't able to get a few of the pieces I wanted.
> 
> From the Spellbound collection, I got...
> 
> Witch Jar Holder - (The green glass is molded with an interesting pattern that you can't see in the online picture; I'll try to get a good picture to post here)
> Flying Bats Tea Light Holder - (This is one of my FAVORITE background pieces for this year. There's two layers of tree, a separate front and back piece, and the bats are detailed at glittered. I'm going to replace the glass with gold tea light holders)
> Witches Boots Jar Holder - (I think this would make a nice bouquet holder)
> 
> Thinking hard about ordering more from the Spellbound collection...
> 
> Jar Shade with crackled glass - (Features silhouettes of houses, and witches walking on a board walk)
> Colored Bottles with Labels Trio - (I like that they aren't on a tray this year so they can be clustered in the manner of my choosing!)
> Witch's Hand Jar Holder
> Owl in Tree Jar Holder - (purple glass)
> 
> Great day for me as a customer but not for the stores. I don't understand Yankee Candle Corporate's strategy this year at all. They know that serious collectors begin buying in early August, yet they neither released product information or coupons prior to the party. No pictures or coupons leads to no customers, and it showed big time today. Most customers aren't as savvy as us.
> 
> Last night I made a decision to only purchase today if there were coupons. I hoped for better quality this year, but was very disappointed. While I saw no loose flocking this year, hand painted details, here at least, was every bit as bad as last year. There were only two Bird Planes and on one the propeller was badly bent.
> 
> Had it not been for the "insider information" posted here and on Boney Bunch Love over the last few weeks, I don't know how I would have held up. You all are the best!
> 
> Hoping that Jarden will listen to the negative feedback they've gotten over the last week, today too, and make our experience more "customer friendly" next year. Shopping is supposed to be FUN. This year felt like I was dealing with one of those controlling, micromanaging employers from hell.
> 
> All that said, from a DESIGN perspective, this is one of the best years I've experienced at Yankee Candle in years, comparable to 2008 and 2011. I hope Mark Cook continues to work with Yankee Candle for a long time to come. Don't know who designed the Spellbound collection, but kudos to them too. I don't recall buying so many non-Boney Bunch pieces on the day of release!
> 
> Fun day!
> 
> Lisa


Sounds like fun, thanks for sharing Lisa!


----------



## grandma lise

Auntmeanne, I don't understand. Why were people "really really ticked...off"? 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Stands 25" tall! Is pricey though $69!!!! Wonder if they do coupons too.


BellaLaGhosty, I liked it a lot until I saw the price...[giggle]. The other concern I have is that the base doesn't look wide enough to be stable. 

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I think the dimples are suppose to be bullet holes.



I wondered, but they were all over the top of the one I saw and not the sides. It just looked like a meh paint job! It was cute but just didn't call to me!


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome back Halloeve55, we missed you around here! 

I'm enjoying hearing about everyone's experiences. Lisa, you always give such amazing details...love it! 

Somebody on here (think it was Boobird?) had a display on a small table with a "pick your poison" sign - that was awesome! Very creative! 

The people in my store were very sweet and helpful, but you could just tell they were frustrated. The mgr said she was up at midnight last night checking the YC store site against the inventory list because they got in so few pieces that she felt it was shorted. I could tell she was disappointed/worried by the lower sales (corp isn't helping the local stores with the way they chose to run the show this year.) I think I had the first $20 off coupon of the day when I was there, but they took it anyway, just seemed a little surprised. (Talk about no communication from headquarters!) It's just so sad to me that in YC's hurry to cater to the later in the season crowd, they're lessening the experience for the devoted fans and followers that collect on a regular basis and are making it so hard on the store staff. They're the ones on the front lines having to apologize and explain when they have no inventory to sell. But maybe with new mngmt we'll see some positive changes for next year (and please Lord, some better paint on the Boneys!)


----------



## Auntmeanne

I think it ticked a lot of collectors off the coupon was last minute. I had already decided I would not buy if there was no coupon. I know several old collector friends quit this year because of the coupon situation. It turned out ok in the end. It really sucked the coupon came out last night and for only 1 day. I think we should have had more time. The store did hand out new coupons 10 off 35.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

My story was under construction but they made it cute with a wizard of oz theme. Everyone was so sweet. There were quite a few people there before the doors opened. 






















My cat Ghost was thankful for the bag. Saved $60 with coupons thanks guys for the tips.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

My cat Ghost enjoying his new toy!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Elizabeth did u grab those boots


----------



## boneybabe13

Lucy08 said:


> Nice haul! We saw Guardians last night, best Marvel move yet. Have fun!!!


Loved it so, so much!!!!


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Just made a second trip to a different store and found the witch boots, witch hat and the hand! They still had a lot of the other stuff but only one of each of those. So I used my coupon for the sixth time since 3am and got them!


----------



## Spookywolf

Elizabeth A., I loved that line about your cat enjoying the yankee bag, LOL! Mine does that too. 

It looks and sounds like the flagship stores were the only places to be this year. The poor local stores did the best they could with what little they were given, but it just doesn't compare to the full blown hoopla of the flagship stores. Maybe one day, I'll try to make a pilgramage there, LOL!


----------



## boneybabe13

Lucy08 said:


> The witch hand is my favorite piece!!!! My store only had two out, dug mine out of a basket of votives.


I did the same thing, lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> Elizabeth did u grab those boots


Yes I did I ordered them online last night! They are sold out now too!


----------



## Spookywolf

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 206287
> 
> 
> My cat Ghost enjoying his new toy!


Elizabeth, your kittie is so cute! I use to have a white cat with blue eyes but she was deaf. I was told that the majority of white cats w/blue eyes are born that way. But she lived to a ripe old age and it never seemed to handicap her at all. Very cute pic!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Elizabeth A., I loved that line about your cat enjoying the yankee bag, LOL! Mine does that too.
> 
> It looks and sounds like the flagship stores were the only places to be this year. The poor local stores did the best they could with what little they were given, but it just doesn't compare to the full blown hoopla of the flagship stores. Maybe one day, I'll try to make a pilgramage there, LOL!


I know right? The flagship got ghost hunters and events! I want to visit an outlet store!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Elizabeth, your kittie is so cute! I use to have a white cat with blue eyes but she was deaf. I was told that the majority of white cats w/blue eyes are born that way. But she lived to a ripe old age and it never seemed to handicap her at all. Very cute pic!


I have heard that about white cats with blue eyes too! Thank you he is my baby, hoping he leaves my boneys alone and sticks with the bag haha!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hellno Kitty said:


> Just made a second trip to a different store and found the witch boots, witch hat and the hand! They still had a lot of the other stuff but only one of each of those. So I used my coupon for the sixth time since 3am and got them!


Isn't that funny how the BB/YC addiction works on you. Within minutes of being home from the first trip, I was already thinking about going back to get a few more pieces that I passed on the first round and what I could add to the order to get another $25 of 45.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

This Halloween is going to be dangerous on my purse. Just saw this pumpkin man , looks like the giant nutcrackers for an entryway. Again, pricey- but oh so cool!






He is about 4ft tall. No, I don't work for GR. Just got to keep planning for my house warming/ Halloween party. ?http://m.grandinroad.com/products/6...alloween-haven~outdoor-halloween-decorations~

?


----------



## redsea

Love your kitty Elizabeth! And I enjoyed reading everyone's stories, thank you. I will post mine later. Myerman, I am saddened that you were treated so poorly again, I wish there was another store by you.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

redsea said:


> Love your kitty Elizabeth! And I enjoyed reading everyone's stories, thank you. I will post mine later. Myerman, I am saddened that you were treated so poorly again, I wish there was another store by you.


Thank you!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

BellaLaGhosty said:


> This Halloween is going to be dangerous on my purse. Just saw this pumpkin man , looks like the giant nutcrackers for an entryway. Again, pricey- but oh so cool!
> View attachment 206289
> He is about 4ft tall. No, I don't work for GR. Just got to keep planning for my house warming/ Halloween party. &#55357;&#56443;http://m.grandinroad.com/products/6...alloween-haven~outdoor-halloween-decorations~
> 
> &#55357;&#56443;


That is amazing!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm sorry if this is a repeat question, but I can only blame sleep deprivation. ( Someone mentioned a "Boney hangover" and that's exactly how I feel today, LOL!) Is there a $10 off 25 for today that is printable for the store, or is the only other coupon for Monday? I might go back for a small second round, but don't have another $45 worth to buy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> One of my favorite purchases today and it isn't even a Boney...
> 
> View attachment 206219


I wanted one, but they didn't have any in store or online


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Witchy poo, it got so late last night and I was so sidetracked trying to find things on the YC website to order that I completely forgot to thank you for letting us know about getting that $20 off coupon by contacting YC directly. Had it not been for your timely advice, I would not have had a coupon to use at the store today. So thanks and big hugs!


Yes, Thank You Witchy poo!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repeat question, but I can only blame sleep deprivation. ( Someone mentioned a "Boney hangover" and that's exactly how I feel today, LOL!) Is there a $10 off 25 for today that is printable for the store, or is the only other coupon for Monday? I might go back for a small second round, but don't have another $45 worth to buy. Thanks for any help.


Spookywolf, I asked the same question this afternoon. Someone posted that it's $10 off $25, code SAVE3. It's only good today. Use it quick! I also am thinking hard about whether to buy anything more today. 

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Went to the outlet mall to get my kiddos new shoes. The Yankee outlet had Bobbing for apples, last years Tart burner, Baby carriage (tons of these!!!), headless farmer, skeleton crew hand jar holder, skeleton crew three votive holder (see no, speak no, etc) the raven on books, the black cat jar holder, and the big black cat tea light (votive??) holder. My youngest thought we needed the big black cat (he thinks we need every black cat item we ever see, LOL) so for half off I got one! 

Finally smelled the turkey and stuffing candle, it really didn't smell like much of anything. We did find the worst candle ever, worse than the bacon candle , it was called "tailgating". My son came over to where I was looking at Halloween all excited, "mom mom mom, I just found the worst smelling candle ever! You have to come smell!" OMG, it was dreadful!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I added this jar shade to one of my online orders at the store today. I think this is going to look stunning at night when it's all lit up. Couldn't resist it! I'm so excited to get my packages now. Can't wait!


----------



## boneybabe13

Here's the printable version


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome back Halloeve55, we missed you around here!
> 
> I'm enjoying hearing about everyone's experiences. Lisa, you always give such amazing details...love it!
> 
> Somebody on here (think it was Boobird?) had a display on a small table with a "pick your poison" sign - that was awesome! Very creative!
> 
> The people in my store were very sweet and helpful, but you could just tell they were frustrated. The mgr said she was up at midnight last night checking the YC store site against the inventory list because they got in so few pieces that she felt it was shorted. I could tell she was disappointed/worried by the lower sales (corp isn't helping the local stores with the way they chose to run the show this year.) I think I had the first $20 off coupon of the day when I was there, but they took it anyway, just seemed a little surprised. (Talk about no communication from headquarters!) It's just so sad to me that in YC's hurry to cater to the later in the season crowd, they're lessening the experience for the devoted fans and followers that collect on a regular basis and are making it so hard on the store staff. They're the ones on the front lines having to apologize and explain when they have no inventory to sell. But maybe with new mngmt we'll see some positive changes for next year (and please Lord, some better paint on the Boneys!)


thank you! I missed coming on here for the boney bunch fun! We had a blast last year! Especially the online error when we could quick shop some of the items! 



Elizabeth Ashley said:


> My cat Ghost enjoying his new toy!


What a cutie!!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks boneybabe13! Maybe I should go back to my store tonight... 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I added this jar shade to one of my online orders at the store today. I think this is going to look stunning at night when it's all lit up. Couldn't resist it! I'm so excited to get my packages now. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 206292


I missed seeing this today. I really like the bat scene on the reverse side too...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...e-accents-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321677

So tempted.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks everyone for posting pictures and telling stories of your Boney adventures!! 

I bought all the new Boneys except Bird, Boat, Cat, and Dog! 

Soooooo excited to see everyones pictures and read ya'lls stories!!! 

I sooooooo need that candy dish!!! Must be strong and wait until Sept!!! No eBay prices for me HAHA!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay I have a question and minor grumble (will try not to be a real downer though. ) So my grievance is about the scale on the Boneys, especially this year. The people in the taxi are very small and the baby is Huge! My plan was to put the baby in a display with the prior year's toasting couple and the other baby carriage, but I'm thinking this year's baby is going to dwarf them all ! Does anybody have any of these pieces still out (like a year round display to check?) Mine are still in rubbermaids in the basement. At first I thought it was because the highchair is so tall, but the baby looks really big. I have some serious doubt that this is going to match with the older toasting couple and carriage. And if so, then it may have to go back. What gives YC? Please try to keep these pieces all the same scale at least as far as the people go, kay? You're killing future display possibilities here.


----------



## sanura03

Ok. We showed up at the first store about 2:30. It was still surprisingly well stocked. They didn't have the witch boots but I want really out for that one anyway. They were also out of dying to see you and the hear no evil etc but I got those last night. They only had one B&C that had an awful paint job. So I got the bride and groom, who looked a lot better in person than they did online. I also got the gravestone raven tart warmer thing and some vent sucks to get up to the amount I needed. The candy corn vent sticks are cute but the one I put in on the way home gave me a terrible headache. I got a candy dish and free votive, the cashier was surprised by the coupon but accepted it just the same. The store wasn't decorated but they did have refreshments and they were playing Hocus Pocus on a tv for the kids along with coloring pages and crayons so that was a nice touch. They were all really nice. 
Then I went across the street to the mall to do the same thing haha. The store in the mall had even more stuff left. They had 2 B&Cs but the paint job was still awful. They also had several leftovers from last year. A ton of the black cat tart warmers and TLHs, complete with lots of dust haha and a prom couple. This particular store wasn't open last August but they did open in mid September, so I guess we see how well that September restocking works out for YC! There I got graves dug while you wait, the football player, Dawn and another votive. The employees were pleasant, and didn't seem surprised by the coupon at all.
After that I scoped out B&BW and Christmas Tree Shop, nada at either place. Then we drive to a different shopping center to check out Homegoods. All they had were some pumpkin plates and punchbowls, but they were clearing off a bunch of shelves so hopefully soon! But, the AC Moore next door was decked out with Halloween for 40% off, and they still let me use 15% military discount so I got several things there. 
So all in all, 12 out of 19 Boneys, four witch things, and three candles. Oh and 2 votives and some gross vent sticks lol. 
I might pick up B&C, the baby and the fishing boat in September. DDG, eyephone, Bonesy and the cat will need to stick around until clearance.


----------



## happythenjaded

Literally DYING over the prices on eBay of this years items.......Pet Cemetery is almost $200 !!! Glad I decided to get it last night and not wait, LOL. ayye!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Ok. We showed up at the first store about 2:30. It was still surprisingly well stocked. They didn't have the witch boots but I want really out for that one anyway. They were also out of dying to see you and the hear no evil etc but I got those last night. They only had one B&C that had an awful paint job. So I got the bride and groom, who looked a lot better in person than they did online. I also got the gravestone raven tart warmer thing and some vent sucks to get up to the amount I needed. The candy corn vent sticks are cute but the one I put in on the way home gave me a terrible headache. I got a candy dish and free votive, the cashier was surprised by the coupon but accepted it just the same. The store wasn't decorated but they did have refreshments and they were playing Hocus Pocus on a tv for the kids along with coloring pages and crayons so that was a nice touch. They were all really nice.
> Then I went across the street to the mall to do the same thing haha. The store in the mall had even more stuff left. They had 2 B&Cs but the paint job was still awful. They also had several leftovers from last year. A ton of the black cat tart warmers and TLHs, complete with lots of dust haha and a prom couple. This particular store wasn't open last August but they did open in mid September, so I guess we see how well that September restocking works out for YC! There I got graves dug while you wait, the football player, Dawn and another votive. The employees were pleasant, and didn't seem surprised by the coupon at all.
> After that I scoped out B&BW and Christmas Tree Shop, nada at either place. Then we drive to a different shopping center to check out Homegoods. All they had were some pumpkin plates and punchbowls, but they were clearing off a bunch of shelves so hopefully soon! But, the AC Moore next door was decked out with Halloween for 40% off, and they still let me use 15% military discount so I got several things there.
> So all in all, 12 out of 19 Boneys, four witch things, and three candles. Oh and 2 votives and some gross vent sticks lol.
> I might pick up B&C, the baby and the fishing boat in September. DDG, eyephone, Bonesy and the cat will need to stick around until clearance.
> View attachment 206295
> 
> View attachment 206296


I love your signs and especially that haunted house picture. Very cool!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I'm struggling with the highchair piece too. It's a "design" orphan. The only idea I've had so far is to have the boney "children" - (Dead Eye, Bat Boys, oh, maybe Balloon Head too) - running around the highchair like the maniacs young children sometimes are!

We need more Boney Children.

Lisa


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Literally DYING over the prices on eBay of this years items.......Pet Cemetery is almost $200 !!! Glad I decided to get it last night and not wait, LOL. ayye!!!


I had a feeling that one out of all of them was going to be listed for something crazy.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I added this jar shade to one of my online orders at the store today. I think this is going to look stunning at night when it's all lit up. Couldn't resist it! I'm so excited to get my packages now. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 206292


Nice! This is so pretty.


----------



## witchyone

I ordered all of mine online this morning, but I did get a Boney to open when my Dead and Ferried from eBay came - yay!


----------



## grandma lise

For the Highchair, the first Bonsey - (with dish, leg in mouth) - might be a nice compliment too.

Lisa


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> Ok. We showed up at the first store about 2:30. It was still surprisingly well stocked. They didn't have the witch boots but I want really out for that one anyway. They were also out of dying to see you and the hear no evil etc but I got those last night. They only had one B&C that had an awful paint job. So I got the bride and groom, who looked a lot better in person than they did online. I also got the gravestone raven tart warmer thing and some vent sucks to get up to the amount I needed. The candy corn vent sticks are cute but the one I put in on the way home gave me a terrible headache. I got a candy dish and free votive, the cashier was surprised by the coupon but accepted it just the same. The store wasn't decorated but they did have refreshments and they were playing Hocus Pocus on a tv for the kids along with coloring pages and crayons so that was a nice touch. They were all really nice.
> Then I went across the street to the mall to do the same thing haha. The store in the mall had even more stuff left. They had 2 B&Cs but the paint job was still awful. They also had several leftovers from last year. A ton of the black cat tart warmers and TLHs, complete with lots of dust haha and a prom couple. This particular store wasn't open last August but they did open in mid September, so I guess we see how well that September restocking works out for YC! There I got graves dug while you wait, the football player, Dawn and another votive. The employees were pleasant, and didn't seem surprised by the coupon at all.
> After that I scoped out B&BW and Christmas Tree Shop, nada at either place. Then we drive to a different shopping center to check out Homegoods. All they had were some pumpkin plates and punchbowls, but they were clearing off a bunch of shelves so hopefully soon! But, the AC Moore next door was decked out with Halloween for 40% off, and they still let me use 15% military discount so I got several things there.
> So all in all, 12 out of 19 Boneys, four witch things, and three candles. Oh and 2 votives and some gross vent sticks lol.
> I might pick up B&C, the baby and the fishing boat in September. DDG, eyephone, Bonesy and the cat will need to stick around until clearance.
> View attachment 206295
> 
> View attachment 206296


OMG, Sanura, I have two stores across the street from each other, live in CT, and the mall store opened late August last year. If we were indeed at the same store I was there early in the morning, so I just missed you! Too funny!


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> OMG, Sanura, I have two stores across the street from each other, live in CT, and the mall store opened late August last year. If we were indeed at the same store I was there early in the morning, so I just missed you! Too funny!


That's funny! The YC stores in Waterford? Next year we should have our own HF preview party going on in the store haha.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> That's funny! The YC stores in Waterford? Next year we should have our own HF preview party going on in the store haha.


That's it! I was the only person there this morning! No one had purchased anything by the time I left Crystal at 11:20. Did they let you use the same coupon over and over? I didn't try because I ordered online, but I think they are strict about that stuff in our store.


----------



## Spookywolf

I really missed the clingers and other little "extras" this year. I kept looking around the store thinking there would be more, but it was just those two tables in the back with just the Boneys from online. I was hoping for at least a witch related clinger from the spellbound stuff. The clingers work so well with Boney displays. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> That's it! I was the only person there this morning! No one had purchased anything by the time I left Crystal at 11:20. Did they let you use the same coupon over and over? I didn't try because I ordered online, but I think they are strict about that stuff in our store.


I only used one in the the mall and then one across the street, I got most of my stuff online and didn't want to create drama lol.

So anyway, if you find yourself by the AC Moore in New London they've got some cool stuff, and there's a 20% off coupon for tomorrow only between 4-7 pm!


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> I only used one in the the mall and then one across the street, I got most of my stuff online and didn't want to create drama lol.
> 
> So anyway, if you find yourself by the AC Moore in New London they've got some cool stuff, and there's a 20% off coupon for tomorrow only between 4-7 pm!


Nice, I will keep that in mind. I purchased a fall themed cross there not too long ago, love that they have tons of fall stuff there already!


----------



## Mourning Glory

This preview "party" is making me seriously consider shopping online next year and I have NEVER missed a party! We were the first on line and while were waiting an employee put the sign out and I asked about the coupon usage policy. She insisted that there was none but when I showed it to her she said I could split my transactions. When the doors opened there was only one table. I was able to grab all of the in store pieces minus B&C and football player. Since I had so many pieces and had to split transactions I waited for the line to go down before attempting to check out. I started to separate the orders but the manager stood there staring at me. She rudely told me that I could only get one candy dish. I told her thats all I needed but I was just trying to make it easier on her with the coupon. She told me that she could ring it all together so that's what we did. While ringing me up she took the coupon and waived it above her head an angry look on her face and said to employee "After they said they weren't doing this" While my purchases were being bagged I ordered the other 2 pieces online. At this point she just wanted to get me out of there so I left without my free votive or shot of Teavana tea(the only indication that today was not business as usual.)


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I really missed the clingers and other little "extras" this year. I kept looking around the store thinking there would be more, but it was just those two tables in the back with just the Boneys from online. I was hoping for at least a witch related clinger from the spellbound stuff. The clingers work so well with Boney displays. Oh well, maybe next year.


I agree- I want more clingers and little extras !! They are always such good pieces


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> This preview "party" is making me seriously consider shopping online next year and I have NEVER missed a party! We were the first on line and while were waiting an employee put the sign out and I asked about the coupon usage policy. She insisted that there was none but when I showed it to her she said I could split my transactions. When the doors opened there was only one table. I was able to grab all of the in store pieces minus B&C and football player. Since I had so many pieces and had to split transactions I waited for the line to go down before attempting to check out. I started to separate the orders but the manager stood there staring at me. She rudely told me that I could only get one candy dish. I told her thats all I needed but I was just trying to make it easier on her with the coupon. She told me that she could ring it all together so that's what we did. While ringing me up she took the coupon and waived it above her head an angry look on her face and said to employee "After they said they weren't doing this" While my purchases were being bagged I ordered the other 2 pieces online. At this point she just wanted to get me out of there so I left without my free votive or shot of Teavana tea(the only indication that today was not business as usual.)


That's so ridiculous!


----------



## sanura03

So did anyone make it up to the Mass Flagship store? Wondering what the dip your own candle thing was all about.


----------



## SalemWitch

happythenjaded said:


> literally dying over the prices on ebay of this years items.......pet cemetery is almost $200 !!! glad i decided to get it last night and not wait, lol. Ayye!!!


yikes!!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

http://halloweenecard.com

Saw some vintage looking halloween purchases posted today. I found this free vintage ecard site. Some of the cards are cute & can be printed too. Here's an example. I enjoy the vintage designs.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, I had a similar experience at an event at another favorite store last year. I "get" that the manager wasn't directing her anger at you. She's angry with Yankee Candle Corporate. But it leaves us feeling "bad or wrong" regardless of what our rational brain tells us. I already feel guilty buying things I don't need. The LAST thing I need is that. I don't think I'll ever be able to feel totally comfortable with that manager again. If I had a choice between a manager with a bad temper and ordering online, I'd probably do the latter then drop by the store to see the display.  

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow Mourning Glory, that was awful. I've been pretty much thinking the same thing for next year, unless YC makes some major changes about how they're handling the preview party. It's not really even a party any more at a lot of places, and online is a heck of a lot easier and less stressful. YC corp. acts like they're embarrassed to offer the preview party for Halloween and you would think they'd cater to it since that's where they make a lot of their money.


----------



## Mourning Glory

On a brighter note, I met up with thr seller of my mansion today! Almost two weeks of waiting!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, [Oops, I meant Spookywolf] I agree. I have to say though that there seems to be less push back against Halloween since I began collecting in 2008, and Yankee Candle needs to embrace and get back behind what once was a really fun event!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Is this really a Yankee candle accessory? I've never seen this before. Where was I when this came out! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-HALLOWEEN-MUMMY-HANGING-TART-WARMER-BURNER-BONEY-BUNCH-NWT-VHTF-/251606683909?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94ed5105


----------



## grandma lise

I don't need that mansion, but I still want it... Trying to remember how many tea lights it holds. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Love the mansion, Mourning Glory! What year is that from?


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> I don't need that mansion, but I still want it... Trying to remember how many tea lights it holds.
> 
> Lisa


It holds 7 tealights. Can't wait to fill it with led candles!



Spookywolf said:


> Love the mansion, Mourning Glory! What year is that from?


It's from 2007 and I snagged it for $60.99!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Is this really a Yankee candle accessory? I've never seen this before. Where was I when this came out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-HALLOWEEN-MUMMY-HANGING-TART-WARMER-BURNER-BONEY-BUNCH-NWT-VHTF-/251606683909?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94ed5105


I've never seen it. I checked the description. No year.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Is this really a Yankee candle accessory? I've never seen this before. Where was I when this came out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-HALLOWEEN-MUMMY-HANGING-TART-WARMER-BURNER-BONEY-BUNCH-NWT-VHTF-/251606683909?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94ed5105


Hmm, I've never seen it before, but I've only been paying attention since '08 haha.


----------



## Boney Bandit

Spookywolf said:


> Is this really a Yankee candle accessory? I've never seen this before. Where was I when this came out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-HALLOWEEN-MUMMY-HANGING-TART-WARMER-BURNER-BONEY-BUNCH-NWT-VHTF-/251606683909?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94ed5105


i believe it was from 2006


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I wish yankee outlet had a website! I would totally stock up on last year pieces!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hey Bandito! How was your YC experience today?...did you run amuck at the stores causing rebel chaos? LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I wish yankee outlet had a website! I would totally stock up on last year pieces!


Me too, just for prior years stock in general. My outlet isn't very close so it's a true commitment to go there.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> It holds 7 tealights. Can't wait to fill it with led candles!
> 
> 
> It's from 2007 and I snagged it for $60.99!


I'm very jelly of your mansion! That's one of the better years.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Me too, just for prior years stock in general. My outlet isn't very close so it's a true commitment to go there.


Mine is 4 hours away! Booooo


----------



## chloerlz

Boy, I know exactly what that means when someone mentioned having a boney bunch hangover....I'm exhausted. 

I love the boneys this year, I just miss how the pieces were smaller in the past and more affordable. I made 2 online and 1 in store purchase, and only got 6 pieces. I would love to get more, but I want to save room for future boneys! And before there were so many cheap Halloween fillers to get to a certain coupon target. r

Hoping all you boney lovers have a peaceful night of sleep tonight!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Is this really a Yankee candle accessory? I've never seen this before. Where was I when this came out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-HALLOWEEN-MUMMY-HANGING-TART-WARMER-BURNER-BONEY-BUNCH-NWT-VHTF-/251606683909?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94ed5105


I just saw that, very cool!!!! Not $99 cool tho.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f17e7ca4

Hurry everyone! It's sold out! Buy! Buy! Buy! Buy It Now and you get FREE SHIPPING! Comes with a free votive that they most certainly got for free anyway! What a steal!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Anyone else already plotting another online or in store purchase? I want the Spellbound jar top and witch hand and now my mind is going through what other pieces I can add to get up to $45. I think this is the part where I need to acknowledge that I truly have a Boney addiction problem.


----------



## Lucy08

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item1c43fb45f8

This is what I got at the outlet store today for $7!!! Gotta love the ebay craziness....


----------



## Haddonfield1963

CandyCornWitch said:


> Anyone else already plotting another online or in store purchase? I want the Spellbound jar top and witch hand and now my mind is going through what other pieces I can add to get up to $45. I think this is the part where I need to acknowledge that I truly have a Boney addiction problem.


Might wanna check the online stock of the jar top and witch hand. I think they are sold out.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> Anyone else already plotting another online or in store purchase? I want the Spellbound jar top and witch hand and now my mind is going through what other pieces I can add to get up to $45. I think this is the part where I need to acknowledge that I truly have a Boney addiction problem.


I'm going to wait until we get to Williamsburg next week to go look again. Coupon won't be all that great, but that's ok! Also waiting on a good candle coupon, the candy corn buttercream swirl candle was awesome!


----------



## Spookywolf

I was so fixated on getting Boneys and candle accessories that I didn't even take time to stop and smell the candles, LOL! I'll definitely have to go back later and check out all the new fall scents. I love the swirl candles too!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Might wanna check the online stock of the jar top and witch hand. I think they are sold out.


I know, I'm patiently holding a new vigil until they're restocked. Just planning ahead already.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Polly got crackers. Love it!


----------



## Boney Bandit

Spookywolf said:


> Hey Bandito! How was your YC experience today?...did you run amuck at the stores causing rebel chaos? LOL!


My preview party visit went pretty well. Employees were dressed up in matching outfits, with fog machine and some small deco/candy. I got all the pieces I wanted so I'm happy. The manager there didnt seem very happy about the coupons being sent out last night, but I have a long history with her, shes definitely a big Witch with a capital B!!! That didn't stop my from passing out coupons to many people who didnt have them


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hi, everyone! Wow, you guys have sure been chatting away since I left this afternoon! I got to my nearest store around 4:00, and they had pretty much everything left in stock there! The only two pieces I didn't see were the Boney with the fish (he was there somewhere, I am sure), and the witch's boots. The last pair had sold just 30 minutes before I got there! All of my favorite people were there; they were so warm and inviting. It was fabulous! Cookies, candy, and a free votive with purchase. Used two of the $20 of $45, and managed to get two of the coffin candy dishes! I also was able to find a good Bone White this year, after being unable to do so last year. I am so happy! 

To all of us who missed the witch's boots, they must be the real deal. Everyone I spoke too said they were fabulous. They will definitely be on my list in September, when they come back in stock. I got the hat jar topper, and will be stoked to have the boots to go with them! 

Later I will comb through all of the pages, to see all of the fun that I missed. I know some people did not have as good of an experience as they were hoping to today. I couldn't have asked for more with mine (except to have gotten to see those boots, LOL)! I'm sorry I forgot to get photos. After DH and I showed up, it was like homecoming week. We were so busy socializing and checking out all of the good stuff, I forgot!  

I feel like I am out of the loop, after such an active day! I hope that everyone is enjoying their purchases!


----------



## myerman82

I went to another Yankee Candle in my area tonight to see what they still have left. Eye See You seems to be the piece that sold out in my area since that store was also sold out. It was getting annoying that the sales associate was trying way to hard to make a sale. That store had a ton of Boney Bunches in stock still. I picked up the fisherman since I passed on it earlier. I didn't care for it but I wanted to see it up close. The lady ran by me and said "that piece is so popular it's sold out online". (Really!!!!) They had so many of that piece in that store. I told her "sold out huh? Did your store buy all the stock?" I saw they had one DDG left and she told me that is the only one that got and everyone keeps calling for it and since I'm here I should buy it because people are on their way for it. Her desperation to make a sale was obvious. The way Yankee Candle handled thing this year really backfired on them.


----------



## Mae

Halloeve55 said:


> Here's up close pictures of the tart warmer..I got this instead of the school bus..I wasn't impressed with the paint job of the bus..but I loveeeee this tart warmer...I also put it next to the graveyard jar holder for size comparison..and if the pictures are sideways..sorry..oh my phone
> View attachment 206251
> View attachment 206253
> View attachment 206254
> View attachment 206255
> View attachment 206256


I can't wait for my cemetery to get here! I knew those would go fabulously together!


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman82............At least she wasn't pushing a bacon scented candle on you!  lol.....the williamsburg store were pushing some kind of blueberry scented large candle or a gift basket containing all the blueberry tarts,tea lights etc...every cashier was asking every customer...


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> I can't wait for my cemetery to get here! I knew those would go fabulously together!


It's so awesome....The cemetery I believe is my favorite piece this year...now to find a place that will show off all it's sides


----------



## Spookywolf

We on the BB thread were fortunate to learn of the $20 off coupon, but most of the general public did not (as well as some of the store employees apparently.) Honestly, without that coupon I wouldn't have bought hardly anything today. Combine that with all the hush, hush secrecy and threats to the stores, and people just had no idea what was available to plan for and no coupons to shop with. I'm really not surprised that people are not flocking to the stores and that sales are down. I wonder if YC will sit up and notice this and learn anything at all? They really bit off their own nose to spite their face this year.


----------



## weenbaby

We need a phone tree. When the stuff goes online again, the first person to see texts the next person etc. I'm SO afraid I'm going to miss the cemetery and I think I need the boots


----------



## Mae

Auntmeanne said:


> Sorry, the tax free might have been a tn only thing


AL is tax free this weekend. I was happily surprised that it applied to Boneys.


----------



## myerman82

Wake the Dead is now low stock and so is the fish boney.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, everyone! Wow, you guys have sure been chatting away since I left this afternoon! I got to my nearest store around 4:00, and they had pretty much everything left in stock there! The only two pieces I didn't see were the Boney with the fish (he was there somewhere, I am sure), and the witch's boots. The last pair had sold just 30 minutes before I got there! All of my favorite people were there; they were so warm and inviting. It was fabulous! Cookies, candy, and a free votive with purchase. Used two of the $20 of $45, and managed to get two of the coffin candy dishes! I also was able to find a good Bone White this year, after being unable to do so last year. I am so happy!
> 
> To all of us who missed the witch's boots, they must be the real deal. Everyone I spoke too said they were fabulous. They will definitely be on my list in September, when they come back in stock. I got the hat jar topper, and will be stoked to have the boots to go with them!
> 
> Later I will comb through all of the pages, to see all of the fun that I missed. I know some people did not have as good of an experience as they were hoping to today. I couldn't have asked for more with mine (except to have gotten to see those boots, LOL)! I'm sorry I forgot to get photos. After DH and I showed up, it was like homecoming week. We were so busy socializing and checking out all of the good stuff, I forgot!
> 
> I feel like I am out of the loop, after such an active day! I hope that everyone is enjoying their purchases!


Hi Pumpkin Muffin! I am glad you had a good experience, I did too!  I saw the boots, but didn't purchase (I should have! LOL) they really do look amazing.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Wake the Dead is now low stock and so is the fish boney.


Thanks for the info update!


----------



## redsea

Finally-

Here is my little diary.  I stayed up to the wee hours of the morning and ordered The Fish Boney, Eye Phone, DDG, Bird Plane, and Wake the Dead. i fell asleep around three AM.  I got to my store a few minutes before opening, and was surprised to see nobody there. In fact, by the time I checked out after 11 AM, I was the first one to check out! The staff was friendly and dressed up, and candy was available. The displays looked beautiful, and I really enjoyed seeing them! I got Dying to See You, Toasting Wedding Couple, Dawn of the Dead, and two lace spider webs at the store. I also purchased the candy dish! That was visit number one, LOL. I got the candy dish home and was disappointed by the paint job, so we packed it back up and put it in the car. We were out again tonight for a different reason, and stopped by YC to exchange the dish. I was able to and the new one looks fantastic! Different employees were there and we had a blast chatting! The only things I noticed that were there in the morning now missing were the Witch Boots and Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

My treasures from today! Sorry the pic is so small.


----------



## happythenjaded

Why is the taxi so small and the baby in the H/C is huge? LOL!! Funny. 

I think we all knew once we saw the cemetery that it would sell out quickly. The bus was also not a shocker it sold out. Looks like based off what Myerman said 'Wake the Dead' is next and the fish dude.............LOL. Wow.. mmkay.... *cough*

Glad we all seem to have gotten what we wanted (besides those of us who didnt go to the store to get the candy dish). 

Any guesses on what the next 'low stock/sold out' BB is going to be? Just for funsies.


----------



## myerman82

My only regret is not picking up the fish boney. The more I see it the more I am liking it.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Why is the taxi so small and the baby in the H/C is huge? LOL!! Funny.
> 
> I think we all knew once we saw the cemetery that it would sell out quickly. The bus was also not a shocker it sold out. Looks like based off what Myerman said 'Wake the Dead' is next and the fish dude.............LOL. Wow.. mmkay.... *cough*
> 
> Glad we all seem to have gotten what we wanted (besides those of us who didnt go to the store to get the candy dish).
> 
> Any guesses on what the next 'low stock/sold out' BB is going to be? Just for funsies.


I really did not like the fish boney but the more I see it the more I am starting to like it. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> My only regret is not picking up the fish boney. The more I see it the more I am liking it.


Just snag it in Sept!  A long with your next box of DDG... lololol!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Just snag it in Sept!  A long with your next box of DDG... lololol!


Most of the stores here are still well stocked. I could have used that 10 off 25 coupon today. No big deal though as I did get everything I wanted.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hi Pumpkin Muffin! I am glad you had a good experience, I did too!  I saw the boots, but didn't purchase (I should have! LOL) they really do look amazing.


We will definitely have to keep an eye out for each other! I am not paying eBay prices, but I am gonna get those boots one way or the other!


----------



## redsea

Haddonfield1963 said:


> My treasures from today! Sorry the pic is so small.


I love your display, Haddonfield! It looks great. I setup all my pieces today too, who needs to wait till October, LOL...


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> My only regret is not picking up the fish boney. The more I see it the more I am liking it.


I think the fish Boney could easily be displayed all year long. I think it will be making it's way to my desk come November instead of the totes. Surprisingly, "dying to see you" was the Boney that I liked better in person and once I got home with it. Mine has two orange eyes instead of a blue and a red one. I prefer the orange so I'm happy. I can also put a glass votive holder in the top and burn a votive in it that way. I like pieces I can use and not damage them.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> We will definitely have to keep an eye out for each other! I am not paying eBay prices, but I am gonna get those boots one way or the other!


I know, me too. Ebay prices are appalling! People, just wait till September! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I haven't even had time to go through what I picked up today, to make sure everything made it home okay. I placed six orders online, so I am going to have a lot to go through and get ready for display! The DDG is definitely my favorite. I almost bought a third one in store (I order two online), just so I could enjoy her today. I can't wait for my goodies to arrive!


----------



## redsea

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I think the fish Boney could easily be displayed all year long. I think it will be making it's way to my desk come November instead of the totes. Surprisingly, "dying to see you" was the Boney that I liked better in person and once I got home with it. Mine has two orange eyes instead of a blue and a red one. I prefer the orange so I'm happy. I can also put a glass votive holder in the top and burn a votive in it that way. I like pieces I can use and not damage them.


Mine has two orange eyes too! I wonder if they all are like that? Hmmmmm


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I know, me too. Ebay prices are appalling! People, just wait till September! LOL


AMEN! I have a month to get ready for round two (wallet is aching already, LOL)!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

redsea said:


> I love your display, Haddonfield! It looks great. I setup all my pieces today too, who needs to wait till October, LOL...


Thanks redsea! I'll start to get more of my other Boneys out soon and I'll post some larger, better pictures of my displays. I plan on making my displays very nice this year!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I haven't even had time to go through what I picked up today, to make sure everything made it home okay. I placed six orders online, so I am going to have a lot to go through and get ready for display! The DDG is definitely my favorite. I almost bought a third one in store (I order two online), just so I could enjoy her today. I can't wait for my goodies to arrive!


How exciting, I am pumped for my Boneys to arrive also. AND, thankfully this was not truthfully a one time use.....yay!


----------



## redsea

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks redsea! I'll start to get more of my other Boneys out soon and I'll post some larger, better pictures of my displays. I plan on making my displays very nice this year!


Awesome! I will look forward to it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, honestly, I am torn on the bird plane. Very unique. Love the teeth. Maybe when I haven't already spent so much money, LOL. 

I purchased 9 Boneys out of 17, with three of them purchased as doubles. I will see what else I want after I have time to recover from this spending spree. This is the most I have spent at YC in one day. EVER.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Why is the taxi so small and the baby in the H/C is huge? LOL!! Funny.
> 
> I think we all knew once we saw the cemetery that it would sell out quickly. The bus was also not a shocker it sold out. Looks like based off what Myerman said 'Wake the Dead' is next and the fish dude.............LOL. Wow.. mmkay.... *cough*
> 
> Glad we all seem to have gotten what we wanted (besides those of us who didnt go to the store to get the candy dish).
> 
> Any guesses on what the next 'low stock/sold out' BB is going to be? Just for funsies.


I'm glad the taxi is smaller. That's the main reason I bought it. The baby is definitely bigger than expected. I still love it, though.


----------



## redsea

Happy, I think the next one will be Dawn of the Dead! Let's see....


----------



## Haddonfield1963

redsea said:


> Mine has two orange eyes too! I wonder if they all are like that? Hmmmmm


Maybe so. The pics online showed red and blue eyes, though.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, honestly, I am torn on the bird plane. Very unique. Love the teeth. Maybe when I haven't already spent so much money, LOL.
> 
> I purchased 9 Boneys out of 17, with three of them purchased as doubles. I will see what else I want after I have time to recover from this spending spree. This is the most I have spent at YC in one day. EVER.


I ended up with nine also including the candy dish.


----------



## myerman82

I still have not unpacked my Boney Bunches from today.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I ended up with nine also including the candy dish.


I have 13 out of 17  The candy dish makes 14


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm glad the taxi is smaller. That's the main reason I bought it. The baby is definitely bigger than expected. I still love it, though.


I thought the football player would have sold out. Both stores I went to today had tons in stock.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I have 13 out of 17  The candy dish makes 14


Nice haul! Most of mine will be coming from OH, LOL. If I count the dish I have 10 different pieces. Did you decide to order the fisherman?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I thought the football player would have sold out. Both stores I went to today had tons in stock.


Same here. With VT, I thought for sure the football player would be gone. When the college kids go back to school, he WILL be gone.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I have 13 out of 17  The candy dish makes 14


I bought 13 total pieces. Four are coming in the mail. My store was out of Dawn by 10:30am so I had them order me one online and ship it for free. My store's stock was really low on a few of the Boneys. They only had a couple of Dawn, Dying to see, bird, baby, and a few others. Glad I got there early. They did, though, have 3 or 4 of the witch boots. My fiance loved them bit said they were too big. I told her they were a jar holder. They kind of had to be big : ) We didn't buy it, though.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just wish I could give you a hug, myerman. You make things so much fun around here, and you are a true die-hard Boney Bunch fan. I truly wish your experiences today in the two stores you patroned had been more satisfying. I understand that YC employees might be frustrated this year, but my store handled everything with grace and professionalism.

Whatever corporate put store employees through, however tenuous it may have been, is not the customers' fault. Without customers, there is no YC, and no jobs for these people to b**ch about.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I bought 13 total pieces. Four are coming in the mail. My store was out of Dawn by 10:30am so I had them order me one online and ship it for free. My store's stock was really low on a few of the Boneys. They only had a couple of Dawn, Dying to see, bird, baby, and a few others. Glad I got there early. They did, though, have 3 or 4 of the witch boots. My fiance loved them bit said they were too big. I told her they were a jar holder. They kind of had to be big : ) We didn't buy it, though.


Do they look like a giant butt from the back?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Oh, and let me tell you all this: I really love the Ghostly Treats candles. I bought a box of tea lights and got a free votive of it and it smells wonderful when burning! Not too strong, not too sweet, but definitely can be sensed. My fiance hates witches brew (my favorite, of course) bit she said she liked Ghostly Treats. Looks like I'll have to stock up on it then.


----------



## Mae

Whew, finally got caught up. I'm glad that everyone got what they wanted. My mom and I got to our local store at 8:30 this morning. We were the only ones in the line until 9:40. The staff were all dressed up like mice. There were about 4 of each Boney. I got B&C (which I decided I liked after all when I saw it in person), Bonsey, the Fish, and the candy dish. I walked out happy. Mom got one set of the witches boots. The couple that came in with us got the other set. I'll pick up DDG, the Bride and Groom, and the Witches Boots for myself later. The last minute decision to get the Pet Cemetery ate the rest of the Boney Budget. My favorite girl was working this morning and was surprised that there was a coupon. She said she hated all the hush hush that went on this year and hopes that next year will be better. I completely forgot about the free votive.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Oh, and let me tell you all this: I really love the Ghostly Treats candles. I bought a box of tea lights and got a free votive of it and it smells wonderful when burning! Not too strong, not too sweet, but definitely can be sensed. My fiance hates witches brew (my favorite, of course) bit she said she liked Ghostly Treats. Looks like I'll have to stock up on it then.


Happy wife, happy life (future advice for you, LOL!)!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Do they look like a giant butt from the back?


Lol. I pointed them out to my 4-year-old and asked him what the back of them looked like. He said "That looks like a baby's butt!". Priceless!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Lol. I pointed them out to my 4-year-old and asked him what the back of them looked like. He said "That looks like a baby's butt!". Priceless!!!


No way! I gotta see these boots now, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mae said:


> Whew, finally got caught up. I'm glad that everyone got what they wanted. My mom and I got to our local store at 8:30 this morning. We were the only ones in the line until 9:40. The staff were all dressed up like mice. There were about 4 of each Boney. I got B&C (which I decided I liked after all when I saw it in person), Bonsey, the Fish, and the candy dish. I walked out happy. Mom got one set of the witches boots. The couple that came in with us got the other set. I'll pick up DDG, the Bride and Groom, and the Witches Boots for myself later. The last minute decision to get the Pet Cemetery ate the rest of the Boney Budget.


At least you got the tart burner! That was THE piece to buy, and that is what matters!  Kudos to you! eBay vultures can SUCK IT!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way, everybody, and I think someone mentioned this earlier. I inspected the Boney and Clyde piece very closely today. The "holes" are definitely supposed to be bullet holes. I love it, and can't wait to receive mine! I'm crossing my fingers that the paint job is good (please, PLEASE Boney gods!)


----------



## redsea

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Oh, and let me tell you all this: I really love the Ghostly Treats candles. I bought a box of tea lights and got a free votive of it and it smells wonderful when burning! Not too strong, not too sweet, but definitely can be sensed. My fiance hates witches brew (my favorite, of course) bit she said she liked Ghostly Treats. Looks like I'll have to stock up on it then.


I loved this scent too, I got a votive in it today!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No way! I gotta see these boots now, LOL!


They really do! But, I can see why everyone likes the boots so much. The Spellbound stuff was a much needed refresher for YC. You can only do spiders, skeletons, and pumpkins for so long. Witches are classic Halloween and YC hit it big with this line.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just wish I could give you a hug, myerman. You make things so much fun around here, and you are a true die-hard Boney Bunch fan. I truly wish your experiences today in the two stores you patroned had been more satisfying. I understand that YC employees might be frustrated this year, but my store handled everything with grace and professionalism.
> 
> Whatever corporate put store employees through, however tenuous it may have been, is not the customers' fault. Without customers, there is no YC, and no jobs for these people to b**ch about.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Thank you pumpkin muffin.  You are definitely a great partner in crime too.  This will go down as one heck of a fun year leading up to the Boney Bunch launch. Last year we had the faceless baby and headless-faceless farmer. This year we have WTD, DDG, SM, LW, the list just goes on. LOL


----------



## Mae

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> At least you got the tart burner! That was THE piece to buy, and that is what matters!  Kudos to you! eBay vultures can SUCK IT!


There is not one complaint coming out of my mouth. Its not even here yet and its my favorite.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Happy wife, happy life (future advice for you, LOL!)!


Indeed! I'll remember that going forward ; )


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> They really do! But, I can see why everyone likes the boots so much. The Spellbound stuff was a much needed refresher for YC. You can only do spiders, skeletons, and pumpkins for so long. Witches are classic Halloween and YC hit it big with this line.


There are a few pieces I will eventually get in the Spellbound line. I love that witch tart warmer. I do miss the skeletons and spiders though.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> At least you got the tart burner! That was THE piece to buy, and that is what matters!  Kudos to you! eBay vultures can SUCK IT!


Tart Butner  LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

I think I spent $270 and got all but Boat, Cat, Dog, Bird... and the candy dish. So thats not too bad! 

I cannot wait to get Pet Cemetery omgggg! LOL.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Question: so our SAVE2 $20 off $45 coupon expires today and there is the $10 off $35 coupon starting on Monday (I received the flyer today). I know there was a $10 off $25 coupon and then the other $20 off $45 CATS214 coupon. Going forward, what will be the valid coupons? Does anyone have a list (either pics of the coupon or coupon codes)?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I think I spent $270 and got all but Boat, Cat, Dog, Bird... and the candy dish. So thats not too bad!
> 
> I cannot wait to get Pet Cemetery omgggg! LOL.


Meeee toooo!!!! Glad I picked that piece up when I did.


----------



## Mae

Haddonfield1963 said:


> They really do! But, I can see why everyone likes the boots so much. The Spellbound stuff was a much needed refresher for YC. You can only do spiders, skeletons, and pumpkins for so long. Witches are classic Halloween and YC hit it big with this line.


I made my Mom unpack it and send me a picture.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> There are a few pieces I will eventually get in the Spellbound line. I love that witch tart warmer. I do miss the skeletons and spiders though.


I miss them too but maybe a year or two away will help us all appreciate them more.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Question: so our SAVE2 $20 off $45 coupon expires today and there is the $10 off $35 coupon starting on Monday (I received the flyer today). I know there was a $10 off $25 coupon and then the other $20 off $45 CATS214 coupon. Going forward, what will be the valid coupons? Does anyone have a list (either pics of the coupon or coupon codes)?


Yankee Candle would have been smart to make the $20 off $45 and $10 off $25 coupons valid all weekend. I can't imagine Yankee Candle moving much stock tomorrow with no coupon. I hope Yankee Candle learned their lesson and realize now that coupons help sell accessories.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I loved this scent too, I got a votive in it today!


I smelled it today in store, and have a tart coming. I can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I think I spent $270 and got all but Boat, Cat, Dog, Bird... and the candy dish. So thats not too bad!
> 
> I cannot wait to get Pet Cemetery omgggg! LOL.


I spent almost $300 but I bought the bus twice, kind of by accident (long story). I may take it back to the store or just sell it on eBay for $180 and free shipping. Lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Wake the Dead is sold out


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Thank you pumpkin muffin.  You are definitely a great partner in crime too.  This will go down as one heck of a fun year leading up to the Boney Bunch launch. Last year we had the faceless baby and headless-faceless farmer. This year we have WTD, DDG, SM, LW, the list just goes on. LOL


It really has been great, especially with so many wonderful people here. <3 

I have to admit, though, I missed the LW reference. Damn!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I miss them too but maybe a year or two away will help us all appreciate them more.


As long as they give us Boney Bunch each year and throw in a few pieces that appeal to everyone I'm fine with that. You can find skeletons and spiders just about anywhere else.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I spend almost $300 but I bought the bus twice, kind of by accident (long story). I may take it back to the store or just sell it on eBay for $180 and free shipping. Lol.


LOLOL!! Tell us the story!!! pleeeeeeeeease!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It really has been great, especially with so many wonderful people here. <3
> 
> I have to admit, though, I missed the LW reference. Damn!



Lindsay W, The yin to Sean M's wang...I mean yang LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Tart Butner  LOL


I have seen Tart Butner ever since I got here. But, I must have missed how that one got started. I know it must have been good, LOL.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It really has been great, especially with so many wonderful people here. <3
> 
> I have to admit, though, I missed the LW reference. Damn!


I have had so much fun with everyone here too, thanks everyone! Let's keep the thread going after Halloween, keep the fun alive!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Indeed! I'll remember that going forward ; )


Smart man, smart man. There is hope for you going forward.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have seen Tart Butner ever since I got here. But, I must have missed how that one got started. I know it must have been good, LOL.


It was a misspelled listing on eBay and the rest became history.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Question: so our SAVE2 $20 off $45 coupon expires today and there is the $10 off $35 coupon starting on Monday (I received the flyer today). I know there was a $10 off $25 coupon and then the other $20 off $45 CATS214 coupon. Going forward, what will be the valid coupons? Does anyone have a list (either pics of the coupon or coupon codes)?


I did get a coupon for B2G2 on candles that starts in September. It is somewhere around here...


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I did get a coupon for B2G2 on candles that starts in September. It is somewhere around here...


Gives me time to try the 6 Ghostly Treats votives I bought today and decide if I want to get some jars.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mae said:


> I made my Mom unpack it and send me a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206375


LOL! It's a larger version of the Boney Fisherman's butt! Too funny, ROFL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It was a misspelled listing on eBay and the rest became history.


Thank you! Now I'm in the know! He he! Too fab.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Gives me time to try the 6 Ghostly Treats votives I bought today and decide if I want to get some jars.


That is a sic amount of votives! You better LOVE it by the time you're done with them! You already have a jar, just in six different pieces, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you! Now I'm in the know! He he! Too fab.


I would love to call some Yankee Candle stores tomorrow and ask if they have any RuPaul Boney Bunches in stock just to hear their reactions. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I have had so much fun with everyone here too, thanks everyone! Let's keep the thread going after Halloween, keep the fun alive!


NP, Redsea! Halloween 365! Are you with me?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> LOLOL!! Tell us the story!!! pleeeeeeeeease!


Well, ok. Honestly the story isn't that good. The first bus order I bought with a box of tea lights. Feeling I didn't get my money's worth and having nothing else to purchase with WTD, I purchased another bus. I hoped to cancel the other order by emailing YC customer support. No such luck. Looks like I will have a Ghoul Bus line. At least I get to pick my favorite of the two and can return or sell the other one. Win, win!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That is a sic amount of votives! You better LOVE it by the time you're done with them! You already have a jar, just in six different pieces, LOL!


I had to get my purchases over $45 or the "Coupon Queen" would have thrown bacon candles at me. I swear, when she was waving her hands having a fit, I almost pictured her flying away like the Boney Bird. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I would love to call some Yankee Candle stores tomorrow and ask if they have any RuPaul Boney Bunches in stock just to hear their reactions. LOL


When I was in my store this afternoon, I shared with the management all of our names for her. They couldn't stop laughing! I just adore her. She is going to be perfect with WTD. 

And, I am thinking of grouping Bone White in there with them. After all, that piece is an orgy all by itself.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, ok. Honestly the story isn't that good. The first bus order I bought with a box of tea lights. Feeling I didn't get my money's worth and having nothing else to purchase with WTD, I purchased another bus. I hoped to cancel the other order by emailing YC customer support. No such luck. Looks like I will have a Ghoul Bus line. At least I get to pick my favorite of the two and can return or sell the other one. Win, win!


You will be $200 richer! LOLOL! I hope the bus is as great in person as it appears in pictures! EEEEE! I am so jealous of those of you who have the Boneys in hand already ... growl!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, ok. Honestly the story isn't that good. The first bus order I bought with a box of tea lights. Feeling I didn't get my money's worth and having nothing else to purchase with WTD, I purchased another bus. I hoped to cancel the other order by emailing YC customer support. No such luck. Looks like I will have a Ghoul Bus line. At least I get to pick my favorite of the two and can return or sell the other one. Win, win!


If you get the one with the eyed bus drive you hit the jackpot. I wouldn't settle for $180 on eBay.  LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You will be $200 richer! LOLOL! I hope the bus is as great in person as it appears in pictures! EEEEE! I am so jealous of those of you who have the Boneys in hand already ... growl!


Wanna come by and see my Boney Bunches


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> When I was in my store this afternoon, I shared with the management all of our names for her. They couldn't stop laughing! I just adore her. She is going to be perfect with WTD.
> 
> And, I am thinking of grouping Bone White in there with them. After all, that piece is an orgy all by itself.


OMG, Lindsay M with all her little Sean W's. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, ok. Honestly the story isn't that good. The first bus order I bought with a box of tea lights. Feeling I didn't get my money's worth and having nothing else to purchase with WTD, I purchased another bus. I hoped to cancel the other order by emailing YC customer support. No such luck. Looks like I will have a Ghoul Bus line. At least I get to pick my favorite of the two and can return or sell the other one. Win, win!


I'm not against people who sell extras to get some extra $$$ and further their collections. Keep the best one, and sell the spare! We won't hold it against you. Promise!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> NP, Redsea! Halloween 365! Are you with me?


Yes I am! It will be Christmas and we'll still be chatting about Boneys! Lol...Happy Bonemas!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> OMG, Lindsay M with all her little Sean W's. LOL


My assistant store manager said, "So, you are going to get Bone White and her Seven Tiny Demons?"

I didn't tell him who I thought the "Seven Tiny Demons" really were, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Yes I am! It will be Christmas and we'll still be chatting about Boneys! Lol...Happy Bonemas!


It will be a sad day when this topic leaves the front page and everyone disappears until next year.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> It will be a sad day when this topic leaves the front page and everyone disappears until next year.


I know, I checked a few days ago and we were number one in a few categories...like for hitting the like and thanks button. It isn't going to happen though this year!  I am in denial, lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It will be a sad day when this topic leaves the front page and everyone disappears until next year.


Don't worry, myerman. I'll still be around. Just PM, or shoot, you can have my e-mail! 

I already "leaked' my true identity in my conversation with Shawn M. earlier (it's not the Boney Ban Dit, LOL)!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> If you get the one with the eyed bus drive you hit the jackpot. I wouldn't settle for $180 on eBay.  LOL


Clearly, if I'm fortunate enough to get the one-eyed bus driver, I wouldn't take any less than $1200. It would be a rare, one-of-a-kind, manufacturer error of epic proportion, not found in stores, and quite possibly the last EVER of it's kind. You know, I may just put a "best offer" on there just for *hits and giggles.


----------



## myerman82

Yankee Candle, give us Christmas Boneys.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle, give us Christmas Boneys.


Yes! And more ornaments for our trees.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Clearly, if I'm fortunate enough to get the one-eyed bus driver, I wouldn't take any less than $1200. It would be a rare, one-of-a-kind, manufacturer error of epic proportion, not found in stores, and quite possibly the last EVER of it's kind. You know, I may just put a "best offer" on there just for *hits and giggles.


Don't forget FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Yes! And more ornaments for our trees.


I demand a DDG and WTD ornament.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm not against people who sell extras to get some extra $$$ and further their collections. Keep the best one, and sell the spare! We won't hold it against you. Promise!


Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! And for what it's worth, I thought DDG was pretty hot! Women with red hair are my weakness! Don't tell my fiance. She is blonde!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Don't forget FREE SHIPPING!


This is the holy grail of Boney Bunches, the one eyed bus driver. If you like I can include a sharpie for a extra $200. Please include your preferred size, large or small in the note.


----------



## boneybabe13

I would LOOOOOOOVE more ornaments, and DDG should def be one of them!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I demand a DDG and WTD ornament.


I would gladly hang those on the tree!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! And for what it's worth, I thought DDG was pretty hot! Women with red hair are my weakness! Don't tell my fiance. She is blonde!


Oh, in another life, Haddonfield. What we could have been together...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I demand a DDG and WTD ornament.


With these being so delicate, I would be worried about extra "parts" breaking off, you know?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> This is the holy grail of Boney Bunches, the one eyed bus driver. If you like I can include a sharpie for a extra $200. Please include your preferred size, large or small in the note.


"Confirmed catalog model piece for the Yankee Candle 2014 Boney Bunch preview catalog. Was actually handled by Sean W. and Lindsey M. from Yankee Candle!!!"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, so WTD is now officially sold out. I don't know if anyone else mentioned earlier that it was? I'm so glad I ordered two of those. I need to pick the one with the best face!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> "Confirmed catalog model piece for the Yankee Candle 2014 Boney Bunch preview catalog. Was actually handled by Sean W. and Lindsey M. from Yankee Candle!!!"


Don't you mean man-handled LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I should have gotten the fisherman, since it appears that he is popular, and near selling out too. I am going to cross fingers that he is available in September, when I pick up the witch's boots and some other pieces. Two sets of butts together!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, so WTD is now officially sold out. I don't know if anyone else mentioned earlier that it was? I'm so glad I ordered two of those. I need to pick the one with the best face!


Make sure the Ooooooooo is perfect LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think what sold out this year on preview day is a perfect depiction of how YC botched their marketing campaign this year. When you have just as many items from the Spellbound collection sell out as Boney Bunch items, something went horribly wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Make sure the Ooooooooo is perfect LOL


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I think what sold out this year on preview day is a perfect depiction of how YC botched their marketing campaign this year. When you have just as many items from the Spellbound collection sell out as Boney Bunch items, something went horribly wrong.


And the three BB pieces that sold out were online exclusives. Ouch.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

How is everyone still awake? Haha. 

For some reason, waiting up last night til 3 am for the stupid taper holders, going to bed only to wake up again at 5:30am to order said taper holder, then oversleeping to 9:30am and doing a panic run out of the house reminded me too much of grad school. And YC took all my money. Preview day is exactly like graduate school.


----------



## Mae

jess-jess-5556 said:


> How is everyone still awake? Haha.
> 
> For some reason, waiting up last night til 3 am for the stupid taper holders, going to bed only to wake up again at 5:30am to order said taper holder, then oversleeping to 9:30am and doing a panic run out of the house reminded me too much of grad school. And YC took all my money. Preview day is exactly like graduate school.



The afternoon nap is the only thing keeping me going and even now I'm on fumes.


----------



## myerman82

jess-jess-5556 said:


> How is everyone still awake? Haha.
> 
> For some reason, waiting up last night til 3 am for the stupid taper holders, going to bed only to wake up again at 5:30am to order said taper holder, then oversleeping to 9:30am and doing a panic run out of the house reminded me too much of grad school. And YC took all my money. Preview day is exactly like graduate school.


I am up because my nephew will not go to bed at all. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

jess-jess-5556 said:


> How is everyone still awake? Haha.
> 
> For some reason, waiting up last night til 3 am for the stupid taper holders, going to bed only to wake up again at 5:30am to order said taper holder, then oversleeping to 9:30am and doing a panic run out of the house reminded me too much of grad school. And YC took all my money. Preview day is exactly like graduate school.


Believe me. I am BEYOND delirious with exhaustion.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am actually surfing eBay, trying to find the best price for Boney Graveyard. I just can't right now, after the tart butner. *sigh*


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Hey myerman, I found a lady in California that had a 2 Boo-Nilla tarts, 5 Cider Web tarts, and 3 Cider web votives. I bought them all! It was an off eBay transaction so I may very well never see them (or my money), but I had to take the gamble. What say you?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Hey myerman, I found a lady in California that had a 2 Boo-Nilla tarts, 5 Cider Web tarts, and 3 Cider web votives. I bought them all! It was an off eBay transaction so I may very well never see them (or my money), but I had to take the gamble. What say you?


I'm not myerman, LOL, but nothing ventured, nothing gained! If you succeed, good score on such expensive rarities nowadays!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Also myerman, there are 9 fish boats left on yc.com. Better hurry unless your waiting until September.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Also myerman, there are 9 fish boats left on yc.com. Better hurry unless your waiting until September.


Just curious. How do you know how many are left? I noticed the Low Stock icon. Do you just try to put them all into your cart, and see if one too many kicks out?


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Hey myerman, I found a lady in California that had a 2 Boo-Nilla tarts, 5 Cider Web tarts, and 3 Cider web votives. I bought them all! It was an off eBay transaction so I may very well never see them (or my money), but I had to take the gamble. What say you?


'

Did you get a good price?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm not myerman, LOL, but nothing ventured, nothing gained! If you succeed, good score on such expensive rarities nowadays!


Very true. I really like YC's older candles. They just last so much longer and the throw is much better. I really hope I get those candles!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Also myerman, there are 9 fish boats left on yc.com. Better hurry unless your waiting until September.


If anybody is watching that hopes to get one (I am going to wait), it shows 8 being left now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, by the way, can you believe that somebody already paid this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad9c308b9


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just curious. How do you know how many are left? I noticed the Low Stock icon. Do you just try to put them all into your cart, and see if one too many kicks out?


Find the item number, go to YC's homepage and click on "quick shop" link at top, insert item number in box and type in 9999 as quantity. If there are less than 9999, it will tell you exactly how many they have left to sell. Sometimes even sold out items can still show 1 or 2 left and you can add them to your cart that way. A nifty little trick for future use ; )


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Find the item number, go to YC's homepage and click on "quick shop" link at top, insert item number in box and type in 9999 as quantity. If there are less than 9999, it will tell you exactly how many they have left to sell. Sometimes even sold out items can still show 1 or 2 left and you can add them to your cart that way. A nifty little trick for future use ; )


AWESOME! Thank you so much! *hugs*


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> '
> 
> Did you get a good price?


$2 each shipped. Not cheap but retail these days so I feel good about it (if they arrive, that is).


----------



## myerman82

I will be getting the fish boney at the store on Monday since they have a lot of stock left.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> AWESOME! Thank you so much! *hugs*


You're very welcome!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, by the way, can you believe that somebody already paid this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad9c308b9


I saw that earlier. Oh, how silly some people are : (


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> You're very welcome!!!


Okay, I gave it a go on fisherman guy, and it says 0 are left. Maybe I did it wrong?

Edit: Nevermind! I figured it out. Once someone places the items in his/her cart, it removes that quantity from what is available. I had all of them in my cart when I tried to search the first time. When I removed them, they showed up as available. Thank you!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> $2 each shipped. Not cheap but retail these days so I feel good about it (if they arrive, that is).


I miss Boonilla, the throw was awesome. Cider Web was another good one. I saw Trick-or-Treat at Yankee Candle today and figured I'd wait until the bOney Bunch version returns to Home Goods as it has the last few years. The older candles are much better.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I will be getting the fish boney at the store on Monday since they have a lot of stock left.


Very good. I believe you will like it.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If anybody is watching that hopes to get one (I am going to wait), it shows 8 being left now.


How do you find out how many are left? That's cool!


----------



## redsea

redsea said:


> How do you find out how many are left? That's cool!


Ooops, nevermind, just saw the post!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, I gave it a go on fisherman guy, and it says 0 are left. Maybe I did it wrong?


I did it again and now there are 8 left. Make sure the item number goes in it's box and the quantity goes in it's box. Then add to cart. You will see an error message that tells you how many are left.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I did it again and now there are 8 left. Make sure the item number goes in it's box and the quantity goes in it's box. Then add to cart. You will see an error message that tells you how many are left.


I edited my earlier post. I had the 8 in my cart when I tried the first time. I removed them, which is why they are showing up now.


----------



## redsea

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I did it again and now there are 8 left. Make sure the item number goes in it's box and the quantity goes in it's box. Then add to cart. You will see an error message that tells you how many are left.


This is too much fun, thanks! There are 720 Dawns left everyone!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I miss Boonilla, the throw was awesome. Cider Web was another good one. I saw Trick-or-Treat at Yankee Candle today and figured I'd wait until the bOney Bunch version returns to Home Goods as it has the last few years. The older candles are much better.


For sure! We have TJ Maxx around here and none of them have Fall/Halloween out yet. I asked people at two different stores when their stuff was going to be out and you would have thought I asked them to commit a crime. They seemed almost offended I asked. Why must people be so difficult sometimes?!?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> This is too much fun, thanks! There are 720 Dawns left everyone!


Good Lord, that's a lot of pieces! YC really screwed the pooch (not Dawn's, LOL) this year!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Very good. I believe you will like it.


This morning I only grabbed the Boneys I really wanted and didn't have time to look at anything else. They had my stash on the counter and I didn't want anyone taking anything so I checked out right away. Online, fish boney looked flat but when I saw it tonight I really did like it. 
A little off topic but I know for a fact that store employees have first pick on stock. When I was standing in line the manager told me they only got in 2 "Can't wait to see you" boney bunches. After I grabbed the only one they had out another lady asked if they had more in back and she said they only had one. The same thing happened last year when they told me they had three mansions and on preview day only two made it to the floor. The lady told me their was a third mansion in back new in box and when she looked she came back and told me they only got in two.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good Lord, that's a lot of pieces! YC really screwed the pooch (not Dawn's, LOL) this year!


Adore  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> For sure! We have TJ Maxx around here and none of them have Fall/Halloween out yet. I asked people at two different stores when their stuff was going to be out and you would have thought I asked them to commit a crime. They seemed almost offended I asked. Why must people be so difficult sometimes?!?


Because they aren't as fun as your are Haddonfield. And, they have a stick up their ***.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> For sure! We have TJ Maxx around here and none of them have Fall/Halloween out yet. I asked people at two different stores when their stuff was going to be out and you would have thought I asked them to commit a crime. They seemed almost offended I asked. Why must people be so difficult sometimes?!?


I had that reply when I called Bed Bath & Beyond a few years ago. I got a huge lecture on how it is still Summer and I'm the reason they can't enjoy the seasons anymore. This was in early September too. LOL 
TJ Maxx should have their stuff out within the next week. They always had Halloween out the first week of August.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Because they aren't as fun as your are Haddonfield. And, they have a stick up their ***.


They are suffering from "Summertime Sadness" LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> This morning I only grabbed the Boneys I really wanted and didn't have time to look at anything else. They had my stash on the counter and I didn't want anyone taking anything so I checked out right away. Online, fish boney looked flat but when I saw it tonight I really did like it.
> A little off topic but I know for a fact that store employees have first pick on stock. When I was standing in line the manager told me they only got in 2 "Can't wait to see you" boney bunches. After I grabbed the only one they had out another lady asked if they had more in back and she said they only had one. The same thing happened last year when they told me they had three mansions and on preview day only two made it to the floor. The lady told me their was a third mansion in back new in box and when she looked she came back and told me they only got in two.


That just isn't right. I don't think they do that at my store. Since the employees don't get discounts on BB items, if they sell out in store, they just order like a regular customer, using the same coupons as we do, with free online shipping as we do. That is awful what is happening where you are, myerman.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good Lord, that's a lot of pieces! YC really screwed the pooch (not Dawn's, LOL) this year!


Last night around 2am cst I checked on the quantity of the pet cemetary. It was 600 or so and I ordered it. When I got to my local YC store at 10:30am, the manager looked it up again and said there were only 92 left. I did the quick shop trick on my phone and, sure enough, 92 pieces were left. They were all gone by 2:30pm when I checked again.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Bus is back in stock.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I had that reply when I called Bed Bath & Beyond a few years ago. I got a huge lecture on how it is still Summer and I'm the reason they can't enjoy the seasons anymore. This was in early September too. LOL
> TJ Maxx should have their stuff out within the next week. They always had Halloween out the first week of August.


How DARE you ruin summer for BB&B? You alone? Nobody else? Will the sun ever shine again? Why? Why????

And I thought Shawn M. pulled all the strings.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Because they aren't as fun as your are Haddonfield. And, they have a stick up their ***.


That's what I think too : ). Have some fun for goodness sakes!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That just isn't right. I don't think they do that at my store. Since the employees don't get discounts on BB items, if they sell out in store, they just order like a regular customer, using the same coupons as we do, with free online shipping as we do. That is awful what is happening where you are, myerman.


Recently the mood at my store has been different. It's been that way the last few weeks but I figured it was because Yankee Candle was threatening them. I do believe that policies should be followed. I have noticed that they were holding Boney Bunches and witches boots on the counter for someone when the store opened. Someone at my store is getting special treatment and it's not me.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> Bus is back in stock.


And here we go again with the in stock, out of stock crap. Sean W. is burning the midnight oil tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> And here we go again with the in stock, out of stock crap. Sean W. is burning the midnight oil tonight.


It's not midnight oil he's burning, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Bus is back in stock.


Another case of Yankee Candle creating buzz with fake shortages. We see it happen every year. It is a great piece though.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Everyone, I'm officially Boneyed out for tonight. It was a good day all around. Have sweet dreams everyone about your new Boney guests and thise of you who haven't gotten yours yet, trust me, you will love them! Night!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I was in a different train of thought for a few minutes. I realize I really do need to catch up on RP's DR. I remember when that show started, and always wanted to watch it. Six seasons already? Where does the time go?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Everyone, I'm officially Boneyed out for tonight. It was a good day all around. Have sweet dreams everyone about your new Boney guests and thise of you who haven't gotten yours yet, trust me, you will love them! Night!


Goodnight! I'm almost right behind you (not literally, LOL)!


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Everyone, I'm officially Boneyed out for tonight. It was a good day all around. Have sweet dreams everyone about your new Boney guests and thise of you who haven't gotten yours yet, trust me, you will love them! Night!


Good night.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Recently the mood at my store has been different. It's been that way the last few weeks but I figured it was because Yankee Candle was threatening them. I do believe that policies should be followed. I have noticed that they were holding Boney Bunches and witches boots on the counter for someone when the store opened. Someone at my store is getting special treatment and it's not me.


Well, you seem like a pretty nice guy to me here. I don't see why you would be any different in RL I would have loved to have gone around with you to different stores today for the premier. I would have shown the b*****s how things are done!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I was in a different train of thought for a few minutes. I realize I really do need to catch up on RP's DR. I remember when that show started, and always wanted to watch it. Six seasons already? Where does the time go?


Six seasons and two inspired Boney Bunches. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

People love me for some reason when I go into stores. I don't dress up, don't wear makeup, don't dress to the nines. I don't know why, but they LOVE me. I went into BABW today, didn't see any fall candles, and simply asked about them. By the time I was done talking with one of the associates, I was leaving with a coupon, without buying anything.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, you seem like a pretty nice guy to me here. I don't see why you would be any different in RL I would have loved to have gone around with you to different stores today for the premier. I would have shown the b*****s how things are done!


I was just excited to get what I wanted. I think some people are miserable and can't stand a little positivity in their lives.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Goodnight! I'm almost right behind you (not literally, LOL)!


Sure Pumpkin, sure ; )


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

myerman82 said:


> I had that reply when I called Bed Bath & Beyond a few years ago. I got a huge lecture on how it is still Summer and I'm the reason they can't enjoy the seasons anymore. This was in early September too. LOL
> TJ Maxx should have their stuff out within the next week. They always had Halloween out the first week of August.


This is really, really odd. Doesn't practically every store, in every category, stock one season ahead (at least)? I mean is this woman offended when she goes into a clothing store in August and sees the fall clothing releases? How about when the winter jackets are out in September - does it pizz her off to be able to buy her jackets BEFORE the snow flies? LOL. And to be able to buy her kids' school supplies ahead of time rather than mad-dashing...getting that bikini and inner tube and beach umbrella in time to have it ready for Memorial Day Weekend...etc.? Does it tick her off not to have to buy her kids' Easter baskets a week before Easter amid a thronging, elbowing crowd? Is she annoyed that she's able to buy her artificial Christmas tree ahead of time so she's ready to have a relaxing weekend well before Christmas decorating it? 

On a side note, I don't usually take an "uppity" stance with retail or service people - I always think their jobs having to deal with people are hard enough - BUT if I EVER got lectured by a store employee this way, the manager would surely be hearing from me. You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> People love me for some reason when I go into stores. I don't dress up, don't wear makeup, don't dress to the nines. I don't know why, but they LOVE me. I went into BABW today, didn't see any fall candles, and simply asked about them. My the time I was done talking with one of the associates, I was leaving with a coupon, without buying anything.


Every time I walk into B&BW they think it's another clueless guy strolling into the store for whatever reason. Usually I have them laughing and learning a thing or two they didn't know before I leave. The same thing when I visit a Yankee Candle out of town. I had they sales people laughing over DDG and WTD last week.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I was just excited to get what I wanted. I think some people are miserable and can't stand a little positivity in their lives.


Me too. It really is the simple things for me sometimes. Everybody got Bone White last year, and for various reasons (sloppy paint job, not available, whatever), I didn't. Fast forward a year later. I found an AWESOME one. Patience and time. Wonderful things, both of which seem to be in short supply here on planet Earth.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Every time I walk into B&BW they think it's another clueless guy strolling into the store for whatever reason. Usually I have them laughing and learning a thing or two they didn't know before I leave. The same thing when I visit a Yankee Candle out of town. I had they sales people laughing over DDG and WTD last week.


You have people laughing? I don't see how. You are so boring, remember?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Is your nephew tired yet? I fear you may be here all alone before long, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> This is really, really odd. Doesn't practically every store, in every category, stock one season ahead (at least)? I mean is this woman offended when she goes into a clothing store in August and sees the fall clothing releases? LOL. (And of course I have to wonder whether she's freaking out and bumming over Santas in stores in early November...I'm guessing, not...that's just a guess, though...)
> 
> On a side note, I don't usually take an "uppity" stance with retail or service people - I always think their jobs having to deal with people are hard enough - BUT if I EVER got lectured by a store employee this way, the manager would surely be hearing from me. You have got to be kidding me.


I don't get why people are fine with retail being one season ahead but when it comes to Halloween they seem to have a problem with it. It could be cause they associate Halloween with the end of Summer or colder weather. I love my seasons but I don't take it personal once my favorite times of the year pass. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is your nephew tired yet? I fear you may be here all alone before long, LOL.


He went to bed about 20 minutes ago. I have to bribe him with the Trash Pack Trash Wheels from Toys R Us tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I don't get why people are fine with retail being one season ahead but when it comes to Halloween they seem to have a problem with it. It could be cause they associate Halloween with the end of Summer or colder weather. I love my seasons but I don't take it personal once my favorite times of the year pass. LOL


I believe it is because Halloween is looked at as a pagan holiday. Dark and evil. What many people don't understand, is that so many wonderful Christmas traditions are pagan in origin as well.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You have people laughing? I don't see how. You are so boring, remember?


I am the most boring person you will ever see. LOL Just ask my good friend the coupon queen at Yankee Candle LOL I think she was jealous of the bird plane today because she was flapping her arms like she wanted to fly into next century.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's really just my 2 cents. Not worth much. I loved summer a lot more when I lived near the beach. Now, I live for spring and fall.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I am the most boring person you will ever see. LOL Just ask my good friend the coupon queen at Yankee Candle LOL I think she was jealous of the bird plane today because she was flapping her arms like she wanted to fly into next century.


LOL! If you could see the image in my mind of this bird woman, and I've never even met her! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's really just my 2 cents. Not worth much. I loved summer a lot more when I lived near the beach. Now, I live for spring and fall.


I prefer the colder weather. It's been a pretty mild Summer though. We had some hot days but we also had some cool days too.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! If you could see the image in my mind of this bird woman, and I've never even met her! LOL!


She was really going to town with those hands. Either she was preforming a exorcism on herself or she was trying to fly like McBirdie in the old McDonald's commercials. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I love cooler weather too (makes me feel more frisky, he he). It has been in the 70's here in VA for the past week. Back in the 90's soon. Ugh. 

Really, as long as the sun is out, I feel wonderful. When it stays in, and is rainy and cloudy, I lose steam quickly. That is why winter is my least favorite season.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I grew up loving fall in the northeast. Here in SoCal, our fall isn't the same "fall"...but I still love it. It is missing that bittersweet element because winter isn't coming (or not really...unless 60F is considered winter), but there is still a lot to love about the fall in SoCal. We do have some trees that change color, especially out here in the 'burbs (liquidambar is my favorite, star-shaped/kind of maple tree shaped bright red or bright orange leaves) and the oppressive heat finally lifts a little in October.

I do know that I used to get very depressed in northeastern winters, and I have since discovered that I have a vitamin D deficiency (if I even have this in SoCal, and to a pretty severe level, then you have to know it's pretty bad). This probably always contributed and I just didn't know it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I hope that you have fun with your nephew tomorrow! You are a good uncle, setting a wonderful example for him! Kids should learn, bribery gets you everywhere!


----------



## myerman82

I love the seasons here in Illinois. Nothing better than the leaves changing in the fall and the cooler breeze.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Liquidambar tree. Come on, October!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I grew up loving fall in the northeast. Here in SoCal, our fall isn't the same "fall"...but I still love it. It is missing that bittersweet element because winter isn't coming (or not really...unless 60F is considered winter), but there is still a lot to love about the fall in SoCal. We do have some trees that change color, especially out here in the 'burbs (liquidambar is my favorite, star-shaped/kind of maple tree shaped bright red or bright orange leaves) and the oppressive heat finally lifts a little in October.
> 
> I do know that I used to get very depressed in northeastern winters, and I have since discovered that I have a vitamin D deficiency (if I even have this in SoCal, and to a pretty severe level, then you have to know it's pretty bad). This probably always contributed and I just didn't know it.


Hi there! Yes, I completely understand, after spending a few years in NJ, CT, and NY. Never again (if I can help it).  I need the sun!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I hope that you have fun with your nephew tomorrow! You are a good uncle, setting a wonderful example for him! Kids should learn, bribery gets you everywhere!


Especially when I need some me time...ok that sounded all types of wrong LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> View attachment 206385
> 
> 
> Liquidambar tree. Come on, October!


Yes! Leaves changing! Beautiful here in VA too. I'm so close to the Blue Ridge Parkway, I can see them in NC too. Love the mountains!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes! Leaves changing! Beautiful here in VA too. I'm so close to the Blue Ridge Parkway, I can see them in NC too. Love the mountains!


Oh gosh I have heard VA autumns are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I haven't seen you here before CaliforniaMelanie, and it was nice to meet you. Don't be a stranger! I am 3 hours ahead of you, and after all of the BB excitement, I am toasted! Off to bed I go!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh gosh I have heard VA autumns are GORGEOUS.


Yes, they are. And NC too. I haven't seen the West Coast yet. Wanna switch?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I haven't seen you here before CaliforniaMelanie, and it was nice to meet you. Don't be a stranger! I am 3 hours ahead of you, and after all of the BB excitement, I and toasted! Off to bed I go!


Good night. Hope you have great dreams of DDG and WTD


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, they are. And NC too. I haven't seen the West Coast yet. Wanna switch?


Don't tempt me. (packing bag) I'll wave to ya from my plane as we cross paths!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Good night. Hope you have great dreams of DDG and WTD


It would be an improvement over my last one of Shawn M. and Lindsay (insert last initial; I forgot, LOL).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Don't tempt me. (packing bag) I'll wave to ya from my plane as we cross paths!


Boney Bird Plane?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Don't tempt me. (packing bag) I'll wave to ya from my plane as we cross paths!


From what myerman was saying, I'm sure his local YC manager won't mind flying you either.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, guys. Seriously, I gotta fly (flaps wings wildly like myerman's YC manager). Goodnight!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Boney Bird Plane?


Just start waving your hands and do a sun dance. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, guys. Seriously, I gotta fly (flaps wings wildly like myerman's YC manager). Goodnight!


She wishes she was a manager, she's just a little birdie.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, guys. Seriously, I gotta fly (flaps wings wildly like myerman's YC manager). Goodnight!


Good night! Spooky dreams!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> From what myerman was saying, I'm sure his local YC manager won't mind flying you either.


I wonder if she gets frequent flyer miles


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> She wishes she was a manager, she's just a little birdie.


Yes, apparently I am. I'm still here. Having a little trouble taking off, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I wonder if she gets frequent flyer miles


Goodnight, myerman. Try to behave, and not corrupt anymore little children tomorrow.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, apparently I am. I'm still here. Having a little trouble taking off, LOL.


The lady, not you. LOL She's just a worker there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The lady, not you. LOL She's just a worker there.


ROFL! I told you I was deliriously tired.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! I told you I was deliriously tired.


That's ok, I should have specified that she was just a worker there trying to fly her way to the top of the corporate ladder. LOL


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, by the way, can you believe that somebody already paid this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad9c308b9


The first picture is obviously a catalog picture, but I'm 99.99% sure that second picture was taken by BBL at the Flagship store, she posted her pictures on FB earlier. Gah, vultures make me irrationally angry. 

Edited to clarify that I'm in no way accusing her of being the seller, only saying they stole her photos to help them scalp people.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Almost to 500 pages!


----------



## witchyone

I got my shipment notification emails this morning! Hopefully that means I'll have everything by the end of the week!

And I definitely agree that the amount of stock left indicates that YC's strategy this year didn't work at all. Hopefully, someone took note of all of the complaints and plans to make it better for next year. I don't know why they try to screw over the BB collectors instead of embracing us. Look at how much money we spent yesterday combined - who else is doing that for any of their other products? Do they have anything else that rivals the the BB?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So Sleep Deprived! Ugh, LOL! If anything, YC needs to be giving us a free Boney, for all that we have been through for the preview this year, LOL! I received four of my six confirmation e-mails this morning as well. I only upgraded one of my orders (the tart butner ). The others could take significantly longer, due to the way FedEx Dumbpost works around here....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The bus was the only piece to come back in stock last night. I still think YC is sitting on more stock for the pieces that did sell out. But, they must be feeling pretty embarrassed at corporate right now, and I don't think they are going to play the "In Stock," "Low Stock," and "Sold Out" games, like they did last year. They only "Sold Out" of one Boney that isn't an online exclusive, and I am pretty sure he will show back up later (Boney with fish). I didn't get that one yet, but I gotta have something to look forward to!

All of this hubbub over a coupon, and sadly, I think they decided to randomly send out the $10 off $25 and the $20 off $45 after all of the complaints from die-hard Boney Bunch collectors. I believe that, in the beginning, all that they were hoping to promote was in their original (badly Photoshopped) Preview Party e-mail. 

Dumba**es.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I hope that everyone has a great day today! I am going to be spending time with family, and finally get to look at my goodies from yesterday. I still have two eBay purchases to open too. I think I finally found my perfect 2013 Bride and Groom, and my 2009 Gothic Farmers are eagerly waiting to be freed from their styrofoam bondage after all of these years!  Have a blessed Boney day!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh! Woot! We are now up to 500 pages on this thread! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way, be strong Boney Bunch Peeps! For the love of Bone Hill, don't do it!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-SP...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item58b35ea7bf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94f07eb9

There are many others. This is the big boy, though! Almost made me choke:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-J...251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339332584b


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> By the way, be strong Boney Bunch Peeps! For the love of Bone hill, don't do it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-SP...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item58b35ea7bf
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3a94f07eb9
> 
> This is the big boy, though! Almost made me choke:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-J...251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339332584b


I'm (very impatiently) waiting for the September restock. At least we'll be able to get the candy dish then, too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> I'm (very impatiently) waiting for the September restock. At least we'll be able to get the candy dish then, too!


Awesome, witchyone! I know it is hard to wait (I have to wait too), but if I find out someone buys them off of eBay before the second wave, I'm gonna go find that pimp hand. And use it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh! For those of you die-hards who are already decorating, post photos to help all of us with your ideas! I know we are gonna have some AMAZING displays this year! Can't wait!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I hope that everyone has a great day today! I am going to be spending time with family, and finally get to look at my goodies from yesterday. I still have two eBay purchases to open too. I think I finally found my perfect 2013 Bride and Groom, and my 2009 Gothic Farmers are eagerly waiting to be freed from their styrofoam bondage after all of these years!  Have a blessed Boney day!


You have a great day too! Enjoy all of your new Boneys!


----------



## redsea

The restock is September 2, you guys were saying? Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> You have a great day too! Enjoy all of your new Boneys!


Most of my new Boneys are being held captive at a YC warehouse right now, LOL! They must be in so much agony! Let the freeing commence (soon, I hope)!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> The restock is September 2, you guys were saying? Thanks!


That's the word on the street! Only one month away! The reported release date for the BABW fall line is around September 2nd or 3rd. YC won't want to be outshined. They will release around the same time. Be strong!


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Lol. I pointed them out to my 4-year-old and asked him what the back of them looked like. He said "That looks like a baby's butt!". Priceless!!!


Hahahaha!! Glad it wasn't just me! They were cute, tho!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Most of my new Bonies are being held captive at a YC warehouse right now, LOL! They must be in so much agony! Let the freeing commence (soon, I hope)!


Most of mine are waiting to be shipped out too! Soon enough I suppose!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes! Leaves changing! Beautiful here in VA too. I'm so close to the Blue Ridge Parkway, I can see them in NC too. Love the mountains!


I'm super close to Shenandoah and Skyline drive. Just gorgeous in the fall!!!


----------



## twelvey

Hey everybody!  

It's only my second post but this was my third year going to YC on Boney day. There are two stores and an outlet in my city and I didn't think the outlet would have anything, so I went with my husband and a friend to the nicer of the two non-outlet stores. We didn't get there until 11:20 or so, because we didn't want to stress out about it. Only a few things were gone when we arrived. The store wasn't decorated, but at least two of the employees were in costume and there was a guy who may have been going for kind of a lumberjack costume (or maybe he just likes plaid flannel). There were no raffles or refreshments. Everybody was helpful and friendly, though, and they accepted the coupon without any issue.

We missed the Boney & Clyde I wanted and the witch boots that I know my friend would've flipped out over, but maybe they'll be back in September. I did get the bird plane and the taxi, the two pieces I really wanted. My friend got the only other bird plane. Both of us got candy dishes and there were still more than a dozen left behind the counter. Now I'm regretting that I put back the cat with the pumpkin because I've gotten cats the last two years. I hope it'll be back in September. There were only a few Witches' Brew scent plug-ins left, so I bought four because I never want to be without it. I was interested in the car vent sticks, but stuff like that doesn't seem to work in my VW Rabbit. 

Overall I'm happy with what I bought, because the bird plane is very Edward Gorey/Addams Family and the taxi is so cute. My husband, who also likes the Boneys and helps me decide what to get, noted that we gravitate towards the transportation-themed Boneys, because we have the submarine and the hearse.

It sounds like we had it pretty nice in our store even without the festive atmosphere of years past. I hope the new CEO will let stores bring back the fun for future Boney days.


----------



## Kitty

YC store manager was told one coupon per customer per day. She is a good manager & was following Corp. instructions.
I saw where HF people used a lot of coupons, that's great!
My husband sat outside ( his chose) until time to checkout. I bought the rest online with more coupons.
Store only had 4 pieces left & would not get more but something different in Sept. No one knows what will be shipped.

I now have a complete BB collection from 2008-2014. I have complete YC Ultimate Afterlife collection. I have some Incredible Mr. bones & it will have to do. 
This is my last BB year, no more patience, no more coupons, no more room, no more money!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm stuck on those boots. To be honest it seems like a wasted opportunity to use them as a candle holder haha maybe as a planter? Something! 
I didn't buy pet cemetery either, but after watching Frankenweenie this morning with my daughter, I think I may just bite the bullet and try to get it in Sept.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Also from my end, the bus is back in stock.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> YC store manager was told one coupon per customer per day. She is a good manager & was following Corp. instructions.
> I saw where HF people used a lot of coupons, that's great!
> My husband sat outside ( his chose) until time to checkout. I bought the rest online with more coupons.
> Store only had 4 pieces left & would not get more but something different in Sept. No one knows what will be shipped.
> 
> I now have a complete BB collection from 2008-2014. I have complete YC Ultimate Afterlife collection. I have some Incredible Mr. bones & it will have to do.
> This is my last BB year, no more patience, no more coupons, no more room, no more money!


That's awesome about your complete collection!  I wouldn't give up, maybe next year will be different.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Too bad they won't take some of the ideas from here for the 2015 line!


----------



## happythenjaded

YAYYY all six of my online orders shipped this morning !!! Last year they took forever to even send me the email saying they shipped!


----------



## happythenjaded

Looks like the fish boat is sold out (dk if someone already mentioned that).

Also, I didnt see anyone post pictures of or mention they bought the mansion?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I haven't had my shipping notice yet. This was the first year I bought the mansion. Looking forward to seeing it in person. The bird totally appeals to me. It's so weird looking, I think that's the attraction.


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning Everyone,
Boy there were some die-hard posters on here last night, LOL! (Love it!) I was too tired from my Boney hangover to make it and had to go to bed at a decent hour last night to finally catch up on some sleep. I hope we can keep this thread going through the rest of the year. It made me a little sad yesterday to think about it dwindling down and finally disappearing. I've gotten to know so many of you through this thread and feel like you're all friends and family. So, as long as the group is okay with it, I think we should just treat this like our chat room going forward and stay in touch with each other day to day. 

Welcome Twelvey! Glad you joined us. I wish I could just once walk into my YC store on a preview party day and be the only one there with my choice of all the Boneys! That sounds like something I would dream, LOL! Just to be able to take the time to pick out the very best paint jobs...sigh. And you nailed my sentiments on the bird plane exactly. The first thing I thought was Addams Family/Tim Burton when I saw it, but Edward Gorey is also dead on. I need to see if I can get my hands on Mr. Gorey's alphabet book. "A is for Amy who fell down the stairs, B is for Basil assaulted by bears..." He was our Tim Burton before Burton came along. Btw, I love the owl in your avatar. Owls are a weakness of mine. Wish YC would do some more owl themed Boneys or Halloween stuff. 

Sorry for the long post, but since I fell asleep last night, I woke up ready to talk today and actually feel a bit more human. I guess it was fitting to be "Bone Tired" yesterday and act a bit zombie like on Boney Bunch day, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I haven't had my shipping notice yet. This was the first year I bought the mansion. Looking forward to seeing it in person. The bird totally appeals to me. It's so weird looking, I think that's the attraction.


OH, awesome! I am totally wanting to buy the mansion. I mean........you can never have too many mansions right? LOL. 

I still just dont like the bird at all...... I want to, but I dont..... Maybe in person its better? But see I dont even like the submarine..... and to me they are similar and just do not appeal to me. 

Its fun to see what pieces we all like a lot and dont like that much!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Boy there were some die-hard posters on here last night, LOL! (Love it!) I was too tired from my Boney hangover to make it and had to go to bed at a decent hour last night to finally catch up on some sleep. I hope we can keep this thread going through the rest of the year. It made me a little sad yesterday to think about it dwindling down and finally disappearing. I've gotten to know so many of you through this thread and feel like you're all friends and family. So, as long as the group is okay with it, I think we should just treat this like our chat room going forward and stay in touch with each other day to day.
> 
> Welcome Twelvey! Glad you joined us. I wish I could just once walk into my YC store on a preview party day and be the only one there with my choice of all the Boneys! That sounds like something I would dream, LOL! Just to be able to take the time to pick out the very best paint jobs...sigh. And you nailed my sentiments on the bird plane exactly. The first thing I thought was Addams Family/Tim Burton when I saw it, but Edward Gorey is also dead on. I need to see if I can get my hands on Mr. Gorey's alphabet book. "A is for Amy who fell down the stairs, B is for Basil assaulted by bears..." He was our Tim Burton before Burton came along. Btw, I love the owl in your avatar. Owls are a weakness of mine. Wish YC would do some more owl themed Boneys or Halloween stuff.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but since I fell asleep last night, I woke up ready to talk today and actually feel a bit more human. I guess it was fitting to be "Bone Tired" yesterday and act a bit zombie like on Boney Bunch day, LOL!


Hi Spooky! 

I am right there with you-- I was going off of 4 hours of sleep from the launch. So, I got a solid 8 hours last night and now I feel alive LOL. 

I am so excited to see everyones displays and packages arrive!! Its our Christmas!!! eeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Too bad they won't take some of the ideas from here for the 2015 line!


I'd love to see a cruise ship with a pool deck, complete with Boney kids diving etc. Laughing to myself - like those nightmare horror cruises that end up sitting in the gulf for weeks on end. People get off looking like they went through torture, not vacation. 
Also, maybe a Boney with worms & caterpillars & perhaps monarch butterflies, with a Hispanic flavor - nod to day of the dead. It's fun to dream. 
How about a Boney garden with the poisonous plants like hemlock, aconitum, screaming mandrakes ?etc? Ok, I'll calm down, getting carried away here. ?
Just watched a marathon of Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm so happy (no, not the real "Happy", Lol!) to see everyone back and chatting today! There's hope for our thread, Yay! 

Okay first....Kitty NOOOOO! You can't quit and leave us! That would be terrible! Maybe you can put some stuff in storage and just rotate your displays each year. That's what I'm thnking about doing now for the same reasons you gave. No room, no space. But please don't leave us entirely, we'd miss you! 

And for the people with the mansions...I am so jelly! I still don't have one yet, but will probably have to wait til next year....sigh!


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Boy there were some die-hard posters on here last night, LOL! (Love it!) I was too tired from my Boney hangover to make it and had to go to bed at a decent hour last night to finally catch up on some sleep. I hope we can keep this thread going through the rest of the year. It made me a little sad yesterday to think about it dwindling down and finally disappearing. I've gotten to know so many of you through this thread and feel like you're all friends and family. So, as long as the group is okay with it, I think we should just treat this like our chat room going forward and stay in touch with each other day to day.
> 
> Welcome Twelvey! Glad you joined us. I wish I could just once walk into my YC store on a preview party day and be the only one there with my choice of all the Boneys! That sounds like something I would dream, LOL! Just to be able to take the time to pick out the very best paint jobs...sigh. And you nailed my sentiments on the bird plane exactly. The first thing I thought was Addams Family/Tim Burton when I saw it, but Edward Gorey is also dead on. I need to see if I can get my hands on Mr. Gorey's alphabet book. "A is for Amy who fell down the stairs, B is for Basil assaulted by bears..." He was our Tim Burton before Burton came along. Btw, I love the owl in your avatar. Owls are a weakness of mine. Wish YC would do some more owl themed Boneys or Halloween stuff.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but since I fell asleep last night, I woke up ready to talk today and actually feel a bit more human. I guess it was fitting to be "Bone Tired" yesterday and act a bit zombie like on Boney Bunch day, LOL!


I would DIE for a boney owl, move on from bonesy and the cat for awhile and give us some new animals..... I love owls too.....kinda regret not getting hoot gravely when it came out but I really didn't like him other than the little owls


----------



## Spookywolf

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I'd love to see a cruise ship with a pool deck, complete with Boney kids diving etc. Laughing to myself - like those nightmare horror cruises that end up sitting in the gulf for weeks on end. People get off looking like they went through torture, not vacation.
> Also, maybe a Boney with worms & caterpillars & perhaps monarch butterflies, with a Hispanic flavor - nod to day of the dead. It's fun to dream.
> How about a Boney garden with the poisonous plants like hemlock, aconitum, screaming mandrakes ?etc? Ok, I'll calm down, getting carried away here. ?
> Just watched a marathon of Harry Potter movies.


Oh, a Boney greenhouse or gardener with man-eating plants with be awesome! 



boneybabe13 said:


> I would DIE for a boney owl, move on from bonesy and the cat for awhile and give us some new animals..... I love owls too.....kinda regret not getting hoot gravely when it came out but I really didn't like him other than the little owls


Me too! That year was a big Boney buying year for me and I passed on him. But I really love the owls and would love to pick up that piece someday if I can find a cheap deal on it.


----------



## happythenjaded

boneybabe13 said:


> I would DIE for a boney owl, move on from bonesy and the cat for awhile and give us some new animals..... I love owls too.....kinda regret not getting hoot gravely when it came out but I really didn't like him other than the little owls


Good idea! Although I fear if they got rid of the cat and dog for awhile I would be sad because I am just used to seeing them come back. What I will say to YC is to please do something new with them though..... give them some accessories or somethingggg. Maybe the cat can be in a spooky tree next year and the dog can be at the bottom of the tree barking to get up it ? idk... lol


----------



## twelvey

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Welcome Twelvey! Glad you joined us. I wish I could just once walk into my YC store on a preview party day and be the only one there with my choice of all the Boneys! That sounds like something I would dream, LOL! Just to be able to take the time to pick out the very best paint jobs...sigh. And you nailed my sentiments on the bird plane exactly. The first thing I thought was Addams Family/Tim Burton when I saw it, but Edward Gorey is also dead on. I need to see if I can get my hands on Mr. Gorey's alphabet book. "A is for Amy who fell down the stairs, B is for Basil assaulted by bears..." He was our Tim Burton before Burton came along. Btw, I love the owl in your avatar. Owls are a weakness of mine. Wish YC would do some more owl themed Boneys or Halloween stuff.


Thank you for the welcome, Spookywolf!  

There were a couple of other things sold out besides the boots and Boney & Clyde, but they did still have almost everything and there was plenty of time to contemplate what to get for most of the things. We didn't hesitate on the bird planes, though, because the employees said they were the only two in stock. I feel lucky that we weren't fighting a mad crush of desperate humanity. 

The Edward Gorey book is _The Gashlycrumb Tinies_ and I love it, too! I knew a guy in college who had it as a poster and I've always wanted one, but I do have the book. 

Thanks for the compliment on my avatar.  It's a detail of Albrecht Dürer's _The Little Owl_. One day I'd love to see the painting in person. Boney Bunch owls would be brilliant! I used to collect every owl thing I could find until they started becoming so popular, and now I'm a lot more selective. People give me owl stuff as presents every Christmas and birthday.

I should have joined this forum sooner, so I could've gotten in on the conversation about Boneys more. You are all a lot more knowledgeable about Boneys and YC than I am, though. I never really buy more than $100 at a time because we have limited space in our house. My husband and I started collecting after his sister bought us a Boney wedding couple as a wedding present in 2011. We've gone to Boney Day since 2012 so I'm just a baby in the BB-collecting scene.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yeah they need to let the cat and the dog RIP for a bit.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

happythenjaded said:


> Good idea! Although I fear if they got rid of the cat and dog for awhile I would be sad because I am just used to seeing them come back. What I will say to YC is to please do something new with them though..... give them some accessories or somethingggg. Maybe the cat can be in a spooky tree next year and the dog can be at the bottom of the tree barking to get up it ? idk... lol


The only ones I didn't buy were the headless football guy & the cat. I stuck Bonesy in my basket , so bought him. I wasn't really sure I wanted him, but was on a roll. They need spicing up. Your tree idea sounds good. Maybe they could be chasing each other, cat's hair on end. Just something to make it interesting ( to me) . I know some Boney collectors had them at top of their wish lists.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Good idea! Although I fear if they got rid of the cat and dog for awhile I would be sad because I am just used to seeing them come back. What I will say to YC is to please do something new with them though..... give them some accessories or somethingggg. Maybe the cat can be in a spooky tree next year and the dog can be at the bottom of the tree barking to get up it ? idk... lol


LOVE that idea, Happy! Putting the two of them together would be brilliant!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> The only ones I didn't buy were the headless football guy & the cat. I stuck Bonesy in my basket , so bought him. I wasn't really sure I wanted him, but was on a roll. They need spicing up. Your tree idea sounds good. Maybe they could be chasing each other, cat's hair on end. Just something to make it interesting ( to me) . I know some Boney collectors had them at top of their wish lists.


I'm really wishing I had gotten the fisherman now. I was just so overwhelmed and exhausted yesterday, LOL! I'll be positive that he will pop back up, though!


----------



## sanura03

Five out of six of my orders shipped, just waiting on the confirmation on the last one! 

For you guys really wanting the boots or pet cemetery, don't pay eBay prices!! Call the flagship store and see if they'll let you order over the phone and ship them to you. They always would in the past, so it's worth a try if you just can't wait till September! 

And I second (third, fourth?) Keeping the thread alive. I don't really know anyone in the state, so it's nice to have folks to chat with, even just virtually!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Boy there were some die-hard posters on here last night, LOL! (Love it!) I was too tired from my Boney hangover to make it and had to go to bed at a decent hour last night to finally catch up on some sleep. I hope we can keep this thread going through the rest of the year. It made me a little sad yesterday to think about it dwindling down and finally disappearing. I've gotten to know so many of you through this thread and feel like you're all friends and family. So, as long as the group is okay with it, I think we should just treat this like our chat room going forward and stay in touch with each other day to day.
> 
> Welcome Twelvey! Glad you joined us. I wish I could just once walk into my YC store on a preview party day and be the only one there with my choice of all the Boneys! That sounds like something I would dream, LOL! Just to be able to take the time to pick out the very best paint jobs...sigh. And you nailed my sentiments on the bird plane exactly. The first thing I thought was Addams Family/Tim Burton when I saw it, but Edward Gorey is also dead on. I need to see if I can get my hands on Mr. Gorey's alphabet book. "A is for Amy who fell down the stairs, B is for Basil assaulted by bears..." He was our Tim Burton before Burton came along. Btw, I love the owl in your avatar. Owls are a weakness of mine. Wish YC would do some more owl themed Boneys or Halloween stuff.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but since I fell asleep last night, I woke up ready to talk today and actually feel a bit more human. I guess it was fitting to be "Bone Tired" yesterday and act a bit zombie like on Boney Bunch day, LOL!


Good morning Spookywolf! I was definitely surprised that my store was so empty, it is fairly new, so maybe people don't know about it.  I am glad you caught up on some sleep, these Boneys really tire us out, LOL. I am totally game for keeping the thread going all year!


----------



## Spookywolf

I've got a love/hate relationship with the Boney cats and dogs. When they first came out I snapped them up. Then got the next ones in line, thinking better get them since this will be the last ones. Then the next year, it was well I already bought the others, and so on and so on. This is the first year I've passed on both, but was already thinking yesterday when I got home that I needed to go back and buy Bonesy (again!) With the pet cemtery though, I guess I could park all the dogs and cats around it, LOL! Yeah, let's move on or, as Happy said, do something different with them before we all have full fledged kennels in our collections, LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm really wishing I had gotten the fisherman now. I was just so overwhelmed and exhausted yesterday, LOL! I'll be positive that he will pop back up, though!


I bought the fisherman as an impulse at the last minute in the store yesterday. Wasn't sure I loved him, but figured I could always place him in my Boney moat scene. He definitely wouldn't have been on my top 5 list for early sellouts, but so glad I snatched him now (even though his butt looks like the back of those witches boots!). What is it about a sold out piece that makes us just have to have it?!?


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> I bought the fisherman as an impulse at the last minute in the store yesterday. Wasn't sure I loved him, but figured I could always place him in my Boney moat scene. He definitely wouldn't have been on my top 5 list for early sellouts, but so glad I snatched him now (even though his butt looks like the back of those witches boots!). What is it about a sold out piece that makes us just have to have it?!?


I laways want what I can't have, right? LOL. I am happy I got the fisherman too, I love aquatic life, so how could I not?!?


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> I've got a love/hate relationship with the Boney cats and dogs. When they first came out I snapped them up. Then got the next ones in line, thinking better get them since this will be the last ones. Then the next year, it was well I already bought the others, and so on and so on. This is the first year I've passed on both, but was already thinking yesterday when I got home that I needed to go back and buy Bonesy (again!) With the pet cemtery though, I guess I could park all the dogs and cats around it, LOL! Yeah, let's move on or, as Happy said, do something different with them before we all have full fledged kennels in our collections, LOL!


I just wish they'd stop putting them with pumpkins!!! new accessories for them would def be appreciated..... like a kitty with a boney fish


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I joined the forum last year, but was much quieter then I am now?I'd love to stay and chat through the year. You may have trouble shutting me up.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I bought the fisherman as an impulse at the last minute in the store yesterday. Wasn't sure I loved him, but figured I could always place him in my Boney moat scene. He definitely wouldn't have been on my top 5 list for early sellouts, but so glad I snatched him now (even though his butt looks like the back of those witches boots!). What is it about a sold out piece that makes us just have to have it?!?


I ordered my fish guy online so I haven't seen him in person yet. What about his butt? There seems to be a...um..."theme" going on with some of these pieces this year! Maybe I should go check my football player guy, LOL! I bought Fish boat guy for the water scene as well. He's going in with Dead and Ferried and the Boney couple in their spider web umbrella boat, aka "Love Boat" (why does that piece always make me think Venice?)


----------



## SalemWitch

witchyone said:


> I got my shipment notification emails this morning! Hopefully that means I'll have everything by the end of the week!
> 
> And I definitely agree that the amount of stock left indicates that YC's strategy this year didn't work at all. Hopefully, someone took note of all of the complaints and plans to make it better for next year. I don't know why they try to screw over the BB collectors instead of embracing us. Look at how much money we spent yesterday combined - who else is doing that for any of their other products? Do they have anything else that rivals the the BB?


I also received shipment notification emails this morning! Fantastic!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I think we do always hanker after the piece we missed. I was so sure I didn't like the football guy, but then got to thinking all the headless Boneys could have a Halloween party. Maybe I should bring him home afterall.


----------



## boneybabe13

I had a horrible dream last night that Yankee cancelled all of my online orders because paypal came back and declined payment .....so sad!! of course two of my four have shipped, can't wait to get them!!!!


----------



## Madjoodie

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I think we do always hanker after the piece we missed. I was so sure I didn't like the football guy, but then got to thinking all the headless Boneys could have a Halloween party. Maybe I should bring him home afterall.


Yes, just do it!!! Okay, so I'm a huge football fan making this an easy sell for me. But he will be a great addition to a headless Boney display (balloon guy, headless horseman, the 2008 guy holding his head, bobbing for apples, and let's not forget everyone's favorite headless farmer)!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Madjoodie said:


> Yes, just do it!!! Okay, so I'm a huge football fan making this an easy sell for me. But he will be a great addition to a headless Boney display (balloon guy, headless horseman, the 2008 guy holding his head, bobbing for apples, and let's not forget everyone's favorite headless farmer)!


Laughing my head off! You sold me!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

One of my online orders already shipped! Also I'm seriously addicted to Ghostly Treats. I know what I will be using that buy 2 get 2 coupon for next month.


----------



## Spookywolf

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I think we do always hanker after the piece we missed. I was so sure I didn't like the football guy, but then got to thinking all the headless Boneys could have a Halloween party. Maybe I should bring him home afterall.


And this is how it starts....LOL! I do the same thing. After my third or fourth trip to the store I start thinking about BB Addiction help groups!


----------



## Spookywolf

Good news is, I just checked my email and 2 of my 4 orders has shipped (one is my pet cemetery, YAY!) So excited!

And bad news is, I just noticed that the order placed in the store accidently charged me for 2 of the DDG's. I just got off the phone with my store mgr and she told me to just bring in the extra piece because she'd be able to sell it in the store and credit me back for it. I guess I'll be able to pick the one with better paint though, so good news after all!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Still haven't had an email from YC. I checked my account and all have shipped except one order for the bus and eyePhone. Too early to track on FedEx though. Must just have been entered for shipping. Can't wait.


----------



## sanura03

So just got back to my list so I could compare the order numbers to the shipment notifications and the only one not shipped yet is actually my second order with the taxi and (sold out) bus. Now I'm going to be worried until I get that e-mail haha.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Good news is, I just checked my email and 2 of my 4 orders has shipped (one is my pet cemetery, YAY!) So excited!
> 
> And bad news is, I just noticed that the order placed in the store accidently charged me for 2 of the DDG's. I just got off the phone with my store mgr and she told me to just bring in the extra piece because she'd be able to sell it in the store and credit me back for it. I guess I'll be able to pick the one with better paint though, so good news after all!


I am glad everyone's orders are going out! I need to check on mine.....


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> So just got back to my list so I could compare the order numbers to the shipment notifications and the only one not shipped yet is actually my second order with the taxi and (sold out) bus. Now I'm going to be worried until I get that e-mail haha.


The Bus is back in stock.  117 left I believe. No need to worry!


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> The Bus is back in stock.  117 left I believe. No need to worry!


Whew! So even if something happens, I should be able to re-order, so that's good.


----------



## Lucy08

Did anyone ever see this in stock?? Starting to wonder if it's old and they never took the picture down. 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/owl-luminary-gift-set-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1327771


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> I need to see if I can get my hands on Mr. Gorey's alphabet book. "A is for Amy who fell down the stairs, B is for Basil assaulted by bears..." He was our Tim Burton before Burton came along.


I also wouldn't mind a copy of the book, but for now, how about a musical tribute?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyQjQ6iR1I

It's on my Halloween playlist every year


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> Did anyone ever see this in stock?? Starting to wonder if it's old and they never took the picture down.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/owl-luminary-gift-set-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1327771


I'm almost certain it's new, but I never did see it in stock, along with one of the illumalids. I don't know if they just forgot about them or if there's something wrong with them and they decided not to sell them. I remember back in either 2010 or 2011 they had a 'Merry Moose' line for Christmas that my husband really liked. They had them online but the entire lineup was marked as sold out. Their FB person said they couldn't sell them due to defective paint (?) so I don't know why they had them on there at all.
But who knows why they do half of what they do haha.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I also wouldn't mind a copy of the book, but for now, how about a musical tribute?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyQjQ6iR1I
> 
> It's on my Halloween playlist every year


We had that book at one point, it was really neat!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Sorry if this has been brought up, I'm about 10 pages behind lol. Anyone that got the Dying to see you piece, are your eyes blinking different colors or just yellowishorange? The description online says different colors but mines not.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, this thread is popping this afternoon! Had to laugh after Lucy posted the photo of those witch's boots yesterday. When I was checking out the fisherman Boney, and saw his butt looked like that, I thought to myself, when I get him, I am gonna place DDG right up behind him, so that she can grab it. LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I just realized that I only need 2 more pieces and I will have the entire 2014 collection. I still need the grave digger and the cat. I might as well finish off the collection but I just can't with the cat. Surprisingly, last year the cat was the only piece I passed on. This year I may be doing the same. The size of the piece just does not justify spending $17.99 on in my opinion and last year the pumpkin really was the main attraction of the piece. That thing towered that cat.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Did anyone ever see this in stock?? Starting to wonder if it's old and they never took the picture down.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/owl-luminary-gift-set-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1327771


This is new, Lucy! I bet it will be in stock soon for fall! I don't collect owls, and didn't like the owl candle at BABW. I LOVE this one too, and will be getting it for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I just realized that I only need 2 more pieces and I will have the entire 2014 collection. I still need the grave digger and the cat. I might as well finish off the collection but I just can't with the cat. Surprisingly, last year the cat was the only piece I passed on. This year I may be doing the same. The size of the piece just does not justify spending $17.99 on in my opinion and last year the pumpkin really was the main attraction of the piece. That thing towered that cat.


I'm torn on the cat. I ordered it, when I purchased two DOTD's, and a tart, to reach the $45 mark. If I don't like it, I'll send it to you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thankfully, I just need the fisherman. I don't think I'm gonna crack on any other pieces this year. I am definitely going to get more from the Spellbound collection in September, though. I'm not even a huge witch fan, but those pieces are amazing.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I also wouldn't mind a copy of the book, but for now, how about a musical tribute?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyQjQ6iR1I
> 
> It's on my Halloween playlist every year


Sanura, that was AWESOME! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to stow that away somewhere to pull out later for Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up, I'm about 10 pages behind lol. Anyone that got the Dying to see you piece, are your eyes blinking different colors or just yellowishorange? The description online says different colors but mines not.


I'm sorry I can't help you with your question, BBL. I don't get pieces usually with glowing eyes. For some reason, glowing eyes freak me out. A LOT.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Sanura, that was AWESOME! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to stow that away somewhere to pull out later for Halloween.


I've got some of their other songs too. And while we're on the topic of obscure music I like for my Halloween playlist (I don't know that we're actually on that topic, but I'm going to throw this out there anyway haha) this is another of my favorites, for Silence of the Lambs fans: (It does have NSFW language though, so prepare accordingly lol)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ToNZHG5KHw


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I just realized that I only need 2 more pieces and I will have the entire 2014 collection. I still need the grave digger and the cat. I might as well finish off the collection but I just can't with the cat. Surprisingly, last year the cat was the only piece I passed on. This year I may be doing the same. The size of the piece just does not justify spending $17.99 on in my opinion and last year the pumpkin really was the main attraction of the piece. That thing towered that cat.


If I was that close, I'd just finish it out. The cats and dogs will probably hang out for a while so you could probably pick up on sale cheaper later or wait for another good coupon when you're getting your candles. I got the cat w/pumpkin last year just because of the pumpkin too. It looks great with the farmers and the pumpkin wagon. Same dang reason I'm thinking of the cat and dog again this year too. Stop with the pumpkins, YC, you're killing me!


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunchlove said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up, I'm about 10 pages behind lol. Anyone that got the Dying to see you piece, are your eyes blinking different colors or just yellowishorange? The description online says different colors but mines not.


I ordered mine online and didn't really pay attention in the stores, but someone on here mentioned that theirs also only glowed orange.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thankfully, I just need the fisherman. I don't think I'm gonna crack on any other pieces this year. I am definitely going to get more from the Spellbound collection in September, though. I'm not even a huge witch fan, but those pieces are amazing.


Well, I guess I shouldn't have said that. I do like the baby, much better than the carriage. But, it is so large! Still, I can purchase it with the fisherman later on, if I cave, LOL.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

Boneybunchlove said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up, I'm about 10 pages behind lol. Anyone that got the Dying to see you piece, are your eyes blinking different colors or just yellowishorange? The description online says different colors but mines not.


I've seen a few people mention that the eyes are only one color....maybe there is a tiny switch on the bottom that changes the color settings? If all else fails you can contact customer service. They are probably bored today since the Preview is over...haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up, I'm about 10 pages behind lol. Anyone that got the Dying to see you piece, are your eyes blinking different colors or just yellowishorange? The description online says different colors but mines not.


Hi BBL! I have that piece coming from online and it was one of the pieces gone fast yesterday so I never actually got to see it. However, the mgr said that its eyes are only orange. I think I actually prefer that though, because red and green are too much like Christmas for me. Can't wait to get mine! Can you post a pic of yours so I can get an idea of its size?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, this thread is popping this afternoon! Had to laugh after Lucy posted the photo of those witch's boots yesterday. When I was checking out the fisherman Boney, and saw his butt looked like that, I thought to myself, when I get him, I am gonna place DDG right up behind him, so that she can grab it. LOL!



I didn't see the fisherman's behind, wasn't one I was after.  DDG was much better in person, but I still passed on her.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I just realized that I only need 2 more pieces and I will have the entire 2014 collection. I still need the grave digger and the cat. I might as well finish off the collection but I just can't with the cat. Surprisingly, last year the cat was the only piece I passed on. This year I may be doing the same. The size of the piece just does not justify spending $17.99 on in my opinion and last year the pumpkin really was the main attraction of the piece. That thing towered that cat.


I really disliked the cat last year because of the huge pumpkin!!! I mostly got the cat this year because of the really cute pumpkin and my 9 year old loves anything. and everything cat. Had I not had that $20 coupon, I would have passed.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I didn't see the fisherman's behind, wasn't one I was after.  DDG was much better in person, but I still passed on her.


I missed him while I was looking in the store. You can catch him on YC's page. It is pretty obvious this guy has some junk in the trunk, and I'm not talking about the taxi, he he!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is new, Lucy! I bet it will be in stock soon for fall! I don't collect owls, and didn't like the owl candle at BABW. I LOVE this one too, and will be getting it for sure!


I don't collect owls either, but this piece really spoke to me. All the owl madness the past couple years cracks me up. My mom has collected owls my entire life, before it was cool!


----------



## Lucy08

According to the web site the eyes "blink and change color"

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1321872


----------



## jess-jess-5556

I'm glad that everyone seems to have gotten what they want. I think the boots will come back in stock once YC sees how much was sold. 

I think this thread should keep going at least until Halloween! I'm already looking around at other websites and probably will start stalking the local Home Goods soon to see what they have, so it'll be helpful to share info with one another. Also design ideas. I live in a small-ish apartment so decorating can be a challenge to find a balance between "festive" and "Halloween overload".


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I don't collect owls either, but this piece really spoke to me. All the owl madness the past couple years cracks me up. My mom has collected owls my entire life, before it was cool!


My mom did too, Lucy. I have part of her owls (they were split between me and my sisters when she died) and that's what started my love for them too.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Oh my, just saw the comment about the fisherman...I didn't notice when I picked him up yesterday. I was going to place DDG close to the headless football player but now I'm thinking the fisherman is more her speed! I'm going to unwrap him and the football player right now to see which one has the better goods....DDG needs to at least try to be selective


----------



## grandma lise

Just found this posted on Boney Bunch Love...

"Yes, thank you for the coupon. I wasn't getting much but any type of discount is always welcome! What the Manager said at my store was that the coupon was legit but it was also from last year. She had received word about it from upper management and was told to go ahead and accept it. Don't know how true that is but she did have to manually key in the code because the register did not recognize the coupon."

Interesting... 

I wonder if this is true. Is it possible that Yankee Candle used a coupon from 2013 at the last minute? This is the coupon that I requested from Yankee Candle late Friday night. Found it in my mailbox early Saturday morning. Got it thanks to you all here posting here how to get it. Thanks again!

Lisa


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Did any one else cheat the system and purchase b2g1 candles and then exchange 2 for boney bunch?


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Just found this posted on Boney Bunch Love...
> 
> "Yes, thank you for the coupon. I wasn't getting much but any type of discount is always welcome! What the Manager said at my store was that the coupon was legit but it was also from last year. She had received word about it from upper management and was told to go ahead and accept it. Don't know how true that is but she did have to manually key in the code because the register did not recognize the coupon."
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I wonder if this is true. Is it possible that Yankee Candle used a coupon from 2013 at the last minute? This is the coupon that I requested from Yankee Candle late Friday night. Found it in my mailbox early Saturday morning. Got it thanks to you all here posting here how to get it. Thanks again!
> 
> Lisa


Maybe they started worrying that the BB collectors/fans were going to revolt if they didn't pull something out fast. As it was, I think they saw a big decline in sales yesterday since most people didn't have a coupon. Best way to teach them is hit them in their wallets. Their candles have gotten so expensive that I only buy if I find a B1G1 coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

Prettypinkbow said:


> Did any one else cheat the system and purchase b2g1 candles and then exchange 2 for boney bunch?


Never heard of this. How does it work exactly?


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Just found this posted on Boney Bunch Love...
> 
> "Yes, thank you for the coupon. I wasn't getting much but any type of discount is always welcome! What the Manager said at my store was that the coupon was legit but it was also from last year. She had received word about it from upper management and was told to go ahead and accept it. Don't know how true that is but she did have to manually key in the code because the register did not recognize the coupon."
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I wonder if this is true. Is it possible that Yankee Candle used a coupon from 2013 at the last minute? This is the coupon that I requested from Yankee Candle late Friday night. Found it in my mailbox early Saturday morning. Got it thanks to you all here posting here how to get it. Thanks again!
> 
> Lisa


Interesting. But how in the world can it be from last year when the lot of us requested a coupon thru their "contact us" and received it??? I received mine with on about 5 minutes! It also scanned fine at the register, now my $5 voucher was a whole other story. It's just very weird how bent out of shape they are getting. My personal opinion, I think the stores were told there will be no coupon and then at the last second corporate issued it with out notifying the stores. As a result, the managers with wicked high sales goals were devastated. My store needed to do $6100 on Saturday. Considering the store is the size of a small walk in closet, not going to happen. Honestly, I don't think the right hand knows what the left hand is doing.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Good afternoon, fellow BB addicts!  Great to see that many people are getting their orders shipped already. I got the email early this morning that my order shipped; can't wait to get the witch boots!

Now I'm wondering, do I wait until they restock the witch hat and hand or do I try to phone Deerfield to order them? Maybe I should just exercise patience and give my wallet a breather lol.

Has anyone ever placed a phone order with that store? Do they accept coupons?


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I've got some of their other songs too. And while we're on the topic of obscure music I like for my Halloween playlist (I don't know that we're actually on that topic, but I'm going to throw this out there anyway haha) this is another of my favorites, for Silence of the Lambs fans: (It does have NSFW language though, so prepare accordingly lol)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ToNZHG5KHw


Sanura, I couldn't open your link because I couldn't remember my stupid youtube password. I'll have to try it later when they send me something to remind me what it was. I hate passwords, I've got like 50+ for work and more for home and my brain can't hold that many, LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

tl;dr

How is everyone this fantastic day? I'm stationed at my creepy abandoned building location and it's threatening rain. My phone isn't charging fast enough which means I can't watch Netflix. So that means I'm here all day until midnight. Facebook is boring. 

Someone let me know how the throw on the new white candle us! It smelled lovely in store but we didn't purchase so we could get boneys. I might stop by later this week for some tarts and votives ( which I think tarts and votives have a better throw anyway )

I'm DYING for the pet cemetery and the boots now. Can't wait for September! I'm saving my pennies.


----------



## Spookywolf

Just checked out my football player. Not sure if this is just bad paint, but my guy has a dirty face -- sorta fitting for a football player, me thinks!  And what's up with his helmet? Mine looks likes he's wearing a baseball cap? Or at least I think that's what is supposed to be in front of the number 13 on his chest?


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Spookywolf said:


> Never heard of this. How does it work exactly?


The first store I went to was comepletely empty I was the first customer in at 10:05 and freaked out because I didnt have to fight anyone for boneys! I asked if the coupon I had still worked since some people said it stopped working online and how many times I could use it. The store mgr seemed upset I had it and repeated a few times I could only use it once. The assistant mgr was super nice though and kept trying to help me as the store mgr helped others instead. Ended up using the 20 off coupon once and was disspointed but figured I would atleast use it online to get the rest of the pieces. Then I thought about the other deal they had. So I purchased 3 swirl candles at $19.99. Paid $42 something with tax since they were buy 2 get 1 free. Went to another store and returned 2 of the candles without reciept for a gift card for $42. Used it to buy more boney bunch  and that store let me use the 20/45 coupon twice! The mgr was whispering to the employee so it seemed like she knew what I was doing but didnt say anything to me!


----------



## sanura03

CandyCornWitch said:


> Good afternoon, fellow BB addicts!  Great to see that many people are getting their orders shipped already. I got the email early this morning that my order shipped; can't wait to get the witch boots!
> 
> Now I'm wondering, do I wait until they restock the witch hat and hand or do I try to phone Deerfield to order them? Maybe I should just exercise patience and give my wallet a breather lol.
> 
> Has anyone ever placed a phone order with that store? Do they accept coupons?


They do! (Or did anyway) But they're going to want the number code under the barcode and not the online 'save2' or whichever code.


----------



## Madjoodie

Now that my boney hangover is largely gone, I had a chance to take a better look at my store purchases (at my store it was a grab now, ask questions later situation). Just some thoughts to share with the gang.

1) Dying to see you: Me thinks the website lies. Orange flashing lights on mine too. Kind of strange unsychronized blinking (almost made me feel like I'd been drinking). Anyone remember if dead eye was color changing? I may have to rethink that pairing. But I do really like the orange (festive Halloween), and this piece is becoming one of my faves from the 2014 line. 

2) Graves dug: had to buy for my cemetery scene. Not in the same league as the 2008 6 foot under guy. And that shovel handle is a break waiting to happen. Makes DDG's arms look a lot less fragile! But still happy to have it.

3) Taxi: why aren't more pieces this reasonable size? Super cute, although the Boney eyes really do look like someone used a sharpie! I think I need to build a Boney garage or parking lot this year!

4) DDG: couldn't resist after all her infamy here. Not the best example of an improved paint job. Her hair starts orange and is black at the ends (like a bad dye job). I think it was PumpkinMuffin who will be able to help any of us who don't know what to do with this piece...some hilarious ideas so far!

5) Baby high chair: again YC, bigger is not always better. May look like "Honey I Blew Up the Kids" when paired with other pieces. And how did none of that food get on its clothes...White is a magnet for food whenever I wear it! And in the world of let's do something new with Bonesy, couldn't you just see the dog at the bottom of the chair trying to lick up any flying food?

6) Wedding couple: Done to death already, but I was still a sucker. Lisa and I already chatted about dress color. I now don't think I could actually put tapers in mine. The way the heads are (and one has a sloppily placed silver insert), I think the tapers will be at a slant and hit each other. Didn't have any handy to test, but would love to know if others tried.

7) Candy dish: I was a little scared to look after the quality problems others mentioned. But mine is incredible! I esp. like the detailing (scrolling, spider webs) on the coffin. May be my favorite piece of the year...at least until my pet cemetery arrives!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Just checked out my football player. Not sure if this is just bad paint, but my guy has a dirty face -- sorta fitting for a football player, me thinks!  And what's up with his helmet? Mine looks likes he's wearing a baseball cap? Or at least I think that's what is supposed to be in front of the number 13 on his chest?
> 
> View attachment 206437


I think its one of those old time football helmets like in the 30s or something. His face looks okay, but the bottom of the tombstone looks as though Bonesy lifted his leg on it!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

sanura03 said:


> I also wouldn't mind a copy of the book, but for now, how about a musical tribute?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyQjQ6iR1I
> 
> It's on my Halloween playlist every year


I have a playlist too lol 

Wolf Like Me is a must

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR006vlCCpk


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 and Spookywolf, my husband asked me what the date was on the coupon. When I remembered it was "August 2" I realized that if it was an old coupon, YC altered the date. This is the first year I recall that a coupon has only been good for one day. 

Lisa


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yeah it irks me when people insist it was fake but I'm sitting here looking at the one in my inbox from YC.

It's fake alright


----------



## redsea

Boneybunchlove said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up, I'm about 10 pages behind lol. Anyone that got the Dying to see you piece, are your eyes blinking different colors or just yellowishorange? The description online says different colors but mines not.


Mine are the same yellowish orange color.


----------



## grandma lise

I like the raised letters on the Dead End Zone's tombstone. Our store didn't receive part of their shipment so mine was ordered through the store with free shipping. My online orders were shipped today, but my store order hasn't shipped yet, perhaps tomorrow.

I'm not going to start building my display until all of the pieces are here. It's going to be a long week. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Just found this posted on Boney Bunch Love...
> 
> "Yes, thank you for the coupon. I wasn't getting much but any type of discount is always welcome! What the Manager said at my store was that the coupon was legit but it was also from last year. She had received word about it from upper management and was told to go ahead and accept it. Don't know how true that is but she did have to manually key in the code because the register did not recognize the coupon."
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I wonder if this is true. Is it possible that Yankee Candle used a coupon from 2013 at the last minute? This is the coupon that I requested from Yankee Candle late Friday night. Found it in my mailbox early Saturday morning. Got it thanks to you all here posting here how to get it. Thanks again!
> 
> Lisa


That is interesting, Lisa. Thank you for posting. At my store, the employee had to manually type in the number, but the paper was also creased where the barcode was, so we thought that was the issue!  Hmmmmm


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> tl;dr
> 
> How is everyone this fantastic day? I'm stationed at my creepy abandoned building location and it's threatening rain. My phone isn't charging fast enough which means I can't watch Netflix. So that means I'm here all day until midnight. Facebook is boring.
> 
> Someone let me know how the throw on the new white candle us! It smelled lovely in store but we didn't purchase so we could get boneys. I might stop by later this week for some tarts and votives ( which I think tarts and votives have a better throw anyway )
> 
> I'm DYING for the pet cemetery and the boots now. Can't wait for September! I'm saving my pennies.


I also want the Pet Cemetery and Witch Boots, I hope we can get them.  I am doing well, what about you, weenbaby? I loved Ghostly Treats too, it was very yummy! And of course the labels were to die for on the hallween candles-Witches' Brew, Ghostly Treats, Candy Corn, and Trick or Treat, I thought they were all amazing. I would love to use the jars as decorations in my displays.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Ok thanks I didn't want to be the odd one out lol.


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch said:


> Good afternoon, fellow BB addicts!  Great to see that many people are getting their orders shipped already. I got the email early this morning that my order shipped; can't wait to get the witch boots!
> 
> Now I'm wondering, do I wait until they restock the witch hat and hand or do I try to phone Deerfield to order them? Maybe I should just exercise patience and give my wallet a breather lol.
> 
> Has anyone ever placed a phone order with that store? Do they accept coupons?


Good afternoon to you too, CandyCornWitch!  My two orders shipped too!


----------



## grandma lise

Redsea, I think they scanned my coupon, but our store on the west coast opens three hours later than your store on the east coast. If there was a problem with the registers, perhaps it was resolved by then. I'm just glad that everyone here was able to find workarounds for the problems yesterday. We're a savvy group here. 

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

[nQUOTE=redsea;1647833]I also want the Pet Cemetery and Witch Boots, I hope we can get them.  I am doing well, what about you, weenbaby? I loved Ghostly Treats too, it was very yummy! And of course the labels were to die for on the hallween candles-Witches' Brew, Ghostly Treats, Candy Corn, and Trick or Treat, I thought they were all amazing. I would love to use the jars as decorations in my displays. [/QUOTE]
i typically don't buy jar candles. I love them but I can't justify the price. 

I do love the spellbound jar shade with the white candle. I can't wait to pair them when I get my ghostly treats! 

Quick question-I remember last year or the year before someone said they removed flocking. I bought the tart butner from last year (didn't really love it but wanted filler pieces I guess) and the best one they had has a smudge of flocking on his face. Has anyone removed this? I'm thinking maybe WD-40 since that removes sticker gum? I don't want to mess up the finish or paint job so I don't want harsh stuff...

I'm doing good today but I'm totally bored. I'm trying to watch netflix movies but my phone is randomly dimming and undimming and it's driving me nuts...yes I've adjusted settings, turned off auto dim, restarted etc. 

All my preciouses are in my back seat behind me. I haven't been home since yesterday morning. I can't wait to unpack!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> I like the raised letters on the Dead End Zone's tombstone. Our store didn't receive part of their shipment so mine was ordered through the store with free shipping. My online orders were shipped today, but my store order hasn't shipped yet, perhaps tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not going to start building my display until all of the pieces are here. It's going to be a long week.
> 
> Lisa


Don't forget, we would love to see pictures of your displays once they are setup! I was going to wait until late September for my display, but just couldn't, and they are all out now with the exception of the online orders.


----------



## redsea

Boneybunchlove said:


> Ok thanks I didn't want to be the odd one out lol.


BUT, if you were the odd one out, you could sell it on eBay for a "manufacturer mistake" and get $1,000! LOL, just kidding!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Redsea, I think they scanned my coupon, but our store on the west coast opens three hours later than your store on the east coast. If there was a problem with the registers, perhaps it was resolved by then. I'm just glad that everyone here was able to find workarounds for the problems yesterday. We're a savvy group here.
> 
> Lisa


That is likely! I am glad we were all able to use coupons too, that made the experience for me!


----------



## myerman82

I found one wedding couple yesterday that was the same colored dress as the older pieces. I was going to pick it up but the grooms face had a sloppy brown paint job smeared on his face. Almost reminded me of american wedding, right pumpkin muffin?  lol


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> [nQUOTE=redsea;1647833]I also want the Pet Cemetery and Witch Boots, I hope we can get them.  I am doing well, what about you, weenbaby? I loved Ghostly Treats too, it was very yummy! And of course the labels were to die for on the hallween candles-Witches' Brew, Ghostly Treats, Candy Corn, and Trick or Treat, I thought they were all amazing. I would love to use the jars as decorations in my displays.


I completely understand not wanting to purchase jars.  I only buy jars when I have coupons (like this new buy 2 get 2 starting in September), I may use that to get those Halloween candles, but at the same times, I would love to use that money for BB and the other Halloween accessories.


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> Good idea! Although I fear if they got rid of the cat and dog for awhile I would be sad because I am just used to seeing them come back. What I will say to YC is to please do something new with them though..... give them some accessories or somethingggg. Maybe the cat can be in a spooky tree next year and the dog can be at the bottom of the tree barking to get up it ? idk... lol


I would love something like that. Bonsey is my favorite. I will buy him until they stop making him.


----------



## grandma lise

weenbaby, to remove flocking, I alternate using my nails - (was blessed with thick nails that don't break easily) - and round, wooden toothpicks. Lighter layers of flocking come of very easily.

Redsea, I'm looking forward to everyone's displays too but have so much to organize and put away first!

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

grandma lise said:


> weenbaby, to remove flocking, I alternate using my nails - (was blessed with thick nails that don't break easily) - and round, wooden toothpicks. Lighter layers of flocking come of very easily.
> 
> Redsea, I'm looking forward to everyone's displays too but have so much to organize and put away first!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks! I was blessed with thick nails too so I'll just try that. It's just a smudge so not a lot if nail power is needed.


----------



## weenbaby

I need more creepy cloth!!!!


----------



## SalemWitch

weenbaby said:


> I need more creepy cloth!!!!


Me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Dollar tree, has creepy cloth.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm sending people YC Halloween items as birthday presents in August. What would those angry customers think of me rushing the seasons?   lol


----------



## grandma lise

The lady I met yesterday uses something she referred to as black hay, available from Michaels. Said it comes in a bag. Has anyone used it? I probably can't because I prefer lit tea lights, but for those that use flameless tea lights and tapers, I think it might be a good option.

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

DarkSecret said:


> I think its one of those old time football helmets like in the 30s or something. His face looks okay, but the bottom of the tombstone looks as though Bonesy lifted his leg on it!


Hilarious. Bonesy lifting his leg on a tombstone should come out next year!

My football guy is part of my online order. This will sound worse than I mean it to, and likely subject me to some ridicule, but what is going on between the football player's legs? Is he supposed to be sitting on something or what am I missing?


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie, there are other pieces in the collection that are similar: pumpkin wagon, the golfer, headless horseman. To me it just looks like he's running through the grass. I think this may become one of my favorite pieces this year.

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

My mom bought the football guy for her boyfriends birthday. He doesn't even like boneys. Lol.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm getting excited to unpack and figure out my scenes! Like I said a long time ago, I would love ceramic trees, benches, etc to make better scenes.


----------



## SkippyBones95

I have unpacked all my loot....and thought I would share some thoughts.

I really do like the selection this year. I didn't really think that would be the case from just reading the original list. Unfortunately, I can't say I think there is a great quality improvement. Some of the pieces look good, some not so much. I was in a hurry to pick up what I wanted in the store. Way too many grab hands to be able to pick the best of each piece. My Boney and Clyde paint job is pretty bad, especially on her side of the car. I'm going to display so you see Clyde. The fisherman and Hear No Evil look really good. The football player and Dawn paint looks ok. My candy dish came boxed. I too have discovered the lid does not fit quite right but that is ok. I plan on placing him on a shelf and won't have any candy in there. The paint job is good though. I am glad I ordered DDG so she will have a box. I wish I had one for the fisherman, the tail on the fish makes me nervous. Excited to see how DDG, taxi and WTD look when they arrive. I may have to break down and go for the wedding couple. I feel like I am running out of space to store and display so I really tried to cut back this year. I have all the couple pieces since 2010. I feel guilty not getting this years. Like I abandoned them. LOL.
All of the excitement is making me want to pull my whole collection out and look at them. But September 1st is my usual decorating date.....need to force myself to stick to that!


----------



## Madjoodie

weenbaby said:


> I'm getting excited to unpack and figure out my scenes! Like I said a long time ago, I would love ceramic trees, benches, etc to make better scenes.


That would be cool. Kind of like a Boney version of some of the Lemax Spooky Town accessories! 

Speaking of that, I know their are some Lemax collectors here too. I just started that obsession...I mean collection...last year. Does anyone display Boney Bunch pieces with Spooky Town buildings, etc.? I know the scale can be way off, but I had some fun with that last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

So many keep talking about the Ghostly treats scent? Someone describe it to me please? I might have to check it out and cheat on Witches Brew lol.

Also-- I was in Bed, Bath, and Beyond yesterday and they had a ton of the YC scarecrow items on clearance from last season. If anyone is interested check out your BBB! Not my thing but thought I'd share. 

I cannot wait until Sept. to get the rest of the Boneys i didnt want to get this time around and the other Halloween items.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Sanura, I couldn't open your link because I couldn't remember my stupid youtube password. I'll have to try it later when they send me something to remind me what it was. I hate passwords, I've got like 50+ for work and more for home and my brain can't hold that many, LOL!


Oh shoot, is it age restricted? I didn't even think about that. The video itself is just footage from Silence of the Lambs, nothing too bad, but I guess the ending shot is the one of Buffalo Bill prancing away from the camera so that's probably it. Sorry guys!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> So many keep talking about the Ghostly treats scent? Someone describe it to me please? I might have to check it out and cheat on Witches Brew lol.
> 
> Also-- I was in Bed, Bath, and Beyond yesterday and they had a ton of the YC scarecrow items on clearance from last season. If anyone is interested check out your BBB! Not my thing but thought I'd share.
> 
> I cannot wait until Sept. to get the rest of the Boneys i didnt want to get this time around and the other Halloween items.


Happy it smells similar to candy corn to me, with a touch of campfire scent. Like a toasted marshmallow.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Happy it smells similar to candy corn to me, with a touch of campfire scent. Like a toasted marshmallow.


Thanks Elizabeth! I usually just buy my YC candles/tealights at Ross/Marshalls. The large jars are usually $9.99 and the box of t/l's are like $3 lol! But I prefer B&BW candles.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Madjoodie said:


> That would be cool. Kind of like a Boney version of some of the Lemax Spooky Town accessories!
> 
> Speaking of that, I know their are some Lemax collectors here too. I just started that obsession...I mean collection...last year. Does anyone display Boney Bunch pieces with Spooky Town buildings, etc.? I know the scale can be way off, but I had some fun with that last year.


In the original list they posted of possible pieces they had said cemetary mailbox etc. I had thought it was going to be a build your own scene type pieces. That would have been awesome. 

I just started my spookytown obsession  this year. I picked up one large piece. The coffin factory and I picked up the roach coach and some of the accessories. I'm excited to set everything up and plan on putting some of the things together. Not sure how I'm gonna do anything yet.


----------



## sanura03

Madjoodie said:


> That would be cool. Kind of like a Boney version of some of the Lemax Spooky Town accessories!
> 
> Speaking of that, I know their are some Lemax collectors here too. I just started that obsession...I mean collection...last year. Does anyone display Boney Bunch pieces with Spooky Town buildings, etc.? I know the scale can be way off, but I had some fun with that last year.


I'd never really considered displaying them togeher. I guess the 2010 ceramic Boney mansions might look pretty neat in the display. Last year I had my Spookytown stuff on the window seat in our kitchen and it was pretty jam packed. And I almost had a heart attack when our dog jumped up in the middle of it to look out the window. A couple of things broken off, but that happens all the time anyway with Lemax. If it had been Boneys on there it would've been a scene of ceramic carnage haha.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks Elizabeth! I usually just buy my YC candles/tealights at Ross/Marshalls. The large jars are usually $9.99 and the box of t/l's are like $3 lol! But I prefer B&BW candles.


Did you pick up any marshmallow fireside back when BBW had it? Ghostly Treats smells a lot like that to me. Or maybe it was their s'mores candle, but I'm pretty sure it's closer to marshmallow fireside. I'm not much help haha.


----------



## DarkSecret

Madjoodie said:


> Hilarious. Bonesy lifting his leg on a tombstone should come out next year!
> 
> My football guy is part of my online order. This will sound worse than I mean it to, and likely subject me to some ridicule, but what is going on between the football player's legs? Is he supposed to be sitting on something or what am I missing?


That's funny made me laugh! I think they do that to give him support and no I don't mean that kind of support. Because he is ceramic and if he didn't have that between his legs, then maybe they would break. And that is a cute idea about Bonesy as a figure next year. There is a reason they put up signs at the entrance to cemeterys "no dogs allowed' haha


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Did you pick up any marshmallow fireside back when BBW had it? Ghostly Treats smells a lot like that to me. Or maybe it was their s'mores candle, but I'm pretty sure it's closer to marshmallow fireside. I'm not much help haha.


I love BBW Marshmellow Fireside! I picked up 3 or 4 of the 22 oz candles last fall and also the oil for the oil burner! I will need to check it out then! Thanks Sanura!! 

Also-- on YC.com it looks like Dying To See You has purple eyes to me? When I zoom in they look purple..... anyone else think so?


----------



## Madjoodie

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> In the original list they posted of possible pieces they had said cemetary mailbox etc. I had thought it was going to be a build your own scene type pieces. That would have been awesome.
> 
> I just started my spookytown obsession  this year. I picked up one large piece. The coffin factory and I picked up the roach coach and some of the accessories. I'm excited to set everything up and plan on putting some of the things together. Not sure how I'm gonna do anything yet.


Thanks Mrs. V. I would love to see pics of how you do eventually mix and match. Boneys and Spooky Town...love them both. Wish Halloween could stay out all year long at my place!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> So many keep talking about the Ghostly treats scent? Someone describe it to me please? I might have to check it out and cheat on Witches Brew lol.
> 
> Also-- I was in Bed, Bath, and Beyond yesterday and they had a ton of the YC scarecrow items on clearance from last season. If anyone is interested check out your BBB! Not my thing but thought I'd share.
> 
> I cannot wait until Sept. to get the rest of the Boneys i didnt want to get this time around and the other Halloween items.



It's a sweet smell with a hint of peppermint. I didn't recognize marshmallow at all. At least that's what my nose picks up. I didn't like it. **runs and hides**


----------



## weenbaby

I have 1 spooky town piece. It's a pumpkin cart/patch type thing. I bought it for a buck. 

Christmas tree shops had table runners last year for $1. They were the lacy type and had spiders webs, cats, ghosts, etc. I should have bought more. I like creepy cloth more because I kind of ball it up so it's not laying flat. That black hay stuff might be an option for me. Either way I'm stocking up on creepy cloth this year!

Maybe I can finally talk my husband into painting my old silver radiators, black.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks Elizabeth! I usually just buy my YC candles/tealights at Ross/Marshalls. The large jars are usually $9.99 and the box of t/l's are like $3 lol! But I prefer B&BW candles.


Gosh yes Marshall's , home goods, Ross and tj max are the place to get witchs brew and candy corn! And Burlington coat factory also! And if anyone is interested, www.darkcandles.com has halloween scents all year round. I particularly love Cain from their vampire collection in oil form. Not exactly like witchs brew but sweet and heady with patchouli. The downside is you can't smell them before you buy so it can be a toss up. Some didn't have a great throw but others were amazing.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> It's a sweet smell with a hint of peppermint. I didn't recognize marshmallow at all. At least that's what my nose picks up. I didn't like it. **runs and hides**


Yeah I am not a sweet scent person at all but.... every now and then I enjoy some... LOL.


----------



## weenbaby

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Gosh yes Marshall's , home goods, Ross and tj max are the place to get witchs brew and candy corn! And Burlington coat factory also! And if anyone is interested, www.darkcandles.com has halloween scents all year round. I particularly love Cain from their vampire collection in oil form. Not exactly like witchs brew but sweet and heady with patchouli. The downside is you can't smell them before you buy so it can be a toss up. Some didn't have a great throw but others were amazing.


I love patchouli anyway. I have a bottle of it that's over 15 years old. The stuff "matures" and smells even more fabulous. 
I have NO idea what I'm going to do with it, but I will figure something out (I might put a few drops in some glycerin to make soap). 

Does anyone think witches brew smells different this year? It might just be me.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Gosh yes Marshall's , home goods, Ross and tj max are the place to get witchs brew and candy corn! And Burlington coat factory also! And if anyone is interested, www.darkcandles.com has halloween scents all year round. I particularly love Cain from their vampire collection in oil form. Not exactly like witchs brew but sweet and heady with patchouli. The downside is you can't smell them before you buy so it can be a toss up. Some didn't have a great throw but others were amazing.


I pretty much LIVE in Marshalls and Ross during Halloween season. They have such amazing stuff. I dont have a Home Goods so blah! 

Also Goodwill has great finds during the season!


----------



## weenbaby

I buy anything Halloween from goodwill. Yard sales too. 

One day I will hit the jackpot and find boneys. 

I usually buy any YC accessory I find too.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I think this year was one of the most disappointing for the Halloween Preview Party. I think this years Boney Bunch designs were really awesome, but it just seemed very lack luster this year. I work at a Yankee Candle store and it was definitely different this year. We didn't have anyone waiting when we opened (before I worked there, I would be one of several outside waiting), in fact, we didn't even get our first customer until around 10:15 - and it was my mom coming to buy my stuff. I think when I left for the day at 3, I'd bought more Boneys than we'd sold total besides what I bought. For the first time, we didn't sell out of anything while I was there. Like others mentioned we had a very lofty sales goal for the day. I kind of explained to my manger how people, like myself, that have been doing the Boney thing for years kind of expect the coupons, and that the party will always be at the beginning of August, and that usually we find out, through leaks or them being put online, about what's new that year. I don't think she really believed, or grasped, just how big of fan presence places like Halloween Forum and Boney Bunch Love have.

The coupon thing really sucked. I told my manager upfront that without a coupon I wouldn't be making my big purchase like I usually do. I was just planning on getting my 2 favorites (bird plane & football player), so I could get the candy dish. As soon as I got there, my store manger tried to tell me that the $25 off $45 coupon was fake and that they'd honor it, only if the guest had it, and that we weren't to tell anyone that there was a coupon. She said it was faked by the Boney Bunch Love FB page, and Yankee was going to accept it as to not upset customers. I found that hard to believe since I had used the code off the coupon at 2am to order my Pet Cemetery tart warmer - which was another eye rolling thing. She wasn't too happy that I ordered it online the night before, instead of doing it in store so we could get credit for the sale. I told her I wasn't chancing it selling out. The tart warmer is hands down my favorite piece this year, and I had been stalking to web site the whole week before waiting for it to pop up.

Hopefully YC uses this year as a learning experience and changes things for the better next year. There really are enough of us Boney collectors out there to influence how well the line sells. It would also be nice if we don't have a repeat of the whole coupon debacle. Maybe part of it being less fun is working there. It's nice to get a preview of things ahead of time, but it stinks not being able to share in the fun, or correct wrong info you see being put out there, because you're worried it will jeopardize your job.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I love BBW Marshmellow Fireside! I picked up 3 or 4 of the 22 oz candles last fall and also the oil for the oil burner! I will need to check it out then! Thanks Sanura!!
> 
> Also-- on YC.com it looks like Dying To See You has purple eyes to me? When I zoom in they look purple..... anyone else think so?


I tried to see if I had an old MF stashed away to compare but I do not. I did find an unused french baguette though! Yes! Ghostly Treats definitely has a sweet smoky smell to me, I'm hoping I don't get any minty-ness when I light it because, except for fresh mint oddly enough, all the mint candles/tarts I've tried have given me a massive headache. 
I also like BBW candles better, I only wish they had an equivalent to tarts because I can only light candles after the kids are in bed haha. I do have some of their home fragrance oils that I use from time to time but I just found out that, as for right now, they've discontinued their HFOs.  Might have to hit up an outlet and see if they have any left.


----------



## happythenjaded

Here is the picture that BoneyBandit posted..... Dying To See You does have different colored eyes here also..... Hmmm maybe they made them just orange for us to save $$$? LOL. I would have liked the green/purple/orange.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I noticed some talking about halloween town pieces which I adore. To widen your options, head to your local thrift store and you can find some different scaled Christmas houses. Spray paint them black and decorate as halloween! I currently have a Xmas tree farm with man in tophat that I'm turning into a boney bunch face. Here is an example of some of my projects. It's way cheaper! 








This was a Xmas mill. 























Birdhouse for $5 from michaels I converted!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks Mrs. V. I would love to see pics of how you do eventually mix and match. Boneys and Spooky Town...love them both. Wish Halloween could stay out all year long at my place!


I figured since both collections are new and I do not have a lot of them I could try to display them together somewhat. I have no clue though. I'm still trying to decide what to get at ikea.


----------



## Madjoodie

sanura03 said:


> I'd never really considered displaying them togeher. I guess the 2010 ceramic Boney mansions might look pretty neat in the display. Last year I had my Spookytown stuff on the window seat in our kitchen and it was pretty jam packed. And I almost had a heart attack when our dog jumped up in the middle of it to look out the window. A couple of things broken off, but that happens all the time anyway with Lemax. If it had been Boneys on there it would've been a scene of ceramic carnage haha.


Fun decorating challenges for us pet lovers. My dog goes all Cujo when he sees the mailman and UPS deliveries. (Hope that won't make them drop my incoming Boney orders!). So I've had a few near disasters for items placed near my living room window. Glad only a few things broke off after your dog jumped. Some of my ST town stuff falls off if I just look at it the wrong way! I keep lots of glue on hand this time of year.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> I tried to see if I had an old MF stashed away to compare but I do not. I did find an unused french baguette though! Yes! Ghostly Treats definitely has a sweet smoky smell to me, I'm hoping I don't get any minty-ness when I light it because, except for fresh mint oddly enough, all the mint candles/tarts I've tried have given me a massive headache.
> I also like BBW candles better, I only wish they had an equivalent to tarts because I can only light candles after the kids are in bed haha. I do have some of their home fragrance oils that I use from time to time but I just found out that, as for right now, they've discontinued their HFOs.  Might have to hit up an outlet and see if they have any left.


You know whats odd? I found some tarts on eBay from B&BW. They were B&BW/Slatkin tarts but still.... never recall seeing them in stores! 

They discontinued the HMO's?? whaaaaaaaaaaat??? noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I pretty much LIVE in Marshalls and Ross during Halloween season. They have such amazing stuff. I dont have a Home Goods so blah!
> 
> Also Goodwill has great finds during the season!


I have found some amazing things thrifting! Really home goods has same stuff as Ross and Marshall's since owned by same people. It just doesn't have clothing so it's a store that's really a bigger section of Ross' home aisle.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I have found some amazing things thrifting! Really home goods has same stuff as Ross and Marshall's since owned by same people. It just doesn't have clothing so it's a store that's really a bigger section of Ross' home aisle.


Last year I got excited because I found two boxes of Boney Bunch witches brew tealights for $3 ! lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

sanura03 said:


> Did you pick up any marshmallow fireside back when BBW had it? Ghostly Treats smells a lot like that to me. Or maybe it was their s'mores candle, but I'm pretty sure it's closer to marshmallow fireside. I'm not much help haha.


No but I wish I would have! Walmart has some versions at fall sometimes too. Firesmoke scent is irresistible to me!


----------



## SkippyBones95

weenbaby said:


> I buy anything Halloween from goodwill. Yard sales too.
> 
> One day I will hit the jackpot and find boneys.
> 
> I usually buy any YC accessory I find too.


I love thrifting. I always look for Boneys too. Maybe one day! I have found a couple of Yankee black band candles in the past. I always pick those up when I find them. And I picked up a couple of old YC Christmas accessories that way too.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Last year I got excited because I found two boxes of Boney Bunch witches brew tealights for $3 ! lol


Wow!!! That's a steal! I found a box of candy corn teas at Burlington for five bucks but they didn't really have a smell so I think they were old lol


----------



## CandyCornWitch

happythenjaded said:


> You know whats odd? I found some tarts on eBay from B&BW. They were B&BW/Slatkin tarts but still.... never recall seeing them in stores!
> 
> They discontinued the HMO's?? whaaaaaaaaaaat??? noooooooooo!!!


When I worked at BBW a few years ago they tried out turning their home fragrance collection into a YC type wall. They had every popular fragrance in the big and small jars, big and small tumblers, votives, and "fragrance disks." I loved it! They really didn't give it a long enough shot, I feel like we only did this for a couple months and then all the jars and votives and disks ended up on clearance at the Semi Annual Sale. I still have a few disks left over in Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Kitchen Spice, Vanilla Coconut, Black Raspberry Vanilla, etc.

MGOBLUENIK, I can't believe they thought that that coupon was faked by BBL.  I feel like that's kind of giving some of their costumers a bad rap when really YC sent that out.


----------



## Madjoodie

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I noticed some talking about halloween town pieces which I adore. To widen your options, head to your local thrift store and you can find some different scaled Christmas houses. Spray paint them black and decorate as halloween! I currently have a Xmas tree farm with man in tophat that I'm turning into a boney bunch face. Here is an example of some of my projects.
> 
> Wow. EA your projects are amazing. Love, love, love them!


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> You know whats odd? I found some tarts on eBay from B&BW. They were B&BW/Slatkin tarts but still.... never recall seeing them in stores!
> 
> They discontinued the HMO's?? whaaaaaaaaaaat??? noooooooooo!!!


I don't remember seeing them either. And I know! I love the oils, they last foreeeeverrrr. Some people on the FB page were saying they've resorted to unscrewing their wallflower bulbs and pouring the liquid in their oil burners (butners?) but that seems dicey haha. And people have said that you can pry the mini candles out of their glass prison and cut them in half and use them like tarts but that sounds like a whole lot of work lol.


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> I don't remember seeing them either. And I know! I love the oils, they last foreeeeverrrr. Some people on the FB page were saying they've resorted to unscrewing their wallflower bulbs and pouring the liquid in their oil burners (butners?) but that seems dicey haha. And people have said that you can pry the mini candles out of their glass prison and cut them in half and use them like tarts but that sounds like a whole lot of work lol.


I love the new owl from BBW. People were complaining that it wasn't big enough for the small candle from BBW. I was like, put in a YC votive, problem solved!! 

Now I'm on eBay looking for Halloween soap molds *sigh*.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

sanura03 said:


> I don't remember seeing them either. And I know! I love the oils, they last foreeeeverrrr. Some people on the FB page were saying they've resorted to unscrewing their wallflower bulbs and pouring the liquid in their oil burners (butners?) but that seems dicey haha. And people have said that you can pry the mini candles out of their glass prison and cut them in half and use them like tarts but that sounds like a whole lot of work lol.


One of my friend's kids unscrewed a Wallflower and rubbed it all over a toilet seat and she said she just could not get it off. I feel like I don't really trust putting those out into the air of my house at this point lol.

You can freeze the mini candles in the freezer for a while and cut them out of the glass, but it is a lot of work. It was a lot easier when they were in the plastic, but the plastic wasn't very safe to begin with.


----------



## sanura03

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I think this year was one of the most disappointing for the Halloween Preview Party. I think this years Boney Bunch designs were really awesome, but it just seemed very lack luster this year. I work at a Yankee Candle store and it was definitely different this year. We didn't have anyone waiting when we opened (before I worked there, I would be one of several outside waiting), in fact, we didn't even get our first customer until around 10:15 - and it was my mom coming to buy my stuff. I think when I left for the day at 3, I'd bought more Boneys than we'd sold total besides what I bought. For the first time, we didn't sell out of anything while I was there. Like others mentioned we had a very lofty sales goal for the day. I kind of explained to my manger how people, like myself, that have been doing the Boney thing for years kind of expect the coupons, and that the party will always be at the beginning of August, and that usually we find out, through leaks or them being put online, about what's new that year. I don't think she really believed, or grasped, just how big of fan presence places like Halloween Forum and Boney Bunch Love have.
> 
> The coupon thing really sucked. I told my manager upfront that without a coupon I wouldn't be making my big purchase like I usually do. I was just planning on getting my 2 favorites (bird plane & football player), so I could get the candy dish. As soon as I got there, my store manger tried to tell me that the $25 off $45 coupon was fake and that they'd honor it, only if the guest had it, and that we weren't to tell anyone that there was a coupon. She said it was faked by the Boney Bunch Love FB page, and Yankee was going to accept it as to not upset customers. I found that hard to believe since I had used the code off the coupon at 2am to order my Pet Cemetery tart warmer - which was another eye rolling thing. She wasn't too happy that I ordered it online the night before, instead of doing it in store so we could get credit for the sale. I told her I wasn't chancing it selling out. The tart warmer is hands down my favorite piece this year, and I had been stalking to web site the whole week before waiting for it to pop up.
> 
> Hopefully YC uses this year as a learning experience and changes things for the better next year. There really are enough of us Boney collectors out there to influence how well the line sells. It would also be nice if we don't have a repeat of the whole coupon debacle. Maybe part of it being less fun is working there. It's nice to get a preview of things ahead of time, but it stinks not being able to share in the fun, or correct wrong info you see being put out there, because you're worried it will jeopardize your job.


They just keep making things overly complicated, for themselves, for us and for their other employees. I rolled up to the store fully prepared to show them the e-mail I received with the coupon, legal threats at the bottom and all. Maybe that's what they wanted me to do so they could throw me in the slammer for sharing their "message (including any attachments) may contain confidential information intended for a specific individual and purpose," with other people  . But the girls there didn't give me a hard time, possibly because it was later in the day and they'd already been through it all?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Wow. EA your projects are amazing. Love, love, love them! [/QUOTE]

Thank you! It's fun trying to find things to convert!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm SO glad I have a YC hookup. She wouldn't leak pics to me but she took my coupon. 

The GM there knows my name now too. 

Since I've sworn off handbags I guess I have to make Yankee my next year round obsession. LOL. They're like family now.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I tried to see if I had an old MF stashed away to compare but I do not. I did find an unused french baguette though! Yes! Ghostly Treats definitely has a sweet smoky smell to me, I'm hoping I don't get any minty-ness when I light it because, except for fresh mint oddly enough, all the mint candles/tarts I've tried have given me a massive headache.
> I also like BBW candles better, I only wish they had an equivalent to tarts because I can only light candles after the kids are in bed haha. I do have some of their home fragrance oils that I use from time to time but I just found out that, as for right now, they've discontinued their HFOs.  Might have to hit up an outlet and see if they have any left.


I have a very sensitive sense of smell. Mint can be a migraine trigger for me, eating it or smelling (like a lit candle) it. I definitely picked up mint, so sniff carefully!!!


----------



## sanura03

CandyCornWitch said:


> One of my friend's kids unscrewed a Wallflower and rubbed it all over a toilet seat and she said she just could not get it off. I feel like I don't really trust putting those out into the air of my house at this point lol.
> 
> You can freeze the mini candles in the freezer for a while and cut them out of the glass, but it is a lot of work. It was a lot easier when they were in the plastic, but the plastic wasn't very safe to begin with.


That reminds me of one of my favorite 'early married life' stories. I had a wallflower in the bathroom and my husband unplugged it so he could use his electric shaver. I went in later that day, there was wallflower juice EVERYWHERE. He had plugged it back in upside down and it had leaked all over. When I asked him why he said "Oh, I thought it was supposed to be this way. Like a rocket ship?" Oh. Ok. No, it's supposed to be the other way. Like a flower. Hence the name.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

And they still smell strong years later! lol I liked that you could break the discs into smaller pieces so you could mix the fragrances.

Elizabeth Ashley, those look so cool! Well done!!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I love the new owl from BBW. People were complaining that it wasn't big enough for the small candle from BBW. I was like, put in a YC votive, problem solved!!
> 
> Now I'm on eBay looking for Halloween soap molds *sigh*.



Search " Halloween silicone mold" on amazon.com


----------



## sanura03

CandyCornWitch said:


> View attachment 206482
> 
> 
> And they still smell strong years later! lol I liked that you could break the discs into smaller pieces so you could mix the fragrances.
> 
> Elizabeth Ashley, those look so cool! Well done!!


That's awesome! I wonder if they didn't have them online when they were doing them or if I just missed them =/


----------



## weenbaby

I wish Yankee did that (had them so they could be broken easier) 

I'm hoping they're not phasing out the tarts with those huge tart warner things.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thanks candy corn witch! Damn I wish bbw still had those tarts! Breakable is better! I'm going to do that with my yankee tarts.


----------



## weenbaby

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thanks candy corn witch! Damn I wish bbw still had those tarts! Breakable is better! I'm going to do that with my yankee tarts.


You have to cut them and they crumble everywhere.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

happythenjaded said:


> I pretty much LIVE in Marshalls and Ross during Halloween season. They have such amazing stuff. I dont have a Home Goods so blah!
> 
> Also Goodwill has great finds during the season!


I'm suffering withdrawal from Marshalls /Homegoods. Moved to a rural mountain community from Houston. It's beautiful, but have to mostly satisfy my need for Halloween retail therapy online. Missing the random cool things you find in these stores. I used to check those stores out regularly for seasonal stuff. I'll need to rely more on my creativity now -guess that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> They just keep making things overly complicated, for themselves, for us and for their other employees. I rolled up to the store fully prepared to show them the e-mail I received with the coupon, legal threats at the bottom and all. Maybe that's what they wanted me to do so they could throw me in the slammer for sharing their "message (including any attachments) may contain confidential information intended for a specific individual and purpose," with other people  . But the girls there didn't give me a hard time, possibly because it was later in the day and they'd already been through it all?


I printed out my entire email just in case, the store didn't give me any trouble either! I was the first person to check out.


----------



## sanura03

weenbaby said:


> I love the new owl from BBW. People were complaining that it wasn't big enough for the small candle from BBW. I was like, put in a YC votive, problem solved!!
> 
> Now I'm on eBay looking for Halloween soap molds *sigh*.


Brambleberry has Halloween molds / colors / scents. I haven't tried any yet, we've only don't one batch of soap so far, but I def. want to!

http://www.brambleberry.com/Halloween-C199.aspx


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ahaha sanura, if I had a dollar every time a customer told us they plugged them in upside down!! A lot of people did that and then of course tried to exchange it for a new one. A lot of people couldn't figure out you had to screw off the cap counterclockwise too.

I don't think they ever put the discs online, it was just a trial thing some stores tried out. Our store used to sell a ton of home fragrance so we got to sell them, but only briefly. It was a shame. 

I hope YC isn't phasing out tarts either! Those scent things are huge!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I found one wedding couple yesterday that was the same colored dress as the older pieces. I was going to pick it up but the grooms face had a sloppy brown paint job smeared on his face. Almost reminded me of american wedding, right pumpkin muffin?  lol


Give it to Mama! It's so sweet! LOL!


----------



## maxthedog

I missed dozens and dozens of pages since yesterday..so I apologize if you guys discussed already

Was just looking through completed listings on eBay to see if any of these crazy new piece listings sold and saw this..

Can't believe I didn't catch this listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-2008-Boney-Bunch-Car-Limo-driver-votive-holder-/191273154817


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> I missed dozens and dozens of pages since yesterday..so I apologize if you guys discussed already
> 
> Was just looking through completed listings on eBay to see if any of these crazy new piece listings sold and saw this..
> 
> Can't believe I didn't catch this listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-2008-Boney-Bunch-Car-Limo-driver-votive-holder-/191273154817


Love that piece! I dont even recall how much I paid for mine.... but THAT price is spectacular! LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I tried to see if I had an old MF stashed away to compare but I do not. I did find an unused french baguette though! Yes! Ghostly Treats definitely has a sweet smoky smell to me, I'm hoping I don't get any minty-ness when I light it because, except for fresh mint oddly enough, all the mint candles/tarts I've tried have given me a massive headache.
> I also like BBW candles better, I only wish they had an equivalent to tarts because I can only light candles after the kids are in bed haha. I do have some of their home fragrance oils that I use from time to time but I just found out that, as for right now, they've discontinued their HFOs.  Might have to hit up an outlet and see if they have any left.


OMG! You have an unused French Baguette candle? My absolute favorite! I want it! I want it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I noticed some talking about halloween town pieces which I adore. To widen your options, head to your local thrift store and you can find some different scaled Christmas houses. Spray paint them black and decorate as halloween! I currently have a Xmas tree farm with man in tophat that I'm turning into a boney bunch face. Here is an example of some of my projects. It's way cheaper!
> 
> View attachment 206476
> 
> This was a Xmas mill.
> 
> View attachment 206478
> 
> 
> View attachment 206479
> 
> View attachment 206480
> 
> Birdhouse for $5 from michaels I converted!


Elizabeth, these pieces are gorgeous! You have quite the talent; I can't wait to see more!


----------



## chloerlz

Darn work getting in the way of being in here today. I'm so super excited about Halloween!! I feel like I want to bring my boneys up and start decorating. My online order shipped, I can't believe how fast that was. I cannot wait to see the pet cemetery in person...thank you to everyone who talked me into getting it!

I'm so confused about the "Dying to See You". I was catching up on the forum and saw that theirs was blinking orange and it should be different colors according to the website. Mine blinks orange as well. So I emailed Yankee, and they also said it should be different colors. Which makes sense to me since the b1g1 coupon I received when checking out has different color on that. My store is out of stock, so I have to wait till they get more in on their next shipment, and they will put one back for me. But, I wonder if all of them only blink orange. I'm so confused!!


----------



## maxthedog

happythenjaded said:


> Love that piece! I dont even recall how much I paid for mine.... but THAT price is spectacular! LOL.



I really want that piece, can't believe I missed it since i have boney bunch saved in my eBay search and usually just leave the browser open to see new things that pop up...

Looks like people are actually paying some steeper prices in the last day


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> You know whats odd? I found some tarts on eBay from B&BW. They were B&BW/Slatkin tarts but still.... never recall seeing them in stores!
> 
> They discontinued the HMO's?? whaaaaaaaaaaat??? noooooooooo!!!


No! No! No!!!! The HFOs are so awesome! This is the worst news I have heard all day. BABW, please don't do this to me!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! You have an unused French Baguette candle? My absolute favorite! I want it! I want it!


I know! I loved that one! I had been sent a shipment where most of my candles broke  so I carefully removed all the glass and put the candles themselves in bags and I forgot about this one I guess.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No! No! No!!!! The HFOs are so awesome! This is the worst news I have heard all day. BABW, pleae don't do this to me!


Appears to be true. I clicked on the HFO section on BBW.com and it says something like 'OOPS! There are no items found" or something... WOW. That is actually very sad.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Appears to be true. I clicked on the HFO section on BBW.com and it says something like 'OOPS! There are no items found" or something... WOW. That is actually very sad.


Maybe they're redesigning the packaging or something and are going to launch a new wave? I don't know what you could really re-design except for the labels but.... *grasping at straws*


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Love that piece! I dont even recall how much I paid for mine.... but THAT price is spectacular! LOL.


That was my very first Boney piece! Just checked the tag, he was originally $19.99.


----------



## Mae

Madjoodie said:


> Now that my boney hangover is largely gone, I had a chance to take a better look at my store purchases (at my store it was a grab now, ask questions later situation). Just some thoughts to share with the gang.
> 
> 1) Dying to see you: Me thinks the website lies. Orange flashing lights on mine too. Kind of strange unsychronized blinking (almost made me feel like I'd been drinking). Anyone remember if dead eye was color changing? I may have to rethink that pairing. But I do really like the orange (festive Halloween), and this piece is becoming one of my faves from the 2014 line.


Yes, Dead Eye is color changing.


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> Brambleberry has Halloween molds / colors / scents. I haven't tried any yet, we've only don't one batch of soap so far, but I def. want to!
> 
> http://www.brambleberry.com/Halloween-C199.aspx


I bought a witch mold on eBay for $4. It's for lollipops but I can still use it. I just won't put sticks in it! 

I've been wanting to make soap again (just melt and pour) so I can use my own oils and fragrances. To me, soap is soap so I'm going to make it how I want.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> That was my very first Boney piece! Just checked the tag, he was originally $19.99.


I love flipping them over and seeing the original price and then laughing because I had to pay 10 x's that price LOL!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Appears to be true. I clicked on the HFO section on BBW.com and it says something like 'OOPS! There are no items found" or something... WOW. That is actually very sad.


Those oils are the best bargain, with the most robust throw. Therein, I'm afraid, lies the problem.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Maybe they're redesigning the packaging or something and are going to launch a new wave? I don't know what you could really re-design except for the labels but.... *grasping at straws*


I really do not like anyone elses HFO. YC's is not great and Body Shop's is not that great either..... sigh!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I really do not like anyone elses HFO. YC's is not great and Body Shop's is not that great either..... sigh!!


I agree. I have been using leftover YC and BABW oil all month, and nobody can hold a candle (pun intended) to BABW. I am going to have to call my nearest store and ask tomorrow. If they do not bring them back with the fall line, I will be scouring eBay, unfortunately, for my favorites.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I agree. I have been using leftover YC and BABW oil all month, and nobody can hold a candle (pun intended) to BABW. I am going to have to call my nearest store and ask tomorrow. If they do not bring them back with the fall line, I will be scouring eBay, unfortunately, for my favorites.


Do you have an outlet near you? I have no idea when they discontinued them, I just noticed last week, so they might still have some there. The closest one to me is like an hour and a half away.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I agree. I have been using leftover YC and BABW oil all month, and nobody can hold a candle (pun intended) to BABW. I am going to have to call my nearest store and ask tomorrow. If they do not bring them back with the fall line, I will be scouring eBay, unfortunately, for my favorites.


My sister prefers YC's HFO over BABW..... She says they are better but I just dont agree at all. Not the same league at all lol


----------



## weenbaby

I thought I saw a bunch of oils at BBW. Maybe it was a different store...I thought it was a new thing.


----------



## Madjoodie

sanura03 said:


> I know! I loved that one! I had been sent a shipment where most of my candles broke  so I carefully removed all the glass and put the candles themselves in bags and I forgot about this one I guess.


Just wanted to join in on the French baguette camdle love. I have 2 jars in my candle closet still. I was so bummed when that scent went away, it was amazing.


----------



## weenbaby

FWIW, etsy sells everything. There are sellers on there that can dupe anything.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Do you have an outlet near you? I have no idea when they discontinued them, I just noticed last week, so they might still have some there. The closest one to me is like an hour and a half away.


I am an hour away from anything, LOL, and I didn't even know a BABW outlet existed! I will get to the bottom of this, though. With prices on everything going up, those oils were one of the last remaining big bangs for the buck. Truly remarkable.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Just wanted to join in on the French baguette camdle love. I have 2 jars in my candle closet still. I was so bummed when that scent went away, it was amazing.


For all us French Baguette lovers out there, I heard from a little birdie that there will be a version of a croissant candle coming out at BABW later this year. They tried to confirm it from a video on their intranet, but couldn't find it. Gosh, I sure hope so! Sounds yummy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> My sister prefers YC's HFO over BABW..... She says they are better but I just dont agree at all. Not the same league at all lol


I'm all for girls sticking together. But your sister is wrong, LOL!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I'm SO glad I have a YC hookup. She wouldn't leak pics to me but she took my coupon.
> 
> The GM there knows my name now too.
> 
> Since I've sworn off handbags I guess I have to make Yankee my next year round obsession. LOL. They're like family now.


That's like me, I am obsessed with them all year round. I buy their candles and seasonal accessories all the time.


----------



## redsea

chloerlz said:


> Darn work getting in the way of being in here today. I'm so super excited about Halloween!! I feel like I want to bring my boneys up and start decorating. My online order shipped, I can't believe how fast that was. I cannot wait to see the pet cemetery in person...thank you to everyone who talked me into getting it!
> 
> I'm so confused about the "Dying to See You". I was catching up on the forum and saw that theirs was blinking orange and it should be different colors according to the website. Mine blinks orange as well. So I emailed Yankee, and they also said it should be different colors. Which makes sense to me since the b1g1 coupon I received when checking out has different color on that. My store is out of stock, so I have to wait till they get more in on their next shipment, and they will put one back for me. But, I wonder if all of them only blink orange. I'm so confused!!


Yep, mine only does orange.  Interesting....


----------



## grandma lise

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I think this year was one of the most disappointing for the Halloween Preview Party. I think this years Boney Bunch designs were really awesome, but it just seemed very lack luster this year. I work at a Yankee Candle store and it was definitely different this year. We didn't have anyone waiting when we opened (before I worked there, I would be one of several outside waiting), in fact, we didn't even get our first customer until around 10:15 - and it was my mom coming to buy my stuff. I think when I left for the day at 3, I'd bought more Boneys than we'd sold total besides what I bought. For the first time, we didn't sell out of anything while I was there. Like others mentioned we had a very lofty sales goal for the day. I kind of explained to my manger how people, like myself, that have been doing the Boney thing for years kind of expect the coupons, and that the party will always be at the beginning of August, and that usually we find out, through leaks or them being put online, about what's new that year. I don't think she really believed, or grasped, just how big of fan presence places like Halloween Forum and Boney Bunch Love have.
> 
> The coupon thing really sucked. I told my manager upfront that without a coupon I wouldn't be making my big purchase like I usually do. I was just planning on getting my 2 favorites (bird plane & football player), so I could get the candy dish. As soon as I got there, my store manger tried to tell me that the $25 off $45 coupon was fake and that they'd honor it, only if the guest had it, and that we weren't to tell anyone that there was a coupon. She said it was faked by the Boney Bunch Love FB page, and Yankee was going to accept it as to not upset customers. I found that hard to believe since I had used the code off the coupon at 2am to order my Pet Cemetery tart warmer - which was another eye rolling thing. She wasn't too happy that I ordered it online the night before, instead of doing it in store so we could get credit for the sale. I told her I wasn't chancing it selling out. The tart warmer is hands down my favorite piece this year, and I had been stalking to web site the whole week before waiting for it to pop up.
> 
> Hopefully YC uses this year as a learning experience and changes things for the better next year. There really are enough of us Boney collectors out there to influence how well the line sells. It would also be nice if we don't have a repeat of the whole coupon debacle. Maybe part of it being less fun is working there. It's nice to get a preview of things ahead of time, but it stinks not being able to share in the fun, or correct wrong info you see being put out there, because you're worried it will jeopardize your job.


Really? When I read these accounts I shake my head in disbelief... 

It's as if Yankee Candle ship wreaked on an island so long ago, they've lost touch with what brought customers to Yankee Candle in the first place: interesting home décor, friendliness, the warmth and fragrance of candles, and in the case of the Boney Bunch...HUMOR. It's a FUN collection!

And you all, both here and on Boney Bunch Love's facebook page, have kept the fun, creative spirit of this collection - (greatly enhanced by Yankee Candle's _phe-nom-e-nal _marketing campaign in 2010) - going strong all these years. 

I, like you, look forward to seeing the Boney Bunch for the first time and hearing your humorous, often witty takes on both the collection and the company that...sells it?...to us. And myerman82, I can totally see someone, someday, creating a fictional character based on your store's exasperated sales associate with whom you're forced to contend with each year. Your descriptions of her are hilarious!

Seeing the collection for the first time is exciting, but seeing the displays you create is just the BEST! 

I'm saddened Yankee Candle doesn't "get" us, or the tremendous promotional value that we on HF and BBL bring to their brand. Makes me wonder if these people will ever wake up and find their way back to making money AND having fun too...WITH their customers! WE ARE NOT THE ENEMY!

New owner. New CEO. Let us hope!

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

My Boney's waiting patiently for Halloween. New ones are still in the bag in my dinning room. Cat and dog inside the jack-o-latern.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

http://www.darkcandles.com

I know I've posted this before but with the talk of bbw hfo being dc'd this will help. I'm picking about oils and love these. Cain is the best! The throw is amazing.


----------



## myerman82

I took my nephew to haunted tails today. I stopped at the yankee candle near the mall there. They had a ton of stock yet. All the boneny bunches were in stock. The lady told me that there is a two day grace period on the 20 off 45 coupon. I wanted to pass that along in case anyone is still needing any boneys..


----------



## myerman82

I hate posting on my phone. Hopefully you can make sense out of what I posted above. Lol


----------



## HallieLaVeau

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For all us French Baguette lovers out there, I heard from a little birdie that there will be a version of a croissant candle coming out at BABW later this year. They tried to confirm it from a video on their intranet, but couldn't find it. Gosh, I sure hope so! Sounds yummy!


It's the Chestnut Glazed Croissant candle. Not sure if it will be in all stores, but I heard it smells great.


----------



## myerman82

For those I got hooked on funkos, I found olaf from frozen at hot topics today. I will be displaying him with zero from anbc.


----------



## weenbaby

[Q UOTE=Lucy08;1648021]My Boney's waiting patiently for Halloween. New ones are still in the bag in my dinning room. Cat and dog inside the jack-o-latern. [/QUOTE]
What's the dish thing with the lid?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ahaha sanura, if I had a dollar every time a customer told us they plugged them in upside down!! A lot of people did that and then of course tried to exchange it for a new one. A lot of people couldn't figure out you had to screw off the cap counterclockwise too.
> 
> I don't think they ever put the discs online, it was just a trial thing some stores tried out. Our store used to sell a ton of home fragrance so we got to sell them, but only briefly. It was a shame.
> 
> I hope YC isn't phasing out tarts either! Those scent things are huge!!


I agree about the new scent things. Besides Boneys, those were all we could talk about while we were waiting in line for the store to open. The general concensus was that no one had ever seen one so big  Lol


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

grandma lise said:


> Madjoodie, do you think they changed the dress color of the Wedding Couple this year?
> 
> I don't remember it being so white in previous years. Does anyone have an older piece to compare?
> 
> Lisa


First time posting, long time lurker  There is certainly a BIG difference in the coloring and the size from this year's bride and groom and previous years...


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> That's like me, I am obsessed with them all year round. I buy their candles and seasonal accessories all the time.


Good to know I'm not the only one with a year round YC obsession. I just love to decorate for the seasons and holidays. When I walk in my store, it's almost like Norm at Cheers where everyone knows your name. If I got a job there, I think I'd buy so much I'd have to actually pay YC to work there!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> [Q UOTE=Lucy08;1648021]My Boney's waiting patiently for Halloween. New ones are still in the bag in my dinning room. Cat and dog inside the jack-o-latern.


What's the dish thing with the lid?[/QUOTE]

Not sure which you are referring to?! One of my Boney candy dishes has the lid to my jack-o-latern. Is that what you mean?


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> What's the dish thing with the lid?


Not sure which you are referring to?! One of my Boney candy dishes has the lid to my jack-o-latern. Is that what you mean? [/QUOTE]

Ohhh ok. That makes sense now. Lol.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I love olaf! I will have to check out Hot topic and see if I can find it! Speaking of Funkos, if you have a Half Price Books near you check them out. I saw a whole lot of Funkos from the walking dead, pirates of the carribean and others for half off!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> For those I got hooked on funkos, I found olaf from frozen at hot topics today. I will be displaying him with zero from anbc.


I <3 the 3 eyed blue monster!


Lucy08 said:


> My Boney's waiting patiently for Halloween. New ones are still in the bag in my dinning room. Cat and dog inside the jack-o-latern.


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I <3 the 3 eyed blue monster!



Thanks!!! That was a 90% off Target find a few years ago.


----------



## grandma lise

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> First time posting, long time lurker  There is certainly a BIG difference in the coloring and the size from this year's bride and groom and previous years...
> View attachment 206497


Good to know... 

Thanks for the picture and welcome BoneyBunchCrazy!

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Thanks!!! That was a 90% off Target find a few years ago.


Gotta love Target day after holiday sales! I stocked up on Disney ornaments for our Disney tree last year. Got everything for 75% off!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Gotta love Target day after holiday sales! I stocked up on Disney ornaments for our Disney tree last year. Got everything for 75% off!


LOVE Target!!! The jack-o-latern in the pic is also a 90% off Target find. It's a cookie jar! They used to have great Halloween kitchen towels, but last year their Halloween stuff was me so blah. It was all the same as the year before.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I love olaf! I will have to check out Hot topic and see if I can find it! Speaking of Funkos, if you have a Half Price Books near you check them out. I saw a whole lot of Funkos from the walking dead, pirates of the carribean and others for half off!


Half Price Books is one of my very favorite things! They need to hurry their butts up and build a store closer than Pennsylvania lol.


----------



## maxthedog

grandma lise said:


> Good to know...
> 
> Thanks for the picture and welcome BoneyBunchCrazy!
> 
> Lisa


I always thought but never physically compared..thanks for the pic..amazing the difference, the older pieces are so much better looking in the faces in my opinion


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> Half Price Books is one of my very favorite things! They need to hurry their butts up and build a store closer than Pennsylvania lol.


Haha, I understand! I'm from Virginia and when I went back to visit 2 years ago and my dad told me they didn't have a Half Price Books there I was so disappointed. Although, the views from the Shenandoah mountains more than made up for it! Definitely a lot more scenic than Texas!


----------



## redsea

[QU OTE=Madjoodie;1648043]Good to know I'm not the only one with a year round YC obsession. I just love to decorate for the seasons and holidays. When I walk in my store, it's almost like Norm at Cheers where everyone knows your name. If I got a job there, I think I'd buy so much I'd have to actually pay YC to work there! [/QUOTE]
Me too, I love decorating with their products, and I would definitely spend lots of money there if that is where I worked!


----------



## redsea

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> First time posting, long time lurker  There is certainly a BIG difference in the coloring and the size from this year's bride and groom and previous years...
> View attachment 206497


Welcome to the Boney Bunch thread! I love your wedding collection.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Haha, I understand! I'm from Virginia and when I went back to visit 2 years ago and my dad told me they didn't have a Half Price Books there I was so disappointed. Although, the views from the Shenandoah mountains more than made up for it! Definitely a lot more scenic than Texas!


My husband's parents live only a couple of miles from the huge one in Dallas, it's heaven haha. And I'm a Texan at heart but, having travelled far and wide I can admit that there are more scenic places around lol. (Don't tell them I said that though or they'll never let me come back!  )


----------



## Madjoodie

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> First time posting, long time lurker  There is certainly a BIG difference in the coloring and the size from this year's bride and groom and previous years...
> View attachment 206497


Welcome BoneyBunchCrazy! Lots of fun to take the jump from lurking to posting! 

Thanks so much for the pic. Looks like you are a big fan of the wedding couple too. Wow. That is quite the drastic difference indeed.

Was curious what your Boneys are displayed on...it looks great!


----------



## grandma lise

I became curious about the rumor circulated in at least one store that the $20 off $45 coupon with the SAVE2 code was faked. Here's the flier that was emailed - (a few people who posted on BBL reported receiving it) - with what I assume was a link to the coupon - (read information at top of flier). It was posted by BBL on BBL on Friday, August 1, at 6:41 p.m, 8 minutes after she posted the coupon...

And soon after, people posted that the coupon code worked online...









Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> First time posting, long time lurker  There is certainly a BIG difference in the coloring and the size from this year's bride and groom and previous years...
> View attachment 206497


Oooh, is that the 2008 three headed Boney I spy at the bottom of the pic? That is one of my all time faves!

I was so excited when I won an Ebay auction for him a few years back. Saddest Boney carnage ever when I opened the box and he was in literally in 27 pieces. . I couldn't bring myself to throw it out, and glued him back together like a jigsaw puzzle. Let's just say he now has a face (or faces) that only a mother could love!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My Boney's waiting patiently for Halloween. New ones are still in the bag in my dinning room. Cat and dog inside the jack-o-latern.


I LOVE the blue alien-looking guy with the open mouth! Where did you get him? 

Edit: I am catching up, and read that he was an awesome Target find! Too cute! <3


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> My husband's parents live only a couple of miles from the huge one in Dallas, it's heaven haha. And I'm a Texan at heart but, having travelled far and wide I can admit that there are more scenic places around lol. (Don't tell them I said that though or they'll never let me come back!  )


I love that location, it is heaven! (Although, I don't get there as often as I would like.  Yes, there are definitely more scenic areas (your secrets safe with me though) lol


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

maxthedog said:


> I always thought but never physically compared..thanks for the pic..amazing the difference, the older pieces are so much better looking in the faces in my opinion


The older ones, the eyes have depth (the circles are molded in and then painted) on Frank n Bride and this year's Bride n Groom, they are just painted circles


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

HallieLaVeau said:


> It's the Chestnut Glazed Croissant candle. Not sure if it will be in all stores, but I heard it smells great.


Thanks so much for putting the full name to it, HLV! I'm stoked just hearing about it, and hope to have my face in the jar very, very soon!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> I became curious about the rumor circulated in at least one store that the $20 off $45 coupon with the SAVE2 code was faked. Here's the flier that was emailed - (a few people who posted on BBL reported receiving it) - with what I assume was a link to the coupon - (read information at top of flier). It was posted by BBL on BBL on Friday, August 1, at 6:41 p.m, 8 minutes after she posted the coupon...
> 
> And soon after, people posted that the coupon worked online...
> 
> View attachment 206498
> 
> 
> Lisa


I was curious about that too, and sad that they accused BBL of faking a coupon. I never got the above email. But, I did however get the $20 off $45 coupon sent to me from Yankee customer service. I think maybe that person was trying to find a scapegoat. I soo disappointed in how this year's preview was handled. I'm hoping next year's will be better!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for putting the full name to it, HLV! I'm stoked just hearing about it, and hope to have my face in the jar very, very soon!


That sounds delicious! My partners don't understand my obsession with food smelling candles...but I LOVE them. My absolute favorite is Salted Caramel from B&BW followed closely by anything Pumpkin.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

Madjoodie said:


> Welcome BoneyBunchCrazy! Lots of fun to take the jump from lurking to posting!
> 
> Thanks so much for the pic. Looks like you are a big fan of the wedding couple too. Wow. That is quite the drastic difference indeed.
> 
> Was curious what your Boneys are displayed on...it looks great!


I have been a collector since the beginning, so I have quite a few  I have them displayed year round in my formal dining room in an antique china hutch my grandmother gave me (I rotate them out sometimes, but my bride/groom pieces are always there since I was a 2008 Boney Bride) I have spaces set up for when my online orders come in, that's why there is some blank space on the top shelf. My overflow is in the cabinets underneath the hutch. I also have the "kitchen themed" ones-plates, bowls, bone dry, last call on top of some of my cabinets in my kitchen. We use the wicked good Mr Bones coffee mugs daily. I have the glitter tree with two sets of ornaments (having one set just didn't look right), but that comes out at Halloween since it is so darn hard to keep dusted!  Pardon the flash, it's dark so it's not the most flattering light to take pics in.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Lucy08 said:


> LOVE Target!!! The jack-o-latern in the pic is also a 90% off Target find. It's a cookie jar! They used to have great Halloween kitchen towels, but last year their Halloween stuff was me so blah. It was all the same as the year before.


I bought the Edger Allen Poe themed hand towels at full price last year lol normally I wait and do the clearance runs, but I had to have the nevermore towels and LORD FORBID my husband attempt to use them haha he got his hand popped more than a few times last year.

This year is looking like its going to be more "Day of the Dead" themed for a few stores, which I looooove! But school starts back up in a few weeks for me, so the sooner they set their stock out the better lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I know this is off topic, but is anyone else one this thread doing the Secret Reaper this year? I decided to join it and wondered if anyone else has. I'm working on my likes/dislikes right now.


----------



## grandma lise

On the morning of the party, I also received SAVE2 coupon directly from Yankee Candle in response to my request for a coupon Friday night, but I didn't receive the above flier. 

I'm really hoping things go better next year too Jezebel_Boo. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> I became curious about the rumor circulated in at least one store that the $20 off $45 coupon with the SAVE2 code was faked. Here's the flier that was emailed - (a few people who posted on BBL reported receiving it) - with what I assume was a link to the coupon - (read information at top of flier). It was posted by BBL on BBL on Friday, August 1, at 6:41 p.m, 8 minutes after she posted the coupon...
> 
> And soon after, people posted that the coupon code worked online...
> 
> View attachment 206498
> 
> 
> Lisa


How could the coupon be faked? Sean M. (no kidding here, LOL) gave me the direct link to the coupon right through YC chat! I even posted my chat with him on this thread, which included a link to the coupon. It is unbelievable for anyone to think BBL is a fraud.  Wow!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

LMAO For the love of Sean IT WAS REAL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Saw this on one of the Halloween sites I'm on on Facebook. Thought it would be great to display Boneys!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

The manager at the store I went to straight up told me that YC sent the Qs out to "valued customers" and she said something about it being a test. Like I said earlier, it irks me that people are insisting it was an altered coupon when I have it in my email box, staring straight at it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Saw this on one of the Halloween sites I'm on on Facebook. Thought it would be great to display Boneys!
> View attachment 206499


Wow! That coffin bookcase is sic!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> On the morning of the party, I also received SAVE2 coupon directly from Yankee Candle in response to my request for a coupon Friday night, but I didn't receive the above flier.
> 
> I'm really hoping things go better next year too Jezebel_Boo.
> 
> Lisa


Here's to hoping! Maybe if we all wrote them a note telling them about our experience and disappoint...just an idea


----------



## maxthedog

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> The older ones, the eyes have depth (the circles are molded in and then painted) on Frank n Bride and this year's Bride n Groom, they are just painted circles



That's what I've been saying for a couple years, the older with the depth look so much better.

I took a pic of my 2014 wedding couple, it's actually a little darker. We usually try to find the darker pieces

Let's see if the image upload works, I just put it on the mantel to pic


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The manager at the store I went to straight up told me that YC sent the Qs out to "valued customers" and she said something about it being a test. Like I said earlier, it irks me that people are insisting it was an altered coupon when I have it in my email box, staring straight at it.


When I have some time, I am actually going to contact Yankee corporate about the fiasco with the premiere this year. I could go on and on about what was wrong with it, and why it was wrong, but we all know that YC royally screwed the pooch. I'm glad that so little is sold out online and in stores. The only thing corporations understand is money. I bet heads are going to roll come Monday morning!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for posting that Pumpkin Muffin. It really concerns me when a person's integrity is questioned. 

The only thing I can think of is that this rumor was driven by a lack of information and speculation. In reading the BBL posts the evening of August 1, I only found posts supporting that the flier with it's coupon and SAVE2 code was legitimate. 

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The manager at the store I went to straight up told me that YC sent the Qs out to "valued customers" and she said something about it being a test. Like I said earlier, it irks me that people are insisting it was an altered coupon when I have it in my email box, staring straight at it.



Not sure how people could say it's altered if it scanned at check out and code worked online


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Plus there were a lot of pissed off people that didn't get the coupon. So that adds to the hysteria of it being "fake"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Thanks for posting that Pumpkin Muffin. It really concerns me when a person's integrity is questioned.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that this rumor was driven by a lack of information and speculation. In reading the BBL posts the evening of August 1, I only found posts supporting that the flier with it's coupon and SAVE2 code was legitimate.
> 
> Lisa


I never saw the flier, but it was easy to see that most people who were following BBL did not have a coupon other than the B2G1 free candle coupon. What happened was absolutely unacceptable and unwarranted, and it is easy to see that people were turned off by it. 

Shoot. I spend tons of money with YC, and I wasn't a valued customer? I would have never had the coupon either, if I had not asked for one.

I do not remember who first mentioned contacting YC about the $20 off $45 coupon in the first place, but thank you so very much, from the bottom of my Boney loving heart.


----------



## maxthedog

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I never saw the flier, but it was easy to see that most people who were following BBL did not have a coupon other than the B2G1 free candle coupon. What happened was absolutely unacceptable and unwarranted, and it is easy to see that people were turned off by it.
> 
> Shoot. I spend tons of money with YC, and I wasn't a valued customer? I would have never had the coupon either, if I had not asked for one.
> 
> I do not remember who first mentioned contacting YC about the $20 off $45 coupon in the first place, but thank you so very much, from the bottom of my Boney loving heart.


I would have never had one either if someone didn't suggest contacting..only reason I purchased as much as I did this year..we never got the flier either and shop at yankee quite a bit


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I became curious about the rumor circulated in at least one store that the $20 off $45 coupon with the SAVE2 code was faked. Here's the flier that was emailed - (a few people who posted on BBL reported receiving it) - with what I assume was a link to the coupon - (read information at top of flier). It was posted by BBL on BBL on Friday, August 1, at 6:41 p.m, 8 minutes after she posted the coupon...
> 
> And soon after, people posted that the coupon code worked online...
> 
> View attachment 206498
> 
> 
> Lisa


The coupon attached to that email for me was the Buy 2 get one free candle coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> I would have never had one either if someone didn't suggest contacting..only reason I purchased as much as I did this year..we never got the flier either and shop at yankee quite a bit


Exactly! Without the coupon, I was slated to spend between $100 and $150. With the coupon, I spent around $300. I am going to spend more, when the fisherman comes back in stock, with a coupon of comparable value, and eventually on the Spellbound collection.

YC, are you reading this?


----------



## grandma lise

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The manager at the store I went to straight up told me that YC sent the Qs out to "valued customers" and she said something about it being a test. Like I said earlier, it irks me that people are insisting it was an altered coupon when I have it in my email box, staring straight at it.


Thanks Mrs_Frankenstien (and Pumpkin Muffin). I was hoping that someone here was also emailed the flier and coupon. Based on all this information, there should be no further question as to whether or not the coupon was legitimate. It was not faked. It was officially issued by Yankee Candle. 

I feel so much better now knowing this for certain. 

Lisa


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

It is. I also have him in the lantern/lamp...whatever you want to call it, he plugs in and lights up.


----------



## maxthedog

While I was deciding what to get on one purchase, during the pandemonium where one of our bags was stolen, I don't remember seeing anybody else checking out with coupons. And there was a line of people. None of the employees had any idea there was even a coupon.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> I have been a collector since the beginning, so I have quite a few  I have them displayed year round in my formal dining room in an antique china hutch my grandmother gave me (I rotate them out sometimes, but my bride/groom pieces are always there since I was a 2008 Boney Bride) I have spaces set up for when my online orders come in, that's why there is some blank space on the top shelf. My overflow is in the cabinets underneath the hutch. I also have the "kitchen themed" ones-plates, bowls, bone dry, last call on top of some of my cabinets in my kitchen. We use the wicked good Mr Bones coffee mugs daily. Pardon the flash, it's dark so it's not the most flattering light to take pics in.
> 
> View attachment 206501
> 
> View attachment 206502


Boney bunch crazy I love it! Nice to see another person who keeps halloween out all year!


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> That sounds delicious! My partners don't understand my obsession with food smelling candles...but I LOVE them. My absolute favorite is Salted Caramel from B&BW followed closely by anything Pumpkin.


I almost exclusively burn fruit or food scented candles, which is why I mainly buy candles/tarts in the fall. My favorite thus far has been the cider doughnut from BBW, followed by Apple Pumpkin from YC.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I LOVE the blue alien-looking guy with the open mouth! Where did you get him?
> 
> Edit: I am catching up, and read that he was an awesome Target find! Too cute! <3


A few years ago Target had some really cute monster stuff. He's a candy dish.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

That's crazy that they would send out the candle q three different times in one week to some people and then give other people the $off$$.

I watched* a few people at my store check out and I didn't see anyone flashing a phone or handing over a piece of paper. I'm pretty sure my friend and I (and the person I gave my extra q to) were the only ones who even used it the 20 off 45


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

I got the darkest one my store had. All of them were so washed out. I'm crossing my fingers that a better shipment comes in September, and mine will be exchanged. My husband mentioned that it looks off from the rest. I'm almost tempted to order online, but I'm hesitant that I'll get the same paint job.


----------



## Lucy08

maxthedog said:


> Not sure how people could say it's altered if it scanned at check out and code worked online


Exactly!!!! If it worked how can it be fake??? Good grief, I just don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> The coupon attached to that email for me was the Buy 2 get one free candle coupon.


Lucy08, that's interesting too.

I received the coupon you're referring to on the 31st, but it was a different flier. It featured the Witch Hand jar holder with a Radiance candle in the top banner and Drop Dead Gorgeous in the main part of the flier. I tried to copy the flier to post here but wasn't able to.

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Hello! Do you guys find that online and catalog exclusives become more difficult to obtain at a good price later down the road? I am trying to decide on the Ghoul Bus!


----------



## Lucy08

maxthedog said:


> I would have never had one either if someone didn't suggest contacting..only reason I purchased as much as I did this year..we never got the flier either and shop at yankee quite a bit


I bought what I bought because of that coupon!!! I still would have spent about the same amount but with one less piece coming home with me,


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

maxthedog said:


> That's what I've been saying for a couple years, the older with the depth look so much better.
> 
> I took a pic of my 2014 wedding couple, it's actually a little darker. We usually try to find the darker pieces
> 
> Let's see if the image upload works, I just put it on the mantel to pic


I got the darkest one my store had. My husband even commented how off the colors were. I am hoping that the September shipment will be better (and I will certainly be exchanging!) I'm almost tempted to order online, but I'm worried that I'll end up with the same paint job, or even worse


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

That's my proof lol

grr for the life of me I can't figure out why its big on my computer but won't open up to a larger view on here lmao the date and time stamp is Aug 2 7:17 am tho


----------



## Madjoodie

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> I got the darkest one my store had. All of them were so washed out. I'm crossing my fingers that a better shipment comes in September, and mine will be exchanged. My husband mentioned that it looks off from the rest. I'm almost tempted to order online, but I'm hesitant that I'll get the same paint job.


There are some darker ones out there. Of course in finding one, I also got a crooked insert that may make tapers impossible to use! Hope you find a good one to exchange for.

And thanks for sending the full pics of your display! . Love the hutch and your paint color for the room. The Mr. Bones pieces are so fun too. I have a few, and absolutely love my Bonecula (the Boney Dracula)!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, that's interesting too.
> 
> I received the coupon you're referring to on the 31st, but it was a different flier. It featured the Witch Hand jar holder with a Radiance candle in the top banner and Drop Dead Gorgeous in the main part of the flier. I tried to copy the flier to post here but wasn't able to.
> 
> Lisa


I received the same email you mention with the witch hand. The second email with the second flyer (it came Friday night Sat am) had the same candle coupon at the bottom of it. At least it did for me!! Makes me wonder if different people got different coupons in that second email. My coupon came from contacting yankee directly, it was emailed with in 5 minutes. This whole "fake coupon" business is nuts. I really think people are just full of sour grapes because they either didn't get one or the store freaked and didn't let them use it. Heck,I would have been mad too if I came home and found out there was a coupon I didn't get. But I sure as heck would not be accusing anyone of posting a fake coupon. Especially when the darn thing worked!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, that's interesting too.
> 
> I received the coupon you're referring to on the 31st, but it was a different flier. It featured the Witch Hand jar holder with a Radiance candle in the top banner and Drop Dead Gorgeous in the main part of the flier. I tried to copy the flier to post here but wasn't able to.
> 
> Lisa


I received the same coupon as Lucy, on 8/01, with Dying To See You, with the B2G1 coupon attached. They must have attached the SAVE1, SAVE2, and SAVE3 codes at random. Even though I am a very loyal customer, I must not have been loyal enough for the $10 off $25, or the $20 off $45!


----------



## redsea

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> I have been a collector since the beginning, so I have quite a few  I have them displayed year round in my formal dining room in an antique china hutch my grandmother gave me (I rotate them out sometimes, but my bride/groom pieces are always there since I was a 2008 Boney Bride) I have spaces set up for when my online orders come in, that's why there is some blank space on the top shelf. My overflow is in the cabinets underneath the hutch. I also have the "kitchen themed" ones-plates, bowls, bone dry, last call on top of some of my cabinets in my kitchen. We use the wicked good Mr Bones coffee mugs daily. I have the glitter tree with two sets of ornaments (having one set just didn't look right), but that comes out at Halloween since it is so darn hard to keep dusted!  Pardon the flash, it's dark so it's not the most flattering light to take pics in.
> 
> View attachment 206501
> 
> View attachment 206502


Love your collection.  I am glad you joined us! (Nice kitchen by the way, I am jealous! Lol)


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> The coupon attached to that email for me was the Buy 2 get one free candle coupon.


My email had the buy two get one also...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hope this works...


----------



## BoneyFan

Hope everyone was able to snag what they wanted at the preview party! I got the fisherman, no evil, and the baby. I was also able to grab the witch boots! That was my main mission! lol. I ordered the taxi, boney and clyde, and the cemetery so those should be arriving soon (can't believe they've already shipped!)

I headed over to hallmark afterwards and picked up the nightmare before christmas ornament with jack and the glowing green fountain.  I want to have a halloween tree, but so far I only have two halloween ornaments, haha.. I've been getting into polymer clay the past year so I think I'm going to attempt to make my own. We'll see how that goes....

I can't believe how high this stuff is going for already on ebay. Why are people bidding 65+ for the witch boots? Won't it be back in stock?? I'm not selling mine, I like them too much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nope! It appears the top part was cut off. Hrm....


----------



## maxthedog

I got the Dying to See You with the B2G1 as well on Saturday morning. I actually thought finally got the email, then saw the B2G1 for I think the 3rd or 4th time. Thank goodness for the heads up to email yankee directly.

I actually came home Saturday afternoon to the catalog with a 20 off 45 on the cover. That would have been annoying to come home to without having gotten the email.


----------



## Lucy08

Here is the bottom of the email I received Saturday.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Take 2....


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> I think its one of those old time football helmets like in the 30s or something. His face looks okay, but the bottom of the tombstone looks as though Bonesy lifted his leg on it!


LOL! My local team's colors are orange and black, but considering the way they've played in the past few years, I find the idea of Bonesy lifting his leg on their tombstone somewhat fitting!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just uploaded the top part to the bottom of Lucy's e-mail.


----------



## BoneyFan

Friday night when I e-mailed customer service I was e-mailed the ad with the 20 off of 40 coupon then the morning of I was e-mailed the jar coupon. Gotta love how those that didn't ask for the 20 off of 45 coupon or happened to see it online wouldn't know about it


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The point is, is that no one tried to cheat YC. If anything YC tried to cheat us, their most loyal BB customers. Sending out 3 different coupons at random the day of the preview party (which I believe is what happened) was total BS. They are so busted!


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> Not sure how people could say it's altered if it scanned at check out and code worked online


Maxthedog, what was reported earlier was that "the coupon was a fake and that they'd honor it, only if [we] had it, and that [they] weren't to tell anyone that there was a coupon. [The person was told] it was faked by the Boney Bunch Love FB page, and Yankee was going to accept it as to not upset customers." 

After thinking about this statement, I went to the BBL site to see how much time elapsed between the coupon being posted Friday night and then someone else posting that it worked. It happened quickly, too quick for the above to be true. 

I'm not posting this to upset forum members. I do this only out of a need for everyone here to understand that there was NO wrong doing. 

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just uploaded the top part to the bottom of Lucy's e-mail.


Yeah you did! We make a great team!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

And then the actual coupon


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Maxthedog, what was reported earlier was that "the coupon was a fake and that they'd honor it, only if [we] had it, and that [they] weren't to tell anyone that there was a coupon. [The person was told] it was faked by the Boney Bunch Love FB page, and Yankee was going to accept it as to not upset customers."
> 
> After thinking about this statement, I went to the BBL site to see how much time elapsed between the coupon being posted Friday night and then someone else posting that it worked. It happened quickly, too quick for the above to be true.
> 
> I'm not posting this to upset forum members. I do this only out of a need for everyone here to understand that there was NO wrong doing.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you so very much for doing that, Lisa! YC is the wrongdoer this year, and their sales goals not having been met on preview day (and probably the whole weekend) show for it!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one with a year round YC obsession. I just love to decorate for the seasons and holidays. When I walk in my store, it's almost like Norm at Cheers where everyone knows your name. If I got a job there, I think I'd buy so much I'd have to actually pay YC to work there!


I decorate year round with YC stuff too. I've got the set of white wicker chairs and table sitting on a shelf right now as part of my "summer" decorations.



Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I never saw the flier, but it was easy to see that most people who were following BBL did not have a coupon other than the B2G1 free candle coupon. What happened was absolutely unacceptable and unwarranted, and it is easy to see that people were turned off by it.
> 
> Shoot. I spend tons of money with YC, and I wasn't a valued customer? I would have never had the coupon either, if I had not asked for one.
> 
> I do not remember who first mentioned contacting YC about the $20 off $45 coupon in the first place, but thank you so very much, from the bottom of my Boney loving heart.


WitchyPoo was the one who told us about contacting YC to get a coupon. As I said in an earlier post, I owe her big for my buying spree yesterday. I didn't get the coupon sent to me - had to call YC and ask for it (which ticks me off because I also buy a TON of YC stuff all year so I should have rcv'd that.) WitchyPoo really saved the day for everyone here. So thanks again and again!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> View attachment 206506
> 
> 
> That's my proof lol
> 
> grr for the life of me I can't figure out why its big on my computer but won't open up to a larger view on here lmao the date and time stamp is Aug 2 7:17 am tho


I also got the email flier with $20 off $45 from YC the morning of the party. At least to one of my email addresses. The other two got B2G1 candle offers on them. 

I would love to know how YC decided who got what deal. I didn't even know about the $10 off $25 until someone posted later on. That would have been great to have in store too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> View attachment 206510
> 
> 
> And then the actual coupon


Well, Mrs. F.! Since you obviously are a "valued" YC customer, that settles it! You were in on this whole thing with Sean M.!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Too be honest, I don't shop yankee unless its boney bunch related lol I get most of my candles from BABW because I can actually smell them. I did email them twice asking questions relating to the party though, so I'm wondering if that played a role in it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Too be honest, I don't shop yankee unless its boney bunch related lol I get most of my candles from BABW because I can actually smell them. I did email them twice asking questions relating to the party though, so I'm wondering if that played a role in it.


Absolutely. If YC's candles were so effing incredible, they wouldn't have had to push that ridiculous B2G1 coupon so hard this year!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks everyone for the additional posting of images, again showing that the August 2nd coupon, $20 off $45, was an official coupon issued by Yankee Candle. 

My husband and I have been discussing how frustrating Yankee Candle's marketing tactics have been this last week. He wants me to write to the new CEO to explain what I want from Yankee Candle as a valued customer.

I think the problem is due to Yankee Candle not being accustomed to working with collectors. 

I could be wrong, but I'm assuming that the Boney Bunch collection is the only home décor item they sell that has a significant year to year following. 

I think Yankee Candle would do well to follow Hallmark's lead. They have been working with collectors since they began selling ornaments in the early 70's. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Thanks everyone for the additional posting of images, again showing that the August 2nd coupon, $20 off $45, was an official coupon issued by Yankee Candle.
> 
> My husband and I have been discussing how frustrating Yankee Candle's marketing tactics have been this last week. He wants me to write to the new CEO to explain what I want from Yankee Candle as a valued customer.
> 
> I think the problem is due to Yankee Candle not being accustomed to working with collectors.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm assuming that the Boney Bunch collection is the only home décor item they sell that has a significant year to year following.
> 
> I think Yankee Candle would do well to follow Hallmark's lead. They have been working with collectors since they began selling ornaments in the early 70's.
> 
> Lisa


Your husband is right, Lisa! I will be writing the CEO, and I encourage others to do the same! We want next year to be better, don't we?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Has anyone's rewards points posted to their accounts yet? I'm curious how long it will take. I know that some of you have had issues with getting your points.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The manager at the store I went to straight up told me that YC sent the Qs out to "valued customers" and she said something about it being a test. Like I said earlier, it irks me that people are insisting it was an altered coupon when I have it in my email box, staring straight at it.


The store manager was Awesome!! Very nice. The lady next to her was the one making snarky comments. The store manager was correcting her and telling her it was ok.


----------



## VampKat

happythenjaded said:


> So many keep talking about the Ghostly treats scent? Someone describe it to me please?


Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster!

Remember YC's Campfire Treat? Was clearanced this past June during Semi-Annual. Same fragrance. It's toasted marsmallow and smells very smoky on cold sniff but that dissipates a bit when you burn it. It smells much more marsmallowy when lit.

I remember someone mentioning they smell mint in it.... I don't smell that at all. To my knowledge, there's not a mint note in it, but I would have to double check with my store....

Some florals are a migraine trigger for me so I like to check out fragrance notes before I buy.


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Your husband is right, Lisa! I will be writing the CEO, and I encourage others to do the same! We want next year to be better, don't we?


I'm in agreement too. I have an intensely busy week ahead of me, so will sit down at the computer to write my letter next weekend. My goal is to be persuasive... Am really going to put some thought to this. 

Lisa


----------



## SalemWitch

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone's rewards points posted to their accounts yet? I'm curious how long it will take. I know that some of you have had issues with getting your points.


I didn't receive my points until a few days after I received my merchandise in the mail for my last online order. [emoji316]


----------



## Mae

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I never saw the flier, but it was easy to see that most people who were following BBL did not have a coupon other than the B2G1 free candle coupon. What happened was absolutely unacceptable and unwarranted, and it is easy to see that people were turned off by it.
> 
> Shoot. I spend tons of money with YC, and I wasn't a valued customer? I would have never had the coupon either, if I had not asked for one.
> 
> I do not remember who first mentioned contacting YC about the $20 off $45 coupon in the first place, but thank you so very much, from the bottom of my Boney loving heart.


I never got the flier either. I've been going to preview parties for the last 4 years and have been in the store asking about this year's party for the last month and a half. I also emailed customer service to ask for a coupon and so did my mother. I too give a big heartfelt Thank You to whichever of us mentioned asking for a coupon.


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone's rewards points posted to their accounts yet? I'm curious how long it will take. I know that some of you have had issues with getting your points.


Not for me yet.  I think I read somewhere that it takes two days, we shall see!


----------



## grandma lise

[post deleted]


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Well, I went over there Saturday afternoon. The store is only 2 minutes from my office. I bought the Raven votive holder, Pumpkin Swirl candle, 2 Apple Pumpkin jars, 2 AP votives and a free one, the 3 scent Halloween candle, and I think that's it... I'll have to post a picture tomorrow. Used the coupon as well plus the candle sale. Thanks for sending me the link!


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone's rewards points posted to their accounts yet? I'm curious how long it will take. I know that some of you have had issues with getting your points.


Nothing here yet. I'm hoping it's just because it's the weekend and I'll see them post tomorrow. I think I'm going to have to contact CS about one of my in-store transactions to get the points for it. The lady asked for my phone number but not my e-mail and I asked about the rewards and said it was good to go, but in the second store they def asked for my e-mail and had me confirm it. The first lady was new and seemed really nervous about working the register so I didn't want freak her out or make her feel bad.


----------



## Mae

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone's rewards points posted to their accounts yet? I'm curious how long it will take. I know that some of you have had issues with getting your points.


Mine haven't posted yet, but the FAQs say it can take up to 2 days. I'll give it until Tuesday then call customer service. I spent enough to get my voucher darn it.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I decorate year round with YC stuff too. I've got the set of white wicker chairs and table sitting on a shelf right now as part of my "summer" decorations.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I was asked to forego my summer decs for a family and friend favorite known as "wine month". Amazing how many YC pieces I have for that too. Of course now I just really want to put out my Boneys instead. I plan on displaying the new bride and groom and DDG at least, since they are holding wine glasses! Wish I could have year round Boney displays like some of you do. I'm very jealous!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> http://www.darkcandles.com
> 
> I know I've posted this before but with the talk of bbw hfo being dc'd this will help. I'm picking about oils and love these. Cain is the best! The throw is amazing.


Thanks Elizabeth-- gonna finally try this year I think!!! eeee !


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I bought about 30 candles (for gifts) this year from YC & a ton of Boneys last year. ( I'll be checking out he the BABW based on what I have read here). Anyway, I read a post on Friday night in the forum, that if you emailed customer service, you could request a coupon. I already had a B2G1 free, but no real cash discount. So I emailed customer service & within a few minutes Debra D. in customer service sent me a $20 off $45 coupon at 7:45pm Fri 1st. The coupons were legit. Why did I have to ask for a coupon. I believe I'm a valued customer. I never received the $10 off $20 coupon at all. The coupon situation was a fiasco.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

A huge thank you to the person who posted the idea to request a coupon directly from YC. I wouldn't have thought to contact them. I know it made a huge difference to many of us and I'm really grateful.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Hello! Do you guys find that online and catalog exclusives become more difficult to obtain at a good price later down the road? I am trying to decide on the Ghoul Bus!


Get the bus! It already sold out once and its already on eBay for super high prices. You might regret it and have to pay $100 for it on eBay later LOL. Thats the way I think about it.... if I think I may want it I just get it from YC with a coupon otherwise I know I'll pay double or more on eBay and thats just not fun lol


----------



## myerman82

Out of three stores I visited, each store had stocked shelves. The employees were pushing the coupons. This launch was a mess and I hope Yankee Candle realizes this and changes things for next year. Too bad the "window shoppers" weren't able to see what was out since stores were told to keep stock in the back of the store. That also added to the decline in sales.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Out of three stores I visited, each store had stocked shelves. The employees were pushing the coupons. This launch was a mess and I hope Yankee Candle realizes this and changes things for next year. Too bad the "window shoppers" weren't able to see what was out since stores were told to keep stock in the back of the store. That also added to the decline in sales.


Sad for them......But at least we got our stuff LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Get the bus! It already sold out once and its already on eBay for super high prices. You might regret it and have to pay $100 for it on eBay later LOL. Thats the way I think about it.... if I think I may want it I just get it from YC with a coupon otherwise I know I'll pay double or more on eBay and thats just not fun lol


It is really hard to say if the value will go up on online exclusives. Yankee Candle is known for releasing something as a online exclusive one year and then bring it back in stores the following year. It's a gamble if people want to wait but I would guess the bus will become harder to get for a good price later on. That piece seems to be huge in size and I just can't see Yankee Candle bringing it back and taking up space in stores with such a big piece.


----------



## jess-jess-5556

I'm so curious to see what the stores actually did vs. what their projected sales goals were. When I went to Williamsburg, they were handing out copies of their sales goals for the day (not sure why, think it's because they listed all the promotions below the sales goals) and it was a little over $50,000 for the day. I only saw one other lady buying large amounts of items. Maybe they made it....? 

I too am writing a letter in a bit to the company. I do want to stress that I enjoy the previews and want them to continue. I would hate if Corp thought the preview was a bust and shouldn't be continued. Just that it was handled badly this year, and left many customers (and probably employees) with a sour taste in their mouths in regards to the company.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Sad for them......But at least we got our stuff LOL!


I hope your orders are delivered tomorrow. I got the email that my order was shipped and usually gets delivered the next day.


----------



## Mae

There was only one person that showed up for the preview party yesterday at my store. I think she may be on here, not sure. If you are from Decatur, AL Hi! I didn't get your name! Anyway, we were talking about how last year there was a line and how because everything was kept so quiet it might as well have been mummified that people simply didn't know they were even being released this year. It wouldn't surprise me if the smaller stores like mine didn't even come close to meeting their goals even if no one had a coupon.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I hope your orders are delivered tomorrow. I got the email that my order was shipped and usually gets delivered the next day.


I got one of my shipping confirmations today. Should I be worried that I didn't get shipping confirmation for the other 2 (one online and one in store).


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Get the bus! It already sold out once and its already on eBay for super high prices. You might regret it and have to pay $100 for it on eBay later LOL. Thats the way I think about it.... if I think I may want it I just get it from YC with a coupon otherwise I know I'll pay double or more on eBay and thats just not fun lol


I did decide to get it! I also got a Spellbound Votive Holder, I love Spellbound this year too.  Thanks, Happy!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I hope your orders are delivered tomorrow. I got the email that my order was shipped and usually gets delivered the next day.


Mine always take a few days after the confirmation to be received 

Remember last year when an order I made after the launch took foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr to get to me? UGH! They told me they were backed up and waiting on the items to be delivered to the warehouse in order for them to ship to me. It was a mess! They were obviously selling items that werent even in stock in their warehouse yet LOL.


----------



## VampKat

sanura03 said:


> Nothing here yet. I'm hoping it's just because it's the weekend and I'll see them post tomorrow. I think I'm going to have to contact CS about one of my in-store transactions to get the points for it. The lady asked for my phone number but not my e-mail and I asked about the rewards and said it was good to go, but in the second store they def asked for my e-mail and had me confirm it. The first lady was new and seemed really nervous about working the register so I didn't want freak her out or make her feel bad.


Yeah, I am gonna have to call, too. The points are tracked by email. I am a dummy and gave the wrong email address without thinking. Go me!

It usually takes 2 days for the points hit my account. But since it was weekend purchases, I don't know if that means first thing Tuesday or Wednesday. One purchase was done correctly, so I guess I'll know when to call about the screwed up one when that one hits.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> It is really hard to say if the value will go up on online exclusives. Yankee Candle is known for releasing something as a online exclusive one year and then bring it back in stores the following year. It's a gamble if people want to wait but I would guess the bus will become harder to get for a good price later on. That piece seems to be huge in size and I just can't see Yankee Candle bringing it back and taking up space in stores with such a big piece.


Thanks, I ended up purchasing it, I am so happy! The number must be in the 70s now, as for ones left to order.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I did decide to get it! I also got a Spellbound Votive Holder, I love Spellbound this year too.  Thanks, Happy!


I am tottttttalllllyyyyyyy getting some Spellbound items next month! The hand and the purple stuff I love. I dont care for the boots at allllll *ducks*.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I got one of my shipping confirmations today. Should I be worried that I didn't get shipping confirmation for the other 2 (one online and one in store).


Hi there! I received shipping confirmations for my first four orders, which were placed very close together early on Saturday morning. There was a bit of a delay for order five, and a several hour delay for order 6. I expect I will receive a shipping confirmation for the other two tomorrow. There is usually a bit longer of a delay than there was for many of our orders in the wee hours of the morning. That's because no one else was ordering, LOL!

In other words, don't worry. They will get shipped more than likely within a day or two.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I am tottttttalllllyyyyyyy getting some Spellbound items next month! The hand and the purple stuff I love. I dont care for the boots at allllll *ducks*.


I know, it is so beautiful. This is the votive holder I got! Love, love, love, the spooky trees and witches along with the purple coloring.  It helped me get over 45 for the coupon! 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1323169


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I know, it is so beautiful. This is the votive holder I got! Love, love, love, the spooky trees and witches along with the purple coloring.  It helped me get over 45 for the coupon!
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1323169


YES! Love allllll the purple Spellbound items! Gonna get them if they're still in stock later. I want the hand tooooo! I want to get the purple Spellbound, the candy dish, and the BB items I passed on this time around (boat, bird, mansion, cat, and dog).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I am tottttttalllllyyyyyyy getting some Spellbound items next month! The hand and the purple stuff I love. I dont care for the boots at allllll *ducks*.


Even if I didn't like the witch's boots for display, which I surprisingly do, I just HAVE to get them now! They look like a butt from the back, and have toes curled.  I think I'm gonna place them near my WTD and DDG pieces, and the fisherman, whenever I get him. And, I'm not even gonna say what I am gonna store in them (hint, it's not a candle, LOL)! Kinky, kinky!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> YES! Love allllll the purple Spellbound items! Gonna get them if they're still in stock later. I want the hand tooooo! I want to get the purple Spellbound, the candy dish, and the BB items I passed on this time around (boat, bird, mansion, cat, and dog).


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> I am tottttttalllllyyyyyyy getting some Spellbound items next month! The hand and the purple stuff I love. I dont care for the boots at allllll *ducks*.


I plan to get the Witch's Hand, two if I can get them. I love this display by BBL...









So creepy...

Lisa


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> I plan to get the Witch's Hand, two if I can get them. I love this display by BBL...
> 
> View attachment 206537
> 
> 
> So creepy...
> 
> Lisa


You are right Lisa, creepy indeed, but very creative! Thanks for posting that, I had not yet seen it. I think my store had a couple of Witch Hands left last night before closing when I went back, did your store sell out? I believe it is out online; Spellbound has proven to have been very successful this year! And if I am not mistaken, this is a brand new collection, right? I wonder if they will continue it next year! (I hope so!)


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I plan to get the Witch's Hand, two if I can get them. I love this display by BBL...
> 
> View attachment 206537
> 
> 
> So creepy...
> 
> Lisa


OMG, Lisa stop showing me awesome pics like that! Now I have to go buy those witch's hands (2 please) to do this display! That's to die for!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi there! I received shipping confirmations for my first four orders, which were placed very close together early on Saturday morning. There was a bit of a delay for order five, and a several hour delay for order 6. I expect I will receive a shipping confirmation for the other two tomorrow. There is usually a bit longer of a delay than there was for many of our orders in the wee hours of the morning. That's because no one else was ordering, LOL!
> 
> In other words, don't worry. They will get shipped more than likely within a day or two.


Thanks! My first two orders (for the cemetary, ghoul bus and WTD) were placed with all the late night/early morning orders) My third was at the store because they were out of dying to see you and graves dug. Honestly, the shipping confirmation I did get was for the cemetary, so yay! I at least know that's on the way.


----------



## Spookywolf

...and oh Lord save me, I never noticed there were 2 pumpkin faces on the Bone Tired kitty. Now I have to go buy that too!...argh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> I plan to get the Witch's Hand, two if I can get them. I love this display by BBL...
> 
> View attachment 206537
> 
> 
> So creepy...
> 
> Lisa


Those two witch hands look so cool together like that! Of course, with my mind being what it is, I could see them reaching out to grab the boots' butt, LOL!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I know, it is so beautiful. This is the votive holder I got! Love, love, love, the spooky trees and witches along with the purple coloring.  It helped me get over 45 for the coupon!
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1323169


More witch boots for the rest of us! Lol happy

And I am absolutely in love with the Spellbound votive holders. I bought 2! Of course, it helps that they combine two of my favorite things (purple and Halloween). I almost picked up the tart butner (but when I picked it up in the store and felt how light it was) I said no way! Although, I'm seriously considering getting a 2nd witch hand and the Spellbound jar shade.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> ...and oh Lord save me, I never noticed there were 2 pumpkin faces on the Bone Tired kitty. Now I have to go buy that too!...argh!


It's the only cat I've ever purchased. It really is so adorable. But, I just don't know if I am going to want to keep it. I love the surprised face on the second pumpkin! It kind of reminds me of WTD.


----------



## happythenjaded

Just for fun I wanted to see how many of each BB was left on YC.com, for those who are trying to decide what to order or not...... or those who are just curious like I am :

1. Mansion- 713

2. Dog- 1,273

3. 2014 Bride and Groom- 1,136

4. Dawn- 691

5. Drop Dead Gorgeous- 416

6. Frank & Bride- 854

7. Dying to See You- 922

8. Cat- 684

9. Bone White- 962

10. Dead End Zone- 383

11.Ghoul Bus- 79

12. Baby- 83

13. Boney Bird- 527

14. Boney & Clyde- 143

15. Taxi- 128

16. Eye Phone- 358

17. Hear/See/Speak/Have No Fun - 265

18. Graves Dug- 343


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, I haven't purchased the baby yet. I was thinking I would pair that with the fisherman, when it becomes available again. Now I am feeling a bit of anxiety!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I haven't purchased the baby yet. I was thinking I would pair that with the fisherman, when it becomes available again. Now I am feeling a bit of anxiety!


Yes I was shocked to see the baby was selling out so quickly compared to the rest! Better get 'em while its in stock!


----------



## grandma lise

redsea, glad you asked. I just realized that our store hasn't gotten their Witch Hand pieces in yet. I might just call in the morning to see if they'll hold two for me when they come in. Oh, and yes, this is a brand new collection. I really am liking it too!

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> OMG, Lisa stop showing me awesome pics like that! Now I have to go buy those witch's hands (2 please) to do this display! That's to die for!!


I saw this on BBL earlier today. My exact reasoning for having to go buy a 2nd witch hand!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Yes I was shocked to see the baby was selling out so quickly compared to the rest! Better get 'em while its in stock!


Ugh! Curse you YC, with your adorable, big, fat, messy, high chair Boney baby! Now I have to think about what to pair it with. I'll sleep on it!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> ...and oh Lord save me, I never noticed there were 2 pumpkin faces on the Bone Tired kitty. Now I have to go buy that too!...argh!


I noticed that too! Should have mentioned it, but I was so excited Boney day was finally here!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ugh! Curse you YC, with your adorable, big, fat, messy, high chair Boney baby! Now I have to think about what to pair it with. I'll sleep on it!


LOLOL Pumpkin!! That massive baby.......TOO funny!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> ...and oh Lord save me, I never noticed there were 2 pumpkin faces on the Bone Tired kitty. Now I have to go buy that too!...argh!


Just buy everything and then you don't have to worry about finding something you may want later! LOL, wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Myerman...This made me think of you


----------



## grandma lise

I'm surprised to see 416 Drop Dead Gorgeous pieces. She seems really popular. A high production piece perhaps? She's one of my favorites this year. Thanks for posting the numbers Happythenjaded. It's fun to see what's left. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

redsea said:


> Just buy everything and then you don't have to worry about finding something you may want later! LOL, wouldn't that be nice?


I bought all the boneys. I knew that I would have no resolve and keep going back for more plus my nearest store is an hour away and I was already there . . . . But now I'm seeing these Spellbound items that I was trying to ignore.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Myerman...This made me think of you
> View attachment 206541


Awesome!!! is that a cookie?


----------



## myerman82

Can't believe I am saying that but I am going back to Yankee Candle to get more stuff. I NEED that tart burner. Not crazy on the witch in it but I must have it!!!! I also want the witches hands. Funny story, the associate told me it makes a great toilet paper holder. LOL I have the purple votive holder and I need I feel like I need the others.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Yes, it is  From the Cookie Guy on FB


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I bought all the boneys. I knew that I would have no resolve and keep going back for more plus my nearest store is an hour away and I was already there . . . . But now I'm seeing these Spellbound items that I was trying to ignore.


"Just when you think you are out, they pull you back in!" LOL!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Just for fun I wanted to see how many of each BB was left on YC.com, for those who are trying to decide what to order or not...... or those who are just curious like I am :
> 
> 1. Mansion- 713
> 
> 2. Dog- 1,273
> 
> 3. 2014 Bride and Groom- 1,136
> 
> 4. Dawn- 691
> 
> 5. Drop Dead Gorgeous- 416
> 
> 6. Frank & Bride- 854
> 
> 7. Dying to See You- 922
> 
> 8. Cat- 684
> 
> 9. Bone White- 962
> 
> 10. Dead End Zone- 383
> 
> 11.Ghoul Bus- 79
> 
> 12. Baby- 83
> 
> 13. Boney Bird- 527
> 
> 14. Boney & Clyde- 143
> 
> 15. Taxi- 128
> 
> 16. Eye Phone- 358
> 
> 17. Hear/See/Speak/Have No Fun - 265
> 
> 18. Graves Dug- 343


Thanks Happy, I enjoyed looking through that!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Can't believe I am saying that but I am going back to Yankee Candle to get more stuff. I NEED that tart burner. Not crazy on the witch in it but I must have it!!!! I also want the witches hands. Funny story, the associate told me it makes a great toilet paper holder. LOL I have the purple votive holder and I need I feel like I need the others.


Which tart butner?


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yes, it is  From the Cookie Guy on FB


If you need my address to send me a dozen just let me know.  LOL


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> redsea, glad you asked. I just realized that our store hasn't gotten their Witch Hand pieces in yet. I might just call in the morning to see if they'll hold two for me when they come in. Oh, and yes, this is a brand new collection. I really am liking it too!
> 
> Lisa


Awesome! Hopefully they will do that for you, it would take the stress out of the situation! ;D Good news!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Which tart butner?


The one with the witch and the cool light in front of her.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> The one with the witch and the cool light in front of her.


That's cute!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Can't believe I am saying that but I am going back to Yankee Candle to get more stuff. I NEED that tart burner. Not crazy on the witch in it but I must have it!!!! I also want the witches hands. Funny story, the associate told me it makes a great toilet paper holder. LOL I have the purple votive holder and I need I feel like I need the others.


I didn't think of the toilet paper idea, that is too funny! That would be pretty spectacular, if you ask me. I feel like I need the others too; I love that YC has so much cool stuff this year! The wallet may not like it, but I sure do! And the $20 off $45 sure does come in handy!


----------



## grandma lise

This one myerman82?

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321859

How does she light up? 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> That's cute!


At first I hated it and then I went back and turned on the light an I almost bought it. My friend said the witch looks dumb so I put it back but the more I see it the more I want it. I officially have no room for anything else. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, Boney Peeps, I'm out. Work comes early. Be good!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, Boney Peeps, I'm out. Work comes early. Be good!


See you tomorrow, Spookywolf! Have a good night!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> This one myerman82?
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/spellbound/1321859
> 
> How does she light up?
> 
> Lisa


No, the hanging tart warmer. 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1321861


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> No, the hanging tart warmer.
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1321861


Look at all the detail on the burner! I wonder if it lights up inside the tree?


----------



## Mourning Glory

I think I am also going to turn in for the night. But I thought I would share this cool canister set with you guys. It makes me want to consider keeping Halloween out year round. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321481122948&alt=web


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> I think I am also going to turn in for the night. But I thought I would share this cool canister set with you guys. It makes me want to consider keeping Halloween out year round.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321481122948&alt=web


Those are really pretty, I really like the orange sky with the bats and trees in the background! Goodnight!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Look at all the detail on the burner! I wonder if it lights up inside the tree?


Yes it does or at least it gave off that illusion.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Yes it does or at least it gave off that illusion.


I bet it a darker room it really stands out. If I was in charge of design I would have put the light in the tree too, for the "eyes glow" effect.  Did you notice that the witch head bobbles a bit when you poke it with your finger? An associate did it, I thought it was too funny how it jiggled around!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I bet it a darker room it really stands out. If I was in charge of design I would have put the light in the tree too, for the "eyes glow" effect.  Did you notice that the witch head bobbles a bit when you poke it with your finger? An associate did it, I thought it was too funny how it jiggled around!


Yes, I almost tried removing the mask to see if there was a face underneath but it was held by a spring. I honestly do thing the tree does light up now that I think about it.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh...wasn't thinking about that one. Now that I know the tree's interior is lit...I like it more. I got this one last year and really enjoyed displaying it...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item540d240167

Thanks for mentioning it tonight. I'm heading to bed too. Good night.

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, Boney Peeps, I'm out. Work comes early. Be good!


G'night Spookywolf! Halloween dreams!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh...wasn't thinking about that one. Now that I know the tree's interior is lit...I like it more. I got this one last year and really enjoyed displaying it...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item540d240167
> 
> Lisa


I was on the fence about that one because I couldn't see it in person. I did get the one back in 2010. The hauned house one and it's by far my favorite. NOt only does it light up but it also plays creepy sounds too. That is something that is missing from Yankee Candles recently. If that witch tart warmer had sound I would have bought it.


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Oh...wasn't thinking about that one. Now that I know the tree's interior is lit...I like it more. I got this one last year and really enjoyed displaying it...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item540d240167
> 
> Lisa


Go for it!

I like the piece you linked too, that vampire cocoon hanging from the tree is too awesome!


I am heading out for the night everyone, thanks for a fun time! See you tomorrow! Remember I had my wisdom teeth out a few days back? Well, I have my checkup appointment tomorrow. Thank goodness I have my phone to chat with you all in the waiting room!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Go for it!
> 
> I like the piece you linked too, that vampire cocoon hanging from the tree is too awesome!
> 
> 
> I am heading out for the night everyone, thanks for a fun time! See you tomorrow! Remember I had my wisdom teeth out a few days back? Well, I have my checkup appointment tomorrow. Thank goodness I have my phone to chat with you all in the waiting room!


Good luck on your check up. Have a great evening.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, just popped back in to see what was up before going to bed, LOL! Everyone else except you, myerman, did the same! I guess I need to take a hint, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, just popped back in to see what was up before going to bed, LOL! Everyone else except you, myerman, did the same! I guess I need to take a hint, LOL.


Whoa! either that's shade or your tired. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm glad you have so many opportunities to purchase everything else you didn't buy this weekend. I'm kicking myself for not getting that baby and the fisherman!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm glad you have so many opportunities to purchase everything else you didn't buy this weekend. I'm kicking myself for not getting that baby and the fisherman!


Are they sold out? I will be happy to pick them up for you if you like.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have to be back up at 5:00, and I need to refresh, to plot my next YC moves. Not to mention, I haven't even had time to unwrap any of my purchases from this weekend, or my two eBay Boney boxes. And, I don't even want to say how bad my house is after this weekend, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Are they sold out? I will be happy to pick them up for you if you like.


The baby isn't, but the fisherman is. That is so sweet of you to offer.  Did you get the cat?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have to be back up at 5:00, and I need to refresh, to plot my next YC moves. Not to mention, I haven't even had time to unwrap any of my purchases from this weekend, or my two eBay Boney boxes. And, I don't even want to say how bad my house is after this weekend, LOL!


You sound like me right now. I haven't unpacked any of my Boney Bunches yet and my office is cluttered with purchases I still have no room to put. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Yes, you got quite the haul! And, after reading about what you and I still want to buy, I think we are in trouble, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The baby isn't, but the fisherman is. That is so sweet of you to offer.  Did you get the cat?


No, not yet anyway. If I do get the cat, that means I have to get the one from last year too. LOL It never ends...at least my corner won't be vacant on the weekends.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, if you pick up the fisherman, I don't know what I can do to make it square? Let me know!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If I had only known. I had an opportunity to pick up that cat for 75% off at the SAS, and I didn't do it.


----------



## myerman82

On my way home from the Preview Party yesterday I stopped off at a yard sale and found this. For 50 cents I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> On my way home from the Preview Party yesterday I stopped off at a yard sale and found this. For 50 cents I couldn't resist.


Sweet! Picture frame?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sweet! Picture frame?


Yes, I think I'm going to print out a Halloween saying and put it up somewhere in my house.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

That's very creative! I'm liking it! When you figure out what you want, and get it finished, we would love to see it here!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's very creative! I'm liking it! When you figure out what you want, and get it finished, we would love to see it here!


Of course, I have so many Halloween project I want to get started on. I hope I have enough time to finish them all. LOL Since I'm not having my annual Halloween party this year, it frees up time (and money) for other things.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Please make sure to post pictures! We can all get ideas from each other this year, and it will make everything so much more fun!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I know I am abandoning you to the night, but morning comes early. Okay so early that it is already here, LOL!  Jeepers Creepers, my peepers are tired! Goodnight!


----------



## gloomycatt

VampKat said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> Remember YC's Campfire Treat? Was clearanced this past June during Semi-Annual. Same fragrance. It's toasted marsmallow and smells very smoky on cold sniff but that dissipates a bit when you burn it. It smells much more marsmallowy when lit.
> 
> I remember someone mentioning they smell mint in it.... I don't smell that at all. To my knowledge, there's not a mint note in it, but I would have to double check with my store....
> 
> Some florals are a migraine trigger for me so I like to check out fragrance notes before I buy.


Welcome VampKat!!!


----------



## gloomycatt

Just got caught up on everyone's boney adventures  sounds like it was an epic preview day!! I ordered the pet cemetery online as soon as I saw it was live (thanks to everyone who posted it was time & for the coupon codes!) I was at a wedding and couldn't attend the preview. I'm hoping to go on Monday to see what, if anything, is left. Awesome pictures, everyone!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i can't believe i'm not seeing any love for the Halloween pumpkin home accessories.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...e-accents-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321679

I love them...got the jar shade..

also love the shimmering pumpkin for general all-around fall decorating.


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Just for fun I wanted to see how many of each BB was left on YC.com, for those who are trying to decide what to order or not...... or those who are just curious like I am :
> 
> 1. Mansion- 713
> 
> 2. Dog- 1,273
> 
> 3. 2014 Bride and Groom- 1,136
> 
> 4. Dawn- 691
> 
> 5. Drop Dead Gorgeous- 416
> 
> 6. Frank & Bride- 854
> 
> 7. Dying to See You- 922
> 
> 8. Cat- 684
> 
> 9. Bone White- 962
> 
> 10. Dead End Zone- 383
> 
> 11.Ghoul Bus- 79
> 
> 12. Baby- 83
> 
> 13. Boney Bird- 527
> 
> 14. Boney & Clyde- 143
> 
> 15. Taxi- 128
> 
> 16. Eye Phone- 358
> 
> 17. Hear/See/Speak/Have No Fun - 265
> 
> 18. Graves Dug- 343


Thanks for posting Happy! Very interesting!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> Just got caught up on everyone's boney adventures  sounds like it was an epic preview day!! I ordered the pet cemetery online as soon as I saw it was live (thanks to everyone who posted it was time & for the coupon codes!) I was at a wedding and couldn't attend the preview. I'm hoping to go on Monday to see what, if anything, is left. Awesome pictures, everyone!


Good morning, gloomycatt! Yes, it was an epic preview day alright, LOL. It appears that while most of us HF Boney Bunch warriors were the victors, YC, in many respects, was an EPIC FAIL.


----------



## boneybabe13

Fisherman is back in stock online for anyone who still needs it


----------



## SalemWitch

myerman82 said:


> No, the hanging tart warmer.
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1321861


I like the tree!! [emoji317]


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> Fisherman is back in stock online for anyone who still needs it


I really am hoping that Pet Cemetery comes back in stock for those who missed it, before September. My assistant manager was on the fence about it due to the cost, and when I told him it was sold out, I could tell he was really disappointed. He was working all day, and didn't even have the chance to know it was so popular! He wants me to contact him as soon as I receive mine, so that he knows if it is as wonderful, as we are all hoping it will be.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, for those of you still looking for the 2011 LED Witch, the opening bid on this eBay listing is one of the better prices I have seen:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f189eecf


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> I was on the fence about that one because I couldn't see it in person. I did get the one back in 2010. The hauned house one and it's by far my favorite. NOt only does it light up but it also plays creepy sounds too. That is something that is missing from Yankee Candles recently. If that witch tart warmer had sound I would have bought it.


OMG! YC used to have tart warmers that lit up AND played music?!? That sounds awesome. I must have been so focused on all the great Boneys that year and missed it. I would buy one now in a heartbeat.


----------



## Madjoodie

wickedwillingwench said:


> i can't believe i'm not seeing any love for the Halloween pumpkin home accessories.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...e-accents-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321679
> 
> I love them...got the jar shade..
> 
> also love the shimmering pumpkin for general all-around fall decorating.


I am trying so hard NOT to feel the love for the Halloween pumpkin pieces, WWW! If the shade or tray or jar holder had been in store, I am sure I would own them already! But even now, I hear these pieces calling my name and am not sure how much longer I can resist! Glad I'm not the only one who likes them.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Good luck on your check up. Have a great evening.


Thank you!


----------



## redsea

wickedwillingwench said:


> i can't believe i'm not seeing any love for the Halloween pumpkin home accessories.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...e-accents-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321679
> 
> I love them...got the jar shade..
> 
> also love the shimmering pumpkin for general all-around fall decorating.


I do really like. The artwork on these, especially the sky!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

redsea said:


> I do really like. The artwork on these, especially the sky!


i think they look like they have great potential! I am gonna swing by a YC sometime today...hopefully I wlll find something fun to bring home.


----------



## Mourning Glory

WTD is also back In stock if anyone still needs it.


----------



## redsea

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think they look like they have great potential! I am gonna swing by a YC sometime today...hopefully I wlll find something fun to bring home.


Sounds fun! 

I think these are online and catalog only though, right?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> I think these are online and catalog only though, right?


Good morning, redsea! Yes, the Shimmering Pumpkin Collection is exclusively available online. 

Edit: Wrong collection name! Halloween Pumpkin Home Accents is the collection. Oops!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I was on the fence about that one because I couldn't see it in person. I did get the one back in 2010. The hauned house one and it's by far my favorite. NOt only does it light up but it also plays creepy sounds too. That is something that is missing from Yankee Candles recently. If that witch tart warmer had sound I would have bought it.


Hey myerman82, I looked around a bit this morning for that 2010 Haunted House. It's a tart burner, right? If you come across a picture, I'd love to see it. I'll be back late tonight.

Lisa

$10 off $35 starts today, code SCENT; there's also $20 off $45, code CATS214, good through 9/1 I believe. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, redsea! Yes, the Shimmering Pumpkin Collection is exclusively available online.


Hi Pumpkin Muffin!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This might have already been discussed, but does anyone else's coffin candy dish look sloppy? I thought I had picked two good ones in the store, but now that I have finally had the chance to take them out of the tissue paper, I'm not really that thrilled with them. This could be a great piece. But, wow, I'm just not happy with them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hi Pumpkin Muffin!


Hi, redsea (we can keep doing this all day, if you really want to, LOL)!


----------



## redsea

Here is an example of some of the online and catalog exclusives.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, redsea (we can keep doing this all day, if you really want to, LOL)!


Lol, sure! Too funny...we are just very friendly people!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> View attachment 206614
> 
> 
> Here is an example of some of the online and catalog exclusives.


D'oh! I gave out the wrong name in my previous post! I knew these were the ones. Oops, LOL!


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This might have already been discussed, but does anyone else's coffin candy dish look sloppy? I thought I had picked two good ones in the store, but now that I have finally had the chance to take them out of the tissue paper, I'm not really that thrilled with them. This could be a great piece. But, wow, I'm just not happy with them.


I noticed that too on Saturday Pumpkin Muffin. Our store unboxed them and had them sitting out, so I was lucky I that I got to hand picked mine. You could call the store to see if they have any left to choose from. A lot of my pieces had the sloppy paint jobs this year. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Oh no, don't worry, I got them confused too!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This might have already been discussed, but does anyone else's coffin candy dish look sloppy? I thought I had picked two good ones in the store, but now that I have finally had the chance to take them out of the tissue paper, I'm not really that thrilled with them. This could be a great piece. But, wow, I'm just not happy with them.


I had to exchange my first one due to an eye issue, but my new one is much better!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> I noticed that too on Saturday Pumpkin Muffin. Our store unboxed them and had them sitting out, so I was lucky I that I got to hand picked mine. You could call the store to see if they have any left to choose from. A lot of my pieces had the sloppy paint jobs this year.
> 
> Lisa


Hi, Lisa!  I am an hour away from my nearest store, and won't be back until a week from today. Mine had them all sitting out too. I looked them over very carefully, but I was so busy focusing on the tops, that I see now that the bottoms are poor. Ugh! 

I was told by my assistant manager, though, that YC is very strict about the selling of any leftover dishes until September. So, if there are any others left, they will be in the stockroom. I guess I will try to get them back into town without breaking them, and see if they have better bottoms.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, Lisa!  I am an hour away from my nearest store, and won't be back until a week from today. Mine had them all sitting out too. I looked them over very carefully, and I was so bus focusing on the tops, that I see now that the bottoms are poor. Ugh!
> 
> I was told by my assistant manager, though, that YC is very strict about the selling of any leftover dishes until September. So, if there are any others left, they will be in the stockroom. I guess I will try to get them back into town without breaking them, and see if they have better bottoms.


My replacement seems to have a neater "Dig In" than my first.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I had to exchange my first one due to an eye issue, but my new one is much better!
> View attachment 206615
> View attachment 206616


Much better the 2nd time around, Lisa! The faces are so important, aren't they?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If I didn't know any better, I would think that Shawn M. snuck into my YC bags while I was away, and switched out my candy dish bottoms on purpose.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Much better the 2nd time around, Lisa! The faces are so important, aren't they?


They definitely are, that is the best part! Lol


----------



## redsea

Here is a picture to the right of the candy dish, this is my favorite one that I took. The eyes in the background are from Dying to See You.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> View attachment 206622
> 
> 
> Here is a picture to the right of the candy dish, this is my favorite one that I took. The eyes in the background are from Dying to See You.


Redsea, you got lucky with your wedding couple! For a lot of people, the bride and groom this year are much whiter than their other pieces. Yours seems to be pretty good!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If I didn't know any better, I would think that Shawn M. snuck into my YC bags while I was away, and switched out my candy dish bottoms on purpose.


We should do a customer service chat and tell him to stop messing with people's bottoms!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, you got lucky with your wedding couple! For a lot of people, the bride and groom this year are much whiter than their other pieces. Yours seems to be pretty good!


Oh good, I'm glad I picked a good one, I tried! Lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> We should do a customer service chat and tell him to stop messing with people's bottoms!


ROFL! We should! Next thing you know, he will be fondling the witch's boots. No wonder, they are still "Sold Out!" Shawn's fascinated by their roundness, and he can't let them go, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Let me preface this post, by saying that I am a huge animal lover, and always have been. I do not condone the abuse or suffering of any animal in any way, may it be physical or emotional. With that being said, I found this review on the Yankee Candle website, for the cat votive holder:

I love the Boney Bunch series but when it comes to the animal pieces, as an animal advocate, the pieces remind me of the starvation a lot of abused animals go through. The pieces show their skeletal frame and it's a reminder of these sad animals that have starved. Is there any way that these pieces could be done differently? Just a thought. Thank you.
My home décor is:casual

In response to the question, "Is there any way that these pieces could be done differently," I thought "It's call the BONEY Bunch, not the BULGY bunch (unless you are talking about WTD, LOL)! 

If the lady that posted this review is on this forum, then I apologize in advance if my response to your comment offends you. But, these pieces are FANTASY, for fun only! Please, enjoy the creative side of life, and lighten up a little bit! 

#goodgriefsomepeopletakeeverythingalittlebittooseriously


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay so apparently I made seven orders not six..... Lol!! Got the shipment confirmation for the last order! .... Or is there eight? Jk lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Okay so apparently I made seven orders not six..... Lol!! Got the shipment confirmation for the last order! .... Or is there eight? Jk lol!


I know! So excited! Received confirmation for my last two today! Six total, and I still have to get the fisherman! Whew! *wipes brow*


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Let me preface this post, by saying that I am a huge animal lover, and always have been. I do not condone the abuse or suffering of any animal in any way, may it be physical or emotional. With that being said, I found this review on the Yankee Candle website, for the cat votive holder:
> 
> I love the Boney Bunch series but when it comes to the animal pieces, as an animal advocate, the pieces remind me of the starvation a lot of abused animals go through. The pieces show their skeletal frame and it's a reminder of these sad animals that have starved. Is there any way that these pieces could be done differently? Just a thought. Thank you.
> My home décor is:casual
> 
> In response to the question, "Is there any way that these pieces could be done differently," I thought "It's call the BONEY Bunch, not the BULGY bunch (unless you are talking about WTD, LOL)!
> 
> If the lady that posted this review is on this forum, then I apologize in advance if my response to your comment offends you. But, these pieces are FANTASY, for fun only! Please, enjoy the creative side of life, and lighten up a little bit!
> 
> #goodgriefsomepeopletakeeverythingalittlebittooseriously





Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I know! So excited! Received confirmation for my last two today! Six total, and I still have to get the fisherman! Whew! *wipes brow*


Yes! I need the cat, dog, fisherman, and bird but.... Those will wait til sept lol!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Okay so apparently I made seven orders not six..... Lol!! Got the shipment confirmation for the last order! .... Or is there eight? Jk lol!


Ooooo, a surprise is always nice! LOL

I was thinking about trying for the whole collection, in which case I still need quite a few: Graves Dug While You Wait, Dead End Zone, Hear no/speak no/ see no/ have no, Boney and Clyde, Taxi, Bonesy, Cat, Pet Cemetery, Haunted House......oh my, I feel like I have purchased nothing! LOL, just kidding. Let's see, so far I have/will have; Fisherman, Bird Plane, Dying to See You, Wedding Couple, Dawn of the Dead, Eye Phone, Drop Dead Gorgeous, Ghoul Bus, Wake The Dead. Okay, I guess I do have a few, haha. There are just so many this year!


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok I am officially crazy. I bought the bird and I keep looking at bird and do not like at all. So I went to a different yc so other don't think I'm crazy. She let me return it for full price (30) not asking if used coupons or for promo. Anyways I had 39 in credit and store had 2 boats!! So got a boat which didn't get and figured spend 45 total in order to use coupon for 20 off. So got boat 20 and then the spooky tree 25 and fig had to put out 6 bucks cause gift card was 39. Way it was ranged up and math it was 45 total then 20 off that. 45 then gift card for 38 so actually still had 12 left!!!! So one bird and plug in got me spooky tree, boat and 12 in store credit. I soooo made out. HHa


----------



## Kriscourter

Also if you missed out the store told me as of yesterday are allowed to sell the do not sell behind counters BECAUSE next shipments are already ON THE WAY!!!!! So don't fret anyone and do not go on ebay. This store already getting next one in in a few days. Se already told me had to orders for witches boots she was putting aside for people already asking and calling on for.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> Also if you missed out the store told me as of yesterday are allowed to sell the do not sell behind counters BECAUSE next shipments are already ON THE WAY!!!!! So don't fret anyone and do not go on ebay. This store already getting next one in in a few days. Se already told me had to orders for witches boots she was putting aside for people already asking and calling on for.


I'm sorry, what are the stores allowed to sell?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This is the lowest opening bid I have seen for the 2011 LED witch in a while:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/yankee-cand...-/141364935560?pt=Candles&hash=item20ea01bb88

Shipping seems reasonable too!


----------



## Kriscourter

Shhh pumokin muffin that's my secret witch I'm hiding and no one has saw yet!!!! Hahaha. At some stores they had one of each item behind counter. They were NOT allowed to sell these a d were used for sku/scanning purposes only (do t know why they couldn't just scan sticker). Apparently were told yesterday/today that they now can sell. So worth checking or calling if store has one now


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> Shhh pumokin muffin that's my secret witch I'm hiding and no one has saw yet!!!! Hahaha. At some stores they had one of each item behind counter. They were NOT allowed to sell these a d were used for sku/scanning purposes only (do t know why they couldn't just scan sticker). Apparently were told yesterday/today that they now can sell. So worth checking or calling if store has one now


Okay, okay, LOL! They don't do that at my store. Sounds like a great opportunity for those whose stores do, though!


----------



## myerman82

Looks like in my area there is a huge love for DDG as all the stores near me are sold out. Also, stock is moving now that a new $20 of $45 coupon came out.


----------



## Kriscourter

There's lots of her left by me. When I went to store in afternoon on Saturday to see aftermath she was the most left one.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Looks like in my area there is a huge love for DDG as all the stores near me are sold out. Also, stock is moving now that a new $20 of $45 coupon came out.


Where can I find the new $20 off 45 coupon? I need to go back and buy more stuff and that would come in handy!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This might have already been discussed, but does anyone else's coffin candy dish look sloppy? I thought I had picked two good ones in the store, but now that I have finally had the chance to take them out of the tissue paper, I'm not really that thrilled with them. This could be a great piece. But, wow, I'm just not happy with them.


My store opened 5 or 6 of them for me to pick the best one. They were a mess! I finally got one with decent lettering and a good face. But, the lid fit weird and the pain on top of the bottom piece is a mess.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> View attachment 206614
> 
> 
> Here is an example of some of the online and catalog exclusives.


I bought the jar shade from this line on Saturday as part of my online orders. Can't wait to get it. That should look amazing in a dark room when it's all lit up!


----------



## Lucy08

I promised my store I would call corporate and give them praise. Just got off the phone, yikes. The lady I talked to sounded rushed and uninterested. I asked her, do you want the store number?? She never asked for that or any of my info. She finally said, well ok I'll write it down. Also told her I was very disappointed in the quality, prices, and coupon shenanigans. Her response, so the display in the stores were messy?? OMG. No, this has nothing to do with the store this is the quality of the merchandise you are putting out. Her answer was oh ok, I'll pass all this on. I give up, Boney's better be awesome next year because I am about done with Yankee.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> My store opened 5 or 6 of them for me to pick the best one. They were a mess! I finally got one with decent lettering and a good face. But, the lid fit weird and the pain on top of the bottom piece is a mess.


The fit on my lid is weird too but I let it go since I won't be storing candy in it anyway. I did have to ask the guy to switch out the top on the first one they gave me though. His hand paint on the lid was so sloppy it looked like a big white jellyfish.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My store opened 5 or 6 of them for me to pick the best one. They were a mess! I finally got one with decent lettering and a good face. But, the lid fit weird and the pain on top of the bottom piece is a mess.


The what on top of the bottom piece is a mess? I guess since it was a promo, YC let the quality slide. I spent so much time making sure the tops were good, I guess I thought the bottoms were? Boy, was I mistaken. But, then again, I was delirious from lack of sleep, LOL.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Looks like in my area there is a huge love for DDG as all the stores near me are sold out. Also, stock is moving now that a new $20 of $45 coupon came out.


This was sent to some people on their fall catalogs, right? Thanks!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I bought the jar shade from this line on Saturday as part of my online orders. Can't wait to get it. That should look amazing in a dark room when it's all lit up!


I bet it will look awesome! Do you think you could post a picture?!?


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I bet it will look awesome! Do you think you could post a picture?!?


Yeppers, I sure will. I won't be setting up my Boneys until I get all my online orders in, but I'll post pics of those too. I'm thinking about emptying out the hutch in my dining room and keeping my Boneys in there all year long. I never use the dishes in that hutch anyway--it's not like their antique or anything, just some cheapy plain white china, so I think I'm going to try it. I hope they all fit! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I don't know anything about this new $20 off $45 coupon either. I called the store to confirm they had a certain Boney Bunch in stock still and asked if they honored the 2 day grace period. She told me there was no need to honor is because she was looking at a coupon for $20 off $45 that send September 1st.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I bought the jar shade from this line on Saturday as part of my online orders. Can't wait to get it. That should look amazing in a dark room when it's all lit up!


Did you get to see it in person? The purple glass with black contrast looks pretty amazing. I am sure I will be picking all of those pieces up eventually.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> The fit on my lid is weird too but I let it go since I won't be storing candy in it anyway. I did have to ask the guy to switch out the top on the first one they gave me though. His hand paint on the lid was so sloppy it looked like a big white jellyfish.


I'm not worried about it either, had he been full price I'd be calling the store!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The what on top of the bottom piece is a mess? I guess since it was a promo, YC let the quality slide. I spent so much time making sure the tops were good, I guess I thought the bottoms were? Boy, was I mistaken. But, then again, I was delirious from lack of sleep, LOL.


The paint on the top edge of the bottom of the dish is all rough and weird.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> The paint on the top edge of the bottom of the dish is all rough and weird.


Well, I guess that settles it. The dishes for the most part were produced poorly. I will see if I can get better bottoms when I go back to my store next week, and if not, I will wait until September, when they get a new shipment. I'm not going to worry about it, because I will either get two complete good ones, or I will return them both for store credit.


----------



## VampKat

wickedwillingwench said:


> i can't believe i'm not seeing any love for the Halloween pumpkin home accessories.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...e-accents-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1321679
> 
> I love them...got the jar shade..
> 
> also love the shimmering pumpkin for general all-around fall decorating.


I got the jar shade & the jar holder. Couldn't resist. Can't wait for my order to arrive!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Yeppers, I sure will. I won't be setting up my Boneys until I get all my online orders in, but I'll post pics of those too. I'm thinking about emptying out the hutch in my dining room and keeping my Boneys in there all year long. I never use the dishes in that hutch anyway--it's not like their antique or anything, just some cheapy plain white china, so I think I'm going to try it. I hope they all fit! LOL!


That would be fun.....you know, you have to take pictures of that project too! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> This was sent to some people on their fall catalogs, right? Thanks!


Hi again, redsea (funny we keep meeting here, LOL)! Yes, this is the coupon that was sent out attached to the Fall 2014 catalog. SalemWitch first shared it with us right here on HF!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I was given one of those catalogs in store, before they were supposed to hand them out, and no coupon was attached. The same thing happened with the Halloween catalog last year. I later received a copy of both in the mail, with a coupon attached. I wonder who attaches the coupons, before they send the catalogs out?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I was given one of those catalogs in store, before they were supposed to hand them out, and no coupon was attached. The same thing happened with the Halloween catalog last year. I later received a copy of both in the mail, with a coupon attached. I wonder who attaches the coupons, before they send the catalogs out?


Sean W & Lindsay M


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi again, redsea (funny we keep meeting here, LOL)! Yes, this is the coupon that was sent out attached to the Fall 2014 catalog. SalemWitch first shared it with us right here on HF!


Thank you! Yes, funny seeing you here again! Haha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I guess that settles it. The dishes for the most part were produced poorly. I will see if I can get better bottoms when I go back to my store next week, and if not, I will wait until September, when they get a new shipment. I'm not going to worry about it, because I will either get two complete good ones, or I will return them both for store credit.


Remember last year all of the hubbub about the first release of Bone Whites having all of the spelling errors? It seems that the second release of that figurine was produced better overall after that fiasco. So, I am going to hope that this is the same thing with these candy dishes. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Looks like in my area there is a huge love for DDG as all the stores near me are sold out. Also, stock is moving now that a new $20 of $45 coupon came out.


I've got to say that she wasn't popular at my store either. But, by the time I got done telling everybody why I loved her so much, they knew why I had to have her.


----------



## sanura03

I got the catalog with the coupon but mine it says it's only to be used on jar candles.  I actually got it Saturday morning and I was relieved that I could just use that instead of arguing about them with the online coupon. But then I read the back, so I was afraid they wouldn't let me use it anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I got the catalog with the coupon but mine it says it's only to be used on jar candles.  I actually got it Saturday morning and I was relieved that I could just use that instead of arguing about them with the online coupon. But then I read the back, so I was afraid they wouldn't let me use it anyway.


Are you freaking kidding me? Now they are choosing at random who gets the $20 off $45 on the fall catalog? I am so sick of that B2G1 free coupon! I got a B2G2 coupon on preview day for each purchase! Curse you Sean M. Curse you!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I got the catalog with the coupon but mine it says it's only to be used on jar candles.  I actually got it Saturday morning and I was relieved that I could just use that instead of arguing about them with the online coupon. But then I read the back, so I was afraid they wouldn't let me use it anyway.


Or is it a $20 off $45 that can only be used on jar candles? What is the code?


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Did you get to see it in person? The purple glass with black contrast looks pretty amazing. I am sure I will be picking all of those pieces up eventually.


No, I got the glittery orange jar shade that had the jack o'lanterns and the bats on it. We're all going to have to post pics when we get these!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I lucked out with a decent candy dish, but I'm still iffy about the Bonie and Clyde piece I picked up. It's super sloppy


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Oh and I picked up a dawn that has a white streak in her hair lol sometimes flaws work out


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I lucked out with a decent candy dish, but I'm still iffy about the Bonie and Clyde piece I picked up. It's super sloppy


They had 2 left in the store on Saturday. Paint was bad on both of those too, so I just passed.


----------



## Spookywolf

I found a $20 off 45 on retailmenot that I just sent as a text to my phone. I'm going to see if they'll let me use that in the store. It's good til 9/1/14.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I got the catalog with the coupon but mine it says it's only to be used on jar candles.  I actually got it Saturday morning and I was relieved that I could just use that instead of arguing about them with the online coupon. But then I read the back, so I was afraid they wouldn't let me use it anyway.





Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? Now they are choosing at random who gets the $20 off $45 on the fall catalog? I am so sick of that B2G1 free coupon! I got a B2G2 coupon on preview day for each purchase! Curse you Sean M. Curse you!!!


What's concerning me is that it sounds like they're starting to eliminate buying candle accessories on the $20 off etc money coupons. Do you think they're just doing that because the BB's are out now, or is this going to be a trend to push more candles and make everyone pay full price for everything else?


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Or is it a $20 off $45 that can only be used on jar candles? What is the code?


It's $20 off $45 or more .."on any purchase $45 or more... offer valid on large jar candles and tumblers." It's the same CATS214 code and people said they were able to use it online so maybe they mean it can ALSO be used on large jars and tumblers? Why wouldn't they just say that though?


----------



## sanura03

Also, I still haven't gotten rewards points for any of my orders yet. How about you guys?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

The purchase I made on Friday at the outlet just posted onto my account today. It seems like it takes 4-5 days from them to roll around because the previous purchase I made on a monday and it didn't post til thursday


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> Also, I still haven't gotten rewards points for any of my orders yet. How about you guys?


None for me yet.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> It's $20 off $45 or more .."on any purchase $45 or more... offer valid on large jar candles and tumblers." It's the same CATS214 code and people said they were able to use it online so maybe they mean it can ALSO be used on large jars and tumblers? Why wouldn't they just say that though?


Hmmmm, this is interesting. I did use the CATS214 code once Saturday morning while ordering Bonies, and it did work.


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I lucked out with a decent candy dish, but I'm still iffy about the Bonie and Clyde piece I picked up. It's super sloppy


The one (only had one out) at my store was really bad, too. I realized last night one side of my taxi has a poor paint job, luckily it not on the side where the guys are. I may try and swap it out later.


----------



## myerman82

I just received the fall catalog in the mail with the $20 off $45 coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> It's $20 off $45 or more .."on any purchase $45 or more... offer valid on large jar candles and tumblers." It's the same CATS214 code and people said they were able to use it online so maybe they mean it can ALSO be used on large jars and tumblers? Why wouldn't they just say that though?


That doesn't make any sense. How can a coupon be good on ANY purchase of $45 or more, and then have an exclusion? Myerman, I read where you just received it in the mail. Are there any exclusions in the fine print?


----------



## myerman82

I'm not in a rush or anything but my online order that is one state over is scheduled to be here Friday. I guess the snail will be delivering it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> No, I got the glittery orange jar shade that had the jack o'lanterns and the bats on it. We're all going to have to post pics when we get these!


Those look fabulous as well, much better than the Shimmering Pumpkin line. There are so many good accessories this year!


----------



## Lucy08

The owl luminary is finally in stock!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm not in a rush or anything but my online order that is one state over is scheduled to be here Friday. I guess the snail will be delivering it.


All of mine with the $5.99 shipping fee show the same day as well. I have yet to receive a real date for the tart butner, which I upgraded, LOL. How ironic is that?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That doesn't make any sense. How can a coupon be good on ANY purchase of $45 or more, and then have an exclusion? Myerman, I read where you just received it in the mail. Are there any exclusions in the fine print?


It says "Save $20 on ANY Yankee Candle product purchase of $45 or more. 
Then it says, "Offer valid on large jar candles and tumblers???" 
That makes no sense but I do know for sure this coupon can be used for anything. I just confirmed with two stores near me. Your store might welcome the coupon regardless since they want to make the sale anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> The owl luminary is finally in stock!!!


Yay! I love that thing, and I don't even like owls that much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It says "Save $20 on ANY Yankee Candle product purchase of $45 or more.
> Then it says, "Offer valid on large jar candles and tumblers???"
> That makes no sense but I do know for sure this coupon can be used for anything. I just confirmed with two stores near me. Your store might welcome the coupon regardless since they want to make the sale anyway.


I thought so. The wording is too contradictory. If it were only good for candles, that would exclude most of the things everyone wants to use the coupon for, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I found a $20 off 45 on retailmenot that I just sent as a text to my phone. I'm going to see if they'll let me use that in the store. It's good til 9/1/14.


 Let us know if that works for you, Spookywolf!  Not everyone receives a catalog.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> All of mine with the $5.99 shipping fee show the same day as well. I have yet to receive a real date for the tart butner, which I upgraded, LOL. How ironic is that?


The last two year they were good about delivering shipments fast that I ordered early August. Once last August came around they took forever to ship my orders. The black cat tart butner from two years ago took almost a month to deliver and let's not get started on the 08 bride and groom last year. That was a delay.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Oh and I picked up a dawn that has a white streak in her hair lol sometimes flaws work out


Mrs. F., that Dawn was meant for you!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I thought so. The wording is too contradictory. If it were only good for candles, that would exclude most of the things everyone wants to use the coupon for, LOL.


Even the employee today told me that she loves her candles strong and if they want to make a line of weaker candles they should start a new line. She pretty much confirmed our dissatisfaction.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Even the employee today told me that she loves her candles strong and if they want to make a line of weaker candles they should start a new line. She pretty much confirmed our dissatisfaction.


Wow. Ouch. And, they are reportedly going up in price in January! I haven't confirmed that yet with my manager, though.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am not going to deny it. I am what my manager calls a "candle junkie." She admits she's one too. I can't get them strong enough, and she layers everything YC in her home. It's legal, but it's more expensive than heroin, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The last two year they were good about delivering shipments fast that I ordered early August. Once last August came around they took forever to ship my orders. The black cat tart butner from two years ago took almost a month to deliver and let's not get started on the 08 bride and groom last year. That was a delay.


That's odd, that out of all of the pieces last year, that they couldn't get you the bride and groom? There were so many of that piece. I think it was even around for clearance!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow. Ouch. And, they are reportedly going up in price in January! I haven't confirmed that yet with my manager, though.


I guess I will be switching to B&BW for good (I already have shhhhh) Last year they told me they were planning on keeping candles the same price and raising the prices on the holders. I guess greed is getting in the way. If sales are hurting without coupons I can't imagine what it will be like next year. Why is it so hard for them to at least give us great throw on their candles. I saw the trick or treat candle and all I was thinking was "Home Goods here I come" LOL
I was surprised to see Ghostly Treats was sold out in both stores I went to. I didn't ask if they had more in back but it seems to be a good seller.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> The owl luminary is finally in stock!!!


Yeah, Lucy. Been checking out the owl luminary. It is so mine, and my wallet is so sore from last Saturday, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's odd, that out of all of the pieces last year, that they couldn't get you the bride and groom? There were so many of that piece. I think it was even around for clearance!


It came broke three times. The bright person in the warehouse decided to put the box in a huge shipping box and not securely pack it. Each shipment came sliding all the way to my house. Finally, the last shipment came a month later after I begged them to please pack it securely.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeah, Lucy. Been checking out the owl luminary. It is so mine, and my wallet is so sore from last Saturday, LOL!


 and Sean walks away smiling. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I guess I will be switching to B&BW for good (I already have shhhhh) Last year they told me they were planning on keeping candles the same price and raising the prices on the holders. I guess greed is getting in the way. If sales are hurting without coupons I can't imagine what it will be like next year. Why is it so hard for them to at least give us great throw on their candles. I saw the trick or treat candle and all I was thinking was "Home Goods here I come" LOL
> I was surprised to see Ghostly Treats was sold out in both stores I went to. I didn't ask if they had more in back but it seems to be a good seller.


BABW's holders are pretty reasonably priced, though. If they only raise them a dollar or two, I would rather them do that, than raise their candle prices again. I LOVED it when they were 2 for $20 on sale! 

I will see what I think of Ghostly Treats, after the tart arrives in the mail. I am probably going to buy the jar anyway, to pair with the Spellbound jar shade. I am loving that purple frosting with the matte black!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It came broke three times. The bright person in the warehouse decided to put the box in a huge shipping box and not securely pack it. Each shipment came sliding all the way to my house. Finally, the last shipment came a month later after I begged them to please pack it securely.


Their shipping department sometimes leaves a lot to be desired. As they get busier throughout the holiday rush, the quality of packaging goes downhill steadily. I went through the same thing when I wanted to get the vintage warmer (the one with the bunnies on it) this past Easter. All of the other pieces came fine. I had to order that piece 3 times! I made sure to point out that it was not FedEx's fault, and that they needed to make a note that the problem was coming from in house.


----------



## Kriscourter

I got the fall catalog on mail this morning with sticker attached to cover. I've heard of people taking stickers of coupons of mail maybe people are swiping hem before delivered. I used my coupon today cats214 on boney bunch. Did not say have to be used on jar candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I want my catalog with coupon! I want it! I want it! 

Sean M. strikes again.


----------



## redsea

I hope my catalog comes soon!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I hope my catalog comes soon!


Well, if it doesn't redsea, we know who to blame.


----------



## redsea

I did get one from the store, but I don't think those are supposed to have the stick-on coupons. I am going to try to go to South Deerfield soon in hopes of finding the Pet Cemetery!  This coupon would come in handy!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I hope my catalog comes soon!


I was waiting for other things to come in the mail so the catalog was the least exciting thing. LOL


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I was waiting for other things to come in the mail so the catalog was the least exciting thing. LOL


LOL! Well, it didn't come today because the mail already came and there is no catalog. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, Boney Peeps! Just got off chat with Shawn M. (no joke, LOL)! We scored a PRINTABLE link to a $15 off $35 coupon! Woot! Here is the chat for your amusement. The link is in there. Enjoy, my friends! 

6:26:44 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Hello there and good afternoon to you. I was wondering if there is a way to print out the $20 off $45 coupon that is good through 9/01? It is attached to the Fall catalog, but I do not always get them. I sure could use it when I go back to Yankee Candle, to pick up some more Halloween and Fall accessories. Thank you.

6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly

6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!

6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 22269.

6:27:21 PM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, we don't have a printable $20.00 off of $45.00 coupon yet.

6:27:31 PM : AgentSean M.: There is a $15.00 off of $35.00 though:

6:27:56 PM : AgentSean M.: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$15/coupon.html

6:28:40 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Do you know when or if a $20 off $45 will become available, Sean?

6:28:56 PM : AgentSean M.: I do not.

6:29:31 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Okay, well thank you so very much for the link to the $15 of $35. It is better than nothing. 

6:29:43 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I also had one other question for you, if you don't mind?

6:30:11 PM : AgentSean M.: Go ahead.

6:30:50 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: What do you think of YC's bacon candle?

6:32:26 PM : AgentSean M.: While I think it is an impressive effort in synthesizing a fragrance, I prefer subtler scents.

6:33:23 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you saying that you think it is too robust, or that you don't think it stinks?

6:34:31 PM : AgentSean M.: It's too heavy for my tastes.

6:35:40 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for your help, Sean. I will take your comments about the bacon candle under advisement. Thank you again also for the coupon link. I really appreciate it.

6:35:51 PM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!

ROFL! Even YC's customer service can't recommend their very own HORRID bacon candle!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> I'm not in a rush or anything but my online order that is one state over is scheduled to be here Friday. I guess the snail will be delivering it.


I placed three orders, all in the middle of the night before the preview. All standard delivery. Two are scheduled for Thursday and one for Wednesday?!? Evidently one has the speed pass to Wisconsin and the others are just going to bypass your snail.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And if you had trouble finding the link to the $15 off $35 coupon, here it is:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$15/coupon.html

I believe you will have to copy it, and paste it in your browser. 

Gimme some Boney Bunch Luv! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, Boney Peeps! Just got off chat with Shawn M. (no joke, LOL)! We scored a PRINTABLE link to a $15 off $35 coupon! Woot! Here is the chat for your amusement. The link is in there. Enjoy, my friends!
> 
> 6:26:44 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Hello there and good afternoon to you. I was wondering if there is a way to print out the $20 off $45 coupon that is good through 9/01? It is attached to the Fall catalog, but I do not always get them. I sure could use it when I go back to Yankee Candle, to pick up some more Halloween and Fall accessories. Thank you.
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 22269.
> 
> 6:27:21 PM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, we don't have a printable $20.00 off of $45.00 coupon yet.
> 
> 6:27:31 PM : AgentSean M.: There is a $15.00 off of $35.00 though:
> 
> 6:27:56 PM : AgentSean M.: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$15/coupon.html
> 
> 6:28:40 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Do you know when or if a $20 off $45 will become available, Sean?
> 
> 6:28:56 PM : AgentSean M.: I do not.
> 
> 6:29:31 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Okay, well thank you so very much for the link to the $15 of $35. It is better than nothing.
> 
> 6:29:43 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I also had one other question for you, if you don't mind?
> 
> 6:30:11 PM : AgentSean M.: Go ahead.
> 
> 6:30:50 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: What do you think of YC's bacon candle?
> 
> 6:32:26 PM : AgentSean M.: While I think it is an impressive effort in synthesizing a fragrance, I prefer subtler scents.
> 
> 6:33:23 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you saying that you think it is too robust, or that you don't think it stinks?
> 
> 6:34:31 PM : AgentSean M.: It's too heavy for my tastes.
> 
> 6:35:40 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for your help, Sean. I will take your comments about the bacon candle under advisement. Thank you again also for the coupon link. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 6:35:51 PM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
> 
> ROFL! Even YC's customer service can't recommend their very own HORRID bacon candle!


This is greatness! Thanks Pumpkin!


----------



## myerman82

OMG....grabs coupon and runs to still Thank you


----------



## Madjoodie

Jezebel_Boo said:


> This is greatness! Thanks Pumpkin!


Agreed. Pumpkin, you are a gem! 

And I even *ducks* own the bacon, beer and turkey stuffing candles. Before folks question my sanity completely, I'm not a fan of the scents at all. But I love to collect some of the crazier ones released for display. (My house is like a YC shrine or museum!). I think someone else mentioned many posts ago, but I also encountered the Tailgating candle at my outlet store. I can confirm it was even worse than the Bacon! Thank goodness for BABW candles these days.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

No problem, guys! Make sure to right click and save the coupon after you pull it up in your browser. We don't want Shawn M. to kill the link, before we can use it as many times as we want (that is, through 9/1, LOL)!


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And if you had trouble finding the link to the $15 off $35 coupon, here it is:
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$15/coupon.html
> 
> I believe you will have to copy it, and paste it in your browser.
> 
> Gimme some Boney Bunch Luv! Woot! Woot!
> 
> View attachment 206670


Good find PM! Was just getting caught up a bit and saw this... Thanks! Better than 10 off 35. And we all know, I just need more stuff at Yankee : )

So what's next on everyone's list, besides the re-re-release in September... Home Goods, anyone?!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Good find PM! Was just getting caught up a bit and saw this... Thanks! Better than 10 off 35. And we all know, I just need more stuff at Yankee : )
> 
> So what's next on everyone's list, besides the re-re-release in September... Home Goods, anyone?!


Home Goods tonight and back to Yankee Candle tomorrow to see what else I can get.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Theres a 2 day grace period on coupons?



myerman82 said:


> I don't know anything about this new $20 off $45 coupon either. I called the store to confirm they had a certain Boney Bunch in stock still and asked if they honored the 2 day grace period. She told me there was no need to honor is because she was looking at a coupon for $20 off $45 that send September 1st.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Home Goods tonight and back to Yankee Candle tomorrow to see what else I can get.


I am so jealous of you guys with a Home Goods! I'm not near one, and I saw a Nevermore raven waterglobe posted on BBL from there last year. I would kill to get my grubbies on it! Edgar Allan Poe is AWESOME!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I can't believe I forgot to post a pic of our little man at his first preview party!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Ooooo, a surprise is always nice! LOL
> 
> I was thinking about trying for the whole collection, in which case I still need quite a few: Graves Dug While You Wait, Dead End Zone, Hear no/speak no/ see no/ have no, Boney and Clyde, Taxi, Bonesy, Cat, Pet Cemetery, Haunted House......oh my, I feel like I have purchased nothing! LOL, just kidding. Let's see, so far I have/will have; Fisherman, Bird Plane, Dying to See You, Wedding Couple, Dawn of the Dead, Eye Phone, Drop Dead Gorgeous, Ghoul Bus, Wake The Dead. Okay, I guess I do have a few, haha. There are just so many this year!


Yes, you have quite a ways to go. But on the bright side.... you'll have fun completing the collection! I am going to complete this years collection and also grab a few of the Spellbound items! I am excited!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I can't believe I forgot to post a pic of our little man at his first preview party!
> View attachment 206672


Just adorbs, JB!


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Theres a 2 day grace period on coupons?


Yes, according to the manager at the store I was at yesterday.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just adorbs, JB!


Thanks Pumpkin! He made several new girlfriends at the preview, he's a huge flirt!


----------



## happythenjaded

Wake The Dead is back in stock.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Wake The Dead is back in stock.


Here is the inventory on the three pieces that are the most limited:

Fisherman: 51

WTD: 33

Bus: 36

Now, if they would just get PC back in stock!

Edit: There are also only 61 pieces left of the Boney baby, if you have been thinking about getting it!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Even the employee today told me that she loves her candles strong and if they want to make a line of weaker candles they should start a new line. She pretty much confirmed our dissatisfaction.



Store manager here acknowledge the weak smelling candles as well! She said she noticed it really bad with the winter/Christmas candles.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here is the inventory on the three pieces that are the most limited:
> 
> Fisherman: 51
> 
> WTD: 33
> 
> Bus: 36
> 
> Now, if they would just get PC back in stock!
> 
> Edit: There are also only 61 pieces left of the Boney baby, if you have been thinking about getting it!


Who knew the fisherman would be such a hit? lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Who knew the fisherman would be such a hit? lol!


It's his big, er, fish. 

And his butt, LOL!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm kicking myself in the foot for not getting PC that morning before I went to the store. I cringed at the $60 price tag, but now I'm thinking its something I can pass on to my daughter whenever she gets older lol


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

And I don't believe for one second that Sean M. doesn't like the bacon candles. Its his "prrrreeccioouuuss"


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeah, Lucy. Been checking out the owl luminary. It is so mine, and my wallet is so sore from last Saturday, LOL!


I just can't decide what else I want to be able to use a coupon.


----------



## VampKat

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I was given one of those catalogs in store, before they were supposed to hand them out, and no coupon was attached. The same thing happened with the Halloween catalog last year. I later received a copy of both in the mail, with a coupon attached. I wonder who attaches the coupons, before they send the catalogs out?


The coupons are never attached to the ones we get directly from corporate at the store. The only time we get the ones with the coupons is if the mailman drops off nondeliverable residential ones at the store. They have the closest store to the person's house listed as the return addy so we get them instead of them getting sent back to Deerfield.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, Boney Peeps! Just got off chat with Shawn M. (no joke, LOL)! We scored a PRINTABLE link to a $15 off $35 coupon! Woot! Here is the chat for your amusement. The link is in there. Enjoy, my friends!
> 
> 6:26:44 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Hello there and good afternoon to you. I was wondering if there is a way to print out the $20 off $45 coupon that is good through 9/01? It is attached to the Fall catalog, but I do not always get them. I sure could use it when I go back to Yankee Candle, to pick up some more Halloween and Fall accessories. Thank you.
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!
> 
> 6:26:50 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 22269.
> 
> 6:27:21 PM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, we don't have a printable $20.00 off of $45.00 coupon yet.
> 
> 6:27:31 PM : AgentSean M.: There is a $15.00 off of $35.00 though:
> 
> 6:27:56 PM : AgentSean M.: http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$15/coupon.html
> 
> 6:28:40 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Do you know when or if a $20 off $45 will become available, Sean?
> 
> 6:28:56 PM : AgentSean M.: I do not.
> 
> 6:29:31 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Okay, well thank you so very much for the link to the $15 of $35. It is better than nothing.
> 
> 6:29:43 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I also had one other question for you, if you don't mind?
> 
> 6:30:11 PM : AgentSean M.: Go ahead.
> 
> 6:30:50 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: What do you think of YC's bacon candle?
> 
> 6:32:26 PM : AgentSean M.: While I think it is an impressive effort in synthesizing a fragrance, I prefer subtler scents.
> 
> 6:33:23 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Are you saying that you think it is too robust, or that you don't think it stinks?
> 
> 6:34:31 PM : AgentSean M.: It's too heavy for my tastes.
> 
> 6:35:40 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for your help, Sean. I will take your comments about the bacon candle under advisement. Thank you again also for the coupon link. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 6:35:51 PM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!
> 
> ROFL! Even YC's customer service can't recommend their very own HORRID bacon candle!


I love you so much right now!!!!!


----------



## VampKat

sanura03 said:


> It's $20 off $45 or more .."on any purchase $45 or more... offer valid on large jar candles and tumblers." It's the same CATS214 code and people said they were able to use it online so maybe they mean it can ALSO be used on large jars and tumblers? Why wouldn't they just say that though?


That's got to be a strange typo. They've never limited it like that before....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I love you so much right now!!!!!


Isn't it hysterical??? The bacon candle "is an impressive effort in synthesizing fragrance," yet, its "it's too heavy" for Sean M.'s "tastes."

Don't let him fool you. He's torturing people with that candle for sure. And lovin' every stinkin' second of it!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thanks! Good to know



myerman82 said:


> Yes, according to the manager at the store I was at yesterday.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Agreed. Pumpkin, you are a gem!
> 
> And I even *ducks* own the bacon, beer and turkey stuffing candles. Before folks question my sanity completely, I'm not a fan of the scents at all. But I love to collect some of the crazier ones released for display. (My house is like a YC shrine or museum!). I think someone else mentioned many posts ago, but I also encountered the Tailgating candle at my outlet store. I can confirm it was even worse than the Bacon! Thank goodness for BABW candles these days.


That was me! My 9 year old took great delight in finding that tailgating candle. It really is the worst candle in the history of candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Agreed. Pumpkin, you are a gem!
> 
> And I even *ducks* own the bacon, beer and turkey stuffing candles. Before folks question my sanity completely, I'm not a fan of the scents at all. But I love to collect some of the crazier ones released for display. (My house is like a YC shrine or museum!). I think someone else mentioned many posts ago, but I also encountered the Tailgating candle at my outlet store. I can confirm it was even worse than the Bacon! Thank goodness for BABW candles these days.


Thanks, Madjoodie! I remember seeing that one in my local YC, but I don't remember smelling it. Is it "an impressive effort in synthesizing fragrance?" 

I do remember Man Town, though. I know a lot of people liked it. I am not a fan.


----------



## Lucy08

ninababy100109 said:


> Good find PM! Was just getting caught up a bit and saw this... Thanks! Better than 10 off 35. And we all know, I just need more stuff at Yankee : )
> 
> So what's next on everyone's list, besides the re-re-release in September... Home Goods, anyone?!


I swear I've stopped in HomeGoods almost every day lately. Still no Halloween.  Did get some fun candles at Pier One today, will post a pic in a bit.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

When I go back to my store, I'm going to see if they still have one in the back. Yeah, I'm going there. And I'm not going to just sniff the lid. I'm going all the way into the jar. Lord help me. But I gotta know now, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> When I go back to my store, I'm going to see if they still have one in the back. Yeah, I'm going there. And I'm not going to just sniff the lid. I'm going all the way into the jar. Lord help me. But I gotta know now, LOL!


Be careful, it's really really really nasty......


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I swear I've stopped in HomeGoods almost every day lately. Still no Halloween.  Did get some fun candles at Pier One today, will post a pic in a bit.


Can't wait to see them, Lucy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Be careful, it's really really really nasty......


I won't go in alone, I promise. I'll have backup, in case the unthinkable happens.


----------



## Lucy08

Got these at Pier One this afternoon!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here is the inventory on the three pieces that are the most limited:
> 
> Fisherman: 51
> 
> WTD: 33
> 
> Bus: 36
> 
> Now, if they would just get PC back in stock!
> 
> Edit: There are also only 61 pieces left of the Boney baby, if you have been thinking about getting it!


Well you can decrease that WTD number by at least one. Thanks Pumpkin (I think)! No idea quite what to do with this bad boy, but he'll definitely remind me of you guys and all of this year's fun for many years to come.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm kicking myself in the foot for not getting PC that morning before I went to the store. I cringed at the $60 price tag, but now I'm thinking its something I can pass on to my daughter whenever she gets older lol


You'll get it eventually, Mrs. F. I am pretty sure they are holding some back for later in the year. I feel the same way about the butt boots! I need'em. For so many, many reasons.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Well you can decrease that WTD number by at least one. Thanks Pumpkin (I think)! No idea quite what to do with this bad boy, but he'll definitely remind me of you guys and all of this year's fun for many years to come.


There have been many suggestions made on this thread, but I'm not gonna go there, LOL.

Let's just say I am going to have him and DDG displayed in my bedroom. Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Got these at Pier One this afternoon!


OMG! They remind me of Boneys!


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> That was me! My 9 year old took great delight in finding that tailgating candle. It really is the worst candle in the history of candles.


Agreed, Lucy08! Your 9 year old did good work finding that "treasure"!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, Madjoodie! I remember seeing that one in my local YC, but I don't remember smelling it. Is it "an impressive effort in synthesizing fragrance?"
> 
> I do remember Man Town, though. I know a lot of people liked it. I am not a fan.


I may be a newbie to the forum, but suspect I'd get kicked out if I express what that Tailgating candle really smelled like. So yes, let's go with what Sean M. said! 

Was Mantown the one that smells like Old Spice (or some other cologne)? It didn't make my unique collection hitlist.


----------



## myerman82

I just finished unpacking my Boney Bunches and I have to say that I am disappointed this year. Almost every piece has some sort of minor crack where the glazing did not cover. On most pieces it's very minor but it's there. My Boney and Clyde has a huge chip on the top of the car. I will be exchanging that or contacting Sean M since my store is sold out of that piece. The paint job this year is sloppy. So many pieces have paint bubbles, it's annoying. I think the football player is the worst when it comes to paint bubbles. Overall I like these pieces but you can tell they were a rush job.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I may be a newbie to the forum, but suspect I'd get kicked out if I express what that Tailgating candle really smelled like. So yes, let's go with what Sean M. said!
> 
> Was Mantown the one that smells like Old Spice (or some other cologne)? It didn't make my unique collection hitlist.


It smelled like REALLY strong, CHEAP cologne.

I guess it could have been Old Spice?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Has anyone received their online orders in the mail yet? Mine has departed fed ex facility and should be here tues or weds!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Has anyone received their online orders in the mail yet? Mine has departed fed ex facility and should be here tues or weds!


I finally got shipping confirmation for my remaining two orders. But, It says they are due for delivery until Saturday


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I finally got shipping confirmation for my remaining two orders. But, It says they are due for delivery until Saturday


Mine says by Thursday but I always get things sooner. Hopefully you get yours before then! I'm so impatient I cleared off the mantle today for them lol.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Mine says by Thursday but I always get things sooner. Hopefully you get yours before then! I'm so impatient I cleared off the mantle today for them lol.


I hope so! I'm totally impatient too! Even though I have bags of boneys waiting to be freed and placed around the house, I want them all here!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of shipping, has anyone ever not had tracking on any of their packages from YC? I received shipping confirmation and a tracking number for my Pet Cemetery tart burner, but no updates whatsoever. I am sweating bullets here, because that was the big one, and I paid to have it handled only by Fedex. All that is says is that FedEx received the shipping information. 

All 5 of my other orders, shipped Smartpost, are moving smoothly. Imagine that.


----------



## SalemWitch

Is the votive holder inside of the BB cat removable? The cat was a pass for me until noticed the adorable pumpkin face towards the rear of the cat -- now I am considering buying. Thanks!


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> Is the votive holder inside of the BB cat removable? The cat was a pass for me until noticed the adorable pumpkin face towards the rear of the cat -- now I am considering buying. Thanks!


No, mine is glued(?) down. I was surprised to even see the little glass holder, is that normal ?


----------



## Spookywolf

I got my fall catalog in the mail today (coupon still attached) yay! Even though there were no extra Halloween items in it, I have to say that seeing all the fall candles and "scratch and sniff" samples just made my day. As soon as I sniffed Autumn Wreath I felt that little thrill that Fall is right around the corner. I know YC has made some duds on weak throw candles lately, but I do have my favorites from there like Autumn Leaves (now that's a good strong throw) and my new yummy favorite from last year Caramel Pecan Pie - yum! I'm so excited for Fall to come and the Halloween decorations to go up around the house. I'm starting as soon as I get my Boneys this weekend! Woo-hoo!


----------



## SalemWitch

Lucy08 said:


> No, mine is glued(?) down. I was surprised to even see the little glass holder, is that normal ?


I was surprised to see the glass holder too. I am not a votive buyer, but I would love to be able to use this piece without damaging it with wax removal. Thanks.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> Theres a 2 day grace period on coupons?


Hi BBL! You've probably already seen mention to this in the posts that followed yours, but there is another $20 off 45 on the Fall catalog. I'm going to try taking a picture of the side with the barcode on my phone and see if they'll take it like that at the store. I might need that $20 off again and want to use it more than once. I figure all they can do is say no. I'm going to YC after work tomorrow to buy the cat and the Bone White that I swore I wasn't going to get, so I'll let everyone know. Man, I stayed firm on saying no to Miss Bone White even through last year and now I fold like a lawn chair!


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> I was surprised to see the glass holder too. I am not a votive buyer, but I would love to be able to use this piece without damaging it with wax removal. Thanks.


I'm not sure what other folks on here do, but I only use tealights in those votive glasses because I don't want wax all over my Boneys. Most of the time though, I just use the battery operated tealights for fear of getting flame to near my precious BB's.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I got my fall catalog in the mail today (coupon still attached) yay! Even though there were no extra Halloween items in it, I have to say that seeing all the fall candles and "scratch and sniff" samples just made my day. As soon as I sniffed Autumn Wreath I felt that little thrill that Fall is right around the corner. I know YC has made some duds on weak throw candles lately, but I do have my favorites from there like Autumn Leaves (now that's a good strong throw) and my new yummy favorite from last year Caramel Pecan Pie - yum! I'm so excited for Fall to come and the Halloween decorations to go up around the house. I'm starting as soon as I get my Boneys this weekend! Woo-hoo!


Now I'm just kicking myself for forgetting to ask for the fall catalogue I store this weekend. . Forgot in all the Boney craze, and no matter how many times I've asked, I have never gotten one in the mail. And yes, props to the Caramel Pecan Pie candle. That is one of my recent faves too!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm not sure what other folks on here do, but I only use tealights in those votive glasses because I don't want wax all over my Boneys. Most of the time though, I just use the battery operated tealights for fear of getting flame to near my precious BB's.


I got some flameless votives at Michaels with a 50% off coupon someone here mentioned a week or so ago.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I got some flameless votives at Michaels with a 50% off coupon someone here mentioned a week or so ago.


Flameless VOTIVES?? What rock have I been living under! To Michaels, to Michaels, to Michaels I go!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> I got some flameless votives at Michaels with a 50% off coupon someone here mentioned a week or so ago.


I have been looking for a 50% off coupon for Michaels and haven't been able to find one. I want that Spookytown Hemlock's Nursery!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of shipping, has anyone ever not had tracking on any of their packages from YC? I received shipping confirmation and a tracking number for my Pet Cemetery tart burner, but no updates whatsoever. I am sweating bullets here, because that was the big one, and I paid to have it handled only by Fedex. All that is says is that FedEx received the shipping information.
> 
> All 5 of my other orders, shipped Smartpost, are moving smoothly. Imagine that.


mine has no updates either...Just that it was received by Fedex. It shows a delivery date of tomorrow but idk how without any info.


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I have been looking for a 50% off coupon for Michaels and haven't been able to find one. I want that Spookytown Hemlock's Nursery!


I bought that! It was my favorite new thing they made this year. It's still sitting in its Michaels bag in the dining room waiting to be opened (guess I need to check that for damage, thanks for reminding me!) I'm so looking forward to breaking out my ST village. If I find a good coupon I'll let you know. Fall is such a fun time!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Boneybunchlove said:


> mine has no updates either...Just that it was received by Fedex. It shows a delivery date of tomorrow but idk how without any info.


Mine has no updates AND no expected delivery date :/


----------



## Madjoodie

SalemWitch said:


> Is the votive holder inside of the BB cat removable? The cat was a pass for me until noticed the adorable pumpkin face towards the rear of the cat -- now I am considering buying. Thanks!


I was all set to skip the cat this year, but that second pumpkin face is starting to call my name too! 

And similar to SpookyWolf, I lean toward battery operated candles in my Boneys. Not quite as cool as a real flame, but would hate to hurt the poor guys.

If i would use a real candle in a votive holder, I also would go the tealight route. I just flip one upside down to build a little height in the holder first. I made the mistake only once of burning a votive in a YC holder (the moving bat cemetery where the bats spin around when a candle is lit). I never have gotten all that wax out to this day!


----------



## Spookywolf

You guys are making me sweat it over my Pet Cemetery cause I only chose regular shipping. If I receive that thing broken I'm going to cry buckets!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Has anyone received their online orders in the mail yet? Mine has departed fed ex facility and should be here tues or weds!


All 7 of my orders say they will be delivered Friday! What a loooooong week this will be!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> I bought that! It was my favorite new thing they made this year. It's still sitting in its Michaels bag in the dining room waiting to be opened (guess I need to check that for damage, thanks for reminding me!) I'm so looking forward to breaking out my ST village. If I find a good coupon I'll let you know. Fall is such a fun time!


If I can find a coupon that will be my very first ST piece. Definitely keep me in mind if you see a coupon, please!  I agree, Fall is my favorite time of year!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I was all set to skip the cat this year, but that second pumpkin face is starting to call my name too! (


I'm doing the same thing. Ever since I saw Grandma Lise's post last night with the close up pic of the Cat boney, now I have to have it. YC does this stuff on purpose, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Last year all of my items arrived in perfect condition...... I hope that I dont have any issues this year....I know quite a few of ya'll had issues last year with some pieces arriving damaged... .eeeek!! Good luck to all of us!! 

And everyone.... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease post pictures of your hauls..... It's a demand! hehe!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Flameless VOTIVES?? What rock have I been living under! To Michaels, to Michaels, to Michaels I go!


Flameless votives rock! I actually got some a few years back at Farm & Fleet that turn on for 8 hours and then off for 16. So cool to come home to a spooky Boney display all lit up. It is kind of a pain to replace the batteries in the votives each year since they wear out each season, but the things one does for Boney Bunch love!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Flameless VOTIVES?? What rock have I been living under! To Michaels, to Michaels, to Michaels I go!


Regular price was $14.99 for 12. I used a half off coupon, so $7.49! Well worth it! Every year I stack up Legos in my votive holders and use tea lights. Not this year!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, BB peeps, it's 10:00 p.m. in my part of the world and I have to cut out for bed. I'm still behind on sleep from this weekend and have to catch up on some zzz's. See you guys later. 

P.S. We're going to have a blast on here this weekend with all the posted pics of our deliveries!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I have been looking for a 50% off coupon for Michaels and haven't been able to find one. I want that Spookytown Hemlock's Nursery!


I just got one in the mail a couple days ago. Are you on their mailing list???


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Well, BB peeps, it's 10:00 p.m. in my part of the world and I have to cut out for bed. I'm still behind on sleep from this weekend and have to catch up on some zzz's. See you guys later.
> 
> P.S. We're going to have a blast on here this weekend with all the posted pics of our deliveries!


Night night Spooky!! Hope you rest well ! 

Yayyy for Boney delivery pictures!!! eeEE!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Regular price was $14.99 for 12. I used a half off coupon, so $7.49! Well worth it! Every year I stack up Legos in my votive holders and use tea lights. Not this year!!!!


Ooh, I'm going to have to looks for those!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> mine has no updates either...Just that it was received by Fedex. It shows a delivery date of tomorrow but idk how without any info.


Well, at least it's not just me! I have talked to YC, where I was told to call FedEx. YC will not do anything until the delivery date has passed. When I tried to chat with FedEx, I found out from a representative in China, that FedEx chat is only for international customers. Then, when I called FedEx, I spoke to a guy in India, who told me that the vendor (YC), would have to call them, as there was no evidence that the package had even been turned over to them. 

Meanwhile, while I'm dealing with this, a seller from eBay left me a voicemail, that they had dropped and broken my Halloween monster candy dish (I believe he said into 27 different pieces, not that I am sure that he counted them all), that I was so excited to be receiving. That was made in 2009; who knows when I will see it again. 

If it is any consolation, the YC rep says that this happens with FedUp (I mean FedEx) "all the time." Hopefully, all will work out well!

Whew! I'm exhausted!


----------



## Madjoodie

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I have been looking for a 50% off coupon for Michaels and haven't been able to find one. I want that Spookytown Hemlock's Nursery!


That is such a cool piece. I got Mt. Gloom Observatory with the 50% off a week or so back. I may finally cave and get the Nursery if another good coupon comes out (fingers crossed it is before Michaels puts them on sale and coupon use ends)! I'll let you know JB if I see any good coupons soon. 

And don't forget Michaels will take competitors coupons. So for me, I used a JoAnne Fabrics 50% off to get the ST trolley!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Mine has no updates AND no expected delivery date :/


Refer to previous post by me, and laugh to keep from crying! Let's be strong, Boney Bunch Peeps! FedUp (I mean FedEx) can't let us all down!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Madjoodie said:


> That is such a cool piece. I got Mt. Gloom Observatory with the 50% off a week or so back. I may finally cave and get the Nursery if another good coupon comes out (fingers crossed it is before Michaels puts them on sale and coupon use ends)! I'll let you know JB if I see any good coupons soon.
> 
> And don't forget Michaels will take competitors coupons. So for me, I used a JoAnne Fabrics 50% off to get the ST trolley!


Thanks Madjoodie! I will keep a lookout too and see if I can come up with anything!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You know? At times like this, I sure could use a big...black...pair of witch's butt boots. You know you were thinking something else!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Ooh, I'm going to have to looks for those!


They were at the end of the regular candle isle, on the side wing. They are a white/cream color and the flames flicker.  Even of you only have the normal 40% off coupon they are well worth it!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> They were at the end of the regular candle isle, on the side wing. They are a white/cream color and the flames flicker.  Even of you only have the normal 40% off coupon they are well worth it!


Awesome, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, at least it's not just me! I have talked to YC, where I was told to call FedEx. YC will not do anything until the delivery date has passed. When I tried to chat with FedEx, I found out from a representative in China, that FedEx chat is only for international customers. Then, when I called FedEx, I spoke to a guy in India, who told me that the vendor (YC), would have to call them, as there was no evidence that the package had even been turned over to them.
> 
> Meanwhile, while I'm dealing with this, a seller from eBay left me a voicemail, that they had dropped and broken my Halloween monster candy dish (I believe he said into 27 different pieces, not that I am sure that he counted them all), that I was so excited to be receiving. That was made in 2009; who knows when I will see it again.
> 
> If it is any consolation, the YC rep says that this happens with FedUp (I mean FedEx) "all the time." Hopefully, all will work out well!
> 
> Whew! I'm exhausted!


That is terrible, Pumpkin Muffin. I hope all your BB guys arrive safely (guess that ship has sailed for your poor candy dish). 

I have to admit I am kind of bummed that you couldn't use FedEx chat. I can only imagine the giggles I'd get out of seeing you post a chat with the Sean M. equivalent from the world of "FedUp"!


----------



## weenbaby

Hey guys! I got a new phone and can finally use the app!

I think tomorrow I'm setting up to display my honeys


----------



## gloomycatt

darn I didn't know about the 2 day grace period and paid full price today. So typical... *sigh*


----------



## boneybabe13

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Lucy08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were at the end of the regular candle isle, on the side wing. They are a white/cream color and the flames flicker.  Even of you only have the normal 40% off coupon they are well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the heads up!
Click to expand...

Just an FYI there is a Michael's app, it will give you all the current coupons available in your area and they can scan them from your phone


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> darn I didn't know about the 2 day grace period and paid full price today. So typical... *sigh*


Not to worry, gloomycatt. Just take them back to YC with your receipt, and return them. Then, repurchase them with a coupon. 

Here is a link to a $15 off $35 coupon, valid until 9/01. Save the link, so that you can reprint the coupon as many times as you need to. 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$15/coupon.html


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

If I'm remembering correctly, someone in here said they have a coupon for B2G2 candles at Yankee. Is there a code for that, I haven't gotten it. Considering taking back the ones I bought on the B2G1 and exchanging


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, someone in here said they have a coupon for B2G2 candles at Yankee. Is there a code for that, I haven't gotten it. Considering taking back the ones I bought on the B2G1 and exchanging


That doesn't start until September, 2nd-28th, JB. The coupon was placed in my bag, when I made a purchase at YC last Saturday. Your store should have them too. 

The online code is BBA2F, for your reference as well.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That doesn't start until September, 2nd-28th, JB. The coupon was placed in my bag, when I made a purchase at YC last Saturday. Your store should have them too.


Thanks Pumpkin! I still need to go through my bags. But, I'm also planning another trip to our Yankee store in Frisco this week. I'll ask about the coupon. :-D


----------



## happythenjaded

Can someone please help me. I bought these last season and have yet to put batteries in them because I cannot figure out what size they take. Anyone else who has them-- can you please tell me what size they take? I want to finally light them up this year!  thank you!!!


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 206724
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me. I bought these last season and have yet to put batteries in them because I cannot figure out what size they take. Anyone else who has them-- can you please tell me what size they take? I want to finally light them up this year!  thank you!!!


Do they take button batteries or regular batteries? If it's button batteries and you still have the old ones you can take them to the WalMart jewelry counter and they should have a size chart they can hold the battery up to to compare. I used to work there and we did it all the time to figure out old watch batteries.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I can't believe I forgot to post a pic of our little man at his first preview party!
> View attachment 206672


Too cute! It looks like he enjoyed it!


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Do they take button batteries or regular batteries? If it's button batteries and you still have the old ones you can take them to the WalMart jewelry counter and they should have a size chart they can hold the battery up to to compare. I used to work there and we did it all the time to figure out old watch batteries.


I am not sure. They were never used when I bought them. So they didnt have any batteries in them yet. They look like tiny batteries and there is a spring in there so I am not sure.... LOL.


----------



## gloomycatt

Thanks Pumpkin Muffin!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Spent the day distracted by other stuff. Back in Boney Bunch land. My orders have shipped, but there are no details. I sure would like to know when they will arrive. I need time to hide my many purchases from my hubby! I plan to introduce them one by one, for his health's sake!


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I am not sure. They were never used when I bought them. So they didnt have any batteries in them yet. They look like tiny batteries and there is a spring in there so I am not sure.... LOL.


Hmm there are also tiny cylinder shaped batteries. A couple of times someone would bring in something without a battery and I just opened up packages until I found something that fit and worked and then taped all the other ones back up. You could see if they'd do that?


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Hmm there are also tiny cylinder shaped batteries. A couple of times someone would bring in something without a battery and I just opened up packages until I found something that fit and worked and then taped all the other ones back up. You could see if they'd do that?


LOL, I might have to do that. Tricky little buggers!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, you have quite a ways to go. But on the bright side.... you'll have fun completing the collection! I am going to complete this years collection and also grab a few of the Spellbound items! I am excited!


I do love spellbound too, let's see what I can do! Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Did everyone else's store use orange taper candles in the display on premiere day? Does anyone know if Yankee is selling them? I forgot to look or ask while in the store. I really want some for my Hear No Evil piece. Thanks


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, I might have to do that. Tricky little buggers!


Here's a pic of the smaller-than-AAA-but-still-cylindrical-shaped batteries. If you think it could be something like that it would probably be pretty easy for them to identify, only a few options.


----------



## sanura03

SkippyBones95 said:


> Did everyone else's store use orange taper candles in the display on premiere day? Does anyone know if Yankee is selling them? I forgot to look or ask while in the store. I really want some for my Hear No Evil piece. Thanks


The only ones I saw in the displays were the bleeding white ones, but I think they do sell others.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Here's a pic of the smaller-than-AAA-but-still-cylindrical-shaped batteries. If you think it could be something like that it would probably be pretty easy for them to identify, only a few options.
> 
> View attachment 206729


Ohh no way.....these are like smalllllllllllll...as in like for watches! LOL. But theres a spring so its throwing me way off!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Spent the day distracted by other stuff. Back in Boney Bunch land. My orders have shipped, but there are no details. I sure would like to know when they will arrive. I need time to hide my many purchases from my hubby! I plan to introduce them one by one, for his health's sake!


Haha...sounds like you and I have the same plan!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

SkippyBones95 said:


> Did everyone else's store use orange taper candles in the display on premiere day? Does anyone know if Yankee is selling them? I forgot to look or ask while in the store. I really want some for my Hear No Evil piece. Thanks


My store did, I had a heck of a time getting them out. Didn't even think about asking if they sold them.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I got my fall catalog in the mail today (coupon still attached) yay! Even though there were no extra Halloween items in it, I have to say that seeing all the fall candles and "scratch and sniff" samples just made my day. As soon as I sniffed Autumn Wreath I felt that little thrill that Fall is right around the corner. I know YC has made some duds on weak throw candles lately, but I do have my favorites from there like Autumn Leaves (now that's a good strong throw) and my new yummy favorite from last year Caramel Pecan Pie - yum! I'm so excited for Fall to come and the Halloween decorations to go up around the house. I'm starting as soon as I get my Boneys this weekend! Woo-hoo!


I love the catalogs too, and the fall fragrances just make me so happy! They are amazing IMO.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Last year all of my items arrived in perfect condition...... I hope that I dont have any issues this year....I know quite a few of ya'll had issues last year with some pieces arriving damaged... .eeeek!! Good luck to all of us!!
> 
> And everyone.... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease post pictures of your hauls..... It's a demand! hehe!!


I agree with Happy, pics are a must! For those not here earlier, I posted a little photo of a section of my display with the wedding couple if you are interested in seeing it! It has Dying to See You's eyes glowing in the background, love it!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Hey guys! I got a new phone and can finally use the app!
> 
> I think tomorrow I'm setting up to display my honeys


That's fantastic weenbaby! Enjoy, the app is A LOT easier on mobile, isn't it?


----------



## happythenjaded

What is the app? I must download it !! LOL. 

Also-- I looked on the YC Rewards website and it says:

- Points for Store purchases will be posted 2 days after the purchase date.
- Points for Website purchases will be posted 2 days after your order has shipped.

Mine have not posted yet...hmmm!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> What is the app? I must download it !! LOL.
> 
> Also-- I looked on the YC Rewards website and it says:
> 
> - Points for Store purchases will be posted 2 days after the purchase date.
> - Points for Website purchases will be posted 2 days after your order has shipped.
> 
> Mine have not posted yet...hmmm!


It's the tapatalk app. I'm on android and love it! So much easier to use! Although, you don't have the ability to like posts.


----------



## redsea

Yes, Tapatalk is wonderful! I have an iPhone and it will work there too (in addition to Android) if you have one.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Woot! Just got 3 $5 vouchers from Yankee! Still need to make sure I got all of my points...but now momma needs another witch hand!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Woot! Just got 3 $5 vouchers from Yankee! Still need to make sure I got all of my points...but now momma needs another witch hand!


Good morning, Boney Peeps! The points from all of my Saturday online purchases have posted.  The ones from my two store purchases haven't yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, my PC tart butner has finally left OH! The new scheduled delivery date is tomorrow. For those of you who haven't seen any tracking information, check again this morning! The Boneys are coming! The Boneys are coming! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Ohh no way.....these are like smalllllllllllll...as in like for watches! LOL. But theres a spring so its throwing me way off!


Happy, can you post a picture of the battery compartments? There are just so many different kinds out there. To the best of my knowledge, watch batteries don't use a spring?

If they do turn out to be special batteries, it is much less expensive in the long run to purchase a bunch from China through eBay. I have done it with button-cell batteries before, and saved a ton of money!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, if there are any last holdouts on the Boney Bus, there are only 8 left in stock. Have a great day, guys!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Got a $20 off $45 coupon in my email!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$20/coupon.html?cm_mmc=EmailMarketing-_-2014-_-Silverpop-_-080514_20%20(2)&spMailingID=10442456&spUserID=MTc3NjQyMjMyNTIS1&spJobID=323209812&spReportId=MzIzMjA5ODEyS0


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Got a $20 off $45 coupon in my email!
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/aug0514_$20/coupon.html?cm_mmc=EmailMarketing-_-2014-_-Silverpop-_-080514_20%20(2)&spMailingID=10442456&spUserID=MTc3NjQyMjMyNTIS1&spJobID=323209812&spReportId=MzIzMjA5ODEyS0
> 
> View attachment 206777


Thanks so much, JB! We are all ready to go through 9/01 now!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Happy, can you post a picture of the battery compartments? There are just so many different kinds out there. To the best of my knowledge, watch batteries don't use a spring?
> 
> If they do turn out to be special batteries, it is much less expensive in the long run to purchase a bunch from China through eBay. I have done it with button-cell batteries before, and saved a ton of money!


Morning! 

I will post a picture after work. Thank you all for the help! I have a feeling you will all help me get these guys shining bright in no time!! EEEE!!

Also-- woke up to my vouchers posted!!! YAY!!!! I love that you can use them with coupons too, that is soooooo great !!!


----------



## witchyone

My vouchers posted, too! I'm using those suckers on the witch butt, I mean, boots!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

It's like Boney Christmas all over again- I got 2 $5 vouchers! Whoo hoo! I also got a coupon email, but mine is for $15 off of $35.  Now all I need is for the witch hand and hat to restock.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Yay updated tracking..coming today!!. Hopefully everything arrives safely and the quality is good.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Looks like my Boney should either get here today or tomorrow, depending on whether they get on the mailman's truck today.

I'm hoping for the same things too, Boneybunchlove, safe and looking good!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Ohh no way.....these are like smalllllllllllll...as in like for watches! LOL. But theres a spring so its throwing me way off!


Take a pic of the inside for us??? Sometimes the button batteries go in on their sides and stack. If it is button batteries, go to the dollar store. Dollar Tree here sells them.


----------



## Madjoodie

Rewards vouchers and new coupons....Boney kitty with that irresistible 2 faced pumpkin, here I come!


----------



## Lucy08

No voucher for me. I used a GC to pay for most of my Boney's. I have NEGATIVE points for using a GC. What the heck???????


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> No voucher for me. I used a GC to pay for most of my Boney's. I have NEGATIVE points for using a GC. What the heck???????


Eeek! That seems so wrong. Money is money. I see a call to YC customer service in your future. Or perhaps an always entertaining live chat with Sean M.???

Perhaps I'll hold off on using my GC today. I'm just about to the next threshold for another rewards voucher. Would hate to have my GC use wipe that all out. But I'll also see if the store has any insights on this issue when I go later. Not sure how familiar they are with the program...I only learned about it from all the great help here and the BBL FB page.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> No voucher for me. I used a GC to pay for most of my Boney's. I have NEGATIVE points for using a GC. What the heck???????


I did too, Lucy! I have less than 2,000 points, after over $200 in purchases online Saturday, LOL! YC does not give rewards points for purchases where a gift card is used.

If you look under your points activity, you will see where YC gives you credit for the points, then deducts it.

The part that has me irked, is that I did an in store return, and chose to get store credit. YC deducted the points for the return from my total, and then I didn't get points when that credit was used.

BS, I tell you. Total BS.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have 1,624 points right now, to be exact. Here is the log, from Saturday forward:

08/02/14Purchase #YW4216578 3,999
08/02/14GC Purchase #YW4216578 -1,561
08/02/14Purchase #YW4216412 2,797
08/02/14GC Purchase #YW4216412 -3,544
08/02/14Purchase #YW4216454 2,697
08/02/14GC Purchase #YW4216454 -2,314
08/02/14Purchase #YW4216543 2,697
08/02/14GC Purchase #YW4216543 -3,439
08/02/14Purchase #175282..022014 2,998

Sorry everything is so squashed together, but you can see the subtraction of points for every GC purchase. See what mean?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Eeek! That seems so wrong. Money is money. I see a call to YC customer service in your future. Or perhaps an always entertaining live chat with Sean M.???
> 
> Perhaps I'll hold off on using my GC today. I'm just about to the next threshold for another rewards voucher. Would hate to have my GC use wipe that all out. But I'll also see if the store has any insights on this issue when I go later. Not sure how familiar they are with the program...I only learned about it from all the great help here and the BBL FB page.


Hi, Madjoodie! Don't worry about using your YC giftcard today. It won't affect your current points. But, you will see a "credit" for the purchase, and then a subtraction for the GC points following that. Your net gain should be zero.

The reason I went into the negative, is that I spent enough in points to earn the rewards voucher. I then used the voucher. After that, my store returns deducted from my total, putting me in the negative.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Yay! I'm sooo excited!! I just got the 2010 and 2011 Boney Clauses along with the Boney Elf on Ebay!!!! I've been trying to get those for a bit. Just missed out on the Chainsaw Boney, but I'm excited about the others


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Important News About the YC Rewards Program!!! I spoke with customer service today, and currently, there is NO WAY to receive rewards points for gift card purchases. Also, if you return your purchases to YC, even if you choose to receive store credit, you will lose your points for that purchase! The only way to not lose points, is to do an exchange in the store. I lost 5,158 points by getting a merchandise credit for returns instead, and customer service will only credit 1,000 back to me! 

I so do not feel like a member of the Yankee Candle Fan Club right now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, if you have been issued a rewards voucher, and use it, before the points are deducted, you will go into the hole for the value of the points, if you drop below the threshold, after returns. Be careful, guys!

Edit 1: I cannot confirm if you haven't used it, if the points will not be deducted. YC probably just lets the voucher stay valid, and deducts the points anyway.

Edit 2: When you redeem your rewards voucher, 10,000 points is deducted from your balance. It is not deducted until you redeem the voucher! So, if you know you will be making returns, and don't want to go into the negative, don't redeem the vouchers!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I just took on two extra days at work next week for some extra cash to buy boneys. Is that obsession? Hahaha.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yay updated tracking..coming today!!. Hopefully everything arrives safely and the quality is good.


Usually mine arrives within one day of being shipped and my tracking says Friday.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, now YC has really pi**ed me off. Here you go:

08/05/14GC Purchase #appeasement 1,000

They take 5,158 points from me, and yet they "appease" me for 1,000 of them back? I earned all of them! They can kiss my a**.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Usually mine arrives within one day of being shipped and my tracking says Friday.


It will depend on the turnover rate from your local post office. FedEx is counting on USPS to hold onto the packages for two days after they get dropped off.


----------



## myerman82

I have a question for everyone. Does air bubbles in the paint on these new pieces bother you? My football player is fulled with air bubbles and it's pretty annoying. I want to exchange it at the store but I don't want to sound picky. I did get the best looking piece but didn't realize the air bubbles until I got home. Here is Yankee Candles response "Each piece is hand painted and every piece is not perfect"


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, now YC has really pi**ed me off. Here you go:
> 
> 08/05/14GC Purchase #appeasement 1,000
> 
> They take 5,158 points from me, and yet they "appease" me for 1,000 of them back? I earned all of them! They can kiss my a**.


Kiss my a******************************* LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I have a question for everyone. Does air bubbles in the paint on these new pieces bother you? My football player is fulled with air bubbles and it's pretty annoying. I want to exchange it at the store but I don't want to sound picky. I did get the best looking piece but didn't realize the air bubbles until I got home. Here is Yankee Candles response "Each piece is hand painted and every piece is not perfect"


I am very anal about things like that. Yes, it would be going back to the store. 

I don't expect perfection, but there should be some set of standards. YC is not The Dollar Tree (which I love, btw ).


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am very anal about things like that. Yes, it would be going back to the store.
> 
> I don't expect perfection, but there should be some set of standards. YC is not The Dollar Tree (which I love, btw ).


Don't be putting dollar tree down LOL JK  Compared to Yankee Candle they have quality.


----------



## myerman82

I'm used to seeing smooth even paint all around and this year I'm seeing nothing but bumps all over. It's getting annoying.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Don't be putting dollar tree down LOL JK  Compared to Yankee Candle they have quality.


Couldn't have said it better myself! That's the point! When DT has items that supercede YC's, with much lower prices, then that is a real problem. After all, DT's items are made in China too. So, there is no excuse.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Kiss my a******************************* LOL


That's what DDG would say.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself! That's the point! When DT has items that supercede YC's, with much lower prices, then that is a real problem. After all, DT's items are made in China too. So, there is no excuse.


This is way I hate being rushed during the Preview Party. I hardly get a chance to full inspect these pieces. I can go to Yankee Candle now and inspect the pieces I want all I want. I'm still on the fence if my "dying to see you" piece is going to be exchanged or not. There are air bubbles at the top of his hat.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

"Each piece is hand painted and every piece is not perfect"

What a load of bull. When that is the standard response, you know YC knows they have been produced poorly.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, I gotta get some stuff done today, LOL. This YC madness the last couple of days is driving me cra cra. Bbl, Boney Peeps!


----------



## sanura03

I also got my vouchers this morning. I got two from my 6 online orders. Waiting for one of my store purchases to post and then I'll try to contact them for points from my other in store purchase. With those two it should put me over the top for a third voucher. I also got the $20 off $45 in my email this morning, this one doesn't have any confusing wording about large candles, so that's good.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, Madjoodie! Don't worry about using your YC giftcard today. It won't affect your current points. But, you will see a "credit" for the purchase, and then a subtraction for the GC points following that. Your net gain should be zero.
> 
> The reason I went into the negative, is that I spent enough in points to earn the rewards voucher. I then used the voucher. After that, my store returns deducted from my total, putting me in the negative.


Thanks, Pumpkin Muffin. But this GC exclusion is a head scratcher for me. I wonder if I buy a GC, if I would get rewards points for that? If so, I guess I can understand YC not wanting to give points for buying the GC and then later using it (seems like getting double points). Of course, I get GCs as presents from folks who would never be rewards members. So no one would get points.  Guess YC GCs won't be on my Christmas list this year!


----------



## myerman82

The way I take it is only the person who purchases the gift card will get the points. The person who redeems the gift card does not get points because points were already awarded for the purchase of the gift card.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Pumpkin Muffin. But this GC exclusion is a head scratcher for me. I wonder if I buy a GC, if I would get rewards points for that? If so, I guess I can understand YC not wanting to give points for buying the GC and then later using it (seems like getting double points). Of course, I get GCs as presents from folks who would never be rewards members. So no one would get points.  Guess YC GCs won't be on my Christmas list this year!


Eating lunch, and just got an idea! I am going to be placing an order from YC anyway. I will purchase an online gift card, to use myself. Then, we will see if I get points for the gift card, after it has "shipped!" Sound good?


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> This is way I hate being rushed during the Preview Party. I hardly get a chance to full inspect these pieces. I can go to Yankee Candle now and inspect the pieces I want all I want. I'm still on the fence if my "dying to see you" piece is going to be exchanged or not. There are air bubbles at the top of his hat.


Hi Myerman!

As a long time collector, I'm not a fan of the air bubbles either. But I also try to balance that against the overall quality of the rest of the piece. 

I've seen some really sloppy paint color issues (like my DDG has black hair in part, and my Dying to See You has a big white splotch on the hat). And of course let's not get started on flocking disasters over the years. And I try to think about where the imperfection is on the piece (something in the front always bugs me more).

I'm going to the store today to see if I can now find some better pieces to exchange for. I am not brave enough to try to get replacements online (the grass isn't always greener I find). Sad that with all we pay for these guys, getting a quality piece can be like finding a Boney in a haystack.


----------



## chloerlz

Madjoodie, you do get points for purchasing a gift card. I bought an ecard for my friend for her birthday and I got points from it. I guess you just don't get points when you use it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Madjoodie, you do get points for purchasing a gift card. I bought an ecard for my friend for her birthday and I got points from it. I guess you just don't get points when you use it.


Thanks so much for letting us, know, chloerlz! Now, I don't have to do a test run on it!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Hi Myerman!
> 
> As a long time collector, I'm not a fan of the air bubbles either. But I also try to balance that against the overall quality of the rest of the piece.
> 
> I've seen some really sloppy paint color issues (like my DDG has black hair in part, and my Dying to See You has a big white splotch on the hat). And of course let's not get started on flocking disasters over the years. And I try to think about where the imperfection is on the piece (something in the front always bugs me more).
> 
> I'm going to the store today to see if I can now find some better pieces to exchange for. I am not brave enough to try to get replacements online (the grass isn't always greener I find). Sad that with all we pay for these guys, getting a quality piece can be like finding a Boney in a haystack.


I agree. I don't expect these pieces to be perfect by any mean but there was to be some quality control. That is what is lacking with these pieces. If there was quality control, half these pieces wouldn't make it to the stores. I am still ifnding certain issues with my older pieces, although not as bad at the 2014 pieces. I just noticed yesterday that my Organ Players hat was chipped in front and then glazed over. It's hardly noticeable though. Not a big deal and not much I can do about it but it does gets annoying.


----------



## Madjoodie

chloerlz said:


> Madjoodie, you do get points for purchasing a gift card. I bought an ecard for my friend for her birthday and I got points from it. I guess you just don't get points when you use it.


Thanks so much for confirming that, chloerlz! Sounds like I should tell all the BoneyClauses in my life to skip the YC GCs for me this year, but at least I can score if I buy them for others.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> Usually mine arrives within one day of being shipped and my tracking says Friday.


 I'm in ohio and I could drive and pick them up faster than they ship them lol.


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for letting us, know, chloerlz! Now, I don't have to do a test run on it!


You're welcome! I didn't think I would. But kinda stinks she won't get points for using it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> You're welcome! I didn't think I would. But kinda stinks she won't get points for using it.


Btw, I love your avatar! I just noticed it was Pooh! LUV Pooh!


----------



## chloerlz

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks so much for confirming that, chloerlz! Sounds like I should tell all the BoneyClauses in my life to skip the YC GCs for me this year, but at least I can score if I buy them for others.


No problem! Tell those boney clauses cash only lol!


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Btw, I love your avatar! I just noticed it was Pooh! LUV Pooh!


Thanks, you would think I would outgrow my love for pooh the olderI I got, but no such luck! I love your pic too.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I'm in ohio and I could drive and pick them up faster than they ship them lol.


AWESOME!!!! That makes things easy but annoying when you have to wait for it to be shipped, even if it is just a day. LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

chloerlz said:


> No problem! Tell those boney clauses cash only lol!


Perfect, except somehow cash seems so much easier to spend! 

P.S. Pumpkin beat me to it, but props here too on your avatar. So super cute. Love Pooh, although Eeyore is my personal fave from the bunch!


----------



## sanura03

Just checked my tracking numbers and the estimated delivery on all of them is Saturday  Torture! Hopefully they get here sooner


----------



## weenbaby

I finally looked at my boneys and they are pretty decent. My taxi driver has a chip that was glazed over. Other than that they look pretty decent. 

I wish Yankee wouldn't flock. Just paint the pieces black and be done with it! 

I have the Halloween forum app and its ok. I might actually go back to tapatalk though. 

Work tonight again (overtime yay!) But its at my boring site. Minimal cell service 

Maybe my new phone will have better service. I'm taking a book this time-orange is the new black.


----------



## happythenjaded

1. My orders still say Friday as the estimated delivery *sob* lol 

2. I can't figure out this tapatalk app thing so I'm still on my browser haha 

3. Someone PMd me about the batteries for the 2010 trio  

4. I am excited most of us seemed to have gotten our $5 vouchers! 

5. Idk why I felt the need to make a numbered list..... 

Back to work I go. Can't wait to catch up and chat with y'all later after work!  have fun without me! (I know y'all always do! Lolol).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

everything except the bus and the cemetery is in stock right now.

spellbound is still out of stock-boots, hat, hands...*sigh*


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

It came it came. I'm afraid to open it.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Fragile. That must be Italian


----------



## Boneybunchlove

so my package came today and I was scared to open it. Ok so on the bus one of the lights had come out and there's a bunch of spots on it that aren't glazed. On my wake the dead they painted the bats on the side and just let the black paint run down. My pet cemetery the bar that holds the bowl is loose. So disappointed.


----------



## SalemWitch

Boneybunchlove said:


> so my package came today and I was scared to open it. Ok so on the bus one of the lights had come out and there's a bunch of spots on it that aren't glazed. On my wake the dead they painted the bats on the side and just let the black paint run down. My pet cemetery the bar that holds the bowl is loose. So disappointed.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! That is terrible!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> so my package came today and I was scared to open it. Ok so on the bus one of the lights had come out and there's a bunch of spots on it that aren't glazed. On my wake the dead they painted the bats on the side and just let the black paint run down. My pet cemetery the bar that holds the bowl is loose. So disappointed.


OMG! Please say it isn't so! *sobs* This can't be happening again this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Fragile. That must be Italian


Lovin' it! I watch A Christmas Story every single year! 

Is it a Major Award?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Fragile. That must be Italian


Let us know how things work out for you! I am hoping you fair better than Bbl! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

My bad I though it was my yankee but it was a item I won on and it came in perfect. I seriously just won it two days ago. It beat out my yankee package. It's still a boney though and I love it  

My biggest fear is my cemetary coming in bad. 

I have a bad bird and a bad candy jar. How does that all work when it come to exchanging things? 

Also I went through the threads last year and it looked as if early sept. More stock come in. Called yankee to see and they have no dates. Will we all know when stock will come back in?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Hopefully I can glue the bar on PC . Do not like online exclusives!! sending me a replacement for WTD, wasn't sure about the bus cause she said there was only one so I might have to wait till they restock if it gets cancelled.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> My bad I though it was my yankee but it was a item I won on and it came in perfect. I seriously just won it two days ago. It beat out my yankee package. It's still a boney though and I love it
> 
> My biggest fear is my cemetary coming in bad.
> 
> I have a bad bird and a bad candy jar. How does that all work when it come to exchanging things?
> 
> Also I went through the threads last year and it looked as if early sept. More stock come in. Called yankee to see and they have no dates. Will we all know when stock will come back in?


 You can take them to the store to exchange or do it online. She just told me they will have more restock on Sept 2.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> Hopefully I can glue the bar on PC . Do not like online exclusives!! sending me a replacement for WTD, wasn't sure about the bus cause she said there was only one so I might have to wait till they restock if it gets cancelled.


There are now 94 WTD in stock, after selling out twice online. They probably have more buses too. Why won't they release more stock on the tart burner (butner, whatever, LOL)? People are cracking and paying double on eBay. And if any come in damaged, we can't replace them. Does this even make sense???


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There are now 94 WTD in stock, after selling out twice online. They probably have more buses too. Why won't they release more stock on the tart burner (butner, whatever, LOL)? People are cracking and paying double on eBay. And if any come in damaged, we can't replace them. Does this even make sense???


That's my thought if it comes in damaged I feel like I should be able to take it back to the store and they should send a new one right away. They have the stock they are holding onto it in the warehouse.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For your amusement, Boney Peeps! Please note the embedded number for a supervisor at YC customer service! It looks like several of us might be needing it! 

3:41:04 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: I had a very disappointing conversation this morning with YC customer service, with regards to your rewards program. I was wondering whom I could speak with about it?

3:41:09 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

3:41:09 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

3:41:09 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly

3:41:14 PM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!

3:41:14 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 22333.

3:41:59 PM : AgentSean M.: Hi Letitia, to speak to a supervisor you would need to call us at 877-803-6890.

3:42:42 PM : AgentSean M.: Alternatively you can send your thoughts to [email protected].

3:43:02 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Is that a number specifically designated for the rewards program, or for comments in general?

3:43:34 PM : AgentSean M.: That is our Customer Service line. We do not have a dedicated line for the rewards program.

3:44:32 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Okay. While I am on chat with you, do you know when more stock will be released for the Spellbound witch items, and the Pet Cemetery tart butner?

3:44:49 PM : AgentSean M.: All the Halloween items will be restocked on September 2nd when the full Halloween catalog comes out.

3:45:16 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Will there be any bacon candles featured in the Halloween catalog?

3:46:06 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Sean? Sean? Are you there?

3:46:44 PM : AgentSean M.: There will not. The Man Candles line typically only appears in the catalogs around May.

3:47:22 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Well, I figured since a huge Halloween theme is trick-or-treating, that there would be a possibility that the bacon candle would be in there.

3:47:41 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: It might be more on the trick side, though, right?

3:48:29 PM : AgentSean M.: I don't recall ever getting bacon while Trick or Treating.

3:48:34 PM : AgentSean M.: It might be a regional thing.

3:48:58 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Then you got more treats than tricks!

3:49:10 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for chatting with me today, Sean. You have been most helpful.

3:49:24 PM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day.


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> Hopefully I can glue the bar on PC . Do not like online exclusives!! sending me a replacement for WTD, wasn't sure about the bus cause she said there was only one so I might have to wait till they restock if it gets cancelled.


BBL, I am so sad for you.  I think I'd just start crying if all 3 of mine came bad. Sending good thoughts your way for replacements.

I sure hope the online exclusives weren't picked by YC due to low quality (I.e. No one in their right mind would have bought these in store). Come to think of it, I wonder why they did have new pieces online only. I only remember that with anniversary pieces before. Does YC have some secret deal with FedEx? Or just want to stick it to their store managers?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You know, this Sean M. thing with YC is getting to be pretty epic, LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You know, this Sean M. thing with YC is getting to be pretty epic, LOL!


I hope YC gives him a raise or promotion after this Halloween season ends. Or perhaps we should start a collection and send Sean M. a really nice thank you gift. Between the corporate coupon fiasco and poor quality issues, you just gotta feel kind of bad for the guy.

And trick or treat bacon as a regional thing....that was right up there with his synthesizing comment the other day!


----------



## Kitty

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I'm kicking myself in the foot for not getting PC that morning before I went to the store. I cringed at the $60 price tag, but now I'm thinking its something I can pass on to my daughter whenever she gets older lol


If you can, order another with coupon & return first one unopened, no postage due.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lovin' it! I watch A Christmas Story every single year!
> 
> Is it a Major Award?


This was our Christmas card from 2011. I made a calendar and put it in there.

Boo the photo won't load. :/ sorry


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Madjoodie said:


> BBL, I am so sad for you.  I think I'd just start crying if all 3 of mine came bad. Sending good thoughts your way for replacements.
> 
> I sure hope the online exclusives weren't picked by YC due to low quality (I.e. No one in their right mind would have bought these in store). Come to think of it, I wonder why they did have new pieces online only. I only remember that with anniversary pieces before. Does YC have some secret deal with FedEx? Or just want to stick it to their store managers?



Thank you. It stinks when we look forward to getting these and they are poor quality. Keeping my fingers crossed on good replacements.


----------



## Arlita

myerman82 said:


> I demand a DDG and WTD ornament.


Ok call me slow but what does DDG and WTD mean somewhere along the line I have lost translation I am not very good with acronyms. I also want to say I did make it to the party on Saturday. I restrained myself only bought Boney and Clyde, Boots (didn’t notice the butt on the back) & the spellbound wax melt warmer books w/raven. Went by the shop today with my $15 off $35 and got 18 votive candles. The girl that works there is very sweet I asked about the pet cemetery.
I asked her if I see it online again can I come order it in the shop and get free shipping she said no. The only way I can get free shipping if it is something they carry in the store and it is not in stock. Then she gave me a tid bit that if I order something in the store that is not stock and added the cemetery the shipping for the whole order would be free. I thought it was very cool that she told me that.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

There we go.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> If you can, order another with coupon & return first one unopened, no postage due.


Mrs. F. never got to order one, Kitty.  She is waiting for them to restock.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunchlove said:


> so my package came today and I was scared to open it. Ok so on the bus one of the lights had come out


I have the same problem with Dying to See You. One of his eyes is loose. It works but I can see this becoming a problem with putting it in and out of storage.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Arlita said:


> Ok call me slow but what does DDG and WTD mean somewhere along the line I have lost translation I am not very good with acronyms. I also want to say I did make it to the party on Saturday. I restrained myself only bought Boney and Clyde, Boots (didn’t notice the butt on the back) & the spellbound wax melt warmer books w/raven. Went by the shop today with my $15 off $35 and got 18 votive candles. The girl that works there is very sweet I asked about the pet cemetery.
> I asked her if I see it online again can I come order it in the shop and get free shipping she said no. The only way I can get free shipping if it is something they carry in the store and it is not in stock. Then she gave me a tid bit that if I order something in the store that is not stock and added the cemetery the shipping for the whole order would be free. I thought it was very cool that she told me that.


DDG stands for Drop Dead Gorgeous, but she is a lady of many names. WTD stands for Wake the Dead.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Mrs. F. never got to order one, Kitty.  She is waiting for them to restock.


In past years how does the restock work? Is it like what we did for the preview at midnight 2,3,4 am  or does it trickle in?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> View attachment 206805
> 
> 
> There we go.


This is absolutely AWESOME! You have the large leg lamp in the crate from A Christmas Story House! OMG! I am soooo jelly of you right about now!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> In past years how does the restock work? Is it like what we did for the preview at midnight 2,3,4 am  or does it trickle in?


I would check daily, just in case some do come back in stock. Then, if you haven't been able to get what you want, watch like a hawk starting at the beginning of September. With all of the coupons ending on 9/01 (you noticed that, right?) YC will not release everything before they expire. And, Sean M. told me that they would be restocked on 9/2.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, it was mentioned by another member here, that stores were already being shipped their next shipment of Halloween merchandise. My store says they will not have anymore stock to put out until September. Just be vigilant!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is absolutely AWESOME! You have the large leg lamp in the crate from A Christmas Story House. OMG! I am soooo jelly of you right about now!


Don't I wish. It's on my list. The only leg lamp we own is a night light leg lamp. It's smoke and mirrors  oh the power of Photoshop. Hahaha XD.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Don't I wish. It's on my list. The only leg lamp we own is a night light leg lamp. It's smoke and mirrors  oh the power of Photoshop. Hahaha XD.


Then we can both wish together for Boney Claus to bring us one this year.


----------



## ninababy100109

Good afternoon all.

Just got home from work and got caught up on all the goings-on with my boney peeps, and some observations:

1. While I certainly agree with Myerman regarding the poor quality (once again) of this years pieces, the flocking is much improved. Picked up the 4-headed dude today and the flocking on that taper holder/candleabra is flocking masterful compared to years past.

2. I agree with others regarding this years cat (Bone Tired). I had no intention on getting it Saturday until I saw how sizable it was...and then the face on the pumpkin sealed the deal for me. It was the last piece I grabbed (until today, that is - sigh - more below) and I'm glad I did! It grows on me more and more. Much better than the original cat - in my opinion - and the glass votive holder inside was certainly a pleasant surprise. I know YC does this with other pieces, but I don't think I ever saw a boney V/H with a glass votive holder inside. Again, very nice.

3. I am so discouraged by the already breaking news (no pun intended) of people getting flocked up boneys in their delivery/online hauls. I, too, am terrified that my cemetery will arrive in bad shape. Rt now there is no way to replace it if it does come broken (I would never pay those ridiculous vulture prices on eBay) . I knew this online exclusive crap would be trouble. Especially with the PC, there is so much going on, it'll be a small miracle if we get ours in good condition.

4. I can understand the PC being an online exclusive (not really, but whatever) - it is or at least looks to be a special piece. I suppose the bus, as well (we shall see). But why in the name of Sean M. was WTD "exclusive"! Unless that piece is huge (anyone?), there is no reason it shouldn't have been in stores. In fact, given the price, I'm sure it's not big at all. For me, it was just a filler to get the bus over 45 for the 20 off 45. That said, I'm sure I'll enjoy it just the same - it is a boney after all - unless it comes flocked up with stained bat sheets (please, no!)

5. Shout out to Happy: Am I really doing a numbered list right now?!


So anyway - today was quite the day for coupons! Whew!! I arrived at work (I work in the Financial District of Downtown Boston) to find a 10 off 25 and a 20 off 45 in my inbox! Pair that with the 15 off 35 I got here from Pumpkin Muffin last night, and I was a ticking time bomb. I mean, man! - Those coupons literally were burning a hole in my pocket all day. So come lunch time, I went outside into the lovely heat and humidity and took a leisurely stroll down to historic Faneuil Hall. The YC in Boston's Quincy Marketplace/Faneuil Hall is just so quaint. It's just so dangerous being so close to work...but it love it! So armed with my coupons, I purchased the 4-headed guy, the graves dug jar holder, and the dog - all pieces I told myself I didn't like or want...ya right. And to top it all off, I just had to grab the big urn-style Scenterpiece thingy with an Apple Pumpkin melt cup! Was dying to try this new contraption...and it just looks great with the boneys! Used 3 coupons in one transaction, saved 50 and spent 60! O boy, I'm in full Fall fever now and it's not even September... Anyhow, here's my haul:


----------



## Arlita

Thank you Pumpkin Muffin like I said I don't do acronyms very well. I did have DDG in my basket and decided to put her back, someone in line asked to see her. She asked if I was putting her back, I said yes I am would you like her? She was very excited and said her daughter would love it, I am sure she went to a good home but now I regret giving her up.
I just checked YC a few minutes ago and WTD is back in stock, but I am going to hold out for the Pet Cemetery.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Arlita said:


> Thank you Pumpkin Muffin like I said I don't do acronyms very well. I did have DDG in my basket and decided to put her back, someone in line asked to see her. She asked if I was putting her back, I said yes I am would you like her? She was very excited and said her daughter would love it, I am sure she went to a good home but now I regret giving her up.
> I just checked YC a few minutes ago and WTD is back in stock, but I am going to hold out for the Pet Cemetery.


DDG is the subject of a lot of controversy around here, but I just fell in love with her. I'm a redhead, and I love hearts. I used to be a big drinker in my 20's too, but that was straight liquor. So, I just pretend that she's got something a little stronger in that chalice!  I sure wish I had her height. If I were a Boney, I'd be short, like Dead Eye, LOL. 

You might want to reconsider getting her. I think a lot of people are going to wish they had one day, if they don't pick her up now. 

Other people love her for different reasons. Some don't like her at all. It just depends on preference. I can't wait for mine to arrive Friday, and I ordered two, just in case.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> DDG is the subject of a lot of controversy around here, but I just fell in love with her. I'm a redhead, and I love hearts. I used to be a big drinker in my 20's too, but that was straight liquor. So, I just pretend that she's got something a little stronger in that chalice!  I sure wish I had her height. If I were a Boney, I'd be short, like Dead Eye, LOL.
> 
> You might want to reconsider getting her. I think a lot of people are going to wish they had one day, if they don't pick her up now.
> 
> Other people love her for different reasons. Some don't like her at all. It just depends on preference. I can't wait for mine to arrive Friday, and I ordered two, just in case.


There is so much love for DDG in my neck of the woods, she is sold out in all my stores.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Hey everyone! Still talking about DDG? She may have to come home with me when I go on my next big YC purchasing adventure lol.

My Boneys came today! I'll show you their paint jobs... Some are just gems. 









Boney and Clyde look really good! I especially love that the entire car is full of bullet holes.

















I LOVE the witch boots, they're easily my favorite item this year. My chrome pumpkin didn't survive his black face painting very well.









The ghoul bus is really sloppy unfortunately. Half of their little faces have smiles looked to be drawn on by a lazy Sharpie wielder.

















And I got another baby but I haven't unpacked him bc there's a mess of paper and styrofoam everywhere lol.


----------



## weenbaby

I didn't get DDG because my mom did. I figured I would inherit her boneys one day so we both don't have to have the same stuff. 
I'm interested in those big tart warmer things too. The burners are so pretty. I heard the $24.99 burners have cut off switches too. 
I'm anxious about the PC. I'm SO afraid I won't get it. The same with the boots and jar topper. I need xanax to deal with this Yankee stress.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Hey everyone! Still talking about DDG? She may have to come home with me when I go on my next big YC purchasing adventure lol.
> 
> My Boneys came today! I'll show you their paint jobs... Some are just gems.
> 
> View attachment 206823
> 
> 
> Boney and Clyde look really good! I especially love that the entire car is full of bullet holes.
> 
> View attachment 206824
> 
> 
> View attachment 206825
> 
> 
> I LOVE the witch boots, they're easily my favorite item this year. My chrome pumpkin didn't survive his black face painting very well.
> 
> View attachment 206826
> 
> 
> The ghoul bus is really sloppy unfortunately. Half of their little faces have smiles looked to be drawn on by a lazy Sharpie wielder.
> 
> View attachment 206827
> 
> 
> View attachment 206828
> 
> 
> And I got another baby but I haven't unpacked him bc there's a mess of paper and styrofoam everywhere lol.


If my bus looks that bad, I'm not keeping it. Worst. Job. Ever.


----------



## weenbaby

I like the hand painted look of the boneys but I agree. That bus does look pretty bad.


----------



## myerman82

For $40, that's the best they can do with the bus??? What is with the sharpie faces this year, it's just bad. I miss how the collection look prior to last year.


----------



## weenbaby

What's the thing in the back window supposed to be?


----------



## myerman82

After seeing that paint job I could have easily passed this year.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> What's the thing in the back window supposed to be?


I have no clue and I don't even want to guess. Why does Yankee Candle think they can charge so much for such a sloppy piece>


----------



## weenbaby

I don't know if my post posted. 
Anyway I'm going to tell ny mom about this. She really wanted the bus. 
Her sub came broken and glued back together that one year.


----------



## ninababy100109

Ya - I suppose the bus does look a bit sloppy, but I'm not surprised given the number of faces on that thing. I think I still like it tho, despite the sharpie effect...

However I work for a child welfare agency and I'm a bit disturbed: That looks like a pair of legs in the back window - is that suppose to be a kid hanging from the roof - oh no Sean M. - not good - not good at all!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> What's the thing in the back window supposed to be?


I know this isn't PC (politically correct, not Pet Cemetery, LOL), but that is a kid jumping up and down on the handicapped seat.


----------



## weenbaby

I don't even want to say what it looks like.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> What's the thing in the back window supposed to be?


you mean the feet hanging down?

actually I think PM is right...it's a boo-ligan jumping up and down.


----------



## Madjoodie

ninababy100109 said:


> And to top it all off, I just had to grab the big urn-style Scenterpiece thingy with an Apple Pumpkin melt cup! Was dying to try this new contraption...and it just looks great with the boneys! QUOTE]
> 
> I've been tempted to get one of those Scenterpiece contraptions too, ninababy. Would love to hear what you think once you try it. Was not sure which one I would get (I think only the deluxe ones like yours have an auto shutoff, which I'd like). Never thought about how cool this urn style might look with Boneys. Great idea!


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Just got home from work and got caught up on all the goings-on with my boney peeps, and some observations:
> 
> 1. While I certainly agree with Myerman regarding the poor quality (once again) of this years pieces, the flocking is much improved. Picked up the 4-headed dude today and the flocking on that taper holder/candleabra is flocking masterful compared to years past.
> 
> 2. I agree with others regarding this years cat (Bone Tired). I had no intention on getting it Saturday until I saw how sizable it was...and then the face on the pumpkin sealed the deal for me. It was the last piece I grabbed (until today, that is - sigh - more below) and I'm glad I did! It grows on me more and more. Much better than the original cat - in my opinion - and the glass votive holder inside was certainly a pleasant surprise. I know YC does this with other pieces, but I don't think I ever saw a boney V/H with a glass votive holder inside. Again, very nice.
> 
> 3. I am so discouraged by the already breaking news (no pun intended) of people getting flocked up boneys in their delivery/online hauls. I, too, am terrified that my cemetery will arrive in bad shape. Rt now there is no way to replace it if it does come broken (I would never pay those ridiculous vulture prices on eBay) . I knew this online exclusive crap would be trouble. Especially with the PC, there is so much going on, it'll be a small miracle if we get ours in good condition.
> 
> 4. I can understand the PC being an online exclusive (not really, but whatever) - it is or at least looks to be a special piece. I suppose the bus, as well (we shall see). But why in the name of Sean M. was WTD "exclusive"! Unless that piece is huge (anyone?), there is no reason it shouldn't have been in stores. In fact, given the price, I'm sure it's not big at all. For me, it was just a filler to get the bus over 45 for the 20 off 45. That said, I'm sure I'll enjoy it just the same - it is a boney after all - unless it comes flocked up with stained bat sheets (please, no!)
> 
> 5. Shout out to Happy: Am I really doing a numbered list right now?!
> 
> 
> So anyway - today was quite the day for coupons! Whew!! I arrived at work (I work in the Financial District of Downtown Boston) to find a 10 off 25 and a 20 off 45 in my inbox! Pair that with the 15 off 35 I got here from Pumpkin Muffin last night, and I was a ticking time bomb. I mean, man! - Those coupons literally were burning a hole in my pocket all day. So come lunch time, I went outside into the lovely heat and humidity and took a leisurely stroll down to historic Faneuil Hall. The YC in Boston's Quincy Marketplace/Faneuil Hall is just so quaint. It's just so dangerous being so close to work...but it love it! So armed with my coupons, I purchased the 4-headed guy, the graves dug jar holder, and the dog - all pieces I told myself I didn't like or want...ya right. And to top it all off, I just had to grab the big urn-style Scenterpiece thingy with an Apple Pumpkin melt cup! Was dying to try this new contraption...and it just looks great with the boneys! Used 3 coupons in one transaction, saved 50 and spent 60! O boy, I'm in full Fall fever now and it's not even September... Anyhow, here's my haul:
> 
> View attachment 206806


This entire post made me smile!! LOOOVE! 

Will you let me know how you like the Scenterpiece once you try it out? I trust my dear Ninababy's opinion!  I too have been dying to try it as well ! 

The 4 headed Boney is my favorite (without seeing them in person yet of course, LOL) Sooo anxious to receive mine!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For grins, giggles, or groans (or all three, LOL) type Boney Burner into the search box on YC.com. You will still find the hideous ad for the 8/2 premiere! Whoever is in charge of YC's web page this year really su**s at his/her job.


----------



## happythenjaded

FYI-- For those who wanted the trio I posted a picture on earlier, it was just posted on eBay for $49.95. I know a couple of you had inquired about them. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46250ce5e5

Also one of my favorite pieces is posted for a great deal...2009 Jar charm!!! in the box!! :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item46250b0024

someone grab 'em !!! lol


----------



## VampKat

Or, if they don't belong to the rewards program so therefore don't cate about points themselves, tell them to give the associate your email address when the purchase them. Then, when you redeem them, don't give your email so you won't lose points. It's tracked by email, so that way you still get points.

Also, FYI, if you live in an area where the program has not officially rolled out, the vouchers are redeemed like gift cards not coupons. It took us a good 10 minutes to figure that out since there ate no ringing instructions on the printouts.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> This entire post made me smile!! LOOOVE!
> 
> Will you let me know how you like the Scenterpiece once you try it out? I trust my dear Ninababy's opinion!  I too have been dying to try it as well !
> 
> The 4 headed Boney is my favorite (without seeing them in person yet of course, LOL) Sooo anxious to receive mine!



Happy - you are too kind - this is y I loves ya! 

Madjoodie and Happy -

So I fired up my Scenterpiece urn with apple pumpkin - fantastic! Has great throw, gives off a blast of scent and, yes - this particular style is an absolutely perfect compliment to the boneys! The only downfall is that you can't put it on like a dinig room table (normally where I set up my display) because of the cord - obviously it needs to be near a plug. Go figure - a Scenterpiece that really can't be used as a true centerpiece. Oh well, I have other ideas for it (wheels turning and smoke coming out my ears as I type, ha)! We will have to see how it performs in the long run, but for now - A+.

Madjoodie-

You are correct only the bigger ones that are $29.99 have a timer. Some - like this urn-style - even light up! If you're on the fence, I say get it! You will love or my name isn't Sean M.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> This entire post made me smile!! LOOOVE!
> 
> Will you let me know how you like the Scenterpiece once you try it out? I trust my dear Ninababy's opinion!  I too have been dying to try it as well !
> 
> The 4 headed Boney is my favorite (without seeing them in person yet of course, LOL) Sooo anxious to receive mine!


The only thing I have to say about the 4 headed boney is that the faces are white.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> FYI-- For those who wanted the trio I posted a picture on earlier, it was just posted on eBay for $49.95. I know a couple of you had inquired about them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46250ce5e5
> 
> Also one of my favorite pieces is posted for a great deal...2009 Jar charm!!! in the box!! :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item46250b0024
> 
> someone grab 'em !!! lol


I believe you and I got our trio from the same seller last year. She had really great prices on the trio, boney juggler, and the three headed boney....They are Incredible Mr Bones pieces.


----------



## Madjoodie

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - you are too kind - this is y I loves ya!
> 
> Madjoodie and Happy -
> 
> So I fired up my Scenterpiece urn with apple pumpkin - fantastic! Has great throw, gives off a blast of scent and, yes - this particular style is an absolutely perfect compliment to the boneys! The only downfall is that you can't put it on like a dinig room table (normally where I set up my display) because of the cord - obviously it needs to be near a plug. Go figure - a Scenterpiece that really can't be used as a true centerpiece. Oh well, I have other ideas for it (wheels turning and smoke coming out my ears as I type, ha)! We will have to see how it performs in the long run, but for now - A+.
> 
> Madjoodie-
> 
> You are correct only the bigger ones that are $29.99 have a timer. Some - like this urn-style - even light up! If you're on the fence, I say get it! You will love or my name isn't Sean M.


Ninababy (aka Sean M.)....Wow, thanks so much for testing it and reporting back so quickly. And let me echo a similar sentiment to Happy's earlier - your posts are on fire today. I've been cracking up. A Scenterpiece that can't be used for a centerpiece...priceless! You have me sold...to the store I go tomorrow. Have more rewards vouchers to use and earn! 

And thanks VampKat for the heads about how to use the vouchers. My store hasn't promoted this at all, so I suspect it will be new territory for them!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - you are too kind - this is y I loves ya!
> 
> Madjoodie and Happy -
> 
> So I fired up my Scenterpiece urn with apple pumpkin - fantastic! Has great throw, gives off a blast of scent and, yes - this particular style is an absolutely perfect compliment to the boneys! The only downfall is that you can't put it on like a dinig room table (normally where I set up my display) because of the cord - obviously it needs to be near a plug. Go figure - a Scenterpiece that really can't be used as a true centerpiece. Oh well, I have other ideas for it (wheels turning and smoke coming out my ears as I type, ha)! We will have to see how it performs in the long run, but for now - A+.
> 
> Madjoodie-
> 
> You are correct only the bigger ones that are $29.99 have a timer. Some - like this urn-style - even light up! If you're on the fence, I say get it! You will love or my name isn't Sean M.


I wonder how long it will be before they become cheap on the throw with the scents. I want to like this but I'm not sure.


----------



## VampKat

weenbaby said:


> I didn't get DDG because my mom did. I figured I would inherit her boneys one day so we both don't have to have the same stuff.


LMAO. I had the exact same thought as I made my purchase. My Mom called me a ghoul. I told her I was practical.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Hi there! I have never posted as I had nothing to say and now....... although I am unclear how to go about it. Haha
I love reading all the posts and if I can figure it out I will post pics when I get my displays finished. I am happily awaiting others to post theirs!!!
I love the idea from? Placing the poison apple candle on the bone white boney - now I am looking for that candle!!!
At the preview I was able to purchase almost everything I was looking for, thanks to the coupon I was able to use many times. The only ones I did not get were the wedding couple, as I did not care for the size or the finish, and the witches boots! Oh those boots! I neeeeeed those boots!
I abhor the bacon candle!
I have also dealt with Sean!!
To Happy- I have the speak no evil hear no evil Mr Bones, unfortunately I took out the batteries for storage, but I believe it was 3 really small button cells placed in sideways.
About the quality of the Boney Bunch- I too am bothered, but if you have ever done ceramics then you know the glaze is not colored like regular paint and therefore is really difficult to precisely apply, especially if you are under a quota. And although I know nothing, I would bet they send perfect sample pieces to yankee and then yankee never sees another, as they are boxed for shipping from China. Just my thoughts....
Now just waiting for September 2 so I can get those boots!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> I wonder how long it will be before they become cheap on the throw with the scents. I want to like this but I'm not sure.


Even weakened, it probably can't be worse than some of their recent jar candles (bacon excluded, which is nose hair burning strong)! But how about how long until YC discontinues making refills for it? I always get a little nervous trying some of their new experiments/creations for that reason. 

With the coupons and vouchers, I'm willing to give it a shot (YC will just about be paying me to take this from them). But please don't burn us on this one, YC!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Oh and forgot to say...
What if?? The people who buy you YC gift cards use your email address and you will get credit for the sale!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> Hi there! I have never posted as I had nothing to say and now....... although I am unclear how to go about it. Haha
> I love reading all the posts and if I can figure it out I will post pics when I get my displays finished. I am happily awaiting others to post theirs!!!
> I love the idea from? Placing the poison apple candle on the bone white boney - now I am looking for that candle!!!
> At the preview I was able to purchase almost everything I was looking for, thanks to the coupon I was able to use many times. The only ones I did not get were the wedding couple, as I did not care for the size or the finish, and the witches boots! Oh those boots! I neeeeeed those boots!
> I abhor the bacon candle!
> I have also dealt with Sean!!
> To Happy- I have the speak no evil hear no evil Mr Bones, unfortunately I took out the batteries for storage, but I believe it was 3 really small button cells placed in sideways.
> About the quality of the Boney Bunch- I too am bothered, but if you have ever done ceramics then you know the glaze is not colored like regular paint and therefore is really difficult to precisely apply, especially if you are under a quota. And although I know nothing, I would bet they send perfect sample pieces to yankee and then yankee never sees another, as they are boxed for shipping from China. Just my thoughts....
> Now just waiting for September 2 so I can get those boots!


Welcome to the fun, Scottsgirl. Looks like you have all the right stuff for some super posts. Hating the bacon candle and spending quality time with Sean M. is almost like a rite of passage! 

So is your avatar a pic of all your Boneys together? This year I think I need to do before and after pics. Mine live in my basement most of the year, so it is quite the project to free them from their plastic tote prisons and put in fun displays!

And I can't take credit for that poison apple idea, but I will sure be copying it! That was a very cool idea. I think YC sold that candle with some other fun Halloween ones a year or two back (like toxic tonic, etc.). Wish they'd do some more like that, a nice change of pace to the good ole candy corn and witches brew.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Oh and forgot to say...
> What if?? The people who buy you YC gift cards use your email address and you will get credit for the sale!!


After much debate here. It appears that whomever's e-mail is used when a gift card is purchased, gets credit for the gift card. When the gift card is spent, a positive point amount is given for the purchase, but then the exact same amount is negated for the purchase, because a gift card is used. The net point gain for the purchase is zero. You do not lose points for a purchase by using a gift card. You just never really earn any in the first place. Points are only earned when the gift card is first purchased. That would be a nice touch for the recipient, though, if he/she is a YC rewards member. 

P.S. Welcome Scottsgirl!


----------



## ninababy100109

Madjoodie said:


> Even weakened, it probably can't be worse then the some of their recent jar candles (bacon excluded, which is nose hair burning strong)! But how about how long until YC discontinues making refills for it? I always get a little nervous trying some of their new experiments/creations for that reason.
> 
> With the coupons and vouchers, I'm willing to give it a shot (YC will just about be paying me to take this from them). But please don't burn us on this one, YC!


Madjoodie -

You are also very kind...

I totally agree with u and myerman. Especially your point about Yankee discontinuing stuff and leaving customers hi and dry... Remember the Scent Stories anyone? One of their more ambitious and laughable ideas. And guess what - nobody's reading any scent stories anymore!

But I just think this Scenterpiece line might have staying power. So far, I really am liking it. Certainly better than the electric tart warmers I own (and I own many). I always forget to shut them off and end up wasting tarts. So the Scenterpiece models with the timer functionality is def a nice feature - and I would def spend the extra 5-10 for a design with that feature. Plus the designs are so cool! Like I said, I liked the urn-style (love that style anyway and compliments my fall/boney decor perfectly), but there were many other designs I liked as well. And like you said, with the current coupons you really can't go wrong....

And if they discontinue them, I'll just slap mine outside and stick a hydrangea in it!


----------



## chloerlz

My online order arrives tomorrow. I have the pet cemetery, boney and clyde, and wake the dead coming. I'm really nervous as this is the first time I ordered boneys online. I was in a hurry when I went to the boney preview party in store so I grabbed stuff quick. The dawn of the dead I picked was not perfect to me, a lot of her hair in the front wasn't painted, it was extremely noticeable. I bought my candy dish in a box so when I got home the boney's hand was just a big glob and the bottom part of the coffin had a run of orange paint from the lettering. I was so disappointed in it. Thankfully I was able to exchange them the day after, but now with this online order I'm feeling like it's going to happen again.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Madjoodie -
> 
> You are also very kind...
> 
> I totally agree with u and myerman. Especially your point about Yankee discontinuing stuff and leaving customers hi and dry... Remember the Scent Stories anyone? One of their more ambitious and laughable ideas. And guess what - nobody's reading any scent stories anymore!
> 
> But I just think this Scenterpiece line might have staying power. So far, I really am liking it. Certainly better than the electric tart warmers I own (and I own many). I always forget to shut them off and end up wasting tarts. So the Scenterpiece models with the timer functionality is def a nice feature - and I would def spend the extra 5-10 for a design with that feature. Plus the designs are so cool! Like I said, I liked the urn-style (love that style anyway and compliments my fall/boney decor perfectly), but there were many other designs I liked as well. And like you said, with the current coupons you really can't go wrong....
> 
> And if they discontinue them, I'll just slap mine outside and stick a hydrangea in it!


I really appreciate the review as well, Nina! I saw three of the Scenterpieces in store that I LOVE! But, I already know in advance that I will be so irritated if the line fails, and I am stuck without being able to use it.

If the urn had a lid, we know what that one could be used for, if these don't work out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> My online order arrives tomorrow. I have the pet cemetery, boney and clyde, and wake the dead coming. I'm really nervous as this is the first time I ordered boneys online. I was in a hurry when I went to the boney preview party in store so I grabbed stuff quick. The dawn of the dead I picked was not perfect to me, a lot of her hair in the front wasn't painted, it was extremely noticeable. I bought my candy dish in a box so when I got home the boney's hand was just a big glob and the bottom part of the coffin had a run of orange paint from the lettering. I was so disappointed in it. Thankfully I was able to exchange them the day after, but now with this online order I'm feeling like it's going to happen again.


I tell you what. Based on what we have seen already, I am worried I am going to develop an ulcer before mine arrive.  Xanax anyone?


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I really appreciate the review as well, Nina! I saw three of the Scenterpieces in store that I LOVE! But, I already know in advance that I will be so irritated if the line fails, and I am stuck without being able to use it.
> 
> If the urn had a lid, we know what that one could be used for, if these don't work out.


Ha! You are very welcome. Now if everyone buys it and hates it... My account was hacked into. I know nothing. Take it up with Sean M...


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I tell you what. Based on what we have seen already, I am worried I am going to develop an ulcer before mine arrive.  Xanax anyone?


Ditto on that! I work till 4:30 tomorrow, I'm gonna be on pins and needles to get home. I don't understand why there isn't some kind of quality inspection these boneys go through. Halloween is my favorite holiday, but his is making me want to collect something with better quality. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow and for you and others to get nice boneys in the mail!


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I tell you what. Based on what we have seen already, I am worried I am going to develop an ulcer before mine arrive.  Xanax anyone?


Thank you, I will take two. 

If my order is absolutely horrible, do I have to pay for return shipping?


----------



## ninababy100109

chloerlz said:


> Ditto on that! I work till 4:30 tomorrow, I'm gonna be on pins and needles to get home. I don't understand why there isn't some kind of quality inspection these boneys go through. Halloween is my favorite holiday, but his is making me want to collect something with better quality. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow and for you and others to get nice boneys in the mail!


I picture there quality control being something like I Love Lucy and Ethel at the chocolate factory... With sharpies in hand!


----------



## Madjoodie

ninababy100109 said:


> Madjoodie -
> 
> You are also very kind...
> 
> I totally agree with u and myerman. Especially your point about Yankee discontinuing stuff and leaving customers hi and dry... Remember the Scent Stories anyone? One of their more ambitious and laughable ideas. And guess what - nobody's reading any scent stories anymore!
> 
> But I just think this Scenterpiece line might have staying power. So far, I really am liking it. Certainly better than the electric tart warmers I own (and I own many). I always forget to shut them off and end up wasting tarts. So the Scenterpiece models with the timer functionality is def a nice feature - and I would def spend the extra 5-10 for a design with that feature. Plus the designs are so cool! Like I said, I liked the urn-style (love that style anyway and compliments my fall/boney decor perfectly), but there were many other designs I liked as well. And like you said, with the current coupons you really can't go wrong....
> 
> And if they discontinue them, I'll just slap mine outside and stick a hydrangea in it!


Well better a hydrangea (or what Pumpkin said) than grannie's ashes, which was my first thought! I totally have to buy that urn one now. And Scent Stories, I had almost forgot about those. Actually can't believe I don't own one, but somehow missed out on that hot craze sweeping the nation.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> Thank you, I will take two.
> 
> If my order is absolutely horrible, do I have to pay for return shipping?


You can just take them back to the store. But be careful! Do an exchange, so you don't lose your coupon value. You can also get a merchandise credit, but as I found out today, you will lose the YC rewards points that you received when you made the purchase. And when you use the credit, you won't gain any points back for the purchase as well.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

ninababy100109 said:


> I picture there quality control being something like I Love Lucy and Ethel at the chocolate factory... With sharpies in hand!


Hahaha. Sad but true. I had visions of this as well. Mine is coming in tomorrow :/ I really wish they actually inspected the pieces.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> Thank you, I will take two.
> 
> If my order is absolutely horrible, do I have to pay for return shipping?


Also, if they are really bad, YC online has been known to ship replacements free of charge. But, hopefully, you won't have to call and ask!


----------



## ninababy100109

Madjoodie said:


> Well better a hydrangea (or what Pumpkin said) than grannie's ashes, which was my first thought! I totally have to buy that urn one now. And Scent Stories, I had almost forgot about those. Actually can't believe I don't own one, but somehow missed out on that hot craze sweeping the nation.


LOL! Hot craze sweeping the nation - too funny! Let's hope we're not saying the same about these Scenterpieces!! But I do have a good feeling about these. To me it's just an improvement on an already existing and proven item (the electric tart warmer), not some crazy cockamamie scent story type of idea...


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - you are too kind - this is y I loves ya!
> 
> Madjoodie and Happy -
> 
> So I fired up my Scenterpiece urn with apple pumpkin - fantastic! Has great throw, gives off a blast of scent and, yes - this particular style is an absolutely perfect compliment to the boneys! The only downfall is that you can't put it on like a dinig room table (normally where I set up my display) because of the cord - obviously it needs to be near a plug. Go figure - a Scenterpiece that really can't be used as a true centerpiece. Oh well, I have other ideas for it (wheels turning and smoke coming out my ears as I type, ha)! We will have to see how it performs in the long run, but for now - A+.
> 
> Madjoodie-
> 
> You are correct only the bigger ones that are $29.99 have a timer. Some - like this urn-style - even light up! If you're on the fence, I say get it! You will love or my name isn't Sean M.


Thanks Ninababy! I will add it to my (long) list of must haves from YC on my next order (S... LOL).


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> The only thing I have to say about the 4 headed boney is that the faces are white.


Idk why they made the Boneys so dang white this year....


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I believe you and I got our trio from the same seller last year. She had really great prices on the trio, boney juggler, and the three headed boney....They are Incredible Mr Bones pieces.


Yes, I think they were all like $25- $30 each right?


----------



## Hellno Kitty

I can not wait for my boxes to arrive. I bought most of them online for the boxes but if I saw them with a good paint job in the store I bought it just incase. I am nervous for the online only pieces. I ordered the PC at 3am on Saturday and then got an email from Yankee that they could not fill my order. I panicked and called Williamsburg and had them send one to me. Then I saw the charge for the online order in my account and called to see what the deal was. It turns out their email was wrong and I now have two PCs on the way! Hopefully one will be in good shape. I told myself I could only buy the top 5 pieces this year but of course I got all but two (so far)! I will be so glad once they arrive, I am having a panic attack!


----------



## SkippyBones95

WooHoo....my Boney shipment is one state away! Crossing fingers for Thursday delivery. And a good paint job


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> WooHoo....my Boney shipment is one state away! Crossing fingers for Thursday delivery. And a good paint job


Me too! Me too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Idk why they made the Boneys so dang white this year....


You gotta problem with white?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, I think they were all like $25- $30 each right?


I remember these from last year! I should have bought those while they were much less! The three-headed one (I think it was a lamp?) was the coolest of all of them. Yes, they all were Mr. Bones pieces. Myerman and you definitely scored!


----------



## Scottsgirl

]Welcome to the fun, Scottsgirl. Looks like you have all the right stuff for some super posts. Hating the bacon candle and spending quality time with Sean M. is almost like a rite of passage! 

So is your avatar a pic of all your Boneys together? This year I think I need to do before and after pics. Mine live in my basement most of the year, so it is quite the project to free them from their plastic tote prisons and put in fun displays!

And I can't take credit for that poison apple idea, but I will sure be copying it! That was a very cool idea. I think YC sold that candle with some other fun Halloween ones a year or two back (like toxic tonic, etc.). Wish they'd do some more like that, a nice change of pace to the good ole candy corn and witches brew.

Thanks Majoodie!
Yes my avatar is part of the mess I made when getting out my Boney's, before the new purchases! They were all also in plastic totes. I have a plastic tote mountain in the house right now. I have packed up all the seashells and Boney's are getting displayed!
I agree about the "fun" candles! And I think I will spend too much on ebay for the poison apple candle!
I am soooo excited because today I went back to my store and traded for a perfect Bonnie and Clyde! Bullet holes are fantastic! It was crazy in my store and I was a little too foggy to pick out the best ones at the time! Lol
All my online orders should arrive Friday! I picked the Halloween pumpkin jar candle holder too! Just hope it's really orange as opposed to the stuff they have in the store right now!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hellno Kitty said:


> I can not wait for my boxes to arrive. I bought most of them online for the boxes but if I saw them with a good paint job in the store I bought it just incase. I am nervous for the online only pieces. I ordered the PC at 3am on Saturday and then got an email from Yankee that they could not fill my order. I panicked and called Williamsburg and had them send one to me. Then I saw the charge for the online order in my account and called to see what the deal was. It turns out their email was wrong and I now have two PCs on the way! Hopefully one will be in good shape. I told myself I could only buy the top 5 pieces this year but of course I got all but two (so far)! I will be so glad once they arrive, I am having a panic attack!


Oh, and btw, love the new avatar, SB!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm thrilled that my Boney and Clyde look so great, but as you can tell from my pictures, seriously underwhelmed by the ghoul bus. Some of the sharpie smiles look like the person didn't even lift their hand as they were doodling them on. You can't read the Eek in paint either.

I think the things in the back window are the legs of some poor Boney child dangling from the ceiling, hiding in shame bc his sharpie smile is even worse than his peers'. 

I'm contemplating taking it back to the store. Thanks to everyone for mentioning about the YC points! Was it Pumpkin Muffin that was saying that you lose all your points for doing returns? Good to know, thanks!!


----------



## redsea

Hi guys! I have been away all day! For good reason.....take a guess!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You gotta problem with white?


LOL....I feel like they look too new.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I remember these from last year! I should have bought those while they were much less! The three-headed one (I think it was a lamp?) was the coolest of all of them. Yes, they all were Mr. Bones pieces. Myerman and you definitely scored!


Yeah I think I got them all for $60? I was happy! Hardly see them now. That seller had a ton LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Hi guys! I have been away all day! For good reason.....take a guess!


Your orders came in? You went shopping at YC? LOL!! telll !!!


----------



## myerman82

To the poster that said Yankee Candle sees online the sample and possibly the counter sample (the dozen or so samples that come in after they decide on the piece so they have an idea how quality will be from piece to me) they never really see any of the stock that come in. This is true for many companies and it's getting worst dealing with China. One of the companies I work for (I won't say their name for obvious reasons) just released their fall line. The samples and counter samples came in very nice and the quality was very good. This week we got our shipment in and one item that is slated to be a hot item this season (it's also the catalog cover piece) came in messy and broken. All 100 dozen has to be sent back to China and we have to wait another month while they fix their quality. In the meantime we have angry customers who already purchased the item and have to wait for it. Another item was shipped early (usually everything comes a month before we release it) and the quality was so poor that they had to fix every piece. It's sad but this is the risk companies take when dealing with China.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Your orders came in? You went shopping at YC? LOL!! telll !!!


I went to the South Deerfield flagship today! I used the $20 off $45 twice and got the Pet Cemetery, Frank and Bride, along with the infamous Witch's Boots!  I am so excited!  Their Halloween section was amazing, it was decorated so well! I will get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

redsea said:


> Hi guys! I have been away all day! For good reason.....take a guess!


Has to be something to do with YC, me thinks! Witch boots? Pet cemetery?


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I went to the South Deerfield flagship today! I used the $20 off $45 twice and got the Pet Cemetery, Frank and Bride, along with the infamous Witch's Boots!  I am so excited!  Their Halloween section was amazing, it was decorated so well! I will get pics up tomorrow.


OHH HOW FUNNNNN!! I am excited to see the pictures!!! I bet it was like heaven on earth! LOL.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ooh I was right on! lol I'm excited to see the pictures!!


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch said:


> Has to be something to do with YC, me thinks! Witch boots? Pet cemetery?


Yes and yes!


----------



## happythenjaded

Someone snatched that trio up quick for $49.95 ... LOL. Hope it was one of you guys/gals!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Someone snatched that trio up quick for $49.95 ... LOL. Hope it was one of you guys/gals!


I'm shocked how much it went up in one year. I think I spend $24.99 on mine last year.


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Just got home from work and got caught up on all the goings-on with my boney peeps, and some observations:
> 
> 1. While I certainly agree with Myerman regarding the poor quality (once again) of this years pieces, the flocking is much improved. Picked up the 4-headed dude today and the flocking on that taper holder/candleabra is flocking masterful compared to years past.
> 
> 2. I agree with others regarding this years cat (Bone Tired). I had no intention on getting it Saturday until I saw how sizable it was...and then the face on the pumpkin sealed the deal for me. It was the last piece I grabbed (until today, that is - sigh - more below) and I'm glad I did! It grows on me more and more. Much better than the original cat - in my opinion - and the glass votive holder inside was certainly a pleasant surprise. I know YC does this with other pieces, but I don't think I ever saw a boney V/H with a glass votive holder inside. Again, very nice.
> 
> 3. I am so discouraged by the already breaking news (no pun intended) of people getting flocked up boneys in their delivery/online hauls. I, too, am terrified that my cemetery will arrive in bad shape. Rt now there is no way to replace it if it does come broken (I would never pay those ridiculous vulture prices on eBay) . I knew this online exclusive crap would be trouble. Especially with the PC, there is so much going on, it'll be a small miracle if we get ours in good condition.
> 
> 4. I can understand the PC being an online exclusive (not really, but whatever) - it is or at least looks to be a special piece. I suppose the bus, as well (we shall see). But why in the name of Sean M. was WTD "exclusive"! Unless that piece is huge (anyone?), there is no reason it shouldn't have been in stores. In fact, given the price, I'm sure it's not big at all. For me, it was just a filler to get the bus over 45 for the 20 off 45. That said, I'm sure I'll enjoy it just the same - it is a boney after all - unless it comes flocked up with stained bat sheets (please, no!)
> 
> 5. Shout out to Happy: Am I really doing a numbered list right now?!
> 
> 
> So anyway - today was quite the day for coupons! Whew!! I arrived at work (I work in the Financial District of Downtown Boston) to find a 10 off 25 and a 20 off 45 in my inbox! Pair that with the 15 off 35 I got here from Pumpkin Muffin last night, and I was a ticking time bomb. I mean, man! - Those coupons literally were burning a hole in my pocket all day. So come lunch time, I went outside into the lovely heat and humidity and took a leisurely stroll down to historic Faneuil Hall. The YC in Boston's Quincy Marketplace/Faneuil Hall is just so quaint. It's just so dangerous being so close to work...but it love it! So armed with my coupons, I purchased the 4-headed guy, the graves dug jar holder, and the dog - all pieces I told myself I didn't like or want...ya right. And to top it all off, I just had to grab the big urn-style Scenterpiece thingy with an Apple Pumpkin melt cup! Was dying to try this new contraption...and it just looks great with the boneys! Used 3 coupons in one transaction, saved 50 and spent 60! O boy, I'm in full Fall fever now and it's not even September... Anyhow, here's my haul:
> 
> View attachment 206806


Fantastic post, ninababy! You made out well, especially with all of your coupons! God choices too, I love those pieces, and I also am dying to get a Scenterpiece! I really want to see the Pumpkin ones!  I saw Wake the Dead at the flagship today and expected it to be smaller than it was. It was not as small as I expected, I was surprised!  Awesome day, overall!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> OHH HOW FUNNNNN!! I am excited to see the pictures!!! I bet it was like heaven on earth! LOL.


It really was! I spent forever in the Halloween section, it was decorated wonderfully! Ghosts, colored lights....


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> It really was! I spent forever in the Halloween section, it was decorated wonderfully! Ghosts, colored lights....


I have a feeling within the next few weeks I will own everything that I still want. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> It really was! I spent forever in the Halloween section, it was decorated wonderfully! Ghosts, colored lights....


Way to rub it in our faces redsea.........hehe!!! Thanks for taking pictures!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm shocked how much it went up in one year. I think I spend $24.99 on mine last year.


Yeah, and we hardly see them pop up too!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Way to rub it in our faces redsea.........hehe!!! Thanks for taking pictures!!


I got video too! Don't worry, I took care of you guys!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I got video too! Don't worry, I took care of you guys!


Ohhhh you were NOT playing around!!! LOL!! SOOOO EXCITED!!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Ohhhh you were NOT playing around!!! LOL!! SOOOO EXCITED!!


I was thinking I should have brought a lawn chair to sit in the Halloween section; that would look normal, right? LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I was thinking I should have brought a lawn chair to sit in the Halloween section; that would look normal, right? LOL.


To us, YES! To everyone else? Questionable. 

A lawn chair? How about a THRONE! lol!!!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> To us, YES! To everyone else? Questionable.
> 
> A lawn chair? How about a THRONE! lol!!!


That would be fun! It was funny, while I was looking around and picking pieces with the best quality, a large group of kids came in! I hurried up and grabbed my favorite quality pieces just in case there was any breakage. A bolt into action! Another thing I noticed is that the customers there didn't care for Witches' Brew. In the time I was there jars were dropped by two different people! Oops! LOL


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I have a feeling within the next few weeks I will own everything that I still want. LOL


I know, that may very well happen with me too. Thank you YC for all these coupons!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> That would be fun! It was funny, while I was looking around and picking pieces with the best quality, a large group of kids came in! I hurried up and grabbed my favorite quality pieces just in case there was any breakage. A bolt into action! Another thing I noticed is that the customers there didn't care for Witches' Brew. In the time I was there jars were dropped by two different people! Oops! LOL


My friend dropped a jar at the outlet store last month. He picked it up by the lid.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> That would be fun! It was funny, while I was looking around and picking pieces with the best quality, a large group of kids came in! I hurried up and grabbed my favorite quality pieces just in case there was any breakage. A bolt into action! Another thing I noticed is that the customers there didn't care for Witches' Brew. In the time I was there jars were dropped by two different people! Oops! LOL


Lol! SAVE THE BONEYS! haha! 

I love Witches Brew.....just in moderation LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Is it Friday yet? I need my Boneysssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I know, that may very well happen with me too. Thank you YC for all these coupons!


See, those coupons make me buy more. If Yankee Candle wasn't so greedy the last few weeks I believe sales would have been better during the preview party.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Lol! SAVE THE BONEYS! haha!
> 
> I love Witches Brew.....just in moderation LOL!


That is so true! I had spent a while deciding which ones I liked the most, and all I could think of was possible damage! Earlier in the day a child did drop the top of the new witch tart burner. I know it was an accident though, he was just curious! Luckily, the floor in this section was carpet!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Is it Friday yet? I need my Boneysssssssssssssssss!!



That's when my are scheduled to be delivered. Can't wait to see this masterpiece of a bus.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> See, those coupons make me buy more. If Yankee Candle wasn't so greedy the last few weeks I believe sales would have been better during the preview party.


I am going to complete the Boney collection and then work on a few Spellbound pieces (no boots...) lololol. mwahaha.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> My friend dropped a jar at the outlet store last month. He picked it up by the lid.


Oh no! I think it happens frequently though, no need for him to worry.  I asked an employee once how frequently it happened and she said fairly often.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That's when my are scheduled to be delivered. Can't wait to see this masterpiece of a bus.


You will get yours before mine........ I just know it..... and I will be envious. 

That slopppppaaaaaayyyyy bus LOL. We will need to compare slop.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Is it Friday yet? I need my Boneysssssssssssssssss!!


It is the middd of the Week! Wednesday has arrived! (insert picture of Dawn of the Dead, get it? LOL)


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol! SAVE THE BONEYS! haha!
> 
> I love Witches Brew.....just in moderation LOL!


I don't do witches brew but I still have your tarts here happy.


----------



## redsea

Right now it looks like two of my three online orders should be here Saturday, I am not sure yet of the third.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> It is the middd of the Week! Wednesday has arrived! (insert picture of Dawn of the Dead, get it? LOL)


I am like so worried (as always when Boneys are traveling home hehehee) that some will arrive broken. I've never had that issue before but....ya never know! eeek!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You will get yours before mine........ I just know it..... and I will be envious.
> 
> That slopppppaaaaaayyyyy bus LOL. We will need to compare slop.


 compare slop LOLOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I don't do witches brew but I still have your tarts here happy.


And I have a bunch of tarts for you too!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I am like so worried (as always when Boneys are traveling home hehehee) that some will arrive broken. I've never had that issue before but....ya never know! eeek!


After last year with the bride and groom sliding all the way to my house I feel the same way.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Right now it looks like two of my three online orders should be here Saturday, I am not sure yet of the third.


Antsy toooo ?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> compare slop LOLOL


*faints* lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> After last year with the bride and groom sliding all the way to my house I feel the same way.


Oh that was a tragic experience for you LOL. NEVA AGAIN!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I hope everyone else's bus looks a lot better than mine! I'm already thinking about which Boneys can replace that bus. I think Dying to See You is growing on me, as well as the one with 4 heads. Or I really liked the tree with the bats... So many choices, all so much better than Sharpie faces.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh that was a tragic experience for you LOL. NEVA AGAIN!


It took four tries.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I am like so worried (as always when Boneys are traveling home hehehee) that some will arrive broken. I've never had that issue before but....ya never know! eeek!


I am a litte nervous too, I am sure they will be okay!  If not, CS seems to be pretty good about replacements.


----------



## weenbaby

I didn't read all the posts I missed...

For the center pieces, just save one if the cups and use it later. Or find maybe a small glass dish? If you throw the dish in the freezer for a few minutes the wax will pop right out...

Or did Yankee make it where the little containers are impossible to reuse?


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi guys. Came home to 3 boxes on my porch yesterday, was so excited! ...and then I opened them. Yep, pet cemetery was broken. The sign over the gate had completely snapped off. I'm going to call YC today to see what can be done. I'd really like to get a replacement if stock becomes available. Also got the school bus which will be going back as well. The paint is really bad on that piece and two of the lights are coming out. There is also a short in the lights, so if they're touched they don't stay on. I'm so sad about this because pet cemetery was absolutely beautiful and would have been my favorite piece.  Keep your fingers crossed that I can manage to switch that out for a new one. Hope you guys have better luck when your shipments come in. I took a video of it and will post here if I can figure out how to load a video.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Hi guys. Came home to 3 boxes on my porch yesterday, was so excited! ...and then I opened them. Yep, pet cemetery was broken. The sign over the gate had completely snapped off. I'm going to call YC today to see what can be done. I'd really like to get a replacement if stock becomes available. Also got the school bus which will be going back as well. The paint is really bad on that piece and two of the lights are coming out. There is also a short in the lights, so if they're touched they don't stay on. I'm so sad about this because pet cemetery was absolutely beautiful and would have been my favorite piece.  Keep your fingers crossed that I can manage to switch that out for a new one. Hope you guys have better look when your shipments come in. I took a video of it and will post here if I can figure out how to load a video.


So sorry spooky wolf  all these horror stories are making me more and more nervous about my boneys. They still have 4 more days of travel  I hope CS is able to work something out for you!


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's a pic of my pet cemetery. Forgive the bad lighting, this was late last night. I'm so heartbroken!  
View attachment 206899


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> To us, YES! To everyone else? Questionable.
> 
> A lawn chair? How about a THRONE! lol!!!


Great idea, Happy! It could be like the one in Game of Thrones, but made from all things Boney. Or Boney steel? Could look really cool, right?


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, that's so sad. I was so hoping the quality would be better this year. Disappointed. Maybe it will be better next year... 

Try posting your picture again...all that's showing is "Attachment 206899". Clicking on it doesn't work either.

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Great idea, Happy! It could be like the one in Game of Thrones, but covered with all things Boney. Could look really cool, right?


And, speaking of which, based on the comments I have been catching up on, we could call this Game of Bones. Ugh, YC, why do you do us this way!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Checked all of my tracking numbers, and everything is moving along nicely. All should be here by Friday, but no later than Saturday. PC is slated to be delivered today, and I may even get some more Boneys tomorrow. 

Spookywolf, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your PC.  That is horribly disappointing, on such a prized piece. I believe the same part you say snapped off, Bbl has a problem with as well. For what that piece costs, these PC's should be PERFECT. *sigh*

Mine won't arrive until much later in the day, but I will let you guys know how it works out for me. I really am nervous about what I'm going to find, when I open the box.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Redsea, congrats on such a successful jaunt yesterday! I'm so glad that you got everything you wanted, and that you had the benefit of inspecting everything up close. I can't wait to see!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I hope everyone else's bus looks a lot better than mine! I'm already thinking about which Boneys can replace that bus. I think Dying to See You is growing on me, as well as the one with 4 heads. Or I really liked the tree with the bats... So many choices, all so much better than Sharpie faces.


Mine should be here by Friday. I will let you know! But, I won't hesitate to exchange it if it looks as bad as yours. It truly was one of the worst Boney pieces I think I have ever seen! 

Wait. Maybe you should keep it. The quality is so bad, it just might be uber rare. You might be able to fetch a mint for that on eBay, for being a factory mistake! 

And, if it isn't, and this is the quality of the lot of them, I better get to looking for my lube before Friday.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Checking out this movie everyone keeps talking about. Trick r Treat. Anna Paquin...really lol


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Here's a pic of my pet cemetery. Forgive the bad lighting, this was late last night. I'm so heartbroken!
> View attachment 206899


So, so sorry Spookywolf, I know you were really looking forward to getting that cemetery. I hope YC will come through for you with a replacement. I don't expect my shipment until Friday or Saturday. But, unfortunately, I'm expecting some damage. Got an ornament from Hallmark yesterday and the box was smashed, thank goodness the ornament was okay. But I don't understand why delivery people have to smash everything. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a happy outcome for you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I still haven't seen Trick 'r Treat. Rogue is in it?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Checking out this movie everyone keeps talking about. Trick r Treat. Anna Paquin...really lol


Well, I guess she is more famous for True Blood now. I didn't know she was in it. I sure hope her character in this movie is less annoying, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I really hope everyone has a great day today, and I wish safe travel and delivery of all of your Boneys!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I guess she is more famous for True Blood now. I didn't know she was in it. I sure hope her character in this movie is less annoying, LOL.


Haha yes, Rogue/Sookie is in it. I'll let you know


----------



## witchyone

Aww, Spookywolf, that's awful! Hopefully YC will make it right.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

FYI, there are only 7 of the Boney fisherman, and 11 of the baby left in stock this morning. Since we don't know when YC will release more, if you have been thinking about getting them, now might be the time!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hi guys. Came home to 3 boxes on my porch yesterday, was so excited! ...and then I opened them. Yep, pet cemetery was broken. The sign over the gate had completely snapped off. I'm going to call YC today to see what can be done. I'd really like to get a replacement if stock becomes available. Also got the school bus which will be going back as well. The paint is really bad on that piece and two of the lights are coming out. There is also a short in the lights, so if they're touched they don't stay on. I'm so sad about this because pet cemetery was absolutely beautiful and would have been my favorite piece.  Keep your fingers crossed that I can manage to switch that out for a new one. Hope you guys have better luck when your shipments come in. I took a video of it and will post here if I can figure out how to load a video.



Oh noooooo I am so sorry Spooky  eeek


----------



## happythenjaded

One of the seven packages changed est. delivery date from Friday to Thursday...... guess thats better than nothing? LOL! I havent taken the time to check which one it is though! 

Have a great day all !! Hope deliveries are made today for some!!! *dont forget to post pictures!*


----------



## witchyone

My packages have arrived in my state and are on their way to my post office! Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll come today.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I just checked mine, and not one of them has made it out of Ohio yet


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Hi guys. Came home to 3 boxes on my porch yesterday, was so excited! ...and then I opened them. Yep, pet cemetery was broken. The sign over the gate had completely snapped off. I'm going to call YC today to see what can be done. I'd really like to get a replacement if stock becomes available. Also got the school bus which will be going back as well. The paint is really bad on that piece and two of the lights are coming out. There is also a short in the lights, so if they're touched they don't stay on. I'm so sad about this because pet cemetery was absolutely beautiful and would have been my favorite piece.  Keep your fingers crossed that I can manage to switch that out for a new one. Hope you guys have better luck when your shipments come in. I took a video of it and will post here if I can figure out how to load a video.


Aw, I sorry about that, Spookywolf.  I really hope customer service takes care of you. Right now it looks like two of my orders will be here Saturday and one on Monday. Yankee Candle orders oddly seem to come a day earlier than predicted for some reason in my case. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 

To upload a video, I would just upload it to YouTube and then post the link here.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, congrats on such a successful jaunt yesterday! I'm so glad that you got everything you wanted, and that you had the benefit of inspecting everything up close. I can't wait to see!


Thanks! I will post my video with all my pictures and vid clip soon.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I really hope everyone has a great day today, and I wish safe travel and delivery of all of your Boneys!


Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! You have a great day too! I can't wait to hear some Boney stories for those that have them coming today!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> One of the seven packages changed est. delivery date from Friday to Thursday...... guess thats better than nothing? LOL! I havent taken the time to check which one it is though!
> 
> Have a great day all !! Hope deliveries are made today for some!!! *dont forget to post pictures!*


I second that, yay for pictures! I am finishing up the editing of my slideshow/video clips, so I will post that soon.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Great idea, Happy! It could be like the one in Game of Thrones, but made from all things Boney. Or Boney steel? Could look really cool, right?


I actually had a Halloween Throne a few years ago. My friend let me borrow it for my Halloween party back in 2010. I didn't end up having a party that year but my friend let me keep it. I moved a year later and sadly didn't have room to store it so I had my friend pick up to and take it back.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I actually had a Halloween Throne a few years ago. My friend let me borrow it for my Halloween party back in 2010. I didn't end up having a party that year but my friend let me keep it. I moved a year later and sadly didn't have room to store it so I had my friend pick up to and take it back.


I take it, that is was the Boneys and Funkos, or the throne. We know what won out!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> Here's a pic of my pet cemetery. Forgive the bad lighting, this was late last night. I'm so heartbroken!
> View attachment 206899


Im so sorry to hear about your pieces. Wow YC really needs to step it up. Constant disappointment with online orders.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> Im so sorry to hear about your pieces. Wow YC really needs to step it up. Constant disappointment with online orders.


I tried to call the Williamsburg flagship store today, and can't seem to reach a live person. There is a directory. Maybe I am selecting the wrong number on the menu...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There are no PC's left at Deerfield, MA.  More stock will be arriving in September.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Im so sorry to hear about your pieces. Wow YC really needs to step it up. Constant disappointment with online orders.


I hate to say it but I'm glad I didn't order the Pet Cemetery piece now. I can imagine that piece being as fragile as Spookytown pieces. I'm already concerned about the bus and how it will look when it comes in.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There are no PC's left at Deerfield, MA.  More stock will be arriving in September.


I am shocked that for $60 this piece has sold out. I can only imagine the wheels turning at upper management and a big price increase next year. They know that we will pay any price for these things.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> I hate to say it but I'm glad I didn't order the Pet Cemetery piece now. I can imagine that piece being as fragile as Spookytown pieces. I'm already concerned about the bus and how it will look when it comes in.


I hope your bus is better than mine and Candycornwitches. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I hope your bus is better than mine and Candycornwitches. Fingers crossed for you.


This is one piece I am expecting the worst. The pictures posted do nothing for me. I am not a fan of the 6 year old sharpie writing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just got off the phone with Williamsburg, VA. They sold out of the PC burners on Monday.  They won't even confirm when they will be back in stock, as the final word has not come down from corporate yet. 

I realize that this is frustrating for everyone, but more of these will be coming back in. We will keep an eye out for each other; it will all work out in the end.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just got off the phone with Williamsburg. They sold out on Monday.  They won't even confirm when the PC burners will be back in stock, as the final word has not come down from corporate yet.
> 
> I realize that this is frustrating for everyone, but more of these will be coming back in. We will keep an eye out for each other; it will all work out in the end.


I am guessing with so many of these coming broke they figure whatever stock they will be getting will have to be kept for replacements. They rather have the money over refunding everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I am guessing with so many of these coming broke they figure whatever stock they will be getting will have to be kept for replacements. They rather have the money over refunding everyone.


I was thinking the same thing. It makes sense, but if these had been produced/packaged better to begin with, then this entire fiasco wouldn't be happening right now.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There are no PC's left at Deerfield, MA.  More stock will be arriving in September.


None since monday at williamsburg


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I wish I had better news guys. I tried.  I'm sure after they started selling on eBay for double the price, locals grabbed a lot of them up too. This is why collectors need to be strong, and not crack when these preview pieces sell out like this. It only fuels the fire, and now, true collectors can't even get their broken pieces replaced.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It makes sense, but if these had been produced/packaged better to begin with, then this entire fiasco wouldn't be happening right now.


That goes back to the point I made yesterday. No matter how great the samples were one these get mass produced, it becomes a mess. I have seen it happen.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That goes back to the point I made yesterday. No matter how great the samples were one these get mass produced, it becomes a mess. I have seen it happen.


Well, it is China. Let's just hope the paint doesn't have lead in it.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wish I had better news guys. I tried.  I'm sure after they started selling on eBay for double the price, locals grabbed a lot of them up too. This is why collectors need to be strong, and not crack when these preview pieces sell out like this. It only fuels the fire, and now, true collectors can't even get their broken pieces replaced.


The only thing that may teach the vultures a lessen is that their shipments may arrive broken once it reaches their buyer. Then they are stuck refunding their buyer and possibly losing the product in the end. I wonder how many sellers actually open these and inspect them before they ship them out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The only thing that may teach the vultures a lessen is that their shipments may arrive broken once it reaches their buyer. Then they are stuck refunding their buyer and possibly losing the product in the end. I wonder how many sellers actually open these and inspect them before they ship them out.


It helps, though, if you have original packaging. That Styrofoam is pretty good stuff. It's the nature of that sign on the PC. It's an accident waiting to happen. 

All of this reminds me of a wizard figurine I was trying to give as a gift many years ago. I always take these out of the package in store, and for some reason, the way that they packaged them, popped off the wizard's hand that was holding the orb. I don't know how many I opened, but I finally found one that was good!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

That's so disheartening to hear about broken PCs and bad paint jobs on the GB. I'm pretty sure I'm going to take it back and exchange it for the bat tree and another Boney. I don't have any with lights and so I may get Dying to See You.

I asked my dad if I should take it back bc the faces on the bus look like crap and he says the whole thing looks like crap lol. I guess that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> That's so disheartening to hear about broken PCs and bad paint jobs on the GB. I'm pretty sure I'm going to take it back and exchange it for the bat tree and another Boney. I don't have any with lights and so I may get Dying to See You.
> 
> I asked my dad if I should take it back bc the faces on the bus look like crap and he says the whole thing looks like crap lol. I guess that pretty much sums it up.


Now I really wish I passed on it. It no longer reminds me of Trick or Treat. LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I got all my pieces in the mail this morning. I honestly have no complaints, but this is my first year collecting so I really have nothing to compare them to. I love them all so much, the witch boots are a must have because they are really beautiful and unique. I'm so sorry everyone seems to have gotten sloppy or broken boneys. Unfortunately once companies start rushing and declining in quality they rarely come back to their original quality.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

EA, your displays look amazing!! They really put me in the Halloween spirit.  I can't wait to start decorating!

I'm really bummed the bus looks so bad, especially since there were still people who wanted it when it was sold out. It just looks so bad I don't think I can keep it. It's a big orange eye sore.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

EA, beginners luck has definitely worked out for you! Your pieces are all in all AMAZING! Congrats on the wonderful finds, and I LOVE that cast iron cauldron!


----------



## redsea

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 206908
> View attachment 206909
> 
> View attachment 206910
> View attachment 206911
> 
> View attachment 206912
> View attachment 206913
> 
> 
> I got all my pieces in the mail this morning. I honestly have no complaints, but this is my first year collecting so I really have nothing to compare them to. I love them all so much, the witch boots are a must have because they are really beautiful and unique. I'm so sorry everyone seems to have gotten sloppy or broken boneys. Unfortunately once companies start rushing and declining in quality they rarely come back to their original quality.


Nice! I love the pictures!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

CandyCornWitch said:


> EA, your displays look amazing!! They really put me in the Halloween spirit.  I can't wait to start decorating!
> 
> I'm really bummed the bus looks so bad, especially since there were still people who wanted it when it was sold out. It just looks so bad I don't think I can keep it. It's a big orange eye sore.


 Thank you honey! And I'm not very picky at all on the boneys like I said, but even I was disgusted with the bus. If a novice like me who isn't picky doesn't like it, that really says something about the quality.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> EA, beginners luck has definitely lucked out for you! Your pieces are all in all AMAZING! Congrats on the wonderful finds, and I LOVE that cast iron cauldron!


Thanks Muffin doll! I really am developing a hard obsession over here. And thanks I just got that cauldron at a ren fair. It looks cute next to the boots!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

redsea said:


> Nice! I love the pictures!


Thanks red!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

EA, what's the candle in your pictures that has a black cat on it? It looks really cute!

I feel like I should go to Home Goods today to see if the Halloween stuff is out yet or the Yankee Halloween candles.


----------



## Reek Reek

I finally broke down and joined the group here after following your shenanigans for too long. My boney orders are scheduled for Friday, but fingers crossed they come early (and intact!)


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> EA, what's the candle in your pictures that has a black cat on it? It looks really cute!
> 
> I feel like I should go to Home Goods today to see if the Halloween stuff is out yet or the Yankee Halloween candles.


My Home Goods has Yankee Candle Pumpkin Patch in.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Welcome Reek Reek. Hoping your packages arrive in good shape!


----------



## myerman82

Reek Reek said:


> I finally broke down and joined the group here after following your shenanigans for too long. My boney orders are scheduled for Friday, but fingers crossed they come early (and intact!)


Welcome  My order is due Friday too. It's one state over and have already be sent to the post office. Maybe tomorrow????


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Welcome Reek Reek! Glad you decided to join in on our shenanigans!  I hope your Boneys come in on time and look good!

Love your name and avatar btw!

Thanks, myerman! I hope my Home Goods is starting to roll out the goods!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

CandyCornWitch said:


> EA, what's the candle in your pictures that has a black cat on it? It looks really cute!
> 
> I feel like I should go to Home Goods today to see if the Halloween stuff is out yet or the Yankee Halloween candles.


 That's purrr-chouli. It's a different packaging of witches brew! I got it at Ross last year I think!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Reek Reek said:


> I finally broke down and joined the group here after following your shenanigans for too long. My boney orders are scheduled for Friday, but fingers crossed they come early (and intact!)


Welcome, Reek Reek! I see we have a Boney AND GOT lover up in da' house! Lovin' it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> That's purrr-chouli. It's a different packaging of witches brew! I got it at Ross last year I think!


OMG! That's the name? Adorbs! <3


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! That's the name? Adorbs! <3


Yes isn't it cute? I freakin love getting different yankee halloween candles at discount stores for ten bucks!


----------



## Madjoodie

Have only been able to skim the latest posts, and am so sad for SW and others with damaged items. 

I just found several packages on my porch....weren't supposed to get here until tomorrow per the latest FedEx update. Am so scared to open up the Boneys (the bus and PC are in there). Another box is Spookytown stuff. Never thought I'd be less worried about that (pieces on those buildings fall off if I just look the wrong way at them). 

So nervous, I think I need a drink or Xanax from whoever was offering. Fingers crossed....wish me luck for some halfway decent Boneys!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Have only been able to skim the latest posts, and am so sad for SW and others with damaged items.
> 
> I just found several packages on my porch....weren't supposed to get here until tomorrow per the latest FedEx update. Am so scared to open up the Boneys (the bus and PC are in there). Another box is Spookytown stuff. Never thought I'd be less worried about that (pieces on those buildings fall off if I just look the wrong way at them).
> 
> So nervous, I think I need a drink or Xanax from whoever was offering. Fingers crossed....wish me luck for some halfway decent Boneys!


Open em'! Open em'! We wanna seeeeeeee! 

And, it was me who offered the Xanax, LOL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Good luck, madjoodie! I will be keeping my fingers crossed about your PC and GB! Post pictures if you can!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think I'm actually going to email YC corporate pictures of my ghoul bus and let them know my disappointment about the quality of that piece. I think anyone would look at those pictures and think, Eww, why would I spend $40 on that?


----------



## happythenjaded

I keep tracking my packages like a crazy person hahahaha !


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I keep tracking my packages like a crazy person hahahaha !


I tracked mine earlier. How did it get from Ohio to Wisconsin.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I tracked mine earlier. How did it get from Ohio to Wisconsin.


They just like torturing us haha


----------



## redsea

Reek Reek said:


> I finally broke down and joined the group here after following your shenanigans for too long. My boney orders are scheduled for Friday, but fingers crossed they come early (and intact!)


Welcome to our fun little group!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Welcome to our fun little group!


Welcomeeeeeeeeee indeed!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Welcome to our fun little group!


Fun? Who said we have fun here?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Fun? Who said we have fun here?


I just yell at everyone. Fun for me. Teehee


----------



## Madjoodie

So here's the quick word on my unexpectedly early order:

1) Dawn: love it, esp. the wire leash. Couldn't have picked a better quality piece myself! Restores my faith in Boney quality, until....

2) Football guy: I think I could have painted it better, and I can't even draw a stick person (no art genes here).

3) Boney & Clyde: Forgot who recently posted pics, but mine was nowhere as good. The bullet holes look more like a shoddy finish job, if you don't know what they are supposed to be. Will be looking for a potential replacement here.

4) Ghoul Bus: Well on the positive side, at least it arrived in one piece and with the lights working. Paint quality was really bad in spots. A hot glue mess, most of which I easily removed. At least one light glued in at a weird angle, but not any different than my sub I guess. And what is with that license plate....looks like chicken scratch added on with a ballpoint pen. And kids' eyes made of sharpie circles, enough said. Nonetheless, still plan on keeping this, but may have thought twice if I had seen it first in the store. 

5) PC: Saving the best for last. Are you sitting down? Mine actually arrived in one piece!!! Although the piece in the back that you hang the tart warmer thing from is pretty wobbly, I see some glue in its future perhaps (mine seems to be swimming in it already though). This is by far the best detailed piece of the year, and no regrets buying it (aside from the hefty damage to my wallet)!

Will try to post some pics later tonight. In the meantime, hope some of you can breathe a little easier with a PC success story. And sorry again to those who haven't been as lucky.


----------



## redsea

We have lots of fun here!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> So here's the quick word on my unexpectedly early order:
> 
> 1) Dawn: love it, esp. the wire leash. Couldn't have picked a better quality piece myself! Restores my faith in Boney quality, until....
> 
> 2) Football guy: I think I could have painted it better, and I can't even draw a stick person (no art genes here).
> 
> 3) Boney & Clyde: Forgot who recently posted pics, but mine was nowhere as good. The bullet holes look more like a shoddy finish job, if you don't know what they are supposed to be. Will be looking for a potential replacement here.
> 
> 4) Ghoul Bus: Well on the positive side, at least it arrived in one piece and with the lights working. Paint quality was really bad in spots. A hot glue mess, most of which I easily removed. At least one light glued in at a weird angle, but not any different than my sub I guess. And what is with that license plate....looks like chicken scratch added on with a ballpoint pen. And kids' eyes made of sharpie circles, enough said. Nonetheless, still plan on keeping this, but may have thought twice if I had seen it first in the store.
> 
> 5) PC: Saving the best for last. Are you sitting down? Mine actually arrived in one piece!!! Although the piece in the back that you hang the tart warmer thing from is pretty wobbly, I see some glue in its future perhaps (mine seems to be swimming in it already though). This is by far the best detailed piece of the year, and no regrets buying it (aside from the hefty damage to my wallet)!
> 
> Will try to post some pics later tonight. In the meantime, hope some of you can breathe a little easier with a PC success story. And sorry again to those who haven't been as lucky.


Yayyyy happy you got em! Can't wait to see the pictures !!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> We have lots of fun here!


Tonsssss O' fun!


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> So here's the quick word on my unexpectedly early order:
> 
> 1) Dawn: love it, esp. the wire leash. Couldn't have picked a better quality piece myself! Restores my faith in Boney quality, until....
> 
> 2) Football guy: I think I could have painted it better, and I can't even draw a stick person (no art genes here).
> 
> 3) Boney & Clyde: Forgot who recently posted pics, but mine was nowhere as good. The bullet holes look more like a shoddy finish job, if you don't know what they are supposed to be. Will be looking for a potential replacement here.
> 
> 4) Ghoul Bus: Well on the positive side, at least it arrived in one piece and with the lights working. Paint quality was really bad in spots. A hot glue mess, most of which I easily removed. At least one light glued in at a weird angle, but not any different than my sub I guess. And what is with that license plate....looks like chicken scratch added on with a ballpoint pen. And kids' eyes made of sharpie circles, enough said. Nonetheless, still plan on keeping this, but may have thought twice if I had seen it first in the store.
> 
> 5) PC: Saving the best for last. Are you sitting down? Mine actually arrived in one piece!!! Although the piece in the back that you hang the tart warmer thing from is pretty wobbly, I see some glue in its future perhaps (mine seems to be swimming in it already though). This is by far the best detailed piece of the year, and no regrets buying it (aside from the hefty damage to my wallet)!
> 
> Will try to post some pics later tonight. In the meantime, hope some of you can breathe a little easier with a PC success story. And sorry again to those who haven't been as lucky.


I am glad your PC is okay!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I am glad your PC is okay!


I hope my PC is okay.... I hope they're allllll okay! *bites nails* so anxious!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I hope my PC is okay.... I hope they're allllll okay! *bites nails* so anxious!


I am sure it will be fine! I want it to come today so we can see all of the Boney Bunch goodness!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> i just yell at everyone. Fun for me. Teehee


don't yell at me!!!!!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Hi boneheads!
Had to take my buns to the doctor. He has some kind of virus similar to hand foot mouth. Its been going around here. The doc thinks it'll go away in a few days and he probably won't get the rash. He's a miserable fellow though. 
Working my boring job later so I will be around!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

weenbaby said:


> Hi boneheads!
> Had to take my buns to the doctor. He has some kind of virus similar to hand foot mouth. Its been going around here. The doc thinks it'll go away in a few days and he probably won't get the rash. He's a miserable fellow though.
> Working my boring job later so I will be around!


Sorry to hear that. Hand mouth is so common but definitely a pain for kiddos.


----------



## Kriscourter

so mad... been watching a certain item on ebay, cough cough pumpklin muffin..... so been on for a week at a certain price and was that price last night 20 hours before ending.. now all of a sudden its 2.00 dollars more with 4 hours left and there are 0 bids.... i know only 2 but for real can people change starting price right before it ends cause see no bids yet so trying to get more out of it ..... sorry for rant but thought was a deal and now so so when calculate it all


----------



## weenbaby

I hate eBay. Lol.


----------



## chloerlz

Got my boneys today, hubby sent pictures to me while I was at work because I was so obsessed to see them lol!

Cemetery came in one piece! From what I could tell it looked good. Can't wait to see in person. Wake the dead looked fine as well. My bonie and clyde I wasn't 100% happy about it and I don't know if it's me being super picky. I loved the front of the car the best when I saw pics online, but mine just looks like it has globs of paint or glue and doesn't look detailed. Let me post a pic to see what you guys think.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> so mad... been watching a certain item on ebay, cough cough pumpklin muffin..... so been on for a week at a certain price and was that price last night 20 hours before ending.. now all of a sudden its 2.00 dollars more with 4 hours left and there are 0 bids.... i know only 2 but for real can people change starting price right before it ends cause see no bids yet so trying to get more out of it ..... sorry for rant but thought was a deal and now so so when calculate it all


Um..why are you mentioning me in this???  LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> so mad... been watching a certain item on ebay, cough cough pumpklin muffin..... so been on for a week at a certain price and was that price last night 20 hours before ending.. now all of a sudden its 2.00 dollars more with 4 hours left and there are 0 bids.... i know only 2 but for real can people change starting price right before it ends cause see no bids yet so trying to get more out of it ..... sorry for rant but thought was a deal and now so so when calculate it all


I do know from selling on eBay that you can make changes to a listing up until 12 hours before it ends.


----------



## redsea

chloerlz said:


> Got my boneys today, hubby sent pictures to me while I was at work because I was so obsessed to see them lol!
> 
> Cemetery came in one piece! From what I could tell it looked good. Can't wait to see in person. Wake the dead looked fine as well. My bonie and clyde I wasn't 100% happy about it and I don't know if it's me being super picky. I loved the front of the car the best when I saw pics online, but mine just looks like it has globs of paint or glue and doesn't look detailed. Let me post a pic to see what you guys think.


I am glad that your order came!  And I am super happy that the Pet Cemetery came okay, along with Wake the Dead!  Maybe Boney and Clyde will look better in person?


----------



## chloerlz

Am I being too picky? I feel like I've seen better ones.


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> I hope my PC is okay.... I hope they're allllll okay! *bites nails* so anxious!


Ditto here for the rest of you waiting.  Fingers crossed!

Having now received the PC, I totally get how some of the breaks are happening. Esp. for the black piece the "butner" hangs from. I can easily see mine breaking off down the road. But I only use electric warmers, and I actually kind of like the piece better without the burner piece hanging there. So no biggie for me, other than thinking this should be sturdier given its higher price point.

Okay, really wishing I hadn't just vacuumed yesterday. Looks like it snowed all over my floor...evil white styrofoam pieces laughing at me! Offset nicely by the green packing peanuts from my Spookytown order. Come to think of it, YC could take some packing pointers from eHobby. I think that box could have fallen down a flight of stairs and everything inside would have been fine.


----------



## Kriscourter

haha cause you so happened to mention.. and its right in my state so shipping is only 8 and ordered from person before and it came in one piece.... i dunno.... really really want but dunno if should just because of that and stick it to the man hahaha


----------



## chloerlz

redsea said:


> I am glad that your order came!  And I am super happy that the Pet Cemetery came okay, along with Wake the Dead!  Maybe Boney and Clyde will look better in person?


Thanks redsea. You might be right, maybe it'll look better in person. I should have never compared it to other pictures lol!


----------



## Kriscourter

i think looks fine... heard a lot of people dont like paint job on boney and clyde so wonder if was on purpose?? mine has tons of dimples and all of the ones i saw did too... so kinda think as someone said they are suppose to be bullet holes.... yours looks nicer than mine... face on my hood ornament not that great


----------



## Madjoodie

chloerlz said:


> Am I being too picky? I feel like I've seen better ones.


Hi Chloerlz,

You have a great hubby sending you pics. And so glad your PC made it safely too. You will just go nuts when you see it in person. 

As to B&C, I think mine looks similar to yours. And despite some of my smart a** comments about finishes, I have a pretty high tolerance for YC's beloved unique hand painted imperfections. But the quality of mine bugs me, esp. given some of the killer photos we've seen. So I at least don't think you are being too picky, and I will be seeing if my store has a better one to swap for. 

Enjoy your new arrivals after work...so much fun!


----------



## chloerlz

Thanks kriscourter and madjoodie. Maybe once I see the whole car in person everything will be fine with it. I need to stop comparing and just love the uniqueness (is that a word lol?) of it. I have to say, I do love buying in store better just so can pick the piece myself.


----------



## Reek Reek

CandyCornWitch said:


> EA, what's the candle in your pictures that has a black cat on it? It looks really cute!
> 
> I feel like I should go to Home Goods today to see if the Halloween stuff is out yet or the Yankee Halloween candles.


CandyCorn, my Home Goods today didn't have much in decor, but did have a full end cap in Yankee Halloween candles (including witches brew, blech)


----------



## Madjoodie

chloerlz said:


> Thanks kriscourter and madjoodie. Maybe once I see the whole car in person everything will be fine with it. I need to stop comparing and just love the uniqueness (is that a word lol?) of it. I have to say, I do love buying in store better just so can pick the piece myself.


Agreed about the store vs. online, although in my sleep deprived state on Saturday, even I made some iffy picks! So hard not to compare my online chosen B&C to that killer photo though. I figure no harm in looking for something I might like better, and otherwise, I will just enjoy the uniqueness of what I got!


----------



## Madjoodie

I so want to set up displays now. My family and friends are just rolling their eyes. Why don't folks get this?!?


----------



## chloerlz

Madjoodie said:


> Agreed about the store vs. online, although in my sleep deprived state on Saturday, even I made some iffy picks! So hard not to compare my online chosen B&C to that killer photo though. I figure no harm in looking for something I might like better, and otherwise, I will just enjoy the uniqueness of what I got!


Yes, I was so impressed with the quality with the pic that boneybunchlove posted on Facebook the bnc car, so i guess I just had high expectations! I think if I neveI saw it, maybe i wouldn't be so gosh darn picky!


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> I so want to set up displays now. My family and friends are just rolling their eyes. Why don't folks get this?!?


I wanted to wait until later September, but I just couldn't leave all my new Bonies packed away! So I brought out all of them!


----------



## chloerlz

Oh Madjoodie, I didn't make the greatest choices that morning either...we can definitely blame It on our boney hangover hehe!


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> I wanted to wait until later September, but I just couldn't leave all my new Bonies packed away! So I brought out all of them!


That's awesome, Redsea! I'm so jealous. I said I'd wait unit Labor Day, which seems like a lifetime from now, How many BB pieces do you have?


----------



## Hellno Kitty

My husband just told me that my pet cemetery has arrived! Don't know how I am going to make it through the rest of the day, I can not wait to see it!! My other orders are supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am glad I hand picked some of mine from the stores given some of the pictures. I wish everyone luck getting their goodies!!


----------



## sanura03

This will be my fifth year ordering Boneys online, and 3 of those years they had to travel all the way to Japan, and I've never received a broken Boney *knock on wood.* It sucks to hear about all the broken ones for people this year. This is not an encouraging trend! And from what I'm seeing the big "quality improvement" this year to justify the higher prices is just NOT there. As for the bus I was kind of on the fence about it anyway, so if it arrives looking like that I'll be taking it back to the store and trading it in for some of the other pieces I don't have!
The tracking on my packages haven't been updated since Monday, but still showing Saturday as delivery day.


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Madjoodie said:


> I so want to set up displays now. My family and friends are just rolling their eyes. Why don't folks get this?!?


All of my bonies are displayed in my spare bedroom right now. So they can have a meet and greet with the new bonies...LOL...I will put up my final display around the house Labor Day weekend.


----------



## sanura03

And I want to decorate RIGHT NOW. But all of the Halloween stuff is in the loft in our bedroom that's like 12 feet off the floor and I'm the clumsiest person evah, so it's really a two person operation. So it'll be waiting until my husband gets home next month.


----------



## Madjoodie

Hellno Kitty said:


> All of my bonies are displayed in my spare bedroom right now. So they can have a meet and greet with the new bonies...LOL...I will put up my final display around the house Labor Day weekend.


LOL, a Boney meet and greet.  Like a Boney cocktail party...I can only imagine the trouble DDG may get into if you bought that one! And yes, Labor Day seems perfectly reasonable for Halloween decorating, doesn't it?!? Unless you can get away with it sooner.


----------



## gloomycatt

Hi everyone. Just got my pc and happy to report that it's not broken. Did anyone notice who packed their shipments? I have a card tucked into the invoice that says packed with love by Ng. I did notice that Bonesy's leash is kinda awkward. Instead of being on the collar it's in front of his mouth lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay everyone. Here are the pictures of my Pet Cemetery, which came today. I uploaded them to Photobucket, figuring it would be easier to view them there:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...y/Boney Bunch 2014/Pet Cemetary?sort=9&page=1

The thing that annoys me the most is that the "P" bled into the black, over the orange background on the sign. Also, all of the metal parts have scratches on them. The post for hanging the dish is wobbly. I can tell that they just stuck it into the ceramic before they fired it. The area around the post is not glazed, proving this. 

I do love the animal graves surrounding the background, but I do not like how small the figures are in front. I am torn over whether to try for a better piece in September, keep this one, or return it. I really would rather have the 2012 Graveyard Bonesy Jar Holder, which is less detailed, but bigger.

On a positive note, the piece is not broken, the post can be secured firm as a brick, and the scratches on the metal can be touched up. If you receive this piece intact, there is a good chance that you will love it more than I do.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Am I being too picky? I feel like I've seen better ones.


Exchange it, unless you like the look of a melted skull as a hood ornament. The tag is great! It really is up to you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> haha cause you so happened to mention.. and its right in my state so shipping is only 8 and ordered from person before and it came in one piece.... i dunno.... really really want but dunno if should just because of that and stick it to the man hahaha


This happens with sellers all of the time on eBay. This piece is still the lowest price of its kind right now. You might not want to, but if you would like this in time to enjoy Halloween and fall, and not have to pay more for it, I would pay the extra $2, and get it anyway. 

Gotta love capitalism!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Omg! So excited....I got this in the mail today!!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Omg! So excited....I got this in the mail today!!
> View attachment 206935


I love it! Congratulations on your new piece!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> Hi everyone. Just got my pc and happy to report that it's not broken. Did anyone notice who packed their shipments? I have a card tucked into the invoice that says packed with love by Ng. I did notice that Bonesy's leash is kinda awkward. Instead of being on the collar it's in front of his mouth lol


My box was definitely not packed with love, LOL. The box was feakin' HUGE, with a small amount of butcher paper inside. Thank goodness for Styrofoam, because there was a tear in the first layer of the PC box. I hope this isn't a preview of things to come.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Also, got these pics from the preview party. Sorry for the blurriness. This was before the store opened and from behind the closed shop door. I didn't get a chance to take pics inside before the displays were desimated.


----------



## myerman82

I took my nephew to another Yankee candle store today. I like to hit up all the Yankee Candle stores in my area and see what they have left. This store was also sold out of Drop Dead Gorgeous. I did find a bride & groom that was actually the right color and not white. My nephew was sniffing candles and really enjoying them until he picked up Witches Brew. The only thing that came out of his mouth was Ewwwwwwww. LOL
When I got home my package was delivered. It was sliding all the way to my house. I hope everything inside is intact. I'm not as excited to open the bus but I'll see how I like it. I hope both pieces are good.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I took my nephew to another Yankee candle store today. I like to hit up all the Yankee Candle stores in my area and see what they have left. This store was also sold out of Drop Dead Gorgeous. I did find a bride & groom that was actually the right color and not white. My nephew was sniffing candles and really enjoying them until he picked up Witches Brew. The only thing that came out of his mouth was Ewwwwwwww. LOL
> When I got home my package was delivered. It was sliding all the way to my house. I hope everything inside is intact. I'm not as excited to open the bus but I'll see how I like it. I hope both pieces are good.


Not a fan of Witches Brew myself, lol. Although, I am seriously considering buying it just for the jar design. I hope all your pieces came intact *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> I love it! Congratulations on your new piece!


Thanks redsea! I Love It!


----------



## myerman82

Just opened up the box from Yankee Candle. It's not my online order, it's my replacement order for my taxi and boney and clyde. Funny that this got here within one day and my order I placed Friday night is still chillin in Wisconsin. LOL The taxi is much better and no chips or cracks. Boney and Clyde looks to be much better too. At least this one isn't chipped at the top.


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Also, got these pics from the preview party. Sorry for the blurriness. This was before the store opened and from behind the closed shop door. I didn't get a chance to take pics inside before the displays were desimated.
> View attachment 206937
> View attachment 206938
> View attachment 206939


I enjoy seeing store pictures, thanks! YC had such pretty displays this year!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Just opened up the box from Yankee Candle. It's not my online order, it's my replacement order for my taxi and boney and clyde. Funny that this got here within one day and my order I placed Friday night is still chillin in Wisconsin. LOL The taxi is much better and no chips or cracks. Boney and Clyde looks to be much better too. At least this one isn't chipped at the top.


I am so happy to hear that Boney and Clyde and the Taxi Cab are better! Good news!


----------



## Kriscourter

Got mine a day early!!! One huge box for pet cemetary box. Packaged really well and all in one piece!! Yeee and you will love it. Was it worth 60 ehh dunno but def worth the 60-20 coupon hahaha. My ghoul bus was about to make a return trip. The front light on one side didn't work at first. A little flick of finger and cussing and it now works properly. The hat on the driver is missing some paint though but who's a boney collector without a black sharpie. I can suck it up haha. Wake the dead looooove even more though loved a lot. Thought would be smaller but nope pretty much same size if not taller than couple in the bed. Yeeeeeee


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I am so happy to hear that Boney and Clyde and the Taxi Cab are better! Good news!


Thank you, surprisingly, I'm not looking forward to getting the bus. LOL


----------



## redsea

Kriscourter said:


> Got mine a day early!!! One huge box for pet cemetary box. Packaged really well and all in one piece!! Yeee and you will love it. Was it worth 60 ehh dunno but def worth the 60-20 coupon hahaha. My ghoul bus was about to make a return trip. The front light on one side didn't work at first. A little flick of finger and cussing and it now works properly. The hat on the driver is missing some paint though but who's a boney collector without a black sharpie. I can suck it up haha. Wake the dead looooove even more though loved a lot. Thought would be smaller but nope pretty much same size if not taller than couple in the bed. Yeeeeeee


I am happy that everything came in okay, that is good to hear! Enjoy the Pet Cemetery and Wake the Dead! I just got the PC yesterday, and really love it! WTD should be here on Saturday, and you are right, I was also surprised by it's size (it is bigger than I expected).


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Thank you, surprisingly, I'm not looking forward to getting the bus. LOL


I have a Ghoul Bus coming my way too! I think our Buses are going to be perfect!  If I think it, it will happen!  Hehe. I really enjoy seeing what is sold out in the Yankee Candle's around here too. So far I have only been to the store in the morning and night on August 2, but I hope to go back soon and check things out!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I have a Ghoul Bus coming my way too! I think our Buses are going to be perfect!  If I think it, it will happen!  Hehe. I really enjoy seeing what is sold out in the Yankee Candle's around here too. So far I have only been to the store in the morning and night on August 2, but I hope to go back soon and check things out!


I will be chanting for us and sacrificing a buy 2 get 1 coupon over a candy corn candy. Candy corn for the orange school bus.


----------



## Kriscourter

I've been going back and returning a few things there. Returned the plane cause one store had the boat, those stupid votives and refill lady said it was the black cat orange plug in thingy but wasn't. So with store creidt and woohoo for coupons again I was able to get the boney bunch boat, the spellbound tree with purple glass holders and bats, and the trio of apothecary jars and spiderlike holders and put out all of 2.38 hahahhaha.


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> I've been going back and returning a few things here and there. Returned the plane cause one store had the boat, those stupid votives (4) to bump up orders hahah and a refill I purchased to bump up another order and lady said it was the black cat orange plug in thingy but wasn't. So anyways with just that returned ( bird, 4 votives and $5 refill )and woohoo for coupons again I was able to get the boney bunch boat, the spellbound tree with purple glass holders and bats, and the trio of apothecary jars and spider like holders and put out all of 2.38 hahahhaha. Total is w o coupon alone is 80


Are you returning these without a receipt and getting store credit?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Are you returning these without a receipt and getting store credit?


Yes, the trick is not to bring the receipt with you. You then receive the full value of the merchandise as credit. I usually do not participate in this practice. However YC has yanked me out of $4 in rewards points, and shipping costs for several faulty orders over the last month. They can kiss my a** on this one. I'm getting FULL credit this time on the tart butner.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I will be chanting for us and sacrificing a buy 2 get 1 coupon over a candy corn candy. Candy corn for the orange school bus.


Perfect!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have $3.98 in "free" votives from the premiere, that I could take back right now for credit, LOL! But, I won't do that my wonderful managers at my regular location.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Are you returning these without a receipt and getting store credit?


This is why a lot of stores will only issue credit for the lowest cost of an item within the last 30 days (e.g. Kohls). Too many people have purchased things on sale, or with coupons, and returned them back to the store for regular-priced credit without a receipt. 

I'm not calling anyone out here. I am just saying that most stores are well onto this practice, and have cracked down.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, the trick is not to bring the receipt with you. You then receive the full value of the merchandise as credit. I usually do not participate in this practice. However YC has yanked me out of $4 of rewards points, and shipping costs for several faulty orders over the last month. They can kiss my a** on this one. I'm getting FULL credit this time.


I will admit that I did know about this but I'm way to honest to try it. Doesn't make anyone else a bad person if they do it. Every store near me knows me so I would have to try it when I am visiting a family member. I have 6 votives that I could return and if that bus comes looking a hot mess I'm going to say it was a gift.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have $3.98 in "free" votives from the premiere, that I could take back right now for credit, LOL! But, I won't do that my wonderful managers at my regular location.


That's right, I have 8 votives I can return. I'm on my way to something bigger. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I will admit that I did know about this but I'm way to honest to try it. Doesn't make anyone else a bad person if they do it. Every store near me knows me so I would have to try it when I am visiting a family member. I have 6 votives that I could return and if that bus comes looking a hot mess I'm going to say it was a gift.


I'm a pretty honest person too. I return items that arrive damaged, or in horrible shape, and I don't complain that I lost money on shipping. As of now, I have lost almost $50 in shipping within the last month, for purchases that were returned due to being faulty. And, they still took $4 in rewards points from me. No guilt whatsoever this time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I would also like to add, that I always ask for store credit, so YC isn't losing any money. My managers just set most of the items out in the store, and other people buy them. I'm the one who is out $$$.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is why a lot of stores will only issue credit for the lowest cost of an item within the last 30 days (e.g. Kohls). Too many people have purchased things on sale, or with coupons, and returned them back to the store for regular-priced credit without a receipt.
> 
> I'm not calling anyone out here. I am just saying that most stores are well onto this practice, and have cracked down.


Someone had forgot a vera wang or was it vera bradley (I'm not good with designers, sorry) pillow in the Kohl's parking lot. My friend found it and instead of being a honest person he took it in to return without a receipt. The pillow retailed $129 and he only got back $29 in store credit. I feel like he cheated someone out of their pillow but then again, who forgets a big ol' pillow like that?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I would also like to add, that I always ask for store credit, so YC isn't losing any money. My managers just set most of the items out in the store, and other people buy them. I'm the one who is out $$$.


That is true. My friends used to do that with the candles at B&BW. They would purchase them on sale at the outlet store and return to the retail store for the current season's candles. Now they tightened down on that and they only give you credit for what ever it comes up as in the system. It's no longer item for item.


----------



## weenbaby

Poor Mrs Frank


----------



## SkippyBones95

Stopped by my local store today. All they have left in the bunch is 1 bride and groom, 1 Eye Phone, 1 Bonesy and 1 Graves Dug. And I was told they have plenty of candy dishes. I was tempted on the bride and groom but abstained. No boots or jar topper from Spell line. I really don't like the associate that was working this afternoon. If it had been the manager I might have mentioned the fact that I didn't get a freebie on Saturday. It is such a small thing and I don't need a votive that bad but I am a loyal year round customer. I made two purchases in there Saturday....I think one votive would have been nice 

Side note...the associate did tell me that after I left Saturday, a customer knocked off and broke a bird plane and football player. Yikes!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I will admit that I did know about this but I'm way to honest to try it. Doesn't make anyone else a bad person if they do it. Every store near me knows me so I would have to try it when I am visiting a family member. I have 6 votives that I could return and if that bus comes looking a hot mess I'm going to say it was a gift.


frankly, I disagree. It makes one dishonest at best and a thief at worst. WHY do we always want things we aren't entitled to?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Poor Mrs Frank
> View attachment 206963


Weenbaby! Noooooooooooo!


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> That is true. My friends used to do that with the candles at B&BW. They would purchase them on sale at the outlet store and return to the retail store for the current season's candles. Now they tightened down on that and they only give you credit for what ever it comes up as in the system. It's no longer item for item.


People were freaking about this on a BBW forum I belong to. I was almost appalled...they were mad that BBW was almost forcing them to be honest. 
I hardly ever return anything unless its broken. And I would NEVER try to return without receipt. 
I think Home Depot is hurting because people steal items and return without a receipt then take the gift card and sell it. Home Depot allows this even though the employees are fully aware to what is happening. The managers allow it because they don't want to deal with the irate customer. 
I can deal with them easy. Leave the stolen merchandise at the counter and get the frank out or I call PD. 
IMO trying to return to get more money than you paid is downright stealing.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Weenbaby! Noooooooooooo!


Ditto here, weenbaby.  Was that a shipping issue, or something not surviving storage last year. Sad either way, that piece is such a favorite.


----------



## Kriscourter

Not trying to be dishonest at all. These were candles that I actually paid for. I actually burned the free candle and thought hey buy all same scent. There was absolutely no smell to it at all. So why keep all these votives if not even worth the money I spent on them. I did not have receipt cause that wet into garbage as soon as got home and checked all merchandise and hubby came home from work. I went back and did ask for store credit. Plus the bird I paid full price for because that was 4th transactions and wouldn't allow coupon on it and reay didn't like.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> frankly, I disagree. It makes one dishonest at best and a thief at worst. WHY do we always want things we aren't entitled to?


I really do agree with you on this one WWW. I probably won't even do it with the tart burner. But, I am tired of being out for shipping costs, every time that something substandard is shipped to me. *sigh*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Ditto here, weenbaby.  Was that a shipping issue, or something not surviving storage last year. Sad either way, that piece is such a favorite.


What? Yours is missing a hand too???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> frankly, I disagree. It makes one dishonest at best and a thief at worst. WHY do we always want things we aren't entitled to?


He's just joking, btw, WWW. That's not his style.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Weenbaby! Noooooooooooo!


Shipping 

You know...with all the quality issues I'm thinking there is a chance that this was packed like this. Like just a lazy warehouse employee who didn't care. 
These are in Styrofoam in a box. They should be able to handle a bit of knocking around. 
Should I call YC or take back to the store? 
I'm not gluing it back together either. I probably could but I'm just not.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Poor Mrs Frank
> View attachment 206963


Write Yankee Candle at [email protected] and explain what happened and attach this picture. Make sure you include your address.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> frankly, I disagree. It makes one dishonest at best and a thief at worst. WHY do we always want things we aren't entitled to?


First of all, it was a joke as I am way too honest. Second if it came off differently then that sorry. I feel the same as you as if you back track my post you would know my feelings on it. Enough said. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Madjoodie

SkippyBones95 said:


> Stopped by my local store today. All they have left in the bunch is 1 bride and groom, 1 Eye Phone, 1 Bonesy and 1 Graves Dug. And I was told they have plenty of candy dishes. I was tempted on the bride and groom but abstained. No boots or jar topper from Spell line. I really don't like the associate that was working this afternoon. If it had been the manager I might have mentioned the fact that I didn't get a freebie on Saturday. It is such a small thing and I don't need a votive that bad but I am a loyal year round customer. I made two purchases in there Saturday....I think one votive would have been nice
> 
> Side note...the associate did tell me that after I left Saturday, a customer knocked off and broke a bird plane and football player. Yikes!!!


I stopped by my store today too. (Got that urn Scenterpiece, ninababy!).  I also couldn't pass on that cute two faced pumpkin, so that Boney cat is now mine too. As an unexpected surprise, the associate said they just got stock in that I might like. Turns out it was the witches hat jar topper from the Spellbound line. That also came home with me, as did the Halloween trio jar candle for better coupon savings (or because I have no willpower left)!

As to other Boneys still in store, lots of eye phones left. A few cats, 4 headed tapers, and B&C too. (Chloerlz, none were better than what I got in the mail today.) Bird planes also not a big mover (guess they only sold two so far). DDG is also a hit here, Myerman, as none are left.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> He's just joking, btw, WWW. That's not his style.


Thank you for coming to my defense Pumpkin Muffin. I'm glad you, happy, and many other here realize when I joke. I spend way to much money at Yankee Candle to ever even try stealing.


----------



## Kriscourter

And please let me be clear I paid for all my candles except the one free one and I kept that one and know because I put that one right into my purse so I could give it to someone I was seeing after shopping since was keepig all bags in car. The bird plane I paid full price for. It just so happened that the items I picked up afterwards were used with new coupons and equaled what my store credit was.


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> Write Yankee Candle at [email protected] and explain what happened and attach this picture. Make sure you include your address.


I wrote Yankee. What will they do?


----------



## SkippyBones95

Madjoodie said:


> I stopped by my store today too. (Got that urn Scenterpiece, ninababy!).  I also couldn't pass on that cute two faced pumpkin, so that Boney cat is now mine too. As an unexpected surprise, the associate said they just got stock in that I might like. Turns out it was the witches hat jar topper from the Spellbound line. That also came home with me, as did the Halloween trio jar candle for better coupon savings (or because I have no willpower left)!
> 
> I am jealous....I really like that jar topper!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I stopped by my store today too. (Got that urn Scenterpiece, ninababy!).  I also couldn't pass on that cute two faced pumpkin, so that Boney cat is now mine too. As an unexpected surprise, the associate said they just got stock in that I might like. Turns out it was the witches hat jar topper from the Spellbound line. That also came home with me, as did the Halloween trio jar candle for better coupon savings (or because I have no willpower left)!
> 
> As to other Boneys still in store, lots of eye phones left. A few cats, 4 headed tapers, and B&C too. (Chloerlz, none were better than what I got in the mail today.) Bird planes also not a big mover (guess they only sold two so far). DDG is also a hit here, Myerman, as none are left.


Yay on the Spellbound hat topper! See, everyone? There is hope for all of us! Yippeee!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, the trick is not to bring the receipt with you. You then receive the full value of the merchandise as credit. I usually do not participate in this practice. However YC has yanked me out of $4 in rewards points, and shipping costs for several faulty orders over the last month. They can kiss my a** on this one. I'm getting FULL credit this time on the tart butner.


Honestly, this is the post to which I was referring (no offense, PM), Kris. I am not passing judgement in any way coz heaven knows I'm riddled with 'sin' myself but I disagree with 'you won't give it to me so I'll take it'. If you want compensation for 'faulty orders' then you need to call CS and get credit...not steal money that you didn't pay.

JMTCW....each of us has to do whatever lets us lay down and sleep at night. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I wrote Yankee. What will they do?


Shawn M. is going to come and take you away, ha ha!


----------



## myerman82

In all the years I have been buying from Yankee Candle I have only had to return two items in store. One was Frank and his bride last year because of a chip. The second was Super Sweet Pumpkin for having no throw. Yet they still continue to make their "worlds best candle" with a hint of scent. The only other times I have to return is when they become too lazy to ship my orders the right way. I was just wondering if you were returning without receipt rather it be because of rewards points or because you didn't have the receipt.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I wrote Yankee. What will they do?


I assume this was a web order and they will send you a new shipment out. You should hear back from them tonight.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Shawn M. is going to come and take you away, ha ha!


He will be taking my mom away as I gave then her address. 
She needs a good honest man like Agent Sean M anyway!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Shawn M. is going to come and take you away, ha ha!


I wish Sean M would take a certain Debbie downer away. LOL
Can I shout now LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Ditto here, weenbaby.  Was that a shipping issue, or something not surviving storage last year. Sad either way, that piece is such a favorite.


Weenbaby, madjoodie. After YC gets your replacements for your Frank and Brides, you can send their hands to me. I know where I want to stick them.


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> In all the years I have been buying from Yankee Candle I have only had to return two items in store. One was Frank and his bride last year because of a chip. The second was Super Sweet Pumpkin for having no throw. Yet they still continue to make their "worlds best candle" with a hint of scent. The only other times I have to return is when they become too lazy to ship my orders the right way. I was just wondering if you were returning without receipt rather it be because of rewards points or because you didn't have the receipt.


Its a web receipt. I don't care about reward points, I just want my Frankie  I missed out on him last year so I'm not losing him again this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> First of all, it was a joke as I am way too honest. Second if it came off differently then that sorry. I feel the same as you as if you back track my post you would know my feelings on it. Enough said. I will leave it at that.


ok, let ME be clear (and you can pm me about the shouting.  ) You aren't the one, Myerman, who suggested doing this. In fact, you stated that you felt it was dishonest--but that it would be ok with you (which is truly their business and not anyone else's responsibility) if someone else did it. That's where I disagree...dishonest is wrong for me and it's wrong for anyone else, imo. Honesty and integrity aren't really subjective, I think.

I used to, for religious reasons, not eat certain things because to do so was forbidden in my religion. Sometimes I would think 'I should give this to so and so' but I knew that if I believed it was wrong for me to eat it, then it would be wrong to give it to someone else to eat whether *they* believed eating it was a sin or not.

That's all I'm saying. And, again, I meant no offense to anyone. We all define our own moral boundaries. and many, many days, mine aren't very clear to me at all.

So please forgive any stepped on toes...it was purely not intended toward any person, living or dead.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Weenbaby, madjoodie. After YC gets your replacements for your Frank and Brides, you can send their hands to me. I know where I want to stick them.


That's too funny LOL


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Weenbaby, madjoodie. After YC gets your replacements for your Frank and Brides, you can send their hands to me. I know where I want to stick them.


It almost makes me want to buy some clay and make her a hook hand.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Someone had forgot a vera wang or was it vera bradley (I'm not good with designers, sorry) pillow in the Kohl's parking lot. My friend found it and instead of being a honest person he took it in to return without a receipt. The pillow retailed $129 and he only got back $29 in store credit. I feel like he cheated someone out of their pillow but then again, who forgets a big ol' pillow like that?


Hey, Myerman! I sure wish your friend had given that stolen pillow to me! I'm pretty sure I would sleep better at night with it; it's designer!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hey, Myerman! I sure wish your friend had given that stolen pillow to me! I better I sure would sleep better at night with it; it's designer!


and to be clear I was dragging him away from the door but he overpowered me. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> and to be clear I was dragging him away from the door but he overpowered me. LOL


Darn it! Such a missed opportunity! I haven't slept a wink in AGES.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Darn it! Such a missed opportunity! I haven't slept a wink in AGES.


I should have thrown some stolen B&BW candles at him and knocked him out. LOLOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and I must look pretty shifty anyway coz yesterday I asked for a glass for water at Chipotle and the 12 year old girl at the register looked me dead in the eye and said 'ok, I'm TRUSTING you to only get water'.

I just looked back and said 'honey, I'm married to a doctor...I don't have to steal soda anymore'.

It was funny coz I so rarely drink soda (like 4 sips 3 x a year maybe)....I would much prefer plain old water. But she didn't know that.


----------



## 31salem13

Ugh. The bus was my most desired piece....received it in the mail today, and now it's my most disappointing piece. It looks like a 3 year old painted/wrote on it. My five year old loves it, but I just see a pricey mess....booooo!


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> ]
> 
> Thanks Majoodie!
> Yes my avatar is part of the mess I made when getting out my Boney's, before the new purchases! They were all also in plastic totes. I have a plastic tote mountain in the house right now. I have packed up all the seashells and Boney's are getting displayed!
> I agree about the "fun" candles! And I think I will spend too much on ebay for the poison apple candle!
> I am soooo excited because today I went back to my store and traded for a perfect Bonnie and Clyde! Bullet holes are fantastic! It was crazy in my store and I was a little too foggy to pick out the best ones at the time! Lol
> All my online orders should arrive Friday! I picked the Halloween pumpkin jar candle holder too! Just hope it's really orange as opposed to the stuff they have in the store right now!


Hey, Scottsgirl, almost forgot in all the Boney arrival craziness, that I meant to respond to your post. First, LOL.... Soon I will have a similar Mt. Boney made of plastic storage totes. I may need to get an addition for my house just to store this stuff! 

Make sure to post pics of your displays...esp. curious too what you think about that pumpkin jar holder. I've been on the fence about that one, so it probably won't take much to push me over the edge! 

And I was in a similar Boney fog when I picked some of my pieces Saturday (dying to see you and the wedding couple weren't my best work or YC's frankly)! I am very jelly of your new and improved B&C. Mine came from online today, and didn't wow me. Finding a really good B&C may be my new mission for the next few weeks!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

31salem13 said:


> Ugh. The bus was my most desired piece....received it in the mail today, and now it's my most disappointing piece. It looks like a 3 year old painted/wrote on it. My five treat old loves it, but I just see a pricey mess....booooo!


Shawn M. strikes again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

31salem13 said:


> Ugh. The bus was my most desired piece....received it in the mail today, and now it's my most disappointing piece. It looks like a 3 year old painted/wrote on it. My five treat old loves it, but I just see a pricey mess....booooo!


that stinks! I am so sorry...I would be furious and calling YC to get a replacement. It's one thing to charge prices higher than all outdoors but to have crappy products for those outrageous products is inexcusable.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I am sure it will be fine! I want it to come today so we can see all of the Boney Bunch goodness!


*sobs* No such luck my dear!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> *sobs* No such luck my dear!!!


Happy, join us under the shady tree.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Ditto here for the rest of you waiting.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Having now received the PC, I totally get how some of the breaks are happening. Esp. for the black piece the "butner" hangs from. I can easily see mine breaking off down the road. But I only use electric warmers, and I actually kind of like the piece better without the burner piece hanging there. So no biggie for me, other than thinking this should be sturdier given its higher price point.
> 
> Okay, really wishing I hadn't just vacuumed yesterday. Looks like it snowed all over my floor...evil white styrofoam pieces laughing at me! Offset nicely by the green packing peanuts from my Spookytown order. Come to think of it, YC could take some packing pointers from eHobby. I think that box could have fallen down a flight of stairs and everything inside would have been fine.


Hopefully we dont have anymore disasters... especially with them being sold out.... waiting? no fun! LOL.

LOLOL to the Boney snow!! Last year it was snow and flocking everywhere! And loose heads... haha!


----------



## weenbaby

And handsssssss
(Tapatalk said my message was too short)


----------



## 31salem13

wickedwillingwench
that stinks! I am so sorry...I would be furious and calling YC to get a replacement. It's one thing to charge prices higher than all outdoors but to have crappy products for those outrageous products is inexcusable.[/QUOTE said:


> I think I might have to...It feels like it's taunting me!! Lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

31salem13 said:


> I think I might have to...It feels like it's taunting me!! Lol


$40 is a lotta moolah...I dunno bout y'all but everybody I know works hard for their money. Give old shawn a call.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay everyone. Here are the pictures of my Pet Cemetery, which came today. I uploaded them to Photobucket, figuring it would be easier to view them there:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...y/Boney Bunch 2014/Pet Cemetary?sort=9&page=1
> 
> The thing that annoys me the most is that the "P" bled into the black, over the orange background on the sign. Also, all of the metal parts have scratches on them. The post for hanging the dish is wobbly. I can tell that they just stuck it into the ceramic before they fired it. The area around the post is not glazed, proving this.
> 
> I do love the animal graves surrounding the background, but I do not like how small the figures are in front. I am torn over whether to try for a better piece in September, keep this one, or return it. I really would rather have the 2012 Graveyard Bonesy Jar Holder, which is less detailed, but bigger.
> 
> On a positive note, the piece is not broken, the post can be secured firm as a brick, and the scratches on the metal can be touched up. If you receive this piece intact, there is a good chance that you will love it more than I do.


oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! its soooooooo prettyyyyyyyyyyyyy *drools*


----------



## myerman82

I still stick by what I said about the bus. If it looks like a three year old designed it I will be returning it too. So far I am very unhappy by the pictures I am seeing. It's no wonder Yankee Candle held back on the pictures this year.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! its soooooooo prettyyyyyyyyyyyyy *drools*


I hope yours comes looking great and you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I hope yours comes looking great and you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


In other words, hopefully yours isn't like mine, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> In other words, hopefully yours isn't like mine, LOL.


You know how I feel about that piece personally.  I'm not one to rain on someones parade.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Madjoodie said:


> Hey, Scottsgirl, almost forgot in all the Boney arrival craziness, that I meant to respond to your post. First, LOL.... Soon I will have a similar Mt. Boney made of plastic storage totes. I may need to get an addition for my house just to store this stuff!
> 
> Make sure to post pics of your displays...esp. curious too what you think about that pumpkin jar holder. I've been on the fence about that one, so it probably won't take much to push me over the edge!
> 
> And I was in a similar Boney fog when I picked some of my pieces Saturday (dying to see you and the wedding couple weren't my best work or YC's frankly)! I am very jelly of your new and improved B&C. Mine came from online today, and didn't wow me. Finding a really good B&C may be my new mission for the next few weeks!




I had to line the garage with gorilla shelves from SAMs for storage! 
I should get the pumpkin jar holder Friday also!! So excited! Also won a chainsaw boney on ebay! Think I paid too much now that some others popped up but too late now, I really wanted him anyway! Also lost my head and purchased the poison apple candle!
I still need a better fisherman and a football player, then I will be set!
I will try a test picture pretty soon, we will see how I do!


----------



## weenbaby

<3 Sean M. To the rescue!


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> <3 Sean M. To the rescue!
> View attachment 206982



OMG I would frame that


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> and I must look pretty shifty anyway coz yesterday I asked for a glass for water at Chipotle and the 12 year old girl at the register looked me dead in the eye and said 'ok, I'm TRUSTING you to only get water'.
> 
> I just looked back and said 'honey, I'm married to a doctor...I don't have to steal soda anymore'.
> 
> It was funny coz I so rarely drink soda (like 4 sips 3 x a year maybe)....I would much prefer plain old water. But she didn't know that.


WWW, this made me LOLOL !! That is something Drop Dead Gorgeous would say "honey, i'm married to a doctor... I dont have to steal wine anymore" LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> <3 Sean M. To the rescue!
> View attachment 206982


Freakin' Epic!


----------



## weenbaby

Putting soda in the watercup is the biggest form of douchebaggery ever.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> WWW, this made me LOLOL !! That is something Drop Dead Gorgeous would say "honey, i'm married to a doctor... I dont have to steal wine anymore" LOL!


Shade anyone?


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> Putting soda in the watercup is the biggest form of douchebaggery ever.


It's like, what $2? If you dont have $2 to spend on a soda then you probably shouldnt be going out to eat in the first place...... take your butt to the grocery store! Lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Shade anyone?


Palm or Oak? lolol


----------



## weenbaby

happythenjaded said:


> It's like, what $2? If you dont have $2 to spend on a soda then you probably shouldnt be going out to eat in the first place...... take your butt to the grocery store! Lol


Its another thing that drives up prices. 
Usually cups cost more than the soda and they are basically giving you the cup for free. If you fill it with soda you are basically ripping them off the cup price and the teeny soda price. 
Its like buying items on sale then returning for full price


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Palm or Oak? lolol


I corrupted both of you and I love it. There is plenty of shade under this shady tree.


----------



## weenbaby

Sean M. Must be a workaholic. I hope he's getting overtime.


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> Its another thing that drives up prices.
> Usually cups cost more than the soda and they are basically giving you the cup for free. If you fill it with soda you are basically ripping them off the cup price and the teeny soda price.
> Its like buying items on sale then returning for full price


*faints* weenbaby you are going to get me in trouble !! *exits quickly*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Palm or Oak? lolol


Can the palm double as a pimp hand?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I corrupted both of you and I love it. There is plenty of shade under this shady tree.


OMGOMGOMG I am dying laughing at myself right now .... ready for it?

messsssssssssssyyyyy (spellbound witch) boo0o0o0otz! LOl i cant !!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Can the palm double as a pimp hand?


*gasp* The shade is just toooooooo real my dear! LOL what will the neighbors SAY??


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> OMGOMGOMG I am dying laughing at myself right now .... ready for it?
> 
> messsssssssssssyyyyy (spellbound witch) boo0o0o0otz! LOl i cant !!!


No. You. Freakin'. Didn't! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No. You. Freakin'. Didn't! LOL!


Now, there is the shade you've been waiting for ! TEEHEE! 

And that one calls for a Drop Drag Gawjusss hair flip ! LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Now, there is the shade you've been waiting for ! TEEHEE!
> 
> And that one calls for a Drop Drag Gawjusss hair flip ! LOL


I feel soo dumb but you lost me.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I feel soo dumb but you lost me.


Its okay, we know you're not the sharpest tool in the shed my dear. LOL jk!!! 

After you give major shade its necessary to give them a final hair flip as you strut off.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Its okay, we know you're not the sharpest tool in the shed my dear. LOL jk!!!
> 
> After you give major shade its necessary to give them a final hair flip as you strut off.


Wow, you shady little B........ LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

Madjoodie said:


> I stopped by my store today too. (Got that urn Scenterpiece, ninababy!).  I also couldn't pass on that cute two faced pumpkin, so that Boney cat is now mine too. As an unexpected surprise, the associate said they just got stock in that I might like. Turns out it was the witches hat jar topper from the Spellbound line. That also came home with me, as did the Halloween trio jar candle for better coupon savings (or because I have no willpower left)!
> 
> As to other Boneys still in store, lots of eye phones left. A few cats, 4 headed tapers, and B&C too. (Chloerlz, none were better than what I got in the mail today.) Bird planes also not a big mover (guess they only sold two so far). DDG is also a hit here, Myerman, as none are left.


Way to go Madjoodie - woop, woop!! (Hands I the air raising the roof, ha!) Now I hope you like it as much as I do (please back me up here, or I might have to go into witness protection from all you guys!). But seriously, let me know what you think...

I see we are having a moral discussion about the proper way to return items (we really all need Halloween/Yankee Anonymous if it has really gotten to this point). I agree tho - I have considered returning something I got with a coupon w/o a receipt for full credit once before - by the time I got to the register, I felt so dirty my hand was shaking as I pulled the receipt out! But just for sh*t's sake - can you imagine what a discount it would be if we all returned the boney's we bought with multiple coupons, got a full credit and then repurchased with coupons (I think my head just exploded). Oh my, I shudder at the thought - we could singlehandedly bankrupt Sean M.

Another good day today - got 4 $5 yc rewards vouchers in my email. I did have to send them pictures of some of my receipts. But they literally credited my account within minutes of the email and I got 2 more. This was all after I called customer service who had the Deerfield store call me and....(drum roll please)...they had 2 witches boots jard holders left in stock! They let me use a 20 off 45 so came to 35 w/shipping for both - so my buns (ahhh, I mean boots, ha!) are in the oven (ahh, I mean on their way, ha!)

Still haven't received my PC, WTD and GB. I'm horrified at some of my peeps' descriptions of their deliveries. I will almost feel guilty if my stuff comes in one piece (and I stress, almost). But truly, YC needs to do something about these bad deliveries. It can't just be FedEx or UPS or whoever is delivering these dam things! Anyway, I'm still holding out hope that the bus won't be too bad. I'm sure I will keep it either way cuz I just can't help myself, but a half-decent paint job would be nice (pretty pleeasssse - I'm not asking for much here Sean M.)

Cannot wait for lunch to hit Yankee in Faneuil Hall again tomorrow with coups and vouchers in hand! O boy, I need help!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> WWW, this made me LOLOL !! That is something Drop Dead Gorgeous would say "honey, i'm married to a doctor... I dont have to steal wine anymore" LOL!


well, I AM Drop Dead Gorgeous...oh wait...he said I smelled like I dropped dead. My mistake.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Way to go Madjoodie - woop, woop!! (Hands I the air raising the roof, ha!) Now I hope you like it as much as I do (please back me up here, or I might have to go into witness protection from all you guys!). But seriously, let me know what you think...
> 
> I see we are having a moral discussion about the proper way to return items (we really all need Halloween/Yankee Anonymous if it has really gotten to this point). I agree tho - I have considered returning something I got with a coupon w/o a receipt for full credit once before - by the time I got to the register, I felt so dirty my hand was shaking as I pulled the receipt out! But just for sh*t's sake - can you imagine what a discount it would be if we all returned the boney's we bought with multiple coupons, got a full credit and then repurchased with coupons (I think my head just exploded). Oh my, I shudder at the thought - we could singlehandedly bankrupt Sean M.
> 
> Another good day today - got 4 $5 yc rewards vouchers in my email. I did have to send them pictures of some of my receipts. But they literally credited my account within minutes of the email and I got 2 more. This was all after I called customer service who had the Deerfield store call me and....(drum roll please)...they had 2 witches boots jard holders left in stock! They let me use a 20 off 45 so came to 35 w/shipping for both - so my buns (ahhh, I mean boots, ha!) are in the oven (ahh, I mean on their way, ha!)
> 
> Still haven't received my PC, WTD and GB. I'm horrified at some of my peeps' descriptions of their deliveries. I will almost feel guilty if my stuff comes in one piece (and I stress, almost). But truly, YC needs to do something about these bad deliveries. It can't just be FedEx or UPS or whoever is delivering these dam things! Anyway, I'm still holding out hope that the bus won't be too bad. I'm sure I will keep it either way cuz I just can't help myself, but a half-decent paint job would be nice (pretty pleeasssse - I'm not asking for much here Sean M.)
> 
> Cannot wait for lunch to hit Yankee in Faneuil Hall again tomorrow with coups and vouchers in hand! O boy, I need help!


You better take cover, this could get messy LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, I AM Drop Dead Gorgeous...oh wait...he said I smelled like I dropped dead. My mistake.


LOLOL !! WWW, you are too much my dear!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You better take cover, this could get messy LOL


Messy bo0o0o0tz!


----------



## Kriscourter

Haha ok so since been on this page due to morals anonymous I did miss out on that certain eBay item and glad. Kinda funny cause I didn't bid due to principle she upped the price day the item ended. How's them morals? I'll let u know when I can't get a good deal on it in future haha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Anybody got a bucket of water? I sure need one right about now....


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Anybody got a bucket of water? I sure need one right about now....



Runs with two buckets...just in case.....shade at it's finest


----------



## 31salem13

wickedwillingwench said:


> $40 is a lotta moolah...I dunno bout y'all but everybody I know works hard for their money. Give old shawn a call.


It definitely is and the price was the one thing making me hesitate on it. I'll be calling in the morning and hoping for the best.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Runs with two buckets...just in case.....shade at it's finest


Heck make it three, one in each hand, and one on my head. I wanna make sure this s**t is done RIGHT.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Runs with two buckets...just in case.....shade at it's finest


Jack & Jill ? lolol


----------



## weenbaby

Sean M is manning the customer service emails. No need to call.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Jack & Jill ? lolol


We can use their help too. We are dealing with a pesky little one here. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> We can use their help too. We are dealing with a pesky little one here. LOL


You absolutely must know I am NOT playing with you on this one today sir! LOLOL. I will just grab my popcorn and take several seats......WAY in the back! LOL.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Sean M is manning the customer service emails. No need to call.


Lindsay W must be under...I mean on dinner break LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You absolutely must know I am NOT playing with you on this one today sir! LOLOL. I will just grab my popcorn and take several seats......WAY in the back! LOL.


and this is why we have PM's Later player


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Originally Posted by ninababy100109: I see we are having a moral discussion about the proper way to return items (we really all need Halloween/Yankee Anonymous if it has really gotten to this point). I agree tho - I have considered returning something I got with a coupon w/o a receipt for full credit once before - by the time I got to the register, I felt so dirty my hand was shaking as I pulled the receipt out! But just for sh*t's sake - can you imagine what a discount it would be if we all returned the boney's we bought with multiple coupons, got a full credit and then repurchased with coupons (I think my head just exploded). Oh my, I shudder at the thought - we could singlehandedly bankrupt Sean M.

I certainly understand where you are coming from, Nina! But, DIRTY IS THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!  (so sorry about the shouting!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

LOVE DDG? Check

LOVE Feeling Dirty? Check

LOVE Stickin' It To The Man? Check

Hey, I think I see a theme going on here!


----------



## boneybabe13

ninababy100109 said:


> Way to go Madjoodie - woop, woop!! (Hands I the air raising the roof, ha!) Now I hope you like it as much as I do (please back me up here, or I might have to go into witness protection from all you guys!). But seriously, let me know what you think...


I bought it today too, couldn't help myself, used a $20 off coupon and 2 vouches and paid $18 for that, 3 cups and a tart. Less than an hour on and my whole place smells like apple-pumpkiny goodness!!! and my online orders come tomorrow, I can't wait!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOVE DDG? Check
> 
> LOVE Feeling Dirty? Check
> 
> LOVE Stickin' It To The Man? Check
> 
> Hey, I think I see a theme going on here!


Your too funny.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Lindsay W must be under...I mean on dinner break LOL


Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow. Just. Wow.


Nothing wrong with being under the shady tree.


----------



## weenbaby

Question-do you guys think witches brew smells like the regular patchouli?


----------



## sanura03

weenbaby said:


> Question-do you guys think witches brew smells like the regular patchouli?


Depends, does regular patchouli smell like dirty hippies?

Kidding... sort of.


----------



## weenbaby

Yes. Sort of.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just checked my orders. Out of all of my orders, one will arrive Saturday & the rest on Monday. Livin' in the sticks, sigh. Sorry to see the breakages. Hope those get replaced quickly.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Rollin' with my homies, I mean hippies, in CO. Peace, love & patchouli


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Since it's so quiet around here, I thought I would post a picture of something unique that I found. I haven't received it yet, but I am excited about it. 









I know it's not Boney Bunch, but I thought he might look good with them.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Since it's so quiet around here, I thought I would post a picture of something unique that I found. I haven't received it yet, but I am excited about it.
> 
> View attachment 206987
> 
> 
> I know it's not Boney Bunch, but I thought he might look good with them.


Is that a pail of water?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Is that a pale of water?


ROFL! Don't you mean a pail of water?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! Don't you mean a pail of water?


I even Google the word...again they failed me.  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, to anyone who might be still thinking about it, there are only 22 pieces of WTD showing in stock right now.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, to anyone who might be still thinking about it, there are only 22 pieces of WTD showing in stock right now.


Is that their daily quota they have to sell before the restock tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Is that their daily quota they have to sell before the restock tomorrow.


Probably, LOL. But, ya never know.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If these sell out, that will be all of the new online exclusives out of stock again, I believe. I am curious to see how long it will take YC to replenish the stock on these, especially PC.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If these sell out, that will be all of the new online exclusives out of stock again, I believe. I am curious to see how long it will take YC to replenish the stock on these, especially PC.


I can see a re-stock of Ghoul Bus in the next week or so.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Meanwhile, I am pleased to see that DDG is now at 288, which is better than many of the others. I am sure that all of the lonely Boneys out there will be VERY happy to make her acquaintance!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I can see a re-stock of Ghoul Bus in the next week or so.


It's a prediction right here on HF! I'm holding you to that, myerman.


----------



## ninababy100109

I certainly understand where you are coming from, Nina! But, DIRTY IS THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!  (so sorry about the shouting!) [/QUOTE]

Pumpkin Muffin - I think I love you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I can see a re-stock of Ghoul Bus in the next week or so.


Seriously, they are going to have to hold the rest of them back, to make up for all of the returns, like PC.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Meanwhile, I am pleased to see that DDG is now at 288, which is better than many of the others. I am sure that all of the lonely Boneys out there will be VERY happy to make her acquaintance!


She may not be sold out online but out of 6 stores in the north part of Illinois she is sold out.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Seriously, they are going to have to hold the rest of them back, to make up for all of the returns, like PC.


That's what I mean. I'm not going to get stuck with two of them, I'm returning mine.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> You better take cover, this could get messy LOL


Myerman - taking cover as I type...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

redsea said:


> I wanted to wait until later September, but I just couldn't leave all my new Bonies packed away! So I brought out all of them!





Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Since it's so quiet around here, I thought I would post a picture of something unique that I found. I haven't received it yet, but I am excited about it.
> 
> View attachment 206987
> 
> F
> 
> 
> I know it's not Boney Bunch, but I thought he might look good with them.



I love this. Where did you find it?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> I certainly understand where you are coming from, Nina! But, DIRTY IS THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!  (so sorry about the shouting!)


Pumpkin Muffin - I think I love you![/QUOTE]

I KNOW I love you, Nina! The two of us could cause so much trouble together! *wink *wink* LOL!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Myerman - taking cover as I type...


Looks like things quiet down a bit. Either that or everyone is sharpening their claws for round two. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I love this. Where did you find it?


Thank you! eVILBay. And the final bid, REALLY hurt, LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

This is what the inside of the box looked like. The outside was dented broken etc. but luckily my piece was not broken. However there are quite a few things I don't like about it. I'd like to get a different one. It has black spots on the front and on the fins fish that really bother me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Looks like things quiet down a bit. Either that or everyone is sharpening their claws for round two. LOL


Nah! The witch's hands won't be back in stock until September! Remember?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you! eVILBay. And the final bid, REALLY hurt, LOL.


There is another place like evilbay that I love and I usually get lower prices.


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Pumpkin Muffin - I think I love you!


I KNOW I love you, Nina! The two of us could cause so much trouble together! *wink *wink* LOL! [/QUOTE]

Be still my heart!


----------



## myerman82

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> View attachment 206994
> 
> 
> This is what the inside of the box looked like. The outside was dented broken etc. but luckily my piece was not broken. However there are quite a few things I don't like about it. I'd like to get a different one. It has black spots on the front and on the fins fish that really bother me.


It has been really hard to find a decent looking fishermen. He sure is a "messy" guy. LOL I have noticed the black spots on the fins on many pieces. That piece is hit or miss.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Do any of y'all recall how much 'Dead in the Water" was whenever it was first released?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nah! The witch's hands won't be back in stock until September! Remember?


are you getting is with your "credit" (stirs the pot a little faster) LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> She may not be sold out online but out of 6 stores in the north part of Illinois she is sold out.


It looks like I need to be packing my bags and heading to IL! My kinda people live there!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It looks like I need to be packing my bags and heading to IL! My kinda people live there!


We all love Peggy Bundy


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> are you getting is with your "credit" (stirs the pot a little faster) LOLOL


Bite me, LOL.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> are you getting is with your "credit" (stirs the pot a little faster) LOLOL


Fabulous! (As I sharpen my claws)


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Bite me, LOL.


The shade is real.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> View attachment 206994
> 
> 
> This is what the inside of the box looked like. The outside was dented broken etc. but luckily my piece was not broken. However there are quite a few things I don't like about it. I'd like to get a different one. It has black spots on the front and on the fins fish that really bother me.


Wow, this looks awful. And, I thought mine could have used better packaging. Did Shawn. M. package yours with love? 

I'm not thrilled with mine either, especially for the price. I wlll be returning it. Read above posts to find out how I am going to put YC out of business in a week by sc***ing them over, LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

myerman82 said:


> It has been really hard to find a decent looking fishermen. He sure is a "messy" guy. LOL I have noticed the black spots on the fins on many pieces. That piece is hit or miss.


It was actually the cemetary piece. :/


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Looks like things quiet down a bit. Either that or everyone is sharpening their claws for round two. LOL


Round two? Check. LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, this looks awful. And, I thought mine could have used better packaging. Did Shawn. M. package yours with love?
> 
> I'm not thrilled with mine either, especially for the price. I wlll be returning it. Read above posts to find out how I am going to put YC out of business in a week by sc***ing them over, LOL.


I don't know if it was love but my box exploded with a snowy Styrofoam mess.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it was love but my box exploded with a snowy Styrofoam mess.


Oh, the visual! You received a Boney party in a box! And everybody's c***** LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if it was love but my box exploded with a snowy Styrofoam mess.


Are you sure DDG wasn't in there?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, the visual! You received a Boney party in a box! And everybody's c***** LOL!


It wasn't even WTD


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Do any of y'all recall how much 'Dead in the Water" was whenever it was first released?


I'm sorry, Mrs. F. I don't have that piece. I'm sure someone here still has it, with the original price tag on the bottom.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm sorry, Mrs. F. I don't have that piece. I'm sure someone here still has it, with the original price tag on the bottom.


My dead in the water is dead in storage right now.


----------



## chloerlz

Finally got home and situated. I took pics of all of my new boneys I got from online and in store. I love everything (especially the cemetery, that's my fav) except, I'm not 100% happy with boney and clyde, just seeing what it could have looked liked really changes things for me. To me, it looked a little sloppy. Like the tires, the gun, the front of the car, the bullets aren't well defined. I'm going to try and exchange it for hopefully a better one when they come in stock in September. It may be me just being super picky lol! https://boneybunch2014.shutterfly.com/pictures/30


----------



## myerman82

chloerlz said:


> Finally got home and situated. I took pics of all of my new boneys I got from online and in store. I love everything (especially the cemetery, that's my fav) except, I'm not 100% happy with boney and clyde, just seeing what it could have looked liked really changes things for me. To me, it looked a little sloppy. Like the tires, the gun, the front of the car, the bullets aren't well defined. I'm going to try and exchange it for hopefully a better one when they come in stock in September. It may be me just being super picky lol! https://boneybunch2014.shutterfly.com/pictures/30


When my nephew picked up Boney & Clyde he told me he's not holding a gun, he's holding a blow dryer. LOL That changes everything.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Finally got home and situated. I took pics of all of my new boneys I got from online and in store. I love everything (especially the cemetery, that's my fav) except, I'm not 100% happy with boney and clyde, just seeing what it could have looked liked really changes things for me. To me, it looked a little sloppy. Like the tires, the gun, the front of the car, the bullets aren't well defined. I'm going to try and exchange it for hopefully a better one when they come in stock in September. It may be me just being super picky lol! https://boneybunch2014.shutterfly.com/pictures/30


I am so happy for you! Your PC sign is SO MUCH better than mine! You can probably get a better B&C at the store. The ones I saw on preview day looked pretty good to me! Congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> When my nephew picked up Boney & Clyde he told me he's not holding a gun, he's holding a blow dryer. LOL That changes everything.


OMG! That is so adorable! Death by blow dyer. Adorbs!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am so happy for you! Your PC sign is SO MUCH better than mine! You can probably get a better B&C at the store. The ones I saw on preview day looked pretty good to me! Congrats!


I received a pretty nice exchange today of Boney & Clyde. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I absolutely LOVE the B&C piece, from what I saw at the preview party. I ordered two, and pray that one of them is a keeper. That is one of my favorite pieces, and I had no idea until I saw it, that there were bullet holes in it!


----------



## chloerlz

myerman82 said:


> When my nephew picked up Boney & Clyde he told me he's not holding a gun, he's holding a blow dryer. LOL That changes everything.


Haha, when that's pretty funny...he's so right!!! When my hubby opened it before sending pics to me at work, he was like I'm pretty sure she said there are supposed be bullet holes all over, but these do not look like bullet holes lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Haha, when that's pretty funny...he's so right!!! When my hubby opened it before sending pics to me at work, he was like I'm pretty sure she said there are supposed be bullet holes all over, but these do not look like bullet holes lol!


I'll admit that they kind of remind me of Swiss Cheese. Buy hey, I love'em anyway!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I love the bullet holes too! 

The one I picked up didn't have the best of paint jobs, but I have all of the new ones sitting out on my mantle atm and the more I see it the more I adore it.


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am so happy for you! Your PC sign is SO MUCH better than mine! You can probably get a better B&C at the store. The ones I saw on preview day looked pretty good to me! Congrats!


I'm so sorry your sign isn't as good as you wanted it to be, can they exchange it for you when they get more online? That gives me faith about B&C, thank you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> I'm so sorry your sign isn't as good as you wanted it to be, can they exchange it for you when they get more online? That gives me faith about B&C, thank you.


That's okay; I'm fine with it. I'm going to return it to the store for an exchange (don't read into this too much based on previous posts, LOL.)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> I'm so sorry your sign isn't as good as you wanted it to be, can they exchange it for you when they get more online? That gives me faith about B&C, thank you.


Yes, they can. I saw the print on your Boney & Clyde. It is not good at all. Send an e-mail to YC, or chat with Sean M., and see if they will send you another one.


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll admit that they kind of remind me of Swiss Cheese. Buy hey, I love'em anyway!


When you said about swiss cheeese, it made me think of my car lol! I live in PA and about a two months ago we had a bad hail storm , the hail was as big as golf balls! Anyway, my car had these dimples everywhere on it and it reminded me of swiss cheese!! I finally was able to take it in to get fixed last week, auto shops were sooooo backed up with all the hail damaged cars got. People had to drive like 2 hours away to find rental cars since they were out of them locally. (Sorry to be off topic!)


----------



## redsea

Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end. 
http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> When you said about swiss cheeese, it made me think of my car lol! I live in PA and about a two months ago we had a bad hail storm , the hail was as big as golf balls! Anyway, my car had these dimples everywhere on it and it reminded me of swiss cheese!! I finally was able to take it in to get fixed last week, auto shops were sooooo backed up with all the hail damage cars got. People had to drive like 2 hours away to find rental cars since they were out of them locally. (Sorry to be off topic!)


Not at all! It's your very own B&C style car, in RL!


----------



## ninababy100109

So since everyone had been examining their boneys, I figured I'd go examine mine... Ok wait - did I really just say that....

Anyway - I think everything looks good - with my boney...duhhhh I mean boneys. Then again, I'm not all that picky - well with my boney - yea - but with my boneys - not really - o lord where was I goin with this...

O ya right - why does the football player have a big piece o' turf coming out his arse?


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


Awesome video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


Redsea, I could just hug and squeeze you, girl! Your video was WONDERFUL! I felt like I was right there with you. And, I gotta tell you, while "Lights" was playing, I was dancing like nobody was watching!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> So since everyone had been examining their boneys, I figured I'd go examine mine... Ok wait - did I really just say that....
> 
> Anyway - I think everything looks good - with my boney...duhhhh I mean boneys. Then again, I'm not all that picky - well with my boney - yea - but with my boneys - not really - o lord where was I goin with this...
> 
> O ya right - why does the football player have a big piece o' turf coming out his arse?


LOL! I have been trying to figure out what that is all about since I saw him. It looks like he has been cornholed by a giant tree stump! Maybe that is how he lost his head? LOL


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


I showed my nephew your video and when it got to the section with the ghoul buses he said "OMG, you have to get that one. You don't have it yet." I told him it was coming in tomorrow and he starts jumping up and down saying "yeeessssss, can't wait" I guess I may have to keep it after all. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> So since everyone had been examining their boneys, I figured I'd go examine mine... Ok wait - did I really just say that....
> 
> Anyway - I think everything looks good - with my boney...duhhhh I mean boneys. Then again, I'm not all that picky - well with my boney - yea - but with my boneys - not really - o lord where was I goin with this...
> 
> O ya right - why does the football player have a big piece o' turf coming out his arse?


Oh yeah. I have a not-so-kid-friendly version of what it could be, but I'm not gonna go there tonight, LOL.


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


That does it! I'm going to a Flagship store next year, even if I have to drive three hours! Awesome video, a nice spooky display, wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chloerlz

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


Awesome video and pictures!! I loved everything, especially the flowers and butterflies!!


----------



## chloerlz

Roadtrip to the flagship store for everyone next year!! I would love to go!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Roadtrip to the flagship store for everyone next year!! I would love to go!!


Lord, yes!!! I am tired of missing out. I am only 3 1/2 hours away!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lord, yes!!! I am tired of missing out. I am only 3 1/2 hours away!


OMG! A Boney Bunch Convention!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Meanwhile, does the fisherman Boney remind anyone of Jeremy Wade, from River Monsters?


----------



## Spookywolf

Howdy BB Peeps. Redsea, loved your video!  And welcome to the new peeps!! I tried to load my video but I'm not that great at it and must have done something wrong because it's sideways! Yeah, so I'm passing on that for now, til the weekend when I don't have tired brain. I called YC cust serv today about my broken Pet Cemetery and they pretty much told me what we already know...sold out until Sept 1st, but if I call back when they're back in stock they can send me a new one. Now I'm petrified that I'll miss when they come back in stock. I'm really depending on you guys to help me watch for new stock and give me a shout out if you see anything before I do. If I miss out on getting a PC this year I'm not going to recover, LOL! 

Question, has anyone seen a difference between shipments with U.S. mail versus FedEx? Since my first PC was broken using traditional methods, I'm debating on asking YC if they'll ship my replacement FedEx even if I have to pay the extra shipping. Thoughts? And btw, the sytrofoam was busted at the bottom when I took it out of the box, so I'm wondering if someone dropped it either at the warehouse or somewhere along the line during shipping.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

He's holding such a big fish, with really big teeth, You know?


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lord, yes!!! I am tired of missing out. I am only 3 1/2 hours away!


I don't even know what state it's in lol! Please don't say California...that's one super long road trip from PA hehe!!


----------



## Scottsgirl

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


Would you please add this to be played on mobil? I cannot play it on my ipad! Thanks!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Howdy BB Peeps. Redsea, loved your video!  And welcome to the new peeps!! I tried to load my video but I'm not that great at it and must have done something wrong because it's sideways! Yeah, so I'm passing on that for now, til the weekend when I don't have tired brain. I called YC cust serv today about my broken Pet Cemetery and they pretty much told me what we already know...sold out until Sept 1st, but if I call back when they're back in stock they can send me a new one. Now I'm petrified that I'll miss when they come back in stock. I'm really depending on you guys to help me watch for new stock and give me a shout out if you see anything before I do. If I miss out on getting a PC this year I'm not going to recover, LOL!
> 
> Question, has anyone seen a difference between shipments with U.S. mail versus FedEx? Since my first PC was broken using traditional methods, I'm debating on asking YC if they'll ship my replacement FedEx even if I have to pay the extra shipping. Thoughts? And btw, the sytrofoam was busted at the bottom when I took it out of the box, so I'm wondering if someone dropped it either at the warehouse or somewhere along the line during shipping.


Hi, SP! Do not offer YC to pay for an upgrade. Ask for an upgrade. Whenever I have received anything damaged, I have usually received a replacement via FedEx within 2-3 days.  Also, of course we will keep an eye out for you for a replacement!


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! A Boney Bunch Convention!


Woohoo, I'm game....I love the name!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> I don't even know what state it's in lol! Please don't say California...that's one super long road trip from PA hehe!!


Your closest to Williamsburg, VA.


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Your closest to Williamsburg, VA.


Oooohh, that's very doable!!! Now to talk hubby into going, that part may be difficult!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Howdy BB Peeps. Redsea, loved your video!  And welcome to the new peeps!! I tried to load my video but I'm not that great at it and must have done something wrong because it's sideways! Yeah, so I'm passing on that for now, til the weekend when I don't have tired brain. I called YC cust serv today about my broken Pet Cemetery and they pretty much told me what we already know...sold out until Sept 1st, but if I call back when they're back in stock they can send me a new one. Now I'm petrified that I'll miss when they come back in stock. I'm really depending on you guys to help me watch for new stock and give me a shout out if you see anything before I do. If I miss out on getting a PC this year I'm not going to recover, LOL!
> 
> Question, has anyone seen a difference between shipments with U.S. mail versus FedEx? Since my first PC was broken using traditional methods, I'm debating on asking YC if they'll ship my replacement FedEx even if I have to pay the extra shipping. Thoughts? And btw, the sytrofoam was busted at the bottom when I took it out of the box, so I'm wondering if someone dropped it either at the warehouse or somewhere along the line during shipping.


Also, you can bet your sweet patooty that it was packaged wrong by YC in the first place at the warehouse for shipment. Mine was not packaged well, and there have been others with the same problem. 

The difference between regular FedEx, and FedEx Smartpost is the handing off to USPS for delivery. It takes longer with Smartpost because of this, and if your package goes missing after the handoff, then you will play h*ll getting either shipper to own up for the loss. It's a gamble, but if it is a problem for you, always pay $8.99 instead of $5.99 for the upgrade.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, I could just hug and squeeze you, girl! Your video was WONDERFUL! I felt like I was right there with you. And, I gotta tell you, while "Lights" was playing, I was dancing like nobody was watching!


Thank you so much! I love that song too!

I have a confession though, I am actually a boy, lol. No big deal though!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Oooohh, that's very doable!!! Now to talk hubby into going, that part may be difficult!


Get him to man up, I say! DH would be going with me, and that's that!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Thank you so much! I love that song too!
> 
> I have a confession though, I am actually a boy, lol. No big deal though!


Ah, the anonymity of the internet! Thanks for coming out, though!


----------



## Spookywolf

I took my bus back to the store today to exchange it for other things. The paint was awful, the lights were coming out and had a short in them. If you touched them at all they went out, so you know that's going to completely fail eventually. I also returned one of the two DDG's that my manager accidently ordered for me on Saturday. I have to say, that's really the way to go if you can afford it. Buy 2 of the pieces you're really worried about for bad paint, and you'll have the choice. I think Myerman mentioned this earlier too. But it really paid off on this mistake because one of the DDG's had some really bad paint, very dark brown spots in places that weren't supposed to be dark brown so it looked like she had leprosy or something. Fortunately the other one was good, so I got lucky there. Think I'd do that again if it's a piece I really care about. I picked up Bone White that I passed on last year and also got the cat and Bonesy. I'm still on the wait list for the witch boots when they come in and I know I want to buy that crackle owl jar shade, so thank the heavens for those vouchers, LOL!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I showed my nephew your video and when it got to the section with the ghoul buses he said "OMG, you have to get that one. You don't have it yet." I told him it was coming in tomorrow and he starts jumping up and down saying "yeeessssss, can't wait" I guess I may have to keep it after all. LOL


Thanks for watching and showing him my video! I guess the Ghoul Bus is yours now to keep, Lol.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Thank you so much! I love that song too!
> 
> I have a confession though, I am actually a boy, lol. No big deal though!


Didn't know that but glad I do now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Didn't know that but glad I do now.


Glad I could open my mouth and insert my foot for everyone else's benefit.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, and I forgot to tell you guys that my WTD arrived in great shape and no "runny" bats, LOL! So happy that at least the 2nd order from the store arrived in good shape and nothing to return. Now I'm waffling on if I want to buy the B & G or not. I know I said I was done with the bride stuff, but I don't know...


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Glad I could open my mouth and insert my foot for everyone else's benefit.


That makes four guys here that I know of. myself, happy, reasea, and haddenfield. Anyone else?


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Glad I could open my mouth and insert my foot for everyone else's benefit.


That's why we love you, Pumpkin Muffin!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> That makes four guys here that I know of. myself, happy, reasea, and haddenfield. Anyone else?


Pumpkin muffin, you'd better be a girl cause I'm starting to feel outnumbered here, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Pumpkin muffin, you'd better be a girl cause I'm starting to feel outnumbered here, LOL!


She's actually Betty Boop. LOL


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> That does it! I'm going to a Flagship store next year, even if I have to drive three hours! Awesome video, a nice spooky display, wow, thanks for sharing!


I would recommend it! Thank you very much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> That's why we love you, Pumpkin Muffin!!!


Well, if you really, Really, REALLY love me. Then, I guess it's okay. I can take it for you guys and gals! 

And, yes, Spooky, I am 100% WOman, LOL. But, if I were a guy, I would still be DDG at heart.


----------



## Cutiepie

Another year and I have to thank everyone here for all the information about coupons and the boneys to possibly check for problems. This year I decided to order every Boney online, and I am waiting on pins and needles for PC and GB. Today, I received a few boxes and while most were just okay the Boney and Clyde one really ticked me off. Looking at it from the female side I sighed seeing it looked pretty good, (I never expected perfection....just not my luck lol) but when I turned it around it looked like someone took a finger and put it in the paint and made a swirl across Clyde's face. Needless to say I am calling YC tomorrow. I figured I'd wait until then since I am still expecting 8 boxes, and I might as well get upset all at once lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> She's actually Betty Boop. LOL


With red hair, LOL!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Glad I could open my mouth and insert my foot for everyone else's benefit.


No need to feel bad, there is no way anyone would know.  don't worry about it!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Oh, and I forgot to tell you guys that my WTD arrived in great shape and no "runny" bats, LOL! So happy that at least the 2nd order from the store arrived in good shape and nothing to return. Now I'm waffling on if I want to buy the B & G or not. I know I said I was done with the bride stuff, but I don't know...


I am so happy to hear that! Woohoo! I hope mine is okay too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> No need to feel bad, there is no way anyone would know.  don't worry about it!


I'm a lover of people! Well, most people.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That makes four guys here that I know of. myself, happy, reasea, and haddenfield. Anyone else?


There's only four guys? That's it?  Someone else out there has got to be a guy?


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> But it really paid off on this mistake because one of the DDG's had some really bad paint, very dark brown spots in places that weren't supposed to be dark brown so it looked like she had leprosy or something.


If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


OMG! That is the worst tart butner I have ever seen! ROFL!


----------



## redsea

Scottsgirl said:


> Would you please add this to be played on mobil? I cannot play it on my ipad! Thanks!!


Hi there! I am so sorry, I can't figure out how to do that.  I tried to fix it earlier, but I cannot figure it out.  Maybe try copying and pasting the link in the safari browser?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

My cheeks are still burning from the redsea identity crisis, LOL. I'm outta here for tonight. Take care, everyone.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I am so happy to hear that! Woohoo! I hope mine is okay too.


Redsea, you're so sweet! Boy, girl makes no difference to me. You could be an alien from another planet and I'd still think you're cool! I hope you get all your stuff in one piece, especially the PC. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until Sept 1st rolls around and I know I have a new one. Think I'm going to need that Boney Bunch prescription for Xanex we got floating around on this thread, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


Poor guy! That's a really bad paint job!


----------



## boneybabe13

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! That is the worst tart butner I have ever seen! ROFL!


LOL, I never got around to taking it back, I tell myself he is extra spooky since he is bleeding from the eyes and nose


----------



## redsea

Thank you for watching!


----------



## Spookywolf

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


OMG! OMG! I can't stop laughing! Ebola!! Boneybabe13, that's the funniest thing I've seen posted in a while now! I literally had to stop and catch a breath before I could post anymore. Thanks for making my night. God, who paints these things!?! I mean really. Did they look at that and say, "Aw, it's close enough...next!"


----------



## Spookywolf

boneybabe13 said:


> LOL, I never got around to taking it back, I tell myself he is extra spooky since he is bleeding from the eyes and nose


You know, if that were mine, I think I'd keep it too. The paint is in just the right spots to almost make it look on purpose. Yeah, I could do creepy, bleeding black blood tart burner. Very Halloween!


----------



## redsea

chloerlz said:


> Roadtrip to the flagship store for everyone next year!! I would love to go!!


Yes, a convention would be awesome!


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> You know, if that were mine, I think I'd keep it too. The paint is in just the right spots to almost make it look on purpose. Yeah, I could do creepy, bleeding black blood tart burner. Very Halloween!


Hopefully this year's crop will be better!!


----------



## Cutiepie

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


I have to admit when I first saw the picture, I thought wow makes my paint job on the Boney and Clyde look great lol. Now that I look at it though it looks pretty cool and definitely original.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


Hey Mrs Frankenstein Ebola has hit the Boneys. Hahaha XD

I think it's creepy


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I hate to post and run, but the clock on my wall says 11:00 p.m. and I have to get up early for work tomorrow. Just wanted to stop by and check on everyone, see how the shipments are coming along. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys on getting your stuff in great shape. 
Goodnight BB Peeps!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Redsea, you're so sweet! Boy, girl makes no difference to me. You could be an alien from another planet and I'd still think you're cool! I hope you get all your stuff in one piece, especially the PC. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until Sept 1st rolls around and I know I have a new one. Think I'm going to need that Boney Bunch prescription for Xanex we got floating around on this thread, LOL!


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## weenbaby

The outlook on the PC don't look good. If everyone wants replacements then us *waited to long* people won't get one, or even better, will get all the ones no one wanted. Lol.


----------



## weenbaby

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


How the help did you get a tart butner that looked like that?


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm sorry, Mrs. F. I don't have that piece. I'm sure someone here still has it, with the original price tag on the bottom.


Not sure if someone already answered but.... $16.99


----------



## Mae

Finally got caught up. You all almost made me spit fortified grape juice all over my laptop. I love you guys! I think if my butner last year had come looking like that I probably would have kept him too. He has character.


----------



## redsea

This is my PC, what do you all think? I thought this was the best out of the three there.


----------



## redsea

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


Awww, your Boney warmer is crying...I told you to use your words carefully...LOL


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> Way to go Madjoodie - woop, woop!! (Hands I the air raising the roof, ha!) Now I hope you like it as much as I do (please back me up here, or I might have to go into witness protection from all you guys!). But seriously, let me know what you think...
> 
> I see we are having a moral discussion about the proper way to return items (we really all need Halloween/Yankee Anonymous if it has really gotten to this point). I agree tho - I have considered returning something I got with a coupon w/o a receipt for full credit once before - by the time I got to the register, I felt so dirty my hand was shaking as I pulled the receipt out! But just for sh*t's sake - can you imagine what a discount it would be if we all returned the boney's we bought with multiple coupons, got a full credit and then repurchased with coupons (I think my head just exploded). Oh my, I shudder at the thought - we could singlehandedly bankrupt Sean M.
> 
> Another good day today - got 4 $5 yc rewards vouchers in my email. I did have to send them pictures of some of my receipts. But they literally credited my account within minutes of the email and I got 2 more. This was all after I called customer service who had the Deerfield store call me and....(drum roll please)...they had 2 witches boots jard holders left in stock! They let me use a 20 off 45 so came to 35 w/shipping for both - so my buns (ahhh, I mean boots, ha!) are in the oven (ahh, I mean on their way, ha!)
> 
> Still haven't received my PC, WTD and GB. I'm horrified at some of my peeps' descriptions of their deliveries. I will almost feel guilty if my stuff comes in one piece (and I stress, almost). But truly, YC needs to do something about these bad deliveries. It can't just be FedEx or UPS or whoever is delivering these dam things! Anyway, I'm still holding out hope that the bus won't be too bad. I'm sure I will keep it either way cuz I just can't help myself, but a half-decent paint job would be nice (pretty pleeasssse - I'm not asking for much here Sean M.)
> 
> Cannot wait for lunch to hit Yankee in Faneuil Hall again tomorrow with coups and vouchers in hand! O boy, I need help!


Keep us updated on what you get tomorrow at YC!  And that is great news about the Witch Boots!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There's only four guys? That's it?  Someone else out there has got to be a guy?


Guy? Boy? Man? Male? I'm only 25 so I think I qualify as a young gent still........ or am I middle aged? 

....Lets hear it for the boy.... *sings and dances* ..... what?


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> View attachment 207011
> View attachment 207012
> View attachment 207013
> View attachment 207014
> 
> 
> This is my PC, what do you all think? I thought this was the best out of the three there.


Looks good.... But why is his thumb flocked? LOL


----------



## redsea

chloerlz said:


> Finally got home and situated. I took pics of all of my new boneys I got from online and in store. I love everything (especially the cemetery, that's my fav) except, I'm not 100% happy with boney and clyde, just seeing what it could have looked liked really changes things for me. To me, it looked a little sloppy. Like the tires, the gun, the front of the car, the bullets aren't well defined. I'm going to try and exchange it for hopefully a better one when they come in stock in September. It may be me just being super picky lol! https://boneybunch2014.shutterfly.com/pictures/30


I loved seeing the pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Guy? Boy? Man? Male? I'm only 25 so I think I qualify as a young gent still........ or am I middle aged?
> 
> ....Lets hear it for the boy.... *sings and dances* ..... what?


Happy you can be whatever you want to be. But at 25, you are definitely still quite young. 

P.S. Love that song. Reminds me of the original Footloose. Dance with me baby!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Looks good.... But why is his thumb flocked? LOL


Thanks! One of the others had a chip in the back, and one had some really dark areas I didn't like.  I think he painted his thumbnail black...you know how some paint one finger for good luck? LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lord, I have dated myself, talking about the original Footloose. I still haven't seen the remake, LOL!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Guy? Boy? Man? Male? I'm only 25 so I think I qualify as a young gent still........ or am I middle aged?
> 
> ....Lets hear it for the boy.... *sings and dances* ..... what?


Hey, I know that song! Is that Whitney Houston? (Hides under table in case it isn't )


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lord, I have dated myself, talking about the original Footloose. I still haven't seen the remake, LOL!


I will NEVER get over the PM you sent. N-E-V-E-R !!!!! ever. FAR TOO MUCH lolol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hey, I know that song! Is that Whitney Houston? (Hides under table in case it isn't )


Deniece Williams 1984, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I will NEVER get over the PM you sent. N-E-V-E-R !!!!! ever. FAR TOO MUCH lolol!


Glad I could make you smile. It's true, you know!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Hey, I know that song! Is that Whitney Houston? (Hides under table in case it isn't )


I dont think so.....But, I am not sure LOL. *hides*


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Deniece Williams 1984, LOL!


Darn it! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, off to bed I go. It's just been too cra cra around here tonight! And I thought I needed Xanax for my Boneys, LOL! G'Night, Boney Peeps!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Glad I could make you smile. It's true, you know!


*faints* well I do declare !


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, off to bed I go. It's just been too cra cra around here tonight! And I thought I needed Xanax for my Boneys, LOL! G'Night, Boney Peeps!


Night little minx! teeheee


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Darn it! LOL


Oh, who gives a crap, LOL! The song makes you wanna dance, Dance, DANCE! LOL!


----------



## redsea

Goodnight Pumpkin Muffin! And I cannot stress enough, don't worry about it! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Night little minx! teeheee


Little? Oh, you underestimate my minxiness.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Goodnight Pumpkin Muffin! And I cannot stress enough, don't worry about it! LOL


*Hugs* Cheeks still on fire, and I don't mean from S&M! That almost gave me a heart attack, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

G'Night guys! I've gotta recharge. Most of my Boneys are coming tomorrow! Woot! Woot!


----------



## weenbaby

Omg my shift will never end. I'm suppose to leave in 10 but I think the guy relieving me is going to be late. 
Oh Sean M. You would never be late would you?


----------



## happythenjaded

I have a feeling there are like 48 Sean M's ... they all totally just use that same name LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Sigh..... Now all my packages say they will be delivered Friday.... Looks like my one that was for Thursday is coming Friday as well... All are in TX though... damn TX for being so big.... grrrr. LOL.

Night!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Sigh..... Now all my packages say they will be delivered Friday.... Looks like my one that was for Thursday is coming Friday as well... All are in TX though... damn TX for being so big.... grrrr. LOL.
> 
> Night!


Lol, all my Yankee packages have always come a day earlier than they were predicted!


----------



## myerman82

I hope your boney bunches come with excellent paint jobs pumpkin muffin.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Lol, all my Yankee packages have always come a day earlier than they were predicted!


I dont remember if mine do or not......hmmmm.... EEEEE!! hopefully they come tomorrow!!! LOL.


----------



## myerman82

My replacement boneys came today but not my web orders. Lol


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Lol, all my Yankee packages have always come a day earlier than they were predicted!


Mine used to come early too.


----------



## Cutiepie

I have a question....How do replacement orders work? I really want to get a new Boney and Clyde since the paint was horrible on his face. Do I just pay for a second one, and then take this one back to the store?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, off to bed I go. It's just been too cra cra around here tonight! And I thought I needed Xanax for my Boneys, LOL! G'Night, Boney Peeps!


That's putting it nicely. Lol


----------



## myerman82

Cutiepie said:


> I have a question....How do replacement orders work? I really want to get a new Boney and Clyde since the paint was horrible on his face. Do I just pay for a second one, and then take this one back to the store?


You have to write them at [email protected] and explain why you want a replacement. Add pictures to the email and they will write back what steps if any you need to take next. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cutiepie

Thank You... you were a big help. Hopefully that email won't be that long since my 8 boxes should arrive by Friday. Fingers crossed I get lucky on a majority this year lol


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> I had to line the garage with gorilla shelves from SAMs for storage!
> I should get the pumpkin jar holder Friday also!! So excited! Also won a chainsaw boney on ebay! Think I paid too much now that some others popped up but too late now, I really wanted him anyway! Also lost my head and purchased the poison apple candle!
> I still need a better fisherman and a football player, then I will be set!
> I will try a test picture pretty soon, we will see how I do!


I don't think even gorilla shelves would help me at this point...now an extra garage...perhaps! 

Congrats on the chainsaw guy, I've always liked that one (the look on the pumpkin's face cracks me up). I love a good eBay bargain as much as anyone, but a few extra dollars to get a piece you want is money well spent in my book.

And the poison apple candle too? You don't mess around! Hope all your deliveries arrive safely!


----------



## myerman82

Cutiepie said:


> Thank You... you were a big help. Hopefully that email won't be that long since my 8 boxes should arrive by Friday. Fingers crossed I get lucky on a majority this year lol


I hope all your orders come perfect. I still have that dreaded bus coming in. I wish they would stop using childish sharpie writing.especially for 40 dollars.


----------



## Cutiepie

myerman82 said:


> I hope all your orders come perfect. I still have that dreaded bus coming in. I wish they would stop using childish sharpie writing.especially for 40 dollars.


I completely agree. I also have the bus and cemetery and quite a few others coming. I am embarrassed to say, I ordered online last year and never opened the boxes because we were going to move. I took for granted they would be ok. One day I will open them and either cry or sigh.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Sigh..... Now all my packages say they will be delivered Friday.... Looks like my one that was for Thursday is coming Friday as well... All are in TX though... damn TX for being so big.... grrrr. LOL.
> 
> Night!


At least yours are in Texas, mine still haven't left Ohio!


----------



## Madjoodie

ninababy100109 said:


> So since everyone had been examining their boneys, I figured I'd go examine mine... Ok wait - did I really just say that....
> 
> Anyway - I think everything looks good - with my boney...duhhhh I mean boneys. Then again, I'm not all that picky - well with my boney - yea - but with my boneys - not really - o lord where was I goin with this...
> 
> O ya right - why does the football player have a big piece o' turf coming out his arse?


On a roll again tonight, ninababy! And thanks for wondering this too about the football player. I tried to delicately ask a few days ago what was going on between his legs!

As soon as I fire up my new urn, I will be happy to add my reviews on the Scenterpiece. Since all the cool kids are using apple pumpkin, I may have to try that as well. Or I could really shake things up and start with apple cider or pumpkin wreath! I'll have to sleep on that big decision (or perhaps get Sean M's advice).

Looking forward to hearing about your next shopping escapades (aka what I may have to buy next)!


----------



## myerman82

My packages are at my post office two blocks away. It says to give it two days for delivery. Lol


----------



## SkippyBones95

myerman82 said:


> My packages are at my post office two blocks away. It says to give it two days for delivery. Lol


I just checked and my tracking says the same thing. I am a mile away from the post office. Are they walking them here....even that would be faster


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> My packages are at my post office two blocks away. It says to give it two days for delivery. Lol


Oh, I'm sure they'll come tomorrow! (Crossing fingers!)


----------



## Madjoodie

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> ]


Wow, I just about fell off my chair laughing, boneybabe13! Thanks so much for sharing your special piece with the rest of us! Sad that this isn't the worst paint job I've seen today (ghoul bus anyone?). Also funny because someone at my place today described my Boney & Clyde as having chicken pox (stupid bullet hole wannabes)!


----------



## weenbaby

Sean M to the rescue!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Oh, I'm sure they'll come tomorrow! (Crossing fingers!)


Hopefully, I can't imagine my package sitting there tomorrow, especially since it's been sitting there since noon today. Usually they are good about getting packages on the truck the same day. Whenever a package arrives at 7 in the morning it's shipped to me same day. I want to see this bus already. LOL


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> I just checked and my tracking says the same thing. I am a mile away from the post office. Are they walking them here....even that would be faster


I find it funny that my package went sight seeing all the way to my house but my replacement from Monday night was at my front door this morning. That's some service right there.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Umm, I just took my Boney and Clyde out of the bag. Can anyone tell me what the heck those things with eyes are supposed to be on either side of Boney's shotgun and behind Clyde's elbow?? At first I thought they were dogs, but there aren't any windows...


----------



## gloomycatt

Trying to see if I can fix Bonesy's leash so it doesn't look like he's biting it...I'm thinking maybe a needle nose pliers to bend it. For the love of boneys don't let me break it!!! *shudders*


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> Trying to see if I can fix Bonesy's leash so it doesn't look like he's biting it...I'm thinking maybe a needle nose pliers to bend it. For the love of boneys don't let me break it!!! *shudders*


I was taking my Dawn out and it looks like the leash is pierced into the side of the face, the I accidentally bumped up against it and the part Dawn is "holding" fell out of her hand


----------



## gloomycatt

Redsea does it seem like there's a hole in his stomach by the thumb? Maybe he had a chest burster lol. If I figure out how to post pictures from my phone I will


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Getting in the spirit? Man fined for behaving like a ghost in a cemetery. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-woooooooh-noises-waving-arms-cemetery.html
I'm sure he was a nuisance, but "wooooooh" noises has me cracking up. ?wooooooh!


----------



## gloomycatt

Oh no! Puppies don't need piercings. Can you fix it? Maybe jewelry wire?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just received this B1G1F


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> Oh no! Puppies don't need piercings. Can you fix it? Maybe jewelry wire?


The wire is so thin I'm afraid I would break it  I hope your able to fix yours


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Umm, I just took my Boney and Clyde out of the bag. Can anyone tell me what the heck those things with eyes are supposed to be on either side of Boney's shotgun and behind Clyde's elbow?? At first I thought they were dogs, but there aren't any windows...


Hi, JB! They are door handles, with skull accents.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Finally finished going through all my bags from the preview party...so disappointed. I'm taking back over half of what I purchased to exchange. Very bad paint jobs, pieces that don't fit, parts missing glaze :/


----------



## gloomycatt

I got it!!  sorry about yours though  hope you can get a perfectly painted replacement


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 207054
> 
> 
> Just received this B1G1F


OMG! OMG! Thank you so very much for the heads up! I have been waiting for this one!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

You're welcome. Waving arms & shouting woooooohoo noises?


----------



## gloomycatt

Yay!!! Me too


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> Yay!!! Me too


Oh, crud, it doesn't work on the Halloween jar candles. They aren't large jars.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Bummer. I was about to ask which halloween one to buy. I don't like overly sweet candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, it looks like 4 of my 5 remaining packages are arriving today! I can't wait! Here's hoping everyone else's packages arrive safely, and that they love their Boneys!

And for those of us having problems with our orders, no worries! We will get everything worked out, in plenty of time for Halloween!  Take care everybody, and have a great Boney day!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, JB! They are door handles, with skull accents.


Ah haha haha Thanks Pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Bummer. I was about to ask which halloween one to buy. I don't like overly sweet candles.


Yeah. I want them for their jars, not necessarily for their scents. Shawn M. knew what he was doing when he made this coupon, LOL.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 207054
> 
> 
> Just received this B1G1F


Agh! I was waiting for the B2G2..but this will work just as well!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> I got it!!  sorry about yours though  hope you can get a perfectly painted replacement


Thanks gloomy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Finally finished going through all my bags from the preview party...so disappointed. I'm taking back over half of what I purchased to exchange. Very bad paint jobs, pieces that don't fit, parts missing glaze :/


Yes, JB! It's your money! Don't settle for really bad Boneys! We don't expect them to be perfect, but for us collectors, they need to have some sort of quality! And for what they cost? Need I say more?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Loud and clear Pumpkin!


----------



## happythenjaded

I thiiiiiiink my orders miiiiight surprise me and arrive today .... !!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> I thiiiiiiink my orders miiiiight surprise me and arrive today .... !!!!


Yay!!! Piiiiccctttuurreessss!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Eeep!!! I have 5 YC boxes on my porch! Yipppeee!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Eeep!!! I have 5 YC boxes on my porch! Yipppeee!!!!


How exciting!!!! What did ya get? Open, open, open. I need y'all to feed my Boney needs till mine escape from Ohio! Hehe


----------



## boneybabe13

Madjoodie said:


> As soon as I fire up my new urn, I will be happy to add my reviews on the Scenterpiece. Since all the cool kids are using apple pumpkin, I may have to try that as well. Or I could really shake things up and start with apple cider or pumpkin wreath! I'll have to sleep on that big decision (or perhaps get Sean M's advice).


Great minds, I bought the same 3!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Eeep!!! I have 5 YC boxes on my porch! Yipppeee!!!!


Eeeee! Pictures! Eeeee! Yayayay! So happy for you !!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yay!!! Piiiiccctttuurreessss!!!!


If they arrive today for sure!! If not... Tomorrow for sure! Lol


----------



## redsea

gloomycatt said:


> Redsea does it seem like there's a hole in his stomach by the thumb? Maybe he had a chest burster lol. If I figure out how to post pictures from my phone I will


He actually does have a little hole by where he is holding the leash...that is so odd.

Is there a little whole by the hand holding the leash for everyone else too? Thanks!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I thiiiiiiink my orders miiiiight surprise me and arrive today .... !!!!


I hope so! Don't forget to post tons of pictures if they do!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Eeep!!! I have 5 YC boxes on my porch! Yipppeee!!!!


Yay! That's good to hear!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> If they arrive today for sure!! If not... Tomorrow for sure! Lol


Oookayy


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Wishing I had chosen the $8.99 shipping. Looks like that's the way to go. Just checked my order status (again) and I am due to get the mansion on Saturday. Everything else is supposed to come on Monday. Can't stand the suspense. I'll just have to live vicariously through y'all until then. Can't wait to see the next wave of photos.


----------



## weenbaby

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Wishing I had chosen the $8.99 shipping. Looks like that's the way to go. Just checked my order status (again) and I am due to get the mansion on Saturday. Everything else is supposed to come on Monday. Can't stand the suspense. I'll just have to live vicariously through y'all until then. Can't wait to see the next wave of photos.


The mansion is really cool


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Eeep!!! I have 5 YC boxes on my porch! Yipppeee!!!!


I want to see your DDG pictures.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> The mansion is really cool


I like the mansion but I couldn't see spending the money on the same design again. The sign and boney guy isn't enough for me to repurchase.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm struggling with where to put all the Boneys never mind mansions. This will be my first mansion. I've never really been that into anything but the Boneys. I guess it was the detailing that caught my eye this year.


----------



## ninababy100109

redsea said:


> Hi friends! Here are the pictures/videos I was telling you about! I did put music to it, but you can mute it if it is not your cup of tea.  I chose the first song "Lights," because it is about being afraid of the dark (perfect for the Halloween section I was showing  lol). I chose Pocketful of Sunshine because both places are like "paradise!" Oh, yes, I also have pictures of the Butterfly conservatory, Magic Wings, at the end.
> http://youtu.be/LAXGNE5v2iU?list=UUlVRlmChWYuXBoAvte3vWCg


redsea - Ammaaazzzing! You are very talented! Do you do this type of videography/production as a hobby or line of work?...

Now I just have to go to the Flagship! Is this the Deerfield, MA store? I've lived in Boston all my life. Yankee Candle is an institution in MA and everybody I know has visited the BIG store. But I'm not one for long car rides (even tho many wouldn't consider 2 hrs to be all that long). But now I just have to go. I didn't realize just how much was there to see (and buy!)

Thanks so much redsea!


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> redsea - Ammaaazzzing! You are very talented! Do you do this type of videography/production as a hobby or line of work?...
> 
> Now I just have to go to the Flagship! Is this the Deerfield, MA store? I've lived in Boston all my life. Yankee Candle is an institution in MA and everybody I know has visited the BIG store. But I'm not one for long car rides (even tho many wouldn't consider 2 hrs to be all that long). But now I just have to go. I didn't realize just how much was there to see (and buy!)
> 
> Thanks so much redsea!


Thanks for your kind comments, Ninababy! I just do this as a hobby, and I love taking pictures/video and putting them together.  It really is worth the trip, there is SO much stuff there, and the scenery is lots of fun too. Here is a slideshow of when I went if February. This one shows Spring Displays instead of fall. http://youtu.be/_6mCoiR3m84


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> That makes four guys here that I know of. myself, happy, reasea, and haddenfield. Anyone else?


This is me comin outta the closet - BOY! But I consider myself an honorary female (if that's ok ladies). I work with all women and only women and have for 15 years - and at home there's all ladies - so one could say I've been "turned" alla True Blood, ha! But hey - what can I say - I love girls, girls, girls girls...girls I do adore! 

My lil girl's name is Nina - the love of my life - and my wife and I welcomed her into this world on 10/01/09 - hence, the screen name/pseudonym...

So there's my confession. Myerman - you can add me to the list - but put an asterisk next to my name (remember - honorary female and proud of it - where my girls at?!)


----------



## ninababy100109

boneybabe13 said:


> If your DDG had leprosy my tart burner from last year is dying from ebola
> View attachment 207006


I want this!!! Awesome - would have def kept too!


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Looks good.... But why is his thumb flocked? LOL


Nice flocking thumb! Ha! I shudder at the thought of where Mr. Boney may be putting that thing!


----------



## ninababy100109

Madjoodie said:


> On a roll again tonight, ninababy! And thanks for wondering this too about the football player. I tried to delicately ask a few days ago what was going on between his legs!
> 
> As soon as I fire up my new urn, I will be happy to add my reviews on the Scenterpiece. Since all the cool kids are using apple pumpkin, I may have to try that as well. Or I could really shake things up and start with apple cider or pumpkin wreath! I'll have to sleep on that big decision (or perhaps get Sean M's advice).
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your next shopping escapades (aka what I may have to buy next)!


Loves ya Madjoodie!


----------



## Scottsgirl

redsea said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, Nina! I just do this as a hobby, and I love taking pictures/video and putting them together.  It really is worth the trip, there is SO much stuff there, and the scenery is lots of fun too. Here is a slideshow of when I went if February. This one shows Spring Displays instead of fall. http://youtu.be/_6mCoiR3m84


Fantastic slideshow! Thanks! I was able to watch this one! . They had some really fun stuff! Looked like I saw some gargoyles? I really really wanted to go for boney bunch and debated until the last minute, but it's a 16 hour drive! Maybe someday!


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> Nice flocking thumb! Ha! I shudder at the thought of where Mr. Boney may be putting that thing!


Other than that, he is perfect though, LOL. There were two other ones in Deerfield, one was chipped and the other had really dark paint in some areas that I didn't like. So, I figure he was the best of the three. Or does this thumb mean that he has lost all value? 

Haha. I could put it on eBay as a "rare mistake!" JK, I am NOT going to do that.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> This is me comin outta the closet - BOY! But I consider myself an honorary female (if that's ok ladies). I work with all women and only women and have for 15 years - and at home there's all ladies - so one could say I've been "turned" alla True Blood, ha! But hey - what can I say - I love girls, girls, girls girls...girls I do adore!
> 
> My lil girl's name is Nina - the love of my life - and my wife and I welcomed her into this world on 10/01/09 - hence, the screen name/pseudonym...
> 
> So there's my confession. Myerman - you can add me to the list - but put an asterisk next to my name (remember - honorary female and proud of it - where my girls at?!)


I always thought you were female.


----------



## redsea

EDIT: pictures not showing up


----------



## myerman82

There is myself, happy, redsea, haddenfield & ninababy. Anyone else????


----------



## ninababy100109

redsea said:


> Other than that, he is perfect though, LOL. There were two other ones in Deerfield, one was chipped and the other had really dark paint in some areas that I didn't like. So, I figure he was the best of the three. Or does this thumb mean that he has lost all value?
> 
> Haha. I could put it on eBay as a "rare mistake!" JK, I am NOT going to do that.


Ha! No, I think it looks great actually redsea... I hope mine looks as good when it arrives. I'd take that flocking thumb anytime! The flocking always ends up in the craziest of places tho. If you actually just scratch at it a lil bit with your thumbnail it usually comes right off - that's what I do when I find flocking in suspect places. Come to think of it - maybe that's what Mr. Boney in your PC piece was doing - scratching off his own flocking, ha! Perhaps he was itchy!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I always thought you were female.


Thanks Myerman! Now if my wife ever says that to me - we may have a problem, ha! 

But like Pumpkin Muffin, I am a people-person. I love people - gender, color, ethnicity, size, shape, sexuality - makes no difference to me. As long as you have a kind heart/spirit, you're alright in my books. I cannot stand SELFISH people. If I could ever be accused of being discriminatory, it would be against SELFISH people - do NOT like them. I work in public human services - specifically child welfare services (DCF) - and meeting people from all walks of life and using my skills (however limited they may be, ha!) to help others (children especially) improve the quality of their lives is my passion...


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Thanks Myerman! Now if my wife ever says that to me - we may have a problem, ha!
> 
> But like Pumpkin Muffin, I am a people-person. I love people - gender, color, ethnicity, size, shape, sexuality - makes no difference to me. As long as you have a kind heart/spirit, you're alright in my books. I cannot stand SELFISH people. If I could ever be accused of being discriminatory, it would be against SELFISH people - do NOT like them. I work in public human services - specifically child welfare services (DCF) - and meeting people from all walks of life and using my skills (however limited they may be, ha!) to help others (children especially) improve the quality of their lives is my passion...


Maybe it was because of the name "ninababy" Anyway, thanks for coming out as a guy. LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

So I left work early today to take a tour of some preschools with my lil girl. Now I'm home (hence, all the posts). I wasn't able to make my regularly scheduled trip to Faneuil Hall to spread some love at Yankee with my vouchers and coupons. Do I do the unthinkable and drag my poor child to the mall location near my house? These vouchers and coupons are once again burning a hole in my pocket... Problem is -there is a Build-A-Bear right across from YC in my local mall. So, if I drag my child to Yankee...well, let's just say there goes the savings from the vouchers/coupons...oohhh dam you Build-A-Bear - why must you confound me so?!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wooooohooo! I am currently hiding from my poor mailman so he doesn't clobber me for having to deliver 8 Yankee Candle boxes upon my doorstep just now!

they weren't scheduled til Saturday! I am beyond thrilled.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> So I left work early today to take a tour of some preschools with my lil girl. Now I'm home (hence, all the posts). I wasn't able to make my regularly scheduled trip to Faneuil Hall to spread some love at Yankee with my vouchers and coupons. Do I do the unthinkable and drag my poor child to the mall location near my house? These vouchers and coupons are once again burning a hole in my pocket... Problem is -there is a Build-A-Bear right across from YC in my local mall. So, if I drag my child to Yankee...well, let's just say there goes the savings from the vouchers/coupons...oohhh dam you Build-A-Bear - why must you confound me so?!


YIPES! I think I'd wait and go this evening after my dh came home and leave the lil punkin with him.  I took my 6 yr old grand-daughter with me Monday...I was so freaky the whole time worrying that she'd accidentally break something.

Oh...double WOOOOHOOOO!!! I got my BB as well as my lithophane from Victorian Trading AND my NBC cuckoo clock! It IS Christmas!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Weeee. !! My deliveries are out for delivery today. !!!


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Weeee. !! My deliveries are out for delivery today. !!!


Happy - I a wondering maybe you as well as others could answer this: I haven't bothered to track my packages (bought just the online exclusives). I ordered them sat morn prior to going to the preview. I used regular shipping. Did you as well? Should I be expecting delivery today maybe...hopefully...please?


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - I a wondering maybe you as well as others could answer this: I haven't bothered to track my packages (bought just the online exclusives). I ordered them sat morn prior to going to the preview. I used regular shipping. Did you as well? Should I be expecting delivery today maybe...hopefully...please?


Yes I just did the regular shipping


----------



## ninababy100109

wickedwillingwench said:


> YIPES! I think I'd wait and go this evening after my dh came home and leave the lil punkin with him.  I took my 6 yr old grand-daughter with me Monday...I was so freaky the whole time worrying that she'd accidentally break something.
> 
> Oh...double WOOOOHOOOO!!! I got my BB as well as my lithophane from Victorian Trading AND my NBC cuckoo clock! It IS Christmas!!!!


I think you're right WWW - must be strong! And congrats on your new treasures!


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Yes I just did the regular shipping


OOOOOOOOOooooooo - there is hope! Now I really don't want to check tracking for fear of a let-down...


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> Ha! No, I think it looks great actually redsea... I hope mine looks as good when it arrives. I'd take that flocking thumb anytime! The flocking always ends up in the craziest of places tho. If you actually just scratch at it a lil bit with your thumbnail it usually comes right off - that's what I do when I find flocking in suspect places. Come to think of it - maybe that's what Mr. Boney in your PC piece was doing - scratching off his own flocking, ha! Perhaps he was itchy!


Thanks! LOL, Yes, the poor Mr. Bones must be so itchy in that flocking suit!


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> So I left work early today to take a tour of some preschools with my lil girl. Now I'm home (hence, all the posts). I wasn't able to make my regularly scheduled trip to Faneuil Hall to spread some love at Yankee with my vouchers and coupons. Do I do the unthinkable and drag my poor child to the mall location near my house? These vouchers and coupons are once again burning a hole in my pocket... Problem is -there is a Build-A-Bear right across from YC in my local mall. So, if I drag my child to Yankee...well, let's just say there goes the savings from the vouchers/coupons...oohhh dam you Build-A-Bear - why must you confound me so?!


Too funny about Build a Bear! I say you go, it will be worth a stop at build a bear.


----------



## redsea

wickedwillingwench said:


> wooooohooo! I am currently hiding from my poor mailman so he doesn't clobber me for having to deliver 8 Yankee Candle boxes upon my doorstep just now!
> 
> they weren't scheduled til Saturday! I am beyond thrilled.


WOOOOHHOOOOO! Happness overload! Any Pics?


----------



## happythenjaded

Is it 5 o'clock yet?? I must get home to my Boneys !!!


----------



## Reek Reek

Mine just came in! Pet cemetery looks amazing, but the paint job on WTD is too sloppy


----------



## maxthedog

I can't keep up with all the posts lol... got a notification from fed ex that packages delivered today. Cemetery wake and the bus


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?? I must get home to my Boneys !!!


Only four more hours to go, hang in there! In the meantime, you have something exciting to look forward to!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

no pics yet...sorry. everything looks ok to me except the ghoul bus...it's got sloppy black paint wash over it giving it a grimy look and the paint is actually running down one side. Ugh.

Everything else is good.

I guess today is the day I clean off the shelves and put up the boneys.


----------



## DarkSecret

Reek Reek said:


> View attachment 207096
> 
> 
> Mine just came in! Pet cemetery looks amazing, but the paint job on WTD is too sloppy



I haven't received my WTD yet, so I don't know what one looks like in person, but isn't his sheets a little dark? I agree his flocking is a little sloppy. But lucky you, you got a nice pet cemetery. I would rather return the WTD than the cemetery, cause he may still be in stock. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Reek Reek said:


> View attachment 207096
> 
> 
> Mine just came in! Pet cemetery looks amazing, but the paint job on WTD is too sloppy


yeah, that's pretty awful. I'd be calling Sean M.


----------



## redsea

wickedwillingwench said:


> no pics yet...sorry. everything looks ok to me except the ghoul bus...it's got sloppy black paint wash over it giving it a grimy look and the paint is actually running down one side. Ugh.
> 
> Everything else is good.
> 
> I guess today is the day I clean off the shelves and put up the boneys.


I am glad everything (except the bus) is looking good. Yes, get the shelves ready! I have all of mine (not too many right now, still waiting for my online order) on my desk. I was going to wait unit Halloween was closer, but decided not to! I can't keep the new little Boneys stuck in their packaging until the season starts, I just can't. LOL. Enjoy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

redsea said:


> I am glad everything (except the bus) is looking good. Yes, get the shelves ready! I have all of mine (not too many right now, still waiting for my online order) on my desk. I was going to wait unit Halloween was closer, but decided not to! I can't keep the new little Boneys stuck in their packaging until the season starts, I just can't. LOL. Enjoy.


but...but...it's August...seasons are 3 months long, right????


----------



## redsea

wickedwillingwench said:


> but...but...it's August...seasons are 3 months long, right????


There you go! Good thinking.  I think it is funny how I don't have my regular fall decorations out (leaves, scarecrows etc.) but I have Halloween. ;D i am doing things in opposite order this year.


----------



## Scottsgirl

I may just be ahead of everyone! Now off to get something for hubby to make some more shelves tonight!


----------



## redsea

Scottsgirl said:


> View attachment 207101
> 
> 
> I may just be ahead of everyone! Now off to get something for hubby to make some more shelves tonight!


I love your displays, Scottsgirl! Wow! Do you charge admission?


----------



## Scottsgirl

redsea said:


> I love your displays, Scottsgirl! Wow! Do you charge admission?


No admission, just stop on by!


----------



## Scottsgirl

redsea said:


> I love your displays, Scottsgirl! Wow! Do you charge admission?


Oh Redsea! My apologies! Didn't say thank you for the compliments! It's a work in progress....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

redsea said:


> There you go! Good thinking.  I think it is funny how I don't have my regular fall decorations out (leaves, scarecrows etc.) but I have Halloween. ;D i am doing things in opposite order this year.


I promised dh that I wouldn't Halloween out our new camp cabin but...hmmmm....it's realllly hard not to be me. LOL. I will have to stick with autumn and harvest up there but it's coming.

Btw, I got the Halloween crackle lamp shade and I LOVE it. It looks great lit up--can't wait til tonight to see it in all its glory.


----------



## redsea

Scottsgirl said:


> Oh Redsea! My apologies! Didn't say thank you for the compliments! It's a work in progress....


It is coming along well, be sure to keep us updated on it's progression!  Since I really only started collecting this past winter, I only have a few pieces, but the collection is quickly growing for me!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Scottsgirl said:


> View attachment 207101
> 
> 
> I may just be ahead of everyone! Now off to get something for hubby to make some more shelves tonight!


wow...it's abundant but not tacky or cluttered. Great job!


----------



## redsea

wickedwillingwench said:


> I promised dh that I wouldn't Halloween out our new camp cabin but...hmmmm....it's realllly hard not to be me. LOL. I will have to stick with autumn and harvest up there but it's coming.
> 
> Btw, I got the Halloween crackle lamp shade and I LOVE it. It looks great lit up--can't wait til tonight to see it in all its glory.


I love that crackle too, nice choice!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's nice to see so much excitement here today!  I will be posting pictures of my Boneys to Photobucket, and a link to each folder, as I go through each of my five boxes that arrived today. Here is the link to Dawn of the Dead and the cat:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...h 2014/Dawn of the Dead and Cat?sort=3&page=1

Please make sure to note the differences between the two Dawns, which is why it benefits you to shop around, until you find a piece you love for any particular Boney.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Sorry I've been out of the loop for a few days. Trying to prep for a job interview. Anyway, I received my online exclusives yesterday. I am perfectly happy with the pet cemetery and wake the dead. As I mentioned before, I ordered two ghoul buses. Obviously, I should have ordered more of them. So-so paint job on both, the license plate is ridiculous (Sharpie?), and the lights go in and out on both (looks like something is loose, maybe I need to adjust the batteries). I was really looking forward to that piece. It just didn't have the quality I wanted. I guess I'll keep the best of the two and take the other one back to the store. Why can't YC get it together with their quality. The pet cemetery was beautiful but a few of these pieces look like they were just thrown together and stuffed in boxes.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's nice to see so much excitement here today!  I will be posting pictures of my Boneys to Photobucket, and a link to each folder, as I go through each of my five boxes that arrived today. Here is the link to Dawn of the Dead and the cat:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...h 2014/Dawn of the Dead and Cat?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Please make sure to note the differences between the two Dawns, which is why it benefits you to shop around, until you find a piece you love for any particular Boney.


I can't wait to see all of the Boney pictures, off to look now!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Sorry I've been out of the loop for a few days. Trying to prep for a job interview. Anyway, I received my online exclusives yesterday. I am perfectly happy with the pet cemetery and wake the dead. As I mentioned before, I ordered two ghoul buses. Obviously, I should have ordered more of them. So-so paint job on both, the license plate is ridiculous (Sharpie?), and the lights go in and out on both (looks like something is loose, maybe I need to adjust the batteries). I was really looking forward to that piece. It just didn't have the quality I wanted. I guess I'll keep the best of the two and take the other one back to the store. Why can't YC get it together with their quality. The pet cemetery was beautiful but a few of these pieces look like they were just thrown together and stuffed in boxes.


Welcome back, Haddonfield! I haven't gotten to the box with my bus yet. Based on your review and others, I am really, really worried. 

Also, best wishes to you on your upcoming job interview!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, I just put a Ghostly Treats tart into my butner, and will let you guys know if it has a great throw! I sure hope so! 

Wow, that rhymed!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I can't wait to see all of the Boney pictures, off to look now!


By the way, the lettering on both tombstones is fine. I just realized Dawn's arm is in the way.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, I just put a Ghostly Treats tart into my butner, and will let you guys know if it has a great throw! I sure hope so!
> 
> Wow, that rhymed!


I have a votive near the Boney displays on my desk (still in it's packaging) and I keep getting the scent even though it isn't lit. This fragrance is definitely becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome back, Haddonfield! I haven't gotten to the box with my bus yet. Based on your review and others, I am really, really worried.
> 
> Also, best wishes to you on your upcoming job interview!


Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! Maybe your bus will be better. I can handle the shoddy paint job and even the Sharpie on the license plate (although it does irk me), but when lights don't work, well, that really grinds my gears! I'll probably buy another one or two when they come back in stock. Eventually I will get one that is decent.

Oh, I can't wait to hear about the throw from the Ghostly Treats tart! I have only used tea lights in GT thus far, but it seems to have a decent throw when you have 2 or 3 lit. I'll buy the tarts if they are good. GT is definitely a great smelling candle!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I guess your experience with the bus is like mine with Boney & Clyde. I ordered two of them, and they both have issues I can't live with. Back they go, and I doubt I will order them again.  There is so much going on in this piece, I need to see it with my eyes before I buy it again. 

The tart is still melting! We'll see!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here is the link to the album for photos of the two Boney & Clyde pieces that came in the mail today. Sadly, I received two duds. I won't go into detail why, but the photos are for your perusal. I think it is easy to see why I wouldn't want to keep them, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

I really love this piece, so I will be looking in store throughout the season, to find one that I can add to my collection:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...oney Bunch 2014/Boney and Clyde?sort=9&page=1


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here is the link to the album for photos of the two Boney & Clyde pieces that came in the mail today. Sadly, I received two duds. I won't go into detail why, but the photos are for your perusal. I think it is easy to see why I wouldn't want to keep them, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I really love this piece, so I will be looking in store throughout the season, to find one that I can add to my collection:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...oney Bunch 2014/Boney and Clyde?sort=9&page=1


Sorry to hear you are also having a disappointing experience with B&C, Pumpkin Muffin. You are definitely in good company there. And I looked at three pieces left in my store yesterday, and I can see why they are still there! A few more stores in the area I can check. I will find a killer B&C yet!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Sorry to hear you are also having a disappointing experience with B&C, Pumpkin Muffin. You are definitely in good company there. And I looked at three pieces left in my store yesterday, and I can see why they are still there! A few more stores in the area I can check. I will find a killer B&C yet!


You will find one, Madjoodie, I know you will! One day I will have my beloved B&C too. I just don't know how long it will take. 

On a positive note, the Ghostly Treats tart is AWESOME! 

And, my two WTD's are coming up soon! You guys are gonna LOVE these.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You will find one, Madjoodie, I know you will! One day I will have my beloved B&C too. I just don't know how long it will take.
> 
> On a positive note, the Ghostly Treats tart is AWESOME!
> 
> And, my two WTD's are coming up soon! You guys are gonna LOVE these.


Oh no....does this mean both my bus and wtd are going back ugh.....hows the face??? LOL


----------



## weenbaby

I think its sad when you place 6 orders on .com and don't even know what you ordered. I guess I did get snow white. LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! Maybe your bus will be better. I can handle the shoddy paint job and even the Sharpie on the license plate (although it does irk me), but when lights don't work, well, that really grinds my gears! I'll probably buy another one or two when they come back in stock. Eventually I will get one that is decent.!


So sad when a "good" bus is now simply one where the lights work. I guess I'm lucky I got one of those! I'm just choosing to think of the blended orange and black paint mess on mine as being a grimy/dirty bus. Maybe I should write "wash me" on the bus with a sharpie. Can't look any worse than that crazy license plate does on mine!

P.S. Best of luck with your interview. Prep is definitely crucial in this market! I've got my own coming up next week (fingers crossed)!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

ninababy100109 said:


> Happy - I a wondering maybe you as well as others could answer this: I haven't bothered to track my packages (bought just the online exclusives). I ordered them sat morn prior to going to the preview. I used regular shipping. Did you as well? Should I be expecting delivery today maybe...hopefully...please?


I'm in Texas and did regular shipping...last night my boneys were supposedly in Ohio...I just checked and it says they have been delivered!!! Squeee!!! They weren't supposed to be here till Saturday...I can't wait to get home!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Oh no....does this mean both my bus and wtd are going back ugh.....hows the face??? LOL


I'm doing the bus last, to torture ALL of us, LOL.  As for WTD, one I will keep, and one is BAD! I will write more about them, when pictures are uploaded.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Oh no....does this mean both my bus and wtd are going back ugh.....hows the face??? LOL


Well, they both do at least have an "O" face. At least someone is happy today!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm in Texas and did regular shipping...last night my boneys were supposedly in Ohio...I just checked and it says they have been delivered!!! Squeee!!! They weren't supposed to be here till Saturday...I can't wait to get home!!!


That's great, JB! Pictures, please, and wishes for lots of wonderful Boneys!  I thought today was Christmas, but I think it's Grinchmas, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I am not looking forward to my bus and wtd being delivered today. Back they go for replacements if they aren't up to standard. I don't want their "just so you know these are hand painted and no piece is perfect" You wanted these web exclusives Yankee Candle, you should have had better quality control on these pieces.


----------



## gloomycatt

Lol Happy every time you say squee I think of Jhonen Vasquez and Johnny the homicidal maniac


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's great, JB! Pictures, please, and wishes for lots of wonderful Boneys!  I thought today was Christmas, but I think it's Grinchmas, LOL!


Thanks Pumpkin! I will definitely post pics! Crossing my fingers no boney disasters!! So sorry you got Grinched


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

At another Yankee location in Frisco right now to try and exchange some of my pieces. They have 2 witch hands!! And, she said they might have gotten some of the Spellbound Witch hats in back and is going to check! Woohoo


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

And Witch Boots! Although, I already bought a set...so I don't need them but if anyone is in the area and needs them


----------



## Madjoodie

ninababy100109 said:


> So I left work early today to take a tour of some preschools with my lil girl. Now I'm home (hence, all the posts). I wasn't able to make my regularly scheduled trip to Faneuil Hall to spread some love at Yankee with my vouchers and coupons. Do I do the unthinkable and drag my poor child to the mall location near my house? These vouchers and coupons are once again burning a hole in my pocket... Problem is -there is a Build-A-Bear right across from YC in my local mall. So, if I drag my child to Yankee...well, let's just say there goes the savings from the vouchers/coupons...oohhh dam you Build-A-Bear - why must you confound me so?!


First up, loves ya too ninababy. Guy, girl, animal, plant, vegetable, mineral, whatever....you rock! And hats off re the work you do. Very challenging but I bet you are great at it. 

And now about that shopping trip/ build a bear conundrum. How will I know what to buy with my also burning hot rewards vouchers without your next shopping trip?!? Please help guide us soon Yoda!


----------



## myerman82

Is it just me or is the quality on the football player really bad. It it isn't the paint issue, it's air bubbles all over this piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Is it just me or is the quality on the football player really bad. It it isn't the paint issue, it's air bubbles all over this piece.


I'll be taking a good look at it Monday. You know where I'm going! If you see that YC has gone bankrupt on the 10:00 news, it was ME!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll be taking a good look at it Monday. You know where I'm going! If you see that YC has gone bankrupt on the 10:00 news, it was ME!


Unacceptable  don't you have any morals bankrupting our beloved Yankee Candle LOLOL


----------



## redsea

I have three five dollar vouchers so far! I am thinking about going to Yankee today and using my fifteen off thirty-five. If I used my three vouchers and coupon, I would pay five bucks! Woo! Talk about a deal for $35 worth of stuff!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Unacceptable  don't you have any morals bankrupting our beloved Yankee Candle LOLOL


Um? NO. LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I have three five dollar vouchers so far! I am thinking about going to Yankee today and using my fifteen off thirty-five. If I used my three vouchers and coupon, I would pay five bucks! Woo! Talk about a deal for $35 worth of stuff!


That's great redsea! YC needs people like you to hurry up and get in there, because when I get done, they are in BIG trouble, LOL! JK


----------



## ninababy100109

Madjoodie said:


> First up, loves ya too ninababy. Guy, girl, animal, plant, vegetable, mineral, whatever....you rock! And hats off re the work you do. Very challenging but I bet you are great at it.
> 
> And now about that shopping trip/ build a bear conundrum. How will I know what to buy with my also burning hot rewards vouchers without your next shopping trip?!? Please help guide us soon Yoda!


Too funny - I cannot stop laughing! "The Build-A-Bear Conundrum" - love it. However, Ive used m willpower and held back. I may go later when I do not have to drag my lil girl there. This way I will be able to slowly peruse the goods and avoid The Build-A-Bear Conundrum altogether (Couldn't they have put that place across from Forever 21 or something - it had to be Yankee, really?!) 

Anyway - I will report back Madjoodie. I can tell you that I'm feeling an urge for some Pure Radiance - perhaps some pumpkin or ginger pumpkin. I really want the After Dark and Stargaze to go with the Spellbound accessories (I still need that darn hat - does anyone know if it fits pure radiance candles?) but I really don't want my house smelling like Drakkar...


----------



## Madjoodie

Reek Reek said:


> Mine just came in! Pet cemetery looks amazing, but the paint job on WTD is too sloppy


Thanks for sharing, Reek Reek. So is that flocking, eyebrows, bad tattoo, paint smudge or I shouldn't ask just above his loveable sharpie eyes?!? I ordered my WTD in my second wave this week, so haven't seen that high quality paint job in person yet! 

P.S. Welcome to the group, and killer avatar!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Unacceptable  don't you have any morals bankrupting our beloved Yankee Candle LOLOL


Ding, ding, ding! You know what that sound is - LLLLLLLetssss Get Rrrrready tooooo Rrrrrrrrrrumble! (Sharpening claws!)


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> [
> 
> I may just be ahead of everyone! Now off to get something for hubby to make some more shelves tonight!


Thanks so much for sharing, Scottsgirl! Gets me super excited to start pulling out my plastic totes soon. The lugging them up a flight of stairs, not so much! And I see you have the Boney spiders...just ordered a small one off eBay and can't wait to get it.

P.S. Love that skellie in the cage on the floor by the butler.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Ding, ding, ding! You know what that sound is - LLLLLLLetssss Get Rrrrready tooooo Rrrrrrrrrrumble! (Sharpening claws!)


Nina, I haven't had a chance to catch up and respond to your posts today, but I am just LOVIN' you to death! I wholeheartedly agree with what you have said, and I LOVE Build-A-Bear! Kiss a heart for me, pretty, pretty, please? 

What round are we up to now anyway?


----------



## redsea

ninababy100109 said:


> Too funny - I cannot stop laughing! "The Build-A-Bear Conundrum" - love it. However, Ive used m willpower and held back. I may go later when I do not have to drag my lil girl there. This way I will be able to slowly peruse the goods and avoid The Build-A-Bear Conundrum altogether (Couldn't they have put that place across from Forever 21 or something - it had to be Yankee, really?!)
> 
> Anyway - I will report back Madjoodie. I can tell you that I'm feeling an urge for some Pure Radiance - perhaps some pumpkin or ginger pumpkin. I really want the After Dark and Stargaze to go with the Spellbound accessories (I still need that darn hat - does anyone know if it fits pure radiance candles?) but I really don't want my house smelling like Drakkar...


I am a fan of Apple and guess what? They are putting an Apple store right next to Yankee Candle in my mall. I will never leave, lol. JK, I really only need to go there when I am upgrading a phone or something. I am so excited though, and I am sure I will spend lots of time browsing in there.


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nina, I haven't had a chance to catch up and respond to your posts today, but I am just LOVIN' you to death! I wholeheartedly agree with what you have said, and I LOVE Build-A-Bear! Kiss a heart for me, pretty, pretty, please?
> 
> What round are we up to now anyway?


Awwwww...This is me blushing! You are my girl PM! If I do take baby girl with, and - of course - end up in B-A-B, I will most certainly kiss a heart for you! 

As for the Round # - 3 or 4 maybe? I've kinda lost track. But this makes me think - I bet you'd make a fierce Ring Girl PM!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys! The link below is for the two WTD's I ordered. I bet you know which one I will be keeping. 

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P.../Boney Bunch 2014/Wake the Dead?sort=9&page=1

Actually, I LOVE the SHADE of the first Boney. However, I did notice that the tip of one of the knobs on the foot board looks like it has been broken off under the glaze. I'll just take that as a loving imperfection. This bed has definitely been getting some use! 

As for the other guy, he reminds me of a strung out YC customer, setting his alarm clock every hour for Boneys and coupons to be released online.  Wake the Deal, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Awwwww...This is me blushing! You are my girl PM! If I do take baby girl with, and - of course - end up in B-A-B, I will most certainly kiss a heart for you!
> 
> As for the Round # - 3 or 4 maybe? I've kinda lost track. But this makes me think - I bet you'd make a fierce Ring Girl PM!


Thank you, Nina! And, you know it! I make fierce look tame! *meows*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I will be going through the taxi, DDG (h*ll yeah!), and the bus tonight. I haven't even seen them yet, but I'll keep you posted when I do!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Just arrived home and box was by my front door!!!! My taxi is not good....will try and post pics soon. DDG is ok and I can't get WTD out of the box. I have opened both ends and it won't budge! I hate to destroy the styrofoam packing but I may have to. I am going to wait on backup. LOL. Maybe I am just too excited to manage such a simple task


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! The link below is for the two WTD's I ordered. I bet you know which one I will be keeping.
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P.../Boney Bunch 2014/Wake the Dead?sort=9&page=1
> 
> Actually, I LOVE the SHADE of the first Boney. However, I did notice that the tip of one of the knobs on the foot board looks like it has been broken off under the glaze. I'll just take that as a loving imperfection. This bed has definitely been getting some use!
> 
> As for the other guy, he reminds me of a strung out YC customer, setting his alarm clock every hour for Boneys and coupons to be released online.  Wake the Deal, LOL!


It's crazy how one design can be so different (ie. crappy) from piece to piece. And I know Sean M. - "each piece is individually crafted resulting in variations"...blah...blah...blah... I'm calling bull crap on that! Again - I cannot agree with Myerman enough when I say this - YC needs to get Lucy and Ethel off the quality control line in whatever Chinese sweat-shop they're making these things (ding! ding! ding!) and hire real QC specialists. Given the insight Myerman gave us into the QC process that similar corporations use, we know it can be done. So do it already!

And BTW - Myerman are you ever going to fess up and tell us who you work for so we can get some discounted goodies!!


----------



## Lucy08

Just got back from Williamsburg, still trying to get caught up. I see there was some bacon candle throwing while I was gone....... Good grief!!!! 

The Williamsburg YC was the most amazing place I have ever seen. It was HUGE!!!! You could easily spend days in there and not see everything. I didn't even get thru the entire store and we went twice!!! They had all Boney's except for the tart burner. No boot either, but not on my must have list. The tart burner wasn't either, I just really wanted to see it in person. I got a few things, will put up a picture later!!!

Oh, I did see that spellbound cauldron electric tart burner. It didn't look any better in person than in the pictures. Looked like something out of Ancient Greece. 

Grandma Lise - the votives you want are GORGEOUS!!!!! And larger than a typical votive holder. I just had to have a set once I saw them. 

Pumpkin muffin - grabbed the owl luminary, they only had one and I totally found it by accident. It's quite large and is not white as it appears in the pic online. It's more of a cream color.


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you, Nina! And, you know it! I make fierce look tame! *meows*


Speechless....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> It's crazy how one design can be so different (ie. crappy) from piece to piece. And I know Sean M. - "each piece is individually crafted resulting in variations"...blah...blah...blah... I'm calling bull crap on that! Again - I cannot agree with Myerman enough when I say this - YC needs to get Lucy and Ethel off the quality control line in whatever Chinese sweat-shop they're making these things (ding! ding! ding!) and hire real QC specialists. Given the insight Myerman gave us into the QC process that similar corporations use, we know it can be done. So do it already!
> 
> And BTW - Myerman are you ever going to fess up and tell us who you work for so we can get some discounted goodies!!


AMEN! Come on, myerman! I need a hook..er...hookup!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Speechless....


You'll be fainting next. *wink wink* JK LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

Lucy08 said:


> Just got back from Williamsburg, still trying to get caught up. I see there was some bacon candle throwing while I was gone....... Good grief!!!!
> 
> The Williamsburg YC was the most amazing place I have ever seen. It was HUGE!!!! You could easily spend days in there and not see everything. I didn't even get thru the entire store and we went twice!!! They had all Boney's except for the tart burner. No boot either, but not on my must have list. The tart burner wasn't either, I just really wanted to see it in person. I got a few things, will put up a picture later!!!
> 
> Oh, I did see that spellbound cauldron electric tart burner. It didn't look any better in person than in the pictures. Looked like something out of Ancient Greece.
> 
> Grandma Lise - the votives you want are GORGEOUS!!!!! And larger than a typical votive holder. I just had to have a set once I saw them.
> 
> Pumpkin muffin - grabbed the owl luminary, they only had one and I totally found it by accident. It's quite large and is not white as it appears in the pic online. It's more of a cream color.


Lucy08 - so glad to hear you enjoyed your shoppig trip! I live in Mass and am just dying to get over to the Flagship Store in Deerfield...

Please tell - which votive holders are these you speak of...my curiosity is peaked! Could it be the "Fall" ones? - Saw them online and thought they looked really nice...


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You'll be fainting next. *wink wink* JK LOL


OOhhhhh.... You're on a rollll now. Don't stop, get it, get it! (As I moves outta the way...)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Just got back from Williamsburg, still trying to get caught up. I see there was some bacon candle throwing while I was gone....... Good grief!!!!
> 
> The Williamsburg YC was the most amazing place I have ever seen. It was HUGE!!!! You could easily spend days in there and not see everything. I didn't even get thru the entire store and we went twice!!! They had all Boney's except for the tart burner. No boot either, but not on my must have list. The tart burner wasn't either, I just really wanted to see it in person. I got a few things, will put up a picture later!!!
> 
> Oh, I did see that spellbound cauldron electric tart burner. It didn't look any better in person than in the pictures. Looked like something out of Ancient Greece.
> 
> Grandma Lise - the votives you want are GORGEOUS!!!!! And larger than a typical votive holder. I just had to have a set once I saw them.
> 
> Pumpkin muffin - grabbed the owl luminary, they only had one and I totally found it by accident. It's quite large and is not white as it appears in the pic online. It's more of a cream color.


Thank you so very much for the information Lucy, especially about the owl luminary! From the looks of the returns I'm going to have to make, I should be able to get at least 10 of them for FREE!


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> Just got back from Williamsburg, still trying to get caught up. I see there was some bacon candle throwing while I was gone....... Good grief!!!!
> 
> The Williamsburg YC was the most amazing place I have ever seen. It was HUGE!!!! You could easily spend days in there and not see everything. I didn't even get thru the entire store and we went twice!!! They had all Boney's except for the tart burner. No boot either, but not on my must have list. The tart burner wasn't either, I just really wanted to see it in person. I got a few things, will put up a picture later!!!
> 
> Oh, I did see that spellbound cauldron electric tart burner. It didn't look any better in person than in the pictures. Looked like something out of Ancient Greece.
> 
> Grandma Lise - the votives you want are GORGEOUS!!!!! And larger than a typical votive holder. I just had to have a set once I saw them.
> 
> Pumpkin muffin - grabbed the owl luminary, they only had one and I totally found it by accident. It's quite large and is not white as it appears in the pic online. It's more of a cream color.


Sounds like a fun trip! I have been to that particular flagship once and enjoyed my trip.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> OOhhhhh.... You're on a rollll now. Don't stop, get it, get it! (As I moves outta the way...)


Good thing you moved, LOL! (see previous post).


----------



## Madjoodie

ninababy100109 said:


> Too funny - I cannot stop laughing! "The Build-A-Bear Conundrum" - love it. However, Ive used m willpower and held back. I may go later when I do not have to drag my lil girl there. This way I will be able to slowly peruse the goods and avoid The Build-A-Bear Conundrum altogether (Couldn't they have put that place across from Forever 21 or something - it had to be Yankee, really?!)
> 
> Anyway - I will report back Madjoodie. I can tell you that I'm feeling an urge for some Pure Radiance - perhaps some pumpkin or ginger pumpkin. I really want the After Dark and Stargaze to go with the Spellbound accessories (I still need that darn hat - does anyone know if it fits pure radiance candles?) but I really don't want my house smelling like Drakkar...


Sounds good, Ninababy. Well the reporting back anyway, perhaps not the Drakkar in a candle part. 

And it just so happens that you know someone here with both a witch hat and an abundance of Pure Radiance candles. It took some maneuvering (or as my grandma would say elbow grease), but I did eventually get the topper into a Pure Radiance candle. Thought for a minute that it was stuck in its new home, but all is good once more. Not sure if the topper is really meant for this PR line though (a much easier fit on a jar candle). And I thought the topper looked better on the medium PR vase than the large (the topper is on the smaller side). Hope that helps some!


----------



## Kitty

weenbaby said:


> Poor Mrs Frank
> View attachment 206963


Frankly my dear, I don't have a hand!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I just got home and my Boneys arrived. I was sooo excited. Has anybody gotten Dying to see you? My lights flicker but they do not change colors. The website says they change colors. Mine just stay yellow. The bus was sooo awesome but the back light was broken and only half the lights worked.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! The link below is for the two WTD's I ordered. I bet you know which one I will be keeping.
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P.../Boney Bunch 2014/Wake the Dead?sort=9&page=1
> 
> Actually, I LOVE the SHADE of the first Boney. However, I did notice that the tip of one of the knobs on the foot board looks like it has been broken off under the glaze. I'll just take that as a loving imperfection. This bed has definitely been getting some use!
> 
> As for the other guy, he reminds me of a strung out YC customer, setting his alarm clock every hour for Boneys and coupons to be released online.  Wake the Deal, LOL!


"Wake the deal", that is too funny Pumpkin! Esp. since that hourly alarm thing is exactly what I did this year and last! . Glad you got one keeper, though. I only ordered one WTD, but YC/Sean M. must owe me a good one after my B&C piece (lots of imperfections, hand painted fun or not)!


----------



## Madjoodie

SkippyBones95 said:


> Just arrived home and box was by my front door!!!! My taxi is not good....will try and post pics soon. DDG is ok and I can't get WTD out of the box. I have opened both ends and it won't budge! I hate to destroy the styrofoam packing but I may have to. I am going to wait on backup. LOL. Maybe I am just too excited to manage such a simple task


Maybe WTD has some company in that box? No wait, you said DDG was already accounted for! . 

Good luck freeing WTD, and I'm looking forward to seeing your pics later, SkippyBones.


----------



## redsea

Auntmeanne said:


> I just got home and my Boneys arrived. I was sooo excited. Has anybody gotten Dying to see you? My lights flicker but they do not change colors. The website says they change colors. Mine just stay yellow. The bus was sooo awesome but the back light was broken and only half the lights worked.


Congrats on your new Boneys! My Dying to See You has the same colored lights too.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Ding, ding, ding! You know what that sound is - LLLLLLLetssss Get Rrrrready tooooo Rrrrrrrrrrumble! (Sharpening claws!)


No, I won't be having no round three today. LOLOL


----------



## myerman82

Ok, I got my order just now. Two hot messes in one box. I'm scared to open it now. LOL


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> And BTW - Myerman are you ever going to fess up and tell us who you work for so we can get some discounted goodies!!


Never!!!!!!!!!!  Let me just say this, if you knew you all would be loving me even more than you do now. LOL (insert shade)


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> Congrats on your new Boneys! My Dying to See You has the same colored lights too.


Same here on the yellow lights, Auntmeanne. I haven't heard anyone say they got color changing. Perhaps the YC website has some of the same quality control issues that their painters do! Or as their light installers do...we've had several reports of lights not working properly on that bus. Sorry to hear you got a dud.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Thanks madjoodie and red for letting me know yours did the same. I was worried mine might be defective after seeing so many complaints. Just wanted to let you know for those out there with the defective bus they were so nice at YC online chat about mine. I called the customer service and the woman got on my last nerve and was no help had an attitude. The lady on inta chat was very helpful and took care of everything. If they stay true to their word they are sending me another bus Sept 2 to replace my defective one.


----------



## Cutiepie

oooooooooo!!!!! Just got home to 6 boxes. What to do? What to do? Cook dinner or open boneys  ?


----------



## Auntmeanne

cutie OPEN THE BONEYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Cutiepie said:


> oooooooooo!!!!! Just got home to 6 boxes. What to do? What to do? Cook dinner or open boneys  ?


Open Boneys! Open Boneys!


----------



## myerman82

Just opened up my Ghoul Bus and it looks like he's been taking the same route as Boney & Clyde. There are holes in many spots on the bus including the front window. One of the wires from the lights is sticking out too. The best part...well, I'll let the picture do the talking. Are you kidding me????


----------



## Auntmeanne

OMG!!! myerman that is soooo beyond words


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Just opened up my Ghoul Bus and it looks like he's been taking the same route as Boney & Clyde. There are holes in many spots on the bus including the front window. One of the wires from the lights is sticking out too. The best part...well, I'll let the picture do the talking. Are you kidding me????


That's just disgusting. It looks like something from a mass discount store. $40 is a waste of money.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myerman my husband thinks they kinda look like bad boobs. 
He told me to tell u get a sharpie and give it nipples you would have 1 of a kind.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Open Boneys! Open Boneys!


This DEFINITELY trumps Wake the Deal! BY FAR! ROFL!


----------



## myerman82

Are the light suppose to blink??? It would have been a nice touch. Actually it looks like one light isn't working.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Myerman my husband thinks they kinda look like bad boobs.
> He told me to tell u get a sharpie and give it nipples you would have 1 of a kind.


Awesome post. Just. Freakin'. Awesome.


----------



## myerman82

Do I even want to know what is going on inside that bus. By the way, her mouth isn't the only mouth that is...ummm...messed up. Very disappointed, and no I won't be keeping it.


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> Just opened up my Ghoul Bus and it looks like he's been taking the same route as Boney & Clyde. There are holes in many spots on the bus including the front window. One of the wires from the lights is sticking out too. The best part...well, I'll let the picture do the talking. Are you kidding me????


But do the lights work, Myerman?!? If so, that has got to be a keeper! 

Wow. I'm speechless (probably from laughing so hard). Thanks for sharing, and sorry about the piece. Your nephew will be so bummed.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myer urs looks like the kinky bus


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer urs looks like the kinky bus


Ugh, right!!! That bus is definitely rocking and not in a good way.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I got my ghoul bus today and the lights don't work. I emailed YC and their response was bring it back to the store when it is in stock and exchange it. Well my store is over an hour away, and I would really prefer not to drive that far to make an exchange. Any thoughts?


----------



## myerman82

enough said.....


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I got my ghoul bus today and the lights don't work. I emailed YC and their response was bring it back to the store when it is in stock and exchange it. Well my store is over an hour away, and I would really prefer not to drive that far to make an exchange. Any thoughts?


Are the aware that this is a online exclusive???


----------



## Auntmeanne

morning I just did an instant chat with Lindsey w. go to yc homepage top right corner. Shes mailing me out a new one Sept. 2 and told me not to worry about returning the defective bus.


----------



## Scottsgirl

redsea said:


> It is coming along well, be sure to keep us updated on it's progression!  Since I really only started collecting this past winter, I only have a few pieces, but the collection is quickly growing for me!


Ok will keep you updated! My collection grew fast also, started with my first piece from my sweet Momma in 2009. She loved Halloween so very much! She left us in February and so I am very sad. My mother and I always talked and shopped Boney Bunch! That is why I am grateful for everyone here and the Halloween Forum, so I can continue to talk and listen. .


----------



## sanura03

Yay! All of my packages made it to the local post office today. Hopefully tomorrow will be my Boney-mas! =) 

And I promise I haven't abandoned you guys, I just have a lot of stuff going on right now, so I usually don't get to catch up on everything until like 2 a.m.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Auntmeanne said:


> morning I just did an instant chat with Lindsey w. go to yc homepage top right corner. Shes mailing me out a new one Sept. 2 and told me not to worry about returning the defective bus.


Thanks I will try that tonight.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> I got my ghoul bus today and the lights don't work. I emailed YC and their response was bring it back to the store when it is in stock and exchange it. Well my store is over an hour away, and I would really prefer not to drive that far to make an exchange. Any thoughts?


They want you to bring an online exclusive back to the store when it is back in stock there? Isn't that equivalent to never being able to replace it? Crazy. Well perhaps crazy is Myerman's mess/excuse for a ghoul bus. So sorry to hear you got a broken one too, Mourning Glory.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey Mourning will you let me know how it goes maybe email me? Good luck I hope u have the same results.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I got my ghoul bus today and the lights don't work. I emailed YC and their response was bring it back to the store when it is in stock and exchange it. Well my store is over an hour away, and I would really prefer not to drive that far to make an exchange. Any thoughts?


Yes. considering this is an online exclusive, that is not an option for you. Also, the item is damaged, and cannot be resold. Here is the number to a supervisor at YC Customer Service: 1-877-803-6890. Call them, explain the situation, and ask for a replacement to be sent in September. This request has already been accommodated for others.


----------



## myerman82

Wake The Dead has a chip on it. This is just great.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes. considering this is an online exclusive, that is not an option for you. Also, the item is damaged, and cannot be resold. Here is the number to a supervisor at YC Customer Service: 1-877-803-6890. Call them, explain the situation, and ask for a replacement to be sent in September. This request has already been accommodated for others.


And, yes, you can use YC Live Chat as well. Good luck.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Wake The Dead has a chip on it. This is just great.


Oh no! Good grief!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here is the link to the album for photos of the two Boney & Clyde pieces that came in the mail today. Sadly, I received two duds. I won't go into detail why, but the photos are for your perusal. I think it is easy to see why I wouldn't want to keep them, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I really love this piece, so I will be looking in store throughout the season, to find one that I can add to my collection:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...oney Bunch 2014/Boney and Clyde?sort=9&page=1


Well, at least the one on the right has nice bullet holes! I am certain you will find the right one!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> enough said.....


Perhaps those packed with love scribbles are from the infamous Sean M.? . Hope you'll be feeling some real love for any other online items you ordered, Myerman.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Well, at least the one on the right has nice bullet holes! I am certain you will find the right one!


I'll find it eventually, Scottsgirl! I guarantee it!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm now scared for the rest of my order to get here. I kinda wish I would have just gotten them at the store so I could check them over well.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, Scottsgirl! Gets me super excited to start pulling out my plastic totes soon. The lugging them up a flight of stairs, not so much! And I see you have the Boney spiders...just ordered a small one off eBay and can't wait to get it.
> 
> P.S. Love that skellie in the cage on the floor by the butler.


Thanks Majoodie! Workin on my happy place! 
Just think, you will build muscle with all that lugging!
You will LOVE the spider!
The skeleton cage was an awesome find from Dallas and Company (costume and party store) it hangs from a chain, just not yet!


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory said:


> I got my ghoul bus today and the lights don't work. I emailed YC and their response was bring it back to the store when it is in stock and exchange it. Well my store is over an hour away, and I would really prefer not to drive that far to make an exchange. Any thoughts?


Did you remove the pull tab at switch & then turns on for lights to work? 
I am sorry if it still does not work.


----------



## Reek Reek

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks for sharing, Reek Reek. So is that flocking, eyebrows, bad tattoo, paint smudge or I shouldn't ask just above his loveable sharpie eyes?!? I ordered my WTD in my second wave this week, so haven't seen that high quality paint job in person yet!
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the group, and killer avatar!


Really bad unibrow? I guess I'm lucky only one out of the 4 ordered online came out bad; it is a shame WTD is currently sold out at the moment though 

Thanks @ the pic! Theon/ Reek isn't nearly creepy enough (yet?), so a white walker seemed fitting.


----------



## myerman82

Chatted with Sean M. Replacement will be coming in September.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Oh wow, myerman! I can't believe your ghoul bus looks like that! I had faces on mine too where the person clearly rushed making the smiles and didn't bother to lift up the sharpie, merely had all lines connected in a big messy loop. However the "body" on that one is just unbelievable. Are you going to send a pic to YC corporate?

I'm still debating about sending YC pictures of my nightmare bus. They've got to see this happening a lot at this rate.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I just opened the taxi. It is just sloppy. There are no words for the quality (or lack thereof) that I am seeing today. Will post photos later. Ugh!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Are the light suppose to blink??? It would have been a nice touch. Actually it looks like one light isn't working.


one of my lights is loose and it would have been cool if the lights blinked on purpose!


----------



## happythenjaded

This could take awhile..... *dances happy dance*

EEEEE!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Oh wow, myerman! I can't believe your ghoul bus looks like that! I had faces on mine too where the person clearly rushed making the smiles and didn't bother to lift up the sharpie, merely had all lines connected in a big messy loop. However the "body" on that one is just unbelievable. Are you going to send a pic to YC corporate?
> 
> I'm still debating about sending YC pictures of my nightmare bus. They've got to see this happening a lot at this rate.


I like your thinking CCW. Most of my pieces do not look anywhere close to the photos. I am most disappointed over B&C, as I love period pieces. I know how to laugh to keep from crying, but this is getting ridiculous, and is starting to churn my butter.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> This could take awhile..... *dances happy dance*
> 
> EEEEE!!
> 
> View attachment 207131


Yay, Happy!  The onus is on you to redeem YC! Please, PLEASE, let your pieces be good, for the love of all things Boney!


----------



## happythenjaded

To anyone else who ordered Drop Dead Gorgeous online --- Did yours come in a 'bag' like the Boney's usually come wrapped in? Mines box was all jacked up and the Boney Foam was all guttered ...... I peeked in and shes not even wrapped? eeeek


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy did u get the bus?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Reek Reek said:


> Really bad unibrow? I guess I'm lucky only one out of the 4 ordered online came out bad; it is a shame WTD is currently sold out at the moment though
> 
> Thanks @ the pic! Theon/ Reek isn't nearly creepy enough (yet?), so a white walker seemed fitting.


ok not to hijack but I wanna postulate a moment about Theon...I think he's gonna grow a new set and kill you know who. Jus sayin...

you are now returned to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## happythenjaded

No damage to DDG but... my god one of her eyes is the worst Boney eye job I've seen in my life!!! SHARPIE!! **** EYED! lolol She just needs some TLC. 

**BTW, I am taking pictures of each piece but will post all together!**


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> happy did u get the bus?


I did, havent opened it yet.... SCARED to ! LOL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> To anyone else who ordered Drop Dead Gorgeous online --- Did yours come in a 'bag' like the Boney's usually come wrapped in? Mines box was all jacked up and the Boney Foam was all guttered ...... I peeked in and shes not even wrapped? eeeek


I didn't get DDG but I got 8 other pieces today...some were wrapped and some were not. The packing was very slipshod.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Has anyone even gotten a good bus yet?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Happy, good luck!

I just sent YC an email with the pictures of my bus attached. I just merely wrote it explaining how long I've been collecting and how much I usually love the collection, but that this piece was a huge disappointment.

I'll be curious to hear what they say.


----------



## happythenjaded

Some are wrapped in bubble wrap.... some in clear plastic....some not at all... LOL! 

I will try to find the bus ASAP!! ....and PC.....


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy i'm dying to see ur bus


----------



## SkippyBones95

I hate to complain given some of the really atrocious product that some are receiving. But here are some pics of my issues with today's order. I like WTD...he finally was birthed from his box. He is a big boy (nudge, nudge, wink wink, DDG!) But the flocking is spotty and some of it was up on the pillow...I scraped it off with my finger nail. DDG has one orange earring and one bone. And the taxi speaks for itself....


----------



## Auntmeanne

The line that made the buses this year must have been on a drunk or hung over. its hard to tell.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> I hate to complain given some of the really atrocious product that some are receiving. But here are some pics of my issues with today's order. I like WTD...he finally was birthed from his box. He is a big boy (nudge, nudge, wink wink, DDG!) But the flocking is spotty and some of it was up on the pillow...I scraped it off with my finger nail. DDG has one orange earring and one bone. And the taxi speaks for itself....
> View attachment 207134
> View attachment 207135
> View attachment 207136
> View attachment 207137


OMG! I'm about to upload pictures of my taxi too.It is SO BAD. I am SO SORRY.  This is just horrible. I am so disappointed, for everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, below is the link to my album for the taxi. I just don't even want to talk about it. Here you go:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/PumpkinMuffin2014/library/Boney Bunch 2014/Taxi?sort=3&page=1

I only have the bus and DDG to go, and I hope that they are better than what I have received overall today. I am finishing everything either tonight or tomorrow, and after that, will be contacting YC. This is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Reek Reek

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok not to hijack but I wanna postulate a moment about Theon...I think he's gonna grow a new set and kill you know who. Jus sayin...
> 
> you are now returned to your regularly scheduled program.


Ha! I think his man-bits are as much a lost cause as his sanity, but we can only hope.


----------



## happythenjaded

So far none of mine appear to have been done too terribly besides DDG's eye and Dying to See you's tie


----------



## Auntmeanne

Skippy i was just noticing in your wtd pic. It kinda looks like his hands are bound to the bed post. Your ddg hair is a hot mess with chips.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> So far none of mine appear to have been done too terribly besides DDG's eye and Dying to See you's tie


Happy, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, below is the link to my album for the taxi. I just don't even want to talk about it. Here you go:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/PumpkinMuffin2014/library/Boney Bunch 2014/Taxi?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I only have the bus and DDG to go, and I hope that they are better than what I have received overall today. I am finishing everything either tonight or tomorrow, and after that, will be contacting YC. This is simply ridiculous.


Ugghhh.....so bad. I am really disgusted with Yankee. And I too feel so sorry for everyone. We all spend hard earned money on this line and support this company year after year. And this is the quality we get. Makes me ill just thinking about it


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> The line that made the buses this year must have been on a drunk or hung over. its hard to tell.


That is putting it nicely. I decided that I hate the bus.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, I don't know if I will be uploading anymore photos tonight. I need a break. If you have just gotten in, though, the photos that I have taken so far can be seen here:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/PumpkinMuffin2014/library/Boney Bunch 2014?sort=3&page=0

Good grief, I need a drink, LOL.


----------



## Lucy08

ninababy100109 said:


> Lucy08 - so glad to hear you enjoyed your shoppig trip! I live in Mass and am just dying to get over to the Flagship Store in Deerfield...
> 
> Please tell - which votive holders are these you speak of...my curiosity is peaked! Could it be the "Fall" ones? - Saw them online and thought they looked really nice...



http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-gathering/1328762


----------



## Cutiepie

I may.*may* have gotten lucky this year. Seems most of them came in semi ok...some crappy flocking ...some painting that seemed to be done in preschool lol....but at least my PC came in in one piece. Although, his arm has flocking missing (or paint I can't remember). I did learn a few things though about myself. I must have missed a class on how to put items back into styrofoam correctly ....sheesh... i couldn't even get them back in the boxes....I will just chalk that up to Boney excitement Oh, and the best thing I learned (stupid me lol) never open styrofoam boxes on your bed


----------



## SkippyBones95

Auntmeanne said:


> Skippy i was just noticing in your wtd pic. It kinda looks like his hands are bound to the bed post. Your ddg hair is a hot mess with chips.


You are right!!!! What the heck was going on in that shipping box??!!! And why can't we have video?!


----------



## ninababy100109

And to think that less than a week ago, we were all talking about how much the quality looked to be improved this year. And how maybe just last year (2013) was the year of the bad boneys... So much for that...

Seriously but - that bus is in a league of its own. I'll say it again - knowing what we know about quality control (thanks to myerman - and let the bidding begin on who he works for and when he's gonna hook us up, ha!) - how in the freakin name of Sean M. Do these items ever make it to consumers?! It's obvious that it's not just that the quality control is bad - there is NO quality control. How else to explain this. They are just mass producing these things and pushing them out like Pollos Hermanos. 

And I hate being critical like this. I love Yankee Candle (despite how wrong they do me at times - case in point - bus). I've lived in Mass my whole life. Like I said YC is an institution here. They are a local business success story of the highest level. And I love that. But this poor quality isn't just a disappointment for consumers, it makes Yankee look bad. They should know this and do something about it...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Came home to 5 boxes! In the process of opening them all now! I've got WTD, GB, PC, Dying to See You, Dead Eye, The Spider tealight holder, boney shelf sitter, reaper shelf sitter, bat tl, and bat jar hanger phew!


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay don't hate me but..... My bus is actually pretty well done !!! *ducks*


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Cutiepie said:


> I may.*may* have gotten lucky this year. Seems most of them came in semi ok...some crappy flocking ...some painting that seemed to be done in preschool lol....but at least my PC came in in one piece. Although, his arm has flocking missing (or paint I can't remember). I did learn a few things though about myself. I must have missed a class on how to put items back into styrofoam correctly ....sheesh... i couldn't even get them back in the boxes....I will just chalk that up to Boney excitement Oh, and the best thing I learned (stupid me lol) never open styrofoam boxes on your bed


Wished I would have read this before I started opening mine...lol

And I can add to it..Never open Boney's in bed while wearing black pants...lol


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok not to hijack but I wanna postulate a moment about Theon...I think he's gonna grow a new set and kill you know who. Jus sayin...
> 
> you are now returned to your regularly scheduled program.


I've read the books... Do you really want to know????


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy, I'm very glad for you i think you might be the only lucky one.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> happy, I'm very glad for you i think you might be the only lucky one.


Thanks-- I'll post the pictures when I'm done and you all can tell me what you think....

Not happy with Dawn.....her hand is covered in glue from the chain.........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Okay don't hate me but..... My bus is actually pretty well done !!! *ducks*


It's a freakin' miracle!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, below is the link to my album for the taxi. I just don't even want to talk about it. Here you go:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/PumpkinMuffin2014/library/Boney Bunch 2014/Taxi?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I only have the bus and DDG to go, and I hope that they are better than what I have received overall today. I am finishing everything either tonight or tomorrow, and after that, will be contacting YC. This is simply ridiculous.


How disappointing!!!! The taxi was my favorite piece this year. Mine has issues in the back side, the lettering is a bit off. But the side where the people are looks really good. Good faces was a must!!


----------



## Cutiepie

I thought my bus was also in fairly good condition. I mean except for the license plate Sharpie writing and the paint being lopsided somewhat....It is something I can live with. I just hope I was not too tired to actually see all the problems that might be there. I am sorry for the people that now have to go through the hassles of returns etc ( but think of it this way you get more boney boxes to open later.) This years quality control should have been better....it's not like this is the first year.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I gotta question for all. I just noticed on my wtd. There looks like there were the bubbles that burst around where the votive goes. It left it looking like 3 big places with no glaze. It also looks like someone took a fine eyeliner and marked across his forehead. I don't plan on selling my collection in case god forbid I have to. How will these things affect the value? Do you think I should return them?


----------



## happythenjaded

My PC is perfect!!!! Except.....does anyone elses have a HOLE where he is holding the chain? Like a truly OPEN hole?? *baffled*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This text conversation just happened with DH:

Me: The quality is just so bad. It looks like they are all going back to the store, except for one or two pieces. I don't know what happened?

Him: China happened honey.

And, there ya go, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> That is putting it nicely. I decided that I hate the bus.


I looked at the bus at the Williamsburg store. My husbands walked past me while I had one in my hand, all he said was "please no" and walked away. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Auntmeanne said:


> I gotta question for all. I just noticed on my wtd. There looks like there were the bubbles that burst around where the votive goes. It left it looking like 3 big places with no glaze. It also looks like someone took a fine eyeliner and marked across his forehead. I don't plan on selling my collection in case god forbid I have to. How will these things affect the value? Do you think I should return them?


I think I would return it. I don't know about the value affect but if it bothers you enough to worry about that, then I think it bothers yu enough to return it.


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy I'm pulling mine out and looking now


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> happy I'm pulling mine out and looking now


I am bothered by the hole.......I havent seen anyone else mention it........


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy, YES mine has the whole also.


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy sorry I meant hole. My husband measured said ours was between 1/8th and 1/4 inch


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I was so happy to come home this afternoon to a YC package waiting for me! Even though the tracking info said my package has been in town since early yesterday afternoon, when I checked this morning it hadn't gone out for delivery yet, and still had a delivery estimate of tomorrow.

I was a little nervous opening it, hoping it wouldn't be broken or look shoddy, but that was for nothing - I absolutely love it!!  I think this is hands down my favorite Boney Bunch piece of all, and I've been buying them since 2009.

The hook that the tart bowl hangs from is a little loose, but I probably won't ever use it to burn tarts, so I'm ok with that. The left gate was a little loose up top too, but I noticed there's just a small post in two spots glued into the arch frame, so I just squirted a dab of glue in there.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

For the prices they are selling these pieces at its unacceptable to have such poor quality. You know the people who are actually making these pieces are making pennies compared the fat CEOs that are lining their pockets. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

MGO, it looks like you got a good one! Congrats!


----------



## Auntmeanne

The more I look at my pieces the more I notice wrong. I just don't even know what to do. my dawn of the dead had small black marks on her face. my dying to know you has black marks on the outside of one of his hands. I think my wtd is worse than my broken bus


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> The more I look at my pieces the more I notice wrong. I just don't even know what to do. my dawn of the dead had small black marks on her face. my dying to know you has black marks on the outside of one of his hands. I think my wtd is worse than my broken bus


I will definitely let these sit overnight and ponder them, before taking them back. It's just that some of my "flaws" are so bad, if there had been any quality control at all (like Nina was saying), then these pieces would have never made it past the production line. I am just ill. Right now, I just want my money back. I could have used what I spent on these to buy a handful of quality 2008 and 2009 pieces. It really does make me sad.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Also, sorry for my attitude haha I had to spend another good chunk of change on top of what I've already bought for textbooks. I'm going to light a candle and pray that they bring PC back next year


----------



## Kitty

Received 3 online pieces & look ok.


----------



## Cutiepie

Wow that looks great to me. I am so happy you love it. I love mine also. It was the one piece, I was really looking forward to.


MGOBLUENIK said:


> I was so happy to come home this afternoon to a YC package waiting for me! Even though the tracking info said my package has been in town since early yesterday afternoon, when I checked this morning it hadn't gone out for delivery yet, and still had a delivery estimate of tomorrow.
> 
> I was a little nervous opening it, hoping it wouldn't be broken or look shoddy, but that was for nothing - I absolutely love it!!  I think this is hands down my favorite Boney Bunch piece of all, and I've been buying them since 2009.
> 
> The hook that the tart bowl hangs from is a little loose, but I probably won't ever use it to burn tarts, so I'm ok with that. The left gate was a little loose up top too, but I noticed there's just a small post in two spots glued into the arch frame, so I just squirted a dab of glue in there.
> 
> View attachment 207141
> 
> 
> View attachment 207142
> 
> 
> View attachment 207143
> 
> 
> View attachment 207140


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I will definitely let these sit overnight and ponder them, before taking them back. It's just that some of my "flaws" are so bad, if there had been any quality control at all (like Nina was saying), then these pieces would have never made it past the production line. I am just ill. Right now, I just want my money back.
> 
> I feel the same way. I know its gonna be such a hassle getting things swapped out. I don't even have half of my order yet. 2 of my 3 online pieces need to be returned. If I didn't have the collection I would return it all and be done. My head is killing me now over it. I'm so upset.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin Muffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely let these sit overnight and ponder them, before taking them back. It's just that some of my "flaws" are so bad, if there had been any quality control at all (like Nina was saying), then these pieces would have never made it past the production line. I am just ill. Right now, I just want my money back.
> 
> I feel the same way. I know its gonna be such a hassle getting things swapped out. I don't even have half of my order yet. 2 of my 3 online pieces need to be returned. If I didn't have the collection I would return it all and be done. My head is killing me now over it. I'm so upset.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand. I just opened the bus. Basically, myerman and I got the same bus. I will take pictures of the hookers and pimps in training, and upload tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin you gotta tell me about what time i DO NOT wanna miss it.


----------



## Lucy08

My Williamsburg purchases! Only thing not pictured was the Christmas ornament I bought my youngest kiddo and the two votives I had to get so I could use a coupon. Used a $20/45 my first trip then the $15/35 the second trip!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> This could take awhile..... *dances happy dance*
> 
> EEEEE!!
> 
> View attachment 207131


How exciting! 


sanura03 said:


> Yay! All of my packages made it to the local post office today. Hopefully tomorrow will be my Boney-mas! =)
> 
> And I promise I haven't abandoned you guys, I just have a lot of stuff going on right now, so I usually don't get to catch up on everything until like 2 a.m.


It looks like tomorrow will be my Boneymas too!


Cutiepie said:


> I may.*may* have gotten lucky this year. Seems most of them came in semi ok...some crappy flocking ...some painting that seemed to be done in preschool lol....but at least my PC came in in one piece. Although, his arm has flocking missing (or paint I can't remember). I did learn a few things though about myself. I must have missed a class on how to put items back into styrofoam correctly ....sheesh... i couldn't even get them back in the boxes....I will just chalk that up to Boney excitement Oh, and the best thing I learned (stupid me lol) never open styrofoam boxes on your bed


At least your PC doesn't have flocking on his thumb! Lol. It is pretty minimal though. 


happythenjaded said:


> Okay don't hate me but..... My bus is actually pretty well done !!! *ducks*


That is fantastic! Go Happy! 


happythenjaded said:


> My PC is perfect!!!! Except.....does anyone elses have a HOLE where he is holding the chain? Like a truly OPEN hole?? *baffled*


Mine has the hole too, Happy!


----------



## boneybabe13

Ugh sooo disappointed!! WTD looks like he was smoking in bed, fisherman looks like sloth, huge hole in PC and Bonesy's leash is in his face and taxi is bad all over "taxeer"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> pumpkin you gotta tell me about what time i DO NOT wanna miss it.


LOL! I don't know. I'm just too tired to take more photos, LOL! It has been a very disheartening day, and my eyes are tired.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybabe, I feel your pain. My pieces are so horrible. The only ones I haven't seen yet are my beloved DDG's, and I'm so scared to open them! I even called the asst. manager at my local store and gave him the heads up. I feel so, so bad for them already.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy, love your finds from Williamsburg! I think I am going to get DH to take me up there in September, where there is a little more of everything. Meanwhile, I have got to get that owl luminary! Just awesome. It's better than the stock photo!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I guess we are lucky. I just went to Boney Bunch Love it looks like where we all got bad buses they all got broken PC's.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I guess we are lucky. I just went to Boney Bunch Love it looks like where we all got bad buses they all got broken PC's.


Comment removed by me, because there are no words allowed in this forum to describe what I was thinking when I first posted it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Somebody, please, please post some good photos! We have heard of some great pieces, but not seen many of them! Please make me feel better! My day's been a Boney Bust, and I'm hurtin' for good news here!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, love your finds from Williamsburg! I think I am going to get DH to take me up there in September, where there is a little more of everything. Meanwhile, I have got to get that owl luminary! Just awesome. It's better than the stock photo!


Do go, it's the neatest place!!!! The owl is much bigger than I thought it would be, I was initially bummed it wasn't white. But the cream color since has grown on me, so glad I found it. I couldn't find it and they had no idea what I was talking about. I ended up finding one on a cart in the middle of one of the huge rooms.


----------



## happythenjaded




----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 207152
> 
> 
> View attachment 207153
> 
> 
> View attachment 207154
> 
> 
> View attachment 207155
> 
> 
> View attachment 207156


Looks pretty good so far!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 207152
> 
> 
> View attachment 207153
> 
> 
> View attachment 207154
> 
> 
> View attachment 207155
> 
> 
> View attachment 207156


Happy, yours are so much better than mine! Yay! You're a winner!


----------



## maxthedog

Sorry to hear all the horror stories..are people bringing them back or calling Yankee?

Our PC looks ok, same w/ wake the dead..am I being too picky with this on the bus? Looks like someone touched it up with paint then got fingerprint stains on it smearing it in...should I complain?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Do go, it's the neatest place!!!! The owl is much bigger than I thought it would be, I was initially bummed it wasn't white. But the cream color since has grown on me, so glad I found it. I couldn't find it and they had no idea what I was talking about. I ended up finding one on a cart in the middle of one of the huge rooms.


Lucky you, Lucy! I am so ordering that. It looks like I will be placing an order in store no later than Monday, and I will get them to place that for me. Sadly, the only thing I ordered that wasn't BB was the online exclusive owl votive, and he came with a chipped wing.  I guess I will be reordering him too! *sigh*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Sorry to hear all the horror stories..are people bringing them back or calling Yankee?
> 
> Our PC looks ok, same w/ wake the dead..am I being too picky with this on the bus? Looks like someone touched it up with paint then got fingerprint stains on it smearing it in...should I complain?
> 
> View attachment 207160


Max, if that is all that's wrong with it, your are doing pretty dang GOOD!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Max that is terrible. Yes. I can't believe the money all of us put out for the quality we got. That piece is in NO WAY 1st quality. That needs to be marked down and put in the outlet.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucky you, Lucy! I am so ordering that. It looks like I will be placing an order in store no later than Monday, and I will get them to place that for me. Sadly, the only thing I ordered that wasn't BB was the online exclusive owl votive, and he came with a chipped wing.  I guess I will be reordering him too! *sigh*



That is so disappointing!! I feel so bad for everyone who got their stuff this week and aren't happy.


----------



## redsea

Auntmeanne said:


> happy sorry I meant hole. My husband measured said ours was between 1/8th and 1/4 inch


Yep, I have a hole too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Max, what I am getting at is, are the sides okay? Are the lights broken? Are there future "ladies of the night" on the sides?


----------



## Auntmeanne

You are so right pumpkin if the lights work he is ahead there. I still think u and meyerman got the special edition sex school bus.


----------



## maxthedog

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Max, if that is all that's wrong with it, your are doing pretty dang GOOD!



Eh lots of black spots and they couldn't fit letters on the license plate so they just wrote Ghoul Bu ... lol


----------



## maxthedog

Yes lights do work though lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

OMG thats 2 funny max. "Ghoul bu" I think they fired quality control last year.


----------



## boneybabe13

This also came today but.... IT IS NOT A JAR HOLDER!!!! Lies!!!! Only holds pillars and small tumblers. Excuse me for shouting


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, below is the link to my album for the taxi. I just don't even want to talk about it. Here you go:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/PumpkinMuffin2014/library/Boney Bunch 2014/Taxi?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I only have the bus and DDG to go, and I hope that they are better than what I have received overall today. I am finishing everything either tonight or tomorrow, and after that, will be contacting YC. This is simply ridiculous.


Pumpkin muffin your taxi is terrible! I really did get beginners luck with mine. No wonder I didn't think I was picky lol. Those eyeball headlights and little skull on the front look like crap. I just looked at mine it looks totally different than that. So sorry!!!


----------



## maxthedog

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Pumpkin muffin your taxi is terrible! I really did get beginners luck with mine. No wonder I didn't think I was picky lol. Those eyeball headlights and little skull on the front look like crap. I just looked at mine it looks totally different than that. So sorry!!!


wow that face on the taxi looks like he forgot to pay and got beat up, that's a bad eye


----------



## Lucy08

boneybabe13 said:


> This also came today but.... IT IS NOT A JAR HOLDER!!!! Lies!!!! Only holds pillars and small tumblers. Excuse me for shouting


I saw that at Williamsburg this week. Definitely NOT a jar holder!!!!! ( I'll shout with you....  )


----------



## boneybabe13

Lucy08 said:


> I saw that at Williamsburg this week. Definitely NOT a jar holder!!!!! ( I'll shout with you....  )


I'm so bummed, definitely a misleading label on that one  Really wanted to use that with my ghostly teats... guess I'll look for an LED to use with it since I don't buy pillars or tumblers cuz I really love the color and design


----------



## SkippyBones95

I keep telling myself to stop nitpicking the pieces but I can't. This is my B&C. I think I may return this and the taxi to the store. But my store doesn't have them in stock so I am guess I will just get a credit. The windshield looks bad and the gun is virtually non existent. Going to sleep on it....


----------



## Lucy08

Just my opinion ( no throwing bacon candles....) if you are that unhappy with your stuff ( and you should be!!!) send/take it back and get a refund!!! And if they wont refund your original shipping I'd call your credit card company and do a dispute. There is no reason to have to pay for craptastic workmanship. I know a lot of you guys and gals don't want to miss out on a single piece, but you spent way too much $$$ to not have perfection.  The only way to get Yankee to make any changes in quality is to hit them where it hurts, their bottom line.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> You are so right pumpkin if the lights work he is ahead there. I still think u and meyerman got the special edition sex school bus.


I showed my friend my bus and he couldn't stop laughing. He said that girl in the back was pushed up against the window by......(use your imagination here lol)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> This also came today but.... IT IS NOT A JAR HOLDER!!!! Lies!!!! Only holds pillars and small tumblers. Excuse me for shouting


Thank you so very much for mentioning this, boneybabe! I called the supervisor line at YC customer service, and swapped out my broken bus for this, the owl luminary, and another Ghostly Treats tart. I'm out $1.02, but not really, because I'm not paying for shipping. This is the best thing that has happened all day! Woot!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Just my opinion ( no throwing bacon candles....) if you are that unhappy with your stuff ( and you should be!!!) send/take it back and get a refund!!! And if they wont refund your original shipping I'd call your credit card company and do a dispute. There is no reason to have to pay for craptastic workmanship. I know a lot of you guys and gals don't want to miss out on a single piece, but you spent way too much $$$ to not have perfection. The only way to get Yankee to make any changes in quality is to hit them where it hurts, their bottom line.


Lucy, I just did! Your owl luminary and mine are about to be BFF's (Bird Friends Forever)! Woot! Woot!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Just my opinion ( no throwing bacon candles....) if you are that unhappy with your stuff ( and you should be!!!) send/take it back and get a refund!!! And if they wont refund your original shipping I'd call your credit card company and do a dispute. There is no reason to have to pay for craptastic workmanship. I know a lot of you guys and gals don't want to miss out on a single piece, but you spent way too much $$$ to not have perfection. The only way to get Yankee to make any changes in quality is to hit them where it hurts, their bottom line.


Yankee Candle needs to rethink this line for next year. This is worst than last year.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you so very much for mentioning this, boneybabe! I called the supervisor line at YC customer service, and swapped out my broken bus for this, the owl luminary, and another Ghostly Treats tart. I'm out $1.02, but not really, because I'm not paying for shipping. This is the best thing that has happened all day! Woot!


I wouldn't keep this bus if they paid me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Pumpkin muffin your taxi is terrible! I really did get beginners luck with mine. No wonder I didn't think I was picky lol. Those eyeball headlights and little skull on the front look like crap. I just looked at mine it looks totally different than that. So sorry!!!


Yes, EA! Your pieces gave me hope, but it was stolen from me, LOL! I can always be happy for you, though!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I wouldn't keep this bus if they paid me.


I gotta do something with mine. I don't have to send it back, LOL.


----------



## boneybabe13

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you so very much for mentioning this, boneybabe! I called the supervisor line at YC customer service, and swapped out my broken bus for this, the owl luminary, and another Ghostly Treats tart. I'm out $1.02, but not really, because I'm not paying for shipping. This is the best thing that has happened all day! Woot!


It's really quite nice, just doesn't hold a jar as I was expecting


----------



## myerman82

Maybe Yankee Candle released too many piece this year and the quality is now showing. I would rather have 7 or 8 great pieces with better quality over 17 messy pieces. My biggest grip has to be with the eyes. Is it that hard to make circles around their eyes? Then there is the issue with chips and cracks that have been glazed over. You can tell China definitely does not care.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> wow that face on the taxi looks like he forgot to pay and got beat up, that's a bad eye


Is this a NY taxi, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I gotta do something with mine. I don't have to send it back, LOL.


 oh boy, round three may start soon. Come meet me under the shady tree.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I saw that at Williamsburg this week. Definitely NOT a jar holder!!!!! ( I'll shout with you....  )


After today, I'll take lies, if they make me feel better, if only for a little while, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> oh boy, round three may start soon. Come meet me under the shady tree.


EXACTLY!  Another $39.99 coming my way soon! YC, watch out! I'm coming for ya!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> EXACTLY!  Another $39.99 coming my way soon! YC, watch out! I'm coming for ya!


Make sure to bring plenty of water.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> oh boy, round three may start soon. Come meet me under the shady tree.


Myerman, I think we are well past round three.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Make sure to bring plenty of water.


Oh, crap! I need my skeleton dog! He isn't here yet, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Myerman, I think we are well past round three.


Did I miss something while I was at dinner? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Did I miss something while I was at dinner? LOL


Earlier, LOL. You weren't here, and it was a preemptive shady tree round, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, crap! I need my skeleton dog! He isn't here yet, LOL!


I am definitely not playing with you tonight..............LOLOLOL  kidding, I'm better than that


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle needs to rethink this line for next year. This is worst than last year.


YC needs to think about production and quality control next year. Even the best ideas will go bust, with a final product like this.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> I'm so bummed, definitely a misleading label on that one  Really wanted to use that with my ghostly teats... guess I'll look for an LED to use with it since I don't buy pillars or tumblers cuz I really love the color and design


You wanted to use it with what??? ROFL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You wanted to use it with what??? ROFL!


Hey myerman, there's a new candle out! Hurry, it's gonna sell to all the little children on the Ghoul Bus!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, I just did! Your owl luminary and mine are about to be BFF's (Bird Friends Forever)! Woot! Woot!


Awesome!!!! You are going to love it.  I'm going to take stout of the packaging this weekend and light it up!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle needs to rethink this line for next year. This is worst than last year.


Exactly!!!!! If this is what they are going to put out there they need to just discontinue the line.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> It's really quite nice, just doesn't hold a jar as I was expecting


I understand, BB. I think it was meant to be like the green glass one you can get in stores? I will be checking that out on Monday at the latest. Might need the pair!


----------



## happythenjaded

Sorry for the sideways pictures....dk how to fix.


----------



## Lucy08

boneybabe13 said:


> It's really quite nice, just doesn't hold a jar as I was expecting


It was very pretty in person, just on the small side! It would be pretty with a flameless votive behind it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Happy, yours are so much nicer than most people's. I love your big Boney Baby! Too cute!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> It was very pretty in person, just on the small side! It would be pretty with a flameless votive behind it!


I think the idea to expand the piece into a bigger one, like a jar holder, is an excellent one. It would probably be $40, though!


----------



## boneybabe13

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You wanted to use it with what??? ROFL!


OMG!!! lol, totally missed that!!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hey myerman, there's a new candle out! Hurry, it's gonna sell to all the little children on the Ghoul Bus!


OMG, i can't stop laughing!!!! Only you would point out that poor persons typo.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

boneybabe13 said:


> OMG!!! lol, totally missed that!!


It's okay, I needed a laugh, and the little children need their CANDY!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Happy, yours are so much nicer than most people's. I love your big Boney Baby! Too cute!


I feel bad because I emailed YC about the Dawn of the Dead's hand being covered in glue and the PC's hole. They emailed me saying they've already shipped out a new Dawn and they said they cannot send a new PC since its sold out but they can refund, they just asked me to send them pictures so they can see. I am emailing them back and telling them thats not necessary. I dont feel like the hole on PC is that bad where it needs to be refunded. I love it and mine is better than most of everyone elses so LOL. 

I simply wanted them to be aware of the issues so they can hopefully fix them for next year. I just dont feel right getting a refund or replacement for them. I just want them to know the quality on some pieces were not up to standards. 

Honestly, I feel like thats the risk you take shopping online. If they arent broken then oh well. I know I might be alone in thinking that way but....meh I dont care LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> OMG, i can't stop laughing!!!! Only you would point out that poor persons typo.


I'm sorry guys. Ok, not really, LOL JK. I just needed the laugh. YC really let me down today. 

Now if I were still a little red-haired girl on the Ghoul Bus, well, I think today would have been a lot more exciting!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I feel bad because I emailed YC about the Dawn of the Dead's hand being covered in glue and the PC's hole. They emailed me saying they've already shipped out a new Dawn and they said they cannot send a new PC since its sold out but they can refund, they just asked me to send them pictures so they can see. I am emailing them back and telling them thats not necessary. I dont feel like the hole on PC is that bad where it needs to be refunded. I love it and mine is better than most of everyone elses so LOL.
> 
> I simply wanted them to be aware of the issues so they can hopefully fix them for next year. I just dont feel right getting a refund or replacement for them. I just want them to know the quality on some pieces were not up to standards.
> 
> Honestly, I feel like thats the risk you take shopping online. If they arent broken then oh well. I know I might be alone in thinking that way but....meh I dont care LOL.


Thanks so much for the information, Happy. I think I will e-mail them about mine. I have quite a few defects, and the sign isn't right. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm sorry guys. Ok, not really, LOL JK. I just needed the laugh. YC really let me down today.
> 
> Now if I were still a little red-haired girl on the Ghoul Bus, well, I think today would have been a lot more exciting!


Don't apologize!!!! You only say what everyone else is already thinking.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the information, Happy. I think I will e-mail them about mine. I have quite a few defects, and the sign isn't right. It's pretty bad.


No problem! Too bad they cant replace the really bad ones, but at least they are willing to process a refund for those that are messed up. They just need pictures. I sent them pictures just so they could see the hole but I asked that they not process a refund because I am overall happy with the PC and I would not feel right about it when I am satisfied with it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I feel bad because I emailed YC about the Dawn of the Dead's hand being covered in glue and the PC's hole. They emailed me saying they've already shipped out a new Dawn and they said they cannot send a new PC since its sold out but they can refund, they just asked me to send them pictures so they can see. I am emailing them back and telling them thats not necessary. I dont feel like the hole on PC is that bad where it needs to be refunded. I love it and mine is better than most of everyone elses so LOL.
> 
> I simply wanted them to be aware of the issues so they can hopefully fix them for next year. I just dont feel right getting a refund or replacement for them. I just want them to know the quality on some pieces were not up to standards.
> 
> Honestly, I feel like thats the risk you take shopping online. If they arent broken then oh well. I know I might be alone in thinking that way but....meh I dont care LOL.


I can see where you are coming from Happy, but please just remember this. These corporations make a lot of profit off of items like this. They do not cost much to make, because the average pay of a Chinese worker is just over $2 A DAY. The materials do not cost much either, for the most part. If you are not happy with a product, the onus is on them to fix it. They have factored in a percentage of returns that they expect, and a percentage of people that will keep an item that they are not happy with. They also factor in a percentage of damages due to transit. Don't be in the number that accepts mediocrity. 

That's just my 2 cents, because I Love You. *hugs*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And btw, if you are happy with the PC, that is AWESOME! The post above is for when you aren't satisfied.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I can see where you are coming from Happy, but please just remember this. These corporations make a lot of profit off of items like this. They do not cost much to make, because the average pay of a Chinese worker is just over $2 A DAY. The materials do not cost much either, for the most part. If you are not happy with a product, the onus is on them to fix it. They have factored in a percentage of returns that they expect, and a percentage of people that will keep an item that they are not happy with. Don't be in the number that accepts mediocrity.
> 
> That's just my 2 cents, because I Love You. *hugs*


No, I completely understand we all have our own feelings towards refunds/returns/replacements. And if my item arrived BROKEN I would def. want them to take care of it. 

But, my items were not damaged or broken, they just had some faults I wanted to address with them so they can be aware.

I dont care who does what with their own items lol! But, for me it wasnt necessary to replace....Ya know?


----------



## Hellno Kitty

What is more exciting than Boney Bunch Saturday? Boney Bunch delivery day of course! Luckily my guys look pretty good. I love Wake the Dead, I didn't think I really wanted him. The paint jobs are all good all of them except.....the bus. Boy is that thing a joke. It looks like something from a paint your own pottery place. One of my kids is missing a nose and if I wipe my finger across the front the black paint comes off!!! It's a shame because it has the potential to be so cute but I am not going to keep it. The paint job and details on the cat, PC and baby are amazing! Thankfully my B&C look good too. I wanted so much more for Dawn of the Dead but she is just OK.


----------



## happythenjaded




----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> No, I completely understand we all have our own feelings towards refunds/returns/replacements. And if my item arrived BROKEN I would def. want them to take care of it.
> 
> But, my items were not damaged or broken, they just had some faults I wanted to address with them so they can be aware.
> 
> I dont care who does what with their own items lol! But, for me it wasnt necessary to replace....Ya know?


Yes, I get it.  They do look pretty darn good! *eyeballs Big Boney Baby*


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, EA! Your pieces gave me hope, but it was stolen from me, LOL! I can always be happy for you, though!


It's odd that your taxi looks bright orange because mine has a speckled black overlay over the orange that makes it look weathered. Also your poor boney passenger looks to have a severe case of small pox lol! Poor thing that really sucks. I hope they give you better replacements.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yep, I get it.  They do look pretty darn good! *eyeballs Big Boney Baby*


I'm just glad that they arrived in one piece! LOL! Now I can breathe!!! 

Now I just need to be patient until Sept. 2nd when the candy dish is available online!!!! 

Oh, and side comment..... Vanilla Lemon (i think it is?) tart is AMAZING!!!!! EEEE.


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> My Williamsburg purchases! Only thing not pictured was the Christmas ornament I bought my youngest kiddo and the two votives I had to get so I could use a coupon. Used a $20/45 my first trip then the $15/35 the second trip!


I love your purchases, nice! 


boneybabe13 said:


> Ugh sooo disappointed!! WTD looks like he was smoking in bed, fisherman looks like sloth, huge hole in PC and Bonesy's leash is in his face and taxi is bad all over "taxeer"


I have the hole to in my cemetery.  They all must have it.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I love your purchases, nice!
> 
> 
> I have the hole to in my cemetery.  They all must have it.


Maybe theres a secret animal inside? LOLOL jk!


----------



## weenbaby

myerman82 said:


> Just opened up my Ghoul Bus and it looks like he's been taking the same route as Boney & Clyde. There are holes in many spots on the bus including the front window. One of the wires from the lights is sticking out too. The best part...well, I'll let the picture do the talking. Are you kidding me????


Is that DDG? Those are some big bosoms.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Maybe theres a secret animal inside? LOLOL jk!


Someone break theirs and find out! Lol. I was talking with someone and they thought it was for the dog chain.


----------



## myerman82

I'm having major issues with Yankee Candle's customer service tonight. Spoke with Sean earlier explaining the issues with my bus and that my WTD came chipped. It's a chip in the middle of the piece....highly noticeable. He asked for photos of the damage and said he put in for a replacement. Fine, I sent pictures of the damages. Now I get a email back saying that the bus is out of stock and if I want a refund or replacement. No mention of WTD (the piece I actually want) I call Yankee Candle and I get major attitude because I already had Boney & Clyde and the Taxi replaced. Well, of course I did, your quality SUCKS. Now they are giving me a hard time about the bus and when I mention WTD has a chip on it she laughs and says "right, and whats wrong with that piece now" I already sent photos to them showing whats wrong. Finally she asks if I have a local store and why can't I just take them there to take care of it. Ummm, these are online exclusives cause your greedy and want us to take a chance on something we can't see. The called ended with her telling me that she was put in a request and that's it. I am really upset because I spend a lot of money on these and they are getting cocky with us. It's their shoddy quality, not ours.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm having major issues with Yankee Candle's customer service tonight. Spoke with Sean earlier explaining the issues with my bus and that my WTD came chipped. It's a chip in the middle of the piece....highly noticeable. He asked for photos of the damage and said he put in for a replacement. Fine, I sent pictures of the damages. Now I get a email back saying that the bus is out of stock and if I want a refund or replacement. No mention of WTD (the piece I actually want) I call Yankee Candle and I get major attitude because I already had Boney & Clyde and the Taxi replaced. Well, of course I did, your quality SUCKS. Now they are giving me a hard time about the bus and when I mention WTD has a chip on it she laughs and says "right, and whats wrong with that piece now" I already sent photos to them showing whats wrong. Finally she asks if I have a local store and why can't I just take them there to take care of it. Ummm, these are online exclusives cause your greedy and want us to take a chance on something we can't see. The called ended with her telling me that she was put in a request and that's it. I am really upset because I spend a lot of money on these and they are getting cocky with us. It's their shoddy quality, not ours.


Myerman, I called YC customer service. It turns out the number I gave you is not a direct supervisor line. Sean M. lied. You need to call them back and ask for a supervisor. They will make it right.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm having major issues with Yankee Candle's customer service tonight. Spoke with Sean earlier explaining the issues with my bus and that my WTD came chipped. It's a chip in the middle of the piece....highly noticeable. He asked for photos of the damage and said he put in for a replacement. Fine, I sent pictures of the damages. Now I get a email back saying that the bus is out of stock and if I want a refund or replacement. No mention of WTD (the piece I actually want) I call Yankee Candle and I get major attitude because I already had Boney & Clyde and the Taxi replaced. Well, of course I did, your quality SUCKS. Now they are giving me a hard time about the bus and when I mention WTD has a chip on it she laughs and says "right, and whats wrong with that piece now" I already sent photos to them showing whats wrong. Finally she asks if I have a local store and why can't I just take them there to take care of it. Ummm, these are online exclusives cause your greedy and want us to take a chance on something we can't see. The called ended with her telling me that she was put in a request and that's it. I am really upset because I spend a lot of money on these and they are getting cocky with us. It's their shoddy quality, not ours.


They have you on their list of difficult customers. LOL!! jk jk <3 sorry you're having issues  thats not fun!!


----------



## myerman82

Thanks a lot, now I'm on their wanted list for requesting too many replacements.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm tempted to just say to break off a hand, send the hand to Pumpkin Muffin then send a pic to Sean M for replacement.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thanks a lot, now I'm on their wanted list for requesting too many replacements.


Lol you are on their "high standards" list !! LOL !!! They should just hand select your pieces each year hahahaha!!


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I'm tempted to just say to break off a hand, send the hand to Pumpkin Muffin then send a pic to Sean M for replacement.


If they want to play dirty I will play dirty.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hi guys--I finally created an account rather than just stalking this thread because I feel like this is the worst Yankee year ever. Was super excited for the boneys to come out, almost needed therapy over a coupon meltdown, dealt with Yankee's bs "no peeking" launch fiasco, darn near drop kicked greedy 4-basket grabbing lady at the launch party, had to order most of my pieces online and was still giddy and stalker tracking them until today... I am so bummed to see pics of all these shoddy pieces and feel so bad for each of you who have looked forward to them and been through the same wringer I have to get them. Mine should be here tomorrow, but I am more worried than excited. We love these pieces YC--it shouldn't be like this!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I'm tempted to just say to break off a hand, send the hand to Pumpkin Muffin then send a pic to Sean M for replacement.


After the cr*p I have been through today, I know where to stick many hands, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> After the cr*p I have been through today, I know where to stick many hands, LOL!


You and I both. I'm waiting for the perfect angels to chime in and tell me what I am doing is wrong. LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hi guys--I finally created an account rather than just stalking this thread because I feel like this is the worst Yankee year ever. Was super excited for the boneys to come out, almost needed therapy over a coupon meltdown, dealt with Yankee's bs "no peeking" launch fiasco, darn near drop kicked greedy 4-basket grabbing lady at the launch party, had to order most of my pieces online and was still giddy and stalker tracking them until today... I am so bummed to see pics of all these shoddy pieces and feel so bad for each of you who have looked forward to them and been through the same wringer I have to get them. Mine should be here tomorrow, but I am more worried than excited. We love these pieces YC--it shouldn't be like this!!!!!!


Welcome! I LOVE your name. I was just thinking about how much I needed a drink! Absynthe! Woohoo!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You and I both. I'm waiting for the perfect angels to chime in and tell me what I am doing is wrong. LOLOL


Every time a bell rings....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's okay, I needed a laugh, and the little children need their CANDY!


Omg, I had to go back and read it 3 times before I caught it! ROFLMAO


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Every time a bell rings....


Every time a bell rings a witch gets her wings LOL


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hey Pumpkin Muffin, sorry that you have has such a rotten day, but maybe you could get DDG to share some of whatever she's got in her special goblet... I am pretty sure I saw her pressed up against one of the bus windows with a push-up bra on...


----------



## myerman82

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey Pumpkin Muffin, sorry that you have has such a rotten day, but maybe you could get DDG to share some of whatever she's got in her special goblet... I am pretty sure I saw her pressed up against one of the bus windows with a push-up bra on...


She's been sneaking around in my bus. LOL Anyone wanna buy an exclusive X rated bus?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Why thank you!! It's quite befitting, I must say  I am hoping to see a bit of green in DDG's goblet when she finally shows up--lord knows I'm gonna need it if I open those boxes and find a boneytastrophe


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 207177
> 
> 
> View attachment 207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 207179
> 
> 
> View attachment 207180
> 
> 
> View attachment 207181
> 
> 
> View attachment 207182
> 
> 
> View attachment 207183
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pictures....dk how to fix.


Your bus looks magnificent !! Mine is a dud!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey Pumpkin Muffin, sorry that you have has such a rotten day, but maybe you could get DDG to share some of whatever she's got in her special goblet... I am pretty sure I saw her pressed up against one of the bus windows with a push-up bra on...


You're not whistlin' Dixie! That was DDG 20 to 30 years, ago, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You're not whistlin' Dixie! That was DDG 20 to 30 years, ago, LOL.


She got one whiff of Ghostly Teats, and was never the same again, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> She's been sneaking around in my bus. LOL Anyone wanna buy an exclusive X rated bus?


It's not totally exclusive. There's two of them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's Ghoul Busters, kiddie style, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> She got one whiff of Ghostly Teats, and was never the same again, LOL.


Now she only Wakes The Lead


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Myerman, I called YC customer service. It turns out the number I gave you is not a direct supervisor line. Sean M. lied. You need to call them back and ask for a supervisor. They will make it right.


when I worked the 800 line at ATT, we had a 'direct line' for the president...which rang right into our 800 # and was answered by a regular customer service rep just like me. It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Now she only Wakes The Lead


At least it's better than Wakes The Deal.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> At least it's better than Wakes The Deal.


Oh wait, that's what I mean. LOL At least it doesn't say Take The Head LMAO


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Oh wait, that's what I mean. LOL At least it doesn't say Take The Head LMAO


OMG! If there were going to be a "manufacturer's mistake" on my WTD, I would have LOVED for it to have said that!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! If there were going to be a "manufacturer's mistake" on my WTD, I would have LOVED for it to have said that!


I'd pay top dollar for that, no questions asked. Take my bus and give me my head. LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Just caught up on the thread and I must say....

Happy, you got great pieces! Way to go! Sean M must like you. 

Myerman, I can't believe they're giving you a hard time about replacements. I feel like other people are probably letting them know about bad quality too, and whose fault is it? Theirs.

Pumpkin Muffin, I'm with you. There's enough disheartening Boney pics on here for a life time!

I emailed YC and sent them pictures. They want me to call them when the bus comes back in stock so they can replace it.... Can't they just put it into the computer?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You know, it would be a GREAT display, if WTD was inside the Haunted Mansion, while the Ghoul Bus, is on a field trip, to HIS house! LOL!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hi guys--I finally created an account rather than just stalking this thread because I feel like this is the worst Yankee year ever. Was super excited for the boneys to come out, almost needed therapy over a coupon meltdown, dealt with Yankee's bs "no peeking" launch fiasco, darn near drop kicked greedy 4-basket grabbing lady at the launch party, had to order most of my pieces online and was still giddy and stalker tracking them until today... I am so bummed to see pics of all these shoddy pieces and feel so bad for each of you who have looked forward to them and been through the same wringer I have to get them. Mine should be here tomorrow, but I am more worried than excited. We love these pieces YC--it shouldn't be like this!!!!!!


Welcome Absynthe...yeah I think a lot of people think this year was disappointing. Haha, funny you should say that about a person at the launch. I had a lady throwing me shade because our store opened early and I had all the pieces I wanted and she didn't, definitely different views from different sides.  

Hope your Boney's come in good shape!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

"You want some candy little...?"

This WTD guy is one heck of a pervert. LOL


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Just caught up on the thread and I must say....
> 
> Happy, you got great pieces! Way to go! Sean M must like you.
> 
> Myerman, I can't believe they're giving you a hard time about replacements. I feel like other people are probably letting them know about bad quality too, and whose fault is it? Theirs.
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin, I'm with you. There's enough disheartening Boney pics on here for a life time!
> 
> I emailed YC and sent them pictures. They want me to call them when the bus comes back in stock so they can replace it.... Can't they just put it into the computer?


From what I learned, even if they say they will send a replacement they really don't have that in the system.


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Your bus looks magnificent !! Mine is a dud!


Yes, I got super lucky I see!! Sorry yours was a dud


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, I got super lucky I see!! Sorry yours was a dud


Yes, I was impressed by your pieces, Happy!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Welcome Absynthe...yeah I think a lot of people think this year was disappointing. Haha, funny you should say that about a person at the launch. I had a lady throwing me shade because our store opened early and I had all the pieces I wanted and she didn't, definitely different views from different sides.
> 
> Hope your Boney's come in good shape!


This year the shade is real LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> From what I learned, even if they say they will send a replacement they really don't have that in the system.


I wouldn't trust them for a second. For those of you who got faulty pieces, and want them replaced, hold onto them, and keep your receipts. We will be vigilant here, for the online exclusives to come back in stock. When they do, it will be easy to call and get the order refilled. And when this happens, do not pay shipping again. F u YC!


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> Just caught up on the thread and I must say....
> 
> Happy, you got great pieces! Way to go! Sean M must like you.
> 
> Myerman, I can't believe they're giving you a hard time about replacements. I feel like other people are probably letting them know about bad quality too, and whose fault is it? Theirs.
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin, I'm with you. There's enough disheartening Boney pics on here for a life time!
> 
> I emailed YC and sent them pictures. They want me to call them when the bus comes back in stock so they can replace it.... Can't they just put it into the computer?


aww thank you!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Welcome Absynthe...yeah I think a lot of people think this year was disappointing. Haha, funny you should say that about a person at the launch. I had a lady throwing me shade because our store opened early and I had all the pieces I wanted and she didn't, definitely different views from different sides.
> 
> Hope your Boney's come in good shape!



I sure hope so too! And I am all about getting all the pieces you want, but when there are 3 or 4 of each in the baskets, it's kind of a bummer for us collectors. She was literally filling baskets with everything she could grab, and trying to stash full baskets behind the registers. One lady asked if she could just see one of the DDGs she had because that was the only piece she came for, and she got crazy side eyes!!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I like how I'm in charge of fixing their mistake now. So I need to be vigilant in checking the website so I can call them for its replacement. I'm kind of at a loss for how this is working in my favor.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wouldn't trust them for a second. For those of you who got faulty pieces, and want them replaced, hold onto them, and keep your receipts. We will be vigilant here, for the online exclusives to come back in stock. When they do, it will be easy to call and get the order refilled. And when this happens, do not pay shipping again. F u YC!


I'm holding on to my pieces alright.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Yes, I was impressed by your pieces, Happy!


Awww thanks Redsea!! I feel bad that most everyone elses was lame..... I wish everyone got a great bus


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I sure hope so too! And I am all about getting all the pieces you want, but when there are 3 or 4 of each in the baskets, it's kind of a bummer for us collectors. She was literally filling baskets with everything she could grab, and trying to stash full baskets behind the registers. One lady asked if she could just see one of the DDGs she had because that was the only piece she came for, and she got crazy side eyes!!!!


What is it with little old witches ruining everyone's Boney time?


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Awww thanks Redsea!! I feel bad that most everyone elses was lame..... I wish everyone got a great bus


My bus is probably coming on Saturday, but the rest of my Boneys should be here tomorrow!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> I like how I'm in charge of fixing their mistake now. So I need to be vigilant in checking the website so I can call them for its replacement. I'm kind of at a loss for how this is working in my favor.


I can tell you exactly what happened. China screwed Yankee Candle over and they are trying to act like it's no big deal. Hand painted, no piece is perfect, each piece is unique...please. Here is a seat, take it. LOL I'm not expecting perfection but at least give us presentable pieces. I'm not going to display pieces with cracks and chips because they are "unique".


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I sure hope so too! And I am all about getting all the pieces you want, but when there are 3 or 4 of each in the baskets, it's kind of a bummer for us collectors. She was literally filling baskets with everything she could grab, and trying to stash full baskets behind the registers. One lady asked if she could just see one of the DDGs she had because that was the only piece she came for, and she got crazy side eyes!!!!


Totally get that! I would have been upset too. I had 1 of everything in my basket and this lady was very outspoken about it. I'm a collector too, that's why I showed up at 8 a.m. to be the first person in line and get everything I wanted. It was so bad that when I went to a different store...several days later I was told by the manager that the incident was actually talked about in their regional meeting. We Boney Bunch people can be crazy! Lol


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> My bus is probably coming on Saturday, but the rest of my Boneys should be here tomorrow!


UGH! How on Earth are you waiting?? LOL!! Post pictures! I hope you get lucky with your pieces also!


----------



## weenbaby

Someone needs to text ne when PC comes back. Unfortunately no one has my # LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> What is it with little old witches ruining everyone's Boney time?


I could answer this but I'm not under the shady tree yet.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Someone needs to text ne when PC comes back. Unfortunately no one has my # LOL


We could PM you, usually that works when you want to give just that one person a message.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> UGH! How on Earth are you waiting?? LOL!! Post pictures! I hope you get lucky with your pieces also!


I will post pictures for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Someone needs to text ne when PC comes back. Unfortunately no one has my # LOL


We will keep an eye out for each other weenbaby. Do not worry. But be ready! I want you guys to get the pieces that make you happy, before the vultures buy up the remaining stock!


----------



## Birdymom

Hello everyone! I have been lurking on this Boney thread for over a year....figured It was time to say "hi". I started collecting in 2010. I must say, you guys make the Boney Bunch premier so much fun. And I don't feel quite so silly now about getting up at 3am to order Boneys online last week. I received 3 of my orders today - and like many of you, I am very disappointed in the quality this year. I think this is the first year that I've had unglazed spots and chips.


----------



## redsea

I will keep my eye out too on stock and try to post updates!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> I can tell you exactly what happened. China screwed Yankee Candle over and they are trying to act like it's no big deal. Hand painted, no piece is perfect, each piece is unique...please. Here is a seat, take it. LOL I'm not expecting perfection but at least give us presentable pieces. I'm not going to display pieces with cracks and chips because they are "unique".


My thoughts exactly! They're downplaying it big time and trying to make us look/feel like we're the crazy ones for not accepting these hot messes. I don't want to keep this bus bc it's a horrible eyesore and it makes me unhappy every time I look at it. I think anyone else would look at it and think the same.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We could PM you, usually that works when you want to give just that one person a message.


Lord, I need help! I thought message was MASSAGE, LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm SO afraid of missing it. The tapatalk function is hit or miss for me and if I'm at work I'm screwed because of no signal. Texts are about the only reliable thing I have.


----------



## redsea

Birdymom said:


> Hello everyone! I have been lurking on this Boney thread for over a year....figured It was time to say "hi". I started collecting in 2010. I must say, you guys make the Boney Bunch premier so much fun. And I don't feel quite so silly now about getting up at 3am to order Boneys online last week. I received 3 of my orders today - and like many of you, I am very disappointed in the quality this year. I think this is the first year that I've had unglazed spots and chips.


Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## happythenjaded

Birdymom said:


> Hello everyone! I have been lurking on this Boney thread for over a year....figured It was time to say "hi". I started collecting in 2010. I must say, you guys make the Boney Bunch premier so much fun. And I don't feel quite so silly now about getting up at 3am to order Boneys online last week. I received 3 of my orders today - and like many of you, I am very disappointed in the quality this year. I think this is the first year that I've had unglazed spots and chips.


Hiiii ! Welcome! Whats your favorite piece you received?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lord, I need help! I thought message was MASSAGE, LOL!


Too funny, want another drink? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I'm SO afraid of missing it. The tapatalk function is hit or miss for me and if I'm at work I'm screwed because of no signal. Texts are about the only reliable thing I have.


Weenbaby, you ARE getting a PC, and that's that!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I will keep my eye out too on stock and try to post updates!


Yayyyy!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> I could answer this but I'm not under the shady tree yet.


Pm me too please. I keep checking several times a day just in case but I know the moment I stop it'll be in stock lol


----------



## Birdymom

Thank you, redsea!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Too funny, want another drink? LOL


The sad thing is, I haven't started yet!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The sad thing is, I haven't started yet!


Me too, what are we waiting for.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> We will keep an eye out for each other weenbaby. Do not worry. But be ready! I want you guys to get the pieces that make you happy, before the vultures buy up the remaining stock!


I just saw a PC sell on eBay for $170 and the same person just listed another one. So Annoyed.


----------



## weenbaby

Ugh. Boners.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> I just saw a PC sell on eBay for $170 and the same person just listed another one. So Annoyed.


This is what I mean. When people crack and pay vulture prices, it takes these pieces away from true collectors, and for those who don't know any better, they get robbed. This just encourages the cycle to continue. I received a PC, I am not happy with it, and I can't get another one, even if I wanted to. Ridiculous!


----------



## happythenjaded

YC just responded to my response. She said they have a 100% customer satisfaction so if I ever change my mind about PC to email them and let them know and they will process a refund. She said she did pass the info a long to the appropriate dept and they use that info to try and improve. Glad they were so kind. I think they just expect everyone wants an automatic refund or replacement. LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

Isn't Sept 2 the date they might be restocked?(my phone just autocorrected restocked to testicles)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> YC just responded to my response. She said they have a 100% customer satisfaction so if I ever change my mind about PC to email them and let them know and they will process a refund. She said she did pass the info a long to the appropriate dept and they use that info to try and improve. Glad they were so kind. I think they just expect everyone wants an automatic refund or replacement. LOL!


Thanks for the info, Happy! They will be hearing from me. We will see how it goes!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is what I mean. When people crack and pay vulture prices, it takes these pieces away from true collectors, and for those who don't know any better, they get robbed. This just encourages the cycle to continue. I received a PC, I am not happy with it, and I can't get another one, even if I wanted to. Ridiculous!


Same here. They offered a refund or if I saw they were in stock to call for a replacement. Shouldn't they have a system where replacements are the first to go out?!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Isn't Sept 2 the date they might be restocked?(my phone just autocorrected restocked to testicles)


That is the reported date. But everyone will still be checking before that. There are quite a few people here who really want that piece!


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> Isn't Sept 2 the date they might be restocked?(my phone just autocorrected restocked to testicles)


Oh, she told me tonight to look out for emails regarding what date they will be in stock for Sept. I did ask about the items that are out of stock and she said they are slated to be back in early Sept but an exact date is not available yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, she told me tonight to look out for emails regarding what date they will be in stock for Sept. I did ask about the items that are out of stock and she said they are slated to be back in early Sept but an exact date is not available yet.


Happy, you were told right. When I called Williamsburg, they would not confirm a date for restock, because the firm date has not been handed down yet from corporate.


----------



## myerman82

I was not offered a refund. All she told me was she would put in a request and then click she hung up. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I was not offered a refund. All she told me was she would put in a request and then click she hung up. LOL


LOL because you're on THE list remember? LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I was not offered a refund. All she told me was she would put in a request and then click she hung up. LOL


This is where is stinks that we are all in different states. I can be a sweetheart, when I want to be. But for anyone who may think otherwise, I am not a lady to be (insert expletive here) with. I can turn from kitty to cougar in five seconds, if it is important enough to me. I would have clawed that ***hole's eyes out through the phone, if I had seen you treated that way!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Anyone thinking about doing the buy 1 get 1 free large candles coupon? I really want the Ginger Pumpkin fragrance and I have 2 $5 vouchers burning a hole in my pocket... lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Anyone thinking about doing the buy 1 get 1 free large candles coupon? I really want the Ginger Pumpkin fragrance and I have 2 $5 vouchers burning a hole in my pocket... lol


With the way I am about to take YC to the wringer *wink wink* I KNOW I'm going to be getting TONS of B1G1 candles! Oh, Yeah!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is where is stinks that we are all in different states. I can be a sweetheart, when I want to be. But for anyone who may think otherwise, I am not a lady to be (insert expletive here) with. I can turn from kitty to cougar in five seconds, if it is important enough to me. I would have clawed that ***hole's eyes out through the phone, if I had seen you treated that way!


Tomorrow I will call back and ask for the supervisor. I'm still waiting back via email too but I'm sure it's Rebecca again throwing me another loop. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> With the way I am about to take YC to the wringer *wink wink* I KNOW I'm going to be getting TONS of B1G1 coupons! Oh, Yeah!


If they don't make things right I may be stocking up on candles too. 
The pot is boiling and someone needs to stir it a little in 3.....2.....1.....


----------



## weenbaby

I'm thinking about doing the buy1g1 for the candles. That ginger pumpkin sounds amazing.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Darn it.....I just realized that she has a chip in her hair....I thought it was a paint issue! I went to move her and scratched my finger. I'll live with the paint issues on the others but she is going back. Sorry to break her and WTD up


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And if anyone else wants to send me their broken bus AFTER they have already received credit, please do. That $39.99 really adds up as a merchandise credit in store!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And if anyone else wants to send me their broken bus AFTER they have already received credit, please do. That $39.99 really adds up as a merchandise credit in store!


Runs and takes cover...this is getting messy LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Runs and takes cover...this is getting messy LOLOL


Messy, but not messy enough, myerman.


----------



## myerman82

What do you get when you wake a sleeping bear???


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Messy, but not messy enough, myerman.


What's that evil laugh I'm hearing in the distance?


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Tomorrow I will call back and ask for the supervisor. I'm still waiting back via email too but I'm sure it's Rebecca again throwing me another loop. LOL


Rebecca is the same person who told me to take my bus back to the store. I guess I am not able to chat with YC using my phone. I will have to grab my laptop and use my moms wifi. I am now apprehensive that I will be told to wait until it is back in stock then ask again.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Rebecca is the same person who told me to take my bus back to the store. I guess I am not able to chat with YC using my phone. I will have to grab my laptop and use my moms wifi. I am now apprehensive that I will be told to wait until it is back in stock then ask again.


I don't think they understand that we want these pieces and they are web exclusives.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> What's that evil laugh I'm hearing in the distance?


Speaking of which, I get some of my best ideas late at night! From what I can tell here on HF, only 3 or 4 people have actually liked their Ghoul Bus. If everyone who doesn't like their Ghoul Bus calls Yankee Candle, get credited, and then sells the bus to me for $10, I stand to make $30 on each one! That must be at least an easy $1000 or so! 

If any of you are game, here is my address:

Pumpkin Muffin
c/o Yankin' Ya' Candles
1234 BS Drive
Shady, VA 56789

The idea is perfect, don't you think!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of which, I get some of my best ideas late at night! From what I can tell here on HF, only 3 or 4 people have actually liked their Ghoul Bus. If everyone who doesn't like their Ghoul Bus calls Yankee Candle, get credited, and then sells the bus to me for $10, I stand to make $30 on each one! That must be at least an easy $1000 or so!
> 
> If any of you are game, here is my address:
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin
> c/o Yankin' Ya Candles
> 1234 BS Drive
> Shady, VA 56789
> 
> The idea is perfect, don't you think!


can I be your side kick, I promise I won't hide in back with my popcorn.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

CandyCornWitch said:


> Anyone thinking about doing the buy 1 get 1 free large candles coupon? I really want the Ginger Pumpkin fragrance and I have 2 $5 vouchers burning a hole in my pocket... lol



I went in tonight and used it. Got the cinnamon vanilla and a ginger pumpkin. I wanted to use my vouchers but they said they should have been emailed to me and I haven't gotten them.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of which, I get some of my best ideas late at night! From what I can tell here on HF, only 3 or 4 people have actually liked their Ghoul Bus. If everyone who doesn't like their Ghoul Bus calls Yankee Candle, get credited, and then sells the bus to me for $10, I stand to make $30 on each one! That must be at least an easy $1000 or so!
> 
> If any of you are game, here is my address:
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin
> c/o Yankin' Ya Candles
> 1234 BS Drive
> Shady, VA 56789
> 
> The idea is perfect, don't you think!


C/o Yankin Ya Candles sounds pretty legit! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> can I be your side kick, I promise I won't hide in back with my popcorn.


Anytime, as long as you sell me your bus, LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

Oh man. I'm too scared to return something I already got credit for (through replacement) but returning sounds like a good idea. Yankee needs a wake up call.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> C/o Yankin Ya Candles sounds pretty legit! LOL


Just like shade, CCW. Just like shade.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Anytime, as long as you sell me your bus, LOL!


But my bus is sooooo perfect. Envy me


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Boneybunchlove said:


> I went in tonight and used it. Got the cinnamon vanilla and a ginger pumpkin. I wanted to use my vouchers but they said they should have been emailed to me and I haven't gotten them.


I got my vouchers within the 2 days after my purchases. Maybe contact Customer Service? I feel like you would have gotten them by now.

I loved Ginger Pumpkin! I haven't sniffed Cinnamon Vanilla yet, but that sounds like another one I would love.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> I got my vouchers within the 2 days after my purchases. Maybe contact Customer Service? I feel like you would have gotten them by now.
> 
> I loved Ginger Pumpkin! I haven't sniffed Cinnamon Vanilla yet, but that sounds like another one I would love.


I can go for two jars of Ginger Pumpkin....wait make that 6 jars.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Oh man. I'm too scared to return something I already got credit for (through replacement) but returning sounds like a good idea. Yankee needs a wake up call.


Weenbaby, nobody is saying you should even try that. Leave the scamming to the experts. That means ME, LOL! 

Do you have a Ghoul Bus you are looking to sell?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

CandyCornWitch said:


> I got my vouchers within the 2 days after my purchases. Maybe contact Customer Service? I feel like you would have gotten them by now.
> 
> I loved Ginger Pumpkin! I haven't sniffed Cinnamon Vanilla yet, but that sounds like another one I would love.


I'll call tomorrow thanks. I've been calling them a lot lately lol. And yes cinnamon vanilla is sooooo yummy. I got a free votive and had to have the jar.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Weenbaby, nobody is saying you should even try that. Leave the scamming to the experts. That means ME, LOL!
> 
> Do you have a Ghoul Bus you are looking to sell?


No, sell it to me. If you have extra votives I will take them too.  serious inquiries only


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I'll call tomorrow thanks. I've been calling them a lot lately lol. And yes cinnamon vanilla is sooooo yummy. I got a free votive and had to have the jar.


You and I are on the high watch list LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

On a more serious note. I melted my first Ghostly Teats tart in my butner today, and I LOVED IT! I am definitely getting more! 

Do you know how many of those I could buy for $39.99?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> On a more serious note. I melted my first Ghostly Teats tart in my butner today, and I LOVED IT! I am definitely getting more!
> 
> Do you know how many of those I could buy for $39.99?


For $39.99 you can buy Sean M's ghostly teats LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> For $39.99 you can buy Sean M's ghostly teats LOL


Or a trick from the Ghoul Bus.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Or a trick from the Ghoul Bus.


or DDG golden arches LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> or DDG golden arches LOL


ROFL! I give up! I've been bested! LOL!


----------



## Birdymom

Hi, Happpythen jaded! I am really happy with my WTD and the football player. My B& C was bad, though. I returned it at the store, but of course they didn't have any in stock. I also returned the baby. I don't know....I just wasn't feeling that one. I am seriously contemplating DDG. I don't have a female piece. I think I need to be an EOE boney collector!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> or DDG golden arches LOL


DDG does wet work too? Wow, that lady sure has a lot of tricks up her.er...LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Birdymom said:


> Hi, Happpythen jaded! I am really happy with my WTD and the football player. My B& C was bad, though. I returned it at the store, but of course they didn't have any in stock. I also returned the baby. I don't know....I just wasn't feeling that one. I am seriously contemplating DDG. I don't have a female piece. I think I need to be an EOE boney collector!


Welcome, birdymom! I understand your disappointment over B&C, and my baby is on the way. DDG is very special, and I really love her. She and WTD have a lot of history here, so they really need to be together. I am thrilled that you are pleased with WTD and the football player.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome, birdymom! I understand your disappointment over B&C, and my baby is on the way. DDG is very special, and I really love her. She and WTD have a lot of history here, so they really need to be together. I am thrilled that you are pleased with WTD and the football player.


I just want to let you know my bus is perfect!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky me


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

To anyone who is still here, have a wonderful night. Sweet boney dreams, and for those of you expecting deliveries tomorrow, pictures pretty please!


----------



## weenbaby

DDG is definitely one of a kind!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm hoping someone is around here later. I'm pulling an all nighter.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I just want to let you know my bus is perfect!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky me


Darn! 15 tarts down the drain!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> To anyone who is still here, have a wonderful night. Sweet boney dreams, and for those of you expecting deliveries tomorrow, pictures pretty please!


I hope Yankee Candle is expecting a huge delivery of votives tomorrow.  LOL Good night.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I'm hoping someone is around here later. I'm pulling an all nighter.


I'm here as long as the there is a party. LOL


----------



## weenbaby

I heard DDG might be here.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Darn! 15 tarts down the drain!


That's ok, I'm keeping mine. I'm satisfied with tarts that give off no throw. LOL


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> I heard DDG might be here.


DDG is always here


----------



## Birdymom

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome, birdymom! I understand your disappointment over B&C, and my baby is on the way. DDG is very special, and I really love her. She and WTD have a lot of history here, so they really need to be together. I am thrilled that you are pleased with WTD and the football player.


I am still waiting for my Dying to see you, and I was lucky enough to get a witch's hand. But I keep thinking about DDG...plus, my daughter loved her. Think I'm going to have to get her.


----------



## weenbaby

Every time someone mentions another item I want it. Now I NEED the witches hand. Maybe I will buy the skeleton hand from last year and paint the nails.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> YC just responded to my response. She said they have a 100% customer satisfaction so if I ever change my mind about PC to email them and let them know and they will process a refund. She said she did pass the info a long to the appropriate dept and they use that info to try and improve. Glad they were so kind. I think they just expect everyone wants an automatic refund or replacement. LOL!


I missed it, what was up with your PC? Thanks!


----------



## redsea

Everyone, I am curious, are there any other Yankee Candle collections you have? I tend to like everything they come out with so I am in there fairly frequently all year.


----------



## weenbaby

I like tart burners. I usually pick stuff up at yard sales though. This year I want some Christmas items.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I like tart burners. I usually pick stuff up at yard sales though. This year I want some Christmas items.


Keep me posted on what you get, weenbaby! 


I can't wait to see my Boneys soon! I was going to say tomorrow, but it is 2 AM, so they should be coming today!  Yay!


----------



## weenbaby

All mine are at my moms house. I've been working crazy hours and havebt had a chance to get over there to see them.


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> Everyone, I am curious, are there any other Yankee Candle collections you have? I tend to like everything they come out with so I am in there fairly frequently all year.


Hi Redsea. I think it would be easier to answer if there are any collections I don't have! I am a YC junkie all year round. Scarecrows, pumpkins, reindeer, elves, leprechauns, Easter bunnies and ducks, ladybugs, tropical drinks, message in a bottle....and the list goes on and on! . Wow, I think I may have a problem!


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> Hi Redsea. I think it would be easier to answer if there are any collections I don't have! I am a YC junkie all year round. Scarecrows, pumpkins, reindeer, elves, leprechauns, Easter bunnies and ducks, ladybugs, tropical drinks, message in a bottle....and the list goes on and on! . Wow, I think I may have a problem!


That sounds just like me! In fact, I searched the web tonight to see if any threads were started somewhere for some other collections, and none were! LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

Right now I'm guarding a place that makes expensive China. The pieces are beautiful and I keep thinking to myself, NO! NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> All mine are at my moms house. I've been working crazy hours and havebt had a chance to get over there to see them.


Ooh, lots of suspense and excitement then!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Right now I'm guarding a place that makes expensive China. The pieces are beautiful and I keep thinking to myself, NO! NOTHING ELSE.


It really is in my nature to want to collect things....


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> Everyone, I am curious, are there any other Yankee Candle collections you have? I tend to like everything they come out with so I am in there fairly frequently all year.


We've got tons of their non-boney Halloween items, and lots of Christmas too. Only a few things for spring and summer though. 
And I've got waaaaay more tarts than any one person probably should haha.


----------



## weenbaby

Mine too. My book and purse collection is out if control. I'm doing better with my purses though.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> We've got tons of their non-boney Halloween items, and lots of Christmas too. Only a few things for spring and summer though.
> And I've got waaaaay more tarts than any one person probably should haha.


Cool! I think they have the "Snow Folk," which come out every year, I am not sure why those guys aren't the "Boney Bunch" of the Christmas season.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Mine too. My book and purse collection is out if control. I'm doing better with my purses though.


I do collect the candles too. Most of them I will burn eventually, but I have a few that I save for my do not burn collection!


----------



## weenbaby

Oh no. Don't get me started on anything boney related. Christmas boney like things? Please stop me now.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Oh no. Don't get me started on anything boney related. Christmas boney like things? Please stop me now.


Lol, they are a bunch of snowmen, very cute. I am not certain that it is a returning collection that comes back every year though.


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> That sounds just like me! In fact, I searched the web tonight to see if any threads were started somewhere for some other collections, and none were! LOL!


If you ever start one, you can count me in. . This month I'm featuring my wine collection. After today's disappointments, I think I should be inviting HF folks over. Sounds like many could use a good drink! 

Do you have a favorite YC collection, Boneys excluded?


----------



## sanura03

redsea said:


> Cool! I think they have the "Snow Folk," which come out every year, I am not sure why those guys aren't the "Boney Bunch" of the Christmas season.


My favorite Christmas line of theirs was back in 2010 I think, the Night Before Christmas line, with all the cute little mice people! Followed closely by their 2009 Nutcracker collection.


----------



## weenbaby

I think I might actually rotate decorations this year. Lol. I keep boneys up year round.


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> Lol, they are a bunch of snowmen, very cute. I am not certain that it is a returning collection that comes back every year though.


I recall Snowfolk from last year. Okay, I may own one or two! I somehow thought last year was the first. Recall my store associate saying they hoped it would be the BoneyBunch of Christmas and new pieces each year. But I think there were a bunch left at SAS time, so who knows if we'll see them again this year.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm surprised that more people don't go for the Christmas stuff. They should advertise it more. The outlet is FULL of Christmas stuff right now. They just had a Christmas in July sale. 
My most favorite candle ever is the Christmas Eve. Its just nostalgic for me, brings back memories.


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> I do collect the candles too. Most of them I will burn eventually, but I have a few that I save for my do not burn collection!


Okay, so the store is called Yankee Candle and I forget to mention I also collect candles. I must need sleep! I also have a do not burn collection, Redsea. It includes many of the limited seasonal candles (like Peeps this year), as well as some unusual ones (like bacon and beer)! Not that I'd want to burn those.


----------



## weenbaby

I wanted a peeps one to try  every time I went they were gone. 
I don't know if I could have a strict do not burn collection. I have to burn then at least a little bit here and there.


----------



## Madjoodie

weenbaby said:


> I wanted a peeps one to try  every time I went they were gone.
> I don't know if I could have a strict do not burn collection. I have to burn then at least a little bit here and there.


I heard they smelled great lit, but when I went back for another one to burn they were out.  Was not easy to keep myself from cheating, weenbaby! I had to content myself with burning chocolate bunnies instead.


----------



## weenbaby

I would have burned that bad boy.


----------



## weenbaby

There is one on eBay for $60!


----------



## Madjoodie

sanura03 said:


> My favorite Christmas line of theirs was back in 2010 I think, the Night Before Christmas line, with all the cute little mice people! Followed closely by their 2009 Nutcracker collection.


Both nice picks, Sanura. I got the nutcracker line for my sister (she collects them, so I love finding unique pieces). Was kind of hard to part with them, but at least I get to visit them each year! Kind of a cheesy line, but I loved the Santa's helpers a year or two back (the elves making different cookies, etc.). They go well with the more recent gingerbread pieces.


----------



## weenbaby

Wonder what this year will be. Lol.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm SO glad I got my Christmas boneys. Paid $10 for Santa and the elf.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm stuck here until 6am and I think I'm jacked up on free coffee. I havebt worked a night shift in over 10 years.


----------



## Madjoodie

weenbaby said:


> I'm SO glad I got my Christmas boneys. Paid $10 for Santa and the elf.


I had to back collect those from Ebay a year or two ago. Wish I had only paid $10! But still money well spent, at least compared to some of this year's disasters.


----------



## weenbaby

I got them super cheap. I was totally amazed. The seller lived close so they met me at the preview party! I tried to give them the full amount including shipping (was like $20) and they wouldn't take it!


----------



## weenbaby

It was a 3 day auction that started at .99. She was probably just trying to get cash for new boneys because it ended the day before. They even had the tags. The Santa is a lot bigger then I thought.


----------



## Madjoodie

weenbaby said:


> I got them super cheap. I was totally amazed. The seller lived close so they met me at the preview party! I tried to give them the full amount including shipping (was like $20) and they wouldn't take it!


Sometimes, and with luck and patience, you can get some pretty sweet deals. And getting them in person removes the horrible Boney carnage for poor packing/shipping. So bummed when I got destroyed versions of the 2008 3 headed guy and of hoot gravely. . Can't forget the wreckage that was the drummer and guitarist either. And the seller, who used no bubble wrap, styrofoam, nada, yelled at me when I sought a refund. 

Well Weenbaby, I'm not jacked up on coffee so need to catch some zzzz's. Catch ya later!


----------



## weenbaby

See you tomorrow!


----------



## witchyone

Wow, I missed a lot! This week has been crazy with work since I was off last week. I got my packages yesterday with mixed results. My Dawn's price tag got stuck to her torso and left some of the gold rope behind when I tried to take it off. My Graves Dug's thumb is completely covered in flocking. My PC was very clearly cracked and then reglazed, though based on what I'm hearing and seeing, I almost think I should maybe keep it because God only knows what a replacement would look like. My Taxi is just as messy as everyone else's. I guess the same people who did the Bus also did the Taxi. 

Everyone who got crappy pieces should definitely call YC and also write a review and attach pictures so that others are aware of the crappy quality. I did that last year when my Frank's Bride's eyes were all jacked up. Of course, YC responded with their usual "each piece is hand painted and there are variations" BS but the review is still up, at least. (Though they did delete my reply to their comment - I guess they weren't fans of being told they were stupid if they felt scratched off sharpie was just a "variation".)


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> Wow, I missed a lot! This week has been crazy with work since I was off last week. I got my packages yesterday with mixed results. My Dawn's price tag got stuck to her torso and left some of the gold rope behind when I tried to take it off. My Graves Dug's thumb is completely covered in flocking. My PC was very clearly cracked and then reglazed, though based on what I'm hearing and seeing, I almost think I should maybe keep it because God only knows what a replacement would look like. My Taxi is just as messy as everyone else's. I guess the same people who did the Bus also did the Taxi.
> 
> Everyone who got crappy pieces should definitely call YC and also write a review and attach pictures so that others are aware of the crappy quality. I did that last year when my Frank's Bride's eyes were all jacked up. Of course, YC responded with their usual "each piece is hand painted and there are variations" BS but the review is still up, at least. (Though they did delete my reply to their comment - I guess they weren't fans of being told they were stupid if they felt scratched off sharpie was just a "variation".)


Last year I had a hard time finding a Frank & Bride piece that was not chipped or defected. I finally settled on one that was decent enough to display but still has some paint issues. At least the faces were good but half of Frank's black shirt is blue. This shows what kind of quality Yankee Candle has these days.


----------



## myerman82

I just got a e-mail from Yankee Candle telling me that I earned a $5 voucher from the rewards program.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Last year I had a hard time finding a Frank & Bride piece that was not chipped or defected. I finally settled on one that was decent enough to display but still has some paint issues. At least the faces were good but half of Frank's black shirt is blue. This shows what kind of quality Yankee Candle has these days.


It's really true. Even my replacement Frank is covered in extra flocking. I really can't get over your bus, and the attitude you got about a replacement. Instead of acting like you're trying to game them, they should be concerned that so many of the pieces you ordered are a mess.


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> It's really true. Even my replacement Frank is covered in extra flocking. I really can't get over your bus, and the attitude you got about a replacement. Instead of acting like you're trying to game them, they should be concerned that so many of the pieces you ordered are a mess.


It was annoying trying to get a replacement. I'm not even sure if the rep even put in for a replacement. Not only was my bus defective my my Wake The Dead (the piece I really want) has a chip that is very noticeable. I tried to explain that to the rep but she wasn't listening and kept ignoring the issue. All she focused on what that fact I already got replacements for Boney & Clyde and The Taxi which were horrible pieces. I even explained that the replacements were much better. I will try again today but it seems I keep getting the same person. Honestly, for $40 this piece should be better quality. There should be quality control on at least the online exclusives since we can not see the piece we are getting before making the purchase.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I missed it, what was up with your PC? Thanks!


Just the hole


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everybody! After coffee, I have to get to cleaning up after my YC hot mess yesterday! I will work on getting photos of my bus and DDG's up today, for those of you who are curious about how my last Boney Bunch pieces worked out. 

Hint Hint: There could have been a SERIOUS Boney orgy last night, LOL. 

For those of you who are expecting your Boney Christmas today, I hope Boney Claus was very good to you! Don't forget to post photos! We wanna see'em!  Have a great day, guys!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh! And for you BABW candle lovers, Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun has now been added to the online lineup of candles, sure to be feakin' AWESOME! Now, I just need Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow to find its way up there, and a 2 for $22 sale! Fall is coming, guys! Yipppeeeee!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh! And for you BABW candle lovers, Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun has now been added to the online lineup of candles, sure to be feakin' AWESOME! Now, I just need Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow to find its way up there, and a 2 for $22 sale! Fall is coming, guys! Yipppeeeee!


I went to White Barn this week and they had that candle in stock along with the others too. I wonder if they are going to carry any of the "test" candles that B&BW will not add to their line?


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> If you ever start one, you can count me in. . This month I'm featuring my wine collection. After today's disappointments, I think I should be inviting HF folks over. Sounds like many could use a good drink!
> 
> Do you have a favorite YC collection, Boneys excluded?


I will remember than if I ever start a thread! Do they have an off topic section here? LOL We could call it "Yankee Candle Holiday Collections."  That would be awesome. It is fought to pick a collection other than the Boneys...hmmm. I really love Christmas, so probably those pieces that come out.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

On the phone with Letisha at Yankee Candle CS as we sit here...she sounds none to happy to be helping me this fine morning.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I went to White Barn this week and they had that candle in stock along with the others too. I wonder if they are going to carry any of the "test" candles that B&BW will not add to their line?


That's a good question! I have never had the luxury of being able to patron a White Barn store! Maybe you should ask them?


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> My favorite Christmas line of theirs was back in 2010 I think, the Night Before Christmas line, with all the cute little mice people! Followed closely by their 2009 Nutcracker collection.


Those sound awesome!


Madjoodie said:


> I recall Snowfolk from last year. Okay, I may own one or two! I somehow thought last year was the first. Recall my store associate saying they hoped it would be the BoneyBunch of Christmas and new pieces each year. But I think there were a bunch left at SAS time, so who knows if we'll see them again this year.


I think you are right, it must not be a returning collection.  I really wish they would make a Boney Bunch of Christmas! 


Madjoodie said:


> Okay, so the store is called Yankee Candle and I forget to mention I also collect candles. I must need sleep! I also have a do not burn collection, Redsea. It includes many of the limited seasonal candles (like Peeps this year), as well as some unusual ones (like bacon and beer)! Not that I'd want to burn those.


Ys, I have Peeps in my never-burn collection too!  Along with Boston Strong, some of the Thanksgiving line, the yearly Fall collector candle, etc.


Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everybody! After coffee, I have to get to cleaning up after my YC hot mess yesterday! I will work on getting photos of my bus and DDG's up today, for those of you who are curious about how my last Boney Bunch pieces worked out.
> 
> Hint Hint: There could have been a SERIOUS Boney orgy last night, LOL.
> 
> For those of you who are expecting your Boney Christmas today, I hope Boney Claus was very good to you! Don't forget to post photos! We wanna see'em!  Have a great day, guys!


Thank you! I can't wait for them to come! Although I am probably going to be at the doctor's office when they arrive....at least I will have something to look forward to!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> On the phone with Letisha at Yankee Candle CS as we sit here...she sounds none to happy to be helping me this fine morning.


What do you expect, after the garbage they have sent all of us, LOL!  They are going to LOVE me, after I finish taking pictures, and send them all to them. With my 6 boxes, YC took the term "hot mess" to a whole otha level!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Seriously, I don't know why anyone would receive grief calling in for a defective product. When I spoke to CS last night about my bus, I was told that they had received numerous complaints about the lights on them being broken. She asked if there was a slip in the box saying who packaged it "With Love," and I wanted to say, "Sean M," LOL! 

I also took the time to discuss with her, that I did not believe the problem to be coming from the warehouse or shipping carriers. I told her to please pass along to her superiors that the issue was more than likely coming directly from China, and that YC should use this experience as a learning tool for how things are produced, packaged, and shipped from there in the first place.


----------



## myerman82

I heard back form Yankee Candle this morning. They are offering me replacements in September or a refund for both pieces. Of course I want the replacements. I hope this matter is taken care of now since my call last night most likely threw off my e-mail conversation. 
My biggest issue with these is chipped pieces. Even if it is a glazed over chip, it's still a chip. For me, that decreases the value of the piece. I would rather have a little paint issue over a chip. As long as my replacement for WTD has no chips I'll be happy, unless the paint is a sloppy mess. As for the bus, I have no comment. That bus is a perfect example of a great idea made into a bad product. Why wouldn't they add blinking lights? That would have been a nice touch. I'll take my chance with another bus which is a much better option than getting a refund of what I paid minus the coupon.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Seriously, I don't know why anyone would receive grief calling in for a defective product. When I spoke to CS last night about my bus, I was told that they had received numerous complaints about the lights on them being broken. She asked if there was a slip in the box saying who packaged it "With Love," and I wanted to say, "Sean M," LOL!
> 
> I also took the time to discuss with her, that I did not believe the problem to be coming from the warehouse or shipping carriers. I told her to please pass along to her superiors that the issue was more than likely coming directly from China, and that YC should use this experience as a learning tool for how things are produced, packaged, and shipped from there in the first place.


The problem is coming from China, that I can guarantee. Too many of the same issues going on.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> On the phone with Letisha at Yankee Candle CS as we sit here...she sounds none to happy to be helping me this fine morning.


If it was me I would hang up and call back in a little while when you get someone who does not have the case of the "Fridays" LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Geez, so much attitude on YC's end for the quality of their pieces! I can relate to having a case of the "Fridays," but maybe they should start thinking about what it means when many people are calling/emailing to complain about all of these problems.

After a back and forth email, they've come to the conclusion that I need to hang on to my bus and then call them for a replacement when they're restocked in September. So again, if I really want a replacement, I guess I need to be the one tracking the restocking. Seems like a lot for the customer and not so much on the service end.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Geez, so much attitude on YC's end for the quality of their pieces! I can relate to having a case of the "Fridays," but maybe they should start thinking about what it means when many people are calling/emailing to complain about all of these problems.
> 
> After a back and forth email, they've come to the conclusion that I need to hang on to my bus and then call them for a replacement when they're restocked in September. So again, if I really want a replacement, I guess I need to be the one tracking the restocking. Seems like a lot for the customer and not so much on the service end.


Don't worry, CCW. We will keep an eye out for each other. We will help you get that bus!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I, for one, will not be reordering it. It reminded me of when I was a teacher years ago, and I so wanted to love it. Sadly, I just don't. It could have been great, but it just isn't a good piece for me. All joking aside, it was a huge disappointment for me. Actually, most of my Boneys were.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Geez, so much attitude on YC's end for the quality of their pieces! I can relate to having a case of the "Fridays," but maybe they should start thinking about what it means when many people are calling/emailing to complain about all of these problems.
> 
> After a back and forth email, they've come to the conclusion that I need to hang on to my bus and then call them for a replacement when they're restocked in September. So again, if I really want a replacement, I guess I need to be the one tracking the restocking. Seems like a lot for the customer and not so much on the service end.


I don't see them fixing the issue anytime soon. They make too much of a profit on these to even care anymore. They know these things will sell anyway and the average buyer will not care. I do get the feeling that even if they tell me they have put in for replacements I will still have to track the stock myself. Each year these things get more expensive and the quality gets worst. I hate to see what they offer next year. By the way, fixing the flocking issue does not make up for these other issues. I would rather do without the flock on these pieces anyway.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I, for one, will not be reordering it. It reminded me of when I was a teacher years ago, and I so wanted to love it. Sadly, I just don't. It could have been great, but it just isn't a good piece for me. All joking aside, it was a huge disappointment for me. Actually, most of my Boneys were.


I guess you understand now what I meant when I went through my Boney Bunches. Sloppy and messy, that's the theme this year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Don't worry, CCW. We will keep an eye out for each other. We will help you get that bus!


Thanks, Pumpkin Muffin! Joining this forum was the best decision I ever made for my Boney addiction! lol Not only is it so much fun, but where would we be without it? Paying millions at the preview party after going into it blindly, then receiving terribly painted buses and thinking we're the only ones! lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I don't see them fixing the issue anytime soon. They make too much of a profit on these to even care anymore. They know these things will sell anyway and the average buyer will not care. I do get the feeling that even if they tell me they have put in for replacements I will still have to track the stock myself. Each year these things get more expensive and the quality gets worst. I hate to see what they offer next year. By the way, fixing the flocking issue does not make up for these other issues. I would rather do without the flock on these pieces anyway.


I had some issues last year, and I think I forgot how bad it could be. This year dwarfs that one by far, and I think next year, I will just take my chances at the preview party, and roll with it from there. Now, I have a huge mess that I have to fix myself, and I am not looking forward to it. My Bone White, that I purchased in store, is the one piece that I am truly happy with. And, it took me a year to get her, because I couldn't get my hands on a piece that wasn't damaged last year.

It really is the luck of the draw on these pieces, and I trust my eyes and judgment more than someone else's. Yankee has burned me really badly this time, and I am not going to forget about it, when preview time rolls around next year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, I think I am going to focus on hunting down the prized pieces from 2008 to 2011. They have a feel to them that is long since gone, and I would rather pay more, for something I truly love, than less, for more junk.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, I think I am going to focus on hunting down the prized pieces from 2008 to 2011. They have a feel to them that is long since gone, and I would rather pay more, for something I truly love, than less, for more junk.


I really love the pieces like the pumpkin wagon and the hearse. I wish Yankee Candle would go back to that route inside of "silly" pieces. 2010 had some gems in the collection and I wish we would have another year like that. I have also noticed that a lot of these piece this year are lacking the pumpkin that a lot of these pieces come with. Only the pets have the pumpkins.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I really love the pieces like the pumpkin wagon and the hearse. I wish Yankee Candle would go back to that route inside of "silly" pieces. 2010 had some gems in the collection and I wish we would have another year like that. I have also noticed that a lot of these piece this year are lacking the pumpkin that a lot of these pieces come with. Only the pets have the pumpkins.


Well, you know how much I love pumpkins!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, you know how much I love pumpkins!


I noticed that Hallmark sells a four pack of the pumpkin shaped tea-lights. They are a little pricey but I was thinking about getting two packages to display in my cases with the Boney Bunches. I think it will add a nice touch. I was looking for them last year but the only place that sold them were on Kohls.com.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I noticed that Hallmark sells a four pack of the pumpkin shaped tea-lights. They are a little pricey but I was thinking about getting two packages to display in my cases with the Boney Bunches. I think it will add a nice touch. I was looking for them last year but the only place that sold them were on Kohls.com.


Ooh! Thanks for mentioning it! I will stop in there Monday, when I go into town!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ooh! Thanks for mentioning it! I will stop in there Monday, when I go into town!


Don't forget I love pumpkins too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Don't forget I love pumpkins too.


Well, of course! Great minds think alike.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, of course! Great minds think alike.


I wanted to get them last year for my haunted barn from B&BW but that piece was not worthy of having cool tea-lights in it. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Great for holding water AND pumpkins!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I wanted to get them last year for my haunted barn from B&BW but that piece was not worthy of having cool tea-lights in it. LOL


I would still get it, if it were cheap enough. I am not paying full price for that one, though. No way, Jose!


----------



## Kitty

maxthedog said:


> Sorry to hear all the horror stories..are people bringing them back or calling Yankee?
> 
> Our PC looks ok, same w/ wake the dead..am I being too picky with this on the bus? Looks like someone touched it up with paint then got fingerprint stains on it smearing it in...should I complain?
> 
> View attachment 207160


It looks as if the bus scarped a bridge overpass.
If lights work, keep it.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I would still get it, if it were cheap enough. I am not paying full price for that one, though. No way, Jose!


I already have that piece. LOL 
BTW, are we boiling the witches brew early today? LOL


----------



## Kitty

maxthedog said:


> Eh lots of black spots and they couldn't fit letters on the license plate so they just wrote Ghoul Bu ... lol


It could have read B S


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I already have that piece. LOL
> BTW, are we boiling the witches brew early today? LOL


I don't like Witches Brew, LOL. *ducks*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I already have that piece. LOL
> BTW, are we boiling the witches brew early today? LOL


I meant, I would actually buy it for the right price, LOL! We know you already have pretty much everything, myerman, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I meant, I would actually buy it for the right price, LOL! We know you already have pretty much everything, myerman, LOL!


I don't like witches brew either, great minds do think alike.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, I think I am going to focus on hunting down the prized pieces from 2008 to 2011. They have a feel to them that is long since gone, and I would rather pay more, for something I truly love, than less, for more junk.


I totally agree PM. The older ones are much better. I have a plan to wait till the BB furor dies down on Ebay and buy some of the older pieces in the "off season". I have only been collecting since 10'. I am willing to buy on Ebay if the price is right....but not some of the ridiculous gouging we see out there. I was lucky enough to score the YC Creepy Crawlies hanging taper chandelier from 11' that way, bought it in spring of 12' for $25 and that included shipping!! And the three 09' pieces I have were scored that way too.


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> I totally agree PM. The older ones are much better. I have a plan to wait till the BB furor dies down on Ebay and buy some of the older pieces in the "off season". I have only been collecting since 10'. I am willing to buy on Ebay if the price is right....but not some of the ridiculous gouging we see out there. I was lucky enough to score the YC Creepy Crawlies hanging taper chandelier from 11' that way, bought it in spring of 12' for $25 and that included shipping!! And the three 09' pieces I have were scored that way too.


That's awesome, off season is the way to go. However, even in the off season sellers want higher prices. You can still score some deals though.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> If it was me I would hang up and call back in a little while when you get someone who does not have the case of the "Fridays" LOL


I'm thinking I want to throw her under the Ghoul Bus....ugh!! So upset!!!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm thinking I want to throw her under the Ghoul Bus....ugh!! So upset!!!


I understand, I got upset at them last night. I hope things work out for you. Which pieces are you asking for replacements?


----------



## Kitty

The last several years, YC quality dept. threw all of us under the bus.


----------



## sanura03

They're heeeere!!!









Will unbox, take pictures and either celebrate or cry right after my farm chores lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> They're heeeere!!!
> 
> View attachment 207223
> 
> 
> Will unbox, take pictures and either celebrate or cry right after my farm chores lol.


May the Boneys be with you, Sanura!


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> The last several years, YC quality dept. threw all of us under the bus.


I have to agree, it's like their quality department is non existent. Sure the samples may come in looking great but they need to go above that. Once shipment comes in they need to open a few dozen and examine the quality from piece to piece. If the quality is consistent then great but if the quality is lacking they need to send it all back and have China send better quality pieces. The problem is time and because these are seasonal they just don't care. These will sit on shelves for two months and then they move on to the next holiday. That is the sad truth and it hurts us, the collectors. We spend big bucks on these and have to settle for what they give us or hope for something with better quality.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> They're heeeere!!!
> 
> View attachment 207223
> 
> 
> Will unbox, take pictures and either celebrate or cry right after my farm chores lol.


Get ready to meet Sean, Lindsay, Rebecca, and Jami in customer service. LOL I hope you got awesome looking pieces.


----------



## Kitty

Next year Boycott!


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> Next year Boycott!


With the headache from this year that's not a bad idea.


----------



## redsea

sanura03 said:


> They're heeeere!!!
> 
> View attachment 207223
> 
> 
> Will unbox, take pictures and either celebrate or cry right after my farm chores lol.


Fantastic! I am anxiously awaiting pictures, have fun!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Just called customer service about my chipped DDG. They are sending a replacement in September. I spoke to the manager of my store first, just on the off chance a DDG had magically appeared there. But no luck. I am going after work to return my Boney & Clyde. The paint job is just too bad. I'm going to check on a bride & groom. If they don't look good I am going with a store credit. I can honestly say this is the first time I have ever returned a BB item. I'm sad....

Edited to add....I was surprised they didn't ask me for a picture, which I would have gladly sent. Maybe their resistance has been worn down by the flood of calls?


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> Just called customer service about my chipped DDG. They are sending a replacement in September. I spoke to the manager of my store first, just on the off chance a DDG had magically appeared there. But no luck. I am going after work to return my Boney & Clyde. The paint job is just too bad. I'm going to check on a bride & groom. If they don't look good I am going with a store credit. I can honestly say this is the first time I have ever returned a BB item. I'm sad....


She is still in stock online though. Why are they making you wait until September?


----------



## SkippyBones95

myerman82 said:


> She is still in stock online though. Why are they making you wait until September?


I am not sure, myerman. I didn't feel like putting up much of a fight. I know I should have....


----------



## Auntmeanne

morning all. hope ya''ll are all doing well. last night I woke up at 1 in the morning for some crazy reason. Meyer and pumpkin I was thinking about ya'll


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> I am not sure, myerman. I didn't feel like putting up much of a fight. I know I should have....


The only reason why I ask is because it hasn't been confirmed if the order is noted and will automatically be shipped when stock come in or if you will have to call back and remind them. I would call and ask why they are making you wait if they item is showing as in stock. Good luck.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> morning all. hope ya''ll are all doing well. last night I woke up at 1 in the morning for some crazy reason. Meyer and pumpkin I was thinking about ya'll


Good morning to you too.


----------



## Auntmeanne

i kept wondering what in the world those things that looked like bad boobs on ur buses were suppose to be. So i got up went to yankee candle and looked. The black arch thingy is suppose to be a shirt and the round part is suppose to be hands.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> I am not sure, myerman. I didn't feel like putting up much of a fight. I know I should have....


SB, that is BS. Please do as myerman suggests, and give YC a call back. They should be shipping her to you right now. Jerks.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> morning all. hope ya''ll are all doing well. last night I woke up at 1 in the morning for some crazy reason. Meyer and pumpkin I was thinking about ya'll


Good afternoon, now! So glad to be feeling the luv, Auntmeanne!


----------



## Auntmeanne

how are you doing this afternoon pumpkin. i hope we are all better today. I think yesterday was a terrible day for a lot of us.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SB, that is BS. Please do as myerman suggests, and give YC a call back. They should be shipping her to you right now. Jerks.


I agree, especially since your piece was damaged. There is no reason why you have to wait so long while others are ordering her now online.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I understand, I got upset at them last night. I hope things work out for you. Which pieces are you asking for replacements?


Ghoul Bus, PC and Dying to See You


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Ghoul Bus, PC and Dying to See You


Hopefully they are shipping you a new Dying To See You. Are you waiting for replacements for the other two pieces or a refund?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Hopefully they are shipping you a new Dying To See You. Are you waiting for replacements for the other two pieces or a refund?


No, they are making me take it back to the store I got it at....The store that doesn't have any in stock. Ugh And they told me the same thing they told others. They will try to replace it in September


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Jezebel_Boo said:


> No, they are making me take it back to the store I got it at....The store that doesn't have any in stock. Ugh And they told me the same thing they told others. They will try to replace it in September


I should say the store that I placed the ONLINE order at because they were OUT OF STOCK!!! (I'm done yelling) sorry


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> how are you doing this afternoon pumpkin. i hope we are all better today. I think yesterday was a terrible day for a lot of us.


I'm doing quite well, thank you! I will be taking photos for you today, Auntmeanne, of the remaining carnage from yesterday. 

On a positive note, I was able to use credit for my damaged bus on an online order yesterday. I thought I was only getting one tart, and was shorting myself by a little bit in the exchange. It turns out that the customer service representative that I spoke to yesterday, added two of them in there! So, I got two great online exclusive items and two tarts, shipped to me for free! I made out better on this one, than what I originally paid!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> No, they are making me take it back to the store I got it at....The store that doesn't have any in stock. Ugh And they told me the same thing they told others. They will try to replace it in September


When I had my pieces replaced I told them my stores were out of stock. I would call back and say your store is out of stock and that you really want this piece. I know it's frustrating but Yankee candle seems to be telling different people different things now. With all they replacements, there won't be much left in the second shipment.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SB, that is BS. Please do as myerman suggests, and give YC a call back. They should be shipping her to you right now. Jerks.


I think Sean has changed his name to Dave! Dave told me that even though the product shows in stock online that it is a very limited stock and they are opting to send out replacements once replenishment stock comes in. I politely explained to Dave that I don't think its's fair or a good policy to make a customer who ordered during the premiere to wait for replenishment stock. My initial order should take precedence. I also politely told him that I would appreciate my new DDG being sent immediately. Dave would have none of it. He assured me that my name and address were on the "list" for shipping as soon as new stock arrived. I told him that I was not satisfied with that response. He told me that there was nothing else I could do unless I wanted to return it to a local store that has them in stock. Or I could order a new one and then send my damaged one back. Ughhhhh.........you suck Dave!!!!!!


----------



## Auntmeanne

i have several pieces to get replaced. Is it bad I'm dreading it. I just don't feel like confrontation right now. Yesterday i talked to customer service twice about the bus the first woman acted like she didn't know what the boney bunch was. Then told me to exchange it at the store duhhh online exclusive. She told me flagship stores got online exclusives. I live in TN there are no flagship stores. I just hung up started over. Thank goodness she was nice and we were all set in less than 10 minutes. I don't feel like all this today. Can I pay someone to do this for me? lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> i have several pieces to get replaced. Is it bad I'm dreading it. I just don't feel like confrontation right now. Yesterday i talked to customer service twice about the bus the first woman acted like she didn't know what the boney bunch was. Then told me to exchange it at the store duhhh online exclusive. She told me flagship stores got online exclusives. I live in TN there are no flagship stores. I just hung up started over. Thank goodness she was nice and we were all set in less than 10 minutes. I don't feel like all this today. Can I pay someone to do this for me? lol


Do you have a bus I can buy? *wink wink*


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Auntmeanne said:


> i have several pieces to get replaced. Is it bad I'm dreading it. I just don't feel like confrontation right now. Yesterday i talked to customer service twice about the bus the first woman acted like she didn't know what the boney bunch was. Then told me to exchange it at the store duhhh online exclusive. She told me flagship stores got online exclusives. I live in TN there are no flagship stores. I just hung up started over. Thank goodness she was nice and we were all set in less than 10 minutes. I don't feel like all this today. Can I pay someone to do this for me? lol


I soo feel you! I should have hung up as soon as she said her name.


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> I think Sean has changed his name to Dave! Dave told me that even though the product shows in stock online that it is a very limited stock and they are opting to send out replacements once replenishment stock comes in. I politely explained to Dave that I don't think its's fair or a good policy to make a customer who ordered during the premiere to wait for replenishment stock. My initial order should take precedence. I also politely told him that I would appreciate my new DDG being sent immediately. Dave would have none of it. He assured me that my name and address were on the "list" for shipping as soon as new stock arrived. I told him that I was not satisfied with that response. He told me that there was nothing else I could do unless I wanted to return it to a local store that has them in stock. Or I could order a new one and then send my damaged one back. Ughhhhh.........you suck Dave!!!!!!


Let Dave know that you will wait on the list and meanwhile look around other Yankee Candle stores. I'm betting they may be able to order her online for you through the store if there is "limited stock" left.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Thanks pumpkin can't wait to see the pics got on early just to see your pics today. I'm just worried they promised us they are sending us all out new items Sept 2 but what if those don't work or they are as bad also? Isn't that the end of the line? If they run out thats the final quantities.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> I think Sean has changed his name to Dave! Dave told me that even though the product shows in stock online that it is a very limited stock and they are opting to send out replacements once replenishment stock comes in. I politely explained to Dave that I don't think its's fair or a good policy to make a customer who ordered during the premiere to wait for replenishment stock. My initial order should take precedence. I also politely told him that I would appreciate my new DDG being sent immediately. Dave would have none of it. He assured me that my name and address were on the "list" for shipping as soon as new stock arrived. I told him that I was not satisfied with that response. He told me that there was nothing else I could do unless I wanted to return it to a local store that has them in stock. Or I could order a new one and then send my damaged one back. Ughhhhh.........you suck Dave!!!!!!


SB, please call back, and speak to someone else. Dave is a moron. There are currently 240 DDG's still in stock online. If anything, the taxi is now showing with Low Stock. Get those a**holes at YC to ship you a new one!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> When I had my pieces replaced I told them my stores were out of stock. I would call back and say your store is out of stock and that you really want this piece. I know it's frustrating but Yankee candle seems to be telling different people different things now. With all they replacements, there won't be much left in the second shipment.


Your right myerman...but I think I'm putting that call off to tomorrow. This witch is bone tired


----------



## SkippyBones95

Auntmeanne said:


> i have several pieces to get replaced. Is it bad I'm dreading it. I just don't feel like confrontation right now. Yesterday i talked to customer service twice about the bus the first woman acted like she didn't know what the boney bunch was. Then told me to exchange it at the store duhhh online exclusive. She told me flagship stores got online exclusives. I live in TN there are no flagship stores. I just hung up started over. Thank goodness she was nice and we were all set in less than 10 minutes. I don't feel like all this today. Can I pay someone to do this for me? lol


If you get Dave, ask to speak to someone else. Good luck. I am debating on making my third call of the day


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I soo feel you! I should have hung up as soon as she said her name.


I have called so many times that I know who to deal with and who to "disconnect" with. I think they know my voice by now so next time I call I will have my friend override them to get a supervisor. LOL


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> If you get Dave, ask to speak to someone else. Good luck. I am debating on making my third call of the day


Currently I am dealing with Jami and I will let you know if she should be added to the "disconnect" list along with Sean, Rebbecca, Lindsay & someone who mumbles her name so I have no clue what it is. LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

was it skippybones that had the bad bus paint job but the lights worked? I got a better paint job but 1/2 the lights work maybe we should combine them. lol


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Your right myerman...but I think I'm putting that call off to tomorrow. This witch is bone tired


Good luck and I would still try to exchange in store for the online order. Then call Dave and get on the list.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> was it skippybones that had the bad bus paint job but the lights worked? I got a better paint job but 1/2 the lights work maybe we should combine them. lol


My bus was horrible and one of the wires was sticking out of the bus.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myer ur bus was a total loss.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Auntmeanne said:


> was it skippybones that had the bad bus paint job but the lights worked? I got a better paint job but 1/2 the lights work maybe we should combine them. lol


Not me...I didn't order a bus.....regretted initially...now not so much


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> If you get Dave, ask to speak to someone else. Good luck. I am debating on making my third call of the day


SB, I don't know if you saw my other post. There are currently 240 DDG's in stock, more than enough to ship you one now. The 3rd time could be the charm. Please keep us posted.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer ur bus was a total loss.


I know and I'm still not sure if I'm on the list for a replacement. Not to mention my Wake The Dead is chipped. Each time I call and they "put me" on the list I get an email asking if I want a replacement or refund. Then I call back and they give me a hard time saying I'm not on the list and to explain exactly what the issue is. Then they tell me to exchange it at a store. I'm not too concern on replacing the bus but I would like to replace my Wake The Dead. For me the chip decreases the value of the piece.


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> Not me...I didn't order a bus.....regretted initially...now not so much


Are you sure about that. I have a bus if you change your mind.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SB, I don't know if you saw my other post. There are currently 240 DDG's in stock, more than enough to ship you one now. The 3rd time could be the charm. Please keep us posted.


Thanks PM. I just saw it. Heading out to lunch. Will call this afternoon. Hoping Dave will be off shift by then


----------



## Mourning Glory

First the bus and now these masterpieces! No more online exclusives for this girl!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Sorry, i forgot who it was then that had the bad paint job. If i didn't love my collection so much I would return it all and forget it. If i get any attitude today from customer service I'm 90% sure I will. I can't believe someone gave the ok to send this crap out. The company should be embarrassed but I'm sure it was all about profit.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SB, I don't know if you saw my other post. There are currently 240 DDG's in stock, more than enough to ship you one now. The 3rd time could be the charm. Please keep us posted.


Pumpkin Muffin "if" I was him I would call back and get the replacement or be put on the list and still go to the store and get one shipped. That's just me though because I'm fed up with Yankee Candle.


----------



## SkippyBones95

myerman82 said:


> Are you sure about that. I have a bus if you change your mind.


HA! Thanks for the offer. My BB junkyard is pretty full already


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Sorry, i forgot who it was then that had the bad paint job. If i didn't love my collection so much I would return it all and forget it. If i get any attitude today from customer service I'm 90% sure I will. I can't believe someone gave the ok to send this crap out. The company should be embarrassed but I'm sure it was all about profit.


Unfortunately it's seasonal so it will blow over for them after September when they move on to the next holiday.


----------



## myerman82

skippybones95 said:


> ha! Thanks for the offer. My bb junkyard is pretty full already


***dead*** that was great


----------



## Auntmeanne

think about it skippy have you seen myers bondage bus its pretty scary.


----------



## SkippyBones95

myerman82 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin "if" I was him I would call back and get the replacement or be put on the list and still go to the store and get one shipped. That's just me though because I'm fed up with Yankee Candle.


When did I become a "him"??? Lol
But maybe if I had a man call Dave would behave a little better?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> When did I become a "him"??? Lol
> But maybe if I had a man call Dave would behave a little better?


Um, because your handle has "Skippy" in it? Are you willing to share with us whether you are, or aren't? Or, you can PM whomever you choose, and tell us.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Um, because your handle has "Skippy" in it? Are you willing to share with us whether you are, or aren't? Or, you can PM whomever you choose, and tell us.


You guys are too funny! Thanks for putting off my lunch... I need to skip a meal or two!
I am a female....Skippy is a nickname my sister gave me when we were kids!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Can I join the BB "graveyard" bunch with you BB lovers? My wife received her bus, WTD, Dawn and PC yesterday and she is devastated. Some of the pieces are damaged and one has a chip. She is going to call in to YC today, but my concern is, does she send back her damaged pieces before she receives the replacements? She wants to make sure the new ones are better. How do they go about that? Does she pay shipping again?


----------



## myerman82

SkippyBones95 said:


> When did I become a "him"??? Lol
> But maybe if I had a man call Dave would behave a little better?


Sorry, didn't mean to get you confused with Dave. LOL


----------



## myerman82

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Can I join the BB "graveyard" bunch with you BB lovers? My wife received her bus, WTD, Dawn and PC yesterday and she is devastated. Some of the pieces are damaged and one has a chip. She is going to call in to YC today, but my concern is, does she send back her damaged pieces before she receives the replacements? She wants to make sure the new ones are better. How do they go about that? Does she pay shipping again?


Join us, we have the same questions you have. LOL She should not have to pay shipping at all for their mistake.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=323374483&spReportId=MzIzMzc0NDgzS0

New coupon from today


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks. I feel like I know you all already, from just reading over the years. I finally decided to make an account and quit lurking. It looks as if my wife will fit in perfectly with you ladies and gents.


----------



## myerman82

TheHalloweenKing said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=323374483&spReportId=MzIzMzc0NDgzS0
> 
> New coupon from today


Pumpkin muffin, are you with me on getting some candles? LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

I`m glad you decided to join in on the conversation Halloween. It's nice to have you.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks Auntmeanne. You guys crack me up. The other night I wanted to go sit with you all under the shade tree.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Pumpkin muffin, are you with me on getting some candles? LOL


Oh, yea! I'm gonna be getting quite a few of them, for FREE soon *wink wink*, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Can I join the BB "graveyard" bunch with you BB lovers? My wife received her bus, WTD, Dawn and PC yesterday and she is devastated. Some of the pieces are damaged and one has a chip. She is going to call in to YC today, but my concern is, does she send back her damaged pieces before she receives the replacements? She wants to make sure the new ones are better. How do they go about that? Does she pay shipping again?


So nice to make your acquaintance, HK! Anyone with Michael Meyers as an avatar is tops in my book!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Thanks. I feel like I know you all already, from just reading over the years. I finally decided to make an account and quit lurking. It looks as if my wife will fit in perfectly with you ladies and gents.


Hey, who are you callin' a lady?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=323374483&spReportId=MzIzMzc0NDgzS0
> 
> New coupon from today


By the time I get finished with Yankin' Ya' Candle, my coupon is going to be B0G2 free, he he, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Thanks Auntmeanne. You guys crack me up. The other night I wanted to go sit with you all under the shade tree.


I'm sure today will will be under that tree again. You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Ooh Ooh! Since YC has received so many complaints over the last 48 hours, they have set up a new return address to ship all of their crap merchandise back to! Here it is:

Yankin' Ya' Candle Returns Department
c/o Stickin' It To The Customer 
1234 No Throw Drive
Suckers, MA 67890


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Btw, I didn't add the phone number, because everyone there is outsourced.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne, I'm about to start on pictures, just for you! Stay tuned!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm sure today will will be under that tree again. You are more than welcome to join us.


We need to cut that tree down already. PUH-LEASE! lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

im here cant wait


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I'll be there with you all later this evening, right after we go pick up her mansion and Boney and Clyde today from the local store.


----------



## happythenjaded

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I'll be there with you all later this evening, right after we go pick up her mansion and Boney and Clyde today from the local store.


Can you please post a picture of the mansion when you get it? I dont recall anyone else getting it here yet. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I'll be there with you all later this evening, right after we go pick up her mansion and Boney and Clyde today from the local store.


Good luck, HK! May the Boneys with be you!


----------



## Auntmeanne

ok see ya then hk


----------



## Auntmeanne

oh hk if ur talking about the big black mansion check the bottom all the ones at my store the bottoms were dented


----------



## happythenjaded

FYI, the Taxi is low stock.... Only 22 left.


----------



## redsea

Have fun HalloweenKing! Yes, pictures would be fantastic!


----------



## redsea

Okay, I am off to the doctor now, I hope my Bonies will be here when I get back!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, here is the link to my picture of my favorite queen, DDG:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...y Bunch 2014/Drop Dead Gorgeous?sort=3&page=1

You can see how different the two of these pieces are. And, while they are both better than others I have seen here, I will continue looking for the most FIERCE one I can find! *meow*


----------



## Auntmeanne

good luck redsea


----------



## 31salem13

According to Sean M, I'm on the list for a new bus....with my faith in Yankee drastically diminished, I'm not going to hold my breath. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hang in their Auntmeanne! Getting the bang bus now, LOL!  Stay tuned!


----------



## myerman82

I just got another update from Lindsay W. They will process a replacement once these items are back in stock. (goes and prints e-mail just in case)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I just got another update from Lindsay W. They will process a replacement once these items are back in stock. (goes and prints e-mail just in case)


Yay! Good news!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Sure thing. I will have the wife upload tonight.


----------



## happythenjaded

31salem13 said:


> According to Sean M, I'm on the list for a new bus....with my faith in Yankee drastically diminished, I'm not going to hold my breath. Fingers crossed!


Can't believe how many of you got a flocked up bus


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yay! Good news!


Until I get another e-mail asking if I want a replacement or refund. LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

Holy smokes pumpkin! Those are really really different. The head is attached to the glass in one and a huge space in the other. How are the boney bunch made? Are they poured into molds? I didn't realize the same pieces in a line could be so different.


----------



## myerman82

31salem13 said:


> According to Sean M, I'm on the list for a new bus....with my faith in Yankee drastically diminished, I'm not going to hold my breath. Fingers crossed!


I would call just to make sure. Sean disappointed me yesterday. I wasn't on any so called list.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Holy smokes pumpkin! Those are really really different. The head is attached to the glass in one and a huge space in the other. How are the boney bunch made? Are they poured into molds? I didn't realize the same pieces in a line could be so different.


It sure beats me! I take it the workers on Boney Bunch this year were drinking some of what DDG has in her chalice, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I would call just to make sure. Sean disappointed me yesterday. I wasn't on any so called list.


Oh, you are on a list alright..........Just not the one you want to be on ! LOL!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It sure beats me! I take it the workers on Boney Bunch this year were drinking some of what DDG has in her chalice, LOL!


I think that chalice has been passed around more than we know.


----------



## myerman82

By the way, my bus is perfect...envy me


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So sorry for the delay, guys! I keep laughing every time I try to take photos of this bus, after myerman's show n' tail last night, LOL! They're coming!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So sorry for the delay, guys! I keep laughing every time I try to take photos of this bus, after myerman's show n' tail last night, LOL! They're coming!


best....bus....ever


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am about to upload these, and will get the link up here. I am not going to steal myerman's thunder from last night, LOL. Please notice the similarities between mine and his. And, I have to say, some of these kiddos are REALLY happy!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am about to upload these, and will get the link up here. I am not going to steal myerman's thunder from last night, LOL. Please notice the similarities between mine and his. And, I have to say, some of these kiddos are REALLY happy!


You can steal my thunder all you want. I'm passing the torch on to you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, guys! Make sure the kiddies aren't looking, LOL! Here are the photos of our infamous bus. You can take from them what you want to. 

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...Boney Bunch 2014/Boney Bang Bus?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Auntmeanne

Ur girl on the back looks like shes sticking her tongue out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Ur girl on the back looks like shes sticking her tongue out.


It looks to me like a version of WTD, LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

the mouths on ur kids are really messed up. Somebody needs to take the sharpie away from the drunk guy.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Its looks like kids did the painting on all of the boney bunch this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Do you think the girl saying "Eek!" got a surprise? LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, what is the bus driver holding??? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Do you think the girl saying "Eek!" got a surprise? LOL!


Yes, she found out her bus was the BEST BUS!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yes, she found out her bus was the BEST BUS!!!!


LOL! I thought YOUR bus was the best bus, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! I thought YOUR bus was the best bus, LOL!


Yes it is, so flawless. I have no clue why you guys got bad buses.


----------



## Auntmeanne

i will say this that bus driver DOES NOT look like hes holding a steering wheel. Eek girl is very well developed.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's no wonder this bus has a flat tire. When the bus is a rockin'...


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! I thought YOUR bus was the best bus, LOL!


Now he can try getting a refund, replacement, AND go to the store and do an exchange for a couple more DDG!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's no wonder this bus has a flat tire. When the bus is a rockin'...


That bus is so comical, whenever your having a bad day just take a look at that bus and try not to laugh.


----------



## Auntmeanne

That poor little girl on the side with the bus doors got NOTHIN.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That bus is so comical, whenever your having a bad day just take a look at that bus and try not to laugh.


Well I'm not going to return it...Or, AM I? LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> That poor little girl on the side with the bus doors got NOTHIN.


She doesn't have too. Her goods must be in the back, ROFL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

i agree with myer they are funny. No 2 of these are gonna be the same.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> i agree with myer they are funny. No 2 of these are gonna be the same.


Many sharpies were killed during the making of these buses....


----------



## SkippyBones95

Sarah wasn't very much help either. But she is going to send me an email confirmation that I am on the list for DDG 
I am not calling them anymore today....I need to relax. Drink some of DDG's elixir and take a bus ride!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin do ur lights work? Your is almost to funny to return.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Many sharpies were killed during the making of these buses....


That's not the only thing that happened during the making of these buses....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> Sarah wasn't very much help either. But she is going to send me an email confirmation that I am on the list for DDG
> I am not calling them anymore today....I need to relax. Drink some of DDG's elixir and take a bus ride!


Heck at this point, I'm willing to risk getting on that bus! Anybody with me?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well I'm not going to return it...Or, AM I? LOL!


The trolls are hungry today.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin do ur lights work? Your is almost to funny to return.


You know, I never pulled the tab! Lemme check...


----------



## Auntmeanne

I can't help it the more I look at your bus the more I love it.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's not the only thing that happened during the making of these buses....


There will be a Boney Boom thanks to that bus....


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> I can't help it the more I look at your bus the more I love it.


It's fantastic. The more you look at it the more you find LOL. It's a keeper!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Three out of four lights work. The one that doesn't is on the side with the flat...LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin I'd get on the bus with ya.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I can't help it the more I look at your bus the more I love it.


Well, I already placed another order using the credit for the bus. And, I don't have to send it back. I will keep it to remind me of good times with you guys.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin I'd get on the bus with ya.


That bus driver wouldn't stand a chance, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I already placed another order using the credit for the bus. And, I don't have to send it back. I will keep it to remind me of good times with you guys.


(while stirring pot) I see some DDG's in your future


----------



## Auntmeanne

I sooo hate to say this. Pumpkin stick your finger up in the hole on the bottom closest to the light thats out. wiggle the wire see if it will come on.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> There will be a Boney Boom thanks to that bus....


There certainly was a Boney BANG thanks to that bus, ROFL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I sooo hate to say this. Pumpkin stick your finger up in the hole on the bottom closest to the light thats out. wiggle the wire see if it will come on.


Hold on. I'm pretty good at wigglin' things.....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, so I tried the first hole near the light that was out. No wire within reach. I stuck my finger in the back hole, and found quite a few wires. I wiggled them a bit, and the light that was out came back on. Then both lights on that side went out. I wiggled them a little more, and they both came back on. 

There is definitely a short in the wires. Meanwhile, I just feel so darn DIRTY right now!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Lmao. I so feel ya there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys. I've got to get other things done this afternoon. I'm glad we could have a laugh over these buses, because it is so sad how bad they really are.


----------



## Auntmeanne

ok see ya later pumkin


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> (while stirring pot) I see some DDG's in your future


I'll never tell.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll never tell.


Haters they gonna hate


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Haters they gonna hate


They hate me, because they ENVY me!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They hate me, because they ENVY me!


Oh I don't think they hate you. I'm the one dodging bullets here. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The Boney Bang Bus: It's A Party In A Bus, and Everybody's.......LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Oh I don't think they hate you. I'm the one dodging bullets here. LOL


That just means you and DDG are in good company.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

People here are going to think I am some deranged pervert, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> People here are going to think I am some deranged pervert, LOL!


Better than what I am labeled as recently. (counts my votives) LMAO


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin are u here?


----------



## happythenjaded

So I was trying to see how to try the flocking off "wake the dead" a forehead.... Turns out the extra flocking scratches off like a lottery ticket LOL! Yay


----------



## Auntmeanne

I just got the rest of my order. 6 boxes. I did better today than yesterday. My football guy has a chip on his knee. My dying to see you has one brown hand. My ddg has blue dress at top and not black. bummer


----------



## Scottsgirl

myerman82 said:


> Don't forget I love pumpkins too.


Who loves pumpkins! I do too! I made these from polymer clay


----------



## SkippyBones95

happythenjaded said:


> So I was trying to see how to try the flocking off "wake the dead" a forehead.... Turns out the extra flocking scratches off like a lottery ticket LOL! Yay


The pillow was flocked on mine so I scratched off with finger nail. Was yours covered in flocking dust? When I pulled mine out of the box a little cloud of black soot followed him. "Flocking" YC!


----------



## boneybabe13

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, what is the bus driver holding??? LOL!


I think he's doing an exam of his ghostly teats


----------



## Scottsgirl

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Do you have a bus I can buy? *wink wink*


I have one for you, gotta love the grill....


----------



## witchyone

I'm assuming the Taxi is low stock because so many people are trying to swap theirs for better ones.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, guys! Make sure the kiddies aren't looking, LOL! Here are the photos of our infamous bus. You can take from them what you want to.
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/P...Boney Bunch 2014/Boney Bang Bus?sort=3&page=1


Looks like yours is better than mine! Oh this bus thing is sooo frustrating!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Who loves pumpkins! I do too! I made these from polymer clay
> View attachment 207230


SG, these are AWESOME! Really, REALLY nice!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I just got the rest of my order. 6 boxes. I did better today than yesterday. My football guy has a chip on his knee. My dying to see you has one brown hand. My ddg has blue dress at top and not black. bummer


So sorry to hear that some of your Boneys were not as your hoped for!  Call customer service and see if they will send you new ones! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin ur back


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> pumpkin ur back


In and out, like a ninja!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I think I'm going to get ready. there are about 4 pieces I want replaced and go to the store and trade them out. My ddg had a blue top but I got the one with the gap.


----------



## Auntmeanne

oh my dying to see u has one very brown hand and one solid white hand


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Looks like yours is better than mine! Oh this bus thing is sooo frustrating!


I wish I could say something positive about this bus, but all the jokes are because it truly is horrid. What are you wanting to do about yours? Refund, replace, or exchange?


----------



## Scottsgirl

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wish I could say something positive about this bus, but all the jokes are because it truly is horrid. What are you wanting to do about yours? Refund, replace, or exchange?


I am going the exchange route. Mine replacements are on "the list" ??? I will just wait and see if it happens. I did online chat with Lindsay W. And she promised.... LOLROTF


----------



## Auntmeanne

scottgirl thats who I talked with yesterday. She promised me to. Did you print your chat out?


----------



## Scottsgirl

Auntmeanne said:


> scottgirl thats who I talked with yesterday. She promised me to. Did you print your chat out?


I didn't realize I could so I copied it to email


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey you kept it that's all that matters I guess. I really don't know what we could do if they don't send it. Do the lights on your bus work?


----------



## Scottsgirl

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey you kept it that's all that matters I guess. I really don't know what we could do if they don't send it. Do the lights on your bus work?


They work all right, just two of them hanging out by the wires....


----------



## Auntmeanne

Did anyone get the bride and groom? If so is yours covered in tiny holes?


----------



## Scottsgirl

Auntmeanne said:


> Did anyone get the bride and groom? If so is yours covered in tiny holes?


I didn't purchase it as the ones at my store had the glaze so thick you could not see the hands. (And they are so much smaller than the others) 
Does this mean you are unhappy with ALL of your items? I am so sorry about that... For everyone!
I am lucky to have a store very near me. I am too picky, this is why I don't usually buy online. I just had to have the online exclusives this year and didn't really think it would be a big deal. Boy was I wrong....


----------



## Scottsgirl

Do you like this face? I grabbed the only one I saw at my store. Don't remember seeing anyone post a pic. Interested to see what they get in September for a possible exchange.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I have always ordered online. This is the first time I ever had problems. I'm happy with over half my items they are perfect. I'm mainly having the same problems as everyone else. the bus, the bed, ddg.


----------



## Auntmeanne

scotts ur dying to see u looks great compared to mine. I wish i could post a pic. on mine is whole left hand is dark brown and the paint on his tie is a hot mess.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Auntmeanne said:


> scotts ur dying to see u looks great compared to mine. I wish i could post a pic. on mine is whole left hand is dark brown and the paint on his tie is a hot mess.


Oh no! I thought all of these were done well!


----------



## myerman82

While unpacking some Halloween stuff I noticed that my Boney Bunch water globe has leaked while in storage.


----------



## Scottsgirl

myerman82 said:


> While unpacking some Halloween stuff I noticed that my Boney Bunch water globe has leaked while in storage.


Did it ruin anything? I hope not. I learned to store water globes upside down. My Mother should have warned you....


----------



## Auntmeanne

Can the globes be fixed?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Did it ruin anything? I hope not. I learned to store water globes upside down. My Mother should have warned you....


That's a great tip, SG! I'll remember that from now on! I LOVE waterglobes!


----------



## weenbaby

Did it actually leak or did the water just kind of evaporate?


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Can the globes be fixed?


I am wondering if it could be fixed. Doesn't seem like anything got ruined.


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Did it actually leak or did the water just kind of evaporate?



Good question, I do the dumbest thing every year. I store these away in the garage. However, the tissue I had it wrapped in was wet.


----------



## Lucy08

I emailed YC last night expressing my unhappiness with quality and the huge price increase with this years line. Rebecca B emailed back basically saying sorry you're not happy, here is our address to send it all back or I can return my purchases to the store. And that I must have my receipt to do either! What the heck?????


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's a great tip, SG! I'll remember that from now on! I LOVE waterglobes!


Waiting for the wicked witch to chine in and tell me to return, exchange, or get a refund and pick up some DDG's. LMAO


----------



## weenbaby

Oh no! Then it must have leaked. 
I've seen snow globes where the water kind of just goes away. It doesn't leak, at least not a lot but its just not there. LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

There sorry's don't seen real sincere. I guess they don't care some of us collect and would like a complete collection.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I emailed YC last night expressing my unhappiness with quality and the huge price increase with this years line. Rebecca B emailed back basically saying sorry you're not happy, here is our address to send it all back or I can return my purchases to the store. And that I must have my receipt to do either! What the heck?????


YC got F'd by China, and now they are trying to do the same thing to us. Like they always say, sh*t rolls downhill!


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Oh no! Then it must have leaked.
> I've seen snow globes where the water kind of just goes away. It doesn't leak, at least not a lot but its just not there. LOL


That's been happening to my 2007 B&BW waterglobe.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I am wondering if it could be fixed. Doesn't seem like anything got ruined.


Myerman, here you go:

http://www.ehow.com/how_6065067_fix-snow-globes.html


----------



## weenbaby

I think my Frankie looks ok. I will post a pic later. 
I'm thinking about getting some blood drippy candles. How do they work? 
Also are there flameless tapers?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YC got F'd by China, and now they are trying to do the same thing to us. Like they always say, sh*t rolls downhill!


It was such an odd response!!! I tell them hey your stuff sucks butt this year and they say ok here's our address mail it back.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Perhaps heating up the base a little bit will allow the base to be removed? I just noticed they didn't say how to do that. But, I have found heating glue just a tad works wonders to weaken it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> It was such an odd response!!! I tell them hey your stuff sucks butt this year and they say ok here's our address mail it back.


I've got to find a way to get my complaint to someone who matters in corporate. I don't have time for regular CS BS. There are people who get paid more money than I will probably ever see to deal with these problems.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Lucy08 said:


> I emailed YC last night expressing my unhappiness with quality and the huge price increase with this years line. Rebecca B emailed back basically saying sorry you're not happy, here is our address to send it all back or I can return my purchases to the store. And that I must have my receipt to do either! What the heck?????


Rude! Wasn't Rebecca the one to hang up on if you get her on the phone?!? . Try again with chat or phone for better results.


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin if you find that number I want it.


----------



## Madjoodie

Just got my second wave of online orders. Was worried right away because there was no card showing who packed it with love or care (or no quality). Folks probably tired of being YC's scapegoat.

Even more scared because this time the order was WTD. Seemed okay at first, although I don't want to know why the sheet covering one knee is brown. Kept looking, and then realized he looks like I do when I wake up after forgetting to take mascara off. Dark smudges under one of those darn sharpie eyes. And flocking dust, oh how I've missed you. NOT! 

Will work on pictures this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, Myerman. I just found this disclaimer. It looks like if you really want it fixed, you would need to take it to a professional:

Do not attempt to refill a sealed glass snow globe. Even expert restorers sometimes accidentally shatter the glass. Drilling holes into glass requires special expertise, safety equipment and highly specialized tools. Take your globe to an expert restorer for refilling if yours is of the sealed, glass variety.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_7598575_add-water-snow-globe.html

For the price, you could probably buy a new one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> pumpkin if you find that number I want it.


It will have to wait until next week, but I'm going to find a different number than the one or two floating around.


----------



## Scottsgirl

weenbaby said:


> I think my Frankie looks ok. I will post a pic later.
> I'm thinking about getting some blood drippy candles. How do they work?
> Also are there flameless tapers?


I love the drip candles and they work very well, but you must burn them to drip, until you like the look, on a bottle or something other than a boney because they stain red.. I learned the hard way on my skeleton hands.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Do you think they knew some of the pieces were this bad and just sent them out anyway?


----------



## myerman82

Scottsgirl said:


> Rude! Wasn't Rebecca the one to hang up on if you get her on the phone?!? . Try again with chat or phone for better results.


Rebecca is the person to hang up on if you get the pleasure of speaking with her.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Waiting for the wicked witch to chine in and tell me to return, exchange, or get a refund and pick up some DDG's. LMAO


Water, anyone?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, Myerman. I just found this disclaimer. It looks like if you really want it fixed, you would need to take it to a professional:
> 
> Do not attempt to refill a sealed glass snow globe. Even expert restorers sometimes accidentally shatter the glass. Drilling holes into glass requires special expertise, safety equipment and highly specialized tools. Take your globe to an expert restorer for refilling if yours is of the sealed, glass variety.
> 
> Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_7598575_add-water-snow-globe.html
> 
> For the price, you could probably buy a new one.


I'll just get a new one eventually from eBay.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Do you think they knew some of the pieces were this bad and just sent them out anyway?


They KNOW that some of the pieces are going to be bad. But they don't have a QA department to do a random sampling of the product, to get an idea of what percentage will ACTUALLY be bad.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Water, anyone?


Remember I'm on "the list" (crickets) LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'll just get a new one eventually from eBay.


Well, you're welcome then, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They KNOW that some of the pieces are going to be bad. But they don't have a QA department to do a random sampling of the product, to get an idea of what percentage will ACTUALLY be bad.


In a single word: YES!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, you're welcome then, LOL!


Thank you for taking the time to research this for me. Much appreciated. Now stop hatin'. LOL


----------



## weenbaby

I'm dying for the witch globe from a dew years ago.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> In a single word: YES!


Did you just respond to your own post....classic


----------



## weenbaby

Mr Frank


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Did you just respond to your own post....classic


Yeppers, LOL! I'm talking to myself here! The #1 sign of true insanity.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeppers, LOL! I'm talking to myself here! The #1 sign of true insanity.


Don't worry they'll "come for you" eventually like they are coming for me. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Mr Frank
> 
> View attachment 207253


Thanks for the photo! How are they in the light? I've seen much worse! And, Mrs. Frank has both hands!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Don't worry they'll "come for you" eventually like they are coming for me. LOL


They're coming to take me away, ha ha! They're coming to take me away! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They're coming to take me away, ha ha! They're coming to take me away! LOL!



Run for the shady tree. (stirring the witches brew)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Don't worry they'll "come for you" eventually like they are coming for me. LOL


Is this a certain ww's flying monkeys?  LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Run for the shady tree. (stirring the witches brew)


Run faster! *stirs more quickly*


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeppers, LOL! I'm talking to myself here! The #1 sign of true insanity.


No, no, true insanity is keeping the Ghoul Bus. Yes, I have lost my marbles. Help me!


----------



## weenbaby

My mom sent me the pic. I still havebt picked up my stuff from her house. My husband is going to have a heart attack.


----------



## weenbaby

I do want to say that I've been content with my pieces. Now I could look them over and pick out every flaw but mine are ok for the most part. 
I havent seen my orders yet so I will let you guys know.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> No, no, true insanity is keeping the Ghoul Bus. Yes, I have lost my marbles. Help me!


That bus is a "touchy" subject if you know what I mean.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> No, no, true insanity is keeping the Ghoul Bus. Yes, I have lost my marbles. Help me!


I'm keeping mine too, MJ! Or, am I?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I do want to say that I've been content with my pieces. Now I could look then over and puck out every flaw but mine are ok for the most part.
> I havent seen my orders yet so I will let you guys know.


Well, there is hope after all! Yay!

Now, be honest. What have you and Sean M. been doing, for you to get the best Boneys in town, eh? JK LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm keeping mine too, MJ! Or, am I?


I just threw mine out the widow. Remember I'm on "the list" so I'm not allowed back at Yankee Candle anymore. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I just threw mine out the widow. Remember I'm on "the list" so I'm not allowed back at Yankee Candle anymore. LOL


It's okay. After Monday, I may not be either, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, there is hope after all! Yay!
> 
> Now, be honest. What have you and Sean M. been doing, for you to get the best Boneys in town, eh? JK LOL!


Waking The Dead LOLOL JK


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, there is hope after all! Yay!
> 
> Now, be honest. What have you and Sean M. been doing, for you to get the best Boneys in town, eh? JK LOL!


I promised to send him boney hands.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Waking The Dead LOLOL JK


ROFL! You just couldn't resist, could you? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! You just couldn't resist, could you? LOL!


After all the haters coming for me I had to make a comeback. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I promised to send him boney hands.


Weenbaby, you are not to be underestimated.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I promised to send him boney hands.


If I had known that was all it took. I would have gotten my own set of bad boys out a long time ago, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If I had known that was all it took. I would have gotten my own set of bad boys out a long time ago, LOL!


He rejected my boney hand.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys! It's just after 6! We need more photos today! We can't have my Ghoul Bus as the only trick...er...act in town!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! It's just after 6! We need more photos today! We can't have my Ghoul Bus as the only trick...er...act in town!


Wanna see pictures of a smashed bus???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Wanna see pictures of a smashed bus???


I wanna! I wanna seeeeeeee! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> He rejected my boney hand.


Of course he did. He already got what he wanted from weenbaby!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Good luck and I would still try to exchange in store for the online order. Then call Dave and get on the list.


Thanks! I'm going to try and call one more time and if that doesn't work I'll go to the store. If they won't help me I'll just have my partner bring out Hurricane Chelle, she gets things done Lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

yc is refusing to admit there is a quality problem this year. I just flat out asked Sean were they gonna keep glossing over the problem or deal with it. He said it was to soon to admit a problem. LMAO is he serious. He ignored is helen keller quality control this year and were their pieces painted in a chinese kindergarden.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> yc is refusing to admit there is a quality problem this year. I just flat out asked Sean were they gonna keep glossing over the problem or deal with it. He said it was to soon to admit a problem. LMAO is he serious. He ignored is helen keller quality control this year and were their pieces painted in a chinese kindergarden.


You have got to copy these chats and post them here, like I do, when fact is better than fiction. I would love to have proof, when I write to corporate!

Old adage: Lie, lie, lie, until it becomes the truth.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Of course he did. He already got what he wanted from weenbaby!


I promised him bacon candles too. 


Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Of course he did. He already got what he wanted from weenbaby!


----------



## kittyvibe

I just got my order today and the cauldron warmer is pretty neat but the boney bunch birdplane is a little disappointing. The 2 stores I called had the snobbiest sounding clerks Ive encountered in awhile. I wanted to see if they had the item in stock to exchange and I was treated poorly. I never shop at these stores so I was surprised that clerks still acted this way to people, 2 different stores in 2 different locations. Bad customer service. 

Anyway, hopefully the birdplane in the store looks better than the one from the online purchase. I will say it is of impressive size and the lights are pretty neat, the bird looks creepy/scary and that was what I wanted the most. I cant take pics because I cant find my camera.


----------



## Auntmeanne

crap i was so pissed I forgot to copy it. you would have really enjoyed it.


----------



## weenbaby

Auntmeanne said:


> yc is refusing to admit there is a quality problem this year. I just flat out asked Sean were they gonna keep glossing over the problem or deal with it. He said it was to soon to admit a problem. LMAO is he serious. He ignored is helen keller quality control this year and were their pieces painted in a chinese kindergarden.


Honestly they probably were painted by kids. I bet they had 2 minutes per piece. You can't really blame the Chinese workers for slacking. They probably worked for 18 hours with no food or a bathroom break. 
I totally blame yankee. I would have liked limited pieces if it meant better paint jobs.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> yc is refusing to admit there is a quality problem this year. I just flat out asked Sean were they gonna keep glossing over the problem or deal with it. He said it was to soon to admit a problem. LMAO is he serious. He ignored is helen keller quality control this year and were their pieces painted in a chinese kindergarden.


This reminds me of something. I talked to DH this afternoon, and I was laughing hysterically, telling him about the Ghoul Bus. I was telling him how a lot of people were unhappy with their Boneys this year, but a few were pleased with them. He said: Well of course! That's when the kids were having a good day in kindergarten class? LOL!

So funny. So true.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I really wanna know if this is how its gonna be from now on. If so i'm returning everything and quitting. Since they won't admit a problem I guess that's the answer.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Let's just see how things work out by the end of the season, everybody. It is understandable that we are frustrated, but we still have time to get everything sorted out. Let's try to stay positive!


----------



## weenbaby

I would keep hounding until they make it right. If they don't , get a refund. You never know...maybe all the good pieces were saved for the restock.


----------



## Auntmeanne

How long is the return policy. Do I have til sept 2 to get these exchanged in stores?


----------



## Madjoodie

So I cheated on my normal YC store today and stopped in another one. On the hunt for a new B&C after my online disappointment. Great customer service! So nice and friendly and the easiest exchange ever. 

My new B&C still has some issues...I mean hand painted BLAH, BLAH. Clyde looks like he has a black eye. Perhaps he got smacked upside the head with his own hair dryer or whatever that is in his hand. So what made a gangster with a black eye a step up? Awesome, well-defined bullet holes in this piece. Even the store folks seemed surprised at the noticeable difference.


----------



## weenbaby

Its probably 30 days but I bet they would honor it with reciept.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I think my Frankie looks ok. I will post a pic later.
> I'm thinking about getting some blood drippy candles. How do they work?
> Also are there flameless tapers?


The bloody drip tapers YC are HORRIBLE!!!!!!!! I got some black flameless ones at Pier one, they had a mixed review here. I really liked them! Some also ordered some off of Grandin Road (is that what it's called??) but I hated mine. They didn't fit in any of my holders, totally did not get what was pictured on their web site.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Majoodie? Pumpkin Muffin? Can't remember who wanted to see this, I just remembered! I love it!
Hope everyone has a fantastic evening, time for me to go party!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Let's just see how things work out by the end of the season, everybody. It is understandable that we are frustrated, but we still have time to get everything sorted out. Let's try to stay positive!



I can't wait to see how much of this stuff ends up in the outlet stores next year or reissued as an anniversary piece.


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> How long is the return policy. Do I have til sept 2 to get these exchanged in stores?


Cough cough lose your receipt cough cough


----------



## Auntmeanne

I sooo wish I had an outlet near me. Ya'll are so lucky that have outlets.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Lucy u crack me up.


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> Majoodie? Pumpkin Muffin? Can't remember who wanted to see this, I just remembered! I love it!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic evening, time for me to go party!


I did, I did!!! Thanks so much for pic, Scottsgirl. That looks amazing. And just when I thought I was done with online ordering too! Have fun partying it up tonight.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

So excited! I stopped by a different YC on my way home today to do the Buy 1 get 1 free large candles and found....









A witch hat! The lady at the store said they just got in 2 of them in a recent shipment. So potentially check your stores to see if they got any more early surprises sent to them? No hands though, but I'll take it! 









I got a Ginger Pumpkin and Autumn Wreath (my all time favorite) and used 2 $5 vouchers. I feel like this all makes up for my bus.


----------



## ninababy100109

Hi my peeps...missed y'all today... S what kind of trouble are we causing today (just did not have the stamina to go thru 60 pages posts - as glorious as I'm sure they all were...

So I got my online today. Have only had the stones to open Pet Cemetery so far. But I have to say, I am pleased with it. There are certainly some flaws like my frog has a wee bit o' extra paint spots near his left eye. And the post that holds the cauldron/tart holder is definitely epic...nuff said. But f the most part, I am happy - nothing is chipped or broke and most of the paint job/details are good. Sure, I wish it was all perfection -but I have become conditioned to accept "good" from YC when it comes to the boneys (is that bad? - it is, isn't it). I mean I suppose it was an ambitious piece, but in reality is it really? 

Anyway, bottom line is me and PC are good. So here it is:


----------



## SkippyBones95

CandyCornWitch said:


> So excited! I stopped by a different YC on my way home today to do the Buy 1 get 1 free large candles and found....
> 
> View attachment 207265
> 
> 
> A witch hat! The lady at the store said they just got in 2 of them in a recent shipment. So potentially check your stores to see if they got any more early surprises sent to them? No hands though, but I'll take it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207266
> 
> 
> I got a Ginger Pumpkin and Autumn Wreath (my all time favorite) and used 2 $5 vouchers. I feel like this all makes up for my bus.


Can't help but notice Devil in the White City and The Historian on the bookshelf....love those two books!!! And Autumn Wreath


----------



## Auntmeanne

candycorn you got lucky


----------



## CandyCornWitch

SkippyBones95 said:


> Can't help but notice Devil in the White City and The Historian on the bookshelf....love those two books!!! And Autumn Wreath


It's probably because I just now realized that my camera focused on the background instead of the hat lol. You got a guest appearance from Dead from the Neck Up! 

Devil in the White City is one of my all time favorite books. Still working on The Historian but I love it too!


----------



## BoneyFan

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in awhile and I'm probably 100 pages behind, but I received my online orders. Everything looks good except my Pet Cemetery.  The dog's eyes look messy and the flippin' "D" is missing from one of the tombstones. It says "Polly Got Crackere" :| I took photos if you'd like to see them. I don't know if I should write to YC or not. I still want the piece and they'll probably just try to have me ship it back and refund me my money. I'll paint a damn "D" on it, but c'mon! for $59.99, I expect a little better!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> It's probably because I just now realized that my camera focused on the background instead of the hat lol. You got a guest appearance from Dead from the Neck Up!
> 
> Devil in the White City is one of my all time favorite books. Still working on The Historian but I love it too!


I am just getting ready to start reading this book. Do YOU think Holmes is Jack the Ripper?


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone, my package came today and as a whole I am pleased. The only one not pictures is the Bird Plane, I will post a picture of that later.  The only one I think I want to take back is the Eye Phone, what do you think? WTD, has flocking all over (loose) but I am getting it off, very slowly may I add, with some toilet tissue. What do you think? DDG has a bit more black in her hair on the back, and the fisherman maybe doesn't look as good in the back. But as a whole I am happy!


----------



## redsea

Here is my WTD!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Hi everyone, my package came today and as a whole I am pleased. The only one not pictures is the Bird Plane, I will post a picture of that later.  The only one I think I want to take back is the Eye Phone, what do you think? WTD, has flocking all over (loose) but I am getting it off, very slowly may I add, with some toilet tissue. What do you think? DDG has a bit more black in her hair on the back, and the fisherman maybe doesn't look as good in the back. But as a whole I am happy!
> View attachment 207281
> View attachment 207282
> View attachment 207283


Redsea, I LOVE your fisherman! He is too adorbs! Is his butt cute?


----------



## Auntmeanne

Redsea is that green on ddg or is it from a shadow or something?


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, I LOVE your fisherman! He is too adorbs! Is his butt cute?


Thanks! 

I don't know, I haven't made it a point to look, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It is so nice seeing everyone's Boneys, which appear for the most part to be great, along with all of the other Halloween goodies! I think I see some more online exclusives for me in the near future!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know, I haven't made it a point to look, LOL.


But, butt, that's the best part, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, redsea, I would exchange the Eye Phone. I wouldn't want the white film covering the eyeball. That's just preference, though!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It is so nice seeing everyone's Boneys, which appear for the most part to be great, along with all of the other Halloween goodies! I think I see some more online exclusives for me in the near future!


I just noticed my WTD has some extra flocking or something near his neck.....oh well! LOL His paint seems fine, not everything can be perfect I suppose.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I just noticed my WTD has some extra flocking or something near his neck.....oh well! LOL His paint seems fine, not everything can be perfect I suppose.


You can remove the extra flocking, if that bothers you.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, redsea, I would exchange the Eye Phone. I wouldn't want the white film covering the eyeball. That's just preference, though!


I am definitely going to, Pumpkin Muffin. That is the only one I said "Nope, not happening." It would be different if the main focal point wasn't the eye, but I wish there was more orange paint and more outlining on it.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You can remove the extra flocking, if that bothers you.


Thanks! I am very happy with all of mine except for the Eye Phone!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

wickedwillingwench said:


> I am just getting ready to start reading this book. Do YOU think Holmes is Jack the Ripper?


Ah it's amazing! You will not be disappointed!!

That's a good question. After reading that book, I still can't determine if I think so or not. It was around the same time period and that guy was a crazy mass murderer! They can't even estimate all the deaths he was responsible for. Some people think it's probable, others don't. I kind of like that Jack the Ripper is still a mystery; it's intriguing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Thanks! I am very happy with all of mine except for the Eye Phone!


Redsea, why are you shouting at me?


----------



## DarkSecret

Scottsgirl said:


> Majoodie? Pumpkin Muffin? Can't remember who wanted to see this, I just remembered! I love it!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic evening, time for me to go party!
> 
> View attachment 207264


That is sooo PRETTY, thanks for the photo, now I gotta get one!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> That is sooo PRETTY, thanks for the photo, now I gotta get one!


Me too, DS! I have TONS of YC credit coming my way, and I'm going to get ALL of the coordinating pieces!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Me too, DS! I have TONS of YC credit coming my way, and I'm going to get ALL of the coordinating pieces!


stop shouting at me


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm off for the evening, to plot my YC revenge!  I hope all of you have a good night!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm off for the evening, to plot my YC revenge!  I hope all of you have a good night!


Have fun, I'll make sure no one cuts down the shady tree when your gone. LOL


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, why are you shouting at me?


Exclamation points make sentences happy! LOL


----------



## redsea

Auntmeanne said:


> Redsea is that green on ddg or is it from a shadow or something?


Not sure...probably just shadow or lighting.


----------



## redsea

Auntmeanne said:


> good luck redsea


Thank you so much! I am pretty pleased with them except for Eye Phone.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ah it's amazing! You will not be disappointed!!
> 
> That's a good question. After reading that book, I still can't determine if I think so or not. It was around the same time period and that guy was a crazy mass murderer! They can't even estimate all the deaths he was responsible for. Some people think it's probable, others don't. I kind of like that Jack the Ripper is still a mystery; it's intriguing.


not to hijack but I saw a documentary about this the other day (Haunted History) and it was presented that letters known to have been written by Holmes and the letters that Jack the RIpper sent to Scotland yard were determined to have identical handwriting. And the RIpper murders ended when Holmes left England.


----------



## Auntmeanne

good nite all


----------



## CandyCornWitch

wickedwillingwench said:


> not to hijack but I saw a documentary about this the other day (Haunted History) and it was presented that letters known to have been written by Holmes and the letters that Jack the RIpper sent to Scotland yard were determined to have identical handwriting. And the RIpper murders ended when Holmes left England.


I hadn't heard that! I think there's a documentary on Netflix about it too- Madness in the White City. Talking about this makes me want to reread the book!


----------



## redsea

Auntmeanne said:


> good nite all


Goodnight!


----------



## maxthedog

Got an offer for a replacement, or bring the bus back to the store for a full refund. I responded I'd like a replacement, it was one of the pieces I was most looking forward to


----------



## redsea

Scottsgirl said:


> Majoodie? Pumpkin Muffin? Can't remember who wanted to see this, I just remembered! I love it!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic evening, time for me to go party!
> 
> View attachment 207264


Awesome little displays; I really like both pieces! The design and color of the sky is so cool with the bats etc.


CandyCornWitch said:


> So excited! I stopped by a different YC on my way home today to do the Buy 1 get 1 free large candles and found....
> 
> View attachment 207265
> 
> 
> A witch hat! The lady at the store said they just got in 2 of them in a recent shipment. So potentially check your stores to see if they got any more early surprises sent to them? No hands though, but I'll take it!
> 
> View attachment 207266
> 
> 
> I got a Ginger Pumpkin and Autumn Wreath (my all time favorite) and used 2 $5 vouchers. I feel like this all makes up for my bus.


Great haul! Those Witch Hats are too cute!


----------



## Reek Reek

weenbaby said:


> I think my Frankie looks ok. I will post a pic later.
> I'm thinking about getting some blood drippy candles. How do they work?
> Also are there flameless tapers?


I would not purchase the drip candles again. I also learned the hard way not to burn them in the boney taper holders. My wedding couple from a few years ago looks like bloody carnage (a"red wedding" if you will). They may look neat, as long as you don't ever want to light them.


----------



## Reek Reek

CandyCornWitch said:


> I hadn't heard that! I think there's a documentary on Netflix about it too- Madness in the White City. Talking about this makes me want to reread the book!


Loved the book too--stranger than fiction! Can't say I was as enthralled with In The Garden of Beasts.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CandyCornWitch said:


> So excited! I stopped by a different YC on my way home today to do the Buy 1 get 1 free large candles and found....
> 
> View attachment 207265
> 
> 
> A witch hat! The lady at the store said they just got in 2 of them in a recent shipment. So potentially check your stores to see if they got any more early surprises sent to them? No hands though, but I'll take it!
> 
> View attachment 207266
> 
> 
> I got a Ginger Pumpkin and Autumn Wreath (my all time favorite) and used 2 $5 vouchers. I feel like this all makes up for my bus.


Haha...Love the Witch hat, I lucked out and got one at the store yesterday. But, honestly the only thing I saw in the pict...SQUIRREL! ! LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ah it's amazing! You will not be disappointed!!
> 
> That's a good question. After reading that book, I still can't determine if I think so or not. It was around the same time period and that guy was a crazy mass murderer! They can't even estimate all the deaths he was responsible for. Some people think it's probable, others don't. I kind of like that Jack the Ripper is still a mystery; it's intriguing.


Which book is this? Sounds intriguing!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

DarkSecret said:


> That is sooo PRETTY, thanks for the photo, now I gotta get one!


Just thinking the same thing myself!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

They're here, they're here, they're herrrreeee!!! Now to see if Boney Claus was naughty or nice when he made his deliveries today...


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Lord! I skip one day on this thread and it jumped from like page 654 to 703! Felt like I just read a Stephen King novel...due to size, not horror, LOL! Although with some of the reviews and paint jobs we've all been getting, this thread might qualify for horror as well!  Welcome to any new peeps I may have missed since tuning in Thursday.

Someone (might have been Lucy?) said they got some black Pier One flameless tapers. I'm looking for flameless taper candles for my Boneys and would love to see a pic. I looked these up on the P.O. site and really like the look of them but it doesn't say if they turn on and off from the tops or the bottoms. They're listed at $12.95 for set of 2, so would like to find a good coupon. Does anyone else have a good lead on flameless taper candles, either white, orange or black or something Halloween looking? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Just thinking the same thing myself!


I got the jar shade in this line and LOVE it. If I have enough money and room left when the Boney fever dies down, I might get that piece too.


----------



## Spookywolf

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> I have been a collector since the beginning, so I have quite a few  I have them displayed year round in my formal dining room in an antique china hutch my grandmother gave me (I rotate them out sometimes, but my bride/groom pieces are always there since I was a 2008 Boney Bride) I have spaces set up for when my online orders come in, that's why there is some blank space on the top shelf. My overflow is in the cabinets underneath the hutch. I also have the "kitchen themed" ones-plates, bowls, bone dry, last call on top of some of my cabinets in my kitchen. We use the wicked good Mr Bones coffee mugs daily. I have the glitter tree with two sets of ornaments (having one set just didn't look right), but that comes out at Halloween since it is so darn hard to keep dusted!  Pardon the flash, it's dark so it's not the most flattering light to take pics in.
> 
> View attachment 206501
> 
> View attachment 206502


I don't know if this person is still here, but I have a question about your china hutch. I have one very similar to that in my dining room that I'm thinking of turning into my BB display cabinet (bye bye dishes, LOL!) Do you have glass shelves in your hutch and if so did you reinforce them in any way? I'm concerned about the weight of all that ceramic on the shelves (mine are glass with a wood frame.) I would be devastated if something came crashing down with all my Boneys in there. Btw, I love your kitchen themed Boneys. I saw those at a Hallmark store when they first came out and passed on them....BIG mistake! 

Does anyone else use glass for displays of their BBs? I feel like a worried parent, LOL!


----------



## sanura03

Ok, I'm 28 pages behind. (Jeez guys!) So I'm going to throw these up for you guys to enjoy (?) while I catch up!

The first one I opened was the ...no evil guys, this piece might end up being my favorite this year, I dunno. My have no fun guy does appear to have a skin condition though.









The second was my dying to see you. He has a black streak on his face, it looks like he's sweating bullets.









And then I opened the box with my pet cemetery, note how well it was packed! (sarcasm) It was also, ironically the only one without a "packed with love by..." card in it. 









Thankfully, it wasn't broken. Somewhat questionable paint job. It looks like the guy got pretty roughed up the night before. I like to think he said something not very nice to DDG and Wake the Dead CLOCKED him for it! *cymbal crash* I'll be here all night...















And then my poor taxi, which I wanted to love:









Then WTD, he looks like the Pet Cemetery guy got some punches of his own in:









My flaky bird plane:









My witch hand, that I LOVE!









And the witch jar holders. I assumed that they would be the same size, but, as you can see in the second pic, I ordered 2 small pure radiance candles to go in them and it barely fits in one and is dwarfed by the other one. Ooookay.















Aaaand, of course, the "best" for last. My bus. When I took it out of the box, two of the four lights were out and dangling from their wires. When I turned it on, only one came on at first. The other three eventually came on but were very fickle. And I have three kids who appear to be licking the windows.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

So, I'm pretty stoked that all my boneys were packed with love by my Dad!!


----------



## SalemWitch

Scottsgirl said:


> Majoodie? Pumpkin Muffin? Can't remember who wanted to see this, I just remembered! I love it!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic evening, time for me to go party!
> 
> View attachment 207264


I LOVE this!!! I hesitate to get it, because I don't buy jar candles. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Not sure how I feel about my haul, guys :/ Nothing was broken, but most of them are just okay, which makes me kinda sad. My girl crush, DDG, has two diff colored earrings









WTD is sloppy









and a bird pooped on the baby's head... 









Fish dude and the couple look okay


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> Good Lord! I skip one day on this thread and it jumped from like page 654 to 703! Felt like I just read a Stephen King novel...due to size, not horror, LOL! Although with some of the reviews and paint jobs we've all been getting, this thread might qualify for horror as well!  Welcome to any new peeps I may have missed since tuning in Thursday.
> 
> Someone (might have been Lucy?) said they got some black Pier One flameless tapers. I'm looking for flameless taper candles for my Boneys and would love to see a pic. I looked these up on the P.O. site and really like the look of them but it doesn't say if they turn on and off from the tops or the bottoms. They're listed at $12.95 for set of 2, so would like to find a good coupon. Does anyone else have a good lead on flameless taper candles, either white, orange or black or something Halloween looking? Thanks for any tips!


I have the pier 1 tapers, I like them. They twist on at the bottom...


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Which book is this? Sounds intriguing!


We were talking about Devil in the White City. It's a non-fiction novel about Daniel Burnham who designed the World's Fair in Chicago and at the same time details the murderer H. H. Holmes who killed maybe hundreds of people at the same time. I'd highly recommend it!

Also, squirrel!!! I'm a little squirrel crazy. We feed an army of them every day.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

boneybabe13 said:


> I have the pier 1 tapers, I like them. They twist on at the bottom...


I am loving those tapers!


----------



## SalemWitch

wickedwillingwench said:


> not to hijack but I saw a documentary about this the other day (Haunted History) and it was presented that letters known to have been written by Holmes and the letters that Jack the RIpper sent to Scotland yard were determined to have identical handwriting. And the RIpper murders ended when Holmes left England.


_Madness in the White City_ is on Netflix. Dramatizing the events depicted in Erik Larson's best-selling The Devil in the White City, this program investigates the life of H.H. Holmes, the 19th-century serial killer who fabricated a real-life house of horror at the 1893 Chicago World's Fair. 

I think I will watch it. Thanks!


----------



## myerman82

AbsyntheMinded said:


> So, I'm pretty stoked that all my boneys were packed with love by my Dad!!
> 
> View attachment 207315



I don't know if that's funny or creepy. LOL


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if that's funny or creepy. LOL


I'mma go with creepy  Tell ya what though, my dad is gonna get an earful for sending me sloppy boneys--especially for bird-poop-baby!


----------



## myerman82

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I'mma go with creepy  Tell ya what though, my dad is gonna get an earful for sending me sloppy boneys--especially for bird-poop-baby!


Mine were send by "MY" I think they fell asleep while writing that. LOL


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Mine were send by "MY" I think they fell asleep while writing that. LOL


I got one from him/her too! All six of mine were packed by different people. Well, all five that actually had cards anyway.


----------



## Mourning Glory

This may just be my blonde coming through but I cannot find the chat option on the YC website.


----------



## sanura03

boneybabe13 said:


> I have the pier 1 tapers, I like them. They twist on at the bottom...


I love that skull vase!


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> I got one from him/her too! All six of mine were packed by different people. Well, all five that actually had cards anyway.


Make a sentence with your five cards. LOL


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Here is the 2014 mansion for all who wanted to see it.


----------



## myerman82

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Here is the 2014 mansion for all who wanted to see it.


Where is it...LOL


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I see it, lol. This is the Mrs. ( btw)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

*More photos*

Here are some more shots.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> This may just be my blonde coming through but I cannot find the chat option on the YC website.


Sean is only open during normal business hours. LOL


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Sean is only open during normal business hours. LOL


Aww Shucks! I thought I had read somewhere that it was available until 11pm Eastern. Maybe that was for the 800 number. . . . Or maybe I breathed in too much of my cloud of flocking and I'm just hallucinating!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Mine were send by "MY" I think they fell asleep while writing that. LOL


Me too, myerman!


----------



## redsea

Does anyone else's Drop Dead Gorgeous have a blue/black underarm on her left side?


----------



## redsea

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Here are some more shots.
> 
> View attachment 207340
> 
> 
> View attachment 207341
> 
> 
> View attachment 207342
> 
> 
> View attachment 207343
> 
> 
> View attachment 207340


Nice Haunted House!  It looks great.


----------



## redsea

redsea said:


> Does anyone else's Drop Dead Gorgeous have a blue/black underarm on her left side?


Here is what I am talking about.


----------



## BoneyFan

How do you all clean/care for your Boneys? Especially with the flocking, I'm afraid I'm going to wipe it right off.


----------



## SkippyBones95

redsea said:


> Here is what I am talking about.
> View attachment 207350


Mine does. Of course she's also chipped. She's a hot mess


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

CandyCornWitch said:


> We were talking about Devil in the White City. It's a non-fiction novel about Daniel Burnham who designed the World's Fair in Chicago and at the same time details the murderer H. H. Holmes who killed maybe hundreds of people at the same time. I'd highly recommend it!
> 
> Also, squirrel!!! I'm a little squirrel crazy. We feed an army of them every day.


I love that book! And larson's newest in the garden of beasts. Just finished the historian and it was amazing. 

In other news I'm heading back to yankee to use the 15 off 35 tomorrow. Will be interesting to see if anything is left boney wise. Maybe they will have some crappy busses since everyone is returning them to store lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

redsea said:


> Does anyone else's Drop Dead Gorgeous have a blue/black underarm on her left side?


I'm going to try to get one in store tomorrow because I've seen so many sad looking DDG figures! I want one without a white hairline and two earrings the same color lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Have fun, I'll make sure no one cuts down the shady tree when your gone. LOL


That tree is dead and gone like Felicia.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

TheHalloweenKing said:


> View attachment 207336
> 
> 
> View attachment 207337
> 
> 
> View attachment 207338
> View attachment 207339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2014 mansion for all who wanted to see it.


How many tea lights does the mansion hold?


----------



## happythenjaded

TheHalloweenKing said:


> View attachment 207336
> 
> 
> View attachment 207337
> 
> 
> View attachment 207338
> View attachment 207339
> 
> Here is the 2014 mansion for all who wanted to see it.


Thank you!


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Ok, I'm 28 pages behind. (Jeez guys!) So I'm going to throw these up for you guys to enjoy (?) while I catch up!
> 
> The first one I opened was the ...no evil guys, this piece might end up being my favorite this year, I dunno. My have no fun guy does appear to have a skin condition though.
> 
> View attachment 207295
> 
> 
> The second was my dying to see you. He has a black streak on his face, it looks like he's sweating bullets.
> 
> View attachment 207302
> 
> 
> And then I opened the box with my pet cemetery, note how well it was packed! (sarcasm) It was also, ironically the only one without a "packed with love by..." card in it.
> 
> View attachment 207303
> 
> 
> Thankfully, it wasn't broken. Somewhat questionable paint job. It looks like the guy got pretty roughed up the night before. I like to think he said something not very nice to DDG and Wake the Dead CLOCKED him for it! *cymbal crash* I'll be here all night...
> 
> View attachment 207304
> View attachment 207305
> 
> 
> And then my poor taxi, which I wanted to love:
> 
> View attachment 207306
> 
> 
> Then WTD, he looks like the Pet Cemetery guy got some punches of his own in:
> 
> View attachment 207307
> 
> 
> My flaky bird plane:
> 
> View attachment 207308
> 
> 
> My witch hand, that I LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 207309
> 
> 
> And the witch jar holders. I assumed that they would be the same size, but, as you can see in the second pic, I ordered 2 small pure radiance candles to go in them and it barely fits in one and is dwarfed by the other one. Ooookay.
> 
> View attachment 207310
> View attachment 207311
> 
> 
> Aaaand, of course, the "best" for last. My bus. When I took it out of the box, two of the four lights were out and dangling from their wires. When I turned it on, only one came on at first. The other three eventually came on but were very fickle. And I have three kids who appear to be licking the windows.
> 
> View attachment 207312
> View attachment 207313
> View attachment 207314



eeeeee!! Now I know why you broke our agreement about not looking at anything but Boneys first! LOL!! Great haul Sanura !! The witch hand looks great with the ghostly treats jar!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Just for comparison, here is a shot of the new couple next to the vets--big difference in color and size!


----------



## happythenjaded

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Just for comparison, here is a shot of the new couple next to the vets--big difference in color and size!
> 
> View attachment 207352


That was one of the things that bugged me the most..... the odd decision in sizing this years Boneys......Like.....King Kong Baby LOL. And the new Boney couple looks odd with the rest of them....... We need to blow them up and roll them in some dirt apparently... lol


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

happythenjaded said:


> That was one of the things that bugged me the most..... the odd decision in sizing this years Boneys......Like.....King Kong Baby LOL. And the new Boney couple looks odd with the rest of them....... We need to blow them up and roll them in some dirt apparently... lol


I was def a little baffled by the size of KKB--He is ginormous! Feeeeeed mee, Seymour!


----------



## gloomycatt

boneybabe13 said:


> I have the pier 1 tapers, I like them. They twist on at the bottom...


I LOVE your flowers & vase!!! Gorgeous display


----------



## myerman82

I found a great looking couple with the right color yesterday but the size issue is odd.


----------



## happythenjaded

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I was def a little baffled by the size of KKB--He is ginormous! Feeeeeed mee, Seymour!


LOL !! Yesssss! I was so looking forward to putting the two babies together but......KKB looks like he will just eat up carriage baby when he is done eating his slop. LOL. Love him though!


----------



## ninababy100109

Sloth love Chunk!


----------



## myerman82

Just wanted to give a heads up that my Home Goods has a ton of Yankee Candle Halloween candles. They even have this years version of witches brew, candy corn, and trick or treat.
Sadly no Ghostly Teats


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

myerman82 said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up that my Home Goods has a ton of Yankee Candle Halloween candles. They even have this years version of witches brew, candy corn, and trick or treat.
> Sadly no Ghostly Teats


Yes--mine too  I was excited to snatch up a couple jars of Cider Web! I am keeping my fingers crossed for Ghostly Treats--I am officially addicted!


----------



## myerman82

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Yes--mine too  I was excited to snatch up a couple jars of Cider Web! I am keeping my fingers crossed for Ghostly Treats--I am officially addicted!


I saw Cider Web too, love that one. I snatched it up. They only had two left. It was either that or the Boney Bunch version of trick or treat but I decided on cider web.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Replied with a quote below.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm going to try to get one in store tomorrow because I've seen so many sad looking DDG figures! I want one without a white hairline and two earrings the same color lol


Sorry, I am getting used to these forums. There are 4 tealight holders total. 3on the bottom and one on the top, in the middle.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Sorry, I am getting used to these forums. There are 4 tealight holders total. 3on the bottom and one on the top, in the middle.


Ok thanks!


----------



## gloomycatt

if this worked, it's my pc with Bonesy eating his leash


----------



## gloomycatt

and this is after I fixed it


----------



## gloomycatt

Not sure why they're sideways. In the background is my lovely calico Pixie


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I saw Cider Web too, love that one. I snatched it up. They only had two left. It was either that or the Boney Bunch version of trick or treat but I decided on cider web.


Well, looks like I have to hit up TJ Maxx tomorrow now. Thanks myerman!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Just finished watching the movie, Trick 'r Treat. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it. It's a fun little film and you'll likely have an affection for "Sam" afterwards.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, looks like I have to hit up TJ Maxx tomorrow now. Thanks myerman!


I was surprised to see such a big selection of Yankee candles this year. They have this years packaging as well as last years packaging with the classic older packaging. (the jars the give off the best throw)


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Just finished watching the movie, Trick 'r Treat. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it. It's a fun little film and you'll likely have an affection for "Sam" afterwards.


One of my favorite movies. Even if you don't collect funks you need to check out the Sam funko from Trick-or Treat.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I was surprised to see such a big selection of Yankee candles this year. They have this years packaging as well as last years packaging with the classic older packaging. (the jars the give off the best throw)


I definitely want the older jars. Looks like I might be getting my Boo-nilla and Cider Web tarts and votives. The lady said she will ship when my check clears next week. Fingers crossed! Again, not sure if Boo-nilla is different than vanilla, but I have actually never smelled Boo-nilla. Looking forward too it!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> One of my favorite movies. Even if you don't collect funks you need to check out the Sam funko from Trick-or Treat.


I bought it based on your recommendation and I love it! My son thinks Sam is awesome. He loves the Funko. I haven't showed him Sam in the movie yet. Maybe I can show him a tame scene to introduce him. Would you ever consider selling your homemade Sam?


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I bought it based on your recommendation and I love it! My son thinks Sam is awesome. He loves the Funko. I haven't showed him Sam in the movie yet. Maybe I can show him a tame scene to introduce him. Would you ever consider selling your homemade Sam?


I will have to do a little reconstruction on my homemade Sam. Nothing to major, just fix a few things here and there. I was in my garage today bringing in Halloween stuff and I saw him in the corner. Are you looking to get a Sam prop?


----------



## kittyvibe

went to the local YC who had 2 of the bird planes and the clerk was just terribly rude, very self important and condescending. I decided to pass up the one she had to exchange with the messed up one of mine. She was full of excuses on the paint job and I was like, Ill just send mine back to the company for an exchange then. The ones she had were almost as bad, missing paint, huge globs of hotglue for the lights etc.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I may be interested. I don't want anything huge but something that I could sit in a chair or in the corner of the room, that would be awesome!


----------



## myerman82

kittyvibe said:


> went to the local YC who had 2 of the bird planes and the clerk was just terribly rude, very self important and condescending. I decided to pass up the one she had to exchange with the messed up one of mine. She was full of excuses on the paint job and I was like, Ill just send mine back to the company for an exchange then. The ones she had were almost as bad, missing paint, huge globs of hotglue for the lights etc.


Out of all the new pieces the bird is the only one I have not opened yet.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

boneybabe13 said:


> I have the pier 1 tapers, I like them. They twist on at the bottom...


Those tapers are Awesome, and I Love the skull with the shades on! Lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CandyCornWitch said:


> We were talking about Devil in the White City. It's a non-fiction novel about Daniel Burnham who designed the World's Fair in Chicago and at the same time details the murderer H. H. Holmes who killed maybe hundreds of people at the same time. I'd highly recommend it!
> 
> Also, squirrel!!! I'm a little squirrel crazy. We feed an army of them every day.


I'm definitely going to have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

SalemWitch said:


> _Madness in the White City_ is on Netflix. Dramatizing the events depicted in Erik Larson's best-selling The Devil in the White City, this program investigates the life of H.H. Holmes, the 19th-century serial killer who fabricated a real-life house of horror at the 1893 Chicago World's Fair.
> 
> I think I will watch it. Thanks!


Ok, so now I have a book and a show to check out


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> One of my favorite movies. Even if you don't collect funks you need to check out the Sam funko from Trick-or Treat.


I finally checked it out the other day...I am going to have to get a Sam now!


----------



## kittyvibe

myerman82 said:


> Out of all the new pieces the bird is the only one I have not opened yet.


eek! better check


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, guys! I just read up on everyone's chat from last night. You guys really crack me up, LOL! KK Bird-Pooped Baby, packaged with love from DAD, WTD Goonies Sloth, LOLOL! I LOVE The Goonies, NIna! 

I SO enjoy seeing everyone's pictures. Seeing better Boneys makes me feel so much better about my awful Boney haul! Most of mine will be going back to the store Monday, and if worse comes to worse, will be exchanged for their B1G1 candle offer (or in my case B0G2 wink*wink). Due to the hit or miss quality of Boneys this year, I find I am more drawn to the Spellbound collection and other online exclusives right now. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures this weekend, and if anyone's Boneys were packaged by MOM, SM, LW, or any of our other favorite YC reps, you have to let us know!  Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

On a separate note, I received an e-mail from Kohl's this morning, where everyone who makes a $25 or more home purchase this weekend gets a FREE The Big One Pillow! Myerman, are you interested?


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, guys! I just read up on everyone's chat from last night. You guys really crack me up, LOL! KK Bird-Pooped Baby, packaged with love from DAD, WTD Goonies Sloth, LOLOL! I LOVE The Goonies, NIna!
> 
> I SO enjoy seeing everyone's pictures. Seeing better Boneys makes me feel so much better about my awful Boney haul! Most of mine will be going back to the store Monday, and if worse comes to worse, will be exchanged for their B1G1 candle offer (or in my case B0G2 wink*wink). Due to the hit or miss quality of Boneys this year, I find I am more drawn to the Spellbound collection and other online exclusives right now.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures this weekend, and if anyone's Boneys were packaged by MOM, SM, LW, or any of our other favorite YC reps, you have to let us know!  Have a great day, everybody!


Pumpkin - I had to go by the apple store in the mall last night. So, of course, I had to go in Yankee as well. I don't kno of this is something new, or if the young girl - possibly new employee. - just messed up. But she told me, not only could I double my B1G1 to make it B2G2 (which they always do) but that I could use a 20 off 45. So I got 4 large pure radiance vases ($111) for $38 - $10 in vouchers = $28. Worth a try. If not, given the nerve YC has for sending u those flocked up pieces - full credit for those bad boys! (Ding, ding, ding! - too early?). 

Happy shopping spree girlfriend!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Pumpkin - I had to go by the apple store in the mall last night. So, of course, I had to go in Yankee as well. I don't kno of this is something new, or if the young girl - possibly new employee. - just messed up. But she told me, not only could I double my B1G1 to make it B2G2 (which they always do) but that I could use a 20 off 45. So I got 4 large pure radiance vases ($111) for $38 - $10 in vouchers = $28. Worth a try. If not, given the nerve YC has for sending u those flocked up pieces - full credit for those bad boys! (Ding, ding, ding! - too early?).
> 
> Happy shopping spree girlfriend!


OMG, Nina! You SO scored! The $20 off $45 is not able to be combined with B1G1! Most stores will let you double, triple, etc. the candle coupons, though! I am SO jelly of you right now! Burn one of those new big bad boys for me, with ya'? 

I'll let you know how I make out Monday. Something tells me one franchise might not be there come the next morning! *wink wink* 

Oh, and it's NEVER too early to tangle, honey. Mama's ALWAYS ready! *scratch scratch*


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> On a separate note, I received an e-mail from Kohl's this morning, where everyone who makes a $25 or more home purchase this weekend gets a FREE The Big One Pillow! Myerman, are you interested?


Only if I can return for credit. LOL Rememeber, I'm on "that list".


----------



## Auntmeanne

hello all. hows everyone this morning?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> hello all. hows everyone this morning?


I'm doing fabulous, dahling.  And you?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Only if I can return for credit. LOL Rememeber, I'm on "that list".


I think after I go into YC, I will hit there, and see what carnage I can leave behind as well.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm great. omg did u check out happys pics from last night?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Yeppers. I saw everything this morning. I really missed out, LOL.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Did you see the last pic of his bus the pic of the back window? In the first window to the left where just the legs are they look like they are turned upside down and the kid is mooning everybody.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I wish i knew how to repost the pic


----------



## Madjoodie

Just posted on the YC Facebook page..."Happy Booker Lovers Day. Curl up with a good book and unwind next to the warm glow of your favorite Yankee Candle!" 

Really YC, where is your QC department? Booker indeed. I guess it could have been worse. Booker could have started with an "H" instead.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Did you see the last pic of his bus the pic of the back window? In the first window to the left where just the legs are they look like they are turned upside down and the kid is mooning everybody.


I went back, and kind find them? Happy, can you please repost?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Just posted on the YC Facebook page..."Happy Booker Lovers Day. Curl up wi the good book and unwind next to the warm glow if your favorite Yankee Candle!"
> 
> Really YC, where is your QC department? Booker indeed. I guess it could have been worse. Booker could have started with an "H" instead.


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking, LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Aaaand, of course, the "best" for last. My bus. When I took it out of the box, two of the four lights were out and dangling from their wires. When I turned it on, only one came on at first. The other three eventually came on but were very fickle. And I have three kids who appear to be licking the windows. 

Attachment 207312Attachment 207313Attachment 207314


----------



## Auntmeanne

I tried it didn't work


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I tried it didn't work


Oh, Happy didn't post those! I can't remember who it was? You found the repost. I'll try to find the original post in a minute.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I went back, and kind find them? Happy, can you please repost?


Gone like a ninja, maybe Felicia took them down. LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

I tried again maybe this will work.


----------



## Auntmeanne

omg it worked.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Ok, I'm 28 pages behind. (Jeez guys!) So I'm going to throw these up for you guys to enjoy (?) while I catch up!
> 
> The first one I opened was the ...no evil guys, this piece might end up being my favorite this year, I dunno. My have no fun guy does appear to have a skin condition though.
> 
> View attachment 207295
> HERE it is! It's Sanura's bus!
> 
> The second was my dying to see you. He has a black streak on his face, it looks like he's sweating bullets.
> 
> View attachment 207302
> 
> 
> And then I opened the box with my pet cemetery, note how well it was packed! (sarcasm) It was also, ironically the only one without a "packed with love by..." card in it.
> 
> View attachment 207303
> 
> 
> Thankfully, it wasn't broken. Somewhat questionable paint job. It looks like the guy got pretty roughed up the night before. I like to think he said something not very nice to DDG and Wake the Dead CLOCKED him for it! *cymbal crash* I'll be here all night...
> 
> View attachment 207304
> View attachment 207305
> 
> 
> And then my poor taxi, which I wanted to love:
> 
> View attachment 207306
> 
> 
> Then WTD, he looks like the Pet Cemetery guy got some punches of his own in:
> 
> View attachment 207307
> 
> 
> My flaky bird plane:
> 
> View attachment 207308
> 
> 
> My witch hand, that I LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 207309
> 
> 
> And the witch jar holders. I assumed that they would be the same size, but, as you can see in the second pic, I ordered 2 small pure radiance candles to go in them and it barely fits in one and is dwarfed by the other one. Ooookay.
> 
> View attachment 207310
> View attachment 207311
> 
> 
> Aaaand, of course, the "best" for last. My bus. When I took it out of the box, two of the four lights were out and dangling from their wires. When I turned it on, only one came on at first. The other three eventually came on but were very fickle. And I have three kids who appear to be licking the windows.
> 
> View attachment 207312
> View attachment 207313
> View attachment 207314


HERE it is! It's Sanura's bus! I believe it is the last three attachments, if the pics don't show!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> omg it worked.


Yep, LOL! That's the one!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yep, LOL! That's the one!


Bait Bus LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just got off chat with Lindsey W! She must have gotten some last nite!  Here's the chat:

10:28:15 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Good morning. I have tried to e-mail customer service this morning, and have not heard back from them. Can I please just paste the e-mail here, to see if you can help me out? Thank you.

10:28:20 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

10:28:20 AM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

10:28:20 AM : SystemSystem: Lindsey W. has joined this session!

10:28:20 AM : SystemSystem: Connected with Lindsey W.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 22601.

10:28:40 AM : AgentLindsey W.: Hello Letitia! Certainly, how can I help you today?

10:29:02 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much, Lindsey. I'll see if I can paste it all at one time. 

10:29:34 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: No, it won't let me. I will do it one paragraph at the time. 

10:29:50 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Hello there, and good morning to you. I ordered a ton of Boney Bunch items last Saturday during the premiere, and to be honest, the ones I received are not in very good condition. I live an hour away from the nearest Yankee candle, and will not be ab

10:30:06 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: able to get back there until Monday, to see what I can exchange in the store.

10:30:22 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: The problem, is that there is always limited quantity at my store, and I see that your Boney & Clyde is almost sold out this morning. I ordered two of those, in separate orders, and they are both really bad.

10:30:32 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: One of them has paint on top of the glaze, and spots that weren't even glazed at all, it is so bad.

10:30:46 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I have taken pictures of all of my Boneys, for future reference, and I would like to see what I can do about receiving two more Boney & Clydes, before they sell out.

10:30:57 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: The order numbers were: YW4216543, and YW4216454, and the item # is 1321877. Thank you so very much for your assistance in this matter. Sincerely, Letitia Harris

10:31:24 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I'm so sorry to have had to send it like that. Chat limited my total characters per entry.

10:31:53 AM : AgentLindsey W.: That's all right! One moment while I pull up your order information.

10:34:03 AM : AgentLindsey W.: Thank you for waiting! We do still have a limited number of the Boney & Clyde available currently, so I will set up a replacement shipment for you. Just to confirm, would it be the same address for delivery as the original orders?

10:34:33 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: That would be so wonderful.  Is it showing as 1234 Bucket Of Water Lane, Witch Is Dead, OZ 56789?

10:35:03 AM : AgentLindsey W.: Yes, thank you! One moment while I get that all set.

10:35:29 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you. So much. It was my #2 piece I wanted to get.

10:37:18 AM : AgentLindsey W.: You're welcome! I have the replacement on the way. The reference number for your records is YC1311970, and it will arrive within 4-6 business days via FedEx.

10:37:58 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Is the replacement for one or both of them, please? I just need to know what I need to take back to the store on Monday, if anything. Thank you.

10:39:16 AM : AgentLindsey W.: It is for both of the pieces, in this case you do not need to return the original holders to us.

10:39:31 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Okay. I just received the order confirmation for 2 of them. I truly appreciate you help with this, as I am pretty sure that piece will be sold out by the end of the day. 

10:39:56 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: You really made my morning. Again, thank you. So very much. 

10:40:14 AM : AgentLindsey W.: You're welcome! Was there anything else that I could help you with today?

10:41:33 AM : CustomerLetitia Harris: No, that is all for now. Again, thank you so very much for your help. Take care, and have a great weekend! 

10:41:49 AM : AgentLindsey W.: Thank you very much, you as well!

I see another $49.98 in FREE merchandise soon! YC, are you ready for me?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

All joking aside, I would like for those of you frustrated with YC, to watch and learn. Dealing with issues such as this takes a lot of finesse, and a little bit of luck. Please, please do not be discouraged. Take each issue on one at a time. YC does not want to lose customers over the Boney debaucle this year. We are here to support each other. Hang in there, and we will all get what we want!


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and it's NEVER too early to tangle, honey. Mama's ALWAYS ready! *scratch scratch*


Ha! - _Boom! Crack! - the sound of my heart - the beat goes on n' on n' on n' on n'_

I know myerman's ready...


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin, you have officially joined me on that special list. Now lets go feed the trolls. Lol


----------



## Madjoodie

Wanted to try to post some pics of my new and mostly improved B&C exchange. Love seeing the bullet holes this time! The Clyde with a black eye was a "bonus" imperfection that kinda makes me laugh now. Not so tough, are ya!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Wanted to try to post some pics of my new and mostly improved B&C exchange. Love seeing the bullet holes this time! The Clyde with a black eye was a "bonus" imperfection that kinda makes me laugh now. Not so tough, are ya!


Love the pictures, MJ! Clyde either got punched in the face, or hit in the face, from the recoil of one of those shotguns in the back! LOVE it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Love the pictures, MJ! Clyde either got punched in the face, or hit in the face, from the recoil of one of those shotguns in the back! LOVE it!


You know, Boney could have been the one that sucker punched him. We ladies know whose boss!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I need to break something. . . . Like this flocked up bus right over Anna B's head!


----------



## Madjoodie

One other photo for everyone's viewing pleasure. WTD must be one heck of a sleeper. I can appreciate waking up to that under the eye mascara smudged racoon look. But there are a whole lot of unexplained dark brown lumps going on here. How tired do you have to be to poop in your own bed?


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You know, Boney could have been the one that sucker punched him. We ladies know whose boss!


Replying to your own posts again today, PM? You crack me up!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I need to break something. . . . Like this flocked up bus right over Anna B's head!


So, sorry MG. It's a canned YC response. What they mean, is that you can exchange it for something else in the store. If you ask for a refund, you will lose your coupon value. Hopefully there is $39.99 worth of something at YC, that you would enjoy?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Replying to your own posts again today, PM? You crack me up!


Yes, I most certainly am, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I need to break something. . . . Like this flocked up bus right over Anna B's head!


Is your bus defective? If you don't want to take it back to the store, you could call customer service, like I did. I placed an order over the phone for $39.99 in merchandise, and it shipped (well it hasn't shipped yet), for no additional charge. The shipping was upgraded as well.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> One other photo for everyone's viewing pleasure. WTD must be one heck of a sleeper. I can appreciate waking up to that under the eye mascara smudged racoon look. But there are a whole lot of unexplained dark brown lumps going on here. How tired do you have to be to poop in your own bed?


Mine's the same way, LOL! At least one of your foot posts isn't broken, though, LOL.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is your bus defective? If you don't want to take it back to the store, you could call customer service, like I did. I placed an order over the phone for $39.99 in merchandise, and it shipped (well it hasn't shipped yet), for no additional charge. The shipping was upgraded as well.


There's something wrong with the lights. Only the back ones come on and they are so dim I can't see them unless the room is completely dark.
I'm so sick of YC's "replacement policy" this year. They're treating me like I'm doing something wrong in asking for what I paid for-- a working bus. I didn't even mention the horrific paint job.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I called customer service and I am to bring my PC back to the store and reorder a new one when it comes back in stock. I don't mind doing that however I am afraid I will not get one when they come back online or what if it's just as bad or worse. I spoke with the store manager at the store and she was super nice. She said if it was not a online exclusive she would hold them for me and I could exchange for the one I wanted. They should not do online exclusives and just sell them all in store so you can just exchange right there. I have a feeling the cost of Boneys will go up next year and the return policy will be changing for the coming years do to the returns being made.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> There's something wrong with the lights. Only the back ones come on and they are so dim I can't see them unless the room is completely dark.
> I'm so sick of YC's "replacement policy" this year. They're treating me like I'm doing something wrong in asking for what I paid for-- a working bus. I didn't even mention the horrific paint job.


When I spoke to customer service, she mentioned that YC had had a lot of calls about the lights on the bus not working. I don't know if they are even putting customers on a list for that one anymore, because basically they are almost all defective. Whatever you choose to do, don't accept the refund! They will deduct your coupon value, and you will get scr**ed.  

Personally, I am done with the bus. I am keeping the defective one I received, and since I received a credit in full, I chose to order some online exclusives that I really wanted. If you call them, and ask to do this as well, I am pretty sure they will accommodate you, as they did me. It won't get you a working bus, but we are all keeping our eyes out for the second wave in September. Hopefully, those will be better. Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I called customer service and I am to bring my PC back to the store and reorder a new one when it comes back in stock. I don't mind doing that however I am afraid I will not get one when they come back online or what if it's just as bad or worse. I spoke with the store manager at the store and she was super nice. She said if it was not a online exclusive she would hold them for me and I could exchange for the one I wanted. They should not do online exclusives and just sell them all in store so you can just exchange right there. I have a feeling the cost of Boneys will go up next year and the return policy will be changing for the coming years do to the returns being made.


We will keep our eyes open for you here!  And, when the time comes to reorder, CALL to reorder. Make sure you get the exact same price you paid (the $20 off $45 coupon expires on 9/01), and that you don't pay for shipping the second time! We are going to get this mess cleaned up, one Boney at a time!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> When I spoke to customer service, she mentioned that YC had had a lot of calls about the lights on the bus not working. I don't know if they are even putting customers on a list for that one anymore, because basically they are almost all defective. Whatever you choose to do, don't accept the refund! They will deduct your coupon value, and you will get scr**ed.
> 
> Personally, I am done with the bus. I am keeping the defective one I received, and since I received a credit in full, I chose to order some online exclusives that I really wanted. If you call them, and ask to do this as well, I am pretty sure they will accommodate you, as they did me. It won't get you a working bus, but we are all keeping our eyes out for the second wave in September. Hopefully, those will be better. Good luck!


Btw, I know that YC said to go into the store and do the exchange, but the risk of getting to the store on time and ordering it is up to you. You can always exchange the other PC for any other in-store merchandise, at any time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oops! Replied to myself again, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

To be honest I never had to do a return before last year. Maybe I'm picky now r the quality is that bad. There are a lot of flaws in these new pieces that aren't caught by looking them over just once. They really are that bad this year. Releasing too many pieces doesn't help either. I'm tired of finding glazed over chips. It might not bother others but it bothers me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> To be honest I never had to do a return before last year. Maybe I'm picky now r the quality is that bad. There are a lot of flaws in these new pieces that aren't caught by looking them over just once. They really are that bad this year. Releasing too many pieces doesn't help either. I'm tired of finding glazed over chips. It might not bother others but it bothers me.


I wholeheartedly agree with you. I am so irritated about it, but getting angry will not solve the problem. I am just working on fixing the situation one issue at a time, as my temper can handle it.


----------



## myerman82

That bus should never have seen the light of day...period. Congrats to the one or two people who got awesome looking buses but this is a example of a good idea gone bad.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm sad to see we're still talking about bad buses and Yankee's reluctance to make it right.  It seems the more buses received, the more buses that don't work or look terrible. I wonder if the restocked buses will look any better or if they're all still going to be a hot mess?


----------



## SkippyBones95

myerman82 said:


> To be honest I never had to do a return before last year. Maybe I'm picky now r the quality is that bad. There are a lot of flaws in these new pieces that aren't caught by looking them over just once. They really are that bad this year. Releasing too many pieces doesn't help either. I'm tired of finding glazed over chips. It might not bother others but it bothers me.


I agree. The two chips on my DDG are glazed over (although one is sharp enough to scratch). That is why I am waiting on a replacement for her. I discovered my Dead End Zone has one too but it's on the back of whatever that is he's sitting on and really hard to notice. I may just live with that one. I didn't make it to the store last night to take B&C back because of it's horrible paint job but I plan on doing that today. These are my first returns too. It is taking some of the fun out of the Boney madness. But maybe YC will take note and next year will be better. I know I will be happier once I start decorating this year and see how they all look with the rest of my Halloween stuff


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm sad to see we're still talking about bad buses and Yankee's reluctance to make it right.  It seems the more buses received, the more buses that don't work or look terrible. I wonder if the restocked buses will look any better or if they're all still going to be a hot mess?


I found last year's second wave to be better all the way around, CCW. I am really hoping that is the case this year.


----------



## Madjoodie

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm sad to see we're still talking about bad buses and Yankee's reluctance to make it right.  It seems the more buses received, the more buses that don't work or look terrible. I wonder if the restocked buses will look any better or if they're all still going to be a hot mess?


Not sure if there is such a thing as a bus with working lights AND a good paint job. I got at least one out of two (see lights, although glued in at weird angles) all turned on. 

My paint job isn't the worst, I guess. A big orange blob on the bus driver's hat, and some black streaks on the top of the bus. Goes well with the few unpainted or chipped spots there. Either the same drunk guy did all of our pieces, or having the same kids lick the windows was an interesting design choice.

After all the stories here, I think I got a real "winner"!


----------



## SalemWitch

Is there an online link of BB photos over past years? I have searched -- but am not finding a resource. TIA


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think the drunk guy who painted all of our buses got way too much creative freedom! lol

That's good to hear, Pumpkin Muffin! I don't want to end up on the same list as Myerman because I'm trying to return a shoddy bus twice.


----------



## BoneyFan

Can I just take a minute to say BLESS LIVE CHAT LINDSEY W!


----------



## maxthedog

Ugh, got my vouchers finally, there were 5-6 pieces I didn't buy in store or online, wanted to order taxi this morning and it's sold out.


----------



## Madjoodie

SalemWitch said:


> Is there an online link of BB photos over past years? I have searched -- but am not finding a resource. TIA


On the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page, there are stamp sheets that show pieces for each year. I'm not on FB, but can still see them on the main page. Just have to scroll down a little to find the post. I've seen another website in the past, but don't recall it being updated with last year's pieces.


----------



## SalemWitch

Madjoodie said:


> On the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page, there are stamp sheets that show pieces for each year. I'm not on FB, but can still see them on the main page. Just have to scroll down a little to find the post. I've seen another website in the past, but don't recall it being updated with last year's pieces.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Ugh, got my vouchers finally, there were 5-6 pieces I didn't buy in store or online, wanted to order taxi this morning and it's sold out.


It's okay, Max. You were spared. It is sold out, because of replacements for shoddy ones. One of the worst paint jobs ever (except for the Boney Bang Bus).


----------



## maxthedog

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's okay, Max. You were spared. It is sold out, because of replacements for shoddy ones. One of the worst paint jobs ever (except for the Boney Bang Bus).


Yea I wasn't crazy about the few they had in store so had to think about it. Then I got my vouchers and figured what the heck, $10 off plus the 20 off 45, I can get 2 of the pieces I didn't for $20


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Yea I wasn't crazy about the few they had in store so had to think about it. Then I got my vouchers and figured what the heck, $10 off plus the 20 off 45, I can get 2 of the pieces I didn't for $20


I'm pretty sure that your vouchers are good through the second wave release. Just hang onto them, if you have to wait!


----------



## maxthedog

Going to have to lol...I just don't know if the 20 off 45 will still be floating around


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Going to have to lol...I just don't know if the 20 off 45 will still be floating around


Doubtful, after 9/01. Hopefully, stores will get more stock, or they will go online before 9/02!


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin are you around?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> pumpkin are you around?


In and out...all the time...LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Good Lord! I skip one day on this thread and it jumped from like page 654 to 703! Felt like I just read a Stephen King novel...due to size, not horror, LOL! Although with some of the reviews and paint jobs we've all been getting, this thread might qualify for horror as well!  Welcome to any new peeps I may have missed since tuning in Thursday.
> 
> Someone (might have been Lucy?) said they got some black Pier One flameless tapers. I'm looking for flameless taper candles for my Boneys and would love to see a pic. I looked these up on the P.O. site and really like the look of them but it doesn't say if they turn on and off from the tops or the bottoms. They're listed at $12.95 for set of 2, so would like to find a good coupon. Does anyone else have a good lead on flameless taper candles, either white, orange or black or something Halloween looking? Thanks for any tips!



Yes, I got a set last year. The bottom screws and unscrews to turn them on and off. I put mine in a frank and his bride. Not a perfect fit, but I am happy with them!!!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> That was one of the things that bugged me the most..... the odd decision in sizing this years Boneys......Like.....King Kong Baby LOL. And the new Boney couple looks odd with the rest of them....... We need to blow them up and roll them in some dirt apparently... lol


The most interesting thing to me is the drastic difference in the faces between the two.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I just got back from getting 12 pieces swapped out at my store. They were super nice. That's the only thing that kept me from returning everything. I'm in good shape now if my bus and wake the dead come in good the second round.


----------



## Auntmeanne

It was so funny they were all sitting on the counter. The employees were just staring at them. She looked at me and said "the more I look at them the more I see"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I just got back from getting 12 pieces swapped out at my store. They were super nice. That's the only thing that kept me from returning everything. I'm in good shape now if my bus and wake the dead come in good the second round.


I'm glad everything worked out for you, Auntmeanne! We'll see what happens for me come Monday! I already called my store and gave my managers a head's up. I feel so bad for them having to deal with this mess, but I can't avoid it. YC has worked with me on the bus and B&C. I will be taking most of the others back, to do an even swap for a different piece, or exchange for accessories or candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> It was so funny they were all sitting on the counter. The employees were just staring at them. She looked at me and said "the more I look at them the more I see"


AMEN to that one! Shoddy, shoddy work. I can't wait to hear what they think about the ones I bringing back to my store, LOL! It should be interesting!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my last piece...WTD...came in and it looks fine. I am so relieved. So the only one I'm not happy with is the bus...one light loose and the other doesn't always light...paint bad...I think I might have to return that one.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I felt so bad I sent my husband to do it. I figured if I went in and they got an attitude it would turn nasty fast. It was not like dealing with customer service they were easy and sympathetic. She told me next year she would call me personally and we would get my order taken care of. I went in after he came back out and told me they got the witch hat in. Thats when I saw then both just staring at everything. I really think she was shocked at how bad mine were. I told her to join our little group on here and gave her the info.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Between work and schedules, I have had my shipment of Boneys waiting to be opened for almost a week now. Finally got them upstairs and opened. All of mine look great, and have arrived in perfect condition. I will post pictures in a little while. The only complaint that I could possibly make about any of mine is that they didn't paint in the chin on the baby in the highchair, but seeing as how there's a big bowl in front of it, I can understand why they just left it black, and it isn't too noticeable to make me dislike the piece.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I can't wait to hear what they say at ur store to. I hope things go this well for you. I made Hugh call last night and they were holding about 5 pieces I was scared this being Sat they might sell them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think the lights on pretty much everybody's buses are bad. I fiddled with the wires in mine last night. The wires are very loose; it's no wonder than most are defective.


----------



## Auntmeanne

wicked if you will instant chat now Lindsey is on she will send you a replacement and shes easy to deal with.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's okay, Max. You were spared. It is sold out, because of replacements for shoddy ones. One of the worst paint jobs ever (except for the Boney Bang Bus).


My taxi is ok! Well, as long as you don't look at the lettering on the back side. I will keep my eyes out for a new one next month. For now it's fine!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I hope wicked sees my post. I love seeing Lindsey things are gonna go smooth.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I can't wait to hear what they say at ur store to. I hope things go this well for you. I made Hugh call last night and they were holding about 5 pieces I was scared this being Sat they might sell them.


Yes, I am concerned about what pieces will be left as well, after this weekend. My store is small, and there may not be much left, by the time I get there. 

I am hoping that more people will be focusing on the B1G1 coupon, although I hope that they still have some Ginger Pumpkin, if nothing else.


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> It was so funny they were all sitting on the counter. The employees were just staring at them. She looked at me and said "the more I look at them the more I see"



On premier day my store manger was complaining about the quality. I think they were fully aware from day one the condition a lot of these pieces were in. They just don't care


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

pumpkinking30 said:


> Between work and schedules, I have had my shipment of Boneys waiting to be opened for almost a week now. Finally got them upstairs and opened. All of mine look great, and have arrived in perfect condition. I will post pictures in a little while. The only complaint that I could possibly make about any of mine is that they didn't paint in the chin on the baby in the highchair, but seeing as how there's a big bowl in front of it, I can understand why they just left it black, and it isn't too noticeable to make me dislike the piece.


Yay! You are one of the lucky ones, pumpkinking! We can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Auntmeanne

You know they didn't have the football player at my store so they went ahead and took him and they are shipping him.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My taxi is ok! Well, as long as you don't look at the lettering on the back side. I will keep my eyes out for a new one next month. For now it's fine!


If your taxi is good, then you have won the lottery, Lucy!  That piece was produced just as bad, if not worse, than the bus!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I should of said a replacement for him.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Has anyone noticed the baby in the high chair looks sideways? They had 4 at the store they all did. Some had holes under the tray and some didn't


----------



## DarkSecret

Madjoodie said:


> Wanted to try to post some pics of my new and mostly improved B&C exchange. Love seeing the bullet holes this time! The Clyde with a black eye was a "bonus" imperfection that kinda makes me laugh now. Not so tough, are ya!


That's the best looking B&C I've seen, and I've looked at a lot of them at a couple of stores! Thanks for the photos. If I can find one like that I would definitely buy it!


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumkin if you see this will u repost ur pics of ur ddg


----------



## redsea

The DDG is really the only one now I don't know what to do with. I am definitely switching out the Eye Phone. DDG has the blue underarm, and the fisherman is messy on the back. I am thinking I can live with the fisherman because it is his back that is the issue, not the front. What are your thoughts on these? Thanks!


----------



## Auntmeanne

red i can't see ddg but I would return fisherman


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> The DDG is really the only one now I don't know what to do with. I am definitely switching out the Eye Phone. DDG has the blue underarm, and the fisherman is messy on the back. I am thinking I can live with the fisherman because it is his back that is the issue, not the front. What are your thoughts on these? Thanks!
> View attachment 207409
> View attachment 207410


Hi, redsea! There's that fishy booty I was asking about, LOL!  Your DDG photo is pretty blurry, making it too difficult to tell. The front of your fisherman is great, but is that white stuff on the back Styrofoam? I see it down in the boat too, which is why I am asking.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumkin since you are on do u have time to repost your ddg pic


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Let me find the link to my photo album for all of my Boney Pictures....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here is the link to my Boney Bunch 2014 photos. Just click on the sub-album you want, to see the pictures! 

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/PumpkinMuffin2014/library/Boney Bunch 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I didn't take pictures of the back of DDG, but both of them are fine. Her hair is red all the way down, gown back matches the front, etc. 

I got better DDG's than many other people, but I am still hunting for an upgrade on Monday!


----------



## redsea

Sorry, here is a better photo. Oh, and the white stuff near the actual fish is paint, and it looks like blue paint of the back of this fish....eek! Thanks so much! Like Auntmeanne said, you notice more as you look.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Sorry, here is a better photo. Oh, and the white stuff near the actual fish is paint, and it looks like blue paint of the back of this fish....eek! Thanks so much! Like Auntmeanne said, you notice more as you look.
> View attachment 207416


Oh, redsea. DDG has got to go! I see her right arm now. No, no, no, smh. You can definitely find a better one. That queen is rode hard and put up wet, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, redsea, I meant all of the smaller white stuff on the back of the fisherman. It could be from packaging. It has been very hard to find a good front on the fish. I don't guess it hurt to check around, but you might want to hang onto that one! It could be much, much worse!


----------



## Auntmeanne

redsea, I wasn't planning on doing anything about some of the problems. Then the more I thought and the more I looked the madder I got. Last night I was so mad I packed everything in the car I was returning it all for a refund. Then when I went to the store it was such a relief to get everything changed out. Now its all off my mind my items are perfect except the bus, wake the dead, and the football player. They are on the way soon. I'm so glad I got even the little things exchanged. The little things had away of getting bigger. I would say try to exchange it that way you tried.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Here is my Boney Bunch haul for 2014. I got everything except Dawn of the Dead, I will get her a little bit later when my witch boots come in at the store. 


























































As I mentioned earlier, here is the baby's mouth that was left black instead of being painted in. I'm OK with it since it has the bowl in front and it doesn't show unless you actually pick it up and look down at it.


----------



## Spookywolf

My Dying to See You must be a writer or an avid newspaper reader because he has ink stains on his hand, LOL!


----------



## chloerlz

Hi boney peeps! Could you guys let me know where the Yankee candle chat is on their website, I can't find it for the life of me!!


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkinking, your pieces look great! Wow!!


----------



## chloerlz

Spookywolf, I like that your Boney has a the writer's touch!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin, yes, there is some white from packaging.  I do not like the blue on the fish and white on him though, LOL! Thanks for the help!


----------



## redsea

Nice haul Spooky! How does the back of your fisherman look? I am trying to decide on mine.  The front looks great though on mine. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## happythenjaded

Love all the photos of everyones Boneys! 

I think my favorites this year are : See/Hear/Speak/ Have No.... and Dying to See You. Then Pet Cemetery and Graves Dug While .....

The only piece that I was disappointed with was the Bride & Groom. 

Also- is it me or does the flocking this year seem velvety? LOL.... odd, but better than all that flocking everywhere like the past!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Nice haul Spooky! How does the back of your fisherman look? I am trying to decide on mine.  The front looks great though on mine. Yours looks awesome!


I'll post a pic of my Fish & Boat piece, Redsea (PumpkinKing's are above mine.) I do have a bad paint area on mine, but it's in the back. The oar has paint that has run and looks a bit wiggly likes it's melting. But since it's in the back I've decided to keep it. I'm only going to display it from the front anyway and the front looks pretty decent. I'll go find my pic...


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Love all the photos of everyones Boneys!
> 
> I think my favorites this year are : See/Hear/Speak/ Have No.... and Dying to See You. Then Pet Cemetery and Graves Dug While .....
> 
> The only piece that I was disappointed with was the Bride & Groom.
> 
> Also- is it me or does the flocking this year seem velvety? LOL.... odd, but better than all that flocking everywhere like the past!


I was actually impressed with the flocking on Dying to See You! They really did a good job on that, even if they did "flock" up a lot of other stuff, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I was actually impressed with the flocking on Dying to See You! They really did a good job on that, even if they did "flock" up a lot of other stuff, LOL!


I agree, very well done! Too bad they didnt flock Wake The Dead like that, right?? LOL!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I regret not getting the Fish Boat dude....He is on my list for the next release, lol. He looks so much better than the preview pictures we got.


----------



## chloerlz

Getting my pics ready of BNC to send an email to yankee and this one I think says it all lol! It looks like he's crying because he was painted so awful!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkinking, your photos are awesome! You definitely lucked out, and have a nice brood of Boneys! Although, I didn't see any closup photos of your Ghoul Bus? 

Redsea, I agree with you. Keep looking until you find the piece that speaks to you! 

Spooky, that hand would drive me crazy, LOL! 

I might have missed someone, but love, Love, LOVE all of the photos! Everybody keep'em comin!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> View attachment 207451
> Getting my pics ready of BNC to send an email to yankee and this one I think says it all lol! It looks like he's crying because he was painted so awful!


I wasn't "Blown Away" by my B&C's either! If you hope to get a replacement, contact YC soon! When I called to get my two replaced this morning, they were showing as Low Stock for this piece!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Chloe, it is showing right now that only 8 B&C's are left in stock! Please contact YC as soon as possible, so that you can hopefully get it replaced, before they sell out!


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wasn't "Blown Away" by my B&C's either! If you hope to get a replacement, contact YC soon! When I called to get my two replaced this morning, they were showing as Low Stock for this piece!


Oh crap, thanks Pumpkin Muffin...I gotta get this email out fast! I hope you get a better replacement. I would hope they would check the replacements out before sending them!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Oh crap, thanks Pumpkin Muffin...I gotta get this email out fast! I hope you get a better replacement. I would hope they would check the replacements out before sending them!


Thanks so much, Chloe! I notice the chat option is not available right now. And, I was waiting on a response to my e-mail, when I decided to call them this morning. Perhaps you might want to give them a call? I did not have to provide photos, but I told them that I did have pictures. Good luck!


----------



## grandma lise

*Online exclusive pictures - Ghoul Bus*

I'm still 75 pages behind you all, but here's pictures of my online exclusive pieces - (in 3 posts). Horrible year for detailing. I can't help thinking about the work conditions of the artists in China...

But none are so bad that I need to return them. The lights on my Ghoul Bus work perfectly, but small amounts of the black pen have already chipped off. Pet Cemetery is missing a "K" but otherwise good, and the gates are closed rather than partially open. To my great relief, the tart warmer hanger is NOT loose. Wake the Dead's face, hat, bats, and lettering are all good enough given other pictures I've seen posted...

Ghoul Bus


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'd be curious to see what the first Boney Bus of the day looks like. My bus looks like the guy was drunk and painted 200 before he got to mine and at this point he's like, hey who cares. I wonder if the first bus painted by said dude actually looked good or if he didn't care in general? lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'd be curious to see what the first Boney Bus of the day looks like. My bus looks like the guy was drunk and painted 200 before he got to mine and at this point he's like, hey who cares. I wonder if the first bus painted by said dude actually looked good or if he didn't care in general? lol


Mine was definitely far down the line CCW! There was a party going on when they were painting mine, LOL!


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much, Chloe! I notice the chat option is not available right now. And, I was waiting on a response to my e-mail, when I decided to call them this morning. Perhaps you might want to give them a call? I did not have to provide photos, but I told them that I did have pictures. Good luck!


I just sent the email with the pics. Hopefully I hear back soon, I may get ansy and just call. I still can't believe how people paint these and think it's passable!! Crossing my fingers everyone gets perfect replacements!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Mine was definitely far down the line CCW! There was a party going on when they were painting mine, LOL!


Lol! That's actually an interesting concept, what if we all threw a party at one of those ceramic painting places and tried our hand at it? Would our creations look as bad?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Lol! That's actually an interesting concept, what if we all threw a party at one of those ceramic painting places and tried our hand at it? Would our creations look as bad?


They would still be better than theirs, ROFL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think we should let YC know we're all available to do the painting next year!


----------



## grandma lise

*Online exclusive pieces - Pet Cemetery I*

Notice how the leash is attached to the dog and boney...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> I just sent the email with the pics. Hopefully I hear back soon, I may get ansy and just call. I still can't believe how people paint these and think it's passable!! Crossing my fingers everyone gets perfect replacements!


Chloe, if you're still here, LIVE CHAT IS UP (so sorry for shouting)!


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Chloe, if you're still here, LIVE CHAT IS UP (so sorry for shouting)!


Ooooh, let me go find it!!! Eeeeek, THANKS!!!


----------



## grandma lise

*Online exclusive pieces - Pet Cemetery II & Wake the Dead*

On the Wake the Dead piece, I like the way the artist made the boney's night cap higher on his face...

























I have one more shipment coming on Monday: Bonsey and Dead End Zone


----------



## Auntmeanne

grandma your wake the dead is bad.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hi, Lisa! Your Boneys look better than many, and I am so glad to see that! The loop on the leash for Bonesy is supposed to be crimped. That can easily be done with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Auntmeanne

grandma i hope u dont mind me saying anything. Your dogs missing its collar on pc also. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## chloerlz

I'm chatting with Lindsey W, crossing my fingers she helps me!


----------



## grandma lise

Auntmeanne, actually, based on the pictures I've seen so far, this is a good one. No breakage, repairs, cracks in finish, or chips. Face and night cap are good. And while there are glaze problems on the foot board, the lettering is great. It will display fine.

I'm not defending Yankee Candle. This definitely is Yankee Candle's worst year from a production stand point.

Lisa


----------



## Auntmeanne

sorry, hes not missing a collar my husband said so but i looked and there is no collar.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> sorry, hes not missing a collar my husband said so but i looked and there is no collar.


What are you doing listening to your husband? You know better than that!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Lisa, if you are happy thats all that matters.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin u are so right


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Auntmeanne, actually, based on the pictures I've seen so far, this is a good one. No breakage, repairs, cracks in finish, or chips. Face and night cap are good. And while there are glaze problems on the foot board, the lettering is great. It will display fine.
> 
> I'm not defending Yankee Candle. This definitely is Yankee Candle's worst year.
> 
> Lisa


Your 'Wake the Dead' is way better than most for sure.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy did u notice in ur last bus pic it looks like ur getting mooned


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Your 'Wake the Dead' is way better than most for sure.


This piece is becoming as sentimental to me as the Ghoul Bus. I don't know if I can take my Wake the Deal back on Monday. So many of these pieces are so bad, and we are getting so much fun out of making fun of them. It makes for good times, and good stories. I'm definitely keeping my hot mess of a bus, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy did u notice in ur last bus pic it looks like ur getting mooned


That's Sanura's bus; Happy was just reposting.


----------



## Auntmeanne

sorry didnt notice


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy did u notice in ur last bus pic it looks like ur getting mooned


No, I dont think I have paid as much attention to my bus as everyone else has , lol.


----------



## Auntmeanne

isnt it cute


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If your taxi is good, then you have won the lottery, Lucy!  That piece was produced just as bad, if not worse, than the bus!


I'll unwrap it and take a picture later for you!


----------



## Auntmeanne

looks like upside down butt


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> No, I dont think I have paid as much attention to my bus as everyone else has , lol.


From what I saw, Happy, I think your bus came out pretty good! They're all Bang Buses to me now, but you got one where the party got started right!


----------



## weenbaby

happythenjaded said:


> Your 'Wake the Dead' is way better than most for sure.


I agree. Besides the paint on the front I think he looks great. 
I don't mind little screw ups like that. I just can't stand the obvious screw ups like the uneven lines on the buses,crappy faces etc I think his face looks magnificent


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> red i can't see ddg but I would return fisherman



I agree!!!! I'd get a new fisherman, too.


----------



## grandma lise

Hmm...I don't see a collar in the online pictures, buy you're right. Maybe I'll improvise and add a collar. 

But honestly, and this comment isn't directed at anyone specifically...

When the pieces are displayed well, people don't pay attention to details like you or I do. They're more interested in the overall look of our themed displays. I'm VERY disappointed this year by the production quality, but in comparison to other pieces I've seen posted here, I'm happy. Not going to make myself upset about this. I'm okay with what I got, and I'm going to let the rest go... 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> View attachment 207482
> isnt it cute


That is absolutely fantastic ! KEEPER!!


----------



## Auntmeanne

lisa im sorry i was wrong about the collar.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I think i was thinking of bonsey


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> I agree. Besides the paint on the front I think he looks great.
> I don't mind little screw ups like that. I just can't stand the obvious screw ups like the uneven lines on the buses,crappy faces etc I think his face looks magnificent


Yeah mine had flocking all over his face, but I fixed that !


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin, thanks so much for letting me know about the chat! Lindsey is sending me a replacement!! She just wants me to send pics to forward to the quality control people. She was so nice!


----------



## Auntmeanne

If you ever have a problem Lindsey is the way to go.


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Hmm...I don't see a collar in the online pictures, buy you're right. Maybe I'll improvise and add a collar.
> 
> But honestly, and this comment isn't directed at anyone specifically...
> 
> When the pieces are displayed well, people don't pay attention to details like you or I do. They're more interested in the overall look of our themed displays. I'm VERY disappointed this year by the production quality, but in comparison to other pieces I've seen posted here, I'm happy. Not going to make myself upset about this. I'm okay with what I got, and I'm going to let the rest go...
> 
> Lisa


When a Boney arrives unbroken the rest is just added character , right? LOL. 

I love the Boney someone posted with a spotted hand-- lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, thanks so much for letting me know about the chat! Lindsey is sending me a replacement!! She just wants me to send pics to forward to the quality control people. She was so nice!


She was to me too this morning, Chloe! I'm so happy you've got a new one coming, before they sell out! Like I said much earlier today, I think Lindsey got some last night!


----------



## chloerlz

Question, what do you guys do with the messed up boney when you get a replacement? I wish he was fixable, but I think my BNC is a lost cause lol!


----------



## Auntmeanne

and the night before. she must get it regularly. lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> Question, what do you guys do with the messed up boney when you get a replacement? I wish he was fixable, but I think my BNC is a lost cause lol!


Oh, I think Myerman and I know EXACTLY what we are going to do with them.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This piece is becoming as sentimental to me as the Ghoul Bus. I don't know if I can take my Wake the Deal back on Monday. So many of these pieces are so bad, and we are getting so much fun out of making fun of them. It makes for good times, and good stories. I'm definitely keeping my hot mess of a bus, LOL!


You're right, lol!


----------



## Auntmeanne

lindsey told me just to keep it


----------



## chloerlz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> She was to me too this morning, Chloe! I'm so happy you've got a new one coming, before they sell out! Like I said much earlier today, I think Lindsey got some last night!


Thanks sweetie, I'm such a happy camper! Hehe, I think you're right about why she's is so extra nice!!


----------



## chloerlz

I was all excited about getting the replacement and forgot to ask what to do with the original! Thanks guys.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

chloerlz said:


> I was all excited about getting the replacement and forgot to ask what to do with the original! Thanks guys.


Anything for a fellow Pooh AND Boney lover!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin when we get our replacement buses lets get a sharpie and add to the old ones.


----------



## Auntmeanne

just think we can rename the bus add other passengers


----------



## weenbaby

Im gluing the hand back on. Depending on how noticeable it is, I'm either giving it away or keeping it. My aunt loves boney stuff but she can't afford to buy it so my mom will give her pieces. I will probably give her my nice boney then keep the broken one. 
Oh yea! I don't think I posted this last night... My mom said that Frank's bride's hand looked like it was glued back on once before.


----------



## chloerlz

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin when we get our replacement buses lets get a sharpie and add to the old ones.


Haha, those would make very funny pics with all the creativity that can go into that lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin when we get our replacement buses lets get a sharpie and add to the old ones.


Well, you know what I'm changing the sign to, right?


----------



## grandma lise

Auntmeanne said:


> lisa im sorry i was wrong about the collar.


Auntmeanne, your husband was right. There is no collar. Not sure why the artist left out that detail out of the original design. I'm just grumpy right now. 

Seeing and reading about all the production problems this week has been distressing. When I unboxed my pieces this morning, I felt so, so relieved. 

Thursday was supposed to be my last day working for a non-profit that I've been with for 20 years. It's been an emotional, intensely demanding week. And I'm not done yet... Going to work as many hours as I can this weekend when no one's there to interrupt me. 

Reading everyone's posts this week, an hour before bed and an hour when I wake up between 3 and 4 a.m. - (not intentionally) - has been great. You all have been a much needed distraction. 

Looking forward to moving on to decorating!

Lisa


----------



## Auntmeanne

Yes pumpkin I do. I would so love to see ur creativity in other areas of the bus also.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Im gluing the hand back on. Depending on how noticeable it is, I'm either giving it away or keeping it. My aunt loves boney stuff but she can't afford to buy it so my mom will give her pieces. I will probably give her my nice boney then keep the broken one.
> Oh yea! I don't think I posted this last night... My mom said that Frank's bride's hand looked like it was glued back on once before.


It wouldn't surprise me WB! I ordered a 2013 Bride and Groom from eBay, because I loved the extra red hair on the bride. This item was NIB when I took it out, and when I got to looking at her, her bouquet had broken off at the wrist, AFTER the piece was glazed at the factory. The worker then glued it back on, added ceramic around the glue line, and painted over it. Ugh!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Lisa don"t be destressed. We will get our problems fixed on here. Trust me it just takes and instant chat with Lindsey and bam new product on the way keep the old. I hope things get better. If you need to talk we are here for you.


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Auntmeanne, your husband was right. There is no collar. Not sure why the artist left out that detail out of the original design. I'm just grumpy right now.
> 
> Seeing and reading about all the production problems this week has been distressing. When I unboxed my pieces this morning, I felt so, so relieved.
> 
> Thursday was supposed to be my last day working for a non-profit that I've been with for 20 years. It's been an emotional, intensely demanding week. And I'm not done yet... Going to work as many hours as I can this weekend when no one's there to interrupt me.
> 
> Reading everyone's posts this week, an hour before bed and an hour when I wake up between 3 and 4 a.m. - (not intentionally) - has been great. You all have been a much needed distraction.
> 
> Looking forward to moving on to decorating!
> 
> Lisa


You are going into decorating as your profession? If so, that is awesome, we all know you do that very well !!


----------



## Lucy08

Here is my taxi! There is some lettering issues on the side, but it's not the side that faces out. So, I'm ok with it!


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It wouldn't surprise me WB! I ordered a 2013 Bride and Groom from eBay, because I loved the extra red hair on the bride. This item was NIB when I took it out, and when I got to looking at her, her bouquet had broken off at the wrist, AFTER the piece was glazed at the factory. The worker then glued it back on, added ceramic around the glue line, and painted over it. Ugh!


My moms sub had the same problem too. She thought her boyfriend did it (lol) but then I told her about all the problems within the past few years. 
On a side note, I scored a pair of checkerboard red and black slip on vans. They'll match my Freddie Kruger shirt I wear every Halloween day!
$5 brand new!


----------



## chloerlz

Lucy, your taxi looks amazing!! I wasn't going to get that one since I got BNC, now I may change my mind!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Here is my taxi! There is some lettering issues on the side, but it's not the side that faces out. So, I'm ok with it!


Lucy, I ENVY you! First the owl. Now the taxi. When will the besting every end!


----------



## Auntmeanne

lucy i think if you were really careful with an extra fine sharpie you could fix that.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Also, the eyes on your taxi are wayyy better than mine.


----------



## Lucy08

chloerlz said:


> Lucy, your taxi looks amazing!! I wasn't going to get that one since I got BNC, now I may change my mind!


I love it! My favorite piece this year!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, I ENVY you! First the owl. Now the taxi. When will the besting every end!



Sorry friend!  Your owl is coming soon isn't it???


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> lucy i think if you were really careful with an extra fine sharpie you could fix that.[/QUOTE
> 
> I had the exact same thought! I have a good friend who is a teacher and has the best handwriting ever. I think I'll have her fix it.


----------



## SkippyBones95

I made it home from YC....torrential rain storms here today 

Look what I found...the witches hat! They had four of them. No boots. Of course you may notice the spider is sitting on the hat. I pulled him off pulling the price tag . I am ok with it. Will either glue him where he is or lose him altogether. I used my store credit for buy 1 get 1. Autumn Woods and Silver Birch (giving the Silver Birch to my sister....I owe her a large jar). Not many Boney's left in my store. They did get in 3 Snow Whites. I found that odd. I may replace the returned B&C if the next batch they receive looks decent. Here's hoping


----------



## Auntmeanne

Now lucy you know if its perfect its not gonna look like it came from the same place as ours. lol Give her a couple drinks first. lol


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> Now lucy you know if its perfect its not gonna look like it came from the same place as ours. lol Give her a couple drinks first. lol


LMAO!!!!! She doesn't drink, I'll have her do it left handed.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Auntmeanne. I'm okay, just grumpy.  

Problems related to my leaving, that have been weighing heavily on my heart for weeks, serendipitously resolved Thursday, the morning of my "last day". 

My replacement, who I've been training for the last three weeks, is unfortunately unable to meet all of our needs. We thought we could shift those responsibilities to my other co-worker, but on the morning of my last day, she gave notice due to unexpected circumstances in her personal life. Our hearts just sank. 

But then, coincidentally, that very same morning, a resume from someone known to us, who is perfectly matched for taking on those responsibilites and the hours we can offer, appeared.

As a result, I'll now need to stay a few days longer to orientate her, but I'm leaving the non-profit I care so passionately about stronger, not weaker. 

Transitions are hard for me, but at least now I know everything's going to be okay. Just need to push through one more week...and then move on to getting another job...which, in the meantime, will leave lots of time to come up with my display for this year...so it's all good, right?  

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> When a Boney arrives unbroken the rest is just added character , right? LOL.
> 
> I love the Boney someone posted with a spotted hand-- lol!


Happy, you are so right. Having rcv'd a broken pet cemetery, I can only hope to get a replacement sent to me before they're gone again and I miss out entirely. I'll be good with it as long as it's in one piece. Crossing fingers!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Hmm...I don't see a collar in the online pictures, buy you're right. Maybe I'll improvise and add a collar.
> 
> But honestly, and this comment isn't directed at anyone specifically...
> 
> When the pieces are displayed well, people don't pay attention to details like you or I do. They're more interested in the overall look of our themed displays. I'm VERY disappointed this year by the production quality, but in comparison to other pieces I've seen posted here, I'm happy. Not going to make myself upset about this. I'm okay with what I got, and I'm going to let the rest go...
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, I LOVE the idea of adding a collar to Bonesy on the PC! Talk about personalizing your piece. You can choose pink or blue depending on if you want a girl or boy Bonesy...or what about a leopard print collar to walk on the wild side! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry friend!  Your owl is coming soon isn't it???


It hasn't shipped yet!  Probably Monday. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Auntmeanne

Everything happens for a reason. It sounds very fortunate you found a perfect match on such short notice. I just left a job I was at for a long time also, i just couldn't take it there anymore. I have been on a 3 year vacation and I start my new job around Sept. 1. I'm soo nervous. Make sure you post lots of pics after you get your display done.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

*My second Boney Splurge!*

So I couldn't let my $20 off $45 go to waste this month, so I went to Yankee today only planning on buying $25 worth after the coupon. I picked up a Bone White.





























This store still had four to choose from! I was sad after looking though, the dwarves were a horrid sloppy mess with no clear outline of their figures defined. Basically they were all white between them with sloppy black brush strokes for their clothing that didn't even cover their sides or shoulders. I had overlooked this one immediately because Bone White's face had a dark spot ( she's named after her white skin for Boney's sake) but once I noticed the perfect dwarves I grabbed it up yo. 

I also got this awesome Witches' Brew in the decorative jar for $10 at Homegoods!!! They had the orange Candy Corn one as well! 

But the icing on the cake was my hubby and his reaction to the Boney Bird. This was the least impressive to me when the photos leaked online. However, when I saw it in person I fell in love. First of all, it is huge! Also the lights add a lot, and my hubby who doesn't even 'do' Boney Bunch practically asked me to spend more money and get that one too! ( this never happens ya'll) there were three I believe and I picked the best one. I think this one looks better than the stock photo Yankee uses on their site. If you notice that one doesn't really have much of a mask. 
















I went today wanting to get DDG and Boney and Clyde but this store was sold out. However they had a witch hand still, and 2-3 witch hat jar toppers. Lots of Graves Dug, Dying to See You, Wedding Couple, and the no evil no fun taper set. They had two Eye Phone. Sorry one pic is blurry, but one of these is not like the other. I was appalled. Check it out. 
Number one








Number two








Are you serious?


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow, an Eye Phone w/o a mouth? Kinda hard to talk on the phone that way!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Oops somebody forgot the eyes and mouth. I can't believe no one at the store noticed. You shoulda asked them to mark it down cheap go home get a sharpie drink a little then just draw it on.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Wow, an Eye Phone w/o a mouth? Kinda hard to talk on the phone that way!


Lol and they didn't finish his eyes either!


----------



## myerman82

That eye phone still looks better than anything Yankee candle released this year in the Boney Bunch line.  I bet the same person who made the faceless baby made him.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> So I couldn't let my $20 off $45 go to waste this month, so I went to Yankee today only planning on buying $25 worth after the coupon. I picked up a Bone White.
> View attachment 207496
> 
> View attachment 207497
> 
> View attachment 207498
> 
> View attachment 207499
> 
> 
> This store still had four to choose from! I was sad after looking though, the dwarves were a horrid sloppy mess with no clear outline of their figures defined. Basically they were all white between them with sloppy black brush strokes for their clothing that didn't even cover their sides or shoulders. I had overlooked this one immediately because Bone White's face had a dark spot ( she's named after her white skin for Boney's sake) but once I noticed the perfect dwarves I grabbed it up yo.
> 
> I also got this awesome Witches' Brew in the decorative jar for $10 at Homegoods!!! They had the orange Candy Corn one as well!
> 
> But the icing on the cake was my hubby and his reaction to the Boney Bird. This was the least impressive to me when the photos leaked online. However, when I saw it in person I fell in love. First of all, it is huge! Also the lights add a lot, and my hubby who doesn't even 'do' Boney Bunch practically asked me to spend more money and get that one too! ( this never happens ya'll) there were three I believe and I picked the best one. I think this one looks better than the stock photo Yankee uses on their site. If you notice that one doesn't really have much of a mask.
> 
> View attachment 207504
> 
> View attachment 207506
> 
> 
> I went today wanting to get DDG and Boney and Clyde but this store was sold out. However they had a witch hand still, and 2-3 witch hat jar toppers. Lots of Graves Dug, Dying to See You, Wedding Couple, and the no evil no fun taper set. They had two Eye Phone. Sorry one pic is blurry, but one of these is not like the other. I was appalled. Check it out.
> Number one
> View attachment 207512
> 
> 
> Number two
> View attachment 207513
> 
> 
> Are you serious?


EA, great finds today! We know hubby is trained now!  Hurry, go back and get that mute Eye Phone! You can list it on eBay for $1299.00 as a manufacturer's mistake! Don't forget to add Free Shipping, to seal the deal, LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> Oops somebody forgot the eyes and mouth. I can't believe no one at the store noticed. You shoulda asked them to mark it down cheap go home get a sharpie drink a little then just draw it on.


Hahaha!! That would have been a good idea and it would look better than the China crap.


----------



## Auntmeanne

EA that bird is even more awesome with the lights on. I didn't think I would like it I loved it. So glad I bought one and I was shocked its a really big piece.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> EA, great finds at the store today! We know hubby is trained now!  Hurry, go back and get that mute Eye Phone! You can list it on eBay for $1299.00 as a manufacturer's mistake! Don't forget to add Free Shipping, to seal the deal!


Aaaaaw darn I could be RICH!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> EA that bird is even more awesome with the lights on. I didn't think I would like it I loved it. So glad I bought one and I was shocked its a really big piece.


Yes the lights add a lot of wow factor. I want to get the submarine off eBay to display it now together!


----------



## Auntmeanne

The sub is awesome to. You will love it also. I think its all the black on the bird when the lights are on its causes a reflection I just stare at mine.


----------



## grandma lise

Auntmeanne said:


> Everything happens for a reason. It sounds very fortunate you found a perfect match on such short notice. I just left a job I was at for a long time also, i just couldn't take it there anymore. I have been on a 3 year vacation and I start my new job around Sept. 1. I'm soo nervous. Make sure you post lots of pics after you get your display done.


Starting a new job makes me nervous too. Good luck Auntmeanne!

Lisa


----------



## Auntmeanne

ty Lisa. I know things will be great for both of us. Please add me to ur friends list and keep me updated.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Lisa I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Spookywolf

I wasn't going to post this video because it's the first one I've ever made and it turned out kinda crappy, but I thought you guys wouldn't mind and would be more forgiving of the faults. A couple of apologies first...this was made late, late on Tuesday night after I got my first YC shipment in so the content is a bit outdated at this point. Second, I could just never figure out the aspect ratio problem so if you watch be sure to turn it to full screen on Youtube so you can actually see it (Redsea, you could really teach me a few things on video production! ) And lastly, I had worked all day, so by the time I made this my voice was starting to konk out, so I sound a little froggy at times. But here's my review of the very first pieces I got. Please be kind!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, nice video.  

I got the Bird Plane too but forgot to see what the lights did. The way the lights blink on and off in a pattern looks good. Have no idea how I'm going to display it, but once I figure it out, I know I'll grow to love it!

Lisa


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Great review spooky wolf! You have converted me on the fisherman! I want him so cute! So bummed about your online exclusives.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey Lisa I was thinking for my bird I got a fogger really cheap after halloween last year I was gonna make a runway in a cemetery put a little fog around it.


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> I wasn't going to post this video because it's the first one I've ever made and it turned out kinda crappy, but I thought you guys wouldn't mind and would be more forgiving of the faults. A couple of apologies first...this was made late, late on Tuesday night after I got my first YC shipment in so the content is a bit outdated at this point. Second, I could just never figure out the aspect ratio problem so if you watch be sure to turn it to full screen on Youtube so you can actually see it (Redsea, you could really teach me a few things on video production! ) And lastly, I had worked all day, so by the time I made this my voice was starting to konk out, so I sound a little froggy at times. But here's my review of the very first pieces I got. Please be kind!


Great video! Sorry about your broken PC, and shoddy bus paint. Love the bird!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Spooky you did a wonderful job.


----------



## SalemWitch

EA I live in the St. Louis area too. Which homegoods store did you go to?


----------



## grandma lise

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey Lisa I was thinking for my bird I got a fogger really cheap after halloween last year I was gonna make a runway in a cemetery put a little fog around it.


I want a fogger so bad. Maybe this year... 

I like your idea. Thinking with you...an elevated helicopter pad for the plane to sit on might work nicely too - (I think this plane can take off vertically). Might just steal your idea!

Didn't get your friend request, and not sure how to make one. Need to figure that out. Heading to the office now. Will be back late tonight. 

Lisa


----------



## Auntmeanne

good luck. Take my idea you sound like u might make it better. Hope to see you around soon.


----------



## Auntmeanne

lisa i resent the friend request thanks


----------



## weenbaby

Hey boneheads!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

SalemWitch said:


> EA I live in the St. Louis area too. Which homegoods store did you go to?


Oh awesome! We just moved here last April so I still get lost if I leave the city sometimes lol. We went to the Kirkwood location. Are there more Homegoods?


----------



## SalemWitch

There is a Homegoods on Manchester Rd, Ballwin, MO. I haven't been to either, but it's great to know they have witches brew candles for so cheap. Thanks.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf, great video! You may have just sold me on the bird plane! 

I'm wondering if I just shouldn't hold my breath for a second bus and go get the bird plane and DDG instead. Although, I still think YC owes me a replacement for that awful bus. I should have talked to Lindsay W too, maybe then I wouldn't be the one stalking the website for the replacement.


----------



## Lucy08

Wow, someone just put this picture up on BBL Facebook. Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> Spookywolf, great video! You may have just sold me on the bird plane!
> 
> I'm wondering if I just shouldn't hold my breath for a second bus and go get the bird plane and DDG instead. Although, I still think YC owes me a replacement for that awful bus. I should have talked to Lindsay W too, maybe then I wouldn't be the one stalking the website for the replacement.


I was on the fence about the bus from the beginning but if it had turned out halfway decent I would have kept it. But the whole bad paint thing with the lights being shorted and sticking out just killed the deal for me. If you're really fond of it, you can always try a replacement and see what they send you, then go from there. Hope you get a good one!  I'll be stalking the website myself waiting for a new PC. I'm so scared I'll get another broken one. Just wish I could go get one from a store instead!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Wow, someone just put this picture up on BBL Facebook. Yikes!!!!!


Um wow, that's just awful. Makes you wonder if YC knew these pieces were this bad and that's why they didn't display them in the store.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

SalemWitch said:


> There is a Homegoods on Manchester Rd, Ballwin, MO. I haven't been to either, but it's great to know they have witches brew candles for so cheap. Thanks.


Thanks for the info! If this one doesn't have the candles I want when I go back in a few weeks I will try the other!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I wasn't going to post this video because it's the first one I've ever made and it turned out kinda crappy, but I thought you guys wouldn't mind and would be more forgiving of the faults. A couple of apologies first...this was made late, late on Tuesday night after I got my first YC shipment in so the content is a bit outdated at this point. Second, I could just never figure out the aspect ratio problem so if you watch be sure to turn it to full screen on Youtube so you can actually see it (Redsea, you could really teach me a few things on video production! ) And lastly, I had worked all day, so by the time I made this my voice was starting to konk out, so I sound a little froggy at times. But here's my review of the very first pieces I got. Please be kind!


You say in the video you are not trying to sell anyone on the Boney Bird..... But thats exactly what you did Spooky! Ahh! Love it! 

Btw- you have an excellent speaking voice! You should do more videos! 

Sorry about your PC ....


----------



## happythenjaded

So I figured since I am running out of Boney display room I needed to find a multi purpose use for some pieces... Turns out that the 2008 Mr. Bones candy bowl makes a nice candle holder, LOL. It wouldnt fit the 3 Wick B&BW candle because of the arms inside, but it did fit the 4 oz B&BW candles nicely as well as the 2 OZ Voluspa cosmetic jar candle. 

Also, if you look in the back I used last years jar topper top hat on a Lisa Carrier Designs cameo candle. For those of who you dont know, the candles have a glass candle holder inside so that you dont have to burn the candles since they are expensive ($100+ for these, and I have three...yikes lol). But, I love them and they go well with Halloween decor. So, the YC jar toppers fit them perfectly ! Anyway, enough boring talk from me LOL. 

View attachment 207559


View attachment 207561


----------



## kittyvibe

called up the YC CS and the girl was very nice, she helped me with my birdplane, so hopefully the one shes sending will look alright and not like my plane croaked.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> You say in the video you are not trying to sell anyone on the Boney Bird..... But thats exactly what you did Spooky! Ahh! Love it!
> 
> Btw- you have an excellent speaking voice! You should do more videos!
> 
> Sorry about your PC ....


Awh, Happy, thanks so much...you just made my day! You're such a sweetheart. I'd love to hear what you sound like too! And yeah, I'm going to be sacrificing all kinds of coupons in the flames of many, many candles to pray that I get a replacement PC in one piece this time.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Awh, Happy, thanks so much...you just made my day! You're such a sweetheart. I'd love to hear what you sound like too! And yeah, I'm going to be sacrificing all kinds of coupons in the flames of many, many candles to pray that I get a replacement PC in one piece this time.


Anytime!  

I think this years Sept. release is going to be very, very, very busy for YC since there seems to have been so many unhappy people with the Boney's quality. I just need to get the Fisherman and Witches hand before they sell out again the next round LOL. 

I had a question, because I cannot tell in the video.... Does your Dawn have glue on her hand also? Mine had an excessive amount of glue on her hand so YC replaced it. I was just curious if yours did too.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I wasn't going to post this video because it's the first one I've ever made and it turned out kinda crappy, but I thought you guys wouldn't mind and would be more forgiving of the faults. A couple of apologies first...this was made late, late on Tuesday night after I got my first YC shipment in so the content is a bit outdated at this point. Second, I could just never figure out the aspect ratio problem so if you watch be sure to turn it to full screen on Youtube so you can actually see it (Redsea, you could really teach me a few things on video production! ) And lastly, I had worked all day, so by the time I made this my voice was starting to konk out, so I sound a little froggy at times. But here's my review of the very first pieces I got. Please be kind!


I loved the video! I was searching YouTube for haul videos a little while back and there weren't very many. This is so awesome! I am with Happy, I would enjoy seeing more!


----------



## redsea

My Bus came today! I am about to open it. ahhhhh! I am so scared, LOL.


----------



## Madjoodie

SkippyBones95 said:


> Look what I found...the witches hat! They had four of them. No boots. Of course you may notice the spider is sitting on the hat. I pulled him off pulling the price tag . I am ok with it. Will either glue him where he is or lose him altogether. ]


Congrats on your score, SB! I think the witches hats are starting to show up in more stores. I got one at my usual store a few days ago, and saw one when I was stalking other stores for replacement B&C pieces. 

That string for the spider sure is fragile. I almost pulled my spider right off when I was checking out what was holding it. Just a little extra dangly now, but wanted to add my word of warning to others to be careful with this piece!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Anytime!
> 
> I think this years Sept. release is going to be very, very, very busy for YC since there seems to have been so many unhappy people with the Boney's quality. I just need to get the Fisherman and Witches hand before they sell out again the next round LOL.
> 
> I had a question, because I cannot tell in the video.... Does your Dawn have glue on her hand also? Mine had an excessive amount of glue on her hand so YC replaced it. I was just curious if yours did too.


I had to go get her and check it out. She does have a small amount of glue that got on her shirt but it dried clear against the black, so it's not too noticeable from a distance. On closer inspection she also has some missing paint on her hair nearest her face, so she has a bit of a white highlight job going on, but I think that makes her look more "punky" so I'm keeping her. Hopefully you'll get a better one on the 2nd round. If YC lets you keep the first one, then they can be twins in your display!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> My Bus came today! I am about to open it. ahhhhh! I am so scared, LOL.


pictures, pictures, picturessss!! eeee!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I had to go get her and check it out. She does have a small amount of glue that got on her shirt but it dried clear against the black, so it's not too noticeable from a distance. On closer inspection she also has some missing paint on her hair nearest her face, so she has a bit of a white highlight job going on, but I think that makes her look more "punky" so I'm keeping her. Hopefully you'll get a better one on the 2nd round. If YC lets you keep the first one, then they can be twins in your display!


Yes, I offered to ship her back and they insisted I keep her, so I suppose I will have Dawn twins, lol! I like Dawn, I hope they bring her back in the future ! Your Bird Plane looks so awesome! I am sold on it ! I love the purple lights against the black bird, looks very nice!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> My Bus came today! I am about to open it. ahhhhh! I am so scared, LOL.


Open it, open it! We're... dying here.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Open it, open it! We're... dying here.


Hopefully it has faces.... eeeek! LOL.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Congrats on your score, SB! I think the witches hats are starting to show up in more stores. I got one at my usual store a few days ago, and saw one when I was stalking other stores for replacement B&C pieces.
> 
> That string for the spider sure is fragile. I almost pulled my spider right off when I was checking out what was holding it. Just a little extra dangly now, but wanted to add my word of warning to others to be careful with this piece!


Madjoodie, I almost pulled off my spider with the tag that was around it. It got caught in his legs and I really had to be careful getting that loose. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## redsea

Sigh.  I am so pleased with the paint all things considered. However, the back light is a bit messed up, oh well, it still worked. The front light doesn't even work. Oh no!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, I offered to ship her back and they insisted I keep her, so I suppose I will have Dawn twins, lol! I like Dawn, I hope they bring her back in the future ! Your Bird Plane looks so awesome! I am sold on it ! I love the purple lights against the black bird, looks very nice!


I like Dawn too. She'd be fun to see again in future pieces. It will be interesting to see everyone's displays and how they work in the unusual pieces. We really do have a whole Boney planes, trains and automobiles thing going on now!


----------



## boneybabe13

I hit up my closest outlet today and no good finds but at Home Goods tonight I found these hiding amongst the Cider Webs and Pumpkin Patches.... Cool designs, they smell great and bonus.... Fits perfectly in my purple "jar" holder! I'm a happy girl. Think I'm gonna hit my local Yankees tomorrow to see anoint exchanging my taxi and seeing what is still in stock. Really want that witch hat topper!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Um wow, that's just awful. Makes you wonder if YC knew these pieces were this bad and that's why they didn't display them in the store.


I had wondered the same thing, SW! 

Thanks from me too for that great video review. I've seen these done for Spookytown pieces, and is nice to see our beloved Boneys getting some equal time. You were so informative and pleasant to listen to! Hated seeing the broken PC though - so bummed for you.  Sending lots of good thoughts your way for a killer replacement.

And if I end up buying that bird plane after all, I'll be blaming/thanking you.


----------



## sanura03

So I was thinking about this bus debacle. We're definitely a biased group, we all love our Boneys. But just imagine we'd never seen the Boneys before, didn't know them when they were great quality. And then you just randomly walk into a YC and pick up that bus. What would go through your mind? Honestly I would probably think it was the ugliest hunk of ceramic I'd ever seen outside of a thrift store and wonder who in their right mind would pay $40 for it.
They need to get their act together next year for sure!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Sigh.  I am so pleased with the paint all things considered. However, the back light is a bit messed up, oh well, it still worked. The front light doesn't even work. Oh no!
> View attachment 207569
> View attachment 207570
> View attachment 207571
> View attachment 207572


Why are so many of these Boney kids on all these buses licking the glass? They look like Boney puppies!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Why are so many of these Boney kids on all these buses licking the glass? They look like Boney puppies!


Cause the leaded toys from china went to their brainz


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I had wondered the same thing, SW!
> 
> Thanks from me too for that great video review. I've seen these done for Spookytown pieces, and is nice to see our beloved Boneys getting some equal time. You were so informative and pleasant to listen to! Hated seeing the broken PC though - so bummed for you.  Sending lots of good thoughts your way for a killer replacement.
> 
> And if I end up buying that bird plane after all, I'll be blaming/thanking you.


LOL! Thanks so much, Madjoodie.  I hope everyone can get good replacements for everything this year. With all the bad items being exchanged out, I wonder if YC is going to try to change their return policy next year to make it more strict?


----------



## Spookywolf

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Cause the leaded toys from china went to their brainz


EA, that cracked me up!!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I loved the video! I was searching YouTube for haul videos a little while back and there weren't very many. This is so awesome! I am with Happy, I would enjoy seeing more!


Thanks so much, Redsea! That's high praise coming from someone that makes the kind of videos you do. If you lived closer to me, I would definitely be pestering you to teach me some stuff! 

So what are you going to do with your bus? Is it a keeper or is that getting added to our growing Boney bone yard?


----------



## myerman82

I just love when some people say "no way, I will never get this piece" or "your getting that piece? haha" Then they see a review on it and they love it. LOL


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks so much, Redsea! That's high praise coming from someone that makes the kind of videos you do. If you lived closer to me, I would definitely be pestering you to teach me some stuff!
> 
> So what are you going to do with your bus? Is it a keeper or is that getting added to our growing Boney bone yard?


Oh, thanks! I just use my iPhone and iMovie on the computer! If you ever have a question I could try to help!  Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## redsea

Oh, since the light doesn't work the bus has to go to the boneyard, Spookywolf.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Oh, since the light doesn't work the bus has to go to the boneyard, Spookywolf.


"Ten thousand feet up, up the side of Bone Junkit, he rode with his load to the tip-top to dump it."


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I like Dawn too. She'd be fun to see again in future pieces. It will be interesting to see everyone's displays and how they work in the unusual pieces. We really do have a whole Boney planes, trains and automobiles thing going on now!


Yes! I agree !  I am so glad I got the train last year, I almost didnt but I remember when it came in and I saw it in person I was sooooo happy I got it!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm trying to make friends with my train...it's just so...so... massive, LOL! HEY! That's what I can display that dang big baby with!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Oh, since the light doesn't work the bus has to go to the boneyard, Spookywolf.


Yeah if the light doesnt work there's no way it can stay, must go! sigh


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I'm trying to make friends with my train...it's just so...so... massive, LOL! HEY! That's what I can display that dang big baby with!


LOL !! The baby is the only thing that can stop the train!! *dies*


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Oh, thanks! I just use my iPhone and iMovie on the computer! If you ever have a question I could try to help!  Thank you so much for the compliment!


Yes, your video was great ! Thank you and Spooky for posting videos! So kind !


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> "Ten thousand feet up, up the side of Bone Junkit, he rode with his load to the tip-top to dump it."


Oh my! Lol


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, your video was great ! Thank you and Spooky for posting videos! So kind !


Thank you so much Happy!


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Oh my! Lol


I loves me some Dr. Seuss! And I guess we all know the Boney Grinch that stole our Halloween this year...I think we can call it the Ghoul Bus!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I loves me some Dr. Seuss! And I guess we all know the Boney Grinch that stole our Halloween this year...I think he rode in on the Ghoul Bus!


I thought that sounded like the Grinch! I love the Grinch.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I thought that sounded like the Grinch! I love the Grinch.


Me too! I remember the first year that the Grinch ornament came out at Hallmark and I had to go to like four different stores on a quest to find him. I was hoping to see a comeback on the Boney ornaments at some point since they only had them the one year and they got snapped up so fast. Don't even try to price those things on Ebay...you'll get a nosebleed!


----------



## weenbaby

I would love more Christmas boneys. Soo glad I found mine.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Me too! I remember the first year that the Grinch ornament came out at Hallmark and I had to go to like four different stores on a quest to find him. I was hoping to see a comeback on the Boney ornaments at some point since they only had them the one year and they got snapped up so fast. Don't even try to price those things on Ebay...you'll get a nosebleed!


Oh, I just love those Boney ornaments...the prices, NO! LOL I have a Grinch Keepsake too! and a stuffed Grinch, where I put a santa hat on him!


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I would love more Christmas boneys. Soo glad I found mine.


Yes, yes, yes! I really want more Christmas ones! What about a dead tree that lights up? A black wreath? Ornaments with little Boney sayings on them?


----------



## redsea

Here is the stuffed Grinch I was talking about Spooky!


----------



## weenbaby

I would love more "decorations" like I said before. Benches, trees, fence posts, mosaleums (sp? Know I butchered that, too lazy to Google)


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> I would love more "decorations" like I said before. Benches, trees, fence posts, mosaleums (sp? Know I butchered that, too lazy to Google)


Definitely! I can imagine a Boney tree with little Boneys peeking their faces out from behind, like hide and seek.


----------



## weenbaby

Lets go apply to Yankee!


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> I would love more "decorations" like I said before. Benches, trees, fence posts, mosaleums (sp? Know I butchered that, too lazy to Google)


I'm soooo on board with that, Weenbaby! YC is missing out on a whole other branch of sales here. I'd love some accessory pieces to go with my BB displays!


----------



## myerman82

I'm decorating my house for Halloween tonight. Has anyone else started yet?


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I'm decorating my house for Halloween tonight. Has anyone else started yet?


I have most of my YC Halloween out! Woohoo!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I have most of my YC Halloween out! Woohoo!


Awesome. I'm focusing on my living room and then I will get to my Boney Bunches which is a mess right now. I have them all cluttered on a shelf in my office. Living room and kitchen tonight, Boney Bunches tomorrow.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I'm decorating my house for Halloween tonight. Has anyone else started yet?


Your collection is bigger than mine, so that's a whole lotta rubbermaids to lug.  Yeah, I've got to get cracking on that too. I need some boxes to pack up my dishes. I can't believe I'm chucking the eating utensils and plates in favor of Boneys...my addiction knows no bounds, LOL!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Awesome. I'm focusing on my living room and then I will get to my Boney Bunches which is a mess right now. I have them all cluttered on a shelf in my office. Living room and kitchen tonight, Boney Bunches tomorrow.


Fantastic! Will you take pictures for us all?  I bet it will look great!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Your collection is bigger than mine, so that's a whole lotta rubbermaids to lug.  Yeah, I've got to get cracking on that too. I need some boxes to pack up my dishes. I can't believe I'm chucking the eating utensils and plates in favor of Boneys...my addiction knows no bounds, LOL!


That's okay! You can stack plates etc., but not Boneys!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Fantastic! Will you take pictures for us all?  I bet it will look great!


Of course pictures will be posted as soon as I get it done. I found a little trick with last years Yankee Candle spider jar holder. It fits B&BW candles perfectly.  Love it since I pretty much switched to B&BW candles for my bigger rooms.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> That's okay! You can stack plates etc., but not Boneys!


LOL! True dat, redsea!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Your collection is bigger than mine, so that's a whole lotta rubbermaids to lug.  Yeah, I've got to get cracking on that too. I need some boxes to pack up my dishes. I can't believe I'm chucking the eating utensils and plates in favor of Boneys...my addiction knows no bounds, LOL!


Thank you but I know someone else here who has a bigger collection. (gives side eye) LOL


----------



## myerman82

Here's a little teaser of things to come. 
Sorry, I don't do sideways pictures (yes that was shade from the shady tree) LOL


----------



## weenbaby

Ohhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I'm decorating my house for Halloween tonight. Has anyone else started yet?


I'm starting this week. All I have out now are my 13 new Boneys, Ghost Rider, and the two Santa Boneys (just bought them). I can't wait to dig into those totes and neither can my 4-year-old. He's been begging me for 2 weeks to "get out the Boneys". Lol.


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> So I figured since I am running out of Boney display room I needed to find a multi purpose use for some pieces... Turns out that the 2008 Mr. Bones candy bowl makes a nice candle holder, LOL. It wouldnt fit the 3 Wick B&BW candle because of the arms inside, but it did fit the 4 oz B&BW candles nicely as well as the 2 OZ Voluspa cosmetic jar candle.
> 
> Also, if you look in the back I used last years jar topper top hat on a Lisa Carrier Designs cameo candle. For those of who you dont know, the candles have a glass candle holder inside so that you dont have to burn the candles since they are expensive ($100+ for these, and I have three...yikes lol). But, I love them and they go well with Halloween decor. So, the YC jar toppers fit them perfectly ! Anyway, enough boring talk from me LOL.
> 
> View attachment 207559
> 
> 
> View attachment 207561


Happy I couldn't see the attachments-got an error message. Can you re-post?


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Here's a little teaser of things to come.
> Sorry, I don't do sideways pictures (yes that was shade from the shady tree) LOL


Oh, I got all tingly seeing some life-sized skellies out on display! Our time is coming, our time is coming!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> Happy I couldn't see the attachments-got an error message. Can you re-post?


Thanks gloomycatt. I had the same problem but then got sidetracked and forgot to post a reponse. Yes, please repost, Happy. I want to see these candles!


----------



## gloomycatt

Thanks so much to everyone who is posting pictures of their displays and boney pieces. I can't display this year due to my living situation, so I'm living vicariously through all of your displays


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Happy I couldn't see the attachments-got an error message. Can you re-post?


Sorry, I seem to be having issues with my pictures lately.... error messages and sideways pictures. Let me try again gloomy!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Thank you but I know someone else here who has a bigger collection. (gives side eye) LOL


I'm jelly of anyone that has a bigger BB display than me (in a good way! ) You guys are going to have to give me pointers on how to get the best deals. I'm getting to the really expensive part of back-collecting and it's Painful!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Oh, I got all tingly seeing some life-sized skellies out on display! Our time is coming, our time is coming!!!!


Thank you, I had to post a little something. Since I got new furniture this year my space is a little limited on what I can put out in the living room. I'm picking and choosing the best stuff that does not make the room look cluttered in Halloween. You know that's easy to do. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, I've only been gone a few hours, and it is so nice to see such a big Boney buzz afoot tonight!  I'm sorry I can't respond to everyone's posts, but I am so excited to see what ideas everyone has for decorating, and to see all of the fabulous displays. 

Happy, you wouldn't mind loaning me one of your $100 candles, would you?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I've only been gone a few hours, and it is so nice to see such a big Boney buzz afoot tonight!  I'm sorry I can't respond to everyone's posts, but I am so excited to see what ideas everyone has for decorating, and to see all of the fabulous displays.
> 
> Happy, you wouldn't mind loaning me one of your $100 candles, would you?


**cough cough*** Hobby Lobby ***cough cough***


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Sorry, I seem to be having issues with my pictures lately.... error messages and sideways pictures. Let me try again gloomy!
> 
> View attachment 207619
> 
> 
> View attachment 207620


Happy, that display is AWESOME! I want that 08 tart warmer so bad I could just spit! (Well, no, not really....I hate spitters! LOL!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> **cough cough*** Hobby Lobby ***cough cough***


Myerman, I haven't seen any pictures of that shady tree you keep talking about?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, that display is AWESOME! I want that 08 tart warmer so bad I could just spit! (Well, no, not really....I hate spitters! LOL!)


SP, move on over. If anyone is getting that tart butner, it's gonna be me.  One of my ABSOLUTE faves.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, that display is AWESOME! I want that 08 tart warmer so bad I could just spit! (Well, no, not really....I hate spitters! LOL!)


Thanks Spooky! I keep messing around with ideas. I am waiting to see Grandma Lise's display so I can steal ideas, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SP, move on over. If anyone is getting that tart butner, it's gonna be me.  One of my ABSOLUTE faves.


eBay..... $60.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Myerman, I haven't seen any pictures of that shady tree you keep talking about?


I'm not losing another one to the other side, am I? LOL
Seriously though, I'm not putting down $100 candles as I would love to own a few but I can create something that looks almost as nice for a fraction of that amount. The $100 candles will always look much better though.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> eBay..... $60.


Shut the front door! Between you and Lucy, I don't know who to envy more!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I've only been gone a few hours, and it is so nice to see such a big Boney buzz afoot tonight!  I'm sorry I can't respond to everyone's posts, but I am so excited to see what ideas everyone has for decorating, and to see all of the fabulous displays.
> 
> Happy, you wouldn't mind loaning me one of your $100 candles, would you?


http://www.lisacarrier.com/oldworld.html 


the Old World collection is really nice, some skulls in there too that would go well with the Boneys!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Shut the front door! Between you and Lucy, I don't know who to envy more!


I have two of those 2008 tart butners. Sorry ain't selling though.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Shut the front door! Between you and Lucy, I don't know who to envy more!


Lucy! Lucy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm not losing another one to the other side, am I? LOL
> Seriously though, I'm not putting down $100 candles as I would love to own a few but I can create something that looks almost as nice for a fraction of that amount. The $100 candles will always look much better though.


What is the problem? With our little "operation" that we currently have underway, I think we can amass quite a few of those for little to nothing at all!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm not losing another one to the other side, am I? LOL
> Seriously though, I'm not putting down $100 candles as I would love to own a few but I can create something that looks almost as nice for a fraction of that amount. The $100 candles will always look much better though.


Well, I figure since I display the candles year round they were a great investment


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> http://www.lisacarrier.com/oldworld.html
> 
> 
> the Old World collection is really nice, some skulls in there too that would go well with the Boneys!


Expensive, but I like!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm not losing another one to the other side, am I? LOL
> Seriously though, I'm not putting down $100 candles as I would love to own a few but I can create something that looks almost as nice for a fraction of that amount. The $100 candles will always look much better though.


Nope. You're my ultimate partner in crime.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Expensive, but I like!


I know right! Blah. There's one on her site that is over $1,000.00 ...... I'm like "who can afford that??" lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know why things are always so much more appealing when they cost more. You aren't always guaranteed better quality that way. Oh, wait a minute. Could I be talking about YC's latest Boney Bunch release?


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Expensive, but I like!


They are expensive and anyone who buys them has great taste. I'm so getting one if they ever go on sale. I wish I could recreate some of those and start a business selling them. LOL I'd be shut down sooo fast. I do like to create my own candles and try to make them look presentable though. I know one house that would never display my cheap rip off candles. LOL


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> eBay..... $60.


Great buy! I hate you now! Well, not really, just extremely envious.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nope. You're my ultimate partner in crime.


Good cause I didn't want to be solo. This would be like 2012 all over again. (stirring the witches brew)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I have two of those 2008 tart butners. Sorry ain't selling though.


I don't blame you. If I had two, I wouldn't sell one to you either.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> They are expensive and anyone who buys them has great taste. I'm so getting one if they ever go on sale. I wish I could recreate some of those and start a business selling them. LOL I'd be shut down sooo fast. I do like to create my own candles and try to make them look presentable though. I know one house that would never display my cheap rip off candles. LOL


Homemade candles are so much fun! I remember once making some from milk cartons and ice.  And, you can get the throw as strong as you can stand it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't blame you. If I had two, I wouldn't sell one to you either.


Hey every time I show you a picture of something you want want want. (ok that sounds bad LOL)


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Great buy! I hate you now! Well, not really, just extremely envious.


Yeah, sometimes you get lucky and then sometimes you overpay for some, so it balances right? LOL. 

"I hate you now!" lolol, you're not the only one apparently !


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Homemade candles are so much fun! I remember once making some from milk cartons and ice.  And, you can get the throw as strong as you can stand it!


Shhhhhhhhhh Yankee Candle is listening here.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Expensive, but I like!


At least I found one for under $100 that I really like. There is hope for me yet!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh Yankee Candle is listening here.


That's exactly what I'm counting on.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Homemade candles are so much fun! I remember once making some from milk cartons and ice.  And, you can get the throw as strong as you can stand it!


I'll trade you two homemade candle for a awesome candle from that website. Do we have a deal? No, ok.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Happy I appreciate your sharing the link to those candles. They are absolutely, positively, SINFULLY gorgeous. One day, I may treat myself to one, if I'm feeling a little extra naughty.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I know right! Blah. There's one on her site that is over $1,000.00 ...... I'm like "who can afford that??" lol!


Well, I never thought I'd buy a new, $60 Boney so maybe a $1000 candle is in my future. I freakin' love candles!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'll trade you two homemade candle for a awesome candle from that website. Do we have a deal? No, ok.


How big are they? Size does matter.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, I never thought I'd buy a new, $60 Boney so maybe a $1000 candle is in my future. I freakin' love candles!


I completely agree with you HF! I am a self-professed candle junkie. Thankfully, I know I am safe and in good company here.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> How big are they? Size does matter.


As big as you like ROFL


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah, sometimes you get lucky and then sometimes you overpay for some, so it balances right? LOL.
> 
> "I hate you now!" lolol, you're not the only one apparently !


Well, I want to hate you but I just can't, LOL!  I just never seem to have the luck to be in the right place at the right time on Ebay to catch good deals on the old pieces. I'll have to pay out the wazoo to get some. I'm gonna need a tushy cushion when all is said and done, LOL!


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I know right! Blah. There's one on her site that is over $1,000.00 ...... I'm like "who can afford that??" lol!


Those $1000 cathedral candles are really pretty. But what I really want to know is how she feels she can charge $1000 for a candle... but has a website that feels like it was made in 1998 haha.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, I never thought I'd buy a new, $60 Boney so maybe a $1000 candle is in my future. I freakin' love candles!


Baha! Amen to that one Haddonfield!! But the Pet Cemetery is sooooooo worth it, right?! looove it ! 

And there is a Lisa Carrier candle on eBay right now...... and it comes with the box ! It one with a wick though....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> As big as you like ROFL


Yep. You went there.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Those $1000 cathedral candles are really pretty. But what I really want to know is how she feels she can charge $1000 for a candle... but has a website that feels like it was made in 1998 haha.


Don't you know, all profits goes directly back into stock.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Those $1000 cathedral candles are really pretty. But what I really want to know is how she feels she can charge $1000 for a candle... but has a website that feels like it was made in 1998 haha.


LOL !! Sanura!! I always think the same thing..... such a terrible quality website indeed!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah, sometimes you get lucky and then sometimes you overpay for some, so it balances right? LOL.
> 
> "I hate you now!" lolol, you're not the only one apparently !


True. Everytime I get a "deal" I usually go and overpay for something else. I'm wishing I would have taken an empty credit card and become an eBay vulture for a day and bought 15 or 20 pet cemetery pieces. Can you believe what they are selling for on eBay?!? I'm tempted to sell mine and buy another one in September.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yep. You went there.


Yep nothing surprises me anymore. It's like one big free for all.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm just sayin', if I spent $1000 on candle, there needs to be a little extra somethin' somthin' inside. Know what I mean?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I want to hate you but I just can't, LOL!  I just never seem to have the luck to be in the right place at the right time on Ebay to catch good deals on the old pieces. I'll have to pay out the wazoo to get some. I'm gonna need a tushy cushion when all is said and done, LOL!


LOL! Hate is bad for the heart Spooky! You know this! You just need to borrow the throne!! hehe!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yep nothing surprises me anymore. It's like one big free for all.


Are we back to talking about the Boney Bang Bus again? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm just sayin', if I spent $1000 on candle, there needs to be a little extra somethin' somthin' inside. Know what I mean?


What if DDG pops out and says SURPRISE while throwing glitter in your face.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> True. Everytime I get a "deal" I usually go and overpay for something else. I'm wishing I would have taken an empty credit card and become an eBay vulture for a day and bought 15 or 20 pet cemetery pieces. Can you believe what they are selling for on eBay?!? I'm tempted to sell mine and buy another one in September.


Oh, its just sick! All the true Boney lovers who didnt get one and then all the vultures who stocked up and now want to sell for at least double! Its not cool.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> LOL! Hate is bad for the heart Spooky! You know this! You just need to borrow the throne!! hehe!


It sounds like she's gonna need that tushy cushion when she finally sits on it, Happy, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, its just sick! All the true Boney lovers who didnt get one and then all the vultures who stocked up and now want to sell for at least double! Its not cool.


I didn't get one, I settled for a bus.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> What if DDG pops out and says SURPRISE while throwing glitter in your face.


For $1000, I better see something else thown all over my face.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For $1000, I better see something else thown all over my face.


You know what, I just can't go there. I get enough hate mail from the shady tree these days. ROFL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, its just sick! All the true Boney lovers who didnt get one and then all the vultures who stocked up and now want to sell for at least double! Its not cool.


That's exactly my point. People buy into this frenzy, literally. And the irony is, they are the ones who create it. Supply vs. demand. If people would sit back and wait after the first release, and not give in to "the vultures," this would stop happening over and over again. *sigh*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For $1000, I better see something else thown all over my face.


Haddonfield, I like the way you think, naughty man!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For $1000, I better see something else thown all over my face.


You are awfully naughty tonight, PM! Maybe time to buy the $100 candle.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, its just sick! All the true Boney lovers who didnt get one and then all the vultures who stocked up and now want to sell for at least double! Its not cool.


Is it wrong of me to hope that all the vultures got shipped broken pieces so that they'll have to sweat when they're supposed to fulfill the orders for things they sold before they even had them, and be forced to refund the money? It is wrong of me, isn't it? Oh well.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> You are awfully naughty tonight, PM! Maybe time to buy the $100 candle.


At the rate I'm going, I'm going to be near that $1000 candle mark soon, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> At the rate I'm going, I'm going to be near that $1000 candle mark soon, LOL!


That's why your not sleeping tonight. 
My corner is dead tonight.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's exactly my point. People buy into this frenzy, literally. And the irony is, they are the ones who create it. Supply vs. demand. If people would sit back and wait after the first release, and not give in to "the vultures," this would stop happening over and over again. *sigh*


I know, I see people actually bidding crazy on these items ...... they will be back in a month! 

I cant talk, I paid $40 for last years tart head cos I couldnt wait, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Is it wrong of me to hope that all the vultures got shipped broken pieces so that they'll have to sweat when they're supposed to fulfill the orders for things they sold before they even had them, and be forced to refund the money? It is wrong of me, isn't it? Oh well.


LOL! Loooove it !! Suckers!


----------



## myerman82

That candy dish isn't worth paying $40 for this year either.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> You are awfully naughty tonight, PM! Maybe time to buy the $100 candle.


Seriously, it's Saturday night, I can't sleep, and thought I would live vicariously through the forum, with you guys. 

It's The Boner..uh...Boney Bunch Forum....AFTER DARK. LOL!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> At the rate I'm going, I'm going to be near that $1000 candle mark soon, LOL!


Probably so!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Is it wrong of me to hope that all the vultures got shipped broken pieces so that they'll have to sweat when they're supposed to fulfill the orders for things they sold before they even had them, and be forced to refund the money? It is wrong of me, isn't it? Oh well.


No shame in the game, Sanura! I'm with you all the way on this one!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I didn't get one, I settled for a bus.


Aw Myerman, I so just heard Charlie Brown when you said that...."I got a rock."


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I know, I see people actually bidding crazy on these items ...... they will be back in a month!
> 
> I cant talk, I paid $40 for last years tart head cos I couldnt wait, LOL!


And hopefully you learned from that. If so, $40 well spent.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Seriously, it's Saturday night, I can't sleep, and thought I would live vicariously through the forum, with you guys.
> 
> It's The Boner..uh...Boney Bunch Forum....AFTER DARK. LOL!


Where anything goes. I hope the morning bunch isn't drinking coffee while reading the forum.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Aw Myerman, I so just heard Linus from Charlie Brown when you said that...."I got a rock."


Yeah, I'm no longer the popular one. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's exactly my point. People buy into this frenzy, literally. And the irony is, they are the ones who create it. Supply vs. demand. If people would sit back and wait after the first release, and not give in to "the vultures," this would stop happening over and over again. *sigh*


I don't think some poor people even know that these things will be released again later and they bid thinking that's their only chance to get something. It's very sad.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I didn't get one, I settled for a bus.


I thought you didn't want one in the first place? Change your mind after seeing the PC work of art I received?


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> And hopefully you learned from that. If so, $40 well spent.


I sure did! I learned you wait until after Sept. to head to eBay LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Yeah, I'm no longer the popular one. LOL


Popular, schmopular. All Boney peeps are equal under the shadow of Bone Junkit.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I don't think some poor people even know that these things will be released again later and they bid thinking that's their only chance to get something. It's very sad.


You can count on that. I bet right now I could put my substandard PC up on eBay, and double my money. All because there are plenty of people who believe they won't have another chance to own it. I just can't do it, though. Sadly, the quality just isn't there.

And, I have to be able to sleep with myself at night, right Myerman?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Where anything goes. I hope the morning bunch isn't drinking coffee while reading the forum.


If they're reading it, they probably won't be drinking their coffee for very long, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If they're reading it, they probably won't be drinking their coffee for very long, LOL!


We swapped it out for witches brew.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> True. Everytime I get a "deal" I usually go and overpay for something else. I'm wishing I would have taken an empty credit card and become an eBay vulture for a day and bought 15 or 20 pet cemetery pieces. Can you believe what they are selling for on eBay?!? I'm tempted to sell mine and buy another one in September.


Sigh...nobody would want mine. It's broken! Whaaaaa!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You can count on that. I bet right now I could put my substandard PC up on eBay, and double my money. All because there are plenty of people who believe they won't have another chance to own it. I just can't do it, though. Sadly, the quality just isn't there.
> 
> And, I have to be able to sleep with myself at night, right Myerman?


Who me, I just return, refund, replace and repeat. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Sigh...nobody would want mine. It's broken! Whaaaaa!!!!


SP, it's okay. It's better than you not be tempted. You wouldn't want to sell on eBay at vulture prices, and have extra money for more Boney Bunches would you? You want to be able to sleep with yourself at night, right?


----------



## gloomycatt

I think I'm going on a field trip today to see what's left at my nearest YC's. I still want the fish & boat, the ginormous baby, and I'm liking the bird plane a lot. Pumpkin King's pictures were so good!! Can't wait for the restock on the witch's hand and the butt boots. I use a lot of partylite clearly creative pieces, and the hand will look fabulous in my biggest hurricane, especially in my party display


----------



## myerman82

gloomycatt said:


> I think I'm going on a field trip today to see what's left at my nearest YC's. I still want the fish & boat, the ginormous baby, and I'm liking the bird plane a lot. Pumpkin King's pictures were so good!! Can't wait for the restock on the witch's hand and the butt boots. I use a lot of partylite clearly creative pieces, and the hand will look fabulous in my biggest hurricane, especially in my party display


That bird plane is my favorite this year. I'm thinking about getting a second one just in case. 

PM, give me 15 votives.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> I think I'm going on a field trip today to see what's left at my nearest YC's. I still want the fish & boat, the ginormous baby, and I'm liking the bird plane a lot. Pumpkin King's pictures were so good!! Can't wait for the restock on the witch's hand and the butt boots. I use a lot of partylite clearly creative pieces, and the hand will look fabulous in my biggest hurricane, especially in my party display


GC I hope your trip goes well, and that you find all of the Boney goodness your heart desires.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SP, it's okay. It's better than you not be tempted. You wouldn't want to sell on eBay at vulture prices, and have extra money for more Boney Bunches would you? You want to be able to sleep with yourself at night, right?


Well I apparently stink at Ebay, so Donald Trump has no worries from me! I'll die poor and happy and surrounded by all my ancient ceramic Boneys!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I love the fish and boat and, while the baby is big, you gotta have it! They'll be back in stock soon.


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> I think I'm going on a field trip today to see what's left at my nearest YC's. I still want the fish & boat, the ginormous baby, and I'm liking the bird plane a lot. Pumpkin King's pictures were so good!! Can't wait for the restock on the witch's hand and the butt boots. I use a lot of partylite clearly creative pieces, and the hand will look fabulous in my biggest hurricane, especially in my party display


Partylite is awesome  

I want the witches hand too ..... we can get one for approx $68 on eBay! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I love the fish and boat and, while the baby is big, you gotta have it! They'll be back in stock soon.


My baby is coming Wednesday! I can't wait! He's just...so...BIG!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> GC I hope your trip goes well, and that you find all of the Boney goodness your heart desires.


Yeah if you find a DDG you hit the jackpot. I heard she is HOT STUFF right now. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I love the fish and boat and, while the baby is big, you gotta have it! They'll be back in stock soon.


Its like the baby is King Kong and the H/C is the Empisre State building, lol! Oh, that big baby!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Partylite is awesome
> 
> I want the witches hand too ..... we can get one for approx $68 on eBay! LOL!


That much? My store still has that hand in stock.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Well I apparently stink at Ebay, so Donald Trump has no worries from me! I'll die poor and happy and surrounded by all my ancient ceramic Boneys!


It's okay, SP. It's just an inside joke, since it appears to some here that my morals are lacking. I don't know how anybody could think that after tonight, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> My baby is coming Wednesday! I can't wait! He's just...so...BIG!


I said Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> My baby is coming Wednesday! I can't wait! He's just...so...BIG!


It's been such a strange Boney year....ghastly Ghoul buses and great big babies!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's okay, SP. It's just an inside joke, since it appears to some here that my morals are lacking. I dont' know how anybody could think that after tonight, LOL!


Yeah after morals have been questioned it's been the inside joke ever since...or has it.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's okay, SP. It's just an inside joke, since it appears to some here that my morals are lacking. I don't know how anybody could think that after tonight, LOL!


Don't worry, apparently I recently learned that I have no morals. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> It's been such a strange Boney year....ghastly Ghoul buses and great big babies!!


And ghostly white Boneys for all !! LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yeah after morals have been questioned it's been the inside joke ever since...or has it.


There is going to be some morning coffee-spitting for sure now, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Don't worry, apparently I recently learned that I have no morals. LOL


Well, then it's you, me, and DDG, underneath your Shady Tree.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There is going to be some morning coffee-spitting for sure now, LOL!


and some mean green faces too. ROFL


----------



## gloomycatt

myerman82 said:


> That much? My store still has that hand in stock.


Hmmmm...IL isn't that far away. I have 3 (?) locations in the Milwaukee area, and 1 in Janesville. And I love some of the antique shops just over the WI/IL border. Maybe this calls for a road trip!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> and some mean green faces too. ROFL


Green with ENVY! Envy ME!


----------



## myerman82

gloomycatt said:


> Hmmmm...IL isn't that far away. I have 3 (?) locations in the Milwaukee area, and 1 in Janesville. And I love some of the antique shops just over the WI/IL border. Maybe this calls for a road trip!!


I'm near the board too.


----------



## myerman82

pumpkin muffin said:


> green with envy! Envy me! :d


oh no she didn't


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> oh no she didn't


I don't know what got into me, LOL. Votives, Myerman?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know what got into me, LOL. Votives, Myerman?


Votives, perfect buses...oh wait, I just noticed my lights don't work.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys. I think I've started enough shenanigans for one night, LOL! I wish everyone the biggest and best Boney dreams.


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> Partylite is awesome
> 
> I want the witches hand too ..... we can get one for approx $68 on eBay! LOL!



I LOVE partylite!! For having a show in July I get to choose 1 thing (anything!!!) from the fall/holiday book at 80% off, and everything else my darkened heart desires for half price. Time to stock up!! No wonder I haven't made any money in this venture lol


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> I LOVE partylite!! For having a show in July I get to choose 1 thing (anything!!!) from the fall/holiday book at 80% off, and everything else my darkened heart desires for half price. Time to stock up!! No wonder I haven't made any money in this venture lol


Omg, that is so awesome!! You must show me what you get !! I need to PM you for some suggestions on some things!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well I've got to hit the hay. I hate that my time is so much earlier than most on here, but there you go. We all can't live on the West Coast or the continent would crack and we'd all fall in! 

I want to leave with a warm, fuzzy thought for everyone here. We all came to this place and found each other here because of a common interest and a shared love for these crazy ceramic Boney bits of magic. We share a lot of laughs and meet all kinds of good peeps here. We really are a Boney family,guys. At least that's how I see it. So enjoy the crazy company of each other and rejoice in all things Boney. Cause there ain't a whole lot of people outside this circle that would ever understand why we collect and love these silly things. But we get each other and that's all that matters. 

I wish you all sweet dreams. Catch ya laters!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I know right! Blah. There's one on her site that is over $1,000.00 ...... I'm like "who can afford that??" lol!


Donald Trump, but I don't think he buys a lot of candles. Mostly hair spray.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> My baby is coming Wednesday! I can't wait! He's just...so...BIG!


Instead of saying 'that's what she said', I think 'that's what DDG said' is more appropriate. I hope I can get my hands on that tart. I didn't care for her at first but after this thread she holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Sorry, I seem to be having issues with my pictures lately.... error messages and sideways pictures. Let me try again gloomy!
> 
> View attachment 207619
> 
> 
> View attachment 207620


I love it Happy! The candle looks great with the hat. We all have our own splurge items. I've spent way more on lipstick in my life to ever justify questioning others' splurges lmao. It's neat to see an original Boney! Their faces were so cool back then! Lots of character.


----------



## maxthedog

Haddonfield1963 said:


> True. Everytime I get a "deal" I usually go and overpay for something else. I'm wishing I would have taken an empty credit card and become an eBay vulture for a day and bought 15 or 20 pet cemetery pieces. Can you believe what they are selling for on eBay?!? I'm tempted to sell mine and buy another one in September.



Lol. . Not gonna lie, I'm not for the vulture thing at all but I was seriously considering listing. If someone wants to pay me 3x what I paid now and I can buy another in September plus have cash for a different piece why not? ? I highly doubt I will but it's tempting isn't it. At least I only buy one of each lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I love it Happy! The candle looks great with the hat. We all have our own splurge items. I've spent way more on lipstick in my life to ever justify questioning others' splurges lmao. It's neat to see an original Boney! Their faces were so cool back then! Lots of character.


Aww thanks EA! I agree, we all have our splurge moments... who are we to judge others on it, right? I like your thinking!! LOL! 

Yes, the older pieces just had so much more charm and character put into them.....I wonder if they were made in China also? I need to look at that.....


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> Lol. . Not gonna lie, I'm not for the vulture thing at all but I was seriously considering listing. If someone wants to pay me 3x what I paid now and I can buy another in September plus have cash for a different piece why not? ? I highly doubt I will but it's tempting isn't it. At least I only buy one of each lol


Yes, you are maxthedog not maxthehog  turn away from the dark side my friend! Well, the eBay dark side! LOL. 

In all honesty, you bought with intentions of keeping and cherishing. You didnt go out and take from others who really enjoy the pieces. So, if you were to sell your piece for a profit at least you meant well. Thats more than we can say for the vultures with dollar signs for eyeballs.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I wasn't going to post this video because it's the first one I've ever made and it turned out kinda crappy, but I thought you guys wouldn't mind and would be more forgiving of the faults. A couple of apologies first...this was made late, late on Tuesday night after I got my first YC shipment in so the content is a bit outdated at this point. Second, I could just never figure out the aspect ratio problem so if you watch be sure to turn it to full screen on Youtube so you can actually see it (Redsea, you could really teach me a few things on video production! ) And lastly, I had worked all day, so by the time I made this my voice was starting to konk out, so I sound a little froggy at times. But here's my review of the very first pieces I got. Please be kind!


Loved your video Spooky! Just catching up this morning. Your narration was great, I am even starting to like the "bird". The ones I have seen haven't been as nicely painted as your piece. I'll keep looking, sorry about your cemetery.


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> Loved your video Spooky! Just catching up this morning. Your narration was great, I am even starting to like the "bird". The ones I have seen haven't been as nicely painted as your piece. I'll keep looking, sorry about your cemetery.


She converted you as well eh, DarkSecret?? LOL! Spooky is a sneaky one!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Aww thanks EA! I agree, we all have our splurge moments... who are we to judge others on it, right? I like your thinking!! LOL!
> 
> Yes, the older pieces just had so much more charm and character put into them.....I wonder if they were made in China also? I need to look at that.....


I was wondering that too, so I did some checking. I googled it and a collector with 2008 pieces said on their flicker they were indeed made in China. That must have been the adult sweat factory before yankee decided to save some $$ and switch to the preschoolers' sweat factory.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I was wondering that too, so I did some checking. I googled it and a collector with 2008 pieces said on their flicker they were indeed made in China. That must have been the adult sweat factory before yankee decided to save some $$ and switch to the preschoolers' sweat factory.


So sad but probably so true. Did you see the picture someone posted of the bus and the kids had no faces? So creepy! lol!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> So sad but probably so true. Did you see the picture someone posted of the bus and the kids had no faces? So creepy! lol!


It freaked me out lol! I'm guessing that 5 year fell asleep when that bus came down the conveyor belt lmao!


----------



## Auntmeanne

EA mighta had to get a diaper change and missed it also.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> It freaked me out lol! I'm guessing that 5 year fell asleep when that bus came down the conveyor belt lmao!


I would have to keep that bus just because it was such a joke, lol! Or maybe it was an activity piece where you can decide the faces of your own Boneys and it came with a sharpie? LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

Morning all its way to early to be up. Last night about 815 it stopped showing anybody posting. I thought everybody went out. This morning I see all these posts. What the heck happened?


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> She converted you as well eh, DarkSecret?? LOL! Spooky is a sneaky one!


That she is! That bird has finally caught my attention!


----------



## Mae

Whew. Finally got caught up on 3 days of posts. I'm really glad that I didn't want the bus. It sucks that the quality on all the pieces is so terrible this year. My PC came broken so I am getting a refund.  I will reorder when it comes back in stock. The rest of my pieces, which I got in store and had a chance to cherry pick since it was me and one other person, turned out pretty good.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> EA mighta had to get a diaper change and missed it also.


Omg I'm dying over here!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Omg I'm dying over here!!!!!


Ditto! Its not even 10 AM yet !! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> That she is! That bird has finally caught my attention!


Yes! Thats the different between a video and a picture I suppose, eh? Maaaaagic! lolol.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I would have to keep that bus just because it was such a joke, lol! Or maybe it was an activity piece where you can decide the faces of your own Boneys and it came with a sharpie? LOL


Honestly I would have kept it too! I would invade my hubby's nerd room and use his lighted magnifying lamp and miniature paints and put my own faces on. They would have looked better than the crappy busses everyone has been getting!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Honestly I would have kept it too! I would invade my hubby's nerd room and use his lighted magnifying lamp and miniature paints and put my own faces on. They would have looked better than the crappy busses everyone has been getting!


Lol then you could post it on eBay for _one million dollars! _ mwahaha.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy, I agree I would keep it also. We could ship around and each of us could draw a face. It could be our community bus.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Yes! Thats the different between a video and a picture I suppose, eh? Maaaaagic! lolol.


Yes! For me it was seeing it in person next to the other boneys and someone's pic on Instagram with the lights on. I pictured it a lot smaller and like spooky wolf said the fact that it's a mechanical plane and not supposed to be an actual bird really raised my opinion!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm on ebay. Are they serious? The pumpkin hat is 9.99 and the store just got a shipment. They want up to $30. I paid .92 cents for mine after 2 vouchers.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Lol then you could post it on eBay for _one million dollars! _ mwahaha.


Omg hahahaha then I could buy a house in the hamptons and fill it with 2008 boney tart burners muahaha. Hope I live next to Donald trump so we can swap hair tips.


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning! It's nice to see BB peeps here, and boy some of you brave souls must be...dare I say it?...Morning People!  LOL! I'm more a zombie girl first thing, but I'm happily munching away on doughnuts (my poor keyboard!  ) and coffee, so I should feel less comatose soon! And how sad is it that the first thing I do is check YC's site in the hopes that there might be a few pet cemeteries pop back up on there. Sigh. Patience, must practice patience!


----------



## redsea

I am still irked over my bus, LOL. The paint was actually fine....just one. darn. light. LOL


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Yes! Thats the different between a video and a picture I suppose, eh? Maaaaagic! lolol.


Well I saw it in person on the day of the party. The store manager even turned on the lights and flew it in front of me! But the painting was so bad on the two that they had in the store, I never really looked at it. It's like the bus, if it is poorly painted, you just can't see it in your house. I have a feeling that at this time next year that bird will be going for big bucks. It is very unique. Hope I spelled that right.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I would have to keep that bus just because it was such a joke, lol! Or maybe it was an activity piece where you can decide the faces of your own Boneys and it came with a sharpie? LOL


Now there's an idea for a new piece next year...a draw your own Boney!


----------



## Auntmeanne

redsea, have you stuck your finger in the second hole in the bottom of the bus? Wiggle the wires. It worked for somebody else earlier.


----------



## redsea

By the way! I am so pleased with Yankee's customer service! I have a replacement for DDG and Eye Phone on the way. I think I will take Pumpkin Muffin's advice and keep my Fisherman, as the bad paint is in the back of him.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning! It's nice to see BB peeps here, and boy some of you brave souls must be...dare I say it?...Morning People!  LOL! I'm more a zombie girl first thing, but I'm happily munching away on doughnuts (my poor keyboard!  ) and coffee, so I should feel less comatose soon! And how sad is it that the first thing I do is check YC's site in the hopes that there might be a few pet cemeteries pop back up on there. Sigh. Patience, must practice patience!


I check several times a day for the boots, jar topper and witch hand. Guess I'll be doing that all this week at work too, with my supervisor peeking over my shoulder!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Next year they should just ship them let us draw our own faces and artwork on everything. They can fire the fine artists in China.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I am still irked over my bus, LOL. The paint was actually fine....just one. darn. light. LOL


It's the Grinch Bus, Redsea. But try an exchange with YC. You might get a good one on the next try. Lucy got a gorgeous taxi on her replacement. Best one I've seen yet. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Now there's an idea for a new piece next year...a draw your own Boney!


That would be awesome.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> She converted you as well eh, DarkSecret?? LOL! Spooky is a sneaky one!


I'm feelin' the bird love here guys!


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy, I agree I would keep it also. We could ship around and each of us could draw a face. It could be our community bus.


What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Spookywolf

I found that very interesting that the 2008 pieces were also done in China. What the heck happened to the later years? Was that YC's decision to make them cheaper and save money, or did they change the company doing the work for them? It's really a shame too because the 08 and 09 pieces were so much better quality. It's those eyes. They actually formed the eyes in the ceramic instead of just drawing them on with little circle eyeliners and the paint colors were so much better. Sigh. I'm getting nostalgic!


----------



## happythenjaded

I have a question for everyone..... 

Do you actually use your Boney tart warmers or do you just use them as displays? I dont use mine for fear of damage...Just curious!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I found that very interesting that the 2008 pieces were also done in China. What the heck happened to the later years? Was that YC's decision to make them cheaper and save money, or did they change the company doing the work for them? It's really a shame too because the 08 and 09 pieces were so much better quality. It's those eyes. They actually formed the eyes in the ceramic instead of just drawing them on with little circle eyeliners and the paint colors were so much better. Sigh. I'm getting nostalgic!


Yes! Its crazy to see th difference. Price increase and quality decrease, thats the world we live in, eh?! Sigh.

Aunt Hilda keeps looking DDG up and down like "what the heck happened to you?" LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy I don't use mine fear of damage. I have others I use instead.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I have a question for everyone.....
> 
> Do you actually use your Boney tart warmers or do you just use them as displays? I dont use mine for fear of damage...Just curious!


I don't use mine for tarts either for the same reason. They're too precious (I sound like Gollum! ) to risk damaging. I'm even too scared to put real flames too close, though if the piece is made just right I might use a tealight now and then. Now that's obsession...we're collecting candle accessories we're afraid to use candles in, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy I don't use mine fear of damage. I have others I use instead.


LED tealights all the way, right Auntmeanne? lol! 

I just wish they made LED tealights that were as bright as a true flame. Some of those LED tealights are just dim, dim, dim!


----------



## Auntmeanne

You could always use this years. Could you really tell if you damaged them?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I don't use mine for tarts either for the same reason. They're too precious (I sound like Gollum! ) to risk damaging. I'm even too scared to put real flames too close, though if the piece is made just right I might use a tealight now and then. Now that's obsession...we're collecting candle accessories we're afraid to use candles in, LOL!


LOL, that is exactly why I asked.... I was like "thinks me crazy!" LOL. I literally LOLOL'd at Gollum! I can see us all holding our most precious Boneys ! Hissing and clawing at everyone else....lolol!


----------



## Kitty

spookywolf said:


> wow, an eye phone w/o a mouth? Kinda hard to talk on the phone that way! :d


tx tx tx tx tx tx tx


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy I don't use mine fear of damage. I have others I use instead.


Auntmeanne, I may have missed this in earlier posts, but how long have you been collecting? I started full tilt collecting in 2010, but have been trying to back-collect the prior years (Ebay...ouch!...Ebay...ouch!)


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> You could always use this years. Could you really tell if you damaged them?


I just dont like the burn marks from the flame. You know, that black 'soot' ? I know it can be washed off for the most part, but.... eeek!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> I have a question for everyone.....
> 
> Do you actually use your Boney tart warmers or do you just use them as displays? I dont use mine for fear of damage...Just curious!


Display only here. I don't put real candles in any of mine.

And Happy, I at least can't hate you over that deal you got on the 2008 tart warmer. I paid $41 total for mine! 
Of course in fairness, I back collected mine in 2009. And I thought that was kind of pricey then. Best.purchase.ever.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Spooky, I have been collecting since 2009. I had to use ebay for my 2008. My husband stacked some stuff near display and took out tons of them 1 year. So my collection is not fully complete. I'm looking but i refuse to pay some of ebays prices.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Display only here. I don't put real candles in any of mine.
> 
> And Happy, I at least can't hate you over that deal you got on the 2008 tart warmer. I paid $41 total for mine!
> Of course in fairness, I back collected mine in 2009. And I thought that was kind of pricey then. Best.purchase.ever.


*bows* That is incredible ! Bet you didnt think you'd see it for $200 in 2014? LOL! eeek.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Display only here. I don't put real candles in any of mine.
> 
> And Happy, I at least can't hate you over that deal you got on the 2008 tart warmer. I paid $41 total for mine!
> Of course in fairness, I back collected mine in 2009. And I thought that was kind of pricey then. Best.purchase.ever.


Madjoodie, I'm so jelly of you right now!  If I could get that tart warmer for $41 I'd think I hit the Boney lottery! Just goes to show you too, that the longer you wait to get a piece the more pricey it gets. I'm shocked at the prices I'm seeing on some of the 2010 pieces like the Gothic Farmer Couple (a favorite of mine, btw) Yikes!


----------



## Spookywolf

duplicate post, sorry. My computer just hiccuped...or that might have been me!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Have ya'll looked on ebay anything halloween that even resembles the BB's a little they call them bb's now and put huge prices. I see the manuf. defect ornament is down to 700.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Madjoodie, I'm so jelly of you right now!  If I could get that tart warmer for $41 I'd think I hit the Boney lottery! Just goes to show you too, that the longer you wait to get a piece the more pricey it gets. I'm shocked at the prices I'm seeing on some of the 2010 pieces like the Gothic Farmer Couple (a favorite of mine, btw) Yikes!


Loooove the Gothic Farmers! They just look so great in front of a house (B&BW luminary house, one of the BB houses, or even the YC mansion!)


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Have ya'll looked on ebay anything halloween that even resembles the BB's a little they call them bb's now and put huge prices. I see the manuf. defect ornament is down to 700.


What a steal! $700 !! WOOOHOO.......  I'd rather just buy the $1,000.00 candle....


----------



## Auntmeanne

What does the 1000 candle look like?


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Spooky, I have been collecting since 2009. I had to use ebay for my 2008. My husband stacked some stuff near display and took out tons of them 1 year. So my collection is not fully complete. I'm looking but i refuse to pay some of ebays prices.


Oh the tragedy!!  I think I'd cry for days if that happened. I'm still a little iffy about putting my BB's on glass shelves in my china cabinet, but maybe if I don't overload it. I've really got to invest in some decent display space.


----------



## Madjoodie

gloomycatt said:


> Hmmmm...IL isn't that far away. I have 3 (?) locations in the Milwaukee area, and 1 in Janesville. And I love some of the antique shops just over the WI/IL border. Maybe this calls for a road trip!!


Hey Gloomycatt! I'm a Milwaukee, WI girl, and there are 4 YC stores here (5 if you count the Pleasant Prairie Outlet). But I can save you some time/gas money, as I haven't seen the witches hand in any of them. Jar topper, yes. Maybe Myerman can tell us which stores close to the border we should be checking!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Have ya'll looked on ebay anything halloween that even resembles the BB's a little they call them bb's now and put huge prices. I see the manuf. defect ornament is down to 700.



Last year I found a tall pumpkin man that looks great with the mansion. I didn't display him next to the mansion last year but I did this year and he looks great.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> What does the 1000 candle look like?


http://www.lisacarrier.com/cathedralcandle.html

"A Collection of Candles Inspired by the oldest spiritual places around
the world These large elegant pillars are made especially for Cathedrals.
Each Pillar has special meaning with lavish trims.
The lace is from Venice Italy and the delicate details are Swarovski Crystal"

Gorgeous... but.... never! LOL.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Spooky I wanted to kill him. He wasn't into them at all back then. He got into them about 2012 and now hes as bad as I am. I was so mad at this years quality I was gonna return them all and quit collecting. He called around to the stores without me asking and got all but 3 replaced.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Hey Gloomycat! I'm a Milwaukee, WI girl, and there are 4 YC stores here (5 if you count the Pleasant Prairie Outlet). But I can save you some time/gas money, as I haven't seen the witches hand in any of them. Jar topper, yes. Maybe Myerman can tell us which stores close to the border we should be checking!


Don't be grabbing all my stock from my stores.  LOL I do go to Milwaukee often though.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Wow happy those are some very pretty candles. Far out of my price range.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Wow happy those are some very pretty candles. Far out of my price range.


Lets get a bedazzler and make some $$ Auntmeanne?? LOL!

But yes, you have to admire the beauty and amazing detail in them. Admire from a very far distance, LOL! I wonder if those suckers come with a security guard? teeheee.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, off topic question, but I've been on this board for over 2 years and I'm finally asking. I keep getting notices about achievements. What am I supposed to do with those? Do I win a prize? (looks hopefully at board moderators ) Thought maybe Kitty or one of the veterans on here might clue me in. Thanks. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled BB program...


----------



## Auntmeanne

I bet ours with our bedazzler would look just as awesome. The thing that would make then worth the most is they were made by US.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, off topic question, but I've been on this board for over 2 years and I'm finally asking. I keep getting notices about achievements. What am I supposed to do with those? Do I win a prize? (looks hopefully at board moderators ) Thought maybe Kitty or one of the veterans on here might clue me in. Thanks.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled BB program...


I get achievements almost every day. I guess I'm doing something right here. LOL I have no clue what they mean though.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Good morning myer


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Loooove the Gothic Farmers! They just look so great in front of a house (B&BW luminary house, one of the BB houses, or even the YC mansion!)


But I don't have a house...yet!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> *bows* That is incredible ! Bet you didnt think you'd see it for $200 in 2014? LOL! eeek.


Thanks, Happy. And nope, I never would have guessed. I tell my family about those prices, and they just think we are all crazy!  But as we here know, there is just something extra special about the quality of those original Boneys. I feel super lucky to have some without needing a second mortgage!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Good morning myer


Good morning, how are you today.


----------



## Auntmeanne

where is pumpkin this morning? Is she in church?


----------



## Spookywolf

So Myerman, about that 2nd 2008 tart warmer you have just hanging around....LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm great myer how are you doing?


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> I bet ours with our bedazzler would look just as awesome. The thing that would make then worth the most is they were made by US.


Made in the USA would make us golden !! lol


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Madjoodie, I'm so jelly of you right now!  If I could get that tart warmer for $41 I'd think I hit the Boney lottery! Just goes to show you too, that the longer you wait to get a piece the more pricey it gets. I'm shocked at the prices I'm seeing on some of the 2010 pieces like the Gothic Farmer Couple (a favorite of mine, btw) Yikes!


Thanks, Spookywolf! But as with many of us eBay backcollectors, I haven't always hit the Boney lottery. I'd be embarrassed to admit what I paid for the 2008 spider web dress lady, who I do really love. At least it wasn't in the same ballpark as that $1000 candle!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> where is pumpkin this morning? Is she in church?


If she's not, she needs to be. LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey spooky that tart warmer you were wanting is on sale on ebay for 53.00


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> So Myerman, about that 2nd 2008 tart warmer you have just hanging around....LOL!


It's not just hanging around though.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> But I don't have a house...yet!


Eeee! You must! You must my dear friend!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Happy. And nope, I never would have guessed. I tell my family about those prices, and they just think we are all crazy!  But as we here know, there is just something extra special about the quality of those original Boneys. I feel super lucky to have some without needing a second mortgage!


LOL ! So funny and so true !!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Oops just read he has been in a little accident he has had 3 repairs. But they looked like they were fixed nicely.


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey spooky that tart warmer you were wanting is on sale on ebay for 53.00


I've been watching that, but I don't think he's gonna stay that cheap for long. I'm dreading what the end price is going to be for that piece. I know it will be over a $100 at least (biting fingernails! )


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myer I was soo gonna put LOL after that comment. I was scared of offending somebody.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Eeee! You must! You must my dear friend!


Just waiting for the right house at the right price. Boney real estate, ya know!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> It's not just hanging around though.


I know, I know, but a girl can dream...!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Spooky you are waiting for a Boney foreclosure sale?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Just waiting for the right house at the right price. Boney real estate, ya know!


Yes..... _Million Dollar Listing YC_..... LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer I was soo gonna put LOL after that comment. I was scared of offending somebody.


I think everyone knew what you meant anyway. Lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Oops just read he has been in a little accident he has had 3 repairs. But they looked like they were fixed nicely.


Egads, thanks for catching that little detail, Auntmeanne!  That put a whole different spin on things. 

Hhmmm, now that's a question for you guys. Have you ever bought a broken Boney, or would you ever?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Egads, thanks for catching that little detail, Auntmeanne!  That put a whole different spin on things.
> 
> Hhmmm, now that's a question for you guys. Have you ever bought a broken Boney, or would you ever?


I have and will again if its the right price and is fixable. I dont mind buying a Boney I know is damaged/broken.... I do not like buying a new one and it arriving broken/damaged LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Spooky in the case of the boney on ebay. He looks like the repairs were done very well. There are no small chips around the repair. Unless you look hard you are never gonna notice. If thats a piece you really want. Go for it I wouldn't hesitate to buy it unless it was for resale.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I have and will again if its the right price and is fixable. I dont mind buying a Boney I know is damaged/broken.... I do not like buying a new one and it arriving broken/damaged LOL!


I know! Just hearing that awful clinking sound in the box makes me feel nauseous! And I'm getting into the pieces that would really kill me to lose over breakage (shudder! )


----------



## Auntmeanne

Spooky what would that piece cost if it were in perfect condition?


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Spooky you are waiting for a Boney foreclosure sale?


I just caught this, Auntmeanne, LOLOL! YES! I need a foreclosed BB mansion in a bad way!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> It's the Grinch Bus, Redsea. But try an exchange with YC. You might get a good one on the next try. Lucy got a gorgeous taxi on her replacement. Best one I've seen yet. Fingers crossed for you!



That's my original taxi! I had three to choose from in my store.


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Spooky what would that piece cost if it were in perfect condition?


Kitty could probably tell you better than me. She's the Yoda of all things BB here! (Love ya Kitty!! ) But I'd guess in the nosebleed section right now, high end of $200? 



Lucy08 said:


> That's my original taxi! I had three to choose from in my store.


Aw Lucy, now you're really killing me here! That taxi is gorgeous!! It makes mine look like a piece of crap I picked up cheap off the impound lot!


----------



## maxthedog

Spookywolf said:


> Egads, thanks for catching that little detail, Auntmeanne!  That put a whole different spin on things.
> 
> Hhmmm, now that's a question for you guys. Have you ever bought a broken Boney, or would you ever?



I actually bought the 2008 tart burner and the multi arm that the person had said were previously damaged. When they arrived, they were even more damaged then before lol...I would just be careful and make sure they are insured, could be more susceptible to breaking after they already did once.

In my case, for the multi arm..the arms all broke off but it was clean enough to repair and I glued and he looks fine for my personal display / collection

The 2008 tart burner had a little more damage...tombstone snapped, head broke off, arm broke off. I was able to piece him back together, but there's a couple noticeable chips, and part of the tombstone is missing a chunk by the RIP.

I'll take pictures this week

It actually worked out though since they were sent priority, it came with insurance and the post office sent me a check for full purchase price plus shipping. So I have my pieced back together boney's on display and it didn't cost a thing.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey spooky it looks like perfect condition tart warmer goes for about 200. I don't think the small chip under the chin is that noticeable. If it stays at around 53. thats not bad at all the shipping is free.


----------



## maxthedog

I feel like they are not going for the prices they were last year though...at least so far..last year I remember I had bid on a few 2008 ones that easily were bid into the mid 200's. 

And that dip chiller that went for 400. People aren't even paying $100 now for it.

Maybe it'll change with the full release


----------



## myerman82

You know what I hate more than a piece arriving damaged? When you contact the seller and they give you attitude and act as if they did what they had to and I should just accept a damaged piece due to their shoddy packing.


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> I actually bought the 2008 tart burner and the multi arm that the person had said were previously damaged. When they arrived, they were even more damaged then before lol...I would just be careful and make sure they are insured, could be more susceptible to breaking after they already did once.
> 
> In my case, for the multi arm..the arms all broke off but it was clean enough to repair and I glued and he looks fine for my personal display / collection
> 
> The 2008 tart burner had a little more damage...tombstone snapped, head broke off, arm broke off. I was able to piece him back together, but there's a couple noticeable chips, and part of the tombstone is missing a chunk by the RIP.
> 
> I'll take pictures this week
> 
> It actually worked out though since they were sent priority, it came with insurance and the post office sent me a check for full purchase price plus shipping. So I have my pieced back together boney's on display and it didn't cost a thing.


Good advice, Max, thanks! Wow, now that's a deal I could live with. I don't mind broken/repaired if it's for the right price (and you got the best price!  But am I wrong to think that $52 is too high for that 08 tart warmer since it's had 3 breaks and will probably break again in shipping? And I'm betting my bottom dollar that it goes higher than that before it's all said and done. Talk about holding their value. Even broken 08/09's go for big money. (I'm doomed...)


----------



## maxthedog

myerman82 said:


> You know what I hate more than a piece arriving damaged? When you contact the seller and they give you attitude and act as if they did what they had to and I should just accept a damaged piece due to their shoddy packing.



I bought a group of 4 pieces last year from someone, who wrapped them in paper, not even bubble wrap and stuffed them all in a large flat rate. When I said they all arrived damaged, they actually got nasty and said someone warned them about people like me, who would complain and just try to get something for free. I sent them pictures and they still said I could have just taken an old broken piece and said it was the one they sent...sheesh


----------



## Auntmeanne

What I hate worse than anything is I've never been able to get any money out of the post office when my pieces arrive broken. They always blame the sellers packaging then I'm out the money for the item shipping and insurance. My post office are pro's at getting out of paying claims. I hate them. crooks


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> where is pumpkin this morning? Is she in church?


Hi, everyone! Just stopping by really quick, after a long morning repenting for last night, LOL!  Here is how my afternoon is shaping up:

5 $15 off $35 coupons.

5 $20 off $45 coupons.

5 B1G1 candle coupons.

7 YC returns.

NO RECEIPTS.

Any questions?


----------



## maxthedog

Spookywolf said:


> Good advice, Max, thanks! Wow, now that's a deal I could live with. I don't mind broken/repaired if it's for the right price (and you got the best price!  But am I wrong to think that $52 is too high for that 08 tart warmer since it's had 3 breaks and will probably break again in shipping? And I'm betting my bottom dollar that it goes higher than that before it's all said and done. Talk about holding their value. Even broken 08/09's go for big money. (I'm doomed...)



Well if it breaks in shipping and it's insured, you are entitled to get your money back without having to send the item back, so long as the seller packed it properly. At least that's been my experience. I've received a number of broken pieces, most not good enough to fix, but I never had to send anything and always got a refund from the USPS.


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey spooky it looks like perfect condition tart warmer goes for about 200. I don't think the small chip under the chin is that noticeable. If it stays at around 53. thats not bad at all the shipping is free.


Well that's true. Shipping can really jump the price on some of these. I'll have to stay tuned and see what he ends up at in those final, terrifying, heart palpitating minutes of the auction!


----------



## Mae

happythenjaded said:


> http://www.lisacarrier.com/cathedralcandle.html
> 
> "A Collection of Candles Inspired by the oldest spiritual places around
> the world These large elegant pillars are made especially for Cathedrals.
> Each Pillar has special meaning with lavish trims.
> The lace is from Venice Italy and the delicate details are Swarovski Crystal"
> 
> Gorgeous... but.... never! LOL.


Those are beautiful. When I win the Mega Millions I'll buy everyone one of them.  The other candles are really cool too.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mae said:


> Those are beautiful. When I win the Mega Millions I'll buy everyone one of them.  The other candles are really cool too.


Yayyyy cheers for Mae!!  You're so kind!


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> Well if it breaks in shipping and it's insured, you are entitled to get your money back without having to send the item back, so long as the seller packed it properly. At least that's been my experience. I've received a number of broken pieces, most not good enough to fix, but I never had to send anything and always got a refund from the USPS.


I had to pay to return my first shattered pumpkin wagon. That was an ugly ouch since I essentially paid twice and was left empty handed. But thanks to wise peeps like you on this thread, I've since learned that I could have probably just taken it to the post office and shown it to the postal clerk and they would have dealt with the seller's claim w/o me having to pay to ship it back. Live and learn!


----------



## Spookywolf

Auntmeanne said:


> What I hate worse than anything is I've never been able to get any money out of the post office when my pieces arrive broken. They always blame the sellers packaging then I'm out the money for the item shipping and insurance. My post office are pro's at getting out of paying claims. I hate them. crooks


That scares me to ever think about trying to sell anything. I can honestly see it both ways. There are people that would buy your stuff and try to cheat just like there are sellers that ship faulty goods or really crappy pkging. Guess those are the Vegas odds in this BB game, LOL! I bought a Hallmark ornament once off Ebay and the way it was pkg'd, I just knew that thing was broken before they ever put it in the box to ship. I didn't bother to leave bad feedback though, because I'm always scared they will retaliate and leave bad feedback for me as the buyer. Ebay can be so fun sometimes!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yayyyy cheers for Mae!!  You're so kind!


You know you have awesome candles and you know how much I love them. Now send me one.  LOL


----------



## maxthedog

Spookywolf said:


> I had to pay to return my first shattered pumpkin wagon. That was an ugly ouch since I essentially paid twice and was left empty handed. But thanks to wise peeps like you on this thread, I've since learned that I could have probably just taken it to the post office and shown it to the postal clerk and they would have dealt with the seller's claim w/o me having to pay to ship it back. Live and learn!


If you ever run into that issue again and it was insured. I usually try to just handle it myself so I don't have to wait on the seller, but you can go on USPS site, upload the photos, and they cut you a check directly.


----------



## Kitty

I have back collected some but I found several BB & Incredible Mr. Bones 2008 or 2009 pieces at Amazon, Craigslist, Goodwill, estate sales & even yard sales.

As for the 2008 tart warmer I bought back in 2008 for $26.99. I think it was lower with coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> I have back collected some but I found several BB & Incredible Mr. Bones 2008 or 2009 pieces at Amazon, Craigslist, Goodwill, estate sales & even yard sales.
> 
> As for the 2008 tart warmer I bought back in 2008 for $26.99. I think it was lower with coupon.
> 
> View attachment 207696


Oh for a time machine!


----------



## sanura03

I'm super sad I didn't buy the Mr. Bones cake stand back when they were still being sold retail. I think they were like $40 but I talked myself out of it. And now I hardly ever see them on Ebay and it's always for big bucks.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

http://www.amazon.com/Boney-Bunch-L...8&qid=1407690643&sr=8-42&keywords=boney+bunch

Only $109.90 for the Ghoul Bus and listed with a YC website picture? Must be a good deal. 

I didn't realize Amazon listed Boneys too but of course they aren't a good deal either.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> It's the Grinch Bus, Redsea. But try an exchange with YC. You might get a good one on the next try. Lucy got a gorgeous taxi on her replacement. Best one I've seen yet. Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you!


happythenjaded said:


> I have a question for everyone.....
> 
> Do you actually use your Boney tart warmers or do you just use them as displays? I dont use mine for fear of damage...Just curious!


I just display. 

If I missed someone's post, I am sorry!


----------



## weenbaby

I just display. Sometimes I will use a tealight but mostly not.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Kitty could probably tell you better than me. She's the Yoda of all things BB here! (Love ya Kitty!! ) But I'd guess in the nosebleed section right now, high end of $200?
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Lucy, now you're really killing me here! That taxi is gorgeous!! It makes mine look like a piece of crap I picked up cheap off the impound lot!


I'm sorry!!!! Not trying to bum you out! Most of the pieces were a mess at my store. I just had the luxury of being able to take my time and pick out the best pieces. I think it helps that I only got two things plus my candy dish.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You know you have awesome candles and you know how much I love them. Now send me one.  LOL


Which are you speaking of?


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone know of any LED tealights that are pretty similar to a real flame? As in brightness..... I am sick of the lame dim LED tealights lol


----------



## Lucy08

Found this at HomeGoods last night! They don't have much yet, hoping they get more next week.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> I have back collected some but I found several BB & Incredible Mr. Bones 2008 or 2009 pieces at Amazon, Craigslist, Goodwill, estate sales & even yard sales.
> 
> As for the 2008 tart warmer I bought back in 2008 for $26.99. I think it was lower with coupon.
> 
> View attachment 207696


Kitty, thank you for posting this! I've not ever seen the pages of the 2008 catalog! And oh dear check out those prices!! LOVELY! LOL!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> I have back collected some but I found several BB & Incredible Mr. Bones 2008 or 2009 pieces at Amazon, Craigslist, Goodwill, estate sales & even yard sales.
> 
> As for the 2008 tart warmer I bought back in 2008 for $26.99. I think it was lower with coupon.
> 
> View attachment 207696


Oh Kitty, the feelings of nostalgia that catalog page invokes...

Okay, after a marathon reading session this morning beginning at 5:30 a.m., I'm now 110+ pages behind...

What if we ALL scanned and copied pictures from the 2008 and 2009 Halloween catalogs and pictures of our actual pieces from the 2014 collection, each labeled respectively, "This" and "Not That", and then mailed them to Yankee Candle's new CEO? Just a thought...

Heading back to work now...

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

grandma lise said:


> Oh Kitty, the feelings of nostalgia that catalog page invokes...
> 
> Okay, after a marathon reading session this morning beginning at 5:30 a.m., I'm now 110+ pages behind...
> 
> What if we ALL scanned and copied pictures from the 2008 and 2009 Halloween catalogs and pictures of our actual pieces from the 2014 collection, each labeled respectively, "This" and "Not That", and then mailed them to Yankee Candle's new CEO? Just a thought...
> 
> Heading back to work now...
> 
> Lisa



Hopefully they would actually consider and change if we did that. The quality difference is way too noticable


----------



## maxthedog

Spooky...here is the pic of the tart warmer I surgically repaired.


----------



## Lucy08

Hope everyone is ok with the pics of all my non YC/Boney purchases this weekend! Got these at Michale's, $1.99 per little bag. I think I am going to dump them in my candy dish.


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, everyone! Just stopping by really quick, after a long morning repenting for last night, LOL!  Here is how my afternoon is shaping up:
> 
> 5 $15 off $35 coupons.
> 
> 5 $20 off $45 coupons.
> 
> 5 B1G1 candle coupons.
> 
> 7 YC returns.
> 
> NO RECEIPTS.
> 
> Any questions?



No questions just an observation/assessment: *You are awesome!*


----------



## ninababy100109

Lucy08 said:


> Hope everyone is ok with the pics of all my non YC/Boney purchases this weekend! Got these at Michale's, $1.99 per little bag. I think I am going to dump them in my candy dish.


Lucy - great idea! Are they metal or styrofoam?


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'm sorry!!!! Not trying to bum you out! Most of the pieces were a mess at my store. I just had the luxury of being able to take my time and pick out the best pieces. I think it helps that I only got two things plus my candy dish.


Not bummed at all, Lucy.  I'm very happy for you and I actually think YC may have accidently shipped out the prototype to your store and you got it, LOL! I don't think there are many out this year that are painted that well, great find! 



Lucy08 said:


> Hope everyone is ok with the pics of all my non YC/Boney purchases this weekend! Got these at Michale's, $1.99 per little bag. I think I am going to dump them in my candy dish.


And I'm more than ok with the pics. I love seeing other people's hauls and it gives me great shopping tips and ideas. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> Spooky...here is the pic of the tart warmer I surgically repaired.
> 
> View attachment 207713


Great surgical skills there, Max!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Oh I love those tiny skulls...thanks! I know where I need to go now to find some!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Which are you speaking of?


Dont tempt me to come overe. I'll settle for a sirr candle.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Don't know if anyone else posted this....

B&BW Candles on Sale.... $12 each with Free Shipping! Code SUNDAYFREEBIE


----------



## myerman82

Those are the spring and summer candles no one wants.


----------



## Lucy08

ninababy100109 said:


> Lucy - great idea! Are they metal or styrofoam?



Plastic!!! They had some bone colored ones as well, I just like these a little bit better.


----------



## SalemWitch

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Don't know if anyone else posted this....
> 
> B&BW Candles on Sale.... $12 each with Free Shipping! Code SUNDAYFREEBIE


What is the BEST Fall scent?


----------



## myerman82

SalemWitch said:


> What is the BEST Fall scent?


Heirloom pumpkin


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Those are the spring and summer candles no one wants.


The email I got said Fall Fragrance Frenzy....including Fall and Pumpkin line


----------



## Spookywolf

I have B&BW candle question too. I've never bought one before and I'm a little hesitant on multi wicks cause they seem to burn up so fast. Do they make a larger size that is single wick?


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Those are the spring and summer candles no one wants.


No it's not!!!!! All the fall candles are up too.


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> What is the BEST Fall scent?



I really liked the pumpkin Caramel Latte!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> The email I got said Fall Fragrance Frenzy....including Fall and Pumpkin line


Holy shady tree!!!# really??? Why am I stuck filming today. Ugh


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> No it's not!!!!! All the fall candles are up too.


What Lucy said!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Holy shady tree!!!# really??? Why am I stuck filming today. Ugh


It's good until midnight! Hopefully you can grab some


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

SalemWitch said:


> What is the BEST Fall scent?


Hard to choose between Salted Caramel and anything Pumpkin!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> I have B&BW candle question too. I've never bought one before and I'm a little hesitant on multi wicks cause they seem to burn up so fast. Do they make a larger size that is single wick?


No they don't spooky...but I haven't noticed that they burn faster


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Jezebel_Boo said:


> No they don't spooky...but I haven't noticed that they burn faster


And honestly unless I find a ridiculously good sale on other candles...B&BW are the only ones I buy


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> No they don't spooky...but I haven't noticed that they burn faster


Good to know! It may be different from brand to brand too. I'll have to try one and that's a good deal to make a first time purchase with. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lucy08

20% off code for B&BW.....

S143189

I just used it, it was better for me that he free shipping code. I am assuming this is a generic code!


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel, I'm going to share this with everyone over on the YC, Dark Candle thread too since they're also candle freaks.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I've gotten a chance to smell all of the fall fragrances and the ones with the gold leaf lids are really pretty and smell great! Like Autumn Night and Warm Caramel Cider.

I also recommend Spiced Pumpkin Cider, Pumpkin Cupcake, Sea Salt & Maple Popcorn, & Pumpkin Peacan Waffles for people who like foody fragrances.


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I've gotten a chance to smell all of the fall fragrances and the ones with the gold leaf lids are really pretty and smell great! Like Autumn Night and Warm Caramel Cider.
> 
> I also recommend Spiced Pumpkin Cider, Pumpkin Cupcake, Sea Salt & Maple Popcorn, & Pumpkin Peacan Waffles for people who like foody fragrances.


That would be me. I love the foodie candles! I'm still pondering which scents to get. So many choices!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

They did a really good job with the fall candles this year- you pretty much can't go wrong! 

Even the weird sounding ones like Apple Wasabi smell good! lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Jezebel, I'm going to share this with everyone over on the YC, Dark Candle thread too since they're also candle freaks.


Gotcha....I was in an area that lost service. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

maxthedog said:


> I bought a group of 4 pieces last year from someone, who wrapped them in paper, not even bubble wrap and stuffed them all in a large flat rate. When I said they all arrived damaged, they actually got nasty and said someone warned them about people like me, who would complain and just try to get something for free. I sent them pictures and they still said I could have just taken an old broken piece and said it was the one they sent...sheesh


The Dead in the Water I just bought came in a shoe box wrapped in brown paper 0.0


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The Dead in the Water I just bought came in a shoe box wrapped in brown paper 0.0


Good Lord, Mrs. F! Was it in one piece?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

shockingly yes, but for $11+ in shipping that was a major negative review


----------



## sanura03

My favorite fall BBW scent is cider doughnut *cue Homer* mmmm doooooughnuts. I don't actually know if it's in the lineup this year though  I think there is going to be a pumpkin doughnut or something but I haven't been able to smell it yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> shockingly yes, but for $11+ in shipping that was a major negative review


Wow, that was a very lucky shipment to survive in paper packing. Glad you got it in one piece!  If people are going to sell these things on Ebay, then at least take the responsibility to package them properly!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> shockingly yes, but for $11+ in shipping that was a major negative review



That's crazy!!!! Amazing you got it in one piece.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Ooooh I was on Craigslist and found this for $40 ! I'm meeting the seller tomorrow!


----------



## Auntmeanne

EA thats so cool.


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Ooooh I was on Craigslist and found this for $40 ! I'm meeting the seller tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 207777


Very cool!!!! Nice find!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Lucy08 said:


> Very cool!!!! Nice find!


Thanks! Just price checked it on eBay it was about $135! It's the yankee 2007 mansion.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thanks! Just price checked it on eBay it was about $135! It's the yankee 2007 mansion.


I just picked mine up the day of the preview party. You will love it even more in person!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Mourning Glory said:


> I just picked mine up the day of the preview party. You will love it even more in person!


Cool! Can't wait to bring it home and find a spot for it. It's huuuge!


----------



## milosalem00

I have used B&BW candles and they burn MUCH FASTER than yankee candle candles.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Ooooh I was on Craigslist and found this for $40 ! I'm meeting the seller tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 207777


By any chance is that the one from the St. Louis area? I saw that on there last week if so. I am going to St. Louis this coming weekend and was gonna check in on that if it was still there. Glad you bought it, though. My fiancé would murder me if I brought that home. Lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> No questions just an observation/assessment: *You are awesome!*


Thanks so much for the love, Nina! Everything is so hectic today, that it has been so hard to find the time to update everyone on my YC jaunt, LOL! My manager and assistant manager were both off today, and one of the two salespeople in the store looked like he was going to have a heart attack when I told him I wanted to return what I brought in. It was only seven pieces, but you would think I had brought ALL of my bad purchases in there, LOL! I left half of them at home, until I see if YC makes good on my reshipments. We will see!

Meanwhile, I simply returned my seven items, and had the balance put on a YC gift card. I do not know if points for these returns onto the gift card will be deducted from my YC Rewards Balance. I did not give them my e-mail for these returns, so I will keep you posted. 

While I know I teased on closing out the store today, LOL, it had pretty much already been ransacked before I got there! I had to order my large Ginger Pumpkin Candles in store, and most of the Halloween pieces, including Boneys, that I was looking for, had been picked over. I was going to use part of my credit to pick up the Scenterpiece that looks like it is made out of dark wood, and before I went back to pick it up, after first spotting it, someone else had grabbed the last one, LOL. The store is expecting one more on the truck this Thursday, and is going to hold it for me until the weekend. 

So, aside from ordering 4 Large Ginger Pumpkin Candles, and getting 1 Large Jar Cinnamon Stick, and 1 Large Apple Cider Tumbler, I only purchased one Boney Football Player, and, I must confess, I CAVED ON THE BONEY BIRD PLANE! I had seen it during the premiere, and was hesitant about it. But, after I pulled the tabs, and saw the lights, I just had to have it.  Ahhhhh, the winking and blinking, bright colored lights! It was GLORIOUS! That is, unless you are prone to seizures. 

I still have $39.99 left on my gift card, enough for another Boney Bang Bus, LOL. But, I will be using it on the Scenterpiece, along with some of those inserts to try, with the $20 off $45 coupon. Meanwhile, I will be receiving KKB on Wednesday, and my B&C's at some point. I sure hope that those are okay, as they do not have any left in my store, and of course B&C is sold out online. Maybe by now KKB is too?

FYI, I was given a coupon for $10 off a $25 purchase today. Has that one already been posted here? If not, I will get you guys the expiration date and online code. 

Now on to plan Operation Yank Yankin' Candle #2


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> Don't be grabbing all my stock from my stores.  LOL I do go to Milwaukee often though.


Oh Myerman...challenge accepted. I feel this sudden itch for a quick run to the border!  How about you, Gloomycatt?!? I bet we can even find a Home Goods or TJ Maxx for some extra fun.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Haddonfield1963 said:


> By any chance is that the one from the St. Louis area? I saw that on there last week if so. I am going to St. Louis this coming weekend and was gonna check in on that if it was still there. Glad you bought it, though. My fiancé would murder me if I brought that home. Lol.


Oh shoot haddonfield yes it is! I'm sorry!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the love, Nina! Everything is so hectic today, that it has been so hard to find the time to update everyone on my YC jaunt, LOL! My manager and assistant manager were both off today, and one of the two salespeople in the store looked like he was going to have a heart attack when I told him I wanted to return what I brought in. It was only seven pieces, but you would think I had brought ALL of my bad purchases in there, LOL! I left half of them at home, until I see if YC makes good on my reshipments. We will see!
> 
> Meanwhile, I simply returned my seven items, and had the balance put on a YC gift card. I do not know if points for these returns onto the gift card will be deducted from my YC Rewards Balance. I did not give them my e-mail for these returns, so I will keep you posted.
> 
> While I know I teased on closing out the store today, LOL, it had pretty much already been ransacked before I got there! I had to order my large Ginger Pumpkin Candles in store, and most of the Halloween pieces, including Boneys, that I was looking for, had been picked over. I was going to use part of my credit to pick up the Scenterpiece that looks like it is made out of dark wood, and before I went back to pick it up, after first spotting it, someone else had grabbed the last one, LOL. The store is expecting one more on the truck this Thursday, and is going to hold it for me until the weekend.
> 
> So, aside from ordering 4 Large Ginger Pumpkin Candles, and getting 1 Large Jar Cinnamon Stick, and 1 Large Apple Cider Tumbler, I only purchased one Boney Football Player, and, I must confess, I CAVED ON THE BONEY BIRD PLANE! I had seen it during the premiere, and was hesitant about it. But, after I pulled the tabs, and saw the lights, I just had to have it.  Ahhhhh, the winking and blinking, bright colored lights! It was GLORIOUS! That is, unless you are prone to seizures.
> 
> I still have $39.99 left on my gift card, enough for another Boney Bang Bus, LOL. But, I will be using it on the Scenterpiece, along with some of those inserts to try, with the $20 off $45 coupon. Meanwhile, I will be receiving KKB on Wednesday, and my B&C's at some point. I sure hope that those are okay, as they do not have any left in my store, and of course B&C is sold out online. Maybe by now KKB is too?
> 
> FYI, I was given a coupon for $10 off a $25 purchase today. Has that one already been posted here? If not, I will get you guys the expiration date and online code.
> 
> Now onto plan Operation Yank Yankin' Candle #2


Glad you had a successful shopping trip!!! I ran into my store last night out of curiosity. They had a ton left! Sales guy ticked me off, I heard him give someone a B2G2F candle coupon. When I asked him about it he acted as if the coupon didn't exist.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Glad you had a successful shopping trip!!! I ran into my store last night out of curiosity. They had a ton left! Sales guy ticked me off, I heard him give someone a B2G2F candle coupon. When I asked him about it he acted as if the coupon didn't exist.


Lucy, it does exist! I received one today as well! I don't know if the information for that one and the $10 off $25 has been posted here. If not, please let me know, guys! Thanks!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> You know what I hate more than a piece arriving damaged? When you contact the seller and they give you attitude and act as if they did what they had to and I should just accept a damaged piece due to their shoddy packing.


I hear that. 

I had one seller tell me off something fierce, saying she was quitting eBay because of people like me. Yes, I am a horrible person for wanting my money back for an expensive 2008 piece that was broken into more pieces than I care to remember. I never got my money back, and let's just say I'm not as skilled a plastic surgeon as others in the forum are! I'll have to post pictures when I set up my display. 

My favorite still is the girl who stuffed four Boneys in one box with only a piece of brown paper inside. I could hear the carnage when I picked up the box. She was offended when I suggested she may want to wrap future pieces more securely. Insisted that YC shipped them to her like that. Really, without its own box with styrofoam? 

Okay, now I'm starting to freak out about the piece I just won on EBay. Fingers crossed!


----------



## myerman82

Remember that Yankee Candle has a 2 day grace period on their coupons. They may act like there is a "new and better" coupon now but if you want the buy one get one candle you have two more days.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I hear that.
> 
> I had one seller tell me off something fierce, saying she was quitting eBay because of people like me. Yes, I am a horrible person for wanting my money back for an expensive 2008 piece that was broken into more pieces than I care to remember. I never got my money back, and let's just say I'm not as skilled a plastic surgeon as others in the forum are! I'll have to post pictures when I set up my display.
> 
> My favorite still is the girl who stuffed four Boneys in one box with only a piece of brown paper inside. I could hear the carnage when I picked up the box. She was offended when I suggested she may want to wrap future pieces more securely. Insisted that YC shipped them to her like that. Really, without its own box with styrofoam?
> 
> Okay, now I'm starting to freak out about the piece I just won on EBay. Fingers crossed!


Ebay can he a shady place at times. That's why they are cracking down on sellers. It's because of the bad sellers they have to enforce their guarantee. I remember when sellers would ad to their listings that they were not responsible for anything that happens once the package left their house. Yeah ok, try that crap now.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I hear that.
> 
> I had one seller tell me off something fierce, saying she was quitting eBay because of people like me. Yes, I am a horrible person for wanting my money back for an expensive 2008 piece that was broken into more pieces than I care to remember. I never got my money back, and let's just say I'm not as skilled a plastic surgeon as others in the forum are! I'll have to post pictures when I set up my display.
> 
> My favorite still is the girl who stuffed four Boneys in one box with only a piece of brown paper inside. I could hear the carnage when I picked up the box. She was offended when I suggested she may want to wrap future pieces more securely. Insisted that YC shipped them to her like that. Really, without its own box with styrofoam?
> 
> Okay, now I'm starting to freak out about the piece I just won on EBay. Fingers crossed!


Ebay can be a shady place at times. That's why they are cracking down on sellers. It's because of the bad sellers they have to enforce their guarantee. I remember when sellers would ad to their listings that they were not responsible for anything that happens once the package left their house. Yeah ok, try that crap now.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the love, Nina! Everything is so hectic today, that it has been so hard to find the time to update everyone on my YC jaunt, LOL! My manager and assistant manager were both off today, and one of the two salespeople in the store looked like he was going to have a heart attack when I told him I wanted to return what I brought in. It was only seven pieces, but you would think I had brought ALL of my bad purchases in there, LOL! I left half of them at home, until I see if YC makes good on my reshipments. We will see!
> 
> Meanwhile, I simply returned my seven items, and had the balance put on a YC gift card. I do not know if points for these returns onto the gift card will be deducted from my YC Rewards Balance. I did not give them my e-mail for these returns, so I will keep you posted.
> 
> While I know I teased on closing out the store today, LOL, it had pretty much already been ransacked before I got there! I had to order my large Ginger Pumpkin Candles in store, and most of the Halloween pieces, including Boneys, that I was looking for, had been picked over. I was going to use part of my credit to pick up the Scenterpiece that looks like it is made out of dark wood, and before I went back to pick it up, after first spotting it, someone else had grabbed the last one, LOL. The store is expecting one more on the truck this Thursday, and is going to hold it for me until the weekend.
> 
> So, aside from ordering 4 Large Ginger Pumpkin Candles, and getting 1 Large Jar Cinnamon Stick, and 1 Large Apple Cider Tumbler, I only purchased one Boney Football Player, and, I must confess, I CAVED ON THE BONEY BIRD PLANE! I had seen it during the premiere, and was hesitant about it. But, after I pulled the tabs, and saw the lights, I just had to have it.  Ahhhhh, the winking and blinking, bright colored lights! It was GLORIOUS! That is, unless you are prone to seizures.
> 
> I still have $39.99 left on my gift card, enough for another Boney Bang Bus, LOL. But, I will be using it on the Scenterpiece, along with some of those inserts to try, with the $20 off $45 coupon. Meanwhile, I will be receiving KKB on Wednesday, and my B&C's at some point. I sure hope that those are okay, as they do not have any left in my store, and of course B&C is sold out online. Maybe by now KKB is too?
> 
> FYI, I was given a coupon for $10 off a $25 purchase today. Has that one already been posted here? If not, I will get you guys the expiration date and online code.
> 
> Now on to plan Operation Yank Yankin' Candle #2


Congrats on the new Boneys! I just love the Bird Plane, and yes, the lights are so extravagant and wonderful!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> That would be me. I love the foodie candles! I'm still pondering which scents to get. So many choices!


SW, I am a BBW fall candle junkie, esp. for the food fragrances. As I think Myerman said, Heirloom Pumpkin rocks. And as CCW recommended, pumpkin pecan waffles and the maple popcorn one are super yummy.

Not a pumpkin scent, but bourbon butterscotch smelled really good too. I'll be ordering one of those yet tonight. So excited these are on sale, even if only for a few hours and I can't use one of my remaining survey coupons!


----------



## myerman82

I love Heirloom Pumpkin and I love Ginger Pumpkin from Yankee Candle. Those are my two favorite pumpkin scents this year. Once there is a in store sale (2 for $22 please) I will try some of the other fall scents.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> SW, I am a BBW fall candle junkie, esp. for the food fragrances. As I think Myerman said, Heirloom Pumpkin rocks. And as CCW recommended, pumpkin pecan waffles and the maple popcorn one are super yummy.
> 
> Not a pumpkin scent, but bourbon butterscotch smelled really good too. I'll be ordering one of those yet tonight. So excited these are on sale, even if only for a few hours and I can't use one of my remaining survey coupons!


Looks like I am in good company with you, MJ! I enjoyed smelling some of the newer BABW candles today, and will be looking forward to throwing down some $$$$$$ on them soon! Out of the ones I smelled today, the Sea Salt & Maple Popcorn, the Bourbon Butterscotch, and the Heirloom Pumpkin really stood out to me. 

For any of you who have not tried the Pumpkin Pecan Waffles, it is one of my absolute favorites. I am so glad that BABW brought that scent back this year, and are expanding the line!


----------



## Madjoodie

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thanks! Just price checked it on eBay it was about $135! It's the yankee 2007 mansion.


Nice score, EA! Wish I had one as cool as that.  Would love to see what you do with this bad boy display wise!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Madjoodie said:


> Nice score, EA! Wish I had one as cool as that.  Would love to see what you do with this bad boy display wise!


I know just where it's going tomorrow! I will share some pics when it's all set up! Thanks so much.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

It looks like we all have pretty similar candle tastes, because we're cool like that.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin, did you get any witches brew today. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, did you get any witches brew today. LOL


Not for me.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Not for me.



Are you cooking a nice big pot of witches brew tonight for us?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Are you cooking a nice big pot of witches brew tonight for us?


Yes, but it has to simmer another 24 hours, LOL! We need it really strong, as it seems that they are coming out the woodworks around here lately!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, but it has to simmer another 24 hours, LOL! We need it really strong, as it seems that they are coming out the woodworks around here lately!


don't you mean they AREN'T LOL


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Oh shoot haddonfield yes it is! I'm sorry!


No need to be sorry! I really don't have the space for it anyway. Trust me, my fiancé would have flipped if I brought it home. Lol. Show us how you display it when you get it home. I'm very happy you got it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Are you cooking a nice big pot of witches brew tonight for us?


Myerman, I know everyone wants what I've got cooking, but it is going to take a little patience and time on this batch.  I'm sure the wait will be worth it, LOL!


----------



## SalemWitch

myerman82 said:


> I love Heirloom Pumpkin and I love Ginger Pumpkin from Yankee Candle. Those are my two favorite pumpkin scents this year. Once there is a in store sale (2 for $22 please) I will try some of the other fall scents.


I bought 2 Heirloom Pumpkin's today -- my first candles from B&BW -- I hope I like!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Myerman, I know everyone wants what I've got cooking, but it is going to take a little patience and time on this batch.  I'm sure the wait will be worth it, LOL!


Give me a stick, I'll wake the trolls. I heard witches brew is just the thing to get it poppin. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> No need to be sorry! I really don't have the space for it anyway. Trust me, my fiancé would have flipped if I brought it home. Lol. Show us how you display it when you get it home. I'm very happy you got it!


Yes, show us so we can envy you! ....and be happy for you of course!!


----------



## myerman82

SalemWitch said:


> I bought 2 Heirloom Pumpkin's today -- my first candles from B&BW -- I hope I like!


Let me know how you like Heirloom Pumpkin. B&BW candles may not last as long as Yankee Candle but they are soooooooo good. Yankee, take notes


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, show us so we can envy you! ....and be happy for you of course!!


I will be out by my parents on Wednesday. I asked my mom to please put out her 2007 mansion I bought her so I can take some pictures for everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Give me a stick, I'll wake the trolls. I heard witches brew is just the thing to get it poppin. LOL


Are you sure that's a good idea? I don't think trolls like to be poked with sticks. I hear it makes them feel dirty.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> I will be out by my parents on Wednesday. I asked my mom to please put out her 2007 mansion I bought her so I can take some pictures for everyone.


That's when you blind her with the camera, grab the mansion, and make a run for it! LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Are you sure that's a good idea? I don't think trolls like to be poked with sticks. I hear it makes them feel dirty.


Lets all hop on the bang bus, I just have to make sure the lights are working sure. You know I haven't checked on that yet.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> That's when you blind her with the camera, grab the mansion, and make a run for it! LOL


switch out with last years mansion. lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, show us so we can envy you! ....and be happy for you of course!!


But of course my dears! I have to have someone to show my obsession off to who can appreciate it! My hubby just shook his head and said get it lol. He couldn't believe the 135 dollar one on eBay I showed him to prove the deal it was.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Lets all hop on the bang bus, I just have to make sure the lights are working sure. You know I haven't checked on that yet.


Do we need the lights to work? Some things are best UNseen with the lights off.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> But of course my dears! I have to have someone to show my obsession off to who can appreciate it! My hubby just shook his head and said get it lol. He couldn't believe the 135 dollar one on eBay I showed him to prove the deal it was.


You got a awesome price on it too.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Do we need the lights to work? Some things are best UNseen with the lights off.


Yes but you know what they say, the second time is a charm.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, show us so we can envy you! ....and be happy for you of course!!


EA! Watch out! They are going to be coming for you next, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yes but you know what they say, the second time is a charm.


I thought that was the THIRD time?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I thought that was the THIRD time?


Really???  Worst than I thought. smh Just give it up already.  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> But of course my dears! I have to have someone to show my obsession off to who can appreciate it! My hubby just shook his head and said get it lol. He couldn't believe the 135 dollar one on eBay I showed him to prove the deal it was.


EA, I am liking you more and more every single day! When dear ol' hubs has given up, you know your girl power is right where its supposed to be at! Congrats on your killer find!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Really???  Worst than I thought. smh Just give it up already.  LOL


Your absolutely right! Might as well get it over with. We don't know how many attempts it's going to take, before the circuits connect properly.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I already mentioned fingering my bus hole a couple of times the other day, and it still doesn't work right. It looks like I need some more practice!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> EA, I am liking you more and more every single day! When dear ol' hubs has given up, you know your girl power is right where its supposed to be at! Congrats on your killer find!


Lol! Thank you PM! After 6 years of marriage he's figured out when I have my eye on something I must have it or nag. Bahahahaha


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I already mentioned fingering my bus hole a couple of times the other day, and it still doesn't work right. It looks like I need some more practice!


They say practice makes perfect.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I already mentioned fingering my bus hole a couple of times the other day, and it still doesn't work right. It looks like I need some more practice!


If you ask DDG nicely I'm sure she'll give you some pointers.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Your absolutely right! Might as well get it over with. We don't know how many attempts it's going to take, before the circuits connect properly.


The world may never know.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> If you ask DDG nicely I'm sure she'll give you some pointers.


Problem is we can't find her. Last she was spotted with Wake The Dead.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Problem is we can't find her. Last she was spotted with Wake The Dead.


Omg! I'm sure he is wiiiiide awake now lmao


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The world may never know.


LOL! Tootsie Roll Pops and the Boney Bang Bus! Now THAT'S a party!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Omg! I'm sure he is wiiiiide awake now lmao


He's waiting for the bang bus to pick him up.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! Tootsie Roll Pops and the Boney Bang Bus! Now THAT'S a party!


Don't forget owls. Hoot Gravely wants in on the action too. No wonder he loves "witches brew" rofl


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> If you ask DDG nicely I'm sure she'll give you some pointers.


Myerman, I think we've corrupted EA! Now, that's my kinda thinking, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Myerman, I think we've corrupted EA! Now, that's my kinda thinking, LOL!



EA welcome to the shady tree.  They try to cut it down but we said no no no LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> EA welcome to the shady tree.  They try to cut it down but we said no no no LOL


Now that you have company, I am going to have to leave for the night, LOL. I love you guys, and the legendary shady tree.  I have important business I must attend to early (bag of Tootsie Roll Pops in hand).  Keep cover for me, until I return. *hugs*


----------



## myerman82

I think I might be heading out too. Things seem to have quiet down here for the night. Anyone up to chat I'll be checking back for a bit.


----------



## redsea

I'm here, I'm here! Lol


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I'm here, I'm here! Lol


Good, then I am here too.


----------



## redsea

Here is my official Boney update for the night! I have a replacement DDG and Eye Phone coming, along with the Bus in Sept. Fisherman was the only one I wasn't sure of, but it looks like it is staying unless I find one dramatically better. The front looks awesome!  I am loving my Boney display so far!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Here is my official Boney update for the night! I have a replacement DDG and Eye Phone coming, along with the Bus in Sept. Fisherman was the only one I wasn't sure of, but it looks like it is staying unless I find one dramatically better. The front looks awesome!  I am loving my Boney display so far!


I just realized that I have not opened Bonsey, Eye Phone, Dawn, The bird , and the candy dish yet. I am out of room on where to put them for the time being. I figure they are safer wrapped up.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I just realized that I have not opened Bonsey, Eye Phone, Dawn, The bird , and the candy dish yet. I am out of room on where to put them for the time being. I figure they are safer wrapped up.


Oh, well you could open them and pack them back up...after you take pictures! Lol. The bird's lights are so cool! Bright colorful, flashy!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Oh, well you could open them and pack them back up...after you take pictures! Lol. The bird's lights are so cool! Bright colorful, flashy!


Yes, I love that bird. Is it bad that I'm thinking about going back for a second one.


----------



## myerman82

Here is a picture everyone, my potion display this year. I had to downsize a bit this year due to new furniture taking up extra room. Yes, that doll is handmade and inspired by a Gothic Halloween doll I saw at a Halloween consignment store. The bottles are also handmade.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Yes, I love that bird. Is it bad that I'm thinking about going back for a second one.


Not bad at all! Two, three, four! Hey, you still have that twenty off coupon sitting around? Put it to good use!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> Here is a treat for everyone, my potion display this year. I had to downsize a bit this year due to new furniture taking up extra room. Yes, that doll is handmade and inspired by a Gothic Halloween doll I saw at a Halloween consignment store. The bottles are also handmade.


You have talent, my friend!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Here is a picture everyone, my potion display this year. I had to downsize a bit this year due to new furniture taking up extra room. Yes, that doll is handmade and inspired by a Gothic Halloween doll I saw at a Halloween consignment store. The bottles are also handmade.


Wow, you has a real talent for decorating!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Not bad at all! Two, three, four! Hey, you still have that twenty off coupon sitting around? Put it to good use!


Definitely need a second one because you never know.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Definitely need a second one because you never know.


I know! You should get some clear string and hang one from the ceiling!  LOL, that probably isn't the best idea for a variety of reasons!


----------



## gloomycatt

Madjoodie said:


> Hey Gloomycatt! I'm a Milwaukee, WI girl, and there are 4 YC stores here (5 if you count the Pleasant Prairie Outlet). But I can save you some time/gas money, as I haven't seen the witches hand in any of them. Jar topper, yes. Maybe Myerman can tell us which stores close to the border we should be checking!


Thanks Madjoodie!!! And how exciting to have a boney bunch friend so nearby


----------



## gloomycatt

Madjoodie said:


> Oh Myerman...challenge accepted. I feel this sudden itch for a quick run to the border!  How about you, Gloomycatt?!? I bet we can even find a Home Goods or TJ Maxx for some extra fun.


Yes!!!! Watch out Myerman!!!


----------



## myerman82

gloomycatt said:


> Yes!!!! Watch out Myerman!!!


Fair game since I sometimes invade your territory to snatch up Halloween stuff.


----------



## gloomycatt

myerman82 said:


> Here is a picture everyone, my potion display this year. I had to downsize a bit this year due to new furniture taking up extra room. Yes, that doll is handmade and inspired by a Gothic Halloween doll I saw at a Halloween consignment store. The bottles are also handmade.


There's a Halloween consignment store?!!!! I wanna go there!!


----------



## myerman82

gloomycatt said:


> There's a Halloween consignment store?!!!! I wanna go there!!


It's gone now since the owner moved to Texas. She has people bring unique stuff in and sell for them. Halloween season was when she had the most unique stuff. It was called Trash and Treasures.


----------



## gloomycatt

I was recently at an antique place on the west side of Madison and saw vintage Halloween candles and plastic figurines (I'd say 1930's/1940's) and they were VERY pricey, over $100. The only other place I've seen those was on the History channel's History of Halloween *sigh*


----------



## myerman82

gloomycatt said:


> I was recently at an antique place on the west side of Madison and saw vintage Halloween candles and plastic figurines (I'd say 1930's/1940's) and they were VERY pricey, over $100. The only other place I've seen those was on the History channel's History of Halloween *sigh*


Yes, that stuff is very pricey. However, if your able to recreate some of it, it's much cheaper.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Here is a picture everyone, my potion display this year. I had to downsize a bit this year due to new furniture taking up extra room. Yes, that doll is handmade and inspired by a Gothic Halloween doll I saw at a Halloween consignment store. The bottles are also handmade.


Loving your display mm!


----------



## myerman82

Just saw that this fell to the second page. We can't let that happen.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey all. Hope you all are doing well. Myer loved the display.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey all. Hope you all are doing well. Myer loved the display.


Thank you.


----------



## redsea

Oh no, we can't let this go down! And we had records for a while, not sure if we still do!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

It'll spike again whenever Sept. 2nd rolls around. I bet Sean M. is having a nice mai tai on a beach somewhere so he can prepare for the next wave of boney-craze lol


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Oh no, we can't let this go down! And we had records for a while, not sure if we still do!


This normally happens after the first release. Once the second wave hits stores this will pick up steam again.


----------



## myerman82

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> It'll spike again whenever Sept. 2nd rolls around. I bet Sean M. is having a nice mai tai on a beach somewhere so he can prepare for the next wave of boney-craze lol


I hope Lindsay W isn't with him. She is the only one who seems to know what she is doing there.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> This normally happens after the first release. Once the second wave hits stores this will pick up steam again.


 This year will be different! It is going to stay on the first page all year long.  I am a wishful thinker, but we can do it!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I hope Lindsay W isn't with him. She is the only one who seems to know what she is doing there.


She is the best! I have gotten awesome CS from her. She usually shows up when I but the chat button.


----------



## redsea

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> It'll spike again whenever Sept. 2nd rolls around. I bet Sean M. is having a nice mai tai on a beach somewhere so he can prepare for the next wave of boney-craze lol


I wonder if they will have a few more shipments after September 2 sent to stores. Maybe a few, just to keep more stock around towards October. One can hope!


----------



## Auntmeanne

If Lindsey doesn't show up I click out and wait to get her. I tried Sean he is worthless. He needs to stay on a permanent vacation. I asked her if the quality was gonna be better on the bus the second time around and she said they weren't sure at this point. Sean will just lie and say what problem.


----------



## Auntmeanne

oh wait then he said "the pieces are going to have slight variations" I think our problems go wayyyy beyond slight variations.


----------



## weenbaby

Hey guys! I hope to set up my boneys tonight. 
I have a problem though, I just got into the divergent series and now I have the movie to watch plus the next 2 books to read. My boneys might be on the backburner for a day or two. LOL! Plus I don't know if I have to work tonight.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> She is the best! I have gotten awesome CS from her. She usually shows up when I but the chat button.


When Sean shows up in chat I hit the exit button and try again. LOL


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Love love LOVE Divergent. Exxccept the last book lol its just...UGH


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> Hey guys! I hope to set up my boneys tonight.
> I have a problem though, I just got into the divergent series and now I have the movie to watch plus the next 2 books to read. My boneys might be on the backburner for a day or two. LOL! Plus I don't know if I have to work tonight.


Take pictures when you do! I haven't read that series, but have heard good things about it.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I wonder if they will have a few more shipments after September 2 sent to stores. Maybe a few, just to keep more stock around towards October. One can hope!


Well, they want to cater to the whiners who moan and groan when there isn't anything left come Halloween so I'm guessing there will be. I'm talking about the people who just casually walk in the store October 15th expecting a silver platter of Boney Bunches handed to them.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Well, they want to cater to the whiners who moan and groan when there isn't anything left come Halloween so I'm guessing there will be. I'm talking about the people who just casually walk in the store October 15th expecting a silver platter of Boney Bunches handed to them.


I hope so, that way I can just keep buying new stuff for a longer time! Lol


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I hope so, that way I can just keep buying new stuff for a longer time! Lol


I'll be right there with you buying stuff. LOL Maybe extending the line for another month isn't such a bad thing after all. LOL


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I'll be right there with you buying stuff. LOL Maybe extending the line for another month isn't such a bad thing after all. LOL


Right! That way we can be tempted for longer!


----------



## redsea

I just went to two Yankee stores to possibly exchange my fisherman, and I couldn't find one I liked better than mine. Mine does have a tiny chip on a fin, not sure if I should still keep it. I could have gotten one without a chip, but the paint on these weren't so good. Oh my dear fisherman, what am I going to do with you?


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I just went to two Yankee stores to possibly exchange my fisherman, and I couldn't find one I liked better than mine. Mine does have a tiny chip on a fin, not sure if I should still keep it. I could have gotten one without a chip, but the paint on these weren't so good. Oh my dear fisherman, what am I going to do with you?


That chip would annoy me. Personally I would exchange for a shoddy paint job over settling for the chip. Then I would see what comes in later.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> That chip would annoy me. Personally I would exchange for a shoddy paint job over settling for the chip. Then I would see what comes in later.


Here is the infamous chip...so tiny, yet so annoying! Lol, I am awfully particular these days!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I`m curious. Where this year the pieces have so many flaws I can see a flaw across the room now. Has anybody been taking out older pieces and found anything? I'm scared to. Where I have flaws on the brain. I see everything now. I hope that make sense.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Just picked up my 2007 mansion. I told the seller what a deal and others were interested. She just looked on eBay and emailed me there is a new listing with a $20 starting bid if anyone is interested!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Hey guys! I hope to set up my boneys tonight.
> I have a problem though, I just got into the divergent series and now I have the movie to watch plus the next 2 books to read. My boneys might be on the backburner for a day or two. LOL! Plus I don't know if I have to work tonight.


The first book was really good! Haven't read the other two, too cheap to buy hardbacks and the wait list at the library is insane.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Just picked up my 2007 mansion. I told the seller what a deal and others were interested. She just looked on eBay and emailed me there is a new listing with a $20 starting bid if anyone is interested!


I saw that listing yesterday. I bet by the time it ends it will be over $100. Congrats on the mansion, it's a good one.
To answer Auntmeanne's question, I haven't examined my older pieces for flaws. However, in the past I have looked at them and I was satisfied with the pieces I picked out. I don't recall ever having this many problems with these in one year.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Love love LOVE Divergent. Exxccept the last book lol its just...UGH


I'm with you on that, Mrs. F.! 

Weenbaby, I just watched the movie again last week. Gotta say, this is one where I may like the movie as much as the book! Can't wait to start seeing more displays from you and the rest of the forum gang.


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> I just went to two Yankee stores to possibly exchange my fisherman, and I couldn't find one I liked better than mine. Mine does have a tiny chip on a fin, not sure if I should still keep it. I could have gotten one without a chip, but the paint on these weren't so good. Oh my dear fisherman, what am I going to do with you?


Chips drive me nuts, personally. Esp. if on the front of the piece. Sad that quality is at a point where we have to debate bad paint versus chips. 

Stores by me are getting more stock in already, so perhaps if you just keep checking?!? I feel like I am stalking my store, but mama needs a witch's hand and butt boots still!


----------



## Madjoodie

Yes, I finally caved. Rewards vouchers, coupons, and glowing recommendations pushed me over the edge. Spookywolf, this pic is especially for you!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

This thing is huge and holds 7 tea lights. I bought a spooky tree and gargoyles from the dollar tree to go with it.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208168
> 
> 
> This thing is huge and holds 7 tea lights. I bought a spooky tree and gargoyles from the dollar tree to go with it.


Seeing that picture brings back memories.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Seeing that picture brings back memories.


How many of the mansions do you have MM? I so want the one with the tower!!


----------



## myerman82

I only have the one from last year. I had bought that one in 2007 (it was very limited) and gave it to my mom after she saw it and loved it. I am still looking for that 2009 mansion with the tower myself. I can't believed I passed on the mansions every year but it was due to not having space to display them.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> I only have the one from last year. I had bought that one in 2007 (it was very limited) and gave it to my mom after she saw it and loved it. I am still looking for that 2009 mansion with the tower myself. I can't believed I passed on the mansions every year but it was due to not having space to display them.


Ditto on the space! They are huge!


----------



## Auntmeanne

EA, you lucked out. The mansion looks incredible. Way to go. I'm so jealous.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Ditto on the space! They are huge!


I would back collect in a second if I found them for a reasonable price. I found a great way to make more space this year. I built a shelf over my tv so I'm able to display more now. LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myer is the spot above the toilet taken yet? lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> EA, you lucked out. The mansion looks incredible. Way to go. I'm so jealous.


Thank you! It really only happened because I decided to ditch eBay and look on Craigslist. Definitely going to keep looking there.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> But of course my dears! I have to have someone to show my obsession off to who can appreciate it! My hubby just shook his head and said get it lol. He couldn't believe the 135 dollar one on eBay I showed him to prove the deal it was.


Yes, you totally justified it EA! Tell him "could've been worse dear" LOL!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> I would back collect in a second if I found them for a reasonable price. I found a great way to make more space this year. I built a shelf over my tv so I'm able to display more now. LOL


Sweeeeet! I'm always hanging shelves to use up wall space since I've depleted everything else lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, you totally justified it EA! Tell him "could've been worse dear" LOL!!


Lol! Yes and next month it will be worse with the September restock hahaha. I'm going to try to break it gently but if you never hear from me again you know what happened.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer is the spot above the toilet taken yet? lol


What toilet LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Lol! Yes and next month it will be worse with the September restock hahaha. I'm going to try to break it gently but if you never hear from me again you know what happened.


BAHA EA!! You killll me! Love it ! At least you died for a great cause, right??? LOL! Just make sure you go out with a nice view of your Boneys and that amazing new mansion!!  hehe!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thank you! It really only happened because I decided to ditch eBay and look on Craigslist. Definitely going to keep looking there.


Take that eBay vultures!


----------



## Auntmeanne

OMG, I don't mean to change the subject just kinda in shock. Did ya'll see where Robin Williams died today?


----------



## redsea

I just heard a few minutes ago.


----------



## myerman82

This is what I mean by building a shelf over my TV.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> This is what I mean by building a shelf over my TV.


Good idea myerman!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myer love it where did u get ur busts?


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer love it where did u get ur busts?


Home Goods, everything up there is from Home Good except the Mansion.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I can't wait we got a home goods this year. So far they have had no halloween but I'm going this wed.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> BAHA EA!! You killll me! Love it ! At least you died for a great cause, right??? LOL! Just make sure you go out with a nice view of your Boneys and that amazing new mansion!!  hehe!


I will leave you guys my boneys and mansion in my will lol!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Take that eBay vultures!


Exactly! It is so hard to get a good deal on there anymore.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I will leave you guys my boneys and mansion in my will lol!


LOL, as much as I love the mansion, you would be too greatly missed!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> This is what I mean by building a shelf over my TV.


I'm hoping to find a headless horseman at Homegoods this year!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Exactly! It is so hard to get a good deal on there anymore.


I'm tellin' ya! Last year I got such great deals....this season no such luck!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, as much as I love the mansion, you would be too greatly missed!


It's ok I will haunt it so you will never be free of me bahaha!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hey Auntmeanne, did you see the Boney ornament is now $500? $200 off!! Go get it! LOL!!  hurry!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> It's ok I will haunt it so you will never be free of me bahaha!


Oh what a fantastic idea!! Lucky ghost !! lol!!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy, not even if I won the lottery. People can ask anything they want. Asking and getting is 2 completely different things. Why does he think that thing is worth so much? 
If he gets it some of us should put our "rare" buses up.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy, not even if I won the lottery. People can ask anything they want. Asking and getting is 2 completely different things. Why does he think that thing is worth so much?
> If he gets it some of us should put our "rare" buses up.


I think it must mean more to the seller....I cant see why on Earth they would post it for that price......Its neat but...... its not even close to worth that price... eeek!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Not even close to that price.


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thank you! It really only happened because I decided to ditch eBay and look on Craigslist. Definitely going to keep looking there.



Great idea, never would have thought to look there!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> This is what I mean by building a shelf over my TV.


Love your headless horseman!!!! Very cool!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I will leave you guys my boneys and mansion in my will lol!


I get the mansion, EA! You already beat me to it once : )


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> I can't wait we got a home goods this year. So far they have had no halloween but I'm going this wed.


I just got one this year, too! They have a little bit out, but not a ton. Hoping for more this week, they get trucks Tues and Thurs. So you know where I'll be Wed and Friday!


----------



## Auntmeanne

They seem to have pretty good prices. I'm excited. I hope I see things that are as good as Myer is displaying.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I get the mansion, EA! You already beat me to it once : )


Lol! Ok but I'm haunting you!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> They seem to have pretty good prices. I'm excited. I hope I see things that are as good as Myer is displaying.


I'm sure you'll find even better stuff than what I have.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Love your headless horseman!!!! Very cool!


Thank you, I have seen it at Home Goods last year too so I'm sure they will bring it back again. There is a version with a orange pumpkin that some people have saw at Home Goods which seems to be the rare version. I haven't found that one yet though.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Thank you, I have seen it at Home Goods last year too so I'm sure they will bring it back again. There is a version with a orange pumpkin that some people have saw at Home Goods which seems to be the rare version. I haven't found that one yet though.


Good to know, thanks!!!! I may need to get an extra orange bin if I find too much!


----------



## happythenjaded

OK guys.... hopefully someone can snatch this up quickly. !! 2010 B&BW in the box for $89! I know a lot of you liked it when I posted pictures of it with the Gothic Farmers..... usually goes for over $100-$150 during this season.... so its a deal! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-Hallow...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d22477301

 FYI, theres another one for $150 OBO with 8.60 shipping.... NO box....so.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy when did you post the pic i missed it can u post again


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy when did you post the pic i missed it can u post again


It was last year. I will post again when I unbox the house this season  The house was MADE for Boneys!! My favorite Halloween house for sure  I collect all the B&BW Halloween luminary houses each season but the 2010 is the best by far!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> It was last year. I will post again when I unbox the house this season  The house was MADE for Boneys!! My favorite Halloween house for sure  I collect all the B&BW Halloween luminary houses each season but the 2010 is the best by far!


I LOVE the houses...well all except last years! I was soo disappointed in B&BW last year. Where the heck did they come up with a barn idea anyway...lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

i want it so bad. I like those houses just don't have the spare with the boneys just coming out.


----------



## Auntmeanne

i saw a pic of the barn it was terrible. Doesn't even look like it belongs in the same line.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I LOVE the houses...well all except last years! I was soo disappointed in B&BW last year. Where the heck did they come up with a barn idea anyway...lol


Last years was awful..... EKK but! It was cute..... shoddy but cute, LOL!!


----------



## myerman82

I want to like that barn but its different. Is there going to be a house this year? After last year I lost hope.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I want to like that barn but its different. Is there going to be a house this year? After last year I lost hope.


I'm not sure....Every time I go into B&BW I ask them and they have no idea. Last year was so disappointing! Not only because of the cheesy house but because they cut out 99% of their Halloween line.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I want to like that barn but its different. Is there going to be a house this year? After last year I lost hope.


Ever since the contract ended between them and Slatkin & Co I just feel like things have went downhill


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm not sure....Every time I go into B&BW I ask them and they have no idea. Last year was so disappointing! Not only because of the cheesy house but because they cut out 99% of their Halloween line.


If they dont bring the Boo-Tique back this year..... I will be SO mad!


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Ever since the contract ended between them and Slatkin & Co I just feel like things have went downhill


amen!!! eeeek


----------



## Auntmeanne

I was shocked bbw did that also. The had a few pumpkin pieces and the house. Thats all i saw.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Yes, I finally caved. Rewards vouchers, coupons, and glowing recommendations pushed me over the edge. Spookywolf, this pic is especially for you!
> 
> View attachment 208167


Awh, so glad you got him, Madjoodie! Another bird convert...sigh! Lovin' the bird love on here, guys! LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

As usual, I'm running to catch up with the thread. EA - LOVE your mansion - so jelly. That's a really good one too. Myerman, you've got a jump on everybody with your displays! Very cool and I love your decorations! 

I'm still reeling from the shock about Robin Williams. What the heck happened?


----------



## Auntmeanne

Said he killed himself by suffocation. Is that hanging?


----------



## myerman82

Last year was the biggest disappointment. They focused on fall instead of halloween. So many people complained and I hope they bring it back. Didn't b&bw see how profitable it is for yankee candle.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne-- found these pictures from last season I posted of the Boneys and the B&BW houses


----------



## Auntmeanne

Man with the success of the early haunted houses they could have made a few more pieces and the line would have blown up. Such a sad missed opportunity.


----------



## Auntmeanne

loved the picks happy. The franks look really good in front of their house also.


----------



## myerman82

Happy, your decorating is top notch. You can show me a thing or two about decorating.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> loved the picks happy. The franks look really good in front of their house also.


Thanks! I figured they would look cute with the little Frank boy!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, your decorating is top notch. You can show me a thing or two about decorating.


Oh, stop it!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Happy, I have that luminary too! I always put my headless horseman Boney in front of it! I love that one, that was a good year. I hope they expand Halloween more at BBW, time will tell!

I think poor Robin Williams turned the car on in the garage is what I'm hearing.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> If they dont bring the Boo-Tique back this year..... I will be SO mad!


I agree! Whoever had that idea should be fired! Lol


----------



## myerman82

Hopefully last year showed that people want halloween and they bring it back. However, from what I have heard I doubt it will be this year.


----------



## Auntmeanne

ok i'm outta here. good nite all.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm going to have to check out the news about Robin Williams. I really like him and that's so sad! 

I hate to post and run, guys, but I've got early work in the a.m. so have to get some sleep. Talk to you later.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Auntmeanne said:


> ok i'm outta here. good nite all.


Goodnight Auntmeanne!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> I'm going to have to check out the news about Robin Williams. I really like him and that's so sad!
> 
> I hate to post and run, guys, but I've got early work in the a.m. so have to get some sleep. Talk to you later.


Goodnight Spooky!


----------



## happythenjaded

Not Boney related either but.... I got this tree last year and LOVE displaying it with my Boneys.... Need to pull it out of storage also but. Its the Avon tree from last year! 

I actually bought additional ornamnets from Kohl's Midnight Market last year to use on the tree as well (not pictured below as I bought them after I took the picture).


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Not Boney related either but.... I got this tree last year and LOVE displaying it with my Boneys.... Need to pull it out of storage also but. Its the Avon tree from last year!
> 
> I actually bought additional ornamnets from Kohl's Midnight Market last year to use on the tree as well (not pictured below as I bought them after I took the picture).
> 
> 
> View attachment 208240


Oh no, not that AVON tree again.


----------



## myerman82

Happy, you can display that with the witch your aunt gave you last year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Love that tree with the pumpkin lights and ornaments! I've never had a Halloween tree but with all of the cool pictures that people post on here, I think it would be fun!

I've seen on Instagram that BBW is rolling out Halloween Pocketbacs already- Franken Kitty (candy apple), Ghoul Friend (berry scary), and Vampire Blood (I'm assuming plum again).


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Oops, posted twice! My browser was freaking out, I blame Sean M.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Love that tree with the pumpkin lights and ornaments! I've never had a Halloween tree but with all of the cool picture that people post on here, I think it would be fun!
> 
> I've seen on Instagram that BBW is rolling out Halloween Pocketbacs already- Franken Kitty (candy apple), Ghoul Friend (berry scary), and Vampire Blood (I'm assuming plum again).


They had a Vampire Blood three wick candle this year that didn't make it pass the test stage. It would have been a cool candle to have just by the name itself.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, you can display that with the witch your aunt gave you last year.


OMG! I cant believe you remember that awful thing!!! I dont even know where that thing went...... And I know how you feel about my tree... BUT, it doesnt shed glitter so !! Thats a good thing... LOL! 

.... I love my tree


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> OMG! I cant believe you remember that awful thing!!! I dont even know where that thing went...... And I know how you feel about my tree... BUT, it doesnt shed glitter so !! Thats a good thing... LOL!
> 
> .... I love my tree


You love your tree and that's all that matters. Honestly it's a little to cutesy for my taste but that doesn't mean it's a bad tree.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You love your tree and that's all that matters. Honestly it's a little to cutesy for my taste but that doesn't mean it's a bad tree.


You know I love cutesy! I like to stick with what I know best.... LOL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> They had a Vampire Blood three wick candle this year that didn't make it pass the test stage. It would have been a cool candle to have just by the name itself.


Ohh that's too bad.  I wish I lived by a test store.

I live by Woodfield and they usually do the preliminary marketing/ideas tables there so you can look at what they have planned and tell them what you think about it (plus get a gift card!). I did that the first year they had Cider Lane and the concept art for the marketing was so cool- New England style houses with pumpkins on the gate, fall trees, etc. I don't think that ever ended up making the cut and getting into the marketing/labels. But at least we stopped them from the ugly graphics they were going to use- bright, primary colors with bright wicker backgrounds and big pictures of pies, apples, etc. The labels could have been really bad.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ohh that's too bad.  I wish I lived by a test store.
> 
> I live by Woodfield and they usually do the preliminary marketing/ideas tables there so you can look at what they have planned and tell them what you think about it (plus get a gift card!). I did that the first year they had Cider Lane and the concept art for the marketing was so cool- New England style houses with pumpkins on the gate, fall trees, etc. I don't think that ever ended up making the cut and getting into the marketing/labels. But at least we stopped them from the ugly graphics they were going to use- bright, primary colors with bright wicker backgrounds and big pictures of pies, apples, etc. The labels could have been really bad.


Do you mean you live in Schaumburg???


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> Do you mean you live in Schaumburg???


Not in Schaumburg no, but Barrington, so pretty close! I'm not sure where Haddenfield is. Did you say by the border? Bc we sometimes go by the border to go to the Ren Faire.


----------



## myerman82

I figured you meant Woodfield mall in Schaumburg. I'm in Schaumburg almost every day. LOL Yes I live 15 minutes from Gurnee. If you go to Ren Fair chances are you might know my sister as her and her fiance always go there.


----------



## myerman82

By the way, Haddenfield is the town in the Halloween movies. I just have that as location because of Haddenfield Illinois.I'm in Mundelein.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Now I have an idea where Haddenfield is! We didn't get a chance to go to the Ren Faire this year as we had our big vacation and a lot going on.  Do they dress up? I love the costumes there but they're so expensive!

Ohhhh ok, lol, gotcha! I know where Mundelein is!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> By the way, Haddenfield is the town in the Halloween movies. I just have that as location because of Haddenfield Illinois.I'm in Mundelein.


Lol! Is that German?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol! Is that German?


Shut it Gaga  Noooo it's a town in Illinois


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I had no idea they filmed the Halloween movies in Illinois! Although, didn't they mess up by having cars with the wrong state license plates? I seem to remember that.

Wasn't the new Nightmare on Elm Street filmed in the Illinois burbs too?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Shut it Gaga  Noooo it's a town in Illinois


No, I mean is it a German town? The name sounds German.... influenced?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Correction, you're not saying they're filmed there, just taking place there. It's supposed to be IL but they had California plates! That was it.


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Correction, you're not saying they're filmed there, just taking place there. It's supposed to be IL but they had California plates! That was it.


Correct, the movie was filmed in California but they said it takes place in Illinois.


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Not Boney related either but.... I got this tree last year and LOVE displaying it with my Boneys.... Need to pull it out of storage also but. Its the Avon tree from last year!
> 
> I actually bought additional ornamnets from Kohl's Midnight Market last year to use on the tree as well (not pictured below as I bought them after I took the picture).
> 
> Happy, I'll second your love for that Avon tree. Cutesy, yes, but I like to be well rounded I guess! I got some Halloween Hallmark ornaments last year, so added those to my set-up. That tree got a lot of compliments last year in my display.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Myerman, since you live near Chicago too, have you ever gone on a Haunted Chicago tour? I'd really like to, I've never met anybody who's been on one.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> happythenjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Boney related either but.... I got this tree last year and LOVE displaying it with my Boneys.... Need to pull it out of storage also but. Its the Avon tree from last year!
> 
> I actually bought additional ornamnets from Kohl's Midnight Market last year to use on the tree as well (not pictured below as I bought them after I took the picture).
> 
> Happy, I'll second your love for that Avon tree. Cutesy, yes, but I like to be well rounded I guess! I got some Halloween Hallmark ornaments last year, so added those to my set-up. That tree got a lot of compliments last year in my display.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Madjoodie!! I think the tree really benefits from the extra ornaments, eh? Hey for under $20 the tree is awesome to me! It looks fantastic in the dark!! I need to get it out of storage tomorrow!! LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Myerman, since you live near Chicago too, have you ever gone on a Haunted Chicago tour? I'd really like to, I've never met anybody who's been on one.


Yes, I used to go on the Richard Crow ghost tour before he passed away a few years ago.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Madjoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Madjoodie!! I think the tree really benefits from the extra ornaments, eh? Hey for under $20 the tree is awesome to me! It looks fantastic in the dark!! I need to get it out of storage tomorrow!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to bring out that witch too. I hear they go well together.
Click to expand...


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm off to bed. I hope to go to Home Goods on Wednesday so I'll have to look to see what sorts of Halloween and YC goodies they have out.

Goodnight!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Madjoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Madjoodie!! I think the tree really benefits from the extra ornaments, eh? Hey for under $20 the tree is awesome to me! It looks fantastic in the dark!! I need to get it out of storage tomorrow!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, and yes!  I do like a few extra ornaments on it, and there are so many fun ones out these days. I actually got another tree (like a black Christmas tree with orange lights) that I decorated too. But the Avon tree is killer all lit up! So get it out of storage and start wowing us with more displays, Happy!
Click to expand...


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Auntmeanne-- found these pictures from last season I posted of the Boneys and the B&BW houses
> 
> View attachment 208238
> 
> 
> View attachment 208239





happythenjaded said:


> Not Boney related either but.... I got this tree last year and LOVE displaying it with my Boneys.... Need to pull it out of storage also but. Its the Avon tree from last year!
> 
> I actually bought additional ornamnets from Kohl's Midnight Market last year to use on the tree as well (not pictured below as I bought them after I took the picture).
> 
> 
> View attachment 208240


Wow, these displays look so awesome, Happy! I love the pieces and the way they are put together. What is that Boney farmer couple called again? I think they are from 2010 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## gloomycatt

Lovely displays Happy  I ordered stuff Sunday night so I should be able to post pictures this weekend of my bonies mixed in with partylite. Can't wait to stage it!


----------



## gloomycatt

Hi Redsea! I think they were called American Gothic, after the painting. I've seen them listed as farmers also


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! I see I have missed a lot of action around here the last couple of days! It is so nice to see all of you so excited about Halloween, and I really enjoyed scrolling through previous posts, looking at all of your fabulous displays! 

EA, your a welcome addition to the Shady Tree, and you can haunt me at any time. 

Happy, keeping rocking your Avon tree (so, so sorry, Myerman, LOL).  Love, Love, Love your BABW luminaries! 

For all of the Boney Bird Plane converts, WELCOME! I'm so addicted to that piece now, especially after seeing the working lights.  YC should have definitely done the same with Dying To See You and the Bang Bus. Are you listening, YC?

I will be posting more later, as my two YC replacement orders will be arriving today!  Also, I received a Special Delivery from a wonderful friend of mine yesterday, which included the Boney Fisherman. He looks so fab, I just have to take pictures for you guys! 

I hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Now I have an idea where Haddenfield is! We didn't get a chance to go to the Ren Faire this year as we had our big vacation and a lot going on.  Do they dress up? I love the costumes there but they're so expensive!
> 
> Ohhhh ok, lol, gotcha! I know where Mundelein is!


They do dress in costumes when they go to Ren Fair. They go four or five times a year and they go all out with their costumes. I haven't been to Ren Fair yet but I heard it is fun. I drive by it all the time when I go to the outlet mall or Milwaukee. I have been pretty disappointed by Yankee Candle outlet this year. I used to walk in there and they always had a nice selection of Halloween. Now they seem to only carry straggler items and not much at all.


----------



## redsea

gloomycatt said:


> Hi Redsea! I think they were called American Gothic, after the painting. I've seen them listed as farmers also


Thanks!


Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! I see I have missed a lot of action around here the last couple of days! It is so nice to see all of you so excited about Halloween, and I really enjoyed scrolling through previous posts, looking at all of your fabulous displays!
> 
> EA, your a welcome addition to the Shady Tree, and you can haunt me at any time.
> 
> Happy, keeping rocking your Avon tree (so, so sorry, Myerman, LOL).  Love, Love, Love your BABW luminaries!
> 
> For all of the Boney Bird Plane converts, WELCOME! I'm so addicted to that piece now, especially after seeing the working lights.  YC should have definitely done the same with Dying To See You and the Bang Bus. Are you listening, YC?
> 
> I will be posting more later, as my two YC replacement orders will be arriving today!  Also, I received a Special Delivery from a wonderful friend of mine yesterday, which included the Boney Fisherman. He looks so fab, I just have to take pictures for you guys!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day today!


Good morning, Pumpkin Muffin! I am so in love with the Bird Plane, it is one of my favorites for this year. I wish you the best of luck with your replacements, hopefully Boney Claus is good to you! That's fantastic about the special delivery, I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## redsea

Here is my fun news for this morning! The out light on my Boney Bus suddenly works now!  I am going to cancel the replacement today.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> OK guys.... hopefully someone can snatch this up quickly. !! 2010 B&BW in the box for $89! I know a lot of you liked it when I posted pictures of it with the Gothic Farmers..... usually goes for over $100-$150 during this season.... so its a deal!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-Hallow...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d22477301
> 
> FYI, theres another one for $150 OBO with 8.60 shipping.... NO box....so.


Uuuuugh I would that's a great deal! But I'm already risking my life as it is


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Here is my fun news for this morning! The out light on my Boney Bus suddenly works now!  I am going to cancel the replacement today.


That's awesome to hear. I wish lights were the only problem with my bus. LOL If only the chip would go away on my WDT I would be happy. Did you ever decide if your keeping your fisherman or returning it due to the chip?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Auntmeanne-- found these pictures from last season I posted of the Boneys and the B&BW houses
> 
> View attachment 208238
> 
> 
> View attachment 208239


This looks so cool happy! I'm a slatkin stalker on eBay but haven't purchased anything yet!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Uuuuugh I would that's a great deal! But I'm already risking my life as it is


I tried for that house a few times last year and each time I got outbidded. I was into getting these houses more last year then I am now only because I have other plans with my Halloween funds. What is Slatkin up to these days anyway? I thought Happy told me last year that he pre-ordered a Christmas luminary through QVC by Slatkin but I couldn't find any information on that.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Here is my fun news for this morning! The out light on my Boney Bus suddenly works now!  I am going to cancel the replacement today.


Redsea, NOOOOOOOOOOOO (so sorry for shouting, LOL )! The lights on these buses are SO fickle. Please wait! Murphy's Law (or in this case Sean M.'s) states that if you cancel your replacement order now, ALL of the lights on the bus you have now, will go out, never to work again!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> I tried for that house a few times last year and each time I got outbidded. I was into getting these houses more last year then I am now only because I have other plans with my Halloween funds. What is Slatkin up to these days anyway? I thought Happy told me last year that he pre-ordered a Christmas luminary through QVC by Slatkin but I couldn't find any information on that.


I'm not sure but I wish they would partner up with bbw again. I hate that I didn't buy those damn frank and the bride luminaries and now they are $75 on evilbay


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm not sure but I wish they would partner up with bbw again. I hate that I didn't buy those damn frank and the bride luminaries and now they are $75 on evilbay


I never even saw them when they were in stores. That's why last year I was excited when I got the Halloween Barn. I heard how these things sold out each year and I didn't want to miss out. As soon as I opened the barn I was like....seriously.  Definitely not a Slatkin piece as their contract was already up with B&BW. Don't even get me started on that holiday luminary.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I never even saw them when they were in stores. That's why last year I was excited when I got the Halloween Barn. I heard how these things sold out each year and I didn't want to miss out. As soon as I opened the barn I was like....seriously.  Definitely not a Slatkin piece as their contract was already up with B&BW. Don't even get me started on that holiday luminary.


You mean the 2013 luminary from last year with the snowman? I love that piece. *ducks*


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> That's awesome to hear. I wish lights were the only problem with my bus. LOL If only the chip would go away on my WDT I would be happy. Did you ever decide if your keeping your fisherman or returning it due to the chip?


I am not sure, it is just so tiny, it does bother me a little bit. But like Pumkin Muffin said, it has a very nice paint job. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> They do dress in costumes when they go to Ren Fair. They go four or five times a year and they go all out with their costumes. I haven't been to Ren Fair yet but I heard it is fun. I drive by it all the time when I go to the outlet mall or Milwaukee. I have been pretty disappointed by Yankee Candle outlet this year. I used to walk in there and they always had a nice selection of Halloween. Now they seem to only carry straggler items and not much at all.


The Ren Faire is really fun! They have a bunch of fun shops with handmade items and good food. I've been able to ride the elephant and camel there which is also really cool. Definitely worth a visit if you get a chance. 

I hear ya about the Wisconsin outlet. It used to be a fun excursion to drive out there to see what surprises they'd get, but now it always seems like they have the same random stuff, especially in the tarts. The tarts are always from that home collection and there are little else. Even the BBW outlet out there isn't as fun as it used to be either. It's too bad Gurnee Mills doesn't have a YC outlet bc that'd be a lot closer.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I've been patiently waiting on my delivery. We get to pick up our stuff from post office. My husband is not feeling too much in the holiday spirit. He got there before me and picked up my pieces. Dread to think what he said to the postie. I am planning for the opening ceremonies today.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, NOOOOOOOOOOOO (so sorry for shouting, LOL )! The lights on these buses are SO fickle. Please wait! Murphy's Law (or in this case Sean M.'s) states that if you cancel your replacement order now, ALL of the lights on the bus you have now, will go out, never to work again!


Haha, these lights are so stressful!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You mean the 2013 luminary from last year with the snowman? I love that piece *ducks*


I really wanted to love that piece, I really did. I don't even think it was the cutesy thing that turned me off. I guess the prototype looked better than the actual pieces, same with the Halloween barn. I just couldn't bring myself to buy that piece. Also, it didn't help that my B&BW got pretty stuck up during the holidays. When I asked if they has one with the box they told me they were way to busy to go look.  After that the more I saw that piece in store the more I didn't like it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I really wanted to love that piece, I really did. I don't even think it was the cutesy thing that turned me off. I guess the prototype looked better than the actual pieces, same with the Halloween barn. I just couldn't bring myself to buy that piece. Also, it didn't help that my B&BW got pretty stuck up during the holidays. When I asked if they has one with the box they told me they were way to busy to go look.  After that the more I saw that piece in store the more I didn't like it.


That, I understand. I saw it in store for sale, with no box, and it was cracked!  It was the only one that they had, and I couldn't believe that they didn't have it damaged out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Haha, these lights are so stressful!


That hot mess of a bus is stressful, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> The Ren Faire is really fun! They have a bunch of fun shops with handmade items and good food. I've been able to ride the elephant and camel there which is also really cool. Definitely worth a visit if you get a chance.
> 
> I hear ya about the Wisconsin outlet. It used to be a fun excursion to drive out there to see what surprises they'd get, but now it always seems like they have the same random stuff, especially in the tarts. The tarts are always from that home collection and there are little else. Even the BBW outlet out there isn't as fun as it used to be either. It's too bad Gurnee Mills doesn't have a YC outlet bc that'd be a lot closer.


Yeah, I really don't see Gurnee Mills as a outlet mall either. I guess the "outlet" stores there don't really have anything I want anyway. I just never find any deals there. The same with the Aurora outlet mall. It seems to only slap on the outlet name to bring in tourists. 
I have noticed that about B&BW outlet, they seem to never have any deals. The one in Gurnee is a little better though.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I never even saw them when they were in stores. That's why last year I was excited when I got the Halloween Barn. I heard how these things sold out each year and I didn't want to miss out. As soon as I opened the barn I was like....seriously.  Definitely not a Slatkin piece as their contract was already up with B&BW. Don't even get me started on that holiday luminary.


I admit I like the 2013 barn too. *ducks again* I will admit that the quality is nowhere near the Slatkin pieces, but for some reason I just do.

I guess I'll be joining Happy, with his Avon tree, LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Scared to open them this year. Hope I lucked out. Feel bad that so many got duds.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Scared to open them this year. Hope I lucked out. Feel bad that so many got duds.


Bella, I am pretty sure your haul will be better than mine, LOL. DH couldn't believe my luck was so much worse this year than last. Just take it one piece at a time, and don't forget to share pictures with us!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That, I understand. I saw it in store for sale, with no box, and it was cracked!  It was the only one that they had, and I couldn't believe that they didn't have it damaged out.


I had went through three Halloween barns due to them being damaged. When I got home I noticed chips and cracks all over. Finally I found one that was in "decent" shape and when I got home I noticed there was a spot where it wasn't glazed and it looked like they took a sharpie and blackened it in. I ended up keeping it anyway since it's hardly noticeable. 
I was talking with a friend about China making these things yesterday and he told me that the factories in China are horrible. The workers don't even care anymore and the work is rushed and very sloppy. He told me that many places can not afford to have these things made here because it would cost too much money.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I admit I like the 2013 barn too. *ducks again* I will admit that the quality is nowhere near the Slatkin pieces, but for some reason I just do.
> 
> I guess I'll be joining Happy, with his Avon tree, LOL!


You know what, to a point I do like the barn too. I don't hate it, it's just different. I do display it so that means I do like it. LOL Definitely not Slatkin quality but like I mentioned before it has it's issues.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I had went through three Halloween barns due to them being damaged. When I got home I noticed chips and cracks all over. Finally I found one that was in "decent" shape and when I got home I noticed there was a spot where it wasn't glazed and it looked like they took a sharpie and blackened it in. I ended up keeping it anyway since it's hardly noticeable.
> I was talking with a friend about China making these things yesterday and he told me that the factories in China are horrible. The workers don't even care anymore and the work is rushed and very sloppy. He told me that many places can not afford to have these things made here because it would cost too much money.


For what these workers get paid per day, I don't blame them. They are basically legal slave labor, and due to corporate greed, not only do these workers make an unlivable wage, but the product is poor, while costs to the consumer continue to rise.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin, I took this picture just for you.  See, I'm not against a little cutesy at all. I'm just waiting to reorganize things so I can display these pieces.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I saw a documentary once, with a portion narrated by a Chinese factory worker. I had no idea how bad these conditions really are. It truly is horrible, and breaks my heart that I can do nothing about it. Even if I chose to boycott all items made in China, it wouldn't change anything. The bottom line is, is that due to corporate tax rates here in the U.S., we are not manufacturing products here anywhere close to what we once were. And, even if these tax rates were lowered, when you compare minimum wage per hour in the U.S., to the less than $3 PER DAY that a Chinese factory worker makes, it is no wonder why these practices, however deplorable, continue.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, I took this picture just for you.  See, I'm not against a little cutesy at all. I'm just waiting to reorganize things so I can display these pieces.


Yay!  I feel so much better now!  I thought I was going to have to leave the Shady Tree for Happy's Avon tree, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yay!  I feel so much better now!  I thought I was going to have to leave the Shady Tree for Happy's Avon tree, LOL!


You can never leave the shade. I hate to say this but I think your more shady than I am.  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You can never leave the shade. I hate to say this but I think your more shady than I am.  LOL


I won't hold it against you, LOL! When you're right, your're right!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I won't hold it against you, LOL! When you're right, your're right!


Of course I meant that in the funniest and most joking way, not shady at all....or was it?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Of course I meant that in the funniest and most joking way, not shady at all....or was it?


The world may never know.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The world may never know.


Maybe we can ask Mr. Owl, he always makes it to the center without biting. ROFL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Maybe we can ask Mr. Owl, he always makes it to the center without biting. ROFL


ROFL! I thought his answer was three? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> ROFL! I thought his answer was three? LOL!


The look on that poor kids face when he did that...priceless LOL


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I've been patiently waiting on my delivery. We get to pick up our stuff from post office. My husband is not feeling too much in the holiday spirit. He got there before me and picked up my pieces. Dread to think what he said to the postie. I am planning for the opening ceremonies today.
> View attachment 208279


Awesome, good luck!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> You know what, to a point I do like the barn too. I don't hate it, it's just different. I do display it so that means I do like it. LOL Definitely not Slatkin quality but like I mentioned before it has it's issues.


I really liked the idea of the barn, to go with the always favorite Boney headless farmer. Perhaps you should pair these together, Myerman! 

I feel like they could have made the barn a little better quality and a little less blah. Not that it stopped me from buying last year. But you compare that barn to the 2010 house Happy posted, and the difference is pretty drastic. I feel that eBay listing calling my name...if only I knew whether BABW is having a new one this year.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

#1 out the box -






Think Dawn may need some Clearasil! Does this add to the gruesome factor or just a bad job? Dress has pale spots throughout too.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Looks like a zit waiting to be popped. Yuk! Hope you are all through with breakfast.


----------



## myerman82

BellaLaGhosty said:


> #1 out the box -
> View attachment 208292
> Think Dawn may need some Clearasil! Does this add to the gruesome factor or just a bad job? Dress has pale spots throughout too.


That is a exchange for sure. That's a glazed over chip.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Bella, Myerman is right. Please don't keep that one; it should have never even made it to the last stage. So sorry.


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> That is a exchange for sure. That's a glazed over chip.


I would agree with Myer, Bella. Sure hope this isn't a sign of things to come for the rest of your "opening ceremonies"! Good luck, and hope we see nothing but killer photos going forward.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

It made me laugh. Just bought my son pimple facial wash yesterday! He just turned 13


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BG, just keep a record of what is damaged, like Dawn, and when you get finished, I believe YC will just ship you a new one, if the item is still in stock. Watch out, though. You might wind up on the same list as Myerman and me, LOL!


----------



## Kitty

2009 & 2010 Gothic Farmer


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> 2009 Gothic Farmer 2010 Gothic Farmer
> View attachment 208294
> View attachment 208293


Wow, that's cool?, I didn't know there were two! I do like 2009 the most.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Wow, that's cool?, I didn't know there were two! I do like 2009 the most.


The first picture is the 2010 version and the second picture (holding the pumpkin) is the 2009 version.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> BG, just keep a record of what is damaged, like Dawn, and when you get finished, I believe YC will just ship you a new one, if the item is still in stock. Watch out, though. You might wind up on the same list as Myerman and me, LOL!


Right Happy?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of that list, I'm still in the midst of Operation Yank Yankin' Ya' Candle #2! Myerman, got any votives?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of that list, I'm still in the midst of Operation Yank Yankin' Ya' Candle #2! Myerman, got any votives?


I'll have to dig out what's left of my used votives. They do accept exchanges even if they are used, right? Let the witches brew boil and the hate mail flood in. LOL


----------



## Kitty

myerman82 said:


> The first picture is the 2010 version and the second picture (holding the pumpkin) is the 2009 version.


Pica are reversed


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> Wow, that's cool?, I didn't know there were two! I do like 2009 the most.


That 2009 piece was one of the first I ever saw and kicked off my Boney collection/obsession. I was kind of surprised that so many just sat on the shelf, ignored as folks snatched up the bride and groom pieces. For my displays, the 2009 farmers also hang out near the infamous BABW haunted barn!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'll have to dig out what's left of my used votives. They do accept exchanges even if they are used, right? Let the witches brew boil and the hate mail flood in. LOL


You know, you are ABSOLUTELY right! I have two right now that I haven't used yet. Let me go light one of those bad boys post haste! I want to get my FULL money's worth, before I go back for round #2!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'll have to dig out what's left of my used votives. They do accept exchanges even if they are used, right? Let the witches brew boil and the hate mail flood in. LOL


Oh, and they exchange used tarts too.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and they exchange used tarts too.


Perfect. (runs to dollar tree to grab a bag) LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and they exchange used tarts too.


In all seriousness, I don't know how many tarts I have, LOL! It's a lot! I think I'll exchange them all when the B2G2 candle promo begins. 

And, yes, I once again have responded to my own post, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> In all seriousness, I don't know how many tarts I have, LOL! It's a lot! I think I'll exchange them all when the B2G2 candle promo begins.
> 
> And, yes, I once again have responded to my own post, LOL.


You do know there is a 2 day grace period on the B1G1


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You do know there is a 2 day grace period on the B1G1


Oh no! Today's the last day! Myerman, I'm gonna need you to do the heavy lifting, then! Now where's my broom....LOL


----------



## Auntmeanne

hey guys, hope all is well. Lovin the pic of dawns pimple. I gotta get a pick of my dawn while shes still here. She is crying black tears. I took her back to the store and on the stores dawn the dog didn't have a face. The store manager was in the middle of telling me how she wasn't as picky as me. I noticed when she told me this she looked away and didn't look me in the eye anymore. I'm sorry nooo collector just throws her pieces in a closet not worried about the dog not having a face. Thats what she told me just put them away in the closet and don't worry about it. Thank goodness she wasn't there earlier when Hugh took the 12 pieces back or she would have had a huge credit. Poor Hugh if I would of returned them his life would have become a living hell for about a week listening to me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> hey guys, hope all is well. Lovin the pic of dawns pimple. I gotta get a pick of my dawn while shes still here. She is crying black tears. I took her back to the store and on the stores dawn the dog didn't have a face. The store manager was in the middle of telling me how she wasn't as picky as me. I noticed when she told me this she looked away and didn't look me in the eye anymore. I'm sorry nooo collector just throws her pieces in a closet not worried about the dog not having a face. Thats what she told me just put them away in the closet and don't worry about it. Thank goodness she wasn't there earlier when Hugh took the 12 pieces back or she would have had a huge credit. Poor Hugh if I would of returned them his life would have become a living hell for about a week listening to me.


Do you still have your Dawn, AM?


----------



## Madjoodie

Whew! I haven't ordered a Boney from eBay in quite awhile, after a series of devastating broken pieces. So I did a happy dance when the piece below made it safe and sound. 

I have all sorts of YC spider Halloween pieces (the creepy crawlies perhaps?). I have regretted not getting the Boney spider pieces, so thought I'd try to fix that. 

I have to say, the 2010 Boney spider piece is a lot cooler than I remembered. You were right Scottsgirl, I do love it. It is a little bigger than I expected. Not King Kong Baby big, but given space constraints, I no longer feel the need for a matching set of these!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin yes Dawn is still here. I'm thinking of ordering another one thats perfect and keeping crying Dawn the more I look at her the more I think I love the tears. They are perfect tears. It completely looks like they should be part of the piece. Hugh gets home in a couple hours I'm gonna take pics and see what ya'll think. Hughs desk is such a hot mess I'm scared to touch it I might catch something.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Pics are reversed





myerman82 said:


> The first picture is the 2010 version and the second picture (holding the pumpkin) is the 2009 version.


In that case I prefer 2010!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin yes Dawn is still here. I'm thinking of ordering another one thats perfect and keeping crying Dawn the more I look at her the more I think I love the tears. They are perfect tears. It completely looks like they should be part of the piece. Hugh gets home in a couple hours I'm gonna take pics and see what ya'll think. Hughs desk is such a hot mess I'm scared to touch it I might catch something.


Well, if it looks like a defect, YC will more than likely send you a new one, allowing you to keep your original piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Whew! I haven't ordered a Boney from eBay in quite awhile, after a series of devastating broken pieces. So I did a happy dance when the piece below made it safe and sound.
> 
> I have all sorts of YC spider Halloween pieces (the creepy crawlies perhaps?). I have regretted not getting the Boney spider pieces, so thought I'd try to fix that.
> 
> I have to say, the 2010 Boney spider piece is a lot cooler than I remembered. You were right Scottsgirl, I do love it. It is a little bigger than I expected. Not King Kong Baby big, but given space constraints, I no longer feel the need for a matching set of these!


I'm so glad your spider arrived in one piece, MJ! It is so unusual; I really like it! I have thought of getting this one many times. Maybe I'll take the plunge after I get finished with YC!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Thanks pumpkin. Its looking more like a defect to me.


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Pics are reversed





myerman82 said:


> The first picture is the 2010 version and the second picture (holding the pumpkin) is the 2009 version.





Madjoodie said:


> Whew! I haven't ordered a Boney from eBay in quite awhile, after a series of devastating broken pieces. So I did a happy dance when the piece below made it safe and sound.
> 
> I have all sorts of YC spider Halloween pieces (the creepy crawlies perhaps?). I have regretted not getting the Boney spider pieces, so thought I'd try to fix that.
> 
> I have to say, the 2010 Boney spider piece is a lot cooler than I remembered. You were right Scottsgirl, I do love it. It is a little bigger than I expected. Not King Kong Baby big, but given space constraints, I no longer feel the need for a matching set of these!


I love it! Good choice, and I am glad it made it to you safely!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Thanks pumpkin. Its looking more like a defect to me.


I wish you luck, whatever you choose to do. My replacement B&C's are coming today. I need a little of that luck for myself, LOL. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin my fingers are crossed for you as well. Good luck. Let us know asap.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wish you luck, whatever you choose to do. My replacement B&C's are coming today. I need a little of that luck for myself, LOL. *crosses fingers*


Good luck! I have a feeling that they will be perfect, hopefully! Do you plan on keeping both and displaying them in separate areas of the house? I don't have this piece yet, but may before all of the Boney season is over.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thank you everyone for the compliments! Sorry I'm on my phone at work and it's too much to quote and reply to all haha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Good luck! I have a feeling that they will be perfect, hopefully! Do you plan on keeping both and displaying them in separate areas of the house? I don't have this piece yet, but may before all of the Boney season is over.


Hi Redsea!  I'll get back to you, once I have confirmed whether Shawn M. has struck again or not, LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

#2 outta the box. Think the score is 1:1, dud:keeper. What do you think?






I love these guys. They look more like my Incredible Mr Bones stuff.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella I can tell yours looks much much better than mine. The flocking on mine was coming off in strips. My ties look round yours look perfect and defined. Even the ties at my store looked blobbed on but i still traded because they had better flocking. I'm waiting on second shipment. I want one where the ties look like yours. I`ll post pics after or around 5.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Auntmeanne, fingers crossed your replacement looks good.


----------



## Auntmeanne

thanks bella


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> #2 outta the box. Think the score is 1:1, dud:keeper. What do you think?
> View attachment 208329
> I love these guys. They look more like my Incredible Mr Bones stuff.


It looks wonderful!  That is one of the best ones I have ever seen! 

Keep us updated on your other purchases.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I love the Boney spider! I have him too, he's fun.

I would just keep that Dawn to laugh it- she does have a big zit!  The see no evil one looks really good!

Everyone's still ripping on the BBW barn I see. I'm still waiting for BBW blogs to post the Halloween product pictures to see what will come out. So far I've seen that they're going to have a pumpkin marshmallow body care line! Yum!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Is it a bore to post each of these as I open them? It could potentially go on all day. I can take it (maybe, sob)


----------



## Auntmeanne

I don't think its boring. I'm excited for you. I don't mind at all.


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Is it a bore to post each of these as I open them? It could potentially go on all day. I can take it (maybe, sob)


I don't think it is boring either, it is lots of fun for me!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Ok, seeing as you forced me


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Ok, seeing as you forced me
> View attachment 208330
> 
> View attachment 208331


They look great too! Nice!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Looks like the groom ironed his suit collar. It's shiny & not super well flocked. Don't think it's too bad, dunno though.


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> I don't think it is boring either, it is lots of fun for me!


I agree, Bella! I really enjoy seeing how the pieces compare to mine. Please keep going!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella is that something on the front of his hat or glare? My bride and groom couple was full all over of tiny little pin holes. Then she had a chip on her side with a black mark in it.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Nope they look good to me bella. Looks you are getting lucky


----------



## Kitty

Madjoodie said:


> Whew! I haven't ordered a Boney from eBay in quite awhile, after a series of devastating broken pieces. So I did a happy dance when the piece below made it safe and sound.
> 
> I have all sorts of YC spider Halloween pieces (the creepy crawlies perhaps?). I have regretted not getting the Boney spider pieces, so thought I'd try to fix that.
> 
> I have to say, the 2010 Boney spider piece is a lot cooler than I remembered. You were right Scottsgirl, I do love it. It is a little bigger than I expected. Not King Kong Baby big, but given space constraints, I no longer feel the need for a matching set of these!


Hope these are labeled correctly.
2009






2010


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just checking back in to see photos! BG, it looks like the score is now 2:1! By the way, we aren't bored looking at these at all. Keep'em coming! We love it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Hope these are labeled correctly.
> 2009
> View attachment 208335
> 2010
> View attachment 208336


Thanks so much for the photos, Kitty! My vote is with the 2009 spider! I don't remember ever seeing it before; I just must have missed that one!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Has anyone tried to fix lettering on any of their pieces? I am debating if I should try to fix this or leave well enough alone.


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone tried to fix lettering on any of their pieces? I am debating if I should try to fix this or leave well enough alone.


I do not have a lettering issue, but my fellow has some extra flocking on his thumb (as some of you may remember  ). I hear that it can be taken off but I am so scared I will mess up the glaze, LOL.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Auntmeanne said:


> Bella is that something on the front of his hat or glare? My bride and groom couple was full all over of tiny little pin holes. Then she had a chip on her side with a black mark in it.


I think it's just glare on his hat. I know it's silly, but the zitty Dawn has a certain appeal at this stage in my life.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella, i think zit would grow on me also.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just checking back in to see photos! BG, it looks like the score is now 2:1! By the way, we aren't bored looking at these at all. Keep'em coming! We love it!


This reminds me of the scene from Toy Story when the toys are waiting to see if they are going to be replaced by Andy's new birthday presents. Bus is up next....


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Looking good to me.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I cannot wait til we all get our new buses.


----------



## Auntmeanne

ALL your lights work!!! I'm sooo excited for you.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Hope they arrive soon in good nick. Does this look ok to you? 
Girl in back window looks like she had a boob job!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I like her boob job. Have you seen the mooning bus?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Hope they arrive soon in good nick. Does this look ok to you?
> Girl in back window looks like she had a boob job!


BG, your bus looks REALLY good, compared to most of ours. Combine that with the fact that all of your lights work, and you've got a winner!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't have time to take photos now, but my replacements are a bust.  The quality with YC's products overall is so very poor this year, I can't even believe it. I will be taking almost all of it back for credit, and will wait for the second wave of Boneys, and to attend the Williamsburg, VA store in September.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm soo sorry pumpkin. I was hoping they would get better.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Auntmeanne said:


> I like her boob job. Have you seen the mooning bus?


Hilarious! No, where should I look to see such a thing?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I'm soo sorry pumpkin. I was hoping they would get better.


It will be alright. I don't know how production could have been so sloppy this year. If they were pushing a hard deadline, it is their own fault for not starting sooner. Two of my replacement items aren't even Boney Bunch. One of them has a chip, amongst other things, and the other has scratches on the back of the glass. It wouldn't matter, if the glass weren't painted on the back. But, since it is, it allows white light to shine through glass that is supposed to be colored.


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208348
> View attachment 208349
> View attachment 208350
> View attachment 208351
> 
> 
> Looking good to me.


Your bus looks awesome!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't have time to take photos now, but my replacements are a bust.  The quality with YC's products overall is so very poor this year, I can't even believe it. I will be taking almost all of it back for credit, and will wait for the second wave of Boneys, and to attend the Williamsburg, VA store in September.


Sorry PM. Wish it wasn't so.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Its looks like he is upside down mooning everyone.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey bella if you made boob jobs girl line a little darker like the one in the pick above your bus would be the most perfect I have seen.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It will be alright. I don't know how production could have been so sloppy this year. If they were pushing a hard deadline, it is their own fault for not starting sooner. Two of my replacement items aren't even Boney Bunch. One of them has a chip, amongst other things, and the other has scratches on the back of the glass. It wouldn't matter, if the glass weren't painted on the back. But, since it is, it allows white light to shine through glass that is supposed to be colored.


I am sorry about the replacements Pumpkin Muffin.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of which, I know that colored glass costs more, but for what Yankee Candle charges for their products, they need to quit taking shortcuts painting the backs of clear glass. It is definitely cost effective, but inevitably, the glass will get scratched, thereby ruining the overall effect.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> View attachment 208354
> Its looks like he is upside down mooning everyone.


I just love that picture, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I am sorry about the replacements Pumpkin Muffin.


Thanks redsea; I really appreciate that. I'll get what I am looking for eventually. More of everything will become available, and hopefully, due to the rate of damages and returns, the quality will be better overall.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I read an article about the new ceo of YC. her only concern is doubling profits. Its a shame they learn to late and end up destroying a company and line. I guarantee we could all write her letters and she wouldn't give 1 thought our care to how we feel.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Sorry PM. Wish it wasn't so.


It's not a long-term problem.  Thankfully, all of yours but one have been great so far! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I read an article about the new ceo of YC. her only concern is doubling profits. Its a shame they learn to late and end up destroying a company and line. I guarantee we could all write her letters and she wouldn't give 1 thought our care to how we feel.


I am going to keep hoping that quality will improve to some extent with her leadership. I do know, that if the quality remains this low, I will be much more selective about what I buy from YC overall from now on. There are way too many competitors, with higher standards, and better products, that I just don't have to shop there.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Ok, I'm thinking I'm keeping all so far, but this guy. Flocking mess! I don't usually swear (polishing halo)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Ok, I'm thinking I'm keeping all so far, but this guy. Flocking mess! I don't usually swear (polishing halo)
> View attachment 208355
> View attachment 208356


Looks like another winner, BG! Congrats!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Looks like another winner, BG! Congrats!


The flocking is all over the gravestone. Might be hard to see. Looks likes it goes on as a liquid and has run. More obvious on back view. I'm thinking he's a return to sender.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella hes a keeper. The eyeball is good and the tombstone is the same color all over. The tombstones I've seen look milky in places.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella have you tried getting it off?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Auntmeanne said:


> Bella have you tried getting it off?


No, but willing to give it a go. How do you take it off safely? I've never messed with my Boneys before.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Love it or List it?







Daughter says she's gonna luv it


----------



## Auntmeanne

Its happy or myer that always tells me to use your finger lightly scratch it off.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Love it!!!!!! These are my husbands favorite pieces. He will not order his online. He goes to the store to inspect his then makes his choice. So much smarter than me. lol I was sooo proud as he pointed out all the flaws on one but he found a perfect one in the store. I'm wearing off on him.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty




----------



## ninababy100109

Hi my peeps. Been a minute...

I spent the weekend doing a lot of house-cleaning/organizing with the fam. One of the most important jobs - clean/organize the Boney Residence - or Boney Closet as I like to call it - to make room for the newbies. This is a closet that I commandeered (in my own house, mind you) strictly for my YC Boney/Halloween Collectibles. I took some pics to share with you all (below)...

Now, only one question remains: When to let the skeletons outta the closet?!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Nina I LOVE your closet.


----------



## ninababy100109

Auntmeanne said:


> Nina I LOVE your closet.


Thank you Autumn - I enjoy it because even tho I don't display them year round, I can slide open those doors, turn on the lights and have a peek anytime my heart desires.... And then I kinda feel happy... C'mon - I can't be the only one who does this, right?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

A dedicated closet, sigh...in my dreams. It looks really great.


----------



## ninababy100109

BellaLaGhosty said:


> A dedicated closet, sigh...in my dreams. It looks really great.


Bella - you are too funny -

But, you too can have this dream. You must dig deep inside yourself and fight the power (errrr, family). Don't let them hold you down - you won't be denied! (Ha!)


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I think she's a keeper.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> BG, your bus looks REALLY good, compared to most of ours. Combine that with the fact that all of your lights work, and you've got a winner!


Bella, that sure is one of the best looking buses I've seen (and I somehow landed one with working lights too)! Congrats, I think! 

You must be secret friends with Sean M., aren't you? How else would YC know that you would love pimple outbreak Dawn?!?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

ninababy100109 said:


> Bella - you are too funny -
> 
> But, you too can have this dream. You must dig deep inside yourself and fight the power (errrr, family). Don't let them hold you down - you won't be denied! (Ha!)


Rolling on the floor with ma homies, sorry Boneys. Not a chance. I've collected toys & linens the way I collect Boneys. Husband needs to build me an underground bunker or at least an addition.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Madjoodie said:


> Bella, that sure is one of the best looking buses I've seen (and I somehow landed one with working lights too)! Congrats, I think!
> 
> You must be secret friends with Sean M., aren't you? How else would YC know that you would love pimple outbreak Dawn?!?


Sean and I are so tight. (My son says that means we are good friends)


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Seeing as I've almost taken over the forum today, may as well keep going.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Dying to see you looks wonderful. All the ties on your pieces are perfect. ERRRRRR!!! Your so lucky.


----------



## Lucy08

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208348
> View attachment 208349
> View attachment 208350
> View attachment 208351
> 
> 
> Looking good to me.


Your bus looks fantastic compared to what everyone else got!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't have time to take photos now, but my replacements are a bust.  The quality with YC's products overall is so very poor this year, I can't even believe it. I will be taking almost all of it back for credit, and will wait for the second wave of Boneys, and to attend the Williamsburg, VA store in September.



I'm so sorry your replacements suck.  For sure go to the Williamsburg store and pick out your own stuff. They had a lot left when I was there last week!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

This is cheering me up today. I'm so sad to see the news about Robin Williams. I loved his humour. I even had a pair of rainbow braces /suspenders as a kid. My kids and I still sing the raptor song from Mrs Doubtfire. Too sad.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Your bus looks fantastic compared to what everyone else got!


Including me???


----------



## Lucy08

ninababy100109 said:


> Thank you Autumn - I enjoy it because even tho I don't display them year round, I can slide open those doors, turn on the lights and have a peek anytime my heart desires.... And then I kinda feel happy... C'mon - I can't be the only one who does this, right?


Mine are in a kitchen cabinet, I can see them all year long.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Including me???


Thought you had a bang bus????? To many buses to keep straight.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Including me???


ESPECIALLY you, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Thought you had a bang bus????? To many buses to keep straight.


My bus is in no way straight. It's straight up whack. LOL


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

He's a crypt keeper me thinks.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Seeing as I've almost taken over the forum today, may as well keep going.
> View attachment 208380
> View attachment 208381


I do think this settles the debate on whether any Dying To See You pieces have multi LED lights. Everyone else's I have seen are just yellow?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Thought you had a bang bus????? To many buses to keep straight.


Lucy, Myerman thinks his bus is perfect, because IT IS a Bang Bus, LOL!


----------



## ninababy100109

Madjoodie said:


> Bella, that sure is one of the best looking buses I've seen (and I somehow landed one with working lights too)! Congrats, I think!
> 
> You must be secret friends with Sean M., aren't you? How else would YC know that you would love pimple outbreak Dawn?!?


I must agree with Madjoodie, Bella: You def have some type of connection to Sean M. All those pieces look great! I bought 2 buses and managed to get 1 with all working lights. But the paint jobs on both - well let's just say, they were not YC's finest work. I did keep the one. And I do kinda like it. But it is def a roughshod piece. And the variation between just the 2 buses I received was crazy. One had a hazy black-speckled tint to it; the other was bright orange. One had thick black stripes on the side; one thin black stripes. One had children with hair; on the other at least half the kids were bald! Crazy!

A brief commentary on this: I kinda understand the two sides of this debate...

On the one hand, we are talking about retail ceramic candle accessories that are made in China and are - for the most part - inexpensive. In other words, these are not Lladro (I hope I spelled that right), etc. These pieces are self-descrbed by Yankee Candle as whimsical - so the cartoonish nature of some of the characters/pieces is/was supposed to be part of the charm.

That said, as I have mentioned many times, I am from New England - Boston, MA to be specific. Yankee Candle is an institution here. It is a business that has grow to heights beyond the original (and local family) owners' wildest dreams. Now to the point - consumers like ourselves have come to hold the products Yankee sells to a certain high-quality standard. Yankee Candle should be proud of that... Therefore, they should not be proud of the most recent crops of Boney Bunch. The 2013-2014 Boney Bunch just do not measure up to the standard Yankee prides itself on, ad the quality we have come to expect. I get that the success of the line, and the resulting increase in demand may call for faster production methods; hence, less time and attention paid to the details of each individual piece, and a stunning lack of quality control. But it does not have to be this way. Yankee has shown they can still meet demand and put out a quality line (2011, 2012 even). 

I don't know the answer. Hell, I can barely figure out how to separate my items the best way to proper maximize coupons. But as a consumer I do know this: Yankee Candle has done - and could do - better. Period. They *should* want to do better than this. If it means sacrificing some supply to meet higher quality standards, then so be it. So prices go up a lil higher cuz demand is higher and supply is lower...so be it. I'd be willing to pay a bit more for better quality (as long as there's a 20 off 45, ha!). But you cannot have it both ways YC - you cannot increase supply/lower quality and increase prices. Here's hoping they'll listen to all the complaints and returned merchandise, and give us better next year. We can always hope, can't we...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'm so sorry your replacements suck.  For sure go to the Williamsburg store and pick out your own stuff. They had a lot left when I was there last week!


Thanks, Lucy! Wait until you see my owl luminary. He is jacked up, LOL! I need to be able to pick out what I want; I am tired of getting the rejects, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> I must agree with Madjoodie, Bella: You def have some type of connection to Sean M. All those pieces look great! I bought 2 buses and managed to get 1 with all working lights. But the paint jobs on both - well let's just say, they were not YC's finest work. I did keep the one. And I do kinda like it. But it is def a roughshod piece. And the variation between just the 2 buses I received was crazy. One had a hazy black-speckled tint to it; the other was bright orange. One had thick black stripes on the side; one thin black stripes. One had children with hair; on the other at least half the kids were bald! Crazy!
> 
> A brief commentary on this: I kinda understand the two sides of this debate...
> 
> On the one hand, we are talking about retail ceramic candle accessories that are made in China and are - for the most part - inexpensive. In other words, these are not Lladro (I hope I spelled that right), etc. These pieces are self-descrbed by Yankee Candle as whimsical - so the cartoonish nature of some of the characters/pieces is/was supposed to be part of the charm.
> 
> That said, as I have mentioned many times, I am from New England - Boston, MA to be specific. Yankee Candle is an institution here. It is a business that has grow to heights beyond the original (and local family) owners' wildest dreams. Now to the point - consumers like ourselves have come to hold the products Yankee sells to a certain high-quality standard. Yankee Candle should be proud of that... Therefore, they should not be proud of the most recent crops of Boney Bunch. The 2013-2014 Boney Bunch just do not measure up to the standard Yankee prides itself on, ad the quality we have come to expect. I get that the success of the line, and the resulting increase in demand may call for faster production methods; hence, less time and attention paid to the details of each individual piece, and a stunning lack of quality control. But it does not have to be this way. Yankee has shown they can still meet demand and put out a quality line (2011, 2012 even).
> 
> I don't know the answer. Hell, I can barely figure out how to separate my items the best way to proper maximize coupons. But as a consumer I do know this: Yankee Candle has done - and could do - better. Period. They *should* want to do better than this. If it means sacrificing some supply to meet higher quality standards, then so be it. So prices go up a lil higher cuz demand is higher and supply is lower...so be it. I'd be willing to pay a bit more for better quality (as long as there's a 20 off 45, ha!). But you cannot have it both ways YC - you cannot increase supply/lower quality and increase prices. Here's hoping they'll listen to all the complaints and returned merchandise, and give us better next year. We can always hope, can't we...


I am so glad somebody else said it, Nina! You are truly after my own heart. And btw, congrats to you on taking control of an awesome space you can truly call your own for your Boneys! 

Now, who is in charge of the other 99% of the house?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, Myerman thinks his bus is perfect, because IT IS a Bang Bus, LOL!


You don't want to live in my delusional world anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You don't want to live in my delusional world anymore.


Oh, no! Don't misunderstand me. I LOVE my almost identical twin to yours Bang Bus. But, I think we are the only two peas in that pod, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hey guys? When did the skull change to a thumbs up for likes?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, no! Don't misunderstand me. I LOVE my almost identical twin to yours Bang Bus. But, I think we are the only two peas in that pod, LOL!


You think I didn't already know that.  I have one question for you Mrs. Owl. You know what it is.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You think I didn't already know that.  I have one question for you Mrs. Owl. You know what it is.


Are you sure? I've got my blonde wig on today, remember?


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, Lucy! Wait until you see my owl luminary. He is jacked up, LOL! I need to be able to pick out what I want; I am tired of getting the rejects, LOL!


I hear you PM - you deserve better than this, goldarnit! I feel so bad for your disappointment. But I do agree with you - I need to pick things out in person. This is why I go to the Preview and then scope out some other local stores in the days following. Online ordering is a crap-shoot with these things. And the whole "online exclusive" thing blows! I do understand, that some have no other choice than to order online because of the location of retail stores, or lack thereof. But, I think this proves if you have the option - go to the store. Even if you have to wait and shop around a bit to find a piece. It is ridiculous. And, as in my last rant, hopefully YC improves going forward. But for now - as some famous and very intelligent dude once said - it is what it is...


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, you SO DIDN'T go there! OMG!


I think we need to start a pot of Witches Brew


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That's not a thumb, that's Sean when he's excited and happy. ROFL


Well, Sean must be REALLY HAPPY today, LOL! My rejects prove it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I think we need to start a pot of Witches Brew


You are ALWAYS wanting a pot of Witches Brew, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That's not a thumb, that's Sean when he's excited and happy. ROFL


EA, quit sneaking! I saw you "like" Myerman's post, LOL! I read back, and I guess Sean was happy to see me, LOL!


----------



## ninababy100109

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am so glad somebody else said it, Nina! You are truly after my own heart. And btw, congrats to you on taking control of an awesome space you can truly call your own for your Boneys!
> 
> Now, who is in charge of the other 99% of the house?


Just saw this. I am literally in tears laughing! You really are the best... So, lets just say you wouldn;t be interested in seeing pics of the other 99%...and neither would I, ha!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ninababy100109 said:


> Just saw this. I am literally in tears laughing! You really are the best... So, lets just say you wouldn;t be interested in seeing pics of the other 99%...and neither would I, ha!


I completely agree, and Sean does too, LOL!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I think we need to start a pot of Witches Brew


How bout a witches' brew of pot instead?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

My favorite totally eccentric Boney piece


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> My favorite totally eccentric Boney piece
> View attachment 208384


Wow, BG! You received an ultra-rare YC manufacturer's mistake! Your Boney Bird plane displays upside down, defying gravity! Hurry, get that thing listed on eBay, before someone lets go of all of their $$$$$$$$ to buy that ornament instead! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Really, EA, your pieces look so much better than mine!  Even my reshipments are a disaster! Isn't the Bird Plane awesome? It took me a week to come around, but I caved! And, being so wrong about BBP, just feels so very right.


----------



## Auntmeanne

lmao pumpkin. what do u think that piece outta fetch?


----------



## myerman82

I went back to Home Goods today and my nephew was sniffing all the Halloween candles. He loved cider web, trick or treat and even candy corn. What can I say, he gets his good taste from me.  When he got to witches brew again he goes EWWWWWWWW THAT STINKS YUCK. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> lmao pumpkin. what do u think that piece outta fetch?


Depends, what are the sideways pieces going for.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> lmao pumpkin. what do u think that piece outta fetch?


I don't know, Auntmeanne, LOL! I heard that Shawn M. keeps "popping up" around here today. Maybe you should go and ask him, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Once you see it you can't unsee it.  (in response to the sean popping up around here post)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I went back to Home Goods today and my nephew was sniffing all the Halloween candles. He loved cider web, trick or treat and even candy corn. What can I say, he gets his good taste from me.  When he got to witches brew again he goes EWWWWWWWW THAT STINKS YUCK. LOL


You should have gone ahead and grabbed some. You can never have too much to keep the nasty trolls away, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Once you see it you can't unsee it.  (in response to the sean popping up around here post)


Burned in my mind, like the bacon candle is in my nose. Ewww.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You should have gone ahead and grabbed some. You can never have too much to keep the nasty trolls away, LOL!


Out of all the scents they manage to keep strong, it has to be witches brew.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Check out the eyes. 

See, I was due a duffer . It's like an initiation requirement!


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Love it or List it?
> View attachment 208359
> 
> Daughter says she's gonna luv it


I love this haunted house!




ninababy100109 said:


> Hi my peeps. Been a minute...
> 
> I spent the weekend doing a lot of house-cleaning/organizing with the fam. One of the most important jobs - clean/organize the Boney Residence - or Boney Closet as I like to call it - to make room for the newbies. This is a closet that I commandeered (in my own house, mind you) strictly for my YC Boney/Halloween Collectibles. I took some pics to share with you all (below)...
> 
> Now, only one question remains: When to let the skeletons outta the closet?!
> 
> View attachment 208365
> 
> 
> View attachment 208367
> 
> 
> View attachment 208369
> 
> 
> View attachment 208372
> 
> 
> View attachment 208373
> 
> 
> View attachment 208374
> 
> 
> View attachment 208375


No fair, I need that in my house! I love your display, and I like how bright it is too.


BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208378
> View attachment 208379
> 
> I think she's a keeper.


 Love!


BellaLaGhosty said:


> Seeing as I've almost taken over the forum today, may as well keep going.
> View attachment 208380
> View attachment 208381





BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208382
> 
> 
> He's a crypt keeper me thinks.





BellaLaGhosty said:


> My favorite totally eccentric Boney piece
> View attachment 208384


I am enjoying all of your Boney pieces! That's okay that you are taking over, it is fun seeing all of the pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208385
> 
> 
> Check out the eyes.
> 
> See, I was due a duffer . It's like an initiation requirement!


Wow! The eyes of your Boney passenger! He must have just seen Shawn get happy and excited, ROFL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella do you know what happened to ur piece. He saw pumpkins and myers bus go by.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Bella do you know what happened to ur piece. He saw pumpkins and myers bus go by.


Either that, or DDG.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Um, what is a duffer?


----------



## Auntmeanne

Pumpkin if you could get a hold of this piece it would be priceless to set it up looking at your bus.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Pumpkin if you could get a hold of this piece it would be priceless to set it up looking at your bus.


Now THAT'S a manufacturer's mistake I would buy, LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Um, what is a duffer?


 it's a word we use in Scotland 
3.
Slang.
a.
anything inferior, counterfeit, or useless.
b.
a peddler, especially one who sells cheap, flashy goods.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> it's a word we use in Scotland
> 3.
> Slang.
> a.
> anything inferior, counterfeit, or useless.
> b.
> a peddler, especially one who sells cheap, flashy goods.


Thanks, I learned a new word today! I PM'd you!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Can I say bloody hell? I have TWO buses. Hope I'm not missing anything else. All the lights work. One is loose. My mum used to say if I fell in the Clyde(dirty river) I'd come up with a salmon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Can I say bloody hell? I have TWO buses. Hope I'm not missing anything else. All the lights work. One is loose. My mum used to say if I fell in the Clyde(dirty river) I'd come up with a salmon.


Are you saying you are missing a bus, or that there is an extra one?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

We could say based on the overall experience this year, Yankee Candle are a bunch of duffers ( peddlers of cheap flashy goods)


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I have an extra bus!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I have an extra bus!


OMG! That's amazing!  Are you missing a piece instead?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I don't know yet. Still opening the boxes. Crazy.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I don't know yet. Still opening the boxes. Crazy.
> View attachment 208392


And they both work! Just. Freakin'. Wow!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I guess when they packed Bella's boxes with love they really meant it.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Got to get everything out now. I'm afraid I got two buses instead of something else.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208393
> 
> 
> Got to get everything out now. I'm afraid I got two buses instead of something else.


Bella, I know your taxi is a duffer, but I want it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Bella, I know your taxi is a duffer, but I want it!


Did you already exchange your taxi for credit?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Not sure about taxi yet.


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I don't know yet. Still opening the boxes. Crazy.
> View attachment 208392


Awesome! Lucky you!  Fantastic picture.


----------



## myerman82

I just saw this picture on eBay. Talk about quality issues. LOL manufacture defect maybe. 
They list it as excellent condition


----------



## Auntmeanne

This little guy looks like he has been in a fire.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, Myerman thinks his bus is perfect, because IT IS a Bang Bus, LOL!


Hahahaha, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, Lucy! Wait until you see my owl luminary. He is jacked up, LOL! I need to be able to pick out what I want; I am tired of getting the rejects, LOL!


Oh no, not the owl!!!!!  What's wrong with him??? Mine isn't perfect, there is a little extra clay in one of the holes, but I can live with it. post pics if you haven't already, I'm about 8 pages behind......


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

The Boney Fish man is broken. I can hear pieces rattling. Best to open box or just return sealed? It's obvious ly in pieces.


----------



## myerman82

I turned my B&BW barn into a rave barn. I took two of those color changing strobe type lights that changes colors really fast and put them inside the barn. I think I just upped the coolness factor on this piece.


----------



## myerman82

BellaLaGhosty said:


> The Boney Fish man is broken. I can hear pieces rattling. Best to open box or just return sealed? It's obvious ly in pieces.


Sorry to hear about that. I would call and get a replacement ASAP. They might ask you to take pictures so you might have to open it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Did you already exchange your taxi for credit?


Lord, yes, LOL. That taxi had glazed over chips. Besides, there are qualities in Bella's that I like. It's a uniqueness thing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I just saw this picture on eBay. Talk about quality issues. LOL manufacture defect maybe.
> They list it as excellent condition


LOL! I recognize that little guy! I actually purchased the 2013 Bride and Groom from this same seller. It arrived damaged, and she sent me another one, without having to send the damaged one back. It wasn't her fault. The factory had broken it after glazing, and had made a shoddy repair that I caught. She is a really nice lady, with one heck of a FUGLY Boney clinger, LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie

So glad it wasn't your PC that got sacrificed for getting two good buses, Bella. And all in one piece, that seems promising. Or am I speaking too soon and something is horribly wrong in the back? And duffer or not, I thought your taxi was priceless, btw!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Oh no, not the owl!!!!!  What's wrong with him??? Mine isn't perfect, there is a little extra clay in one of the holes, but I can live with it. post pics if you haven't already, I'm about 8 pages behind......


Is the hole one of his eyes?  There are a lot of holes in this owl, though. It is also chipped.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I would call and get a replacement ASAP. They might ask you to take pictures so you might have to open it.


It's sold out, Myerman.


----------



## Lucy08

Ok, please don't throw anything at me....... I really don't like that bird plane!!!!!! My biggest issue, where the heck are his arms????? Do I want to know what he's doing with his hands???? It's just disturbing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> The Boney Fish man is broken. I can hear pieces rattling. Best to open box or just return sealed? It's obvious ly in pieces.


If you can't find one in your local store, and don't want to exchange him for something else, just hold onto him, until more comes back in stock. Or, use YC Chat, and see if they have a list to put you on, to ship out a new one, when he comes back in stock.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is the hole one of his eyes?  There are a lot of holes in this owl, though. It is also chipped.


No, it's in the middles of his body. Looks like they just forgot to remove all the clay when they cut one of the holes. Does that even make sense??


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I have two buses and two eyePhones. Duh, I did it to myself. Just checked my orders. The release night was a blur.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I turned my B&BW barn into a rave barn. I took two of those color changing strobe type lights that changes colors really fast and put them inside the barn. I think I just upped the coolness factor on this piece.


I need one of those, for DDG and WTD.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Ok, please don't throw anything at me....... I really don't like that bird plane!!!!!! My biggest issue, where the heck are his arms????? Do I want to know what he's doing with his hands???? It's just disturbing.


Have you seen it twinkle and blink yet? It's like Boney Christmas in a plane!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> No, it's in the middles of his body. Looks like they just forgot to remove all the clay when they cut one of the holes. Does that even make sense??


Yes, it was made in China, LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Madjoodie said:


> So glad it wasn't your PC that got sacrificed for getting two good buses, Bella. And all in one piece, that seems promising. Or am I speaking too soon and something is horribly wrong in the back? And duffer or not, I thought your taxi was priceless, btw!


Poor FishMan never made it. RIP FishMan


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's sold out, Myerman.


I would still get yourself on the list for the next shipment.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you can't find one in your local store, and don't want to exchange him for something else, just hold onto him, until more comes back in stock. Or, use YC Chat, and see if they have a list to put you on, to ship out a new one, when he comes back in stock.


If you use chat make sure you connect with Lindsay W. Anyone else you hang up on and try again. Stay away from Rebecca at all costs. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I would still get yourself on the list for the next shipment.


I never even got to see the fisherman in store. It was sold out before I got there! Isn't it funny how some pieces are more popular than others, depending on where you live?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Lucy08 said:


> Ok, please don't throw anything at me....... I really don't like that bird plane!!!!!! My biggest issue, where the heck are his arms????? Do I want to know what he's doing with his hands???? It's just disturbing.


Disturbing and Halloween go together likes the birds of a feather. Sorry, couldn't resist 
The bird captured the boney and is taking him for a ride. Freaky bird tied him up. Yes, disturbing indeed.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I never even got to see the fisherman in store. It was sold out before I got there! Isn't it funny how some pieces are more popular than others, depending on where you live?


Had to like this just to annoy you LOLOL Yes, true but all the fishermen left at my stores are defected in one way or another.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Have you seen it twinkle and blink yet? It's like Boney Christmas in a plane!


I have, it just doesn't help!!! I just can't get past his armlessness (I don't think that's really a word).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Had to like this just to annoy you LOLOL Yes, true but all the fishermen left at my stores are defected in one way or another.


I will admit. The thumb...er....is a little...FAT! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I have, it just doesn't help!!! I just can't get past his armlessness (I don't think that's really a word).


I like Bella's idea. Boney Bondage! Or, at least capitivity, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Had to like this just to annoy you LOLOL Yes, true but all the fishermen left at my stores are defected in one way or another.


Then I feel very fortunate that my friend sent me such a fabulous one! He's perfect!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Then I feel very fortunate that my friend sent me such a fabulous one! He's perfect!


Who is this friend you speak of? I call BS. no one ever helps anyone else. I mean seriously, you gave someone your address. How can you sleep with yourself at night knowing that a stalker is out there waiting in the wings.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Who is this friend you speak of? I call BS. no one ever helps anyone else. I mean seriously, you gave someone your address. How can you sleep with yourself at night knowing that a stalker is out there waiting in the wings.


Where is the icon to flip someone the finger?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Where is the icon to flip someone the finger?


You mean the one that looks like a crow. I think it's meant to be eaten, not pressed.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Who is this friend you speak of? I call BS. no one ever helps anyone else. I mean seriously, you gave someone your address. How can you sleep with yourself at night knowing that a stalker is out there waiting in the wings.


Does BS stand for Boney Sh*t? Seriously, I'm not sleeping with myself at night, because I am a Yankee Candle scammer, remember? LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Does BS stand for Boney Sh*t? Seriously, I'm not sleeping with myself at night, because I am a Yankee Candle scammer, remember? LOL.


Well, you can't fix crazy. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, guys! I forgot to post this picture that I saw on BBL! Some of you might have already known about it, but these were the wax ornaments for the candle dipping that they had on preview day at the flagship stores:


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, guys! I forgot to post this picture that I saw on BBL! Some of you might have already known about it, but these were the wax ornaments for the candle dipping that they had on preview day at the flagship stores:
> 
> View attachment 208404


no...you...didn't  Always trying to one up me. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> no...you...didn't  Always trying to one up me. LOL


Hey, I gotta do something. You're pummeling me here, LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

mom dad please don't fight lol


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Ok, new taxi shipping out courtesy of Lindsay W. Have to call back first week in September for BoneYFish man.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Ok, new taxi shipping out courtesy of Lindsay W. Have to call back first week in September for BoneYFish man.


Awesome!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Bella is lindsey on right now? What did u tell her?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> mom dad please don't fight lol


Did ya hear that Myerman? We are the Mamma and Daddy of the Boney Peeps around here!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, guys! I forgot to post this picture that I saw on BBL! Some of you might have already known about it, but these were the wax ornaments for the candle dipping that they had on preview day at the flagship stores:
> 
> View attachment 208404


These are cute! They had some Boney Guy ones left when I went, but I didn't purchase one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> These are cute! They had some Boney Guy ones left when I went, but I didn't purchase one.


Yes, I heard they were sold out of the dog. Simple, but too adorbs!


----------



## Auntmeanne

What did they do make these whatever color you wanted. I never saw them or heard of them.


----------



## redsea

Auntmeanne said:


> What did they do make these whatever color you wanted. I never saw them or heard of them.


I believe you dip them...it is part of their "wax works" center.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of the Boney fisherman, I heard a very cute joke today:

Q. Why did the shark cross the Great Barrier Reef?

A. To get to the other tide! *cymbals crash*

Thanks so much! I'll be here all night!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of the Boney fisherman, I heard a very cute joke today:
> 
> Q. Why did the shark cross the Great Barrier Reef?
> 
> A. To get to the other tide! *cymbals crash*
> 
> Thanks so much! I'll be here all night!


LOL! Nice joke!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Did ya hear that Myerman? We are the Mamma and Daddy of the Boney Peeps around here!


You might be the momma but I'm a little too young to be the daddy. LOLOL


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Auntmeanne said:


> Bella is lindsey on right now? What did u tell her?


Yes, I had to call. Lindsay W picked up. Told her FishMan was broken in sealed box & taxi passenger had no eyes painted in. She said they'd replace free of charge. FishMan has to wait, but got confirmation immediately on rep lament order for taxi $0


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You might be the momma but I'm a little too young to be the daddy. LOLOL


Um, are you saying I'm old, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Yes, I had to call. Lindsay W picked up. Told her FishMan was broken in sealed box & taxi passenger had no eyes painted in. She said they'd replace free of charge. FishMan has to wait, but got confirmation immediately on rep lament order for taxi $0


That's awesome.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Um, are you saying I'm old, LOL!


LMAO...I say nothing  Your four years of "wisdom"


----------



## Auntmeanne

Way to go Bella


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> LMAO...I say nothing  Your four years of "wisdom"


Nice save.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Myer i'm sure pumpkin has more wisdom knowledge and stamina of any young chick running around out there. Whips and chains also lol


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer i'm sure pumpkin has more wisdom knowledge and stamina of any young chick running around out there. Whips and chains also lol


I'll thumbs up to that, right Pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Myer i'm sure pumpkin has more wisdom knowledge and stamina of any young chick running around out there. Whips and chains also lol


Wow, I just saw this, LOL!

Wisdom? Check

Stamina? Check

Whips & Chains? No comment.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'll thumbs up to that, right Pumpkin.


I'll take your two thumbs up over one of Shawn's, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll take your two thumbs up over one of Shawn's, LOL!


Double your pleasure, double your fun.....LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Double your pleasure, double your fun.....LOL


So, so very wrong, smh, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The funny thing is, that jingle was for Doublemint gum. The gum is green. Shawn's "thumbs up" symbol is green at the cuff. Everything in the universe is connected, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The funny thing is, that jingle was for Doublemint gum. The gum is green. Shawn's "thumbs up" symbol is green at the cuff. Everything in the universe is connected, LOL!


and doublemint is connected to big red...just saying


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> and doublemint is connected to big red...just saying


I can live with that. Big Red lasts longer.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Ooh! Ooh! Now link Big Red to Juicy Fruit!  I bet you know how....


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Now link Big Red to Juicy Fruit!  I bet you know how....


I will but it will be soooo wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I will but it will be soooo wrong.


I know, LOL! Best to just leave it to the imagination.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I will but it will be soooo wrong.


Nevermind. Too late, ROFL!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I just saw this picture on eBay. Talk about quality issues. LOL manufacture defect maybe.
> They list it as excellent condition


Umm...it looks like someone shoved his face in a pile of dung!! Or he spent too long in the tanning bed!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nevermind. Too late, ROFL!


Did I do a good job connecting the dots? LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> I have, it just doesn't help!!! I just can't get past his armlessness (I don't think that's really a word).


I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed he didn't have any arms...is yankee venturing in to a little light bondage?? Lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

oh my somebody on ebay wants 124.95 buy it now for the witches boots and topper. Whew!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I like Bella's idea. Boney Bondage! Or, at least capitivity, LOL!


Haha, I should read all posts before replying...someone beat me to the bondage...haha beat me...ok I'm done now lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Did I do a good job connecting the dots? LOL


Are you sure you don't want to be the daddy? LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed he didn't have any arms...is yankee venturing in to a little light bondage?? Lol


I think China forgot the arms and Yankee didn't even notice. You know how well their quality control is.  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Haha, I should read all posts before replying...someone beat me to the bondage...haha beat me...ok I'm done now lol


You know it was me, JB! Envy Me!!!!!!!!! ROFL, LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You know it was me, JB! Envy Me!!!!!!!!! ROFL, LOL.


Envy you and your witches brew.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I think China forgot the arms and Yankee didn't even notice. You know how well their quality control is.  LOL


Or Yankee forgot the plan was only to Yank the customers and ended up yankin poor mr. birdman Lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You know it was me, JB! Envy Me!!!!!!!!! ROFL, LOL.


Haha...I envy anyone with a quick wit! Lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Haha, I should read all posts before replying...someone beat me to the bondage...haha beat me...ok I'm done now lol


Well, if we are right, he sure looks like he likes it, doesn't he? He's got a really....big.....smile! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Or Yankee forgot the plan was only to Yank the customers and ended up yankin poor mr. birdman Lol


Hey Pumpkin, doesn't that bird look sooo familiar to a crow? How ironic huh.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Haha...I envy anyone with a quick wit! Lol


Well, you certainly aren't envying anyone with mean green faces, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Hey Pumpkin, doesn't that bird look sooo familiar to a crow? How ironic huh.


I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, you certainly aren't envying anyone with mean green faces, LOL!


Green with envy


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Hey Pumpkin, doesn't that bird look sooo familiar to a crow? How ironic huh.


But...but...I LOVE my Boney Bird Plane. *sniff*


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> But...but...I LOVE my Boney Bird Plane. *sniff*


I'm sure you do, it's a constant remind to not trust strangers and sleep with one eye open. The other eye is focused on the juicy fruit. ROFL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

On a serious note, I really, really was hesitant about that Boney Bird Plane. I held it on premiere day, and just kept looking at it. I never even tried the lights. I remember calling it "unusual." When I went back in Sunday, I went right back to the exact same piece. I just felt drawn to it, and the more I held it, the more I liked it. I put it back, went and looked around the store for a little while, and came back to it.

Then, I checked on the bottom, and saw I could pull the tabs out, and see what the lights looked like. Do you know that the associates in the store did not know you could pull the tabs to see the BBB in full action? It was amazing the different comments that were said about the BBB, both positive and negative, while that thing was winking and blinking. I had the associates hold it for me behind the counter, while I agonized over my final decision. It was hysterical, because the reactions to that piece were so mixed in the store. But, one thing is for sure. When the lights came on, everyone in there started talking about it. It was an instant conversation piece. 

I know DH didn't want me to buy it. I could see it in his eyes, LOL. I got it anyway.  EA, you aren't the only one who has your man right where you want him, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm sure you do, it's a constant remind to not trust strangers and sleep with one eye open. The other eye is focused on the juicy fruit. ROFL


What are the teeth for? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> On a serious note, I really, really was hesitant about that Boney Bird Plane. I held it on premiere day, and just kept looking at it. I never even tried the lights. I remember calling it "unusual." When I went back in Sunday, I went right back to the exact same piece. I just felt drawn to it, and the more I held it, the more I liked it. I put it back, went and looked around the store for a little while, and came back to it.
> 
> Then, I checked on the bottom, and saw I could pull the tabs out, and see what the lights looked like. Do you know that the associates in the store did not know you could pull the tabs to see the BBB in full action? It was amazing the different comments that were said about the BBB, both positive and negative, while that thing was winking and blinking. I had the associates hold it for me behind the counter, while I agonized over my final decision. It was hysterical, because the reactions to that piece were so mixed in the store. But, one thing is for sure. When the lights came on, everyone in there started talking about it. It was an instant conversation piece.
> 
> I know DH didn't want me to buy it. I could see it in his eyes, LOL. I got it anyway.  EA, you aren't the only one who has your man right where you want him, LOL!


I was one of the only people who liked it from day one. I didn't like the picture they had on the website but as soon as I saw it in store I had to have it. The one I held had a "glazed over chip" so I examined the other one they had and it was much better.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> What are the teeth for? LOL!


The world may never know.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I was one of the only people who liked it from day one. I didn't like the picture they had on the website but as soon as I saw it in store I had to have it. The one I held had a "glazed over chip" so I examined the other one they had and it was much better.


I don't want to say it, but since we are on the conversation of crow, LOL: You. Were. Right.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I think China forgot the arms and Yankee didn't even notice. You know how well their quality control is.  LOL


That's exactly how it looks!!! As if that part of the mold was broken and they said f it!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> That's exactly how it looks!!! As if that part of the mold was broken and they said f it!


Dealing with China, it wouldn't surprise me. It also wouldn't surprised me if China sent them that way and Yankee said to just roll with it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Dealing with China, it wouldn't surprise me. It also wouldn't surprised me if China sent them that way and Yankee said to just roll with it.


If that is the case, I find it whimsical either way. If something as important as the invention of penicillin was an accident, this could be too, right?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wait a second! The Boney in the submarine has no arms either, right? Oh, no! Now I'm going to have to get a sub! 

P.S. I don't mean a sandwich, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If that is the case, I find it whimsical either way. If something as important as the invention of penicillin was an accident, this could be too, right?


You like what you like! No judgement here!


----------



## maxthedog

Well our yankee got a shipment today so picked up the bird and taxi. Weren't the best looking pieces but used coupon and voucher and can always exchange.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> You like what you like! No judgement here!


Thanks so much, Lucy! This is one of those pieces that took time to grow on me. It deviates from where I would usually go with my collection.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Well our yankee got a shipment today so picked up the bird and taxi. Weren't the best looking pieces but used coupon and voucher and can always exchange.


Are the newer taxis better than the first batch?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Moving right along (& quickly away from the bondage theory) - the bird is huge, Boney is small. He's just lunch. 
Signed
S. Dee


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Moving right along (& quickly away from the bondage theory) - the bird is huge, Boney is small. He's just lunch.
> Signed
> S. Dee


I like it! So THAT'S what those big teeth are for!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I like it! So THAT'S what those big teeth are for!


Maybe it's a flying fish type shark thing with those teeth.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, guys. It's time to pass the torch to someone for further shenanigans tonight.  I'm calling it an early day. Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Goodnight fellow bird fan


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Tried to post video but not able to upload.


----------



## chloerlz

Hi boney lovers! I love looking at all your pictures! I'm so sorry Pumpkin muffin that yours wasn't up to par, I hope you can find nicer replacements! I get my BNC replacement tomorrow, crossing my fingers it looks better. I am really loving that bird plane one especially seeing the video with all the cool lights!!


----------



## chloerlz

We got this boney for my hubby's sister and he personalized it for a wedding present last week! She's also a fellow boney lover! Thought it was the perfect gift for her and her new hubby!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> On a serious note, I really, really was hesitant about that Boney Bird Plane. I held it on premiere day, and just kept looking at it. I never even tried the lights. I remember calling it "unusual." When I went back in Sunday, I went right back to the exact same piece. I just felt drawn to it, and the more I held it, the more I liked it. I put it back, went and looked around the store for a little while, and came back to it.
> 
> Then, I checked on the bottom, and saw I could pull the tabs out, and see what the lights looked like. Do you know that the associates in the store did not know you could pull the tabs to see the BBB in full action? It was amazing the different comments that were said about the BBB, both positive and negative, while that thing was winking and blinking. I had the associates hold it for me behind the counter, while I agonized over my final decision. It was hysterical, because the reactions to that piece were so mixed in the store. But, one thing is for sure. When the lights came on, everyone in there started talking about it. It was an instant conversation piece.
> 
> I know DH didn't want me to buy it. I could see it in his eyes, LOL. I got it anyway.  EA, you aren't the only one who has your man right where you want him, LOL!


I am so glad that you like it! I love it too, the Bird Plane and Pet Cemetery are my two favorites this year!


BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 208428
> 
> 
> Tried to post video but not able to upload.


LOVE IT! 


chloerlz said:


> View attachment 208429
> We got this boney for my hubby's sister and he personalized it for a wedding present last week! She's also a fellow boney lover! Thought it was the perfect gift for her and her new hubby!


That is such an awesome idea, that is great thinking! It is great that you have a sibling who is a fellow Boney lover! I am the only one I know other than all my friends here.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Here ya go, Red Sea--his backside is pretty messy :/


----------



## redsea

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Here ya go, Red Sea--his backside is pretty messy :/
> 
> View attachment 208447


Thank you. Yep, me too! I noticed I also have a chip on one of his fins too.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

redsea said:


> Thank you. Yep, me too! I noticed I also have a chip on one of his fins too.


Keep an eye out on your ores too...I took my fish man back for a chipped fin and bad paint. When they took it out of the bad the front ores handle was broken off. I'm considering ordering another one online just so I can have a box for him.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Keep an eye out on your ores too...I took my fish man back for a chipped fin and bad paint. When they took it out of the bad the front ores handle was broken off. I'm considering ordering another one online just so I can have a box for him.


Awww, that is awful!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Keep an eye out on your ores too...I took my fish man back for a chipped fin and bad paint. When they took it out of the bad the front ores handle was broken off. I'm considering ordering another one online just so I can have a box for him.


Thanks! I hope to get a better one soon.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

redsea said:


> Thanks! I hope to get a better one soon.


Mine was delivered in multiple pieces. Thinking it would be better named "fish & chips".


----------



## happythenjaded

eeeekkk! Took forever to catch up. 

Bella- Congrats on your pieces (for the most part hehe). Loooove the mansion..... grrr! MUST RESIST! lol! 

Nina- your closet.........to. die. for!! Loooove! <3


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thanks, it's been fun today - the big reveal. Just two pieces to replace. Dawn's poor complexion fits right in here, so she'll stay.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Poor fishy guy


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Thanks, it's been fun today - the big reveal. Just two pieces to replace. Dawn's poor complexion fits right in here, so she'll stay.


Not too bad then eh?? Glad you got some nice pieces! Thank the Boney Gods!! LOL!


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Thanks, it's been fun today - the big reveal. Just two pieces to replace. Dawn's poor complexion fits right in here, so she'll stay.


I had so much fun following your pictures today, thanks for posting!


----------



## happythenjaded

Just curious.....

I have several (way too many) Scentsy wax warmers....But I know YC offers the electric oil warmers.... has anyone tried those? Wondering what the differnece is between those and the electric wax warmers? I sometimes add oil to my wax when its in the Scentsy warmer to give it some more power...


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Considering myself quite lucky with my haul. Wish there were a lot more good pieces going around. Too many tales of woe.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Been AWOL here. Got to go set eyes on the living monsters. Nite all.


----------



## redsea

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Been AWOL here. Got to go set eyes on the living monsters. Nite all.


Goodnight!


----------



## Cutiepie

I don't know if it was mentioned before,but I just checked and the Spellbound boots and hand are back in stock. It seems like everything is back in stock, even the PC.


----------



## Madjoodie

Cutiepie said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned before,but I just checked and the Spellbound boots and hand are back in stock. It seems like everything is back in stock, even the PC.


Thanks, Cutiepie! The candy dish was also online.


----------



## DarkSecret

Cutiepie said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned before,but I just checked and the Spellbound boots and hand are back in stock. It seems like everything is back in stock, even the PC.


Thank you cutiepie! Everything sold out shortly after 6 am EST, but not before I got my boots and jar topper!


----------



## Madjoodie

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Cutiepie! The candy dish was also online.


Because all the cool kids are doing it, I'm now replying to my own posts. And the candy dish has also disappeared. 

Perhaps this is the start of YC's fan favorite in stock, out of stock, check in the middle of the night game?


----------



## DarkSecret

Madjoodie said:


> Because all the cool kids are doing it, I'm now replying to my own posts. And the candy dish has also disappeared.
> 
> Perhaps this is the start of YC's fan favorite in stock, out of stock, check in the middle of the night game?


Looks that way Madjoodie, I have checked every morning at 5:10 a.m. for things to come back into stock. Didn't this morning, but did check my phone cause I had been having problems getting the internet on it. Thought my phone was acting up again, so my one son who works nights was still up, on his computer. Had him check and everything was in stock. But for some reason couldn't get the page to load, so we had to use his tablet. But I managed to order the boots and jar topper. By the time I finished checking out, everything was gone again. I really thought nothing would come back into stock until September 2, guess everyone should keep checking if there is something they want. Unfortunately, I think the vultures got most of it!


----------



## DarkSecret

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Poor fishy guy
> View attachment 208467


That is so sad, poor fishy guy!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Because all the cool kids are doing it, I'm now replying to my own posts. And the candy dish has also disappeared.
> 
> Perhaps this is the start of YC's fan favorite in stock, out of stock, check in the middle of the night game?


True and let's not forget that this is the start of their infamous three week wait before actually shipping the item.


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anyone know if the Pet Cemetery was available? I missed last night and when I checked this morning it is still showing sold out online.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Does anyone know if the Pet Cemetery was available? I missed last night and when I checked this morning it is still showing sold out online.


Yes, I believe it was, I was looking on my phone without my glasses and I thought it was my stupid phone malfunctioning. But I think everything was available, for maybe a couple of hours! I think Cutiepie posted at 4 something EST. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, Boney Peeps! I'm so glad to see that some of you managed to get your coveted pieces online last night! They were also available for a brief period like that the night before as well, according to a post on BBL. I am crossing fingers that your orders actually get shipped sooner rather than later, as I believe that YC is not intending for orders to be going through on certain items right now. But, since I have missed out both times, it gives me hope that I will be able to get my missing pieces come September.  I hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, I know I still owe you guys pictures from yesterday! It appears KKB has also arrived, and I think my Bonesy Graveyard jar holder is here!!!!  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## maxthedog

Ok I'm sure I'm going to be repeating I just don't have time to keep up with every page lol...if everything was back online, did anyone get or request a new bus with any luck? I just saw all of these posts and see everything is sold out again.


----------



## maxthedog

If you sleep, you miss out on Yankee's website it seems lol, these things always come in stock at the weirdest times


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, I know I still owe you guys pictures from yesterday! It appears KKB has also arrived, and I think my Bonesy Graveyard jar holder is here!!!!  I'll keep you posted!


Yay for deliveries! But what is KKB?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Yay for deliveries! But what is KKB?


King Kong Baby!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> King Kong Baby!


Oh, I still need to get him!


----------



## maxthedog

booo, I guess they were testing a new site which allowed everything to show in stock for a period. I was talking to a rep who said the orders would be cancelled. Oh well


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Does anyone know if the Pet Cemetery was available? I missed last night and when I checked this morning it is still showing sold out online.


Yes SW, the PC was available in the small window late last night/early this morning. It really was weird seeing everything showing as in stock. But it almost seemed like they were developing an updated webpage or something. I think Darksecret mentioned having some technical difficulties, and I also had problems getting the usual YC Halloween accessory page to load.

Darksecret, fingers crossed that your order goes through okay! Could you please keep us updated on when you get it?

Maxthedog, haven't you been scared away from that Ghoul Bus yet?!? It also showed as in stock, but I didn't actually place an order. And since my bus has working lights, I didn't need a replacement.


----------



## maxthedog

Madjoodie said:


> Yes SW, the PC was available in the small window late last night/early this morning. It really was weird seeing everything showing as in stock. But it almost seemed like they were developing an updated webpage or something. I think Darksecret mentioned having some technical difficulties, and I also had problems getting the usual YC Halloween accessory page to load.
> 
> Darksecret, fingers crossed that your order goes through okay! Could you please keep us updated on when you get it?
> 
> Maxthedog, haven't you been scared away from that Ghoul Bus yet?!? It also showed as in stock, but I didn't actually place an order. And since my bus has working lights, I didn't need a replacement.


Yes but if they are going to offer to send me a free replacement, I'll take my chances lol


Yes, according to the rep I spoke with this morning, they are updating their webpage and the in stock was an error and none of the orders will ship. Maybe they will hold them and fill in September.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> Yes but if they are going to offer to send me a free replacement, I'll take my chances lol
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the rep I spoke with this morning, they are updating their webpage and the in stock was an error and none of the orders will ship. Maybe they will hold them and fill in September.


Like I said earlier, it will be three weeks before anything ships. That is why I think that cat tart butner kept showing in stock a few years ago. I grabbed it and I had to wait three weeks before they shipped it. I guess they update their website at night.


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> Yes but if they are going to offer to send me a free replacement, I'll take my chances lol
> 
> 
> Yes, according to the rep I spoke with this morning, they are updating their webpage and the in stock was an error and none of the orders will ship. Maybe they will hold them and fill in September.


Just saw your post right after I'd finished mine! . Good detective work! Guess my updated webpage theory was right. Although wish I could remember if there were any new other Halloween pieces online (like the ghosts that came out in round 2 the last year or so). All I remember was the candy dish, which I thought was listed for around $25. 

Darksecret, I hope you still get your stuff at some point! You too Cutiepie if you ordered.


----------



## DarkSecret

Madjoodie said:


> Yes SW, the PC was available in the small window late last night/early this morning. It really was weird seeing everything showing as in stock. But it almost seemed like they were developing an updated webpage or something. I think Darksecret mentioned having some technical difficulties, and I also had problems getting the usual YC Halloween accessory page to load.
> 
> Darksecret, fingers crossed that your order goes through okay! Could you please keep us updated on when you get it?
> Maxthedog, haven't you been scared away from that Ghoul Bus yet?!? It also showed as in stock, but I didn't actually place an order. And since my bus has working lights, I didn't need a replacement.


Will do, but I have a bad feeling about it. When I went to their website and entered the order number, it said invalid number. But, when I checked my checking account, I saw that the amount had been deducted from my account so we will see. Max I think the bus was temporarily in stock, but I didn't order that, because of all the problems everyone has been having with it, I decided to try and see one in person at the flagship store, if and when it comes back into stock.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> booo, I guess they were testing a new site which allowed everything to show in stock for a period. I was talking to a rep who said the orders would be cancelled. Oh well


Thanks so much for the heads up! I just hope that at the minimum, YC will not cancel the orders, and fill them in September. They already know how much stock to be expecting, so there really is no point to cancel them. We will see!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I hope everyone who was lucky enough to order last night gets everything they ordered!!

Browsing through Pier 1's Halloween stuff and how cute is this haunted house?

http://www.pier1.com/Glittered-Haun...,pd.html?cgid=glitter-halloween-decor#start=1

Reminds me of Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Madjoodie

CandyCornWitch said:


> I hope everyone who was lucky enough to order last night gets everything they ordered!!
> 
> Browsing through Pier 1's Halloween stuff and how cute is this haunted house?
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Glittered-Haun...,pd.html?cgid=glitter-halloween-decor#start=1
> 
> Reminds me of Nightmare Before Christmas.


That is super cute, CCW. . But despite my love for Happy's Avon tree, I try to avoid the glittery stuff. Just seems to get on everything and everywhere, and I hate cleaning!


----------



## Lucy08

maxthedog said:


> booo, I guess they were testing a new site which allowed everything to show in stock for a period. I was talking to a rep who said the orders would be cancelled. Oh well



Oh that stinks!!!!!!! They should have taken the site offline for testing.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Oh that stinks!!!!!!! They should have taken the site offline for testing.


I think everyone will be fine. I mean, Yankee Candle is in the business to make money so they will hold on to the orders until stock comes in and then they will ship.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The Boney gods are smiling down on me today! At least so far, LOL! My replacement 2013 Bride & Groom, my replacement Pumpkin People witch with the cauldron, and my Boney Graveyard with Bonesy are all okay!  I haven't gotten to KKB yet, but I sure hope the lucky streak continues! 

Also, I have read of people asking how to get extra flocking off of their Boney pieces. If stray flocking is attached to ceramic parts, I use a Q-tip and NON-acetone nail polish remover to get it off. Please make sure when trying this, that the part you are removing the flocking from is glazed, and that you use non-acetone nail polish remover. I hope this helps!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Boney gods are smiling down on me today! At least so far, LOL! My replacement 2013 Bride & Groom, my replacement Pumpkin People witch with the cauldron, and my Boney Graveyard with Bonesy are all okay!  I haven't gotten to KKB yet, but I sure hope the lucky streak continues!
> 
> Also, I have read of people asking how to get extra flocking off of their Boney pieces. If stray flocking is attached to ceramic parts, I use a Q-tip and NON-acetone nail polish remover to get it off. Please make sure when trying this, that the part you are removing the flocking from is glazed, and that you use non-acetone nail polish remover. I hope this helps!


Thanks for the tip. I have noticed some of my older pieces have extra flocking but I'm not brave enough to try and remove it. LOL


----------



## DarkSecret

Well Boney peeps, I have some bad news and I have some good news! I just call YC and spoke to a very nice lady about my 6 a.m. "order". Well seems you all were right, no such luck, some glich with the website. She apologized, but no witch's boots or jar top for me. However! She is sending me a $25.00 gift card, which I thought was very nice of them. So, it is not all bad. I have my name on a list at my retail store, so hopefully, they will come through for me. The representative said that we could expect restock on Sept. 2. What a trip!


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> Well Boney peeps, I have some bad news and I have some good news! I just call YC and spoke to a very nice lady about my 6 a.m. "order". Well seems you all were right, no such luck, some glich with the website. She apologized, but no witch's boots or jar top for me. However! She is sending me a $25.00 gift card, which I thought was very nice of them. So, it is not all bad. I have my name on a list at my retail store, so hopefully, they will come through for me. The representative said that we could expect restock on Sept. 2. What a trip!


I printed out my email that Lindsay W confirmed my replacement WTD and bus will be delivered during the second shipment. Hopefully all will go well but if they don't ship at least I have the email confirming it. I'm tired of going back and forth with Yankee Candle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I thought I might have tempted the Boney gods, before opening KKB. I had seen him in the store, but didn't actually hold him. Wow, that is one big, killer baby! No issues that I can't live with, and his face is actually really good. 4/4 today, a 180 degree turnaround from 0/4 yesterday! Yay!


----------



## DarkSecret

myerman82 said:


> I printed out my email that Lindsay W confirmed my replacement WTD and bus will be delivered during the second shipment. Hopefully all will go well but if they don't ship at least I have the email confirming it. I'm tired of going back and forth with Yankee Candle.


My guess is IF and that is a big IF, they get their replenishment stock on or about September 2, that will probably be the last opportunity to get anything. I wouldn't be surprised to see all the spellbound stuff reissued again next year. I am like you Myerman, I am tired of dealing with them. They don't play these games with their Christmas items.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Boney gods are smiling down on me today! At least so far, LOL! My replacement 2013 Bride & Groom, my replacement Pumpkin People witch with the cauldron, and my Boney Graveyard with Bonesy are all okay!  I haven't gotten to KKB yet, but I sure hope the lucky streak continues!
> 
> Also, I have read of people asking how to get extra flocking off of their Boney pieces. If stray flocking is attached to ceramic parts, I use a Q-tip and NON-acetone nail polish remover to get it off. Please make sure when trying this, that the part you are removing the flocking from is glazed, and that you use non-acetone nail polish remover. I hope this helps!


I am glad your luck has changed!  Now, where are the pictures? LOL


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Well Boney peeps, I have some bad news and I have some good news! I just call YC and spoke to a very nice lady about my 6 a.m. "order". Well seems you all were right, no such luck, some glich with the website. She apologized, but no witch's boots or jar top for me. However! She is sending me a $25.00 gift card, which I thought was very nice of them. So, it is not all bad. I have my name on a list at my retail store, so hopefully, they will come through for me. The representative said that we could expect restock on Sept. 2. What a trip!


Sorry about your order, but I am so excited about your gift card! Wow!


----------



## myerman82

DarkSecret said:


> My guess is IF and that is a big IF, they get their replenishment stock on or about September 2, that will probably be the last opportunity to get anything. I wouldn't be surprised to see all the spellbound stuff reissued again next year. I am like you Myerman, I am tired of dealing with them. They don't play these games with their Christmas items.


At this point all I really want is a WTD that isn't chipped. If they sold them in stores I wouldn't have a problem waiting and exchanging. The bus I honestly can live without and would just exchange if I really have to. I just hope that all replacements get shipped out and we don't have to keep reminding them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I am glad your luck has changed!  Now, where are the pictures? LOL


I'm so glad you are waiting with baited breath to see everything, LOL! I will get around to it, EVENTUALLY!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> My guess is IF and that is a big IF, they get their replenishment stock on or about September 2, that will probably be the last opportunity to get anything. I wouldn't be surprised to see all the spellbound stuff reissued again next year. I am like you Myerman, I am tired of dealing with them. They don't play these games with their Christmas items.


That is a guarantee, DS! If there is anything else that you are really looking for, when the YC website restocks, get it while you can! When those supplies are gone, there will not be another restock. Don't forget, while we are gearing up for Halloween, at that point, YC will have moved on to focusing on Christmas!


----------



## Cutiepie

I just got home and received that call also about cancelling my order. I don't mind since they gave me the $25 gift card for my 'trouble'.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Can I just say that I'm in LOVE with Dead in the Water! It's one of those pieces that I stop and stare at whenever I walk past it


----------



## redsea

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Can I just say that I'm in LOVE with Dead in the Water! It's one of those pieces that I stop and stare at whenever I walk past it


I am glad that you are enjoying it. I like it too and hope to get one someday!


----------



## redsea

Cutiepie said:


> I just got home and received that call also about cancelling my order. I don't mind since they gave me the $25 gift card for my 'trouble'.


Nice! I am so happy YC is doing that.


----------



## Cutiepie

I think it was very nice of them to send out gift cards. I can completely understand having website problems, and would have just been happy if they sent me a good coupon code.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I saw this DDG listing today! It's me, right, Myerman!


----------



## Madjoodie

Cutiepie said:


> I just got home and received that call also about cancelling my order. I don't mind since they gave me the $25 gift card for my 'trouble'.


A bummer about your cancelled orders, Cutiepie and DarkSecret.  Although with the free gift cards, now I'm almost wishing I had tried to order something earlier. 

For me, YC has been pretty stingy fixing mistakes with online orders. I ordered a tart butner during the SAS. I called right away when they didn't include it with my order. Was promised by CS that it was still coming. Then three weeks later it sold out, and never arrived. I was so mad, and called CS again. Was told the first CS rep shouldn't have promised that. Really, not promise to send an item I had paid for and was in stock? I just about had to beg to get free shipping on my next order for my inconvenience. I should have asked them go buy the burner for me off eBay!

Now compare to BABW. I had a large order during their SAS that was packed horribly. An aromatherapy body wash leaked all over my candles. What a mess. I called CS to complain, and they offered to send me all the items again, free of charge. I wouldn't accept that since nothing was broken, but did get a gift card for my troubles. What a night and day difference between the two companies!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> A bummer about your cancelled orders, Cutiepie and DarkSecret.  Although with the free gift cards, now I'm almost wishing I had tried to order something earlier.
> 
> For me, YC has been pretty stingy fixing mistakes with online orders. I ordered a tart butner during the SAS. I called right away when they didn't include it with my order. Was promised by CS that it was still coming. Then three weeks later it sold out, and never arrived. I was so mad, and called CS again. Was told the first CS rep shouldn't have promised that. Really, not promise to send an item I had paid for and was in stock? I just about had to beg to get free shipping on my next order for my inconvenience. I should have asked them go buy the burner for me off eBay!
> 
> Now compare to BABW. I had a large order during their SAS that was packed horribly. An aromatherapy body wash leaked all over my candles. What a mess. I called CS to complain, and they offered to send me all the items again, free of charge. I wouldn't accept that since nothing was broken, but did get a gift card for my troubles. What a night and day difference between the two companies!


I've found out that a lot of the time, it really comes down to the customer service representative that you reach when calling. "My wisdom," LOL, has taught me to go with your gut. If you don't get a good feeling from the person answering you call, just hang up, and start over. The inconvenience of having to start all over again is usually nothing compared to what you will receive, if you proceed with the representative you currently have.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I saw this DDG listing today! It's me, right, Myerman!
> 
> View attachment 208573


yes, that is you. Is that a evil smile your sporting or is that a grin after you yell at me. LMAO


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've found out that a lot of the time, it really comes down to the customer service representative that you reach when calling. "My wisdom," LOL, has taught me to go with your gut. If you don't get a good feeling from the person answering you call, just hang up, and start over. The inconvenience of having to start all over again is usually nothing compared to what you will receive, if you proceed with the representative you currently have.


Lindsay Lindsay Lindsay Lindsay!!!!! Sean is too busy with his thumbs up to care.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey guys. Hope all of ya'll are doing excellent. I got to home goods today. That is an awesome store. They had these huge blinking lights about 3 foot long 1 foot high. Each one had something different. They said beware, I want this one, boo and I forgot what the other one said. There was a huge flashing light bat. There were 2 small lighted haunted houses. There were 2 aisles full of pumpkins all colors. Some had lights some didn't. Kirklands was next door. I think they had more in. Kirklands was a lot more expensive. They had a lot of carved pieces. Some were as tall as 3 ft.


----------



## Madjoodie

Just a quick pic to excitedly show two things that I brought home today from my YC store. Drum roll please ... the witch's boots and hand!  I was on a list (the good kind, that is) for when these came back in. Hopefully others here will have similar luck at the stores, following today's website debacle!

And here is my temporary 2014 Boney staging area. Or at least what fit. That darn bus and bird plane are just so big. Although perhaps I should pair them with KKB. See below, where KKB just dwarfs the taxi!


----------



## Auntmeanne

love the display. The boots are awesome. I didn't realize they were so big.


----------



## Madjoodie

Thanks, Auntmeanne. And yes, the witch's butt boots are pretty sizable...maybe they should be paired with KKB! The pic was a little dark, as that room is somewhat lighting challenged. But I just needed to free this year's crew from their bubble wrap prisons. Can't wait to figure out how to work these new pieces in with the old for some fun displays.


----------



## Cutiepie

Congrats on getting the boots. I didn't get on the list yet, since I was unsure if I wanted them. After today's canceled order I might just use that gift card and get them in Sept.


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> Just a quick pic to excitedly show two things that I brought home today from my YC store. Drum roll please ... the witch's boots and hand!  I was on a list (the good kind, that is) for when these came back in. Hopefully others here will have similar luck at the stores, following today's website debacle!
> 
> And here is my temporary 2014 Boney staging area. Or at least what fit. That darn bus and bird plane are just so big. Although perhaps I should pair them with KKB. See below, where KKB just dwarfs the taxi!


I love your display! Everything looks great!


----------



## myerman82

Your display looks great. If I had to nit pick I would say to move Drop Dead Gorgeous towards the top of the display.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> yes, that is you. Is that a evil smile your sporting or is that a grin after you yell at me. LMAO


It depends on what's in the chalice.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey guys. Hope all of ya'll are doing excellent. I got to home goods today. That is an awesome store. They had these huge blinking lights about 3 foot long 1 foot high. Each one had something different. They said beware, I want this one, boo and I forgot what the other one said. There was a huge flashing light bat. There were 2 small lighted haunted houses. There were 2 aisles full of pumpkins all colors. Some had lights some didn't. Kirklands was next door. I think they had more in. Kirklands was a lot more expensive. They had a lot of carved pieces. Some were as tall as 3 ft.


Oh, I am so jelly! I want to go to a HomeGoods SO bad! And, I used to LOVE going into Kirklands! I haven't been in one of those in probably fifteen years now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

MJ, I love your display! I am really getting an idea of the size of those boots now. No wonder the back looks like a giant butt! I am so getting fall fever today! Thank goodness summer will be ending soon!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of getting on a list, my store doesn't do that. I asked, and was like, WTF???


----------



## Madjoodie

redsea said:


> I love your display! Everything looks great!


Thanks, Redsea! This was just a warm up for the real decorating fun to begin next month! I'm nowhere in the leagues of GrandmaLise, Myerman, or Happy, but I have a lot of fun. . Here is a pic from last year (same lighting challenged room), but I'm sure you'll get the idea. My place is too small, so I venture into the "Halloween threw up all over my house" look!


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Redsea! This was just a warm up for the real decorating fun to begin next month! I'm nowhere in the leagues of GrandmaLise, Myerman, or Happy, but I have a lot of fun. . Here is a pic from last year (same lighting challenged room), but I'm sure you'll get the idea. My place is too small, so I venture into the "Halloween threw up all over my house" look!


Wow, that is a really cool display! And of course I love all the Boney Bunch pieces at the bottom, and the Halloween tree is just too cool!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> Your display looks great. If I had to nit pick I would say to move Drop Dead Gorgeous towards the top of the display.


Don't worry, Myerman. I know what a special piece DDG is around these parts. I'll be sure to put her in a place of honor when I start my full scale decorating next month! . Can't wait to see more of your displays though - not sure if I chimed in the other day with how amazing your pictures were.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Redsea! This was just a warm up for the real decorating fun to begin next month! I'm nowhere in the leagues of GrandmaLise, Myerman, or Happy, but I have a lot of fun. . Here is a pic from last year (same lighting challenged room), but I'm sure you'll get the idea. My place is too small, so I venture into the "Halloween threw up all over my house" look!


I'll gladly take some of your Halloween vomit, MJ!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of getting on a list, my store doesn't do that. I asked, and was like, WTF???


I bet they have you on a list all right, PM!  

My store manager probably thought helping me with the witch Spellbound pieces was easier than getting a restraining order given all of the stalking I've been doing for those decorations and replacement Boneys!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll gladly take some of your Halloween vomit, MJ!


No, give me some. I don't have any Halloween decorations.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of getting on a list, my store doesn't do that. I asked, and was like, WTF???


Remember, your already on the list. The fact that your a red head means they don't have to check it twice.


----------



## Auntmeanne

madj where did you get the candle holder with the hanging spiders and purple glass holders?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Remember, your already on the list. The fact that your a red head means they don't have to check it twice.


I'll gladly be on the naughty list, but I have to get those boots! They are a must, to put beside this guy:









I believe it all started with your idea? LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> That is super cute, CCW. . But despite my love for Happy's Avon tree, I try to avoid the glittery stuff. Just seems to get on everything and everywhere, and I hate cleaning!


Madjoodie- that's one of the reasons why I like the tree, it doesnt shed!  yay!! That house is awesome, but Pier1's stuff sheds terribly!


----------



## Madjoodie

Auntmeanne said:


> madj where did you get the candle holder with the hanging spiders and purple glass holders?


It has been a few years, so am trying to dust the cobwebs off my poor brain. But I want to say that piece came from Michaels. I remember it was wrapped up poorly, and so one purple holder snapped off on the ride home.  Thank goodness for superglue!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I love your display madj


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll gladly be on the naughty list, but I have to get those boots! They are a must, to put beside this guy:
> 
> View attachment 208588
> 
> 
> I believe it all started with your idea? LOL!


He is armed and guard and ready to attack the one who is envy with green.


----------



## Madjoodie

Auntmeanne said:


> I love your display madj


Thanks, Auntmeanne! I am so excited to have folks here who actually appreciate the Boneys and Halloween. My family just smiles and nods. In fairness, I am a little over the top with holiday decorating. I collect Rudolph, so you can just imagine Christmas at my house!

Can't wait to start seeing more decorating pics here. I'm always amazed (and a little jealous) at the creativity and awesome finds others have.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Redsea! This was just a warm up for the real decorating fun to begin next month! I'm nowhere in the leagues of GrandmaLise, Myerman, or Happy, but I have a lot of fun. . Here is a pic from last year (same lighting challenged room), but I'm sure you'll get the idea. My place is too small, so I venture into the "Halloween threw up all over my house" look!




Great display! I love your candelabra wiyh spiders,


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> He is armed and guard and ready to attack the one who is envy with green.


I just found this to go with him! This is going to be so awesome! I can't wait! 









Bang. Bang. Dead. LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Redsea! This was just a warm up for the real decorating fun to begin next month! I'm nowhere in the leagues of GrandmaLise, Myerman, or Happy, but I have a lot of fun. . Here is a pic from last year (same lighting challenged room), but I'm sure you'll get the idea. My place is too small, so I venture into the "Halloween threw up all over my house" look!


Love it! Looks great. And thank you for the kind words! <3 Love all the Boneys on the bottom.... some of my favorites!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just found this to go with him! This is going to be so awesome! I can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 208590
> 
> 
> Bang. Bang. Dead. LOL!


Somebody call a doctor....


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Seriously all these halloween pics you guys are posting make me so happy! I'm bummed I missed out in the pet cemetery last night! Serves me right for actually going to bed for once. I took a gamble and just ordered Drop Dead Gorgeous and Boney and Clyde online today. I just can't risk missing them in my tiny store during relaunch and I thought the halloween preview was stressful. My store didn't have the greatest paint jobs anyways even with multiple items to choose from so I don't feel like it's that big of a jump to order online. My only must haves left are the pet cemetery, dying to see you, bride and groom and the mansion. I'm sure the mansion will be available the entire season.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Seriously all these halloween pics you guys are posting make me so happy! I'm bummed I missed out in the pet cemetery last night! Serves me right for actually going to bed for once. I took a gamble and just ordered Drop Dead Gorgeous and Boney and Clyde online today. I just can't risk missing them in my tiny store during relaunch and I thought the halloween preview was stressful. My store didn't have the greatest paint jobs anyways even with multiple items to choose from so I don't feel like it's that big of a jump to order online. My only must haves left are the pet cemetery, dying to see you, bride and groom and the mansion. I'm sure the mansion will be available the entire season.


I love Dying To See You!! He's so much better in person, EA! 

I want the mansion also! Eeeee! But idk if I'm going to get it or not though! 

Glad you got DDD & B&C!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I love Dying To See You!! He's so much better in person, EA!
> 
> I want the mansion also! Eeeee! But idk if I'm going to get it or not though!
> 
> Glad you got DDD & B&C!


I saw a bunch at my store so I'm going to grab him up next month! Last year I remember the mansion was in store all through October. It's a big splurge so I think most people pass on it so I'm hoping I can wait until October to get and use my September budget for boneys more likely to sell out! 

Thanks can't wait to get them! Will post pics whether they are good or bad. My main concern is that DDG has two orange earrings and boneys gun is painted properly. Those seem to be the biggest flaws lol. Btw happy I loved the halloween tree.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I saw a bunch at my store so I'm going to grab him up next month! Last year I remember the mansion was in store all through October. It's a big splurge so I think most people pass on it so I'm hoping I can wait until October to get and use my September budget for boneys more likely to sell out!
> 
> Thanks can't wait to get them! Will post pics whether they are good or bad. My main concern is that DDG has two orange earrings and boneys gun is painted properly. Those seem to be the biggest flaws lol. Btw happy I loved the halloween tree.


I agree about the mansion, it's a splurge but it's so awesome! But I have last years mansion and this years is pretty similar except for the sign and Boney. But I think I need it regardless! Lol! 

Yes! We want to see pictures! Hopefully they come out great! 

Thank you- the tree is hit or miss but I love it also! 

I got my replacement Dawn today-- her hand is glue free!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

EA thanks so much for posting about the B&C restock! I have gotten 4 (yes, that's right 4) duds, and am still hoping for a good one. I used the remainder of my YC credit to purchase 2 more, and will be taking the others back to the store for credit AGAIN. 

Friday, I will be purchasing at least two DDG's, as I am still trying to find the perfect one. I will probably make 2 orders of 4, and I will keep going until I get the perfect beauty queen! My store is going to have a heart attack, if YC doesn't send me my ultimate goddess soon, LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> EA thanks so much for posting about the B&C restock! I have gotten 4 (yes, that's right 4) duds, and am still hoping for a good one. I used the remainder of my YC credit to purchase 2 more, and will be taking the others back to the store for credit AGAIN.
> 
> Friday, I will be purchasing at least two DDG's, as I am still trying to find the perfect one. I will probably make 2 orders of 4, and I will keep going until I get the perfect beauty queen! My store is going to have a heart attack, if YC doesn't send me my ultimate goddess soon, LOL!


Those two seem to be as much of a toss up as the bus! I can't believe you got 4 duds! Yikes! I hope you get a good one eventually! I just noticed the BC restock tonight and begged hubby to let me order it while it's available. I think he is learning to cope with the madness lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I agree about the mansion, it's a splurge but it's so awesome! But I have last years mansion and this years is pretty similar except for the sign and Boney. But I think I need it regardless! Lol!
> 
> Yes! We want to see pictures! Hopefully they come out great!
> 
> Thank you- the tree is hit or miss but I love it also!
> 
> I got my replacement Dawn today-- her hand is glue free!


I adore that tree but I'm hard pressed to find halloween things I don't like! I tend to not care for gorey, but pretty, strange, creepy or cutesy are all good in my book!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Those two seem to be as much of a toss up as the bus! I can't believe you got 4 duds! Yikes! I hope you get a good one eventually! I just noticed the BC restock tonight and begged hubby to let me order it while it's available. I think he is learning to cope with the madness lol


Yes, mine is doing the same thing, LOL! He really is laid back, but he is a QA (Quality Assurance) Inspector on major bridgework here in the US. He has an eye for detail, much like I do, and let's just say, China is driving him nuts right about now, LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, mine is doing the same thing, LOL! He really is laid back, but he is a QA (Quality Assurance) Inspector on major bridgework here in the US. He has an eye for detail, much like I do, and let's just say, China is driving him nuts right about now, LOL!


Oh nooooo lol! Tell him to drink a margarita next time a shipment comes in! At least the. He can just laugh at it hahaha. Actually, he should work for yankee as a quality inspector, I don't think they have one!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I adore that tree but I'm hard pressed to find halloween things I don't like! I tend to not care for gorey, but pretty, strange, creepy or cutesy are all good in my book!


Me too! Me too! I don't need things to be all adorbs, but things like Myerman's I Scream Shop *drools*, I just want'em!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Oh nooooo lol! Tell him to drink a margarita next time a shipment comes in! At least the. He can just laugh at it hahaha. Actually, he should work for yankee as a quality inspector, I don't think they have one!


DH doesn't drink tequilla (that's me, LOL!), and no, YC certainly doesn't.


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Seriously all these halloween pics you guys are posting make me so happy! I'm bummed I missed out in the pet cemetery last night! Serves me right for actually going to bed for once. I took a gamble and just ordered Drop Dead Gorgeous and Boney and Clyde online today. I just can't risk missing them in my tiny store during relaunch and I thought the halloween preview was stressful. My store didn't have the greatest paint jobs anyways even with multiple items to choose from so I don't feel like it's that big of a jump to order online. My only must haves left are the pet cemetery, dying to see you, bride and groom and the mansion. I'm sure the mansion will be available the entire season.


They had at least three of the mansions at the Williamsburg store when I was there last week. You can always call them!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Me too! Me too! I don't need things to be all adorbs, but things like Myerman's I Scream shop *drools*, I just want'em!


I looooved his I scream shop too! The lemax stuff has similar store themed buildings but I can't afford that obsession and a boney obsession too lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, Redsea! This was just a warm up for the real decorating fun to begin next month! I'm nowhere in the leagues of GrandmaLise, Myerman, or Happy, but I have a lot of fun. . Here is a pic from last year (same lighting challenged room), but I'm sure you'll get the idea. My place is too small, so I venture into the "Halloween threw up all over my house" look!


Madjoodie, your display is awesome! I love the way the purple glass looks with all that black from the spiderweb collection. Very, very pretty! And now I'm jelly cause I want to decorate and my house is a hot mess, LOL! I have Boney boxes everywhere!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Madjoodie, your display is awesome! I love the way the purple glass looks with all that black from the spiderweb collection. Very, very pretty! And now I'm jelly cause I want to decorate and my house is a hot mess, LOL! I have Boney boxes everywhere!


SW, I don't have a surface left to put anything on, and my floor is COVERED. That's why I haven't posted photos of my latest pieces yet, LOL! I've got to clear some stuff off, to be able to take them!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I looooved his I scream shop too! The lemax stuff has similar store themed buildings but I can't afford that obsession and a boney obsession too lol


And that's why you are always welcome under the Shady Tree with us. *hugs*


----------



## Lucy08

Someone has the witches boots buy it now on ebay for $124.99. So not cool.....


----------



## Spookywolf

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Seriously all these halloween pics you guys are posting make me so happy! I'm bummed I missed out in the pet cemetery last night! Serves me right for actually going to bed for once. I took a gamble and just ordered Drop Dead Gorgeous and Boney and Clyde online today. I just can't risk missing them in my tiny store during relaunch and I thought the halloween preview was stressful. My store didn't have the greatest paint jobs anyways even with multiple items to choose from so I don't feel like it's that big of a jump to order online. My only must haves left are the pet cemetery, dying to see you, bride and groom and the mansion. I'm sure the mansion will be available the entire season.


I'm bummed too, Elizabeth. I crashed early last night and ended up missing when it came online. But somebody posted on here that it was a system error and that the orders got cancelled that some were able to place. I keep checking every day for any updates on the site. I hope we can grab one before they're all gone again in September!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Someone has the witches boots buy it now on ebay for $124.99. So not cool.....


I figured these boots would be popular, but not THAT popular, LOL! If I had known that, I probably would have grabbed 10 of them, and waited on the Boneys! Profits like that would have been really hard to turn down. So, thankfully, I didn't, and I'm still not an eBay "vulture."


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> SW, I don't have a surface left to put anything on, and my floor is COVERED. That's why I haven't posted photos of my latest pieces yet, LOL! I've got to clear some stuff off, to be able to take them!


LOL, yeah my house looks the same. I've got boneys on the coffee table, the dining room table, boxes Under the dining room table, the living room floor.... The only place not under Boney attack so far is my kitchen, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Someone has the witches boots buy it now on ebay for $124.99. So not cool.....


Ouch! And some poor person won't know they're coming back in September and will probably buy them out of desperation. I want to shout out on Ebay, "Wait, don't do it!"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Ouch! And some poor person won't know they're coming back in September and will probably buy them out of desperation. I want to shout out on Ebay, "Wait, don't do it!"


You would think that between BBL and HF, YC phone and chat, and being able to walk into local stores, that people would know that there is going to be a restock! All anyone has to do is ask a YC manager, and know that more are on the way! It is worth the extra money to at least take the time to check first!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Ouch! And some poor person won't know they're coming back in September and will probably buy them out of desperation. I want to shout out on Ebay, "Wait, don't do it!"


I'm the same way, I want to message every person that bids way too high on stuff. My soul is totally crushed just looking at the sold listings. A lot of good stuff went in the past day or so super super cheap. Don't look if you have a weak stomach... LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'm the same way, I want to message every person that bids way too high on stuff. My soul is totally crushed just looking at the sold listings. A lot of good stuff went in the past day or so super super cheap. Don't look if you have a weak stomach... LOL!


I saw it, Lucy! And, yes I was sick! If anyone here got the spoils, I am so happy for you, but sad for myself, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'm the same way, I want to message every person that bids way too high on stuff. My soul is totally crushed just looking at the sold listings. A lot of good stuff went in the past day or so super super cheap. Don't look if you have a weak stomach... LOL!


Okay, I gotta know now. What did I miss and for how much? (I love to torture myself, LOL!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I gotta know now. What did I miss and for how much? (I love to torture myself, LOL!)


Just go to eBay, and look under the closed Boney Bunch listings. You will see what Lucy and I are talking about. Ugh.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I saw it, Lucy! And, yes I was sick! If anyone here got the spoils, I am so happy for you, but sad for myself, LOL!


Ugh, I have a feeling I missed something really good too. I hate that feeling. It's like buying something on Ebay and then seeing it like half the price you paid the next day. I have to watch myself on Ebay though. You see something that catches your eye, and your finger is hovering over the Buy Now button, and before you even know what happened, you've clicked the mouse and slapped down the cash and then sit there blinking like, "what just happened?"


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Ugh, I have a feeling I missed something really good too. I hate that feeling. It's like buying something on Ebay and then seeing it like half the price you paid the next day. I have to watch myself on Ebay though. You see something that catches your eye, and your finger is hovering over the Buy Now button, and before you even know what happened, you've clicked the mouse and slapped down the cash and then sit there blinking like, "what just happened?"


I'll out myself..... I don't have an ebay account OR a paypal account. My husband does, so if I see something I have to have him get it for me. I can usually talk myself out of stuff before I email him at work.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I gotta know now. What did I miss and for how much? (I love to torture myself, LOL!)


Well, I missed a $35 balloon head.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh my Gawd...I shouldn't have looked. I feel a little queasy just now.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm going to be dreaming of that 2009 Umbrella Lady that just sold for...(gulp!)...$29.50!!!! Just KILL ME!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Oh my Gawd...I shouldn't have looked. I feel a little queasy just now.


I know, right????? How did I miss those????? Some really cool stuff for all under $30 a piece!!!! Notice too, all with one bid a piece. Sigh.


----------



## Spookywolf

OMG, OMG, a coffin guy sold for $15.00!!! I need to go lay down!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm going to be dreaming of that 2009 Umbrella Lady that just sold for...(gulp!)...$29.50!!!! Just KILL ME!!!


Me too and I don't even like her!!!!!! The guy with the owls, balloon head, and the stacked heads guy are the three that made me ill.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I'm going to be dreaming of that 2009 Umbrella Lady that just sold for...(gulp!)...$29.50!!!! Just KILL ME!!!


Like a train wreck, huh?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> OMG, OMG, a coffin guy sold for $15.00!!!  I need to go lay down!


Sorry friend, I did warn you not to look.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> OMG, OMG, a coffin guy sold for $15.00!!! I need to go lay down!


SW, you are cracking me up tonight, ROFL! Putting into words exactly how I felt...PRICELESS!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry friend, I did warn you not to look.


LOL! I am happy if it was somebody on the thread that won, though. But I wish it could have been ME! LOLOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'll out myself..... I don't have an ebay account OR a paypal account. My husband does, so if I see something I have to have him get it for me. I can usually talk myself out of stuff before I email him at work.


It's okay, Lucy. Everyone knows that eVilBay and PayPay stink. But, sadly, we are stuck with them.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> LOL! I am happy if it was somebody on the thread that won, though. But I wish it could have been ME! LOLOL!


Maybe you'll win her for $29.25 soon!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Maybe you'll win her for $29.25 soon!


Keep talking to me, Happy. I'm out on the ledge right now...


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'll out myself..... I don't have an ebay account OR a paypal account. My husband does, so if I see something I have to have him get it for me. I can usually talk myself out of stuff before I email him at work.


Lucy, that's probably a very smart plan! I stuck one toe in the Ebay water a few years ago and then got swallowed whole by the Great Ebay Killer Deal Shark!  And this time of year is so dangerous because everyone puts out all their old Boneys for sale that are hard to find at other off season times of the year.


----------



## Spookywolf

You're all over there looking on Ebay right now, aren't you!  Okay, I'm gonna sneak one more look while I wait for someone else to post...


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Keep talking to me, Happy. I'm out on the ledge right now...


Lol! Dont jump! Just keep stalking eBay! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> You're all over there looking on Ebay right now, aren't you!  Okay, I'm gonna sneak one more look while I wait for someone else to post...


I am, still trying to find a decent priced candy dish.....I will be strong and wait til Sept..... Wont I? LOL


----------



## VampKat

Holy crap, this thread moves fast! Lol! I was gone for just a few days and this thread jumped 300+ pages!

So forgive me, just saw this & it's late...



ninababy100109 said:


> Madjoodie -
> But I just think this Scenterpiece line might have staying power. So far, I really am liking it. Certainly better than the electric tart warmers I own (and I own many). I always forget to shut them off and end up wasting tarts. So the Scenterpiece models with the timer functionality is def a nice feature - and I would def spend the extra 5-10 for a design with that feature. Plus the designs are so cool! Like I said, I liked the urn-style (love that style anyway and compliments my fall/boney decor perfectly), but there were many other designs I liked as well. And like you said, with the current coupons you really can't go wrong....
> 
> And if they discontinue them, I'll just slap mine outside and stick a hydrangea in it!


Scenterpiece is actually doing better than expected & many stores are out of stock, though most warmers are orderable with free shipping if ordered in store. We've been told that there are plans for this product line at least 2 years out so, especially if it keeps tearing it up like it has, I don't think you have to worry about losing the refills anytime soon. These things are flying off the shelves.

And, yes, check your local stores for Boney restocks. My store got a shipment of replenishment yesterday. I got the boots!! And they look lovely in my house.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Lol! Dont jump! Just keep stalking eBay! LOL!


Okay, I'm inching closer to the window....just so I can get a better look at the computer monitor to check the Ebay listings! Besides, it's a little windy out here and very hard to type on the keyboard!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I'm inching closer to the window....just so I can get a better look at the computer monitor to check the Ebay listings! Besides, it's a little windy out here and very hard to type on the keyboard!


Lol! Spooky! The wind saved you!


----------



## Spookywolf

VampKat said:


> Holy crap, this thread moves fast! Lol! I was gone for just a few days and this thread jumped 300+ pages!
> 
> So forgive me, just saw this & it's late...
> 
> 
> Scenterpiece is actually doing better than expected & many stores are out of stock, though most warmers are orderable with free shipping if ordered in store. We've been told that there are plans for this product line at least 2 years out so, especially if it keeps tearing it up like it has, I don't think you have to worry about losing the refills anytime soon. These things are flying off the shelves.
> 
> And, yes, check your local stores for Boney restocks. My store got a shipment of replenishment yesterday. I got the boots!! And they look lovely in my house.


I've been resisting the urge to buy the scenterpiece thing cause I already have several electric tart warmers, but I like the idea of the no mess, no fuss tart cups. And a big YAY to the restock! I want some boots too please...and a pet cemetery...and a...Oh wait. This isn't my list to Santa. I actually have to buy these things. Okay, I still want the boots...and the pet cemetery. LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

VampKat said:


> Holy crap, this thread moves fast! Lol! I was gone for just a few days and this thread jumped 300+ pages!
> 
> So forgive me, just saw this & it's late...
> 
> 
> Scenterpiece is actually doing better than expected & many stores are out of stock, though most warmers are orderable with free shipping if ordered in store. We've been told that there are plans for this product line at least 2 years out so, especially if it keeps tearing it up like it has, I don't think you have to worry about losing the refills anytime soon. These things are flying off the shelves.
> 
> And, yes, check your local stores for Boney restocks. My store got a shipment of replenishment yesterday. I got the boots!! And they look lovely in my house.


I am excited to try the Scenterpiece also! I wonder how long the refills last?


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I am, still trying to find a decent priced candy dish.....I will be strong and wait til Sept..... Wont I? LOL


Yes, be strong Happy. The candy dish will be yours for the amazingly low price of $10.00 with purchase (or whatever deal they're giving it away at online when it comes back.) Even at normal price it's cheaper than Ebay, my friend.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I've been resisting the urge to buy the scenterpiece thing cause I already have several electric tart warmers, but I like the idea of the no mess, no fuss tart cups. And a big YAY to the restock! I want some boots too please...and a pet cemetery...and a...Oh wait. This isn't my list to Santa. I actually have to buy these things. Okay, I still want the boots...and the pet cemetery. LOL!


Lol, thats my issue....I have like 7 Scentsy warmers and a few Wal-Mart warmers.... But one more wont hurt right? .... right? LOL.

Santa might be listening?? Santa, I want the Boney candy dish, the fisherman boat, the mansion, a Scenterpiece, and much more!! lol! It was worth a try!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Yes, be strong Happy. The candy dish will be yours for the amazingly low price of $10.00 with purchase (or whatever deal they're giving it away at online when it comes back.) Even at normal price it's cheaper than Ebay, my friend.


I know, sad but true! I can wait a few more weeks! Dont wanna.... but must! lol.


----------



## myerman82

How did I miss those awesome ebay prices. I've been stalking them every day and those few auctions creeped up on all of us.  By the way, nice to see people ENVY my Iscream Parlour.


----------



## VampKat

happythenjaded said:


> I am excited to try the Scenterpiece also! I wonder how long the refills last?


Packaging says 24 hours but the demo one we've been using has been more than that. We've used salted caramel or apple pumpkin for 9 hour intervals for a week straight and were getting scent up until about day 6. The lighter scents might be closer to the 24. We haven't tried one of them yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> How did I miss those awesome ebay prices. I've been stalking them every day and those few auctions creeped up on all of us.  By the way, nice to see people ENVY my Iscream Parlour.


I know! I try to check frequently this time of year, but I swear I didn't see any of that stuff. I'd like to think it was a grab it as soon as it posted kind of thing, but those were Bids that won, not buy it nows. Sigh. That's what I get for actually trying to sleep last night! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

VampKat said:


> Packaging says 24 hours but the demo one we've been using has been more than that. We've used salted caramel or apple pumpkin for 9 hour intervals for a week straight and were getting scent up until about day 6. The lighter scents might be closer to the 24. We haven't tried one of them yet.


Thank you very much for the helpful information Vamp! I am excited to try it! eeee!


----------



## Spookywolf

VampKat said:


> Packaging says 24 hours but the demo one we've been using has been more than that. We've used salted caramel or apple pumpkin for 9 hour intervals for a week straight and were getting scent up until about day 6. The lighter scents might be closer to the 24. We haven't tried one of them yet.


Wow, 6 days? That's pretty good then! At least you feel like you're getting your moneys worth.


----------



## VampKat

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you very much for the helpful information Vamp! I am excited to try it! eeee!


Welcome. I admit I was skeptical about it but, once we got them in, it's been so much fun to play with!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh and btw, guys. I finally ordered my very first B&BW candles and got them in the mail. I'm burning the Leaves scent and it is AH-Mazing!!! Love it, love it. I couldn't pass up that deal on Sunday, thanks to Jezebel_Boo and got them for $12 each. I'll be buying that scent again for sure. I can't describe it but it smells terrific!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Oh and btw, guys. I finally ordered my very first B&BW candles and got them in the mail. I'm burning the Leaves scent and it is AH-Mazing!!! Love it, love it. I couldn't pass up that deal on Sunday, thanks to Jezebel_Boo and got them for $12 each. I'll be buying that scent again for sure. I can't describe it but it smells terrific!


Leaves is amazing! I stock up every fall! If you like leaves then I really suggest you try Sweater Weather!! Its sooooooo good!


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> I'm the same way, I want to message every person that bids way too high on stuff. My soul is totally crushed just looking at the sold listings. A lot of good stuff went in the past day or so super super cheap. Don't look if you have a weak stomach... LOL!


What is it about the words "don't look" that makes looking irresistible? And really, none of us won these? 

Perhaps eBay had its own website glitch like YC did? That's what I'm going to tell myself to try to feel better. I search for Hoot Gravely every day, so can't believe I missed that.  I hope a true collector snagged it!


----------



## boneybabe13

happythenjaded said:


> Leaves is amazing! I stock up every fall! If you like leaves then I really suggest you try Sweater Weather!! Its sooooooo good!


I just bought sweater weather! I was burning Autumn tonite though, B&BW candles have the best throw anymore....


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Leaves is amazing! I stock up every fall! If you like leaves then I really suggest you try Sweater Weather!! Its sooooooo good!


I want to go to that store in the mall now and stick my nose in every jar, LOL! I'll have to look for that one. It's weird cause I normally am drawn to the foodie kind of scents, especially anything pumpkin. But Leaves is so unique and just awesome. I have a serious candle Jones for anything I really like, and now I feel twitchy that I have to have at least 1 or 2 extra jars to stock up on, in case of some freak candle apocalypse!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I want to go to that store in the mall now and stick my nose in every jar, LOL! I'll have to look for that one. It's weird cause I normally am drawn to the foodie kind of scents, especially anything pumpkin. But Leaves is so unique and just awesome. I have a serious candle Jones for anything I really like, and now I feel twitchy that I have to have at least 1 or 2 extra jars to stock up on, in case of some freak candle apocalypse!


Oh Spooky....If you saw my candle stash........ You might think me mad! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

boneybabe13 said:


> I just bought sweater weather! I was burning Autumn tonite though, B&BW candles have the best throw anymore....


I love B&BW fall candles..... they are so great! I just go in and walk out with WAY too many candles, but I burn their fall candles all year so....


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I want to go to that store in the mall now and stick my nose in every jar, LOL! I'll have to look for that one. It's weird cause I normally am drawn to the foodie kind of scents, especially anything pumpkin. But Leaves is so unique and just awesome. I have a serious candle Jones for anything I really like, and now I feel twitchy that I have to have at least 1 or 2 extra jars to stock up on, in case of some freak candle apocalypse!


I would boycott BABW if they ever discontinued leaves. I'm not sure I've met anyone who didn't like it. But BABW seems to have an especially strong fall line. I'll be in real trouble once these go on sale in store too! . 

And I still have my Scenterpiece to try. Thanks for all the info on that VampKat!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> I would boycott BABW if they ever discontinued leaves. I'm not sure I've met anyone who didn't like it. But BABW seems to have an especially strong fall line. I'll be in real trouble once these go on sale in store too! .
> 
> And I still have my Scenterpiece to try. Thanks for all the info on that VampKat!


I'll be there in trouble with you Madjoodie!!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Oh Spooky....If you saw my candle stash........ You might think me mad! LOL!


I think my candle cupboard could take your candle cupboard, Happy!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Oh Spooky....If you saw my candle stash........ You might think me mad! LOL!


I suspect you'd have lots of good company at this particular funny farm, Happy. . Even my candle cupboard overflow spots are full. And yet I still bought more on sale this weekend. Are there support groups for this?!?


----------



## boneybabe13

Madjoodie said:


> I would boycott BABW if they ever discontinued leaves. I'm not sure I've met anyone who didn't like it. But BABW seems to have an especially strong fall line. I'll be in real trouble once these go on sale in store too! .
> 
> And I still have my Scenterpiece to try. Thanks for all the info on that VampKat!


Once they go on sale and u add in a 20% or $10 off coupon it's like they are giving them away and forcing me to bring them home!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky and Madjoodie.. I say we join forces on this one!!


----------



## Spookywolf

boneybabe13 said:


> I just bought sweater weather! I was burning Autumn tonite though, B&BW candles have the best throw anymore....


Autumn... (making list)... another one to look for. Thanks! I also bought the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (had to get a foodie candle, of course) but I haven't tried it yet. It smelled delicious in the jar though. I think I'm in big trouble with this new brand of candles. It's like finding a new restaurant you Really like! My YC manager knows me by name I'm in there so much. Guess I might be making some friends at B&BW too. I'm gonna need another candle cupboard...


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I suspect you'd have lots of good company at this particular funny farm, Happy. . Even my candle cupboard overflow spots are full. And yet I still bought more on sale this weekend. Are there support groups for this?!?


Save me a chair up front, MJ!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Autumn... (making list)... another one to look for. Thanks! I also bought the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (had to get a foodie candle, of course) but I haven't tried it yet. It smelled delicious in the jar though. I think I'm in big trouble with this new brand of candles. It's like finding a new restaurant you Really like! My YC manager knows me by name I'm in there so much. Guess I might be making some friends at B&BW too. I'm gonna need another candle cupboard...


You are really making me want to swing by BABW tomorrow.....LOL! I havent been in in a while, I've been strong!! LOL. ... grrr!


----------



## Madjoodie

boneybabe13 said:


> Once they go on sale and u add in a 20% or $10 off coupon it's like they are giving them away and forcing me to bring them home!!!


That just cracked me up, Boneybabe. I'm pretty sure I've used that argument after getting busted sneaking my latest stash into the house!


----------



## boneybabe13

Spookywolf said:


> Autumn... (making list)... another one to look for. Thanks! I also bought the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (had to get a foodie candle, of course)


Pumpkin pecan waffles smells awesome, I bought that in a mason jar


----------



## Spookywolf

Well guys, much as I hate to leave great company, I've just got to go to bed. I'ts 11:15 my time and work comes at the crack of dawn (ugh!) If I don't get some shut eye I won't be able to see to drive past the ginormous bags under my eyes, LOL! Have a great night and I'll talk to you later!


----------



## boneybabe13

Madjoodie said:


> That just cracked me up, Boneybabe. I'm pretty sure I've used that argument after getting busted sneaking my latest stash into the house!


Last year around Christmas there was a mystery coupon they e-mailed and so I take my $11 candles up and get another 40% off!!! I was stoked, seriously, can't beat $6.60 for one!!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Well guys, much as I hate to leave great company, I've just got to go to bed. I'ts 11:15 my time and work comes at the crack of dawn (ugh!) If I don't get some shut eye I won't be able to see to drive past the ginormous bags under my eyes, LOL! Have a great night and I'll talk to you later!


Night, SW. Always a pleasure! And I think it is well past my bedtime too, since I was awake for that early morning YC website mistake.  Catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You are really making me want to swing by BABW tomorrow.....LOL! I havent been in in a while, I've been strong!! LOL. ... grrr!


I love B&BW fall candles too.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> I am, still trying to find a decent priced candy dish.....I will be strong and wait til Sept..... Wont I? LOL


I have an extra candy dish happy...


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Lucy, that's probably a very smart plan! I stuck one toe in the Ebay water a few years ago and then got swallowed whole by the Great Ebay Killer Deal Shark!  And this time of year is so dangerous because everyone puts out all their old Boneys for sale that are hard to find at other off season times of the year.


I'm dangerous as it is with Amazon Prime, we'd be broke if I had an ebay account!


----------



## Lucy08

boneybabe13 said:


> Pumpkin pecan waffles smells awesome, I bought that in a mason jar


I got pumpkin caramel latte, yum!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just woke up, and wanted to see what I missed around here last night! BABW candles on the brain, huh? Their fall line is to die for; I am in so much trouble when those candles go on sale! If it had been a better time, I would have grabbed that great deal Lucy let us know all about last weekend!

I am a huge fan of Leaves, but only in the darker brown wax. There is a distinct difference between that one and the white wax; I just don't know how to describe it! As for Pumpkin Pecan Waffles, I have a hoard of that one. From the moment I first smelled it, I was hooked. It is no wonder that BABW is expanding that fragrance. During one visit to BABW last fall, I could see the entire store going crazy over that scent. The shelves were cleared while I was standing there sniffing other candles, LOL! 

At this point, they have every pumpkin candle I want online except for Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, so I am waiting for a really good deal! After that, I need to get Sweater Weather, and a couple other fall scents. It's gonna hurt, but my house is going to smell SO GOOD!


----------



## mdna2014

Spookywolf said:


> Autumn... (making list)... another one to look for. Thanks! I also bought the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (had to get a foodie candle, of course) but I haven't tried it yet. It smelled delicious in the jar though. I think I'm in big trouble with this new brand of candles. It's like finding a new restaurant you Really like! My YC manager knows me by name I'm in there so much. Guess I might be making some friends at B&BW too. I'm gonna need another candle cupboard...


Pumpkin Pecan Waffle will be available in Body Care this year....YUMMMMM


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> just woke up, and wanted to see what i missed around here last night! Babw candles on the brain, huh? Their fall line is to die for; i am in so much trouble when those candles go on sale! If it had been a better time, i would have grabbed that great deal lucy let us know all about last weekend!
> 
> I am a huge fan of leaves, but only in the darker brown wax. There is a distinct difference between that one and the white wax; i just don't know how to describe it! As for pumpkin pecan waffles, i have a hoard of that one. From the moment i first smelled it, i was hooked. It is no wonder that babw is expanding that fragrance. During one visit to babw last fall, i could see the entire store going crazy over that scent. The shelves were cleared while i was standing there sniffing other candles, lol!
> 
> At this point, they have every pumpkin candle i want online except for vanilla pumpkin marshmallow, so i am waiting for a really good deal! After that, i need to get sweater weather, and a couple other fall scents. It's gonna hurt, but my house is going to smell so good! :d


sweater weather = amazing!


----------



## mdna2014

I emailed yc about out of stock items. Everything will be back in stock on sept 2nd.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Melting pumpkin pie for the first time. I've been hoarding my three yankee tarts lol so I finally let myself use one. It smells amazing. Note the old pic of my grandma dressed as a witch from the 80s. Halloween has always been very special to me!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Ea love your owl. I bet its smelling awesome at your house.


----------



## mdna2014

Tonight I will start Farmstand Apple and Autumn Snow (lol)


----------



## redsea

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208735
> 
> 
> Melting pumpkin pie for the first time. I've been hoarding my three yankee tarts lol so I finally let myself use one. It smells amazing. Note the old pic of my grandma dressed as a witch from the 80s. Halloween has always been very special to me!


Mmmm, I love Pumpkin. Nice display again, and nice picture.


----------



## Kitty

http://articles.prizecandle.com/?ut...&utm_campaign=08.05.14_stream_domain_promo11c

Lady wins $3000 ring in candle.


----------



## Lucy08

$20/$45 ends Sept 1st code is YC14


----------



## redsea

Darn! I just replaced my fisherman and only noticed this when I got home. Is the oar supposed to be separated like that?


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Darn! I just replaced my fisherman and only noticed this when I got home. Is the oar supposed to be separated like that?
> View attachment 208747


No redsea, mine has no space between the bump and rest of the oar, looks like they pieced it together. Sorry.


----------



## redsea

These are my replacements...sigh. DROP Dead STILL has blue under the arm.  Eye Phone is okay (I think?).


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> These are my replacements...sigh. DROP Dead STILL has blue under the arm.  Eye Phone is okay (I think?).
> View attachment 208757
> 
> 
> View attachment 208756


Eye phone looks good!! DDG just has a bruise on her arm bone.


----------



## VampKat

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208735
> 
> 
> Melting pumpkin pie for the first time. I've been hoarding my three yankee tarts lol so I finally let myself use one. It smells amazing. Note the old pic of my grandma dressed as a witch from the 80s. Halloween has always been very special to me!


I love that tart burner! B&BW?


----------



## boneybabe13

DarkSecret said:


> DDG just has a bruise on her arm bone.


yeah she got a little wild with WTD last night


----------



## Lucy08

VampKat said:


> I love that tart burner! B&BW?


I was just coming to post the same thing!!! Where did you get the owl warmer????


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Eye phone looks good!! DDG just has a bruise on her arm bone.


Yes, I am very pleased with iPhone!  Would you try for another exchange with Drop Dead? Or would you keep this? Thanks!


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Yes, I am very pleased with iPhone!  Would you try for another exchange with Drop Dead? Or would you keep this? Thanks!


Keep her, but continue to check out others. That's what I do, I have two of most of my favorite pieces, because unfortunately sometimes, I break them. That way I have a replacement without having to pay high costs on ebay.


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> Keep her, but continue to check out others. That's what I do, I have two of most of my favorite pieces, because unfortunately sometimes, I break them. That way I have a replacement without having to pay high costs on ebay.


Good tip!


----------



## DarkSecret

redsea said:


> Yes, I am very pleased with iPhone!  Would you try for another exchange with Drop Dead? Or would you keep this? Thanks!


I did notice that on your DDG at least the earrings are a different color! The one I can see on mine it is red and it blends into her hair, can't even tell it's an earring. And the arm holding the goblet is placed so I can't see the other earring. So your DDG does have that in her favor!


----------



## redsea

DarkSecret said:


> I did notice that on your DDG at least the earrings are a different color! The one I can see on mine it is red and it blends into her hair, can't even tell it's an earring. And the arm holding the goblet is placed so I can't see the other earring. So your DDG does have that in her favor!


Lol, maybe I will just give up and be happy with this one, haha. Maybe she just came back from pairing class, and that is why she is a blue arm!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208735
> 
> 
> Melting pumpkin pie for the first time. I've been hoarding my three yankee tarts lol so I finally let myself use one. It smells amazing. Note the old pic of my grandma dressed as a witch from the 80s. Halloween has always been very special to me!


EA- thank you for sharing this with us. The picture is amazing! Very special


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

VampKat said:


> I love that tart burner! B&BW?


It's actually walmart! They have three sizes in the owl and I have all three hahaha


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I saw TJ Maxx/ Home Goods was putting out Halloween yesterday.  They had last year's Witch's Brew and Candy Corn candles and tealights, as well as many other delicious smelling Halloween candles (one was pomegranate tea, yum!).

Pier 1 also had really cute Halloween stuff. I love their glittery haunted houses.

I'm glad it's time that Halloween is rolling out in stores!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> EA- thank you for sharing this with us. The picture is amazing! Very special


Thanks Happy! Next time I visit my mom I'm going to request old halloween pics. Good times and we always had homemade costumes lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Lucy08 said:


> I was just coming to post the same thing!!! Where did you get the owl warmer????


Lucy it's from walmart


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

CandyCornWitch said:


> I saw TJ Maxx/ Home Goods was putting out Halloween yesterday.  They had last year's Witch's Brew and Candy Corn candles and tealights, as well as many other delicious smelling Halloween candles (one was pomegranate tea, yum!).
> 
> Pier 1 also had really cute Halloween stuff. I love their glittery haunted houses.
> 
> I'm glad it's time that Halloween is rolling out in stores!


I seriously wait all year for this! I think things came out earlier than any year I remember too!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I seriously wait all year for this! I think things came out earlier than any year I remember too!


Me too! I think we're all in the fall mindset already because it's been such a mild summer (at least in Chicago). Now all we need is the Pumpkin Spice Latte and we'll know fall is really on its way.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I gotta get one of those owls. Too cute.


----------



## happythenjaded

I went to Marshalls today.... No Halloween out....

Went to Ross and they had two end caps. They had about 10 jars of YC Moonlight (?) 

I went to Bed Bath and Beyond and got some $1 YC votives. They had a bunch on sale, so! 

Now time to look at YC.COM and place some orders.... mwahahhaaa!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Lucy it's from walmart


Thank you!!! I am going to go have to go look for it tomorrow.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I went to Marshalls today.... No Halloween out....
> 
> Went to Ross and they had two end caps. They had about 10 jars of YC Moonlight (?)
> 
> I went to Bed Bath and Beyond and got some $1 YC votives. They had a bunch on sale, so!
> 
> Now time to look at YC.COM and place some orders.... mwahahhaaa!!!


Ooooo! What are you going to get?


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Ooooo! What are you going to get?


Redsea- So far I ordered the Bird Plane (Thanks to Spooky!!) and 8 (i think) of the Relaxing Rituals votives in various scents. 

Next order I have Eye Phone and some oils


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I went to Marshalls today.... No Halloween out....
> 
> Went to Ross and they had two end caps. They had about 10 jars of YC Moonlight (?)
> 
> I went to Bed Bath and Beyond and got some $1 YC votives. They had a bunch on sale, so!
> 
> Now time to look at YC.COM and place some orders.... mwahahhaaa!!!


I've been seein yc moonlight everywhere and I hate it. Let us know what you order so we can live vicariously through you!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Lucy08 said:


> Thank you!!! I am going to go have to go look for it tomorrow.


I got it a few years ago but I still see it there. Good luck!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

There's a nip in the air here and the corn lilies are all dying back. Digging out my haul of fall sale candles I bought in after Christmas sale. I don't know a lot of the ones mentioned as faves here. I like autumn wreath & autumn leaves. Our kids have just over one week left before school starts. This summer was beautiful, but has been too short. Oh, and we had snow in July. I have a photo!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I've been seein yc moonlight everywhere and I hate it. Let us know what you order so we can live vicariously through you!


It kinda smelled like cologne to me? It wasnt bad, but wasnt worth $9.99 to me LOL.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Redsea- So far I ordered the Bird Plane (Thanks to Spooky!!) and 8 (i think) of the Relaxing Rituals votives in various scents.
> 
> Next order I have Eye Phone and some oils


Awesome! Good order!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Awesome! Good order!


Did anyone else see the $34.99 Relaxing Rituals Oil sets for $10 with any purchase?? Better deal! You get three oils, a warmer, and tealights! The oils are $7.99 each on their own, so! What a steal !! Gonna get a few!!


----------



## redsea

Uh oh, I guess the Eye Phone has to go back too now. Flocking issues.


----------



## redsea

I edited my last post, lol, I attached the wrong picture.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Did anyone else see the $34.99 Relaxing Rituals Oil sets for $10 with any purchase?? Better deal! You get three oils, a warmer, and tealights! The oils are $7.99 each on their own, so! What a steal !! Gonna get a few!!


Nice Happy!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Nice Happy!


I got Eye Phone and three of the Relaxing Rituals oil sets  $38 shipped. Pretty good considering those sets are $34 each originally.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I got Eye Phone and three of the Relaxing Rituals oil sets  $38 shipped. Pretty good considering those sets are $34 each originally.


That's an awesome deal! Those 20 off 45s come in handy!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

redsea said:


> Uh oh, I guess the Eye Phone has to go back too now. Flocking issues.
> I had same thing on one if mine. Can you scrape the misplaced flocking off? I haven't tried yet.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> That's an awesome deal! Those 20 off 45s come in handy!


Yes, they really do take care of us..... Even if its last minute, eh?


----------



## myerman82

CandyCornWitch said:


> Me too! I think we're all in the fall mindset already because it's been such a mild summer (at least in Chicago). Now all we need is the Pumpkin Spice Latte and we'll know fall is really on its way.


Don't get me started. LOL Pumpkin spice latte is my favorite.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

myerman82 said:


> Don't get me started. LOL Pumpkin spice latte is my favorite.


Everyone needs some PSL in their life! lol

I drink Chai Tea Lattes year round because they remind me of fall.


----------



## Madjoodie

I finally tested the Scenterpiece I just had to buy with vouchers and coupons in hand. Because all the cool kids were doing it, I started with an Apple Pumpkin refill. I think I forgot how much I love that scent. Yummy! 

Thanks again, Ninababy, for twisting my arm...I mean recommending this one. You and Spookywolf have been dangerous for my wallet so far! I also went with the urn looking one, and don't think I'll be using it to hold flowers any time soon.  










For those who haven't seen this yet, it is kind of cool with the lights out at night. My own fun scented nightlight!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> I finally tested the Scenterpiece I just had to buy with vouchers and coupons in hand. Because all the cool kids were doing it, I started with an Apple Pumpkin refill. I think I forgot how much I love that scent. Yummy!
> 
> Thanks again, Ninababy, for twisting my arm...I mean recommending this one. You and Spookywolf have been dangerous for my wallet so far! I also went with the urn looking one, and don't think I'll be using it to hold flowers any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who haven't seen this yet, it is kind of cool with the lights out at night. My own fun scented nightlight!


Thats the one I was going to get! Looks great!!


----------



## redsea

Oh, I can't wait to get a scenterpiece! Apple Pumpkin is amazing!


----------



## myerman82

I really want a scenterpiece but I'm afraid Yankee Candle will discontinue them in the near future.


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Thats the one I was going to get! Looks great!!


I wish I could say "great minds...", but I totally copied Ninababy. So you both have great taste in my book!

And of course it smells even better than it looks! I think we all know what will be in one of your next online orders, Happy.


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> I really want a scenterpiece but I'm afraid Yankee Candle will discontinue them in the near future.


Yes, I think several of us had that same concern. Hence why Ninababy devised the use as a flowerpot backup plan! 

But VampKat, I believe, seemed pretty knowledgable about sales of and plans for these pieces. I'm cautiously optimistic, but also ready to buy a lifetime supply of refills at the next SAS if needed!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> I wish I could say "great minds...", but I totally copied Ninababy. So you both have great taste in my book!
> 
> And of course it smells even better than it looks! I think we all know what will be in one of your next online orders, Happy.


I totally almost ordered it tonight, but.....I have so many Scenty warmers. I will probably wind up getting one eventually.....But I am staying strong tonight LOL!


----------



## VampKat

Madjoodie said:


> Yes, I think several of us had that same concern. Hence why Ninababy devised the use as a flowerpot backup plan!
> 
> But VampKat, I believe, seemed pretty knowledgable about sales of and plans for these pieces. I'm cautiously optimistic, but also ready to buy a lifetime supply of refills at the next SAS if needed!


Yes, unless something goes horribly, horribly wrong, the plan is that Scenterpiece is here to stay. The pumpkin warmers are in next week and I can't wait to see those!

Though the flowerpot idea is an excellent backup.


----------



## gloomycatt

I have apple pumpkin in my car  I think I need another car jar...


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

So just FYI one of the girls I follow on Instagram bought poison apple candles that look like they are from bath and body works from TJ Maxx!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> It kinda smelled like cologne to me? It wasnt bad, but wasnt worth $9.99 to me LOL.


It smells like cologne but way too musky for me lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Don't get me started. LOL Pumpkin spice latte is my favorite.


I have already been stalking Starbucks lol. It's usually available in august before they start advertising for it!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

CandyCornWitch said:


> Everyone needs some PSL in their life! lol
> 
> I drink Chai Tea Lattes year round because they remind me of fall.


Yes! You can get the same mix they use at Starbucks at most grocery stores and make your own for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

VampKat said:


> Yes, unless something goes horribly, horribly wrong, the plan is that Scenterpiece is here to stay. The pumpkin warmers are in next week and I can't wait to see those!
> 
> Though the flowerpot idea is an excellent backup.


Omg they will have pumpkin Warmers?! Is hooking still illegal lmao I need extra $$


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Omg they will have pumpkin Warmers?! Is hooking still illegal lmao I need extra $$



http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/twirling-auburn-scenterpiece-warmer/1316969


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! Reading what you guys were talking about last night is giving me the fall fever for sure! EA, thank you SO very much for sharing where you got your lovely owl warmer, and I LOVE the picture of your grandma! Since my luminary from YC was such a disappointment, I ordered mine this morning. 

EA, Lucy gave you the link for the orange pumpkin Scenterpiece. There is also a beige pumpkin version as well:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/twirling-taupe-scenterpiece-warmer/1316968

Also, for all of you hankering for the Pumpkin Spice Latte from Starbucks, a short article came out yesterday, stating that it will go on sale early this year, on August 25th! Here is the link for the article:

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/ent...08/14/starbucks-pumpkin-spice-latte/14042717/

Redsea, I 'm sorry that your replacements were a bust.  I completely understand, as my B&C replacements were too. Just keep at it, until you get some that work for you. 

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, I almost forgot! I confirmed yesterday, that my EDGE GRAIN WALNUT SCENTERPIECE™ WARMER did arrive on the truck at my local store. They are holding it for me in the back, until I pick it up this weekend. It is actually for DH, to try in his office. I will let you guys know what he thinks of it.

I have the same concerns as Myerman, when it comes to this product. It does seem that at some point, the line will be discontinued, and we won't be able to use the warmers anymore. We are taking the plunge anyway, because of the current coupon being offered. I am not sure that I would be willing to pay regular price, when this thing is more than likely going to be another dust gatherer within a couple of years time. I am also concerned that the cups will not be worth the cost. We will see!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, EA! I didn't know that there was a Pumpkin Spice mix you could use at home!!

Thanks for the info, PM! That's really exciting!

Speaking of exciting, I saw pics on Instagram of some Halloween products at BBW... A sparkly bat Pocketbac holder, a black owl Pocketbac holder, and a mummy bear Pocketbac holder. All of them have flashing eyes.  I hope this is a sign of things to come for the Halloween Boo-tique!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! Reading what you guys were talking about last night is giving me the fall fever for sure! EA, thank you SO very much for sharing where you got your lovely owl warmer, and I LOVE the picture of your grandma! Since my luminary from YC was such a disappointment, I ordered mine this morning.
> 
> EA, Lucy gave you the link for the orange pumpkin Scenterpiece. There is also a beige pumpkin version as well:
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/twirling-taupe-scenterpiece-warmer/1316968
> 
> Also, for all of you hankering for the Pumpkin Spice Latte from Starbucks, a short article came out yesterday, stating that it will go on sale early this year, on August 25th! Here is the link for the article:
> 
> http://www.cincinnati.com/story/ent...08/14/starbucks-pumpkin-spice-latte/14042717/
> 
> Redsea, I 'm sorry that your replacements were a bust.  I completely understand, as my B&C replacements were too. Just keep at it, until you get some that work for you.
> 
> Have a great day, everybody!


Thanks Pumpkin Muffin! We are going on vacation, so I am going to try and get some good ones from a YC there.  Let's hope they have some good ones!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I got my pumpkin scenterpiece yetserday. I love it! Currently burning pumpkin buttercream. Smells Soooo good.


----------



## redsea

Boneybunchlove said:


> I got my pumpkin scenterpiece yetserday. I love it! Currently burning pumpkin buttercream. Smells Soooo good.
> View attachment 208854


I love this one! Nice! It looks so pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

OMG! I can't find the pictures! A mummy bear! Oh, I've gotta see! *cries*


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG! I can't find the pictures! A mummy bear! Oh, I've gotta see! *cries*


What pictures are you trying to find?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks, EA! I didn't know that there was a Pumpkin Spice mix you could use at home!!
> 
> Thanks for the info, PM! That's really exciting!
> 
> Speaking of exciting, I saw pics on Instagram of some Halloween products at BBW... A sparkly bat Pocketbac holder, a black owl Pocketbac holder, and a mummy bear Pocketbac holder. All of them have flashing eyes.  I hope this is a sign of things to come for the Halloween Boo-tique!


This was the post, redsea! I can't find the PB's on Instagram! I wanna seeee!!!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This was the post, redsea! I can't find the PB's on Instagram! I wanna seeee!!!


H, I would love to see too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> H, I would love to see too!


Maybe CCW will give us the hookup later.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Maybe CCW will give us the hookup later.  Enjoy your trip!


Maybe! In the meantime I will search google and see if I can find any new BBW Halloween items.

Thanks!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Can someone put the 20.00 off 45.00 Yankee candle coupon in here? I can't find it and I have looked through a bunch of pages. Please and thanks!


----------



## Lucy08

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Can someone put the 20.00 off 45.00 Yankee candle coupon in here? I can't find it and I have looked through a bunch of pages. Please and thanks!


The code to order online is YC14 I do not know how to pull the coupon out of my email to post that. Sorry.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Can someone put the 20.00 off 45.00 Yankee candle coupon in here? I can't find it and I have looked through a bunch of pages. Please and thanks!




















Your wish is my command! If stopping by YC, don't forget to ask about the $10 off $25 as well! Happy Shopping! 

P.S. Pick up a little something for me, will ya?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, my $20 off $45 is so small! I don't know if I can get it any bigger....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boolyah!!! Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If anybody else needs these, just right click and save to your computer. Then open it up in a word document, and print as many times as you like!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks PM! You're a life saver!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Sorry, off for an oil change! Oh boy!

It's not my picture, but let me see if I can get a screenshot or something that I can post on here.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Not my photo, but here it is:









Kelwlsn posts a lot of sneak peak pics of BBW stuff on her Instagram. Her store seems to get all of this stuff way before mine!


----------



## Madjoodie

CandyCornWitch said:


> Not my photo, but here it is:
> 
> Kelwlsn posts a lot of sneak peak pics of BBW stuff on her Instagram. Her store seems to get all of this stuff way before mine!


Thanks, CCW! Fingers crossed this means BABW is back in the Halloween game this year and will have a killer luminary. And is it bad if I am totally loving that mummy holder?!?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Not my photo, but here it is:
> 
> View attachment 208870
> 
> 
> Kelwlsn posts a lot of sneak peak pics of BBW stuff on her Instagram. Her store seems to get all of this stuff way before mine!


Thank you CCW! I knew you would come through for us! I am so hoping that BABW listened to all of us Halloween lovers, and brought a ton a goodies for us to enjoy this year!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think it's a good sign that we're seeing 3 different critter holders already. Last year they just had two I believe- a haunted house and then a flashlight clip. I'm hoping they'll go back to the luminaries and the candle holders and fun soaps! I remember one year there was a coffin soap that lit up and make spooky noises when you used it. When I worked there a few years ago, a lot of that stuff would sell out right away, so it is popular for them. Hoping they'll remember that!!


----------



## Madjoodie

CandyCornWitch said:


> I think it's a good sign that we're seeing 3 different critter holders already. Last year they just had two I believe- a haunted house and then a flashlight clip. I'm hoping they'll go back to the luminaries and the candles holders and fun soaps! I remember one year there was a coffin soap that lit up and make spooky noises when you used it. When I worked there a few years ago, a lot of that stuff would sell out right away so it is popular for them. Hoping they'll remember that!!


That coffin soap sounds like so much fun!  I can't believe I missed out on it. I did stock up on many of the Halloween soaps in the past, which helped some with last year's disappointing showing. Wish BABW would just start rolling all of this stuff out already (and maybe some good sales/coupons too). I am so done with summer!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Madjoodie said:


> That coffin soap sounds like so much fun!  I can't believe I missed out on it. I did stock up on many of the Halloween soaps in the past, which helped some with last year's disappointing showing. Wish BABW would just start rolling all of this stuff out already (and maybe some good sales/coupons too). I am so done with summer!


That year they had sooo many cute things! I remember the coffin soap was one of the items to sell quickly so that could be why you missed out. 

I agree though, they've had a bad showing lately and really need to step up their game. I'm really happy with their line of fall candles so I hope that means good Halloween things are yet to come! I mean, there's going to be a Pumpkin Latte and Marshmallow body care line- that sounds so good! 

http://www.sincerelykelleyxoxo.com/2014/07/bath-body-works-haul-artisan-market.html

It's about midway through this page.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> That year they had sooo many cute things! I remember the coffin soap was one of the items to sell quickly so that could be why you missed out.
> 
> I agree though, they've had a bad showing lately and really need to step up their game. I'm really happy with their line of fall candles so I hope that means good Halloween things are yet to come! I mean, there's going to be a Pumpkin Latte and Marshmallow body care line- that sounds so good!
> 
> http://www.sincerelykelleyxoxo.com/2014/07/bath-body-works-haul-artisan-market.html
> 
> It's about midway through this page.


OMG! Pumpkin Latte & Marshmallow Comfort? *faints*


----------



## Kitty

http://wrappedhersheys.com/p/intricate-skull#.U-53NWOD1ws
http://wrappedhersheys.com/p/dia-de-los-muertos-sweets#.U-53fmOD1ws


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> That coffin soap sounds like so much fun!  I can't believe I missed out on it. I did stock up on many of the Halloween soaps in the past, which helped some with last year's disappointing showing. Wish BABW would just start rolling all of this stuff out already (and maybe some good sales/coupons too). I am so done with summer!



Last year was a major bummer for hand soap. Every year my kids like to go in and pick out a couple for their bathroom. Last year they had one or two? And they weren't even anything fun.


----------



## Lucy08

If you google "bath and body works Halloween 2014" it will give you a link to their "bootique" There is nothing on the page right now, hopefully soon?!


----------



## happythenjaded

Happy Friday! 

All these Scenterpieces are making me want one super bad!! LOL!!


----------



## Lucy08

Me again! Got the owl wax warmer today at Walmart. It's adorable! I spent the extra $4 and got the starter kit, it came with the water and 4 packs of the wax melts.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> If you google "bath and body works Halloween 2014" it will give you a link to their "bootique" There is nothing on the page right now, hopefully soon?!


Let's hope..... if they dont bring it back again this year....... I will be sad and move on. LOL.


----------



## Auntmeanne

just wanted to say hi to all of you. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Me again! Got the owl wax warmer today at Walmart. It's adorable! I spent the extra $4 and got the starter kit, it came with the water and 4 packs of the wax melts.


This is the Wal-Mart warmer I picked up last year.... I looooove it!! $15, cant beat that!! 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> This is the Wal-Mart warmer I picked up last year.... I looooove it!! $15, cant beat that!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290


Happy I've been wanting that one! Was it in store or did you buy online? So cute!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> This is the Wal-Mart warmer I picked up last year.... I looooove it!! $15, cant beat that!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290


The owl starter kit was $19, you could get him on his own for $15.


----------



## redsea

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> This is the Wal-Mart warmer I picked up last year.... I looooove it!! $15, cant beat that!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290


That's the one I bought then returned.  Just didn't love it, I really wanted to!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Happy I've been wanting that one! Was it in store or did you buy online? So cute!


I ordered mine online and did free shipping to the store then just picked it up. I really love it, especially at night with the lights off.... Its one of my favorite Halloween items!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> That's the one I bought then returned.  Just didn't love it, I really wanted to!


I've heard people either love it or hate it, lol! Glad you found one you love Lucy!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Got some goodies at dollar general! They have great fall scents.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208915
> View attachment 208916
> 
> 
> Got some goodies at dollar general! They have great fall scents.


"All others will be toad" !! Love that!! LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> "All others will be toad" !! Love that!! LOL!


Yes it's so cute lol!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I ordered mine online and did free shipping to the store then just picked it up. I really love it, especially at night with the lights off.... Its one of my favorite Halloween items!


It did look very nice lit up at night!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

My house right now! I need to get some blood dripping tapers for Frank & The Bride ⚡&#55357;&#56474;⚡ 
I don't have a jar candle yet for the witch boots so I put a votive in a glass in it.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208928
> 
> 
> My house right now! I need to get some blood dripping tapers for Frank & The Bride ⚡��⚡
> I don't have a jar candle yet for the witch boots so I put a votive in a glass in it.



Great picture! Love it!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Thank you Happy! Have your yankee candles orders shipped yet? Mine should be here Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Thank you Happy! Have your yankee candles orders shipped yet? Mine should be here Monday or Tuesday!


The ones I ordered yesterday havent shipped yet.

What did you order??


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> The ones I ordered yesterday havent shipped yet.
> 
> What did you order??


I got boney and Clyde and DDG and a ghostly treats tart! I think when the buy 2 get 2 coupon starts in September I'm getting 4 ghostly treats jars lol!


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I got boney and Clyde and DDG and a ghostly treats tart! I think when the buy 2 get 2 coupon starts in September I'm getting 4 ghostly treats jars lol!


I finally got a hold of that coupon, not sure what I am going to get yet. I have store credit buring a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Lucy08 said:


> I finally got a hold of that coupon, not sure what I am going to get yet. I have store credit buring a hole in my pocket.


I bet it is! I can't decide if I should get 2 ghostly treats ans 2 other scents since I think it is available year round as campfire treats?


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I bet it is! I can't decide if I should get 2 ghostly treats ans 2 other scents since I think it is available year round as campfire treats?


I wonder if we will have any coupons for the Sept re-stock? :/


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I wonder if we will have any coupons for the Sept re-stock? :/


I really hope so. The two things I still want are the two $60 items. I heard there is a two day grace period on coupons but I beg it depends on who you ask.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I really hope so. The two things I still want are the two $60 items. I heard there is a two day grace period on coupons but I beg it depends on who you ask.


I guess I dont mind paying full price for the Fish Boat dude since I got such a deal on everything else!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> I guess I dont mind paying full price for the Fish Boat dude since I got such a deal on everything else!


I can't believe he is consistently out of stock. I think a lot of dads/boyfriends/husbands got that boney this year lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I can't believe he is consistently out of stock. I think a lot of dads/boyfriends/husbands got that boney this year lol


I agree, I think it was a nice way for a lot of ladies to say "But, honey..... they have a fisherman!"


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> I went to Marshalls today.... No Halloween out....
> 
> Went to Ross and they had two end caps. They had about 10 jars of YC Moonlight (?)
> 
> I went to Bed Bath and Beyond and got some $1 YC votives. They had a bunch on sale, so!
> 
> Now time to look at YC.COM and place some orders.... mwahahhaaa!!!


Happy was it moonlight harvest?!!!!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> This is the Wal-Mart warmer I picked up last year.... I looooove it!! $15, cant beat that!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290


LOL..The ghost warmer, the Avon tree, multiple B&BW luminaries...check, check, and check. Can't wait to see if I own whatever you talk about next, Happy! 

I did buy one other Scentsationals Halloween warmer from Walmart last year. A witch's cauldron. Kind of cutesy, but I say you can never own too many tart warmers! Not sure if I did the link right, but it is out of stock right now anyway.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Boo-Cauldron/21173298


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> LOL..The ghost warmer, the Avon tree, multiple B&BW luminaries...check, check, and check. Can't wait to see if I own whatever you talk about next, Happy!
> 
> I did buy one other Scentsationals Halloween warmer from Walmart last year. A witch's cauldron. Kind of cutesy, but I say you can never own too many tart warmers! Not sure if I did the link right, but it is out of stock right now anyway.
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Boo-Cauldron/21173298


Oh, I am so jelly of you, MJ! I had meant to pick that one up, and missed out. I keep hoping it will come back in stock, but no luck yet. I just love it!


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Happy was it moonlight harvest?!!!!


Gloomy- it was just the regular Moonlight.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> LOL..The ghost warmer, the Avon tree, multiple B&BW luminaries...check, check, and check. Can't wait to see if I own whatever you talk about next, Happy!
> 
> I did buy one other Scentsationals Halloween warmer from Walmart last year. A witch's cauldron. Kind of cutesy, but I say you can never own too many tart warmers! Not sure if I did the link right, but it is out of stock right now anyway.
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Boo-Cauldron/21173298


You know what they say about great minds!! 

I love that warmer too, but I chose the ghost one instead.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Uuuugh there is a headless horseman boney for $19.99 on eBay that ends in an hour and I can't spend any more money this month. It's killing me lol


----------



## redsea

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208928
> 
> 
> My house right now! I need to get some blood dripping tapers for Frank & The Bride ️&#55357;&#56474;️
> I don't have a jar candle yet for the witch boots so I put a votive in a glass in it.


I love that picture! Go Elizabeth!


----------



## redsea

Okay friends...I should be going to the YC located here tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

redsea said:


> I love that picture! Go Elizabeth!


Aaaaw thank you red


----------



## Lucy08

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Uuuugh there is a headless horseman boney for $19.99 on eBay that ends in an hour and I can't spend any more money this month. It's killing me lol


That has to be close to retail, I just don't remember. I love that piece!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lucy08 said:


> That has to be close to retail, I just don't remember. I love that piece!


I love it too! That one is my favorite.... I ended up with 3 of them! Two backups. 

I got one in store, asked to be called if there was another one (and amazingly there was), and found it restocked online at some random time of night. I don't regret it.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

CandyCornWitch said:


> I love it too! That one is my favorite.... I ended up with 3 of them! Two backups.
> 
> I got one in store, asked to be called if there was another one (and amazingly there was), and found it restocked online at some random time of night. I don't regret it.


I will get him eventually no matter what the price lol. I've always been in love with the sleepy hollow story since childhood.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I will get him eventually no matter what the price lol. I've always been in love with the sleepy hollow story since childhood.


Me too, EA!! That's why I love him so... plus I'm a horse person. And you put a tealight where his head should be. What's not to love?


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I will get him eventually no matter what the price lol. I've always been in love with the sleepy hollow story since childhood.


I got mine last season for $29.99 shipped, so if you get him for less than that, score!! I love the story of Sleepy Hollow as well!! Do you like the Johnny Depp version? One of my favorites!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

happythenjaded said:


> I got mine last season for $29.99 shipped, so if you get him for less than that, score!! I love the story of Sleepy Hollow as well!! Do you like the Johnny Depp version? One of my favorites!


I love the Johnny Depp version! We always played the soundtrack in the house or car around Halloween because it was so creepy! Great movie.


----------



## frogkid11

happythenjaded said:


> I got mine last season for $29.99 shipped, so if you get him for less than that, score!! I love the story of Sleepy Hollow as well!! Do you like the Johnny Depp version? One of my favorites!


Happythenjaded, where did you find your HH figure online? Totally love all things Sleepy Hollow and the Johnny Depp version is definitely a great take on the story and well played on the screen.


----------



## happythenjaded

frogkid11 said:


> Happythenjaded, where did you find your HH figure online? Totally love all things Sleepy Hollow and the Johnny Depp version is definitely a great take on the story and well played on the screen.


Got it on eBay after hitting refresh on the app several times LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I do love the Johnny deep version so much, though it's nothing like the original story. My favorite is the Rabbit Ears version narrated by Glenn Close. It's one of my greatest childhood memories and the thing that started me down the path of loving spooky and halloween as a kid. It's on YouTube, only about 25 minutes I highly recommend it, it's beautiful. I have read Washington Irving's story several times too.


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> I love the Johnny Depp version! We always played the soundtrack in the house or car around Halloween because it was so creepy! Great movie.


Yes! Depp + Burton = bliss! LOL!  "Heads will roll"


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I do love the Johnny deep version so much, though it's nothing like the original story. My favorite is the Rabbit Ears version narrated by Glenn Close. It's one of my greatest childhood memories and the thing that started me down the path of loving spooky and halloween as a kid. It's on YouTube, only about 25 minutes I highly recommend it, it's beautiful. I have read Washington Irving's story several times too.


Thanks for sharing, I will check it out!! And yes, totally different from "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" !


----------



## gloomycatt

I had to go check out evil-bay...kinda eyeing a pirate  do I make an offer they can't refuse, or just buy it now? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## gloomycatt

I got to see the Tim Burton art exhibit in NYC in 2010 at MOMA. Totally amazing/mind blowing. They actually had the headless horseman costume hanging in the corner! But NO PICTURES under penalty of death! I got yelled at for taking a picture of a sign for the display lol


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks for sharing, I will check it out!! And yes, totally different from "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" !


I'm going to watch it now, I put myself in the mood lol. It's perfect with lights off and candles lit


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

gloomycatt said:


> I got to see the Tim Burton art exhibit in NYC in 2010 at MOMA. Totally amazing/mind blowing. They actually had the headless horseman costume hanging in the corner! But NO PICTURES under penalty of death! I got yelled at for taking a picture of a sign for the display lol


Now that is awesome! I've been eyeing a headless horseman figure from the film burton did. And you should totally grab that boney up!


----------



## gloomycatt

here's 1


----------



## gloomycatt

and the sign they got all upset about-No pictures!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm going to watch it now, I put myself in the mood lol. It's perfect with lights off and candles lit


Yay!! Perfect time to watch it !


----------



## gloomycatt

and this one


----------



## CandyCornWitch

And now I want to watch Edward Scissorhands and Sleepy Hallow... lol


----------



## gloomycatt

It's a Tim Burton/Johnny Depp marathon for those lovable boney bunch collectors at HF!!!!


----------



## Scottsgirl

I see you are talking about sleepy hollow, and I really want the headless horseman too! I hope I can get one! I know some people don't like witches brew ( I won't name names lol) but I LOVE it! Scored these at TJMaxx for $8.99 each! The poison apple was 5.99. Got it to replace the yankee candle one bought off ebay which was delivered by the mailman to the wrong house, never to be seen again!! After a long process of opening a case in ebay I got refunded! Oh boo, got outbid dead on headless, I had it at 23.50 and it went at 25.00


----------



## Scottsgirl

How about this for $20? I think I got a good deal!


----------



## Scottsgirl

This one from ebay, not so much of a deal!


----------



## gloomycatt

Scottsgirl said:


> This one from ebay, not so much of a deal!
> 
> View attachment 208974


 oh no!! that's so sad


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> This is the Wal-Mart warmer I picked up last year.... I looooove it!! $15, cant beat that!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290


Happy this is fantastic! Love it! 
I was at Yankee candle talking about the scentsations warmer. In case you do not know, the pumpkin one is more because it has a timer! But if you want it you should get it now, because it is 29.99 and next month goes up to 34.99!!!!!!


----------



## Mae

Scottsgirl said:


> This one from ebay, not so much of a deal!
> 
> View attachment 208974


Oh no! That makes me want to cry for you


----------



## Scottsgirl

Thanks Mae and Gloomycatt! It was not wrapped properly. But she wrapped the topped over and over again!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Great finds, Scottsgirl!! Sorry you didn't get the headless Boney.  What does the Poison Apple candle smell like? I'm guessing apple but I just wanted to check. 

Yes, gloomycatt! That is the best kind of marathon!!


----------



## Scottsgirl

CandyCornWitch said:


> Great finds, Scottsgirl!! Sorry you didn't get the headless Boney.  What does the Poison Apple candle smell like? I'm guessing apple but I just wanted to check.
> 
> 
> 
> It is green apple. I just wanted it for display with the Bone White.


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> I see you are talking about sleepy hollow, and I really want the headless horseman too! I hope I can get one! I know some people don't like witches brew ( I won't name names lol) but I LOVE it! Scored these at TJMaxx for $8.99 each! The poison apple was 5.99. Got it to replace the yankee candle one bought off ebay which was delivered by the mailman to the wrong house, never to be seen again!! After a long process of opening a case in ebay I got refunded! Oh boo, got outbid dead on headless, I had it at 23.50 and it went at 25.00
> 
> 
> Looks like we both were in a candle shopping mood, Scottsgirl.
> 
> My TJMaxx was useless. But I finally got to a HomeGoods and found the Cider Web candle folks seem to rave about. And oh how I miss the days when our beloved Boneys were featured on the candles!
> 
> Add me to the list of those who don't like witches brew (*ducks* it just smells like dirt to me). Yet I couldn't stop from buying the cute jar for $4.99. Will be part of my do not burn collection for sure!
> 
> Congrats on scoring that cool poison apple candle! Hope you win a Boney HH soon!


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Happy this is fantastic! Love it!
> I was at Yankee candle talking about the scentsations warmer. In case you do not know, the pumpkin one is more because it has a timer! But if you want it you should get it now, because it is 29.99 and next month goes up to 34.99!!!!!!


Thanks for the info.!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Scottsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are talking about sleepy hollow, and I really want the headless horseman too! I hope I can get one! I know some people don't like witches brew ( I won't name names lol) but I LOVE it! Scored these at TJMaxx for $8.99 each! The poison apple was 5.99. Got it to replace the yankee candle one bought off ebay which was delivered by the mailman to the wrong house, never to be seen again!! After a long process of opening a case in ebay I got refunded! Oh boo, got outbid dead on headless, I had it at 23.50 and it went at 25.00
> 
> 
> Looks like we both were in a candle shopping mood, Scottsgirl.
> 
> My TJMaxx was useless. But I finally got to a HomeGoods and found the Cider Web candle folks seem to rave about. And oh how I miss the days when our beloved Boneys were featured on the candles!
> 
> Add me to the list of those who don't like witches brew (*ducks* it just smells like dirt to me). Yet I couldn't stop from buying the cute jar for $4.99. Will be part of my do not burn collection for sure!
> 
> Congrats on scoring that cool poison apple candle! Hope you win a Boney HH soon!
> 
> View attachment 208977
> 
> 
> 
> I need that Boney bunch candle! Haha
Click to expand...


----------



## Scottsgirl

Looks like we both were in a candle shopping mood, Scottsgirl. 

My TJMaxx was useless. But I finally got to a HomeGoods and found the Cider Web candle folks seem to rave about. And oh how I miss the days when our beloved Boneys were featured on the candles! 

Add me to the list of those who don't like witches brew (*ducks* it just smells like dirt to me). Yet I couldn't stop from buying the cute jar for $4.99. Will be part of my do not burn collection for sure!

Congrats on scoring that cool poison apple candle! Hope you win a Boney HH soon! 

View attachment 208977
[/QUOTE]

You are so lucky! My Homegoods is over an hour away and I have never been to one! I love the candles you found, nothing like that at TJ! I loved it too when boney's were on the label! And not thinking, gave all the empties to my daughter to store her shells in! Labels, now gone! I give her all the empty jars.Oh my! Should have kept those boney ones!


----------



## grandma lise

Scottsgirl said:


> I see you are talking about sleepy hollow, and I really want the headless horseman too! I hope I can get one! I know some people don't like witches brew ( I won't name names lol) but I LOVE it! Scored these at TJMaxx for $8.99 each! The poison apple was 5.99. Got it to replace the yankee candle one bought off ebay which was delivered by the mailman to the wrong house, never to be seen again!! After a long process of opening a case in ebay I got refunded! Oh boo, got outbid dead on headless, I had it at 23.50 and it went at 25.00
> 
> View attachment 208970


Took a chance and headed out to our TJMaxx before they closed. No Halloween candles yet, but soon... I want that Poison Apple, the Pumpkin Patch would be nice too. Today, I stopped by my Yankee Candle and they had one Witch's Hand. I believe they received two today. Got the one they had left. Love it when I'm in the right place at the right time. 

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Fyi....Just went to B&BW page and all 3 wick candles are 2 for 22! Plus, there is a coupon for 10 off 30 w/free shipping - code FALLINLOVE!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Fyi....Just went to B&BW page and all 3 wick candles are 2 for 22! Plus, there is a coupon for 10 off 30 w/free shipping - code FALLINLOVE!!


Thanks so much for the heads up, JB! I just placed three orders of 4 candles each! $8.95 per candle shipped is SWEET!!! Fall fever is getting high up in here!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up, JB! I just placed three orders of 4 candles each! $8.95 per candle shipped is SWEET!!! Fall fever is getting high up in here!


Which candles did you buy me?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Which candles did you buy me?


Whose green with envy now? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I think I might get some ice cream today, right pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I think I might get some ice cream today, right pumpkin.


Touché, Myerman, touché.


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Took a chance and headed out to our TJMaxx before they closed. No Halloween candles yet, but soon... I want that Poison Apple, the Pumpkin Patch would be nice too. Today, I stopped by my Yankee Candle and they had one Witch's Hand. I believe they received two today. Got the one they had left. Love it when I'm in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Lisa


I am glad you got your hand Lisa!  Congrats!

And nice finds for those of you finding the Halloween candles, I love them all!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up, JB! I just placed three orders of 4 candles each! $8.95 per candle shipped is SWEET!!! Fall fever is getting high up in here!


It's not taking shipping off for me! Only the $10. Help!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> It's not taking shipping off for me! Only the $10. Help!


Did you add at least 3 candles to your cart?


----------



## Lucy08

Never mind figured it out. You have to have $30 AFTER the $10 coupon for it to take off shipping.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Never mind figured it out. You have to have $30 AFTER the $10 coupon for it to take off shipping.


They want you to get 4


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> They want you to get 4


Yes they did! Geesh!  Taking a risk on Sweater Weather, I'm nervous!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Yes they did! Geesh!  Taking a risk on Sweater Weather, I'm nervous!!!


I think you'll love it! One of my favorites for sure! It's very warm but cool at the same time, if that makes sense!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I think you'll love it! One of my favorites for sure! It's very warm but cool at the same time, if that makes sense!


I needed something that was not a food scent. I'm going to be drowning in pumpkin candles here before long! Once I saw the sale and code we ran to the store to give everything a sniff then came home and ordered. Oh, and bought two in the store. LOL! You people are really a bad influence on my bank account......


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> I needed something that was not a food scent. I'm going to be drowning in pumpkin candles here before long! Once I saw the sale and code we ran to the store to give everything a sniff then came home and ordered. Oh, and bought two in the store. LOL! You people are really a bad influence on my bank account......


LOL. I hear ya! I think there is only 1 or 2 pumpkin candles I don't have or haven't just ordered. Something tells me if I go to the store this weekend, I could end up with them all! 

And then I've branched into the other food ones (banana, butterscotch, maple popcorn). I'm going to need Jenny Craig if I keep burning nothing but food scents. 

For variety, I also decided to give Sweater Weather a shot, Lucy! Hope we both like it.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> LOL. I hear ya! I think there is only 1 or 2 pumpkin candles I don't have or haven't just ordered. Something tells me if I go to the store this weekend, I could end up with them all!
> 
> And then I've branched into the other food ones (banana, butterscotch, maple popcorn). I'm going to need Jenny Craig if I keep burning nothing but food scents.
> 
> For variety, I also decided to give Sweater Weather a shot, Lucy! Hope we both like it.


The selection of pumpkin candles was very slim at the store this morning, they only had 4 or so. No where near the variety they have online. I was bummed there was at least a half dozen or more I wanted to smell. I took a chance on the pumpkin pecan waffles based on what everyone here says, they didn't have it in the store.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Set my first halloween display for hallmark today! That means my favorite time of year is here!


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> The selection of pumpkin candles was very slim at the store this morning, they only had 4 or so. No where near the variety they have online. I was bummed there was at least a half dozen or more I wanted to smell. I took a chance on the pumpkin pecan waffles based on what everyone here says, they didn't have it in the store.


Thanks for the heads up, Lucy. I'll skip that trip to the mall then. Although I do have another of those darn YC rewards vouchers burning a while in my pocket!

I just got the waffle candle too. It doesn't smell very pumpkiny (that's got to be a word, right?) to me. But I still really like it (hard for BABW to make a fall food candle I don't like evidently)!


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Lucy. I'll skip that trip to the mall then. Although I do have another of those darn YC rewards vouchers burning a while in my pocket!
> 
> I just got the waffle candle too. It doesn't smell very pumpkiny (that's got to be a word, right?) to me. But I still really like it (hard for BABW to make a fall food candle I don't like evidently)!


I have the tiniest mall in the world, so the BBW is pretty small. I feel like they don't get as much in. So if you have a large mall it may be worth the trip!


----------



## SalemWitch

*Use $5 Voucher and $20 off $45 together?*

Is there a way to use a $5 Rewards Voucher and $20 off $45 together? I don't see where you can do this online. Thanks!


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> Is there a way to use a $5 Rewards Voucher and $20 off $45 together? I don't see where you can do this online. Thanks!


Not too sure, I know you can in the store. Maybe call and see if they will do your order over the phone???


----------



## SalemWitch

Lucy08 said:


> Not too sure, I know you can in the store. Maybe call and see if they will do your order over the phone???


Thanks. I chatted with Lindsey W.:

Initial Question/Comment: Can I use my rewards voucher along with the $20 off $45? If so, how do I do this?

3:48:59 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

3:48:59 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

3:48:59 PM : SystemSystem: Lindsey W. has joined this session!

3:48:59 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Lindsey W.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 22940.

3:50:04 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Hello Liz! Yes, you can apply the Rewards voucher along with a coupon. First, apply the promo code in your Shopping Bag.

3:50:21 PM : AgentLindsey W.: You can apply your voucher during Step 3 of Checkout. You will apply it like a Yankee Candle Gift Card.

3:51:06 PM : CustomerLiz: Ok, I will try this. Can I also do this paying with paypal?

3:51:54 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Yes, however do not use the Checkout with PayPal button that is featured in the Shopping Bag. Instead, after applying the coupon promo code click on Begin Checkout to proceed to our Checkout page.

3:52:29 PM : AgentLindsey W.: After entering in your billing and shipping information, apply your voucher in the Pay with a Gift Card box, and you can then click the Checkout with PayPal button in Checkout.


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy pumpkin are you around I found us one heck of a deal. This person inherited over 300 yankee candles. They want 17,000.00


----------



## Auntmeanne

I posted you a pic


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> View attachment 209104
> I posted you a pic



Are you serious????? That looks like a stock room!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Its on craigs list and they wont sell individually. wow


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> happy pumpkin are you around I found us one heck of a deal. This person inherited over 300 yankee candles. They want 17,000.00


LOL!!! Oh, what a great deal !!! So, wait thats like $50 something a candle, no? Math isnt my strong point, sorry!


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> Its on craigs list and they wont sell individually. wow


That is just crazy!!!!!!!! Someone had a problem. LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> LOL!!! Oh, what a great deal !!! So, wait thats like $50 something a candle, no? Math isnt my strong point, sorry!


$56 and change!! Think they'd better lower their price. Who knows how old any of them are!


----------



## Auntmeanne

If i had 17,000.00 the last thing in the world i would buy is a bunch of candles.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> View attachment 209104
> I posted you a pic


Auntmeanne are you in the St. Louis area? I saw this on craigslist a few days ago. Ridiculous.


----------



## happythenjaded

Just go to Home Goods, Ross, Marshalls, or TJ Maxx and get them for $8.99 each... LOL!!!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> View attachment 209104
> I posted you a pic


What???? No bacon candle? I don't want it.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Just go to Home Goods, Ross, Marshalls, or TJ Maxx and get them for $8.99 each... LOL!!!


Mine are priced $9.99 at Home Goods.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Mine are priced $9.99 at Home Goods.


You're getting ripped off, lol!


----------



## Auntmeanne

No Ea I'm in TN after the house found I have been checking out craigs list. I happen to look in KY and found them. My husband wants that house.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm sure its the same add u probably saw. I can't believe there are that many people with all those candles.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Ea i meant to say the house you found on craigs list.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Mine are priced $9.99 at Home Goods.


Mine are $9.99 too booo


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Auntmeanne said:


> Ea i meant to say the house you found on craigs list.


I bet I didn't have my settings right when that popped up then! And I did get a great deal on that house!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

I saw on Instagram that Walmart has some amazing better homes and gardens fall wax melts and large jars are only $6. I know where I'm going next month.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I saw on Instagram that Walmart has some amazing better homes and gardens fall wax melts and large jars are only $6. I know where I'm going next month.


o0o0hh, sounds good!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> o0o0hh, sounds good!


They have dupes of bbw candles the pumpkin waffle and sweater weather!


----------



## Kitty

Auntmeanne said:


> happy pumpkin are you around I found us one heck of a deal. This person inherited over 300 yankee candles. They want 17,000.00


You could return to YC for store credit. lol


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> They have dupes of bbw candles the pumpkin waffle and sweater weather!


I saw the pumpkin waffle at Walmart today.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> I saw the pumpkin waffle at Walmart today.


I want it!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Kitty said:


> You could return to YC for store credit. lol


Make sure you dust them off first lol


----------



## SalemWitch

I am burning my first B&BW candle tonight -- LOVE IT!! It is Bergamot Woods, I also bought Sandalwood Citrus and Autumn Night at my local B&BW. I should have had 2 Heirloom Pumpkin candles delivered on Wednesday -- but the jars were crushed by UPS!  So I should receive my replacement candles on Monday! 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has tried to use a YC jar holder for their B&BW candles? I would love to buy the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic
Jar Candle Holder from YC and put a B&BW candle in it. It sounds like the jar holder would be plenty big enough.


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone, just checking in! I went to that YC tonight and they didn't have anything replacement wise...

I hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> They have dupes of bbw candles the pumpkin waffle and sweater weather!


I love the wal mart wax tarts, but I've never had luck with their candles....


----------



## myerman82

SalemWitch said:


> I am burning my first B&BW candle tonight -- LOVE IT!! It is Bergamot Woods, I also bought Sandalwood Citrus and Autumn Night at my local B&BW. I should have had 2 Heirloom Pumpkin candles delivered on Wednesday -- but the jars were crushed by UPS!  So I should receive my replacement candles on Monday!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has tried to use a YC jar holder for their B&BW candles? I would love to buy the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic
> Jar Candle Holder from YC and put a B&BW candle in it. It sounds like the jar holder would be plenty big enough.


I do know that the spider jar holder from Yankee Candle last year will hold B&BW candles.


----------



## Madjoodie

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Mine are $9.99 too booo


I thought maybe HG was just priced higher, but my TJ Maxx put out Halloween candles today. $9.99 there too (same with Marshalls). But I'll still take it! 

Perhaps a dumb question, but how do YC items end up so cheap at stores like these? Just extra stock YC was trying to dump? Or perhaps they check Craig's List too? (300 candles take it or leave it for like $50 a pop? Me thinks the collector isn't the craziest one in that family!). 

One quick photo from TJ Maxx, made me think of all you owl lovers tonight!


----------



## happythenjaded

I need to check back with my stores and see if they have any YC Boney candles!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> I need to check back with my stores and see if they have any YC Boney candles!


Does anyone remember how many Boney candle labels there were? In my recent shopping trips, I've seen:

-witch's brew candle with a Boney witch (perhaps like those awesome mini candles that were free with purchase on preview day a few years ago)
-trick or treat candle with Boney farm couple
-candy corn candle with Boney spider

On a different note, I was burning the BABW pumpkin pecan waffle candle while folks were over watching preseason football. My favorite comment was wow, your house smells just like fall and football. Everyone loved it, and I'm amazed at how strong this puppy is. YC should take some notes!


----------



## myerman82

I always thought it was either overstock that they buy out from Yankee Candle or slightly damaged candles. You know, wrong wax color or bubble. Either way, they are a awesome deal for candles with a stronger throw than what Yankee Candle is trying to pass on us now.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I need to check back with my stores and see if they have any YC Boney candles!


My Home Goods has the Trick or Treat Boney Bunch edition and the Candy Corn Boney Bunch edition.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> My Home Goods has the Trick or Treat Boney Bunch edition and the Candy Corn Boney Bunch edition.


Well, good for you!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Well, good for you!


Where's my cookie happy?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

For my fellow Ghostly Treats addicts:

I saw a knock off at Wal-Mart and decided to give it a shot after smelling it. It's actually very close--maybe better--and the throw is fabulous! It's called Campfire Treats.


----------



## Spookywolf

Had a fun shopping day today. Stopped by B&BW for more candles and then my favorite YC manager called. They only got one in and decided to raffle for everyone that had been on the waiting list for them...my name got pulled. Yippee!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Spookywolf said:


> Had a fun shopping day today. Stopped by B&BW for more candles and then my favorite YC manager called. They only got one in and decided to raffle for everyone that had been on the waiting list for them...my name got pulled. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 209163


Wooohoooo--congrats!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> I am burning my first B&BW candle tonight -- LOVE IT!! It is Bergamot Woods, I also bought Sandalwood Citrus and Autumn Night at my local B&BW. I should have had 2 Heirloom Pumpkin candles delivered on Wednesday -- but the jars were crushed by UPS!  So I should receive my replacement candles on Monday!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has tried to use a YC jar holder for their B&BW candles? I would love to buy the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic
> Jar Candle Holder from YC and put a B&BW candle in it. It sounds like the jar holder would be plenty big enough.


I almost bought Heirloom Pumpkin when I was in there today, but I had to cut myself off at 3, LOL!  And I had to chime in on the last bit of your post. The only thing I would caution on is Not using YC jar shades on any multi-wick candle. My girlfriend had one on a B&BW 3 wick candle and it exploded. All the heat from the extra wicks was just too much for the glass and it shattered into bits.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Had a fun shopping day today. Stopped by B&BW for more candles and then my favorite YC manager called. They only got one in and decided to raffle for everyone that had been on the waiting list for them...my name got pulled. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 209163



It has been a good week after all! Congratulations Spooky! I went to my local mall last night right after work, and as I was standing in line at the Food Court waiting for my sandwich, the manager of the YC store came up to me and said "I left a message on your answering machine, I got the boots and the jar topper and they're yours if you still want them." Which of course I did, she only got in one pair of boots, I think she might have gotten a few of the jar toppers. There was also some restock of Dying to See You, because they only had two of those on preview day. Made my weekend, after I tried to order the boots on line Wednesday. So some stock is coming in every week at least.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I almost bought Heirloom Pumpkin when I was in there today, but I had to cut myself off at 3, LOL!  And I had to chime in on the last bit of your post. The only thing I would caution on is Not using YC jar shades on any multi-wick candle. My girlfriend had one on a B&BW 3 wick candle and it exploded. All the heat from the extra wicks was just too much for the glass and it shattered into bits.


I though SalemWitch was asking about the jar holders, not shade.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> It has been a good week after all! Congratulations Spooky! I went to my local mall last night right after work, and as I was standing in line at the Food Court waiting for my sandwich, the manager of the YC store came up to me and said "I left a message on your answering machine, I got the boots and the jar topper and they're yours if you still want them." Which of course I did, she only got in one pair of boots, I think she might have gotten a few of the jar toppers. There was also some restock of Dying to See You, because they only had two of those on preview day. Made my weekend, after I tried to order the boots on line Wednesday. So some stock is coming in every week at least.


Thanks Dark Secret! Glad you got yours too.  It's weird that they only shipped out 1 pair of boots to both my store and yours. Makes me wonder if they'll be getting any more in for the September restock or if that's it. My manager also go a few more of they Dying to See You and a few more Boney and Clydes - both pretty good ones. I'm thinking about using my vouchers to get the B&C piece since they looked so nice. Think I have another YC run in my near future, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I though SalemWitch was asking about the jar holders, not shade.


She was, but I just wanted to throw that in there for everyone as a cautionary fyi. I wouldn't have thought about the extra heat from the multi wicks versus just one and I use a lot of jar shades.


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> I almost bought Heirloom Pumpkin when I was in there today, but I had to cut myself off at 3, LOL!  And I had to chime in on the last bit of your post. The only thing I would caution on is Not using YC jar shades on any multi-wick candle. My girlfriend had one on a B&BW 3 wick candle and it exploded. All the heat from the extra wicks was just too much for the glass and it shattered into bits.


Thanks for the tip Spooky!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Dark Secret! Glad you got yours too.  It's weird that they only shipped out 1 pair of boots to both my store and yours. Makes me wonder if they'll be getting any more in for the September restock or if that's it. My manager also go a few more of they Dying to See You and a few more Boney and Clydes - both pretty good ones. I'm thinking about using my vouchers to get the B&C piece since they looked so nice. Think I have another YC run in my near future, LOL!


The manager of my store has never mentioned a restock. She did get my email address because she is planning a "friends and family" event on September 4th and 5th I think. I'm not sure what that is as I have never heard of it. Have any of you ever heard of it?


----------



## Spookywolf

I'd never heard of this before so thought I'd share what I discovered during my shopping trip today. The YC store in the mall close to where I live moved to a different location inside the mall, and I noticed a distinct lack of accessories in the new store. They also had all the jar candles on the bottom shelves only and all the flat top tumbler candles on the top and middles shelves. I had to ask where all the jar shades were since I wanted one of the new fall shades, and the mgr said that YC had turned their store into a "Tester" store. Apparently tester stores will only carry a few accessories and they wouldn't allow them to put out the swirl candles in the store at all. They could sell them but had to keep them in the back--which I think is crazy. How can people buy them if they don't even know they are there?? Corp YC told them they're really trying to push the tumbler sales and that's why they put all the jars on the bottom. I won't be shopping at the mall store much in future since I focus a lot on accessories. I just don't get this change at all. To me, it just ruined that store. Very weird business decision, imho.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> The manager of my store has never mentioned a restock. She did get my email address because she is planning a "friends and family" event on September 4th and 5th I think. I'm not sure what that is as I have never heard of it. Have any of you ever heard of it?


The manager had already left by the time I got to YC (not the one in the mall, but the one that had saved the boots for me) but the girl that rang me out mentioned the friends and family sale in passing. She didn't have all the details though, but I think it's a sale on the candles and she did say that accessories would be 30% off. Not sure which ones or if it included all of them. That would be sweet for any remaining BB's anyone wants to buy if they're part of that!  If I go back tomorrow, I'll ask for more info.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I'd never heard of this before so thought I'd share what I discovered during my shopping trip today. The YC store in the mall close to where I live moved to a different location inside the mall, and I noticed a distinct lack of accessories in the new store. They also had all the jar candles on the bottom shelves only and all the flat top tumbler candles on the top and middles shelves. I had to ask where all the jar shades were since I wanted one of the new fall shades, and the mgr said that YC had turned their store into a "Tester" store. Apparently tester stores will only carry a few accessories and they wouldn't allow them to put out the swirl candles in the store at all. They could sell them but had to keep them in the back--which I think is crazy. How can people buy them if they don't even know they are there?? Corp YC told them they're really trying to push the tumbler sales and that's why they put all the jars on the bottom. I won't be shopping at the mall store much in future since I focus a lot on accessories. I just don't get this change at all. To me, it just ruined that store. Very weird business decision, imho.


That is weird, but that could be the new CEO's doing. I think it is a bad decision, but Yankee Candle has been making bad decisions all summer long with the preview of the Boney Bunch and the lack of enough stock for all the customers. I know my manager, like all managers is concerned about sales, I'm sure they have monthly goals that they are suppose meet.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> The manager had already left by the time I got to YC (not the one in the mall, but the one that had saved the boots for me) but the girl that rang me out mentioned the friends and family sale in passing. She didn't have all the details though, but I think it's a sale on the candles and she did say that accessories would be 30% off. Not sure which ones or if it included all of them. That would be sweet for any remaining BB's anyone wants to buy if they're part of that!  If I go back tomorrow, I'll ask for more info.


Wow, 30% off accessories would be sweet, I am still eyeing that bird! Ha Ha!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> That is weird, but that could be the new CEO's doing. I think it is a bad decision, but Yankee Candle has been making bad decisions all summer long with the preview of the Boney Bunch and the lack of enough stock for all the customers. I know my manager, like all managers is concerned about sales, I'm sure they have monthly goals that they are suppose meet.


I've heard my local store mgr mention sales quotas several times during my shopping trips there. I don't know if they've increased her quota but it causes some concern for them. If they shut my local store down I'll be devastated since I have such a good relationship with everyone there (and they still sell accessories, LOL!) I don't get the low stock problem this year either. You'd think they would want the extra revenue. 

Oh btw, while I was in my local store, I witnessed a miracle! Some older guy walked in with his very much younger girlfriend and they bought the ginormous $300.00 candle!! I kid you not guys. I couldn't believe it. Their total sale was over $700.00!! I thought the two young girls working were going to flip out, LOL! I know my mgr will be doing handsprings when she finds out. They used a LOT of coupons and brought it down to a very reasonable $400+ dollars (not!), LOL!  I felt like saying, "I'll be your girlfriend too!" LOLOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

Well, I guess I'll call it a night. I thought I could wait up for my son to get home from that Enmenin and Rhianna concert, but it still might be awhile. I know he is grown, but I still worry. Plus I wanted to hear all about it! Good-night!


----------



## Spookywolf

Goodnight Dark Secret!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I've heard my local store mgr mention sales quotas several times during my shopping trips there. I don't know if they've increased her quota but it causes some concern for them. If they shut my local store down I'll be devastated since I have such a good relationship with everyone there (and they still sell accessories, LOL!) I don't get the low stock problem this year either. You'd think they would want the extra revenue.
> 
> Oh btw, while I was in my local store, I witnessed a miracle! Some older guy walked in with his very much younger girlfriend and they bought the ginormous $300.00 candle!! I kid you not guys. I couldn't believe it. Their total sale was over $700.00!! I thought the two young girls working were going to flip out, LOL! I know my mgr will be doing handsprings when she finds out. They used a LOT of coupons and brought it down to a very reasonable $400+ dollars (not!), LOL!  I felt like saying, "I'll be your girlfriend too!" LOLOL!


My manager would be thrilled with a sale like that! Wow, I did check out Home Goods, (got a cider web candle there), Michaels and Pier One. Love the Halloween stuff in Pier one and Michaels.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> My manager would be thrilled with a sale like that! Wow, I did check out Home Goods, (got a cider web candle there), Michaels and Pier One. Love the Halloween stuff in Pier one and Michaels.


I have a Pier One very close to my local YC. I'll have to stop by there and check it out!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Goodnight Dark Secret!


Really am going now! Bye!


----------



## Spookywolf

LOL, have a good night!


----------



## myerman82

Hey everyone, I know I have been MIA the last two days or so. I had my nephew for the Summer and had to drive him back home this week. He lives 2 1/2 hours away so it's always hard sending him back. School starts this coming week so I won't get to see him again until Winter break. I had to get my house back in order too. I finally finished decorating the inside of my house and my office. I got those cases from IKEA and just now finished getting all the Boney Bunches in there. I had to let some of them sit out this year due to the new Boney Bunches but I am glad to have my house nice and clean and decorated. 
I did go to Bath and Body Works today for their 2 for $22 sale and used my $10 of $30 coupon. I picked up Heirloom Pumpkin, Spiced Pumpkin Cider, and Caramel Latte Pumpkin. I can't believe that my store did not have all the candles out but they were nice enough to bring them out from in back for me to see. They were not part of the sale though which I found odd. I am glad to get some fall candles and now that my house is clean, guess what I am burning tonight.


----------



## Spookywolf

Myerman, I know you'll miss your nephew. That's always hard at the end of a visit. I had to go back for another round of B&BW candles too with that coupon (was burning a hole in my pocket! ) I asked about the Sweater Weather that Happy had recommended, but they didn't have it in yet. They said not until September. But I did get it as part of a 3 layer candle with Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple. I also got a full sized jar of Leaves (Love that one!) and Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn--which smells so good I swear I could eat it right out of the jar.  You'll have to post some pics of your new Boney displays. My house is still a hot mess, so I'm a long way away from decorating yet. Guess I'll have to enjoy everyone else's pics for now.


----------



## happythenjaded

When is the YC friends & family sale?


----------



## gloomycatt

I can't wait to go to bbw tomorrow! Did anyone notice if they have fall flavors of lip gloss? My bf hates the candy corn one so I'm hoping to find something new. Like marshmallow pumpkin. ..


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, I know you'll miss your nephew. That's always hard at the end of a visit. I had to go back for another round of B&BW candles too with that coupon (was burning a hole in my pocket! ) I asked about the Sweater Weather that Happy had recommended, but they didn't have it in yet. They said not until September. But I did get it as part of a 3 layer candle with Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple. I also got a full sized jar of Leaves (Love that one!) and Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn--which smells so good I swear I could eat it right out of the jar.  You'll have to post some pics of your new Boney displays. My house is still a hot mess, so I'm a long way away from decorating yet. Guess I'll have to enjoy everyone else's pics for now.


I have a few Bath & Body Works near me at the one I went to did not have all their fall candles out. The only had a few of the pumpkin candles and the current fruity candles that have been on sale. I went with a friend and he was begging me to use one of my candles on him so he could get one of those candles. I told him that he should just wait because they will be back on sale again after this 2 for $22 sale is over. 
I went to White Barn last week and they had all the new fall candles out including Sweater Weather and Trick or Treat. I don't think they have the same sale as Bath & Body Works but they were running some sale that I thought was still expensive. 
I will be checking out the other Bath & Body Works tomorrow because they normally bring out all the fall candles and they try not to hold nothing in back. Whatever rings out full price at this store the other store always has it included in their sale.


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> I can't wait to go to bbw tomorrow! Did anyone notice if they have fall flavors of lip gloss? My bf hates the candy corn one so I'm hoping to find something new. Like marshmallow pumpkin. ..


Sorry I didn't gloomycatt. I don't use it, so I didn't even check in that area. I was too focused on candles, LOL! 



happythenjaded said:


> When is the YC friends & family sale?


I think it's the first weekend in September. Which is weird because that coincides with their supposed restock. I'm starting to wonder about that though, since my store got a very limited restock today. Now I'm getting worried about my Pet Cemetery!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Sorry I didn't gloomycatt. I don't use it, so I didn't even check in that area. I was too focused on candles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the first weekend in September. Which is weird because that coincides with their supposed restock. I'm starting to wonder about that though, since my store got a very limited restock today. Now I'm getting worried about my Pet Cemetery!


I just need to get the fish boat dude, and I have racked up enough vouchers to get him for free now lolol! 

I talked with one of the YC gals today and she confirmed 9/2 is the restock date for sure. 

I hope you get PC! I was admiring it today and thought "so glad I didn't pass on it just cos of the price". 

30% off accessories would be great.... And dangerous haha!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I just need to get the fish boat dude, and I have racked up enough vouchers to get him for free now lolol!
> 
> I talked with one of the YC gals today and she confirmed 9/2 is the restock date for sure.
> 
> I hope you get PC! I was admiring it today and thought "so glad I didn't pass on it just cos of the price".
> 
> 30% off accessories would be great.... And dangerous haha!


I have seem the fisherman at almost every Yankee Candle store and all but one have been really bad quality. I hope that when you do get yours it's awesome quality.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I have seem the fisherman at almost every Yankee Candle store and all but one have been really bad quality. I hope that when you do get yours it's awesome quality.


I've been pretty fortunate thus far, but perhaps he will be my ugly duckling? lol


----------



## Spookywolf

My local store is out of the Fish Boat guy. And I completely forgot about my vouchers! I bet I have enough to get at least most of the price of Boney & Clyde for free, might only have to chip in a little. That will mean the only pieces I won't have from this year's line will be the bus and the bride and groom. I looked at them in the store but didn't get them. I worried about the size difference from the prior years and how they would look together.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> My local store is out of the Fish Boat guy. And I completely forgot about my vouchers! I bet I have enough to get at least most of the price of Boney & Clyde for free, might only have to chip in a little. That will mean the only pieces I won't have from this year's line will be the bus and the bride and groom. I looked at them in the store but didn't get them. I worried about the size difference from the prior years and how they would look together.


This years bride & groom are too white and small,... They look silly displayed with the other bride & grooms. Frank & bride is genius! They really did a great job on them! Last year was a great year in my opinion. Loved them, prom couple, and bone white! Also the train! 

This year was great also but idk what they were thinking with the size of the bride and groom and King Kong baby lol. 

I'm excited to get the bird dude and eye phone in the mail this week. And also my other goodies lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, and can you all believe I was strong and didn't give into the BBw 2 for $22 sale?? Who am I.?! Hahaa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and can you all believe I was strong and didn't give into the BBw 2 for $22 sale?? Who am I.?! Hahaa


I'm shocked....I would have thought you would jump on that one! Lol


----------



## Spookywolf

I got Eye Phone today too. I figured why not, he was there and they had a few to choose from. I think I'm going to exchange my Dying to See You since they now have a few more in. Mine has blue on his hand, which I could live with, but now that my store has the stock in, I figure it's a 5 minute car ride to swap. I get in a lot of trouble with a YC that close to my house, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and can you all believe I was strong and didn't give into the BBw 2 for $22 sale?? Who am I.?! Hahaa


What the...? Yes, who ARE you and what have you done with Happy? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and can you all believe I was strong and didn't give into the BBw 2 for $22 sale?? Who am I.?! Hahaa


Your better than I am because I rocked that sale today. LOL I did however, manage to stay out of B&BW until today as far as buying anything from after Christmas up until now.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm shocked....I would have thought you would jump on that one! Lol


I was going to but I decided I needed to burn through some more of my stash before i get anymore. I'm so tight on space. Grrrr haha


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> What the...? Yes, who ARE you and what have you done with Happy? LOL!


Oh my !! I would def be in trouble! Haha


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> This years bride & groom are too white and small,... They look silly displayed with the other bride & grooms. Frank & bride is genius! They really did a great job on them! Last year was a great year in my opinion. Loved them, prom couple, and bone white! Also the train!
> 
> This year was great also but idk what they were thinking with the size of the bride and groom and King Kong baby lol.
> 
> I'm excited to get the bird dude and eye phone in the mail this week. And also my other goodies lol!


Don't throw things at me, but I'm actually thinking about returning the baby piece. I just don't know what to do with it. It doesn't fit with any of the other pieces and absolutely dwarfs the other Boney men and women. It's size is so out of scale that it's just odd. I'm really on the fence on that one.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I was going to but I decided I needed to burn through some more of my stash before i get anymore. I'm so tight on space. Grrrr haha


I still have a lot of stock on the holiday candles but I had no fall candles left and I was getting impatient with my house finally decorated. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Don't throw things at me, but I'm actually thinking about returning the baby piece. I just don't know what to do with it. It doesn't fit with any of the other pieces and absolutely dwarfs the other Boney men and women. It's size is so out of scale that it's just odd. I'm really on the fence on that one.


I agree. It's adorable as heck but I literally dk where to display it. It's such a bizarre size lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I still have a lot of stock on the holiday candles but I had no fall candles left and I was getting impatient with my house finally decorated. LOL


Still waiting to see if my all time favorite returns this year or not. Last year it was online only for some reason.... Guessing they phased it out.... Ugh! Bring back BPB!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I still have a lot of stock on the holiday candles but I had no fall candles left and I was getting impatient with my house finally decorated. LOL


All those cranberry pear bellinis and peach bellinis haha


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Don't throw things at me, but I'm actually thinking about returning the baby piece. I just don't know what to do with it. It doesn't fit with any of the other pieces and absolutely dwarfs the other Boney men and women. It's size is so out of scale that it's just odd. I'm really on the fence on that one.


I'm not too concern about scale issues. As long as they all fit together and make sense I'm happy. I know I always rave about the pumpkin people but even they are out of scale compared with the other pieces but I'm fine with that. For me, everything just fits and I figure just like us there will be pieces that or a little shorter or taller then others. My only problem is with pieces like the bride and groom this year. That piece is so out of scale that I wouldn't even know where to display it. Also, since the 09 bride and groom was re-released last year, that seems to be the only wedding piece I really need to display. All my other bride and groom pieces are packed away.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Still waiting to see if my all time favorite returns this year or not. Last year it was online only for some reason.... Guessing they phased it out.... Ugh! Bring back BPB!


The way the are handling the fall candles I wonder what will come back for the holidays. Pumpkin Carving was a great seller last year and they did not bring it back this year. I guess you can call Heirloom Pumpkin "pumpkin Carving" but B&BW changes scents to new names so often that you never know. A lot of the pumpkin food scents seemed so similar that I passed on any of them. I hope your favorite comes back but by the look of things I doubt it will.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Still waiting to see if my all time favorite returns this year or not. Last year it was online only for some reason.... Guessing they phased it out.... Ugh! Bring back BPB!


Okay, what is BPB?



myerman82 said:


> I'm not too concern about scale issues. As long as they all fit together and make sense I'm happy. I know I always rave about the pumpkin people but even they are out of scale compared with the other pieces but I'm fine with that. For me, everything just fits and I figure just like us there will be pieces that or a little shorter or taller then others. My only problem is with pieces like the bride and groom this year. That piece is so out of scale that I wouldn't even know where to display it. Also, since the 09 bride and groom was re-released last year, that seems to be the only wedding piece I really need to display. All my other bride and groom pieces are packed away.


Yeah, I may have to leave my bride and groom pieces packed up this year too due to space. I'll have to see how it goes when I start decorating. I'm thinking the great "rotation" plan may have to start this year!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, what is BPB?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I may have to leave my bride and groom pieces packed up this year too due to space. I'll have to see how it goes when I start decorating. I'm thinking the great "rotation" plan may have to start this year!


It kills me to have to rotate some pieces this year but I guess I expected it with space issues and getting new pieces each year. I thought I could fit four IKEA cases in my office but I could only get three in there. I don't really miss any of the bride and groom pieces to be honest. I'm very happy with the 08 price and groom. I think it was overdone for my taste.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm calling it quits, guys. Enjoy the rest of your evening (or should I say morning?...it's 2:00 a.m. in my part of the country.) See ya later!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I'm calling it quits, guys. Enjoy the rest of your evening (or should I say morning?...it's 2:00 a.m. in my part of the country.) See ya later!


Good night, have a good one.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, what is BPB?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I may have to leave my bride and groom pieces packed up this year too due to space. I'll have to see how it goes when I start decorating. I'm thinking the great "rotation" plan may have to start this year!



Black Pepper Bergamot. I have replaced it with Bergamot Woods but..... they're not really the same at all... BPB has a much more dark, deeper, and sensual scent to it. BW is nice as well but to me its very similar to Mahogony Teakwood (which smells so different the last two years than it did before).

We are so going to get busted for all this BBW/candle talk eeeek lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Myerman- I actually took all the Bride and Groom pieces (minus Frank and Bride of course) and almost put them away this year also. I decided not to but, I think its time they do go away for awhile. Maybe I will miss them and have a deeper appreciation for them? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Black Pepper Bergamot. I have replaced it with Bergamot Woods but..... they're not really the same at all... BPB has a much more dark, deeper, and sensual scent to it. BW is nice as well but to me its very similar to Mahogony Teakwood (which smells so different the last two years than it did before).
> 
> We are so going to get busted for all this BBW/candle talk eeeek lol


Do you this a Bath & Body Works topic would last as long as a Boney Bunch topic? By the way, I asked the cashier if she heard anything about the Bootique coming back this year and she just looked at me like a deer in highlights. She had no clue what that was.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myerman- I actually took all the Bride and Groom pieces (minus Frank and Bride of course) and almost put them away this year also. I decided not to but, I think its time they do go away for awhile. Maybe I will miss them and have a deeper appreciation for them? LOL!


I still am not missing my pieces. LOL I don't include Frank and his bride in that category since it's different enough. With all the new pieces each year it makes it difficult to find space of any of the wedding pieces.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Do you this a Bath & Body Works topic would last as long as a Boney Bunch topic? By the way, I asked the cashier if she heard anything about the Bootique coming back this year and she just looked at me like a deer in highlights. She had no clue what that was.


So sad, lol. 

I still havent heard anything on this years haunted house luminary.... hmmmm. Did you ever get the large owl luminary last year? I use that thing year round, LOL! So worth the $39....well...... with $10 off of course


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I still am not missing my pieces. LOL I don't include Frank and his bride in that category since it's different enough. With all the new pieces each year it makes it difficult to find space of any of the wedding pieces.


Oh, the poor wedding couples..... We just arent showin' them any love, are we? Its not that I dont like them.... I just feel like they're all too similar lol.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, the poor wedding couples..... We just arent showin' them any love, are we? Its not that I dont like them.... I just feel like they're all too similar lol.


They are similar and with newer pieces coming out each year they fight a losing battle for space. The 08 bride and broom wins by default. LOL I remember back in 2010, almost half of my collection was bride and groom pieces. I found a picture of my collection that year and I have to laugh at how small it was.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> So sad, lol.
> 
> I still havent heard anything on this years haunted house luminary.... hmmmm. Did you ever get the large owl luminary last year? I use that thing year round, LOL! So worth the $39....well...... with $10 off of course


No word on the haunted house luminary in my neck of the woods either. White Barn claims it should be the last week of August but I don't think they know what they are talking about. Bath and Body Works seems to be clueless. I think they finally did away with it this year. No matter how bad they have become I still would have liked to pick it up.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> They are similar and with newer pieces coming out each year they fight a losing battle for space. The 08 bride and broom wins by default. LOL I remember back in 2010, almost half of my collection was bride and groom pieces. I found a picture of my collection that year and I have to laugh at how small it was.


I agree, but I think (based off what I see people say here) a lot of people just mainly collect the Bride & Groom and the cat/dog Boneys. I guess because those are pretty much a given each year? lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> No word on the haunted house luminary in my neck of the woods either. White Barn claims it should be the last week of August but I don't think they know what they are talking about. Bath and Body Works seems to be clueless. I think they finally did away with it this year. No matter how bad they have become I still would have liked to pick it up.


Yeah, I was just hoping for a nice 2014 comeback with a darker house again. Last years barn was too different from the previous years barns for me. Maybe a haunted castle or something would have been nice.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I agree, but I think (based off what I see people say here) a lot of people just mainly collect the Bride & Groom and the cat/dog Boneys. I guess because those are pretty much a given each year? lol


That's awesome but personally I like a variety. I can see some people wanting to keep a theme going though.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah, I was just hoping for a nice 2014 comeback with a darker house again. Last years barn was too different from the previous years barns for me. Maybe a haunted castle or something would have been nice.


I turned my haunted barn into a rave barn. I would like to add a second luminary though since I think it would complement the barn. I wonder why no one makes haunted house luminaries anymore. All I ever see are the glitter houses.


----------



## happythenjaded

I didnt even buy the cat or dog this year.... LOL. I might get the cat, because I do like the pumpkins face on the back. 

I know.... these dang glitter houses! LOL. If they shed, they cannot come home with me. 

I also hope next year YC uses a different mansion and its matte, not glossy.


----------



## gloomycatt

The bride and groom just make me sad now. I can't stop collecting them but I also can't display them since my divorce. Ok end of pity party.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I didnt even buy the cat or dog this year.... LOL. I might get the cat, because I do like the pumpkins face on the back.
> 
> I know.... these dang glitter houses! LOL. If they shed, they cannot come home with me.
> 
> I also hope next year YC uses a different mansion and its matte, not glossy.


What's up with Yankee Candle reusing this same mansion over and over again? Can't they come up with a new idea?


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> The manager had already left by the time I got to YC (not the one in the mall, but the one that had saved the boots for me) but the girl that rang me out mentioned the friends and family sale in passing. She didn't have all the details though, but I think it's a sale on the candles and she did say that accessories would be 30% off. Not sure which ones or if it included all of them. That would be sweet for any remaining BB's anyone wants to buy if they're part of that!  If I go back tomorrow, I'll ask for more info.


Congrats, SW and Dark Secret on scoring the boots this weekend. I found a really cool lantern type snow globe this weekend that I had to get to display with them. Has skulls and a cat inside, and lights up. Gotta love HomeGoods!

And thanks for the heads up about the upcoming Friends & Family sale. I finally got on the list for that earlier this year. I scored some candles for like 60% off I think the last go around. And some great deals on scent warmer and fragrance sphere refills. They pushed hard on accessories, but I've found you get a better deal percentage wise off by careful coupon use. 

SW, that tester store concept sounds terrible to me too. I probably spend as least as much, if not more, on accessories than candles. Esp. this time of year, where I think BABW's fall line is just so much better! Fingers crossed the Halloween bootique and a new luminary are coming. And Hapoy, love the idea of a haunted castle!


----------



## myerman82

I burned Spiced Pumpkin Cider from B&BW tonight and I was very disappointed. I could hardly smell anything at all. I will be exchanging it for another Heirloom Pumpkin. Right now I have Heirloom Pumpkin & Farmstand Apple going for a little Pumpkin Apple mixture scent.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, I see I missed another big round of chatter last night, mostly about BABW instead of YC, LOL! I am thrilled for those of you who were able to score the witch's boots; my store has yet to receive another shipment of any of the Spellbound items to date. At this point, I will just be grateful, if I am able to catch them online. 

I went back into my local store yesterday, where I swapped out some more bad merchandise *wink wink*, LOL. I found a better KKB, and even though the eyes light up, I picked up a good Dying To See You. DH couldn't believe it. It was the yellow hue that saved it. Had the lights been red or orange, I would have probably dropped and broken it right there in the store, LOL! 

I also picked up the Spellbound witch screen, and was pleasantly surprised to find, that it holds the BABW 3-wick candles! Unfortunately, I had to return the online exclusive version, due to badly scratched glass. I need to replace that one, when I finally get those boots! 

Last night, I tried the Scenterpiece for the first time. So far so good, but it hasn't been fully tested, though. I want to see how long these cups hold up. For $4.99 each, they need to last the 24 hours that YC states that they will. We will see! 

Auntmeanne, I saw your post about the fabulous $17000 candle deal on Craigslist.  If I had only known sooner, before I became known as the YC scammer, LOL! I'm already on that list with Myerman!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I burned Spiced Pumpkin Cider from B&BW tonight and I was very disappointed. I could hardly smell anything at all. I will be exchanging it for another Heirloom Pumpkin. Right now I have Heirloom Pumpkin & Farmstand Apple going for a little Pumpkin Apple mixture scent.


This is very discouraging to hear, but I will give it a try in a smaller room either tonight or tomorrow. I wound up ordering one online and buying one in store. It has such a great cold throw; I was hoping it would replace YC's Apple Cider with a stronger warm throw.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'd never heard of this before so thought I'd share what I discovered during my shopping trip today. The YC store in the mall close to where I live moved to a different location inside the mall, and I noticed a distinct lack of accessories in the new store. They also had all the jar candles on the bottom shelves only and all the flat top tumbler candles on the top and middles shelves. I had to ask where all the jar shades were since I wanted one of the new fall shades, and the mgr said that YC had turned their store into a "Tester" store. Apparently tester stores will only carry a few accessories and they wouldn't allow them to put out the swirl candles in the store at all. They could sell them but had to keep them in the back--which I think is crazy. How can people buy them if they don't even know they are there?? Corp YC told them they're really trying to push the tumbler sales and that's why they put all the jars on the bottom. I won't be shopping at the mall store much in future since I focus a lot on accessories. I just don't get this change at all. To me, it just ruined that store. Very weird business decision, imho.


How odd! Bet they don't last long, the jar candles are so expensive anymore.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> What's up with Yankee Candle reusing this same mansion over and over again? Can't they come up with a new idea?


We all know the brilliant imaginations the creative team at YC has. Why they sometimes fail to utilize those brains? Idkkk. 

I just think they'd make more money if they'd release a new mansion each year... And no more glossy mansions. Lol


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is very discouraging to hear, but I will give it a try in a smaller room either tonight or tomorrow. I wound up ordering one online and buying one in store. It has such a great cold throw; I was hoping it would replace YC's Apple Cider with a stronger warm throw.


I bought the same candle yesterday! I'll give it a try and if it isn't great I'll return it. I'm not shy!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> We all know the brilliant imaginations the creative team at YC has. Why they sometimes fail to utilize those brains? Idkkk.
> 
> I just think they'd make more money if they'd release a new mansion each year... And no more glossy mansions. Lol


I think they should ask customers what they want. Do some sort of contest, best design wins and gets produced.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I bought the same candle yesterday! I'll give it a try and if it isn't great I'll return it. I'm not shy!


Duds from B&BW ? Eeeek! Hopefully they aren't messing with our candles to make them less strong !


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I think they should ask customers what they want. Do some sort of contest, best design wins and gets produced.


I Agree! And also they should let us vote each year on which anniversary piece they bring back. 

Like scentsy does "bring back my bar" and we get to vote which retired bars come back for a month every year. We should have "Bring Back My Boney"!


----------



## Kitty

Display 2014 Bride & Groom in front of others & it will appear larger.

Found YC cat shade @ Hallmark.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Display 2014 Bride & Groom in front of others & it will appear larger.
> 
> Found YC car shade @ Hallmark.
> 
> View attachment 209204


Thanks for the idea Kitty! Will try that! 

Can you post a picture of the shade when you use it with a candle, please? Id love to see what it looks like!


----------



## Spookywolf

I love that jar shade, Kitty! I snapped that up last year and just love it. The crackle jar shades are so beautiful when lit up at night. 

Happy, I Love the idea of a "bring back my boney" promotion. And I'm also on board with losing the shiny black paint on the mansions. I really prefer the look of the matte black on the prior years. And a Dracula's castle themed haunted mansion would be AWEsome! They could even make more boneys to fit the theme of the mansion each year like Igor or Renfield, etc.  Instead of messing with redesigning the stores, they need to start a fan feedback department where customers can leave some input that might actually reach the corporate level.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I love that jar shade, Kitty! I snapped that up last year and just love it. The crackle jar shades are so beautiful when lit up at night.
> 
> Happy, I Love the idea of a "bring back my boney" promotion. And I'm also on board with losing the shiny black paint on the mansions. I really prefer the look of the matte black on the prior years. And a Dracula's castle themed haunted mansion would be AWEsome! They could even make more boneys to fit the theme of the mansion each year like Igor or Renfield, etc.  Instead of messing with redesigning the stores, they need to start a fan feedback department where customers can leave some input that might actually reach the corporate level.


I agree, what a cool idea to introduce more new Boneys!


----------



## Spookywolf

Holy smoking candles Batman, just saw this and had to share. I must have missed this candle when it came out, but ouch that price tag! 

http://www.amazon.com/Yankee-Candle-Halloween-Hallows-Jar/dp/B003ZJMB9G/ref=sr_1_58?ie=UTF8&qid=1408292417&sr=8-58&keywords=yankee+candle+boney+bunch


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Holy smoking candles Batman, just saw this and had to share. I must have missed this candle when it came out, but ouch that price tag!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Yankee-Candle-Halloween-Hallows-Jar/dp/B003ZJMB9G/ref=sr_1_58?ie=UTF8&qid=1408292417&sr=8-58&keywords=yankee+candle+boney+bunch


EEEK! They can keep IT!!!! LOL! Cute though!


----------



## weenbaby

Hi..........


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Does anyone know the projected date Pet Cemetery gets restocked?


----------



## Mae

I popped into my local YC yesterday afternoon and I'm pretty sure they still had everything. They only had one fish. I thought about taking mine in to trade since my oar has a terrible paint job, but the lettering on the other one is worse. I'll hang on to it for another month and see what else comes in.


----------



## Spookywolf

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Does anyone know the projected date Pet Cemetery gets restocked?


The last time I talked to YC cust serv they were still saying first of September. I keep checking every day on the site though. Whoever finds out first, be sure to post an alert here.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> EEEK! They can keep IT!!!! LOL! Cute though!


LOL, I know! I want to collect some Halloween themed candles to use with my Boneys for display only, but I'm not going into that kind of madness, no way!


----------



## weenbaby

I keep hearing September 2


----------



## Auntmeanne

Sept 2 is what lindsey told me.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookywolf said:


> Holy smoking candles Batman, just saw this and had to share. I must have missed this candle when it came out, but ouch that price tag!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Yankee-Candle-Halloween-Hallows-Jar/dp/B003ZJMB9G/ref=sr_1_58?ie=UTF8&qid=1408292417&sr=8-58&keywords=yankee+candle+boney+bunch


That's insanity. Jasmine isn't a halloween scent anyways. One of these days I'm going to cave and get happy halloween on eBay because I didn't get it last year and I love black licorice.


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> That's insanity. Jasmine isn't a halloween scent anyways. One of these days I'm going to cave and get happy halloween on eBay because I didn't get it last year and I love black licorice.


Try Ross! They had a bunch last year. I got one!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Try Ross! They had a bunch last year. I got one!


Seriously?! AAAAH! I want one I'm going to check it out!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Seriously?! AAAAH! I want one I'm going to check it out!


Sorry it was this one: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B43VSRQ/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Sorry it was this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B43VSRQ/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


That's their other black licorice! Same scent different label! I will look for it!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> That's insanity. Jasmine isn't a halloween scent anyways. One of these days I'm going to cave and get happy halloween on eBay because I didn't get it last year and I love black licorice.


No, EA!!! Don't do it--I just saw a bunch at Homegoods last week!


----------



## myerman82

AbsyntheMinded said:


> No, EA!!! Don't do it--I just saw a bunch at Homegoods last week!


The outlet store also has a bunch.


----------



## myerman82

My Yankee Candle haunted house tart butner that lights up and plays sounds. This is my favorite tart butner from Yankee Candle.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> My Yankee Candle haunted house tart butner that lights up and plays sounds. This is my favorite tart butner from Yankee Candle.


That's so cool, I really like that! Especially the house and pumpkins, it has great detail.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> That's so cool, I really like that! Especially the house and pumpkins, it has great detail.


I believe it came out in 2009, 2010 the latest and it is one of the last warmers that plays sounds. (correct me if I'm wrong though)


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I believe it came out in 2009, 2010 the latest and it is one of the last warmers that plays sounds. (correct me if I'm wrong though)


Interesting! You are definitely right, in my year so far with YC, I haven't come across any others which play sound.


----------



## myerman82

My rave barn


----------



## VampKat

Spookywolf said:


> I'd never heard of this before so thought I'd share what I discovered during my shopping trip today. The YC store in the mall close to where I live moved to a different location inside the mall, and I noticed a distinct lack of accessories in the new store. They also had all the jar candles on the bottom shelves only and all the flat top tumbler candles on the top and middles shelves. I had to ask where all the jar shades were since I wanted one of the new fall shades, and the mgr said that YC had turned their store into a "Tester" store. Apparently tester stores will only carry a few accessories and they wouldn't allow them to put out the swirl candles in the store at all. They could sell them but had to keep them in the back--which I think is crazy. How can people buy them if they don't even know they are there?? Corp YC told them they're really trying to push the tumbler sales and that's why they put all the jars on the bottom. I won't be shopping at the mall store much in future since I focus a lot on accessories. I just don't get this change at all. To me, it just ruined that store. Very weird business decision, imho.


While I have not heard of this particular test, it is actually not uncommon for retail stores to have test stores. I have worked in retail for a long time and it actually happens more than you think, even at department stores. My local Macy's was a tester for a discount format and it did so well it actually became a permanent format. I worked for a company that did the same thing with a discount program in which my district was a test market. The info we learned from the testing phase helped the tweak quite a bit before the national rollout. (YC is doing the same thing with YC rewards right now, actually. That's why no one had mentioned it to you in your local stores in some cases.) My store with that other company also tested out having soda machines in-store, but that proved to be flop so they did not roll that out nationwide. And there is a YC store in my district right now that is a test store for marketing, so they frequently run different signage and promos than my store does. Some work, some don't.

I am sure that there are other customers who feel the same way & corporate will see that in the numbers. Cuz as a "test store," they are being closely monitored. If it doesn't work, they will either change it back or they will move on & try something else.


----------



## VampKat

Spookywolf said:


> The manager had already left by the time I got to YC (not the one in the mall, but the one that had saved the boots for me) but the girl that rang me out mentioned the friends and family sale in passing. She didn't have all the details though, but I think it's a sale on the candles and she did say that accessories would be 30% off. Not sure which ones or if it included all of them. That would be sweet for any remaining BB's anyone wants to buy if they're part of that!  If I go back tomorrow, I'll ask for more info.


Friends & Family is when you get a personal invite to your local store to enjoy savings that are the same or better than the employee discount! Get in good with your local store managers to score an invite as it is invitation only!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> My Yankee Candle haunted house tart butner that lights up and plays sounds. This is my favorite tart butner from Yankee Candle.


Myerman82, I was so hoping you'd post a picture. Now I really want it. Thanks! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I was so hoping you'd post a picture. Now I really want it. Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you, it is great. I forgot where I put it after last year but I found it last night. It was in the safest spot, yet the last place I looked.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, figures it would be in the last place you looked!

I went looking for your Yankee Candle Haunted House a second time, but no luck. One will eventually surface. Happily, I found something else I wanted, the 2010 Pumpkin Pals Haunted House for a great price. Don't know yet what I'm going to do with, but I'll figure something out... 









Does anyone else have this collection? 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, figures it would be in the last place you looked!
> 
> I went looking for your Yankee Candle Haunted House a second time, but no luck. One will eventually surface. Happily, I found something else I wanted, the 2010 Pumpkin Pals Haunted House for a great price. Don't know yet what I'm going to do with, but I'll figure something out...
> 
> View attachment 209324
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this collection?
> 
> Lisa


OOOHHH love it !


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> My Yankee Candle haunted house tart butner that lights up and plays sounds. This is my favorite tart butner from Yankee Candle.


Awh Myerman, now I want that!!  Out of all the tart warmers I've seen at YC, that is by far the coolest one. What sort of sounds does it play? Is it actual music or more like haunted house and ghost sounds? I don't think I've seen one recently on Ebay either. Hang onto that, it will definitely be worth some money down the road. Very, very cool! 


grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, figures it would be in the last place you looked!
> 
> I went looking for your Yankee Candle Haunted House a second time, but no luck. One will eventually surface. Happily, I found something else I wanted, the 2010 Pumpkin Pals Haunted House for a great price. Don't know yet what I'm going to do with, but I'll figure something out...
> 
> View attachment 209324
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this collection?
> 
> Lisa


I don't have that collection, Lisa, but I do have that house. I display it with my Boneys all the time. Here's a pic from last year with my "Boney MC".  It's very cute, congrats!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well guys, I just got back from YC (again!) and I bought the B&C with my 3 vouchers and a coupon. I had to get a votive to use the $10 off $25 so it only ended up costing me like $3.00. I can't go wrong there and I'm definitely appreciating the vouchers now. I hope they stick with that program. That's like getting free money for things you'd buy anyway. 

I also got some info on the friends and family sale. It's Sept 4th and 5th. Any fragrance item (candles, tarts, air fresheners, etc.) will be 50% off. Accessories will be 30% off. And if you buy 6 candles or more then they are 60% off making a large jar about $11 and change. I believe you have to be on the list to get the invite. I don't even know if I'm on the list for that, but I've bought so many Boneys lately and splurged on the B&BW sale (twice!) that I think I'm going to sit this one out. My wallet needs to recover.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I don't have that collection, Lisa, but I do have that house. I display it with my Boneys all the time. Here's a pic from last year with my "Boney MC".  It's very cute, congrats!
> 
> View attachment 209342


Oooh, it looks GREAT with the Boney Bunch. I'm going to have FUN decorating with this piece. Let me know if you find and buy myerman82's haunted house, so I'm not competing with you! 

Ebay!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Oooh, it looks GREAT with the Boney Bunch. I'm going to have FUN decorating with this piece. Let me know if you find and buy myerman82's haunted house, so I'm not competing with you!
> 
> Ebay!
> 
> Lisa


LOL, that's a deal. I'm very impressionable on this site. I see cute things that other people display and then I get the "I wants!" really bad, LOL! I'm in real trouble when everyone starts posting pics of their displays!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is the email from the last friends and family sale. Hopefully, this sale will be online this time too!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Awh Myerman, now I want that!!  Out of all the tart warmers I've seen at YC, that is by far the coolest one. What sort of sounds does it play? Is it actual music or more like haunted house and ghost sounds? I don't think I've seen one recently on Ebay either. Hang onto that, it will definitely be worth some money down the road. Very, very cool!
> 
> 
> I don't have that collection, Lisa, but I do have that house. I display it with my Boneys all the time. Here's a pic from last year with my "Boney MC".  It's very cute, congrats!
> 
> View attachment 209342


Thank you Spookywolf, I love this tart butner. I plan on holding on to it for a very long time. LOL It lights up and it plays sounds and creepy laughing. Definitely glad I picked it up.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Awh Myerman, now I want that!!  Out of all the tart warmers I've seen at YC, that is by far the coolest one. What sort of sounds does it play? Is it actual music or more like haunted house and ghost sounds? I don't think I've seen one recently on Ebay either. Hang onto that, it will definitely be worth some money down the road. Very, very cool!
> 
> 
> I don't have that collection, Lisa, but I do have that house. I display it with my Boneys all the time. Here's a pic from last year with my "Boney MC".  It's very cute, congrats!
> 
> View attachment 209342


I love this display, the oranges and reds in the background are a very nice touch!


----------



## Scottsgirl

myerman82 said:


> My Yankee Candle haunted house tart butner that lights up and plays sounds. This is my favorite tart butner from Yankee Candle.


Oooooo so cute! I have never seen this!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Well guys, I just got back from YC (again!) and I bought the B&C with my 3 vouchers and a coupon. I had to get a votive to use the $10 off $25 so it only ended up costing me like $3.00. I can't go wrong there and I'm definitely appreciating the vouchers now. I hope they stick with that program. That's like getting free money for things you'd buy anyway.
> 
> I also got some info on the friends and family sale. It's Sept 4th and 5th. Any fragrance item (candles, tarts, air fresheners, etc.) will be 50% off. Accessories will be 30% off. And if you buy 6 candles or more then they are 60% off making a large jar about $11 and change. I believe you have to be on the list to get the invite. I don't even know if I'm on the list for that, but I've bought so many Boneys lately and splurged on the B&BW sale (twice!) that I think I'm going to sit this one out. My wallet needs to recover.


Awesome, thank you Spooky! Do you happen to know if the sale is online or in stores only?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

So these are the dupes from Walmart of yankee candle ghostly treats. They smell exactly the same and are $5 each. I doubt they last as long as yankee but you could get 5 of them for one yankee lol. My walmart sadly had no pumpkin waffles left boo!


----------



## myerman82

I really love that haunted house that you posted Grandma Lisa. I have been eying it up on ebay for a year now. I may pull the trigger on it if I find a good price.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks to all who posted the YC coupons for me on Saturday, I was able to get the wife the taxi and the spellbound tea light holder. I have a happy wife because of you guys. Thanks!


----------



## gloomycatt

I was trying to look at bonies on pinterest and can't log in. It's been 3 days!!! Anyone else having a problem with that site?
ETA I might get myself in trouble on evil bay soon if I can't go on pinterest!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, that's a deal. I'm very impressionable on this site. I see cute things that other people display and then I get the "I wants!" really bad, LOL! I'm in real trouble when everyone starts posting pics of their displays!


I'm having the same issue!!!!! I want everything everyone else has. LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I celebrated my friends Birthday party at my house yesterday and Halloween went over very well with everyone. Once it got dark outside I lit everything up and everyone was very impressed. The piece that got the most attention was the Boney Bunch Bird. I think there will be a couple of people stalking Yankee Candle today trying to find one. LOL


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I celebrated my friends Birthday party at my house yesterday and Halloween went over very well with everyone. Once it got dark outside I lit everything up and everyone was very impressed. The piece that got the most attention was the Boney Bunch Bird. I think there will be a couple of people stalking Yankee Candle today trying to find one. LOL


Nice! I love that bird too, it is so unique and the lights are really fun and bright. Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## mdna2014

*​Halloween 2014' *


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 209460
> View attachment 209459
> *​Halloween 2014' *
> View attachment 209457
> View attachment 209458


Awesome tree!


----------



## mdna2014

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Awesome tree!


thanks so much!


----------



## happythenjaded

Here is the response I got about the friends and family sale :

Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and taking the time to contact us. You will need to contact your local store as each store is responsible for sending out the invites to the sale, you may already be on their list! We will be happy to forward your inquiry to them. Which store is your local Yankee Candle® store?

Many times, our corporate office will decide to participate in the sale online. Unfortunately, they have not advised us if we will be participating this year as of now. If they do, they will send emails out to everyone on our email mailings and they will provide a promo code to use during checkout. Are you on our email list?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Well guys, I just got back from YC (again!) and I bought the B&C with my 3 vouchers and a coupon. I had to get a votive to use the $10 off $25 so it only ended up costing me like $3.00. I can't go wrong there and I'm definitely appreciating the vouchers now. I hope they stick with that program. That's like getting free money for things you'd buy anyway.
> 
> I also got some info on the friends and family sale. It's Sept 4th and 5th. Any fragrance item (candles, tarts, air fresheners, etc.) will be 50% off. Accessories will be 30% off. And if you buy 6 candles or more then they are 60% off making a large jar about $11 and change. I believe you have to be on the list to get the invite. I don't even know if I'm on the list for that, but I've bought so many Boneys lately and splurged on the B&BW sale (twice!) that I think I'm going to sit this one out. My wallet needs to recover.


I realize that I'm late to the party, but thank you so very much, SW, for posting about the friends and family sale in September. I would love to take advantage of that, to get the decorative Halloween jars this year. I hope that they offer it online as well. But, of course, as Happy's post shows, the right hand knoweth not what the left hand is doing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 209388
> 
> 
> So these are the dupes from Walmart of yankee candle ghostly treats. They smell exactly the same and are $5 each. I doubt they last as long as yankee but you could get 5 of them for one yankee lol. My walmart sadly had no pumpkin waffles left boo!


Thanks so much, EA for posting these! I will keep my eyes open, the next time I am at Walmart. My owl warmer from there is on the way!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I celebrated my friends Birthday party at my house yesterday and Halloween went over very well with everyone. Once it got dark outside I lit everything up and everyone was very impressed. The piece that got the most attention was the Boney Bunch Bird. I think there will be a couple of people stalking Yankee Candle today trying to find one. LOL


It really is amazing how impressive that bird is. I can't believe I even left it on the shelf the first time I saw it, LOL! Now I have to get the sub to match!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 209460
> View attachment 209459
> *​Halloween 2014' *
> View attachment 209457
> View attachment 209458


MDNA, you made my day with your trees and BABW barn! But, my favorite piece is your eyeball art! Just FABULOUS!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For those of you who wanted this (I'm sorry I can't remember who):









Mine arrived broken to bits, which necessitated finding another one. Although I purchased my replacement through eBay, here is the listing from the same seller on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/SKEL-SKELETON-GARDEN-STATUE-SCULPTURE/dp/B00F566TOA#customerReviews

It really is a nice piece, if I can get one to arrive intact!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For those of you who wanted this (I'm sorry I can't remember who):
> 
> View attachment 209464
> 
> 
> Mine arrived broken to bits, which necessitated finding another one. Although I purchased my replacement through eBay, here is the listing from the same seller on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SKEL-SKELETON-GARDEN-STATUE-SCULPTURE/dp/B00F566TOA#customerReviews
> 
> It really is a nice piece, if I can get one to arrive intact!


Water water water water.....


----------



## myerman82

I have come to realize that I am not as in with my store as I thought. (Maybe I was just be delusional LOL)  I have never got invited to any of their friends and family events and last year I just happened to walk into the store when they were having the event. My manager told me that she would be happy to give me the discount if I bought something that day. I definitely don't take it personal though as it has been pointed out during the preview party that I only come out of the woodwork when it's Halloween time. LOL I'm sure they have people that buy candles throughout the year and they get the invites. I would buy more candles through Yankee Candles if the quality was better. I guess I just squashed the myth going around that I am tight with the store. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Water water water water.....


I tell ya, that wicked witch is brutal. She came back, and killed my first dog, which was already dead, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I tell ya, that wicked witch is brutal. She came back, and killed my first dog, which was already dead, LOL!


Maybe she has a problem with votives or receipts being lost.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Maybe she has a problem with votives or receipts being lost.


Or returning free replacement B&C's.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Or returning free replacement B&C's.


Or maybe she has a problem with water and only drinks pop.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much, EA for posting these! I will keep my eyes open, the next time I am at Walmart. My owl warmer from there is on the way!


I'm so glad you got an owl burner. Yay! I've been burning this walmart candle and the throw is amazing!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It really is amazing how impressive that bird is. I can't believe I even left it on the shelf the first time I saw it, LOL! Now I have to get the sub to match!


I want the sub too! And the train! And the hearse.....eeeeer and everything


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm so glad you got an owl burner. Yay! I've been burning this walmart candle and the throw is amazing!


How does the throw compare with Bath & Body Works candles? I find myself disappointed half the time with B&BW and $5 would hardly be a loss for a good smelling candle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Or maybe she has a problem with water and only drinks pop.


Oh, no you didn't! ROFL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm so glad you got an owl burner. Yay! I've been burning this walmart candle and the throw is amazing!


Thanks EA! If the throw is as good as you say on those candles, $5 is so worth it!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> How does the throw compare with Bath & Body Works candles? I find myself disappointed half the time with B&BW and $5 would hardly be a loss for a good smelling candle.


Honestly I've never purchased the BBW candles though I've wanted to, they are so pricey and you don't see them on discount at stores like you do yankee. Compared to yankee the throw is the same though, if not more. I'm burning one all day to see how long the wax lasts too. I'm very impressed so far and will probably get more in this scent to last all year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I want the sub too! And the train! And the hearse.....eeeeer and everything


There are so many good pieces, EA! But, I started late, and it is going to take me years of getting some here and there, a little bit at the time. I am focusing now on building a witch display, LOL. 

Hint: See dog with pail.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I want the sub too! And the train! And the hearse.....eeeeer and everything


The sub is a great pieces. This is another piece I wish I had bought extras of to put away for others that missed out. I know my mom is looking high and low for a bird since I told her it is just like the sub and she loves that piece. (I have also converted her to a Boney Bunch fanatic a few years ago)


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks EA! If the throw is as good as you say on those candles, $5 is so worth it!


Definitely worth it! Febreeze has a wood wick pumpkin custard candle out that smells good too!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Honestly I've never purchased the BBW candles though I've wanted to, they are so pricey and you don't see them on discount at stores like you do yankee. Compared to yankee the throw is the same though, if not more. I'm burning one all day to see how long the wax lasts too. I'm very impressed so far and will probably get more in this scent to last all year.


This is not a diss by any means but a dollar store candle throws better than a Yankee Candle. LOL I may go ahead and purchase one of those Walmart candles. What do I have to lose? I'm a sucker for fall candles and always looking to try something new.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The sub is a great pieces. This is another piece I wish I had bought extras of to put away for others that missed out. I know my mom is looking high and low for a bird since I told her it is just like the sub and she loves that piece. (I have also converted her to a Boney Bunch fanatic a few years ago)


Are you sold out of Boney Bird Plane there? I am the only one who bought one in my store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Definitely worth it! Febreeze has a wood wick pumpkin custard candle out that smells good too!


OoOoOooo! I've gotta try that one too!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There are so many good pieces, EA! But, I started late, and it is going to take me years of getting some here and there, a little bit at the time. I am focusing now on building a witch display, LOL.
> 
> Hint: See dog with pail.


Well I started this year so I'm waaaay behind. I'm going to start with the bigger ones I think.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Definitely worth it! Febreeze has a wood wick pumpkin custard candle out that smells good too!


Ok, you seriously need to STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your going to make me go all around getting all these nice candles that weren't in my budget. LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> This is not a diss by any means but a dollar store candle throws better than a Yankee Candle. LOL I may go ahead and purchase one of those Walmart candles. What do I have to lose? I'm a sucker for fall candles and always looking to try something new.


I remember my sister always buying yankee when I was still a kid and they smelled amazing. I'm sad they aren't as awesome as they used to be.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Well I started this year so I'm waaaay behind. I'm going to start with the bigger ones I think.


I'm definitely getting the sub next. Once I realized it's the mate to BBP, I knew I had to get it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Are you sold out of Boney Bird Plane there? I am the only one who bought one in my store.


My mom's store was sold out but I think I could still find on around me. I want a second bird to put away and I may take a change and order her one online. Maybe it will arrive "broke" and she will need a replacement. LMAO


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Ok, you seriously need to STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your going to make me go all around getting all these nice candles that weren't in my budget. LOL


I'm telling you that febreeze candle was awesome lol. It has great reviews too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I remember my sister always buying yankee when I was still a kid and they smelled amazing. I'm sad they aren't as awesome as they used to be.


And, they are reportedly going up to $29.99 for the large tumbers and jars in January!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm telling you that febreeze candle was awesome lol. It has great reviews too!


Has it come out yet for this season?


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I remember my sister always buying yankee when I was still a kid and they smelled amazing. I'm sad they aren't as awesome as they used to be.


This is way I'm not in that store throughout the year anymore. I can hardly smell anything with their candles anymore unless it's in a tiny room and even then it's hit or miss. It never used to be that way.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I'm telling you that febreeze candle was awesome lol. It has great reviews too!


Your awesome for suggesting that and you know I'm just playing with ya.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> The sub is a great pieces. This is another piece I wish I had bought extras of to put away for others that missed out. I know my mom is looking high and low for a bird since I told her it is just like the sub and she loves that piece. (I have also converted her to a Boney Bunch fanatic a few years ago)


Your mom sounds so cute lol. I've seen a sub here and there on eBay, so pricey. I figure those months that will be my big item to splurge on , I remember back in 2008 getting the first boney bunch catalog in the mail and I remember thinking these are cute but kind of morbid. What was I thinking lol. Now I'm halloween crazy and can't get enough. I really wish I would have kept that catalog.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has it come out yet for this season?


Maybe in my neck of the woods. That's right ENVY me!!!!! LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> This is way I'm not in that store throughout the year anymore. I can hardly smell anything with their candles anymore unless it's in a tiny room and even then it's hit or miss. It never used to be that way.


I went through my three votives I bought on release day and unless I was hovering over them scalding my nostrils I couldn't smell them. Or if I had two going at once.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> Your awesome for suggesting that and you know I'm just playing with ya.


Oh I totally get it! I am afraid my hubby is going to ban me from Instagram and HF because I always want to shop after lol!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Your mom sounds so cute lol. I've seen a sub here and there on eBay, so pricey. I figure those months that will be my big item to splurge on , I remember back in 2008 getting the first boney bunch catalog in the mail and I remember thinking these are cute but kind of morbid. What was I thinking lol. Now I'm halloween crazy and can't get enough. I really wish I would have kept that catalog.


She is so much fun to shop Halloween with. She would never go alone to pick anything up as she loves going with me and loves that I pick her out the best looking pieces. She also loves that I always throw the sales associates a curve ball as she thinks I know way more than them. LOL She is glad I suggested the sub to her a few years ago and glad she picked it up. Once I started raving about the bird plane she has to have it. By the way Pumpkin, she wants to know how she can return her B&C for a "better" one. ROFL


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has it come out yet for this season?


Yes at walmart it is with their candles in the candle aisle, while the $5 dupe candles are in the air fresheners aisle near the food section.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> She is so much fun to shop Halloween with. She would never go alone to pick anything up as she loves going with me and loves that I pick her out the best looking pieces. She also loves that I always throw the sales associates a curve ball as she thinks I know way more than them. LOL She is glad I suggested the sub to her a few years ago and glad she picked it up. Once I started raving about the bird plane she has to have it. By the way Pumpkin, she wants to know how she can return her B&C for a "better" one. ROFL



Aaaw that's awesome! You were sweet to give her your 2007 mansion too! It's fun to share the halloween spirit.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, they are reportedly going up to $29.99 for the large tumbers and jars in January!


Yikes...... Guess I will stay out of the store until next halloween lol


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Aaaw that's awesome! You were sweet to give her your 2007 mansion too! It's fun to share the halloween spirit.


It amazes me that people remember that.  I had my nephew by and was putting up my 2013 mansion and he goes "you know, grandma has a better one, it's much bigger than yours" ROFL I love that kid.


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Yikes...... Guess I will stay out of the store until next halloween lol


Be prepared to not be invited to friends and family events. LOL That's ok, I'm way at the bottom of the Yankee Candle totem pole these days too. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> My mom's store was sold out but I think I could still find on around me. I want a second bird to put away and I may take a change and order her one online. Maybe it will arrive "broke" and she will need a replacement. LMAO


If it arrives "broke" *wink wink* I'll be happy to help you take care of that, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Maybe in my neck of the woods. That's right ENVY me!!!!! LOL


Still scrubbing the green off, after seeing your latest tart butner photo.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If it arrives "broke" *wink wink* I'll be happy to help you take care of that, LOL!


Yes, her B&C is "defective" and shes awaiting my help with another. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> She is so much fun to shop Halloween with. She would never go alone to pick anything up as she loves going with me and loves that I pick her out the best looking pieces. She also loves that I always throw the sales associates a curve ball as she thinks I know way more than them. LOL She is glad I suggested the sub to her a few years ago and glad she picked it up. Once I started raving about the bird plane she has to have it. By the way Pumpkin, she wants to know how she can return her B&C for a "better" one. ROFL


Surely, you can't be serious? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Still scrubbing the green off, after seeing your latest tart butner photo.


That is by far the best quality picture I have ever seen. My friend has such a nice camera on his phone. I am ENVY of it. We both took the same picture and when we compared the quality I really had to laugh. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Yes at walmart it is with their candles in the candle aisle, while the $5 dupe candles are in the air fresheners aisle near the food section.


Thanks, EA! When I get back in there this weekend, I will take a look! I wanna smell it!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Surely, you can't be serious? LOL!


I told her Lindsay is her best friend.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, EA! When I get back in there this weekend, I will take a look! I wanna smell it!


Smell what.  Something seems "fishy"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Be prepared to not be invited to friends and family events. LOL That's ok, I'm way at the bottom of the Yankee Candle totem pole these days too. LOL


With as many exchanges as I have been making lately, you are in good company, Myerman!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Smell what.  Something seems "fishy"


LOL! Not unless Febreeze is getting into that market too.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> With as many exchanges as I have been making lately, you are in good company, Myerman!


We are definitely on "the list" If your not on the list you better get on it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I told her Lindsay is her best friend.


Well, B&C 5 and 6 will be arriving this week. I just ordered them, as I couldn't take it anymore. I still have two of them here, LOL. If both of them are bad, I don't know what I'm going to do, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> LOL! Not unless Febreeze is getting into that market too.


Please don't give Yankee candle any ideas. You know they will jump on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We are definitely on "the list" If your not on the list you better get on it.


The List? Check.

Shady Tree? Check.

I Scream Parlour????


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Please don't give Yankee candle any ideas. You know they will jump on it in a heartbeat.


After the bacon candle, it could be an improvement, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The List? Check.
> 
> Shady Tree? Check.
> 
> I Scream Parlour????


Your making me pick sides huh? LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> After the bacon candle, it could be an improvement, LOL!


They can call it "Friday fish fry" and sell it during the Easter season. ROFL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> We are definitely on "the list" If your not on the list you better get on it.


It's a hot list! I've already given my address on here for "exchanges," LOL. If everyone can just send me their extra Boney Bang Bus, Taxeek, and USED poor throw votives, tarts, jars, pillars, and tumblers, I'll be set for YEARS, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> They can call it "Friday fish fry" and sell it during the Easter season. ROFL


Oh, WOW, LOL! That brings a new meaning to Good Friday, ROFL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Your making me pick sides huh? LOL


Well, a girl can try, right? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's a hot list! I've already given my address on here for "exchanges," LOL. If everyone can just send me their extra Boney Bang Bus, Taxeek, and USED poor throw votives, tarts, jars, pillars, and tumblers, I'll be set for YEARS, LOL!


Or their old used jar candles.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, a girl can try, right? LOL!


You did more than try, you actually surprised me. I'm just waiting by the front door for a certain surprise today.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Or their old used jar candles.


You mean like the 300 jars on Craigslist? LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, WOW, LOL! That brings a new meaning to Good Friday, ROFL!


mmmm mmmm bacon OR mmmm mmmm fish
LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> You did more than try, you actually surprised me. I'm just waiting by the front door for a certain surprise today.


Well, I hope it's better than my morning doggie surprise, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> mmmm mmmm bacon OR mmmm mmmm fish
> LOL


Just the word fish makes bacon victorious, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just the word fish makes bacon victorious, LOL!


Sean M gives this a "thumbs up"


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

myerman82 said:


> They can call it "Friday fish fry" and sell it during the Easter season. ROFL



Omg lol

Next up, spittoon, burnt thanksgiving turkey, and aunt Hilda's kosher Schlepper. Candles for all walks of life!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Omg lol
> 
> Next up, spittoon, burnt thanksgiving turkey, and aunt Hilda's kosher Schlepper. Candles for all walks of life!


I just hope they don't venture too far into "man candles"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Omg lol
> 
> Next up, spittoon, burnt thanksgiving turkey, and aunt Hilda's kosher Schlepper. Candles for all walks of life!


LOL, EA! I already know what spittoon smells like! That one oughtta be a real winner, LOL! As for burnt Thanksgiving turkey, they are already well on their way to that one, with their Turkey & Stuffing, candle.


----------



## myerman82

I just got a special delivery from a very good friend. It's like Christmas in August.


----------



## redsea

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 209460
> View attachment 209459
> *​Halloween 2014' *
> View attachment 209457
> View attachment 209458


Love the tree, it is looking great mdna!


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone, how are you today?


----------



## larry

Since this thread is in the General section, make sure to stay on-topic as well as family friendly as all ages read the forum.

Thanks!!!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Hi everyone, how are you today?


I am doing great, how are you? I'm enjoying all my Boney Bunches on display finally.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I am doing great, how are you? I'm enjoying all my Boney Bunches on display finally.


I am pretty well, thanks! I am really enjoying my displays too, and I have told myself I need to make a decision! LOL...either I continue my picky nature, or I try to forget about it all together. I am realizing that if I continue I will turn a fun time into a stressful time trying to find perfect pieces 24/7. Like today I found a little chip/unpainted spot on my Cemetery, but it really isn't a huge deal I think it will be a difficult transition going from picky to being okay with a few imperfections, but I think it is something I need to do.  

I think you ought to make a video of all your displays, how cool would that be?!?


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I am pretty well, thanks! I am really enjoying my displays too, and I have told myself I need to make a decision! LOL...either I continue my picky nature, or I try to forget about it all together. I am realizing that if I continue I will turn a fun time into a stressful time trying to find perfect pieces 24/7. Like today I found a little chip/unpainted spot on my Cemetery, but it really isn't a huge deal I think it will be a difficult transition going from picky to being okay with a few imperfections, but I think it is something I need to do.
> 
> I think you ought to make a video of all your displays, how cool would that be?!?


I'll take that as a hint hint. I will definitely try to take a video of my displays and even include my Boney Bunch display while I'm at it.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I'll take that as a hint hint. I will definitely try to take a video of my displays and even include my Boney Bunch display while I'm at it.


Oh no, LOL, I didn't mean to hint that you were picky. That isn't what I mean, haha. I meant that for me....I need to let go of trying to find perfection...LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I am pretty well, thanks! I am really enjoying my displays too, and I have told myself I need to make a decision! LOL...either I continue my picky nature, or I try to forget about it all together. I am realizing that if I continue I will turn a fun time into a stressful time trying to find perfect pieces 24/7. Like today I found a little chip/unpainted spot on my Cemetery, but it really isn't a huge deal I think it will be a difficult transition going from picky to being okay with a few imperfections, but I think it is something I need to do.
> 
> I think you ought to make a video of all your displays, how cool would that be?!?


Hi, redsea! I got your message! It is certainly understandable that if one is too picky, one is rarely satisfied. However, it is pretty obvious, from what has been posted here, that the quality and consistency of the Boney Bunch figurines this year leaves a lot to be desired. It can be stressful, but I use patience and time to my advantage, and I deal with issues one at a time. 

As for your Eye Phone and DDG, keep working at it, until you find one you love. It could take time, but when you least expect it, you will find one that was meant to be yours. As everyone here knows, my battle for a good DDG, WTD, and especially B&C is never ending. I have received the worst lot of products from YC this year of any year EVER. 

And, the thing is, I don't want to inconvenience people. I don't like to be a bother or a burden to anyone. However, YC is a corporation, providing a product, that we are paying good money for. They are not a charity. They are a business, where advertising, merchandising, and profit margins are king. They only like us because of our money. In that light, it is only right that they adhere to their side of the bargain, in providing paying consumers quality merchandise, that has come to be expected from their name brand. Especially at their ever-rising prices.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Oh no, LOL, I didn't mean to hint that you were picky. That isn't what I mean, haha. I meant that for me....I need to let go of trying to find perfection...LOL


Oh no no no, I meant a hint hint as in you want a video LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Oh no, LOL, I didn't mean to hint that you were picky. That isn't what I mean, haha. I meant that for me....I need to let go of trying to find perfection...LOL


Also, while it is true that there is no perfection in anything created by man, The Dollar Tree should not be able to beat YC's quality. Which they often do.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, redsea! I got your message! It is certainly understandable that if one is too picky, one is rarely satisfied. However, it is pretty obvious, from what has been posted here, that the quality and consistency of the Boney Bunch figurines this year leaves a lot to be desired. It can be stressful, but I use patience and time to my advantage, and I deal with issues one at a time.
> 
> As for your Eye Phone and DDG, keep working at it, until you find one you love. It could take time, but when you least expect it, you will find one that was meant to be yours. As everyone here knows, my battle for a good DDG, WTD, and especially B&C is never ending. I have received the worst lot of products from YC this year of any year EVER.
> 
> And, the thing is, I don't want to inconvenience people. I don't like to be a bother or a burden to anyone. However, YC is a corporation, providing a product, that we are paying good money for. They are not a charity. They are a business, where advertising, merchandising, and profit margins are king. They only like us because of our money. In that light, it is only right that they adhere to their side of the bargain, in providing paying consumers quality merchandise, that has come to be expected from their name brand. Especially at their ever-rising prices.


Definitely good points, Pumpkin Muffin...


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Oh no no no, I meant a hint hint as in you want a video LOLOL


Got it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Definitely good points, Pumpkin Muffin...


Thanks, redsea, but it's just my 2 cents worth.  People have to do what they feel they have to do, and what I may believe is not an acceptable product, may be perfectly fine to someone else. I know I sure have been having a lot of trouble sleeping lately at night....


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, redsea, but it's just my 2 cents worth.  People have to do what they feel they have to do, and what I may believe is not an acceptable product, may be perfectly fine to someone else. I know I sure have been having a lot of trouble sleeping lately at night....


LOL, when I need to sleep I am like...grr, what shall I do about my Boney Bunch woes haha.


----------



## redsea

Myerman, your PM box is full.  Here is my response:

Hi! I use a program called iMovie, I love it! If you have questions, don't hesitate to ask, I don't mind helping when I can.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Myerman, your PM box is full.  Here is my response:
> 
> Hi! I use a program called iMovie, I love it! If you have questions, don't hesitate to ask, I don't mind helping when I can.


That explains why I haven't received any hate mail yet today. LOLOL I cleared out my inbox so it's no longer full.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys! For those of you stumped on what to do with KKB, here is a temporary grouping of him with Bonesy and Ghoulia. Notice that he doesn't look that big, because he is further to the back, than the other two pieces. Bonesy and Ghoulia look huge, LOL! I hope this helps!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! For those of you stumped on what to do with KKB, here is a temporary grouping of him with Bonesy and Ghoulia. Notice that he doesn't look that big, because he is further to the back, than the other two pieces. Bonesy and Ghoulia look huge, LOL! I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 209495


Good idea pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Good idea pumpkin!


Thanks, MG! No matter who you put him with, that is one big baby, LOL! He is inches behind the other two, and still a formidable opponent. Ghoulia's baguette is a toothpick compared to him, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, MG! No matter who you put him with, that is one big baby, LOL! He is inches behind the other two, and still a formidable opponent. Ghoulia's baguette is a toothpick compared to him, LOL!


Ghoulia better get her eyes of that baguette and watch her baby because Pumpkin man is creeping up on her in his batmobile and going to snatch the baby from her. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Maybe he just wants the *aguette, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Maybe he just wants the *aguette, LOL!


And by the looks od things Ghoulia is getting green with ENVY!!!! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of green, I found a couple of ceramic potion bottles at Tuesday Morning this weekend, for $5.99 each! My favorite is the one with the frog on the front:

























Now I just need to find a couple with some color!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, while it is true that there is no perfection in anything created by man, The Dollar Tree should not be able to beat YC's quality. Which they often do.


I got some awesome orange pumpkins at Dollar Tree to put we my Boney's!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I got some awesome orange pumpkins at Dollar Tree to put we my Boney's!


I found three this weekend too, Lucy!  They were almost out. I need some more!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I found three this weekend too, Lucy!  They were almost out. I need some more!


I need pictures of these pumpkins, please.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I need pictures of these pumpkins, please.


I found them at DollarTree.com, but you have to buy 24 of them there. Here is a picture of the possible assortment:









They are called: Glazed Ceramic Pumpkins, 4"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I need pictures of these pumpkins, please.


You're welcome, LOL!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Do you guys ever remember seeing these they light up also.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I saw these on ebay they are redish when they light up. I don't ever remember them. What year are they?


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> I saw these on ebay they are redish when they light up. I don't ever remember them. What year are they?


They are from The Incredible Mr. Bones collection. There was a seller on ebay selling these very reasonable last year but they seem to have gone up in price this year.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You're welcome, LOL!


Thanks now I need to get a few of the orange ones.


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin- thanks for the idea on KKB and Ghoulia. I just gotta dig Ghoulia out of storage... Eek.


----------



## Kitty

Auntmeanne said:


> I saw these on ebay they are redish when they light up. I don't ever remember them. What year are they?


2010 Incredible Mr. Bones


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> They are from The Incredible Mr. Bones collection. There was a seller on ebay selling these very reasonable last year but they seem to have gone up in price this year.


I still need to get batteries for mine lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> 2010 Incredible Mr. Bones
> View attachment 209503


I've always displayed mine side by side, they look great displayed like this! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Auntmeanne

happy what would be a good price for them?


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> happy what would be a good price for them?


I can't recall what I paid last year.... Myerman right remember? 

This year the cheapest I've seen personally is $49.99. But I rarely see them posted anymore.... They're becoming very HTF it seems!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I can't recall what I paid last year.... Myerman right remember?
> 
> This year the cheapest I've seen personally is $49.99. But I rarely see them posted anymore.... They're becoming very HTF it seems!


They were $29.99 with best offer. I believe I paid $24.99 but like happy said, they went up in price this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> happy what would be a good price for them?


Hi, Auntmeanne! I remember when those were sold last year. I didn't get them, because of the color their eyes glow, LOL! They were either $29.99 or $34.99 last year. This year, they jumped to $49.99, and then $59.99. Same seller. I think she caught on.


----------



## Auntmeanne

They have a set on ebay buy it now 59.99 free shipping. I hate ebay you just never know what your really gonna end up with.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> They have a set on ebay buy it now 59.99 free shipping. I hate ebay you just never know what your really gonna end up with.


She's a reliable seller; she's just charging more now, because she knows she can.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, Auntmeanne! I remember when those were sold last year. I didn't get them, because of the color their eyes glow, LOL! They were either $29.99 or $34.99 last year. This year, they jumped to $49.99, and then $59.99. Same seller. I think she caught on.


Oh, the $34.99 piece was the one with three heads that lights up. The others were $29.99, as Myerman mentioned.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> She's a reliable seller; she's just charging more now, because she knows she can.


I think I should sell ice cream and charge more since there is a high demand.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I think I should sell ice cream and charge more since there is a high demand.


Oh! You wouldn't DARE!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh! You wouldn't DARE!


ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I have 5 people now who are interested in some "boney bunch" ice cream.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> They have a set on ebay buy it now 59.99 free shipping. I hate ebay you just never know what your really gonna end up with.


If you like them and want them I would go ahead and get them at $59.99 ..... Next will will probably be $100 lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

Are there any other places besides ebay, amazon , or craigs list they might have Boneys for sale?


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy your probably very right.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Anyone ever purchased this scent before? I found it at HG for 12.99. The cold throw is amazing...just wonder how it burns<br />














<br/>


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Are there any other places besides ebay, amazon , or craigs list they might have Boneys for sale?


You could check your Goodwill store but it would be slim since I never found a Boney Bunch piece there. I have however found a lot of Yankee Candle Halloween stuff so you never know.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy your probably very right.


Yeah because they obviously doubled in price since last year so :/


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone ever purchased this scent before? I found it at HG for 12.99. The cold throw is amazing...just wonder how it burns<br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br/>


Oooohhh what a treat!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone ever purchased this scent before? I found it at HG for 12.99. The cold throw is amazing...just wonder how it burns<br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br/>


I saw those too and loved them! Ross had huge 3 wick fall Yankees for $10!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! For those of you stumped on what to do with KKB, here is a temporary grouping of him with Bonesy and Ghoulia. Notice that he doesn't look that big, because he is further to the back, than the other two pieces. Bonesy and Ghoulia look huge, LOL! I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 209495


Great display!


----------



## Lucy08

My Dollar Tree pumpkins


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of green, I found a couple of ceramic potion bottles at Tuesday Morning this weekend, for $5.99 each! My favorite is the one with the frog on the front:
> Now I just need to find a couple with some color!


When I was in college, I discovered Tuesday Morning and I LOVED it. Unfortunately, it closed soon after. Anyone in IL have the low down on where any more stores are?


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Anyone ever purchased this scent before? I found it at HG for 12.99. The cold throw is amazing...just wonder how it burns<br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br/>


I wonder if this is like an older version of spiced pumpkin? $12.99 is a good price for that. Somebody on the candle thread said they also have the Halloween themed YC candles at Homegoods too. Not sure how much they were going for but I think I'm going to have to make a run there this week to check it out.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

? in the house. Hi. Enjoying the pics. Craving some real retail therapy versus the online kind. Got to get outta this town & find me some shops. So green with envy at all the just by chance purchases. Keep the pics coming please, if only to remind me what I'm missing.


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> &#55357;&#56443; in the house. Hi. Enjoying the pics. Craving some real retail therapy versus the online kind. Got to get outta this town & find me some shops. So green with envy at all the just by chance purchases. Keep the pics coming please, if only to remind me what I'm missing.


Hi Bella! Yes all the pictures are making me want to go shopping also! But, I think I've done enough damage to my bank account !! Oh who am I kidding? I'm totally gonna go look this weekend for goodies !


----------



## redsea

I always want to go back too....all the time...it is a sickness LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I always want to go back too....all the time...it is a sickness LOL


A pricey sickness that makes us all happy


----------



## myerman82

I want to thank my very good friend for getting me a awesome quality football player Boney Bunch and some other goodies. (you know who you are  )


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> I wonder if this is like an older version of spiced pumpkin? $12.99 is a good price for that. Somebody on the candle thread said they also have the Halloween themed YC candles at Homegoods too. Not sure how much they were going for but I think I'm going to have to make a run there this week to check it out.


You totally should Spookywolf! I picked up Witches Brew, Candy Corn, Cider Web and one other...All Yankee candles...medium size jars for 9.99!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> I wonder if this is like an older version of spiced pumpkin? $12.99 is a good price for that. Somebody on the candle thread said they also have the Halloween themed YC candles at Homegoods too. Not sure how much they were going for but I think I'm going to have to make a run there this week to check it out.


I don't think so...they had spiced Pumpkin as well and I did not like the scent....to much clove for my nose


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> You totally should Spookywolf! I picked up Witches Brew, Candy Corn, Cider Web and one other...All Yankee candles...medium size jars for 9.99!


What a deal Jez!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! Since we are still talking about fall candles to display with our Boneys, I just wanted to mention that I lit Harvest Gathering this morning, and I am loving it far more than Spiced Pumpkin Cider. SPC is pleasant, but you will have to light it in a small room, if you love a strong throw like I do. Within 5 minutes I smelled more fragrance from HG, than I did within 30 of SPC. Just something to keep in mind, Boney and candle lovers! 

On a weird note, I received an e-mail from YC today, stating that the Scenterpiece was back in stock and selling fast? The warmers I have been looking at for some time, have never come back in stock that I saw. I'm checking daily. Have I missed something?


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! Since we are still talking about fall candles to display with our Boneys, I just wanted to mention that I lit Harvest Gathering this morning, and I am loving it far more than Spiced Pumpkin Cider. SPC is pleasant, but you will have to light it in a small room, if you love a strong throw like I do. Within 5 minutes I smelled more fragrance from HG, than I did within 30 of SPC. Just something to keep in mind, Boney and candle lovers!
> 
> On a weird note, I received an e-mail from YC today, stating that the Scenterpiece was back in stock and selling fast? The warmers I have been looking at for some time, have never come back in stock that I saw. I'm checking daily. Have I missed something?


Morning, Pumpkin. And yes, that YC email was a head scratcher. Unless they played the middle of the night restock and sell out game, this seems a little like false advertising to me. So does this mean you are ready to buy another Scenterpiece already? 

I do like mine, although my current scent (salted caramel) seems weak. In fairness, I have the BABW waffle candle burning a few rooms away. Wow Is that strong!  

So my Scenterpiece question for the day: how do you know when it is time to get rid of a cup? Just stops smelling good, or does the wax all disappear?


----------



## myerman82

All the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch editions and other Halloween candles were pretty much sold out at my HG last night. I was shocked since they had so much in stock last week.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Morning, Pumpkin. And yes, that YC email was a head scratcher. Unless they played the middle of the night restock and sell out game, this seems a little like false advertising to me. So does this mean you are ready to buy another Scenterpiece already?
> 
> I do like mine, although my current scent (salted caramel) seems weak. In fairness, I have the BABW waffle candle burning a few rooms away. Wow Is that strong!
> 
> So my Scenterpiece question for the day: how do you know when it is time to get rid of a cup? Just stops smelling good, or does the wax all disappear?


Hi, MJ! I am newer to the Scenterpiece than a lot of people here, I think. The warmer is actually DH's, but I am giving it a test run this week, before he takes it to work. 

I think the cups are meant to be like the tarts, in a sense. I am pretty sure they don't evaporate, just the oil does. I would love to know if they do last a full 24 hours, like they claim. 

We got several scents, but were not impressed by the cold throw of the Salted Caramel. Now that you report it has a poor warm throw, I will pass on testing that one out. And, yes, that Pumpkin Pecan Waffles is not for the faint of heart! Non-foodie candle lovers need not apply, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, MJ! I am newer to the Scenterpiece than a lot of people here, I think. The warmer is actually DH's, but I am giving it a test run this week, before he takes it to work.
> 
> I think the cups are meant to be like the tarts, in a sense. I am pretty sure they don't evaporate, just the oil does. I would love to know if they do last a full 24 hours, like they claim.
> 
> We got several scents, but were not impressed by the cold throw of the Salted Caramel. Now that you report it has a poor warm throw, I will pass on testing that one out. And, yes, that Pumpkin Pecan Waffles is not for the faint of heart! Non-foodie candle lovers need not apply, LOL!


I think I am going to pass on Scenterpiece. I have enough issues with candles not throwing like they should.


----------



## happythenjaded

I want the Scenterpiece but I feel like it's not that great of a deal to spend $5 on one refill when you get a bar of refills for $5 for a wax warmer from scentsy or for $2 from wal mart.... Meh? Idk!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I think I am going to pass on Scenterpiece. I have enough issues with candles not throwing like they should.


So far, the cups I've tried have a good throw. But, I am sure it is luck of the draw, like anything else.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Boney & Clyde and Drop Dead Gorgeous both came today. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves on the paint. Could have been better, could have been worse. I'm keeping them and enjoying them anyways. They're so cute!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I want the Scenterpiece but I feel like it's not that great of a deal to spend $5 on one refill when you get a bar of refills for $5 for a wax warmer from scentsy or for $2 from wal mart.... Meh? Idk!


I agree with you Happy. I have done a little preliminary research on these cups, when compared to YC's tarts and votives. Breakdown will be here soon!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Boney & Clyde and Drop Dead Gorgeous both came today. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves on the paint. Could have been better, could have been worse. I'm keeping them and enjoying them anyways. They're so cute!
> 
> View attachment 209560
> 
> 
> View attachment 209561


EA, your B&C is better than the first FOUR I received!  I will be getting my last two B&C's today or tomorrow, and I can only hope that one of them is as good as yours!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I agree with you Happy. I have done a little preliminary research on these cups, when compared to YC's tarts and votives. Breakdown will be here soon!


Ohhh awesome PM! Can't wait ! I mean with a $20 off $45 coupon it's not too bad but, I just wonder if they're any different from scentsy and others like it?


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Boney & Clyde and Drop Dead Gorgeous both came today. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves on the paint. Could have been better, could have been worse. I'm keeping them and enjoying them anyways. They're so cute!
> 
> View attachment 209560
> 
> 
> View attachment 209561


Yayyyy glad they turned out well!  now let's work on that cauldron!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> EA, your B&C is better than the first FOUR I received!  I will be getting my last two B&C's today or tomorrow, and I can only hope that one of them is as good as yours!


Oh wow that's awful! You can't really see but Clyde has a half black hand from the car paint, and some of the orange detailing is sloppy, and DDG has a blotchy face but I thought what the heck I get. Blotchy skin too lmao


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Yayyyy glad they turned out well!  now let's work on that cauldron!


We are going to find that cauldron someday Happy! Lol! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> We are going to find that cauldron someday Happy! Lol! Hope you get yours soon!


I'll post pictures when they come in  should be today or tomorrow!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oops, I mean tomorrow or Thursday! I'm trying to get them too early I guess lol!


----------



## myerman82

Ok everyone, my friend is coming over tonight with his IPAD so we should be shooting a video of my "Boney Bunch" and other Halloween stuff so look for that maybe late tonight or tomorrow if things go well.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Oops, I mean tomorrow or Thursday! I'm trying to get them too early I guess lol!


I'm all messed up this week! Both cars are still getting fixed so I had to push my work days back and I thought today was Wednesday too lol. Can't wait to hear what you think of the bird in person! Now I'm waiting for pet cem to get restocked. Hopefully I can grab a few more between now and October and clearance!


----------



## weenbaby

Careful kid 







He insisted. Figured if bonesy breaks I will buy him next year. Lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! Since we are still talking about fall candles to display with our Boneys, I just wanted to mention that I lit Harvest Gathering this morning, and I am loving it far more than Spiced Pumpkin Cider. SPC is pleasant, but you will have to light it in a small room, if you love a strong throw like I do. Within 5 minutes I smelled more fragrance from HG, than I did within 30 of SPC. Just something to keep in mind, Boney and candle lovers!
> 
> On a weird note, I received an e-mail from YC today, stating that the Scenterpiece was back in stock and selling fast? The warmers I have been looking at for some time, have never come back in stock that I saw. I'm checking daily. Have I missed something?


Depending on which one you want I have seen them at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi, MJ! I am newer to the Scenterpiece than a lot of people here, I think. The warmer is actually DH's, but I am giving it a test run this week, before he takes it to work.
> 
> I think the cups are meant to be like the tarts, in a sense. I am pretty sure they don't evaporate, just the oil does. I would love to know if they do last a full 24 hours, like they claim.
> 
> We got several scents, but were not impressed by the cold throw of the Salted Caramel. Now that you report it has a poor warm throw, I will pass on testing that one out. And, yes, that Pumpkin Pecan Waffles is not for the faint of heart! Non-foodie candle lovers need not apply, LOL!



How odd! The salted caramel tart is awesome! You can smell it through out the entire house.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So far, the cups I've tried have a good throw. But, I am sure it is luck of the draw, like anything else.


You can refill the cups. Just put them in the freezer and pop out the wax. I like the pieces because they're pretty and have an automatic cut off (on some)


----------



## weenbaby

Does it bother anyone else that some of the boneys don't have dates ? Some have a sticker but no date. 
My baby carriage says 2012 and I'm wondering what the new ones say?


----------



## myerman82

weenbaby said:


> Does it bother anyone else that some of the boneys don't have dates ? Some have a sticker but no date.
> My baby carriage says 2012 and I'm wondering what the new ones say?


I believe they did away with the dates starting last year. They started to use stickers instead. I don't know how that effects the collectable value of these newer pieces when you factor in what will eventually become a "anniversary edition".


----------



## weenbaby

The stickers don't even have a date on them. 
My bonesy has a sticker but I don't remember what year I got him. Does the original one have a stamp or sticker?


----------



## weenbaby

Mine isn't from the first year. I'm just curious I'd some of them they mass produce with intentions on bringing them back.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Depending on which one you want I have seen them at Bed Bath and Beyond.


Lucy, you saw the Scenterpieces at BBAB???


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, you saw the Scenterpieces at BBAB???


Yes I sure did! Looked like the white one that was in the email from YC.


----------



## redsea

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Boney & Clyde and Drop Dead Gorgeous both came today. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves on the paint. Could have been better, could have been worse. I'm keeping them and enjoying them anyways. They're so cute!
> 
> View attachment 209560
> 
> 
> View attachment 209561


Nice! They look great, and it doesn't appear that DDG has a blue underarm either, LOL.  I am so glad you got good pieces.


myerman82 said:


> Ok everyone, my friend is coming over tonight with his IPAD so we should be shooting a video of my "Boney Bunch" and other Halloween stuff so look for that maybe late tonight or tomorrow if things go well.


Awesome, I can't wait! 


Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, you saw the Scenterpieces at BBAB???


I have heard they are there too! They have exclusive models, and I believe some exclusive scents, or so I have been told.


----------



## Lucy08

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/s/yankee-candle-scenterpice


----------



## myerman82

I have noticed last year that BABB sells the same Yankee Candle stuff that the store sells. They used to have their own line of Yankee Candle (the pumpkin people) but it seems that they are now carrying the same stuff as the Yankee Candle store. I wonder how long it will be before we start seeing Boney Bunches at BBAB?


----------



## myerman82

My friend isn't coming over tonight so any video will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/s/yankee-candle-scenterpice


Thanks so much, Lucy! Did you see any other models in store, that aren't on the website? I think the one you mentioned previously isn't on there either?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I have noticed last year that BABB sells the same Yankee Candle stuff that the store sells. They used to have their own line of Yankee Candle (the pumpkin people) but it seems that they are now carrying the same stuff as the Yankee Candle store. I wonder how long it will be before we start seeing Boney Bunches at BBAB?


If the quality is better, then I'll gladly pick my Boneys up there, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> My friend isn't coming over tonight so any video will have to wait until the weekend.


It's okay! We know the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Kitty

BB&B has $5 off $15 & 20% off coupons, can still use even expired.
Marshall, Ross, T J Maxx, Home Goods, Kohl's & Hallmark have YC, mainly candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> Does it bother anyone else that some of the boneys don't have dates ? Some have a sticker but no date.
> My baby carriage says 2012 and I'm wondering what the new ones say?


Yes, WB, it does bother me. It is just another shortcut that didn't have to be made. Boneys are collectible, and having the year memorialized on each piece is the way to go.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> How odd! The salted caramel tart is awesome! You can smell it through out the entire house.


It seems with YC, that so many of their scents are fine in tart form, but that's about it. I am loving my Ghostly Treats tarts!  I only have two left!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It seems with YC, that so many of their scents are fine in tart form, but that's about it. I am loving my Ghostly Treats tarts!  I only have two left!


I love Ghostly Treats too! It smells similar to Campfire Treat from Yankee, which I have some tarts, a large jar, and a large tumbler in.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much, Lucy! Did you see any other models in store, that aren't on the website? I think the one you mentioned previously isn't on there either?


Honestly I really don't know what I saw! I for sure saw two different ones, but now looking at them on their web site I can't say for sure which ones they were. For sure one was white, may not be the same as the one in the YC email. Ugh, I'm so helpful.....


----------



## Lucy08

I burned my BBW Pumkin Caramel Latte candle this afternoon. Oh my, it's fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> I burned my BBW Pumkin Caramel Latte candle this afternoon. Oh my, it's fabulous!!!!!


Yeah! I ordered one this weekend. One of the few I've never tried, but can't wait! 

On a somewhat related note, does anyone also use BABW wallflowers? I've really been disappointed with their strength this year. Perhaps my holders are wearing out. But if anyone has a good strong scent to recommend in wallflower form, you'll be my new best friend!


----------



## redsea

Remember how yesterday I said I was going to try to be less picky? Well, it isn't working out too well so far, LOL. I saw this little chip (or is it just an unfinished part?) on my Pet Cemetery Bonesy, and I keep looking at it, oh dear....


----------



## Lucy08

redsea said:


> Remember how yesterday I said I was going to try to be less picky? Well, it isn't working out too well so far, LOL. I saw this little chip (or is it just an unfinished part?) on my Pet Cemetery Bonesy, and I keep looking at it, oh dear....
> View attachment 209586



For the price you paid, no you are not being picky!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I burned my BBW Pumkin Caramel Latte candle this afternoon. Oh my, it's fabulous!!!!!


I can't wait, Lucy! Mine arrives Thursday!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Remember how yesterday I said I was going to try to be less picky? Well, it isn't working out too well so far, LOL. I saw this little chip (or is it just an unfinished part?) on my Pet Cemetery Bonesy, and I keep looking at it, oh dear....
> View attachment 209586


It looks like an area that wasn't glazed over to me, redsea!  Exchange in September, if you can!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I burned my BBW Pumkin Caramel Latte candle this afternoon. Oh my, it's fabulous!!!!!


How is the throw on it? Does it smell more like a coffee or like a bakery? Thanks


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It looks like an area that wasn't glazed over to me, redsea!  Exchange in September, if you can!


I really hope I can get one in Sept. If I go that route. I got this one at the flagship but didn't notice this until yesterday. I would just order another online and return this one, but all the dollar of coupons expire the day before...smh...lol.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> How is the throw on it? Does it smell more like a coffee or like a bakery? Thanks


I only burned it for maybe an hour, blew it out and ran to the library. I could smell it still when I got home. And my house is on the big side, main level totally open. Smelsl like a combo of the salted caramel tart from YC and coffee. I get no pumpkin, more of a nice sweet iced coffee.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I only burned it for maybe an hour, blew it out and ran to the library. I could smell it still when I got home. And my house is on the big side, main level totally open. Smelsl like a combo of the salted caramel tart from YC and coffee. I get no pumpkin, more of a nice sweet iced coffee.


Yay! I can't wait Lucy! Me LOVES my coffee!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I really hope I can get one in Sept. If I go that route. I got this one at the flagship but didn't notice this until yesterday. I would just order another online and return this one, but all the dollar of coupons expire the day before...smh...lol.


Redsea, call and see if there is a list for the PC. You should not have to pay more to switch yours out, just because it is an online exclusive. Good luck!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin, Yankee Candle made a candle after you!


----------



## redsea

Here it is PM!


----------



## redsea

Darn it, I thought it said Pumpkin Muffin! LOL, it changed it's name to cupcake...oh well, I tried!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Darn it, I thought it said Pumpkin Muffin! LOL, it changed it's name to cupcake...oh well, I tried!


And I thought I was famous, LOL!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And I thought I was famous, LOL!


I know, shucks! Lol


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And I thought I was famous, LOL!


Your famous alright, famous for being on the Boney Bunch list.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Here it is PM!
> View attachment 209599


Is it just me or does looking at that picture make you want to have a cupcake? LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

redsea said:


> Here it is PM!
> View attachment 209599


I think I need this!!!!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Is it just me or does looking at that picture make you want to have a cupcake? LOL


I know! Yum!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I know! Yum!


I tell ya, redsea! I am starting to rethink my username here, LOL! One word would have made me instantly UNDENIABLE, LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

My Boneys are coming out of hiding next week after the real monsters return to captivity. Yay for school!!!! I'm looking forward to getting house organized for the holidays.


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> My Boneys are coming out of hiding next week after the real monsters return to captivity. Yay for school!!!! I'm looking forward to getting house organized for the holidays.


Yayyy! Ready for pictures!


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks to everyone that recommended the B&BW candles. I can't get over how strong they are! I burned Pumpkin Pecan Waffle for a while the other day and it filled the whole house. We left to pick up dinner and when we got back I could smell that candle outside the door before I even opened it to walk in! Tried the Farmstead Apple next with equal results. The amazing thing is I could still smell the apple scent when I came home from work today and the candle wasn't even burning. I'm really loving these things!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Anyone else impatiently waiting for September 2?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks to everyone that recommended the B&BW candles. I can't get over how strong they are! I burned Pumpkin Pecan Waffle for a while the other day and it filled the whole house. We left to pick up dinner and when we got back I could smell that candle outside the door before I even opened it to walk in! Tried the Farmstead Apple next with equal results. The amazing thing is I could still smell the apple scent when I came home from work today and the candle wasn't even burning. I'm really loving these things!


Yay!! Glad you like em!


----------



## happythenjaded

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Anyone else impatiently waiting for September 2?


Lol! Yes! Which are you getting during the restock ?


----------



## Spookywolf

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Anyone else impatiently waiting for September 2?


Oh yes, definitely! I can sum it up in two words...Pet Cemetery!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Oh yes, definitely! I can sum it up in two words...Pet Cemetery!!!


Why do I get the feeling PC will sell out in the blink of an eye ? Lol! Everyone is after that!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Anyone else impatiently waiting for September 2?


Me! I would like the candy dish more than anything & thinking of gifts for friends. I gave a good friend my second eye phone & she was thrilled. She says she's got the first piece for her collection. It's contagious.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Why do I get the feeling PC will sell out in the blink of an eye ? Lol! Everyone is after that!


I know! I is very, very scared!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

What's a good fall B&BW candle for someone who doesn't like sweet?


----------



## Spookywolf

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Me! I would like the candy dish more than anything & thinking of gifts for friends. I gave a good friend my second eye phone & she was thrilled. She says she's got the first piece for her collection. It's contagious.


Bella, a song popped into my head when I read this post...."Another one bites the dust!" LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I used to collect Boney doubles, so fanatical! I was so convinced of their desirability & figured my kids would be fighting over them when I kick it.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

happythenjaded said:


> Lol! Yes! Which are you getting during the restock ?



I'm hoping to get the SB Boots, PC, WTD, F&B, GB... What I've seen of the ghoul buses, I don't know if I should order or not. I did get wind that YC stores only received 40% of their stock on August 2. The other 60% will be available on or close to September 2.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Spookywolf said:


> Oh yes, definitely! I can sum it up in two words...Pet Cemetery!!!



The wife is hoping she can catch it. I think she is going to stay up late to see if it comes in after midnight.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Liking these skeleton string lights from World Market. Would look good with Boney display.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Someone recently posted a pick of those beautiful Cera Glass name your poison glasses. I liked them, but not their price on eBay. World Market doing a basic me your poison whiskey glass too.







Loving these battery candles too


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Someone recently posted a pick of those beautiful Cera Glass name your poison glasses. I liked them, but not their price on eBay. World Market doing a basic me your poison whiskey glass too.
> View attachment 209651
> 
> Loving these battery candles too
> View attachment 209652


I like all 3 of the candles.


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> What's a good fall B&BW candle for someone who doesn't like sweet?


I don't like sweet very much either. My favorites (that are available still): bergamot woods, stress relief, sweater weather, leaves, marshmallow fireside. I also really like peach bellini.... It's fruity but not like you'd think.... Apple pumpkin is good too. They have lots of good candles for winter coming out too!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I know! I is very, very scared!!


You'll get one! a great looking one at that!


----------



## happythenjaded

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I'm hoping to get the SB Boots, PC, WTD, F&B, GB... What I've seen of the ghoul buses, I don't know if I should order or not. I did get wind that YC stores only received 40% of their stock on August 2. The other 60% will be available on or close to September 2.


Nice! 

40% ? That's good news for those of you who are wanting to go to the store and pick out a certain piece!


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Someone recently posted a pick of those beautiful Cera Glass name your poison glasses. I liked them, but not their price on eBay. World Market doing a basic me your poison whiskey glass too.
> View attachment 209651
> 
> Loving these battery candles too
> View attachment 209652


Those candles are fantastic !! They'd look great with the Boneys!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

happythenjaded said:


> I don't like sweet very much either. My favorites (that are available still): bergamot woods, stress relief, sweater weather, leaves, marshmallow fireside. I also really like peach bellini.... It's fruity but not like you'd think.... Apple pumpkin is good too. They have lots of good candles for winter coming out too!


I like the sound of some of those. What sort of perfume is stress relief? Like the sound of bergamot woods.


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I like the sound of some of those. What sort of perfume is stress relief? Like the sound of bergamot woods.


Mahogany teakwood is also a good one!

Stress relief : 
Think clearly as you fragrance your home. Eucalyptus Essential Oil clears the mind while Spearmint Essential Oil uplifts to help improve concentration.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

happythenjaded said:


> Those candles are fantastic !! They'd look great with the Boneys!


I think a lot of the day of the dead stuff compliments the Boneys. I bought some glasses in Denver for this Halloween party.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> BB&B has $5 off $15 & 20% off coupons.


Are there any coupons that can be used online?


----------



## happythenjaded

Everyone please thank Jezebel for sending me this so that you do not have to hear me continue to ramble on about how much I want it... LOL! <3 eeeee!! I love it!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

BellaLaGhosty said:


> What's a good fall B&BW candle for someone who doesn't like sweet?


I picked up Autumn Night. It has more of a fresh, crispness to it.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Very, very jealous. I want my candy dish.


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Very, very jealous. I want my candy dish.


I am so happy to have it! It's much bigger than I thought also. I remember others saying that also! I will probably get a second one when they have them available online because I like it that much! It has a lot of space inside, I like that!  You'll love it Bella!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Everyone please thank Jezebel for sending me this so that you do not have to hear me continue to ramble on about how much I want it... LOL! <3 eeeee!! I love it!! ]


Looks like JB picked a great one for ya, Happy! I know some folks had problems with theirs, but I love mine too. After PC, this may be my favorite this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Looks like JB picked a great one for ya, Happy! I know some folks had problems with theirs, but I love mine too. After PC, this may be my favorite this year.


Thank you Madjoodie!  Yes, it really is a great piece! It really is well done in my opinion! I think this year was a great year in Boney world!  the details on PC are just great!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Party game- Jenga for Boney lovers


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Party game- Jenga for Boney lovers
> View attachment 209666


That's so awesome !!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks to everyone that recommended the B&BW candles. I can't get over how strong they are! I burned Pumpkin Pecan Waffle for a while the other day and it filled the whole house. We left to pick up dinner and when we got back I could smell that candle outside the door before I even opened it to walk in! Tried the Farmstead Apple next with equal results. The amazing thing is I could still smell the apple scent when I came home from work today and the candle wasn't even burning. I'm really loving these things!


Yay!!!! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Everyone please thank Jezebel for sending me this so that you do not have to hear me continue to ramble on about how much I want it... LOL! <3 eeeee!! I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 209662


Yay! I'm glad it made it safe and you like it


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Everyone please thank Jezebel for sending me this so that you do not have to hear me continue to ramble on about how much I want it... LOL! <3 eeeee!! I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 209662


Awesome, it looks great!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, Boney Peeps! I received my last two B&C's this morning, and I have decided to wave the white flag. Both pieces have glaze missing and chips.  I guess this piece is like the hearse was for me last year. I finally threw my hands up on that one too, and I still haven't gotten one, LOL! 

So, this weekend, I will be taking them back to my local YC, along with my last batch of returns for credit *wink wink*. At least I have been fortunate to find a good KKB, BBP, DTSY, and BW this year. And, thankfully, a dear friend of mine found me an AWESOME Fisherman. 

To make myself feel better, I purchased the taupe pumpkin Scenterpiece this morning, along with four of the meltcups and one Ghostly Treats tart. That warmer was the last one I had been eyeballing left in stock, and it is almost gone! The Kitchen Spice and Apple Pumpkin cups sold me on the warmer. Their throw is SO STRONG! 

I hope everybody has a great day today!


----------



## myerman82

I'm sorry to hear about your B&C piece. I guess I got lucky the second time around but I'm sure if I inspect it closer I will find issues with it too. If I was you I would take the one that you are the most happy with, or least annoyed with and display that until the September shipment comes in. 
I always thought the skeleton hand was done sloppy on the hearse piece. You could hardly tell what it was unless your piece was actually done well enough. I guess details like that now have become the norm with these pieces.


----------



## Kitty

Ebay has A COPY of 2008 YC Halloween BB catalog for $25. LOL!

There are 2 different 2008 YC Halloween covers but the rest of pages the same. Did not copy candle list pages. Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your B&C piece. I guess I got lucky the second time around but I'm sure if I inspect it closer I will find issues with it too. If I was you I would take the one that you are the most happy with, or least annoyed with and display that until the September shipment comes in.
> I always thought the skeleton hand was done sloppy on the hearse piece. You could hardly tell what it was unless your piece was actually done well enough. I guess details like that now have become the norm with these pieces.


That's a great idea Myerman! I just need to step away from that one for a while. Six pieces with no success. This piece must really have been manufactured poorly overall.

As for the hearse, I have one still in the box, that I received credit for last year. It is doable, but has a crack running almost all way way underneath it. Like with B&C, I never received a piece without a true defect, and it was the one I wanted most last year. Ironic.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thanks so much, Kitty! It sickens me to see how much higher the quality is on these 2008 pieces, and how much lower the prices are.


----------



## myerman82

Thanks for posting those pictures. I see my bat jar shade (that caught of fire) LOL and I really miss Boo-nilla. I wish Yankee Candle would bring it back one day. However, one of my awesome friends is going to be getting a Boo-Nilla tart in the mail from me this week. You know who you are.  I also had to laugh that they were selling the same mansion in 2008 that they are selling today. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's a great idea Myerman! I just need to step away from that one for a while. Six pieces with no success. This piece must really have been manufactured poorly overall.
> 
> As for the hearse, I have one still in the box, that I received credit for last year. It is doable, but has a crack running almost all way way underneath it. Like with B&C, I never received a piece without a true defect, and it was the one I wanted most last year. Ironic.


I do wish that there was a glossy black paint that we could get to put over spots they forgot to glaze over. The more I am looking at these piece daily, the more I am noticing stuff that isn't really a big deal but annoying. LOL


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures. I see my bat jar shade (that caught of fire) LOL and I really miss Boo-nilla. I wish Yankee Candle would bring it back one day. However, one of my awesome friends is going to be getting a Boo-Nilla tart in the mail from me this week. You know who you are.  I also had to laugh that they were selling the same mansion in 2008 that they are selling today. LOL


Sorry to hear about your bat shade. Do you mind me asking how it happened? I didn't know it was possible and would hate for it to happen to any of mine (I have the mosaic jack-o-lantern) Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures. I see my bat jar shade (that caught of fire) LOL and I really miss Boo-nilla. I wish Yankee Candle would bring it back one day. However, one of my awesome friends is going to be getting a Boo-Nilla tart in the mail from me this week. You know who you are.  I also had to laugh that they were selling the same mansion in 2008 that they are selling today. LOL


You had a jar shade catch fire?  Wow! I had to laugh at the same thing about the mansion.  I really wish they would release the one with the tower again. I NEED that mansion! 

Your friend is so very lucky, and must be very special.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Sorry to hear about your bat shade. Do you mind me asking how it happened? I didn't know it was possible and would hate for it to happen to any of mine (I have the mosaic jack-o-lantern) Thanks!


I had it on top of a jar candle like normal (after many uses already) and it just seemed like the top caught on fire. It was like there wes gasoline along the inside rim of the shade. It literally caught on fire. I went to remove the lid and it was so hot that it burned my hand. I did get the fire to stop but it left my bat shade black. Once it cooled off I took a towel and wiped it clean looking like new again. I don't use it anymore, just for decoration.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You had a jar shade catch fire?  Wow! I had to laugh at the same thing about the mansion.  I really wish they would release the one with the tower again. I NEED that mansion!
> 
> Your friend is so very lucky, and must be very special.


That's if the package actually makes it to the friend. I'm going to be worrying for the next two days that it doesn't come across a picky USPS worker. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I had it on top of a jar candle like normal (after many uses already) and it just seemed like the top caught on fire. It was like there wes gasoline along the inside rim of the shade. It literally caught on fire. I went to remove the lid and it was so hot that it burned my hand. I did get the fire to stop but it left my bat shade black. Once it cooled off I took a towel and wiped it clean looking like new again. I don't use it anymore, just for decoration.


Well, at least you are able to still display it. I had an image in my mind of it exploding, which is much different from just being on fire, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

The new Spellbound purple shades seem so light and unsafe to use over a candle. I see a hazard waiting to happen with those.


----------



## Kitty

Here is the other 2008 YC Halloween cover.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much, Kitty! It sickens me to see how much higher the quality is on these 2008 pieces, and how much lower the prices are.


Are rare glimpse of YC's expert quality control team.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Are rare glimpse of YC's expert quality control team.


OMG! Too cute, MG!


----------



## myerman82

I dug my bat shade out of hiding. I haven't even looked at it for the last few years. I think I will display it this year but definitely not light it. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Are rare glimpse of YC's expert quality control team.


I think those cats are smarter than that.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The new Spellbound purple shades seem so light and unsafe to use over a candle. I see a hazard waiting to happen with those.


From the moment I saw that one, I thought the same thing. I am going to get one eventually, to pair with the Ghostly Treats candle. I have no intention of lighting the candle, though.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> I dug my bat shade out of hiding. I haven't even looked at it for the last few years. I think I will display it this year but definitely not light it. LOL


That's such a shame. I bet it looks awesome when lit.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I dug my bat shade out of hiding. I haven't even looked at it for the last few years. I think I will display it this year but definitely not light it. LOL


Oh, it's a flicker shade! Now, I'm going to be a little leery of any of YC's flicker products, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I honestly think I saw the witch flame-less piler candle at Home Goods this week. It was very similar to the one from Yankee Candle in 2008.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, it's a flicker shade! Now, I'm going to be a little leery of any of YC's flicker products, LOL!


Please send any of your flicker products to me. I'll make sure they are disposed of properly. Then I will have everyone thank you for me. @ shady lane LOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Please send any of your flicker products to me. I'll make sure they are disposed of properly. Then I will have everyone thank you for me. @ shady lane LOLOL


Sure! So long as a little ice scream is served my way.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Are rare glimpse of YC's expert quality control team.


Too darn cute MG!


----------



## Mourning Glory

After bugging the poor girls at Marshalls for weeks, I finally got the green light. Halloween is in! I know what I'm doing on my lunch break!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, Boney Peeps! I received my last two B&C's this morning, and I have decided to wave the white flag. Both pieces have glaze missing and chips.  I guess this piece is like the hearse was for me last year. I finally threw my hands up on that one too, and I still haven't gotten one, LOL!
> 
> So, this weekend, I will be taking them back to my local YC, along with my last batch of returns for credit *wink wink*. At least I have been fortunate to find a good KKB, BBP, DTSY, and BW this year. And, thankfully, a dear friend of mine found me an AWESOME Fisherman.
> 
> To make myself feel better, I purchased the taupe pumpkin Scenterpiece this morning, along with four of the meltcups and one Ghostly Treats tart. That warmer was the last one I had been eyeballing left in stock, and it is almost gone! The Kitchen Spice and Apple Pumpkin cups sold me on the warmer. Their throw is SO STRONG!
> 
> I hope everybody has a great day today!


Sorry about your Boney and Clyde's. I tried to look for a better DDG yesterday, to no avail. I am just going to keep one of these and give-up, LOL. Theo new in store were either a little messy/had an unpainted area, and some also had a blue underarm to some degree. I tried for a fisherman too, and couldn't find a good one. So It looks like I won't have that piece this year. I think the Pet Cem. hs to go back now too, unless I live with the unpainted part/chip. 

Happier news: i got my first Scenterpiece yesterday too! I have the same design as you, except for I have Twirling Auburn, an orange pumpkin. I got Spiced Pumpkin to go with it! I also got a Witch Hand, and an Eye Phone I am happy with. I also got a Graves Dug While You Wait.! I am so excited about these!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Sorry about your Boney and Clyde's. I tried to look for a better DDG yesterday, to no avail. I am just going to keep one of these and give-up, LOL. Theo new in store were either a little messy/had an unpainted area, and some also had a blue underarm to some degree. I tried for a fisherman too, and couldn't find a good one. So It looks like I won't have that piece this year. I think the Pet Cem. hs to go back now too, unless I live with the unpainted part/chip.
> 
> Happier news: i got my first Scenterpiece yesterday too! I have the same design as you, except for I have Twirling Auburn, an orange pumpkin. I got Spiced Pumpkin to go with it! I also got a Witch Hand, and an Eye Phone I am happy with. I also got a Graves Dug While You Wait.! I am so excited about these!


That's great, redsea! I'm glad that you got some other goodies, to ease the pain of your Boney debacle. Every time I exchange bad Boneys for something good, even if it isn't a Boney, I just feel so much better. I just don't know why the quality is so bad this year. My house is still buried under YC packaging, which I am getting out of here by the weekend, LOL! 

Meanwhile, I wish that YC would just go on ahead and release some more stock. Even if I contacted chat about my latest B&C's, so much is sold out right now! I know YC is holding out, to compete with BABW, which is launching their big fall lineup around the same time. These games are really getting on my nerves, while all of the resellers on eBay are reaping the profits.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's great, redsea! I'm glad that you got some other goodies, to ease the pain of your Boney debacle. Every time I exchange bad Boneys for something good, even if it isn't a Boney, I just feel so much better. I just don't know why the quality is so bad this year. My house is still buried under YC packaging, which I am getting out of here by the weekend, LOL!
> 
> Meanwhile, I wish that YC would just go on ahead and release some more stock. Even if I contacted chat about my latest B&C's, so much is sold out right now! I know YC is holding out, to compete with BABW, which is launching their big fall lineup around the same time. These games are really getting on my nerves, while all of the resellers on eBay are reaping the profits.



Someone needs your help exchanging her B&C.  She doesn't know what to say. LOL


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's great, redsea! I'm glad that you got some other goodies, to ease the pain of your Boney debacle. Every time I exchange bad Boneys for something good, even if it isn't a Boney, I just feel so much better. I just don't know why the quality is so bad this year. My house is still buried under YC packaging, which I am getting out of here by the weekend, LOL!
> 
> Meanwhile, I wish that YC would just go on ahead and release some more stock. Even if I contacted chat about my latest B&C's, so much is sold out right now! I know YC is holding out, to compete with BABW, which is launching their big fall lineup around the same time. These games are really getting on my nerves, while all of the resellers on eBay are reaping the profits.


I am afraid to do chat again, LOL. i have contacted them a few times already, and I think they would not be too happy if I did it again.


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I am afraid to do chat again, LOL. i have contacted them a few times already, and I think they would not be too happy if I did it again.


All the DDG I have seen are horrible. I'm still on the lookout for a second one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Someone needs your help exchanging her B&C.  She doesn't know what to say. LOL


How am I supposed to help her, when I can't even help myself, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I am afraid to do chat again, LOL. i have contacted them a few times already, and I think they would not be too happy if I did it again.


Yes, redsea, you are probably now on that infamous list with Myerman and me, LOL! Welcome to THE DARK SIDE, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> All the DDG I have seen are horrible. I'm still on the lookout for a second one.


Me too. No luck so far.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

oh how I've missed hanging out on here lol I have like 100+ pages to catch up on


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, redsea, you are probably now on that infamous list with Myerman and me, LOL! Welcome to THE DARK SIDE, LOL!


Yep, when your on the list, talking to Yankee Candle takes a little planning. Change your name and get a P.O. Box ROFL


----------



## mdna2014

I just picked up these awesome metal bat wings that fit around the lid of the jar candle. $9.99
she was also putting out this cool ceramic black cauldron with a bat on the cauldron. It was filled with witches brew $16.99


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> I just picked up these awesome metal bat wings that fit around the lid of the jar candle. $9.99
> she was also putting out this cool ceramic black cauldron with a bat on the cauldron. It was filled with witches brew $16.99


Is this at YC? Ceramic cauldron? I wanna see!!!


----------



## mdna2014

mdna2014 said:


> I just picked up these awesome metal bat wings that fit around the lid of the jar candle. $9.99
> she was also putting out this cool ceramic black cauldron with a bat on the cauldron. It was filled with witches brew $16.99


 someone already has them on ebay lol!!!


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is this at YC? Ceramic cauldron? I wanna see!!!


yes its really neat but I didnt take a pic


----------



## Mourning Glory

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 209753
> 
> someone already has them on ebay lol!!!


I must have them!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 209753
> 
> someone already has them on ebay lol!!!


So glad they are this year's! Now I'm all curious what this cauldron looks like! I'm pretty sure my store won't have it this Saturday. They never get anything early.


----------



## mdna2014

Mourning Glory said:


> I must have them!


 I had to get them! but got them at the store for $9.99 but prob cheaper seeing i had a $20 off $45 coupon


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

ok that is freaking adorable haha *adds to list*


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So glad they are this year's! Now I'm all curious what this cauldron looks like! I'm pretty sure my store won't have it this Saturday. They never get anything early.


its prob about the size of a med jar but it is a black ceramic cauldron (no cover just a cardboard sleeve on top) filled with witches brew. It has a very plain embossed shiner bat imprinted in the middle of the cauldron. The wax is black but the inside of the cauldron was orange i think.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of candles for our Boneys *cough cough,* my BABW candles arrived today, and I am trying them one by one. Heirloom Pumpkin has an amazing throw, and is a keeper if you like spiced pumpkin. I don't know what Sweater Weather is supposed to be, but I am actually nauseated by it. The throw is also not as strong. That one is going back with my duplicate of Spiced Pumpkin Cider, which I purchased in store. SPC is not bad, but the throw is not as strong as I would like.


----------



## mdna2014

she was also re-stocking the boney's and the witches boot line.


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of candles for our Boneys *cough cough,* my BABW candles arrived today, and I am trying them one by one. Heirloom Pumpkin has an amazing throw, and is a keeper if you like Spiced Pumpkin. I don't know what Sweater Weather is supposed to be, but I am actually nauseated by it. The throw is also not as strong. That one is going back with my duplicate of Spiced Pumpkin Cider, which I purchased in store. SPC is not bad, but the throw is not as strong as I would like.


my pumpkin cinnamon buns and spiced pumpkin donut are supposed to arrive today!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> she was also re-stocking the boney's and the witches boot line.


Oh! *cries*  I NEED those blasted butt boots!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> my pumpkin cinnamon buns and spiced pumpkin donut are supposed to arrive today!


Yay! I haven't tried those yet. Please let us know what you think!


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yay! I haven't tried those yet. Please let us know what you think!


I pretty much like everything. I am more of a lover of the "odd" scents. sweater weather is one of my favorites because its unique. it took me about 23 times to buy the green apple orchard because i couldn't tell if i liked it or not and it reminded of some retro perfume. i bought it the other day any my co-worker said exactly what it reminded me of...lol


----------



## mdna2014

I LOVE BBW but they are really big on repackaging the same product over and over.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> I pretty much like everything. I am more of a lover of the "odd" scents. sweater weather is one of my favorites because its unique. it took me about 23 times to buy the green apple orchard because i couldn't tell if i liked it or not and it reminded of some retro perfume. i bought it the other day any my co-worker said exactly what it reminded me of...lol


Unique is a good way to put it, LOL! The funny thing is, is that I read online what the ingredients are, and I love all of them! So, I guess it is just the formula that isn't working for me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> I LOVE BBW but they are really big on repackaging the same product over and over.


Yes! Sweater Weather is so much like Tuscan Herb. But, I LOVE Tuscan Herb. It must be the eucalyptus with the sage, that is turning me off. Still, I'm trying to purchase fall candles here, LOL!


----------



## mdna2014

I hope that they go back to "Christmas" scents this year because the past two years the Holiday line just doesn't say Christmas to me


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Darn! My calls to my store to check on new stock keep going to fax! Ugh! Curse you, Sean M.!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> I hope that they go back to "Christmas" scents this year because the past two years the Holiday line just doesn't say Christmas to me


Pretty much, Twisted Peppermint is my go to for BABW. I LOVE YC's White Christmas too.


----------



## Lucy08

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 209753
> 
> someone already has them on ebay lol!!!


I NEED THOSE!!!!!!!! Too cute!


----------



## mdna2014

pumpkin muffin said:


> pretty much, twisted peppermint is my go to for babw. I love yc's white christmas too.


sparkling icicles and snowed in just do not say christmas to me (they are nice though)


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Unique is a good way to put it, LOL! The funny thing is, is that I read online what the ingredients are, and I love all of them! So, I guess it is just the formula that isn't working for me.


I got mine today, too! I need to smell Sweater Weather burning to decide.  Same with the pumpkin pecan waffle, not sure yet.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> I got mine today, too! I need to smell Sweater Weather burning to decide.  Same with the pumpkin pecan waffle, not sure yet.


Can you describe sweater weather? Is it a clean smell?


----------



## mdna2014

mourning glory said:


> can you describe sweater weather? Is it a clean smell?


very clean and spearmint like


----------



## mdna2014

lucy08 said:


> i got mine today, too! I need to smell sweater weather burning to decide.  same with the pumpkin pepcan waffle, not sure yet.


pumpkin pecan waffle is a sure winner!


----------



## Mourning Glory

mdna2014 said:


> very clean and spearmint like


Thanks. I can't wait until my store gets all of its stock. I went there with intentions of getting pumpkin candles and ended up with Marshmallow Fireside and Autumn Night. I am relucant to buy online without smelling them first. Sweater weather and Pumpkin Pecan Waffles are now on my must smell list!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Pretty much, Twisted Peppermint is my go to for BABW. I LOVE YC's White Christmas too.


I had no clue you liked Twisted Peppermint!!!! I have one in my stash. Hmmmm, secret reaper better bring me something good. LOL
Ok now it seems that I went way off topic but seriously, I love the new Yankee Candle Halloween stuff posted.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For those of you getting "replenishment" of Halloween stock at your local YC stores, I am so jelly of you! I talked to my manager at my local store, and the manager of another in Greensboro, NC, and neither have any of the good stuff coming! I am getting the sole Autumn Ruby Scenterpiece held for me, as I am now on board with those, and that one is sold out online right now. No Viola though.  It is crazy this year with YC's stock!


----------



## myerman82

I should actually see what my Yankee Candle has that's new. I am on the hunt for a few thing but I really don't want to exchange at my store. I want to save that for a store that I am not well known at. LOL I am hoping to find a second bird plane.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I had no clue you liked Twisted Peppermint!!!! I have one in my stash. Hmmmm, secret reaper better bring me something good. LOL
> Ok now it seems that I went way off topic but seriously, I love the new Yankee Candle Halloween stuff posted.


Every winter, I run a huge risk of turning into Twisted Peppermint, LOL! Between the Triple Moisture Body Cream and the candle, I live in Twisted Peppermint heaven all season long!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For those of you getting "replenishment" of Halloween stock at your local YC stores, I am so jelly of you! I talked to my manager at my local store, and the manager of another in Greensboro, NC, and neither have any of the good stuff coming! I am getting the sole Autumn Ruby Scenterpiece held for me, as I am now on board with those, and that one is sold out online right now. No Viola though.  It is crazy this year with YC's stock!


So you officially jumped on the Scenterpiece wagon? Only if they brought back Boo-nilla for it would I even consider getting it.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Every winter, I run a huge risk of turning into Twisted Peppermint, LOL! Between the Triple Moisture Body Cream and the candle, I live in Twisted Peppermint heaven all season long!


I see, good to know.  Well, I love vanilla anything, just not musky. Boonilla (to stay on topic LOL) Vanilla Snowflake (hit or miss) or a new Vanilla scent that you can actually smell.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> So you officially jumped on the Scenterpiece wagon? Only if they brought back Boo-nilla for it would I even consider getting it.


It was the Apple Pumpkin and Kitchen Spice that did it. The cups are like anything else. Some throws are better than others. But for those two scents alone, I will purchase the warmers and cups with coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I see, good to know.  Well, I love vanilla anything, just not musky. Boonilla (to stay on topic LOL) Vanilla Snowflake (hit or miss) or a new Vanilla scent that you can actually smell.


Oh, and the oil too! I still have a couple bottles of the oil. When I run out of those, it will be a sad, sad day.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It was the Apple Pumpkin and Kitchen Spice that did it. The cups are like anything else. Some throws are better than others. But for those two scents alone, I will purchase the warmers and cups with coupon.



Although I am a candle junkie I do enjoy the tarts and the oils. However, for me, nothing really replaces a strong throwing candle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Although I am a candle junkie I do enjoy the tarts and the oils. However, for me, nothing really replaces a string throwing candle.


Wow, I've never seen a candle throw string before, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and the oil too! I still have a couple bottles of the oil. When I run out of those, it will be a sad, sad day.


Again, I wish I knew this because they were 75% off at the January SAS. They had tons of Twisted Peppermint left.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I've never seen a candle throw string before, LOL!


I never either, I guess my hands are faster than my brain today. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Although I am a candle junkie I do enjoy the tarts and the oils. However, for me, nothing really replaces a string throwing candle.


While I can understand that, any lover of YC's Apple Pumpkin is sure to flip over the cups vs. the tarts. It is even better than the 2-wick large tumbler, which is my fall favorite. Very, very impressed by it.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> While I can understand that, any lover of YC's Apple Pumpkin is sure to flip over the cups vs. the tarts. It is even better than the 2-wick large tumbler, which is my fall favorite. Very, very impressed by it.


A few months ago I lit one of the tarts from my stash and I couldn't wait for the smell to leave. It lingered for days and that was not a good thing.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Again, I wish I knew this because they were 75% off at the January SAS. They had tons of Twisted Peppermint left.


Oh, the humanity!  I missed out on 75% off on Twisted Peppermint! Ugh! *cries*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> A few months ago I lit one of the tarts from my stash and I couldn't wait for the smell to leave. It lingered for days and that was not a good thing.


I didn't know the bacon candle came in tart form, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, the humanity!  I missed out on 75% off on Twisted Peppermint! Ugh! *cries*


Can't tell if that is shade or your really crying over it.  
By the way, I just called the other Yankee Candle a few miles away and they told me that if I had something to exchange I should take it to the other store (my store) since they have a smaller quota to reach. So much for giving them a heads up that I wasn't happy with my candy corn votives. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I didn't know the bacon candle came in tart form, LOL!


It doesn't but Apple Pumpkin was almost bacon candle is disguise.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Can't tell if that is shade or your really crying over it.
> By the way, I just called the other Yankee Candle a few miles away and they told me that if I had something to exchange I should take it to the other store (my store) since they have a smaller quota to reach. So much for giving them a heads up that I wasn't happy with my candy corn votives. LOL


Really? They told you to take it to another store? Wow. ROFL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> It doesn't but Apple Pumpkin was almost bacon candle is disguise.


Alright. You got me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Can't tell if that is shade or your really crying over it.
> By the way, I just called the other Yankee Candle a few miles away and they told me that if I had something to exchange I should take it to the other store (my store) since they have a smaller quota to reach. So much for giving them a heads up that I wasn't happy with my candy corn votives. LOL


I would have cleaned that store out in a HEARTBEAT at 75% off. Pure. Total. Decimation.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Really? They told you to take it to another store? Wow. ROFL!


Last year they told me that I needed to take the Jack O Lantern electronic tart warmer back to the original store because that was where I bought it. LOL All I wanted to do was exchange it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Last year they told me that I needed to take the Jack O Lantern electronic tart warmer back to the original store because that was where I bought it. LOL All I wanted to do was exchange it.


Um, I don't think that they are supposed to do that?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Um, I don't think that they are supposed to do that?


I wrote about that experience last year. It turned my off from shopping at that store but I wanted to know if they had the bird boney bunch in stock. I didn't think they would still act that way. LOL


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Can't tell if that is shade or your really crying over it.
> By the way, I just called the other Yankee Candle a few miles away and they told me that if I had something to exchange I should take it to the other store (my store) since they have a smaller quota to reach. So much for giving them a heads up that I wasn't happy with my candy corn votives. LOL


I'd take it there any ways! That's just nuts!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'd take it there any ways! That's just nuts!!


I agree with you, Lucy! How rude! Btw, how is Sweater Weather coming for you?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I agree with you, Lucy! How rude! Btw, how is Sweater Weather coming for you?


Havent lit it yet, so I am not sure. May light it later tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Havent lit it yet, so I am not sure. May light it later tonight.


Okay! Well, if you don't like Pumpkin Pecan Waffles, I wanna check your temperature!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just picked up this little lady in a Buy It Now for $18. I'm so happy. I just saw one go for $57 the other day.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Just picked up this little lady in a Buy It Now for $18. I'm so happy. I just saw one go for $57 the other day.


Looks like she is green with envy. Nice score you got yourself. Almost looks like she could be Drop Dead Gorgeous sister.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Looks like she is green with envy. Nice score you got yourself. Almost looks like she could be Drop Dead Gorgeous sister.


I'm green with envy too! Especially at the price, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I rarely am fortunate enough to get the really good BIN's. Even the other day, I was checking out on a good buy with a Boney jar clinger and a scented YC pumpkin. When I went to submit payment, I was informed that the item was no longer available for purchase. Someone had beat me to it during checkout, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm green with envy too! Especially at the price, LOL!


I have a strategy that has worked for the past few years. I do not pay premium for anything unless I really really want it. Patience has scored me some awesome deals and some unexpected treasures at great prices.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here is the listing. Sad, but true, LOL! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e902f7e04


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I have a strategy that has worked for the past few years. I do not pay premium for anything unless I really really want it. Patience has scored me some awesome deals and some unexpected treasures at great prices.


I usually do too. I have another strategy that I will not disclose here. Using it, I have won things saving so much more money than I have ever lost overpaying. Sometimes I eat it, but in collecting, everyone does from time to time.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I usually do too. I have another strategy that I will not disclose here. Using it, I have won things saving so much more money than I have ever lost overpaying. Sometimes I eat it, but in collecting, everyone does from time to time.


I do know of another strategy being used but I will not be sharing that here either. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here is the listing. Sad, but true, LOL!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e902f7e04


I didn't know that little bat boy went up so much. I have to dig him out and display him proudly with the Pumpkin guy driver.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I didn't know that little bat boy went up so much. I have to dig him out and display him proudly with the Pumpkin guy driver.


Is $8 very high? I thought that was a steal, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is $8 very high? I thought that was a steal, LOL!


I thought you said $8 was a steal which makes me believe that he must be going for more than that. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I thought you said $8 was a steal which makes me believe that he must be going for more than that. LOL


It was a steal at today's prices. That was with a scented fabric pumpkin and $5 shipping, for a total of just $13 for both. He usually goes for at least $14, and I have seen him as high as $24 or so.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It might seem strange, but I just don't feel comfortable posting any really good scores I make publicly. Competition is so fierce in the collecting world, and it is easy to get discouraged trying to acquire highly sought after pieces. I have noticed that even I become irritated, when the same person seems to "win" items all of the time. Sour grapes? Maybe. I do try to be really happy for people, though. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It might seem strange, but I just don't feel comfortable posting any really good scores I make publicly. Competition is so fierce in the collecting world, and it is easy to get discouraged trying to acquire highly sought after pieces. I have noticed that even I become irritated, when the same person seems to "win" items all of the time. Sour grapes? Maybe. I do try to be really happy for people, though. Maybe that's just me.


Can you explain, you mean scores you purchased online or in stores?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Can you explain, you mean scores you purchased online or in stores?


Sure! Items on the secondary market, where pricing is volatile, or where it is only one of a kind. I have won and found items, sometimes at excellent prices, sometimes not, that other collectors in the same area would "kill for." I also travel in circles, where the same people, due to better financial means than most, are greedy about their collections, and spare no expense to acquire everything in the areas they collect. Collectors are a passionate bunch, and it can be difficult, to miss out on things that you love. Or overpay for them, as we all can do from time to time, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For example, a seller on eBay sold a ton of rare Boney Bunch items at ultra cheap BIN prices, not all that long ago. I believe it was last week. I did not catch any of these pieces, as did at least a few other people here. But someone here COULD have.

The point being, is that if someone from here did, I'm happy for him or her. But, if it had been me, I would not have said that I won Boney X for Price Y. Because I know that other collectors here more than likely paid a lot more for just one piece. I would just take pictures of my collection, and be like, "Here is my Boney display!"

Make sense?


----------



## Lucy08

Ran to YC to see of they got those cool bat wings in. Not yet, but they are getting 12 in tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Ran to YC to see of they got those cool bat wings in. Not yet, but they are getting 12 in tomorrow.


Oh, man! I called two stores and no bat wings either! You guys scoring the goods are so lucky!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, man! I called two stores and no bat wings either! You guys scoring the goods are so lucky!



The girl had NO idea what I was talking about. Luckily she had her paperwork on the counter with tomorrow's shipment all listed. Took me what felt like forever to explain that is was NOT a jar holder. She kept saying no, we're not getting it. I tried to pull up the pic on my phone but the service in that mall is horrid. She finally looked under "jar topper" and found it! Took my info and they are setting one back for me to come get Friday. No way will they sell out overnight but I don't want to risk it! 

She's also getting Boney's and witches hands.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> The girl had NO idea what I was talking about. Luckily she had her paperwork on the counter with tomorrow's shipment all listed. Took me what felt like forever to explain that is was NOT a jar holder. She kept saying no, we're not getting it. I tried to pull up the pic on my phone but the service in that mall is horrid. She finally looked under "jar topper" and found it! Took my info and they are setting one back for me to come get Friday. No way will they sell out overnight but I don't want to risk it!
> 
> She's also getting Boney's and witches hands.


Yay, Lucy!  I guess my store is so small, they get whatever their 2nd shipment is going to be last. My hope lies in catching the restock of the website. Ugh!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yay, Lucy!  I guess my store is so small, they get whatever their 2nd shipment is going to be last. My hope lies in catching the restock of the website. Ugh!


Do you know when they get their shipment in?? The store here had a huge manifest say what and how many of what they are getting. They should be able to look for you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Do you know when they get their shipment in?? The store here had a huge manifest say what and how many of what they are getting. They should be able to look for you!


Yes, Lucy!  Both stores looked right at them for their next shipment while I was on the phone. One was expecting it this afternoon, and my main store tomorrow. I will try again next week, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

For those asking about BBW candles to go with your Boney's.... A tip that I suggest (some dont agree with it but thats fine) is very gently pressing a single finger on the wax of the candle and then test sniff the candle. The cold scent of BBW candles can be totally different than the throw it gives when warmed. I know a few people disagree with doing that because it may "damage" the candles wax for another buyer. But, I do it all the time and you barely even notice it was done unless you inspect it very very very closely, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Here are some of the items I got today (Some votives and a set Relaxing Rituals set is gone because they were gifts for someone else that I gave them already). 

Pretty happy with the Boney Bird and Eye Phone (sorry so dark.....didnt realize until I uploaded).


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Here are some of the items I got today (Some votives and a set Relaxing Rituals set is gone because they were gifts for someone else that I gave them already).
> 
> Pretty happy with the Boney Bird and Eye Phone (sorry so dark.....didnt realize until I uploaded).
> 
> View attachment 209796
> 
> 
> View attachment 209797


Great purchases Happy! The Boneys look great!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Great purchases Happy! The Boneys look great!


Thank you redsea!  I am so glad that Spooky posted the video of the bird plane otherwise I never would have gotten him!  What would I do without you guys and ghouls?


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you redsea!  I am so glad that Spooky posted the video of the bird plane otherwise I never would have gotten him!  What would I do without you guys and ghouls?


It is such a cool piece, especially with those lights!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you redsea!  I am so glad that Spooky posted the video of the bird plane otherwise I never would have gotten him!  What would I do without you guys and ghouls?


I wonder how many of us have SW to thank for our new bird planes?!? Can't wait to figure out how to work this one into a display!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> I wonder how many of us have SW to thank for our new bird planes?!? Can't wait to figure out how to work this one into a display!


YC should give her a gift card for all the sales she helped them make! Lol! 

Oh, also-- I stopped by Ross and Marshall's and no sign of Boney candles. Ross had some Halloween out but not Marshall's.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, Lucy!  Both stores looked right at them for their next shipment while I was on the phone. One was expecting it this afternoon, and my main store tomorrow. I will try again next week, LOL!



Just my opinion, I'd call again Friday. In case it's like the girl who helped me tonight, she had no idea what I was talking about!


----------



## mdna2014

Got my BBW Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun and Pumpkin Sugared Donut. Yum is all I can say


----------



## happythenjaded

mdna2014 said:


> Got my BBW Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun and Pumpkin Sugared Donut. Yum is all I can say


I wish I could tolerate food scents, they just give me a headache


----------



## gloomycatt

I want boneys! Still need the plane the fisherman the giant baby and the butt boots. In other news my walmart doesn't have the marshmallow candle but I did find a new funko pop. It's a black and white Daryl


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning Boney Peeps! It's another dreary day here in VA, but I see that my favorite beauty queen is on low stock at YC! Only 15 left as of this post! I ordered two more, in the hopes of upgrading mine. I just hope the Boney gods are kinder to me on my diva, than they were on B&C! 

Happy, your Boney Bird Plane is AWESOME! So glad you got a good one, especially on such a great piece! 

I understand about certain scents causing headaches. That's what happened to me yesterday with Sweater Weather.  DH wants to check it out, and it made me so sick, I told him, he would have to light it at his office, LOL! 

Hope everybody has a great day today!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys! I have been testing my BABW candles one by one, and the winners so far for spiced is Heirloom Pumpkin, and for sweet is Pumpkin Caramel Swirl. I am not counting Pumpkin Pecan Waffles, as that is my favorite sweet BABW "pumpkin" scent to date, LOL! I also enjoyed Pumpkin Sugared Doughnut, although the throw is not as strong. The sugar notes in that one make it special enough to be a keeper for a smaller room, though. 

The one candle I would mention to not even try is the Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun. The throw is HORRIBLE, and the fragrance is so underwhelming. I love the smell of a good cinnamon bun candle, but this one does not even come close. I told DH it should be called, Pumpkin Cinnamon Butt, LOL. It's going back; I can do better with those $2 wax cubes from Walmart.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of Walmart, EA, my spotted owl warmer with the 4 wax packs arrived today!  I can't wait to try it; it is so much prettier than the YC luminary that didn't work out for me. Thank you SO VERY MUCH for showing us yours!


----------



## myerman82

Happy, I am glad you finally got the bird plane and that you love it. I remember you saying that you would never get it.  Your eye phone guy looks great too. I had to do a little sharpie work on mine because whoever made his face was lazy. 
Pumpkin, thanks for letting us know about the B&BW candles. I'm actually more excited for the fall candles that are yet to come out. Hopefully they add trick or treat to the line. I hope you get a better looking DDG.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Happy, I am glad you finally got the bird plane and that you love it. I remember you saying that you would never get it.  Your eye phone guy looks great too. I had to do a little sharpie work on mine because whoever made his face was lazy.
> Pumpkin, thanks for letting us know about the B&BW candles. I'm actually more excited for the fall candles that are yet to come out. Hopefully they add trick or treat to the line. I hope you get a better looking DDG.


Thanks, Myerman! I sure hope so. The ones at my store were hideous, and I am running out of chances, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning Boney Peeps! It's another dreary day here in VA, but I see that my favorite beauty queen is on low stock at YC! Only 15 left as of this post! I ordered two more, in the hopes of upgrading mine. I just hope the Boney gods are kinder to me on my diva, than they were on B&C!
> 
> Happy, your Boney Bird Plane is AWESOME! So glad you got a good one, especially on such a great piece!
> 
> I understand about certain scents causing headaches. That's what happened to me yesterday with Sweater Weather.  DH wants to check it out, and it made me so sick, I told him, he would have to light it at his office, LOL!
> 
> Hope everybody has a great day today!


We liked Sweater Weather!!!! My hubby lit last night down in our (finished) basement. He likes to have a scented candle burning when he and the kiddos are down there. It's completely underground and can get stale not having decent windows to open. He has candles that he only burns down there, I'm really fussy with scents. YC mandarin cranberry makes me want to throw my self out a window. So it's a basement only candle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> We liked Sweater Weather!!!! My hubby lit last night down in our (finished) basement. He likes to have a scented candle burning when he and the kiddos are down there. It's completely underground and can get stale not having decent windows to open. He has candles that he only burns down there, I'm really fussy with scents. YC mandarin cranberry makes me want to throw my self out a window. So it's a basement only candle.


Yay! I'm glad it worked for you and DH, Lucy!  I don't know why it made me so sick? I love all of the notes separately, but for some reason, the longer it was lit, the more nauseated I got, LOL! Tuscan Herb is awesome, and that is a sage candle. I'm confused, LOL!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning Boney Peeps! It's another dreary day here in VA, but I see that my favorite beauty queen is on low stock at YC! Only 15 left as of this post! I ordered two more, in the hopes of upgrading mine. I just hope the Boney gods are kinder to me on my diva, than they were on B&C!
> 
> Happy, your Boney Bird Plane is AWESOME! So glad you got a good one, especially on such a great I understand about certain scents causing headaches. That's what happened to me yesterday with Sweater Weather.  DH wants to check it out, and it made me so sick, I told him, he would have to light it at his office, LOL!
> 
> Hope everybody has a great day today!


Good morning! Good luck with your DDGs! Maybe I should do that since I am not overly thrilled with my two(decisions decisions lol). Here are the pics...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Good morning! Good luck with your DDGs! Maybe I should do that since I am not overly thrilled with my two(decisions decisions lol). Here are the pics...
> 
> View attachment 209896
> View attachment 209897
> View attachment 209898
> View attachment 209899
> View attachment 209900


I've seen much worse DDG's redsea! The one on the right looks a little better, imho. But, if you wanna give it another shot, there aren't many of her left in stock for now!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, I am glad you finally got the bird plane and that you love it. I remember you saying that you would never get it.  Your eye phone guy looks great too. I had to do a little sharpie work on mine because whoever made his face was lazy.
> Pumpkin, thanks for letting us know about the B&BW candles. I'm actually more excited for the fall candles that are yet to come out. Hopefully they add trick or treat to the line. I hope you get a better looking DDG.


Thank you!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning Boney Peeps! It's another dreary day here in VA, but I see that my favorite beauty queen is on low stock at YC! Only 15 left as of this post! I ordered two more, in the hopes of upgrading mine. I just hope the Boney gods are kinder to me on my diva, than they were on B&C!
> 
> Happy, your Boney Bird Plane is AWESOME! So glad you got a good one, especially on such a great piece!
> 
> I understand about certain scents causing headaches. That's what happened to me yesterday with Sweater Weather.  DH wants to check it out, and it made me so sick, I told him, he would have to light it at his office, LOL!
> 
> Hope everybody has a great day today!


On no! I'm sorry SW gave you a headache  it's one of my favorites! Sigh! 

I'm a little upset myself because I was burning YC November Rain last night and couldn't smell a thing :/


----------



## happythenjaded

2009 Umbrella Lady BIN eBay $99 shipped


----------



## happythenjaded

happythenjaded said:


> 2009 Umbrella Lady BIN eBay $99 shipped


Aaaaaand she's already gone lol!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Aaaaaand she's already gone lol!


It's because you posted it, Happy! You know someone here grabbed her, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> On no! I'm sorry SW gave you a headache  it's one of my favorites! Sigh!
> 
> I'm a little upset myself because I was burning YC November Rain last night and couldn't smell a thing :/


I'm going to try November Rain in the Scenterpiece in the next day or two. I'll let you know how the throw is!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's because you posted it, Happy! You know someone here grabbed her, LOL!


I hope someone here got her. I know a few people wanted her!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm going to try November Rain in the Scenterpiece in the next day or two. I'll let you know how the throw is!


Thanks ! I wonder if it was just cos it's a tea light? Cos when I put the wax in my scentsy warmer I could smell it


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay everyone! If you have been missing BABW coveted retired Caramel Apple, I am happy to tell you that Caramel Apple Cider is a close repackaging of it. Please note that it does not have as strong of throw. But, if you love the smell of caramel and apples, you will like this candle. Just make sure to use it in a smaller room!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks ! I wonder if it was just cos it's a tea light? Cos when I put the wax in my scentsy warmer I could smell it


I'll let you know, Happy! I'll check it out later today, just for you!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I've seen much worse DDG's redsea! The one on the right looks a little better, imho. But, if you wanna give it another shot, there aren't many of her left in stock for now!


Thanks so much PM! That is why I love this forum...others can tell you what kind of pieces you have based on their experiences. You are right....the one on the left has that little chip on her dress towards the top, but has a little bit less of a blue underarm. However, the one on the right has lots of blue on that arm, the whole thing, LOL. But because it is under the arm it isn't as big of a deal. She doesn't have the chip though. I think I will keep the one on the right, the chip on the one on the left would probably drive me crazy.  Okay, you've convinced me! I'm done with DDG, right is staying. Ad hey, maybe she just wanted sleeves on her dress, right? LOL)


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm going to try November Rain in the Scenterpiece in the next day or two. I'll let you know how the throw is!


I love November Rain so much, the label is beautiful. I'll keep my eye out for your review!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's because you posted it, Happy! You know someone here grabbed her, LOL!


Congrats Pumpkin on your purchase. LOL 
Was it you, or was it?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys! I know the price on this Spellbound witch topper is $8.01 over retail, without coupon, plus shipping. But, if you are worried you will miss it during the restock, it probably isn't going to get any cheaper than this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-Yankee...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e90a3a844

Anyway, it's still better than what most have been paying!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Congrats Pumpkin on your purchase. LOL
> Was it you, or was it?


Nope, not I, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I love November Rain so much, the label is beautiful. I'll keep my eye out for your review!


Thanks, redsea! Glad you can be happy with one of your DDG's. If it makes you feel any better, look CLOSELY at YC's stock photo of her. She has a blue arm too!


----------



## myerman82

It looks like my Home Goods got a restock on their Boney Bunch version of Trick or Treat. I want to purchase one but every jar I smell has a different smell. Some smell stronger than others and some smell like play dough. (I guess I know what that smells like after my nephew leaves that stuff all over my house. LOL) Can anyone who has lit that one confirm that it does in fact have a strong throw? I am also seeing more pumpkin Patch candles showing up which I know seems to be a hit here.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nope, not I, LOL!


Mind games huh LOL Was it or was it


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, redsea! Glad you can be happy with one of your DDG's. If it makes you feel any better, look CLOSELY at YC's stock photo of her. She has a blue arm too!


Every DDG I have seen has the blue under arm. I thought I was alright with mine until I saw that and then I realized almost all of them have it. Maybe she died (get it dyed LOL) her dress and it's rubbing off on her. LOL Hey, come up with a crazy reason for it.


----------



## redsea

November Rain was actually one of my first purchases from YC ever! August 31, 2013 I got a November Rain votive, Candy Corn tart, Apple Pumpkin tart, and an Autumn Leaves votive!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Every DDG I have seen has the blue under arm. I thought I was alright with mine until I saw that and then I realized almost all of them have it. Maybe she died (get it dyed LOL) her dress and it's rubbing off on her. LOL Hey, come up with a crazy reason for it.


Yeah, the one I am keeping has it on that whole arm holding the cup! Oh well! Maybe she failed at dipping her own candle at the flagship store....LOL!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Yeah, the one I am keeping has it on that whole arm holding the cup! Oh well! Maybe she failed at dipping her own candle at the flagship store....LOL!


Ohhhh that's a good one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Yeah, the one I am keeping has it on that whole arm holding the cup! Oh well! Maybe she failed at dipping her own candle at the flagship store....LOL!


Dipping her own CANDLE, you say? LMAO!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, the Scenterpiece is warming up with November Rain in it. I will let you guys know what I think!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, the Scenterpiece is warming up with November Rain in it. I will let you guys know what I think!


I want to light something but I'm not feeling like Heirloom Pumpkin today. Maybe I'll dig out my "faulty" Yankee Candle jack o lantern warmer and throw on some apple pumpkin oil.


----------



## Lucy08

redsea said:


> I love November Rain so much, the label is beautiful. I'll keep my eye out for your review!


Love Novenber Rain, use the tart all the time. It has a great throw!


----------



## Madjoodie

I found a picture on eBay of the witch's brew cauldron piece that I think MDNA saw in store yesterday. Here is a link, in case others were curious.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2014-Yankee-Candle-Witches-Brew-6-oz-Cauldron-Candle-/131275684881?pt=Candles&hash=item1e90a3fc11


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I want to light something but I'm not feeling like Heirloom Pumpkin today. Maybe I'll dig out my "faulty" Yankee Candle jack o lantern warmer and throw on some apple pumpkin oil.


Sounds great! I still have some of that left too! I have so many things to try, I just don't have enough time, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I found a picture on eBay of the witch's brew cauldron piece that I think MDNA saw in store yesterday. Here is a link, in case others were curious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2014-Yankee-Candle-Witches-Brew-6-oz-Cauldron-Candle-/131275684881?pt=Candles&hash=item1e90a3fc11


That cauldron is definitely calling Batman LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I found a picture on eBay of the witch's brew cauldron piece that I think MDNA saw in store yesterday. Here is a link, in case others were curious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2014-Yankee-Candle-Witches-Brew-6-oz-Cauldron-Candle-/131275684881?pt=Candles&hash=item1e90a3fc11


Thanks so much, MJ! I'm glad the mystery has been revealed!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That cauldron is definitely calling Batman LOL


Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na... BATMAN! ROFL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na... BATMAN! ROFL!


I think Batman should get in his Batmobile before pumpkin guy tries to steal it again and heads to the playground. LMFAO

I am aware Pumpkin is the only one who will get this joke. LOL


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, the Scenterpiece is warming up with November Rain in it. I will let you guys know what I think!


Awesome!   I have to get that one to go in Pumpkin at some point.


----------



## redsea

I never have an update from the store I was in on Tuesday:

-had all three fall Sccenterpieces
-had jar bat wings
-witch cauldron
-had Witch Hand (I got one! )
-more Boneys in stock I believe


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yeppers! The baby Boneys are BIG trouble today, unless Batman is on the way, ROFL!


I have a guess, I am a MASTER joke decoder! This means "Pumpkin is going to jump in her care to go to YC." Right? Probably not, LOL.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> I found a picture on eBay of the witch's brew cauldron piece that I think MDNA saw in store yesterday. Here is a link, in case others were curious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-2014-Yankee-Candle-Witches-Brew-6-oz-Cauldron-Candle-/131275684881?pt=Candles&hash=item1e90a3fc11


VERY cute! But witches brew......ick.


----------



## redsea

Hi all, 

I remember us chatting about how some of us purchase YC accessories all year, so I made a thread for Yankee Candle accessory discussion other than the Boney Bunch (of course, because it is so special that it gets it's own thread  )

Here is the link if you feel like joining (it is in the off topic section):
http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-t...ee-candle-accessories-thread.html#post1661529


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys, since this is not a YC accessory *wink wink* I am finishing testing out the November Rain Meltcup! If you like November Rain, then you will LOVE this version! I believe it is stronger than the tart. After it fully melted, I had to shut off the Scenterpiece before too long! It was waaaay to strong for me! So, Happy, there is still hope for you!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys, since this is not a YC accessory *wink wink* I am finishing testing out the November Rain Meltcup!


I'm sorry! I didn't mean to make it sound like you couldn't post accessory stuff here. Oops! I just made another thread for in general...if that makes sense? LOL

That is awesome about it being strong! Yay!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I'm sorry! I didn't mean to make it sound like you couldn't post accessory stuff here. Oops! I just made another thread for in general...if that makes sense? LOL
> 
> That is awesome about it being strong! Yay!


That Pumpkin is really shady, isn't she? You just keep on keeping on redsea and don't let her try to intimidate you.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> that pumpkin is really shady, isn't she? You just keep on keeping on redsea and don't let her try to intimidate you.


lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> I'm sorry! I didn't mean to make it sound like you couldn't post accessory stuff here. Oops! I just made another thread for in general...if that makes sense? LOL
> 
> That is awesome about it being strong! Yay!


Redsea, I was just teasing, LOL. I know I can be a MASTER of intimidation! I promise, the kitty has her claws in today. *purr*


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, I was just teasing, LOL. I know I can be a MASTER of intimidation. I promise, the kitty has her claws in today. *purr*


Around here, when the cat starts up we just tell her to "take a seat" LOL


----------



## redsea

You guys are too funny!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> You guys are too funny!


Redsea, I don't think his ego needs anymore stroking. You are just fueling the fire, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Bourbon Butterscotch is a winner, foodie candle lovers! The throw is pretty good, and the scent is DIVINE! Makes me want some of that old-fashioned hard candy!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Bourbon Butterscotch is a winner, foodie candle lovers! The throw is pretty good, and the scent is DIVINE! Makes me want some of that old-fashioned hard candy!


I was just burning that one today, Pumpkin! Wish it was a little stronger, but they can't all be pumpkin pecan waffles! 

Just noticed the BABW site now has three wicks of vanilla pumpkin marshmallow and salted caramel corn. I did see trick or treat, but only in mini candles so far. Can't wait for these to come to the store (I have a sweater weather candle to exchange)!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I was just burning that one today, Pumpkin! Wish it was a little stronger, but they can't all be pumpkin pecan waffles!
> 
> Just noticed the BABW site now has three wicks of vanilla pumpkin marshmallow and salted caramel corn. I did see trick or treat, but only in mini candles so far. Can't wait for these to come to the store (I have a sweater weather candle to exchange)!


Wait.....WHAT??? Trick Or Treat.......Must get it like NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Redsea, I don't think his ego needs anymore stroking. You are just fueling the fire, LOL!


I think what we need here is a bucket of water. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I was just burning that one today, Pumpkin! Wish it was a little stronger, but they can't all be pumpkin pecan waffles!
> 
> Just noticed the BABW site now has three wicks of vanilla pumpkin marshmallow and salted caramel corn. I did see trick or treat, but only in mini candles so far. Can't wait for these to come to the store (I have a sweater weather candle to exchange)!


OMG, MJ! They put the 3-Wick of Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow up after the sale is over! Noooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, MJ! They put the 3-Wick of Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow up after the sale is over! Noooooooooooooooo!!!


Hey, did I not teach you anything. 
You take the ones you are exchanging and pick up that one in store or call them (ring ring ring ring) and tell them you want to exchange for that one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I was just burning that one today, Pumpkin! Wish it was a little stronger, but they can't all be pumpkin pecan waffles!
> 
> Just noticed the BABW site now has three wicks of vanilla pumpkin marshmallow and salted caramel corn. I did see trick or treat, but only in mini candles so far. Can't wait for these to come to the store (I have a sweater weather candle to exchange)!


Also, I agree with you. It appears that Heirloom Pumpkin and Pumpkin Pecan Waffles are the only two with really strong throws right now. I am hoping that the Leaves (brown wax) and Marshmallow Fireside that I repurchased this year have good throws, like they did last year. 

Harvest Gathering is a good one to try, if you are feeling adventurous. I was very surprised by that one, and will be repurchasing! 

I am concerned that BABW is decreasing the amount of oil in their wax, like YC has over the years. Since the oils are nowhere to be found, I don't know how I am going to get my ultimate candle fix!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Hey, did I not teach you anything.
> You take the ones you are exchanging and pick up that one in store or call them (ring ring ring ring) and tell them you want to exchange for that one.


That's fine, IF the local store has them.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, I agree with you. It appears that Heirloom Pumpkin and Pumpkin Pecan Waffles are the only two with really strong throws right now. I am hoping that the Leaves (brown wax) and Marshmallow Fireside that I repurchased this year have good throws, like they did last year.
> 
> Harvest Gathering is a good one to try, if you are feeling adventurous. I was very surprised by that one, and will be repurchasing!
> 
> I am concerned that BABW is decreasing the amount of oil in their wax, like YC has over the years. Since the oils are nowhere to be found, I don't know how I am going to get my ultimate candle fix!


It's killing me, I need to go and get that Yankee Candle trick or treat candle. Something needs to hold me over until I get Ginger Pumpkin. B&BW I'm still watching you with hawk eyes, release that trick or treat candle already.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's fine, IF the local store has them.


I know they have them in back. That I know for sure, even if they are not out. They will sell to you or exchange. You just need to chat it up a bit with the sales person and play the role of good kitty while asking. Translate: Put your red wig away and wear your blonde wig.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I know they have them in back. That I know for sure, even if they are not out. They will sell to you or exchange. You just need to chat it up a bit with the sales person and play the role of good kitty while asking. Translate: Put your red wig away and wear your blonde wig.


Alright Mr. Smarty Pants. I'm going to call the store right now and ask!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Alright Mr. Smarty Pants. I'm going to call the store right now and ask!


Hey, hey, don't hate the player, hate the game.  Call and let me know what they tell you. I really wish they still did the exchange, candle for candle since I have some holiday candles I wasn't to thrilled about. 
By the way, I really like the bat wings for the "Yankee Candle" candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Hey, hey, don't hate the player, hate the game.  Call and let me know what they tell you. I really wish they still did the exchange, candle for candle since I have some holiday candles I wasn't to thrilled about.
> By the way, I really like the bat wings for the "Yankee Candle" candles.


I spoke to the manager, and I could tell by the quaking in her voice, that they have the Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow Candles, but that they are not going to put them out until September 3rd. She has "not seen" the Trick Or Treat, candles, which told me she HAD SEEN the VPM candles, LOL!

So, you're right, but they won't acknowledge it, LOL! I still lose!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I spoke to the manager, and I could tell by the quaking in her voice, that they have the Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow Candles, but that they are not going to put them out until September 3rd. She has "not seen" the Trick Or Treat, candles, which told me she HAD SEEN the VPM candles, LOL!
> 
> So, you're right, but they won't acknowledge it, LOL! I still lose!


My store will sell you them but not at the sale price if there is a sale. I guess each store is different. However...............since you web ordered them call them up and see what they say.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Here are some of the items I got today (Some votives and a set Relaxing Rituals set is gone because they were gifts for someone else that I gave them already).
> 
> Pretty happy with the Boney Bird and Eye Phone (sorry so dark.....didnt realize until I uploaded).
> 
> View attachment 209796
> 
> 
> View attachment 209797


Your bird looks fantastic! Glad you finally got them!


----------



## myerman82

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Your bird looks fantastic! Glad you finally got them!



I must say happy, I'm very glad you got that bird. It is such a great piece.


----------



## redsea

That bird is so awesome! And I am so pleased with the quality too, everyone her got good ones, right?  

By the way...Bath and Body Works News posted on Facebook about a Haunted House luminary. Here is a picture!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

redsea said:


> That bird is so awesome! And I am so pleased with the quality too, everyone her got good ones, right?
> 
> By the way...Bath and Body Works News posted on Facebook about a Haunted House luminary. Here is a picture!
> View attachment 210031


That is friggen awesome!! Way better than the barn lol. When do these normally come out ?


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> That bird is so awesome! And I am so pleased with the quality too, everyone her got good ones, right?
> 
> By the way...Bath and Body Works News posted on Facebook about a Haunted House luminary. Here is a picture!
> View attachment 210031


Thank you for posting that picture. WOW, I need a while to take that picture in. I don't know what to think of it yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Thank you for posting that picture. WOW, I need a while to take that picture in. I don't know what to think of it yet.


Has anybody noticed that BABW is owl crazy this year, LOL! For the right price, I would buy it. But, for what I bet they are asking, I doubt I would pay for it.


----------



## myerman82

Ok, I had a few minutes to take this picture in. I do like it for a few reasons. It has a orange interior and it has owls which I did not like at first. However, this is the perfect house to display Hoot Gravely in front. I'm excited and can't wait to get it now.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anybody noticed that BABW is owl crazy this year, LOL! For the right price, I would buy it. But, for what I bet they are asking, I doubt I would pay for it.


Yes, they are owl crazy and Yankee Candle is bat crazy. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Yes, they are owl crazy and Yankee Candle is bat crazy. LOL


It's still better than the barn. Looks like they are trying to return to the 08 luminary style. I would buy it on sale. Never for full price.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Wait.....WHAT??? Trick Or Treat.......Must get it like NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Trick or Treat???? Did I see that right?? Must have now!!!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It's still better than the barn. Looks like they are trying to return to the 08 luminary style. I would buy it on sale. Never for full price.


The only thing I would have changed was make the owls a darker color. It's almost as if they threw us Halloween fans a little bone while catering to the fall/harvest fans. The only thing that screams Halloween is the orange inside.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, foodie candle lovers! Another winner is Sea Salt & Maple Popcorn! LOVE it! Stronger throw than Bourbon Butterscotch! I will definitely be getting another one!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> The only thing I would have changed was make the owls a darker color. It's almost as if they threw us Halloween fans a little bone while catering to the fall/harvest fans. The only thing that screams Halloween is the orange inside.


Owls are really hot right now, and since BABW has been moving away from Halloween the past couple of years, it doesn't surprise me that they would try to appeal to both seasons in one luminary.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Ok, I had a few minutes to take this picture in. I do like it for a few reasons. It has a orange interior and it has owls which I did not like at first. However, this is the perfect house to display Hoot Gravely in front. I'm excited and can't wait to get it now.


Oh I'm on it. That is sooo much better than the barn!! I must have it!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of BABW owls, here is the link to the new big one, for the 3 wick candles:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23009756&cp=12586994.12936192.4147337

At the price for that piece, the haunted house luminary might be a steal!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of BABW owls, here is the link to the new big one, for the 3 wick candles:
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23009756&cp=12586994.12936192.4147337
> 
> At the price for that piece, the haunted house luminary might be a steal!


That's the same owl from last year. Those that missed out can finally grab it this year.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Is the house not on the bath and body works page yet? Does anyone know how much its gonna be?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Is the house not on the bath and body works page yet? Does anyone know how much its gonna be?


No, and regular price will be too much! Make sure to use a 20% off coupon when buying!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Is the house not on the bath and body works page yet? Does anyone know how much its gonna be?


It's not on the page yet, to my knowledge. However, I would order it online or make sure if you get it in store it comes with the box.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> That's the same owl from last year. Those that missed out can finally grab it this year.


Easy to understand why that owl is popping back up again.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No, and regular price will be too much! Make sure to use a 20% off coupon when buying!


Or use the $10 off $30 coupon that expires September 2nd.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I got my 3 spooky pieces today. What a mess. 2 pieces had huge chips. The third piece the blueish film on the glass was scratched off in places. I'm soooo sick of returns. I will not go through this another year. I'm returning them don't even feel like trying to exchange them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am SO getting this, when it comes in at BABW:









See the pumpkin candle holder? LOVE it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Found a better picture! This matches all of my white ceramic pumpkins from last year! Yay!


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> I got my 3 spooky pieces today. What a mess. 2 pieces had huge chips. The third piece the blueish film on the glass was scratched off in places. I'm soooo sick of returns. I will not go through this another year. I'm returning them don't even feel like trying to exchange them.


I'm sorry to hear that. This has been a bad year for quality and I only see things getting worst. I have found issues with some of my pieces too but I don't feel like having to lug them all over town to exchange for better pieces.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am SO getting this, when it comes in at BABW:
> 
> View attachment 210043
> 
> 
> See the pumpkin candle holder? LOVE it!


You know what goes good with Pumpkin Cafe right?  A little ice scream


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I got my 3 spooky pieces today. What a mess. 2 pieces had huge chips. The third piece the blueish film on the glass was scratched off in places. I'm soooo sick of returns. I will not go through this another year. I'm returning them don't even feel like trying to exchange them.


Which ones were those Auntmeanne?


----------



## Auntmeanne

I feel like such a jerk having all these exchanges. The prices they charge for these things they should be perfect. Its bad when everythings a 1.00 has better quality halloween pieces.


----------



## Auntmeanne

pumpkin its those three blue pieces called trick or treat on the yc website. Its a candle topper, votive candle holder and wax melt warmer. They have pics of haunted houses on them.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> View attachment 210044
> 
> 
> Found a better picture! This matches all of my white ceramic pumpkins from last year! Yay!


I have a White Barn store near, I thought it was only for White Barn?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of BABW owls, here is the link to the new big one, for the 3 wick candles:
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23009756&cp=12586994.12936192.4147337
> 
> At the price for that piece, the haunted house luminary might be a steal!


Didn't they have those last year? Two different sizes??


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> Didn't they have those last year? Two different sizes??


Looks like someone beat me to it! Yup, replying
to myself.


----------



## redsea

Boneybunchlove said:


> That is friggen awesome!! Way better than the barn lol. When do these normally come out ?


I think September 3? 


myerman82 said:


> Ok, I had a few minutes to take this picture in. I do like it for a few reasons. It has a orange interior and it has owls which I did not like at first. However, this is the perfect house to display Hoot Gravely in front. I'm excited and can't wait to get it now.


I don't think I had ever seen Hoot! I just looked him up and saw him in a Mystery of Yankee Manor video! I love him! Okay, he is added to my back collect list. I have so many I want since I just recently started collecting this past winter SAS!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am SO getting this, when it comes in at BABW:
> 
> View attachment 210043
> 
> 
> See the pumpkin candle holder? LOVE it!





Pumpkin Muffin said:


> View attachment 210044
> 
> 
> Found a better picture! This matches all of my white ceramic pumpkins from last year! Yay!


Love this!


----------



## myerman82

White Barn just called me to tell me my owl luminary haunted house is in. LOL I asked on the price and she told me it was $65 BUT it is really really cute.  Not enough for me to spend $65 on. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> White Barn just called me to tell me my owl luminary haunted house is in. LOL I asked on the price and she told me it was $65 BUT it is really really cute.  Not enough for me to spend $65 on. LOL


I see these have gone up by $5 to boot. Good grief. 

As for the Pumpkin Cafe' candle holder, I read on Bath and Body Works News that it would be available at BABW at the end of the month, to early September.


----------



## happythenjaded

The Owl luminary from last year is totally worth the $39 with $10 off.... i got it and display it year round because i love it so much! it gets used daily lol! 

I love the 2014 haunted mansion..... $65? It was $39.99 (no?) until last year when it went up to $49.50 I believe (maybe? no?) Now $65? Ummm....... WOW... .LOL. But, it will look great with boneys!!! So, I must get it !


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> I feel like such a jerk having all these exchanges. The prices they charge for these things they should be perfect. Its bad when everythings a 1.00 has better quality halloween pieces.


I looked them up! How horrible! I'm so sick of exchanges too.  I know my store thinks I'm nuts, but this stuff costs too much money not to be made right!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> The Owl luminary from last year is totally worth the $39 with $10 off.... i got it and display it year round because i love it so much! it gets used daily lol!
> 
> I love the 2014 haunted mansion..... $65? It was $39.99 (no?) until last year when it went up to $49.50 I believe (maybe? no?) Now $65? Ummm....... WOW... .LOL. But, it will look great with boneys!!! So, I must get it !


No way, Happy. That barn was $59.99 last year. I just about choked when I saw the price in store.

Edit: Confirmed Price of 2013 Haunted Barn was $49.50.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Looks like someone beat me to it! Yup, replying
> to myself.


It's catching, isn't it Lucy!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No way, Happy. That barn was $59.99 last year. I just about choked when I saw the price in store.


Okay that sounds about right. I've never bought anything from BBW without a coupon so LOL! From the looks of it the quality is much improved so, i will probably still get it !


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Okay that sounds about right. I've never bought anything from BBW without a coupon so LOL! From the looks of it the quality is much improved so, i will probably still get it !


Oops! I'm wrong! Just found the box from one I purchased recently. Happy, you were closer. It was originally $49.50!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oops! I'm wrong! Just found the box from one I purchased recently. Happy, you were closer. It was originally $49.50!


My brain still works! YAY! lol


----------



## myerman82

I walk away for a few minutes and everyone starts posting again.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> I walk away for a few minutes and everyone starts posting again.


It's because you left, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> My brain still works! YAY! lol


Mine's fried from all of the candles I have been sampling. Scent OVERLOAD, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> White Barn just called me to tell me my owl luminary haunted house is in. LOL I asked on the price and she told me it was $65 BUT it is really really cute.  Not enough for me to spend $65 on. LOL


Do they have coupons at White Barn like BABW?


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Mine's fried from all of the candles I have been sampling. Scent OVERLOAD, LOL!


Its all for a good cause so, I will take the headache for that! lol


----------



## myerman82

Ok everyone, my friend came over and we are ready to film. You know what that means?


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Ok everyone, my friend came over and we are ready to film. You know what that means?


Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## myerman82

OK, QUIET ON SET!!!!!!! LOL (very dramatic)


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> ok, quiet on set!!!!!!! Lol (very dramatic)


no, i am going to be in myerman's video! You will hear me! Lol


----------



## redsea

redsea said:


> no, i am going to be in myerman's video! You will hear me! Lol


Darn, this was supposed to be in all caps, I wonder what happened? Oh well...lol.


----------



## Madjoodie

While we are waiting for Myerman's video, just a quick update from my trip to the mall tonight.

Stopped in YC. Walked out with that cauldron. And I don't even like witch's brew. I think I need professional help! . They didn't have the bat wings in yet. But I learned they will be part of a special deal if you buy the upcoming Halloween candle (which is the licorice scent again this year). This deal will be part of the September rollout. 

Went to BABW to swap out Sweater Weather (sorry Happy). A great sales associate let me smell vanilla pumpkin marshmallow. Couldn't detect any scent from the mini, so they got a three wick from the back. Same problem. No scent. Zip. Zero. Nada. Pumpkin, I know you've been excited about this one and am not sure if you've smelled it yet. But I can't imagine buying this one now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> While we are waiting for Myerman's video, just a quick update from my trip to the mall tonight.
> 
> Stopped in YC. Walked out with that cauldron. And I don't even like witch's brew. I think I need professional help! . They didn't have the bat wings in yet. But I learned they will be part of a special deal if you buy the upcoming Halloween candle (which is the licorice scent again this year). This deal will be part of the September rollout.
> 
> Went to BABW to swap out Sweater Weather (sorry Happy). A great sales associate let me smell vanilla pumpkin marshmallow. Couldn't detect any scent from the mini, so they got a three wick from the back. Same problem. No scent. Zip. Zero. Nada. Pumpkin, I know you've been excited about this one and am not sure if you've smelled it yet. But I can't imagine buying this one now.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! First lightening tonight has killed at a minimum the HDMI port on my DVR (no tv right now), and now this!  Myerman, I NEED your video to relieve me from all of this madness!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Missed a few days so I'm still catching up on posts. Thanks for the pics of the B&BW luminary house. I really like that! I bet that will look awesome lit up, especially with the orange color on the inside! I'd need a decent coupon to get it though. And my problem is, as always, space. But as Happy said, it would display so well with the Boneys. Hmm, gotta think about that. How quick do these things typically sell out at B&BW? I've never bought one before. I also really like the big owl candle holder someone posted. I don't haunt B&BW nearly as often as I do YC, so most things I see are new to me this year. I would love to add that to my candle collection to put some of my new 3 wick jars in.


----------



## Spookywolf

Aw man, I just saw the bat wings!! Gotta get those! Dang, I swore I wasn't going back to YC for at least a week. The store staff is starting to think I work there, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Just picked up this little lady in a Buy It Now for $18. I'm so happy. I just saw one go for $57 the other day.


Mourning Glory, congrats on your score! She's SO cute! Now I want one...(Oh my aching wallet!)


----------



## Madjoodie

Madjoodie said:


> While we are waiting for Myerman's video, just a quick update from my trip to the mall tonight.
> 
> Stopped in YC. Walked out with that cauldron. And I don't even like witch's brew. I think I need professional help! . They didn't have the bat wings in yet. But I learned they will be part of a special deal if you buy the upcoming Halloween candle (which is the licorice scent again this year). This deal will be part of the September rollout.
> 
> Went to BABW to swap out Sweater Weather (sorry Happy). A great sales associate let me smell vanilla pumpkin marshmallow. Couldn't detect any scent from the mini, so they got a three wick from the back. Same problem. No scent. Zip. Zero. Nada. Pumpkin, I know you've been excited about this one and am not sure if you've smelled it yet. But I can't imagine buying this one now.


And now I'm responding to my own posts too. I wanna be just like Pumpkin when I grow up (minus the fried DVR - sorry to hear that).

Happy, I thought of you tonight when the BABW sales clerk was putting her finger on the candle wax of the VPM candle to test the scent. I'd never heard of that trick until I saw your recent post.  Unfortunately it did nothing to redeem VPM for me.


----------



## myerman82

According to the lady at my B&BW Trick Or Treat is confirmed to be coming out in three wick.  Best news I have heard in awhile. She also said that they are due to be out on Tuesday. I'm not sure if that's just my store or if things changed and they upped the release date for these scents. Also, there is going to be a mini luminary haunted house. I have no details on it but that's what I have heard.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> According to the lady at my B&BW Trick Or Treat is confirmed to be coming out in three wick.  Best news I have heard in awhile. She also said that they are due to be out on Tuesday. I'm not sure if that's just my store or if things changed and they upped the release date for these scents. Also, there is going to be a mini luminary haunted house. I have no details on it but that's what I have heard.


What scent is the Trick or Treat candle? And I'd love to see the mini luminary. More room, yay! Hopefully it looks good.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> And now I'm responding to my own posts too. I wanna be just like Pumpkin when I grow up (minus the fried DVR - sorry to hear that).
> 
> Happy, I thought of you tonight when the BABW sales clerk was putting her finger on the candle wax of the VPM candle to test the scent. I'd never heard of that trick until I saw your recent post.  Unfortunately it did nothing to redeem VPM for me.


The clerk at the mall store did the rub the top of the wax trick when I went last weekend during the sale. After I saw her doing it, then I figured it was okay to do, so I start using her sampling trick on the others jars. It really does help bring the scent out more. I'm bummed to hear about the vanilla pumpkin marshmallow scent. I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> What scent is the Trick or Treat candle? And I'd love to see the mini luminary. More room, yay! Hopefully it looks good.


It's going to be their version of Ghostly Treats. A vanilla campfire scent and the wax will pull black. HOw awesome is that, a real Halloween candle from B&BW.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> It's going to be their version of Ghostly Treats. A vanilla campfire scent and the wax will pull black. HOw awesome is that, a real Halloween candle from B&BW.


That IS awesome! B&BW's twist on the dreadful drip tapers from YC...only not as messy!  I like most vanilla scented candles, so I'd probably like that one. I wish I could say I like the witch's brew scent, but I just don't. Licorice and patchouli scents just do nothing for me, I'm afraid. I hope B&BW do a fun Halloween label on it. I'll be tempted to save it for my display pieces and not want to burn it though.


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> While we are waiting for Myerman's video, just a quick update from my trip to the mall tonight.
> 
> Stopped in YC. Walked out with that cauldron. And I don't even like witch's brew. I think I need professional help! . They didn't have the bat wings in yet. But I learned they will be part of a special deal if you buy the upcoming Halloween candle (which is the licorice scent again this year). This deal will be part of the September rollout.
> 
> Went to BABW to swap out Sweater Weather (sorry Happy). A great sales associate let me smell vanilla pumpkin marshmallow. Couldn't detect any scent from the mini, so they got a three wick from the back. Same problem. No scent. Zip. Zero. Nada. Pumpkin, I know you've been excited about this one and am not sure if you've smelled it yet. But I can't imagine buying this one now.


Congrats on getting the cauldron, it is so coo. You don't need help, just keeping on enjoying Yankee products, not intervention needed, LOL.


Spookywolf said:


> Aw man, I just saw the bat wings!! Gotta get those! Dang, I swore I wasn't going back to YC for at least a week. The store staff is starting to think I work there, LOL!


That bat wings are awesome! They certainly add lots of character to the candles.


----------



## Spookywolf

Did I miss the post on how much the bat wings are? I couldn't find them on YC's site.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I've got to crash. Early work tomorrow. I'll check back in later and definitely this weekend. Laters BB Peeps!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I've got to crash. Early work tomorrow. I'll check back in later and definitely this weekend. Laters BB Peeps!


See you later!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Did I miss the post on how much the bat wings are? I couldn't find them on YC's site.


I believe they are $9.99 and someone said they will be offered in a deal with a Halloween candle like last year with the Halloween candle and that kitty jar lid? 

Also, the BBW haunted house luminary will be online but my store only gets one usually. They hate me cos the day they get it in I come pick it up so they don't get to enjoy it lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> The clerk at the mall store did the rub the top of the wax trick when I went last weekend during the sale. After I saw her doing it, then I figured it was okay to do, so I start using her sampling trick on the others jars. It really does help bring the scent out more. I'm bummed to hear about the vanilla pumpkin marshmallow scent. I was looking forward to that one.


Yay!! Glad you and Madjoodie are picking up my bad habit  it's bad but it saves you from having to return


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Disappointing replacement- the bEAD END TAXI


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Yay!! Glad you and Madjoodie are picking up my bad habit  it's bad but it saves you from having to return


I'm glad to know the trick, but things like this are exactly why I never grab items from the front of the shelf in any store, unless I have to, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 210201
> 
> 
> Disappointing replacement- the bEAD END TAXI


So sorry about your taxi replacement BG.  I still haven't replaced mine. My store received more, and I still passed. They all looked TERRIBLE!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> And now I'm responding to my own posts too. I wanna be just like Pumpkin when I grow up (minus the fried DVR - sorry to hear that).
> 
> Happy, I thought of you tonight when the BABW sales clerk was putting her finger on the candle wax of the VPM candle to test the scent. I'd never heard of that trick until I saw your recent post.  Unfortunately it did nothing to redeem VPM for me.


Welcome to the wilder and wackier side of life, MJ! How does it feel?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just checked out the YC website this morning. Is it me, or does it look different? Also, all of the sold out items have been removed. Do you think this is a temporary test site, until the restock? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, the coffin candy dish is now available too! $10 with a $35 purchase, like it was at the party! YC is definitely playing around with the website for the September 2nd relaunch!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, so I ran a cart test, and the coffin candy dish at this time DOES NOT change to $10, when $35 is added into the cart. If anyone gets this promo to work early, please let us know!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, Boney Peeps! It appears that YC is trying to avoid chatting with us now!  The Live Chat icon has been moved closer to the bottom of the page, instead of being located at the top. FYI, in case you need to contact them!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, so I ran a cart test, and the coffin candy dish at this time DOES NOT change to $10, when $35 is added into the cart. If anyone gets this promo to work early, please let us know!


Hey there PM noticed the site this morning. I wonder what is going on? Do you think YC will wait until Sept 2 to roll out more stock? I can't see the stores not being stocked for Labor Day weekend. They MAY wait until Sept 2 to restock their online stuff, but somehow I doubt that. I'm thinking maybe we can reorder everything maybe next Friday. I looked for those sparkling jack o lantern shades, they were in stock, but now they are not to be found. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Hey there PM noticed the site this morning. I wonder what is going on? Do you think YC will wait until Sept 2 to roll out more stock? I can't see the stores not being stocked for Labor Day weekend. They MAY wait until Sept 2 to restock their online stuff, but somehow I doubt that. I'm thinking maybe we can reorder everything maybe next Friday. I looked for those sparkling jack o lantern shades, they were in stock, but now they are not to be found. Guess we will have to wait and see.


I don't know??? Can you at least log in to your account? I can't!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know??? Can you at least log in to your account? I can't!


Haven't tried. I wonder if it is like that last debacle a couple of weeks ago, when I tried to order those boots. I got a confirmation and an order number only to be told there was a problem with the website. That could be what is going on now. I don't understand why they would have SOME of the boney bunch that was still available but there were others still in stock. This company is just weird.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, please be carefull if trying to place an order today. Since I can't log in to my existing account, I set up another one. Check out this when trying to use a coupon. Which total is correct???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Haven't tried. I wonder if it is like that last debacle a couple of weeks ago, when I tried to order those boots. I got a confirmation and an order number only to be told there was a problem with the website. That could be what is going on now. I don't understand why they would have SOME of the boney bunch that was still available but there were others still in stock. This company is just weird.


I don't understand why a company would run the risk of overhauling a website right before a big relaunch! At least it isn't around Black Friday, or something like that. Still, this new CEO needs her head examined!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't understand why a company would run the risk of overhauling a website right before a big relaunch! At least it isn't around Black Friday, or something like that. Still, this new CEO needs her head examined!


OMG I did try to logon which I have done many, many times, they didn't even have my email address! How many times have I given it to the store. I get coupons, I get messages. I sure hope they get this fixed!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know what is going on anymore, LOL!  Yesterday, lightning hits my DVR, and the jury is still out on whether it will work with RCA cables. Then, I receive a questionnaire in the mail, which I have to fill out for potential JURY DUTY within the next year, and now this!  I'm ready to crawl back under the covers, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know what is going on anymore, LOL!  Yesterday, lightning hits my DVR, and the jury is still out on whether it will work with RCA cables. Then, I receive a questionnaire in the mail, which I have to fill out for potential JURY DUTY within the next year, and now this!  I'm ready to crawl back under the covers, LOL!


Sorry about everything that is going on. Hopefully today you will feel a little better.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Sorry about everything that is going on. Hopefully today you will feel a little better.


Things are already looking up!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't understand why a company would run the risk of overhauling a website right before a big relaunch! At least it isn't around Black Friday, or something like that. Still, this new CEO needs her head examined!


So just to add on to the website stuff. I was on the site at about 3 a.m. They had done the overhaul, but still showed all of the Halloween and the Scenterpiece items as in stock. I figured it was probably a test like the other week, but decided to try to buy some of the items I knew were out of stock. Wanted to try to grab the boots and PC for folks here still wanting them. 

Most times you'd try to add an item, an error message appeared that the item was no longer available. I finally got a PC and witch's stuff in my cart and went to check out. By the time I tried to apply the coupon, I was told the items were no longer available. I did this all a few more times with no success, so went back to bed. Figured YC had learned its lesson a few weeks ago and didn't want to hand out any more gift cards! 

When I got up a few hours later, I also saw much of the Halloween merchandise gone. Crazy since MIA are things we know they have plenty of, like the Boney Bride and Groom. What in the world is going on at YC?!?


----------



## mdna2014

$64.50.....looks like my yearly bbw halloween luminaries have come to an end

GOES PERFECT WITH THE BONEY BUNCH


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

$64.50.....looks like my yearly bbw halloween luminaries have come to an end

GOES PERFECT WITH THE BONEY BUNCH[/QUOTE]
Amazing! I love it. Which store is it from.


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> it's not on the page yet, to my knowledge. However, i would order it online or make sure if you get it in store it comes with the box.


$64.50 ridic!!!


----------



## mdna2014

BellaLaGhosty said:


> $64.50.....looks like my yearly bbw halloween luminaries have come to an end
> 
> GOES PERFECT WITH THE BONEY BUNCH


Amazing! I love it. Which store is it from.[/QUOTE]
BATH AND BODY WORKS. THERE IS SUPPOSED TO BE A SMALL ONE TOO!


----------



## DarkSecret

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 210215
> 
> $64.50.....looks like my yearly bbw halloween luminaries have come to an end
> 
> GOES PERFECT WITH THE BONEY BUNCH


I know it is expensive but I do like it!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Is there a sku# on the BBW luminary? I looked &.not able to pull up on site yet. Maybe by sku#, it might work? Thanks for sharing the pic. I like how it's finished. I think it looks much better quality than some of our BB pieces this year.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

What are the dimensions roughly?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Me and my fabulous self ?again

Candy coffin dish is for sale at $24.99 on YC. Not sure if that's already been shared, but just noticed it there today.


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just checked out the YC website this morning. Is it me, or does it look different? Also, all of the sold out items have been removed. Do you think this is a temporary test site, until the restock? Fingers crossed!


Yep, the site is indeed different!


----------



## myerman82

What should I light today???? I know!!!!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> What should I light today???? I know!!!!


Oh, good choice! This one smells great!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Oh, good choice! This one smells great!


I know, oldie but goodie.


----------



## redsea

I smelled it for the first time the other day at Homegoods, they have lots of Yankees out!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> I smelled it for the first time the other day at Homegoods, they have lots of Yankees out!


If your looking to get one you better hurry. Cider Web does not last long. Also, look for this red packaging. The orange package that I believe was released in 2008 does not smell the same in my opinion.


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, the coffin candy dish is now available too! $10 with a $35 purchase, like it was at the party! YC is definitely playing around with the website for the September 2nd relaunch!


I don't see this offer on the YC website. Did they take the offer down?


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> What should I light today???? I know!!!!


Was that the jar shade that started on fire, or a different one? 

And thanks for the scoop on the red vs. orange cider web candles. I think I may need to stop by TJ Maxx again today! 

So when is the big video release going to be of your displays?!?


----------



## redsea

Madjoodie said:


> Was that the jar shade that started on fire, or a different one?
> 
> And thanks for the scoop on the red vs. orange cider web candles. I think I may need to stop by TJ Maxx again today!
> 
> So when is the big video release going to be of your displays?!?


I know, I am so excited to see the video!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Was that the jar shade that started on fire, or a different one?
> 
> And thanks for the scoop on the red vs. orange cider web candles. I think I may need to stop by TJ Maxx again today!
> 
> So when is the big video release going to be of your displays?!?


That is the fire shade. LOL I only put it on for decoration for the picture. Also, I have to re-shoot the video today. We tried some cool things with lighting since I wanted to shoot everything lit up but the result ended in a dark video. Video is coming so no worries there.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> That is the fire shade. LOL I only put it on for decoration for the picture. Also, I have to re-shoot the video today. We tried some cool things with lighting since I wanted to shoot everything lit up but the result ended in a dark video. Video is coming so no worries there.


Great! I am anxiously awaiting it!


----------



## myerman82

When I lit the candle I left the fire shade on for about a minute. The effects of the bats are great but I removed it before it started another hazard. LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> When I lit the candle I left the fire shade on for about a minute. The effects of the bats are great but I removed it before it started another hazard. LOL


Living dangerously today! I think I have a similar YC flickering bat shade, but in purple. I have it lit in my bathroom all the time during Halloween season. It does look cool, but I am feeling a little nervous now after your experience! 

I saw boo-nilla wax cubes when I was at Menards earlier. Seemed like something that might be up you alley.  I want to say $1.99 for six cubes. I got tempted by bloody martini and a green witches brew, for my Halloween bar set up. Never tried this brand before (Tuscany Candle), but I'm evidentky a sucker for cute Halloween packaging!


----------



## Lucy08

Got my bat wings today at YC! They are adorable!!!!! Only downside, they are metal and scratch super easily. I would avoid ordering these online of they ever show up. You will want to pick yours out by hand.


----------



## redsea

Lucy08 said:


> Got my bat wings today at YC! They are adorable!!!!! Only downside, they are metal and scratch super easily. I would avoid ordering these online of they ever show up. You will want to pick yours out by hand.


Congrats! Enjoy them!


----------



## Lucy08

So stinking cute!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> So stinking cute!!!!


Lucy, I had NO IDEA that they are that adorable! LOVE IT!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> I don't see this offer on the YC website. Did they take the offer down?


Hi there! The whole website is messed up right now. I still can't log in. I keep getting the error message: Please enter a valid email address and password.

If you click on the dish, and read the description, you will see the offer. But, no matter what you add into the cart, the candy dish will not change to $10 for the promo. 

Another YC mess. I hope that they fix it soon!


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi there! The whole website is messed up right now. I still can't log in. I keep getting the error message: Please enter a valid email address and password.
> 
> If you click on the dish, and read the description, you will see the offer. But, no matter what you add into the cart, the candy dish will not change to $10 for the promo.
> 
> Another YC mess. I hope that they fix it soon!


Oh No! Thanks!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Living dangerously today! I think I have a similar YC flickering bat shade, but in purple. I have it lit in my bathroom all the time during Halloween season. It does look cool, but I am feeling a little nervous now after your experience!
> 
> I saw boo-nilla wax cubes when I was at Menards earlier. Seemed like something that might be up you alley.  I want to say $1.99 for six cubes. I got tempted by bloody martini and a green witches brew, for my Halloween bar set up. Never tried this brand before (Tuscany Candle), but I'm evidentky a sucker for cute Halloween packaging!


I know exactly what you are talking about. I see them every year at Menards. 
I have a review of Cider Web for those who might be planning on picking it up. I do like the scent on cold throw a lot. After lighting it I hardly smelled anything and had to leave the room. When I came back I could smell a hint of the candle. The scent is there but it does not have that kick that gives it a strong throw. Sometimes I smell it and sometimes I can smell nothing. It's not bad candle and it could be due to it's age but I remember this same candle (same packaging) being stronger a few years ago. I still really like this candle and maybe after a few burns the throw might kick it. Even at the weaker end it's not a bad scent at all. I would give it a slightly weaker than medium throw.
Anyone who has the Boney Bunch version of trick or treat, could you please let me know how the throw is. Thank you. 
One more thing, Trick Or Treat is due to be out at B&BW after Labor day and Salted Carmel Corn, which is out now is a total repackage of Salty Carmel. I was expecting something along the lines of YC's Trick Or Treat candle but for me it's a pass since I already own that candle and there are others that I want to try instead.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, I had NO IDEA that they are that adorable! LOVE IT!


As much as I don't want to go to the mall, this is making me want to go even more.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> As much as I don't want to go to the mall, this is making me want to go even more.


For $10 I just had to have it! I will let you know once I light the candle how it is. I got it at HomeGoods, smells super good just with the lid off.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys! Just got off chat with Lindsey W. It's not worth much, but here ya go:

3:25:36 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Hello there! Could you please tell me when your website will be fixed? Currently, I can't sign in, and items aren't showing up, that were still showing as stock being available yesterday.

3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly

3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Lindsey W. has joined this session!

3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Lindsey W.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 23299.

3:26:31 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Hello Letitia! I am sorry you are having trouble! We are having intermittent issues with our new website and are hoping everything will be working perfectly soon.

3:26:51 PM : AgentLindsey W.: The site is currently working best with either Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome browsers.

3:27:09 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Lindsey. I am using Google Chrome.

3:29:01 PM : AgentLindsey W.: I will report that you are having issues signing in to our website team, I am very sorry for the inconvenience! Please check back in with us soon as we are hoping everything will be running smoothly as soon as possible.

3:29:21 PM : AgentLindsey W.: We would also be happy to assist with an order by phone at 1-877-803-6890, we are available until 11 PM EST today.

3:30:12 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I would also like to mention, that while we were chatting, I attempted to log in using Firefox as well. This is the error message I am receiving on both browsers: Please enter a valid email address and password.

3:31:29 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Also, since we are already chatting, could you please confirm when the restock will be for the Boney Bunch and Spellbound items?

3:32:11 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Yes, the sold out Boney Bunch items and other Halloween merchandise will be restocking online on 9/2!

3:33:57 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for the information, Lindsey. If you would please make sure to report my issues using your website today through the proper channels, I, as well as many others, would most sincerely appreciate it.

3:35:06 PM : AgentLindsey W.: You're welcome, and I will report the errors you have encountered to our website team, I am so sorry for the inconvenience! Was there anything else that I could assist you with for now?

3:35:36 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: No, Lindsey. That will be all. Take care, and have a wonderful, blessed weekend. 

3:35:51 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Thank you very much, you as well!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! Just got off chat with Lindsey W. It's not worth much, but here ya go:
> 
> 3:25:36 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Hello there! Could you please tell me when your website will be fixed? Currently, I can't sign in, and items aren't showing up, that were still showing as stock being available yesterday.
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Lindsey W. has joined this session!
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Lindsey W.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 23299.
> 
> 3:26:31 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Hello Letitia! I am sorry you are having trouble! We are having intermittent issues with our new website and are hoping everything will be working perfectly soon.
> 
> 3:26:51 PM : AgentLindsey W.: The site is currently working best with either Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome browsers.
> 
> 3:27:09 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Lindsey. I am using Google Chrome.
> 
> 3:29:01 PM : AgentLindsey W.: I will report that you are having issues signing in to our website team, I am very sorry for the inconvenience! Please check back in with us soon as we are hoping everything will be running smoothly as soon as possible.
> 
> 3:29:21 PM : AgentLindsey W.: We would also be happy to assist with an order by phone at 1-877-803-6890, we are available until 11 PM EST today.
> 
> 3:30:12 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I would also like to mention, that while we were chatting, I attempted to log in using Firefox as well. This is the error message I am receiving on both browsers: Please enter a valid email address and password.
> 
> 3:31:29 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Also, since we are already chatting, could you please confirm when the restock will be for the Boney Bunch and Spellbound items?
> 
> 3:32:11 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Yes, the sold out Boney Bunch items and other Halloween merchandise will be restocking online on 9/2!
> 
> 3:33:57 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for the information, Lindsey. If you would please make sure to report my issues using your website today through the proper channels, I, as well as many others, would most sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> 3:35:06 PM : AgentLindsey W.: You're welcome, and I will report the errors you have encountered to our website team, I am so sorry for the inconvenience! Was there anything else that I could assist you with for now?
> 
> 3:35:36 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: No, Lindsey. That will be all. Take care, and have a wonderful, blessed weekend.
> 
> 3:35:51 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Thank you very much, you as well!


One word "STALKER"


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> One word "STALKER"


Myerman, would you please quit throwing your shade, and get that video we all keep hearing about finished? It's been quiet on the set a little long, don't you think?


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Myerman, would you please quit throwing your shade, and get that video we all keep hearing about finished? It's been quiet on the set a little long, don't you think?


Perfection takes patience.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

myerman82 said:


> Perfection takes patience.


Well, then I guess I have TONS of it. Perfection that is, ROFL!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, then I guess I have TONS of it. Perfection that is, ROFL!


I have a ton of patience, I have to when I'm dealing with my favorite pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know whether to be flattered, or insulted, LOL!


----------



## redsea

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay guys! Just got off chat with Lindsey W. It's not worth much, but here ya go:
> 
> 3:25:36 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Initial Question/Comment: Hello there! Could you please tell me when your website will be fixed? Currently, I can't sign in, and items aren't showing up, that were still showing as stock being available yesterday.
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Lindsey W. has joined this session!
> 
> 3:25:43 PM : SystemSystem: Connected with Lindsey W.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 23299.
> 
> 3:26:31 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Hello Letitia! I am sorry you are having trouble! We are having intermittent issues with our new website and are hoping everything will be working perfectly soon.
> 
> 3:26:51 PM : AgentLindsey W.: The site is currently working best with either Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome browsers.
> 
> 3:27:09 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Lindsey. I am using Google Chrome.
> 
> 3:29:01 PM : AgentLindsey W.: I will report that you are having issues signing in to our website team, I am very sorry for the inconvenience! Please check back in with us soon as we are hoping everything will be running smoothly as soon as possible.
> 
> 3:29:21 PM : AgentLindsey W.: We would also be happy to assist with an order by phone at 1-877-803-6890, we are available until 11 PM EST today.
> 
> 3:30:12 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: I would also like to mention, that while we were chatting, I attempted to log in using Firefox as well. This is the error message I am receiving on both browsers: Please enter a valid email address and password.
> 
> 3:31:29 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Also, since we are already chatting, could you please confirm when the restock will be for the Boney Bunch and Spellbound items?
> 
> 3:32:11 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Yes, the sold out Boney Bunch items and other Halloween merchandise will be restocking online on 9/2!
> 
> 3:33:57 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: Thank you so very much for the information, Lindsey. If you would please make sure to report my issues using your website today through the proper channels, I, as well as many others, would most sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> 3:35:06 PM : AgentLindsey W.: You're welcome, and I will report the errors you have encountered to our website team, I am so sorry for the inconvenience! Was there anything else that I could assist you with for now?
> 
> 3:35:36 PM : CustomerLetitia Harris: No, Lindsey. That will be all. Take care, and have a wonderful, blessed weekend.
> 
> 3:35:51 PM : AgentLindsey W.: Thank you very much, you as well!


Thanks! I have found Lindsey to be very helpful and friendly.


----------



## redsea

It is quiet, we need a video!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, please, please.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> As much as I don't want to go to the mall, this is making me want to go even more.


Go to the mall and have fun! Hey, you can include the mall visit in your video.  Show us that evil lady! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

redsea said:


> Go to the mall and have fun! Hey, you can include the mall visit in your video.  Show us that evil lady! LOL


Here here, redsea! I wanna see the Wicked Witch too!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hey all! 

The new YC website is totally confusing....... Not excited about it.... too much bold, LOL! 

I am burning Vanilla Fireside from BBW tonight .... One of my favorites! 

So I just so happened to sneak a looksie at eBay today during lunch and managed to snatch this up.... I've never seen it listed on eBay (or the other two LED houses that came out the same year I believe) so I bought it in like .000001 seconds, LOL!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Hey all!
> 
> The new YC website is totally confusing....... Not excited about it.... too much bold, LOL!
> 
> I am burning Vanilla Fireside from BBW tonight .... One of my favorites!
> 
> So I just so happened to sneak a looksie at eBay today during lunch and managed to snatch this up.... I've never seen it listed on eBay (or the other two LED houses that came out the same year I believe) so I bought it in like .000001 seconds, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 210320
> 
> 
> View attachment 210321


This is from YC?!? So cool! What year, if you know? Thanks!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> This is from YC?!? So cool! What year, if you know? Thanks!


I believe it was part of Mr. Incredible Bones & Friends 2010 but sold in YC stores (someone else might be able to verify that for us, lol). I think I remember someone on the forum saying they saw them in stores back in 2010? 

Here is the link (below) to the info on Boneys that either Kitty or Grandma Lise provided (sorry, cant remember which it was!) 

I just know I've always wanted this piece and I saw it and literally was like EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! and clicked the BIN button so fast it was a blur, LOL. 

https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> I believe it was part of Mr. Incredible Bones & Friends 2010 but sold in YC stores (someone else might be able to verify that for us, lol). I think I remember someone on the forum saying they saw them in stores back in 2010?
> 
> Here is the link (below) to the info on Boneys that either Kitty or Grandma Lise provided (sorry, cant remember which it was!)
> 
> I just know I've always wanted this piece and I saw it and literally was like EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! and clicked the BIN button so fast it was a blur, LOL.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


Wow that is awesome! I'm a little jealous lol I never see deals like that till its too late and I'm on eBay all the time


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow that is awesome! I'm a little jealous lol I never see deals like that till its too late and I'm on eBay all the time


IDK if I would call it a "deal" because it wasnt cheap at all, LOL.... but....rare enough to justify the amount in my opinion


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Hey all!
> 
> The new YC website is totally confusing....... Not excited about it.... too much bold, LOL!
> 
> I am burning Vanilla Fireside from BBW tonight .... One of my favorites!
> 
> So I just so happened to sneak a looksie at eBay today during lunch and managed to snatch this up.... I've never seen it listed on eBay (or the other two LED houses that came out the same year I believe) so I bought it in like .000001 seconds, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 210320
> 
> 
> View attachment 210321


So Happy for you, Happy! My passing on it led to your gain!


----------



## Lucy08

Burning BBW Spiced Pumpkin Cider. I highly recommend it, it's FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## SalemWitch

Lucy08 said:


> Burning BBW Spiced Pumpkin Cider. I highly recommend it, it's FANTASTIC!!!!!


Awesome throw?


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So Happy for you, Happy! My passing on it led to your gain!


Are you asking for a "thank you" ?


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> Awesome throw?


Yes, I think so!!!! My house is wide open and I can smell it through out the entire first floor.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Burning BBW Spiced Pumpkin Cider. I highly recommend it, it's FANTASTIC!!!!!


I've actually never tried that one Lucy! Now I'm curious!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I've actually never tried that one Lucy! Now I'm curious!


I wish I could describe it for you! I for sure get apple and some sort of spice. Definitely more of a fall type scent, not the same apple smell as YC Macintosh. If that makes sense??


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I wish I could describe it for you! I for sure get apple and some sort of spice. Definitely more of a fall type scent, not the same apple smell as YC Macintosh. If that makes sense??


Hmm...I will have to try it.... Apple is great but tends to set off migraines as well.... sigh lol


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Hey all!
> 
> The new YC website is totally confusing....... Not excited about it.... too much bold, LOL!
> 
> I am burning Vanilla Fireside from BBW tonight .... One of my favorites!
> 
> So I just so happened to sneak a looksie at eBay today during lunch and managed to snatch this up.... I've never seen it listed on eBay (or the other two LED houses that came out the same year I believe) so I bought it in like .000001 seconds, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 210320
> 
> 
> View attachment 210321


Happy, that house is freakin' AWESOME! I just checked the link from the original Mr. Bones line up and see that it is motion activated and plays sounds? How cool is that! Great find!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, that house is freakin' AWESOME! I just checked the link from the original Mr. Bones line up and see that it is motion activated and plays sounds? How cool is that! Great find!


Thank you Spooky! Every once in awhile a little gem comes a long on the Bay!  

Plays sounds? Really?! Now I'm even more excited! Wonder what sounds it plays? I'll let you know


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you Spooky! Every once in awhile a little gem comes a long on the Bay!
> 
> Plays sounds? Really?! Now I'm even more excited! Wonder what sounds it plays? I'll let you know


Awesome! It sounds like a very fun and exciting piece, please do keep us updated.


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Awesome! It sounds like a very fun and exciting piece, please do keep us updated.


I will ! I'll try and post a video.... But it won't be an amazing video like yours redsea!  

I hope it plays spooky noises ! Eeee!


----------



## myerman82

I'm happy for those that love Spiced Apple Cider. I really wanted to like it but myself and another person here had weak throws on our candles. I wonder if B&BW makes these candles from the same batches or are some batches stronger. I have heard excellent reviews about Pumpkin Cupcake yet I heard a disappointing review. I know everyone is different but I'm carious as to how they make these candles.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I will ! I'll try and post a video.... But it won't be an amazing video like yours redsea!
> 
> I hope it plays spooky noises ! Eeee!


I hope it plays noises too, and thanks for the compliment! While you are making videos, you could follow myerman and make a collection video.  LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I hope it plays noises too, and thanks for the compliment! While you are making videos, you could follow myerman and make a collection video.  LOL


Lol I'm afraid you all would just put me to shame!  I will see what I can do with my iPhone (not eye phone)  lol!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Lol I'm afraid you all would just put me to shame!  I will see what I can do with my iPhone (not eye phone)  lol!


Hey, that's what I used for my video, the iPhone...not Eye Phone, LOL.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I knew it was a long shot, but I saw the pet cemetery back in stock on the website, so I called customer service to ask for an exchange. And of course they told me what we already know...glitch on the new site, yadah, yadah, and they wouldn't get stock in until 9/2. Had to try though. I'm thinking about ordering an extra one now, just in case I get another broken one. I'm worried they'll run out again by the time I get my replacement and I won't be able to do anything about it if shipping goes badly again. Geez, this is nerve racking! They should have just stocked these in the stores. As heavy as that piece is, that has to be costing them a bundle to ship out individually to each buyer.


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I knew it was a long shot, but I saw the pet cemetery back in stock on the website, so I called customer service to ask for an exchange. And of course they told me what we already know...glitch on the new site, yadah, yadah, and they wouldn't get stock in until 9/2. Had to try though. I'm thinking about ordering an extra one now, just in case I get another broken one. I'm worried they'll run out again by the time I get my replacement and I won't be able to do anything about it if shipping goes badly again. Geez, this is nerve racking! They should have just stocked these in the stores. As heavy as that piece is, that has to be costing them a bundle to ship out individually to each buyer.


I really wish it was in stores too. I did get mine at the flagship, but missed the chipped area. I can't go back to the flagship too easily, as it isn't super close to me, and ordering online is definitely scary, especially for such an awesome piece with lots of detail!


----------



## redsea

BBL just posted that the Boots are back!


----------



## Mae

redsea said:


> BBL just posted that the Boots are back!


Just checked the YC website. The Boots are back in stock as are Wake the Dead and the Pet Cemetery for anyone who missed it the first time!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I knew it was a long shot, but I saw the pet cemetery back in stock on the website, so I called customer service to ask for an exchange. And of course they told me what we already know...glitch on the new site, yadah, yadah, and they wouldn't get stock in until 9/2. Had to try though. I'm thinking about ordering an extra one now, just in case I get another broken one. I'm worried they'll run out again by the time I get my replacement and I won't be able to do anything about it if shipping goes badly again. Geez, this is nerve racking! They should have just stocked these in the stores. As heavy as that piece is, that has to be costing them a bundle to ship out individually to each buyer.


I would like a backup too just in case something happens to mine! Is that crazy? 

But I don't want to get another one when some still are waiting to get one. I'm not thaaaat greedy


----------



## Spookywolf

Mae said:


> Just checked the YC website. The Boots are back in stock as are Wake the Dead and the Pet Cemetery for anyone who missed it the first time!


Hi Mae! Long time no see.  I just tried to call YC about the pet cemetery, but it's a system fluke with the new site and they're really not in stock at all...sigh. She said the stock would be on 9/2. So we have another week to go, at least for the PC. But thanks for watching out for us. I'm trying to keep my eyes on it too and will give a big shout out here if something surfaces.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I would like a backup too just in case something happens to mine! Is that crazy?
> 
> But I don't want to get another one when some still are waiting to get one. I'm not thaaaat greedy


Well, I'd say that's not greedy, but being cautious. A lot of people get extra pieces as back-ups for their favorites. I don't see why the PC should be any different. I'm just worried about more shipping damage. The processing center in Ohio must be horrible because I think Boneybunchlove and I both got broken ones and ours went through that same facility. I wonder if this is a piece they will bring back again next year like they did with the original Bonesy when they ran into a low stock problem?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I'd say that's not greedy, but being cautious. A lot of people get extra pieces as back-ups for their favorites. I don't see why the PC should be any different. I'm just worried about more shipping damage. The processing center in Ohio must be horrible because I think Boneybunchlove and I both got broken ones and ours went through that same facility. I wonder if this is a piece they will bring back again next year like they did with the original Bonesy when they ran into a low stock problem?


Hopefully they will bring it back and the vultures who bought them all up will have to take a loss! Lol

So the items that were sold out that are now showing in stock aren't really in stock?


----------



## Cutiepie

I just ordered the boots AGAIN. Hopefully this time I will get them, but if they want to send out another gift card for my troubles... I won't turn it down. lol


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Hopefully they will bring it back and the vultures who bought them all up will have to take a loss! Lol
> 
> So the items that were sold out that are now showing in stock aren't really in stock?


Has anyone tried to place an order tonight on items that have been sold out? I'm tempted to try. Seems like worse case scenarios are a cancelled order or YC holds the order until 9/2.

Looks like Cutiepie just did. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Has anyone tried to place an order tonight on items that have been sold out? I'm tempted to try. Seems like worse case scenarios are a cancelled order or YC holds the order until 9/2.
> 
> Looks like Cutiepie just did. Thanks for letting us know!


I'm with Cutiepie and you, MJ! Order for two pair of witch's butt boots placed! Crossing fingers for all of us!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Hopefully they will bring it back and the vultures who bought them all up will have to take a loss! Lol
> 
> So the items that were sold out that are now showing in stock aren't really in stock?


Yep, at least as far as the pet cemetery. I didn't ask about anything else. She was very apologetic about it and said it was a problem with the new site. I told her it wasn't her fault and that I would try back in a week. I don't really like the new site all that much. I couldn't find the Halloween stuff listed anywhere until I did a search for "halloween" in the search box. Talk about trying to keep a low profile on Halloween, LOL! If I had bumped into an accidental smash hit like YC did with the Boney Bunch, I would be proudly displaying those things on the front page of the site and drape every store in banners and posters all over the place, LOL.  And yes, I'd keep stock from August til Halloween to milk that cash cow Boney bonanza for every dime I could get. I just don't get the downplay thing. They'll probably never see another craze like that again in their company lifetime. Lightning in a bottle...or a Boney!!


----------



## Mae

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Mae! Long time no see.  I just tried to call YC about the pet cemetery, but it's a system fluke with the new site and they're really not in stock at all...sigh. She said the stock would be on 9/2. So we have another week to go, at least for the PC. But thanks for watching out for us. I'm trying to keep my eyes on it too and will give a big shout out here if something surfaces.


Evening! Things have been wacky on my end, but I've been lurking around. Super boo on the glitchy website. Sounds like they need to pull the whole thing down until they get it right. Otherwise they are going to have a whole lot of orders they can't honor for another week and a half.


----------



## Cutiepie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm with Cutiepie and you, MJ! Order for two pair of witch's butt boots placed! Crossing fingers for all of us!


Lmao @ butt boots....I only saw them the first day and i've been dying to see the butt in person .


----------



## Spookywolf

I wonder if they'll cancel out the orders, or hold them and fill them when the stock comes in? Oh, now I'm really on the fence if I want to order a second pet cemetery or not. I really don't need two, but it's that "what if" that's driving me bonkers! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I wonder if they'll cancel out the orders, or hold them and fill them when the stock comes in? Oh, now I'm really on the fence if I want to order a second pet cemetery or not. I really don't need two, but it's that "what if" that's driving me bonkers! Decisions, decisions!


This is what they did to me when the black cat tart warmer was "in stock" they charged me but made me wait about three weeks before they shipped it. They did the same thing with the 08 Bride & Groom around this time last year.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> This is what they did to me when the black cat tart warmer was "in stock" they charged me but made me wait about three weeks before they shipped it. They did the same thing with the 08 Bride & Groom around this time last year.


What is it with their stock issues? They DO want to make money on this stuff, right? LOL! Maybe they missed that class in Economics 101.


----------



## Mae

Spookywolf said:


> What is it with their stock issues? They DO want to make money on this stuff, right? LOL! Maybe they missed that class in Economics 101.


Econ and Management from the looks of it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mae said:


> Evening! Things have been wacky on my end, but I've been lurking around. Super boo on the glitchy website. Sounds like they need to pull the whole thing down until they get it right. Otherwise they are going to have a whole lot of orders they can't honor for another week and a half.


And that lessens the chances of any of us getting our hands on pieces or replacements when they do finally come in. They're running a crazy town circus on their inventory management, and I think their I.T. guys are hanging out in the break room getting sugar-high on vending machine twinkies and ho-ho's from the mishaps going on with their site, LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I wonder if they'll cancel out the orders, or hold them and fill them when the stock comes in? Oh, now I'm really on the fence if I want to order a second pet cemetery or not. I really don't need two, but it's that "what if" that's driving me bonkers! Decisions, decisions!


I'm not sure I could resist ordering one now. Eating the shipping costs would be a small price for my sanity until September! 

Given that you've already received a broken piece (and so have others), what happens if your replacement is broken or has some crazy imperfections? I can't imagine with the popularity of these that you'd be able to get a second replacement. And with all the mismanagement at YC right now, I don't fully trust they know who all to send replacements to! If you end up with two good pieces, you could always return one (or make a small fortune on eBay from what I've seen...wow).

Good luck whichever way you go, SW. Look forward to seeing a killer PC for you!


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm with Cutiepie and you, MJ! Order for two pair of witch's butt boots placed! Crossing fingers for all of us!


Wish we could order the candy dish!!!  I have tried, and tried. At checkout, I am give the error message: "We're sorry, one or more items from your shopping bag have been discontinued and have been removed. [Gift Set] "


----------



## happythenjaded

I wish they would go back to the old sites layout... This new site look is an eye sore lol


----------



## Madjoodie

SalemWitch said:


> Wish we could order the candy dish!!!  I have tried, and tried. At checkout, I am give the error message: "We're sorry, one or more items from your shopping bag have been discontinued and have been removed. [Gift Set] "


I hear ya, SalemWitch. I'd like to pick another one up as a birthday gift, but the website won't cooperate. 

My store did say they had tons of these available for the Sept rollout though. I was worried about no coupon then, but I now know my store will honor a recently expired coupon if you just ask. That was a great tidbit I learned here!


----------



## Spookywolf

I know we all get on YC for the problems this year, but I had to add in a comment from my recent trip to Bed, Bath & Beyond. My son had to buy a wedding gift from a registry there that was almost $100.00. I forgot to bring my 20% off coupon and asked the guy on the sales floor if he had an extra we could use. You would have thought I'd asked for a kidney! "Oh no! We can't do that!" The cashier at checkout had a similar response when I told her I had forgotten my coupon. My son ended up having to pay full price and now has to trek back there with the coupon later to get the difference back. I couldn't help but think of my YC store. Had that transaction been there, they would have honored the coupon or offered one, even if I'd forgotten it. Or as Madjoodie just posted, they would have honored an Expired coupon. But all we got from BB&B was a Sorry About Your Luck attitude. So even with all the hoo-ha we've run into, I still think YC has one of the best customer service policies around. Just wanted to give a pat on the back where it's due.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm gone-zees for the night. Gotta crash. Have a lovely evening everyone and I'll probably catch you hanging around on the Forum somewhere tomorrow. 

Big sleepy waves!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> I know we all get on YC for the problems this year, but I had to add in a comment from my recent trip to Bed, Bath & Beyond. My son had to buy a wedding gift from a registry there that was almost $100.00. I forgot to bring my 20% off coupon and asked the guy on the sales floor if he had an extra we could use. You would have thought I'd asked for a kidney! "Oh no! We can't do that!" The cashier at checkout had a similar response when I told her I had forgotten my coupon. My son ended up having to pay full price and now has to trek back there with the coupon later to get the difference back. I couldn't help but think of my YC store. Had that transaction been there, they would have honored the coupon or offered one, even if I'd forgotten it. Or as Madjoodie just posted, they would have honored an Expired coupon. But all we got from BB&B was a Sorry About Your Luck attitude. So even with all the hoo-ha we've run into, I still think YC has one of the best customer service policies around. Just wanted to give a pat on the back where it's due.





Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I'm gone-zees for the night. Gotta crash. Have a lovely evening everyone and I'll probably catch you hanging around on the Forum somewhere tomorrow.
> 
> Big sleepy waves!


I agree! I was in a YC yesterday purchasing a Scenterpiece, Witch's Hand, etc., and I forgot about the coupon for a little while. The next thing I knew she had already scanned the one from the register (as we were talking about the twenty off forty-five earlier). Great customer service!

Goodnight!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I know we all get on YC for the problems this year, but I had to add in a comment from my recent trip to Bed, Bath & Beyond. My son had to buy a wedding gift from a registry there that was almost $100.00. I forgot to bring my 20% off coupon and asked the guy on the sales floor if he had an extra we could use. You would have thought I'd asked for a kidney! "Oh no! We can't do that!" The cashier at checkout had a similar response when I told her I had forgotten my coupon. My son ended up having to pay full price and now has to trek back there with the coupon later to get the difference back. I couldn't help but think of my YC store. Had that transaction been there, they would have honored the coupon or offered one, even if I'd forgotten it. Or as Madjoodie just posted, they would have honored an Expired coupon. But all we got from BB&B was a Sorry About Your Luck attitude. So even with all the hoo-ha we've run into, I still think YC has one of the best customer service policies around. Just wanted to give a pat on the back where it's due.


I may still be holding a grudge about the whole eleventh hour "where's our real coupon for the preview party" debacle. Pat them on the back, smack them upside the head....it's almost the same thing! I also wonder how much the Boney prices are now inflated due to YC's generous customer service (both on coupon use and replacement pieces). All that being said, BBB really could stand to loosen up a bit.


----------



## gloomycatt

so i was on the yc website and wanted to use a coupon code and lo and behold my phone won't display pictures so i can't see the code. *sigh* anyone know the $20 off $45 code before i read back 300 pages?


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> so i was on the yc website and wanted to use a coupon code and lo and behold my phone won't display pictures so i can't see the code. *sigh* anyone know the $20 off $45 code before i read back 300 pages?


Try YC14 I think it is? Or try SCARE


----------



## happythenjaded

CATS214..... Sorry! Lol


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> CATS214..... Sorry! Lol


Thanks Happy! YC14 worked at the top, but at the bottom of the page it's not showing taxes or the discount so i'm backing out


----------



## gloomycatt

Still can't get it to work  no witches boots for me. I'm going to call the yc in Janesville and Brookfield when i get up and see if they have anything


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Still can't get it to work  no witches boots for me. I'm going to call the yc in Janesville and Brookfield when i get up and see if they have anything


Did CATS214 not work for you? I tested it and it worked for me? I am using Safari ...... not sure which you are using?


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> Did CATS214 not work for you? I tested it and it worked for me? I am using Safari ...... not sure which you are using?


I'm using FireFox. The codes are working, it's the YC site that's showing 2 different totals (1 with the discount, 1 not) and i can't get the totals to match. Don't want to be overcharged  but thanks soo much for the codes! You're the best


----------



## myerman82

OK everyone, the video is DONE!!!! However, I'm going to make you wait until this afternoon to unleash it. 
Actually the final rendering of the video will take 2 hours so when I wake up I will go ahead and upload it for everyone.


----------



## weenbaby

Unfortunately I'm probably going to miss everything again. I don't get paid until Thursday


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> OK everyone, the video is DONE!!!! However, I'm going to make you wait until this afternoon to unleash it.
> Actually the final rendering of the video will take 2 hours so when I wake up I will go ahead and upload it for everyone.


Fantastic!


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> Unfortunately I'm probably going to miss everything again. I don't get paid until Thursday


I hear ya! I'm still not even sure if this is all even really in stock?


----------



## Kitty




----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

So not happy. Trying to order pet cemetery and it says in stock, but when I try to add to cart it says no longer available? Cut the crap yankee candle, I'm so over all your restrictions this year.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Also says no account with my email address. Boo boo ppppppfffft


----------



## Kitty

YC 15% off your entire purchase! Expires 8/24/14


http://www.retailmenot.com/landing5/yankeecandle.com#print.6123387


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

happythenjaded said:


> Hey all!
> 
> The new YC website is totally confusing....... Not excited about it.... too much bold, LOL!
> 
> I am burning Vanilla Fireside from BBW tonight .... One of my favorites!
> 
> So I just so happened to sneak a looksie at eBay today during lunch and managed to snatch this up.... I've never seen it listed on eBay (or the other two LED houses that came out the same year I believe) so I bought it in like .000001 seconds, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 210320
> 
> 
> View attachment 210321


That's an awesome find Matt! I didn't even know they made houses like this. Congrats!


----------



## happythenjaded

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> That's an awesome find Matt! I didn't even know they made houses like this. Congrats!


Thanks EA! I'm not too familiar with the history behind them besides what I've seen other discuss on here. Sorry I can't recall who has spoken about the houses.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I knew it was a long shot, but I saw the pet cemetery back in stock on the website, so I called customer service to ask for an exchange. And of course they told me what we already know...glitch on the new site, yadah, yadah, and they wouldn't get stock in until 9/2. Had to try though. I'm thinking about ordering an extra one now, just in case I get another broken one.


I think that would be a good idea. The YC shipping department sent mine out in a box of its own with NO packing paper and I'm convinved the USPS played kickball with my package. How this came in one piece, I'll never know. I was irked by the misspelling on it but, hey at least its not broken. Talk about low expectations!


----------



## Mourning Glory

The boots have been taken off the site. I was able to put them in my cart last night but like EA, I was unable to log in. Cutiepie, let us know what happens with your order. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## weenbaby

These are adorbs!

https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pr...l-candle-accessories/214062?keyword=halloween


----------



## happythenjaded

weenbaby said:


> These are adorbs!
> 
> https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pr...l-candle-accessories/214062?keyword=halloween


Cute ! Would need to see in person first though !


----------



## myerman82

i think one or two of those would like good with the "water" themed Boney Bunches. I would much rather see new Pumpkin people though.


----------



## redsea

weenbaby said:


> These are adorbs!
> 
> https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pr...l-candle-accessories/214062?keyword=halloween


These are nice!

I would also enjoy seeing more Pumpkin People, do you know when the last release was?


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> These are nice!
> 
> I would also enjoy seeing more Pumpkin People, do you know when the last release was?


The pumpkin people were released in 2011


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> The pumpkin people were released in 2011


Ah, thanks! Let's write to YC and BBW for more!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Ah, thanks! Let's write to YC and BBW for more!


Redsea, is it normal for a HD video to show up as grainy on one computer and not grainy on another.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Have you guys seen the Witch's Boots at Country Door? They look a lot like the pair at YC.

This is the description:

Ghoulishly detailed, embossed resin; hand-painted black finish. 8 1/2" l x 6" w x 8 1/4" h.

Web site info:

http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/bewitching-boots.pro?omSource=SLI&


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I alllmooost ordered PC last night but I had a feeling that it was another glitch. Be careful trying to submit multiple orders because some people are having their cards charged for each order even though the first 10 or so didn't go through.


----------



## myerman82

OK everyone, here is it as promised. ENJOY!!!

http://youtu.be/1ZRYLNrYwCo


----------



## happythenjaded

Lol that reminds me, I need to dig my Pumpkin People out from storage. And my BBW Haunted House Lum's!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol that reminds me, I need to dig my Pumpkin People out from storage. And my BBW Haunted House Lum's!


Why do you keep your Pumpkin People in storage?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Why do you keep your Pumpkin People in storage?


Yeah, it was between them or some Boneys and you know who lost that battle.

Great job on the video, looks great! Loved it all. You did a great job Myerman!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah, it was between them or some Boneys and you know who lost that battle.
> 
> Great job on the video, looks great! Loved it all. You did a great job Myerman!


Thank you, next up, Boney Bunch display. I'm not promising anything since I don't want to commit to getting another video up. It will just appear when it's done.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Redsea, is it normal for a HD video to show up as grainy on one computer and not grainy on another.


Hi, sorry for the late reply. Hmm, not sure, maybe it has to do with the way it was transferred? Or is it on YouTube? You can usually change the quality of the video on the bottom of it.


----------



## redsea

[QU OTE=myerman82;1662804]OK everyone, here is it as promised. ENJOY!!!

http://youtu.be/1ZRYLNrYwCo[/QUOTE]

Wow, what impressive displays! And the video is so professional!


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply. Hmm, not sure, maybe it has to do with the way it was transferred? Or is it on YouTube? You can usually change the quality of the video on the bottom of it.


Transferred from imovie in highest quality however, I did figure it out. Thanks


----------



## myerman82

redsea said:


> [QU OTE=myerman82;1662804]OK everyone, here is it as promised. ENJOY!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/1ZRYLNrYwCo


Wow, what impressive displays! And the video is so professional![/QUOTE]

Thank you very much.


----------



## Cutiepie

I love the video. I wish I had the imagination to decorate like that. I am one of those that tend to go more glittery or cutesy with my decorations, although I do have some more traditional items just not any real looking spiders (I'd be afraid to go in the room then lol).


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> OK everyone, here is it as promised. ENJOY!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/1ZRYLNrYwCo


Hey myerman82, it's so fun seeing your collection displayed! 

The music and lighting effects add a lot. I particularly like your black tree with purple lights and hanging crystals. The flying skeletons are perfect for your archway. How did you secure their feet to the wall? Loved the blinking lights behind the open shelves and the way you lighted the Boney Bunch candy dish. Is that a tea light that changes colors? How did you get that effect?

Now that I've found sources for battery operated, wax taper candles, I want a hanging candelabra too!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Hey myerman82, it's so fun seeing your collection displayed!
> 
> The music and lighting effects add a lot. I particularly like your black tree with purple lights and hanging crystals. The flying skeletons are perfect for your archway. How did you secure their feet to the wall? Loved the blinking lights behind the open shelves and the way you lighted the Boney Bunch candy dish. Is that a tea light that changes colors? How did you get that effect?
> 
> Now that I've found sources for battery operated, wax taper candles, I want a hanging candelabra too!
> 
> Lisa


I love the tree also


----------



## myerman82

I just left yankee candle and I have some bad news for the witches boots lovers who are waiting for the second shipment. At least in the illinois region, they are no where to be found. They don't think they will be back in stock.


----------



## DarkSecret

Thank you so much for the video Myerman! I truly enjoyed it. Put a smile on my face, I am so ready for Halloween! I especially liked the gargoyle with the lantern, the headless horseman and those little flickering ghost lights! Thanks again!


----------



## Spookywolf

Nice video, Myerman. Very well done. Do you have all that in one room, or is it all over the house? I had the same question as Lisa on the light inside the candy dish. Good job, and now you're all set for Halloween!


----------



## Spookywolf

I need to ask a favor from all the BB submarine owners here. I'd love some feedback on the the tail fin portion of that sub. I just got one from Ebay and mine has a lot of hot glue where the tail fin connects to the body of the sub. I can't tell if that was supposed to be that way and mine just got an extra heavy duty glob of glue, or if it was broken and someone attempted to reattach. I would have thought it would have been all one piece in the ceramic mold, but perhaps it Was made in two sections and glued together. I just can't tell from mine. I'd sure appreciate some advice and eyewitness accounts from those that own this piece before I go any further with following up with the seller and/or Ebay. Thanks so much, guys.


----------



## maxthedog

Spookywolf said:


> I need to ask a favor from all the BB submarine owners here. I'd love some feedback on the the tail fin portion of that sub. I just got one from Ebay and mine has a lot of hot glue where the tail fin connects to the body of the sub. I can't tell if that was supposed to be that way and mine just got an extra heavy duty glob of glue, or if it was broken and someone attempted to reattach. I would have thought it would have been all one piece in the ceramic mold, but perhaps it Was made in two sections and glued together. I just can't tell from mine. I'd sure appreciate some advice and eyewitness accounts from those that own this piece before I go any further with following up with the seller and/or Ebay. Thanks so much, guys.


I have to dig mine out but it wouldn't surprise me if it was glue from production. I know some of the pieces I've come across it. I'm sure someone will beat me to the real answer but I'll look at mine when I'm back later


----------



## myerman82

Thank you everyone for the kind words on my video. I try to do something a little different every year. I used to go all out and fill every inch of my house with Halloween but this year I decided to keep things toned down a bit while still keeping the fun old school creepy vibe that I enjoy. That is only my living room as my friend and I decided that my office and Boney Bunch should be in it's own video. 
The tree on my table is actually branches from my back yard that I spray painted black and added battery operated led lights from Gordmans (Michael's sells them too) and added some crystals on chain. It's a very easy and inexpensive tree to make and it has become everyone's favorite decoration so far. Inside the candy dish is a tiny light that changes colors that I scored from Bed Bath & Beyond. A very easy effect for only a few bucks. If I missed any questions I'm sorry. I want to film another video tonight for my Boney Bunch collection.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words on my video. I try to do something a little different every year. I used to go all out and fill every inch of my house with Halloween but this year I decided to keep things toned down a bit while still keeping the fun old school creepy vibe that I enjoy. That is only my living room as my friend and I decided that my office and Boney Bunch should be in it's own video.
> The tree on my table is actually branches from my back yard that I spray painted black and added battery operated led lights from Gordmans (Michael's sells them too) and added some crystals on chain. It's a very easy and inexpensive tree to make and it has become everyone's favorite decoration so far. Inside the candy dish is a tiny light that changes colors that I scored from Bed Bath & Beyond. A very easy effect for only a few bucks. If I missed any questions I'm sorry. I want to film another video tonight for my Boney Bunch collection.


Great video! I love spray painting branches too. I have black for Halloween and gold for Christmas. I always get many compliments on both.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I stopped at my BBW today. I love the new manager!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> I stopped at my BBW today. I love the new manager!


Omgosh...you got it! I'm so jelly!! Are you gonna open it and give us another pic???


----------



## Mourning Glory

Sure! I'm at work but not feeling very productive!


----------



## Mourning Glory

It fits three mini jars. This is going to look fantastic!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> It fits three mini jars. This is going to look fantastic!


Looooove!! Can't wait to get it !!


----------



## grandma lise

Want!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Want!
> 
> Lisa


Lol yes! I'm already thinking where I can put it lol! Might have to not display the barn this year


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> It fits three mini jars. This is going to look fantastic!



That is adorable!!!! Not sure that I can stomach the price, tho.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> That is adorable!!!! Not sure that I can stomach the price, tho.


I'm with you Lucy.... It's hard to understand the $20 price jump lol. I remember when they used to be 75% off at the SAS. Now they only get like one or two in stores and they're gone ASAP lol. 

I have a ton of $10 off survey coupons but I'm thinking with the price increase I'll just use a 20-25% off coupon instead


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I'm with you Lucy.... It's hard to understand the $20 price jump lol. I remember when they used to be 75% off at the SAS. Now they only get like one or two in stores and they're gone ASAP lol.
> 
> I have a ton of $10 off survey coupons but I'm thinking with the price increase I'll just use a 20-25% off coupon instead


I've NEVER EVER seen one of these in the stores. So, I'm guessing I still won't. LOL! I have a whole stack of the 20% off coupons that start next month.


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> I stopped at my BBW today. I love the new manager!


Awesome! Congrats on getting it!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I've NEVER EVER seen one of these in the stores. So, I'm guessing I still won't. LOL! I have a whole stack of the 20% off coupons that start next month.


I just get on the list for them to call me when it comes in. I didn't this year but I might go see if they have it next week. Or I'll just order online when it's on the site.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I just get on the list for them to call me when it comes in. I didn't this year but I might go see if they have it next week. Or I'll just order online when it's on the site.


How bad is shipping???


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> How bad is shipping???


Well I only order online when it's $1 shipping/free shipping and $10 off/20% off so lol!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> It fits three mini jars. This is going to look fantastic!


Loving it even more now! Thank you for the pic! Calles my stores and no one has it yet


----------



## grandma lise

You guys have totally influenced me. Would have gotten one last year if they hadn't had the quality issues. My BBW's has one. Got it on hold. If I don't like it, maybe I'll save up for the one from 2010...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-Hou...865644&clkid=25024543973417813&_qi=RTM1562569

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> You guys have totally influenced me. Would have gotten one last year if they hadn't had the quality issues. My BBW's has one. Got it on hold. If I don't like it, maybe I'll save up for the one from 2010...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-Hou...865644&clkid=25024543973417813&_qi=RTM1562569
> 
> Lisa


You're gonna love it Lisa, don't worry! Unless the quality is not good... But it looks like they listened to the customers about the horrible quality last year... And with that, a large price increase lol! Seems the quality disappeared when Harry Slatkins signature did lol


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Well I only order online when it's $1 shipping/free shipping and $10 off/20% off so lol!


But it won't let you put in two codes!! So wouldn't it have to be one or the other???


----------



## gloomycatt

I want one too!!! I see I'm not the only one who had issues with the yc website last night. I'm hoping we all end up getting the pieces we want but I'm losing hope on a few pieces. I don't care what's happening next year, i will not miss another premiere!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> OK everyone, here is it as promised. ENJOY!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/1ZRYLNrYwCo


Wow! Awesome display! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> But it won't let you put in two codes!! So wouldn't it have to be one or the other???


Well, they have it where sometimes its "20% OFF PLUS FREE SHIPPING" deals so!


----------



## happythenjaded

Just some random pictures I took when going through some things today (some are not of Boney's... sorry in advance, lol).

































































Sorry for the curse of the side pictures.... dont know why it sometimes does that


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> I'm with you Lucy.... It's hard to understand the $20 price jump lol. I remember when they used to be 75% off at the SAS. Now they only get like one or two in stores and they're gone ASAP lol.
> 
> I have a ton of $10 off survey coupons but I'm thinking with the price increase I'll just use a 20-25% off coupon instead


That's what I did. I happened to have a 20% with me when I stopped in during my lunch break. I asked them to save me one when they go on sale. As an employee was taking down my info, the manager comes up with the box and said she would sell it to me. Maybe not the best timing, what with my jaunt to Marshalls, but what ate you going to do!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> That's what I did. I happened to have a 20% with me when I stopped in during my lunch break. I asked them to save me one when they go on sale. As an employee was taking down my info, the manager comes up with the box and said she would sell it to me. Maybe not the best timing, what with my jaunt to Marshalls, but what ate you going to do!


Yeah they get them early but are told not to sell them until a certain date, but sometimes they will give them up early! 

What did you get from Marshalls?? Do tell!


----------



## happythenjaded

Also wanted to post pictures of the Boney LED house that were posted on the eBay listing I bought as I've only ever seen the 2 pictures of the mansion from the Google site:


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow! Awesome display! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much, Boney Bunches are coming soon.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thank you so much, Boney Bunches are coming soon.


Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Also wanted to post pictures of the Boney LED house that were posted on the eBay listing I bought as I've only ever seen the 2 pictures of the mansion from the Google site:
> 
> View attachment 210448
> 
> 
> View attachment 210449
> 
> 
> View attachment 210450
> 
> 
> View attachment 210451
> 
> 
> View attachment 210452
> 
> 
> View attachment 210453


I am very happy for your latest score. I am hunting down the other two houses but I am coming up empty handed. It's like a myth that these come out but no one has them. LOL


----------



## myerman82

By the way, it kills me that house was on a website for sale $29.99 the year it came out and I passed on it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I am very happy for your latest score. I am hunting down the other two houses but I am coming up empty handed. It's like a myth that these come out but no one has them. LOL


I know, they're like unicorns. We know of them but have never seen one in real life.... lol. Once I have it in my hands I will believe its true. I wish we knew more about those three pieces....


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah they get them early but are told not to sell them until a certain date, but sometimes they will give them up early!
> 
> What did you get from Marshalls?? Do tell!


I got 5 YC candles, a skeleton runner, toxic tonic and spiderweb kitchen towels, 2 bottles (spider and skull) and 3 packages of glitter led tealights. I'm usually anti-glitter but they were calling my name! I will be sure to post pics when I get home.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I know, they're like unicorns. We know of them but have never seen one in real life.... lol. Once I have it in my hands I will believe its true. I wish we knew more about those three pieces....


The one you got (please send it my way  ) was the only one I ever saw for sale online that year. The other two houses are like urban legands. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I got 5 YC candles, a skeleton runner, toxic tonic and spiderweb kitchen towels, 2 bottles (spider and skull) and 3 packages of glitter led tealights. I'm usually anti-glitter but they were calling my name! I will be sure to post pics when I get home.


Well MG, it sounds like you had a fantastic day!!  I am excited to see pictures!! And if you dont mind, can you post pictures of the BBW house with candles inside so I can swoon over it some more?


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> I know, they're like unicorns. We know of them but have never seen one in real life.... lol. Once I have it in my hands I will believe its true. I wish we knew more about those three pieces....


I saw it as late a last year on a website, but I figured it wasn't going anywhere. Looks like I figured wrong.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> The one you got (please send it my way  ) was the only one I ever saw for sale online that year. The other two houses are like urban legands. LOL


Well, at least now we have proof they are out there!! Now if we can only get more people to sell them!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I saw it as late a last year on a website, but I figured it wasn't going anywhere. Looks like I figured wrong.


Thats pretty much why I bought it the moment I saw it, I was like "this is a once in a lifetime chance!" *all dramatic* lol


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thats pretty much why I bought it the moment I saw it, I was like "this is a once in a lifetime chance!" *all dramatic* lol


Almost as dramatic as my "quiet on set" LOL or the first song on my video LMAO


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Well MG, it sounds like you had a fantastic day!!  I am excited to see pictures!! And if you dont mind, can you post pictures of the BBW house with candles inside so I can swoon over it some more?


No problem! I can't wait to see it lit up too!


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> No problem! I can't wait to see it lit up too!


I almost want to head over to White Barn tomorrow and pick up mine that they have on hold for me. Then I remember that if I wait a week Bath & Body Works will have it cheaper with the 20% off coupon.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yeah, never buy without some sort of coupon or discount, lol.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah, never buy without some sort of coupon or discount, lol.


I don't ever step inside Yankee Candle or Bath & Body Works without a coupon. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I don't ever step inside Yankee Candle or Bath & Body Works without a coupon. LOL


There are so many other places that dont offer coupons so when a place actually does, its just not even an option to shop without one!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> There are so many other places that dont offer coupons so when a place actually does, its just not even an option to shop without one!


I meant to ask you, have you picked up any new candles recently?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I meant to ask you, have you picked up any new candles recently?


Not really recent. I'm trying to use up some before I buy anymore.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Just wanted to say hi to you all. Hope everyone is well. I went to YC today. Have you smelled Pumpkin Ginger Bark yet? I picked it up I like it so far. I will say this about YC as mad as I am over the BB quality sucking this year they are the best about coupons.


----------



## Auntmeanne

How do you keep your tarts smelling good? I opened my box of tarts the other day and I noticed most of them have lost their scent.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Anybody seen pumpkin tonight?


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> How do you keep your tarts smelling good? I opened my box of tarts the other day and I noticed most of them have lost their scent.


I just keep mine sealed boxes from Michael's or hobby lobby. I've never had issues with them losing scent! I didn't post pictures of my scentsy bar collection cos I figured it was too boring but lol, I keep them in a large leather box I got from Garden Ridge.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Anybody seen pumpkin tonight?


She hasn't been on the board yet.


----------



## Auntmeanne

She must be at a yc. lol


----------



## Auntmeanne

Happy I liked your pics and I loved your video Meyer you are very very good at decorating.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Have ya'll seen the chocolate layer cake? I picked up one and the pic on the front is about to kill me. I want chocolate cake now.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Happy I liked your pics and I loved your video Meyer you are very very good at decorating.


Thank you very much. I can't wait to take videos of my Boney Bunches and the outside once I start decorating that.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Do you do Christmas to or just a Halloween lover?


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> Do you do Christmas to or just a Halloween lover?


I also do Christmas.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I figured you did. lol I can't wait to see that also.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> I figured you did. lol I can't wait to see that also.


I will be taking a video of Christmas too.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I can't wait to see your outside Halloween. Do you do those blow up things also?


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> I can't wait to see your outside Halloween. Do you do those blow up things also?


Everything outside is handmade. I used to do blow ups but I like to create.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I really can't wait to see the video then.


----------



## myerman82

Auntmeanne said:


> I really can't wait to see the video then.


I start decorating the outside the first week of September. I don't want the neighbors to think I'm crazy. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> It fits three mini jars. This is going to look fantastic!


Congratulations Mourning Glory! I'm really loving this house. I think this is definitely going to have to come home with me this year! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Congratulations Mourning Glory! I'm really loving this house. I think this is definitely going to have to come home with me this year! Thanks for posting the pics.


It will look great next to your totally awesome PC you're going to get!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Also wanted to post pictures of the Boney LED house that were posted on the eBay listing I bought as I've only ever seen the 2 pictures of the mansion from the Google site:
> 
> View attachment 210448
> 
> 
> View attachment 210449
> 
> 
> View attachment 210450
> 
> 
> View attachment 210451
> 
> 
> View attachment 210452
> 
> 
> View attachment 210453


Happy, the details on that house are amazing. I want, I want, LOL!  Does it hold tealights?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, the details on that house are amazing. I want, I want, LOL!  Does it hold tealights?


I dont believe so, but I will let you know once it arrives! I think its just LED lights.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I dont believe so, but I will let you know once it arrives! I think its just LED lights.


Happy, if it does not hold tea-lights, you can send it my way. I'll take very good care of it for you.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, if it does not hold tea-lights, you can send it my way. I'll take very good care of it for you.


Lol, I was wondering why the sudden surge of niceness was happening. Now I see, you are trying to get into my will, lol!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I dont believe so, but I will let you know once it arrives! I think its just LED lights.


Even better - no smoke to clean up. I don't think I've ever even seen that house before - at least not in the store. What year is it from, do you know? And does anyone remember the year that the YC mansions had the big tower on the side? Was that 09 or 2010? With all this house talk, I feel like I'm shopping for YC real estate, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol, I was wondering why the sudden surge of niceness was happening. Now I see, you are trying to get into my will, lol!


Gulp!!!  You see right through me  LOL


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Even better - no smoke to clean up. I don't think I've ever even seen that house before - at least not in the store. What year is it from, do you know? And does anyone remember the year that the YC mansions had the big tower on the side? Was that 09 or 2010? With all this house talk, I feel like I'm shopping for YC real estate, LOL!


It is Yankee Candle real estate with the prices we have to pay just to own some of these pieces. LOL That mansion with the tower was from 2009 and I believe the Mr. Bones houses were from 2010.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Even better - no smoke to clean up. I don't think I've ever even seen that house before - at least not in the store. What year is it from, do you know? And does anyone remember the year that the YC mansions had the big tower on the side? Was that 09 or 2010? With all this house talk, I feel like I'm shopping for YC real estate, LOL!


Well, according to the Google site on Boneys its from 2010. But, I believe it fell under the "Mr. Incredible Bones & Friends", not Boney Bunch. So, I am not sure if it was sold at YC or not? It looks just like the Incredible Bones "hear/speak/see no evil LED heads", and has the same red LED lights, so? 

I wish I knew more about the piece.... when I get it I will see what the bottom of it says, might give us more details. I am not sure if it comes with a box or not.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Gulp!!!  You see right through me  LOL


Someone already beat you to it, its been promised to someone else should I ever wish to part with it


----------



## redsea

Happy, great pictures! I do love that haunted house and the other pictures too!

Myerman, can't wait to see al the displays coming up!

I have a few of those Airblowns, lol. I have a 12ft Frankenstein for Halloween. Trick or Treaters like to take pictures with it, lol.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Someone already beat you to it, its been promised to someone else should I ever wish to part with it


It's ok, you know I'm just joking anyway. I don't think you will ever part with it anyway.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> It's ok, you know I'm just joking anyway. I don't think you will ever part with it anyway.


You never know. Lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good evening (or morning here, LOL!) everyone! Auntmeanne, thank you so very much for asking about me! I was out of town all day, celebrating my birthday.  I am so exhausted from all of the excitement, but I wanted to make sure I took the chance to watch Myerman's AMAZING Halloween video!

Myerman, I thoroughly enjoyed every single second, and your time spent was well worth the effort. Your unique displays have such a personal, eclectic touch, that yes, I find I am once more green with envy.  I noticed that you have the same Totally Ghoul jack-o'-lantern as I do, and I saw that you found the perfect Headless Horseman photo for your garage-sale frame score! I noticed your incorporation of your latest found treasures, and is that Midnight Syndicate music that I heard playing?

I believe your video will inspire all of us in our quest to make this Halloween season more special and memorable than ever. Please also thank your friend for me, as he/she played a vital role in bringing your magical space to life for all of us.


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good evening (or morning here, LOL!) everyone! Auntmeanne, thank you so very much for asking about me! I was out of town all day, celebrating my birthday.  I am so exhausted from all of the excitement, but I wanted to make sure I took the chance to watch Myerman's AMAZING Halloween video!
> 
> Myerman, I thoroughly enjoyed every single second, and your time spent was well worth the effort. Your unique displays have such a personal, eclectic touch, that yes, I find I am once more green with envy.  I noticed that you have the same Totally Ghoul jack-o'-lantern as I do, and I saw that you found the perfect Headless Horseman photo for your garage-sale frame score! I noticed your incorporation of your latest found treasures, and is that Midnight Syndicate music that I heard playing?
> 
> I believe your video will inspire all of us in our quest to make this Halloween season more special and memorable than ever. Please also thank your friend for me, as he/she played a vital role in bringing your magical space to life for all of us.


Thank you, that means a lot to me. I would like to see pictures or videos of everyone displays too.  My friend was a huge help with the special lighting we had to use to make the video not look like we were in total darkness. If you look very close at one point, you can actually see him holding up a light. LOL Yes, that is Midnight Syndicate music that you hear. I do want to credit them for their awesome music that I enjoy every year. I wanted to credit them on Youtube but I was afraid my video would get pulled. However, all the credit goes to Midnight Syndicate. I am feeling the itch to start on my Boney Bunch display video soon.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> What did you get from Marshalls?? Do tell!


Here are my Marshalls items. (Very hard to take a picture that the cats didn't photobomb lol)


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Here are my Marshalls items. (Very hard to take a picture that the cats didn't photobomb lol)


Very nice haul you got. I see Pumpkin Patch and Cider Web candles.  If there are any fans of Yankee Candle Super Sweet Pumpkin, Gordman's has them for $9.99 and I believe there is a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Very nice haul you got. I see Pumpkin Patch and Cider Web candles.  If there are any fans of Yankee Candle Super Sweet Pumpkin, Gordman's has them for $9.99 and I believe there is a 20% off coupon.


I love both Pumpkin Patch and Cider Web. I now have dupliates of them-one to display and one to burn. Witches Brew and Candy Corn-not so much. These will be for display only!


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Well MG, it sounds like you had a fantastic day!!  I am excited to see pictures!! And if you dont mind, can you post pictures of the BBW house with candles inside so I can swoon over it some more?


I used LED tealights. I guess I need to go back to BBW with another 20% and buy some mini candles.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I love both Pumpkin Patch and Cider Web. I now have dupliates of them-one to display and one to burn. Witches Brew and Candy Corn-not so much. These will be for display only!



I agree with Candy Corn and Witches brew. Yankee Candle always makes the most awesome jars with those scents but they just aren't that great to light and enjoy. Another candle that I am trying to hunt down is the Pumpkin Potion candle from two years ago. I remember seeing it at the outlet store and I really did not care for it. However, it's a nice looking jar and I would like to get one for display. I need to take a trip back to the outlet store soon. They were going to call me when Halloween was coming in but I think they just told me that. LOL Sometimes I can score some great deals there and sometimes I leave there disappointed.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I used LED tealights. I guess I need to go back to BBW with another 20% and buy some mini candles.


That luminary looks awesome with tea-lights. I prefer fake lights anyway but if you were going to use mini candles, check out the outlet store. They usually have mini candles that are $1.99. I could definitely see that luminary in my collection. I just wish they would add a pumpkin or something that would make it look a little more Halloween-ish.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I used LED tealights. I guess I need to go back to BBW with another 20% and buy some mini candles.


Ohhhhhhh now that looks GREAT!!! EEE!! thank you!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Here are my Marshalls items. (Very hard to take a picture that the cats didn't photobomb lol)


NICE! I keep checking Marshalls and no Halloween


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> That luminary looks awesome with tea-lights. I prefer fake lights anyway but if you were going to use mini candles, check out the outlet store. They usually have mini candles that are $1.99. I could definitely see that luminary in my collection. I just wish they would add a pumpkin or something that would make it look a little more Halloween-ish.


Which outlets do you shop at for YC and BBW? I'm out in the middle of nowhere but maybe if I take a day trip . . .


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> NICE! I keep checking Marshalls and no Halloween


My Marshalls said they had to clear out back to school before they set up Halloween. Right now they have three teaser tables out. I'm waiting for the full stock. It shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Which outlets do you shop at for YC and BBW? I'm out in the middle of nowhere but maybe if I take a day trip . . .


Gurnee for BBW and Pleasant Prairie for YC.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Which outlets do you shop at for YC and BBW? I'm out in the middle of nowhere but maybe if I take a day trip . . .


Are you more southern Illinois?


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> My Marshalls said they had to clear out back to school before they set up Halloween. Right now they have three teaser tables out. I'm waiting for the full stock. It shouldn't be much longer!


I love Marshalls, I am there so often year round, LOL... But during Halloween season I pretty much stalk them! ...and Ross is right next door, so LOL!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I love Marshalls, I am there so often year round, LOL... But during Halloween season I pretty much stalk them! ...and Ross is right next door, so LOL!!


I never have much luck at Ross. To me, it always looks like a Savers, the shelves are never filled. I know there is a awesome Ross store about a hour away but I hardly go that way and when I do I always forget to check them out.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I never have much luck at Ross. To me, it always looks like a Savers, the shelves are never filled. I know there is a awesome Ross store about a hour away but I hardly go that way and when I do I always forget to check them out.


My Ross has Halloween out on end caps only right now, but they usually have great finds. I prefer Marshalls though. I am hoping to find the YC Halloween candles when I go back this week!


----------



## grandma lise

BBW's realized they didn't have the Haunted House Luminary after I called, so I'm waiting to see if it's in the next shipment. Our Ross, Marshalls, and TJMaxx are beginning to put Halloween out...finally!

I got two Yankee Candle 3-wick tumblers for $5.99 each. They're black but they're the Candy Corn scent, perfect for my YC Witch Hand. I'm still watching for that Poison Apple candle. 

Dropped by our local Yankee Candle. The don't think they're going to get all of the Boney Bunch back in for September 2nd, or the Witch Boots or the Witch Hand so it's a good thing I got what I wanted at the "Preview" party.

Mourning Glory, thanks for the pictures of the lit Haunted House. I can hardly wait to see it! Our Marshall's got one of the Skeleton Runner. It's really nice. Tempted to go back and get it. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Are you more southern Illinois?


Roughly 90 miles southwest of Chicago. Gurnee would be doable. I'd have to mapquest Pleasant Prairie to see how far it is from me.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, and our Value Village is putting Halloween out too. They have the Gemmy phone for $19.99 that Target was selling last year. When you turn the dial, the phone rings. When you pick up the hand set, it say's creepy things like, I'm right behind you" or something like that. So tempted...they had six. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> BBW's realized they didn't have the Haunted House Luminary after I called, so I'm waiting to see if it's in the next shipment. Our Ross, Marshalls, and TJMaxx are beginning to put Halloween out...finally!
> 
> I got two Yankee Candle 3-wick tumblers for $5.99 each. They're black but they're the Candy Corn scent, perfect for my YC Witch Hand. I'm still watching for that Poison Apple candle.
> 
> Dropped by our local Yankee Candle. The don't think they're going to get all of the Boney Bunch back in for September 2nd, or the Witch Boots or the Witch Hand so it's a good thing I got what I wanted at the "Preview" party.
> 
> Mourning Glory, thanks for the pictures of the lit Haunted House. I can hardly wait to see it! Our Marshall's got one of the Skeleton Runner. It's really nice. Tempted to go back and get it.
> 
> Lisa


I'm really hoping for the Poison Apple candle as well. If anyone sees it at a particular store please let me know!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> BBW's realized they didn't have the Haunted House Luminary after I called, so I'm waiting to see if it's in the next shipment. Our Ross, Marshalls, and TJMaxx are beginning to put Halloween out...finally!
> 
> I got two Yankee Candle 3-wick tumblers for $5.99 each. They're black but they're the Candy Corn scent, perfect for my YC Witch Hand. I'm still watching for that Poison Apple candle.
> 
> Dropped by our local Yankee Candle. The don't think they're going to get all of the Boney Bunch back in for September 2nd, or the Witch Boots or the Witch Hand so it's a good thing I got what I wanted at the "Preview" party.
> 
> Mourning Glory, thanks for the pictures of the lit Haunted House. I can hardly wait to see it! Our Marshall's got one of the Skeleton Runner. It's really nice. Tempted to go back and get it.
> 
> Lisa


Yankee Candle told me that the Boots aren't going to be back in stock for the September 2nd release. I believe they said the witches hat jar topper is also a no go for the next release. I did get a peak at their Halloween display setup. The front of the store is going to be a cardboard table that looking like a black witches table with draws printed in the front. On the very top with be a big cardboard cutout of Drop Dead Gorgeous Boney Bunch. Now, here is what I don't understand. In the pictures the mangers were given for the displays, they are focused on the Spellbound witch line. The setup clearly shows the witches boots and the jar topper in the pictures, yet they won't be getting more stock. I have a feeling that they did not get their shipment on time and either we will see the boots back in stores closer to Halloween or they will hold the stock until next Halloween.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Roughly 90 miles southwest of Chicago. Gurnee would be doable. I'd have to mapquest Pleasant Prairie to see how far it is from me.


My parents live 80 miles away and I consider that a long drove. LOL You do live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## happythenjaded

I hope everyone gets what they want with the restock!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> BBW's realized they didn't have the Haunted House Luminary after I called, so I'm waiting to see if it's in the next shipment. Our Ross, Marshalls, and TJMaxx are beginning to put Halloween out...finally!
> 
> I got two Yankee Candle 3-wick tumblers for $5.99 each. They're black but they're the Candy Corn scent, perfect for my YC Witch Hand. I'm still watching for that Poison Apple candle.
> 
> Dropped by our local Yankee Candle. The don't think they're going to get all of the Boney Bunch back in for September 2nd, or the Witch Boots or the Witch Hand so it's a good thing I got what I wanted at the "Preview" party.
> 
> Mourning Glory, thanks for the pictures of the lit Haunted House. I can hardly wait to see it! Our Marshall's got one of the Skeleton Runner. It's really nice. Tempted to go back and get it.
> 
> Lisa



$5.99? Way to go Lisa! Sorry to hear your BBW didnt have the house after all. I am hoping mine will have one, I dont want to order online unless I have to, the houses are too heavy to trust in the hands of the deliver people, LOL!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I hope everyone gets what they want with the restock!


Happy, a lot of the restock is really bad quality, especially the Boney Bunches. I saw the bird today and wanted to get a second one to put away for me nephew. The wings were badly painted and filled with blobs and air bubbles. It's didn't even have the glossy shine. The entire bird itself was filled with bumps due to a very poor paint job. When I showed the manger she acted as if nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> $5.99? Way to go Lisa! Sorry to hear your BBW didnt have the house after all. I am hoping mine will have one, I dont want to order online unless I have to, the houses are too heavy to trust in the hands of the deliver people, LOL!


My B&BW told me today that they did not get their Halloween stock yet.  However, the other stores in my area confirmed that the stock is waiting in the back room but can not be put out until next Sunday. I don't understand this 2 for $22 flash sale they are having this weekend. It's the same candle they had out last week and nothing new. It would have made more sense to save this 2 for $22 sale until next weekend.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, a lot of the restock is really bad quality, especially the Boney Bunches. I saw the bird today and wanted to get a second one to put away for me nephew. The wings were badly painted and filled with blobs and air bubbles. It's didn't even have the glossy shine. The entire bird itself was filled with bumps due to a very poor paint job. When I showed the manger she acted as if nothing was wrong with it.


Well in my opinion I would rather have a piece that is done poorly than not have it at all. As long as its not broken it really wouldnt bother me. I think we just have to accept the fact that yes the quality is not as great as the older pieces, but what can we do? They obviously arent going to fix it. The other pieces YC does are never done as bad as the Boneys because they dont produce as many of those pieces as they do Boneys. They just slap these suckers together and we buy them any way, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> My B&BW told me today that they did not get their Halloween stock yet.  However, the other stores in my area confirmed that the stock is waiting in the back room but can not be put out until next Sunday. I don't understand this 2 for $22 flash sale they are having this weekend. It's the same candle they had out last week and nothing new. It would have made more sense to save this 2 for $22 sale until next weekend.


I am just glad they brought back the Boo-Tique this year. Now lets just see if they go all out for it or just have a few pieces and a tiny little sign at the register like last year.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Well in my opinion I would rather have a piece that is done poorly than not have it at all. As long as its not broken it really wouldnt bother me. I think we just have to accept the fact that yes the quality is not as great as the older pieces, but what can we do? They obviously arent going to fix it. The other pieces YC does are never done as bad as the Boneys because they dont produce as many of those pieces as they do Boneys. They just slap these suckers together and we buy them any way, LOL!


I see where you are coming from. Personally, I want to have the best piece I could find in displayed in my collection. So far, I'm happy with what I picked out this year. Yankee Candle replaced the two pieces that were chipped. However, I am awaiting a new Bus and Wake the Dead because these pieces are very poorly done and chipped. I can to realize that as long as they are not chipped I will accept the replacements and enjoy them. I am looking to buy doubles of the really nice pieces and but them away for my nephew. I think he will love to have his own little Boney Bunch collection when he gets a little older. I showed him what I have put away for him so far and all he said was "can I play with them now" LOL He really loves the school bus and was excited when it came in. I figured I would just put it away for him.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I am just glad they brought back the Boo-Tique this year. Now lets just see if they go all out for it or just have a few pieces and a tiny little sign at the register like last year.
> 
> View attachment 210497


From what I have heard, there should be quit a few items coming out this year. I hope they go all out but from the looks of things them might just have a small section just for the Halloween lovers. I really wish that Vampire Blood candle would have made it pass test stage. It would have been a cool candle just to have.


----------



## happythenjaded

I just checked and I paid $12.50 for Ghoulia (with knives) last September..... How is that even possible? Lol. 

Sorry that was random! But yes Vampires Blood candle would have been cool! I'm def gonna try and score some YC Halloween candles at Ross or Marshall's !


----------



## gloomycatt

myerman82 said:


> Gurnee for BBW and Pleasant Prairie for YC.


I go to Johnson Creek for BBW and Oshkosh for YC


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

myerman82 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words on my video. I try to do something a little different every year. I used to go all out and fill every inch of my house with Halloween but this year I decided to keep things toned down a bit while still keeping the fun old school creepy vibe that I enjoy. That is only my living room as my friend and I decided that my office and Boney Bunch should be in it's own video.
> The tree on my table is actually branches from my back yard that I spray painted black and added battery operated led lights from Gordmans (Michael's sells them too) and added some crystals on chain. It's a very easy and inexpensive tree to make and it has become everyone's favorite decoration so far. Inside the candy dish is a tiny light that changes colors that I scored from Bed Bath & Beyond. A very easy effect for only a few bucks. If I missed any questions I'm sorry. I want to film another video tonight for my Boney Bunch collection.


Awesome decorating--I love the crystal tree!


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> Here are my Marshalls items. (Very hard to take a picture that the cats didn't photobomb lol)


Great haul! Love the tea lights, mine are boring and white. I will have to keep an eye out for sure! It's nearly impossible for me to take a picture without a photo bombing cat. I never really noticed until my mom pointed it out. He has to be in the middle of EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm really hoping for the Poison Apple candle as well. If anyone sees it at a particular store please let me know!


I got two (so sorry...) at a YC outlet store last year when they clearanced out all the Halloween. I love apple candle but this one was a bit meh, but know a lot of you don't burn them!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle told me that the Boots aren't going to be back in stock for the September 2nd release. I believe they said the witches hat jar topper is also a no go for the next release. I did get a peak at their Halloween display setup. The front of the store is going to be a cardboard table that looking like a black witches table with draws printed in the front. On the very top with be a big cardboard cutout of Drop Dead Gorgeous Boney Bunch. Now, here is what I don't understand. In the pictures the mangers were given for the displays, they are focused on the Spellbound witch line. The setup clearly shows the witches boots and the jar topper in the pictures, yet they won't be getting more stock. I have a feeling that they did not get their shipment on time and either we will see the boots back in stores closer to Halloween or they will hold the stock until next Halloween.


My store got hands, boots, and jar toppers this week. Boots sold in seconds, they still had the topper and hand.


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle told me that the Boots aren't going to be back in stock for the September 2nd release. I believe they said the witches hat jar topper is also a no go for the next release. I did get a peak at their Halloween display setup. The front of the store is going to be a cardboard table that looking like a black witches table with draws printed in the front. On the very top with be a big cardboard cutout of Drop Dead Gorgeous Boney Bunch. Now, here is what I don't understand. In the pictures the mangers were given for the displays, they are focused on the Spellbound witch line. The setup clearly shows the witches boots and the jar topper in the pictures, yet they won't be getting more stock. I have a feeling that they did not get their shipment on time and either we will see the boots back in stores closer to Halloween or they will hold the stock until next Halloween.


I hope your store still gets the Boots back for you, or maybe another store will have them? 


happythenjaded said:


> Well in my opinion I would rather have a piece that is done poorly than not have it at all. As long as its not broken it really wouldnt bother me. I think we just have to accept the fact that yes the quality is not as great as the older pieces, but what can we do? They obviously arent going to fix it. The other pieces YC does are never done as bad as the Boneys because they dont produce as many of those pieces as they do Boneys. They just slap these suckers together and we buy them any way, LOL!


I am definitely thinking this way too now. The only one I have left I think I want to replace is the Pet Cem due to the chip on the dogs ear.  Chips are even worse than bad paint for me. 


happythenjaded said:


> I am just glad they brought back the Boo-Tique this year. Now lets just see if they go all out for it or just have a few pieces and a tiny little sign at the register like last year.
> 
> View attachment 210497


I am pretty excited for this now! So, I thought it was September 3? Is that correct? Thanks!


happythenjaded said:


> I just checked and I paid $12.50 for Ghoulia (with knives) last September..... How is that even possible? Lol.
> 
> Sorry that was random! But yes Vampires Blood candle would have been cool! I'm def gonna try and score some YC Halloween candles at Ross or Marshall's !


Oh, what is Ghoulia? Forgive my ignorance, lol.


----------



## Kitty

Ghoulia


----------



## redsea

Kitty said:


> Ghoulia
> 
> View attachment 210513
> View attachment 210514


Oh, cute! Thanks!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

happythenjaded said:


> Also wanted to post pictures of the Boney LED house that were posted on the eBay listing I bought as I've only ever seen the 2 pictures of the mansion from the Google site:
> 
> View attachment 210448
> 
> 
> View attachment 210449
> 
> 
> View attachment 210450
> 
> 
> View attachment 210451
> 
> 
> View attachment 210452
> 
> 
> View attachment 210453



Happy--that is spectacular! What a fabulous score


----------



## happythenjaded

Morning!

Yeah I know we all have our different opinions on what quality we will accept on our Boneys. I just honestly am not that critical because then I feel it takes the fun out of it for me personally. I obviously see a dramatic difference in quality in some pieces, but I kinda grow to love the imperfections in each one lol. No chips, cracks, or breaks are accepted here but other than that I'm generally good. Oh, the glue disasters bother me greatly though. Lol 

With coupons it makes them such a great discount anyway, it's not like I'm paying $100 for a messed up piece on eBay, ya know? If I'm shelling out a fortune on a piece then yes I expect perfection on it lol!  

I need to dig out my BBW haunted luminaries, pumpkin people, and Ghoulia today!


----------



## happythenjaded

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Happy--that is spectacular! What a fabulous score


Thank you Absynthe!  I'm pretty thrilled about it! I'm ready for it to be here so I can look on the bottom and see what information it gives. Lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Ghoulia
> 
> View attachment 210513
> View attachment 210514


I wouldn't mind seeing a continuation on Ghoulia, she's so unique!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My store got hands, boots, and jar toppers this week. Boots sold in seconds, they still had the topper and hand.


The funny thing is, is I don't think stores know what they are receiving on their trucks anymore. I called my store this week, and asked about the Spellbound items. I was told, that according to their inventory list, they were not expecting any witch items. When I got to the store yesterday, that had indeed received at least the boots and the jar topper. The boots were already sold, and there were two jar toppers still in the store. The manager mentioned that she had no idea any of those were going to be in that shipment. Sadly, my store doesn't do wait lists, so every time this happens, I miss out. 

I am so hoping that the order I placed for the boots gets filled. I really need them for a display I am working on. I understand everyone's frustration about trying to get the items they want most. It is pretty discouraging, especially now that we are hearing that some stores may not receive replenishment stock for September 2nd. My fingers are crossed that these issues resolve themselves for everyone. We need our goods, so we can get to decorating already!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The funny thing is, is I don't think stores know what they are receiving on their trucks anymore. I called my store this week, and asked about the Spellbound items. I was told, that according to their inventory list, they were not expecting any witch items. When I got to the store yesterday, that had indeed received at least the boots and the jar topper. The boots were already sold, and there were two jar toppers still in the store. The manager mentioned that she had no idea any of those were going to be in that shipment. Sadly, my store doesn't do wait lists, so every time this happens, I miss out.
> 
> I am so hoping that the order I placed for the boots gets filled. I really need them for a display I am working on. I understand everyone's frustration about trying to get the items they want most. It is pretty discouraging, especially now that we are hearing that some stores may not receive replenishment stock for September 2nd. My fingers are crossed that these issues resolve themselves for everyone. We need our goods, so we can get to decorating already!



Pumpkin you should speak to the manager of the store about at least notifying you when those boots come in. My daughter lives some distance from me in Va and her store also has a list, unfortunately there are least a dozen ahead of her. Several weeks ago I went into my store, talked with the manager, and at that time she didn't have a list, although at least one other person had asked. So she started a list and I got my boots. That is poor customer service on the part of your store. I am sure you are probably one of their best customers and they should recognize that and try to help you out. I have an ornament I want for Christmas so I went into Hallmark and asked if there was a list, sure enough there is so my name is on that list too. So give it a try and see if you can convince them to start a list, it would simply be good customer service on their part.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The funny thing is, is I don't think stores know what they are receiving on their trucks anymore. I called my store this week, and asked about the Spellbound items. I was told, that according to their inventory list, they were not expecting any witch items. When I got to the store yesterday, that had indeed received at least the boots and the jar topper. The boots were already sold, and there were two jar toppers still in the store. The manager mentioned that she had no idea any of those were going to be in that shipment. Sadly, my store doesn't do wait lists, so every time this happens, I miss out.
> 
> I am so hoping that the order I placed for the boots gets filled. I really need them for a display I am working on. I understand everyone's frustration about trying to get the items they want most. It is pretty discouraging, especially now that we are hearing that some stores may not receive replenishment stock for September 2nd. My fingers are crossed that these issues resolve themselves for everyone. We need our goods, so we can get to decorating already!


That's not true, my store knows EXACTLY what they are getting. They get a ginormous list ahead of time, they use that list to check the stuff in. It shows item description, price and quantity receiving. Sadly, I think your store is blowing smoke up your bum......


----------



## grandma lise

*Witch Boots at Country Door*



Hell Harpy said:


> Have you guys seen the Witch's Boots at Country Door? They look a lot like the pair at YC.
> 
> This is the description:
> 
> Ghoulishly detailed, embossed resin; hand-painted black finish. 8 1/2" l x 6" w x 8 1/4" h.
> 
> Web site info:
> 
> http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/bewitching-boots.pro?omSource=SLI&


Pumpkin Muffin, these boots look even nicer than the YC one's. I think the Witch Boots will be part of the line again next year, but for this year, what Hell Harpy found might work well too.

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Burned Pumpkin Pecan Waffle last night, OMG it's amazing!!!! Currently have Limoncello lit, meh. Can't smell it at all.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Burned Pumpkin Pecan Waffle last night, OMG it's amazing!!!! Currently have Limoncello lit, meh. Can't smell it at all.


I haven't tried limoncello candle yet because i buy it I'm the hand soap so it reminds me of that lol! 

I'm burning Vanilla Fireside still.... So glad I bought multiples of it in case it doesn't come back this winter! 

Those boots from Country Door are a nice substitute for those who want the boots from YC. Does the CD version hold candles or anything?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Pumpkin you should speak to the manager of the store about at least notifying you when those boots come in. My daughter lives some distance from me in Va and her store also has a list, unfortunately there are least a dozen ahead of her. Several weeks ago I went into my store, talked with the manager, and at that time she didn't have a list, although at least one other person had asked. So she started a list and I got my boots. That is poor customer service on the part of your store. I am sure you are probably one of their best customers and they should recognize that and try to help you out. I have an ornament I want for Christmas so I went into Hallmark and asked if there was a list, sure enough there is so my name is on that list too. So give it a try and see if you can convince them to start a list, it would simply be good customer service on their part.


Thanks so much for taking the time to share your thoughts, DS. I did approach my store about it a couple of weeks ago, and I got the most puzzled look from the sales associate there. And, she is management! Of course, then again, these are the same people that did not know the Boney Bird Plane came with batteries. 

I agree that a waitlist is a simple way to resolve a problem for customers. Hallmark has been doing it for as long as I can remember. But, then again, we are seeing that Hallmark's entire approach to the season this year is well above par, when compared to that of YC.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> That's not true, my store knows EXACTLY what they are getting. They get a ginormous list ahead of time, they use that list to check the stuff in. It shows item description, price and quantity receiving. Sadly, I think your store is blowing smoke up your bum......


Yes, Lucy. It doesn't make sense to me either. I have never heard of this happening with any other store receiving inventory. I worked retail for years, and after knowing how inventory is received, I just don't see how it is possible. My store has always been so good to me; I am at a complete loss when it comes to making sense of the unsensible.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Burned Pumpkin Pecan Waffle last night, OMG it's amazing!!!! Currently have Limoncello lit, meh. Can't smell it at all.


You are now hooked for life, Lucy! PPW is heroin for candles. Just one burn, and you will be back for more, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, these boots look even nicer than the YC one's. I think the Witch Boots will be part of the line again next year, but for this year, what Hell Harpy found might work well too.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks so much, Lisa! I saw these from a post on the BBL website. They look to be a good alternative; I am so hoping that my order for the YC ones will ship, though!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> I haven't tried limoncello candle yet because i buy it I'm the hand soap so it reminds me of that lol!
> 
> I'm burning Vanilla Fireside still.... So glad I bought multiples of it in case it doesn't come back this winter!
> 
> Those boots from Country Door are a nice substitute for those who want the boots from YC. Does the CD version hold candles or anything?


Happy, the boots from Country Door are just props; they are not functional in any way.


----------



## DarkSecret

Well judging by the last couple of weeks, it appears the retail stores get stock on Friday? I got my boots on a Friday, and I think Spooky got hers on a Saturday. This past Friday, right after work, I went to the YC in the mall and bought two witch hands and the jar topper. I got the jar topper for my daughter. There were no boots, but maybe they were filling requests from their list. I believe the retail stores will be stocked for the Labor Day weekend. Guess we will see.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Well judging by the last couple of weeks, it appears the retail stores get stock on Friday? I got my boots on a Friday, and I think Spooky got hers on a Saturday. This past Friday, right after work, I went to the YC in the mall and bought two witch hands and the jar topper. I got the jar topper for my daughter. There were no boots, but maybe they were filling requests from their list. I believe the retail stores will be stocked for the Labor Day weekend. Guess we will see.


My store got their stuff in Thursday. But they were just starting to unpack it all Friday afternoon. End of the week would make the most sense. That way they are fully stocked for the weekend.


----------



## Lucy08

Anyone with a HomeGoods, have you found anything good yet???? My store seems to be fully stocked, but meh! I bought one YC candle, the cute spider basket, and a set of glittery tapers. But that's it!!! My store has a million glass pumpkins and a ton of those weird stuffed animals. But not much else. I'm so disappointed!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> My store got their stuff in Thursday. But they were just starting to unpack it all Friday afternoon. End of the week would make the most sense. That way they are fully stocked for the weekend.


Yep, my thoughts exactly. My concern now is their crazy website. They assured us, every time we would do a live chat, that there would be a restock on September 2. If that is the case, that website needs some work! I tried to order and like everyone else I got two different totals, I didn't place the order. And there are some items I would like to order before the current coupon expires. So I hope they get their act together on their website.


----------



## DarkSecret

Went to Home Goods Friday night also. They had BB trick or treat med jars. I saw those glass pumpkins. Saw the headless knight with a light up pumpkin in his hand. Not much else. Last week the guy stocking told me everything would be put out by Aug 21. But there was nothing there that caught my eye.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Went to Home Goods Friday night also. They had BB trick or treat med jars. I saw those glass pumpkins. Saw the headless knight with a light up pumpkin in his hand. Not much else. Last week the guy stocking told me everything would be put out by Aug 21. But there was nothing there that caught my eye.


 I finally get a HomeGoods and there's nothing good.


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> I finally get a HomeGoods and there's nothing good.


Sorry Lucy,maybe they will get more in. Last year it seems they had more variety. At least it looks like BBW has an awesome haunted mansion. I haven't bought much there except of course lotions. But I want to try their candles, I've heard nothing but good things about them. So next paycheck watch out BBW cause I will be hitting the store. I hope they have the mansion by the weekend.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Sorry Lucy,maybe they will get more in. Last year it seems they had more variety. At least it looks like BBW has an awesome haunted mansion. I haven't bought much there except of course lotions. But I want to try their candles, I've heard nothing but good things about them. So next paycheck watch out BBW cause I will be hitting the store. I hope they have the mansion by the weekend.


The candles are awesome!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

My wallet is begging me to stop LOL. 

I need to find some Boney candles this week or I will screeeeam, lol! 

That BBW mansion is also coming home with me, despite the price increase. I will just have to let the barn sit this year out, LOL! 

I am getting the fish boat, witch hand, another candy dish, and maybe the Boney mansion (still undecided) during the restock.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of all of the talk about the witches boots, I received a notification from YC this afternoon that my order was cancelled. Here was the message. 

We're sorry. We were unable to ship the item you ordered. 

At the time you placed your order, the item looked like it was in stock. But, as hard as we work to keep it from happening, sometimes orders go through quicker than our real-time inventory can keep up with. You will not, of course, be charged for any item not shipped. 

Order # SG30045834
In Store Sku	Description	Qty	Price
1321854	Witch's Boots	2	22.9900

We don't want that to be the end of the story. 

Please call us at 1-877-803-6890, so we can find something else to make you happy. We'll make sure you get it... and quickly. You won't be charged any additional shipping charge, just the purchase price of the new item.

By the way, I still can't log into my old account on the website. I hope that things work out better for the rest of you. YC has really let me down this year.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> My wallet is begging me to stop LOL.
> 
> I need to find some Boney candles this week or I will screeeeam, lol!
> 
> That BBW mansion is also coming home with me, despite the price increase. I will just have to let the barn sit this year out, LOL!
> 
> I am getting the fish boat, witch hand, another candy dish, and maybe the Boney mansion (still undecided) during the restock.


I finally got my YC stuff unpacked, yes from weeks ago!!!! And now I need to find a home for all the BBW candles all over my kitchen counters! I do want a couple more candles, tho. Funny thing, online they have been 2/$22 but the store has been 2/$24!!


----------



## Court023

just got my cancellation from yankee candle saying my witch boots got canceled cause they had none in stock so close but yet so far away


----------



## DarkSecret

Me too Happy! I've never bought anything Halloween from BBW. As far as YC I still want another witch hand, the cat with the pumpkins, the sparkling jack o lantern stuff, maybe that bird! And some more candles. I will probably wait until that friends and family thing for the candles.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Court023 said:


> just got my cancellation from yankee candle saying my witch boots got canceled cause they had none in stock so close but yet so far away


Me too. So sorry for all of us.


----------



## DarkSecret

Court023 said:


> just got my cancellation from yankee candle saying my witch boots got canceled cause they had none in stock so close but yet so far away


So sorry, the exact same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I got a telephone message, and email and finally I called YC myself and got the bad news. I can understand this happening once but twice! No excuse for it!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of all of the talk about the witches boots, I received a notification from YC this afternoon that my order was cancelled. Here was the message.
> 
> We're sorry. We were unable to ship the item you ordered.
> 
> At the time you placed your order, the item looked like it was in stock. But, as hard as we work to keep it from happening, sometimes orders go through quicker than our real-time inventory can keep up with. You will not, of course, be charged for any item not shipped.
> 
> Order # SG30045834
> In Store Sku	Description	Qty	Price
> 1321854	Witch's Boots	2	22.9900
> 
> We don't want that to be the end of the story.
> 
> Please call us at 1-877-803-6890, so we can find something else to make you happy. We'll make sure you get it... and quickly. You won't be charged any additional shipping charge, just the purchase price of the new item.
> 
> By the way, I still can't log into my old account on the website. I hope that things work out better for the rest of you. YC has really let me down this year.


That is the same pat answer I received a couple of weeks ago. Except they didn't offer me free shipping on an item of my choice. I got a $25 gift card when I called and spoke with a person. I was polite with her because of course it wasn't her fault. She said I would be getting a catalog featuring all their Halloween line which I was told would be restocked Sept 2. I never did get the catalog.


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> Me too Happy! I've never bought anything Halloween from BBW. As far as YC I still want another witch hand, the cat with the pumpkins, the sparkling jack o lantern stuff, maybe that bird! And some more candles. I will probably wait until that friends and family thing for the candles.


You should back collect the previous years Haunted Luminaries . 

I am so glad I got the bird! I love him now!


----------



## myerman82

Sorry about everyone's order being cancelled. Around this time, if it seems to good to be true it must be Yankee Candle. At least they were honest and didn't make you wait a few weeks. This tells me that probably won't get more back in stock.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Sorry about everyone's order being cancelled. Around this time, if it seems to good to be true it must be Yankee Candle. At least they were honest and didn't make you wait a few weeks. This tells me that probably won't get more back in stock.


Or thats what they want us to think, lol. Hmmmm...


----------



## maxthedog

well i really hope everyone gets what they were looking for...I had no intention of getting the boots originally then they were still there and we grabbed them on the last order on the preview day


----------



## DarkSecret

maxthedog said:


> well i really hope everyone gets what they were looking for...I had no intention of getting the boots originally then they were still there and we grabbed them on the last order on the preview day
> 
> View attachment 210560


You know I might just have to buy that tart burner too! I keep adding to my list of things I'd like to get, that is if they all come back into stock!


----------



## happythenjaded

Greaaaaat display Max!! 

I am with you DarkSecret.....my list just keeps getting longer LOL! Aye!!


----------



## maxthedog

I had to get the burner after already having the other things lol..with the 20 off 45, I also ended up getting the boney cat and had vouchers from YC rewards. couldn't pass it up,

We actually have some spider web like things to put down underneath it, just haven't done it yet


----------



## Cutiepie

I also got the same email and i am furious. I can understand one time but twice in a week? I don't think I should have received another gift card, but they could have thrown in something like a really good coupon or anything would have been nice.



Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of all of the talk about the witches boots, I received a notification from YC this afternoon that my order was cancelled. Here was the message.
> 
> We're sorry. We were unable to ship the item you ordered.
> 
> At the time you placed your order, the item looked like it was in stock. But, as hard as we work to keep it from happening, sometimes orders go through quicker than our real-time inventory can keep up with. You will not, of course, be charged for any item not shipped.
> 
> Order # SG30045834
> In Store Sku	Description	Qty	Price
> 1321854	Witch's Boots	2	22.9900
> 
> We don't want that to be the end of the story.
> 
> Please call us at 1-877-803-6890, so we can find something else to make you happy. We'll make sure you get it... and quickly. You won't be charged any additional shipping charge, just the purchase price of the new item.
> 
> By the way, I still can't log into my old account on the website. I hope that things work out better for the rest of you. YC has really let me down this year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Hey, everyone! Sorry to hear that recent orders have been cancelled.  It seems like YC can't get it together this year.

Sorry I've been MIA, getting things ready for back to school, whoo hoo. lol

I did find some more cute Halloween things that I thought you'd appreciate. 








Found this cute critters and pumpkins cup at Barnes & Noble.








Also, how stylish and adorable will my dogs look come September 1st? 








And finally, more signs of BBW Halloween!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Or thats what they want us to think, lol. Hmmmm...


Maybe but why wouldn't they just hold on to the orders until they come back in stock?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Maybe but why wouldn't they just hold on to the orders until they come back in stock?


Perhaps they are unsure of how many they will have available? I'm not sure...


----------



## redsea

maxthedog said:


> well i really hope everyone gets what they were looking for...I had no intention of getting the boots originally then they were still there and we grabbed them on the last order on the preview day
> 
> View attachment 210560


I love this display!  Great job.


----------



## gloomycatt

*sigh* Well i guess if they don't restock those butt boots I'll have to look on evil-bay.


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> *sigh* Well i guess if they don't restock those butt boots I'll have to look on evil-bay.


At least we always have evilbay if all else fails!


----------



## gloomycatt

Maybe someone else will find boots in their local store and ship them to me...we're all friends, right? *cricket sounds*


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Maybe someone else will find boots in their local store and ship them to me...we're all friends, right? *cricket sounds*


I *might* go to a YC store this upcoming weekend or the one after (haven't decided yet). I want to go out of town to do some Halloween shopping for my bday that's coming up. I would be more than happy to pick them up for you if I see them. I have no interest in them personally so  

Hopefully they will be back in stock on sept 2nd! Just grab em fast before the vultures! 

Did you all see the witches hand sold for $11.50 with free shipping? Nice score!


----------



## gloomycatt

Happy early b-day!!! I hope your shopping trip goes well


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Happy early b-day!!! I hope your shopping trip goes well


Thank you! I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but it will involve shopping lol!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And now you are replying to your own posts, LOL! I guess you want to be like me when you grow up too!


I'd also now like to be like Myerman when I grow up. I may be a little late chiming in on this, but I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED your video. Hats off to you and your friend for putting that together. The lighting, music, ambience...I'm so jazzed up to start decorating.  

And your displays were out of this world. Those branches were so unique, and I adored the skeletons in the archway. Myerman, did anyone ask what your favorite item shown so far was? Or is that just too hard to choose with so many killer pieces?!?

Again, many thanks for all the time you spent to be able to share this with us here! Looking forward to your next production.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I'd also now like to be like Myerman when I grow up. I may be a little late chiming in on this, but I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED your video. Hats off to you and your friend for putting that together. The lighting, music, ambience...I'm so jazzed up to start decorating.
> 
> And your displays were out of this world. Those branches were so unique, and I adored the skeletons in the archway. Myerman, did anyone ask what your favorite item shown so far was? Or is that just too hard to choose with so many killer pieces?!?
> 
> Again, many thanks for all the time you spent to be able to share this with us here! Looking forward to your next production.


Thank you so much. It is hard to choose because I love everything. LOL


----------



## gloomycatt

Stalking evil-bay....mwuh ha haaaaaa


----------



## Madjoodie

gloomycatt said:


> Maybe someone else will find boots in their local store and ship them to me...we're all friends, right? *cricket sounds*


I've been keeping my eyes open, and will certainly pick another pair up if I see them in my part of the state. I'll let ya know if I have any luck, Gloomycatt. 

Or hopefully one of these times the boots pop up on the website, they'll actually be available. YC's website glitches are growing old real fast.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I've been keeping my eyes open, and will certainly pick another pair up if I see them in my part of the state. I'll let ya know if I have any luck, Gloomycatt.
> 
> Or hopefully one of these times the boots pop up on the website, they'll actually be available. YC's website glitches are growing old real fast.


I really don't trust Yankee Candles website this year. I hope everything eventually comes back in stock and everyone gets what they need. They really need to get things together as this is their biggest time of the year.


----------



## gloomycatt

I found a few things but i wish they were BIN. I don't do well in bidding wars lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I really don't trust Yankee Candles website this year. I hope everything eventually comes back in stock and everyone gets what they need. They really need to get things together as this is their biggest time of the year.


I agree. It's been a nightmare. Who does a total website change during their busiest time of year? Bad choice!


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> I found a few things but i wish they were BIN. I don't do well in bidding wars lol


Gloomy- I cringe at auctions.... I am a total BIN kinda guy!


----------



## myerman82

gloomycatt said:


> I found a few things but i wish they were BIN. I don't do well in bidding wars lol


I went to the flea market today. Nothing exciting there at all but I was surprised at what people were asking for stuff. Even at a place like a flea market people are asking premium prices.


----------



## Court023

would any of you be interested in the Yankee candle pumpkin witch and pumpkin lady with stroller I bought these awhile back and I don't have room for them private message me and I can send pics


----------



## Madjoodie

So I stopped in my local YC today, on the hunt for the bat jar topper. I lucked out this time - so cute!  And of course I had to buy more stuff for coupon use (ow, ow, twist my arm). So the eye phone finally came home with me. Was it just me, or is the flocking on that piece insanely bad? I picked the best of several options, but they all had their issues. 

I also couldn't stop myself from visiting BABW once again. Supposedly no owl house luminary there yet. But I got some mixed signals, which made me think they had one but wouldn't sell it yet. The associates said to come back Sept 2nd, when additional fall candles (waffles and vanilla pumpkin marshmallow) will also be available in store.

For those mentioning HomeGoods, I haven't been wowed with mine yet. I so want to find a headless horseman snow globe or a h.h. statute with the light up pumpkin that Myerman scored.  

Nonetheless, I still bought a few things because that's how I roll (even though I have no room left)! Below are from today's trip. I thought the taper holder might go well with my Boney Dracula or the 4 headed Boney taper from this year. (Might be hard to see, but the HG taper skulls are also doing the see, hear, speak no evil.). And the owl (which lights up) might be cute near the new BABW luminary house.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I agree. It's been a nightmare. Who does a total website change during their busiest time of year? Bad choice!


I know you started collecting hard core last year but in 2009 I believe the website was really nice when they switched to Halloween. They had a "cutesy" little creepy sound bite playing the background. Maybe that idea is a little dated now but it was pretty cool and gave the website a nice Halloween feeling.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> So I stopped in my local YC today, on the hunt for the bat jar topper. I lucked out this time - so cute!  And of course I had to buy more stuff for coupon use (ow, ow, twist my arm). So the eye phone finally came home with me. Was it just me, or is the flocking on that piece insanely bad? I picked the best of several options, but they all had their issues.
> 
> I also couldn't stop myself from visiting BABW once again. Supposedly no owl house luminary there yet. But I got some mixed signals, which made me think they had one but wouldn't sell it yet. The associates said to come back Sept 2nd, when additional fall candles (waffles and vanilla pumpkin marshmallow) will also be available in store.
> 
> For those mentioning HomeGoods, I haven't been wowed with mine yet. I so want to find a headless horseman snow globe or a h.h. statute with the light up pumpkin that Myerman scored.
> 
> Nonetheless, I still bought a few things because that's how I roll (even though I have no room left)! Below are from today's trip. I thought the taper holder might go well with my Boney Dracula or the 4 headed Boney taper from his year. (Might be hard to see, but the HG taper skulls are also doing the see, hear, speak no evil.). And the owl (which lights up) might be cute near the new BABW luminary house.
> 
> View attachment 210624


I have one person who is interested in a lighted headless horseman when I find another but if I find a second one I will let you know. Would you be interested?


----------



## gloomycatt

MJ, love that frame!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oooohh I love the display Madjoodie!


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> MJ, love that frame!


The whole displays looks so sleek! Loving it!


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> I have one person who is interested in a lighted headless horseman when I find another but if I find a second one I will let you know. Would you be interested?


Absolutely, Myerman! That would be great if you could add me to your list. I bet it's more reliable than YC's.  

Here's hoping that lightning will strike the same HG three times!!! The lit pumpkin really takes that statute to a whole new level of fun.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Absolutely, Myerman! That would be great if you could add me to your list. I bet it's more reliable than YC's.
> 
> Here's hoping that lightning will strike the same HG three times!!! The lit pumpkin really takes that statute to a whole new level of fun.


I have three Home Goods near me and I'm visiting my sister tomorrow so there are three more stores near her.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You are now hooked for life, Lucy! PPW is heroin for candles. Just one burn, and you will be back for more, LOL!


Pumpkin is so, so right. I wasn't sure I would like PPW, because caramel scents can be really hit or miss, but I am loving it! Did a little more damage at BBW today, and decided to give this one a try. Gotta say, it is getting the side eye from PPW, as it is giving it a run for it's moola


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

maxthedog said:


> well i really hope everyone gets what they were looking for...I had no intention of getting the boots originally then they were still there and we grabbed them on the last order on the preview day
> 
> View attachment 210560


Your display looks awesome  I wish they would have made the hat bigger--it is so cool!


----------



## Madjoodie

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Pumpkin is so, so right. I wasn't sure I would like PPW, because caramel scents can be really hit or miss, but I am loving it! Did a little more damage at BBW today, and decided to give this one a try. Gotta say, it is getting the side eye from PPW, as it is giving it a run for it's moola
> 
> View attachment 210639


You have great taste, AM. They both rock. Although right now I am going healthy and burning farmstand apple. I'm not usually a plain apple candle girl, but folks here (Myerman perhaps) said good things about it. Gotta say I am really liking it! I bought another today. 

And the BABW associate thought it was hilarious that I had a bag with YC candle accessories, but then wanted BABW candles. This time of year, heck ya I do. The fall BABW line has some real home runs this year.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I feel ya MJ! I pretty much stalk them both once the holiday season starts... And Homegoods... And Ross... And TJ Maxx... And Kirklands... And Pier 1. Nope, I don't need an intervention. Not at all


----------



## Madjoodie

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Your display looks awesome  I wish they would have made the hat bigger--it is so cool!


I was wondering if I was the only one thinking that about the witch's hat. I really like the hat, but it seems especially tiny next to the big ole butt boots! It's like putting the Boney King Kong Baby next to...well pretty much anything. My favorite pairing now is to put KKB by the taxi. It totally makes me think of King Kong roaming around New York!


----------



## happythenjaded

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I feel ya MJ! I pretty much stalk them both once the holiday season starts... And Homegoods... And Ross... And TJ Maxx... And Kirklands... And Pier 1. Nope, I don't need an intervention. Not at all


Lol hey I'm right there with ya Absynthe!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one thinking that about the witch's hat. I really like the hat, but it seems especially tiny next to the big ole butt boots! It's like putting the Boney King Kong Baby next to...well pretty much anything. My favorite pairing now is to put KKB by the taxi. It totally makes me think of King Kong roaming around New York!


Okay Madjoodie, now THAT is brilliant lol! Like a total King Kong/Godzilla moment haha!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm really hoping for the Poison Apple candle as well. If anyone sees it at a particular store please let me know!


Count me in for any Poison Apple candle sightings guys. I'd like that one too! 



Madjoodie said:


> So I stopped in my local YC today, on the hunt for the bat jar topper. I lucked out this time - so cute!  And of course I had to buy more stuff for coupon use (ow, ow, twist my arm). So the eye phone finally came home with me. Was it just me, or is the flocking on that piece insanely bad? I picked the best of several options, but they all had their issues.
> 
> I also couldn't stop myself from visiting BABW once again. Supposedly no owl house luminary there yet. But I got some mixed signals, which made me think they had one but wouldn't sell it yet. The associates said to come back Sept 2nd, when additional fall candles (waffles and vanilla pumpkin marshmallow) will also be available in store.
> 
> For those mentioning HomeGoods, I haven't been wowed with mine yet. I so want to find a headless horseman snow globe or a h.h. statute with the light up pumpkin that Myerman scored.
> 
> Nonetheless, I still bought a few things because that's how I roll (even though I have no room left)! Below are from today's trip. I thought the taper holder might go well with my Boney Dracula or the 4 headed Boney taper from this year. (Might be hard to see, but the HG taper skulls are also doing the see, hear, speak no evil.). And the owl (which lights up) might be cute near the new BABW luminary house.
> 
> View attachment 210624


MJ, I love your display! So the owl is electric or does it hold a candle? And do you remember how much that was? Gawd, another item I'm adding to my list... I'm gonna be so poor when this Halloween season is finally over. It's going to take me til next Halloween to pay off everything and save up again!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I have three Home Goods near me and I'm visiting my sister tomorrow so there are three more stores near her.


If you run across that copper bowl held by skeleton hands...I will be forever in your debt!! I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Lol hey I'm right there with ya Absynthe!


Me too! Definitely a seasonal shopper...My stores don't see me at all until late July...and then boom! I'm all over it!! Lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Count me in for any Poison Apple candle sightings guys. I'd like that one too!
> 
> 
> 
> MJ, I love your display! So the owl is electric or does it hold a candle? And do you remember how much that was? Gawd, another item I'm adding to my list... I'm gonna be so poor when this Halloween season is finally over. It's going to take me til next Halloween to pay off everything and save up again!


Poor, but happy!


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Me too! Definitely a seasonal shopper...My stores don't see me at all until late July...and then boom! I'm all over it!! Lol


We gotta keep up appearances right Jez?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> We gotta keep up appearances right Jez?


Haha, yep!


----------



## myerman82

I'll just come out and say it......BONEY BUNCH SHOT IS A WRAP!!!!!
Editing begins.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> If you run across that copper bowl held by skeleton hands...I will be forever in your debt!! I can't find it anywhere


Send me a picture please.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> MJ, I love your display! So the owl is electric or does it hold a candle? And do you remember how much that was? Gawd, another item I'm adding to my list... I'm gonna be so poor when this Halloween season is finally over. It's going to take me til next Halloween to pay off everything and save up again!


LOL...I think I blew through my Halloween budget at the preview party.  The HG owl was $14.99 and is electric. It also came in white. The light bulb in the owl is really bright, almost too much so. I may swap it out for something a little more Halloweeny (an orange or yellow might be kinda cool).


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> LOL...I think I blew through my Halloween budget at the preview party.  The HG owl was $14.99 and is electric. It also came in white. The light bulb in the owl is really bright, almost too much so. I may swap it out for something a little more Halloweeny (an orange or yellow might be kinda cool).


You know, if your crafty and have a extra extension cord laying around and $2.00 I can tell you how to make that orange or yellow light flicker in your owl.


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> You know, if your crafty and have a extra extension cord laying around and $2.00 I can tell you how to make that orange or yellow light flicker in your owl.


Flicker in a fun Halloween sort of way or flicker in a my jar shade just started on fire kind of way?!? Extra extension cord, check. Extra $2, check. Crafty, close enough. Please teach me, Halloween Yoda!


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> Flicker in a fun Halloween sort of way or flicker in a my jar shade just started on fire kind of way?!? Extra extension cord, check. Extra $2, check. Crafty, close enough. Please teach me, Halloween Yoda!


No, not really a jar just started in fire kind of way. LOL I'll pm you


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> No, not really a jar just started in fire kind of way. LOL I'll pm you


Hey, share with the class here. I might want to buy one too.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Send me a picture please.


Tried to pm you but couldn't figure out how to attach it.


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Tried to pm you but couldn't figure out how to attach it.
> 
> View attachment 210651


OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I saw that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

I'll share with the class 
Here is the link to everything you need to know.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwdmvALt-KI


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I saw that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ugh..I've been to 4 different stores...multiple times, and I can't find it anywhere! So frustrating!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Ugh..I've been to 4 different stores...multiple times, and I can't find it anywhere! So frustrating!


I'll look tomorrow for you. Maybe my store still have it. If not I'll check the other stores.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> I'll look tomorrow for you. Maybe my store still have it. If not I'll check the other stores.


That would be Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I'll share with the class
> Here is the link to everything you need to know.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwdmvALt-KI


Thanks Myerman! That's a handy tip. Do you actually solder yours or do you think if I just used the electrical tape it would hold? I'd be curious to test that out on a few of my other Halloween props to see how it affects the running. Might add a cool effect for Halloween night. Fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Myerman! That's a handy tip. Do you actually solder yours or do you think if I just used the electrical tape it would hold? I'd be curious to test that out on a few of my other Halloween props to see how it affects the running. Might add a cool effect for Halloween night. Fun! Thanks for sharing.


I highly suggest sodering


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but it will involve shopping lol!


Happy, Happy Birthday to Happy! Have a Boney Bunchariffic day! 


Madjoodie said:


> So I stopped in my local YC today, on the hunt for the bat jar topper. I lucked out this time - so cute!  And of course I had to buy more stuff for coupon use (ow, ow, twist my arm). So the eye phone finally came home with me. Was it just me, or is the flocking on that piece insanely bad? I picked the best of several options, but they all had their issues.
> 
> I also couldn't stop myself from visiting BABW once again. Supposedly no owl house luminary there yet. But I got some mixed signals, which made me think they had one but wouldn't sell it yet. The associates said to come back Sept 2nd, when additional fall candles (waffles and vanilla pumpkin marshmallow) will also be available in store.
> 
> For those mentioning HomeGoods, I haven't been wowed with mine yet. I so want to find a headless horseman snow globe or a h.h. statute with the light up pumpkin that Myerman scored.
> 
> Nonetheless, I still bought a few things because that's how I roll (even though I have no room left)! Below are from today's trip. I thought the taper holder might go well with my Boney Dracula or the 4 headed Boney taper from this year. (Might be hard to see, but the HG taper skulls are also doing the see, hear, speak no evil.). And the owl (which lights up) might be cute near the new BABW luminary house.
> 
> View attachment 210624


Congrats on the new items, I just love my Eye Phone


myerman82 said:


> I'll just come out and say it......BONEY BUNCH SHOT IS A WRAP!!!!!
> Editing begins.


Woohoo!


----------



## myerman82

Who wants another video?????


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Who wants another video?????


Yes, please! Loved the first one!


----------



## myerman82

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yes, please! Loved the first one!


Depending on how long the final rendering will take it will be posted.


----------



## myerman82

Madjoodie said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one thinking that about the witch's hat. I really like the hat, but it seems especially tiny next to the big ole butt boots! It's like putting the Boney King Kong Baby next to...well pretty much anything. My favorite pairing now is to put KKB by the taxi. It totally makes me think of King Kong roaming around New York!


Wherever you put that King Kong Baby, the pumpkin guy driving the car will be waiting in the shadows. LOL


----------



## myerman82

Enjoy!!!!  
http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


Love, Love, Love it!! I want the color changing led's. Oh forget it, I want all your pieces!!! Just a reminder of how many pieces I don't have yet. One of these days! But, spectacular display!!! I showed my partners and said see....I'm not that bad...yet! Lol


----------



## gloomycatt

Wow Meyerman!! Great job  your display is amazing and the video was really fun to watch


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> So I stopped in my local YC today, on the hunt for the bat jar topper. I lucked out this time - so cute!  And of course I had to buy more stuff for coupon use (ow, ow, twist my arm). So the eye phone finally came home with me. Was it just me, or is the flocking on that piece insanely bad? I picked the best of several options, but they all had their issues.
> 
> I also couldn't stop myself from visiting BABW once again. Supposedly no owl house luminary there yet. But I got some mixed signals, which made me think they had one but wouldn't sell it yet. The associates said to come back Sept 2nd, when additional fall candles (waffles and vanilla pumpkin marshmallow) will also be available in store.
> 
> For those mentioning HomeGoods, I haven't been wowed with mine yet. I so want to find a headless horseman snow globe or a h.h. statute with the light up pumpkin that Myerman scored.
> 
> Nonetheless, I still bought a few things because that's how I roll (even though I have no room left)! Below are from today's trip. I thought the taper holder might go well with my Boney Dracula or the 4 headed Boney taper from this year. (Might be hard to see, but the HG taper skulls are also doing the see, hear, speak no evil.). And the owl (which lights up) might be cute near the new BABW luminary house.
> 
> View attachment 210624


That owl is fantastic!!!! The owl at my HG's was white. Yawn!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


Ugh! I have to wait til after work to watch so I can enjoy without distraction!  excited ! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Everyone please remember this thread is about talking about Yankee Candle/Boney Bunch and don't take the tread off topic with personal issues. Please stay on topic. If there's an issue, you can flag the post by clicking the triangle symbol in the baseline (under the signature) of a post, or PM a Moderator or Larry. You may even PM the member, but please keep it courteous & civil. Thank you.


----------



## Court023

is anyone interested in boney bunch train I have an extra one for $25.00 plus shipping


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Court023 said:


> is anyone interested in boney bunch train I have an extra one for $25.00 plus shipping


Hi there! I know I'm a little late, but didn't you mention that you had some other BB pieces for sale?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just received word that my second order for the Spellbound witches boots was cancelled. I had placed two orders, in case something happened with the first one. It looks like anyone who ordered any sought after pieces from the BETA website will receive the same notification. So sorry, everyone. 

Also, YC is now back to their old website today, while no doubt tweaking the new one. I can now log in to my old account, but not the new one, that I created under the new website. It is hard to believe that YC is doing a website change at this time of year. Hopefully, all will be worked out soon.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


Awesome display!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


Love your display. The lighting really adds a nice touch. Great job.


----------



## myerman82

Thank you everyone. I wanted to add more things to the video but my friend kept saying ”stick to boney bunches” lol unfortunately, many of my boney bunches had to sit this year out due to space. I'm sure by the time halloween rolls around, I'll find space for all of them. Lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thank you everyone. I wanted to add more things to the video but my friend kept saying ”stick to boney bunches” lol unfortunately, many of my boney bunches had to sit this year out due to space. I'm sure by the time halloween rolls around, I'll find space for all of them. Lol


I'm so antsy to watch! Eeeee!


----------



## myerman82

Thank you happy, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thank you happy, I hope you enjoy it.


Well it's a myerman production so, I'm sure I will ! 

Saw the YC email for the Labor Day weekend sale... Hellooooo $1 votives! lol!


----------



## SalemWitch

happythenjaded said:


> Well it's a myerman production so, I'm sure I will !
> 
> Saw the YC email for the Labor Day weekend sale... Hellooooo $1 votives! lol!


Where are the $1 tarts??? Come on YC!


----------



## myerman82

Yay, I'm hitting up yankee candle today.


----------



## happythenjaded

SalemWitch said:


> Where are the $1 tarts??? Come on YC!


I actually use the votives in place of the tarts generally. They're bigger and the same price. I just pull the metal tab on the bottom that the wick is attached to. Then I just cut the votive in half or more. Takes a little extra work but it's a better deal in my opinion 

But I use both, the tarts are for when I'm lazy or when they're out of the scent I want in the votive


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yay, I'm hitting up yankee candle today.


Oh this could be dangerous, lol! Are you gonna go by and see your haunted house luminary?


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> I actually use the votives in place of the tarts generally. They're bigger and the same price. I just pull the metal tab on the bottom that the wick is attached to. Then I just cut the votive in half or more. Takes a little extra work but it's a better deal in my opinion
> 
> But I use both, the tarts are for when I'm lazy or when they're out of the scent I want in the votive


Is the throw the same or better when you use the votive in place of the tart?


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> enjoy!!!! :d
> http://youtu.be/u5ymlwvy4ua


awesome job!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh this could be dangerous, lol! Are you gonna go by and see your haunted house luminary?


Yes, I really want that too. I'm looking for the bird for my nephew.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I actually use the votives in place of the tarts generally. They're bigger and the same price. I just pull the metal tab on the bottom that the wick is attached to. Then I just cut the votive in half or more. Takes a little extra work but it's a better deal in my opinion
> 
> But I use both, the tarts are for when I'm lazy or when they're out of the scent I want in the votive


Got an email saying votives were on sale for $1, limit 30!


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


I am very much looking forward to watching this!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

myerman that's a great video - thanks for sharing it! And I'm thinking I'm going to need to swing by Yankee for some $1 votives. 




Court023 said:


> is anyone interested in boney bunch train I have an extra one for $25.00 plus shipping



Also, Court023, you might want to list this in the For Sale/Trade By Individuals section to reach a wider audience.


----------



## Madjoodie

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


I liked it so much I have now watched it twice! 

A few things I thought while watching your latest awesome production:

1) Those YC skeleton sitters are so great. Why oh why can't they bring those back?!?

2) Your rave barn is fun, and looks great with that color changing skull next to it. Like that ghost too.

3) I may need to put my Boney wedding pieces in hibernation this year too. But what, no headless farmer or did I just miss him somehow?!? So thought I'd see him by the pumpkin wagon. 

4) I really liked how you had some of the pieces elevated. Did you make those platform boxes on the various shelves (i.e. with the spiderweb patterns)?

5) I can't imagine your budget for flameless tea lights. Really hit home when you showed the whole display at the end! 

6) Can you come decorate my place next?!? You have a real talent sir!


----------



## mdna2014

I am in shock! I went to my local bbw and picked up all of the new fall traditions body care and 2 of the girls that work there knew i wasn't going to be able to get this one, so they bought it for me. I still cannot believe how awesome they are (even without buying it for me)


----------



## myerman82

I am so happy for you and your score. I just walked out of b&bw and what what I have? That's right, I also scored one. Once I saw it, I had to have it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just watched your video, meyerman. Loved it! You have set the decorating bar very high this year!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


Wow, I love the displays, the collection! Wowowow! It looks so awesome! I had never seen that jar topper atop your Cider Web before!


----------



## redsea

myerman82 said:


> I am so happy for you and your score. I just walked out of b&bw and what what I have? That's right, I also scored one. Once I saw it, I had to have it.


Congrats, I like it too!


mdna2014 said:


> I am in shock! I went to my local bbw and picked up all of the new fall traditions body care and 2 of the girls that work there knew i wasn't going to be able to get this one, so they bought it for me. I still cannot believe how awesome they are (even without buying it for me)
> View attachment 210791


Wow, that's amazing! How exciting!


Madjoodie said:


> I liked it so much I have now watched it twice!
> 
> A few things I thought while watching your latest awesome production:
> 
> 1) Those YC skeleton sitters are so great. Why oh why can't they bring those back?!?
> 
> 2) Your rave barn is fun, and looks great with that color changing skull next to it. Like that ghost too.
> 
> 3) I may need to put my Boney wedding pieces in hibernation this year too. But what, no headless farmer or did I just miss him somehow?!? So thought I'd see him by the pumpkin wagon.
> 
> 4) I really liked how you had some of the pieces elevated. Did you make those platform boxes on the various shelves (i.e. with the spiderweb patterns)?
> 
> 5) I can't imagine your budget for flameless tea lights. Really hit home when you showed the whole display at the end!
> 
> 6) Can you come decorate my place next?!? You have a real talent sir!


I liked your thoughts! I also liked how some were elevated, it made the display even more interesting. 


myerman82 said:


> Yay, I'm hitting up yankee candle today.


What did you get? Must know! Lol


----------



## DarkSecret

Myerman, Just loved your video. Watching it makes me realize why I started collecting the boney bunch line in the first place. They all have their own personalities! The music was great but I had to mute it at work got some looks from the co-workers!


----------



## myerman82

Thank you everyone, when I get home I will answer your questions. Right now I'm posting on my phone. Lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Myerman82, loved the video. I was wowed. The wife was speechless.


----------



## mdna2014

redsea said:


> Congrats, I like it too!
> 
> Wow, that's amazing! How exciting!
> 
> I liked your thoughts! I also liked how some were elevated, it made the display even more interesting.
> 
> 
> What did you get? Must know! Lol


I am still in shock It's much thinner than the previous years have been so that is a very high price. None the less I am extremely great full and it goes great with the boney bunch


----------



## mdna2014

myerman82 said:


> I am so happy for you and your score. I just walked out of b&bw and what what I have? That's right, I also scored one. Once I saw it, I had to have it.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Is the throw the same or better when you use the votive in place of the tart?


Honestly I feel like the votives are stronger than the tarts in the wax warmer. It's odd because I can never really smell the votives when burning. But I love them both!


----------



## happythenjaded

So the LED 2010 Boney mansion came today! It wasn't scheduled to come until Wednesday! 

It came in the original box and it has Coynes info on it. So I'm guessing it wasn't sold by YC?


----------



## myerman82

Do you like it?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Do you like it?


I do! 

Oh, and the sound effect is a scary laughing noise.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Just found this when searching Happy's mansion. There are other yankee candle items such as silver and gold tapers if you want to look! 
Cpsc.gov








Haunted House Screen Candle Holders Recalled by Coyne’s & Co. Due to Fire Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Yankee Candle
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 21, 2009
Release # 10-016	Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 336-8666
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908
Haunted House Screen Candle Holders Recalled by Coyne’s & Co. Due to Fire Hazard; Sold Exclusively at Yankee Candle

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Haunted House Screen Tea Light Holders

Units: About 7,800

Distributor: Coyne’s & Company, of Minneapolis, Minn.

Hazard: The window panes on the screen can ignite, posing a fire hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received three reports of the window pane catching fire. No injuries have been reported.

Description: This recall involves haunted house screen tea light holders made of black metal with a transparent coating on the glass windows. The haunted house measures 15-inches wide by 15-inches high by 4-inches deep and can hold up to six tea lights. Tea light candles are not involved in this recall.

Sold exclusively at: Yankee Candle stores nationwide and online at YankeeCandle.com between August 2009 and September 2009 for about $25.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the candle holders and contact Coyne’s & Company or Yankee Candle for a full refund.

Consumer Contact: For more information, contact Coyne’s & Co. at (800) 336-8666 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. CT Monday through Thursday or visit the firm’s Web site at www.coynes.com. Consumers can also email the firm at [email protected]



The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death associated with the use of thousands of types of consumer products under the agency’s jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries, and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $1 trillion annually. CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical or mechanical hazard. CPSC's work to help ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters and household chemicals -– contributed to a decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 40 years.

Federal law bars any person from selling products subject to a publicly-announced voluntary recall by a manufacturer or a mandatory recall ordered by the Commission.

To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury go online to www.SaferProducts.gov or call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054 for the hearing impaired. Consumers can obtain news release and recall information at www.cpsc.gov, on Twitter @USCPSC or by subscribing to CPSC's free e-mail newsletters.


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I do!
> 
> Oh, and the sound effect is a scary laughing noise.


I am glad it came!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> I am glad it came!


Me too! 2 days early !  

I will say it's smaller than I thought. I'll post pictures later


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Me too! 2 days early !
> 
> I will say it's smaller than I thought. I'll post pictures later


Happy, I wonder if your house plays the same evil laugh as my haunted house tart warmer.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, I wonder if your house plays the same evil laugh as my haunted house tart warmer.


I don't recall the sound? Which warmer? Lol!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I can't remember who had asked but I took my submarine out today and it does have glue where the tail connects to the body. Hope this helps!


----------



## SalemWitch

myerman82 said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> http://youtu.be/U5yMlWvy4UA


Love your video. Everything is perfect - music - lighting - everything.


----------



## grandma lise

Got my BBW Haunted House tonight for $10 off due to box damage. Looks great! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Got my BBW Haunted House tonight for $10 off due to box damage. Looks great!
> 
> Lisa


Niiiiice Lisa! Gotta love a good deal!  

I want mine already! Getting antsy here lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Got my BBW Haunted House tonight for $10 off due to box damage. Looks great!
> 
> Lisa


Way to go!!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> Got my BBW Haunted House tonight for $10 off due to box damage. Looks great!
> 
> Lisa


That's fantastic! Enjoy it!


----------



## mdna2014

grandma lise said:


> Got my BBW Haunted House tonight for $10 off due to box damage. Looks great!
> 
> Lisa


I am still in shock that the BBW employees bought it for me.


----------



## happythenjaded

mdna2014 said:


> I am still in shock that the BBW employees bought it for me.


That's just so kind of them. Really a true act of selfless kindness.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Wow im shocked its so slow around here today.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Four stores and I finally got one!!


----------



## grandma lise

Congrats Jezebel_Boo! I'm keeping mine in the car until I can bring it into the house. 

Mourning Glory, thanks for the information on the BB submarine. it was Spookywolf who was asking about the glue. She'll be so relieved to hear that your piece has a glued on fin too. If I noticed that when I bought it, I have since forgotten. Mine's in storage at the moment.

Heading out to my afternoon job now...

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

What are those luminary things? I have no idea what it is but I need one!


----------



## weenbaby

grandma lise said:


> Congrats Jezebel_Boo! I'm keeping mine in the car until I can bring it into the house.
> 
> Mourning Glory, thanks for the information on the BB submarine. it was Spookywolf who was asking about the glue. She'll be so relieved to hear that your piece has a glued on fin too. If I noticed that when I bought it, I have since forgotten. Mine's in storage at the moment.
> 
> Heading out to my afternoon job now...
> 
> Lisa


I missed 300 posts so I'm not scrolling back. My moms sub has a glued on fin too. Its the back fin.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> What are those luminary things? I have no idea what it is but I need one!


They are the new halloween luminaries from bath and body works this year.


----------



## weenbaby

What do they look like? I cpuldnt find them online.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

weenbaby said:


> What do they look like? I cpuldnt find them online.











I haven't taken mine out of the box yet. But, mdna posted this pic.


----------



## weenbaby

Ohh cute. I was SO behind on posts I didn't scroll back. Sorry for being lazy! Thanks for the pic


----------



## maxthedog

are the luminary's online? or will be available online?


----------



## stacymaris

Hi boney lovers. I've been reading the thread since last year. Decided to jump in! I have about 85 or so Boneys/Mr. Bones and LOVE to decorate for Hallloween!, I picked up 2 of the BBW luminaries yesterday (one for my mom) and 4 of the minis ( 2 to go on each side of the house). They are so cute! I love seeing the videos and pictures everyone is posting and yes, my family thinks I am ill since I stalk TJ Maxx, Yankee Candle, Pier One, and Home Goods this time of year! ( although I am still waiting for Home Goods to bring out the good stuff like last year!) I spent a small fortune there last year! Anyway, I just wanted to say hi since I feel like I have so much in common with so many of you!


----------



## Kitty

stacymaris,
Welcome to HF! Great that you joined us now!
Which Mr. Bones, BB do you have? How long have you been collecting? Want to sell any,? Kidding, maybe.


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> are the luminary's online? or will be available online?


They are available online every year (in September)


----------



## happythenjaded

Welcome to the forum Stacy! Which Boney that you own is your favorite ? Also, can you post a picture of the smaller BBW houses? I'm assuming they're similar to the smaller Christmas houses they do a long with the large Christmas house?

Kitty.... You're too funny!


----------



## Madjoodie

stacymaris said:


> Hi boney lovers. I've been reading the thread since last year. Decided to jump in! I have about 85 or so Boneys/Mr. Bones and LOVE to decorate for Hallloween!, I picked up 2 of the BBW luminaries yesterday (one for my mom) and 4 of the minis ( 2 to go on each side of the house). They are so cute! I love seeing the videos and pictures everyone is posting and yes, my family thinks I am ill since I stalk TJ Maxx, Yankee Candle, Pier One, and Home Goods this time of year! ( although I am still waiting for Home Goods to bring out the good stuff like last year!) I spent a small fortune there last year! Anyway, I just wanted to say hi since I feel like I have so much in common with so many of you!


Welcome, Stacymaris. Sounds like you will fit right in here! 

I so wish that my BABW would just sell me that luminary already! I bet it looks even cooler in person. Haunted barn piece, you may have some serious competition soon for a place in my starting Halloween line-up!

85 Boneys or so...not sure if I am more impressed by the number itself or that you've counted! My dad saw my two bookcases with the 2014 pieces this weekend and couldn't believe how many I have. He just about fell over when I said that was just one year's worth.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Congratulations MDNA on the random act of kindness that was done for you, and JB on your Haunted House Luminary as well! Welcome, stacy! We would love to see your collection!


----------



## redsea

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Four stores and I finally got one!!
> View attachment 210986


Congratulations!


----------



## stacymaris

Ok, so I have to figure out how to use this site, but thanks for the welcome! I am not sure how to post pics. Tell me how and I will be happy to ost a pic of the minis. Kitty, I have many, still trying to back collect 2008's, 2009's, some 2010's I started collecting in 2011. I LOVE Mr.Bones pieces and want more of them!! I have the juggler, see, hear, speak no evil, the trio lantern, the platter an plates, and snack plates ( for parties!) As far as Boney Bunch, my favorite is the witch with the globe from 2011. I just love her!! I finally picked up the lady with the buggy, and I love my gothic farmers ( I have both). I also love my ghost rider!! Very disappointed with the quality this year. what is going on with Yankee Candle? I had a friend ( the one who introduced me to Boneys) order items for me the release day because I was one cruise. My taxi and bus was horrible!! None the less, I would be terribly disappointed if they ever discontinued them.


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> Ok, so I have to figure out how to use this site, but thanks for the welcome! I am not sure how to post pics. Tell me how and I will be happy to ost a pic of the minis. Kitty, I have many, still trying to back collect 2008's, 2009's, some 2010's I started collecting in 2011. I LOVE Mr.Bones pieces and want more of them!! I have the juggler, see, hear, speak no evil, the trio lantern, the platter an plates, and snack plates ( for parties!) As far as Boney Bunch, my favorite is the witch with the globe from 2011. I just love her!! I finally picked up the lady with the buggy, and I love my gothic farmers ( I have both). I also love my ghost rider!! Very disappointed with the quality this year. what is going on with Yankee Candle? I had a friend ( the one who introduced me to Boneys) order items for me the release day because I was one cruise. My taxi and bus was horrible!! None the less, I would be terribly disappointed if they ever discontinued them.


Loooove the LED witch from 2011 also!! I love all the LED pieces!  

To add the picture you click the third symbol to the right (it's a frame and palm tree I believe). The set of icons next to the smiley face .... Sorry I'm so bad at explaining things LOL!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Welcome Stacymaris! I can't wait to see the pics of the minis. 

I just got back from BBW with my luminary and I also got a really cool glass pumpkin 3 wick holder. Now if the bus and PC would come back in stock I'll be done for this year...broke too lol.


----------



## stacymaris

Here is the BBW mini luminary. I hope I posted it correctly!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> Welcome Stacymaris! I can't wait to see the pics of the minis.
> 
> I just got back from BBW with my luminary and I also got a really cool glass pumpkin 3 wick holder. Now if the bus and PC would come back in stock I'll be done for this year...broke too lol.


Ooh! I want to see the glass pumpkin 3 wick holder! I have the white ceramic ones from last year. Love those pumpkins!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

stacymaris said:


> View attachment 211003
> Here is the BBW mini luminary. I hope I posted it correctly!!


LOVE it! I know I am going to crack on these now! Ugh!


----------



## happythenjaded

Stacy..... thank you!!! That is too stinkin' cute! 

I just got off the phone with my store manager. An associate answered the phone and when I asked about the house she said "um............................please hold" LOL! The mananger (super sweet and helpful) got on the line and said "I was wondering when you'd call!" LOL!! She said they got the luminaries today (how ironic!). She said they dont have permission to sell them yet but she will hold the large luminary and two small ones for me. She said they should be ready to be sold Friday. 

The reason being (for those who dont know or werent here last year when I said this) the stores only get one usually up front, and they are supposed to use that for the floorset (she said they are supposed to have a new floorset on Friday). Previous years it has been hit or miss with me being able to get it early. But just ask them to call you when its ready to be sold. They have let me get it early before but it just depends on how strict they're being about it I guess. She said she would call me the day they are supposed to put it out and just write my name on it and hold it behind the register.

She said the small houses are only $12.50 and are soooooo cute! She said she is even going to buy some of those! 

The houses will look soooo great with the Boneys! and I am super excited the quality has improved from last years Barn.


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> View attachment 211003
> Here is the BBW mini luminary. I hope I posted it correctly!!


Wait, did you actually use my instructions to post this picture? That is really awesome if so, because my instructions were horrible, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ooh! I want to see the glass pumpkin 3 wick holder! I have the white ceramic ones from last year. Love those pumpkins!


I loooove the white ceramic pumpkin pieces from last year..... Soooooo great with last years owl luminary!


----------



## stacymaris

Yes Happy! Thank you for the directions! They were perfect! I am so excited because now I can post more pics!! I only have about 10 Boneys out now, but in like 2 weeks I will be decorating and will have most of them out. I have the same problem everyone does..,. Space!!!! I bought the new mansion this year plus the BBW luminaries and another big house I got at Home Goods that lights up and I will build scenes around all these. Where will I put them??!!? I think last years mansion will stay in the box!!


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> Yes Happy! Thank you for the directions! They were perfect! I am so excited because now I can post more pics!! I only have about 10 Boneys out now, but in like 2 weeks I will be decorating and will have most of them out. I have the same problem everyone does..,. Space!!!! I bought the new mansion this year plus the BBW luminaries and another big house I got at Home Goods that lights up and I will build scenes around all these. Where will I put them??!!? I think last years mansion will stay in the box!!


Oh you're telling me lol! I wanted this years YC mansion but I haven't gotten it because I just have no room! I haven't even taken the BBW luminaries out of storage or the YC mansion. I am sad to say this is the last year the wedding couples will be displayed. There's just sadly not enough room. Gotta make some cuts. But the frank & bride will represent for the wedding couples


----------



## Boneybunchlove

stacymaris said:


> View attachment 211003
> Here is the BBW mini luminary. I hope I posted it correctly!!


Sooooooo cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Sooooooo cute. Thanks for posting.


I'm glad they finally are doing smaller haunted houses since they usually do smaller Christmas houses to go with the Christmas luminary. 

Boneys are getting a new mansion and some little mansions this season!  now just gotta wait for the call to come pick up !


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Ooh! I want to see the glass pumpkin 3 wick holder! I have the white ceramic ones from last year. Love those pumpkins!

















pictures are not the best and they certainly don't do it justice. so cute!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 211015
> View attachment 211016
> 
> 
> pictures are not the best and they certainly don't do it justice. so cute!


Okay, this is getting SERIOUS now! I MUST HAVE this!


----------



## stacymaris

Love this!!


----------



## stacymaris

Yeah, the bride and groom was one of the few pieces I did not buy this year, kinda over them, but my FAVORITE last year was Frank and Bride and I also love the chapel from a few years ago.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

stacymaris said:


> View attachment 211003
> Here is the BBW mini luminary. I hope I posted it correctly!!


Can you tell me how tall this is? Must have lol


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> Yeah, the bride and groom was one of the few pieces I did not buy this year, kinda over them, but my FAVORITE last year was Frank and Bride and I also love the chapel from a few years ago.


Yes! Frank & Bride is one of the all time favorite Boneys ! Super great piece!


----------



## stacymaris

Ok, need more directions! How do you respond to someone else's post? The mini is a little less than 5 inches high and about 4 inches across. Super cute!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

stacymaris said:


> Ok, need more directions! How do you respond to someone else's post? The mini is a little less than 5 inches high and about 4 inches across. Super cute!!


Thanks so much to reply just click onreply with quote under the comment to the right.


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> Ok, need more directions! How do you respond to someone else's post? The mini is a little less than 5 inches high and about 4 inches across. Super cute!!


You hit the "reply with quote" button on the bottom right


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I just bought that damn bird.  LOL I had a vivid dream last night about fighting a crazed woman for the last one at the YC store, so after I got home from my kidet's soccer practice I bought it for $22 and some change via YC online.

I hope it gets here in one piece and when it does I shall stroke it and call it MINE


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I also had issues figuring out how to use my YC rewards and SEAN M. helped me out haha 

For once!


----------



## stacymaris

Thank you!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

stacymaris said:


> Hi boney lovers. I've been reading the thread since last year. Decided to jump in! I have about 85 or so Boneys/Mr. Bones and LOVE to decorate for Hallloween!, I picked up 2 of the BBW luminaries yesterday (one for my mom) and 4 of the minis ( 2 to go on each side of the house). They are so cute! I love seeing the videos and pictures everyone is posting and yes, my family thinks I am ill since I stalk TJ Maxx, Yankee Candle, Pier One, and Home Goods this time of year! ( although I am still waiting for Home Goods to bring out the good stuff like last year!) I spent a small fortune there last year! Anyway, I just wanted to say hi since I feel like I have so much in common with so many of you!


Welcome to the party!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Love the bird plane too, eternal thanks to Spooky!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey happy who posted the pic of that black candelabra with the black owl the other day?


----------



## Auntmeanne

By the way hi all. Hope ur all doing great. I got my bbw house today it's so great.


----------



## happythenjaded

Evening auntmeanne! I believe it was Madjoodie  

You got your haunted mansion? Yay!!! Did you get a small one also?


----------



## Auntmeanne

Noooo I didn't know there was a small one til a while ago. Thanks whoever posted the pic. I'm gonna call in the morning and find out about them. Does anyone remember where madjoodle said she got them?


----------



## Auntmeanne

I meant yes I got the big one.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Noooo I didn't know there was a small one til a while ago. Thanks whoever posted the pic. I'm gonna call in the morning and find out about them. Does anyone remember where madjoodle said she got them?


I am having my store hold two small ones and one big one. I just can picture it looking great with a small house on each side of the large! And the small ones are only $12.50 my store manager told me!! That's just great, especially with a $10 off $30 coupon! I'm still trying to locate a 20% off for the mansion! 

I'm not sure where they were from.... I'll try to find the post and see


----------



## Madjoodie

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey happy who posted the pic of that black candelabra with the black owl the other day?


Hi Auntmeanne. Hope all is good in your world! And Happy has a good memory - I posted that pic of some HomeGoods scores I thought would go well with the luminary and my Boneys. Can't wait to start decorating!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Hi Auntmeanne. Hope all is good in your world! And Happy has a good memory - I posted that pic of some HomeGoods scores I thought would go well with the luminary and my Boneys. Can't wait to start decorating!


I couldn't forget that set up! So sleek and chic! Really nice job on putting those together MJ!


----------



## Auntmeanne

Thanks so much madjoodle. I loved that owl and my husband fell in love with the candelabra. Your right happy one on each side would look good and for only 12.50 that's a no brainer.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> Thanks so much madjoodle. I loved that owl and my husband fell in love with the candelabra. Your right happy one on each side would look good and for only 12.50 that's a no brainer.


With all the Boneys I am in need of some more real estate


----------



## Auntmeanne

The bbw right beside my husbands work would not sell theirs yet so I called the mall and they were like sure come get it. I sent my husband right over. I hope they have the small ones in tomorrow.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> The bbw right beside my husbands work would not sell theirs yet so I called the mall and they were like sure come get it. I sent my husband right over. I hope they have the small ones in tomorrow.


Yeah mine has let me sneak away with it early before also, but she said that they are supposed to keep it for the Labor Day weekend display, she said that she would just call me to come get it that day. Last year one of the girls was upset that I took the luminary before they got to display it. I was like "isn't the point to try and sell it?" lol!!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> With all the Boneys I am in need of some more real estate


Houses for your Boneys or real estate for you, Happy? Because I sure could use a bigger house of my own for both display and storage purposes. I feel like I'll soon be featured on a special Halloween edition of Hoarders!


----------



## Auntmeanne

I agree with u there. Money is money. If I was in the shop I would never turn it down.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Houses for your Boneys or real estate for you, Happy? Because I sure could use a bigger house of my own for both display and storage purposes. I feel like I'll soon be featured on a special Halloween edition of Hoarders!


If they made the houses bigger I would move into one of the haunted mansions ASAP! lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Auntmeanne said:


> I agree with u there. Money is money. If I was in the shop I would never turn it down.


Yeah she didn't want to let me take it yet. The manager said she the employee was upset because they didn't even get to enjoy it yet. But the manager and I have a great relationship. And she knows how much I spend in there, lol. She knows it's about the business so!


----------



## Auntmeanne

This is my first bbw house.


----------



## Madjoodie

Auntmeanne said:


> This is my first bbw house.


Trust me when I say it won't be your last! Like the Boneys, the luminaries are strangely addicting. Even with the not the best quality barn last year, i still had to have it.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Trust me when I say it won't be your last! Like the Boneys, the luminaries are strangely addicting. Even with the not the best quality barn last year, i still had to have it.


Oh, that barn... Love/hate haha! Poorly executed. Which is why I'm super thrilled about this years mansion! It looks amazing!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I have all the Halloween houses from bbw. I told myself I wasn't getting the luminary this year after last year's disastrous barn. That's until I saw it lol.


----------



## Auntmeanne

I'm sure your right. I can already tell if they all are like this years I will have more. Just what I needed another collection.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Well I gotta run. Good nite all.


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> I have all the Halloween houses from bbw. I told myself I wasn't getting the luminary this year after last year's disastrous barn. That's until I saw it lol.


Do you guys know how long they've been doing the Halloween luminary houses? I started with the first Frankenstein manor.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

The first one was 2010. It's the black one.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> The first one was 2010. It's the black one.


2010 is still my favorite, but this year is pretty close  

I remember how disappointed we were about last years barn, lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, the dangers of late night eBay browsing. Just bought two things without even thinking lol!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> 2010 is still my favorite, but this year is pretty close
> 
> I remember how disappointed we were about last years barn, lol!


2010 was my favorite but I love owls. It's a tie lol. Ugh yes I had to get like 4 replacements before I got that wasn't cracked or warped lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> 2010 was my favorite but I love owls. It's a tie lol. Ugh yes I had to get like 4 replacements before I got that wasn't cracked or warped lol.


Yes! Love owls too! I have a ton of owl items! Last years BBW owl luminary is one of my favorite pieces! I use it every single day. I also have the white ceramic owl oil burner from a few years ago. 

I am so ready for the sept 2nd restock already ! 

Just wish we had a valid coupon for that online.


----------



## gloomycatt

Oooh Happy what did you buy? More bonies?


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Oooh Happy what did you buy? More bonies?


Why of course


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Why of course


Which ones? I got a toxic tonic candle on eBay for $16.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Which ones? I got a toxic tonic candle on eBay for $16.


Niiiiice score! I got the candle with the gothic farmers on the label. Also got the 'for deader or worse' jar topper. And just bought some boney votives lol!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Niiiiice score! I got the candle with the gothic farmers on the label. Also got the 'for deader or worse' jar topper. And just bought some boney votives lol!



Ooo I say that candle nice! It's so addicting lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Ooo I say that candle nice! It's so addicting lol


Yeahhh winning bid was $14.99 on the candle and $36 for the jar topper! Way better than $100 I've been seeing them for!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

So close to September 2, guys.... Who is going to try online the night before?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> So close to September 2, guys.... Who is going to try online the night before?


I am! PM'd you!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I need to keep telling myself: I love my cat. I love my cat.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Oh no!!! I m so sorry MG


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks BBL. If she ever shows me what she did with the arm, I'm sure it can be repaired. This hasn't been a good boney day for me. I just brought them all upstairs and Bone Dry has completely disappeared. I keep them in labeled plastic totes , so it shouldn't have been misplaced. Time to rip apart the basement!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Oh no! I can't stand it when things aren't were they should be . Hope you find it and the arm


----------



## Auntmeanne

Hey everybody, hope your all doing well. Pumpkin is that really you long time no see.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Auntmeanne said:


> Hey everybody, hope your all doing well. Pumpkin is that really you long time no see.


I PM'd you!


----------



## Auntmeanne

will u do it again the pop up blocker got it


----------



## Auntmeanne

wait i got it


----------



## happythenjaded

TheHalloweenKing said:


> So close to September 2, guys.... Who is going to try online the night before?


I would but I have to work the next morning


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks BBL. If she ever shows me what she did with the arm, I'm sure it can be repaired. This hasn't been a good boney day for me. I just brought them all upstairs and Bone Dry has completely disappeared. I keep them in labeled plastic totes , so it shouldn't have been misplaced. Time to rip apart the basement!


oh no! There are two on ebay right now..... $28 BIN 

RIP


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

happythenjaded said:


> I would but I have to work the next morning


Halloween Queen ( The Mrs.) is going to stay up and see what they have.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am! PM'd you!


Good to see you back!


----------



## grandma lise

Well, I lucked out and found a Partylite Global Fusion Pillar/Candle Holder at Goodwill for $7.99 tonight...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Partylite-G...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5668a670f9

I've been looking for a black pillar holder for more than a year now, but this will work well too because I display amber glass in my livingroom. 

Stopped by Marshalls and TJMaxx too. 

Marshalls had more Halloween tablecloths, including the hard to find 120" length. TJMaxx had these Christopher Radko Shiny Brite Halloween glass ornaments for $12.99 a box on a back wall, separate from the three tables of Halloween decor...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Set-of-...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2582abac39

This year's glass balls feature owls, black cats, and witches.

I'm thinking about getting the smaller BBW's haunted house luminary too, if I can find one. The price isn't bad at $12.99.

I'm enjoying seeing your finds... 

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

I'll probably stay up but I also might head to yc before work on Tuesday


----------



## DarkSecret

I'm sure most of you have already checked, but the haunted mansion luminary is now on B&BW website. Ordered one this morning, hope their website is better than YC!


----------



## DarkSecret

Oh yeah, forgot there is a 20% off code also which is LOVEFALL20. Or if you prefer free shipping code which is WE20148cnHZvsD37NX. Unfortunately, can't use both.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Make sure to check your e-mail too! Save up to 40% off your total BABW purchase through 9/01!


----------



## SalemWitch

DarkSecret said:


> I'm sure most of you have already checked, but the haunted mansion luminary is now on B&BW website. Ordered one this morning, hope their website is better than YC!


I place an order too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> I place an order too!


So glad you got one, SW! I'm getting mine too!


----------



## Reek Reek

SalemWitch said:


> I place an order too!


Was your coupon for 40%? Mine is a 30%, so the haunted mansion is very tempting.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I always get 20% pffft


----------



## SalemWitch

Reek Reek said:


> Was your coupon for 40%? Mine is a 30%, so the haunted mansion is very tempting.


Mine was for 30% off. I think it is 40% off on select items only. Wish they had the mini luminary online too!


----------



## Reek Reek

It'd be nice if the fall candles were still on sale too, to get the most out of shipping charge.


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> I always get 20% pffft


Same here.  I always thought anything higher was urban legend, like Bigfoot! Glad some of you guys lucked out. I'm going to try to snag those luminaries from my store this weekend. So tired of all of this wait until Sept 2nd stuff. Wish me luck!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Has anyone had success in using the coupon more than one time? I used mine online, and it won't let me use it again.


----------



## Reek Reek

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anyone had success in using the coupon more than one time? I used mine online, and it won't let me use it again.


Looks like it's a one time use coupon. I just tried, no luck either.


----------



## maxthedog

Oh wow, got a 40% off coupon, 

Just for giggles, I added the luminary and it takes 25.80 off the order...super tempting, what do you think?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anyone had success in using the coupon more than one time? I used mine online, and it won't let me use it again.


Did you try using it with a different e-mail account?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

maxthedog said:


> Oh wow, got a 40% off coupon,
> 
> Just for giggles, I added the luminary and it takes 25.80 off the order...super tempting, what do you think?


Do it! I paid 50 something with 20% off


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

No! That's a great idea! I need to register BABW with more than one anyway. I will try it in a little bit, and get back to you!


----------



## Reek Reek

Boneybunchlove said:


> Did you try using it with a different e-mail account?


I wasn't logged into my account the 2nd time, so I think it's the code itself that expires


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If someone here used their code online, and is able to use it in store, please let us know!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Oh wow, got a 40% off coupon,
> 
> Just for giggles, I added the luminary and it takes 25.80 off the order...super tempting, what do you think?


What are you waiting for? LOL!


----------



## Reek Reek

maxthedog said:


> Oh wow, got a 40% off coupon,
> 
> Just for giggles, I added the luminary and it takes 25.80 off the order...super tempting, what do you think?


I had no intention of buying it this year til I got this coupon. I think you'd love it even more knowing what a great deal you got on it!


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> Oh wow, got a 40% off coupon,
> 
> Just for giggles, I added the luminary and it takes 25.80 off the order...super tempting, what do you think?


Oh you're killing me! I wouldn't think twice with a 30%, and you got a coveted 40?!? Go buy a lottery ticket today too!


----------



## maxthedog

In your experience, do these sell out quick..I'll be home from work in a few hours and can order


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> In your experience, do these sell out quick..I'll be home from work in a few hours and can order


I wouldn't put it in quite the same sellout category as this year's PC or witch's boots. So I at least wouldn't sweat it over a few hours.  Good luck and enjoy your awesome deal!


----------



## Kitty

My codes did not work so I called BBW customer service, 30% off luminary!
Small luminary is not available until 9/3/14. BBW store lady said it is a ceramic soap dish.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for that information Kitty. I'm thinking the small luminary can still work with a tea light if it's vented on the sides. If not, I'll just use a flickering, battery operated tea light. 

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

stacymaris said:


> View attachment 211003
> Here is the BBW mini luminary. I hope I posted it correctly!!


Hi Stacy
Can you tell me if this holds the one mini candle or is it a soap dish? Confused lol


----------



## Kitty

2014 BBW Ceramic Haunted House luminary, $64.50. http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=45091186&cm_vc=200















According to BBW sales lady there will be a ceramic soap for $12.50 on 9/3/14. No pics yet.


----------



## grandma lise

Hey Kitty, looking at the picture of the small haunted house luminary - (originally posted by stacymaris, reposted by boneybunchlove today) - it doesn't look like a soap dish. 

I called my store, and they said they will receive the rest of their Halloween merchandise tomorrow. She said they haven't received the smaller haunted house luminary as of today, but should tomorrow, and to call back then. I also asked if she knew of a haunted house soap dish. She said no, but then perhaps they haven't seen all the Halloween merchandise yet... 

Thanks Kitty for posting pictures of the Haunted House luminary. I like being able to see the exterior and interior! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

My BBW has the small luminary but will not or can not sell it until Wed., 9/3/14. No pics!
They are holding one for me. More coupons coming but I do not know what they will be.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I wonder if the BBW at my local outlet mall is selling the mansion for $64?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

oh and yeah my store is sticking to 9/3 as well lol she showed me the pocketbacs because she was looking for a frank or bride for me but all they had were mummies and owls


----------



## Kitty

It took over 10 mins. waiting on the phone to BBW customer service because coupon would not work.
BBW gave me 30% off. Yeah!

BBW has 20% off + free shipping for orders over $50 Use Code LABORDAY20
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/cat...626&cp=4090263&cm_sp=Monetate-_-Banner-_-shop
It is a couple $$ cheaper that 30% because of FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I can't for the life of me figure out how to send/if I'm sending pms  lol these are the pocketbacs I'm trying to hunt down


----------



## grandma lise

Those are cute Mrs_Frankenstien. I still kind of wish I'd collected the BBW mini candle holders and house from a few years ago that featured Frankenstein and Bride...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bath-And-Bo...589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f2a2d72d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bath-Body-W...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3ce5fcba9b

Kitty, that's an awesome coupon code. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Those are cute Mrs_Frankenstien. I still kind of wish I'd collected the BBW mini candle holders and house from a few years ago that featured Frankenstein and Bride...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bath-And-Bo...589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f2a2d72d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bath-Body-W...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3ce5fcba9b
> 
> Kitty, that's an awesome coupon code. Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


Wow, I wonder if anyone actually pays that price for the mini candle holders! I bought some both years they did the Frankenstein houses. I now have Frankenstein holders coming out of everywhere, and need to make room for this year's owl house!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, Madjoodie, I missed the other BBW Frankenstein house...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bath-and-Bo...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item2c8a5d76db 

I think it would be fun to decorate with these every two to three years to take a break from my preferred orange and black themes. 

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Well, I lucked out and found a Partylite Global Fusion Pillar/Candle Holder at Goodwill for $7.99 tonight...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Partylite-G...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5668a670f9
> 
> I've been looking for a black pillar holder for more than a year now, but this will work well too because I display amber glass in my livingroom.
> 
> Stopped by Marshalls and TJMaxx too.
> 
> Marshalls had more Halloween tablecloths, including the hard to find 120" length. TJMaxx had these Christopher Radko Shiny Brite Halloween glass ornaments for $12.99 a box on a back wall, separate from the three tables of Halloween decor...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Set-of-...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2582abac39
> 
> This year's glass balls feature owls, black cats, and witches.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the smaller BBW's haunted house luminary too, if I can find one. The price isn't bad at $12.99.
> 
> I'm enjoying seeing your finds...
> 
> Lisa


I went to HomeGoods and TJ Maxx looking for the 120" table cloths, no luck. It's such a hard size to find, it's the only size that fits my big dining room table. I got a Halloween one at HG's a year or so ago, but it was almost $30!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

OMG I love the Frank houses!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> OMG I love the Frank houses!


Mrs. F.! Did you by any chance get my PM?


----------



## stacymaris

Boneybunchlove said:


> Hi Stacy
> Can you tell me if this holds the one mini candle or is it a soap dish? Confused lol


It holds one mini candle, I can't imagine it being used as a soap dish. It is flat on the inside, bout there would be no way to slide the soap out. There is a soap dispenser they are selling as we'll that I purchased the same day. See the pics,


----------



## stacymaris

Just wondering what everyone thinks of the eBay seller who is selling the boots for $70. I bought a pair from the seller when they were $56. The listing and price has changed a million times. She has sold a ton of pairs at different prices, and has a ship out date of a week after the rerelease ( I did not notice that part until after I purchased!!) I bought them before she sold a ton of pairs thinking she had them in hand and although I was overpaying, I would actually get a pair. 3 different stores told me they will not be restocked in stores snd probably jot online and a few days ago when everything was showing as "available" on the YC site when it really was not (when they were messing with the site) that was like the 1 item that was listed as sold out!!!!! Do you this seller is counting her chickens (or Boneys) before they hatch?? Will I ever get the boots???


----------



## Court023

I seen that eBay listing one day it's 56.00 the next day it was 77.00 I was going to buy them but I am glad I didn't cause I didn't know that she didn't gave them in hand, I hope you get yours


----------



## Boneybunchlove

stacymaris said:


> It holds one mini candle, I can't imagine it being used as a soap dish. It is flat on the inside, bout there would be no way to slide the soap out. There is a soap dispenser they are selling as we'll that I purchased the same day. See the pics,
> View attachment 211320
> View attachment 211321
> View attachment 211322


 Thanks I didnt think it was a soapdish. That cat is a must have! My list keeps getting longer!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

stacymaris said:


> Just wondering what everyone thinks of the eBay seller who is selling the boots for $70. I bought a pair from the seller when they were $56. The listing and price has changed a million times. She has sold a ton of pairs at different prices, and has a ship out date of a week after the rerelease ( I did not notice that part until after I purchased!!) I bought them before she sold a ton of pairs thinking she had them in hand and although I was overpaying, I would actually get a pair. 3 different stores told me they will not be restocked in stores snd probably jot online and a few days ago when everything was showing as "available" on the YC site when it really was not (when they were messing with the site) that was like the 1 item that was listed as sold out!!!!! Do you this seller is counting her chickens (or Boneys) before they hatch?? Will I ever get the boots???


That is super sketchy. I hope you get them!


----------



## maxthedog

stacymaris said:


> Just wondering what everyone thinks of the eBay seller who is selling the boots for $70. I bought a pair from the seller when they were $56. The listing and price has changed a million times. She has sold a ton of pairs at different prices, and has a ship out date of a week after the rerelease ( I did not notice that part until after I purchased!!) I bought them before she sold a ton of pairs thinking she had them in hand and although I was overpaying, I would actually get a pair. 3 different stores told me they will not be restocked in stores snd probably jot online and a few days ago when everything was showing as "available" on the YC site when it really was not (when they were messing with the site) that was like the 1 item that was listed as sold out!!!!! Do you this seller is counting her chickens (or Boneys) before they hatch?? Will I ever get the boots???


That's crazy, I'd be mad. If they do in fact go online September 2nd, this person is just taking orders for an item that will be available to everyone at an insane mark up..and looks like they've sold quite a few. Really can't stand that. I'd dispute and file a case w/ eBay if you are able to buy it directly with Yankee before they ship


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> That is super sketchy. I hope you get them!


Agreed. And if you don't get your boots, I'd be all about reporting that seller to the eBay police. Esp. since I assume you had to pay already. Good luck, Stacymaris! And many thanks for posting pics of all of the BABW goodies.


----------



## maxthedog

Technically it's a fraud listing if it's a "pre-sale" or does not physically have item in hand.


----------



## maxthedog

Oh and ordered the luminary, thanks everyone for making me spend more money on Halloween  lol


but with the 40% off it was only 38 or so plus shipping


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> Oh and ordered the luminary, thanks everyone for making me spend more money on Halloween  lol
> 
> 
> but with the 40% off it was only 38 or so plus shipping


Nice!! You got lucky with the 40% off!!


----------



## stacymaris

Kitty said:


> 2014 BBW Ceramic Haunted House luminary, $64.50. http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=45091186&cm_vc=200
> 
> View attachment 211282
> View attachment 211283
> 
> 
> According to BBW sales lady there will be a ceramic soap for $12.50 on 9/3/14. No pics yet.


It is the one with the cat and pumpkin that I posted. It is $12.50 and it is ceramic. The lady at the register showed it to me an I was like, ok, twist my arm! Ha!I have NO WILL POWER this time of year.


----------



## stacymaris

The Big House with 2 minis!


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> I went to HomeGoods and TJ Maxx looking for the 120" table cloths, no luck. It's such a hard size to find, it's the only size that fits my big dining room table. I got a Halloween one at HG's a year or so ago, but it was almost $30!


Lucy08, Marshalls is the only store I've seen Halloween tablecloths at so far this year, but our TJMaxx started putting out Halloween today, so I think we'll see similar tablecloths there soon. If you see a tablecloth you want, but can't find the 120" length, take a picture of it, and I'll look for it here. Ross and Kohl's are the other two store I visit for tablecloths. I envy you. Our closest HomeGoods is 65 miles away. 

The two tablecloths I've seen here at Marshalls are both prints. The first was orange fabric with a black spider web pattern and bats. The second was a light beige/taupe fabric with a dark silver, almost black metallic spider web pattern. They put them at the front, not the back, of the store near the registers. Not sure why.

I made a mistake last night. All the Halloween items I found last night including the Shiny Brite glass balls were at Marshalls, not TJMaxx. My bad.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Brought home a $5.99 battery operated pillar candle today from TJMaxx - (3 AAA batteries not included).

This is the candle switched on...









This is the candle switched off with a battery operated tea light turned on that casts a warm yellow glow - (I inverted a poly cup over the candle's light bulb, then put the battery operated tea light on top)...









And this is the candle AND the tea light switched on...









I like the artwork on the two sides of the candle. Just wish it was ivory, not white, and that it had a warm glow. I'll keep trying different ideas to make it work.

Thought I'd deleted this picture...can't though...apologies...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

stacymaris said:


> View attachment 211367
> The Big House with 2 minis!


These look great together stacymaris. Can't wait to get mine!

Lisa


----------



## Combatdre

I went to my local yankee candle store today, I saw the boney bunch collectibles and the haunted hotel. They where awesome, however, I'm obsessive so that's something I rather not get into... Lol... I did buy an led witch wax burner and another burner with witch silhouettes I love them. It's the first time I tried them and my house smells great, the wax melts where $1 each so I got a bunch of halloween and autumn ones. Anyways, I got this $20 of $45 coupon which I thought I'd share for those who want to use it


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm looking forward to going to yc tonight and hopefully bringing home some bonies  might have to check out bbw too


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, Marshalls is the only store I've seen Halloween tablecloths at so far this year, but our TJMaxx started putting out Halloween today, so I think we'll see similar tablecloths there soon. If you see a tablecloth you want, but can't find the 120" length, take a picture of it, and I'll look for it here. Ross and Kohl's are the other two store I visit for tablecloths. I envy you. Our closest HomeGoods is 65 miles away.
> 
> The two tablecloths I've seen here at Marshalls are both prints. The first was orange fabric with a black spider web pattern and bats. The second was a light beige/taupe fabric with a dark silver, almost black metallic spider web pattern. They put them at the front, not the back, of the store near the registers. Not sure why.
> 
> I made a mistake last night. All the Halloween items I found last night including the Shiny Brite glass balls were at Marshalls, not TJMaxx. My bad.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you!!! I don't have Marshall's, but I bet HomeGoods or TJ Maxx gets something eventually. I love the one i got last year, I can get 120" at Target at Christmas time, and they usually have cute stuff! I've never found 120" at Kohls!!


----------



## SalemWitch

maxthedog said:


> Oh and ordered the luminary, thanks everyone for making me spend more money on Halloween  lol
> 
> 
> but with the 40% off it was only 38 or so plus shipping


Join the club on spending too much money. Congrats on getting 40% off!!


----------



## SalemWitch

grandma lise said:


> Brought home a $5.99 battery operated pillar candle today from TJMaxx - (3 AAA batteries not included).
> 
> This is the candle switched on...
> 
> View attachment 211369
> 
> 
> This is the candle switched off with a battery operated tea light turned on that casts a warm yellow glow - (I inverted a poly cup over the candle's light bulb, then put the battery operated tea light on top)...
> 
> View attachment 211372
> 
> 
> And this is the candle AND the tea light switched on...
> 
> View attachment 211371
> 
> 
> I like the artwork on the two sides of the candle. Just wish it was ivory, not white, and that it had a warm glow. I'll keep trying different ideas to make it work.
> 
> Thought I'd deleted this picture...can't though...apologies...
> 
> Lisa


I bought the same candle at TJMaxx! I love it.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yayy got the Fish Boat dude, witch hand, and another candy dish online just now for $25 !!!


----------



## SalemWitch

happythenjaded said:


> Yayy got the Fish Boat dude, witch hand, and another candy dish online just now for $25 !!!


Wow! Way to go!!! Unfortunately I am not as patient as you, and I already bought a ton of $1 tarts from YC. I really want the candy dish, but not anything else!


----------



## SalemWitch

Witch's boots and hand are in stock on YC.


----------



## Reek Reek

SalemWitch said:


> Witch's boots and hand are in stock on YC.


I got a confirmation code, hopefully it's not a glitch in the website!


----------



## Reek Reek

PC is in stock too for those who missed it (no bus)


----------



## Reek Reek

aaaaand now they're gone. Great.


----------



## Madjoodie

Reek Reek said:


> I got a confirmation code, hopefully it's not a glitch in the website!


I've got my fingers crossed for you! As I added boots to my cart, they went to low stock and then sold out.


----------



## DarkSecret

Have you ever seen anything sell out so fast, I was processing my order and before I could hit submit, the boots were gone. I was trying to get a pair for my daughter. Wow, you know if they set a date of September 2 for restock, they ought to stick to it!


----------



## Reek Reek

That's why I thought it was a mistake, how could it be gone so fast?! I did receive a confirmation email though, so hopefully it's legit. I'm glad I saved the coupon code as a pic on my phone so I could find it fast. I was already logged into their website, as I was trying to find out info about their rewards/vouchers at the time.


----------



## Madjoodie

Reek Reek said:


> That's why I thought it was a mistake, how could it be gone so fast?! I did receive a confirmation email though, so hopefully it's legit. I'm glad I saved the coupon code as a pic on my phone so I could find it fast. I was already logged into their website, as I was trying to find out info about their rewards/vouchers at the time.


My guess is the eBay vultures. Esp. the sellers who already have sold this stuff but didn't have it yet.


----------



## Reek Reek

Considering YC misspelled "cemetary" on their site, I wonder if that's really in stock


----------



## Lucy08

Went to BBW to look at the luminary. I really didn't care for it in person. So I came home empty handed. **runs away and hides**


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Went to BBW to look at the luminary. I really didn't care for it in person. So I came home empty handed. **runs away and hides**


That's okay, Lucy! I'll see what I think, when I get mine in the mail!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There are 26 pair of the Witch's Butt Boots remaining! Hurry, guys!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lucy08 said:


> Went to BBW to look at the luminary. I really didn't care for it in person. So I came home empty handed. **runs away and hides**


 wow I'm shocked. I love it I thought it would be bigger though with that hefty price. Did they have their Halloween stuff out? Did they have small luminaries out?h


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunchlove said:


> wow I'm shocked. I love it I thought it would be bigger though with that hefty price. Did they have their Halloween stuff out? Did they have small luminaries out?h


I just really didn't love how they painted the owls, especially the one on the door. Even with the 30% coupon! it was just way too high for what it is. No, they had nothing Halloween out. I asked about the luminary, she went and pulled one out of the back. She looked ticked when I didn't buy it. Oh well! 

Boney cemetery back in stock at YC! Just saw it! Hope everyone who still needs it gets one. I've decided to stick to my original decision and pass on it.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> Thank you!!! I don't have Marshall's, but I bet HomeGoods or TJ Maxx gets something eventually. I love the one i got last year, I can get 120" at Target at Christmas time, and they usually have cute stuff! I've never found 120" at Kohls!!


Lucy08, I wonder... I know I've gotten fall tablecloths at Kohls in the 120" length, but not a Halloween tablecloth now that I think about it. Forgot about Target. I've gotten some nice 120" Christmas tablecloths, also some runners, there over the years. Because we're a University town, we have to wait until late September - (fall classes don't begin until 9/24 this year) - for them to put Halloween out at Target. It's so hard waiting!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

SalemWitch said:


> I bought the same candle at TJMaxx! I love it.



SalemWitch, I like it too. Heading out shortly to buy tea lights in different colors. Have one more light effect that I want to try.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks everyone for the heads up that many of the sold out items were listed online again. I bought the Trick or Treat tart burner that features the spooky tree with the girl wearing the witch mask and costume, and another witch hand, so I'll have TWO now. Yay!

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, I wonder... I know I've gotten fall tablecloths at Kohls in the 120" length, but not a Halloween tablecloth now that I think about it. Forgot about Target. I've gotten some nice 120" Christmas tablecloths, also some runners, there over the years. Because we're a University town, we have to wait until late September - (fall classes don't begin until 9/24 this year) - for them to put Halloween out at Target. It's so hard waiting!
> 
> Lisa


It's rare I ever see anything above a 102" at Kohls, especially holiday themed. Please LMK (message me, ) if you ever see runners that long! I can never find them longer than 70" or so. Wish they would do a Boney Bunch table cloth, it would be so cute.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> I just really didn't love how they painted the owls, especially the one on the door. Even with the 30% coupon! it was just way too high for what it is. No, they had nothing Halloween out. I asked about the luminary, she went and pulled one out of the back. She looked ticked when I didn't buy it. Oh well!
> 
> Boney cemetery back in stock at YC! Just saw it! Hope everyone who still needs it gets one. I've decided to stick to my original decision and pass on it.


Lucy08, that's so unfortunate. When a sales associate behaves in that way toward me, it makes it so hard to shop again at their store. 

There are four Boney Bunch pieces I didn't collect this year: Eye Phone, Hear No Evil, Cat with Jack-o-Lanterns, and Dying to See You. I'm thinking about going ahead and getting the latter, but I really shouldn't because I never decorate with large upper body pieces. I admire your resolve!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> It's rare I ever see anything above a 102" at Kohls, especially holiday themed. Please LMK (message me, ) if you ever see runners that long! I can never find them longer than 70" or so. Wish they would do a Boney Bunch table cloth, it would be so cute.


Lucy08, I've never seen runners in the 120" length either. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Hope everyone got what they wanted ! 

I'm contemplating ordering the bat wings!  and tarts/votives! Evilness !

Still waiting to get my call to come get my B&BW items !


----------



## grandma lise

*Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House*

Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House arrived broken, wrapped in 2 layers of paper and 2 layers of 1/4" bubble wrap. This was an experienced Ebay seller with a perfect rating. I know I'll get a full refund, but still, it's so sad to see retired pieces broken and lost forever... 









Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, that's so unfortunate. When a sales associate behaves in that way toward me, it makes it so hard to shop again at their store.
> 
> There are four Boney Bunch pieces I didn't collect this year: Eye Phone, Hear No Evil, Cat with Jack-o-Lanterns, and Dying to See You. I'm thinking about going ahead and getting the latter, but I really shouldn't because I never decorate with large upper body pieces. I admire your resolve!
> 
> Lisa


I only bought the cat (heavily influenced by my youngest kiddo), taxi, and candy dish! Oh, and the witches hand.


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House arrived broken, wrapped in 2 layers of paper and 2 layers of 1/4" bubble wrap. This was an experienced Ebay seller with a perfect rating. I know I'll get a full refund, but still, it's so sad to see retired pieces broken and lost forever...
> 
> View attachment 211426
> 
> 
> Lisa


How disappointing, I'm so sorry!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Lucy08... 

I have a lighting question.

Does anyone know where I can purchase tea lights that glow orange, purple, blue or green?

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky & EA- did you get a chance to order PC?  

I would also like to know where to purchase the orange, purple, green etc tea lights as Lisa asked  

Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted in case the items are not back in stock on 9/2.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I just really didn't love how they painted the owls, especially the one on the door. Even with the 30% coupon! it was just way too high for what it is. No, they had nothing Halloween out. I asked about the luminary, she went and pulled one out of the back. She looked ticked when I didn't buy it. Oh well!
> 
> Boney cemetery back in stock at YC! Just saw it! Hope everyone who still needs it gets one. I've decided to stick to my original decision and pass on it.


Hopefully the quality isn't too horrible on this years mansion. With the price increase it better be perfection! Lol


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Hopefully the quality isn't too horrible on this years mansion. With the price increase it better be perfection! Lol


I just didn't love it! The owls almost look like white paint. Painted over a darker color. You could see a darker color bleeding thru the white paint. And the paint was wonky on the owl door knocker.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I just didn't love it! The owls almost look like white paint. Painted over a darker color. You could see a darker color bleeding thru the white paint. And the paint was wonky on the owl door knocker.


Well at least you saved $65 !!  haha


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Lucy08...
> 
> I have a lighting question.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase tea lights that glow orange, purple, blue or green?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa,

First, so sorry to see your broken piece. Esp. horrible to lose a treasure like that. 

Next, you were asking about tealights with different colored flames. I have both red and green ones, purchased off of Amazon and eBay. One may even have the fun auto timer feature (a few hours on, a bunch of hours off, repeat daily). I just searched for flameless tealight and whatever color I wanted. But you need to be very careful reading descriptions (and ask questions if you can) to avoid getting tealights where the base is the right color but the flickering light is not.

Finally, I also hope everyone got what they wanted today...or that more pops up online over the weekend. I stopped in my YC store today to get the Halloween catalogue. They didn't know that the boots, etc. had been back in stock. These in stock, out of stock games were old a few years ago with the black cat pieces too.


----------



## happythenjaded

The prices of the boots on eBay are just sickening.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> The prices of the boots on eBay are just sickening.


Almost all ebay prices are nauseating.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Well at least you saved $65 !!  haha


Then I spent $50 at HomeGoods......


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Then I spent $50 at HomeGoods......


LOL, there ya go! Saved $15.00 lol!! I'm such an enabler!


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> First, so sorry to see your broken piece. Esp. horrible to lose a treasure like that.
> 
> Next, you were asking about tealights with different colored flames. I have both red and green ones, purchased off of Amazon and eBay. One may even have the fun auto timer feature (a few hours on, a bunch of hours off, repeat daily). I just searched for flameless tealight and whatever color I wanted. But you need to be very careful reading descriptions (and ask questions if you can) to avoid getting tealights where the base is the right color but the flickering light is not.
> 
> Finally, I also hope everyone got what they wanted today...or that more pops up online over the weekend. I stopped in my YC store today to get the Halloween catalogue. They didn't know that the boots, etc. had been back in stock. These in stock, out of stock games were old a few years ago with the black cat pieces too.


Hey Madjoodie, visited more of my favorite stores today in search of Halloween... I think you're right. Online is probably the best source of tea lights that glow in orange, purple, green, or blue. Will begin to look around. I'd also like to find tea lights that change color because I have one more idea that I'd like to try...

For now, Pier 1 has some orange "glimmer lights" I was curious about so picked up a set - (they sell for $19.99). Here's what I did with them...

















He-he-he...

The battery compartment takes 3 AA batteries and didn't fit, so I carefully popped the lid off (and happily, it now fits). All I had to do was loosely wrap the 10' string around the battery compartment and stuff it into the pillar candle. 

I'm having so much fun playing with lighting. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa, that looks absolutely amazing! Love, love, love !!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> Hey Madjoodie, visited more of my favorite stores today in search of Halloween... I think you're right. Online is probably the best source of tea lights that glow in orange, purple, green, or blue. Will begin to look around. I'd also like to find tea lights that change color because I have one more idea that I'd like to try...
> 
> For now, Pier 1 has some orange "glimmer lights" I was curious about so picked up a set - (they sell for $19.99). Here's what I did with them...
> 
> View attachment 211508
> 
> 
> View attachment 211509
> 
> 
> He-he-he...
> 
> The battery compartment takes 3 AA batteries and didn't fit, so I carefully popped the lid off (and happily, it now fits). All I had to do was loosely wrap the 10' string around the battery compartment and stuff it into the pillar candle.
> 
> I'm having so much fun playing with lighting.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa...I saw those lights at Pier 1 and wanted them so bad but couldn't stomach $20. So, I found a website that sells the same things in different colors for between $5 and $7 a set. I'm hoping they are as good a quality!


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebel_Boo, do tell. 

I want to try them out too, and I want more colors. Would love to get a link. 

The one thing that worries me is that the lights do create a small amount of heat. I also am thinking I need to cover the battery compartment with electrical tape, at least cover the area where the ends of the batteries make contact. I'm going to seek advice from my husband in the morning.

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> Jezebel_Boo, do tell.
> 
> I want to try them out too, and I want more colors. Would love to get a link.
> 
> The one thing that worries me is that the lights do create a small amount of heat. I also am thinking I need to cover the battery compartment with electrical tape, at least cover the area where the ends of the batteries make contact. I'm going to seek advice from my husband in the morning.
> 
> Lisa


Sure...here is the link!

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/search.html?keywords=led+fairy+lights


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Jezebel_Boo for doing that research. Looks like the LED Fairy Lights vary greatly in color and length, also in battery size and battery compartment size and design. I was surprised to see that some are even waterproof. While there, I did a search on tea lights and found a pack of four tea lights that change color. Going to back away from the computer and revisit the site tomorrow! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

The Ghoul Bus and Wake The Dead are back in stock online. I know they werent earlier this morning and afternoon so. I just thought I'd let you all know in case its a recent restock!  

Love the lights Jez!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Jezebel_Boo for doing that research. Looks like they vary greatly in color and length, also in battery size and battery compartment size and design. I was surprised to see that some are even waterproof. I'm thinking about ordering one of the blue strings.
> 
> Lisa


Welcome! Yes, they have a ton of choices to pick from. I was thinking about a waterproof set myself


----------



## Jezebelle

Hi everyone! 

Well, I'm back on here, and checked the YC page yesterday, being totally bummed that the one item I wanted (the pet cemetery) was sold out. Then, I checked this am and was happy to see it said low stock! I ordered that and the coffin boney dig in dish with my $20 off coupon. I hope they arrive intact and well-painted!

I'm trying to limit my YC purchases this year as I'll venture out to the stores again.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, I'm back on here, and checked the YC page yesterday, being totally bummed that the one item I wanted (the pet cemetery) was sold out. Then, I checked this am and was happy to see it said low stock! I ordered that and the coffin boney dig in dish with my $20 off coupon. I hope they arrive intact and well-painted!
> 
> I'm trying to limit my YC purchases this year as I'll venture out to the stores again.


Hi Jezebelle! Glad you got what you wanted! 

Make sure you let us know what else you pick up and from where  We are all very concerned you might pick up something that we cant live without


----------



## Jezebelle

Lol, I will! I definitely shop for myself & my forum friends alike!  

I was at Home Goods & wanted to take pix but my phone battery was low. I'll be posting more now that the seasonal goodies are coming out on the shelves!


----------



## Jezebelle

Update! Wake the Dead & school bus just back in stock online!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Witch hat jar topper is also in stock!


----------



## Jezebelle

Now, if only those witches boots come back in stock!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Jezebelle said:


> Now, if only those witches boots come back in stock!!


I'm watching for them lol

Every time I see your sn pop up I keep getting confused lol


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Hey Madjoodie, visited more of my favorite stores today in search of Halloween... I think you're right. Online is probably the best source of tea lights that glow in orange, purple, green, or blue. Will begin to look around. I'd also like to find tea lights that change color because I have one more idea that I'd like to try...
> 
> For now, Pier 1 has some orange "glimmer lights" I was curious about so picked up a set - (they sell for $19.99). Here's what I did with them...
> 
> 
> He-he-he...
> 
> The battery compartment takes 3 AA batteries and didn't fit, so I carefully popped the lid off (and happily, it now fits). All I had to do was loosely wrap the 10' string around the battery compartment and stuff it into the pillar candle.
> 
> I'm having so much fun playing with lighting.
> 
> Lisa


That is looking sharp, Lisa! Please keep sharing your lighting experiments with us. I bought similar candles like that from HG, and I'm a big fan of imitation is the best form of flattery!  

And I grab color changing tealights whenever I run across them in a store. My leftovers from last Halloween are almost gone, and they are fun to pair up with things like the bird plane, etc.! Perhaps I'll be checking out Jez's website soon, but am afraid I will want everything I see. Ones you can submerse in water too? Sounds like something I didn't even know I need!


----------



## Kitty

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out how to send/if I'm sending pms  lol these are the pocketbacs I'm trying to hunt down
> View attachment 211293


 I am still looking for you.

I have this Frankenstein warmer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scentsy-Hes...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a42c21b8c









2014 Scentsy Halloween catalog out, 9/1/14. I want spider & skull!!!!!
https://www.grabscents.com/tag/scentsy-halloween-2014-warmers


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> LOL, there ya go! Saved $15.00 lol!! I'm such an enabler!


Way not helpful...... LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> I am still looking for you.
> 
> I have this Frankenstein warmer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scentsy-Hes...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a42c21b8c
> 
> View attachment 211533
> 
> 
> 2014 Scentsy Halloween catalog out, 9/1/14. I want spider & skull!!!!!
> https://www.grabscents.com/tag/scentsy-halloween-2014-warmers


Love that skull!


----------



## happythenjaded

Love scentsy Kitty!! 

My favorite warmer is the silhouette because you can change the look. I have two 

The skull is incredible I must say! Need that one for sure! 

Lucy- that's what friends are for! We only live once! "Buy the Boney"  

We have two Jez's !


----------



## Scottsgirl

Good news! Yankee candle kept their word! Just got an order confirmation for all three online boney bunch replacements, without asking! Hope they arrive in good shape
Store manager also called last week with the witch boots for me. Love this piece! Even though somehow I thought it was a large jar holder, so I bought four large patchouli in advance! It's ok though, I just removed the label. They also had a replacement for my fisherman, which originally said dead BALL, now I have a good one that says dead bait . I am still looking for a nicer DDG and dead end zone, but will be happy enough if I don't. The bat wings are adorable, on the fence about that piece.

I loved Myermans video and have been waiting for the answers to questions especially about the orange spider web boxes... Did I miss the answers?

I adore the BBW luminary, trying NOT to go look for one. There was talk about the small one being a soap holder, so has anyone tried to see if the pump bottle fits in it? I have the cute little spiders from last year to hold soap bottles, and love them for the bathroom, but the haunted house would look nice in the kitchen....

I have also had another tragedy from ebay. So that is three now, poison apple candle delivered to wrong house and never found, 2011 jar holder cemetery arrived broken and headless horseman, broken. Don't know if I will try anymore.... Although I did receive the Christmas elf , the chainsaw guy and the couple in bed nicely wrapped.

I hope all of you find everything available on September 2 that you are looking for!!!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Kitty said:


> I am still looking for you.
> 
> I have this Frankenstein warmer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scentsy-Hes...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a42c21b8c
> 
> View attachment 211533
> 
> 
> 2014 Scentsy Halloween catalog out, 9/1/14. I want spider & skull!!!!!
> https://www.grabscents.com/tag/scentsy-halloween-2014-warmers


 Kitty, is this your scentsy page? I looked for the price of the skull warmer and could not find it. The frankenstein is awesome!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Hi everyone! Good thing I checked on here, it looks like the YC website has been restocked. I did a LiveChat to get my Ghoul Bus replacement and guess who helped me out... Sean M!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> I am still looking for you.
> 
> I have this Frankenstein warmer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scentsy-Hes...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a42c21b8c
> 
> View attachment 211533
> 
> 
> 2014 Scentsy Halloween catalog out, 9/1/14. I want spider & skull!!!!!
> https://www.grabscents.com/tag/scentsy-halloween-2014-warmers


Oh wow, so many cute items in that catalog. Thanks Kitty for sharing both this older Frankenstein warmer and the link to the 2014 Fall/Winter catalog. That was fun! Putting blinders back on now...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> That is looking sharp, Lisa! Please keep sharing your lighting experiments with us. I bought similar candles like that from HG, and I'm a big fan of imitation is the best form of flattery!
> 
> And I grab color changing tealights whenever I run across them in a store. My leftovers from last Halloween are almost gone, and they are fun to pair up with things like the bird plane, etc.! Perhaps I'll be checking out Jez's website soon, but am afraid I will want everything I see. Ones you can submerse in water too? Sounds like something I didn't even know I need!


I know. Submersible lighting makes so much more possible, with both the waterproof fairy lights and the tea lights. This will be an interesting direction to pursue next year. Even though I'm broke now, I think I'm still going to get the color changing tea lights this year. I'm waiting for our two Halloween stores to open. Hoping they'll have them. If not, I know where to find them online now! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> Hi everyone! Good thing I checked on here, it looks like the YC website has been restocked. I did a LiveChat to get my Ghoul Bus replacement and guess who helped me out... Sean M!


Glad you got it all worked out CCW! Hope your bus is of acceptable quality !


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, happy!

Has anyone managed to get a shipment from the restocked pieces yet? I wonder if they're better quality in general in this second wave. If not, both of those buses are probably going back. 

But that's ok, I can probably pick up some of the pieces I passed on the first time around instead. 

I also don't know if anyone posted on this, but I saw a Youtube video with the new BBW luminary and I really liked it! It's big and it's more of a haunted house with owls on it.


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, so many cute items in that catalog. Thanks Kitty for sharing both this older Frankenstein warmer and the link to the 2014 Fall/Winter catalog. That was fun! Putting blinders back on now...
> 
> Lisa


Ditto here on everthing Lisa just said! Thanks so much, Kitty. I am adoring that spider warmer - would look killer by the Boney spider tealight holder I finally back collected this year! I will just keep chanting "I do not need another tart warmer" until I believe it.  

So I just caved and ordered the YC purple glass jar holder with the owl. Can't believe it was low stock already again. Also can't believe I forgot to add another Boney candy dish to my cart before I checked out.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Ditto here on everthing Lisa just said! Thanks so much, Kitty. I am adoring that spider warmer - would look killer by the Boney spider tealight holder I finally back collected this year! I will just keep chanting "I do not need another tart warmer" until I believe it.
> 
> So I just caved and ordered the YC purple glass jar holder with the owl. Can't believe it was low stock already again. Also can't believe I forgot to add another Boney candy dish to my cart before I checked out.


Oh Madjoodie, I fear you will be disappointed. I believe it was Pumpkin Muffin who let us know that this is _not_ a jar holder. If this is not what you want, perhaps you can cancel your order? 

This holder holds the "small Tumbler or Perfect Pillar candles" only; it's the witch with the green glass that is a jar holder.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Got a small BBW house, 20% off. It is for candles not a soap dish!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Love scentsy Kitty!!
> 
> My favorite warmer is the silhouette because you can change the look. I have two
> 
> The skull is incredible I must say! Need that one for sure!
> 
> Lucy- that's what friends are for! We only live once! "Buy the Boney"
> 
> We have two Jez's !


Yep, now we can confuse everyone! Muahahahaha


----------



## Kitty

Scottsgirl said:


> Kitty, is this your scentsy page? I looked for the price of the skull warmer and could not find it. The frankenstein is awesome!


I do not sell Scenty, Halloween goes on sale Sept. 1.


----------



## grandma lise

I bought the Bat Tree at the Preview Party, but couldn't find orange oyster cups online to replace the pink ones. Yesterday, at Michaels, I found a metal tea light holder featuring fall leaves with 5 of these gold/copper oyster cups on sale for $17.50, so bought it for the glass and switched the oyster cups out...









Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Oh Madjoodie, I fear you will be disappointed. I believe it was Pumpkin Muffin who let us know that this is _not_ a jar holder. If this is not what you want, perhaps you can cancel your order?
> 
> This holder holds the "small Tumbler or Perfect Pillar candles" only; it's the witch with the green glass that is a jar holder.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for reminding me about the candle size issue, Lisa. I think I have a bunch of perfect pillars in my candle closet(s)! If not, I'll have to snag some appropriate sized candles at the upcoming friends and family sale. But I am pretty sure I own like every sized candle YC makes. 

P.S. The orange cups in your holder look sharp!


----------



## grandma lise

Relieved to hear this Madjoodie. It's a nice piece!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I bought the Bat Tree at the Preview Party, but couldn't find orange oyster cups online to replace the pink ones. Yesterday, at Michaels, I found a metal tea light holder featuring fall leaves with 5 of these gold/copper oyster cups on sale for $17.50, so bought it for the glass and switched the oyster cups out...
> 
> View attachment 211556
> 
> 
> Lisa


Totally changes the look, love it !


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> Got a small BBW house, 20% off. It is for candles not a soap dish!


To keep the soap dish or not confusion going, I also got the mini BABW house yesterday. Their associate told me it was designed to be either a candle holder (for minis/ tealights) OR a holder for soaps.

The mini house of course not like a traditional sleeve that surrounds the whole soap bottle. It is a much more open design, and is not the first like this. I got a red holder with a snowman for the holidays last year that is similar in concept. 

Here is a picture of my new owl sleeve (typical style) and the house with a soap bottle in it. I personally like the house better for candles, but we will see what happens when I work on displays!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for that explanation Madjoodie. I'm not a BBW girl, well yet, and kept thinking small, decorative bar soaps, not a liquid soap dispenser. I am no longer confused. It looks great. Definitely getting this now. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, just one more post then I've really got to get off the computer...

Check out these creative displays of the YC Witch Hand in this Ebay listing... http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3beb9900

Lisa


----------



## Scottsgirl

grandma lise said:


> I bought the Bat Tree at the Preview Party, but couldn't find orange oyster cups online to replace the pink ones. Yesterday, at Michaels, I found a metal tea light holder featuring fall leaves with 5 of these gold/copper oyster cups on sale for $17.50, so bought it for the glass and switched the oyster cups out...
> 
> View attachment 211556
> 
> 
> Lisa


Beautiful! Like it so much better with this color cups!


----------



## happythenjaded

My dear friends -- I'm at Marshall's and I've hit the boney candle jackpot !! All the holographic boney candles are here and only $9.99!


----------



## Kitty

TJ Maxx has some BB candles, too!


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> TJ Maxx has some BB candles, too!
> View attachment 211582


Got a great Halloween piece at Marshall's too! Can't wait to show you all !!


----------



## Jezebelle

I always get my candles at Home Goods.  yay two Jez's!


----------



## happythenjaded

Just found two boxes of boney tea lights at Ross for $3.99! Bargain boney shopping lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> I always get my candles at Home Goods.  yay two Jez's!


I don't have a HomeGoods, but aren't they owned by the same company as TJM and Marshall's ?


----------



## Jezebelle

Yes, owned by the same company, just seems to be much more Halloween Merch (like 2-3 aisles) over what TJ Maxx & Marshalls stocks.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> Yes, owned by the same company, just seems to be much more Halloween Merch (like 2-3 aisles) over what TJ Maxx & Marshalls stocks.


That's what it looks like from pictures I've seen. Marshall's today had a big display upfront, an entire aisle, two end caps, and then two rolling shelves placed throughout the store. 

Ross had very little and it wasn't even up front this year !


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone! Just got back from vacation and still have a TON of posts to catch up on. From my quick scan, here's a few "jump-in's"...

- Think I saw a new Boney Peep that joined since I've been gone, so welcome, welcome!  

- Lisa, I saw your broken haunted house. So sad! I hope you can get a replacement for that, cause it's really cute. I love mine.

- I still need to call my local B&BW about the owl luminary. Would love to get that. Did I see that there was a 30% off coupon available somewhere on here? that would be sweet!

- And saved the best news for last...my Pet Cemetery is on its way to me!! Super YAY!!!  Should have within the week...hopefully all in one piece this time. Crossing fingers, crossing toes, crossing eyes and anything else that might bring me luck, LOLOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone! Just got back from vacation and still have a TON of posts to catch up on. From my quick scan, here's a few "jump-in's"...
> 
> - Think I saw a new Boney Peep that joined since I've been gone, so welcome, welcome!
> 
> - Lisa, I saw your broken haunted house. So sad! I hope you can get a replacement for that, cause it's really cute. I love mine.
> 
> - I still need to call my local B&BW about the owl luminary. Would love to get that. Did I see that there was a 30% off coupon available somewhere on here? that would be sweet!
> 
> - And saved the best news for last...my Pet Cemetery is on its way to me!! Super YAY!!!  Should have within the week...hopefully all in one piece this time. Crossing fingers, crossing toes, crossing eyes and anything else that might bring me luck, LOLOL!


Yay!! Glad you're back! You've been greatly missed ! Hope you had a great vacation! 

So happy to hear your PC is on the way!!  I was worried about that!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Yay!! Glad you're back! You've been greatly missed ! Hope you had a great vacation!
> 
> So happy to hear your PC is on the way!!  I was worried about that!


Yes, I was so excited when I saw that was back in stock! I didn't even unpack my suitcases when I got home. I just grabbed the phone and started calling Yankee Candle, LOL! And thanks, Happy, I did have a great time.  We went for a quick few days stay at St. Louis and I got to stay in the coolest hotel - the St. Louis Union Station. It was their old train station that has been converted into a hotel and it is jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Absolutely breathtaking. They do this fantastic light show on the super high arched ceilings at night...stuff like ocean scenes where the dolphins and whales are swimming across the ceiling while this beautiful music plays. It almost brought tears to my eyes, it was that beautiful. Definitely recommend to anybody going in that direction for a trip. Super fun. But as always, glad to be home when the trip is done, and glad to check back in with my Boney Peeps. Missed reading all the news and posts. Let me know if I missed anything super important! (I tend to "skim" when I have a lot of posts back-logged, LOL!)


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, thanks to everyone that posted answers about my sub question.  Mine had glue on the tail fin and I was worried that I had been sold a piece that had been broken and repaired at a "full price" like-new condition. That relieves my mind a lot. I did have a broken pipe on the front too, but it was a clean break so I think I can repair it. That's the gamble with buying fragile breakables on Ebay, I guess. But it's still so heartbreaking when you open the box. But am I gonna stop buying Boneys as part of back-collecting plan? I'm thinking Nope!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Yes, I was so excited when I saw that was back in stock! I didn't even unpack my suitcases when I got home. I just grabbed the phone and started calling Yankee Candle, LOL! And thanks, Happy, I did have a great time.  We went for a quick few days stay at St. Louis and I got to stay in the coolest hotel - the St. Louis Union Station. It was their old train station that has been converted into a hotel and it is jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Absolutely breathtaking. They do this fantastic light show on the super high arched ceilings at night...stuff like ocean scenes where the dolphins and whales are swimming across the ceiling while this beautiful music plays. It almost brought tears to my eyes, it was that beautiful. Definitely recommend to anybody going in that direction for a trip. Super fun. But as always, glad to be home when the trip is done, and glad to check back in with my Boney Peeps. Missed reading all the news and posts. Let me know if I missed anything super important! (I tend to "skim" when I have a lot of posts back-logged, LOL!)


Spooky, that sounds incredible! I am so glad you had such a beautiful time. That is so awesome to hear! I would love to experience that sometime. We are glad to have you back!


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay here are the goodies from Marshalls (the two YC Boney tealight boxes are from Ross though... $4.99 each)

YC Jar candles $9.99 each ..... Spooky mercury LED pillar candle holder thingy (lol) was $14.99 (not sure if you can see how large it is, very sturdy piece, bottom is metal......totally worth at least double the cost...). It lights up and flickers. Looks great (Sorry I didnt think to take a picture of it when turned on)! 


































sorry if the photos come out sideways... IDK why they do that sometimes. They are not sideways before I upload them to HF... 

Also, if anyone knows what scent Cider Web is now please let me know, I am so in love with it! I hope they sell it under another name still ?? thanks!


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> Okay here are the goodies from Marshalls (the two YC Boney tealight boxes are from Ross though... $4.99 each)
> 
> YC Jar candles $9.99 each ..... Spooky mercury LED pillar candle holder thingy (lol) was $14.99 (not sure if you can see how large it is, very sturdy piece, bottom is metal......totally worth at least double the cost...). It lights up and flickers. Looks great (Sorry I didnt think to take a picture of it when turned on)!
> 
> View attachment 211601
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211602
> 
> 
> View attachment 211603
> 
> 
> View attachment 211604
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if the photos come out sideways... IDK why they do that sometimes. They are not sideways before I upload them to HF...
> 
> Also, if anyone knows what scent Cider Web is now please let me know, I am so in love with it! I hope they sell it under another name still ?? thanks!


Great finds Happy! Love the led pillar candle holder thingy! We don't have Marshall's , but at least a TJMaxx! You make me want to go shopping!


----------



## Spookywolf

Awesome haul, Happy! And I Love that mercury glass led candle!! Bet that's gorgeous at night. I still want to buy some Halloween YC jars too. I don't even like Witch's Brew, but I want to buy that just for the cool label, LOL! And the trick or treaters on the candy corn are so cute! That will look great with the Boneys.


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Great finds Happy! Love the led pillar candle holder thingy! We don't have Marshall's , but at least a TJMaxx! You make me want to go shopping!


Thanks Scottsgirl! I saw it and knew it was coming home with me no matter what price was on the bottom. Then I saw $14.99 and couldnt believe it. There was another one also and I thought about getting it so have one for each side of something. But then I thought I would use it as the centerpiece of my coffee table with the YC Pumpkin mosaic pieces from this year. 

Go shopping! Go, go, go!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Awesome haul, Happy! And I Love that mercury glass led candle!! Bet that's gorgeous at night. I still want to buy some Halloween YC jars too. I don't even like Witch's Brew, but I want to buy that just for the cool label, LOL! And the trick or treaters on the candy corn are so cute! That will look great with the Boneys.


Thanks Spooky!  I have been waiting for these to come in! I love the holographic labels, they are awesome! They had a bunch of the Boney candles, so I will go back for more later (lol!). They only had one Cider Web though  I looooove the scent!! I need to find out if they still carry it! 

And the candle looks great turned on, I love that it flickers too.... also has a timer! 

Sorry I didnt take pictures of all the goodies at Marshalls, I must admit I was too busy shopping to remember !


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks Scottsgirl! I saw it and knew it was coming home with me no matter what price was on the bottom. Then I saw $14.99 and couldnt believe it. There was another one also and I thought about getting it so have one for each side of something. But then I thought I would use it as the centerpiece of my coffee table with the YC Pumpkin mosaic pieces from this year.
> 
> Go shopping! Go, go, go!


Yes. That price is excellent! Too bad you didn't get me the other one! . Ok post a pic of your centerpiece display! 
Must go shopping.....


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Yes. That price is excellent! Too bad you didn't get me the other one! . Ok post a pic of your centerpiece display!
> Must go shopping.....


For $14.99 I couldn't resist !! I think it will look great with Boney's too! Maybe the witches  Marshalls really had some amazing pieces this year. Super impressed! Ross..... not so much, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

I emailed YC about Cider Web and they confirmed that Apple Cider is the same as Cider Web... just FYI!


----------



## Spookywolf

Saw this and had to share. I simply don't have the room for it, otherwise I'd think about it. But it's so stinkin' cute! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-Yankee-Candle-Oil-Warmer-Burner-Tart-Wax-Melt-Pumpkin-Fall-Holiday-/301283611066?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4625e711ba


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Saw this and had to share. I simply don't have the room for it, otherwise I'd think about it. But it's so stinkin' cute!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-Yankee-Candle-Oil-Warmer-Burner-Tart-Wax-Melt-Pumpkin-Fall-Holiday-/301283611066?pt=Candle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4625e711ba


Love the middle pumpkin's face! Super cute Spook!


----------



## Spookywolf

So a question for the B&BW luminary owners. Do you use real candles in your luminaries or just the battery tealights? I saw the inside pic someone posted of this year's model with the raised platforms so you can see the candle flames through all the windows (good idea!) I'm wondering what fragrances you could blend and burn at the same time in one of those?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> So a question for the B&BW luminary owners. Do you use real candles in your luminaries or just the battery tealights? I saw the inside pic someone posted of this year's model with the raised platforms so you can see the candle flames through all the windows (good idea!) I'm wondering what fragrances you could blend and burn at the same time in one of those?


I personally only use LED lights in mine. I dont want to risk any residue getting on them


----------



## happythenjaded

Which reminds me..... I still need to pull my BBW luminaries out of storage!


----------



## Kitty

My BBW has not arrived yet but I would use battery candles like in the BB.

Barristers make good display cabinets, strong, tall, stackable, glass doors for each shelf, no dusting.
Moved the china to kitchen & use china cabinets for BB.
My precious Halloween pieces, always on display. 
Non-breakables in totes in storage bldg.
You understand, maybe?


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone, I just wanted to say hello! Oh, and if you see the Pet Cem. back in stock, can someone post? Thanks! I decided that I couldn't live with the darn chip on mine, LOL.

Spooky, did you order two to be safe? IDK if I should or not.


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to say hello! Oh, and if you see the Pet Cem. back in stock, can someone post? Thanks! I decided that I couldn't live with the darn chip on mine, LOL.
> 
> Spooky, did you order two to be safe? IDK if I should or not.


Hi Redsea! I only ordered one, so I'm really, really hoping and praying I get my replacement in one piece (oh please, oh please! )


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> My BBW has not arrived yet but I would use battery candles like in the BB.
> 
> Barristers make good display cabinets, strong, tall, stackable, glass doors for each shelf, no dusting.
> Moved the china to kitchen & use china cabinets for BB.
> My precious Halloween pieces, always on display.
> Non-breakables in totes in storage bldg.
> You understand, maybe?


Kitty, I'm so on board with your china cabinet plan.  I'm doing the same thing this year. Do you know of any places that sell the Barristers cabinets you mentioined? I need some display cabinets, especially if I continue to buy BB's at the rate I'm going, LOL!


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> I bought the Bat Tree at the Preview Party, but couldn't find orange oyster cups online to replace the pink ones. Yesterday, at Michaels, I found a metal tea light holder featuring fall leaves with 5 of these gold/copper oyster cups on sale for $17.50, so bought it for the glass and switched the oyster cups out...
> 
> View attachment 211556
> 
> 
> Lisa


I love that Bat Tree!


Madjoodie said:


> To keep the soap dish or not confusion going, I also got the mini BABW house yesterday. Their associate told me it was designed to be either a candle holder (for minis/ tealights) OR a holder for soaps.
> 
> The mini house of course not like a traditional sleeve that surrounds the whole soap bottle. It is a much more open design, and is not the first like this. I got a red holder with a snowman for the holidays last year that is similar in concept.
> 
> Here is a picture of my new owl sleeve (typical style) and the house with a soap bottle in it. I personally like the house better for candles, but we will see what happens when I work on displays!
> 
> View attachment 211567


I love both pieces!


----------



## redsea

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Redsea! I only ordered one, so I'm really, really hoping and praying I get my replacement in one piece (oh please, oh please! )


Thanks!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> So a question for the B&BW luminary owners. Do you use real candles in your luminaries or just the battery tealights? I saw the inside pic someone posted of this year's model with the raised platforms so you can see the candle flames through all the windows (good idea!) I'm wondering what fragrances you could blend and burn at the same time in one of those?


Hi Spooky! Welcome back - missed ya! 

So although you couldn't pay me to put a real candle in my Boneys, I walk on the wild side with my BABW luminaries. I love the fall BABW scents too much not to burn them at any chance I can get! I think one of my houses takes a three wick, and the infamous barn last year took minis. 

With the minis, I've been pretty boring so far and put in all the same kind. But I've been mixing scents with my three wicks lately by burning two different candles. Farmstand apple with any caramel scent is really good!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Houses for your Boneys or real estate for you, Happy? Because I sure could use a bigger house of my own for both display and storage purposes. I feel like I'll soon be featured on a special Halloween edition of Hoarders!


LOL, MJ! I'm still catching up on posts, but had to copy this one on here. Too funny! I think there are many of us on here that could qualify for Halloween Hoarders, myself included! LOLOL! And how cool would that be to be able to buy/live in a huge Victorian mansion and decorate it everywhere for Halloween with all the Boneys! ...sigh! 



Madjoodie said:


> Hi Spooky! Welcome back - missed ya!
> 
> So although you couldn't pay me to put a real candle in my Boneys, I walk on the wild side with my BABW luminaries. I love the fall BABW scents too much not to burn them at any chance I can get! I think one of my houses takes a three wick, and the infamous barn last year took minis.
> 
> With the minis, I've been pretty boring so far and put in all the same kind. But I've been mixing scents with my three wicks lately by burning two different candles. Farmstand apple with any caramel scent is really good!


Thanks MJ. I'm kinda thinking along the same lines. I called my store today and they won't be getting their luminary in until 9/3. This will be my first B&BW luminary (love the owls!) and it just looks really substantial, so I was thinking about using some of YC's scented tealights with it. I just started buying the BBW candles recently and only own the large 3 wicks. Maybe I could buy some minis from BBW, use them first, and then refill the glass with the scented tealights I already have. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Okay here are the goodies from Marshalls (the two YC Boney tealight boxes are from Ross though... $4.99 each)
> 
> YC Jar candles $9.99 each ..... Spooky mercury LED pillar candle holder thingy (lol) was $14.99 (not sure if you can see how large it is, very sturdy piece, bottom is metal......totally worth at least double the cost...). It lights up and flickers. Looks great (Sorry I didnt think to take a picture of it when turned on)!
> 
> sorry if the photos come out sideways... IDK why they do that sometimes. They are not sideways before I upload them to HF...
> 
> Also, if anyone knows what scent Cider Web is now please let me know, I am so in love with it! I hope they sell it under another name still ?? thanks!


It's like I could have taken that first picture, Happy! I have like every Boney labeled candle that TJMAXX et al carried, and two different labeled cider webs. Gotta love those prices. 

And I can only wish I had taken those other pictures. Killer holder at such an amazing price. Thanks for sharing, I'll be keeping my eyes open for this for sure! 

P.S. Every time I try to post pictures here, mine end up upside down! Total pain to try to flip them around, but you guys are worth it!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, MJ! I'm still catching up on posts, but had to copy this one on here. Too funny! I think there are many of us on here that could qualify for Halloween Hoarders, myself included! LOLOL! And how cool would that be to be able to buy/live in a huge Victorian mansion and decorate it everywhere for Halloween with all the Boneys! ...sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MJ. I'm kinda thinking along the same lines. I called my store today and they won't be getting their luminary in until 9/3. This will be my first B&BW luminary (love the owls!) and it just looks really substantial, so I was thinking about using some of YC's scented tealights with it. I just started buying the BBW candles recently and only own the large 3 wicks. Maybe I could buy some minis from BBW, use them first, and then refill the glass with the scented tealights I already have. Do you think that would work?


A Victorian mansion sure would be cool, but I could probably make due with any ole mansion! I ordered my luminary online, but did see it in person yesterday. Can't wait to get it! The mini candle switch-a-roo idea is interesting. Seems like it could be worth a shot!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> A Victorian mansion sure would be cool, but I could probably make due with any ole mansion! I ordered my luminary online, but did see it in person yesterday. Can't wait to get it! The mini candle switch-a-roo idea is interesting. Seems like it could be worth a shot!


Well, I've got so many boxes of the scented tealights (most from add-on's when using those pesky coupons that need just a few dollars more to get to the amount required, LOL.) I just don't burn them much at all and usually never in my Boneys - or only the rare few that are made in a way that keep the flame as far away as possible. So I'm really stuck with them. I was thinking the luminary might be a way to use them up, but I'm thinking the flames won't show if I just use the tealight by itself. If I can put them in small jars like the minis then I could use the trick somebody posted on here about flipping an empty cup unside down and putting the tealight on top inside the glass...if that makes any sense. Here I am planning all this candle usage, and I haven't bought the luminary yet, LOL! Talk about a build up of excitement!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> It's like I could have taken that first picture, Happy! I have like every Boney labeled candle that TJMAXX et al carried, and two different labeled cider webs. Gotta love those prices.
> 
> And I can only wish I had taken those other pictures. Killer holder at such an amazing price. Thanks for sharing, I'll be keeping my eyes open for this for sure!
> 
> P.S. Every time I try to post pictures here, mine end up upside down! Total pain to try to flip them around, but you guys are worth it!


Yayy! I wish they had more than one cider web! I'll check back later next week though  

I love the boney labels! They make me happy  

I am glad I found that piece, I have the lights off and just the light in the holder on.... Looks so great! So spooky and pretty ! Hope you find one too!


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anybody know of or have a listing of all the YC haunted mansions by year with pics? I'm still looking for a mansion and I've seen a few listed for sale online that I really question if the year is correct on. I think they may be mistaken on the year, or else I'm confused about which model came out which year. There may have been a post on here earlier, but we have so many pages now I'd never find it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Geez guys, we're approaching 1000 pages and 10,000 posts!! I wonder who will get the magic Post # 10,000?!!  Maybe they should get a prize!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Does anybody know of or have a listing of all the YC haunted mansions by year with pics? I'm still looking for a mansion and I've seen a few listed for sale online that I really question if the year is correct on. I think they may be mistaken on the year, or else I'm confused about which model came out which year. There may have been a post on here earlier, but we have so many pages now I'd never find it.


2010- black haunted house with ghost looking out the window 
2011- young Frankenstein on front porch 
2012- frank and bride mansion 
2013- bootleg barn 
2014- owl house


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> 2010- black haunted house with ghost looking out the window
> 2011- young Frankenstein on front porch
> 2012- frank and bride mansion
> 2013- bootleg barn
> 2014- owl house


Thanks Happy. I was actually looking for the Yankee big black metal haunted mansions, but the info on the BB&W houses is helpful too, especially since I don't own any of them...yet!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Happy. I was actually looking for the Yankee big black metal haunted mansions, but the info on the BB&W houses is helpful too, especially since I don't own any of them...yet!  And I still crack up every time I see owl house written out. It makes me think of out house for some bizarre reason and I can't help but giggle.


Oh goodness! Lol!! Maybe I should go back into hiding Spooky!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Oh goodness! Lol!! Maybe I should go back into hiding Spooky!


Never! I'd hunt you down, drag you back here and tie you to a chair in the Boney lounge, LOL! Besides, we'd all miss you Happy.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Never! I'd hunt you down, drag you back here and tie you to a chair in the Boney lounge, LOL! Besides, we'd all miss you Happy.


Awww! You're too sweet ! 

Hopefully we can get a matte mansion next year... YC if you're listening! Matte mansion!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Awww! You're too sweet !
> 
> Hopefully we can get a matte mansion next year... YC if you're listening! Matte mansion!


Yes please! I like the non-gloss painted houses better too.


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome back Spookywolf! If we're ever in St. Louis, we'll visit that hotel in the evening. What you describe sounds amazing!

I hit all the stores again today in hopes of finding something new. Sadly, TJMaxx still doesn't have much out beyond an end cap. 

Happy, while at Marshalls, I did see more Cider Web mixed in with other candles at the back of the store. Then again, someone may like them as much as you and bought them all. I didn't find any boxed tea lights, but I did see two of the hologram labeled jars: Candy Corn and the Candy Corn/Buttercream ones, no Witches Brew though. Lucky you!

I also would like to see pictures of your large holder displayed on your coffee table. I didn't see it at Marshalls today, but when I go back, I'll look for it now that I've seen a picture of it. It's gorgeous!

At Ross, I initially found some Halloween on an end cap, more on some shelving units near the shoes: black candelabras with spiders hanging, Halloween tablecloths and black web lace, and a few other things, but nothing that interests me so far. I'm thinking more is coming. While there, I bought 3 boxes of tea lights in poly cups in two scents: pumpkin spice and vanilla.

Earlier this afternoon, I stopped by my Yankee Candle store and got the last Witch Hat jar topper they had. The paint job was so good, I couldn't pass it up a second time, particularly now that it's sold out online again. 

It was late by the time I arrived home, so used the pumpkin spice tea lights to light up my Bat Tree. Here's two new pictures - (the first with a ceiling light on, the second with the lights off)...

















These are my first mercury glass holders, so wasn't sure what to expect. They almost look like they're on fire. It's a nice effect and I like the pattern the tree creates on the wall. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Lisa, I just Love that candle holder!  I think I read where you switched out the original pink votive cups for those awesome amber colored ones? That looks amazing! Where did you find the amber votive glasses? (You probably posted this too, but I'm reading so many back posts tonight that I'm starting to lose track, sorry. )


----------



## Spookywolf

Well folks, I'm outta here. Bed time for this Bonzo. I'll catch up with everyone later. Have a good night!


----------



## grandma lise

Good night Spookywolf. And yes, you're right. I bought a metal tea light holder that features 5 tea light holders and hand painted, fall leaves at Michaels yesterday, on sale for $17.50. It was only 30% off though. Had I waited until it went off sale, I could have gotten it for $15. 

I picked up the Better Homes & Garden Halloween issue tonight. Heading to bed with it now. See you tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## Jezebelle

Lighting my Boney Bunch up and rearranging my shelf!


----------



## grandma lise

Had to check in one more time on the way to bed. Jezebelle, I love lighting effect you captured with your camera!

Lisa


----------



## SalemWitch

grandma lise said:


> Welcome back Spookywolf! If we're ever in St. Louis, we'll visit that hotel in the evening. What you describe sounds amazing!
> 
> I hit all the stores again today in hopes of finding something new. Sadly, TJMaxx still doesn't have much out beyond an end cap.
> 
> Happy, while at Marshalls, I did see more Cider Web mixed in with other candles at the back of the store. Then again, someone may like them as much as you and bought them all. I didn't find any boxed tea lights, but I did see two of the hologram labeled jars: Candy Corn and the Candy Corn/Buttercream ones, no Witches Brew though. Lucky you!
> 
> I also would like to see pictures of your large holder displayed on your coffee table. I didn't see it at Marshalls today, but when I go back, I'll look for it now that I've seen a picture of it. It's gorgeous!
> 
> At Ross, I initially found some Halloween on an end cap, more on some shelving units near the shoes: black candelabras with spiders hanging, Halloween tablecloths and black web lace, and a few other things, but nothing that interests me so far. I'm thinking more is coming. While there, I bought 3 boxes of tea lights in poly cups in two scents: pumpkin spice and vanilla.
> 
> Earlier this afternoon, I stopped by my Yankee Candle store and got the last Witch Hat jar topper they had. The paint job was so good, I couldn't pass it up a second time, particularly now that it's sold out online again.
> 
> It was late by the time I arrived home, so used the pumpkin spice tea lights to light up my Bat Tree. Here's two new pictures - (the first with a ceiling light on, the second with the lights off)...
> 
> View attachment 211634
> 
> 
> View attachment 211635
> 
> 
> These are my first mercury glass holders, so wasn't sure what to expect. They almost look like they're on fire. It's a nice effect and I like the pattern the tree creates on the wall.
> 
> Lisa


That is gorgeous!! Love it!!


----------



## Kitty

2014 YC BB catalog from BBL for more pages.


----------



## happythenjaded

Cute cover !! Too bad his eyes don't change to different colors lol


----------



## Kitty

YC could have used hologram for eyes.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Kitty for posting the catalog cover. Went to the www.facebook.com/boneybunchlove page to see some of the interior pages. It's always fun to see the Halloween catalog!

I've been wondering how the Eye Phone piece fit in with the collection until I saw they'd paired it with the taxi, which kind of makes sense. Had the scale of the two pieces been similar, I would have considered getting it. Now if that phone had been a skull, which to me would have been a more mystical way of communicating, I think I would have liked that.  

I have a few more things to show you all from my shopping yesterday. This is a pillar holder and candle with berry ring I found for $12.99 at Marshalls and TJMaxx. It's dark brown/bronze but close enough to black for me. It comes in four different pillar styles. This is the one I liked best, and the batteries were included in the candle...


----------



## grandma lise

*Halloween Tablecloths*

More things I came across yesterday...

Halloween Tablecloth at Kohl's, and yes, happily, it's available in the 60" x 120" size for $44.99, but 50% off this weekend, both online and in stores. It's a thin, woven, somewhat sheer fabric, 86% polyester, 14% (silver) metallic...

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1796079/halloween-spiderweb-tablecloth-60-x-120-oblong.jsp

If someone gets it, I'm curious as to whether or not the table top underneath shows through.

Our Marshall's also still has this 60" x 120" tablecloth, shown in bottom right corner - (copied from www.facebook/boneybunchlove site; I brought my camera with me but left the memory card in my computer!). The fabric color is natural, and the print is in antique silver, a very dark metallic silver...









Both table cloths are available in 70" round, 60" x 84" oblong, 60" x 102" oblong, and 60" x 120" oblong.

I also saw some black lace tablecloths at Ross that feature bats and spiders, I believe in the 60" x 84" size.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Check at your local YC for catalog & coupons.
Buy 2 get 2 free candles Buy 1 get 1 free candles


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> More things I came across yesterday...
> 
> Halloween Tablecloth at Kohl's, and yes, happily, it's available in the 60" x 120" size for $44.99, but 50% off this weekend, both online and in stores. It's a thin, woven, somewhat sheer fabric, 86% polyester, 14% (silver) metallic...
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1796079/halloween-spiderweb-tablecloth-60-x-120-oblong.jsp
> 
> 
> If someone gets it, I'm curious as to whether or not the table top underneath shows through.
> 
> 
> Our Marshall's also still has this 60" x 120" tablecloth, shown in bottom right corner - (copied from www.facebook/boneybunchlove site; I brought my camera with me but left the memory card in my computer!). The fabric color is natural, and the print is in antique silver, a very dark metallic silver...
> 
> View attachment 211738
> 
> 
> Both table cloths are available in 70" round, 60" x 84" oblong, 60" x 102" oblong, and 60" x 120" oblong.
> 
> I also saw some black lace tablecloths at Ross that feature bats and spiders, I believe in the 60" x 84" size.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the info! The one at Kohls looks very similar to the one I got at HomeGoods last year. I did see the cream colored one last week , but no larger than 102".


----------



## grandma lise

Target also has available online now the LED "fairy lights" this year in red, warm white, or blue for $19.99. And they are described as submersible. Another difference is that the battery pack is much smaller than the Pier 1 "glimmer lights" which allows for more decorating possibilities. No orange is showing at this time. Perhaps they'll be sold in stores only...









Here's a link to Target's Halloween lighting section... http://www.target.com/sb/decoration...q#?lnk=L1L2_Halwn_081014_X0Y1|X0Y1|T:Template B-DVM|C:CMS&intc=1874055|null

Couldn't find Halloween table linens, but there's a lot pictured in other categories. Our Target doesn't put Halloween out until late September, so it was fun getting a "sneak peek" today...

http://www.target.com/sb/decoration...q#?lnk=L1L2_Halwn_081014_X0Y1|X0Y1|T:Template B-DVM|C:CMS&intc=1874055|null

I'm going to try to focus on sorting and organizing my collections today. I still have no idea as to what decorating theme to go with this year. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I started sorting stuff, and turned on my new candle for a second time (available from Marshalls and TJMaxx), and it now flashes on and off like a strobe light...[giggle]... Check yours before you leave the store, maybe mine is the only one that has this problem. Or invert a poly tea light cup and put a flameless tea light on top, and you're good to go. I really only got it for the pillar holder anyway...









Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

So my sister got me a $40 BBW gift card today as a "pre bday gift". She said the BBW had two luminaries out and one sold while she was there. I am disappointed that they never called me like they said they would. However, I realized today while unpacking some Halloween stuff that I am not quite sure I have the room for anymore large houses. I only pulled out the 2010 Haunted Luminary. The rest have to stay in storage, sadly. So I think I may just get two of the mini luminaries. They are pretty much the same thing just scaled down.


----------



## happythenjaded

Some pictures I took today while unpacking and playing around with the new candles I got, lol. Trying to figure out a display plan.... *headache*


----------



## grandma lise

Well, the girls are having quite the party...broke out in a giggle when I saw the witch on the roof perched to fly! Bonaparte lurking in the shadows looks so mysterious. Really like combinations you chose for your new jars. They look great. 

I'm feeling overwhelmed today. I have so many collectables that need to be boxed and/or reorganized before I can begin thinking about a theme for this year. With the exception of the wedding couple pieces, boxing the Boney Bunch by year works best for me. 

I love that 2010 BBW house. I keep thinking about taking the 2014 Haunted House Luminary back and buying the 2010 piece on Ebay. I can't imagine you not decorating with that one piece every year. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, your displays of pieces from 2008 and 2009 left me feeling nostalgic...


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Well, the girls are having quite the party...broke out in a giggle when I saw the witch on the roof perched to fly! Bonaparte lurking in the shadows looks so mysterious. Really like combinations you chose for your new jars. They look great.
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed today. I have so many collectables that need to be boxed and/or reorganized before I can begin thinking about a theme for this year. With the exception of the wedding couple pieces, boxing the Boney Bunch by year works best for me.
> 
> I love that 2010 BBW house. I keep thinking about taking the 2014 Haunted House Luminary back and buying the 2010 piece on Ebay. I can't imagine you not decorating with that one piece every year.
> 
> Lisa


Lol, thank you Lisa! I thought the Pumpkin witch should take flight from a proper mansion!  

I needed a smaller piece to pair with the ghostly graveyard warmer, and I thought he looked great in the shadow of it !  

I'm sorry you feel overwhelmed, I am there with you too! I just feel like I'm so short on space but I have so many pieces to display. I suppose they will just have to take turns  

I will always find room for the 2010 BBW house. It just looks so great with the Boneys! I am still debating whether or not to get the large BBW house this year or just go with the mini house.... Aye! Decisions! The $40 gift card makes it easier to get the large, but space is the issue, not money.

I would highly suggest getting the 2010 BBW mansion. You all know how much I adore it!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happy, your displays of pieces from 2008 and 2009 left me feeling nostalgic...
> 
> View attachment 211793


This brought a smile to my face, thank you Lisa !


----------



## grandma lise

Working on putting away my crystal candle holder collection now. Next Christmas ornaments, a few stragglers from 2013, a few new. As I work, I'm putting Halloween pieces out here and there. Makes it more fun. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Working on putting away my crystal candle holder collection now. Next Christmas ornaments, a few stragglers from 2013, a few new. As I work, I'm putting Halloween pieces out here and there. Makes it more fun.
> 
> Lisa


Always excited to see your displays Lisa!  it's a true treat!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Ok I went shopping and I am using my executive power to blame it on this forum......
Or maybe just retail therapy......

My first BBW and at 50% off


----------



## Scottsgirl

Shopping.....
Yankee candle. 20 off 45. And small jars on sale for 5


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Ok I went shopping and I am using my executive power to blame it on this forum......
> Or maybe just retail therapy......
> 
> My first BBW and at 50% off
> View attachment 211840


Oohh nice! We will take full responsibility and blame  

If you're gonna have therapy, why not make it retail therapy?


----------



## Scottsgirl

Shopping.... TJMaxx. Table runner $12.99. Tea lights $4.99. Boo bucket set $7.99


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Shopping.....
> Yankee candle. 20 off 45. And small jars on sale for 5
> View attachment 211841


I love the little cauldron candle but every time I see it it just reminds me of batman lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Shopping.... TJMaxx. Table runner $12.99. Tea lights $4.99. Boo bucket set $7.99
> 
> View attachment 211842


Love love love it all!! That runner is great!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Shopping.... Hope this works , from menards, cause it made me smile! $4.99 cause I had a $12 menards rebate"







Ok the video didn't work but plays music and lightening!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

What have I missed since we were out of town?


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> I love the little cauldron candle but every time I see it it just reminds me of batman lol!


That's ok! I like batman!! Lol. I just want to know why the catalog says its "fillable". They had NO IDEA!! 
Also thought I was getting the jar bat wings! They went and got it from the back room and then the manager came out and said whoa nooooo you cannot sell that until Tuesday!!! bOO!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Ok just looked it up. This may go back.... Not suitable for re-use of any kind








Halloween Cauldron Fillable Candle (Witches' Brew®)
Up to 36 Hours of Fragrance
3.5" x 4"
Item #1328333
IN STOCK!
$16.99
Perfectly bewitching for Halloween, the spicy sweet aroma of exotic patchouli casts a captivating spell anytime of year. Always mysterious and endlessly earthy, patchouli has a centuries-old history as a scent that is simultaneously relaxing, uplifting, and soothing. All of which makes this natural fragrance, which Napoleon first brought from the Egypt to France, an ideal ingredient for a spellbinding brew.
About This Accessory 
A frightfully fun addition to your Halloween décor, this orange-rimmed, black ceramic witch's cauldron is filled with Ceramic Black Cauldron filled with perfectly bewitching Witches' Brew fragrance. A hand painted bat hovers on the cauldron's side.
Not recommended for re-use of any kind. Vessel may fracture


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> Ok just looked it up. This may go back.... Not suitable for re-use of any kind
> 
> View attachment 211849
> 
> Halloween Cauldron Fillable Candle (Witches' Brew®)
> Up to 36 Hours of Fragrance
> 3.5" x 4"
> Item #1328333
> IN STOCK!
> $16.99
> Perfectly bewitching for Halloween, the spicy sweet aroma of exotic patchouli casts a captivating spell anytime of year. Always mysterious and endlessly earthy, patchouli has a centuries-old history as a scent that is simultaneously relaxing, uplifting, and soothing. All of which makes this natural fragrance, which Napoleon first brought from the Egypt to France, an ideal ingredient for a spellbinding brew.
> About This Accessory
> A frightfully fun addition to your Halloween décor, this orange-rimmed, black ceramic witch's cauldron is filled with Ceramic Black Cauldron filled with perfectly bewitching Witches' Brew fragrance. A hand painted bat hovers on the cauldron's side.
> Not recommended for re-use of any kind. Vessel may fracture


Nice haul, Scottsgirl! I love the tree in the background. Where is that from? I also completely forgot about the $5 small jar sale, argh! Is that good through tomorrow?


----------



## Spookywolf

TheHalloweenKing said:


> What have I missed since we were out of town?


Welcome back!  I just got back from vacation myself so I'm still catching up too. YC had a $5 off small jars that I'm still hoping goes through tomorrow. Also B&BW will be getting their Halloween stuff on 9/3 but some on here have already managed to score a few choice items.


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> Shopping.... Hope this works , from menards, cause it made me smile! $4.99 cause I had a $12 menards rebate"
> View attachment 211843
> 
> Ok the video didn't work but plays music and lightening!


Love this skull!! That would be so cool on TOT night. Bet the kiddies would go nuts over that!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Nice haul, Scottsgirl! I love the tree in the background. Where is that from? I also completely forgot about the $5 small jar sale, argh! Is that good through tomorrow?


It says Labor Day sale. Something made me think it ended today, but i am not sure now! 
The tree was my Mothers. It is a cone incense burner!


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> It says Labor Day sale. Something made me think it ended today, but i am not sure now!
> The tree was my Mothers. It is a cone incense burner!


That is adorable! And that makes it even more special since it belonged to your Mom.


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> That's ok! I like batman!! Lol. I just want to know why the catalog says its "fillable". They had NO IDEA!!
> Also thought I was getting the jar bat wings! They went and got it from the back room and then the manager came out and said whoa nooooo you cannot sell that until Tuesday!!! bOO!


LOL! I was lucky to get the bat wings like a week ago. Next time I stopped in at YC, they said they received the "do not sell" edict the day after I got them. My timing is usually not that good!

And Heirloom Pumpkin is one of my favs this fall. Need to go pick some more up tomorrow. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> Ok just looked it up. This may go back.... Not suitable for re-use of any kind
> 
> 
> Halloween Cauldron Fillable Candle (Witches' Brew®)
> Up to 36 Hours of Fragrance
> 3.5" x 4"
> Item #1328333
> IN STOCK!
> $16.99
> Perfectly bewitching for Halloween, the spicy sweet aroma of exotic patchouli casts a captivating spell anytime of year. Always mysterious and endlessly earthy, patchouli has a centuries-old history as a scent that is simultaneously relaxing, uplifting, and soothing. All of which makes this natural fragrance, which Napoleon first brought from the Egypt to France, an ideal ingredient for a spellbinding brew.
> About This Accessory
> A frightfully fun addition to your Halloween décor, this orange-rimmed, black ceramic witch's cauldron is filled with Ceramic Black Cauldron filled with perfectly bewitching Witches' Brew fragrance. A hand painted bat hovers on the cauldron's side.
> Not recommended for re-use of any kind. Vessel may fracture


Thanks for the heads up, Scottsgirl. I got the cauldron too. The idea that the vessel may fracture on reuse makes me a little scared about Its safety of first use!

And forgot to say earlier I liked the Menards Skeleton. I cashed in one of my rebate checks recently to get a dog skeleton garden statute! You can't argue with free!


----------



## Spookywolf

Wanted to share this for potential decorating...Saw this on the Joann's Fabrics website. I'd like to get a few of these for my BB display. I think these will look great with our Boneys. Not sure if they let you use coupons while on sale though. But if anyone sees any better deals or prices on these kinds of trees, please let me know. 

http://www.joann.com/black-glitter-halloween-tree-12/13504790.html#q=halloween+tree&start=3

Edit: Fixed link problem


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Wanted to share this for potential decorating...Saw this on the Joann's Fabrics website. I'd like to get a few of these for my BB display. I think these will look great with our Boneys. Not sure if they let you use coupons while on sale though. But if anyone sees any better deals or prices on these kinds of trees, please let me know.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/black-glitter-halloween-tree-12/13504790.html#q=halloween+tree&start=3
> 
> Edit: Fixed link problem



That tree looks terrific! I LOVE glitter! I always find a lot of Halloween items at Joann's ! Did you see this at joann.com?.... Halloween Spirit Collection-Spider Mesh Black Fabric. I couldn't copy the picture and not sure how to put up the link like you did!
I would love a bunch of that fabric for decorating!

I will give it a try, here is the link
http://www.joann.com/halloween-spir...ric/11743911.html#icn=Home&ici=hs0-3&start=15


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I


Madjoodie said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Scottsgirl. I got the cauldron too. The idea that the vessel may fracture on reuse makes me a little scared about Its safety of first use!
> 
> And forgot to say earlier I liked the Menards Skeleton. I cashed in one of my rebate checks recently to get a dog skeleton garden statute! You can't argue with free!


I


Ooo I saw those. I want the skeleton gnomes.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I love my trees. I saw these in person and I think they're a good design. I say go for it, and buy multiples if you can. You'll be amazed by how much you'll use them. And if you don't, I think you could easily sell them on Ebay later. 

The ones I have were also sold through Joann Fabrics. I had to travel to a second store to get all I needed, because they were there, then after I started buying them, other people did too.

Lisa


----------



## Jezebelle

happythenjaded said:


> That's what it looks like from pictures I've seen. Marshall's today had a big display upfront, an entire aisle, two end caps, and then two rolling shelves placed throughout the store.
> 
> Ross had very little and it wasn't even up front this year !


I just posted some Home Goods pics on the Home Goods 2014 thread. I went to TJ Maxx today, just had one rolling shelf of Halloween and a tiny rack of kids costumes.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> I just posted some Home Goods pics on the Home Goods 2014 thread. I went to TJ Maxx today, just had one rolling shelf of Halloween and a tiny rack of kids costumes.


I will have to go take a look..... and be envious, of course!


----------



## Jezebelle

That happened to me with pics too, until I realized the photos I was uploading were too big, now I upload them in "medium" size and they all go right side up. Maybe that can help you, too? Took me a year to figure that one out, lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> That happened to me with pics too, until I realized the photos I was uploading were too big, now I upload them in "medium" size and they all go right side up. Maybe that can help you, too? Took me a year to figure that one out, lol


You know I actually did that today and my pictures didnt go sideways!! Must be the trick!! 

And I saw your HG pictures, that headless horseman holding the pumpkin is sooooo awesome!! I am glad I dont have HG or my wallet would be in trouble!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jezebelle

I live near within 30 min of 4 of them! It's terrible! Lol but, I've been good and have only bought 2 things so far. I am doing another cross-country trip in a few weeks, so I will be saving my money for halloween goodness across the US. Last year I shipped 4 big boxes home and filled my XB full!  

My purchases so far on my Home Goods/TJ Maxx travels:









Had to get this as I drove to Tarrytown, NY last year. 









Cute jute bag just $2.99! I bought ones with bats last year and rhinestoned it. 

Took these pics with my iPad so they will likely be sideways, I'll fix that!


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebelle said:


> I live near within 30 min of 4 of them! It's terrible! Lol but, I've been good and have only bought 2 things so far. I am doing another cross-country trip in a few weeks, so I will be saving my money for halloween goodness across the US. Last year I shipped 4 big boxes home and filled my XB full!
> 
> My purchases so far on my Home Goods/TJ Maxx travels:
> 
> View attachment 211917
> 
> 
> Had to get this as I drove to Tarrytown, NY last year.
> 
> View attachment 211918
> 
> 
> Cute jute bag just $2.99! I bought ones with bats last year and rhinestoned it.
> 
> Took these pics with my iPad so they will likely be sideways, I'll fix that!



I love that headless horseman sign, Jezebelle! I saw somewhere on the Forum, might have been in your HG pics too, that there was also a headless horseman statue. I love seeing other people's shopping scores. It just motivates me to spend more money, LOL!  Great finds!


----------



## gloomycatt

Hi Spookywolf and Scottsgirl  FYI joannns has a 15% off total purchase coupon that ends monday. It includes sale price items and they had a lot of fall and halloween at 30% off. I got the skelly kitty today to pair up with my bonies


----------



## Jezebelle

Just received my shipping confirmation for my YC order, it hope it arrives safely and well-painted!


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm already daydreaming about next year's boney bunch... I would love to see the boney witch return with a cauldron and paired with the kitty. I love the kitty. Or maybe the kitty or Bonesy could have a litter of babies. Or some boney reindeer to go with boney claus... Yankee are you listening?


----------



## gloomycatt

Good luck to everyone who ordered!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Next year I'd like to see

-More Grimm tales
-A nurse
- kids 
-CLASSIC MONSTERS esp the Swamp man 
-a mermaid

and a million other things that I can't think of atm lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> Just received my shipping confirmation for my YC order, it hope it arrives safely and well-painted!


Received my shipping confirmation early Sunday morning.... Hoping they arrive safely and swiftly for all! lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Next year I'd like to see
> 
> -More Grimm tales
> -A nurse
> - kids
> -CLASSIC MONSTERS esp the Swamp man
> -a mermaid
> 
> and a million other things that I can't think of atm lol



Love the ideas! All I keep thinking of for the nurse is Marley Shelton playing Dr. Dakota Block in "Grindhouse/Planet Terror". You know, with the dark mascara running down her face and she's holding the large needle/shot? Lol!

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5b/Planet-terror-1.jpg


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone happen to have a 40% B&BW coupon code they aren't using? If so, please PM me! I would be so grateful!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Does anyone happen to have a 40% B&BW coupon code they aren't using? If so, please PM me! I would be so grateful!


Happy, I did a quick check on retailmenot and found this (gonna try to get this link to work) but see if this helps you. If you click through the link it should automatically take off the 40% at your checkout. Let me know if it works. Dang, now you're making me want to go over there and shop too! 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/bathandbodyworks.com#print.6139653


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, I did a quick check on retailmenot and found this (gonna try to get this link to work) but see if this helps you. If you click through the link it should automatically take off the 40% at your checkout. Let me know if it works. Dang, now you're making me want to go over there and shop too!
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/bathandbodyworks.com#print.6139653


Thank you! I wish I had an online coupon code but I guess I will have to truck it down to the store ! I have a 40% multi use in store coupon if anyone needs it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Next year I'd like to see
> 
> -More Grimm tales
> -A nurse
> - kids
> -CLASSIC MONSTERS esp the Swamp man
> -a mermaid
> 
> and a million other things that I can't think of atm lol


Hello Mrs. F! I'm right there with you on the wish list. I'd love to see more monsters - like a werewolf or mummy boney. I still want that prototype little boney boy on his tricycle. Still hoping that one surfaces down the road. I'd love more witches to add to my coven of witchy Boneys. With the popularity of the Spellbound collection, I'm thinking they may bring more witches into the line. And of course more Victorian pieces to add to Hilda and the ladies. I just hope that with new management and their experiences of the good and bad that happened this year with the preview and launch, they may change how they handle the preview party next year and put more effort and focus into it. I'd love to see a return to a fully decorated store and spooky music and games. More videos and teasers of the upcoming line like the Mystery of Yankee Manor. We should all send a message to the president and request some of these things. It couldn't hurt and we might get a fun surprise next year!


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> Hi Spookywolf and Scottsgirl  FYI joannns has a 15% off total purchase coupon that ends monday. It includes sale price items and they had a lot of fall and halloween at 30% off. I got the skelly kitty today to pair up with my bonies


Hi gloomycatt! Thanks for that coupon. I was planning on heading there today to see if they have those trees. That will come in handy! I just love all the Boney peeps here. We all help each other out so much. What a great group. Big thanks to everyone!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you! I wish I had an online coupon code but I guess I will have to truck it down to the store ! I have a 40% multi use in store coupon if anyone needs it.


Hang on Happy, I'm still working on this. I know there's a 40% off but I keep hitting broken links. Stay tuned...


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hang on Happy, I'm still working on this. I know there's a 40% off but I keep hitting broken links. Stay tuned...


Aww thanks! If I have to go to the store I will, I'm just a little peeved that they didn't keep their word and hold the luminaries and call me. Lol!


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> Hang on Happy, I'm still working on this. I know there's a 40% off but I keep hitting broken links. Stay tuned...


Sorry I struck out on the 40% off. That offer is apparently for in store only and is only good through today. If anyone else has better luck, please post!


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> LOL! I was lucky to get the bat wings like a week ago. Next time I stopped in at YC, they said they received the "do not sell" edict the day after I got them. My timing is usually not that good!
> 
> And Heirloom Pumpkin is one of my favs this fall. Need to go pick some more up tomorrow. Hope you enjoy!


I got my bat wings a week or so ago. Went in Friday and got a few tarts, they had all the rest of them hanging up. They got in a new batch of Boney's as well. Weird how some stores won't sell them.


----------



## happythenjaded

Just got the call from my B&BW manager to come pick up my mansions.... 40% off coupon in hand... 

Idk if I should get the large one or not... Just no room! The Boneys need a new mansion though.... Eek!


----------



## Kitty

Can someone pic t the front & back of the new Boney coupon Buy 2 get 2 free? 
My pic is copied from Ebay. It is for my scrapbook!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is the back.


----------



## Mourning Glory

And the front.


----------



## Kitty

This is a the coupon I need front & back. This is the one from Ebay, not good pic.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, what Mourning Glory posted is the front and back of the same one I received at our store on Friday. I think what may be throwing you is the size difference. You can copy and edit them so they're the same size. 

Hope that helps. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Just got the call from my B&BW manager to come pick up my mansions.... 40% off coupon in hand...
> 
> Idk if I should get the large one or not... Just no room! The Boneys need a new mansion though.... Eek!


I think you should buy it... Perhaps this will help. It only takes up half the space of the YC Haunted House/Mansion. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Thank you Morning Glory & Lisa for the coupon pics.
Stores were out!


----------



## grandma lise

Oops, Kitty I went back and edited my post. I meant to say, it's the same one I received, not the one I received. That's Mourning Glory's flier, not mine. She gets all the credit! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Just got the haunted house and two minis for $18.00 thanks to the 40% off coupon and $40 gift card


----------



## SalemWitch

happythenjaded said:


> Just got the call from my B&BW manager to come pick up my mansions.... 40% off coupon in hand...
> 
> Idk if I should get the large one or not... Just no room! The Boneys need a new mansion though.... Eek!


Yay! Get both!


----------



## happythenjaded

SalemWitch said:


> Yay! Get both!


I did hehe !! 0


----------



## VampKat

You guys are making me want stuff from bbw. Stop it! I have no more money!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Have scored some Awesome boney items on ebay recently. Including the led witch, submarine, proposal couple and others...waiting for packages to arrive is killing me lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Have scored some Awesome boney items on ebay recently. Including the led witch, submarine, proposal couple and others...waiting for packages to arrive is killing me lol


I saw that auction, Jez. You scored those for a great price!


----------



## happythenjaded

Wanted to give some info that I received from my B&BW manager today. She said she was shocked that they recieved FOUR Haunted House Luminaries this year as they have only received ONE in the previous years. She said "and you get them each year, LOL" . So she said they realized how popular they are and have amped up the quality (even though they seem smaller this year to me) and produced more than they usually do. On the flip side she said they only got three of the small luminaries. I bought two and my cousin bought the third. LOL. I couldnt pass it up with the 40% off coupon and the $40 gift card!! So happy I decided to get all three! It goes perfectly with the Boneys, and also the 2014 house goes rather well with the 2010 house (my favorite!!). She also said that they have been selling the Halloween items like crazy already and she believes its because they skipped on Halloween last year for the most part. Guess B&BW heard our complaints? 

Jez- Glad that you got some goodies, post pictures when they arrive, please! 

Vamp- Do it, do it, do it!  

Question regarding the JoAnn glitter trees- do they shed glitter? 

 Hope everyone is having a great night!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Wanted to give some info that I received from my B&BW manager today. She said she was shocked that they recieved FOUR Haunted House Luminaries this year as they have only received ONE in the previous years. She said "and you get them each year, LOL" . So she said they realized how popular they are and have amped up the quality (even though they seem smaller this year to me) and produced more than they usually do. On the flip side she said they only got three of the small luminaries. I bought two and my cousin bought the third. LOL. I couldnt pass it up with the 40% off coupon and the $40 gift card!! So happy I decided to get all three! It goes perfectly with the Boneys, and also the 2014 house goes rather well with the 2010 house (my favorite!!). She also said that they have been selling the Halloween items like crazy already and she believes its because they skipped on Halloween last year for the most part. Guess B&BW heard our complaints?
> 
> Jez- Glad that you got some goodies, post pictures when they arrive, please!
> 
> Vamp- Do it, do it, do it!
> 
> Question regarding the JoAnn glitter trees- do they shed glitter?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great night!



My store only had one haunted house today and 5 little ones.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> My store only had one haunted house today and 5 little ones.


Oh, the manager said the minis can be used with candles or with their hand soap  I giggled a bit because of the convos on the forum everyone's been having


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, the manager said the minis can be used with candles or with their hand soap  I giggled a bit because of the convos on the forum everyone's been having



Right! We are so far ahead of them lol


----------



## grandma lise

Sadly, I've yet to find a tree that doesn't shed glitter. BUT Yankee Candle sold a black metal wire tree that was not glittered. I back collected two a few years ago. I couldn't find one on Ebay tonight but here's a couple of pictures - (and yes, they can be shaped which I can see now I neglected to do)...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Your displays always make me smile Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Sadly, I've yet to find a tree that doesn't shed glitter. BUT Yankee Candle sold a black metal wire tree that was not glittered. I back collected two a few years ago. I couldn't find one on Ebay tonight but here's a couple of pictures - (and yes, they can be shaped which I can see now I neglected to do)...
> 
> Lisa
> 
> 
> View attachment 212146


Thanks, Lisa. And I just wanted to give you props on that picture of the band. Esp. love the lighting - looks amazing! 

Happy, not sure if I said the same to you on the recent photo you had with the balloon guy in front of the ghost tart warmer. Loved the eerie look!


----------



## happythenjaded

Thank you Madjoodie!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> I saw that auction, Jez. You scored those for a great price!


Thanks mourning glory! I never thought it would go through for that price, but considering the Witch alone sells for upwards of $50 I had to try. Three popular pieces for $50, I'll take it!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> Wanted to give some info that I received from my B&BW manager today. She said she was shocked that they recieved FOUR Haunted House Luminaries this year as they have only received ONE in the previous years. She said "and you get them each year, LOL" . So she said they realized how popular they are and have amped up the quality (even though they seem smaller this year to me) and produced more than they usually do. On the flip side she said they only got three of the small luminaries. I bought two and my cousin bought the third. LOL. I couldnt pass it up with the 40% off coupon and the $40 gift card!! So happy I decided to get all three! It goes perfectly with the Boneys, and also the 2014 house goes rather well with the 2010 house (my favorite!!). She also said that they have been selling the Halloween items like crazy already and she believes its because they skipped on Halloween last year for the most part. Guess B&BW heard our complaints?
> 
> Jez- Glad that you got some goodies, post pictures when they arrive, please!
> 
> Vamp- Do it, do it, do it!
> 
> Question regarding the JoAnn glitter trees- do they shed glitter?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great night!


I want the mini luminaries so bad! But no one will sell them to me! Ugh guess I have to wait with the muggles for when they come out on the 3rd.

Happy, I will Def post pics of my haul! I'm going to be receiving lots of packages soon!


----------



## grandma lise

Can someone explain how to check how many of an item are available to order on the Yankee Candle website?

TIA!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

If you go to the quick shop link at the top of the page, there will be spaces to enter item numbers and the quantity wanted. I put in a very high number ie. 999 and it will adjust to how many are actually available.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I want the mini luminaries so bad! But no one will sell them to me! Ugh guess I have to wait with the muggles for when they come out on the 3rd.
> 
> Happy, I will Def post pics of my haul! I'm going to be receiving lots of packages soon!


I was glad she held two for me since they only got there minis! My cousin bought the third. 

I have a few things coming also, I will of course share photos with everyone! 

This time of year is just so fun isn't it? Our wallets hate us but who cares, we only live once!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> If you go to the quick shop link at the top of the page, there will be spaces to enter item numbers and the quantity wanted. I put in a very high number ie. 999 and it will adjust to how many are actually available.


I just did this for the witches boots...and it says quantity -2


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yay, it worked. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

The Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic has sold out. I wish I'd ordered it yesterday. It's so pretty (but I really don't need it so it's okay).

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-mosaic/1321676

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Oh yay, it worked. Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


You're welcome. I believe it was orginally Haddonfield who shared this.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> I was glad she held two for me since they only got there minis! My cousin bought the third.
> 
> I have a few things coming also, I will of course share photos with everyone!
> 
> This time of year is just so fun isn't it? Our wallets hate us but who cares, we only live once!


They had better be coming back in stock! I haven't bought anything from the Spellbound collection yet.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> They had better be coming back in stock! I haven't bought anything from the Spellbound collection yet.


I hope they come back I stock too! Does anyone have experience with the re release in September in regards to the website...meaning do they open up the gates at midnight? Anyone have a coupon?


----------



## grandma lise

I think all the coupons end tonight, so I'm ordering now. 

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> I think all the coupons end tonight, so I'm ordering now.
> 
> Lisa


I can't order now because what I want isn't in stock


----------



## Mourning Glory

I'm going to try the coupons still after midnight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## grandma lise

$20 off $45 SCARE
$15 off $35 SCARE1
$10 off $25 SCARE2


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm going to try the coupons still after midnight. Fingers crossed!


Me too! We will see...report back


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thank you, Lisa! Here's to hoping that my items come in stock and I can use a coupon!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I do hope that another printable coupon comes out this week. I am going to Bed Bath and Beyond on Sunday for the Magic School items and could really use the money off.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, I tried all the coupon codes I had, and only the SCARE one's worked just before 9 p.m. PST. When do you think the September 2nd items become available this morning?

Hope you get what you want!

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

i've logged in a few times but the witch boots haven't become available yet...


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Well, I tried all the coupon codes I had, and only the SCARE one's worked just before 9 p.m. PST. When do you think the September 2nd items become available this morning?
> 
> Hope you get what you want!
> 
> Lisa


Still no sign of the restock (past midnight central time). I think I will have to turn in for the night and try my luck in the morning. On a bright note, all of the codes still work. Lisa, I hope your mosiac piece is part of the restock!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Still no sign of the restock (past midnight central time). I think I will have to turn in for the night and try my luck in the morning. On a bright note, all of the codes still work. Lisa, I hope your mosiac piece is part of the restock!


I'll be up for a bit still...will keep checking for restock


----------



## gloomycatt

me too...probably be here at least til 3


----------



## gloomycatt

I just ordered the bat wings and the fisherman and SCARE2 worked for me  thanks for the codes, Lisa!!!
Now just stalking for the witch boots...


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> You're welcome. I believe it was orginally Haddonfield who shared this.


Thanks for the credit, Mourning Glory. I can't remember who told me about that trick but someone did.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> I just ordered the bat wings and the fisherman and SCARE2 worked for me  thanks for the codes, Lisa!!!
> Now just stalking for the witch boots...


Ugh, I wish they would come up already!


----------



## gloomycatt

Hmmm well the witch hat jar topper is now sold out. Still no PC or WTD either. Candy dish is available


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> Hmmm well the witch hat jar topper is now sold out. Still no PC or WTD either. Candy dish is available


Did it just come back in stock? I thought it had been sold out already.


----------



## gloomycatt

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Did it just come back in stock? I thought it had been sold out already.


Now i can't be sure, but when i 1st looked only the bottom 2 items on the page were sold out, and now it's the bottom 3


----------



## gloomycatt

Well the home page changed from the Labor day sale to the halloween stuff but the sold out stuff is still sold out. It's 424 am. Maybe it'll be available for you daytime people?


----------



## Lucy08

*Bbw*

My BBW haul from yesterday. Not pictured, I took advantage of the B3g3F and I got a ton of hand soaps. One of the girls working dug all the Halloween out for me. She was super sweet! She even brought out a couple candles of rme to smell. The funny thing is, she was the same one who brought out the big luminary for me last week and looked ticked when I didn't buy it.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

As of 6:24 a.m the PC and butt boots are up....Only 7 boots left...go go go!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

6:29 a.m. The butt boots are sold out! There are only 140 Pc's left


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Wake the Dead, Ghoul Bus, and the Witch hat jar topper still only show as out of stock


----------



## gloomycatt

I missed the darn boots again. ..guess I'll go to bed


----------



## gloomycatt

I did order the witch hand. The codes (scare and yc14) didn't work


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> I missed the darn boots again. ..guess I'll go to bed


I wouldn't be surprised if they restock throughout the day. I can't imagine that they only put up 30 some boots to sell. Unless there were just that many backordered.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> I did order the witch hand. The codes (scare and yc14) didn't work


Yeah, the codes didn't work for me either.


----------



## happythenjaded

Farewell $20 off $45 *waves* lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Fyi...tried the B2G2 code online for the Halloween jar candles and it's not working.


----------



## Kitty

2014 Scentsy Halloween
http://www.scentswarmers.com/buy/scentsy/products/halloween-candle-warmers


----------



## weenbaby

Got 2 pet cemeterys. Didn't use coupons. Got desperate.


----------



## grandma lise

Congrats Jezebel_Boo on catching the restock of the Witch's Boots and Pet Cemetery and Gloomy Cat for getting the Bat Wings and Fisherman (even though sadly, there was no working coupon when you ordered the Witch's Hand)! Looks like Pet Cemetery is now low in stock. Congrats weenbaby on getting your two Pet Cemeteries. Don't worry about the cost, buying them on Ebay would have been a lot more expensive due in part to the shipping!

I was going to stay up to watch the action, but I only lasted a half hour. I need a laptop or phone with Wifi so I can follow what's happening from the bed.

Lucy08, I'm still waiting for our BBW store to get the mini Haunted House Luminary/Soap Dishes in. Can hardly wait!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Pet Cemetery now sold out again. Hope everyone who wanted a Pet Cemetery got one. Right now, the other two sold out BB pieces are Ghoul Bus and Wake the Dead.

Has anyone tried using the $20 off $45 FAREWELL coupon code Happy posted this morning?

I checked for the piece I still want this morning and it's still sold out.

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

With the quality issue on them I probably won't bother. SO glad I got my cemetery.


----------



## grandma lise

Are you referring to the Ghoul Bus weenbaby?

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Ghoul Bus is back in stock.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Hey! Witch's Hand is back in stock!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh no! I'm sorry for the confusion. I was saying farewell to the codes.


----------



## happythenjaded

Ween- glad you got your PC! Phew! You cut it close !! 

Lisa- you will LOVE the mini luminary! It had black fencing details around the sides and back that the large one lacks!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boots are back in stock for those who want them.... Hurry!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry for the confusion. I was saying farewell to the codes.


Thanks for the clarification Happy. After thinking about it, I thought "what an odd coupon code for Yankee Candle to use". I've always been a literal thinker. Eventually I "get" each person's style of humor. 

Looks like the Witch's Boots are sold out again. Perhaps we'll see them in stock periodically throughout today. I think I'm done purchasing for the year. Going to really try hard to get back on track with my "other" life, work, home, and family.  

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

grandma lise said:


> Are you referring to the Ghoul Bus weenbaby?
> 
> Lisa


Yes.


----------



## weenbaby

I would love the boots but I have to stop sometime. My poor mother is fronting the bill for some of these things (like the PC) and I can't let her buy anymore. I'm not telling her when stuff is in stock. Lol.


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> I would love the boots but I have to stop sometime. My poor mother is fronting the bill for some of these things (like the PC) and I can't let her buy anymore. I'm not telling her when stuff is in stock. Lol.


I'm with you, weenbaby. My new plan of action is to order only IF the witch hand, boots, and topper are in stock at the same time and I havr a coupon. Otherwise, I can live without them and I will have more space to display next years boneys!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just got in one of my shipments...seriously???!!!! I'm afraid to even open it!


----------



## Mourning Glory

OH NO! Take pictures as you are opening it. This way you will have them if you need to file a claim. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Jezebelle

What a good idea, I'll do that too when my box arrives.

That totally sucks about your box jezebel Boo, I hope everything inside is unscathed!


----------



## weenbaby

My PC better be good. We did pay full price. I would love something from the spellbound!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Jezebelle said:


> What a good idea, I'll do that too when my box arrives.
> 
> That totally sucks about your box jezebel Boo, I hope everything inside is unscathed!


I definitely took pictures...miraculously my piece came away unscathed. It was the 2009 bride/groom limo 


Mourning Glory said:


> OH NO! Take pictures as you are opening it. This way you will have them if you need to file a claim. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Kitty

Jezbel_Boo,
I hope it is ok. 
I would take it to the shipping company & open package in their presence.

Kitty


----------



## SkippyBones95

Hi all..... I've been swamped lately and way behind on the forum. I did want to mention that Yankee sent me an email earlier today to confirm that my replacement DDG is being shipped free of charge. So I guess they actually did keep up with that "replacement list"! Hope everyone else is as lucky.


----------



## happythenjaded

So I received my Boney label candle today. I ordered one on eBay before I found them in Marshall's. I was shocked to see it was sent in a bubble wrapped lined envelope........ Luckily it wasn't damaged. But VERY brave of the seller to ship it like that......


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, that's almost as bad as the seller who shipped my Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House boxed but with only two layers of bubble wrap. Still haven't heard back from the seller. I'll email him/her again today. 

Jezebel_Boo, that box is in such bad shape. Glad everyone's shipped items arrived in good condition today. Yay!

I went and bought another metal tea light holder with the hand painted fall leaves and the copper colored mercury oyster cups from Michaels today, now 40% off. I couldn't resist ordering one more Yankee Candle Bat Tree last night and needed more of those oyster cup tea light holders. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Yay, we broke 1000 pages and Mourning Glory got the 10,000th post. I think this is a record year for the BB thread.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Hi everyone! I'm new to posting here, but I've been reading the forum the past couple of years. I've been collecting since about 2010, but just casually (picking up pieces when I happened to see them on clearance) until last year. I just wanted to share the absolutely amazing deal I got today on Craigslist. Twelve Boneys for $160! Two of them are for my sister (who is reading - Hi!). Hopefully my pictures will post correctly. I'll break up the pictures in a few posts so it doesn't get too overwhelming.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Oops, one posted twice. The next five:


----------



## Sister_Grimm

And the last.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Sorry if the pictures are too big!


----------



## Madjoodie

Sister_Grimm said:


> Sorry if the pictures are too big!


OMG! Wow. Speechless! You my friend have just won the Boney lottery.  

Those are some killer pieces...I may have paid near that much to back collect one of the 2008 items.  I don't think anyone will top this score for years to come. You rock! Hope you enjoy them all - so exciting.

P.S. Welcome aboard. And thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Thank you Majoodie! I was speechless too when I first found out the prices!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Sister Grimm, Congrats on your score! I also love the picture of your kitty. What's his or her name?


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow... $160 for 12 pieces. What does that work out to? A little more than $13 each. And you have SIX of the original ten candle holders from 2008, two from 2009, two from 2010, one from 2011, and one from 2013. This is just awesome. Congratulations!

Which two does your sister get? 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

OMG! Sister_Grimm, that is the most amazing score I think I've ever seen!! The price was incredible for what you have there. As MJ said, I would have paid that much for just one of those pieces and you definitely have a couple of "Holy Grail" pieces in that collection. What a find! Big congratulations! Display them with pride and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Sister Grimm, Congrats on your score! I also love the picture of your kitty. What's his or her name?


LOL, I was so agog at the Boney pictures, I didn't even notice the cat!


----------



## grandma lise

Sister_Grimm, I love a good story. Are you a regular shopper on Craigslist? What strategies do you use? Or was this a fluke? I think I'm going to be checking Craigslist daily for the next two months...[giggle]...

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, I was so agog at the Boney pictures, I didn't even notice the cat!


Same here! Cat, what cat?!? 

And like Lisa, I think its time to start watching Craigslist. I'm so done with you evilbay! Well except for the one piece I'm watching now, but then I'm done with eBay. I swear. Most likely. Maybe. Perhaps next year. Or the year after that.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Same here! Cat, what cat?!?
> 
> And like Lisa, I think its time to start watching Craigslist. I'm so done with you evilbay! Well except for the one piece I'm watching now, but then I'm done with eBay. I swear. Most likely. Maybe. Perhaps next year. Or the year after that.


[Giggle]... I'm right there with you Madjoodie! EBAY!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> Cat, what cat?!?


She has a cute cat in a Halloween shirt as her avatar.


----------



## weenbaby

I never ever have luck on Craigslist. I'm hoping one day I hit the jackpot at a yard sale.


----------



## Mourning Glory

The witch hat topper is back in stock.


----------



## weenbaby

Oh lawd. I need it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> I never ever have luck on Craigslist. I'm hoping one day I hit the jackpot at a yard sale.


My friend always says we need to hit the yard sales in the suburbs because we would have better odds of the "rich people" selling boneys. I don't know if I follow her logic but I'll let her daydream.


----------



## Jezebelle

Anyone know any discounts codes that work online right now? Thinking I need Bonsey & the cat, still kicking myself for missing the Play Dead Bonsey


----------



## Jezebelle

Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.


----------



## gloomycatt

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.
> View attachment 212416


this picture made my day


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.
> View attachment 212416


Awwwwww!!!!! That is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## gloomycatt

Here I am again staying up late trying to get the witch boots. I'm tired! But I missed the darn things by like 5 minutes yesterday morning....


----------



## DarkSecret

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.
> View attachment 212416


That is the sweetest photo! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Madjoodie

Jezebelle, I just wanted to jump on the bandwagon applauding your amazing photo. Just makes me melt! 

Lisa, were you still thinking about the Halloween pumpkin mosaic jar holder? I noticed it is in stock again this morning. I bet it would look great with your orange motif! Although this whole no dollar off coupon thing kinda hurts. Well it actually saves me money since I won't buy more...at least not until the friends and family sale!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Mourning Glory said:


> Sister Grimm, Congrats on your score! I also love the picture of your kitty. What's his or her name?


Thanks Mourning Glory  That's my cat Scrat - she's so willing to wear anything, lol. She puts up with a lot


----------



## Sister_Grimm

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow... $160 for 12 pieces. What does that work out to? A little more than $13 each. And you have SIX of the original ten candle holders from 2008, two from 2009, two from 2010, one from 2011, and one from 2013. This is just awesome. Congratulations!
> 
> Which two does your sister get?
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, one of the pieces was $5 (the little bat tea light holder), a few were $20 (the couple in bed, the prom couple, and the skeleton hearse), and the rest were either $10 or $15. My sister is getting the skeleton in the hearse and Boo in the coffin


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Spookywolf said:


> OMG! Sister_Grimm, that is the most amazing score I think I've ever seen!! The price was incredible for what you have there. As MJ said, I would have paid that much for just one of those pieces and you definitely have a couple of "Holy Grail" pieces in that collection. What a find! Big congratulations! Display them with pride and welcome to the thread!


Thanks so much, Spookywolf! That's my big dilemma of the week - where on earth do I display them?!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

grandma lise said:


> Sister_Grimm, I love a good story. Are you a regular shopper on Craigslist? What strategies do you use? Or was this a fluke? I think I'm going to be checking Craigslist daily for the next two months...[giggle]...
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, I check Craigslist on occasion - maybe a couple of times a month, at the most. This was a total surprise, honestly, especially when I found out the prices. I didn't even buy all of them; he has about 10 more pieces - mainly the bride and groom, and a couple of shelf sitters. I had to drive almost 2 hours to get them, but it was worth it!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Is anyone else having problems opening the email YC sent out this morning? If someone could post it here, I would appreciate it. I'm only getting a white screen.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, I didn't even see the email until you posted and I did a search for it. Mine is titled "Take your Halloween decor up a notch". It features the Drop Dead Gorgeous and Bone Tired Cat pieces, the Bat Wings jar topper and Happy Halloween large jar candle for $34.99, the Candy Dish, $10 with $35 purchase, and a pictured display of the Perfect Pillar candles. 

No coupon. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thank you, Lisa. As I said before, I'm really hoping for a coupon before my trip to Bed Bath and Beyond this weekend.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Jezebelle, I just wanted to jump on the bandwagon applauding your amazing photo. Just makes me melt!
> 
> Lisa, were you still thinking about the Halloween pumpkin mosaic jar holder? I noticed it is in stock again this morning. I bet it would look great with your orange motif! Although this whole no dollar off coupon thing kinda hurts. Well it actually saves me money since I won't buy more...at least not until the friends and family sale!


Thanks Madjoodie! Not sure if I can afford it now. Maybe it will still be there in a couple of weeks. A girl can hope...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Sister_Grimm said:


> Lisa, I check Craigslist on occasion - maybe a couple of times a month, at the most. This was a total surprise, honestly, especially when I found out the prices. I didn't even buy all of them; he has about 10 more pieces - mainly the bride and groom, and a couple of shelf sitters. I had to drive almost 2 hours to get them, but it was worth it!


Sister_Grimm, by my conservative estimate, the purchase was well worth the time and gas. Using average 2012 Ebay "sold" prices, I estimated your purchase to be worth $826 last night. And you got two of the three most popular 2008 candle holders!

Purchases like that are part of what makes collecting so fun. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Sister_Grimm that is just amazing! I would have died and gone straight to Boney heaven I tell ya!!! Can't wait to see your display *hint hint* 

Did anyone else notice the black car jar clinger is online as "sold out"? Odd lol!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

grandma lise said:


> Sister_Grimm, by my conservative estimate, the purchase was well worth the time and gas. Using average 2012 Ebay "sold" prices, I estimated your purchase to be worth $826 last night. And you got two of the three most popular 2008 candle holders!
> 
> Purchases like that are part of what makes collecting so fun.
> 
> Lisa


Wow, I didn't know it was that much, to be honest...I just picked out the pieces I liked most, haha.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

happythenjaded said:


> Sister_Grimm that is just amazing! I would have died and gone straight to Boney heaven I tell ya!!! Can't wait to see your display *hint hint*


Noted  If I ever manage to find space for them, lol!


----------



## weenbaby

Going to yard sales in the suburbs is actually a good idea. I'm not saying that in the "poorer" parts of town you won't find great deals but I find that in a lot of suburbs, the people just want to make a buck before they haul stuff to goodwill. 
There are always exceptions of course.
I'm not trying to sound judgemental or politically incorrect, that's just my observation after going to probably thousands of yard sales over the years.


----------



## SkippyBones95

weenbaby said:


> Going to yard sales in the suburbs is actually a good idea. I'm not saying that in the "poorer" parts of town you won't find great deals but I find that in a lot of suburbs, the people just want to make a buck before they haul stuff to goodwill.
> There are always exceptions of course.
> I'm not trying to sound judgemental or politically incorrect, that's just my observation after going to probably thousands of yard sales over the years.


I think this is true. I have a family member who is downsizing and moving later this month. Already planning a large yard sale. I have a few Boneys that I am considering taking over there with some other household items. No one can believe I am going to part with any but there are a few pieces I just don't care for and want to make room for more that I do want. I think a lot of people are like me, you have some to get rid of but don't want to deal with Ebay. That's what makes yard sales and Craigslist a good option. I am just wondering, if I do take them to the yard sale, will most of the general public even know what they are?


----------



## weenbaby

I would probably say no. I doubt you'll get as much for them as you would on Craigslist.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Sister_Grimm that is just amazing! I would have died and gone straight to Boney heaven I tell ya!!! Can't wait to see your display *hint hint*
> 
> Did anyone else notice the black car jar clinger is online as "sold out"? Odd lol!


I did see that. The same thing happened with the ghost tealight holders last year. They wre immediately listed as sold out but became available later in the day.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I did see that. The same thing happened with the ghost tealight holders last year. They wre immediately listed as sold out but became available later in the day.


I bought a few kitty clingers last year because they were selling out so fast. But they look so cute clinging to the pumpkins on the Boneys. I cant remember who posted the picture last year but I think after that we were all hanging kitty clingers off our Boney pumpkins, LOL!


----------



## VampKat

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.
> View attachment 212416


OMG! You have a baby duck?! My brother is so envious. We have had parrots for years but he has always wanted a duck...

Now I wonder if i can get my parrots to stand still long enough to pose with boneys..... LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Sister_Grimm said:


> Noted  If I ever manage to find space for them, lol!


Well seeing as how you saved a ton of money on them, go buy yourself a nice cabinet!  and if you dont have room I am sure a few of us would be glad to take some of them off your hands, what are friends for?


----------



## VampKat

SkippyBones95 said:


> I think this is true. I have a family member who is downsizing and moving later this month. Already planning a large yard sale. I have a few Boneys that I am considering taking over there with some other household items. No one can believe I am going to part with any but there are a few pieces I just don't care for and want to make room for more that I do want. I think a lot of people are like me, you have some to get rid of but don't want to deal with Ebay. That's what makes yard sales and Craigslist a good option. I am just wondering, if I do take them to the yard sale, will most of the general public even know what they are?


They might not. But that's okay if you find someone who just loves Halloween. Like, for instance, I collect Grim Reapers. I would buy any of the Grim Boneys without knowing it was part of a larger collection just because of that alone. I had no clue YC even did Halloween up until a couple of years ago but I would still buy them just because I love Halloween & skeletons & such. Hell, my room was just redecorated in skulls and the like so I have boneys that stay out year round.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> I bought a few kitty clingers last year because they were selling out so fast. But they look so cute clinging to the pumpkins on the Boneys. I cant remember who posted the picture last year but I think after that we were all hanging kitty clingers off our Boney pumpkins, LOL!


My clinger started on a jar shade. But when I burned the candle the cat's little feet looked discolored. It soon found its way onto a witch's cauldron.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> My clinger started on a jar shade. But when I burned the candle the cat's little feet looked discolored. It soon found its way onto a witch's cauldron.


I remember the prices of the kitty clingers on eBay last year.... I was like WOW! 

I got my Boney catalog today...... sooooo cute! I think they did a great job this year.... despite the quality of some pieces that is.


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.
> View attachment 212416


Here, here on feeling the duck love!  That was my big "awhhh..." of the night. Love it! What a darling picture. That's a keeper.


----------



## Spookywolf

Happy, what car jar clinger are you talking about it? I don't see it...?

Chiming in on the kitty clinger. I saw the pic of the kitty hanging on the pumpkin of the Boney witch riding her broom and that's where mine now lives permanently. I need to get some more clingers just to play with. I wish they'd made new ones for this year. We definitely need to start a write-in campaign to YC Administration requesting the pieces we'd most like to see in the collection next year including more new clingers!. 

And I haven't gotten my Boney catalog yet from YC. Hope it did accidently go to the neighbors again.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

For those of you wondering if BBW would step up their game for Halloween this year... they have!









Boo-tique is back!









One full table front and back.









My favorite giftset.









Speaking of black cats....

Hope these don't end up upside down again!


----------



## SalemWitch

CandyCornWitch said:


> For those of you wondering if BBW would step up their game for Halloween this year... they have!
> 
> View attachment 212606
> 
> 
> Boo-tique is back!
> 
> View attachment 212607
> 
> 
> One full table front and back.
> 
> View attachment 212608
> 
> 
> My favorite giftset.
> 
> View attachment 212609
> 
> 
> Speaking of black cats....
> 
> Hope these don't end up upside down again!


Thanks for posting!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

No problem, SalemWitch! I could barely contain my excitement when I saw it! All I could think was- Must post to HF!


----------



## grandma lise

CandyCornWitch, I LOVE it. That moonscape with the trees and bats makes me so happy! Before I run out the door to my local BBW, here's what I brought home today - (ornaments from TJMaxx; pillow from Ross)...

























Gotta run before the store closes, back soon!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Quoting from the bottom right corner... 

_the rain fell
in torrents except at
occasional intervals
when it was checked
by a violent gust_


----------



## Mourning Glory

I LOVE the pillow, Lisa. How much was it?


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I LOVE the pillow, Lisa. How much was it?


$8.99 Mourning Glory. They had other cute ones as well. Oh, and the ornaments were $9.99 and $12.99 respectively. It was nice to see that Ross had a little more out today. Got more cheap tea lights in the poly cups too.

Lisa


----------



## redsea

CandyCornWitch said:


> For those of you wondering if BBW would step up their game for Halloween this year... they have!
> 
> View attachment 212606
> 
> 
> Boo-tique is back!
> 
> View attachment 212607
> 
> 
> One full table front and back.
> 
> View attachment 212608
> 
> 
> My favorite giftset.
> 
> View attachment 212609
> 
> 
> Speaking of black cats....
> 
> Hope these don't end up upside down again!


Cool items and display, I love it!  I can't wait to go check it out.


grandma lise said:


> CandyCornWitch, I LOVE it. That moonscape with the trees and bats makes me so happy! Before I run out the door to my local BBW, here's what I brought home today - (ornaments from TJMaxx; pillow from Ross)...
> 
> View attachment 212615
> 
> 
> View attachment 212616
> 
> 
> View attachment 212617
> 
> 
> Gotta run before the store closes, back soon!
> 
> Lisa


Have fun, Lisa! Tell us what you get.  I agree, I love that scene with the trees. Fantastic purchases too, I love that pillow!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I'm back. Our local store's not sure if they're going to get the mini luminary, but they said they'd call if they get it in...



CandyCornWitch said:


> For those of you wondering if BBW would step up their game for Halloween this year... they have!
> 
> View attachment 212606
> 
> 
> Boo-tique is back!


I really love everything about this display. It would make such a great window.

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, I was taking my YCs out of storage and thought I'd snap a pic of my baby in one.
> View attachment 212416


Cute photo Jezebelle!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> For those of you wondering if BBW would step up their game for Halloween this year... they have!
> 
> View attachment 212606
> 
> 
> Boo-tique is back!
> 
> View attachment 212607
> 
> 
> One full table front and back.
> 
> View attachment 212608
> 
> 
> My favorite giftset.
> 
> View attachment 212609
> 
> 
> Speaking of black cats....
> 
> Hope these don't end up upside down again!


Oh wow, CandyCornWitch, thanks so much for sharing! I can't make out the name of the candles stacked on the right corner of the table. What scent is that? And I think I'm going to have to buy that black cat and pumpkin soap dispenser for my kitchen!! Oh, and I see the big white owl jar holder too! I've gotta go shopping there this weekend!! Yippee!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here are the current coupon codes. They all expire Sept. 28th.
B2G2 Any Size- BBB2F
B1G1 Large- DM409X
B1G1 Medium- DM409Y
B1G1 Small- DM409Z


----------



## weenbaby

I NEED THAT POCKETBAC HOLDER. I'm SO hoping my store has it when I get paid.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is my first display of the season! More to come.


----------



## grandma lise

Nicely done Mourning Glory! That table is so perfect for this display. I'm enjoying going back and forth, looking at each scene. I've always wanted to do something like this, but never put it together in my head. I really like the display Happy did a while back too. What piece is behind "The Proposal" piece?

Are the two large display pieces on each end of the table from this year or last year? They work really well with the collection. I'm also curious about the two candelabras in the background. I don't recall seeing those before. 

I can hardly wait to see your display lit. it's so beautiful!

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

Ooh I love the idea of putting a cat clinger on the boney pumpkins! Will have to try that


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Nicely done Mourning Glory! That table is so perfect for this display. I'm enjoying going back and forth, looking at each scene. I've always wanted to do something like this, but never put it together in my head. I really like the display Happy did a while back too. What piece is behind "The Proposal" piece?
> 
> Are the two large display pieces on each end of the table from this year or last year? They work really well with the collection. I'm also curious about the two candelabras in the background. I don't recall seeing those before.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see your display lit. it's so beautiful!
> 
> Lisa


Here's an overhead shot. I did notice after posting that a couple of pieces were obscured. The couple on either side of the table came from Marshall's. When I walk into the store and know ecactly where I would put something, I have to have it. Even if my wallet is screaming no! The candelabras are paper centerpieces from Dollar Tree. They were only 50 cents apiece.


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycat, I believe the idea to use the black cat jar clingers with our BB candle holders was first posted as a photograph on the www.facebook.com/boneybunchlove site. Remember that 2012 double tart burner with the huge Boney that had four arms that was holding two hanging tart holders? She had the clinger hanging from one of the hanging tart holders. Those cats have been hanging from a lot of places since. I think this year, someone hung it from the pet cemetery. Was that you Spookywolf?

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> Here's an overhead shot. I did notice after posting that a couple of pieces were obscured. The couple on either side of the table came from Marshall's. When I walk into the store and know ecactly where I would put something, I have to have it. Even if my wallet is screaming no! The candelabras are paper centerpieces from Dollar Tree. They were only 50 cents apiece.


Mourning Glory, that photo captures your display even better. I didn't see the piece on the far right back. When my son gets married - (he has to get a girl friend first) - I'm going to recreate your display that Halloween. 

Are the two large display pieces from Marshalls from last year or this year? I remember looking at them over and over again. Kind of wish I'd gotten them now!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, that photo captures your display even better. I didn't see the piece on the far right back. When my son gets married - (he has to get a girl friend first) - I'm going to recreate your display that Halloween.
> 
> Are the two large display pieces from Marshalls from last year or this year? I remember looking at them over and over again. Kind of wish I'd gotten them now!
> 
> Lisa


They are from this year. There was also another one that was about half as tall with both the bride and groom standing together.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> They are from this year. There was also another one that was about half as tall with both the bride and groom standing together.


MG, just wanted to join in on the kudos for your display. It looks so sharp, and I can now see why you were so excited by those Marshalls finds! And those candelabras added a nice touch too. Great, great display - I am loving it! 

And Lisa, I was just at TJ Maxx and saw the large display pieces there too. So they are around if you haven't done too much damage to your wallet already this fall!


----------



## grandma lise

Wake the Dead is back in stock. Totally missed out on the black cat jar clinger. I already have three. That's probably enough. Madjoodie, you know I want those two display pieces, but the feeling will pass, right? 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Wake the Dead is back in stock. Totally missed out on the black cat jar clinger. I already have three. That's probably enough. Madjoodie, you know I want those two display pieces, but the feeling will pass, right?
> 
> Lisa


I think I'm the wrong person to ask, Lisa! I find that the feeling passes after I run back to the store to buy it all. Or if it is no longer there, after I scour the city or stalk eBay to find it again!  Perhaps some day I will make the acquaintance of this thing I've heard about called willpower. 

P.S. Forgot to add how much I liked your pillow yesterday. So unique and such a fun quote/saying.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow, CandyCornWitch, thanks so much for sharing! I can't make out the name of the candles stacked on the right corner of the table. What scent is that? And I think I'm going to have to buy that black cat and pumpkin soap dispenser for my kitchen!! Oh, and I see the big white owl jar holder too! I've gotta go shopping there this weekend!! Yippee!


No prob! The candle at the right hand corner is Trick or Treat.  I got the black cat soap holder and tried to be good about the rest of the stuff, but there were so many cute things! The bat, mummy, and owl Halloween pocketbac holders were there too and really adorable. There was also an owl soap holder on the side. Needless to say I had left with more than I planned on getting lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is my first display of the season! More to come.


LOOOOVE THIS! The couple on each side of the table.... brilliant! Love, love, love! Thanks for sharing MG! 

Kinda bummed, my YC order was supposed to arrive today and now it says "Saturday"! grrrr....


----------



## VampKat

I ordered a Ghoul Bus today! It's for a school teacher friend of mine so I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Mourning Glory

VampKat said:


> I ordered a Ghoul Bus today! It's for a school teacher friend of mine so I hope it's a good one.


I just got my replacement today. The lights don't work on this one either.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> I think I'm the wrong person to ask, Lisa! I find that the feeling passes after I run back to the store to buy it all. Or if it is no longer there, after I scour the city or stalk eBay to find it again!  Perhaps some day I will make the acquaintance of this thing I've heard about called willpower.
> 
> P.S. Forgot to add how much I liked your pillow yesterday. So unique and such a fun quote/saying.


Madjoodie, you know me so well. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I just got my replacement today. The lights don't work on this one either. [/QUOTE
> 
> I hope they're shipping you a new one!
> 
> Lisa


----------



## SalemWitch

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is my first display of the season! More to come.


Nice and spooky!! Great display!


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is my first display of the season! More to come.





Mourning Glory said:


> Here's an overhead shot. I did notice after posting that a couple of pieces were obscured. The couple on either side of the table came from Marshall's. When I walk into the store and know ecactly where I would put something, I have to have it. Even if my wallet is screaming no! The candelabras are paper centerpieces from Dollar Tree. They were only 50 cents apiece.


The display looks wonderful, Mourning Glory!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Before I turn in for the night, I thought I would share my accomplishments for the day. I did my smaller groupings on my side tables and record player. The big scenes are coming next. (If I can find my Bone Dry and shelf to my dining room cabinet.)


----------



## grandma lise

Yay Mourning Glory! I really like the pieces you chose for the first picture. And it hadn't occurred to me to put something on the top hat of last years tart warmer. Oh, the possibilities...going to think about that! 

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Looks great Mourning Glory!!!! I don't out anything out until the end of September.


----------



## chloerlz

Good morning everyone! For those of you who have a Yankee Candle Outlet, they have the boney headless farmer, Ghostly Treats candle, black cat jar holder, and the the three wine bottle tealight set for 50% off. I had to get that Ghostly Treats candle, I kept hearing great things about it...it smells amazing!


----------



## mdna2014

Mourning Glory said:


> Before I turn in for the night, I thought I would share my accomplishments for the day. I did my smaller groupings on my side tables and record player. The big scenes are coming next. (If I can find my Bone Dry and shelf to my dining room cabinet.)


great job, so much creepy fun!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> And it hadn't occurred to me to put something on the top hat of last years tart warmer. Oh, the possibilities...going to think about that!
> Lisa


I love how the warmer is looking up at whatever is put on his hat.


----------



## Mourning Glory

chloerlz said:


> Good morning everyone! For those of you who have a Yankee Candle Outlet, they have the boney headless farmer, Ghostly Treats candle, black cat jar holder, and the the three wine bottle tealight set for 50% off. I had to get that Ghostly Treats candle, I kept hearing great things about it...it smells amazing!


I absolutely love Ghostly Treats! For anyone who may have wondered, I did a comparison between Ghostly Treats and Campfire Treats. They are very similar but Ghostly Treats is heavier on the smoky/musky scent, whereas with Camfire Treats, I'm getting more of the marshmallow scent. So now I have to stock up on both!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> gloomycat, I believe the idea to use the black cat jar clingers with our BB candle holders was first posted as a photograph on the www.facebook.com/boneybunchlove site. Remember that 2012 double tart burner with the huge Boney that had four arms that was holding two hanging tart holders? She had the clinger hanging from one of the hanging tart holders. Those cats have been hanging from a lot of places since. I think this year, someone hung it from the pet cemetery. Was that you Spookywolf?
> 
> Lisa


Wish I could take credit for that, Lisa, but it wasn't me. Love the idea though! 




Mourning Glory said:


> Before I turn in for the night, I thought I would share my accomplishments for the day. I did my smaller groupings on my side tables and record player. The big scenes are coming next. (If I can find my Bone Dry and shelf to my dining room cabinet.)


Mourning Glory, I Love all your displays! I'm definitely feeling the urge to get my displays going. What is the fabric you used to drape under the Boneys on the display with the ghoul bus? Is that some kind of creepy cloth? That's so cool looking! I also love the orange spiderweb taper candles in your display with all the tophat guys. Great job.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I got my feelings a little hurt last night, guys. I stopped in my Yankee Candle while my son was next door making a purchase, and I had completely forgotten about the friends and family sale. I never got invited!....(sad pouty face!) I saw a lot of people carrying cartons of candles out by the armload. Guess I don't rate as highly with my store manager as I thought I did. Kinda bummed, because I could have done some damage buying candles. Got to smell the new Ginger Pumpkin Bark before I left and that is officially my new favorite YC scent this year. I got the B1G1 coupon in an email, so I think I'll use that to buy a couple of large jars this weekend.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I got my feelings a little hurt last night, guys. I stopped in my Yankee Candle while my son was next door making a purchase, and I had completely forgotten about the friends and family sale. I never got invited!....(sad pouty face!) I saw a lot of people carrying cartons of candles out by the armload. Guess I don't rate as highly with my store manager as I thought I did. Kinda bummed, because I could have done some damage buying candles. Got to smell the new Ginger Pumpkin Bark before I left and that is officially my new favorite YC scent this year. I got the B1G1 coupon in an email, so I think I'll use that to buy a couple of large jars this weekend.






Oh that stinks!!!!! I got a call Wednesday afternoon, I was shocked! I ran in today and got the owl tart warmer and the wick trimmers.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Wish I could take credit for that, Lisa, but it wasn't me. Love the idea though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mourning Glory, I Love all your displays! I'm definitely feeling the urge to get my displays going. What is the fabric you used to drape under the Boneys on the display with the ghoul bus? Is that some kind of creepy cloth? That's so cool looking! I also love the orange spiderweb taper candles in your display with all the tophat guys. Great job.


Its creepy cloth from Dollar Tree. I hasnt been put out yet this year but it is available on their website and can be shipped to your local store. I may have to ask my store if they will be getting any in.


----------



## happythenjaded

Just wanted to post a picture of my recent YC order (Boney dish is in the box, witch hand, Fish Boat), Boney jar topper 'for deader or worse' from eBay, and went to Marshalls to pick up some more Boney candles. Picked up the last Witches Brew (boy those sold out fast!!!). They had a bunch left of the Swirl with the gothic farmers on the label and I have two of those already so I didnt get any of those. Also got one more of the Candy Corn with the Boney guy on the label because they only had a few left.


----------



## SalemWitch

Fantastic haul Happy!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

SalemWitch said:


> Fantastic haul Happy!!!


Thank you Salem!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lucy08 said:


> Oh that stinks!!!!! I got a call Wednesday afternoon, I was shocked! I ran in today and got the owl tart warmer and the wick trimmers.


Owl tart warmer??


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> Owl tart warmer??


Yep. (I may have come home with one from the F&F sale too.)  It is electric, white, and lights up. 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/everyday-ceramic-white-owl/1324605


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I didn't get invited to F&F either, but maybe that's good considering all of the Halloween decor I've been accumulating lately? 

I got my Ghoul Bus replacement the other day and I haven't opened it yet... I'm scared to see what this one looks like!


----------



## redsea

Mourning Glory said:


> Before I turn in for the night, I thought I would share my accomplishments for the day. I did my smaller groupings on my side tables and record player. The big scenes are coming next. (If I can find my Bone Dry and shelf to my dining room cabinet.)


AWESOME! The displays look great!


Spookywolf said:


> Well, I got my feelings a little hurt last night, guys. I stopped in my Yankee Candle while my son was next door making a purchase, and I had completely forgotten about the friends and family sale. I never got invited!....(sad pouty face!) I saw a lot of people carrying cartons of candles out by the armload. Guess I don't rate as highly with my store manager as I thought I did. Kinda bummed, because I could have done some damage buying candles. Got to smell the new Ginger Pumpkin Bark before I left and that is officially my new favorite YC scent this year. I got the B1G1 coupon in an email, so I think I'll use that to buy a couple of large jars this weekend.


I like Pumpkin Ginger Bark too, Apple Spice is awesome as well! I was invited to this sale, but I asked to be invited (LOL) for the one in March and the employee said yes.  I would ask next time if they don't invite, they didn't mind when I did in March.  


happythenjaded said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my recent YC order (Boney dish is in the box, witch hand, Fish Boat), Boney jar topper 'for deader or worse' from eBay, and went to Marshalls to pick up some more Boney candles. Picked up the last Witches Brew (boy those sold out fast!!!). They had a bunch left of the Swirl with the gothic farmers on the label and I have two of those already so I didnt get any of those. Also got one more of the Candy Corn with the Boney guy on the label because they only had a few left.
> 
> View attachment 212965


I love the haul! Those are all very nice pieces.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thank you redsea!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you redsea!


I can't wait to see your displays, I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Well I didn't think it was possible but this Ghoul Bus is just as bad, if not worse in parts, than the first one. At least all of the lights work this time? 

Not sure what to do with them...


----------



## happythenjaded

Kohls Midnight Market is horrible this year... GLITTER! Ky do have a great tree for the Boneys that would be $9.99 instead of $19.99 but it's glittery so... If you don mind glitter go check it out while it's 50% off!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just got all my boxes out of my boxes for delivery. So upset already, the bat wings didn't come in a box and weren't protected so they got all jacked up!  dreading opening the rest of the 9 pieces :/


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Ok, just finished going through all my boxes and I am beyond livid. They shorted me on one witch hat jar topper, the one I did get is chipped in three places, the Ghoul Bus I got not only has a horrendous paint job but also has a short in the lights, the Witch hand I got looks like a kindergarten student painted it's nails and both of my wake the dead and fish guys not only have paint issues but also have air bubbles all over! So disappointed!!


----------



## happythenjaded

So I went to Wal-Mart to get some LED candles and I am very impressed with the quality. They are $2.50 for a 6 pack. They have a nice strong glow and flicker. I am impressed. Not buying them from anywhere else anymore!! Also got a box of 4 red candle sticks for $1.96 to use with the Boney tapers. Will report back how they look. I wanted to show the BBW house with and without the LED T/L's


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Ok, just finished going through all my boxes and I am beyond livid. They shorted me on one witch hat jar topper, the one I did get is chipped in three places, the Ghoul Bus I got not only has a horrendous paint job but also has a short in the lights, the Witch hand I got looks like a kindergarten student painted it's nails and both of my wake the dead and fish guys not only have paint issues but also have air bubbles all over! So disappointed!!


So sorry to hear that ugh!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch, so sorry to hear about your ghoul bus replacement. I gave up on that piece after the bad one I got. You could live with the bad paint, but the shorted out lights just ruins the piece. Did they offer you a refund?

Jezebel, I'm also sorry to hear about your bad luck on shipments. I can't believe they'd just ship the bat wings loose in the box like that without any kind of protective carton. That's just asking for damage. So sad.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Kohls Midnight Market is horrible this year... GLITTER! Ky do have a great tree for the Boneys that would be $9.99 instead of $19.99 but it's glittery so... If you don mind glitter go check it out while it's 50% off!


Happy, are you talking about the Kohl's department store? I searched but couldn't find a listing or pic for the tree?


----------



## grandma lise

Geez, not a good year for quality. Problems with 2 out of 2 shipments today, not good. I'm sad for you both. 



Our thrift stores finally began putting out Halloween items. Here's my finds for this week - (except for my new Beanie Boo, Crawly, from Hallmark). Note I received my second Pumpkin Pal Haunted House on Thursday. This one made it intact...yay!









And I think these glass pedestals would be perfect for displaying pumpkins...









I have so much fun visiting the thrift stores on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. And this is just the beginning... 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, are you talking about the Kohl's department store? I searched but couldn't find a listing or pic for the tree?


Yes. It's odd, I checked their website and every other Halloween item they had is on the site except the spooky tree.... Hmmm :/ sorry I didn't take a picture


----------



## Spookywolf

That's okay. Thanks for the tip.  I have a Kohl's nearby, I'll have to check for it. Do you remember how big it is?


----------



## Spookywolf

redsea said:


> I can't wait to see your displays, I'll keep my eyes peeled!


Redsea, are you still lurking around here, Buddy? When are we going to get one of those fantastic RedSea videos of Your collection, hmm? 
I'd love to see your displays!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, I almost forgot. I went to YC's site today to try for another kitty clinger but saw they were sold out. So, I called cust serv and asked if or when they thought they might get more stock. She told me she couldn't guarantee 100%, but said the chances were very high that they'd be getting more inventory in a few weeks for the other Halloween items. The only thing that will not be restocked is the Boney Bunch, unfortunately. But for those still looking for witch/Spellbound items, or the other Halloween fare, then there's still hope. I know I'll be checking back frequently, so I'll post if I see anything come back.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, spookywolf! They did say I could take a bus back to get a refund on it. I may go in and swap the one with the non-working light for other Halloween items, maybe the bat tealight tree. I should have given up on that piece too!

Jezel, I'm sorry to hear about your shipment.  I was hoping things would get better the second time around, not worse.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> So I went to Wal-Mart to get some LED candles and I am very impressed with the quality. They are $2.50 for a 6 pack. They have a nice strong glow and flicker. I am impressed. Not buying them from anywhere else anymore!! Also got a box of 4 red candle sticks for $1.96 to use with the Boney tapers. Will report back how they look. I wanted to show the BBW house with and without the LED T/L's
> 
> View attachment 213192
> 
> 
> View attachment 213193


Happy, I love how the B&BW luminary looks all lit up! Thanks for the tip on the Walmart tealights too. I'm gonna be needing a lot of those, me thinks!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Geez, not a good year for quality. Problems with 2 out of 2 shipments today, not good. I'm sad for you both.
> 
> 
> 
> Our thrift stores finally began putting out Halloween items. Here's my finds for this week - (except for my new Beanie Boo, Crawly, from Hallmark). Note I received my second Pumpkin Pal Haunted House on Thursday. This one made it intact...yay!
> 
> View attachment 213215
> 
> 
> And I think these glass pedestals would be perfect for displaying pumpkins...
> 
> View attachment 213216
> 
> 
> I have so much fun visiting the thrift stores on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. And this is just the beginning...
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, I'm in Love with that spider sitting on spiderweb basket! How cute and unique is that! You could easily fit that into your Boney displays too!  Great finds! I love getting deals at the thrift store. I wonder if anyone has ever found any Boneys there? Btw when do you start decorating with your BB's?


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> When do you start decorating with your BB's?


I'm beginning to play around with some ideas, but before I start decorating, I really want to get my collectables sorted and put away. In addition to decorating, I want to get my Quadrilla marble run set up again. Some people meditate...I build marble runs! 

Hoping, hoping to really get focused on Sunday and Monday. 

Thanks for the compliment on the wire spider basket. I passed on it last year and was happy to find it again today. Who knows, might be the same one. 

Are you excited about decorating this year? Any ideas yet? When do you usually get started?

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I'm beginning to play around with some ideas, but before I start decorating, I really want to get my collectables sorted and put away. In addition to decorating, I want to get my Quadrilla marble run set up again. Some people meditate...I build marble runs!
> 
> Hoping, hoping to really get focused on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the wire spider basket. I passed on it last year and was happy to find it again today. Who knows, might be the same one.
> 
> Are you excited about decorating this year? Any ideas yet? When do you usually get started?
> 
> Lisa


Well back in the day, I didn't decorate for Halloween until the first of October. But as my interest and collections grew, I kept pushing the decorating date up earlier and earlier. Now, it's just been one week into September, but I'm already twitchy to get rolling on my displays.  I think I might start the Great Hutch Clean Out project tomorrow. I'm eyeing that space for my Boneys this year, so I'll be able to keep them out all year long. I'd also like to find another smaller display cabinet for some, since I don't think they'll all fit in there. Maybe those cheaper all-glass display cabinets from IKEA. I'd say by next weekend I should be in full tilt decorating mode. Looking forward to posting some pics when everything's done.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, I love how the B&BW luminary looks all lit up! Thanks for the tip on the Walmart tealights too. I'm gonna be needing a lot of those, me thinks!


Thank you Spooky!  I am loving them! Such a great deal! And yes they transform the luminary, for sure! 

I bought 4 boxes of the tea lights and need about 14 more boxes haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you Spooky!  I am loving them! Such a great deal! And yes they transform the luminary, for sure!
> 
> I bought 4 boxes of the tea lights and need about 14 more boxes haha.


I can see why you collect all the B&BW luminary houses. They're all so cute. I saw some on Ebay and they are adorable. I especially love the one that had Frankenstein and his Bride standing outside. Too cute! I'm eyeing this year's owl house and might take the plunge if I can get a good coupon for it. Their prices are going up like everything else, I guess.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, it's fun thinking about the possibilities, finding what's needed, and seeing it slowly coming together. I still have no idea what I'm doing, but that's okay. I've got one design idea so far. The rest will flow from there. Always has in the past at least. Looking forward to seeing those cabinets filled with your collection! 

Happy, our Walmart was still in back to school mode last weekend. Going to drop by on Tuesday to see how much made it out onto the floor this weekend. Will be sure to check out their tea lights and other lighting.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky- I'm just glad you got the best house of them all *wink* eeeee! You'll love it, my friend! 

Lisa- I'm very impressed with the lights. I was overpaying for mine for sure. I love that they give off a strong amber glow, and not a weak little pale light. Also, the flicker is strong. For $2.50 you can't beat that! Only wish they carried led taper candles!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Yes. It's odd, I checked their website and every other Halloween item they had is on the site except the spooky tree.... Hmmm :/ sorry I didn't take a picture



I was in there a week or so ago. I saw the glittery tree you mention. I liked it!!! Didn't buy one, don't know what I'd do with it.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, I love how the B&BW luminary looks all lit up! Thanks for the tip on the Walmart tealights too. I'm gonna be needing a lot of those, me thinks!



I get my tea lights at Walmart, too! They are a great price and work great!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I was in there a week or so ago. I saw the glittery tree you mention. I liked it!!! Didn't buy one, don't know what I'd do with it.


They would look great in your Boney displays! I just can't do glitter that sheds. It's too messy!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> They would look great in your Boney displays! I just can't do glitter that sheds. It's too messy!


I keep buying stuff for my Boney display!!! I don't need any more. LOL! Got pumpkins and mini tombstones at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Lucy08

Dollar tree tombstones!


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> Dollar tree tombstones!


Love em! Rarely go to Dollar Tree, now I got to make a trip. Those are so cute. Now have to locate a store! Thanks for sharing, I get so many great ideas from everyone on this site!


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Love em! Rarely go to Dollar Tree, now I got to make a trip. Those are so cute. Now have to locate a store! Thanks for sharing, I get so many great ideas from everyone on this site!



They had a ton of really cool things! I don't remember them having this much in the past.


----------



## Spookywolf

Got this little guy this weekend. Found a cheap deal on Ebay and just couldn't resist. He's so cute, I can't believe I didn't buy him sooner!


----------



## Spookywolf

And while I'm posting pics, I'll share my replacement Pet Cemetery. I sat and stared at this box for 3 whole days, afraid to open it because I was convinced it would be broken, LOL! Well, it wasn't broken, but mine must have come out of the mold crazy or something because the sign over the fence is crooked. I checked to see if it had been broken and reglued or something, but it really did come out of the factory this way. It makes it really hard to see the first tombstone of the frog right behind the fence post. I've posted a pic looking straight down on top of it and you can see what I mean about the sign post. My old one was better (not crooked) and the lettering and paint were better on the first one, but at least this one is in one piece, so I'll take it. I do wish YC would beef up their quality control on these things though. For the price paid, this one shouldn't have passed inspection. But whadda you goin' ta do!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, not good when we find ourselves saying things like "...at least this one is in one piece so I'll take it.". Again, not a good year for quality. I noticed that a pillar holder I bought last week was warped too. It seems it's all about production speed, not quality these days.

Glad you at least have piece that's not broken! 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Got this little guy this weekend. Found a cheap deal on Ebay and just couldn't resist. He's so cute, I can't believe I didn't buy him sooner![


How funny, Spooky. I had been watching him on eBay recently too. Glad you snatched him! I actually did buy him the year he came out, but he has since gone missing. Haven't seen him in at least two years, although my totes are a mess so he could be hiding! 

Sorry your PC still has some problems. Your issue might drive me a little nuts, but not many options here given the sell out. But I feel like many of these PCs had QC issues (the black pole on mine is going to tumble over any day now)! I'll totally think twice next year about any Boney that is an online exclusive. 

P.S. Thanks to you and JB, I may have come home with a ST haunted houseboat this weekend!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> How funny, Spooky. I had been watching him on eBay recently too. Glad you snatched him! I actually did buy him the year he came out, but he has since gone missing. Haven't seen him in at least two years, although my totes are a mess so he could be hiding!
> 
> Sorry your PC still has some problems. Your issue might drive me a little nuts, but not many options here given the sell out. But I feel like many of these PCs had QC issues (the black pole on mine is going to tumble over any day now)! I'll totally think twice next year about any Boney that is an online exclusive.
> 
> P.S. Thanks to you and JB, I may have come home with a ST haunted houseboat this weekend!


M.J., there's still quite a few of the little headless Boney shelf sitter on Ebay so you still have a few opportunities to get him. I think the person I bought from was selling two. I happened to catch it at the last minute, but it should show up as relisted.  

Yeah, the PC was a big disappointment for me. I'm still debating trying to glue my old one, but it was not a clean break so it will show the repair. But with no chance of getting another one, I really don't have much choice. I won't be truly happy with either piece now, but perhaps we might see that come around again next year if it was popular enough to sell out. The packaging for that piece was not well thought out at all either. The styrofoam should have been put in the box more like they did for the Boney Bird Plane. The plane had a big piece of foam at the bottom and a top piece you could just lift off. The PC was packed with the pieces put on each side so you have to lift the whole thing to even get it out of the box. Both of mine ended up tearing the styrofoam on the bottom from the weight. YC should have sent that to the stores but I guess they thought it would cost too much to ship in bulk. But then again, it was their idea to come up with such a large piece, so why should we have to eat the cost of freight? I don't know. But I'm with you on the "online exclusives" for next year. That ghoul bus was just terrible this year too. I've lost faith that they can offer any kind of quality online if I can't see it first. I told my son I'm seriously debating on finishing collecting the 08/09's and then just getting out. The quality on the newer pieces seems to be getting worse every year. And nobody has mentioned this, but I was so disappointed that they didn't even picture a Boney on the Halloween catalog cover this year! Between that and they way they just kind of blew off of the preview party, it seems like they're intent on downplaying their biggest money maker and I just don't understand that thinking at all. Much as I hate to say this, perhaps it is time for YC to think about discontinuing the line if they're not going to properly maintain the quality and show at least a little appreciation to their fans. I apologize for the mini rant, but I've had quite a few disappointments this year from YC, and the PC was just the final slap for me. I really try to have a good attitude most of the time, but this is making it so hard for me to show any excitement about future items. So sad. 

Congrats on the Haunted Houseboat too! I got hooked on Spookytown last year. It's so fun and addictive to play with!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> M.J., there's still quite a few of the little headless Boney shelf sitter on Ebay so you still have a few opportunities to get him. I think the person I bought from was selling two. I happened to catch it at the last minute, but it should show up as relisted.
> 
> Yeah, the PC was a big disappointment for me. I'm still debating trying to glue my old one, but it was not a clean break so it will show the repair. But with no chance of getting another one, I really don't have much choice. I won't be truly happy with either piece now, but perhaps we might see that come around again next year if it was popular enough to sell out. The packaging for that piece was not well thought out at all either. The styrofoam should have been put in the box more like they did for the Boney Bird Plane. The plane had a big piece of foam at the bottom and a top piece you could just lift off. The PC was packed with the pieces put on each side so you have to lift the whole thing to even get it out of the box. Both of mine ended up tearing the styrofoam on the bottom from the weight. YC should have sent that to the stores but I guess they thought it would cost too much to ship in bulk. But then again, it was their idea to come up with such a large piece, so why should we have to eat the cost of freight? I don't know. But I'm with you on the "online exclusives" for next year. That ghoul bus was just terrible this year too. I've lost faith that they can offer any kind of quality online if I can't see it first. I told my son I'm seriously debating on finishing collecting the 08/09's and then just getting out. The quality on the newer pieces seems to be getting worse every year. And nobody has mentioned this, but I was so disappointed that they didn't even picture a Boney on the Halloween catalog cover this year! Between that and they way they just kind of blew off of the preview party, it seems like they're intent on downplaying their biggest money maker and I just don't understand that thinking at all. Much as I hate to say this, perhaps it is time for YC to think about discontinuing the line if they're not going to properly maintain the quality and show at least a little appreciation to their fans. I apologize for the mini rant, but I've had quite a few disappointments this year from YC, and the PC was just the final slap for me. I really try to have a good attitude most of the time, but this is making it so hard for me to show any excitement about future items. So sad.
> 
> Congrats on the Haunted Houseboat too! I got hooked on Spookytown last year. It's so fun and addictive to play with!


Spooky, My Halloween catalog has Dying to See You! on the front cover with the caption "the Boney Bunch are Here". What does your's have on the cover?
I too have been disappointed in the quality this year, as much as I want one, I didn't even order the bus when I read about all the problems. I did order the pet cemetery, the first one arrived in one piece but had issues. It looked as though the top sign piece had been put back on before the piece was fired, it looked like a six year old had done it. Boney's leash was attached to his shoulder! And the leash went through a hole in the guy's stomach. And Whiskers was spelled Whisrers. But it wasn't broken so I kept it. I reordered and the new one is much better, not perfect mind you but I will keep this one. As for the bus, I would love to have one, but unless I can see it in person, I wouldn't take the chance. I am hoping to stop by the Williamsburg store later this month, maybe they will have them. This was a disappointing year for those of us who love the Boney Bunch.


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,
Love your avatar spider.

https://kpool.scentsy.us/Buy/Category/1927


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Kitty, Crawly, the Beanie Boo featured as my new avatar, made me giggle in the store. When that happens there's no resistance... 

There was one with purple eyes and lime and black legs too. I know he's too cute for this forum but I like him anyway. Realistic spiders freak me out. I really like this year's YC Raven Tombstone Tart Warmer piece from the Spellbound collection, but I'm going to need Desensitization therapy to even touch or pick it up. Have any of you taken a close look at that spider...Eek! 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/raven--tombstone/1321852

I don't know which freaks me out more, the spider's facial features or how the tea light sits inside the spider's abdomen...[giggle]... 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I have to say, I'm incredibly disappointed in the quality of this year's collection too. The glaze color change they made to the Bride and Groom is awful. I think the Hear No Evil piece had the same problem, but not sure because I didn't buy it, primarily because I think it's unsafe to burn candles that close to one another. Additionally, this is the first year I can remember not having a clue as to where to begin in developing a theme with this year's collection. I had a similar problem last year, but only initially. 

I really like this year's Boney and Clyde piece, but it's going to go into my Halloween Carnival theme display that will need backdrops, lighting, garland, and signage to work, which will take more time than I have this year. I'm still hoping YC produces the guillotine prototype. It would be so PERFECT for this theme!

What I'm hoping is that the sadness I'm feeling right now will pass after I decorate. Few things make me happier than lighting my displays during the fall and winter months. I love the quiet and ambient light. By the way, I hope some of you got to watch the moonrise last night. It was gorgeous here. We'll have a full moon tonight. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Lisa,
> Love your avatar spider.
> 
> https://kpool.scentsy.us/Buy/Category/1927


I am going to be ordering some stuff from Scentsy here shortly. The lady I buy from is actually my previous supervisor. She loves the new cute spider warmer. I am getting the skull warmer. I want to get the black widow warmer also as i saw it in person last year and the web lights up when on so its great. EEk... Scentsy always takes my money, LOl! I already have too many Scentsy warmers that are still boxed, but you never know when you want one and theyre retired you will be happy you didnt have to pay $75-$80 on ebay!

I stopped by Dollar Tree but left empty handed, nothing caught my eye... lol.


----------



## Reek Reek

Happy, were the tea lights you got from Walmart part of a Halloween display or regular merchandise? That price sounds great!


----------



## happythenjaded

Reek Reek said:


> Happy, were the tea lights you got from Walmart part of a Halloween display or regular merchandise? That price sounds great!


They're in the candle section


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Spooky, My Halloween catalog has Dying to See You! on the front cover with the caption "the Boney Bunch are Here". What does your's have on the cover?
> I too have been disappointed in the quality this year, as much as I want one, I didn't even order the bus when I read about all the problems. I did order the pet cemetery, the first one arrived in one piece but had issues. It looked as though the top sign piece had been put back on before the piece was fired, it looked like a six year old had done it. Boney's leash was attached to his shoulder! And the leash went through a hole in the guy's stomach. And Whiskers was spelled Whisrers. But it wasn't broken so I kept it. I reordered and the new one is much better, not perfect mind you but I will keep this one. As for the bus, I would love to have one, but unless I can see it in person, I wouldn't take the chance. I am hoping to stop by the Williamsburg store later this month, maybe they will have them. This was a disappointing year for those of us who love the Boney Bunch.


This is the catalog I got. I usually save each year's catalog, but since I didn't get the one with the Boneys featured on the cover then I probably won't keep this one.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I have to say, I'm incredibly disappointed in the quality of this year's collection too. The glaze color change they made to the Bride and Groom is awful. I think the Hear No Evil piece had the same problem, but not sure because I didn't buy it, primarily because I think it's unsafe to burn candles that close to one another. Additionally, this is the first year I can remember not having a clue as to where to begin in developing a theme with this year's collection. I had a similar problem last year, but only initially.
> 
> I really like this year's Boney and Clyde piece, but it's going to go into my Halloween Carnival theme display that will need backdrops, lighting, garland, and signage to work, which will take more time than I have this year. I'm still hoping YC produces the guillotine prototype. It would be so PERFECT for this theme!
> 
> What I'm hoping is that the sadness I'm feeling right now will pass after I decorate. Few things make me happier than lighting my displays during the fall and winter months. I love the quiet and ambient light. By the way, I hope some of you got to watch the moonrise last night. It was gorgeous here. We'll have a full moon tonight.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, you're right. Once I start breaking out all my babies and start decorating I'm sure I'll remember how much I truly love these little ceramic bits of magic. I love the wonderful glow of candlelight too, especially as the days start to turn darker and there's a chilly bite in the wind. I'm so looking forward to your displays. You always come up with the most amazing things.  By the way, did you buy the Dead End Zone piece? That's another one I'm stuck on. Since I didn't get the ghoul bus, I really can't figure out what else to do with it. I'm thinking about giving that one to my son. Some of the pieces this year just don't seem to blend with the older line at all. Maybe once I get everything out I'll be inspired. I initially wasn't going to get the Boney & Clyde piece, but once I saw the cute "face" on the front of the car, I caved. I like the car more than the Boneys sitting in it, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Lisa,
> Love your avatar spider.
> 
> https://kpool.scentsy.us/Buy/Category/1927


Kitty, I'm so glad to see you back. I was beginning to miss you!  And I Love that adorable spider scentsy warmer! I'm with Lisa about Spiders. I don't like the icky kind but that one is cute. I've never bought scentsy before so I know nothing about them, but thanks for the link to all the cool pieces!


----------



## VampKat

Spookywolf said:


> This is the catalog I got. I usually save each year's catalog, but since I didn't get the one with the Boneys featured on the cover then I probably won't keep this one.
> 
> View attachment 213793


Hmm. I didn't know there were going to be two covers this year. In-store, we got the one with Dying to See You on it. Do you have a store nearby? They might have gotten the other cover. Since you collect them, might be worth a shot.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, the collection really is all over the place this year. I really like Dead End Zone piece too, but I doubt he's going to make it into my display this year. Sometimes it takes me a couple of years and a collection or two later before a piece makes it into a display. When the Prom King and Queen piece came along last year, I got excited about displaying it with the band.

My house is too small to display even a tenth of my Boney Bunch collection and they're all wrapped in bubble wrap and stored in file boxes. What helps me is to print all the 2008 - 2014 sticker sheets from the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page - (I believe they're in the photo area) - and pick and choose which pieces to pull out of storage as I begin putting together each display. By doing it this way, I sometimes discover a piece from previous years that completes the display, sometimes in ways I hadn't expected. 

I imagine you have a large enough collection now that you can put together some fun displays. Really looking forward to this year. Happy and Mourning Glory have gotten us off to a kickin' good start.

We had another gorgeous moon rise tonight. Heading back outside now. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

I completely forgot about this record's cover art. I couldn't resist sticking it with my wedding scene.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, love the theatrical background the album cover provides. It really completes the scene. Oh my gosh, I just realized there are two skeletons on the album cover. LOVE it even more if that's possible!

Lisa


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> This is the catalog I got. I usually save each year's catalog, but since I didn't get the one with the Boneys featured on the cover then I probably won't keep this one.
> 
> View attachment 213793


Very interesting, I wonder why some people got one catalog and others got the one with Dying to See You on it. Maybe different parts of the country? I've noticed some of the boxes several of you have received from YC with your purchases have the YC logo in green on the sides. I haven't received any boxes that look like that, mine have been plain old brown boxes with no advertisement on the outside. Until you look at the return label you don't know who sent them. I know some candle scents aren't available to every part of the country. My daughter in law got Pumpkin Patch a couple of years before it was available to me. I guess it is part of marketing.


----------



## Kitty

Call YC Customer Service 877-803-6890 & ask for this 2014 Halloween catalog.


----------



## Madjoodie

Uh oh, I think the Boneys have us outnumbered. Keep calm and decorate on! 









P.S. Glad we didn't free all of them from their plastic tote prisons!

And wow, you forget how big that train is when you haven't seen it for a year. What in the world was YC thinking?!?


----------



## weenbaby

Looove my jar shade...


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie- that looks like Boney Heaven!! 

Ween- Love it !!


----------



## grandma lise

Spirit is open here now, so dropped by and found this 60" x 84" black lace tablecloth for $16.99. No multi-colored tea lights though. If I'm able to, I'm thinking about restoring my "husband's desk" back into a dining room table, but that may be too ambitious for this year... 









I think it would look nice with a gold tablecloth underneath. And the skeletons would nicely frame my Boney Bunch display.

Also stopped by Walmart and Walgreens. At Walmart, they had purple/green miniature lights, also yellow/orange, with black wire. I think a 70 bulb light string for $4.97 a box. Happy, I couldn't find the regular tea lights you like so much but they did have 4 packs of tea lights with an orange or black base for $2.47. At Walgreens, I had fun looking at all the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise, but didn't see the full sized Jack and Oogie Boogie I've seen elsewhere on this forum. They did have a animated Jack, also a Oogie Boogie, plush shelf sitter for $14.99 each. Was so tempted but still not into NBC as much as others are here. Will check back in a few days. Still waiting on Kmart to put the rest of their Halloween merchandise out, after that, Target, and then I think I'm done shopping for the year! Well...except for the thrift stores... 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Also received my Yankee Candle shipment that included my Trick or Treat tart warmer and second Witch's Hand. The tart warmer is very cute. The packing slip and illuma-lid were missing though. Will call Yankee Candle in the morning...









Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

I wonder if my PCs came in yet? They were shipped to my moms and I saw her today but she didn't say anything. 
She had major brain surgery so sometimes she's forgetful...


----------



## gloomycatt

I got my fisherman and bat wings today. Like others have mentioned, my bat wings were loose in the box. They actually poked through the box almost all the way! My fisherman looks good except the fish head seems to be a different color then the body...will post a picture this weekend


----------



## Jezebel82

Can I just say you guys are a terrible influence  I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and finally decided to join in. I was given two of the bride and groom boneys as a wedding gift a few years ago and had no idea what they even were until I found this thread. I used to avoid Yankee Candle like the plague because my allergies would make my face explode if I even walked by the store. Well either my allergies have gotten better or their store is less fragrant because I actually went in and bought two candles last week. I also got the Dead End Hotel and the witches hand. Then yesterday I just had to have that B&BW owl. So much for trying to keep my spending down this year


----------



## Kitty

Found 2009 Incredible Mr. Bones both for $10!!!!! Just adding the 2009 shovel pic for fun.
I emailed website to add my pics. They are updating soon. https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, those are fantastic finds. I don't recall seeing those before. You must have been so-o-o excited to find these. Congratulations!

Welcome Jezebel82! I so enjoy Yankee Candle's houses and mansions, and now we have a hotel. Now that I think about it, the hotel is a nice compliment for the bride and groom. They'll look great together. Do post pictures. 

Called Yankee Candle this morning and realized I got my two orders confused. My illuma-lid is should arrive any day in my next shipment. Whew!

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> Found 2009 Incredible Mr. Bones both for $10!!!!! Just adding the 2009 shovel pic for fun.
> I emailed website to add my pics. They are updating soon. https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


Wow, Kitty! With the quality issues of late, I'd rather back collect Mr. Bones pieces than buy some of the new Boneys. Not that Mr. Bones is easy to find, and certainly not for that amazing price!

I used to have that beware sign. I was so sad last Halloween when it fell off my mirror and broke into a bunch of pieces (nearly taking out some Boneys below it). . But at least I got to enjoy it for a few years!

And thanks for that great website link. I'd just been looking for something like that again as I try to catalogue my collection. 

Congrats on your amazing scores! And that shovel would be to die for...so cute!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hey everyone! 

Kitty- NICE SCORE!!! 

I thought I would let everyone know I was at Target today and they have the cup warmers like the Scenterpiece warmers from YC. The warmers are $16.49 and the cups are $4.49 for a THREE pack!! They have a laaaarge variety of refills and some come with three different scents and some are all three the same. I did see a few fall/pumpkin scents so, check it out!! They are the same size as the YC ones so they should work just fine! I almost fell over when I saw you get three for the price of one of the YC refills. Idk if you can tell but they have a black skull warmer and a white fox warmer. CUTE CUTE CUTE! Great sizes too! 

I didnt guy one because I actually orderd Bonehead from Scentsy today for $35.00 and also the Hallows Eve silhouette wrap for $12.00 (I have two of the core warmers that the wraps go with, changeable). Will post pictures when they come in.

Also, I got a few items from Marshalls ($9.99 each) and the koozie's are $1 from Target.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks Happy. I'm going to have to check out Target. And those Halloween blocks are absolutely adorable!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks Happy. I'm going to have to check out Target. And those Halloween blocks are absolutely adorable!


I was so excited to post that for you all that bought the Scenterpiece. Its an incredible deal to me. I would have bought the Scenterpiece had I known about the target melt cups. I would have bought a ton and stocked up LOL. I smelled them and they all smelled pretty nice! 

Thanks-- I love the blocks! Just dk where to put them. Guess they will go in storage until next year, LOL! 

Also- Target had a few Halloween items out, but they had the entire section cleared out for Halloween with signs and stuff. YAY!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Also sad to report that the Pumpkin Witch with the caludron had a fall today on the hardwood floors and survived with just a small chip..... But....


----------



## grandma lise

Poor Pumpkin Witch...  

I have no idea what to do with those blocks either, but I looked hard at them this year, and now that I know they're available again this year...might just have to get 'em. We're still two weeks away from the change over to Halloween at our Target. Lucky you. Enjoy (and take pictures)! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

30% off Everything* - (*excludes Yankee Candle Collegiate Candles and any sales items) - valid through September 14, coupon code THIRTY. This is a one time use coupon. Received the email early this morning.

Lisa

















Perhaps someone else can figure out how to post this bigger.


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> 30% off Everything* - (*excludes Yankee Candle Collegiate Candles and any sales items) - valid through September 14, coupon code THIRTY. This is a one time use coupon. Received the email early this morning.
> 
> Lisa
> 
> View attachment 214503
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214504
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone else can figure out how to post this bigger.


Thank you for the coupon! I didn't get an email


----------



## weenbaby

Yay!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Feel like I missed a lot by skipping a couple of days, LOL! Okay, taking a deep breath here...

Jezebel82 - Hello and thanks for joining in on the thread! Yes, we're all a bad influence on each other. I see something that someone else posts and then I immediately want it, LOL! 

Kitty - Amazing finds on your Mr. Bones items!! That's a steal at those prices. I think you've taken over the "Best Deal" trophy so far. 

Lisa - Love that tablecloth! That's going to look so great with your Boneys.

Madjoodie - Um wow! All I can say is WOW!! when I see all those Boneys out on your table. What fun!

Mourning Glory - love the album with your display - looks like it was just made to go with it. 

Happy - sorry to hear about your witch, but glad she didn't break, yay! And big thanks and hugs for the tip on the Target scent warmers and scent cups. Now that's more my speed on price for those things. I might be tempted to try one now. I just couldn't justify the cost of the cups from YC, but that's a much better deal. 

Okay, think that's it. Did I miss anybody?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. Feel like I missed a lot by skipping a couple of days, LOL! Okay, taking a deep breath here...
> 
> Jezebel82 - Hello and thanks for joining in on the thread! Yes, we're all a bad influence on each other. I see something that someone else posts and then I immediately want it, LOL!
> 
> Kitty - Amazing finds on your Mr. Bones items!! That's a steal at those prices. I think you've taken over the "Best Deal" trophy so far.
> 
> Lisa - Love that tablecloth! That's going to look so great with your Boneys.
> 
> Madjoodie - Um wow! All I can say is WOW!! when I see all those Boneys out on your table. What fun!
> 
> Mourning Glory - love the album with your display - looks like it was just made to go with it.
> 
> Happy - sorry to hear about your witch, but glad she didn't break, yay! And big thanks and hugs for the tip on the Target scent warmers and scent cups. Now that's more my speed on price for those things. I might be tempted to try one now. I just couldn't justify the cost of the cups from YC, but that's a much better deal.
> 
> Okay, think that's it. Did I miss anybody?


Hey Spooky! Thank you! Hopefully it helps everyone out who got the Scenterpiece! Let me know if you try it


----------



## VampKat

Happy, did you happen to notice if the bottom of the Target cups were curved or flat? The YC cups & warmers are curved so a flat one won't work....


----------



## happythenjaded

VampKat said:


> Happy, did you happen to notice if the bottom of the Target cups were curved or flat? The YC cups & warmers are curved so a flat one won't work....


Vamp- sorry I did not notice if the cups were flat or curved  I am assuming they are flat though as I did not notice a curve in the dish of the target melt warmers


----------



## VampKat

Boooooo...... Thanks Happy. Knew it was a matter of time before there was a "knockoff" but I guess we still have to wait for interchangable cups. Bet it still comes soon, though, since YC sells to Target.


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone else having issues placing an order with YC? Grrrr!


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Anyone else having issues placing an order with YC? Grrrr!


Yep, tried to order early this morning. It wouldn't take my log-in. I couldn't get it to take my credit card. Finally, I gave up and called in my order. I wanted to take advantage of the 30% off. Even the lady taking my order had a hard time placing it. It did go through, but I got like four confirmations which freaked me out cause I thought my card might have been charged four times! It wasn't, I guess it went through. Is it still not working?


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> Yep, tried to order early this morning. It wouldn't take my log-in. I couldn't get it to take my credit card. Finally, I gave up and called in my order. I wanted to take advantage of the 30% off. Even the lady taking my order had a hard time placing it. It did go through, but I got like four confirmations which freaked me out cause I thought my card might have been charged four times! It wasn't, I guess it went through. Is it still not working?


You know I am not sure anymore. It kept saying it didnt go through but then I get a confirmation email? But I hate how the new site gives you different amounts when you use a coupon.... It told me like $42 but then it said $31....my PayPal says it was charged $31 so.... *headache* 

Hate the new site......


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> You know I am not sure anymore. It kept saying it didnt go through but then I get a confirmation email? But I hate how the new site gives you different amounts when you use a coupon.... It told me like $42 but then it said $31....my PayPal says it was charged $31 so.... *headache*
> 
> Hate the new site......


That's what happened to me. The two boxes had two different amounts, one with the discount and one without the discount. I didn't want to take a chance and get charged the wrong amount. I had been waiting on a good coupon, now that I got one the website won't let me use it. My store has been picked clean of Halloween items, I went in last week and they had very little left of anything. This coupon expires Sept 14, and I wanted some of the jar shades (don't know where I'm going to put them all).


----------



## Madjoodie

DarkSecret said:


> That's what happened to me. The two boxes had two different amounts, one with the discount and one without the discount. I didn't want to take a chance and get charged the wrong amount. I had been waiting on a good coupon, now that I got one the website won't let me use it. My store has been picked clean of Halloween items, I went in last week and they had very little left of anything. This coupon expires Sept 14, and I wanted some of the jar shades (don't know where I'm going to put them all).


YC sure knows how to pick interesting times to test out their new website. Yes, let's put out a great coupon and then make the website a confusing mess to use! 

I haven't been in my store since the F&F sale. Sad when that feels like a lifetime ago but was only like a week! So I'm not sure what is left around here to buy. But I had to chuckle about wanting more even though you have no space. Guilty here! I still keep eyeing up that pumpkin mosaic jar holder, but I'd likely have to keep it in my car!


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> YC sure knows how to pick interesting times to test out their new website. Yes, let's put out a great coupon and then make the website a confusing mess to use!
> 
> I haven't been in my store since the F&F sale. Sad when that feels like a lifetime ago but was only like a week! So I'm not sure what is left around here to buy. But I had to chuckle about wanting more even though you have no space. Guilty here! I still keep eyeing up that pumpkin mosaic jar holder, but I'd likely have to keep it in my car!


Madjoodie,

It's really too bad we don't all live near one another. We could all pitch in and buy just one pumpkin mosaic jar holder then pass it to the next person each year so we all get use it, but are only responsible for storing one out of every 2-3 years. That thing is gorgeous, but huge!

I keep looking to see if there's anything else that I want from Yankee Candle...I see that the black cat jar clingers are available again tonight...but I think I'm done. After work I visited Marshalls, Ross, TJMaxx, Walgreens, Value Village, and Goodwill. Didn't see anything that I wanted, which is fine, really... 

Curious what people ordered from Yankee Candle today...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Madjoodie,
> 
> It's really too bad we don't all live near one another. We could all pitch in and buy just one pumpkin mosaic jar holder then pass it to the next person each year so we all get use it, but are only responsible for storing one out of every 2-3 years. That thing is gorgeous, but huge!
> 
> I keep looking to see if there's anything else that I want from Yankee Candle...I see that the black cat jar clingers are available again tonight...but I think I'm done. After work I visited Marshalls, Ross, TJMaxx, Walgreens, Value Village, and Goodwill. Didn't see anything that I wanted, which is fine, really...
> 
> Curious what people ordered from Yankee Candle today...
> 
> Lisa


I ordered Bonesy and the cat boney bunch. I figured I would go ahead and order them since they were the last Boneys from this year that I didn't get.


----------



## happythenjaded

2008 Boney Bunch Mother & Baby Carriage $115 or best offer on eBay. Really good deal .... Just FYI!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> 2008 Boney Bunch Mother & Baby Carriage $115 or best offer on eBay. Really good deal .... Just FYI!



Yikes!!!! It normally goes for more than that???? I'm out of touch as far as what piece is worth what. All I know is, I'm not paying that!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Yikes!!!! It normally goes for more than that???? I'm out of touch as far as what piece is worth what. All I know is, I'm not paying that!!!!


Well I haven't seen her listed much this season and I usually see her listed for $150+ so with $115 OBO I would say getting her for $100 plus $9 shipping would be a sweet deal in my opinion! I know I paid more for mine last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Yikes!!!! It normally goes for more than that???? I'm out of touch as far as what piece is worth what. All I know is, I'm not paying that!!!!


Well I haven't seen her listed much this season and I usually see her listed for $150+ so with $115 OBO I would say getting her for $100 plus $9 shipping would be a sweet deal in my opinion! I know I paid more for mine last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Aaaaaand she's gone! LOL


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

eBay got me. Who wants to cry with me now


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone, long time no see! Wait, did something happen on the YC website today I missed?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> eBay got me. Who wants to cry with me now
> View attachment 214804


So sorry, MF! I hope your seller is at least easy to work with.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> eBay got me. Who wants to cry with me now
> View attachment 214804


Eeeeek! Oh no!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see! Wait, did something happen on the YC website today I missed?


It's a pain LOL !


----------



## SalemWitch

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> eBay got me. Who wants to cry with me now
> View attachment 214804


Wow, that is terrible!


----------



## SalemWitch

I took advantage of the 30% off sale and bought the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic Jar Candle Holder, the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic Jar Candle Tray, Coffin Candy Dish, and 3 Pumpkin Ginger Bark tarts. 

I forgot to get Halloween Cauldron Fillable Candle (Witches' Brew).  Does anyone know if it is worth it to create another order and get the cauldron -- and a few other items to justify the shipping charge? Does the cauldron tunnel when burning? TIA!


----------



## grandma lise

Mrs_Frankenstien, that's a sad sight. The seller boxed and shipped that with a small amount of tissue paper and a padded envelope? I think that's fine if your wrapping and hand carrying the item because it's a gift, but that's no where near enough packing for shipping. Thankfully it's a high production piece and easily replaced. If the seller doesn't take full responsibility, I encourage you to file and escalate the case with Ebay.

Redsea, everything at Yankee Candle is 30% off through September 14, except items already on sale, coupon code THIRTY. 

Happy, I have Bonsey, but didn't get Bone Tired, which is now sold out, Eye Phone, Hear No Evil, or Dying to See You. I'm reasonably happy with my choices, but, of course, always fear I'll regret it... That price on the mother with baby carriage was really good. Hope someone here got it! 

Tonight I saw a black lace spider web runner ($4.99) and tablecloth ($6.99) at Value Village hanging near the registers. The tablecloth was narrow but I believe 102" in length, but this Ebay listing says 96"...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Black-L...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540ffc6750

The table runner was really nice, especially for that price.

Didn't find anything Halloween I wanted last night or tonight. I'll try the thrift stores one more time early tomorrow afternoon, then try again next Thursday.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

SalemWitch said:


> I took advantage of the 30% off sale and bought the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic Jar Candle Holder, the Halloween Pumpkin Mosaic Jar Candle Tray, Coffin Candy Dish, and 3 Pumpkin Ginger Bark tarts.
> 
> I forgot to get Halloween Cauldron Fillable Candle (Witches' Brew).  Does anyone know if it is worth it to create another order and get the cauldron -- and a few other items to justify the shipping charge? Does the cauldron tunnel when burning? TIA!


SalemWitch, the only concern expressed here is that the cauldron container may not be reused for ANY purpose. That information is contained in the description online. I'm thinking maybe I should put in one more order and get Dying to See You... And I see now that Bone Tired is back in stock... Decisions, decisions... Glad you got the mosaic pumpkin jar holder. That is such a nice piece! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Well this is interesting. At the top of the Yankee Candle webpage is this statement... "We’ve updated our site - registered users please reset your password and refresh your account."

Update: Well, it's killing me that two of you ordered the mosaic pumpkin jar holder. After looking at all the Halloween items one more time, and seeing that there was a new 5 star review for the jar holder - I believe the word used was "stunning" - decided I had to have it! 

My ordering experience mirrored Happy's. It is a pain. Had to reset my password and go through the ordering process twice. And got three different totals, thought the final one was correct. And heads up, I can no longer order without being a registered user (unless I create a new email address). Not pleased about this. I prefer "guest" status when ordering online.

Looking forward to getting my new jar holder. Can hardly wait to light it up!

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

grandma lise said:


> Well this is interesting. At the top of the Yankee Candle webpage is this statement... "We’ve updated our site - registered users please reset your password and refresh your account."
> 
> Lisa


Ugh that's scary. Can't you store your credit card info on there to use later? I'm wondering if they were compromised? Yikes!


----------



## grandma lise

weenbaby said:


> Ugh that's scary. Can't you store your credit card info on there to use later? I'm wondering if they were compromised? Yikes!


weenbaby, unless you know something that I don't, the website has been updated but not compromised.

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

Ok. I just saw your updated post. Looks like they are just making everyone have an account. 
When I originally read it, it sounded like they were hacked or something. Typically websites don't force you to change your password unless they were compromised in some way.


----------



## gloomycatt

I got my witch hand on Thursday. It was bigger than I expected! It shipped alone so when I saw the box I wondered if I had gotten something extra lol. Now I need a jar candle...


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Well this is interesting. At the top of the Yankee Candle webpage is this statement... "We’ve updated our site - registered users please reset your password and refresh your account."
> 
> Update: Well, it's killing me that two of you ordered the mosaic pumpkin jar holder. After looking at all the Halloween items one more time, and seeing that there was a new 5 star review for the jar holder - I believe the word used was "stunning" - decided I had to have it!
> 
> My ordering experience mirrored Happy's. It is a pain. Had to reset my password and go through the ordering process twice. And got three different totals, thought the final one was correct. And heads up, I can no longer order without being a registered user (unless I create a new email address). Not pleased about this. I prefer "guest" status when ordering online.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my new jar holder. Can hardly wait to light it up!
> 
> Lisa


Did you wind up getting "Bone Tired" or "Dying To See You"? DTSY is one of my favorites from this year. But then again I do tend to have a soft spot for the LED pieces. 

I honestly do love the cat and dog pieces but this year I was supposed to make decisions on which pieces I had to have and which I could pass on because of space issues. However, the expression and body language of Bonesy totally reminded me of my dogs little personality so I had to have him. And as for "Bone Tired" I looked at it on eBay a couple of different times and was drawn to it based off of seeing it in different views. 

I still can't get over the witches brew cauldron reminding me of batman. I like batman but not fond of owning a batman candle lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> I got my witch hand on Thursday. It was bigger than I expected! It shipped alone so when I saw the box I wondered if I had gotten something extra lol. Now I need a jar candle...


Marshall's/TJM/Home Goods!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Did you wind up getting "Bone Tired" or "Dying To See You"? DTSY is one of my favorites from this year. But then again I do tend to have a soft spot for the LED pieces.
> 
> I honestly do love the cat and dog pieces but this year I was supposed to make decisions on which pieces I had to have and which I could pass on because of space issues. However, the expression and body language of Bonesy totally reminded me of my dogs little personality so I had to have him. And as for "Bone Tired" I looked at it on eBay a couple of different times and was drawn to it based off of seeing it in different views.
> 
> I still can't get over the witches brew cauldron reminding me of batman. I like batman but not fond of owning a batman candle lol!


Yes, when I see a piece like the witch's cauldron - (that Batman bat didn't land well with me either) - I question what the designer was thinking. That said, I think the problem is sometimes the result of design changes requested after the artist presents their design. I still can't get over why Yankee Candle rejected the prototype pieces we briefly saw on Ebay last year. I liked and would have bought most of them.

I didn't get Bone Tired, but I have to say, I REALLY like the Bonsey piece this year. I walk a lot near the water during the warm months, and get such a kick out of watching the dogs being walked. They're just so happy. Makes me happy. I think Bonsey is also a nice addition to the Cemetery collection. Dogs and bones just go together. 

Like you, I'm determined not to buy entire collections, just what I really want each year, but it's an ongoing struggle. What I've been doing this year is telling myself I can have certain pieces if I wait until later in the season with the hope I'll lose interest by then or get a better discount. One of the reasons I buy more pieces than I normally would is because I too often see a display that you or others create here, and I want to re-create it. 

This morning, I'm still happy about my decision to buy the mosaic pumpkin jar holder, so I think, I hope, I made a good decision.  

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Yes, when I see a piece like the witch's cauldron - (that Batman bat didn't land well with me either) - I question what the designer was thinking. That said, I think the problem is sometimes the result of design changes requested after the artist presents their design. I still can't get over why Yankee Candle rejected the prototype pieces we briefly saw on Ebay last year. I liked and would have bought most of them.
> 
> I didn't get Bone Tired, but I have to say, I REALLY like the Bonsey piece this year. I walk a lot near the water during the warm months, and get such a kick out of watching the dogs being walked. They're just so happy. Makes me happy. I think Bonsey is also a nice addition to the Cemetery collection. Dogs and bones just go together.
> 
> Like you, I'm determined not to buy entire collections, just what I really want each year, but it's an ongoing struggle. What I've been doing this year is telling myself I can have certain pieces if I wait until later in the season with the hope I'll lose interest by then or get a better discount. One of the reasons I buy more pieces than I normally would is because I too often see a display that you or others create here, and I want to re-create it.
> 
> This morning, I'm still happy about my decision to buy the mosaic pumpkin jar holder, so I think, I hope, I made a good decision.
> 
> Lisa


I am glad you decided to go ahead and get it! It's such a marvelous piece! Truly something other stores would easily charge double for. 

I admire your self control Lisa! My fear is that next year I will want a piece and wind up paying double on eBay. So I have just put some pieces back in their respective boxes and stored them. That way when I do want them, I have them! I've also started to collect duplicates of pieces if I see them at a good price. I've learned that with the accidents I've had with breakage this year that it's good to have a back up! Lol! 

Off topic- I got my Trapp melts order in today!!! They're huge and smell amazing! Trapp really does make the absolute best candles! I would suggest you all order from www.CandlesOffMain.com ! I got my order at my doorstep in 3 days!


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, I hear you. I still have one more piece to back collect from 2009, and it's hard to find now, also ridiculously expensive! There's wisdom in what you're doing, particularly when you buy them at a good discount. What I like about collecting Yankee Candle as opposed to Hallmark is that YC increases in value, but if I have to say, if circumstances forced me to sell part or all of my collection, I don't know if I could do it! 

Going to work around the house for the next three days. Will break out a candle or tart to kick off the season. Still trying to decide whether to get a jar, votives, or tea lights in the new Ghostly Treats scent. I'm glad you all got me to try that one.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

[duplicate post...apologies...]


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happy, I hear you. I still have one more piece to back collect from 2009, and it's hard to find now, also ridiculously expensive! There's wisdom in what you're doing, particularly when you buy them at a good discount. What I like about collecting Yankee Candle as opposed to Hallmark is that YC increases in value, but if I have to say, if circumstances forced me to sell part or all of my collection, I don't know if I could do it!
> 
> Going to work around the house for the next three days. Will break out a candle or tart to kick off the season. Still trying to decide whether to get a jar, votives, or tea lights in the new Ghostly Treats scent. I'm glad you all got me to try that one.
> 
> Lisa


Which piece are you looking for from 2009? You can message me if you would prefer 

I havent smelled Ghostly Treats yet. I love the jar, its adorable! 

I am in Texas for those who might not know, and our weather has been 100+ degrees for awhile now and today it was 59 degrees. The joy of living in Texas, LOL! So I am taking advantage of the weather for today since it will be back in the 90's this week... sigh!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happy, I hear you. I still have one more piece to back collect from 2009, and it's hard to find now, also ridiculously expensive! There's wisdom in what you're doing, particularly when you buy them at a good discount. What I like about collecting Yankee Candle as opposed to Hallmark is that YC increases in value, but if I have to say, if circumstances forced me to sell part or all of my collection, I don't know if I could do it!
> 
> Going to work around the house for the next three days. Will break out a candle or tart to kick off the season. Still trying to decide whether to get a jar, votives, or tea lights in the new Ghostly Treats scent. I'm glad you all got me to try that one.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa,

Try the Trapp melts, I think you would adore them. They are hands down the best candle company in my opinion. They last and one candle can fill several rooms. The melts are new, so I was beyond thrilled.


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, it's the 2009 Boney with 4 arms. I may try to collect it next year, but honestly, I really don't need it because I have the 2008 Boney with three heads and top hats which also holds three tea lights. One of these days, I'll make a list of things I'd still like to collect...but am afraid to because once I list it, I start looking for it! 

Let us know what Trapp fragrances you like best and why. I'm SO particular. I like fruity scents but not baked goods, which really doesn't make a lot of sense, I know. 

Lisa


----------



## redsea

Ghostly Treats smells wonderful! I have a votive on my desk I smell all the time. 
I accidentally dropped a Yankee Candle lid on top of my Hear no, Speak no, holder. It's okay. There is this weird spot on the side of his hat that may have been from me. Oops! Oh, and some extra flocking. Oh well, such is life. LOL


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,
Is this the one? We can be on the lookout BB band wagon.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa,

Here is a picture of my order of the Trapp melts. They are $6.50 each from www.CandlesOffMain.com and $7 something from Trapp's website or 3 for $20.

I will add the name of the waxes I got and the description of the scent. They have SEVERAL more (available in every scent on Trapps website):









-No. 2 Exotic Spice - Woodsy, pinion notes combined with oriental spices and clove.
-No. 20 Water -The ozonic, watery notes provide a real WOW. Sophisticated and clean, with a fresh and energizing spirit.
-No. 4 Orange Vanilla -This is it! The perfect combination of crisp orange notes elevated by the exquisite addition of Tahitian vanilla.
-No. 45 Burmese Wood -An incredible balance of teak and balsam woods, with a rich base note of tonka bean.
-No. 10 Lemongrass Verbena - Crisp citrus notes extracted from Asian lemongrass complemented by Brazilian verbena and softened with base notes of vanilla.
-No. 68 Teak & Oud Wood - The complex natures of Teak and Oud woods create a modern combination of dark woody and sophisticated sweet notes. Madagascar vanilla and Tonka Bean balance out this fragrance to create a smooth and spicy aroma. *** my personal favorite ***
-No. 3 Frankincense & Rain - The distinct aroma of frankincense creates a tranquil atmosphere with notes of incense, balsamic spice and Meyer lemon.
-No. 29 Blackberry Vanilla - Naturally grown blackberries picked at the height of the season gently sheared with a bourbon vanilla note.
-No. 21 Amber & Bergamot -A smooth, velvety combination of aromatic bergamot and sultry amber
-No. 19 Exotic Musk -Distinct oriental, woodsy notes combine with a refreshing blend of exotic citrus and base notes of cocoa and vanilla musk.

They have some excellent floral and fruity choices also. I dont believe they make any bakery/food scents. They are very sophisticated and spectacular quality. They say there is a bottle of 'perfume' in every candle, and trust me... there is !!! Quality is unmatched. 

Will lookout for the Boney for you Lisa!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Ghostly Treats smells wonderful! I have a votive on my desk I smell all the time.
> I accidentally dropped a Yankee Candle lid on top of my Hear no, Speak no, holder. It's okay. There is this weird spot on the side of his hat that may have been from me. Oops! Oh, and some extra flocking. Oh well, such is life. LOL


Thats funny, I dropped a YC jar lid on the Boney walking Bonesy in the cemetery piece that I JUST had to repair from his arm breaking off.. I cringed but luckily no damage done!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> Thats funny, I dropped a YC jar lid on the Boney walking Bonesy in the cemetery piece that I JUST had to repair from his arm breaking off.. I cringed but luckily no damage done!


Your Pet Cem? Yeah, we need to be careful with our lids, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> Your Pet Cem? Yeah, we need to be careful with our lids, LOL!


No, no, no! The 2012 Jar holder.... Not PC!!! EEEK!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> No, no, no! The 2012 Jar holder.... Not PC!!! EEEK!


Ah, I see! I never did end up replacing mine from the chip/untainted spot. Much too difficult, lol!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Here is a picture of my order of the Trapp melts. They are $6.50 each from www.CandlesOffMain.com and $7 something from Trapp's website or 3 for $20.
> 
> I will add the name of the waxes I got and the description of the scent. They have SEVERAL more (available in every scent on Trapps website):
> 
> View attachment 215074
> 
> 
> -No. 2 Exotic Spice - Woodsy, pinion notes combined with oriental spices and clove.
> -No. 20 Water -The ozonic, watery notes provide a real WOW. Sophisticated and clean, with a fresh and energizing spirit.
> -No. 4 Orange Vanilla -This is it! The perfect combination of crisp orange notes elevated by the exquisite addition of Tahitian vanilla.
> -No. 45 Burmese Wood -An incredible balance of teak and balsam woods, with a rich base note of tonka bean.
> -No. 10 Lemongrass Verbena - Crisp citrus notes extracted from Asian lemongrass complemented by Brazilian verbena and softened with base notes of vanilla.
> -No. 68 Teak & Oud Wood - The complex natures of Teak and Oud woods create a modern combination of dark woody and sophisticated sweet notes. Madagascar vanilla and Tonka Bean balance out this fragrance to create a smooth and spicy aroma. *** my personal favorite ***
> -No. 3 Frankincense & Rain - The distinct aroma of frankincense creates a tranquil atmosphere with notes of incense, balsamic spice and Meyer lemon.
> -No. 29 Blackberry Vanilla - Naturally grown blackberries picked at the height of the season gently sheared with a bourbon vanilla note.
> -No. 21 Amber & Bergamot -A smooth, velvety combination of aromatic bergamot and sultry amber
> -No. 19 Exotic Musk -Distinct oriental, woodsy notes combine with a refreshing blend of exotic citrus and base notes of cocoa and vanilla musk.
> 
> They have some excellent floral and fruity choices also. I dont believe they make any bakery/food scents. They are very sophisticated and spectacular quality. They say there is a bottle of 'perfume' in every candle, and trust me... there is !!! Quality is unmatched.
> 
> Will lookout for the Boney for you Lisa!


The Blackberry Vanilla sounds interesting... 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Lisa,
> Is this the one? We can be on the lookout BB band wagon.
> 
> View attachment 215073


Yep, that's it Kitty! Sadly, with the exception of the YC Pumpkin Pals Haunted House, I'm purposely staying off Ebay this year. Really reining in my spending, particularly on Hallmark Christmas ornaments because they drop an average of 30% initially in value. Hopefully, you can help me next year with this piece because you and Happy are so good at finding deals! 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Yep, that's it Kitty! Sadly, with the exception of the YC Pumpkin Pals Haunted House, I'm purposely staying off Ebay this year. Really reining in my spending, particularly on Hallmark Christmas ornaments because they drop an average of 30% initially in value. Hopefully, you can help me next year with this piece because you and Happy are so good at finding deals!
> 
> Lisa


That four armed guy is a perfect example for me of one of Happy's points earlier. Same with Hoot Gravely. I didn't really care for either all that much when they came out. Fast forward a few years later, and I love them! I'm just kicking myself for not getting them. Esp. seeing some of those crazy eBay prices, which I just can't pay this year. 

So while I havent gone as far as to buy doubles of favorite pieces (superglue is my friend), I try to buy as many pieces as I possibly can each year. I really do think it will save me money down the road, given how my tastes have changed over time! 

P.S. Hope you enjoy the pumpkin jar holder, Lisa. I'm still standing strong (for now). But I will echo Happy's plug for Dying to See You. He is one of my surprise faves this year!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> That four armed guy is a perfect example for me of one of Happy's points earlier. Same with Hoot Gravely. I didn't really care for either all that much when they came out. Fast forward a few years later, and I love them! I'm just kicking myself for not getting them. Esp. seeing some of those crazy eBay prices, which I just can't pay this year.
> 
> So while I havent gone as far as to buy doubles of favorite pieces (superglue is my friend), I try to buy as many pieces as I possibly can each year. I really do think it will save me money down the road, given how my tastes have changed over time!
> 
> P.S. Hope you enjoy the pumpkin jar holder, Lisa. I'm still standing strong (for now). But I will echo Happy's plug for Dying to See You. He is one of my surprise faves this year!


Dying To See You really is a great piece! He is displayed in one of my two front and center spots (This years hear/speak/see/ have no is the other spot lol). 

I've seen Hoot go for a decent price this year, I just havent had the urge to get him yet. I probably will when hes overpriced LOL. Sigh.


----------



## happythenjaded

I know I am super late but I wanted to post some pictures of the Boney LED Mansion I received a couple weeks ago. 









































The curse of the sideways photo!!!! Grrrrr....I promise they are not sideways when I upload and preview them!


----------



## Lucy08

gloomycatt said:


> I got my witch hand on Thursday. It was bigger than I expected! It shipped alone so when I saw the box I wondered if I had gotten something extra lol. Now I need a jar candle...


BBW works candles fit well, too! They are on sale $2/$22 and there is a $10/30 coupon!


----------



## redsea

happythenjaded said:


> I know I am super late but I wanted to post some pictures of the Boney LED Mansion I received a couple weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 215089
> 
> 
> View attachment 215090
> 
> 
> View attachment 215091
> 
> 
> View attachment 215092
> 
> 
> View attachment 215093
> 
> 
> The curse of the sideways photo!!!! Grrrrr....I promise they are not sideways when I upload and preview them!


It looks great!


----------



## happythenjaded

redsea said:


> It looks great!


Thank you redsea!


----------



## Spookywolf

Love that house, Happy! 

Lucy, do you happen to have the B&BW coupon code handy? I've been waiting for another 2/$22 sale cause I want to get some Leaves scent in the brown wax. I will never again buy the white wax version of it. Even though the store clerks looked at me like I was crazy and said it was the same formula, I found out the hard way its not. But my new favorite is now that wonderful Sea Salt & Maple Popcorn scent. OMG, I could buy that by the case!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> eBay got me. Who wants to cry with me now
> View attachment 214804


Oh, Mrs. Frankenstien! I'm so sorry! That's the wonderful/awful roulette wheel of Ebay. Every time I get a box delivered I hold my breath. I hope your seller refunds your money without hassle.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I had to chime in on the collecting control topic (of which I have none! ) I have passed on so many Boneys in the store that I later regretted not getting and ended up paying a whole heck of lot more to get from Ebay. It certainly makes it difficult to decide what to say yes or no to each year. The only pieces from this year's line that I didn't get were the Ghoul Bus (still don't want that one) and the 4 taper Hear no, See no piece. I'm debating on getting that one from the store with my 30% coupon though. I have the earlier version of the Hear no, See no with the 3 Mr. Bones guys, so I didn't think I'd want another one. But now I'm afraid to let it go by cheap and then want it later. 

By the way, did anyone buy the Halloween themed candle jars from YC this year? I love the silhouettes that go all the way around the jars. Think I might have to get those too! I need to take out a Halloween loan to pay for all my purchases this time of year, LOL!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I had to chime in on the collecting control topic (of which I have none! ) I have passed on so many Boneys in the store that I later regretted not getting and ended up paying a whole heck of lot more to get from Ebay. It certainly makes it difficult to decide what to say yes or no to each year. The only pieces from this year's line that I didn't get were the Ghoul Bus (still don't want that one) and the 4 taper Hear no, See no piece. I'm debating on getting that one from the store with my 30% coupon though. I have the earlier version of the Hear no, See no with the 3 Mr. Bones guys, so I didn't think I'd want another one. But now I'm afraid to let it go by cheap and then want it later.
> 
> By the way, did anyone buy the Halloween themed candle jars from YC this year? I love the silhouettes that go all the way around the jars. Think I might have to get those too! I need to take out a Halloween loan to pay for all my purchases this time of year, LOL!


I said I wouldn't do it...but I ended up buying at least one of everything.  I didn't want to regret not getting something later as I have in the past.

I picked up a couple ghostly treat jars from yankee. I didn't buy the witches brew or candy corn from yankee because I found them for half price at Home Goods. So, I'm pretty set on candles now between them and bbw.


----------



## gloomycatt

Thanks Lucy and Happy for the candle tips! My witch hand will not be empty after tomorrow lol. I also need a jar for those lovely bat wings


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Thanks Lucy and Happy for the candle tips! My witch hand will not be empty after tomorrow lol. I also need a jar for those lovely bat wings


Post a picture when you get a candle to put with the witches hand!


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, I love, love that Boney LED Mansion so much. Thanks so much for posting the four side views. If you ever need to find a "good" home for it, let me know. 

Spookywolf, it's so difficult not buying one of everything, and multiples of some. I'm weakening. I'm fighting the urge today to buy a THIRD Yankee Candle Bat Tree. 

I found two sets of fun light strings with light covers yesterday that led to me to go on a scavenging hunt for opaque orange 4 volt and clear 8 volt miniature light string bulbs for a good part of my day yesterday. I did find a 70 bulb opaque orange light string with 3.5 volt bulbs at Walmart but may have to buy something used on Ebay for the 8 volt bulbs. 

Every year I have to go through this painful process of buying things with hard to find bulbs that need to be replaced. 

I rarely buy light strings with covers, but occasionally, I find some that are so well designed, I just can't walk away - (those eyeballs have an iridescent coating that make them look so delightfully creepy!)...









I also found the Best of Gothic Horror audiobook collection, three unabridged books on cassettes for $2.99: 10 stories by Edgar Allen Poe; Frankenstein by Mary Shelly; and Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson. Going to start listening to them today while I'm working around the house. 

I have so much fun shopping at the thrift stores this time of year! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Thank you Lisa! I tried to get the video of the lights blinking and the spooky laugh to upload to YouTube but it was being difficult lol. 

I love the lights you got, especially the eyeballs! Super neat! 

I haven't ventured into the thrift stores yet this season. I usually do often but just haven't this year. Might do it soon!


----------



## icemanfred

anyone have a coupon code for yankee candle?


----------



## grandma lise

Icemanfred, coupon code THIRTY ends today, September 14th. It's good for 30% off your entire purchase, though not for items already on sale. Let us know what you ordered. 

Lisa


----------



## icemanfred

I ordered this:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/jack-o-lantern/_/R-1290694?_requestid=51646

I'm a sucker for a classic Jack o lantern


----------



## grandma lise

I like jack-o-lanterns too. I have both tart warmers now...the pumpkin with leaf in 2012 and the one you linked to in your post in 2013. When I was in Kmart last night, I noticed they had large orange glass jack-o-lanterns with the black features and wire handle for $7 or $8. It's about 8 inches tall. I'm thinking about how I might use it as a luminary. 

I hung up my jack-o-lantern lights today...









Heading out to get one more Bat Tree from my store...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I like jack-o-lanterns too. I have both tart warmers now...the pumpkin with leaf in 2012 and the one you linked to in your post in 2013. When I was in Kmart last night, I noticed they had large orange glass jack-o-lanterns with the black features and wire handle for $7 or $8. It's about 8 inches tall. I'm thinking about how I might use it as a luminary.
> 
> I hung up my jack-o-lantern lights today...
> 
> View attachment 215438
> 
> 
> Heading out to get one more Bat Tree from my store...
> 
> Lisa


Those look great!!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I only go to the thrift stores on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays, but I was already in the neighborhood picking up my YC Bat Tree, so-o-o stopped by the thrift stores and I found a Street Lamp tea light holder!









I still can't believe it...now I just need a flickering orange LED tea light...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Okay, I only go to the thrift stores on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays, but I was already in the neighborhood picking up my YC Bat Tree, so-o-o stopped by the thrift stores and I found a Street Lamp tea light holder!
> 
> View attachment 215498
> 
> 
> I still can't believe it...now I need just need a flickering orange LED tea light...
> 
> Lisa


Omgeeeeee Lisa! The light is brilliant! Love, love, love it!!


----------



## gloomycatt

Here's my witch hand  holding a glo lite jar from partylite in hocus pocus


----------



## gloomycatt

and this is my little tiny display for the year. This time the witch is holding a vanilla pumpkin marshmallow candle from bbw  Bone tired is inside a party lite glo lite jar holder. The runner is from michaels. the striped candle in the back is also from partylite
ETA: the lenticular is also from michael's. I gotta say, $5 well spent! Thanks to my bf for finding it


----------



## Spookywolf

Lisa, that street lamp is so perfect for the taxi! What a great find.  Your displays are going to be awesome this year, I can already tell! 

Gloomycat, I love your display, the lamp and the frame give it an old-fashioned look that I just adore. I really like that striped black and white candle too. It reminds me of Beetlejuice!


----------



## Spookywolf

Someone posted earlier about some cheap colored mini light strings that would be perfect for Boney displays. (Not the eyeball and pumpkin lights -btw, Lisa I LOVE those eyeballs - where did you get those?) These were just the plain mini lights in different colors, might have been LED's but I can't remember. Lisa, was that also you that posted that? I looked back a bit through the thread but couldn't find the pic. Help? 

I spent a good chunk of the weekend relocating/packing dishes from my china hutch. The big Boney display is breaking out this weekend! Will definitely post some pics when I get everything set up. I have So many Boney boxes and bags to go through! Can't wait!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Someone posted earlier about some cheap colored mini light strings that would be perfect for Boney displays. (Not the eyeball and pumpkin lights -btw, Lisa I LOVE those eyeballs - where did you get those?) These were just the plain mini lights in different colors, might have been LED's but I can't remember. Lisa, was that also you that posted that? I looked back a bit through the thread but couldn't find the pic. Help?
> 
> I spent a good chunk of the weekend relocating/packing dishes from my china hutch. The big Boney display is breaking out this weekend! Will definitely post some pics when I get everything set up. I have So many Boney boxes and bags to go through! Can't wait!!


It was me  here is the link again

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/search.html?keywords=led+fairy+lights


----------



## blackfog

Beautiful display gloomycatt ! Just love that crystal piece adds the perfect touch!


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycat, I love everything about your display - (that lamp is gorgeous!). I really like the pairing of Bonsey with Fish and Boat. And that PartyLite candle, Hocus Pocus, is such a great color. Great display!

Spookywolf, congrats on getting that hutch emptied. That had to have been a huge undertaking. The eyeballs were a thrift store find. Looking forward to seeing this year's display!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

I need to stay off Ebay. I'm supposed to be paying off my bills not racking them up.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I need to stay off Ebay. I'm supposed to be paying off my bills not racking them up.


LOL, I've got the same problem!  I've pretty much lived on that site since the Boneys came out. I'm not gonna like paying off the credit card either.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I need to stay off Ebay. I'm supposed to be paying off my bills not racking them up.


Ugh me too! We need an intervention! Haha! Eeeek!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I stopped by the Dollar Tree and picked up these holographic pictures. I swear this display is now DONE. LOL. Time to move on to the next one!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I stopped by the Dollar Tree and picked up these holographic pictures. I swear this display is now DONE. LOL. Time to move on to the next one!


Ooohhhhh *drool* I loooove it! Looks absolutely fantastic! 

I bought another 2010 Boney bunch mansion (jar holder) tonight. Couldn't resist the price since it's one of my favorite pieces. Two is better than one? LOL


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is one of my impulse purchases of the day. At the risk of sounding silly, can anyone tell me what exactly makes this a luminary? I don't see anywhere that the light will shine through.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301307764660?redirect=mobile


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is one of my impulse purchases of the day. At the risk of sounding silly, can anyone tell me what exactly makes this a luminary? I don't see anywhere that the light will shine through.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301307764660?redirect=mobile


It should have cutouts but it doesn't, just holds a candle


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, I like the additions of the vintage framed images that both you and gloomycatt have made. I do the same as you. I think I'm done then a couple of days later, I have another idea...[giggle]. I've often thought we should create a new thread a week or so before Halloween where we post pictures of our final designs! Oh, and your new jar holder is adorable.

Happy, we can never have too many mansions. 

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

blackfog said:


> Beautiful display gloomycatt ! Just love that crystal piece adds the perfect touch!


Thank you Blackfrog! I found the lamp at an antique mall.


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookywolf said:


> Lisa, that street lamp is so perfect for the taxi! What a great find.  Your displays are going to be awesome this year, I can already tell!
> 
> Gloomycat, I love your display, the lamp and the frame give it an old-fashioned look that I just adore. I really like that striped black and white candle too. It reminds me of Beetlejuice!


Thank you Spookywolf! I can't wait to see your display. And omg beetle juice!!! I love it


----------



## gloomycatt

grandma lise said:


> gloomycat, I love everything about your display - (that lamp is gorgeous!). I really like the pairing of Bonsey with Fish and Boat. And that PartyLite candle, Hocus Pocus, is such a great color. Great display!
> 
> Spookywolf, congrats on getting that hutch emptied. That had to have been a huge undertaking. The eyeballs were a thrift store find. Looking forward to seeing this year's display!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Grandma Lise! Looking forward to your display  and wow that street lamp you found....just wow!


----------



## Spookywolf

This little guy came home to live with me recently, just had to share.  There are several good deals on Ebay right now for anyone still looking for this piece. A few are bidding low and there are two as BIN, one with free shipping. The BIN's are pretty good prices for a 2009 piece. FYI to my Boney peeps.


----------



## Spookywolf

And while I'm slowly unpacking and getting ready for my weekend decorating bash, I had to cheat and light this baby up tonight. It's been very misty and gray today in my part of the world, with that cool undertone to the air. It SO puts me in the Fall mood and reminds me that our time is right around the corner. It just felt like a night to light this up. Can you tell what it is with just the candlelight? 

View attachment 216260


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf, can you load the picture again? It's saying invalid attachment.


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's one with the lights and the flash turned on...


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Spookywolf, can you load the picture again? It's saying invalid attachment.


Whoops! Not sure what happened there. Here's the original again with just the candle on....sorry about that!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Too cute! I almost caved and bought that house on Ebay. But I was a good girl. Did you get this year's?


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm a roll here with downloads. I came across this while looking for spooky tree decor. You'll have to watch a lame 20 second commercial first but the video is right behind it. The ideas are pretty basic, but still fun to watch and will put you "in the mood."


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Too cute! I almost caved and bought that house on Ebay. But I was a good girl. Did you get this year's?


No and I'm still drooling at it with all the online pics, LOL! If space wasn't such an issue....but, I might still cave! And I do love owls....! 

(I'm in big trouble! )


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> (I'm in big trouble! )


Me too I have 2 out of town shopping trips planned over the next 2 weeks. *gulp* What am I thinking???


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Me too I have 2 out of town shopping trips planned over the next 2 weeks. *gulp* What am I thinking???


LOL! I'm right there with you. From August when the Boneys launch, straight on through til Halloween I tend to go a bit nuts on shopping sprees for fun Halloween gear. I've been so focused on Ebay stuff that I'm actually late hitting the stores this year. Watch out wallet!


----------



## happythenjaded

Yayy Spooky- glad you got the house and little boo coffin!! !!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I know this isn't BB related, but I didn't think you guys would mind. Not sure who this video belongs to - could even be someone on the Forum for all I know, but the house is lovely, just by itself. It's decorated for Halloween in every room. Might not be everyone's taste, but still cool to look at. The view through the back windows is awesome and I fell in love with their gazebo. The music is absolutely enchanting too. If anyone knows the name of this piece of music, please tell me. I'd love to buy it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Me too I have 2 out of town shopping trips planned over the next 2 weeks. *gulp* What am I thinking???


Oohh how thrilling !!!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Spookywolf for the two videos. I liked the technique they used to determine how much plaster to use in the urn. On the second video, I really liked the fir shaped tree with yellow and orange leaves. It was so pretty lit. I think my favorite display was the one that featured the three Halloween houses. When I have more time, I'd like to learn how to build houses like that for Halloween. 

Boo is one of my favorite 2009 pieces. He sold for almost nothing for the longest time. It's nice to see that piece, the pirates too, getting some recognition finally. And I want that mansion! Maybe next year... 

It's not for sure yet, but I think I picked up 10 - 16 hours of work a week for the next four weeks, and at a higher rate of pay. I'll know for sure on Thursday. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

This morning I woke up to Hilda's displays featuring her house and a lot of skeleton antics. If you haven't seen these displays yet, here they are - (for those of you, like me, who don't know, click on link below then click on the picture to see the next picture)...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...tons-some-fun-decorations-side-our-house.html

Looking at all these outdoor displays gave me the giggles. I love the display with the aliens, the space ship...and the...cows! Looks like I'm not the only one who listens to Coast to Coast AM every night. 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

SpookyW, thanks for sharing those great videos! The Halloween tree is such a fun idea, and makes me somewhat less grumbly about all the branches I'm starting to pick up out of my yard. 

And that house reminds me a little of mine (absent that great forested location and open layout and gazebo)! Aside from thinking I have the same Halloween placemats, it is more the concept of Halloween in every single space you look! I really loved the light up tree with the fall leaves. 

I am so jelly of your BABW luminary - classic fave I want to get some day. I settled for the owl house instead, and am loving the display I started. Doing a more classic black and white theme with it, which I've never done for Halloween before. And I found a great spot for my bird plane (thanks again) in a display with some skulls and ravens. I'll have to take and post pics soon!


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> This morning I woke up to Hilda's displays featuring her house and a lot of skeleton antics. If you haven't seen these displays yet, here they are - (for those of you, like me, who don't know, click on link below then click on the picture to see the next picture)...
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...tons-some-fun-decorations-side-our-house.html
> 
> Looking at all these outdoor displays gave me the giggles. I love the display with the aliens, the space ship...and the...cows! Looks like I'm not the only one who listens to Coast to Coast AM every night.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks so much for sharing that, Lisa. I am in total awe. The displays are beyond amazing, and the creativity in repurposing some of those items...speechless! Just wow. 

Hope things go well with your job stuff. And I don't think I chimed in yet on some of your recent pics/finds. But that light post with the taxi...so excellent. And those eyeball lights totally put to shame the ones I looked at this week. Couldn't buy them after seeing yours. Not sure if you bought the Boney eye phone this year, but seems like he'd be a great fit with your lights!


----------



## gloomycatt

Post pictures MJ!!! Love the idea of a black and white display!


----------



## grandma lise

I also am looking forward to seeing more of your displays Madjoodie! 

For now, more skeleton antics... 

This was photographed and posted last night by Nancy on Yulelog, a Hallmark discussion forum. Chris Webb, a retired Hallmark artist, custom builds cars - (more information below)...









Background information posted by Nicki Pierce, owner of Hooked On Ornaments...

"Ahhhh the GHOST COACH...

We were privileged to use it for the Hooked on Ornament Oct 30,2012 Grand Opening Warehouse Sale. It was a great way for Ed Seale to make his grand entrance as our signing artist. [Ed Seale is also a retired Hallmark artist.]

Ed wearing a top hat was in the front passenger seat (where you see the lantern) The skeleton's hands are attached to the steering wheel so he appears to be driving as the wheel turns. Chris (not too visible in the back seat) actually does the driving from the back seat.

It is VERY COOL and one of three incredible custom hot rods that Chris designed and built."


----------



## Madjoodie

gloomycatt said:


> Post pictures MJ!!! Love the idea of a black and white display!


Thanks, Gloomycatt! I'm a little nervous to post pics after seeing such cool displays like your recent one. Such an old time feel that I loved!  

And Lisa, I know yours are legendary! BTW, thanks for sharing another cool skellie pic. I just got my first pose and stay on clearance last year. Still trying to figure out what to do with him. Am a little afraid my furry kids will think he is a most excellent chew toy!

I'll work on pics soon, but I am a little (or maybe a lot) like MG! Keep having ideas to improve my displays. So am going to spend a little more time tinkering before photographing. That and I need to replace all the batteries in my flameless tealights too. That is a huge project, since so many have this stupid tiny screw you have to remove first. Uuugh!


----------



## happythenjaded

Got my Scentsy "Bonehead" warmer and the Hallows Eve wrap for the core warmer. I couldnt believe how large the skull is! It is soooooo amazing for $35!!! Looooooove it !! 

Also got an email while at work, my parents sent me a YC E-card for my birthday. I will wait and see if we get a coupon or when they put Halloween on sale. Or I might just save it for next season


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Got my Scentsy "Bonehead" warmer and the Hallows Eve wrap for the core warmer. I couldnt believe how large the skull is! It is soooooo amazing for $35!!! Looooooove it !!
> 
> Also got an email while at work, my parents sent me a YC E-card for my birthday. I will wait and see if we get a coupon or when they put Halloween on sale. Or I might just save it for next season


Need pics, Happy! Wanna see your scentsy warmer.


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, I hope you post pictures...

Good news, the temp work beginning next week is a go. I'll be working the reception desk for the County Executive's office, which will look good on my resume. I'm excited.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky/Lisa I will post a picture  

Congrats Lisa! Keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Happy. 

The October issue of Martha Stewart Living is out...finally. My friend called to tell me last night. Hoping there's a few things in there to tide us over to next year. 

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Happy.
> 
> The October issue of Martha Stewart Living is out...finally. My friend called to tell me last night. Hoping there's a few things in there to tide us over to next year.
> 
> Lisa


I've been waiting for the magazine to come out! Finally!


----------



## grandma lise

Me too Jezebel_Boo! 

Let us know what you enjoy most about this issue.

Glad I got it, mostly to add to my Halloween magazine collection. The issue has two covers - (Martha with white hair in a dark blue hooded cape on one cover; and an owl with three patterned orange pumpkins on the other). Most enjoyed the etched jack-o-lantern artwork. They all looked great. Still trying to figure out how to create the crepe-paper garlands. After looking at the templates on the website, I think I've got it figured out. 

All that said, I enjoyed the Better Homes & Gardens Halloween issue more this year, perhaps because they had lots of party room shots, also more décor ideas for children. But the comparison isn't really fair because unlike previous years when we got an entire publication dedicated to Halloween, this year we only got a Halloween section within the October issue of Martha Stewart Living. Hoping we'll see a return to the Halloween publication again next year. 

Lisa


----------



## VampKat

grandma lise said:


> Me too Jezebel_Boo!
> 
> Let us know what you enjoy most about this issue.
> 
> Glad I got it, mostly to add to my Halloween magazine collection. The issue has two covers - (Martha with white hair in a dark blue hooded cape on one cover; and an owl with three patterned orange pumpkins on the other). Most enjoyed the etched jack-o-lantern artwork. They all looked great. Still trying to figure out how to create the crepe-paper garlands. After looking at the templates on the website, I think I've got it figured out.
> 
> All that said, I enjoyed the Better Homes & Gardens Halloween issue more this year, perhaps because they had lots of party room shots, also more décor ideas for children. But the comparison isn't really fair because unlike previous years when we got an entire publication dedicated to Halloween, this year we only got a Halloween section within the October issue of Martha Stewart Living. Hoping we'll see a return to the Halloween publication again next year.
> 
> Lisa


Yeah, I was unimpressed with MSL this year. That thing isusually loaded with great ideas but this year it was practically just pumpkins. Pumpkins are cool, but I was very underwelmed.


----------



## happythenjaded

Have not forgotten about the pictures I said I would post, just haven't had time to get on the laptop to post them. I will do that tomorrow! Promise! The details on the Scentsy Bonehead warmer are insane! Took lots of pictures for you all!  you can truly tell they hand make each one! And not in a bad way LOL.


----------



## Kitty

These are Ross's salt & pepper shakers for $2.99, very similar to BB. 
Also are listed on Ebay for more.


----------



## grandma lise

I feel bad that I'm not posting more...

No thrift store finds this week, other than a string of purple lights, so dropped by Marshalls. To my surprise, they had some new items. I brought home a black glass pedestal ($14.99) and a "light Boney Bunch orange" pumpkin ($9.99)...









Mourning Glory, someone bought the large display Boney but left the Bride... 

First day on my new temp job went well. Still going in too many directions with this year's display. Trying to narrow it down. Going to go out to the storage unit today in search of more inspiration...

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lisa, I've been eyeing those displays and I've convinced myself I don't need them.

Does anyone still need Boo (little guy in coffin)? If so, I have a hot lead.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, 

I'm referring to the large Boney and Bride you displayed on either side of your table top display. Did you return them? 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Ooohhh! Nope, still have the bride and groom and loving them! There is a seller on ebay selling store display signs. For some reason I thought that was what you were talkng about.


----------



## grandma lise

Whew! Love your wedding couple display! 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks! That means a lot coming from you!

So bummed the groom was gone.  Why someone would take one and not the other is beyond me.


----------



## Mourning Glory

The listing for Boo ended with a BIN. I hope it was someone on here who got him!


----------



## maxthedog

Mourning Glory said:


> Lisa, I've been eyeing those displays and I've convinced myself I don't need them.
> 
> Does anyone still need Boo (little guy in coffin)? If so, I have a hot lead.



If it's the one that was just on eBay I'm so annoyed lol.. just venting. I didn't need Boo but if it's the same seller they had all of the band which I've been looking for for years up and based on their location they literally live maybe 10 minutes from me. I sent two messages asking if I could do local pick up and they never responded, now one of the pieces is sold.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh...that's so disappointing maxthedog. I think local pick up would be best for the drummer. Mine arrived directly from YC with one of the cymbals detached. I'm trying to remember which piece in the band is the most popular, the drummer or the bass player? Hope you're able to find another band. 

The seller who shipped me the Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House with inadequate packing (which resulted in breakage), ignored my three emails, then when Ebay contacted me a week later to escalate the case, I emailed her again before doing so. All I got from her was an email attacking me for not contacting her. In the end, she again ignored me. After waiting another two days for a response, I had to escalate the case and was provided a pre-paid shipping label to return the broken item to the seller, which I assume will eventually be billed to the seller. So unnecessary, and costly for the seller. I received a complete refund for both item and shipping from EBay.

A trend I'm noticing is that more people are now using their phone to manage their emails. As a result, I think they're missing emails. This is the second time I've been told, "I didn't receive your email", when we were able to verify that they did. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Ghoul Gallery has 2 Incredible Mr. Bones serving tray Eat, Drink & Be Scary, $29.99 each.
http://ghoulgallery.com/Halloween_Skeletons_pg1.htm


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Lisa, I've been eyeing those displays and I've convinced myself I don't need them.
> 
> Does anyone still need Boo (little guy in coffin)? If so, I have a hot lead.


I do! I do! If im not too late


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I do! I do! If im not too late


Unfortunately he sold in a BIN. If I see another at a good ptice I will keep you in mind Jez!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Unfortunately he sold in a BIN. If I see another at a good ptice I will keep you in mind Jez!


Thanks MG!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hey everyone! 

Sorry I am late with posting "Bonehead" but I went out of town this weekend. No luck with any great Halloween finds at the thrift stores but....oh well lol.

I tried to capture the amazing detail that went into "Bonehead", its really quite amazing. It's funny because I actually had a few people comment to me that its a little "too realistic" for their taste, LOL. It isn't quite as large as a real skull, but it is pretty close... it's not way larger than I expected. But, it is kinda realistic, LOL. So, it just depends on what you like... 









































Sorry if the pictures go sideways once uploaded *cringe* hopefully one of the admins can fix them for me? 

Also, did some pricey eBaying this weekend and well....... wound up with these ghouls:

















Wish I could report I got them at a scary cheap steal, but sadly.... not the case, LOL. Not TOO badly priced compared to what they usually go for, so I cant complain.

There is a listing for the 2009 Brother Grimm multi arm Boney that has been repaired if anyone doesnt mind buying a repaired Boney. I wont post the link , but go look it up if you are interested.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow Happy, that is SO impressive. I really get why you love it so much. I think I want one...

Lisa


----------



## weenbaby

Hey! 
I've been super crazy these past few weeks....working non stop,a death in the family (eek!) And random sleeping. 

We ended up with new furniture. My husband moved things around and my boney bags ended up in the backroom (still packed from opening day...) 
I looked at the boneys that were already out and realized that I have a lot! 
My grandparents died within 6 months of each other. Its been an emotional process. We are cleaning out their house that was built new 20 years ago. Anyway, I was left 2 curio cabinets (don't know where I will put them) so now I have boney storage.


----------



## gloomycatt

Sorry for your loss weenbaby. Curio cabinets to hold your collection are a wonderful remembrance of your grandparents. I use my grandma's tea cart for some of mine


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry I am late with posting "Bonehead" but I went out of town this weekend. No luck with any great Halloween finds at the thrift stores but....oh well lol.
> 
> I tried to capture the amazing detail that went into "Bonehead", its really quite amazing. It's funny because I actually had a few people comment to me that its a little "too realistic" for their taste, LOL. It isn't quite as large as a real skull, but it is pretty close... it's not way larger than I expected. But, it is kinda realistic, LOL. So, it just depends on what you like...
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pictures go sideways once uploaded *cringe* hopefully one of the admins can fix them for me?
> 
> Also, did some pricey eBaying this weekend and well....... wound up with these ghouls:
> 
> 
> Wish I could report I got them at a scary cheap steal, but sadly.... not the case, LOL. Not TOO badly priced compared to what they usually go for, so I cant complain.
> 
> There is a listing for the 2009 Brother Grimm multi arm Boney that has been repaired if anyone doesnt mind buying a repaired Boney. I wont post the link , but go look it up if you are interested.


That warmer reminds me of the Walmart ghost one we have, Happy (I.e. from your cool pic with balloon head guy). The skull one seems to have some good detail, but I need to stay strong. I already have warmers I don't have the room to display. 

So I've been avoiding evilbay like the plague since I way overspent this year. But your post inspired me to do some middle of the night searching. And then buying. Also not an amazing steal, but I won't complain about middle of the road for a piece I've been wanting!


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> The listing for Boo ended with a BIN. I hope it was someone on here who got him!


That was a good BIN price for Boo. I may have paid about that when I had to back collect him in 2009! (I discovered the Boneys late that season, and stores were long sold out of this fun little guy.). Kudos for the very slick tip off you posted here too, MG!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> That warmer reminds me of the Walmart ghost one we have, Happy (I.e. from your cool pic with balloon head guy). The skull one seems to have some good detail, but I need to stay strong. I already have warmers I don't have the room to display.
> 
> So I've been avoiding evilbay like the plague since I way overspent this year. But your post inspired me to do some middle of the night searching. And then buying. Also not an amazing steal, but I won't complain about middle of the road for a piece I've been wanting!


Yes I love the wal mart warmer we have! 

Which boney did you get?


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow Happy, that is SO impressive. I really get why you love it so much. I think I want one...
> 
> Lisa


Yeah it's very detailed, the work they put into it is just amazing!


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry I am late with posting "Bonehead" but I went out of town this weekend. No luck with any great Halloween finds at the thrift stores but....oh well lol.
> 
> I tried to capture the amazing detail that went into "Bonehead", its really quite amazing. It's funny because I actually had a few people comment to me that its a little "too realistic" for their taste, LOL. It isn't quite as large as a real skull, but it is pretty close... it's not way larger than I expected. But, it is kinda realistic, LOL. So, it just depends on what you like...
> 
> View attachment 217460
> 
> 
> View attachment 217461
> 
> 
> View attachment 217462
> 
> 
> View attachment 217463
> 
> 
> View attachment 217464
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pictures go sideways once uploaded *cringe* hopefully one of the admins can fix them for me?
> 
> Also, did some pricey eBaying this weekend and well....... wound up with these ghouls:
> 
> View attachment 217466
> 
> 
> View attachment 217467
> 
> 
> Wish I could report I got them at a scary cheap steal, but sadly.... not the case, LOL. Not TOO badly priced compared to what they usually go for, so I cant complain.
> 
> There is a listing for the 2009 Brother Grimm multi arm Boney that has been repaired if anyone doesnt mind buying a repaired Boney. I wont post the link , but go look it up if you are interested.


Oh wow Happy!! Great minds do think alike! I bought the same two pieces this week! Received the three head boney and my multi arm guy is out for delivery right now!! I was feeling kinda silly that I purchased them so thanks for validation with your post!! LOL 
I adore the Scentsy skull head!! I have spent too much on ebay, YC and at B&BW ( like everyone here!!) that I don't know if I can add him, but love love him! 
Hopefully I can post some pics later. My grandson has been at the St. Louis children's hospital the last few weeks, so I haven't posted. Maybe they can come home this week!! 
Halloween is only 38 days away! Have a fantastic time decorating everyone!


----------



## Madjoodie

Scottsgirl said:


> Oh wow Happy!! Great minds do think alike! I bought the same two pieces this week! Received the three head boney and my multi arm guy is out for delivery right now!! I was feeling kinda silly that I purchased them so thanks for validation with your post!! LOL
> I adore the Scentsy skull head!! I have spent too much on ebay, YC and at B&BW ( like everyone here!!) that I don't know if I can add him, but love love him!
> Hopefully I can post some pics later. My grandson has been at the St. Louis children's hospital the last few weeks, so I haven't posted. Maybe they can come home this week!!
> Halloween is only 38 days away! Have a fantastic time decorating everyone!


Those are most excellent pieces to get, Scottsgirl. I hope you can enjoy them a little and that they serve as a good distraction from the family medical issues. Sending lots of good thoughts your way for your grandson.


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Yes I love the wal mart warmer we have!
> 
> Which boney did you get?


Decided to try again with Hoot Gravely. Really wanted him for the BABW owl house, and saw a decent BIN price. Pretty happy there, so fingers crossed for no Boney carnage this time! 

So then, clearly under the influence of adrenaline from a great Boney buy, I kept going. Uh oh, right?!? Ventured into Mr. Bones territory after seeing your scores. I have a disfigured 2008 three headed Boney (worst broken ebay experience ever). So did I really need the Mr. Bones plug in three headed lantern? Of course not. 

But did I buy it anyway (and for $15 more than the seller's last unsuccessful listing)? Of course I did! My credit card and bank account are not going to enjoy my latest moment of weakness. I suspect that I will though, once I get him and forget what he cost!


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> Oh wow Happy!! Great minds do think alike! I bought the same two pieces this week! Received the three head boney and my multi arm guy is out for delivery right now!! I was feeling kinda silly that I purchased them so thanks for validation with your post!! LOL
> I adore the Scentsy skull head!! I have spent too much on ebay, YC and at B&BW ( like everyone here!!) that I don't know if I can add him, but love love him!
> Hopefully I can post some pics later. My grandson has been at the St. Louis children's hospital the last few weeks, so I haven't posted. Maybe they can come home this week!!
> Halloween is only 38 days away! Have a fantastic time decorating everyone!


LOL, that is too funny! How is the three headed Boney in person? Why on Earth would you feel silly about purchasing them? Because they cost a fortune? LOL!! Oh well..... Next year they will just be more hard to come by and more expensive so, we made a great choice by getting them this year!  Post pictures if you can! 

The Scentsy warmer is really incredible, I HAD to have it and was blown away by the details once I got it and also the size. Very happy with the purchase! Although I did have to change the bulb from the 20 watt Scentsy bulb to the 25 watt Scentsy bulb because the 20 watt does nothing in my opinion. So I shot my warranty but, oh well. I dont like the 20 watt bulbs at all, they are so lame. LOL. 

Hope your grandson is OK.....


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Decided to try again with Hoot Gravely. Really wanted him for the BABW owl house, and saw a decent BIN price. Pretty happy there, so fingers crossed for no Boney carnage this time!
> 
> So then, clearly under the influence of adrenaline from a great Boney buy, I kept going. Uh oh, right?!? Ventured into Mr. Bones territory after seeing your scores. I have a disfigured 2008 three headed Boney (worst broken ebay experience ever). So did I really need the Mr. Bones plug in three headed lantern? Of course not.
> 
> But did I buy it anyway (and for $15 more than the seller's last unsuccessful listing)? Of course I did! My credit card and bank account are not going to enjoy my latest moment of weakness. I suspect that I will though, once I get him and forget what he cost!


I always mean to buy Hoot and I have yet to do that. IDK why. Especially when I see him "cheap". Hmmm. Let me know how you like him! 

I love the Mr. Bones three headed lantern. I wish YC would make a plug in Boney lantern. Such a great piece. I wish I could say I am shocked by the high price jump on that piece and the LED hear no evil guys but... no, lol. I bought both together last year for like under $60. The seller was accepting best offers last year so I scored, lol. 

You will totally forget the cost once you plug it in and swoon LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie

M


happythenjaded said:


> I always mean to buy Hoot and I have yet to do that. IDK why. Especially when I see him "cheap". Hmmm. Let me know how you like him!
> 
> I love the Mr. Bones three headed lantern. I wish YC would make a plug in Boney lantern. Such a great piece. I wish I could say I am shocked by the high price jump on that piece and the LED hear no evil guys but... no, lol. I bought both together last year for like under $60. The seller was accepting best offers last year so I scored, lol.
> 
> You will totally forget the cost once you plug it in and swoon LOL!


Thanks, Happy. I have a spot all picked out for him in a display, so I'm hoping he arrives in less than the 30 some pieces my 2008 three headed guy came in. It was like supergluing a Boney jigsaw puzzle that I never fully figured out!  I hope yours makes it safely, such a classic piece.

Totally jelly of the great prices you paid last year for Mr. Bones, but I can't see today's prices coming down in the short term, So I'm really saving money. Yeah, that's the ticket! And I got all my other Mr. Bones pieces very early on, so I've been pretty lucky too. 

I also love the idea of a plug in Boney. I'm spending a small fortune on flameless candles, and turning them all off and on is quite the production!


----------



## grandma lise

Trying to order the Bonehead Scentsy Warmer, but website unable to accept our shipping address of 24 years or our billing address of 19 years. Have emailed and asked them to contact me by phone to process my order. Hope others have an easier time making this purchase. 

Love the overall design and detail of this piece. Really hoping to get it. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Trying to order the Bonehead Scentsy Warmer, but website unable to accept our shipping address of 24 years or our billing address of 19 years. Have emailed and asked them to contact me by phone to process my order. Hope others have an easier time making this purchase.
> 
> Love the overall design and detail of this piece. Really hoping to get it.
> 
> Lisa


That is really bizarre! Hopefully they get it sorted. Keep us updated!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Trying to order the Bonehead Scentsy Warmer, but website unable to accept our shipping address of 24 years or our billing address of 19 years. Have emailed and asked them to contact me by phone to process my order. Hope others have an easier time making this purchase.
> 
> Love the overall design and detail of this piece. Really hoping to get it.
> 
> Lisa


Also, I would suggest you buy a 25 watt bulb (or the pack of 3) because the 20 watt bulb does nothing for me. It voids your warranty on the warmer if you change the bulb to a higher watt than it says to use but. Mine works perfectly with the 25 watt


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but had a lot going on at home and some unexpected out of town company. Meanwhile, my empty china cabinet is mocking me from the dining room and I can hear the tiny, sad voices of all those boxed and packed up Boneys calling to me from the basement!  If I don't get a move on soon, Halloween will be on top of me!  I did find some cute LED lights to use with my displays. This may not help everyone but my local Kroger grocery store is selling packs of Halloween lights for $7.99 for a 20 light string. They come in jack o' lanterns, spiders, skulls, etc. Really cute. I'll post a pic of the package later - left my cell phone on the charger and I'm too lazy to go get it, LOL! 

And btw, you guys have to stop tempting me with those Scentsy warmers! Happy I LOVE your Bonehead warmer - it even shows the tiny cracks in the bone...cool! And somebody mentioned a Walmart ghost warmer? Would love to see a pic of that. Madjoodie, was that you?

Anyhoo, I hope to have my Boneys out this weekend. I've been saying that for 2 weekends now and something keeps happening to prevent me from doing, so I'm starting to get a bit twitchy, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, there's a Little Boo coffin guy on Ebay that ends in like 15 minutes. The bid right now is $36.00. Hurry!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but had a lot going on at home and some unexpected out of town company. Meanwhile, my empty china cabinet is mocking me from the dining room and I can hear the tiny, sad voices of all those boxed and packed up Boneys calling to me from the basement!  If I don't get a move on soon, Halloween will be on top of me!  I did find some cute LED lights to use with my displays. This may not help everyone but my local Kroger grocery store is selling packs of Halloween lights for $7.99 for a 20 light string. They come in jack o' lanterns, spiders, skulls, etc. Really cute. I'll post a pic of the package later - left my cell phone on the charger and I'm too lazy to go get it, LOL!
> 
> And btw, you guys have to stop tempting me with those Scentsy warmers! Happy I LOVE your Bonehead warmer - it even shows the tiny cracks in the bone...cool! And somebody mentioned a Walmart ghost warmer? Would love to see a pic of that. Madjoodie, was that you?
> 
> Anyhoo, I hope to have my Boneys out this weekend. I've been saying that for 2 weekends now and something keeps happening to prevent me from doing, so I'm starting to get a bit twitchy, LOL!


Welcome back Spooky! We missed ya!  

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290

There's the link to the warmer. Looks like it's sold out online. I never saw it in my store so I ordered it online last year.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Welcome back Spooky! We missed ya!
> 
> http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290
> 
> There's the link to the warmer. Looks like it's sold out online. I never saw it in my store so I ordered it online last year.


Oh wait, I've seen that before. For some reason I was thinking it was in the shape of a ghost or something. Still very cute though. 

And I hope somebody here got the coffin guy on Ebay. Good price! 

And a totally unrelated question, but does anybody watch Halloween Wars on Food Network in October? I love that show. The displays and the pumpkin carving are fantastic! Some of the stuff they come up with is mind blowing. Really can't wait for that to start.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, here's the update. After thinking about it today, I realized I was using a consultant's website that someone here provided a link to, not the main Scentsy website. 

Which in retrospect was fine. 

After trying multiple times to place my order last night, I gave up and emailed the consultant to explain that neither my shipping or billing address was being accepted. To her credit, she emailed me early this morning saying if it was okay with me, she'd invoice me and have me pay via PayPal. I emailed her that that would be fine. Got home from work tonight. No email. No invoice. 

So, I did a search and found the main Scentsy website at http://scentsy.com/ 

There I learned that I needed to go through a local consultant. After providing my street address, city, country, state, and zip code, I was provided a list of 10 names. When I clicked on the first name, I got a screen saying "This address is not valid" and had to re-enter all my information again. What followed was clicking on 4 to 5 names, one at a time with the same result. 

Still on the main website, I clicked on "Contact Us", and was taken to a screen that provided this and other information...

Consultant and Customer Support: 1-877-855-0617
Monday – Friday 5:00 AM – 10:00 PM MST

Called the phone number and listened to recordings that sounded like he was standing in a metal box, and finally, after clicking on the wrong choices, eventually found myself on hold for Consultant and Customer Support. This took another 5 - 10 minutes, but I got a real person who helped me trouble shoot the problem and I was, after another 20 minutes or more, able to place an order.

Here's what I learned...

Switching from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome made it possible to click on a consultant's name and get to her website. Progress.

Entered all the required information to order the Scentsy Bonehead Warmer, and once again was unable to get my shipping and billing addresses to work. The customer support person was able to duplicate the problem I was having. Progress.

I re-entered my shipping address and clicked on a box that allowed me to use my shipping address, unvalidated. Progress.

I then re-entered my billing address, but it still would not accept my city or zipcode. This is where I got stuck the night before. 

That's when the customer service representative said, re-enter the billing address again, but this time move your curser to the right and click on nothing. Magically, that worked. Their system now accepted my city and zip code. (The customer service representative said he'd never had this problem before. I don't believe him.)

I then went on to enter my payment information. Didn't work the first time, but tried it one more time, this time carefully checking my card number, expiration date, and security code. This time it worked. I now have an order number and a email confirming my order. My Scentsy Bonehead Warmer will soon be on its way to me.

Lessons learned:

Use Google Chrome, not Internet Explorer, to order from a Scentsy consultant. Oh, and if the consultant's website won't accept your city and zip code in the billing address section, move your curser to the right and click on nothing. (Worked for me.)

If all else fails, it may take a half hour but customer service will help you complete your order. 

Doin' the "Snoopy dance" (as someone said on another forum today)... 

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

Hey Spookywolf  I LOVE halloween wars!!! Those people are so creative. Can't wait for this year's show


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,

I switched years ago from Internet Explorer to Mozilla Firefox.

Sometimes the links are not current & I had trouble, too. I am glad you were able to complete your Scentsy order! Did yo get the spider?

Kitty


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Okay, here's the update. After thinking about it today, I realized I was using a consultant's website that someone here provided a link to, not the main Scentsy website.
> 
> Which in retrospect was fine.
> 
> After trying multiple times to place my order last night, I gave up and emailed the consultant to explain that neither my shipping or billing address was being accepted. To her credit, she emailed me early this morning saying if it was okay with me, she'd invoice me and have me pay via PayPal. I emailed her that that would be fine. Got home from work tonight. No email. No invoice.
> 
> So, I did a search and found the main Scentsy website at http://scentsy.com/
> 
> There I learned that I needed to go through a local consultant. After providing my street address, city, country, state, and zip code, I was provided a list of 10 names. When I clicked on the first name, I got a screen saying "This address is not valid" and had to re-enter all my information again. What followed was clicking on 4 to 5 names, one at a time with the same result.
> 
> Still on the main website, I clicked on "Contact Us", and was taken to a screen that provided this and other information...
> 
> Consultant and Customer Support: 1-877-855-0617
> Monday – Friday 5:00 AM – 10:00 PM MST
> 
> Called the phone number and listened to recordings that sounded like he was standing in a metal box, and finally, after clicking on the wrong choices, eventually found myself on hold for Consultant and Customer Support. This took another 5 - 10 minutes, but I got a real person who helped me trouble shoot the problem and I was, after another 20 minutes or more, able to place an order.
> 
> Here's what I learned...
> 
> Switching from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome made it possible to click on a consultant's name and get to her website. Progress.
> 
> Entered all the required information to order the Scentsy Bonehead Warmer, and once again was unable to get my shipping and billing addresses to work. The customer support person was able to duplicate the problem I was having. Progress.
> 
> I re-entered my shipping address and clicked on a box that allowed me to use my shipping address, unvalidated. Progress.
> 
> I then re-entered my billing address, but it still would not accept my city or zipcode. This is where I got stuck the night before.
> 
> That's when the customer service representative said, re-enter the billing address again, but this time move your curser to the right and click on nothing. Magically, that worked. Their system now accepted my city and zip code. (The customer service representative said he'd never had this problem before. I don't believe him.)
> 
> I then went on to enter my payment information. Didn't work the first time, but tried it one more time, this time carefully checking my card number, expiration date, and security code. This time it worked. I now have an order number and a email confirming my order. My Scentsy Bonehead Warmer will soon be on its way to me.
> 
> Lessons learned:
> 
> Use Google Chrome, not Internet Explorer, to order from a Scentsy consultant. Oh, and if the consultant's website won't accept your city and zip code in the billing address section, move your curser to the right and click on nothing. (Worked for me.)
> 
> If all else fails, it may take a half hour but customer service will help you complete your order.
> 
> Doin' the "Snoopy dance" (as someone said on another forum today)...
> 
> Lisa


Geez Louise! Lisa, I'm so sorry you had such a headache trying to get that order to go through. I must confess, I'm now a bit reluctant to try an order myself after your horrible ordeal.


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> Hey Spookywolf  I LOVE halloween wars!!! Those people are so creative. Can't wait for this year's show


Yay, another HW fan! We gotta get these guys to check it out, Gloomycatt! That show is awesome!


----------



## Spookywolf

These are the lights I mentioned buying at my Kroger grocery store yesterday. The spider lights are much more vivid and colorful in person, but I had to adjust the settings on my camera to take a pic in the dark without making them all blurry (photographer I am not! ) I paid $7.99 per pack of 20 LED's, but I'm not sure that's a great deal or not. Others here might have found cheaper and I'd love to hear about or see them if you did. I'm going to be using these in my china cabinet which is now officially my Boney cabinet...well as soon as I fill it with Boneys, that is!  I just hope I can figure out a good way to get them to stick where I want them. I tried regular scotch tape but they started coming loose within minutes of sticking them up, so I need a better plan which won't hurt my cabinet. Any ideas?


----------



## Spookywolf

And while I'm bunny-hopping all over the thread, question for anyone who owns a Slatkin/B&BW haunted house. Do you use the large 3 wick candle jars in yours? I'm a bit concerned that they might put out too much heat from the three wicks burning and might crack my house. I'm thinking of just using a votive candle instead. What do you guys use?


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm a thread hog tonight, I admit it, LOL! But I had to go look at that darn spider Scentsy warmer and its soooo cute! It's even got little vampire fangs. How much does one of those things go for? I found one on Ebay for $40. And why in the heck does the seller list that as a Boney Bunch item??


----------



## grandma lise

Got my Yankee Candle Pumpkin Mosaic jar holder today! It's a dark, rainy day so lit a tea light in it and it's gorgeous. I recall two others here ordered one. Have you lit yours yet? 

Kitty and Spookywolf, I only had two problems with Scentsy: getting a consultant's website or contact information (which using Google Chrome resolved) and getting their system to accept my shipping and billing address. Others may not have the problems I had. To order, go to http://scentsy.com, click on "Shop", find a consultant to order from, then check out. Might work fine for you, first try. If not, call customer service at 1-877-855-0617. They are available M-F, 5 a.m. to 10 p.m. MST. 

I think the Scentsy Bonehead Warmer is one of my favorite finds this year. Thanks Happythenjaded and Kitty!  

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky- I use a three wick in my BBW house and it's just fine  but if you are unsure you can always use the 4 oz (I believe they are) BBW candles? 

The spider scentsy warmer is $25 or $30 through scentsy


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Got my Yankee Candle Pumpkin Mosaic jar holder today! It's a dark, rainy day so lit a tea light in it and it's gorgeous. So glad I got it when it became available online again.
> 
> Kitty and Spookywolf, I only had two problems with Scentsy: getting a consultant's website or contact information (which using Google Chrome resolved) and getting their system to accept my shipping and billing address. Others may not have the problems I had. To order, go to http://scentsy.com, click on "Shop", find a consultant to order from, then check out. Might work fine for you, first try. If not, call customer services at 1-877-855-0617. They are available M-F, 5 a.m. to 10 p.m. MST.
> 
> I think the Scentsy Bonehead Warmer is one of my favorite finds this year. Thanks Happythenjaded and Kitty!
> 
> Lisa


Glad you finally got it all worked out! Let us know how you like Bonehead!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, love your light strings! And thanks for posting a picture!

Have you tried clear suction cups? Michaels carries them in a variety of sizes. I got the Small Suction Cups (holds 1 lb; 4 for $2.99) and the Mini Suction Cups (hold 0.25 lbs; 6 for $2.99). They're still holding on my mirror. I'm trying to remember the where they are in the store...I'd have to ask again.

Here's what it says on the back of the package: "Instructions: Make sure surface is clean. Use only on slick, smooth surfaces such as glass, metal, ceramic tile, formica, etc. Always test a suction cup before hanging heavier objects or valuable items. For best results, surface should be above 40 degrees F when applied."

3M has a product called Command Hooks which I'd use on walls, but I'd be hesitant to use them on furniture... 

http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/NACommand/Command/?WT.mc_id=www.command.com&WT.ctod=18:08

I bought some Target flickering miniature light strings, one in purple, the other in orange. Each has 70 lights. I plugged them in and every 6th light has a flickering bulb (that flashes on and off like Twinkle miniature light strings at Christmas). I'm thinking about creating a mixed string with purple and orange bulbs for my black Halloween tree.

Looking forward to seeing your cabinets decorated for Halloween Spookywolf!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, love your light strings! And thanks for posting a picture!
> 
> Have you tried clear suction cups? Michaels carries them in a variety of sizes. I got the Small Suction Cups (holds 1 lb; 4 for $2.99) and the Mini Suction Cups (hold 0.25 lbs; 6 for $2.99). They're still holding on my mirror. I'm trying to remember the where they are in the store...I'd have to ask again.
> 
> Here's what it says on the back of the package: "Instructions: Make sure surface is clean. Use only on slick, smooth surfaces such as glass, metal, ceramic tile, formica, etc. Always test a suction cup before hanging heavier objects or valuable items. For best results, surface should be above 40 degrees F when applied."
> 
> 3M has a product called Command Hooks which I'd use on walls, but I'd be hesitant to use them on furniture...
> 
> http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/NACommand/Command/?WT.mc_id=www.command.com&WT.ctod=18:08
> 
> I bought some Target flickering miniature light strings, one in purple, the other in orange. Each has 70 lights. I plugged them in and every 6th light has a flickering bulb (that flashes on and off like Twinkle miniature light strings at Christmas). I'm thinking about creating a mixed string with purple and orange bulbs for my black Halloween tree.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your cabinets decorated for Halloween Spookywolf!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the tips, Lisa! Had to go check out the Command website you linked. Btw, they're running a promotion to win some of their products, you just have to enter for the drawing. I went ahead and stuck my name in their hat. I figure it can't hurt to try. They also have a mini video on their site about hanging halloween items. I didn't realize they made command hooks for outdoor applications. That will come in handy for some of my exterior decorating this year. Thanks again!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Spooky- I use a three wick in my BBW house and it's just fine  but if you are unsure you can always use the 4 oz (I believe they are) BBW candles?
> 
> The spider scentsy warmer is $25 or $30 through scentsy


Thanks Happy. Right now I feel like Gollum...that B&BW haunted house is my precious!  I think I'll go with the smaller candle until I get over my "newborn phobia" LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Happy. Right now I feel like Gollum...that B&BW haunted house is my precious!  I think I'll go with the smaller candle until I get over my "newborn phobia" LOL!


Lol! Im glad you are loving it!! It's a great piece!


----------



## Kitty

Spooky,

Double sided stciky tape is hard to remove.
Try 3M removable hooks. This link is just to show you what is available. You can go to Walmart or Lowe's. 

http://www.officeworld.com/-/?remov...2Dpicture%2Dhanging%2Dstrips%26owStatus%3D404

Kitty


----------



## grandma lise

Had much better luck today at the thrift stores. Does anyone recognize this candelabra? 















Couldn't find one like it on EBay. Made in China. I really like it. Tempted to leave the red and white wax on it, but I want to see all the details! 

I found other goodies too. Will try to post pictures later this week.

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Had much better luck today at the thrift stores. Does anyone recognize this candelabra?
> 
> 
> Couldn't find one like it on EBay. Made in China. I really like it. Tempted to leave the red and white wax on it, but I want to see all the details!
> 
> I found other goodies too. Will try to post pictures later this week.
> Lisa


Lisa, you always seem to have the best luck at thrift stores! I never see anything like that at mine. I don't recognize the piece, but can see why you snatched it up! 
Can't wait to see your other finds. 

And thanks for the tips about the Command hooks. Bet that would work a lot better than the rolls of tape I've been going through, in my never ending battle with my Halloween lights!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Happy. Right now I feel like Gollum...that B&BW haunted house is my precious!  I think I'll go with the smaller candle until I get over my "newborn phobia" LOL!


Hey Spooky! If I had that great luminary I'd feel protective too. But I do have one of the Frank houses, and have burned three wicks in it for several years. Just an FYI if you're ever ready to take that step. 

So I came home tonight to find my decorated Halloween tree no longer lights up. And of course it has built in lights. Uuugh. I have the worst luck with lights. At least it's not my outdoor Christmas lights again...yet! Not fun to fix those in our Wisconsin winters. On a happy note, my first Boney Bunch ebay splurge arrived today. With all three heads attached this time!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Hey Spooky! If I had that great luminary I'd feel protective too. But I do have one of the Frank houses, and have burned three wicks in it for several years. Just an FYI if you're ever ready to take that step.
> 
> So I came home tonight to find my decorated Halloween tree no longer lights up. And of course it has built in lights. Uuugh. I have the worst luck with lights. At least it's not my outdoor Christmas lights again...yet! Not fun to fix those in our Wisconsin winters. On a happy note, my first Boney Bunch ebay splurge arrived today. With all three heads attached this time!


Madjoodie- I received my 2008 Triple Headed Boney today as well!! IN ONE PIECE!!! I was a nervous wreck waiting to get home to see if it arrived safely. I was so shocked to see how large it actually is. I knew it was big but WOW! I can honestly say that it is by far one of my favorite pieces. I just couldn't stop looking at it. Every time I left and came back into the room and saw it I just smiled. Well worth the money, without a doubt!!! EEEEE!! Are you in love as well ???

Now I just need 2009 Multi Arm Brother Grimm to get here in one piece!!! *bites nails* LOL!! 

Lisa- love your find!! 

Here is a quick shot I took :


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Madjoodie- I received my 2008 Triple Headed Boney today as well!! IN ONE PIECE!!! I was a nervous wreck waiting to get home to see if it arrived safely. I was so shocked to see how large it actually is. I knew it was big but WOW! I can honestly say that it is by far one of my favorite pieces. I just couldn't stop looking at it. Every time I left and came back into the room and saw it I just smiled. Well worth the money, without a doubt!!! EEEEE!! Are you in love as well ???
> 
> Now I just need 2009 Multi Arm Brother Grimm to get here in one piece!!! *bites nails* LOL!!
> 
> Lisa- love your find!!
> 
> Here is a quick shot I took :
> ]


So glad you had a safe arrival too, Happy. I actually got the Mr. Bones lantern version, which is so cool. I already had the Boney one which looks a little Frankenstein-ish from my impossible repair attempt. But I'm proudly displaying both now. And yes, it is a bigger piece. Although nothing really,compares to the train - that sucker is huge!

Fingers crossed for your four armed guy. I'm still waiting for Hoot Gravely too!


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> So glad you had a safe arrival too, Happy. I actually got the Mr. Bones lantern version, which is so cool. I already had the Boney one which looks a little Frankenstein-ish from my impossible repair attempt. But I'm proudly displaying both now. And yes, it is a bigger piece. Although nothing really,compares to the train - that sucker is huge!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your four armed guy. I'm still waiting for Hoot Gravely too!


That's right, I remember now! The two pieces are very similar, just put them side by side and never realized how similar they are lol! 

I hope he does arrive safely! And I actually just purchased 2008 Six Feet Under. I guess now is the time if any to collect the 08/09 pieces. But, I got a heck of a deal on "Six Feet Under" so I am beyond thrilled !! 

Hopefully your Hoot Gravely arrives safely as well!!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Thanks for the well wishes Majoodie and Happy! Baby came home from St. Louis!! 
Spooky and Gloomycatt - I love halloween wars also! So glad you mentioned it, I set it to record. Thanks!
I am really glad I ordered these pieces and my four arm guy arrived in one piece also!!! Love love both of them! Only a few more pieces to go....
Also purchased the ghost rider again! This one arrived safely! This picture will give you an idea of the size of the previous two! They are gigantic!









And for those of you wondering, yes there is a candle burning in there! I must be the only one who burns candles in all mine!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> View attachment 218654
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes Majoodie and Happy! Baby came home from St. Louis!!
> Spooky and Gloomycatt - I love halloween wars also! So glad you mentioned it, I set it to record. Thanks!
> I am really glad I ordered these pieces and my four arm guy arrived in one piece also!!! Love love both of them! Only a few more pieces to go....
> Also purchased the ghost rider again! This one arrived safely! This picture will give you an idea of the size of the previous two! They are gigantic!
> 
> View attachment 218655
> 
> 
> And for those of you wondering, yes there is a candle burning in there! I must be the only one who burns candles in all mine!
> Have a wonderful day!


Glad to hear the good news!! 

I still think that's too darn funny that we ordered the same two pieces the same week! Haha.  

I'm antsy to get my Brother Grimm! 

You're so brave to burn real candles in yours! I dk that I would ever be that brave lol! 

Love the butler in the background btw!


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> View attachment 218654
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes Majoodie and Happy! Baby came home from St. Louis!!
> Spooky and Gloomycatt - I love halloween wars also! So glad you mentioned it, I set it to record. Thanks!
> I am really glad I ordered these pieces and my four arm guy arrived in one piece also!!! Love love both of them! Only a few more pieces to go....
> Also purchased the ghost rider again! This one arrived safely! This picture will give you an idea of the size of the previous two! They are gigantic!
> 
> View attachment 218655
> 
> 
> And for those of you wondering, yes there is a candle burning in there! I must be the only one who burns candles in all mine!
> Have a wonderful day!


Scottsgirl, you have the most amazing displays of Boneys! I'm pretty sure you posted some pics early on in this thread, but if you have the time, would you mind posting a few more? Maybe some close up shots of some of those? I can never get enough of display pics!  Do you leave those out year round? If so, how do you go about the dusting? I'm going to be displaying mine in a cabinet year round (any day now...LOL!) and I know I'll be facing the evils of the dusting at some point. That's scary to even think about!  Congrats on your two new pieces, they look great! I have the 3 head piece, but mine's the electric version. I put an orange bulb in mine, so at least that one can light up without "flame worries."


----------



## Spookywolf

Happy, I have a favor. You posted a pic of one of your displays that I wanted to show a friend of mine. I seem to remember it had the 08 tart warmer in it, along with a few other pretties and it looked so nice the way you had everything pulled together with the candles and everything. I've skipped back through the older posts, but our thread is so huge I can't seem to find it. Would you mind reposting that pic again if you have time? I'd love to share that with a few of my Halloween buddies. Thanks!


----------



## grandma lise

Scottsgirl, I had no idea how great those two pieces - (three heads and four arms) - display together. Definitely going to collect 4 arms next year. And I'm another hold out on switching to flameless tea lights. I use real tea lights most of the time, also incandescent bulbs. I love their warm glow and flicker.

I also would love to see more pictures. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, I have a favor. You posted a pic of one of your displays that I wanted to show a friend of mine. I seem to remember it had the 08 tart warmer in it, along with a few other pretties and it looked so nice the way you had everything pulled together with the candles and everything. I've skipped back through the older posts, but our thread is so huge I can't seem to find it. Would you mind reposting that pic again if you have time? I'd love to share that with a few of my Halloween buddies. Thanks!


I looked through the photos I still have saved on my phone I dont see it. I will look for it in my email. Sadly I have been moving my Boneys around so often that they are def. not in the same place to be able to re-take it. I am thinking of displaying all the 08-09 pieces together.....And I need to pack the wedding couples up as I have no room for them (tear lol).


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Scottsgirl, I had no idea how great those two pieces - (three heads and four arms) - display together. Definitely going to collect 4 arms next year. And I'm another hold out on switching to flameless tea lights. I use real tea lights most of the time, also incandescent bulbs. I love their warm glow and flicker.
> 
> I also would love to see more pictures.
> 
> Lisa


They really do display well together!


----------



## Scottsgirl

happythenjaded said:


> Glad to hear the good news!!
> 
> I still think that's too darn funny that we ordered the same two pieces the same week! Haha.
> 
> I'm antsy to get my Brother Grimm!
> 
> You're so brave to burn real candles in yours! I dk that I would ever be that brave lol!
> 
> Love the butler in the background btw!



I hope you get yours soon and all is well!!
I think it is hilarious and like I said.. Great minds!!
Didn't know they were anything special when I got the first few so I have always burned candles and tarts in them. Maybe not the two new ones, we will see...
The butler is one of my favorites!! His eyes light up and his mouth moves and he says I think five different sentences. Was at Walgreens a few years ago for only $39.99 I wish I could figure out how to post a video of him!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Scottsgirl, you have the most amazing displays of Boneys! I'm pretty sure you posted some pics early on in this thread, but if you have the time, would you mind posting a few more? Maybe some close up shots of some of those? I can never get enough of display pics!  Do you leave those out year round? If so, how do you go about the dusting? I'm going to be displaying mine in a cabinet year round (any day now...LOL!) and I know I'll be facing the evils of the dusting at some point. That's scary to even think about!  Congrats on your two new pieces, they look great! I have the 3 head piece, but mine's the electric version. I put an orange bulb in mine, so at least that one can light up without "flame worries."


Thanks Spookywolf! I will do some pics later! The plan was to leave them out year round when my hubby got me last year, but it was too full and now I have many more....
I have the plug in one too! Never thought about a colored bulb!


----------



## happythenjaded

Scottsgirl said:


> I hope you get yours soon and all is well!!
> I think it is hilarious and like I said.. Great minds!!
> Didn't know they were anything special when I got the first few so I have always burned candles and tarts in them. Maybe not the two new ones, we will see...
> The butler is one of my favorites!! His eyes light up and his mouth moves and he says I think five different sentences. Was at Walgreens a few years ago for only $39.99 I wish I could figure out how to post a video of him!



He should be delivered tomorrow, if not then Monday! I just hope his arms arrive attached to his body lol!

I ordered 2008 "Six Feet Under" but he has a very long way to come so it'll be a few weeks before he arrives  

I still have my eye on this years boney mansion. Does anyone know of any upcoming coupons? I have a gift card but don't like buying without a coupon still lol!


----------



## SalemWitch

grandma lise said:


> Got my Yankee Candle Pumpkin Mosaic jar holder today! It's a dark, rainy day so lit a tea light in it and it's gorgeous. I recall two others here ordered one. Have you lit yours yet?
> 
> Kitty and Spookywolf, I only had two problems with Scentsy: getting a consultant's website or contact information (which using Google Chrome resolved) and getting their system to accept my shipping and billing address. Others may not have the problems I had. To order, go to http://scentsy.com, click on "Shop", find a consultant to order from, then check out. Might work fine for you, first try. If not, call customer service at 1-877-855-0617. They are available M-F, 5 a.m. to 10 p.m. MST.
> 
> I think the Scentsy Bonehead Warmer is one of my favorite finds this year. Thanks Happythenjaded and Kitty!
> 
> Lisa


I received my mosaic candle holder, and while it is pretty -- it is just too big! Glad you are enjoying yours. 

I also received the candle jar, the lid does not fit the bottom. I still have not called YC about this problem. 

I am so glad I joined this forum. You guys introduced me to B&BW candles. I love them. I hope they restock the 3-wick heirloom pumpkin candles before fall is over. If they do I am going to stock up when they are on sale!


----------



## Madjoodie

Wow, that 2009 four armed guy went for only $65 this afternoon on eBay. Hope someone here snagged that awesome deal! 

Congrats Happy on the 6 feet under piece. You're going to love it so much! 

Scottsgirl, so glad to hear about your grandson. And that both your pieces arrived in great shape. I just got my second ebay Boney splurge, and was so glad to see Hoot Gravely in one piece this time!

Spooky, I was just thinking about putting a different colored bulb in the three headed lantern. Now that I know all the cools kids are doing it, I'll need to go dig out an orange or red bulb from whatever tote they are hiding in! 

Salem, you just confirmed my decision not to buy the mosaic jar holder. I bet it looks awesome, but I really don't have an extra inch to spare right now! And yes, BABW Heirloom Pumpkin is great. Has yours been burning okay? I ran onto some drowning wicks about half way through. 

Okay, hope I remenered everything I wanted to cover!


----------



## Madjoodie

Oops, duplicate post strike again! Sorry guys. Evidently I'm out of practice!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> Wow, that 2009 four armed guy went for only $65 this afternoon on eBay. Hope someone here snagged that awesome deal!


That would be me! Yay! I can't wait til he arrives!


----------



## grandma lise

Yay Mourning Glory! Congrats on winning the 2009 Boney Bunch piece!

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> That would be me! Yay! I can't wait til he arrives!


I'm so glad to hear that MG. I was inches away from getting into a bidding war with you too! Sure hope you'll post a pic of whatever cool display you work him into!


----------



## grandma lise

SalemWitch said:


> I received my mosaic candle holder, and while it is pretty -- it is just too big! Glad you are enjoying yours.


Yes SalemWitch, the Mosaic Pumpkin jar holder is HUGE! Definitely an anchor piece for our displays. And storage definitely is a challenge too. I haven't started decorating yet, so have mine on the coffee table so I can enjoy it now. I love that a single lighted tea light, not flameless, lights up the entire piece! I hope you are able to enjoy it this season or are at least able to find a new home for it. Two have sold on EBay this month for $45 with free shipping... 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...pkin+jar+holder&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

I'm still searching for color changing tea lights. I did find a good online source, but don't want to pay shipping. Yesterday, I found something even BETTER. So excited... 

Spirit Halloween did not carry them this year BUT they did carry color changing skulls for $2.99 - (also color changing Day of the Dead skulls)...

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/led-color-changing-skull-icon/

The skulls are only about 2" - 2 1/2", located in the small novelty area near the registers, BUT each has a color changing LED inside, and they are easily REMOVED from the skull by twisting the LED base counter clockwise and popping it out.

Once removed from the skull, the LED bulb is no longer shielded so it's very BRIGHT. I spent an hour last night putting the color changing LED into everything I could think of with the lights dimmed or off...glass containers - (both clear and colored, and also with various textures and shapes molded into the walls of the glass) - and in my new Mosaic Pumpkin jar holder. 

The result is some neat light effects, both inside the container and sometimes on the wall and ceiling too! I even experimented with putting a glass container within another glass container before adding the color changing LED to get more interesting light effects. 

I'm definitely a lighting geek. I know. 

I should add here that Walmart has battery operated, 20 bulb miniature LED light strings for $5.97 in orange or purple, but also in GREEN which is a hard color to find. Going to use them under the black Freaky Fabric (loose weave with holes) and black Creepy Fabric (tighter weave) that I found at Walmart for a Boney Bunch display I'm thinking about building. 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

I'm starting to think I don't put enough time and thought into my lights, Lisa!  

Sounds like you may be set on the color changing front. But if not, if you have a Menards near you, try them for color changing flameless tealights. Sold in 6 packs, white exterior. One of my stores even had them for half price today. Score!


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> I'm starting to think I don't put enough time and thought into my lights, Lisa!
> 
> Sounds like you may be set on the color changing front. But if not, if you have a Menards near you, try them for color changing flameless tealights. Sold in 6 packs, white exterior. One of my stores even had them for half price today. Score!


Ooh, thanks for Madjoodie for letting me know! We don't have a Menards or Home Goods here dang it, but I just heard a rumor that a Home Goods will soon be opening here. I'm so excited, because those two stores have the best stuff from what I've read here over the years. That's one. If we can just get a Menards here too, I'll be so happy!

(Not sure if I'm going to use the color changing LED's this year, but I'm hoping to create a "river" with the green lights...). 

Lisa


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

SalemWitch said:


> I received my mosaic candle holder, and while it is pretty -- it is just too big! Glad you are enjoying yours.
> 
> I also received the candle jar, the lid does not fit the bottom. I still have not called YC about this problem.
> 
> I am so glad I joined this forum. You guys introduced me to B&BW candles. I love them. I hope they restock the 3-wick heirloom pumpkin candles before fall is over. If they do I am going to stock up when they are on sale!


If your interested, i have a few heirloom pumpkin 3-wicks i purchased but was going to return. I bought then on sale and would sell at cost plus shipping


----------



## gloomycatt

Did you guys see this?


----------



## gloomycatt

it's on evil-bay


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> Did you guys see this?
> View attachment 219160


Yes I saw it. It looks like its from a new seller which makes me wonder. I bet it will fetch a premium price. I'll just keep my fingers crossed that it goes into production in the future.


----------



## Madjoodie

gloomycatt said:


> Did you guys see this?
> View attachment 219160


Yep, sure did. Looks to me like one of those great prototype pieces we've seen before. (I'm still drooling over that guillotine guy and pirate ship. Please, please, please produce these already YC!). All of those pieces got pulled from evilbay long before the auctions ended.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Yep, sure did. Looks to me like one of those great prototype pieces we've seen before. (I'm still drooling over that guillotine guy and pirate ship. Please, please, please produce these already YC!). All of those pieces got pulled from evilbay long before the auctions ended.


I saw that too. I have to think it's someone on the "inside" at YC that had access to the prototypes. I didn't realize other prototypes had been listed, then pulled from prior Ebay auctions. Anybody know how that occurred...did YC contact Ebay or something? I debated bidding when I saw this, but I have a feeling that we may see this down the road in the future as a new Boney on an upcoming release. I think the coffin candy dish from this year was listed as a non-released item in previous years that finally came to production. I'd hate to spend premium on this one and then find it next year for $9.99.


----------



## happythenjaded

I agree. I would rather spend the $ on a piece that has been released and probably doesn't have a shot of returning. This piece to me, is overpriced from a seller who has zero history. There's a chance it would appear in the future as someone said so, I'm not interested. Especially with a starting bid of $100. And there's not enough photos and information for me to even care lol. He's cute but there's too many cons and not enough pros. I'm sure someone will get him and pay more than the startig bid. But, won't be me! Lol!


----------



## Shadowbat

I found an Eye Phone Boney at Goodwill for $4! The flocking is a bit rough, but $4! Why would someone do that to the fella? lol


----------



## grandma lise

Sweet find Shadowbat. I'm going to speculate that it was an unwanted gift. Glad it found it's way to a good home!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt said:


> Did you guys see this?
> View attachment 219160


This is really surprising as I think it's the same piece pictured in the previous EBay auction. I'm trying to save that image into .jpeg format so you all can compare, but so far have been unsuccessful. Perhaps Kitty or someone else here can upload it. 

After looking closely at both pictures, I believe it's the same prototype that we first saw in September 2012. Both the eyes and the flaws on the bow tie are identical. I've emailed the seller to ask if he/she has written permission from Yankee Candle to sell it. Probably should call Yankee Candle again. I really wish they'd put these pieces into production...

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Shadowbat said:


> I found an Eye Phone Boney at Goodwill for $4! The flocking is a bit rough, but $4! Why would someone do that to the fella? lol


The flocking on mine is rough, and I sure paid more than $4.  Hope you gave him a good home, Shadowbat. 

Has anyone else ever found Boneys at GW? I've heard talk of SpookyTown pieces there, but Ive never found anything that cool!


----------



## grandma lise

Just heard back from the seller...

"I acquired this piece at a garage sale while visiting family in Massachusetts. I have no affiliation with YC. This item is mine to sell. Thank you and if you wish to bid on it good luck!"

Sounds like Yankee Candle was not legally or otherwise able to persuade the EBay seller to return the prototypes in 2012.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

This is the a YC BB prototype that someone listed on Ebay in 2012. YC discovered it & Ebay stopped auction.
2012 & 2014 pic


----------



## happythenjaded

Shadowbat said:


> I found an Eye Phone Boney at Goodwill for $4! The flocking is a bit rough, but $4! Why would someone do that to the fella? lol


What a great find! I was against Eye Phone at first but he's actually pretty cute in person


----------



## Spookywolf

Congrats on the great find, Shadowbat! I wish I could find sweet deals like that. 

And as far as the prototype Boney...hmmm. I have to ask myself, if I had prototype Boneys would I unload them for cheap at a garage sale? I'm not sure about that part of the story. Could be true, but I find it highly unlikely. I would think it's more likely that they they're trying to make some big money now before those pieces go into release in the near future and the bottom drops out of the profit margin. Either way, he's a cutie to be sure, but I'd rather wait to buy him at the much, much lower store price when he becomes available. I have too many other things calling for my hard earned cash these days.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I'm no where near finished, but I thought I'd post a few pics of my progress thus far. I've stocked the cabinet with Boneys and quickly found out that I'm going to need to purchase another cabinet. I couldn't fit hardly any of this year's pieces in it at all. I also didn't include any of the pieces that are elsewhere in the house in separate displays. You just don't realize how many you have until you start unpacking the little guys. Please forgive the poor quality. My cellphone is an antique at this point and doesn't do well in poor lighting conditions. I might try some later in full daylight. I also don't have all my "accessories" in the cabinet yet, and none of the Boneys have any tealights or batteries going, but here ya go...


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's some closer shots. Some of them are blurry as well...sigh. One of these days I'll get a better cellphone with a really great camera!


----------



## Spookywolf

I decided to keep the Bride and Groom pieces for this year, since there are so many that go together. This pic cracked me up. It reminds me of that movie, My Big Fat Greek Wedding. I'm calling this one My Big Fat Boney Wedding, LOL! 









I tried one through the glass to see if would turn out...


----------



## Spookywolf

These I tried with just the lights from the cabinet and they turned out just so-so. Maybe once I get some tealights going it might help illuminate. I still have a love/hate relationship with this year's baby in the highchair piece. I think I'm going to try to elevate the toasting couple and see if that helps with the scale at all.


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's a small table I put together earlier today with the witch accessories. I'm still not sure what to do with the black cat lid topper, so for now it's hanging around at the end of the witch's hand. I like how these pieces look together and I'm ready for another witch piece next year!


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's a shot of my coffee table. (Pardon the cat toy under the table, I didn't notice that until after I took the pic, LOL!) Again, a bit blurry either because of my stupid phone or me, I'm not sure which, but it gives you the idea of what I was going for.















I like how the pups look with this house!


----------



## Spookywolf

This one came about because I simply don't know what to do with either of these pieces. So they got thrown together on the same shelf. After I looked at them I realized it looked like the football player's hand was just in the right spot so....now he's pushing the train. I also like how the little skull votive appears to be quite shocked at the accident waiting to happen, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

This is in my front entry and it was dang near impossible to take a decent pic of with my phone. I have a very large, black owl in this display and two very brightly lit items next to it. I either focus on the owl and the lights blur out of existence, or I get the lights and the owl disappears in the dark. Good lord, I really need a new phone. Okay, I'll quit complaining now, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, finishing up so I'm not a thread hog. This was another shelf on my bookcase. I call this one the Vampire Lair.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spooky, love love love the displays!!! Especially, the lighting of your cabinet. Too cool! Do you use battery operated string lights or are you able to get to an outlet? (I have an older house with limited oulets and I'm looking for something beyond Dollar Tree's little battery operated string lights.)


----------



## Mourning Glory

Oh, BTW did anyone notice that octopus auction ended early with no bids? Maybe YC got wind.


----------



## gloomycatt

Mourning Glory said:


> Oh, BTW did anyone notice that octopus auction ended early with no bids? Maybe YC got wind.


I hope we see that piece in the future...totally forgot about the 2012 listing. I love how everyone chimed in  Wouldn't it be so fab with the submarine?


----------



## gloomycatt

Regarding the highchair and scale issues, i wonder if you could group it with Bonesy or the kitty? They seemed kinda large too, and maybe would pair well


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow Spookywolf! This was such a treat to come home to after a busy weekend. 

I'm getting all kinds of ideas from your photos. The cabinet with the glass shelves looks great with the lighting you added. And the best part is no tea lights needed! Really like the layout and pieces you added to the bride and groom area. Frank and Bride along with Bone White was a fun addition. After looking at your pumpkin farm, I'm now thinking I need to get Bone Tired. Totally missed what a great compliment it is for those pieces. I'm going to try to add the Flying Witch to my new Witches Boots display tomorrow, like you did. Hoping, hoping, the cauldron will fit next to the boots. If not, I'll go back to using my new pumpkin. I just love that little black cat so much! After seeing your BBW's Haunted House with the two Bonsey's, I'm so glad I have both. They DO look great together. The owl is beautiful. Is it new? Where did you find it? Nothing says fall better than brightly colored fall leaves and the glow of jack-o-lanterns. That display makes me so happy! 

Hoping to finish decorating next weekend. Got a good start this yesterday and today. Went through both storage units today. Found the Flying Witch, Black Cat, and cauldron, but no Spider Web lace...hoping they're in the spare bedroom. If they're not there I don't know where else to look!

Mourning Glory, wow, the Boney Bunch prototype auction ended? Wonder if someone reported the listing to Ebay. Interesting...

Heading to bed now. Spookywolf thanks for brightening my weekend!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt said:


> I hope we see that piece in the future...totally forgot about the 2012 listing. I love how everyone chimed in  Wouldn't it be so fab with the submarine?


YES! It's killing me that that piece hasn't been put into production. It's my favorite, right up there with the little Boney riding his tricycle. If they don't put those pieces into production in 2015, Yankee Candle is...stupid! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Local store prop displays.









]


----------



## grandma lise

I really like this years Drop Dead Gorgeous display. Wish I'd taken a picture of our local store's table displays. It was one of the best I've seen in a very long time.

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Spooky, love love love the displays!!! Especially, the lighting of your cabinet. Too cool! Do you use battery operated string lights or are you able to get to an outlet? (I have an older house with limited oulets and I'm looking for something beyond Dollar Tree's little battery operated string lights.)


Thanks Mourning Glory! My china cabinet had a bulb wired in the top that plugged into an outlet behind the cabinet. I just switched out the bulb for an adpater that switches it to plug-ins and I used that to plug the LED light strings into instead. If you have to use battery powered, then I think I saw some battery powered lights at Target when I was there this weekend. And these are the tinier lights (smaller than standard mini lights) so they shouldn't eat as much power. I can't recall how much they were, but they seemed to have several colors available. 



gloomycatt said:


> Regarding the highchair and scale issues, i wonder if you could group it with Bonesy or the kitty? They seemed kinda large too, and maybe would pair well


Thanks, that's a good idea Gloomycatt! I'm no where near done. I'll be playing with these setups and tweaking things all the way up to the big night, more than likely.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow Spookywolf! This was such a treat to come home to after a busy weekend.
> 
> I'm getting all kinds of ideas from your photos. The cabinet with the glass shelves looks great with the lighting you added. And the best part is no tea lights needed! Really like the layout and pieces you added to the bride and groom area. Frank and Bride along with Bone White was a fun addition. After looking at your pumpkin farm, I'm now thinking I need to get Bone Tired. Totally missed what a great compliment it is for those pieces. I'm going to try to add the Flying Witch to my new Witches Boots display tomorrow, like you did. Hoping, hoping, the cauldron will fit next to the boots. If not, I'll go back to using my new pumpkin. I just love that little black cat so much! After seeing your BBW's Haunted House with the two Bonsey's, I'm so glad I have both. They DO look great together. The owl is beautiful. Is it new? Where did you find it? Nothing says fall better than brightly colored fall leaves and the glow of jack-o-lanterns. That display makes me so happy!
> 
> Hoping to finish decorating next weekend. Got a good start this yesterday and today. Went through both storage units today. Found the Flying Witch, Black Cat, and cauldron, but no Spider Web lace...hoping they're in the spare bedroom. If they're not there I don't know where else to look!
> 
> Mourning Glory, wow, the Boney Bunch prototype auction ended? Wonder if someone reported the listing to Ebay. Interesting...
> 
> Heading to bed now. Spookywolf thanks for brightening my weekend!
> 
> Lisa


Awh, thanks so much, Lisa! Your kind words mean so much.  The owl was from Michael's a few years back, if I recall. I just love owls and the black ones look so spooky and fitting for Halloween! I know exactly what you mean about misplacing things. I'm missing the top to one of my black metal witch candle holders (the one that looks like a cone) that was supposed to go in my witch display. I'm still searching through boxes for that. And I completely forgot about my black spider web lace! (Thanks for the reminder. ) One of those was supposed to go on the table for the witches as well. I haven't even opened the boxes yet for all the scatter pumpkins and little extras that I put around the displays. After looking at the pics again this morning, I already want to change a few things, LOL! 

I second your love of the cliingers. I feel robbed that they didn't offer any at all this year. Those are so fun to play with on the candle holders and really add some whimsy to the displays. I don't think my skelly showed in any of the pics, so I'll post a few later when I get everything completely finished. I don't have near enough of the clingers. Hopefully next year they'll bring some new ones to the line. 

And I haven't even incorporated any of the new pieces from this year to a display yet. It's really making me step back and think about which pieces I'm buying. That football player is still the odd man out, and the huge train will go back in storage after Halloween, as I just don't have room anywhere to leave that out all the time. From what I've done so far, I can always turn to the older pieces for displays, so I'm thinking I'll really need to scale back on purchases next year and only buy what I feel connected with or what will fit in with the pieces I already own. Much as I'd love to say I own every single piece, with my space restrictions that's just not feasible. Even with the addition of my china cabinet, I'm still strapped for room and have no where to go with a lot of them. Next year the big rotation plan will definitely come into play.


----------



## Kitty

Amazon has The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends: Witch Spell Sign $12.99.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky- love the displays !!!  

If the seller of the octopus was smart they would have done a short listing or a BIN. I think we all knew it wasn't going to last 7 days lol. 

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Amazon has The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends: Witch Spell Sign $12.99.
> View attachment 219700


Loooove this sign. I got it last year thanks to your heads up ! Believe it was $9.99 last year, right? Lol


----------



## happythenjaded

CATH114 $20 off $45 exp 10/26. Just used it to buy "Dead End Hotel" finally !!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just received a package today and when I picked it up I could already hear the broken pieces jingling. Would it be a better idea to mark it as return to sender or take it to the post office and open it there for insurance purposes?


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I just received a package today and when I picked it up I could already hear the broken pieces jingling. Would it be a better idea to mark it as return to sender or take it to the post office and open it there for insurance purposes?


I would suggest opening it at the post office. If you return to sender that can get tricky.


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone else take advantage of the $20 off $45 code yet? If so, what didja get??


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I just received a package today and when I picked it up I could already hear the broken pieces jingling. Would it be a better idea to mark it as return to sender or take it to the post office and open it there for insurance purposes?


Mourning Glory, I agree with Happy, don't "return to sender" because EBay requires tracking on returned items. Before going to the post office, do you know if the package was insured? Insurance isn't automatic at USPS like it is with UPS or FedEx. 

If this is an Ebay purchase, you can contact the seller by clicking on "Ask a question" at the bottom of the listing's page. You'll just need to include the name of the item or item number so they know what item you're writing about. Most sellers will reimburse you for the item and shipping if you provide pictures, but if they don't, open a case. If EBay rules in your favor, EBay will email you a shipping label at no cost to you. Then all you have to do is put the label on the box - (remove or cover all other labels) - and drop it off at any UPS or UPS retail store or affiliate. EBay will then fully reimburse you within 3 days of tracking showing that the seller received the returned item. 

If you do open a case, it helps to attach a picture of the breakage, packing materials, and box. Ebay now allows you to upload pictures directly from your computer.

Which Boney Bunch piece was it? Not a 2008 or 2009 piece I hope. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Anyone else take advantage of the $20 off $45 code yet? If so, what didja get??


Happy, I'm on YC now looking...

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Lord, really?? So, you can put "Boney Bunch" on anything at Ebay and think the collectors are going to jump on it? I almost feel insulted about this auction, LOL!  I swear these are the little skellies from the skeleton garland I've seen in a few stores this year. It looks like they cut a few off the strand and said, "Hey, I know! I'll sell these to some sucker on Ebay!" I mean, come on. They still have the rope from the garland strand around their necks! LOLOL! Okay, I'm done now. I just got a chuckle when I saw this and thought I'd share. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-3-Small-Skulled-Skeletons-6-Inch-Mini-Bony-Bunch-/271621893151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3ded2c1f


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, I agree with Happy, don't "return to sender" because EBay requires tracking on returned items. Before going to the post office, do you know if the package was insured? Insurance isn't automatic at USPS like it is with UPS or FedEx.
> 
> If this is an Ebay purchase, you can contact the seller by clicking on "Ask a question" at the bottom of the listing's page. You'll just need to include the name of the item or item number so they know what item you're writing about. Most sellers will reimburse you for the item and shipping if you provide pictures, but if they don't, open a case. If EBay rules in your favor, EBay will email you a shipping label at no cost to you. Then all you have to do is put the label on the box - (remove or cover all other labels) - and drop it off at any UPS or UPS retail store or affiliate. EBay will then fully reimburse you within 3 days of tracking showing that the seller received the returned item.
> 
> If you do open a case, it helps to attach a picture of the breakage, packing materials, and box. Ebay now allows you to upload pictures directly from your computer.
> 
> Which Boney Bunch piece was it? Not a 2008 or 2009 piece I hope.
> 
> Lisa


It was just the golfer Thank Goodness! I did contact the seller and this was the response I got, "damn , thats the second ti n e ihave had a problem. it. is insured i think.
i will email you again shortly to figure out how to handle it"


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Good Lord, really?? So, you can put "Boney Bunch" on anything at Ebay and think the collectors are going to jump on it? I almost feel insulted about this auction, LOL!  I swear these are the little skellies from the skeleton garland I've seen in a few stores this year. It looks like they cut a few off the strand and said, "Hey, I know! I'll sell these to some sucker on Ebay!" I mean, come on. They still have the rope from the garland strand around their necks! LOLOL! Okay, I'm done now. I just got a chuckle when I saw this and thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-3-Small-Skulled-Skeletons-6-Inch-Mini-Bony-Bunch-/271621893151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3ded2c1f


I have seen them at the Dollar Tree and I bought a couple of strands. I saw one auction for them end a $18.50. What are people thinking!


----------



## Spookywolf

deleted post


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I have seen them at the Dollar Tree and I bought a couple of strands. I saw one auction for them end a $18.50. What are people thinking!


Seriously?!? I can't believe people actually paid that much for them. Now I feel really sad for them!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> It was just the golfer Thank Goodness! I did contact the seller and this was the response I got, "damn , thats the second ti n e ihave had a problem. it. is insured i think.
> i will email you again shortly to figure out how to handle it"


"That's the second time I have had a problem. It is insured I think." 

You know, I don't think I've EVER had a seller state that maybe they should have used more packing material...[giggle]... 

In honor of Duffer McBone, here's a link to The Mystery of Yankee Manor that includes all four suspects beginning with Duffer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP_KYBdhnkU

Does anyone remember who was the murderer?

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happy, I'm on YC now looking...
> 
> Lisa


Let us know what you get !


----------



## grandma lise

Still thinking about it. I'd like to get Bone Tired but can't come up with anything else that I want... I don't think I need anything else. Hard to believe, I know! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Still thinking about it. I'd like to get Bone Tired but can't come up with anything else that I want... I don't think I need anything else. Hard to believe, I know!
> 
> Lisa


I ordered Bone Tired and Bonesy a few weeks back. I wasn't impressed with Bone Tired in person. Looked like it had a bunch of air bubbles. Now that I ordered the Dead End Hotel I have every Boney piece from this year, phew! Lol!


----------



## Spookywolf

I just had fun shopping on YC with the new coupon offer. I bought two more kitty clingers, a Pumpkin Ginger Bark large jar candle and the owl luminary gift set. I've been eyeing that for a while and finally splurged.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Good Lord, really?? So, you can put "Boney Bunch" on anything at Ebay and think the collectors are going to jump on it? I almost feel insulted about this auction, LOL!  I swear these are the little skellies from the skeleton garland I've seen in a few stores this year. It looks like they cut a few off the strand and said, "Hey, I know! I'll sell these to some sucker on Ebay!" I mean, come on. They still have the rope from the garland strand around their necks! LOLOL! Okay, I'm done now. I just got a chuckle when I saw this and thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-3-Small-Skulled-Skeletons-6-Inch-Mini-Bony-Bunch-/271621893151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3ded2c1f


Spooky, I'm glad it's not just me who goes nuts seeing some of these. Although I see it most often for other YC merchandise....not stuff from a Dollar Store.

Also, I'm a little late but thanks for all those pics of your displays so far. Esp. love seeing some of the pieces I don't have! And that China cabinet of yours is just lovely too!


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> It was just the golfer Thank Goodness! I did contact the seller and this was the response I got, "damn , thats the second ti n e ihave had a problem. it. is insured i think.
> i will email you again shortly to figure out how to handle it"


Sorry about your broken piece, MG. Always such a hassle, and a bummer if you got it at a great price.  At least it sounds like your seller will be cooperative. I never like having to open up a case on eBay/PayPal.

I never planned on getting the golfer, since I didn't know what to do with him display-wise. But I found one at my store for 75% off one year, and couldn't let the poor guy sit there all alone!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> Sorry about your broken piece, MG. Always such a hassle, and a bummer if you got it at a great price.  At least it sounds like your seller will be cooperative. I never like having to open up a case on eBay/PayPal.
> 
> I never planned on getting the golfer, since i didn't know what to do with him display-wise. But I found one at my store for 75% off one year, and couldn't let the poor guy sit there all alone!


 I never particularly wanted him before either. I even passed on him for 75% off. But now that there is the football player, I realize that more sports characters may be coming. At the very least, these two will make a cute pair.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I keep thinking about getting more black cat jar clingers but I already have three...and they're so darned cute!  Glad you were able to find a few more things that you really want. 

Happy, looking forward to seeing your new mansion displayed!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

In honor of Duffer McBone, here's a link to The Mystery of Yankee Manor that includes all four suspects beginning with Duffer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP_KYBdhnkU

Does anyone remember who was the murderer?

Lisa[/QUOTE]



Lisa,

Thank you for the VIDEOS!

This is preview part of THE AFTER LIFE PARTY!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHA_aZyT6T0


























































PELVIS O' GHOUL FOUND GUILTY


----------



## grandma lise

Oh Kitty, thank you for posting the 2011 video that followed the 2010 video! Had to watch it 3 times! Thanks also for the pictures. I'm going to add them to my Boney Bunch archive. I'm trying to remember...were all four suspects in the 2010 video guilty or just one? Do you know? 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Oh Kitty, thank you for posting the 2011 video that followed the 2010 video! Had to watch it 3 times! Thanks also for the pictures. I'm going to add them to my Boney Bunch archive. I'm trying to remember...were all four suspects in the 2010 video guilty or just one? Do you know?
> 
> Lisa


Thanks so much Lisa and Kitty for posting the video links. Either I have a terrible memory, or I've somehow never seen either of these. Either way, what a treat to watch!  I wish YC would do something like these again. Really gets me excited about the BB line!


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks for the videos, Kitty! I remember those fondly. That was such a fun year to buy Boneys! And that was back when YC made a big deal about the BB launch too. I really miss all the attention they used to focus on them, really made it even more special. Let's hope for better things next year.


----------



## Kitty

YC had the announcement somewhere, I can't locate it.
Pelvis O' Ghoul guilty of murder of bride & groom.
The others were just suspects.


----------



## Lucy08

I'm behind by about 20 pages! Eeeeekkkk! Super busy work schedule lately, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone else notice the boney bunch candy dish is no longer $10 with $35 purchase?


----------



## grandma lise

I noticed that too Happy. I just checked and it looks like they have 186 candy dishes left. They might be able to sell them. When I went to the Yankee Candle site last night, I was also surprised that there's nothing promoting the Halloween items on the main page now. I had to click on Candle Accessories and then on Halloween. 

So glad I was able to hand pick my candy dish in the store. The one I got is reasonably good. I need to find my 2010 salt and pepper shakers now so I can put one inside the candy dish. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> YC had the announcement somewhere, I can't locate it.
> Pelvis O' Ghoul guilty of murder of bride & groom.
> The others were just suspects.


Ah, thanks Kitty. I kind of thought it was Pelvis O' Ghoul because they used the magnifying glass on the candy corn candy, which Pelvis was known to like, but other than that, I'm not sure how I picked the right suspect. I actually won a $25 gift card that year!

I'm really curious... Does anyone know how we all figured out that Pelvis O' Ghoul was the murderer back in 2010? Here's a link to the video again...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP_KYBdhnkU

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I just had fun shopping on YC with the new coupon offer. I bought two more kitty clingers, a Pumpkin Ginger Bark large jar candle and the owl luminary gift set. I've been eyeing that for a while and finally splurged.
> 
> View attachment 219877


I got this guy in Williamsburg, he's super cute in person!


----------



## Lucy08

Whew, all caught up! Lovely displays, great ebay finds, and LOVr that skull warmer Happy!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'm behind by about 20 pages! Eeeeekkkk! Super busy work schedule lately, hope everyone is doing well!


Hi Lucy! Glad to see you back here, we missed you! 



grandma lise said:


> Ah, thanks Kitty. I kind of thought it was Pelvis O' Ghoul because they used the magnifying glass on the candy corn candy, which Pelvis was known to like, but other than that, I'm not sure how I picked the right suspect. I actually won a $25 gift card that year!
> 
> I'm really curious... Does anyone know how we all figured out that Pelvis O' Ghoul was the murderer back in 2010? Here's a link to the video again...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP_KYBdhnkU
> 
> Lisa


I remember Lisa. It was the candle fragrance associated with each Boney suspect. They mentioned that candy corn wax was found at the murder scene and that was the favorite fragrance for Pelvis. This was such a creative campaign on YC's part, not to mention a fantastic way to tie in their new fragrances at the time and make everyone remember them. So much better than the big shrug off they're tending towards now. I'm feeling nostalgic after watching those!


----------



## Kitty

happythenjaded said:


> Anyone else notice the boney bunch candy dish is no longer $10 with $35 purchase?



Happy,
Click on candy coffin dish & scroll down to Details 
About This Accessory
Halloween must have for all of your treats! The sweetest way to complete your 2014 Boney Bunch Collection. $10 with any $35 purchase.

Hope YC adjusts the price @ checkout.

Kitty


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, there's a 2009 Coffin Guy going for dirt cheap on Ebay if anybody's still looking for that piece. FYI for my BB family.


----------



## Spookywolf

I think I have Boney gremlins in my house. First I was missing the top of my witch candleholder. Now I've come up missing my Rest In Pieces boney. There are probably a few others I'm not remembering right now. Guess I'll have to make another search of the basement for any boxes/tubs I missed. That or I dreamed buying these things, LOL, but how can I have the bottom of the witch and not the top, for the love of Pete!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I think I have Boney gremlins in my house. First I was missing the top of my witch candleholder. Now I've come up missing my Rest In Pieces boney. There are probably a few others I'm not remembering right now. Guess I'll have to make another search of the basement for any boxes/tubs I missed. That or I dreamed buying these things, LOL, but how can I have the bottom of the witch and not the top, for the love of Pete!


When you get your gremlins to cough up your missing Boneys, could you see if they know where my Boney elf or headless shelf sitter are?!? Or perhaps I just need a much better system for organizing this year!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Lucy! Glad to see you back here, we missed you!
> 
> 
> I remember Lisa. It was the candle fragrance associated with each Boney suspect. They mentioned that candy corn wax was found at the murder scene and that was the favorite fragrance for Pelvis. This was such a creative campaign on YC's part, not to mention a fantastic way to tie in their new fragrances at the time and make everyone remember them. So much better than the big shrug off they're tending towards now. I'm feeling nostalgic after watching those!


Good to have you back with us Lucy08!

Spookywolf, thank you. I've been wondering about that for years. Not being much of a jar candle person, I don't think I paid much attention to that clue!

Madjoodie, I really enjoyed watching both videos too. Those were fun years!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> When you get your gremlins to cough up your missing Boneys, could you see if they know where my Boney elf or headless shelf sitter are?!? Or perhaps I just need a much better system for organizing this year!


LOLOL, Madjoodie, I was cracking up reading your post!  I'm starting to get paranoid now, looking around at all my shelves and displays thinking, "Okay, what else is missing??" That's the problem once you start getting more than a few of these things. You almost need to do a role call to account for any MIA's.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, one last post before I toddle off to bed. This has been mentioned before in the ancient beginnings of our thread long, long ago, but I wanted to ask again about glue for repairs of the Boneys. I seem to remember someone listing something like E6000 glue? Where do find that and is it a liquid, in a tube, or what? Also, what are your thoughts on super glue for Boneys? Ever tried it and does it work? I have a small repair to do and need to buy something to fix it with. Thanks for any help!

Good night everyone!


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Happy,
> Click on candy coffin dish & scroll down to Details
> About This Accessory
> Halloween must have for all of your treats! The sweetest way to complete your 2014 Boney Bunch Collection. $10 with any $35 purchase.
> 
> Hope YC adjusts the price @ checkout.
> 
> Kitty



Not like I need a third one but....never know! LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

gloomycatt said:


> Sorry for your loss weenbaby. Curio cabinets to hold your collection are a wonderful remembrance of your grandparents. I use my grandma's tea cart for some of mine


Thank you. I finally got the cabinets in my house today. I am so excited to have one. I haven't loaded it yet but when I do, I will take pictures. 

Was this spellbound thing from this year? I got it at the outlet.


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, one last post before I toddle off to bed. This has been mentioned before in the ancient beginnings of our thread long, long ago, but I wanted to ask again about glue for repairs of the Boneys. I seem to remember someone listing something like E6000 glue? Where do find that and is it a liquid, in a tube, or what? Also, what are your thoughts on super glue for Boneys? Ever tried it and does it work? I have a small repair to do and need to buy something to fix it with. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Good night everyone!


I will tell you what I know from fellow crafters who use this glue. 
It's apparently awesome. It doesn't grab right away so it gives you the opportunity to place the piece in the right spot. Once it's set, it holds forever. 
I really should buy some for around the house. 
Oh it's in a silver tube and it's about $5 at Walmart or a craft store. Go to michaels and use a 50% off coupon.


----------



## grandma lise

E6000 has a bit of a learning curve. Read all instructions carefully. Perhaps do a trial run with a non-valuable object first. I've used it twice on ornaments. The first experience was bad, the second good. I throw away the first dab of glue, then apply a second dab to a piece of paper. I then use something like a toothpick to apply it to the item's surface. I also practice ahead of time how I will join the two pieces and firmly hold the two pieces for however long the instructions tell you to do so. Oh, and it smells awful. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com#print.6229537


----------



## weenbaby

That $20 off $45 is dangerous. I've been working overtime.


----------



## Kitty

I still have $15 in YC rewards, too.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> I still have $15 in YC rewards, too.


I just found out yesterday that I let $5 expire.  I'd better usr the rest now.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, one last post before I toddle off to bed. This has been mentioned before in the ancient beginnings of our thread long, long ago, but I wanted to ask again about glue for repairs of the Boneys. I seem to remember someone listing something like E6000 glue? Where do find that and is it a liquid, in a tube, or what? Also, what are your thoughts on super glue for Boneys? Ever tried it and does it work? I have a small repair to do and need to buy something to fix it with. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Good night everyone!



So this may cause the collective group to shudder, but I've used superglue on many a Boney piece. I never knew there was something else I could or should be using. All my repairs are holding strong, including my three headed guy that was in thirty some pieces! 

I have a tendency to use too much glue, which I think can interfere with the bonding. Well at least the glue's bonding. I get plenty of time to bond with my Boneys as I sit there holding the broken pieces where they need to be! I've learned to be a little careful, as one Boney and I just about became permanently bonded. That can be some strong stuff once it sets.


----------



## Madjoodie

weenbaby said:


> Thank you. I finally got the cabinets in my house today. I am so excited to have one. I haven't loaded it yet but when I do, I will take pictures.
> 
> Was this spellbound thing from this year? I got it at the outlet.
> ]


Great outlet find, Weenbaby! That is from this year, an online exclusive piece that sold out awhile ago. Folks were asking crazy money for these on eBay (saw since folks kept labeling these Boney Bunch too....grrrr)! These are no PCs, so I've seen lots of eBay "sale" prices recently. 

In any event, enjoy this one.....one of my favorite non-Boney finds this year! Fits perfectly with another YC owl piece I already had. I really have to start taking and posting some pics soon. Full on decorating has been accomplished here!


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> I just found out yesterday that I let $5 expire.  I'd better usr the rest now.


I definitely need to go check my expiry dates then! Would hate to miss out, esp. with a new coupon to use. Although so far, none of the Turkey Day stuff is a must have for me (pretty sure I'll go right from Halloween to Christmas decs anyway)! 

Can't wait to see what cute Christmas stuff YC has this year. Uuuh ooh, I just said the dreaded "C" word here in a happy way. I evidently am living dangerously today!  

Hope you have some fun with your other rewards coupons, MG!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> I definitely need to go check my expiry dates then! Would hate to miss out, esp. with a new coupon to use. Although so far, none of the Turkey Day stuff is a must have for me (pretty sure I'll go right from Halloween to Christmas decs anyway)!
> 
> Can't wait to see what cute Christmas stuff YC has this year. Uuuh ooh, I just said the dreaded "C" word here in a happy way. I evidently am living dangerously today!
> 
> Hope you have some fun with your other rewards coupons, MG!


YC's website took my expired voucher! I ended up with the hotel $28 shipped. (Thanks a lot Happy! You made me cave with your hotel talk!)


----------



## Kitty

I received in mail, can not locate online.
Anyone close enough to MA or Va flagships?

Late Fall 2014 YC catalog has a coupon ONLY for Deerfield & Williamsburg Villages.
FREE Make Your Own Jar Candle with any purchase
Offer valid through Dec. 24, 2014


----------



## weenbaby

Madjoodie said:


> Great outlet find, Weenbaby! That is from this year, an online exclusive piece that sold out awhile ago. Folks were asking crazy money for these on eBay (saw since folks kept labeling these Boney Bunch too....grrrr)! These are no PCs, so I've seen lots of eBay "sale" prices recently.
> 
> In any event, enjoy this one.....one of my favorite non-Boney finds this year! Fits perfectly with another YC owl piece I already had. I really have to start taking and posting some pics soon. Full on decorating has been accomplished here!


I knew the online exclusive was purple but I thought maybe mine was from last year. 
They had 3-4 there. I might grab another just in case someone would want it. I paid less than $10 for it.


----------



## Kitty

Boney Bunch dipping wax ornaments are available at the YC flagship South Deerfield, MA 
phone 877-636-7707. 3 for $10 + shipping Top Hat Guy #1329397 & Dog #1329398


----------



## weenbaby

What are these for?


----------



## Kitty

I will add to my Halloween ornament tree with the other BB.


----------



## weenbaby

I mean, do you do anything with them?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> E6000 has a bit of a learning curve. Read all instructions carefully. Perhaps do a trial run with a non-valuable object first. I've used it twice on ornaments. The first experience was bad, the second good. I throw away the first dab of glue, then apply a second dab to a piece of paper. I then use something like a toothpick to apply it to the item's surface. I also practice ahead of time how I will join the two pieces and firmly hold the two pieces for however long the instructions tell you to do so. Oh, and it smells awful.
> 
> Lisa


What are you supposed to dip them in?


----------



## Kitty

I have not been to the YC flagship stores. YC online info advertise that 3 inch wax ornaments can be dipped into color of your choice.
http://www.deerfieldattractions.com/yankee-candle-daytrip.html
Scroll down to WAX WORKS
Seasonally, dip-your-own wax ornaments are available.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> YC's website took my expired voucher! I ended up with the hotel $28 shipped. (Thanks a lot Happy! You made me cave with your hotel talk!)


Lol yayyyy!! I will gladly take the blame for that!  I haven't seen many get the hotel. I think because it's last years mansion with the added boney sign and boney lol


----------



## Kitty

I just want the B guy in front of the hotel!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I don't have any of the mansions in that style (just the 2007). I almost caved last year but the spider on top wasn't doing it for me. Come to think of it, does this year's have that silly spider chillin with the bats?


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I don't have any of the mansions in that style (just the 2007). I almost caved last year but the spider on top wasn't doing it for me. Come to think of it, does this year's have that silly spider chillin with the bats?


[Giggle]...when I first saw this year's Dead End Hotel in the store, the first thing I checked was whether or not it had that spider. I'm happy to report, no spider this year. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebel_Boo said:


> What are you supposed to dip them in?


Jezebel_Boo, 

If I understand your question, when adhering back together a broken Boney with E6000 adhesive, I put a dab of adhesive on a piece of paper, then take a toothpick or something wider like a narrow piece of stiff cardboard and dip it into the dab of adhesive to apply the adhesive to the two surfaces I'm adhering together. (But _before _ I do that, I throw away the first dab of adhesive, then use the second dab that I place on a piece of paper. I do this because I want to use adhesive that's as "fresh" as possible.)

Let me know if I didn't understand your question. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

No spiders!


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> No spiders!
> 
> View attachment 220329


I would so pay money just for the Boney cut out and hotel sign. Anyone else?!? With my mad supergluing skills, I bet I could totally make that work on my old mansion!


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> I have not been to the YC flagship stores. YC online info advertise that 3 inch wax ornaments can be dipped into color of your choice.
> http://www.deerfieldattractions.com/yankee-candle-daytrip.html
> Scroll down to WAX WORKS
> Seasonally, dip-your-own wax ornaments are available.


Thanks so much for the heads up about these, Kitty. I think I need them too for my Halloween tree. I feel a call to Deerfield coming on! 

Does anyone here have experience with these ornaments? I'd love to see the Boney guy or Bonesy in a more traditional Haloween color. Wonder if I could just get a really good wax pool in one of my candles and dip the ornaments at home to get some color. Or does that sound like a sure fire way to destroy one of these?!?


----------



## redsea

Hi all! Long time no see! I love that mansion, but probably won't be getting it. It costs money! Lol


----------



## grandma lise

But redsea, there's a $20 off $45 coupon...I think Happythenjaded posted a coupon code a couple of days ago... How's the decorating going? Do post pictures if you're up for it! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

I wore long sleeves & gloves but still got poison oak on my chin, neck, left arm & 3 fingers- 2 on left hand & 1 on right hand.
This is not what I want for my costume. 
I want to cement yard & paint it green. I will work on display later when rash clears up.


Last week I saw DDG Display at local YC store. I asked what they were going to do with it when H is over.
They called & so I stopped to pick up FREE DDG DISPLAY!!!!!!!!!! 

Store ordered for me the DEAD INN HOTEL, free shipping to my house, with $20 off $45, $15 rewards, $21.19 gift card, plus $1.75 tax, total of $5.55!!!!!!

Here is a repeat of DDG Display!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Found a Mr. Bones piece at a drug store in NE. Not sure how to add the pic.


----------



## JGats53

Sorry, I'm a newbie. Is this where people post their pics of BB collections?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

JGats53 said:


> Sorry, I'm a newbie. Is this where people post their pics of BB collections?


Welcome JGats53!! Yes, we love to see pictures of others BB collections!


----------



## weenbaby

Ohhh. What drug store? I just remembered I have a catalog to smell. 
Does anyone else want the recipe for that pumpkin bark stuff on the cover?


----------



## redsea

grandma lise said:


> But redsea, there's a $20 off $45 coupon...I think Happythenjaded posted a coupon code a couple of days ago... How's the decorating going? Do post pictures if you're up for it!
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa! That coupon is so wonderful! I will post pictures soon!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm excited to use the coupon too. I need some ghostly treats. 
This is a very long shot but is Yankee getting another shipment?


----------



## happythenjaded

Hell Harpy said:


> View attachment 220434
> 
> 
> Found a Mr. Bones piece at a drug store in NE. Not sure how to add the pic.


OMG! I waaaaaant! Which store?


----------



## gloomycatt

Lol I bought my 1st yc Christmas piece last weekend already. It's a votive cup with sparkly trees and reindeer and I love it! I also got a coupon for 30% off a candle accessory


----------



## gloomycatt

Wow love that Mr bones piece! Great find


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Been missing in action. Had the outlaws staying for 5 weeks - experience deserves it's own thread on Halloween forum &#55357;&#56841; 
Finally resurfacing. Love the Mr Bones piece. Looking forward to getting my halloween stuff out. We have beautiful fall colors and snow! Trees won't have leaves much longer. Absolutely love the B&BW leaves candle. Thanks for the recommendation Happy.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I spoke to the owner of the drug store about the The Incredible Mr. Bones piece I purchased. She doesn't have anymore available and she didn't even remember where she got this one from or how long she has had it. I paid $20 for it. It definitely stood out from the rest of her Halloween decorations.


----------



## Kitty

Does anyone have any YC BB coloring pages that they can post? There are several different ones including a spider.

This one is on Ebay.


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Been missing in action. Had the outlaws staying for 5 weeks - experience deserves it's own thread on Halloween forum ��
> Finally resurfacing. Love the Mr Bones piece. Looking forward to getting my halloween stuff out. We have beautiful fall colors and snow! Trees won't have leaves much longer. Absolutely love the B&BW leaves candle. Thanks for the recommendation Happy.


Yayyy ! Glad you love it Bella!  welcome!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone end up with an extra pet cemetary that they would be willing to sell me? My friend missed out on that piece this year and I think it would be a perfect B-Day present.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm heading to the big city (relatively speaking) for some retail therapy. Yankee Candle, BBW, Marshalls- oh I so miss Marshalls here in the boondocks. Those BBW candles are so much better (IMHO) than the YC ones I've been buying for years. The aroma from one candle went through the entire house & it wasn't overpowering. Anything halloween themed I shouldn't miss in the stores?


----------



## happythenjaded

Well, I was watching on evilBay the 2009 Cpt. Maca- Roni Pirate with treasure chest. When I saw it jump to $71 plus the $9 shipping I think? I chose to just do a "Buy It Now" on the only other one on evilBay for $85 + $6 shipping. I have wanted that piece for awhile and its so rarely on there so. I figured I'd snatch it up before someone else bidding realizes they'd better do the same, LOL! So, he is mine!


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I'm heading to the big city (relatively speaking) for some retail therapy. Yankee Candle, BBW, Marshalls- oh I so miss Marshalls here in the boondocks. Those BBW candles are so much better (IMHO) than the YC ones I've been buying for years. The aroma from one candle went through the entire house & it wasn't overpowering. Anything halloween themed I shouldn't miss in the stores?


oo0o0h let us know what you get !!! 

Yes BBW is so much better than YC in the candle dept !!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Happy, I love the pirate purchase. Enjoy adding him to your collection. I don't have him, but always thought it was a cool piece.


----------



## Madjoodie

Enjoy, Happy! And wow, I didn't realize those pirates were so pricey now. My store almost couldn't given them away back in 2009. I wasn't smart enough to buy then and had to back collect. But I still love them. Now if only YC would make that Boney pirate ship prototype!


----------



## happythenjaded

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Happy, I love the pirate purchase. Enjoy adding him to your collection. I don't have him, but always thought it was a cool piece.


Well for $91 he better be enjoyed, LOL!! I love the other pirate to death so I am sure I will love him too! He seems to be getting super rare so I might as well get mine now before he is a part of the $130-$200 club LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Enjoy, Happy! And wow, I didn't realize those pirates were so pricey now. My store almost couldn't given them away back in 2009. I wasn't smart enough to buy then and had to back collect. But I still love them. Now if only YC would make that Boney pirate ship prototype!


Yeah, I've really been trying to do a bit of 2008-2009 collecting this season because of the price increase I see going on. You just never know which pieces will jump in prices ! eeek!


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> I wore long sleeves & gloves but still got poison oak on my chin, neck, left arm & 3 fingers- 2 on left hand & 1 on right hand.
> This is not what I want for my costume.
> I want to cement yard & paint it green. I will work on display later when rash clears up.
> 
> 
> Last week I saw DDG Display at local YC store. I asked what they were going to do with it when H is over.
> They called & so I stopped to pick up FREE DDG DISPLAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Store ordered for me the DEAD INN HOTEL, free shipping to my house, with $20 off $45, $15 rewards, $21.19 gift card, plus $1.75 tax, total of $5.55!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is a repeat of DDG Display!
> View attachment 220432


Oh Kitty, poison oak is no fun at all.  I hope you can enjoy your DDG display score nonetheless! I never saw that in my store. Of course, I've also never asked what they do with display signs, etc. Somethung to keep in mind for next year.

And Boney coloring pages? I never knew there was such a creature. How fun is that?!?

Thanks again re the tip on the Boney wax ornaments. The Deerfield store folks were super nice and helpful. Can't wait to get the ornaments and add to my tree!


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay well I finally got Hoot Gravely too.... Damn Friday night eBaying! Someone take the app away from me ! Haha!


----------



## Madjoodie

happythenjaded said:


> Okay well I finally got Hoot Gravely too.... Damn Friday night eBaying! Someone take the app away from me ! Haha!


Wow, your credit card bill is going to be even worse than mine, Happy! And weren't you just saying recently you didn't feel the Hoot Gravely love?!? He does look awesome with the BABW owl house luminary! 

Well if you run out of Boneys to stalk on eBay, just let me know! I've got a few I'm still hunting for, 

And enjoy Hoot, I think you'll end up "happy" with your latest purchase.


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> Wow, your credit card bill is going to be even worse than mine, Happy! And weren't you just saying recently you didn't feel the Hoot Gravely love?!? He does look awesome with the BABW owl house luminary!
> 
> Well if you run out of Boneys to stalk on eBay, just let me know! I've got a few I'm still hunting for,
> 
> And enjoy Hoot, I think you'll end up "happy" with your latest purchase.


My bank account is screaming "Stop!!!!!" LOL. 

I have always passed on him, which is odd because I love owls. But, he has grown on me so much lately and seeing his prices on eBay increase so much and to see him less and less on there I figured I'd better do it now! I am sure I will love him! Never met a Boney I didnt like 

Message me if you want about which you are looking for and I can keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Second broken shipment of the week.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Second broken shipment of the week.


MG, that's so horrible to see.  I wonder how many Boneys we've collectively lost to eBay carnage. 

How was the packaging on this one? Anyway, I hope your seller at least refunds you quickly.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh Mourning Glory...[sigh]...this is so sad... I also would like to know how it was packaged.

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

It was packed with packing paper around the piece. Then a couple layers of bubble wrap were taped around that. The rest of the box was filled with packing paper. There just wasn't enough outer packing paper. I know whenever I pack something breakable I fill the box with a ridiculous amount of paper. I also give it a good shake first so that I know it will not shift in transit.


----------



## gloomycatt

When are people going to learn how to pack things properly? They should get charged by e-bay if they're frequent breakers of boney bunch due to negligent packing


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Second broken shipment of the week.


OMG no way! That's just horrible MG! I'm so sorry


----------



## maxthedog

is anyone going to hallmark event today? I wanted the nightmare before christmas ornament, but got stuck working


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Sorry about the broken BB, MG. What a needless thing to happen.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

maxthedog said:


> is anyone going to hallmark event today? I wanted the nightmare before christmas ornament, but got stuck working


I'm going! Getting ready to walk out the door. My store ipens at 10.


----------



## Mourning Glory

maxthedog said:


> is anyone going to hallmark event today? I wanted the nightmare before christmas ornament, but got stuck working


My store opened at 10. I work a couple doors down at 11. I will pop in before work and see if they still have it. I really doubt it though. The assistant manager told me that they were going to start passing out numbers at 8. I wasn't ready for that madness!


----------



## maxthedog

had a family member that just happened to be next to hallmark and snagged one, good luck!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Our Hallmark had a decent number on the shelf. Not many of the others though but my friend and I made sure that we were first in line lol Zero is adorable!


----------



## happythenjaded

Can someone post pictures of the ornament you're all speaking of? I wanna seeeeee


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jacks Peculiar Pet


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Jacks Peculiar Pet


Oh now that is just awesome!! Thank you!


----------



## gloomycatt

I overslept and called around trying to find one, but no luck. So off I went to ebay...at least I got one  He's so cute!!!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> I overslept and called around trying to find one, but no luck. So off I went to ebay...at least I got one  He's so cute!!!!


I don't know what to do. I told my mom who also works near Hallmark that I wasn't going to get a number at 8. When I found out it sold out, I wanted to get one on ebay. She kept telling me its too pricey. So now I'm wondering if she got it for me for Christmas. So now I run the risk of upsetting her if I buy it or completely missing out if I don't, and she didn't get it for me. Grrr!


----------



## happythenjaded

Better to have two than none, right ? Lol!


----------



## Kitty

Poison oak stopped me from displaying BB pieces better.


----------



## happythenjaded

*bows* Kitty, you are queen!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, three cabinets and a shelf?! Is that REALLY how many we all have now? Oh my...!

I'm so sorry you're suffering right now. Next weekend, box up the remaining books on your shelf and the books on your other shelf and have fun arranging and rearranging your scenes if you're not happy. That said, they look great now! 

And Darling, your standing display looks gorgeous!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Better to have two than none, right ? Lol!


That's the spirit Happy!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> That's the spirit Happy!
> 
> Lisa


Well you know me, Lisa !


----------



## grandma lise

Long story... I almost missed out on Jack's Peculiar Pet. 

I'd been sorting and organizing my collection and my bed was buried in stuff. Had two social obligations and got home really late Friday night. Then stayed up even later playing with a new display... By the time I gathered bedding to sleep on the couch, I realized I couldn't get to my alarm clock. So...took a clock off the wall and put it next to the couch where I could easily see it. Thankfully, woke up at 6:30 a.m. and was only ten minutes late getting to Ornament Debut at our local Hallmark. Missed out on getting White Chocolate Moose, but was able to get Jack's Peculiar Pet. By the time I left, they only had one left. Went back that night to get it - (we're only allowed to buy one) - if it was still there for one of you guys, but it was gone. 

If you're going to buy it on Ebay, it's available now for an additional $12, shipping included. That's not bad. Also, some stores will sell it to you over the phone and ship. You could also call around. It helps if you're a Crown Rewards member, but that's not necessarily required. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Long story... I almost missed out on Jack's Peculiar Pet.
> 
> I'd been sorting and organizing my collection and my bed was buried in stuff. Had two social obligations and got home really late Friday night. Then stayed up even later playing with a new display... By the time I gathered bedding to sleep on the couch, I realized I couldn't get to my alarm clock. So...took a clock off the wall and put it next to the couch where I could easily see it. Thankfully, woke up at 6:30 a.m. and was only ten minutes late getting to Ornament Debut at our local Hallmark. Missed out on getting White Chocolate Moose, but was able to get Jack's Peculiar Pet. By the time I left, they only had one left. Went back that night to get it - (we're only allowed to buy one) - if it was still there for one of you guys, but it was gone.
> 
> If you're going to buy it on Ebay, it's available now for an additional $12, shipping included. That's not bad. Also, some stores will sell it to you over the phone and ship. You could also call around. It helps if you're a Crown Rewards member, but that's not necessarily required.
> 
> Lisa


I'm watching eBay now. The prices have gone down since last night. (Everyone is fighting to have the lowest price to unload their product.) Lisa, are you still looking for the moose? My store still had them as of last night.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Mourning Glory, I'm on a waiting list for it. Hoping to get a White Chocolate Moose when they receive the rest of their Debut shipment on Monday. If I don't get it...I'm okay. It wasn't on my list, but when I couldn't get it, then of course I wanted it... 

Wow, I just checked prices on Olaf. Bought it on Ebay on Friday, the day before it was released, and it's already jumped from $28 to $48 in price.

Good luck Mourning Glory, and remember, if you end up with two, you can sell one at a profit. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,

China cabinet corner cabinet are in office (was dinning room) . I have other BB & BBW that are not in pic. 
Table & bookshelf are upstairs attic room with arch walls. Must get short shelf bookcases next year. 
I will be looking for more glass shelving next year for BB collection. Have not unboxed yard H. stuff, yet.

Thank you for your wonderful suggestions!


----------



## happythenjaded

Gotta love eBay...... Gotta hate it too! Haha! Gee!


----------



## weenbaby

Some of my display in my curio cabinet. 
It's VERY narrow so I tried not to overcrowd. My boneys aren't going into the bottom, I'm saving that for the 200 year old dish set I inherited. Plus you can't see anything in the bottom . 
I'm actually thinking about ordering DDG. I thought she would look good standing behind the cab and B&C. 
She's still in stock so I'm wondering if *maybe* she will end up at the outlets. My mom has her too and probably wouldn't mind me taking her off her hands. 








Oh and I forgot. Frank looked like he came out of the coal mine when I inboxes him (ice had this stuff for weeks still in the box) and when I went to wipe out the tapers, one fell out. There was a huge glob of glue attempting to hold it into his hollow head.


----------



## happythenjaded

Ween-- looks great !!! Would love to see the dishes too!


----------



## grandma lise

Hey weenbaby, nice to see some of the 2014 collection displayed. Doesn't it make you happy to be able to see your collection? Where's Frank and Bride going? Looking good! I also would like to see your dishes. What a wonderful rememberance of your family.

Drop Dead Gorgeous is a nice piece. Hope you get her. The $20 off $45 coupon code is CATH114. It's supposed to be an in-store coupon only but you could try it online.

Our store still had six or so Bone Tired pieces so I picked the one I liked best yesterday (and made good use of your coupon Happy). The orange glaze is different, a bit rougher in places, but it's okay. Thanks to you Spookywolf, my Pumpkin Farm collection is now complete again!

Happy, did you use your $20 off $45, CATH114 coupon to buy your mansion in-store or did you order it online?

I finally, as of yesterday, found a new memory card that will work in both my camera and my computer. After not being able to upload for a week, I can post pictures again. Thank goodness for Amazon!

Here's part of my wall display - (I'll try to take night shots of the entire display next weekend)...









I found the ghost and witch last week at two different thrift stores. I've seen so many versions of this ghost, almost always with parts of the sheet cut out or with a painted hand holding a brightly colored, orange jack-o-lantern. But this one was so subtle it almost looks like a Lenox piece (but it's not). It has two holes underneath to accommodate two transparent C-7 bulbs with clips, one red, one blue. They each flash on and off in an unpredictable pattern. I removed the original lighting and replaced it with two flameless, flickering tea lights which looks a lot more ghostly. 

Will try to capture its flickering glow later this week in a night shot. I'm having so much fun combining my Yankee Candle pieces with odds and ends from thrift stores. Wait until you see the "haunted" chair I found...  

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Before I go...I want to share with you two tea light finds...









The orange tea lights are from Target and the LED's flicker and glow _orange_. I used a saw to cut off the feet (since I'm not planning to use them in jack-o-lanterns). Right now, I'm using them in my Yankee Candle Bat Tree. They are from Target, pack of two for $4.

I never was able to find LED color changing tea lights locally, but while at Spirit Halloween, I found, near the register area, color changing skulls, pictured on the right, also Day of the Dead skulls, not pictured, for $2.99 each. I flipped one over, and sure enough, I found color changing tea lights. I twisted the tea light counterclockwise and popped it out. The colors change from green to blue to purple to red, and because they're not shielded, as you can see I the picture, they are _bright_.

I've been going to thrift stores for more than a week looking for different textured glass to put the color changing tea lights in... 

















They make the most interesting patterns on the walls and ceiling. The photographs don't capture the depth of color or pattern, but these photographs will give you an idea. I'm probably going to be sleeping on the couch off and on until Halloween so I can enjoy the light show at night. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Great picture Lisa! I used the code online last week. Delivery is expected Tuesday so it worked just fine online


----------



## happythenjaded

So I was on eBay at the right time just a few minutes ago and got 2008 mother & baby carriage for $15.99 brand new. I'm a little baffled and keep pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. One of my favorite pieces! I know I mentioned I'm trying to collect duplicates because you never know when tragedy might strike. I've had three breakages this year with Boneys so I'm being cautious.


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, I can hardly believe it. Wow, it's worth ten times that. The seller must be weeping. I've NEVER gotten a deal that good. Congrats!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happy, I can hardly believe it. Wow, it's worth ten times that. The seller must be weeping. I've NEVER gotten a deal that good. Congrats!
> 
> Lisa


I'm still in shock lol. But judging by the feedback and sellers other items they're not familiar with Boneys so they probably just had no idea they're so valuable. But you know, I said to myself "this makes up for the pieces you just bought for way too much" lol. So it evens out !


----------



## SalemWitch

Madjoodie said:


> Salem, you just confirmed my decision not to buy the mosaic jar holder. I bet it looks awesome, but I really don't have an extra inch to spare right now! And yes, BABW Heirloom Pumpkin is great. Has yours been burning okay? I ran onto some drowning wicks about half way through.
> 
> Okay, hope I remenered everything I wanted to cover!


Sorry for being MIA. Yes, the mosaic jar holder is beautiful. But, I feel like it was meant for a giant, or someone who lives in a large mansion. I do not. 

My BABW candles are burning perfectly. I love them. I bought a cheap candle warmer to get every last bit out of my candles, still have yet to use it.


----------



## weenbaby

I have more boneys that I have to display. I put the bigger pieces in the curio so they wouldn't take up room on my shelves. I have to buy more creepy cloth to set up my other displays then I will post a pic! 

I don't look at boneys on eBay. I would go broke and end up evicted.


----------



## Kitty

South Deerfield, MA flagship sent BB wax ornaments of dog & top hat guy.
They look like wax ghost!


----------



## Mourning Glory

How much did that cost, Kitty?


----------



## Kitty

3 for $10 dipping wax ornaments plus shipping
South Deerfield flagship 877-636-7707
Dog # 1329398
Top Hat Guy # 1329398


----------



## Kitty

Sorry, I could not remember who was looking for these BBW listed now on Ebay.


----------



## happythenjaded

Look who arrived today! Yayyy! So glad he arrived in one piece! I have been wanting this piece forever. $64.99 shipped, not too shabby! 









Sorry- attack of the sideways photo! eeeek!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Shocker! The seller on ebay with the giant lot didn't get $2400. It now has a .99 opening bid. Anyone on the east coast? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281461037900


----------



## grandma lise

Here's this year's wall display in afternoon light - (the ghost is glowing!)...









































I had so much fun shopping at the thrift stores. My two favorite finds were the ghost with a jack-o-lantern, $4.99, and the "haunted" chair, $4.99. I'd look at the chair then leave it because of it's size, also because I wasn't sure what to do with it! Incredibly, it was still there on the third visit, so decided at the very least I could use it as a jar holder. So glad I brought it home. Love it! 

Lisa

From left to right...

Bat Tree, Yankee Candle - (I replaced the pink/purple oyster cups with copper colored "mercury glass" from Michaels); "Bone" Ghost Night Light*, Distributed by Fabri-Centers, 1993; flying witch, unknown.

Pumpkin, Marshall's; Witch's Boots, Yankee Candle.

"Haunted" chair, unknown; Pumpkin Pals Haunted House, Yankee Candle; spiderweb tea light holder, unknown.

Pumpkin Mosaic jar holder, Yankee Candle.

Spiderweb lace, Heritage Lace.









*Not sure, but I think the ghost is porcelain. It came boxed with a cord, two transparent C-7 bulbs, one red, one blue, and clips. When plugged in, the two bulbs turn on and off in a random pattern. I replaced the lighting with two battery operated tea lights. Love it's flickering glow in the evening.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Shocker! The seller on ebay with the giant lot didn't get $2400. It now has a .99 opening bid. Anyone on the east coast?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281461037900


I wish!!! I would so try for it!


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, your Six Feet Under is way nicer than mine. I can't believe you got him for $65. Way to go!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lisa, as always, your displays are gorgeous! I'm so jealous of your thrift stores. Mine have nothing or are overpriced.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Mourning Glory! This may be it for me this year, but hoping to get one more display put together if I can find the time. Really need to reorganize my collections this year. It took me two weeks to find all my spiderweb lace!

I don't know if this will help, but don't be deceived by my finds. I probably spend 6 or more hours a week in our two thrift stores, typically daily, Thursday through Sunday during the Halloween/Christmas season. It helps that both stores are within 2 miles of my home. Also, I think the employees sometimes bury the nicer items at the back of the shelf or in the wrong area so they can buy them later. I think of it as hidden treasures!  

Lisa


----------



## SalemWitch

Grandma Lise -- gorgeous.


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Happy, your Six Feet Under is way nicer than mine. I can't believe you got him for $65. Way to go!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Lisa! I'm really happy with him! 

The pictures you posted are great (as always)! I love your ghost ! Great natural lighting also!


----------



## grandma lise

New coupon in my email this morning. 

$20 off $45, coupon code YCDEAL, expires 10/26, good in stores and online - (my store accepts codes verbally; the older code, CATH114, $20 off $45, good in store, possibly still online, also can be used through 10/26). 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory said:


> Shocker! The seller on ebay with the giant lot didn't get $2400. It now has a .99 opening bid. Anyone on the east coast?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281461037900



We all could do a joint bid & divide the items. I want the 2008 Eat, Drink & Be Scary wood sign. 
There must be someone close to Pikesville, Maryland!


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> We all could do a joint bid & divide the items. I want the 2008 Eat, Drink & Be Scary wood sign.
> There must be someone close to Pikesville, Maryland!


Sadly I'm sure a vulture will buy the lot and sell the pieces off individually and get a massive profit. 

And if a collector is buying it then that kinda takes a lot of fun out of collecting, don't you think? Lots are great but that's a MASSIVE lot! I'm already kinda sad cos I've almost collected all the Boneys... Is that why I'm starting to collect duplicates?! What's wrong with me? LOL


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just picked up Hallmark NBC ornament for $20 shipped. 
Here's the link. 6 left! http://www.ebay.com/itm/281461683161


----------



## Kitty

My DEAD INN HOTEL, arrived today! 
YC store ordered for free shipping to my house, with $20 off $45 coupon, $15 rewards, $21.19 gift card,+ $1.75 tax= grand total $5.55.


----------



## Madjoodie

SalemWitch said:


> Sorry for being MIA. Yes, the mosaic jar holder is beautiful. But, I feel like it was meant for a giant, or someone who lives in a large mansion. I do not.
> 
> My BABW candles are burning perfectly. I love them. I bought a cheap candle warmer to get every last bit out of my candles, still have yet to use it.


Thanks, Salem. And you are a genius! I never thought about using a candle warmer on some of my lemons with drowning wicks. Sounds much easier than trying to dig out chunks to use in a tart warmer!


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> South Deerfield, MA flagship sent BB wax ornaments of dog & top hat guy.
> They look like wax ghost!
> 
> View attachment 221434


OMG, Kitty. I just got my ornaments today. Those puppies are so much bigger than I expected! I was picturing these being similar in size to the in store ornaments a few years back. I'm going to need a bigger Halloween tree soon!


----------



## happythenjaded

Got my Dead End Hotel today too!! Yayy !!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Hi everyone! Haven't posted but keeping up reading all your glorious posts and picks = love them all!!!!!
Been too busy with baby to post my pics....







Yes I, bought this dip chiller, and soo happy about it!







Eventually I will post my boney pics but you will be disappointed as I have no theme and lovely settings like all of you do...... But love my display anyway! 
Keep your post coming I adore you all!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is a display I was tinkering with tonight.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is a display I was tinkering with tonight.


Awesome MG!


----------



## gloomycatt

*sigh* lost an auction for aunt Hilda and another for balloon boy. Someday....


----------



## gloomycatt

Very nice MG!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> *sigh* lost an auction for aunt Hilda and another for balloon boy. Someday....


Sorry gloomy! I'm so mad...I've been watching ebay and seeing a lot of the older pieces go for crazy cheap. But, I'm on Halloween restriction by my wife...so no more boneys for me  right now anyway!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

gloomycatt said:


> *sigh* lost an auction for aunt Hilda and another for balloon boy. Someday....


Here's another balloon head

251664559897

Good Luck!


----------



## gloomycatt

Thanks JB!!!  would love to get some of the older pieces for cheap, but will settle for reasonable. Hope your spending ban is lifted soon!


----------



## Mourning Glory

30% off one full price item. FT14 Valid through Nov 15


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, I really like the way you elevated the bird plane. Would love to see another picture of that Haunted House. 

Fun display!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

[
View attachment 221893
]

Meant to say this yesterday...I am so envious Scottsgirl!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Nice score Scottsgirl !


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, I really like the way you elevated the bird plane. Would love to see another picture of that Haunted House.
> 
> Fun display!
> 
> Lisa


I got it at Gordmans a few years back.


----------



## happythenjaded

Cute, MG! 

I got my $15.99 2008 Boney Mother & baby today..... Much better quality than the one I paid 10x's that for. This one is brand new so. Yay.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Cute, MG!
> 
> I got my $15.99 2008 Boney Mother & baby today..... Much better quality than the one I paid 10x's that for. This one is brand new so. Yay.


Awesome! I'm still in need of that piece. I almost bid on the repaired one tonight but the way I see it, if I wait I can find a reasonably priced one down the road.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Awesome! I'm still in need of that piece. I almost bid on the repaired one tonight but the way I see it, if I wait I can find a reasonably priced one down the road.


It's such a great piece. The quality of the earlier pieces are just incredible, ya know? I guess we can only hope they return to the glory days! lol


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, thanks for the additional pictures. I like the detail on the jack-o-lantern. Lucky find and definitely a keeper. And it compliments Balloon Head so well. I forgot to ask, is it a tea light holder?

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, thanks for the additional pictures. I like the detail on the jack-o-lantern. Lucky find and a definite s a keeper. And it compliments Balloon Head so well. I forgot to ask, is it a tea light holder?
> 
> Lisa


It's just a metal cutout, although it would be neat if it was a candle holder! I was always kind of confused by the dead space in the front of it. I really like how balloon head fills it.


----------



## Kitty

Just got 2008 Mr. Bones Trio Votive Candle Holder ( eyes do not light up) very similar to 2011 Mr. Bones Trio Votive Candle Holder (eyes light up) that I already had.
I am trying to collect the 2008 Incredible Mr. Bones.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Just got 2008 Mr. Bones Trio Votive Candle Holder ( eyes do not light up) very similar to 2011 Mr. Bones Trio Votive Candle Holder (eyes light up) that I already had.
> I am trying to collect the 2008 Incredible Mr. Bones.
> 
> View attachment 222235
> View attachment 222236


Omg ! Jealous! Great score!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Just got the email... "25% off Halloween candles and accessories"; "Save an extra 10% on your entire. Ends October 13" - use coupon code TAKETEN, does not include "clearance" merchandise. Go to the website, check it out. 

Lisa


----------



## Hell Harpy

I found these at a Big Lots. I didn't know they sold Yankee Candles.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Hell Harpy said:


> I found these at a Big Lots. I didn't know they sold Yankee Candles.
> View attachment 222611


I've never seen them either. Were they comparable to Marshalls/TJ Maxx in price. $10 for medium jar?


----------



## happythenjaded

Oooh I might need to go check out Big Lots lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

$35 BIN Ghost Rider boney just listed on eBay for anyone looking for that piece !!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just checked my big lots. Nothing.


----------



## Madjoodie

I've really been enjoying see everyone's displays and creativity so far. And I'm long overdue for sharing some of my fun from this year. My iPad isn't taking the world's sharpest pictures. But until I figure out where my real camera is, this will have to do! So here is my Boney Pumpkin patch display! 

My favorite part here is the chainsaw Boney in front of the Lemax ST light up pumpkin tree. Followed by the Linus great pumpkin ornament because that Charlie Brown episode is awesome!









And a little darker to enjoy the lighting and see my light up pictures too...









FYI, the three headed Boney pictured is the one I glued back together from over thirty pieces. Perhaps a good thing the picture quality is a little fuzzy!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Just checked my big lots. Nothing.


Same here..... They only had Christmas yankee candles and they were $12.99..... Cheaper at Marshall's and Ross


----------



## happythenjaded

Madjoodie said:


> I've really been enjoying see everyone's displays and creativity so far. And I'm long overdue for sharing some of my fun from this year. My iPad isn't taking the world's sharpest pictures. But until I figure out where my real camera is, this will have to do! So here is my Boney Pumpkin patch display!
> 
> My favorite part here is the chainsaw Boney in front of the Lemax ST light up pumpkin tree. Followed by the Linus great pumpkin ornament because that Charlie Brown episode is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 222676
> 
> 
> And a little darker to enjoy the lighting and see my light up pictures too...
> 
> View attachment 222677
> 
> 
> FYI, the three headed Boney pictured is the one I glued back together from over thirty pieces. Perhaps a good thing the picture quality is a little fuzzy!


Love it ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Hell Harpy

They were 9.99. I had never seen the purr chouli and cider web candles before..... almost bought them just for the labels!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Hell Harpy said:


> They were 9.99. I had never seen the purr chouli and cider web candles before..... almost bought them just for the labels!


The purrchouli smells like witches brew. I too want that one for the label. DEFINITELY not the scent. The cider web smells amazing. I have two that I display and I have a large jar of Apple Cider (same scent different label) that I will actually burn. I picked that one up at Hallmark with a B1G1 coupon.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Same here..... They only had Christmas yankee candles and they were $12.99..... Cheaper at Marshall's and Ross


I haven't seen any Christmas candles at my Marshalls yet. Out of curiousity, what scents did Big Lots have?


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I haven't seen any Christmas candles at my Marshalls yet. Out of curiousity, what scents did Big Lots have?


I don't recall, they had a large selection though..... I just didn't pay attention to the scents...I'm sorry. They were all the large jars , not medium and were $12.99


----------



## Kitty

Home Goods has a few YC jar candles, $9.99.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh Madjoodie, your display brightened my day! 

I can see that I'm going to HAVE to back collect that BBW Haunted Barn now. And you've introduced me to new possibilities with the Chainsaw Boney (that I really don't like, in part because the jack-o-lantern's face is anxious and fearful). But I'm totally okay with the Boney sawing down a tree, perhaps because it, unlike the jack-o-lantern, doesn't have a face, which somehow makes it okay...[giggle]. 

Great display Madjoodie! I so enjoy being able to see the entire display and additional details of each piece. Am curious as to what's sitting in the lap of the banjo player. Also, where did you get the printed canvases? I like them too. Of all the one's I've seen over the last two to three years, those are closest to what I'm looking for. You've given me inspiration too keep looking. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Guys,
Sorry I've been absent for awhile. My son is finally moving out on his own and it's been hectic trying to tie up loose ends. He's still in the process and I'm trying to help him with furniture shopping etc., but I'll try to pop in as much as I can and try to keep up. I can't believe Halloween is approaching so quickly! It seems like only a few months ago that I was posting at the very first page of the thread!  I'm loving everyone's displays and killer deals on Ebay. I'm never lucky enough to get a cheap deal on an 08/09, so Happy, hat's off to you for your mad Ebay bargaining skills!  I was playing around with my coffee table display and took a few pics that I'll post separately. It's just some silly tinkering around but it made me happy. Hope it gives you a smile too.


----------



## Spookywolf

I have a kitty clinger that lives permanently on the pumpkin from the flying witch on her broom. But since I bought a few more, I've been playing around with the best places for the new kitties to live....

how about hanging out with Bonesy?


----------



## Spookywolf

or scaring up ghosts in the cemetery?


----------



## Spookywolf

Finally settled on a good look-out post...


----------



## Spookywolf

So then that pesky skeleton wanted to play...!


----------



## Spookywolf

going for a "rub the belly" romp with Play Dead Bonesy...


----------



## Spookywolf

Scaling the walls at the Pet Cemetery...


----------



## Spookywolf

Peeping Tom?...Oh my!


----------



## Spookywolf

And finally he found his permanent home after all the trouble he got into on my coffee table, LOL! (And this is why I miss the clingers! )







I sure hope YC brings back more fun clingers next year!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spooky, too cute/funny! I'm definitely feeling the need for more clingers!


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks for sharing the pictures Spooky!


----------



## Spookywolf

I think I've posted this before, but I just have to say, I'm really loving this jar shade! The pics don't do it justice, but it's simply goregeous at night all lit up. It's my new favorite Halloween candle accessory this year (not counting the BB's, of course! )


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anyone know of any good deals on cheap tealights? I seem to be going through tealights like nobody's business with all my Boneys (and those are just the displays on my coffee table and front door!) I can't imagine how many I'd need if I used real tealights on ALL the Boneys! I'd go broke!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Spooky, too cute/funny! I'm definitely feeling the need for more clingers!


Me too! I have such fun playing around with those. I was so bummed that they didn't have any new clingers at all this year. That would definitely be tops on my list for a requested item for next year. I'd love another Boney clinger, or maybe a small vampire or mummy clinger. ...or maybe a little ghost clinger to add to the tombstones!


----------



## Kitty

I am afraid to use regular tea lights & go broke to use battery tea lights.
Electric strings lights at Walmart, $4.99 in orange, green & purple.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> I am afraid to use regular tea lights & to broke to use battery tea lights.
> Electric strings lights at Walmart, $4.99 in orange, green & purple.


I feel your pain, Kitty!  I can only use real tealights on the Boneys I keep out in the open, like my coffee table. The ones on the shelves or the cabinets get battery tealights because I'm concerned for fire hazards in the more enclosed areas. But I do love the warm light you get from real tealights. They really put a special glow on the displays.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I think I've posted this before, but I just have to say, I'm really loving this jar shade! The pics don't do it justice, but it's simply goregeous at night all lit up. It's my new favorite Halloween candle accessory this year (not counting the BB's, of course! )
> View attachment 222885


They did such a great job on the pieces from that line, truly !


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome back Spookywolf. Missed you. And really enjoyed all the fun displays you posted today. Really like the black cat jar clinger in the Pet Cemetery's tart warmer. I have three...so tempted to buy more... And all your skeleton clinger displays are so funny!

I went in search of cell button batteries today for my tea lights. Found them at Dollar Tree in 2-packs for 99 cents each, Sunbeam CR2032's. 

I just want to quickly mention that Walmart, in it's Christmas area, has fairy lights in red, or clear, or multicolored for a very good price, but I've forgotten already. Should have bought one to play with today. 

Love your Pumpkin Mosaic jar shade Spookywolf. I'm thoroughly enjoying my jar holder. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> I am afraid to use regular tea lights & to broke to use battery tea lights.
> Electric strings lights at Walmart, $4.99 in orange, green & purple.


Kitty, I also got the orange, green & purple light strings, 4 of each color. They're really nice. I got the battery operated LED ones so I can put them under my black cheesecloth in displays. 

For my Halloween tree and my windows, I got the incandescent orange flickering light strings at Target. They're 70 bulb strings. Every sixth bulb is a twinkle bulb. So pretty. I'm having a lot of fun with lights this year. Today, I found a Halloween themed Looney Tunes light string, and a Christmas themed Dr. Seuss light string. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

While I'm going through my pictures, I wanted to share two of my absolute favorites from the After Life collection. Yes, the "Rolling Bones" rock band may be the newest musicians, but these are the band members I like best!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, when I look at pictures of the older pieces, I'm so impressed by the quality. Love that band. They look so great. Need to back collect it. I wonder if Mark Cook designed those too. Am admiring the fabric on your table. It looks like silk. So pretty!

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookywolf said:


> Does anyone know of any good deals on cheap tealights? I seem to be going through tealights like nobody's business with all my Boneys (and those are just the displays on my coffee table and front door!) I can't imagine how many I'd need if I used real tealights on ALL the Boneys! I'd go broke!!


If you can wait til Halloween, partylite *usually* has a trick or treat sale with tealights for $5/dozen....hopefully they'll have it again. I always stock up during that sale!


----------



## Kitty

Spooky,

There is also a drummer afterlife piece.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> so i was on ebay at the right time just a few minutes ago and got 2008 mother & baby carriage for $15.99 brand new. I'm a little baffled and keep pinching myself to make sure i'm not dreaming. One of my favorite pieces! I know i mentioned i'm trying to collect duplicates because you never know when tragedy might strike. I've had three breakages this year with boneys so i'm being cautious.



wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Does anyone know of any good deals on cheap tealights? I seem to be going through tealights like nobody's business with all my Boneys (and those are just the displays on my coffee table and front door!) I can't imagine how many I'd need if I used real tealights on ALL the Boneys! I'd go broke!!



Walmart,for electric tea lights. $2.49 per pack, just can't remember if you get four or six.


----------



## Lucy08

Does anyone still need a YC Halloween catalog? I got one but don't collect them.


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone have an extra 2010 catalog they would sell?


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Oh Madjoodie, your display brightened my day!
> 
> I can see that I'm going to HAVE to back collect that BBW Haunted Barn now. And you've introduced me to new possibilities with the Chainsaw Boney (that I really don't like, in part because the jack-o-lantern's face is anxious and fearful). But I'm totally okay with the Boney sawing down a tree, perhaps because it, unlike the jack-o-lantern, doesn't have a face, which somehow makes it okay...[giggle].
> 
> Great display Madjoodie! I so enjoy being able to see the entire display and additional details of each piece. Am curious as to what's sitting in the lap of the banjo player. Also, where did you get the printed canvases? I like them too. Of all the one's I've seen over the last two to three years, those are closest to what I'm looking for. You've given me inspiration too keep looking.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks, Lisa. Your kind words made my day! 

I really do need to dig out my camera to get some sharper images. But in the banjo guy's lap is a Dollar Tree skeleton dangler from a year or two back. I have him leaning against a ceramic pumpkin from somewhere like the Dollar Store or Walmart. I didn't really have a spot for the pieces, and hate leaving things packed up. And they help hide some of the buttons from my stereo speaker too!

As to the pictures, the canvas on the left with the candlebra came from a Walgreens. I got it at day after Halloween ckearance last year, so was a great find. The picture with the haunted house came from Menards last year. It had a bit of an accident with some water, so now we hot glued some stickers on it. You really need a Menards by you Lisa, there are some fun things there.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Spooky, too cute/funny! I'm definitely feeling the need for more clingers!


Ditto here! 

Spooky, your clinger pics totally rocked. Such creativity, wow! Never would have thought of some of those poses, but totally want to copy you now. Peeping Tom, Bonesy belly rub.....still laughing!  

YC really is dropping the ball by not making more clingers.

P.S. Spooky, I love those Afterlife band guys. Look really good paired with mosaic jar shade.


----------



## scottishhermit

I am so late but I finally got around to picking up some Boney Bunch items. I got Dawn of the and the Grave Digger. I waited and waited for the witch books to be restocked, sadly it never happened.


----------



## happythenjaded

scottishhermit said:


> I am so late but I finally got around to picking up some Boney Bunch items. I got Dawn of the and the Grave Digger. I waited and waited for the witch books to be restocked, sadly it never happened.


Oh, don't worry.... eBay will allow them to be yours for a small price of $100+ lol!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I'm really surprised at the lower prices I'm seeing the older pieces go for lately on eBay. Guess now is the time for back collecting for those who need to!


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks a lot Spooky, I just bought the After Life Bass Player thanks to you !


----------



## Madjoodie

I finally found my camera and all of the cords. For those who were wondering, here is a better picture of the pieces with the Banjo guy. And my display next to the Boney pumpkin patch. More display pictures coming soon (once my camera has some more juice)! 









I am much braver using real candles with my BABW pieces. That is a three wick burning in my Frank luminary house (gotta love Pumpkin Pecan Waffles)!


----------



## Kitty

YC Halloween 25% off.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/sale-scenter/25-off-halloween/_/N-8pw










http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com#print.6229537


----------



## scottishhermit

I am so horribly late to the Boney Bunch brigade this year but here's what I brought yesterday












I got them at reduced prices. Oddly the only item I wanted were those witch boots. They still have more of the striped witch boot at my Yankee but I don't like them , they are too small.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

thanks for posting, guys! I went back and got a few pieces i was iffy on in August at 25% off with a $20 off $45 coupon. You guys are the best! <3


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> thanks for posting, guys! I went back and got a few pieces i was iffy on in August at 25% off with a $20 off $45 coupon. You guys are the best! <3


Well don't leave us hanging! What did you get?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Well don't leave us hanging! What did you get?


lol. i picked up a dawn and graves dug while you wait as well as dead end zone for my grandson who is going out for varsity next year.

at 25% plus $20 off, i felt they were worth it. I still don't like DDG tho. LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> lol. i picked up a dawn and graves dug while you wait as well as dead end zone for my grandson who is going out for varsity next year.
> 
> at 25% plus $20 off, i felt they were worth it. I still don't like DDG tho. LOL.


Nice !! Yes what a great deal !


----------



## Madjoodie

I decided to decorate my kitchen this year with a vampire theme. Here is the first round of pictures. 

I love the mirror and candelabra (both from HG this year).









The Boneys may take a back seat to Count Snoopy. Plays fun music with an evil Snoopy laugh at the end.









Can't leave any spot undecorated.









And some darker shots to enjoy all of the Halloween glory.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yay, more displays. Standing up, clapping, happy!

Madjoodie, Count Snoopy keeps me company at the office. I couldn't stop giggling when I saw the Woodstock's with their little bat wings hanging upside down from the dog house. It may be my favorite Halloween ornament this year! 

I really like how you paired the couple with the lighted pub sign - (where did you find it?!). The two jack-o-lanterns are particularly nice. I guess I have a bit of a bat theme going too. This weekend I'm going to add bats to my windows. And that mansion...it's so cool. What's the story on it and the cemetery luminary next to it? 

Which are your favorite pieces?

All day yesterday, I had my light strings plugged in and my tea lights lit. I just love this time of year! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> I finally found my camera and all of the cords. For those who were wondering, here is a better picture of the pieces with the Banjo guy. And my display next to the Boney pumpkin patch. More display pictures coming soon (once my camera has some more juice)!
> 
> View attachment 223163
> 
> 
> I am much braver using real candles with my BABW pieces. That is a three wick burning in my Frank luminary house (gotta love Pumpkin Pecan Waffles)!
> 
> View attachment 223164


Madjoodie, I see the BBW houses, mansions, and barn in my future. And that short guy, in the first picture, with the white hair is so...adorably...creepy! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench, I did not know I could get 25% off and use the $20 off $45 coupon. Good thing I didn't read this until after the store closed. I'm really, really done. I do not need one more thing! 

Congrats to all who picked up some good deals today!

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Madjoodie, I see the BBW houses, mansions, and barn in my future. And that short guy, in the first picture, with the white hair is so...adorably...creepy!
> 
> Lisa


Be careful, Lisa. Once you start collecting those BABW luminary houses, there is no going back! Talk about addicting, but so much fun.  

And that creepy butler guy came from CVS this year (love CVS Halloween items....such good finds). His eyes light up and he says a few things when you push his button. I found some cute Halloween beer holders at Target (I think) earlier in the year, so that is what is on his tray.


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> wickedwillingwench, I did not know I could get 25% off and use the $20 off $45 coupon. Good thing I didn't read this until after the store closed. I'm really, really done. I do not need one more thing!
> 
> Congrats to all who picked up some good deals today!
> 
> Lisa


I'm glad I'm not the only one who was surprised by that. But I found out when I went to my local YC store this weekend (caved and finally bought that cute Trick or Treat light up tart warmer for a whopping $15 or so). 

But I can go one better. Since I caved, I decided I absolutely had to go online and snag that Halloween mosaic pumpkin jar shade. I couldn't get my gift card to work on the YC website so called customer service to place my order. Not only did they let me use the $20 off coupon on the Halloween sale items, but then they also applied the 10% off Columbus day coupon on top of that. So YC was just about paying me to take this stuff!


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Oh yay, more displays. Standing up, clapping, happy!
> 
> Madjoodie, Count Snoopy keeps me company at the office. I couldn't stop giggling when I saw the Woodstock's with their little bat wings hanging upside down from the dog house. It may be my favorite Halloween ornament this year!
> 
> I really like how you paired the couple with the lighted pub sign - (where did you find it?!). The two jack-o-lanterns are particularly nice. I guess I have a bit of a bat theme going too. This weekend I'm going to add bats to my windows. And that mansion...it's so cool. What's the story on it and the cemetery luminary next to it?
> 
> Which are your favorite pieces?
> 
> All day yesterday, I had my light strings plugged in and my tea lights lit. I just love this time of year!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks, Lisa. You all are going to get sick of my display pictures before the season is over. Many more to share!

So let's try to tackle your questions. The pub sign came from Big Lots. I keep talking about doing a haunted bar some year, but it really worked well for my vampire theme this year. Just made sense to pull out some of the Boney drinking pieces to display with it! The mansion is a Lemax Spookytown piece from last year (Blood of the Vine). I swapped out the normal white light for a red one to work even better with the theme. And the light up trick or treat skeleton face was from TJ Maxx last year. Same story with swapping out lights.

And finally, my favorite piece in the kitchen display is in the photos below. The Mr. Bones Dracula piece ("Bonecula") is one of my absolute faves of all time. 

























Speaking of fun with clingers, bonus points if you see the one in the pic below!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie, everything looks great! I've debating on that pub sign since the beginning of the season, but seeing it in your display makes it a must have! I also put my clingers in my trees. I will have to take pictures of them. I did take pictures in my kitchen today (yay, we're in the blue kitchen club lol). Pretend that Bone Dry is next to last call as he is still MIA.


----------



## grandma lise

Dang, woke up late, got to go to work...back later today. GREAT displays! 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Madjoodie, everything looks great! I've debating on that pub sign since the beginning of the season, but seeing it in your display makes it a must have! I also put my clingers in my trees. I will have to take pictures of them. I did take pictures in my kitchen today (yay, we're in the blue kitchen club lol). Pretend that Bone Dry is next to last call as he is still MIA.


Right back at ya, MG. Your display is looking very good, as always! First up, what a great spot for displaying Boneys. So we seem to have a lot of the same tastes....not just in paint colors but non-Boney pieces too. Seeing a few things that I also have around my house too!

But where did you get the house next to the Boney Frank and bride? So cute! And I love your placement of the Boney hat jar shade - super creative! Your display makes me want to go buy that hotel too. Need to stay strong and remember I already have the non-Boney version from a year or two back. Almost forgot, I am digging the tree with the spider webs...adds a nice extra spooky feel to it!  Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> Right back at ya, MG. Your display is looking very good, as always! First up, what a great spot for displaying Boneys. So we seem to have a lot of the same tastes....not just in paint colors but non-Boney pieces too. Seeing a few things that I also have around my house too!
> 
> But where did you get the house next to the Boney Frank and bride? So cute! And I love your placement of the Boney hat jar shade - super creative! Your display makes me want to go buy that hotel too. Need to stay strong and remember I already have the non-Boney version from a year or two back. Almost forgot, I am digging the tree with the spider webs...adds a nice extra spooky feel to it!  Thanks so much for sharing with us.


The house is actually a cookie jar I picked up at Target back in 08. I think it was like 90% off at the end of that season. This is the first year I have displayed it. I'm trying to put out "new" pieces this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Really long day. Just now getting home. I'm so kicking myself for not getting Bonecula now...he has really grown on me. And I think it's so fun Mourning Glory and Madjoodie that you both have blue kitchens and created bar/pub displays. What are the odds of that?

Mourning Glory, on the middle upper shelf below your main display, where did the black haunted house come from? I haven't seen that before. And your tree is so interesting. I like that there's a crescent moon in the branches. Where did it come from?

Really enjoyed looking at your displays today. 

Going to try to get some sleep now. 

Lisa


----------



## Madjoodie

Here is a smaller display I put together in honor of a late night Ebay splurge. (I so wish there were a way to disable my account from bidding between the hours of midnight and 6 a.m.)! 

















I think my favorite part is the bonehead sign. Totally cracked me up when I saw it, and seemed like a must have for a Boney Bunch display!


----------



## Plague

I think I'm going to sell my Boney collection.
Would the "For Sale" forum here be a good place to do that?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Plague said:


> I think I'm going to sell my Boney collection.
> Would the "For Sale" forum here be a good place to do that?


That would appeal to a wider crowd, but you have your die hard collectors here. What are you planning on selling???


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Really long day. Just now getting home. I'm so kicking myself for not getting Bonecula now...he has really grown on me. And I think it's so fun Mourning Glory and Madjoodie that you both have blue kitchens and created bar/pub displays. What are the odds of that?
> 
> Mourning Glory, on the middle upper shelf below your main display, where did the black haunted house come from? I haven't seen that before. And your tree is so interesting. I like that there's a crescent moon in the branches. Where did it come from?
> 
> Really enjoyed looking at your displays today.
> 
> Going to try to get some sleep now.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, I really wish I knew where I got that little house. I've been trying to figure it out myself. There is no makers stamp or production year.  I would guess Gordmans?

The tree came from a local craft show last year. I bought it for the cemetery scene on my dining room table, but the kitties wouldn't stop chewing on it. I does fit in with the witches quite well though.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie, where do you get that sign. LOVE it!
PS I feel your pain with evilbay. My credit cards are screaming no more!


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Madjoodie, where do you get that sign. LOVE it!
> PS I feel your pain with evilbay. My credit cards are screaming no more!


The Bonehead sign came from CVS this year. (Love, love CVS for Halloween lately!) I stalked a lot of CVS stores, and it was the only one I saw. I almost didn't buy it since it wasn't on sale and I had no coupons with me. But I would still be kicking myself if I had missed out on it! 

I made the mistake of looking at non-Boney Halloween stuff on evilbay recently. My credit cards are hoping I get outbid! But I'm really digging some of the older/more vintage type stuff that I wish I could find in thrift stores around here.


----------



## Plague

Mourning Glory said:


> That would appeal to a wider crowd, but you have your die hard collectors here. What are you planning on selling???


Everything, I think. I'm not entirely sure what I have. Everything is in the original boxes, etc.
Can you sell on this thread? Or is that against the forum rules?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Plague said:


> Everything, I think. I'm not entirely sure what I have. Everything is in the original boxes, etc.
> Can you sell on this thread? Or is that against the forum rules?


A few of us have sold on this thread. Once you put together a list, we would love to see it!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Plague said:


> I think I'm going to sell my Boney collection.
> Would the "For Sale" forum here be a good place to do that?


I think we'd ALL be interested, lol.


----------



## Kitty

28 Halloween cat costumes 

http://www.business2community.com/s...s-that-will-put-a-smile-on-your-face-01037524


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> 28 Halloween cat costumes
> 
> http://www.business2community.com/s...s-that-will-put-a-smile-on-your-face-01037524


Cute! I have to admit, I own the loin mane, yoda, and princess leia. (Even though I do not like star wars.) Milo also has this snazzy getup!


----------



## Plague

Mourning Glory said:


> A few of us have sold on this thread. Once you put together a list, we would love to see it!


That'll be my post-Halloween task!
I don't know what this stuff is worth and I'm not interested in gouging anyone, so I'll probably do best offers.

thanks all


----------



## Kitty

Kohl's has a lot of great H. items on sale. Do not forget your coupons.

http://www.kohls.com/catalog/hallow...67&gclid=CNH6_teCssECFYx_7AodPToA9A&gclsrc=ds

Pottery Barn

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/hol...-Seasonal&cm_ite=creepy halloween decorations

Williams Sonoma

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/sear...&cm_type=OnsiteSearch&type-ahead-viewset=ecom


----------



## grandma lise

Did anyone here get an email from Yankee Candle asking you to "Reset Password: Enter the email address associated with your account. We will send you an email to reset your password."? My understanding is that after I do this, while still logged in, I can receive a gift of a large candle by entering a specific code - (please do not post it here) - for the cost of shipping, $5.99, by October 31st.

Thing is, I prefer to order online as a guest, not as a registered customer. Last time I ordered, I could not do so without first registering as a customer. Does anyone know why Yankee Candle is forcing customers who wish to place an order to register?

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Did anyone here get an email from Yankee Candle asking you to "Reset Password: Enter the email address associated with your account. We will send you an email to reset your password."? My understanding is that after I do this, while still logged in, I can receive a gift of a large candle by entering a specific code - (please do not post it here) - for the cost of shipping, $5.99, by October 31st.
> 
> Thing is, I prefer to order online as a guest, not as a registered customer. Last time I ordered, I could not do so without first registering as a customer. Does anyone know why Yankee Candle is forcing customers who wish to place an order to register?
> 
> Lisa


I got the same email-- I went ahead and did it and got my free large jar candle lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Did anyone here get an email from Yankee Candle asking you to "Reset Password: Enter the email address associated with your account. We will send you an email to reset your password."? My understanding is that after I do this, while still logged in, I can receive a gift of a large candle by entering a specific code - (please do not post it here) - for the cost of shipping, $5.99, by October 31st.
> 
> Thing is, I prefer to order online as a guest, not as a registered customer. Last time I ordered, I could not do so without first registering as a customer. Does anyone know why Yankee Candle is forcing customers who wish to place an order to register?
> 
> Lisa


The one time use code for the free candle should be in your email. If you do not want to register, try checking out as a guest and apply the code. I hope it works!

I haven't gotten my free candle yet. (I did end up registering again.) For some reason, the site would not let me through to Paypal. I kept getting an error message saying that the amount in my cart did not match what I was trying to pay. I really didn't want to put it on my credit card that YC has on file either. Oh well, I'll try again, and if not I'll have to buy a gift card to use on the site. This seems like an awful lot of work for a free candle!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, the last time I tried, the YC website did not allow me to place an order as a guest. Perhaps I should try again. With all the security breaches, I'm almost to the point of ONLY using PayPal for online purchases.

Happy, I'm glad the gift candle is going to a good home where it will be used, not stored, and enjoyed! I really do not need one more thing for Halloween (though admittedly, it's killing me to not buy three more black cat jar clingers - (I already have three) - especially now that they're on sale!). 

Just to let you all know, I'm so overwhelmed with work right now, I'm barely able to get onto the forum once a day. Please know it's been a lot of fun, and I loved, loved seeing all your displays! And Happy, if and when you post more display pictures, please PM me so I'll get a notice in my email.

See you all next year!

Lisa


----------



## gloomycatt

Free candle? Yay! Thinking about going to yc when I get up later


----------



## Kitty




----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Spooky,
> 
> There is also a drummer afterlife piece.
> 
> View attachment 222974


Oh my gosh, Kitty, I'm busting to add that last piece to my Ghoul Band!! Just one more thing to splurge on over on Evil-bay, LOL! I look forward to the day I can get that last little guy and bring him home. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello Everyone,
I'm still in the process of helping my son move and get furniture, so I apologize for the long absences. Mourning Glory and Madjoodie, I loved your displays!!  Welcome to Scottishhermit. Glad to see some new faces joining in...it's never to late to become a BB lover!  And Lisa, I understand completely about being super busy with real life stuff, especially for me right now, but I do hope you stick around and post occasionally...we'd miss you terribly if you disappeared entirely. 

My Halloween season has definitely been thrown a curve with my son's activities this year. I didn't even get to open and display my Spookytown this year, and I'm so sad about that, as I truly love displaying those. But at least I did get my Boney Bunch set up early enough so that I can enjoy them. 

And lastly, to Kitty...I loved the Halloween Cat Costumes link you posted. Hilarious! 

I can't believe we're just 10 days away from Halloween!!!  The year just flew by, didn't it. I added to my collection with some oldies but goodies this year and my credit cards are screaming now, but I'm very happy. I'm not sure what I'll do on the big night, other than handing out candy of course. I might watch a few classic spooky movies after the TOT'ers are all gone, and make sure I put a teacandle or light in every single Boney Bunch I own, LOL! Do any of you do anything special on the Big Night? Any traditions or special treats/movies that you watch or enjoy? I'd love to hear about it. 

Well, I'd better scoot, as I'm cheating at work (sshhh, don't tell!) But I'll try to hop in again as soon as I can. I miss reading your posts and seeing your pics. You've all become like family to me over this year's Boney Bunch season. So until next time, keep the Boney Bunch lights burning! Love you guys! 
Spooky


----------



## Kitty

From Boney Bunch Love
I've had some questions about this item that's listed on ebay.. it's not rare, it's the small spider boney but the legs are missing. That's all. So I wouldn't recommend bidding because it's not a complete boney.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261635672955?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT









This is the actual 2010 BB spider








I informed seller & they responded---------
thanks, I'll go back where I got it from.


Thank you BBL for this info!

Kitty


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Loving everyone's displays. And agreed, this whole season has flown by!



Plague said:


> Everything, I think. I'm not entirely sure what I have. Everything is in the original boxes, etc.
> Can you sell on this thread? Or is that against the forum rules?


If you have something to sell, please list it in the For Sale, Individual section.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yankee candle code FREE14 is $20 off $45 and free shipping over $40. Just got some goodies (non Halloween or boney related lol).


----------



## grandma lise

Hey everyone,

Yesterday we hosted our annual Halloween Pizza Party for our Make A Difference Day volunteers. 

I kept it really simple because it was a "grab and go" decorating year for me. No time. And no Yankee Candle décor this time...sorry. Hoping I'll be better organized and have more time available next year to build a Boney Bunch display.









This display features black, glittered trees in two sizes, Partylite Eerie Eyes tea light holders, and a ceramic ghost that I found last week in a thrift store for $2.99. It does not radiate light the way my porcelain one does, but it looks so great in a darkened room with a battery operated tea light under it and a lit tea light in front of it (so you can see the folds of the ghost's sheet).










I love this vintage iridescent eyeball light string. Another thrift store find, $4.99.









Picked up the tablecloth at Bed Bath & Beyond in their Thanksgiving linen area for $14.99. It looks great with the spider web lace with pompom trim picked up a few years ago at a high end home décor store in 2012. The telephone is from Target. When set to "On", it rings if you turn the dial. Then if you pick up the receiver, you hear one of four or so scary voices. The children love it. Can also be set to "Sensor".

You can see more pictures here - (it's a mix of new and old Halloween finds and a few displays)...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Exploding Card Examples 2006/Miscellaneous

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,
Love your pics!
Hope everyone has a


----------



## Madjoodie

YC now has Boney Bunch for 50% off. Just in case anyone is still in a shopping mood. And a Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## Kitty

Kitty


----------



## Lucy08

Popping in to say hello!


----------



## Kitty




----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. I hope everyone had a great Halloween. For the third year running, the weather in my part of the country was just awful. It rained all day and the temps bottomed out, really, really cold and windy. I didn't get to put out my yard haunt at all and only had a few trick or treaters brave enough to face the elements. But we carved pumpkins to sit on the porch and watched a few spooky movies and ordered pizza so it was still a good time.  I'm enjoying my Boneys for an extended Halloween tonight and possibly through Sunday. I just don't have the heart to pack them away just yet, so It's Halloween night 2 for me! Are you guys going to keep your displays out through the weekend too? I just can't believe Halloween has come and gone so fast. Now we'll all have to huddle down and get through the winter season and look forward to next year's Boney Bunch line in our dreams. Let's all post from time to time on this thread anyway. I'd love to hear from and keep in touch with everyone. Let's keep updating with our Thanksgiving and Christmas plans as we go along, dear friends. Well, til the next post, I'm going to plug in Corpse Bride and light some fresh tealights in my Boneys. Happy Halloween night, Part 2 everybody!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I'm 4 weeks out from our fundraiser but still popping in now and then. I'm gearing up for Christmas now. Two forums I enjoy are HF's sister site, www.christmasfanclub.com that has a "make it yourself" focus and another site, www.yulelog.com that has more of a collector focus - (Hallmark, Disney, Dept 56, Jim Shore, Yankee Candle, etc.). Come on over!

I'm enjoying my Halloween displays for one more weekend too. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I'm 4 weeks out from our fundraiser but still popping in now and then. I'm gearing up for Christmas now. Two forums I enjoy are HF's sister site, www.christmasfanclub.com that has a "make it yourself" focus and another site, www.yulelog.com that has more of a collector focus - (Hallmark, Disney, Dept 56, Jim Shore, Yankee Candle, etc.). Come on over!
> 
> I'm enjoying my Halloween displays for one more weekend too.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa! I think I might just bop over there to those sites and see what's going on. I appreciate the share.  Hope your Christmas tree fundraiser is going well. A friend of mine called me earlier this evening after a quick trip to the mall and said it was already packed full of Christmas shoppers! Yikes, it starts earlier every year.


----------



## Plague

*Boney Bunch & other Yankee Candle for sale*

Please check the Halloween and Horror classifieds for sale by individuals for a list of items I have for sale.
Moved from this thread.

thanks!


----------



## gloomycatt

Dear boney peeps, tis the season to decorate with.... (royal trumpet music) Boney Claus!!! And his elf  if you got them, flaunt them! Mine are in storage but I know there's decorators out there mixing them in with the usual Christmas fun. Pictures please!!!


----------



## redsea

Just popping by to say hello to everyone, long time no see! I finally got my Boneys packed away last weekend and want to put out Christmas now.


----------



## Melanie75

Does anyone have any of the Afterlife Band collection for sale??? I've been a huge collector for years!! Please let me know!!


----------

